# Heisenbeans Genetics



## Heisenbeans (Oct 31, 2018)

the official thread for all questions and anything related to heisenbeans genetics USA.There will be full transperancy on everything grown in house and all the crosses made will be 100 percent tested and verified.I plan to be a one of a kind seed breeder in the industry and will bring nothing but fire to the table.All heisenbeans genetics will be feminized as im combining only tried and tested elite cuts for offspring as well as selecting my own females from seed stock.No testers will be for sale EVER.
THere will be a sign up page on the website and instructions on how to be a tester.
No gimmicks,sales,or anything other than your going to get what you pay for.The first major drop will be in about 10 weeks.Ill be selling the S1s as they are what they are S1s and sending out free testers with every purchase.All the seeds are feminized that have the heisenbeans label on it so there will be no reason to sex them.I decided to skip over the middle man and WILL not do ANY male crossing.Excited to bring people all over the country some exciting new genetics and will be releasing a list soon of what will be included in the first drop.
Also any photo posted by me with the heisenbeans.com watermark in it was grown and taken by me.None of the pics you see with that logo were or will be taken from outside sources.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 31, 2018)

Will be included in the first drop,S1s of GG4


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 31, 2018)

Wedding Cake S1s


----------



## Dustjesus (Oct 31, 2018)

I've done plenty of business with heisen. A stand up guy who is no bullshit. Does what he says and more. Really looking forward to your drops bro. Finally some truth and transparency in the game. Good on you man. You got a customer in me for sure. Good luck!


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Oct 31, 2018)

Looking forward to these drops. Heisen's always seemed like a straight shooter around here.

Any chance there will be any A Dub S1s in the future?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 31, 2018)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> Looking forward to these drops. Heisen's always seemed like a straight shooter around here.
> 
> Any chance there will be any A Dub S1s in the future?


Adub S1s,Chem91 SkunkVA,and east coast sour diesel will be included in the S1's first drop,ECSD X ADUB crosses will be given out as freebies with the purchase of any of the S1 packs.Ill have quite a few cross selections and the customers will be allowed to pick what crosses they want as freebies.GG4 X Wed Cake crosses will also be included in the first drop as well as some MAC1 crosses.


----------



## coppershot (Oct 31, 2018)

Congrats on the new business venture! I wish you success and i look forward to running you gear in the future. 

I have no doubt that you will put out awesome gear.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 31, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Congrats on the new business venture! I wish you success and i look forward to running you gear in the future.
> 
> I have no doubt that you will put out awesome gear.


thanks man that means alot coming from you.I definitely have some big shoes to fill but i will not stop at nothing less than pure customer satisfaction and genetic transparency.IF ANYONE would like to see a picture of any mother im using i will be more than happy to post with pleasure.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 31, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> .All heisenbeans genetics will be feminized as im combining only tried and tested elite cuts for offspring as well as selecting my own females from seed stock.


About time you stopped slumming in the GPS thread.  Sounds like a good game plan from here. Best of luck.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 31, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> About time you stopped slumming in the GPS thread.  Sounds like a good game plan from here. Best of luck.


LOL aint that the truth..


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 31, 2018)

Kinda smells in here


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 31, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Kinda smells in here


so close your legs,,,just kidding lol,couldnt resist.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 31, 2018)

International or nah, ur wedding cake is fire


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 31, 2018)

Anyone who smokes and drives this aint the one,one of the strongest strains i have ever grown,Sourced the cut from a cat in SoCal and ran her twice.looking forward to the crosses to be made with this.

 

very unique cure color and pure diesel smell when smoked.Like dump truck exhaust.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 31, 2018)

Excited to try some of the stains 

Especially that ADub and the ECSD. Good to see things getting started.


----------



## 420nstargazer (Oct 31, 2018)

Best of luck on your ventures!!


----------



## BarryBwana (Oct 31, 2018)

People who approach business with an uncompromising passion of delivering a top product are the type of people I like to support. Worry about the profits and the product suffers, worry about the product and profit follows. Excited to see the website when it comes out.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 31, 2018)

BarryBwana said:


> People who approach business with an uncompromising passion of delivering a top product are the type of people I like to support. Worry about the profits and the product suffers, worry about the product and profit follows. Excited to see the website when it comes out.


I love the way you think man,That is exactly the way i feel.


----------



## genuity (Oct 31, 2018)

Get it...
Bring that funk..


----------



## Vlkk (Oct 31, 2018)

FIREEEE !!! Are you shipping internationaly?


----------



## Deltagreen (Oct 31, 2018)

How would I go about purchasing some wedding cake beams?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Oct 31, 2018)

Who's doing the s1 test grows I would like to see their grows. Since you are going to be selling them in 70 days test grows must already be going.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 1, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Who's doing the s1 test grows I would like to see their grows. Since you are going to be selling them in 70 days test grows must already be going.


S1s are s1s.its a selfed pollinated plant.they are what they are.you have a mom and its reversed.the clones are what they say they are.i dont see a reason to test s1s because you already know what you are getting.the mom pollinated back to herself.all the crosses will be tested before there sold.if someone wants s1s of whatever clone only strains I have they will be available.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 1, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> S1s are s1s.its a selfed pollinated plant.they are what they are.you have a mom and its reversed.the clones are what they say they are.i dont see a reason to test s1s because you already know what you are getting.the mom pollinated back to herself.all the crosses will be tested before there sold.if someone wants s1s of whatever clone only strains I have they will be available.


You still have to test S1 seeds to assure that theres no hermie tendencies. Just because its S1 doesn't mean anything. Strains like ECSD, GG4 are from hermies and offspring can be hermie prone.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 1, 2018)

No shit AmericanGrower508. The last 4 packs of "S-1's" I bought weren't tested...and well..we all know how that went and what was said (too many times)....and by *whom.*

And once again....the microscope of Karma changes hands...


----------



## genuity (Nov 1, 2018)

Yea,them s1s should definitely have some kind of testing...

If 6 out of 10 seeds look like mom then good to go..


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 1, 2018)

Tested & grown many s1's from hammerhead- Definitely lots of different pheno's-you would think they all be like mom but not always


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 1, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> No shit AmericanGrower508. The last 4 packs of "S-1's" I bought weren't tested...and well..we all know how that went and what was said (too many times)....and by *whom.*
> 
> And once again....the microscope of Karma changes hands...
> 
> ...


Thats cause they wasn't S1s


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 1, 2018)

Sub'd.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 1, 2018)

S1s will be sold 7 for 60 12 for 100.every plant I reverse has been stress tested repeatedly without any herm tendancies.any plant that herms gets the chop and taken from the program before any seeds go out.the majority of these elites have already been selfed at some point in time already.lots of wedding cake s1 testers on IG.i realize some of you think I'm just some bloat chucking pollen but I can assure I have done extensive research on every plant I possess and have chosen and picked the plants I have for specific reasons.
Alot of those plants have already been bred repeatedly like trianglemints3.
I can assure you 100 percent any s1 you buy you will be getting your money's worth and than some.
Your not just buying s1 seeds.your buying the time and effort I spend sourcing the cuts everyone already knows and reversing it to itself.
Obviously if there are any issues with them I'll make it right.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 1, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Thats cause they wasn't S1s


True. however,,had those seeds been tested before sale....they would have never made it out the door. (unless you are logic)

"Assurances" have never seemed to go too far with you....yet...you expect folks to give you a wide berth on all of it that you've never given to anyone else? Aren't you the same guy who basically said Gu's WORD was shit..and wanted PROOF...via pictures...of his room...his moms....his dog...his wife's snatch/etc.....or else every claim he made was a flat out lie? The same guy who went on for MONTHS about all of it...multiple times per day? 

I certainly wish you well in your (ad)venture. I love the fems/S-1's too...but it's not something that deserves a lot of fist-pumping because anyone can do it. However...when you call others out specifically for their practices....as you have...stepping forward and taking the time you criticized Gu for not taking would be the right thing to do.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 2, 2018)

I was reading the other day about folks having issues with finishing plants outdoors because of cold and other issues.
If any of you guys are interested I have a few 1000 autoflower seeds I made I'll send out as testers to give you guys something to post and report here while waiting on the first drop.
All these auto seeds were made a couple years ago and I have tested them already with great results.
They are 100 percent fems and auto under 18/6.
The genetics I used were some northern lights and sour diesel.i have ran them before and they are worth growing for someone looking for good smoke to put outdoors in the spring for a 3 month finish time from sprout.
The seeds are just sitting in the fridge and I'm sure some of you outdoor guys could find a good use for them instead of them going to waste.
Would love to see them grown out by a few others and if they generate interest I'll sell them stupid cheap so they dont go to waste.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 2, 2018)

Some test pics I took of the actual plants I ran from seed.these were actually pretty good.no herms or any other issues whatsoever.
These would be good for people wanting to put them outdoors or for newbie growers with light issues.no sense in hoarding them if people want them.
3 different strains I made.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 2, 2018)

10 week wedding cake.there will be s1s of these on the first drop.


----------



## Deltagreen (Nov 2, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> 10 week wedding cake.there will be s1s of these on the first drop.
> 
> View attachment 4225928
> 
> ...


Nice, put me down for some when they're available


----------



## nc208 (Nov 2, 2018)

@Heisenbeans 
Are you going to sell through strainly to start or have a website?
Are you planning to ship to Canada?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 2, 2018)

nc208 said:


> @Heisenbeans
> Are you going to sell through strainly to start or have a website?
> Are you planning to ship to Canada?


I'll have a website up.i have a guy working on it and will be up in the next couple days.and yes I'll be shipping to canada.
All shipping will be free and included in your purchases.im shipping seeds not refrigerators.how these companys are charging 12 dollars to send a pack of seeds is still a great mystery to me.

I only used strainly to see how many hits it would get and judge how much foot traffic is on that site to generate interest.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Nov 2, 2018)

goodluck on your ventures i look forward to trying out your strains . will it be USA and Canada only or will you be doing International?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 2, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> goodluck on your ventures i look forward to trying out your strains . will it be USA and Canada only or will you be doing International?


Canada and USA. I'll look into shipping across the pond.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Nov 2, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Canada and USA. I'll look into shipping across the pond.


I look forward to that. i have a USA address for shipping so ill still be there when your seeds drop


----------



## nc208 (Nov 2, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Anyone who smokes and drives this aint the one,one of the strongest strains i have ever grown,Sourced the cut from a cat in SoCal and ran her twice.looking forward to the crosses to be made with this.
> 
> View attachment 4225193
> 
> ...


This is the one I'm most interested in. Do you know the genetics behind this?


----------



## yellowrx03 (Nov 2, 2018)

Prices? And how many seeds to a pack?


----------



## mjw42 (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm ready to throw down! Not seeing anything show yet on website but I'm patient


----------



## Bugeye (Nov 2, 2018)

Good luck, love the pics!


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 2, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I was reading the other day about folks having issues with finishing plants outdoors because of cold and other issues.
> If any of you guys are interested I have a few 1000 autoflower seeds I made I'll send out as testers to give you guys something to post and report here while waiting on the first drop.
> All these auto seeds were made a couple years ago and I have tested them already with great results.
> They are 100 percent fems and auto under 18/6.
> ...


I will try some.if you need my address just let me know and I will pm you it.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 2, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> I will try some.if you need my address just let me know and I will pm you it.


Ok,[email protected] 
Would rather stick with the email address where it is secure and I pay extra for that security.
Any and all future inquiries can be emailed to that email address


----------



## waxman420 (Nov 2, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Prices? And how many seeds to a pack?


Check previous page prices seem more than fair. Every one charging 150 for 10 reg beans nowadays . Looking forward to the drop . If your taking any requests I'd love to see real sundea driver and sunset sherbet. 7 for 60 100 fir 12 fems


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 2, 2018)

waxman420 said:


> Check previous page prices seem more than fair. Every one charging 150 for 10 reg beans nowadays . Looking forward to the drop . If your taking any requests I'd love to see real sundea driver and sunset sherbet.


You can find great beans cheeper then you posted.just look around.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 2, 2018)

waxman420 said:


> Check previous page prices seem more than fair. Every one charging 150 for 10 reg beans nowadays . Looking forward to the drop . If your taking any requests I'd love to see real sundea driver and sunset sherbet.


I have sundae driver now.i got it from someone that I watched grow it out.i can make s1s and cross it to any of the strains ill have listed on the website.the sundae will be on the second drop.
Most likely be a good wed cake cross or 91chem.


----------



## waxman420 (Nov 2, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> You can find great beans cheeper then you posted.just look around.



Any tips? Must ship to Canada.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 2, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I was reading the other day about folks having issues with finishing plants outdoors because of cold and other issues.
> If any of you guys are interested I have a few 1000 autoflower seeds I made I'll send out as testers to give you guys something to post and report here while waiting on the first drop.


Sound like wonderful porch plants, nice and aromatic. I'm sure the wife will prefer sour diesel over last years porch skunk. 
I'll drop an email, do you want any header on that for sorting purposes?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 2, 2018)

DCcan said:


> Sound like wonderful porch plants, nice and aromatic. I'm sure the wife will prefer sour diesel over last years porch skunk.
> I'll drop an email, do you want any header on that for sorting purposes?


Yes


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 3, 2018)

Are you sending the autos to be tested outside only?.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 3, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Are you sending the autos to be tested outside only?.


No I'll send the autos to anyone who wants to run them just to get things going till the first drop.ive ran them already and have tested them.they are not bad at all for autos.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Nov 3, 2018)

It is a great time to be alive!!!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 3, 2018)

ANYONE who wants the autos I'll send them all out till they are gone.ill send 10 seeds of each till I dont have anymore left.
All I ask is post up some pics once you get them going.
The first official drop will be in about 70 days and s1s will be for sale.free testers of all the crosses will be given out with the s1s as well as testers given out to growers who signed up.

All inquiries please email to [email protected]

This will be the new email address for all tester related questions.
Thank you guys for the support.i will do my best to make sure everyone is taken care of.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 3, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Ok,[email protected]
> Would rather stick with the email address where it is secure and I pay extra for that security.
> Any and all future inquiries can be emailed to that email address


How will you accept payment?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 3, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> How will you accept payment?


Cash or money orders for now till I can figure out.i care more about my customers security than losing money.
The return address on the packages will not be the same as sending and will change monthly.i see no reason to compromise customers security over being cheap and greedy.
Even though the seeds are noveltys and for collection purposes only.i cant control if someone happens to want and germinate them lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 3, 2018)

Are you still interested in the crosses I'm making and putting them on your site? Everything I make will tested first. I have a couple that said they would run the testers. I gotta find 3 more people to test for me first.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Nov 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Are you still interested in the crosses I'm making and putting them on your site? Everything I make will tested first. I have a couple that said they would run the testers. I gotta find 3 more people to test for me first.


what crosses are you doing mate?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 3, 2018)

Ill have it setup on the website though that once a customer has made a cash order and everything has gone though they will become VIP so any future orders they make,once they place there order i will mail there order out and expect there payment.That way they wont have to wait for me to receive the funds before i mail there order out.I think this is a good system to have in place for repeat customers who mail cash and money orders.As long as they are VIP they wont have to wait,It will be just like paying with a credit card.
Once the moms are pollinated and seeds in the pods on S1s ill start taking pre orders for the first drop on S1s.
Every pack of S1s you will be able to select a free pack of tester fems of ANY of the crosses i made.Crosses will be all elite genetics and listed on the website.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Are you still interested in the crosses I'm making and putting them on your site? Everything I make will tested first. I have a couple that said they would run the testers. I gotta find 3 more people to test for me first.


Are these regulars or fems?


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 3, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Ill have it setup on the website though that once a customer has made a cash order and everything has gone though they will become VIP so any future orders they make,once they place there order i will mail there order out and expect there payment.That way they wont have to wait for me to receive the funds before i mail there order out.I think this is a good system to have in place for repeat customers who mail cash and money orders.As long as they are VIP they wont have to wait,It will be just like paying with a credit card.
> Once the moms are pollinated and seeds in the pods on S1s ill start taking pre orders for the first drop on S1s.
> Every pack of S1s you will be able to select a free pack of tester fems of ANY of the crosses i made.Crosses will be all elite genetics and listed on the website.


Sounds good, looking forward to it!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 3, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> what crosses are you doing mate?


Adub S1s
Adub X East coast sour diesel
Adub X Gorilla glue 4
Adub X wedding cake
East coast sour diesel S1s
East Coast Sour diesel X Jet Fuel OG
ECSD X black banana cookies #9
ECSD X Wedding Cake
Wedding Cake S1s
Wedding Cake X MAC1
Wedding Cake X black banana cookies #9
Wedding Cake X Gorilla Glue 4
MAC1 S1s
MAC1 X Katsu bubba Kush
MAC1 X Black Banana Cookies
GG4 S1s 
Gorilla Glue #4 X Jet Fuel OG
Gorilla Glue 4 X East coast sour diesel

I have Jungle Cake,GMO,Purple Punch Nova,Sundae Driver,91Chem SkunkVA,Animal Cookies,StarDawg (Corey Cut),TresDawg,Forum cut GSC and Chem Sis will be included in the second drop crossed to some of the above listed.Huge shout out to my buddy on the farm for the corey cut and the Tres Dawg and the other stardawg crosses.They are definitley the real deal cuts and will be documented here on the thread.
There will be S1s available of all the cuts listed that im able to reverse.If the S1s are listed on the website than i was able to reverse it.


----------



## Werp (Nov 3, 2018)

Was wondering if you're interested in graphics for you're packaging...I can at least give you a general idea of what I have in mind with a pic. I do graphics for a hobby, and often times have friends that come to me and ask me to do work for them...though it is not my profession. I have a graphic that I have been wanting to use...and think it would work good for seed packaging....let me know. We could work something out if your interested.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 3, 2018)

Werp said:


> Was wondering if you're interested in graphics for you're packaging...I can at least give you a general idea of what I have in mind with a pic. I do graphics for a hobby, and often times have friends that come to me and ask me to do work for them...though it is not my profession. I have a graphic that I have been wanting to use...and think it would work good for seed packaging....let me know. We could work something out if your interested.


I ordered a pile of packaging supplies.Can you print the graphics onto the plastic bag?


----------



## quiescent (Nov 3, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I ordered a pile of packaging supplies.Can you print the graphics onto the plastic bag?


Stickers would likely be cheaper. 

Your post above has some formatting issues, can't tell what strains are crossed to what or what s1s you're making tbh.


----------



## Werp (Nov 3, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I ordered a pile of packaging supplies.Can you print the graphics onto the plastic bag?


No, I would just supply the graphics (im good at graphics not so good on technical end, anyways I you can put your type font the way you have Heisenbeans instead of mine (I just used a straight simple font for just a general idea.) Here is a pic from my monitor so it looks a little different in person but gives you a good idea. Everybody has different taste and ideas so I understand if its not what you're looking for...


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 3, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Are these regulars or fems?


Doing both. This first seed run is regs. But I have clones of the same females that I am s1ing and also using fem pollen in the crosses. Made from sts spray.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 3, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> what crosses are you doing mate?


I have a thread in the seed n strain review section titled Chuck U!¡! Has pics of all the females that using this run. As well as pics of the male. Check it out when you get free minute.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 3, 2018)

Werp said:


> Was wondering if you're interested in graphics for you're packaging...I can at least give you a general idea of what I have in mind with a pic. I do graphics for a hobby, and often times have friends that come to me and ask me to do work for them...though it is not my profession. I have a graphic that I have been wanting to use...and think it would work good for seed packaging....let me know. We could work something out if your interested.


I might be interested. Not trying to hijack your thread @Heisenbeans


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 3, 2018)

email sent @Heisenbeans. Yo @whytewidow, is your list full yet?


----------



## nc208 (Nov 3, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Cash or money orders for now till I can figure out.i care more about my customers security than losing money.
> The return address on the packages will not be the same as sending and will change monthly.i see no reason to compromise customers security over being cheap and greedy.
> Even though the seeds are noveltys and for collection purposes only.i cant control if someone happens to want and germinate them lol.


Crypto Currency is a great option for ultra security, I think you got a great idea with the new return label changing it up but also look into different sized boxes you ship out in too.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 3, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Crypto Currency is a great option for ultra security, I think you got a great idea with the new return label changing it up but also look into different sized boxes you ship out in too.


yes Ill be taking bitcoin but cash or money order is better IMO.Once the customer completes an order there order will go out the next day as long as i have done business with them before and know once they complete an order i can expect there payment in the mail.They have 1 time to fuck me and thats it.Payment instructions will be given in the email once they complete the order.They can send the invoice number with the payment.The return address on the packages going out will NOT match any of the addresses receiving payment.This is the best way to do it and every seed bank should be it the same way.The same PO box receiving payments and send out payments is asking for issues IMO.Anyone who has a problem i will take care of them immediately.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 3, 2018)

heyyyyy I knew a thread would pop up sooner or later!!

mmmm adub.......


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 3, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> yes Ill be taking bitcoin but cash or money order is better IMO.Once the customer completes an order there order will go out the next day as long as i have done business with them before and know once they complete an order i can expect there payment in the mail.They have 1 time to fuck me and thats it.Payment instructions will be given in the email once they complete the order.They can send the invoice number with the payment.The return address on the packages going out will NOT match any of the addresses receiving payment.This is the best way to do it and every seed bank should be it the same way.The same PO box receiving payments and send out payments is asking for issues IMO.Anyone who has a problem i will take care of them immediately.


I wouldnt have that much trust in ppl, just saying repeat customers OK sure, but anyone new, that's a big risk my man, there are thousands of ppl who are happy with just fucking you once! hell I'd be happy with fucking a Kardashian "just once"


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 3, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I wouldnt have that much trust in ppl, just saying repeat customers OK sure, but anyone new, that's a big risk my man, there are thousands of ppl who are happy with just fucking you once! hell I'd be happy with fucking a Kardashian "just once"


Naw man its only for customers who have already done what they said they was gonna do,Would you rather go through payofix?My customers security is more important to me than losing a few sales from them having to mail money orders,This way i can offset the wait time so ill mail there order out as soon as they complete the order.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 3, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Naw man its only for customers who have already done what they said they was gonna do,Would you rather go through payofix?My customers security is more important to me than losing a few sales from them having to mail money orders,This way i can offset the wait time so ill mail there order out as soon as they complete the order.


yea I understand that but maybe set it up to where if they don't wanna wait they can prove it's shipping with a tracking # or something!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 3, 2018)

speaking of can I place an order now? is the site or w.e. up and rdy?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 3, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea I understand that but maybe set it up to where if they don't wanna wait they can prove it's shipping with a tracking # or something!


only first time users will have to wait,once i receive payment from the first time customers they wont have to wait again for there orders.sending tracking numbers is a security issue and something i would rather avoid,get your invoice,mail the cash with the invoice number thats it.You'll have your seeds in 2 days 3 days max


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 3, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> only first time users will have to wait,once i receive payment from the first time customers they wont have to wait again for there orders.sending tracking numbers is a security issue and something i would rather avoid,get your invoice,mail the cash with the invoice number thats it.You'll have your seeds in 2 days 3 days max


sounds like a good deal, I like that! what you got rdy now! I got tons of room I'm expanding and would love some of those adub crosses!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 3, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> sounds like a good deal, I like that! what you got rdy now! I got tons of room I'm expanding and would love some of those adub crosses!


Just some old auto fems.the first drop in 70 days


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 3, 2018)

Although I didn’t care for your approach with trolling greenpoint, you speak your mind similar to me and I can always appreciate that and I’d like to wish you much success with your venture I look forward to trying out some of your genetics


----------



## Yoba Kenobi (Nov 3, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Adub S1s
> Adub X East coast sour diesel
> Adub X Gorilla glue 4
> Adub X wedding cake
> ...


Maybe a typo, but Corey cut is for StarDawg not ChemDawg.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 3, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Although I didn’t care for your approach with trolling greenpoint, you speak your mind similar to me and I can always appreciate that and I’d like to wish you much success with your venture I look forward to trying out some of your genetics


look I'm not into dick riding I just like to speak the way I see it!!

I don't think he was really trolling gps, to some extant yes, but only on valid points, he was customer of gps and was very disapointed! and if you have looked at his strains and what he's working with, well then he's actually got a point, in my honest opinion I don't think Heisen gave gps enough of a chance to look for phenos! and called it a lil soon bc there is some nice keepers I've found, but if you look at heisen grow and his pics, man holy fuck, I think that's why his opinion is biased! only bc of the genetics he has access too! 

like I said just my opinion, take it for what it is! but with this business it gunna be funny to watch heisen bite his tongue when dealing with customers lmfao can't wait to see that lmfaoooo sorry but true!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 3, 2018)

Yoba Kenobi said:


> Maybe a typo, but Corey cut is for StarDawg not ChemDawg.


I fixed it.cause I had the other 3 chems on my brain.


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 3, 2018)

Heisen, which ones finish in 8 to 9 weeks and have the big ass buds?


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> Heisen really should create a strain called 'Shameless Whore' for the nut swingers.
> 
> You know who you are...


ya me


----------



## Deltagreen (Nov 3, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> No I'll send the autos to anyone who wants to run them just to get things going till the first drop.ive ran them already and have tested them.they are not bad at all for autos.


Hey Heisen, Which Autos are you giving away ? I'm very interested. Thanks


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 3, 2018)

Deltagreen said:


> Hey Heisen, Which Autos are you giving away ? I'm very interested. Thanks


The diesel and northern lights.im giving them all away since I'll never run them again and there perfect for outdoor growers in colder climate


----------



## Deltagreen (Nov 3, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> The diesel and northern lights.im giving them all away since I'll never run them again and there perfect for outdoor growers in colder climate


How will they do indoors?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 3, 2018)

Deltagreen said:


> How will they do indoors?


Better than out.i posted some pics of the seeds I made and the run I had with them.they were good to go.
I just soaked 12 earlier to check the germ rates cause I been holding them for a couple years now since I made them all.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 3, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Better than out.i posted some pics of the seeds I made and the run I had with them.they were good to go.
> I just soaked 12 earlier to check the germ rates cause I been holding them for a couple years now since I made them all.


how many do you have to give away? and compared to what I have, should I be interested, I've always liked NL


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 3, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> how many do you have to give away? and compared to what I have, should I be interested, I've always liked NL


People grow autos for dif reasons.there good if u wanna quick crop.good for people that cant cut the light for 12 hrs also.good for outdoor if you want to plant in spring and chop in 3 months before the summer heat hits.lots of dif reasons.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 3, 2018)

OK nvr mind I somehow missed the "auto" part I truly hate autos I like being able to control how big the girl is before flowering it!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 3, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> OK nvr mind I somehow missed the "auto" part I truly hate autos I like being able to control how big the girl is before flowering it!


Yeah same here


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 3, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Heisen, which ones finish in 8 to 9 weeks and have the big ass buds?


The banana cookie or adub crosses would be a good start.
You want big ass buds look at the diesels or chems.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 3, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Ha!!! Nicely done. Funny, I guarauntee that name comes out in a cross in the next 6 months. Not saying heisen is gonna use it, but someone will.


?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 3, 2018)

I wanna try that adub, I've heard a lot of things about, and a friend of mine swears it's the best thing to ever be grown, I unfortunately have never got to try it!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 3, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I wanna try that adub, I've heard a lot of things about, and a friend of mine swears it's the best thing to ever be grown, I unfortunately have never got to try it!


It's an older cut from Georgia or the florida triangle but who really knows.always story's on these things.its stupid dank and I'll never part with the cut.i will sell s1s and crosses of her though.


----------



## Deltagreen (Nov 3, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Better than out.i posted some pics of the seeds I made and the run I had with them.they were good to go.
> I just soaked 12 earlier to check the germ rates cause I been holding them for a couple years now since I made them all.


Nice, one more question, are they feminized?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 3, 2018)

Deltagreen said:


> Nice, one more question, are they feminized?


Yes all feminized autos already tested.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 3, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> It's an older cut from Georgia or the florida triangle but who really knows.always story's on these things.its stupid dank and I'll never part with the cut.i will sell s1s and crosses of her though.


let me know I'll be first in line to buy and s1 of that!

question s1 is when a female plant is stressed and forced to hermi, then used to pollinate another non stressed cut right?


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 3, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> let me know I'll be first in line to buy and s1 of that!
> 
> question s1 is when a female plant is stressed and forced to hermi, then used to pollinate another non stressed cut right?


that's how I do it.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 3, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> let me know I'll be first in line to buy and s1 of that!
> 
> question s1 is when a female plant is stressed and forced to hermi, then used to pollinate another non stressed cut right?


S1 is forcing the female to hermie.stress is not really preferable because it's to easy.seeds would have to be tested if she hermed just from light or nitrogen stress.
Coladial silver is the way to go.i make that shit by the gallon when I'm doing feminized seeds BUT 
That shit will kill the colas if there not super healthy.plants have to be in pristine condition to survive 3 weeks of CS every day.rdwc helps alot keeping them healthy cause by time they start throwing nuts the colas look terrible.
Also the pollen sacks font have as much pollen as males.
The truly forced females the sacks wont even open.you have to manually break open the nanners.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 3, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> S1 is forcing the female to hermie.stress is not really preferable because it's to easy.seeds would have to be tested if she hermed just from light or nitrogen stress.
> Coladial silver is the way to go.i make that shit by the gallon when I'm doing feminized seeds BUT
> That shit will kill the colas if there not super healthy.plants have to be in pristine condition to survive 3 weeks of CS every day.rdwc helps alot keeping them healthy cause by time they start throwing nuts the colas look terrible.
> Also the pollen sacks font have as much pollen as males.
> The truly forced females the sacks wont even open.you have to manually break open the nanners.


I just can't help to think that this would make hermi a lot more common than normal! I truly despise hermis! 

is there something to do with the cs, to stop them from passing down hermi genes?? if not then what do u do to get those hermi genes out?


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 3, 2018)

Coladial silver it stresses the plant THATS WHY IT HERMIES.THAT IS ALSO THE WAY I DO IT.Sory did not know the cape lock was on.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 3, 2018)

Why you spray the colas?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 4, 2018)

I thought CS stopped/suppressed the production of a certain hormone,then making it express male pods. Never knew it was actually the everyday dosing of CS stressing it. I've made some both ways, each worked.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> Coladial silver it stresses the plant THATS WHY IT HERMIES.THAT IS ALSO THE WAY I DO IT.Sory did not know the cape lock was on.


CS blocks ethylene production on the plant.thats what forces it to start producing male flowers.
Stressing a plant will also cause it to hermie but the easier it hermied the more chance it has at producing hermie offspring


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I thought CS stopped/suppressed the production of a certain hormone,then making it express male pods. Never knew it was actually the everyday dosing of CS stressing it. I've made some both ways, each worked.


Your right.silver blocks the hormone.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 4, 2018)

Yea that's it.,ethylene. I see the term "hermie" thrown about a lot. I wonder if there is difference in terms to be used between a plant that starts out female and pops male pods and those that pop a "nanner" here and there. Or many of them for that matter.

Does inducing stress cause them to pop "nanners" or produce male pods?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 4, 2018)

I know intersex is a term used to describe hermaphroditic plants.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yea that's it.,ethylene. I see the term "hermie" thrown about a lot. I wonder if there is difference in terms to be used between a plant that starts out female and pops male pods and those that pop a "nanner" here and there. Or many of them for that matter.
> 
> Does inducing stress cause them to pop "nanners" or produce male pods?


Yeah if the plant is already hermie prone but some plants you can flower than reveg and they wont ever pop the first sack.
CS is the only way to go for creating reliable fems


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Saying "shameless whore" will probably be a strain name soon. Not you naming a strain that in particluar.


Yeah I have to come up with quite a few names.
I'll probably put on a contest for naming them and give away the first pack to the winner of the naming contest.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 4, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah if the plant is already hermie prone but some plants you can flower than reveg and they wont ever pop the first sack.
> CS is the only way to go for creating reliable fems


Yea, it's thee only way I've made s1's. I've made some bootleg cs with the batteries,wire,mason jar etc... it actually worked ha! Last batch I made was store bought CS then diluted down. Silver mountain of some ish like that. Worked good as well.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

Line of fire right here.adub up front and cake right behind her.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yea, it's thee only way I've made s1's. I've made some bootleg cs with the batteries,wire,mason jar etc... it actually worked ha! Last batch I made was store bought CS then diluted down. Silver mountain of some ish like that. Worked good as well.


I use 2 santa claus silver coins.i perfected making that shit down to a science.like for real.took me months to get it perfect.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> CS blocks ethylene production on the plant.thats what forces it to start producing male flowers.
> Stressing a plant will also cause it to hermie but the easier it hermied the more chance it has at producing hermie offspring


so I'm guessing after you do all this, you just basically pheno hunt, until you find a certain seed that doesn't hermi? and then u breed that again? I'm sorry don't mean to be annoying I'm just really curious to how all this works!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so I'm guessing after you do all this, you just basically pheno hunt, until you find a certain seed that doesn't hermi? and then u breed that again? I'm sorry don't mean to be annoying I'm just really curious to how all this works!


Naw man typically they wont hermie unless your using a female that's already throwing balls


----------



## Rizzoli (Nov 4, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> CS is the only way to go for creating reliable fems


Well ... NO. I had no luck with CS. Had all the bud full! of sack but NO pollen to use.

Then I went to STS. And what should I say; It worked MUCH better!
AND you have to spay WAY less often as with CS 

Just my 2 cent


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

Rizzoli said:


> Well ... NO. I had no luck with CS. Had all the bud full! of sack but NO pollen to use.
> 
> Then I went to STS. And what should I say; It worked MUCH better!
> AND you don't have to spay WAY less often as with CS
> ...


Never had issue with cs.


----------



## Rizzoli (Nov 4, 2018)

What's your PPM rate on CS?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

Rizzoli said:


> What's your PPM rate on CS?


Over 60


----------



## Rizzoli (Nov 4, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Over 60


OK. I made my own CS but shoot for 50ppm. That's might be my problem


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

Rizzoli said:


> OK. I made my own CS but shoot for 50ppm. That's might be my problem


It's hard to get above 60 unless perfect.the particles begin to bind and the ppm will actually start to drop and the water will turn to mud.i found aeration and heat can get the ppm higher


----------



## Rizzoli (Nov 4, 2018)

I do have an CS generator. So the 60ppm should be no problem to reach.
Just let them run longer.

But I stay with STS. A lot simpler, less work and it works for me


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> It's hard to get above 60 unless perfect.the particles begin to bind and the ppm will actually start to drop and the water will turn to mud.i found aeration and heat can get the ppm higher


man you should work on like a "Chinese menu", just like a page u can copy and post that shows all your strains and crosses and maybe even a Lil info about it, I'd love to be able to just look at everything, I know u posted above but it is a Lil confusing!


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> Heisen really should create a strain called 'Shameless Whore' for the nut swingers.
> 
> You know who you are...


Tarzan for the swingers

Just wanted to add my experience with s1 seeds. 
Grew 4 banana og s1 from thugpug. The thing with s1s is some will be duds with low trichome but most will resemble the mother quite well with only slight variation. And if you're lucky you get something even better than the original. 

Good luck everyone happy hunting


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 4, 2018)

Heisen, you’re at least testing the MAC1 S1’s before you sell them, yeah?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Heisen, you’re at least testing the MAC1 S1’s before you sell them, yeah?


I believe he said he was testing everything first but Idk for sure!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Heisen, you’re at least testing the MAC1 S1’s before you sell them, yeah?


The only s1s I'm giving out as testers because of the reputation they have.
I still think cap threw that out there to keep people from breeding with the cut.
I would do the same if I found something spectacular in my seeds and someone I gave it to handed it out.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 4, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> The only s1s I'm giving out as testers because of the reputation they have.
> I still think cap threw that out there to keep people from breeding with the cut.
> I would do the same if I found something spectacular in my seeds and someone I gave it to handed it out.


I’ve seen probably a half dozen people on IG with no affiliation with Cap that got really shitty results with the MAC1 cut. Still haven’t seen anyone get decent results out of her. I’ve seen a couple good looking MAC1 cross plants, but it took trying to pop at least a few dozen seeds to find it.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’ve seen probably a half dozen people on IG with no affiliation with Cap that got really shitty results with the MAC1 cut. Still haven’t seen anyone get decent results out of her. I’ve seen a couple good looking MAC1 cross plants, but it took trying to pop at least a few dozen seeds to find it.


I just realized I think I follow you on ig?
I'm Dr green 420 or some shit idk


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 4, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’ve seen probably a half dozen people on IG with no affiliation with Cap that got really shitty results with the MAC1 cut. Still haven’t seen anyone get decent results out of her. I’ve seen a couple good looking MAC1 cross plants, but it took trying to pop at least a few dozen seeds to find it.


well, the cut by diff growers just won the dope cup out in OR for best hybrid flower AND runner up, somebody is doin some good stuff with it. And theres pics of folks finding that killer female in a pack or two of seeds. The LA boys seem to be runnin it now also. Just sayin. Also, at speakeasy, umami just dropped a load of thinmint/mac male crosses. MacMints is what they call their stud. So yea, you gotta wonder at him saying that bout his crosses, he made some, others are makin em, first it was the males that weren't no good, then it was the cut is no good, lmfao, looks like that plant or cross is just fine.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 4, 2018)

just to add, it was kinda cool to see Cap get after Big Al's, I think, for gettin his cut and growin proper and selling 100 eights. They got it thru somebody he give it to kind of deal and he straight called em out on it. Just too high a price, in his opinion. Kingston or whoever tried to mouth a minute and Cap kinda shut him down, lol. Sorry off topic, Heisen


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 4, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> well, the cut by diff growers just won the dope cup out in OR for best hybrid flower AND runner up, somebody is doin some good stuff with it. And theres pics of folks finding that killer female in a pack or two of seeds. The LA boys seem to be runnin it now also. Just sayin. Also, at speakeasy, umami just dropped a load of thinmint/mac male crosses. MacMints is what they call their stud. So yea, you gotta wonder at him saying that bout his crosses, he made some, others are makin em, first it was the males that weren't no good, then it was the cut is no good, lmfao, looks like that plant or cross is just fine.


It’s just the MAC1 cut that has breeding issues. Other cuts going around or plants popped from seed have been fine. I’ve never seen anyone say the males had issues or that the strain in general had issues.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

Either way mac crosses are going out as testers.i may or may not self it.


----------



## SirSquashalot (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm looking forward to trying some of these out. Subbed


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 4, 2018)

Are you reversing all these cuts right now? Reversing say 1 wedding cake and then vegging out 1 wedding cake to then pollinate? Are you doing that with every clone you mentioned except for Mac and wifi of course? Just curious, if you already mentioned this, my bad.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Are you reversing all these cuts right now? Reversing say 1 wedding cake and then vegging out 1 wedding cake to then pollinate? Are you doing that with every clone you mentioned except for Mac and wifi of course? Just curious, if you already mentioned this, my bad.


Plants are in veg now.ill take 4 cuts off each before I flip them.ill start spraying the CS on them.the day there flipped.cs is very hard on plants and dsmn near kills them so they gotta be in top shape.
The 4 cuts I take off each will go on a big flood table.
I have a pollination area for each plant on the flood table.ill collect the pollen sacks in a tyvek suit and keep it all seperated.ill take each plant from the flood table in the pollination area and use the pollen to s1 the corresponding cut.let it sit for an hr.hose it down with water hose and put it back on the flood table.will be alot of work each day cause I have to change suits between every pollination.
So each cut on the table will be s1 and 3 other pollen donors will be used to make the crosses.
I'll end up with a flood table and a shit load of bomb ass seeds after its all said and done.
Testers will start dropping after the first ones are shucked.
First pack will go out to contest winners.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

There will be a shit load of seeds in the moms but I wont know what is crossed with what.i may give them away to the breeders on the chuckers paradise thread if they want to use em to hunt through or someone that wants to do a huge pheno hunt with alot of space I may sell em in discount bulk.
Either way anything that comes off the moms will be straight fire.ill just have no way to label the cross other than the mom it comes from


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 4, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Plants are in veg now.ill take 4 cuts off each before I flip them.ill start spraying the CS on them.the day there flipped.cs is very hard on plants and dsmn near kills them so they gotta be in top shape.
> The 4 cuts I take off each will go on a big flood table.
> I have a pollination area for each plant on the flood table.ill collect the pollen sacks in a tyvek suit and keep it all seperated.ill take each plant from the flood table in the pollination area and use the pollen to s1 the corresponding cut.let it sit for an hr.hose it down with water hose and put it back on the flood table.will be alot of work each day cause I have to change suits between every pollination.
> So each cut on the table will be s1 and 3 other pollen donors will be used to make the crosses.
> ...


----------



## quiescent (Nov 5, 2018)

So you're going to sell seeds based on the mom and the pollen donor is gonna be a surprise? I think you'd be better off slowing your roll and making seeds with less unique pollen donors.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 5, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I think he's testing resilience of them for a while, picks the most stable, and then really tortures her till she herms. Any plant can be made to herm. It's the resistance to do so that is of interest to a good breeder (from what I've read)..


Not all plants will herm, some just die.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 5, 2018)

3. 2. 1...


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 5, 2018)

If his seeds suck we will know pretty fast. So will Heisen. 

If his seeds are fucking amazing we will know pretty fast. So will Heisen.

I would be nice now. You can always be mean later


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

Toaster79 said:


> You're getting axed you lying fucktard


Than whys your name have a line through it and mine dont?lol


----------



## Toaster79 (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Man I love this publicity.gravekat and toaster here to make a nice welcome.



There's more to come. You can ban me over at the farm and hide your shit there but this is internet. Remember that


----------



## Gravekat303 (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Ah that's it you got me.but I can guarantee none of you will ever be back on the farm again.sock accounts or not your shit getting axed lol


Dude this could all be over if you can just show some work and prove that you've actually tested things show your work dude and I'll suck your dick that's how positive I am that you can't you're a fraud you're a phony Fugazi


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

Gravekat303 said:


> Lol look up anyof my old threads I show males and females I also have about 10 others made by people who helped test my gear 3 yrs ago


You got nothing.both you tent cowboys talking put your ass.mad cause I banned your accounts.
Just keep it real.no need to front.


----------



## Toaster79 (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Than whys your name have a line through it and mine dont?lol


Because i don't stick logics dick down my throat you dipstick


----------



## Gravekat303 (Nov 5, 2018)

Shit I've had a fake account there for a while but you can't find it still active dude


----------



## Gravekat303 (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> You got nothing.both you tent cowboys talking put your ass.mad cause I banned your accounts.
> Just keep it real.no need to front.


Hot tent did you see the picture I posted up of 25 light see a green now you didn't cuz your new you're a chump show your work dude that easy I don't know why you're arguing with us if it could all be over if you showed your work show us some reverse females show us how you kept them all separate in your one room


----------



## Kami Samurai (Nov 5, 2018)

This ruins threads. If you guys have negative reviews supply links to support these stories and facts, that’s what forums are for not whatever this is. Structured inquisitions are better than accusations. The shit talk on either side is pointless. I got to unwatch this thread, good luck to everyone on their grow endeavors.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 5, 2018)

Gravekat303 said:


> Shit if ya are into cat piss I'm your man. Oh and all my beans have been tested for 3 years


And there we have it. Yea, I'm interested in the piss. What's up.


----------



## Gravekat303 (Nov 5, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> This ruins threads. If you guys have negative reviews supply links to support these stories and facts, that’s what forums are for not whatever this is. Structured inquisitions are better than accusations. The shit talk on either side is pointless. I got to unwatch this thread, good luck to everyone on their grow endeavors.


How do we show that he isn't testing . look up his wifi43 threads


----------



## Toaster79 (Nov 5, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> This ruins threads. If you guys have negative reviews supply links to support these stories and facts, that’s what forums are for not whatever this is. Structured inquisitions are better than accusations. The shit talk on either side is pointless. I got to unwatch this thread, good luck to everyone on their grow endeavors.


How you gonna do that when you can't access the page because you've been banned for pointing it out?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> This ruins threads. If you guys have negative reviews supply links to support these stories and facts, that’s what forums are for not whatever this is. Structured inquisitions are better than accusations. The shit talk on either side is pointless. I got to unwatch this thread, good luck to everyone on their grow endeavors.


Yeah i put them ignore,There just trickled downn haters from the farm,mad cause they got banned.I apologize to everyone for taking part in arguing with them.


----------



## Gravekat303 (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Oh shit nevermind,I thought you was somebody important.Haha damn


Unlike you I've never claimed to be but I can't show you males and females selections that I've personally made can you say the same Bubble Boy like I said dude show your work in this all goes away and don't make up stories about how you pull the pain because you said that Wi-Fi through balls because she wasn't 100% happy and it's a well-known fact that that's what she does but now you're saying you've intentionally calls the lightly to stress a whole room out just call him what they are dude accidents I'm sure your mom was very proud of you but she still calls you an accident


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

Gravekat303 said:


> Unlike you I've never claimed to be but I can't show you males and females selections that I've personally made can you say the same Bubble Boy like I said dude show your work in this all goes away and don't make up stories about how you pull the pain because you said that Wi-Fi through balls because she wasn't 100% happy and it's a well-known fact that that's what she does but now you're saying you've intentionally calls the lightly to stress a whole room out just call him what they are dude accidents I'm sure your mom was very proud of you but she still calls you an accident


Your just talking to be talking,Stay tuned.Let me find out you been ordering my seeds.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 5, 2018)

Looks like this should be a wild New Moon wed. I can already feel it. Need to see if its a good day to pop or plant.or not.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

Gravekat303 said:


> How you couldn't pay me to grow your untested seeds I also haven't had to pay for season quite some time mainly because I'm well respected and people actually like me and know me


Your no one,You dont even have a screen name or a forum u can call home.You a refugee dude,A couple tents and some pollen with a plan and a dream,All mouth.Let me know when you done so i can finish taking care of Toaster.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2018)

Gravekat303 said:


> How you couldn't pay me to grow your untested seeds I also haven't had to pay for season quite some time mainly because I'm well respected and people actually like me and know me


Is your name Stewart?


----------



## Gravekat303 (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Your no one,You dont even have a screen name or a forum u can call home.You a refugee dude,A couple tents and some pollen with a plan and a dream,All mouth.Let me know when you done so i can finish taking care of Toaster.


Lol fourms havent Ben relevant for years man . like I said ive posted pics of 25 plus lights no tent here


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

Gravekat303 said:


> Lol fourms havent Ben relevant for years man . like I said ive posted pics of 25 plus lights no tent here


And i fucked Beyonce Knowles last night in my grow room


----------



## Gravekat303 (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> And i fucked Beyonce Knowles last night in my grow room


Look em up they are there man. I was on the farm before you even started growing 2 yrs ago lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

Gravekat303 said:


> Look em up they are there man. I was on the farm before you even started growing 2 yrs ago lol


So you think the day i signed up on the farm is the day i started growing?this is to funny.But u said you been breeding seeds for 3 years and that makes you an expert.You got issues man,


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

You guys realize finding your sock accounts is pretty easy.When someone with 2 or 3 post shows up on a thread and acts like they know everyone and starts giving shout outs its not hard to figure out.
No worries little buddy,One day you'll find a place you can call home and you wont be a refugee no more.


----------



## Gravekat303 (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> So you think the day i signed up on the farm is the day i started growing?this is to funny.But u said you been breeding seeds for 3 years and that makes you an expert.You got issues man,


No once again you misread me my seeds have been getting tested for 3 years you know where people grow them and test them and make sure that they're stable and they actually produce what they're supposed to produce but I guess you've never heard of that before I'm talking one single line has been in testing for 3 years there's so many grow logs and journals and pictures of the strains that I've created in the past out to four members it's ridiculous I know you know jumping and Cactus go look up some of his Wi-Fi lemon aliens or straight smokn go look up some of his grows or even go look at what was that little guy's name gyp he grew a bunch of my beans to oh there's also a journal somewhere on there where I did a hundred seeds and who them all out that was about let's say 6 years ago


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

Gravekat303 said:


> No once again you misread me my seeds have been getting tested for 3 years you know where people grow them and test them and make sure that they're stable and they actually produce what they're supposed to produce but I guess you've never heard of that before I'm talking one single line has been in testing for 3 years there's so many grow logs and journals and pictures of the strains that I've created in the past out to four members it's ridiculous I know you know jumping and Cactus go look up some of his Wi-Fi lemon aliens or straight smokn go look up some of his grows or even go look at what was that little guy's name gyp he grew a bunch of my beans to oh there's also a journal somewhere on there where I did a hundred seeds and who them all out that was about let's say 6 years ago


Dude your preaching to the choir,I never had an issue with you.I even gave you a compliment here a few weeks ago.Your busting my balls over some bullshit.I banned your Cat name before i knew it was you.I unbanned it and sent you a message of apology.Guess i was wrong to assume you was alright.I think you misread some things i wrote.I have selfed piles of females with CS.It isnt that difficult.The hard part is finding the cuts.You act like no one is allowed to get there foot in the door.I dont understand the hate towards someone trying to be successful and putting a plan together.I know my way around the grow room better than most and grow in the hardest fuking medium known to man.Not sure why all the hostility because i have been planning on breeding seeds for the past 5 years long after i started growing.I grew up on a farm and have pics of FIELDS of shit ive planted with a tractor from years ago.
Put your personal hostility aside.You think the pics i posted on the first page belong to someone else?You just hating man.like seriously.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

Toaster79 said:


> When have I been 2 faced? Enlighten me. And in order get on your dick you need to grow one first, Suzy.


That nancy comment must have really cut you deep ol super sensitive ass.I belive your nancy post was your famous last words.
Well get settled in over here at rollitup cause this where u gonna be,Ill let all your homies know over there you went on kamikaze mission and wont be home in time for supper.
No worries man ill let you guys hang out in here.


----------



## Gravekat303 (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Dude your preaching to the choir,I never had an issue with you.I even gave you a compliment here a few weeks ago.Your busting my balls over some bullshit.I banned your Cat name before i knew it was you.I unbanned it and sent you a message of apology.Guess i was wrong to assume you was alright.I think you misread some things i wrote.I have selfed piles of females with CS.It isnt that difficult.The hard part is finding the cuts.You act like no one is allowed to get there foot in the door.I dont understand the hate towards someone trying to be successful and putting a plan together.I know my way around the grow room better than most and grow in the hardest fuking medium known to man.Not sure why all the hostility because i have been planning on breeding seeds for the past 5 years long after i started growing.I grew up on a farm and have pics of FIELDS of shit ive planted with a tractor from years ago.
> Put your personal hostility aside.You think the pics i posted on the first page belong to someone else?You just hating man.like seriously.


You never banned gravekat logic did for....guess ? Telling him the same shit I'm telling you s1 of others peoples work isn't breeding . you are not a breeder you are a boy painting herms. I also was banned because I told logic I wouldnt make seeds for him


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

One thing i learned in business is haters are everywhere,Watching you when you think there not.I can keep on keeping on and still drop seeds.No one is hating on Cannaventure for all there Pure S1 crosses even though some folks found some males in that shit.
No way in hell is 2 or 3 nobodys gonna make or break my stride.Everything i do will be documented on this thread.The last thing i ever do is try and hide anything.Stay tuned fellas cause great things are about to happen.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

Gravekat303 said:


> Eh fuck that account I liked 2toughtony better


Never knew that was you lol.Everything makes sense now.Well i have no official beef with you or Toaster honestly.Nothing is gonna keep me from doing what i do.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I've never seen someone trash a seed seller on RIU, only to find out later he's gonna be a seed seller, too. Oh. wait.....


Ah Ha! So it wasn't just a dream! It was in fact dejavu.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

Gravekat303 said:


> Told ya you were dumb . My only real issue is your using other people's work to profit on IE taking food out of children's mouths from people who've been working in this industry and putting in the actual work testing and selecting the Clone only that you're using do some of your own work I've honestly wouldn't have an issue with it it's the fact that you're doing something that's so ethically wrong when it comes to the Cannabis world but you can't see that because you're greedy all you see is money and that's what's wrong with the Cannabis industry today it's all about money now money money money and riding the hype train you might as well call your seeds fuckboi seeds because that's exactly what you're doing you think your original everybody else is already made us ones of all the cuts you you're using


blah blah blah,You need a shovel man to dig me a trench and cry me a river?Your so far off base.the ol broken record goes round and round.Anything new?

Im sure someone will find something in my gear that might be the next best thing.Its how the industry works.Everyone is using everyones shit.Call it what you want it wont change a damn thing.The show will still go on and people will still run my seeds.It doesnt mean i wont work lines and find my own projects to work with.Your just pissed off that a new face is coming into the industry.This is no different than any other business.Haters will be lined up.If i was selling widgets or DWC systems you would Give a fuck less.But since im on your turf it becomes a huge problem.Even Amos is showing his true colors because he is also in the business.Fpr some reason you motherfukers think youll have sole rights to the business.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Ah Ha! So it wasn't just a dream! It was in fact dejavu.


But nothing changes the fact i had valid points that were facts.Not just made up opinions and trash talk because i didnt like the dude.


----------



## Sebud (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I was reading the other day about folks having issues with finishing plants outdoors because of cold and other issues.
> If any of you guys are interested I have a few 1000 autoflower seeds I made I'll send out as testers to give you guys something to post and report here while waiting on the first drop.
> All these auto seeds were made a couple years ago and I have tested them already with great results.
> They are 100 percent fems and auto under 18/6.
> ...


I'm always interested in good autoflowers for a decent price how do we go about getting are hands on some?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

Sebud said:


> I'm always interested in good autoflowers for a decent price how do we go about getting are hands on some?


Email the link [email protected] Ill be sending out all them seeds this week as my packaging stuff gets here.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 5, 2018)

Catpiss.


----------



## Gravekat303 (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> But nothing changes the fact i had valid points that were facts.Not just made up opinions and trash talk because i didnt like the dude.


What valid points and facts dude you pointed to the fact that you accidentally hermied to Wi-Fi I became a breeder


----------



## Gravekat303 (Nov 5, 2018)

Nothing about your business model is even original you just doing what copycat did he got ran off as well your name's not even original Nora's your artwork once again profiting off of other people's name that's what your about


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> But nothing changes the fact i had valid points that were facts.Not just made up opinions and trash talk because i didnt like the dude.


Tis true. My dejavu comments are in reference to the dynamics of all the bullshit,and how everything comes full circle. Warranted or not.
I'm abreast of how you are going about your bean creation. Seems anyone who has read your thread/s and posts would be.
I find it amusing to see people spazz out and be petty over "net beef". It also reveals character to an extent or lack thereof.
Appears some people have an agenda and will push it forward no matter the FACTS presented.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Even Amos is showing his true colors because he is also in the business.


[ sarcasm mode on ]

That's me ! The new king. 

When you can match 23 beans for $39, you might make the big time, too. Emphasis on _might._ Don't wanna brag, but initial drop sold out in 36 hours. The view from the top is outstanding ! Maybe I'll send ya a postcard.

I'm already interviewing real estate agents to find my new winter home on Waikiki beach. 

[ sarc mode off, unless I was kidding about the sarcasm part ]


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> [ sarcasm mode on ]
> 
> That's me ! The new king.
> 
> ...


Don't tell me I missed another drop of Brisco's. 
I'm going to have to add myself to GLG's newsletter.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Don't tell me I missed another drop of Brisco's.
> I'm going to have to add myself to GLG's newsletter.


DCSE newsletter, unless GLG is doing a feature on me I'm unaware of.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> DCSE newsletter, unless GLG is doing a feature on me I'm unaware of.


Ha! Hence the reason I missed it. Wrong damn bank!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Tis true. My dejavu comments are in reference to the dynamics of all the bullshit,and how everything comes full circle. Warranted or not.
> I'm abreast of how you are going about your bean creation. Seems anyone who has read your thread/s and posts would be.
> I find it amusing to see people spazz out and be petty over "net beef". It also reveals character to an extent or lack thereof.
> Appears some people have an agenda and will push it forward no matter the FACTS presented.


One of the biggest reasons I wanted to put all this out there now before the drops.being a mod at the farm I have accumulated a few haters.cause I didnt come hang out in there little circle.im definitely not losing any sleep.once things start getting released and people start popping seeds all that will speak for itself.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> One of the biggest reasons I wanted to put all this out there now before the drops.being a mod at the farm I have accumulated a few haters.cause I didnt come hang out in there little circle.im definitely not losing any sleep.once things start getting released and people start popping seeds all that will speak for itself.


Indeed. I like the put up or shut up approach. Good on ya Heisen.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Indeed. I like the put up or shut up approach. Good on ya Heisen.


I went through the same shit 20 years ago in the tattoo business.haters galore and all of em thought they had exclusive rights to the business and anyone else putting there foot in the door was a piece of shit scratcher.now I own 3 of the baddest shops in the area across 100 miles.
It's a fukin joke.i never said I wasnt gonna grow 100s of plants to find and work my own lines.
None of the crosses will be sold till tested.i have a fuck load of money in this already and havnt made a fukin dime.im sending out a shit load of tester seeds for free.shipping cost on me.the only seeds that will be sold are the s1s of the cuts I have already verified.and anyone who thinks I cant reverse a cut dont know jack shit about me.
I have the space and growing knowledge and multiple journals to back up my competency.
I'm putting the haters on ignore and moving forward.


----------



## Sebud (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Email the link [email protected] Ill be sending out all them seeds this week as my packaging stuff gets here.


Thanks man appreciate the seeds. As for these guys and there ranting just ignore them they'll only hang around if you give them the argument there looking for other wise they'll get bored and go away.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have accumulated a few haters.cause I didnt come hang out in there little circle...


Wait... there are people that actually wanna hang out with you?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Wait... there are people that actually wanna hang out with you?
> 
> View attachment 4227766


Believe it or not I have quite a few.its doing what your say your gonna do.
Go be a mod on thc farmer and actually do your job and see how many haters you can accumulate.i have people making fake names weekly telling me how much I'm a cunt.ripping me off on cuts etc etc.one thing I'm learning in this business is trust no one but yourself.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

To everyone that emailed about the auto seeds they will be going out as soon as the packaging arrives.i have the foil packs just waiting on the lycan containers and foam inserts.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Believe it or not I have quite a few..


There's no accounting for taste, that's for sure. Some guy earlier was talking about cat piss weed like it's a good thing.


----------



## Gravekat303 (Nov 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> There's no accounting for taste, that's for sure. Some guy earlier was talking about cat piss weed like it's a good thing.


To each their own my cat piss line is amazing some hate the smell others love it atleast I made it


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

Wonder who this guy was.....*Apfelstrudel 

Got.this song stuck in my head.
 


*


----------



## Dustjesus (Nov 5, 2018)

Gravekat303 said:


> I hope you do well . you will need it when sony sues you for copyright infringement


This is hilarious. You do know who Werner Heisenberg is right? Sony didn't even exist. You think the name is copyrighted?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

Gravekat303 said:


> To each their own my cat piss line is amazing some hate the smell others love it atleast I made it


From thin air right?you sound silly as fuk.you used someone else's seeds to create your own.thats usually how it starts.
Go on someone else's thread and bash them for them doing the exact same thing you did how ever many moons ago.hypocrite pos.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> This is hilarious. You do know who Werner Heisenberg is right? Sony didn't even exist. You think the name is copyrighted?


Guess he thinks AMC is gonna come after me for a pic of a hat and some glasses.haters just reaching for everything that they can grasp.
Cant wait to see people start popping these seeds.


----------



## Gravekat303 (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Ok man I gotta put your lying ass on ignore as much as I hate to do it.you just telling all kinds of bullshit.first you said I wasnt testing the seeds than I showed u a link of 12 of them being grown as we speak.than you make up shit that i never stressed the plants.your reaching dude.you have never liked me since the day logic made me a mod.you have always had issues with me for NO FUKING reason at all.


Lol I'm asking you to show me the s1 testing that you said wasnt needed . lol you popped 12 seeds from.a hermi thats not breeding . lol I was a mod way before ya I just dont trust people that jack others work be original


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> There's no accounting for taste, that's for sure. Some guy earlier was talking about cat piss weed like it's a good thing.



I had cat piss a few times.. last time was 2009-10. It was decent.. similar thing to skunk but... cat piss lol Some people really liked it. I'm pretty sure CSI did a cat piss x or two.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Nov 5, 2018)

Please, please, please let "Nutswinger" be one of your strain names.


----------



## Dustjesus (Nov 5, 2018)

I had a plant come out exactly like cat piss. Have to say wasn't a fan. Never smoked it. Have to ask. Does the smell transfer to the flavor?


----------



## Gravekat303 (Nov 5, 2018)

I wish joey would pop in and expla


Dustjesus said:


> I had a plant come out exactly like cat piss. Have to say wasn't a fan. Never smoked it. Have to ask. Does the smell transfer to the flavor?


Depends on the plant my lines were built off the norcal catpiss which is the Indica catpiss not the sativa or sometimes called so cal most taste is similar to chem d and menthol eucalyptus.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

Need to buy a couple packs of seeds and throw some male pollen around and sprout a few seeds so I can say I have my own line.but that wouldnt be complete until I trolled a few threads bashing some dude I dont even know for starting up a seed company with a few cuts he worked his ass off to find.
Than that would make me a "real" seed breeder.give me a break.
Moving forward.


----------



## Dustjesus (Nov 5, 2018)

Nug of my gorilla glue 4


Looking forward to running some of the s1s


----------



## Dustjesus (Nov 5, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I got an idea-why don't all you guys go back to the farm an argue-take heisendouche w/ya too


Quality contribution right here


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

One thing is for sure Haters are more consistent than people who are positive.Haters hanging around someones thread like vultures waiting for something to die and fall over.This shit is to funny.


----------



## naiveCon (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> One thing is for sure Haters are more consistent than people who are positive.Haters hanging around someones thread like vultures waiting for something to die and fall over.This shit is to funny.


I see you speak from experience


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 5, 2018)

If there was a race, Im not sure who would win, the Heisen haters or the greenthumb double thread banger. Anyone takin odds on who be the the fastest turbo postin?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 5, 2018)

Now there's 2 "quality contribution's"
Purple urkle x cherry cookies


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> Please, please, please let "Nutswinger" be one of your strain names.


That will definitely be one for sure,


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Now there's 2 "quality contribution's"
> Purple urkle x cherry cookies View attachment 4227864


Very nice man.breeder?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Good thing you quit the GPS thread early on, or there'd be some kill irony in that statement.
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's funny, too. Half the time he means to be.


I still go on there but nothing else to say about greenpoint.As a customer it was one thing but im no longer a customer.All them plants are dead.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Very nice man.breeder?


Thanks- hammerhead


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Good thing you quit the GPS thread early on, or there'd be some kill irony in that statement.
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's funny, too. Half the time he means to be.


I agree-those YouTube videos were classic


----------



## SirSquashalot (Nov 5, 2018)

You guys are all killing me!!
At the least there should be plenty of entertainment out of this thread to pass the next 10 weeks until we can give these beans a shot


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

SirSquashalot said:


> You guys are all killing me!!
> At the least there should be plenty of entertainment out of this thread to pass the next 10 weeks until we can give these beans a shot


yeah i got the autos going out i made a couple years ago for people that wanna give em a run,i have already tested them and there good to go.There perfect for out door growers that have to beat the cold and weather in bad climates or maybe some noob tent growers that just want some freebies to post pics of.
I reversed some female autos and all the seeds are female and auto,I just wanna put that out there for the record.THESE are seeds that I made.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> No this is not it and not sure why you think that





Heisenbeans said:


> There will be a shit load of seeds in the moms but I wont know what is crossed with what.
> ........
> Either way anything that comes off the moms will be straight fire.ill just have no way to label the cross other than the mom it comes from


Your posts are kind of hard to decipher sometimes, man. Totally a suggestion here; take the extra couple of minutes to make sure there is no room for interpretation. 

So, you've got separate rooms for all these males and batches of seeded clones? Or a few diy male chambers from icmag? I'm not entirely sure if I'm picking up what you're putting down. 

From what you've posted my question is how are you going to be able to be 100% certain that there will not be any stray pollen hitting these plants with so many projects in this short timeline you've posted?

I'm not trolling you on this. I would legitimately pay for and grow like half of what you've posted is in your plan. You're kind of pulling back the curtain a bit too much, feel like I've got to make sure if I end up paying for and growing these theoretical seeds its not gonna end up a headache. Have had issues with a couple well known breeder's follies in the past few months, one I ran... The other was just a couple emails to "fix".


----------



## SirSquashalot (Nov 5, 2018)

Gravekat303 said:


> There will be good phenos to be had I'm not saying his cuts are fake because we all run in similar circles I just don't agree with his practices


I understand. It is what it is I guess. I try to keep out of all the politics of it. It's a cruel world we live in lol we all have our moments, some more than others, but I trust he'll put out some nice stuff, cant knock it for the price (Disclaimer; I dont know full details on his "practices" but I've heard a thing or two in the past that people didnt like, in which those reasons I thought were fairly benign).

I dont come across the real deal strains too much where I'm from, the best stuff I can get is the stuff I grow so itd be great to get ahold of some of the s1's. Actual clones would be awesome but I'm not sure where to even start in finding them. 
I guess start getting buddy buddy with some of the people on here who have them lol


----------



## SirSquashalot (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> yeah i got the autos going out i made a couple years ago for people that wanna give em a run,i have already tested them and there good to go.There perfect for out door growers that have to beat the cold and weather in bad climates or maybe some noob tent growers that just want some freebies to post pics of.
> I reversed some female autos and all the seeds are female and auto,I just wanna put that out there for the record.THESE are seeds that I made.


 I've never run autos but have a buddy that sticks to mainly outdoors and always has problems getting stuff to finish in time. Do you have any real big growing or heavy sativa leaners for autos? Something that will get decent size, considering a normal outdoor plant is going to yield lots more than an auto.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

thats only the donor pollen moms in the Big buckets that were sprayed with CS.I pull the pollen sacks from each mom individually and collect them.The moms on the flood table will be individually pollinated with the collected pollen in a special polination room.There will be over 32 plants and some on the floor in a seperate room.None of the donor moms will ever be in contact with the receiving moms.Read the post again.
I was saying the moms that are all sprayed there will be no way to know what pollen got crossed up but there will be alot of seeds in them moms.Those seeds will be dank as shit but there will be no way for me to know aht they are crossed with,
Those are NOT the seeds going out in packs as testers or S1s.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Your posts are kind of hard to decipher sometimes, man. Totally a suggestion here; take the extra couple of minutes to make sure there is no room for interpretation.
> 
> So, you've got separate rooms for all these males and batches of seeded clones? Or a few diy male chambers from icmag? I'm not entirely sure if I'm picking up what you're putting down.
> 
> ...


Pm sent to you


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

SirSquashalot said:


> I understand. It is what it is I guess. I try to keep out of all the politics of it. It's a cruel world we live in lol we all have our moments, some more than others, but I trust he'll put out some nice stuff, cant knock it for the price (Disclaimer; I dont know full details on his "practices" but I've heard a thing or two in the past that people didnt like, in which those reasons I thought were fairly benign).
> 
> I dont come across the real deal strains too much where I'm from, the best stuff I can get is the stuff I grow so itd be great to get ahold of some of the s1's. Actual clones would be awesome but I'm not sure where to even start in finding them.
> I guess start getting buddy buddy with some of the people on here who have them lol


I been selfing females for a while.these are coins and this setup I made a couple years back.i bought these coins brand new.despite what that dude says I make my own CS and dont fuk around.he doesnt know shit about me or what I do.i didnt pull these out my ass I made this setup and went through about 10 chargers finding the right voltage and got making the shit down to a fukin science.i went through batch after batch finding the perfect CS ratio to reverse females.
Just stay tuned and I'm gonna make the haters hate for real.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I make my own CS and dont fuk around.he doesnt know shit about me or what I do.i didnt pull these out my ass I made this setup and went through about 10 chargers finding the right voltage and got making the shit down to a fukin science.i went through batch after batch finding the perfect CS ratio to reverse females.


WELL.......how do you do !

I don't know about your beans, but if you give a guarantee, I'd be up for a jug of that "perfect CS ratio" juice.  That could be a more profitable venture than beans, and you can have that genius idea and 2 GPS CBD oils for the first pint.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Your posts are kind of hard to decipher sometimes, man. Totally a suggestion here; take the extra couple of minutes to make sure there is no room for interpretation.
> 
> So, you've got separate rooms for all these males and batches of seeded clones? Or a few diy male chambers from icmag? I'm not entirely sure if I'm picking up what you're putting down.
> 
> ...


Ok I see what your asking and ill try and explain.
the moms will be in a big room with 24 DWC buckets.I will be reversing the moms as they sit.This room is 100 percent sealed and will hold CO2 gas for 3 hrs without dropping more than 10 ppm.I built these rooms and they are AIR TIGHT.
Once the moms begin to reverse and throw out pollen sacks ill collect them individually.The sacks on reversed females look different than males.There like bananas but they dont open on there own typically and have to be removed manually.Some will open but its rare.When i collect the sacks they will go in a seperate jar with the name of whatever mom they were taken from.Ill have a seperate suit on for every pollen collection that takes place.
Than ill go into the receiving mother sealed room and grab the MOTHER of whatever one i need to pollinate after i have cleaned up and ridded ALL cross contamination possibilities.
So for an S1 wedding cake ill grab the wedding cake mom from the flood table and grab the collected wedding cake pollen.Ill pollinate the mother and let her sit in the sealed pollination room for an hour or 2.After that ill spray her down and take her back to the flood table.
There will be absolutely no males whatsoever.Everything will be made from reversed females.
Thats why i was saying all the moms in the big room that are reversed will be chucking pollen on each other.Them seeds will be good but impossible to identify.
Only the mothers in the controlled pollination room will be good.That room has a constant VACCUUM that pulls from inside.I have spent a fortune on this shit.

Also for the record i hold a biologix Medical certificate in bloodbourne pathogens and KNOW all about cross contamination's.I live this shit every day.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> WELL.......how do you do !
> 
> I don't know about your beans, but if you give a guarantee, I'd be up for a jug of that "perfect CS ratio" juice.  That could be a more profitable venture than beans, and you can have that genius idea and 2 GPS CBD oils for the first pint.


Bro im telling u i have made it and spent weeks on the fukin recipe to get it right.Its all about the air stones and amount of heat.The TDS meter dont lie and when the ppm begins to drop the particles will bind and turn it to mud.Also the voltage has to be perfect.I went through alot of dif voltage chargers to get it right.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

All the rooms are equipped with mini splits and there is no ducting.Only the pollination room has vaccum out when im there working


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Bro im telling u i have made it and spent weeks on the fukin recipe to get it right.Its all about the air stones and amount of heat.The TDS meter dont lie and when the ppm begins to drop the particles will bind and turn it to mud.Also the voltage has to be perfect.I went through alot of dif voltage chargers to get it right.


All I'm interested in is the guarantee and free shipping. The offer of CBD oil won't last all night...just keep that in mind.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> he's funny, too. Half the time he means to be.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> thats only the donor pollen moms in the Big buckets that were sprayed with CS.I pull the pollen sacks from each mom individually and collect them.The moms on the flood table will be individually pollinated with the collected pollen in a special polination room.There will be over 32 plants and some on the floor in a seperate room.None of the donor moms will ever be in contact with the receiving moms.Read the post again.
> I was saying the moms that are all sprayed there will be no way to know what pollen got crossed up but there will be alot of seeds in them moms.Those seeds will be dank as shit but there will be no way for me to know aht they are crossed with,
> Those are NOT the seeds going out in packs as testers or S1s.


kinda like an open pollination thing? If someone did something like that and sold them at a decent price.. I'd buy them. Ive never really bought into the whole S1 thing.. I've seen the ugly sisters thing happen, but the open pollination of a bunch of good shit.. I could get next to that.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> All I'm interested in is the guarantee and free shipping. The offer of CBD oil won't last all night...just keep that in mind.


What im gonna do with CBD oil?If you want some of the CS just ask man and ill send it to you.No need for repayment.You hooked me up before without asking me for anything.I dont believe in reminding anyone of any favors ive done when i need one and always expect the same in return.Im alot of shit but greedy aint one of em.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Ok I see what your asking and ill try and explain.
> the moms will be in a big room with 24 DWC buckets.I will be reversing the moms as they sit.This room is 100 percent sealed and will hold CO2 gas for 3 hrs without dropping more than 10 ppm.I built these rooms and they are AIR TIGHT.
> Once the moms begin to reverse and throw out pollen sacks ill collect them individually.The sacks on reversed females look different than males.There like bananas but they dont open on there own typically and have to be removed manually.Some will open but its rare.When i collect the sacks they will go in a seperate jar with the name of whatever mom they were taken from.Ill have a seperate suit on for every pollen collection that takes place.
> Than ill go into the receiving mother sealed room and grab the MOTHER of whatever one i need to pollinate after i have cleaned up and ridded ALL cross contamination possibilities.
> ...


Thank you bro, all I needed to know. Not really worried about males so much as knowing that a seed is from what I think it is.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> kinda like an open pollination thing? If someone did something like that and sold them at a decent price.. I'd buy them. Ive never really bought into the whole S1 thing.. I've seen the ugly sisters thing happen, but the open pollination of a bunch of good shit.. I could get next to that.


Yeah im gonna send them out as unknowns to whoever wants em.Maybe give them to Logic and he can send them out as freebies lol.Maybe run a contest and send 100 out at a time to some lucky bastards.
can you imagine all them elite cuts in the same room jizzing all over each other.That would be fun to pop a few of them lol.


----------



## Dustjesus (Nov 5, 2018)

That does sound really interesting. Some Willy Wonka shit. Most known unknowns


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Thank you bro, all I needed to know. Not really worried about males so much as knowing that a seed is from what I think it is.


Yes i have spared no expense.I havnt received the first penny for anything and already sold some property to pay for all this shit and than some.This is what my entire life has brought me to.All these testers going out are FREE and on top of that shipping will always be free.NEVER anyones security compromised.The shipping and receiving PO BOX will always be different.


----------



## Sebud (Nov 5, 2018)

SirSquashalot said:


> I've never run autos but have a buddy that sticks to mainly outdoors and always has problems getting stuff to finish in time. Do you have any real big growing or heavy sativa leaners for autos? Something that will get decent size, considering a normal outdoor plant is going to yield lots more than an auto.


Autos can get quite large grown outside. This one was grown in some very cold weather like in the 40's at night so the buds never really tightened up but the smoke is still fairly good. The oil return on this auto kush was great and the wife really liked it forher pain.


----------



## Sebud (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> thats only the donor pollen moms in the Big buckets that were sprayed with CS.I pull the pollen sacks from each mom individually and collect them.The moms on the flood table will be individually pollinated with the collected pollen in a special polination room.There will be over 32 plants and some on the floor in a seperate room.None of the donor moms will ever be in contact with the receiving moms.Read the post again.
> I was saying the moms that are all sprayed there will be no way to know what pollen got crossed up but there will be alot of seeds in them moms.Those seeds will be dank as shit but there will be no way for me to know aht they are crossed with,
> Those are NOT the seeds going out in packs as testers or S1s.


I just grow for myself and meds for the wife. I'm not all that particular about the latest and greatest. So just to put it out there if you're going to be putting a good price on the grab bag seeds I'm interested.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah I have to come up with quite a few names.
> I'll probably put on a contest for naming them and give away the first pack to the winner of the naming contest.


If you let the internet pick, you’re gonna end up with dicks. Or “weedy mcweedface”.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 5, 2018)

dstroy said:


> If you let the internet pick, you’re gonna end up with dicks. Or “weedy mcweedface”.


breeder/chuckers do naming contests all the time nowadays.. csi.. docs.. just a cpl off the top of my head


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 5, 2018)

Sebud said:


> Autos can get quite large grown outside. This one was grown in some very cold weather like in the 40's at night so the buds never really tightened up but the smoke is still fairly good. The oil return on this auto kush was great and the wife really liked it forher pain.
> View attachment 4227924


What strain?


----------



## Sebud (Nov 5, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> What strain?


This was an Auto Master Kush found it on The Root Seed sight they said it suppose to do well in northern temps. We had a bad summer and it still grew out to be quite sticky and a nice plant but the buds never tightened up like the smaller plant indoors.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> [ sarcasm mode on ]
> 
> That's me ! The new king.
> 
> ...


Lol 39 dollars those sound like top notch strains fml, cheap seeds are cheap for a reason top breeders dont devalue their genetics to get sales they put their profits back into R&D and improve their lines not think they are king when they sell their packs out and gloat about buying real estate in Hawaii. There are breeders out there much more successful than you with 1/10 the arrogance you just displayed, I will never buy your cheap ass garbage seeds, dont mean to brag really?


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 6, 2018)

redeyedfrog said:


> Lol 39 dollars those sound like top notch strains fml, cheap seeds are cheap for a reason top breeders dont devalue their genetics to get sales they put their profits back into R&D and improve their lines not think they are king when they sell their packs out and gloat about buying real estate in Hawaii. There are breeders out there much more successful than you with 1/10 the arrogance you just displayed, I will never buy your cheap ass garbage seeds, dont mean to brag really?


Really? A joke post from one of the most laid back dudes on this forum got you this stirred up?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 6, 2018)

First round of moms being used.these are going in the flower room in a week to start the reversal process.ill take cuts off these before they go.by time I get the cuts rooted,flipped and mature enough for pollination the moms will be full swing reversed.
Anyone can say whatever they want but I have worked with wedding cake the past couple runs and I'm telling you anything the gets hit with her pollen is fire.s1s,crosses dont make a difference.
My favorite cake crosses will be animal cookies and adub with GG right behind them.
These seeds made in dwc are on steroids.I cannot wait till the first drop.


----------



## durbanblue (Nov 6, 2018)

dstroy said:


> If you let the internet pick, you’re gonna end up with dicks. Or “weedy mcweedface”.


What about Heisendrama. It seems a fitting name.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 6, 2018)

redeyedfrog said:


> Lol 39 dollars those sound like top notch strains fml, cheap seeds are cheap for a reason top breeders dont devalue their genetics to get sales they put their profits back into R&D and improve their lines not think they are king when they sell their packs out and gloat about buying real estate in Hawaii. There are breeders out there much more successful than you with 1/10 the arrogance you just displayed, I will never buy your cheap ass garbage seeds, dont mean to brag really?


"They put their profits back into R&D and improve their lines"....

...


----------



## doniawon (Nov 6, 2018)

Will u b making a girl scout cookie and a gorilla glue. 
These are the only strains I grow. Cause they are the best ever cultivars. Maybe a white widda too.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 6, 2018)

Can you post pics of reversed females you've done?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 6, 2018)

redeyedfrog said:


> Lol 39 dollars those sound like top notch strains fml, cheap seeds are cheap for a reason top breeders dont devalue their genetics to get sales they put their profits back into R&D and improve their lines not think they are king when they sell their packs out and gloat about buying real estate in Hawaii. There are breeders out there much more successful than you with 1/10 the arrogance you just displayed, I will never buy your cheap ass garbage seeds, dont mean to brag really?


You do know that was a sarcastic post right? You really think dude was being serious? Gtfo

Holy shit, good stuff all the way around.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yes i have spared no expense.I havnt received the first penny for anything and already sold some property to pay for all this shit and than some.This is what my entire life has brought me to.All these testers going out are FREE and on top of that shipping will always be free.NEVER anyones security compromised.The shipping and receiving PO BOX will always be different.


Do you have a database of contacts? 
How secure is it? 
What form of encryption do you use?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> yeah i got the autos going out i made a couple years ago for people that wanna give em a run,i have already tested them and there good to go.There perfect for out door growers that have to beat the cold and weather in bad climates or maybe some noob tent growers that just want some freebies to post pics of.
> I reversed some female autos and all the seeds are female and auto,I just wanna put that out there for the record.THESE are seeds that I made.


I'm not a "noob tent grower" but I am definitely up for some freebie autos. Haven't ran any(only ran 1 auto) in 8 years. They will nicely fill in any gaps in my perpetual now that I am gonna get another flower tent running. These mfkers will come just in time.


----------



## limonene (Nov 6, 2018)

Wow posting screen shots of deleting another person's years of journals and images. Classy. 
I never swear online but people who do may call that a "cunt move". 
I doubt anyone who would take glory from such a pathetic snake move could be trusted on other issues. 
Just my 10 cents worth. Fire away.


----------



## Toaster79 (Nov 6, 2018)

limonene said:


> Wow posting screen shots of deleting another person's years of journals and images. Classy.
> I never swear online but people who do may call that a "cunt move".
> I doubt anyone who would take glory from such a pathetic snake move could be trusted on other issues.
> Just my 10 cents worth. Fire away.



I admire his general creativity


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2018)

redeyedfrog said:


> .... think they are king when they sell their packs out and gloat about buying real estate in Hawaii.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 6, 2018)

I am still trying to figure out how you thought it was a good idea to start a seed company attached to your online persona? 
You should of called it anything other then Heisen and you should not of announced your connection. From a business stand point those are both huge mistakes. I can only imagine how many enemies you have made online over the years and you hand it to them on a silver platter? lol 
The only thing I have to add is, please for the love of god finish your walls!! 

Cheers


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 6, 2018)

Shameless whore and noob tent grower right here


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 6, 2018)

limonene said:


> Wow posting screen shots of deleting another person's years of journals and images. Classy.
> I never swear online but people who do may call that a "cunt move".
> I doubt anyone who would take glory from such a pathetic snake move could be trusted on other issues.
> Just my 10 cents worth. Fire away.


I had the same thought. Petty, but a good peak into how he will handles things.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 6, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Shameless whore and noob tent grower right here















.....














....


----------



## FedoraDoosh (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Shameless whore and noob tent grower right here


Gotta love the consistency. I literally lol'd because I had a feeling a post was coming from you soon.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 6, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Check out Toasters Photo Booth chilling in the trash can,Seems like a good place.......Seems u had an issue with someone else.Seems to always be the case with refugees who cant quite seem to keep there shit together.
> 
> View attachment 4227692


What a bitch move. You're proving without a shadow of doubt how unstable and reckless you can be when things don't go your way.
I can only imagine what you'll do should customers post less than glowing reviews after growing out your beans.


----------



## Dustjesus (Nov 6, 2018)

Funniest shit is that none of this has even happened. All bored ass people on the internet with their opinions. Why not actually let bullshit go down before wasting your valuable time on a thread of someone you do not like, OR are a customer with. *cough* greenpoint. It's all like some sensationalist hyperbolic sky is falling assumptions. Nothing more.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> Funniest shit is that none of this has even happened. All bored ass people on the internet with their opinions. Why not actually let bullshit go down before wasting your valuable time on a thread of someone you do not like, OR are a customer with. *cough* greenpoint. It's all like some sensationalist hyperbolic sky is falling assumptions. Nothing more.


Bravo!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> The only thing I have to add is, please for the love of god finish your walls!!
> 
> Cheers


This^


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 6, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> This^


Thats just the Veg room lol


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 6, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Thats just the Veg room lol


And that matters to mold and pests how exactly? 

Cheers


----------



## widgetkicker (Nov 6, 2018)

you guys need to chill the fuck out about dude's walls, he sold his drywall to pay for this seed operation


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 6, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Any more questions or comments from the hate corner?
> Complaint department is open till 6PM


Yeah, take a step back and get somebody else to handle your PR, it really is your weakest link


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 6, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> And that matters to mold and pests how exactly?
> 
> Cheers


Aint no mold or pest lol.The outside is completely sealed up,Thats just the veg room bro,Have you seen the flower rooms?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 6, 2018)

DonBrennon said:


> Yeah, take a step back and get somebody else to handle your PR, it really is your weakest link


Yeah im working on that lol.I already knew it was gonna be like this thats why i put this all out there.Would hate for my hate train to show up after the drop and everything go sideways.One thing that matters the most is when people start popping seeds.Call me whatever names you want but im as straight up as they come and i value everyone's opinion even my haters.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 6, 2018)

widgetkicker said:


> you guys need to chill the fuck out about dude's walls, he sold his drywall to pay for this seed operation


yeah its just comments like this that have no reason or rhyme.Just an ignorant comment that makes no sense.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 6, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> yeah its just comments like this that have no reason or rhyme.Just an ignorant comment that makes no sense.


So dont respond bro.. just let that shit roll of your back ya dig?

Im just being 100% honest here Heisen.. maybe you should ask a mod to kill this thread and start a new one when you get the testers out? This shit was an accident waiting to happen given the fact of how long until the beans go out.


You know I only wish you the best with this, but this thread has quickly become the jerry springer show (maybe a fuckin car accident?? I know I shouldnt click the link but I cant turn away) of riu.. and at this rate I dont see it gettin any better until the seeds hit the post.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 6, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> So dont respond bro.. just let that shit roll of your back ya dig?
> 
> Im just being 100% honest here Heisen.. maybe you should ask a mod to kill this thread and start a new one when you get the testers out? This shit was an accident waiting to happen given the fact of how long until the beans go out.
> 
> ...


If there is one thing you didnt learn about the GPS thread is no matter how many scandals and other things that dude took part in people still love them seeds lol.Im not selling greeting cards here or my personality,Im selling seeds.No matter what i say or do i have haters coming out from a post 8 months ago because i may have said something rude.I have no idea who that dude is but sure as fuk remembers me.Maybe i was having a bad day.]

None of this will change the fact of what im doing with the seeds and once they are dropped Either you want them or not.Im not trying to take over the industry but ill let the results speak for themselves.
P.S let me know when your ready to take over cause i suck at customer service.I get sucked into these arguments and cant refrain from keeping my cool.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 6, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Aint no mold or pest lol.The outside is completely sealed up,Thats just the veg room bro,Have you seen the flower rooms?


I think you are missing my point with the walls. Pests and mold are never a problem until they are. Your construction has made perfect homes for both. How many cycles have you run since the build? I wouldn't even be pointing this out if you weren't always going on about how incredible and perfect it and you are.. And it is not. It is nice. But it in noway is perfect. It's not even finished ffs. Also nobody in their right mind would eat off that floor. The grain of that flooring is clearly already filled with something that gives it a black appearance. 
You can't be claiming to be so great and then show such amateur looking shit. Just like you can't claim to be an outlaw and continue building a trail to yourself for the man. Don't worry its not like the tattoos you have clearly shown many times, can be used like finger prints to id people. 
Like I said recently in a PM with someone, you are clearly low hanging fruit to any task force. 
You and everyone else around these parts know I do not like you. That being said smarten the fuck up, because it is clear you are not made for doing time. Yet you keep begging online to get busted.
Cheers


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 6, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Your homie Gu dont test SHIT,go write that on his thread asshole,As a matter of fact he sells his testers mine are fuking free with FREE shipping.Any other complaints?


Yea who is gu? I barely do get on these forums but when I do I take a look around. You pointing fingers at someone else doesn’t make your hands clean yea you may be giving them away for “free” but you and I both now it ain’t free that’s your way of promo and to lear in new buyers. Smart. But once again it doesn’t differ from what I posted in fact in proves that you do talk in circles and duck certain questions.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 6, 2018)

You are building your forefront on other peoples strains you are pushing the S1s like you produced that strain when in fact you didn’t. Others might have not gotten so mad had you taken the time to work some the strains and incorporate it into your garden instead of trying to make a buck off S1s from other breeders stock.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 6, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I think you are missing my point with the walls. Pests and mold are never a problem until they are. Your construction has made perfect homes for both. How many cycles have you run since the build? I wouldn't even be pointing this out if you weren't always going on about how incredible and perfect it and you are.. And it is not. It is nice. But it in noway is perfect. It's not even finished ffs. Also nobody in their right mind would eat off that floor. The grain of that flooring is clearly already filled with something that gives it a black appearance.
> You can't be claiming to be so great and then show such amateur looking shit. Just like you can't claim to be an outlaw and continue building a trail to yourself for the man. Don't worry its not like the tattoos you have clearly shown many times, can be used like finger prints to id people.
> Like I said recently in a PM with someone, you are clearly low hanging fruit to any task force.
> You and everyone else around these parts know I do not like you. That being said smarten the fuck up, because it is clear you are not made for doing time. Yet you keep begging online to get busted.
> Cheers


Its the veg room,I had to get a run in because i was on 4 weeks cycles so it was just temporary till i got the buckets off the floor.I couldnt wait a week to finish the walls and put the Co2 controller in because i was having issues finding what i needed.Heres the flower room and I always keep it spotless.You can hate on alot of shit bro but my grow space and growing abilities aint one of them.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 6, 2018)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Yea who is gu? I barely do get on these forums but when I do I take a look around. You pointing fingers at someone else doesn’t make your hands clean yea you may be giving them away for “free” but you and I both now it ain’t free that’s your way of promo and to lear in new buyers. Smart. But once again it doesn’t differ from what I posted in fact in proves that you do talk in circles and duck certain questions.


If its free and people like em and they turn out to be pure gas whats the problem>?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 6, 2018)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> You are building your forefront on other peoples strains you are pushing the S1s like you produced that strain when in fact you didn’t. Others might have not gotten so mad had you taken the time to work some the strains and incorporate it into your garden instead of trying to make a buck off S1s from other breeders stock.


Yeah man more of that later,I have 4 4x8 flood tables on stand by to pheno hunt the mother crosses to find something to name and breed with in other projects.500 plants total.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 6, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> If its free and people like em and they turn out to be pure gas whats the problem>?


Never said it was a problem if you read clearly I said smart business tactic. But glad out of all that you only addressed that. Carry on


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 6, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah man more of that later,I have 4 4x8 flood tables on stand by to pheno hunt the mother crosses to find something to name and breed with in other projects.500 plants total.


Idk but maybe that would have saved you some headache if you had done that before basing your op on selling S1s? Hell you took the time to work your autos you stated. I do like your flower room lol


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 6, 2018)

Amazing how many professional advisors there are when its someone else doing the deed, lmfao. It's not their money, its not their genetics, its not their time or trouble, but its their right to bitch at you for doing it wrong, lmfao.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 6, 2018)

You quickly pushing S1s before actually working with so strain is telling me you invested a lot of money yes and need to get some of that back to progress hence veg room and waiting to work the lines.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 6, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Amazing how many professional advisors there are when its someone else doing the deed, lmfao. It's not their money, its not their genetics, its not their time or trouble, but its their right to bitch at you for doing it wrong, lmfao.


I am far from professional this is a hobby not a job. And yea some will get mad when your involving someone’s hard earned money. He has made it clear he has ties with a known scammer and here he is trying to get paid off other peoples work as I stated before he may not have gotten much blow back had he taken the time to work so strains in to his garden first. But that remark about throwing Logic beans is a dead give away to stay clear


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Nov 6, 2018)

website is looking good dude


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Really? A joke post from one of the most laid back dudes on this forum got you this stirred up?


He doesn't know how most of u cool cats roll took me a while but now we all know how we roll 
Time for a dog pic


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 6, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> website is looking good dude


Thank you,I know a guy.Hes good at what he does but most important he is trustworthy.Thats the biggest issue youll have with websites is who has access to the info.All of this is extremely important in protecting peoples privacy.No better person IMO than a forum member here that everyone likes.If he chooses to take credit publicly than thats on him.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 6, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> He doesn't know how most of u cool cats roll took me a while but now we all know how we roll
> Time for a dog pic
> View attachment 4228379


dogs cool but that tattoo needs a touch up


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Your homie Gu dont test SHIT,go write that on his thread asshole,As a matter of fact he sells his testers mine are fuking free with FREE shipping.Any other complaints?


My testers were free ?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 6, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> My testers were free ?


naw he gave out 5 packs than put em up for sale a day later.
You shoulda went to bondi ink.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> My testers were free ?


Actually not free when u take into account costs to grow them


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 6, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Actually not free when u take into account costs to grow them


But that promo tho


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> naw he gave out 5 packs than put em up for sale a day later.
> You shoulda went to bondi ink.


I thought you was gonna get us a free tattoo first purchase ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> dogs cool but that tattoo needs a touch up


The dog is a tattoo man c'mon


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> dogs cool but that tattoo needs a touch up


Ssshhh...we have seen ur tattoos you shouldn't be slinging shit bruv


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 6, 2018)

Yeah im not very good with paint but the big boys said its fine to use the image for packaging


----------



## althor (Nov 6, 2018)

I dont know Heisenbeans or any of these other people in this thread arguing back and forth but I am going to add my 2c anyway...

As everyone knows, Cali Connection (Swerve) has an interesting reputation. Anyone who has grown his gear knows that there is some FIRE to be found. I think one of the things that has hurt Swerve much more than any mutants or hermies is the time he spent online arguing with everyone. Right, wrong, or inbetween, Swerve basically came off as a gigantic douche-bag. In my opinion, you will be much, much, much better served putting them on ignore and stick to talking about your strains and your work. Even if they fill this thread with trash talking, ignore them and do your work. Be the businessman you say you are.

For those claiming to know Heisenbean and trashing him.... doesn't really matter what you say, same as with Swerve... if he is putting out fire, people are going to buy it.


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 6, 2018)

Being associated with Logic is a huge red flag. I can stomach Hiesen being an ass on a regularly basis, some people just are.
But condoning the bullshit that Logic has been involved in for years is a no go for me. If you mod for him on his forum, no matter how you spin it, you are ok with his behavior. No grey area at all.

I wish you luck Hiesen, but I feel like you need to step back and try to see the big picture. The constant toxicity and your connection to the farm are glaring weaknesses.

Please understand that I am not attacking you man, just trying to give you some clarity. Get away from the farm if you really don't agree with how Logic does things and try to bite your tongue a little more often bud and you might make a go of it.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2018)

widgetkicker said:


> you guys need to chill the fuck out about dude's walls, he sold his drywall to pay for this seed operation


lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> This^


Just guvin' ya shit. Pile'n on if you will. (pun intended)


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 6, 2018)

I jus wanna see pics of the reversed female, and I'll be good to go. Without that, I wont be buying any. Just my preference.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2018)

Gravekat303 said:


> I'm a super cool dude as is toaster


pics, or it's hearsay.


----------



## Toaster79 (Nov 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> pics, or it's hearsay.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> pics, or it's hearsay.


Awww, Otis. This is why you're right up there near the top, brother. Solid one liners are priceless.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Awww, Otis. This is why you're right up there near the top, brother. Solid one liners are priceless.


Agreed.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 6, 2018)

Toaster79 said:


> View attachment 4228440



WE'RE THERE!!


----------



## SirSquashalot (Nov 6, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah man more of that later,I have 4 4x8 flood tables on stand by to pheno hunt the mother crosses to find something to name and breed with in other projects.500 plants total.


You shouldnt be so open about this bro. I agree with some of the others as far as that security goes. You're a pretty active user here and you're showing a pretty big setup, God forbid if there are feds on these kind of sites, you're probably one of their favorite by posting stuff like that. 500 plants will get their attention. 
I wish you luck but I'm just saying your the first seed breeder I've seen so openly show all these pics of the setup plus talk about plant numbers and what not


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2018)

Toaster79 said:


> View attachment 4228440


The funny thing is that's exactly how I'd pictured you guys. 



thenotsoesoteric said:


> Awww, Otis. This is why you're right up there near the top, brother.


[ "the King" ]


----------



## SirSquashalot (Nov 6, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> naw he gave out 5 packs than put em up for sale a day later.
> You shoulda went to bondi ink.


Dont tell me bondi ink is a place you were once affiliated to..


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2018)

SirSquashalot said:


> Dont tell me bondi ink is a place you were once affiliated to..


I think he's just watched to much Aussie tv ...
The tatts on heisen look way worse than what's on Bondi ink lol


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 6, 2018)

Wow i really cant believe this thread is still going this strong. I dont really get how you dont test your seeds and then throw shad on everone else for not testing their gear. Also the only seeds ive seen you trying to put out is the autos so not sure what seeds you're tring to say you're testing cause you said in the first couple of pages you didnt plan on testing. 
Look i wish you the best but there are too many red flags for me to jump on board. 

Peace and respect 
Maxamus1


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 6, 2018)

doubt he's gonna dry up and blow away cause a few don't get his gear, lmfao. He'll have testers, he'll have customers, and everybody can shit and fall back in it, prolly, lmfao


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 6, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> S1 is forcing the female to hermie.stress is not really preferable because it's to easy.seeds would have to be tested if she hermed just from light or nitrogen stress.
> Coladial silver is the way to go.i make that shit by the gallon when I'm doing feminized seeds BUT
> That shit will kill the colas if there not super healthy.plants have to be in pristine condition to survive 3 weeks of CS every day.rdwc helps alot keeping them healthy cause by time they start throwing nuts the colas look terrible.
> Also the pollen sacks font have as much pollen as males.
> The truly forced females the sacks wont even open.you have to manually break open the nanners.


I found spraying right at flip daily for about two weeks makes plenty of pollen and easier on the plants. I used to wait until I had buds to spray. 

Be warned though. If you spray right at flip through stretch it will produce tons of pollen. The plant will usually show more pollen sacs than calyxes. Which is a good thing if you want pollen. You can freeze a bunch and use it for multiple runs. It last for a year or two if stored in individual packets.

Just a thought. Might make it easier on you.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 6, 2018)

I like beanz.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 6, 2018)

Rizzoli said:


> Well ... NO. I had no luck with CS. Had all the bud full! of sack but NO pollen to use.
> 
> Then I went to STS. And what should I say; It worked MUCH better!
> AND you have to spay WAY less often as with CS
> ...


Cs works if sprayed at the right time. I've noticed the earlier the plant is sprayed the better it works. If you wait until bud sets in then it doesn't work as well.

How the cs is made plays a role. The lower the voltage the better the cs works in my experience.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 6, 2018)

Rizzoli said:


> OK. I made my own CS but shoot for 50ppm. That's might be my problem


You can't test the ppm of cs. It will never show much more than 50 without expensive equipment. 

Use low voltage and look for an amber color.

http://www.colloidalsilver.com.au/TDS-Meter.html 

This says you can use tds but to double what it reads. Other articles say it can't be tested. I've not had good luck testing it. I just make sure to.do.what I said and it's good to go.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 6, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-guide-to-colloidal-silver.865536/


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 6, 2018)

Anyone wondering what a dud taste like someone just described it as a chemical spill lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2018)

When I was making a few s1's. I sprayed once a day for a week before flip. Twice a day thru transition. Balls by the end of stretch.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 6, 2018)

SirSquashalot said:


> You shouldnt be so open about this bro. I agree with some of the others as far as that security goes. You're a pretty active user here and you're showing a pretty big setup, God forbid if there are feds on these kind of sites, you're probably one of their favorite by posting stuff like that. 500 plants will get their attention.
> I wish you luck but I'm just saying your the first seed breeder I've seen so openly show all these pics of the setup plus talk about plant numbers and what not


This is basically why I don't post my grow. That and I don't hit my warehouse with my phone, let alone a camera. I'm sure his balls are just bigger than mine or yours, nothing wrong with having smaller balls than someone else.

There's plenty of growers and breeders posting pictures of numerous 50 plant tables and numbers but they're mostly legal.

Probably wouldn't be hard for them to find myself, heisen or any other bigger illegal guys if they wanted to. I don't think they're wasting those resources without a tip.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 6, 2018)

quiescent said:


> This is basically why I don't post my grow. That and I don't hit my warehouse with my phone, let alone a camera. I'm sure his balls are just bigger than mine or yours, nothing wrong with having smaller balls than someone else.
> 
> There's plenty of growers and breeders posting pictures of numerous 50 plant tables and numbers but they're mostly legal.
> 
> Probably wouldn't be hard for them to find myself, heisen or any other bigger illegal guys if they wanted to. I don't think they're wasting those resources without a tip.


shits legal in like 23 states,There not trolling forums like they use to be,The not kicking in greenpoints or any other US send vendors doors confiscating shit for selling seeds out state,Trust me my ass is covered,Like Jesse pinkman said dont Shit where you Eat,This seed run is my last anyway where im at,Ill have enough seeds to setup to go out for a while.I already got another building in a legal state just a matter of time before i get there and set up.This is just the beginning


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 6, 2018)

Just gonna pull up a chair


----------



## Gravekat303 (Nov 6, 2018)

incogneato420 said:


> Just gonna pull up a chair


I recognize that name . ready for the bombs dude?


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 6, 2018)

Gravekat303 said:


> I recognize that name . ready for the bombs dude?


Yea i didnt die everywhere, got the popcorn at the ready


----------



## quiescent (Nov 6, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> shits legal in like 23 states,There not trolling forums like they use to be,The not kicking in greenpoints or any other US send vendors doors confiscating shit for selling seeds out state,Trust me my ass is covered,Like Jesse pinkman said dont Shit where you Eat,This seed run is my last anyway where im at,Ill have enough seeds to setup to go out for a while.I already got another building in a legal state just a matter of time before i get there and set up.This is just the beginning


Exactly, if they're not going after these guys they're not gonna go after us medium sized growers. Basically for the feds to fuck with any 420 stuff is gonna take a tip or 10 on the same source. Still too many mail order boof pack guys in California and Colorado operating in the open to worry about seedbanks and the like tbh.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 6, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Exactly, if they're not going after these guys they're not gonna go after us medium sized growers. Basically for the feds to fuck with any 420 stuff is gonna take a tip or 10 on the same source. Still too many mail order boof pack guys in California and Colorado operating in the open to worry about seedbanks and the like tbh.


My buddy works at a post office in CO and was telling me the mail room always smells like dank.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 6, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Exactly, if they're not going after these guys they're not gonna go after us medium sized growers. Basically for the feds to fuck with any 420 stuff is gonna take a tip or 10 on the same source. Still too many mail order boof pack guys in California and Colorado operating in the open to worry about seedbanks and the like tbh.


I pretty much agree with this. I am super small time, if I had a warehouse I defo wouldn’t roll in with any networked devices, I run a rairly tight security game in some ways but hide in plain sight in other ways. I feel like growing is safer than buying sacks where I live, and I could never ever go back. I am moving to a more friendly place soon, spring or bust.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Exactly, if they're not going after these guys they're not gonna go after us medium sized growers. Basically for the feds to fuck with any 420 stuff is gonna take a tip or 10 on the same source. Still too many mail order boof pack guys in California and Colorado operating in the open to worry about seedbanks and the like tbh.


Visibility could be a factor. 
Johnny law likes to make examples out of the most brazen. 

Gotta admit it would get your attention if Heisen got popped.


----------



## Toaster79 (Nov 6, 2018)

Gravekat303 said:


> I recognize that name . ready for the bombs dude?


Nagasaki style


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Visibility could be a factor.
> Johnny law likes to make examples out of the most brazen.
> 
> Gotta admit it would get your attention if Heisen got popped.


if the feds slapped Gu on the wrist,after catching red handed for shipping contraband thru the usps, I doubt they are lookin at Heisen. Nobody ever answered if they changed the law that you can ship CO seeds out of CO. Used to be the seed to sale thing there, did they change that? Pretty visible, yet nothing happened, pretty ironic. Same thing with SHN, you'd think the big seed banks would be on the radar, not the simple non cash cropper growers


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Visibility could be a factor.
> Johnny law likes to make examples out of the most brazen.
> 
> Gotta admit it would get your attention if Heisen got popped.


The people getting popped around here are dumb as fuck. Trimming 20lb in a hotel room, Mexican nationals trying to grow 100 acres on National Forest land two miles away from a vacation community, filthy homes with a grow op ans young children living there, a giant hydro grow in a tiny mountain town where literally everybody knew about it for years, including the county sheriff, but the State police got a tip from an uptight rich person who was new in town and blew it for everyone. You have to try to get busted, these days, or be extremely unlucky.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Visibility could be a factor.
> Johnny law likes to make examples out of the most brazen.
> 
> Gotta admit it would get your attention if Heisen got popped.


There was a guy back in the overgrow days that would post his 100 plant outdoor container grow in his suburban backyard of ATL I think it was. Pulled it off for years. If you've not been snitched on and your general neighborhood can't tell what's up there's no worries. 

If heisen got popped I'd feel bad but it wouldn't change my course of action. Imageshack deleted all my pictures I uploaded of my 4k garage op years ago. I don't have a picture of a plant on any forum right now, cached or otherwise. I haven't posted a picture since I resurfaced after like 5 years off the canna-based web, I'm clean as a whistle.

Trust me when I say that there's no real way I go down. Diesel backups that auto kick on a skeleton amount of lights and full power fans and ozone in my exhaust in case of power failure was my last add years ago for peace of mind.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 6, 2018)

quiescent said:


> There was a guy back in the overgrow days that would post his 100 plant outdoor container grow in his suburban backyard of ATL I think it was. Pulled it off for years. If you've not been snitched on and your general neighborhood can't tell what's up there's no worries.
> 
> If heisen got popped I'd feel bad but it wouldn't change my course of action. Imageshack deleted all my pictures I uploaded of my 4k garage op years ago. I don't have a picture of a plant on any forum right now, cached or otherwise. I havent


Commercial buildings bought and paid for are the way to go in other peoples names or LLC,no worries on the electric bill and no one pays attention to a welding shop that does corporate out sourced work.Especially with a weird name like Evans Industries or ACME INC or whatever.Its not hard at all to lay low if you got the money to back it up.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 6, 2018)

quiescent said:


> There was a guy back in the overgrow days that would post his 100 plant outdoor container grow in his suburban backyard of ATL I think it was. Pulled it off for years. If you've not been snitched on and your general neighborhood can't tell what's up there's no worries.
> 
> If heisen got popped I'd feel bad but it wouldn't change my course of action. Imageshack deleted all my pictures I uploaded of my 4k garage op years ago. I don't have a picture of a plant on any forum right now, cached or otherwise. I havent


I have a bunch of pics out there, but I flower about a square meter of plants at a time, nobody goves a fuck about that. My whole op never consumes more than about watts at a given moment, which is like one space heater or a little AC unit. I would love to have a few hundred square feet to work with.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 6, 2018)

My state is fixin to pass MMJ, home grow, six plants flowering, caregiver can have 18. Can't fucking wait! Thanks to the Oregon folks who helped this state with the movement for the Amendment instead of a proposition.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 6, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Commercial buildings bought and paid for are the way to go in other peoples names or LLC,no worries on the electric bill and no one pays attention to a welding shop that does corporate out sourced work.Especially with a weird name like Evans Industries or ACME INC or whatever.Its not hard at all to lay low if you got the money to back it up.


Yeah, I have a llc renting my spot that I pay rent x1.5 to make sure when osha shows up my tiny warehouse is "vacant".


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 6, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Yeah, I have a llc renting my spot that I pay rent x1.5 to make sure when osha shows up my tiny warehouse is "vacant".


Yeah man thats the way to do it,Im out of here in a few months,Selling my boat is the only thing holding me back right now.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 6, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> My buddy works at a post office in CO and was telling me the mail room always smells like dank.


Shit man, I live in the heart of prohibition land and my buddy says the mail room smells most days too lol.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 6, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> My state is fixin to pass MMJ, home grow, six plants flowering, caregiver can have 18. Can't fucking wait! Thanks to the Oregon folks who helped this state with the movement for the Amendment instead of a proposition.


Im headed to Michigan,Wife is from there and its a cool place.Ill have a distributor on the west coast and here in the south for seeds so all seed orders will be 2 day no matter what.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 6, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Im headed to Michigan,Wife is from there and its a cool place.Ill have a distributor on the west coast and here in the south for seeds so all seed orders will be 2 day no matter what.


Just chug that boat up the Mississippi man. What's wrong with another asshole on a huge boat in the squash lake?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Just chug that boat up the Mississippi man. What's wrong with another asshole on a huge boat in the squash lake?


I heard he had a little dingy.


----------



## SirSquashalot (Nov 6, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> shits legal in like 23 states,There not trolling forums like they use to be,The not kicking in greenpoints or any other US send vendors doors confiscating shit for selling seeds out state,Trust me my ass is covered,Like Jesse pinkman said dont Shit where you Eat,This seed run is my last anyway where im at,Ill have enough seeds to setup to go out for a while.I already got another building in a legal state just a matter of time before i get there and set up.This is just the beginning


Speaking of Pinkman, I'm watching that show and little bastard as we speak


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 6, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Just chug that boat up the Mississippi man. What's wrong with another asshole on a huge boat in the squash lake?


lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 6, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> When I was making a few s1's. I sprayed once a day for a week before flip. Twice a day thru transition. Balls by the end of stretch.


That's how I do it. Only I stick with once a day. Start before flip and spray daily through stretch. 

Doing it that way doesn't damage the plant as much. 

If it is a stubborn plant I may spray twice a day if I don't see nanners.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 6, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I pretty much agree with this. I am super small time, if I had a warehouse I defo wouldn’t roll in with any networked devices, I run a rairly tight security game in some ways but hide in plain sight in other ways. I feel like growing is safer than buying sacks where I live, and I could never ever go back. I am moving to a more friendly place soon, spring or bust.


I've never known a legal grow. Been playing hide and seek with popo for 20+ years.

Im a small time grower that makes medicine for myself and family. 

Back when I was guerilla growing I kept it secret. Now that I'm indoors it's still secret but I'm more open about my use and stance. I figure if they come after a disabled vet growing some medicine I would fight them in court.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 6, 2018)

The bottom of a trim pan of wedding cake.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> If you get caught with hundreds of plants, you're probably going to prison.


hypothetically. Nobody has gotten caught, lol. Only the seed sellers so far. And nothing happened to them, slap on the wrist, new loopty lou colored envelopes procedures will fix that, lmfao.


----------



## SirSquashalot (Nov 7, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I think he's just watched to much Aussie tv ...
> The tatts on heisen look way worse than what's on Bondi ink lol


Oh okay, so it must be a TV show or something. I was thinking that it was an old employer of his or something like that lol I hope nobody would be dumb enough to post something like that


----------



## waxman420 (Nov 7, 2018)

If you breed a winner are you going to try it out? After all the buzz is a big part of what makes a keeper


----------



## Toaster79 (Nov 7, 2018)

waxman420 said:


> If you breed a winner are you going to try it out? After all the buzz is a big part of what makes a keeper


How would he do that? He doesn't smoke weed.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 7, 2018)

Toaster79 said:


> How would he do that? He doesn't smoke weed.


That's like 75th time I've seen someone comment about him smoking. Who cares if he smokes. That's his prerogative. Theres no law sayin thay if you grow, you have to smoke. I know quite a few people who grow, that dont smoke. What does it matter if he smokes or not. That's jus nitpicking.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 7, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> The bottom of a trim pan of wedding cake.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4228584
> ...


That's just sand outta the play box. Who tryna fool. Lol. j/kin.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 7, 2018)

Folks talk about quality in the med/legal states regularly...and one of the reasons quality has fallen on the retail front is that we've had an influx of profiteers who don't smoke/have a relationship with cannabis beyond the money they can make on cannabis. Early on...all the med shops were patients who used and believed in the benefits of MMJ...then it started to morph where dispos were being bought up...and "chains" were starting to show up...multiple stores in multiple markets....all squeezing out the small, original investors....many owned by folks who don't smoke/care beyond the Bens.

Thankfully...we don't need em and we don't support them. We do need to watch them closely though...cus these are the cats who will try to shut down our home grows cus they just don't get any of it beyond the $$$ they can make. Fortunately...as more profiteers arrive..profits diminish. Only the strong (and those who like working for less and less every year) will survive. 

be safe out there...


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2018)

View attachment 4228469


Stiickygreen said:


> Folks talk about quality in the med/legal states regularly...and one of the reasons quality has fallen on the retail front is that we've had an influx of profiteers who don't smoke/have a relationship with cannabis beyond the money they can make on cannabis. Early on...all the med shops were patients who used and believed in the benefits of MMJ...then it started to morph where dispos were being bought up...and "chains" were starting to show up...multiple stores in multiple markets....all squeezing out the small, original investors....many owned by folks who don't smoke/care beyond the Bens.
> 
> Thankfully...we don't need em and we don't support them. We do need to watch them closely though...cus these are the cats who will try to shut down our home grows cus they just don't get any of it beyond the $$$ they can make. Fortunately...as more profiteers arrive..profits diminish. Only the strong (and those who like working for less and less every year) will survive.
> 
> be safe out there...


Perfect wording... & 100% facts


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 7, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Folks talk about quality in the med/legal states regularly...and one of the reasons quality has fallen on the retail front is that we've had an influx of profiteers who don't smoke/have a relationship with cannabis beyond the money they can make on cannabis. Early on...all the med shops were patients who used and believed in the benefits of MMJ...then it started to morph where dispos were being bought up...and "chains" were starting to show up...multiple stores in multiple markets....all squeezing out the small, original investors....many owned by folks who don't smoke/care beyond the Bens.
> 
> Thankfully...we don't need em and we don't support them. We do need to watch them closely though...cus these are the cats who will try to shut down our home grows cus they just don't get any of it beyond the $$$ they can make. Fortunately...as more profiteers arrive..profits diminish. Only the strong (and those who like working for less and less every year) will survive.
> 
> be safe out there...


This is true in WA. 
Back when medical dispensaries were the only game in town, quality was very good and prices were reasonable. Dispensaries were allowed grow their own as "collectives", and also purchase from home growers, which isn't the case now. 
When they legalized recreational cannabis, dispensary weed became ordinary and overpriced -- and good clones are hard to find, which really pisses me off.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's like 75th time I've seen someone comment about him smoking. Who cares if he smokes. That's his prerogative. Theres no law sayin thay if you grow, you have to smoke. I know quite a few people who grow, that dont smoke. What does it matter if he smokes or not. That's jus nitpicking.


Some of us have to "P N A CUP" for our employers.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Some of us have to "P N A CUP" for our employers.


That's usually an insurance thing. 
Gotta pee when you're hired & if you get injured at work.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 7, 2018)

I am Union and am subject to "randoms" at any time on the job. 
There is always the "darker" side and have to go to a treatment center for addiction. lol


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I am Union and am subject to "randoms" at any time on the job.
> There is always the "darker" side and have to go to a treatment center for addiction. lol


Your not the only one they do make synthetic urine that works and even comes with a warmer for up to 14hrs haha. And let’s not talk about addiction and cannabis in the same sentence


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 7, 2018)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Your not the only one they do make synthetic urine that works and even comes with a warmer for up to 14hrs haha. And let’s not talk about addiction and cannabis in the same sentence


Exactly! lol


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's usually an insurance thing.
> Gotta pee when you're hired & if you get injured at work.


Unless you are in a required to be in random drug testing program. coast guard requires Random not sure about the DOT .


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 7, 2018)

DOT is random, and they've gotten a bit pickier on the health aspect. I know of two that had to do sleep studies, due to weight, etc. to retake the DOT physical. JMHO, I figure insurance will say if you do have sleep apnea and can/might fall asleep at the wheel, no job for you, but I guess it depends upon the severity. As far as urine tests, be advised, even in Podunk, USA, they are going to saliva and hair tests. They've gotten wind of the whizzinators and the synthetic pee wrapped in hand warmers, using others piss, etc. Now any red flag will kick it out, usually, or you have to repeat again on the spot. but I know of some that any red flag whatsoever, no job or negative impact.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 7, 2018)

All the packaging should be here today.im waiting on the lycon holders.
I'll send out all of the auto seeds tomorrow.
Post your pics and reviews here.

Wifi s1s or anything related to the 43 will not be released.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 7, 2018)

I know of three the hair shampoo shit didn't work. so I guess it depends upon the testing place. They didn't take hair off the head, they took it from elsewhere. Only way the shampoos work is they break inside the hair follicle. Saliva tests prolly more for jobs, but they have figured out the pee tests.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 7, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I know of three the hair shampoo shit didn't work. so I guess it depends upon the testing place. They didn't take hair off the head, they took it from elsewhere. Only way the shampoos work is they break inside the hair follicle. Saliva tests prolly more for jobs, but they have figured out the pee tests.


Everyone I know that has done hair treatment if done more then once your good. I was under the impression that if you had long enough hair on your head then That is we’re they take from? Yea I agree that they know of the urine test alternitives I have see a big time spike recently we’re they have someone watch you like parole which I made the comment once didn’t go well.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 7, 2018)

nope, I know somebody bald they took it off his arm, and another guy off his chest. Why I say, they are being a bit quicker on the skepticism than in the ole piss days.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Some of us have to "P N A CUP" for our employers.


I have to piss once a month for my job. I work at a power plant that you have to have nuclear clearance to even be on the property. I know all about testing.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 7, 2018)

in my area, you can thank the meth heads and pill heads for ruining it for everyone, more or less. They can't find help, due to the drug testing, most of the industrial employees in this area come from out of town. Go figure. I never did get it.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have to piss once a month for my job. I work at a power plant that you have to have nuclear clearance to even be on the property. I know all about testing.


I'm a semi retired Boilermaker.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 7, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> nope, I know somebody bald they took it off his arm, and another guy off his chest. Why I say, they are being a bit quicker on the skepticism than in the ole piss days.


Yea when I got hurt on the job they took it from my legs since I didn’t have enough anywhere else when my armpit hair was in fact longer.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 7, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> in my area, you can thank the meth heads and pill heads for ruining it for everyone, more or less. They can't find help, due to the drug testing, most of the industrial employees in this area come from out of town. Go figure. I never did get it.



Its super bad here. It was pain pills. Then went to heroine, now meth. It's so bad here, they stopped arresting people who gets caught with meth. They make them go to this thing called drug court. You have to go and physically check in 5 days a week. And as you progress through it. Over a 2 year time. Theres phases. It goes 5 days a week. Then 3 days a week. Then 2, then 1 day a week. Every time you fail a drug test, you do a 45 day jail shocker. Then back to the program. The only way to get off of it. It to complete it. Any fuck ups take right back to day one. And you have to pay 100 bucks a month to be on the program. And pay 22 bucks for every drug test take. Unless you fail one and it gets sent to the lab. Its 120 bucks. If you dont keep up on the payments. That's also a fuck up. And u go back to day one.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I'm a semi retired Boilermaker.


Then you know all about it. I traveled the states doing electrical work for 11 years. Then had kids and settled down back in my home state. And started doing maintenance work at a nuclear power plant. And I've been there for almost 7 years. They do randoms once a month. But every month after my first year there. I've been randomly selected lol.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 7, 2018)

I live in a "rural" area and we had a Heroin OD death a few weeks ago. A few years ago, we had 5 deaths in 1 week on Fentenyl based Heroin when it was beginning to be added to the Heroin. Now, Meth is a major problem here where I live right at the moment. I had a pot thief earlier in the the year due to Meth. They are stealing everything.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Its super bad here. It was pain pills. Then went to heroine, now meth. It's so bad here, they stopped arresting people who gets caught with meth. They make them go to this thing called drug court. You have to go and physically check in 5 days a week. And as you progress through it. Over a 2 year time. Theres phases. It goes 5 days a week. Then 3 days a week. Then 2, then 1 day a week. Every time you fail a drug test, you do a 45 day jail shocker. Then back to the program. The only way to get off of it. It to complete it. Any fuck ups take right back to day one. And you have to pay 100 bucks a month to be on the program. And pay 22 bucks for every drug test take. Unless you fail one and it gets sent to the lab. Its 120 bucks. If you dont keep up on the payments. That's also a fuck up. And u go back to day one.


man that sounds so much like here. Meth heads been to the pen so many times, it just don't scare em anymore and that drug court is great for people wanting help, it also has become a revolving door just to satisfy court requirement. And many just don't care bout the money, they get a jail bill here, too, daily charge, like 40 bucks or so, but Ive never heard of anyone paying it!!, Just made em skeptical of everyone. That fentanyl ain't helpin anything either. imho


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Then you know all about it. I traveled the states doing electrical work for 11 years. Then had kids and settled down back in my home state. And started doing maintenance work at a nuclear power plant. And I've been there for almost 7 years. They do randoms once a month. But every month after my first year there. I've been randomly selected lol.


I worked on the new "stack" liners and the "SCR"s for "coal" plants in a 3 state area. I carried a bottle everyday. lol


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I live in a "rural" area and we had a Heroin OD death a few weeks ago. A few years ago, we had 5 deaths in 1 week on Fentenyl based Heroin when it was beginning to be added to the Heroin. Now, Meth is a major problem here where I live right at the moment. I had a pot thief earlier in the the year due to Meth. They are stealing everything.



Lol only 5 in 1 week. Let this sink in. We had 72 ods in 24hrs.

Edit: I think it was 72. It's so bad here. We have a Netflix special about it. Well two specials now.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Lol only 5 in 1 week. Let this sink in. We had 72 ods in 24hrs.
> 
> Edit: I think it was 72. It's so bad here. We have a Netflix special about it. Well two specials now.


You are in the heart of the epidemic


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Lol only 5 in 1 week. Let this sink in. We had 72 ods in 24hrs.
> 
> Edit: I think it was 72. It's so bad here. We have a Netflix special about it. Well two specials now.


Deaths? Or OD's. Everyone is carrying Narcan with them. It's bad everywhere. You go to ER and they suspect you are intoxicated, you are hit with Narcan. I live in the country, and 5 deaths was pretty alarming.


----------



## althor (Nov 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I'm a semi retired Boilermaker.


My father was a Boilermaker. Worked for a national company and traveled all over the world doing work, including a lot of nuclear.


----------



## althor (Nov 7, 2018)

Speaking on drug testing... one of the largest casino companies has recently been discussing dropping marijuana from their drug tests. They are having such a hard time finding people who can pass for MJ it has become a real issue.


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 7, 2018)

althor said:


> Speaking on drug testing... one of the largest casino companies has recently been discussing dropping marijuana from their drug tests. They are having such a hard time finding people who can pass for MJ it has become a real issue.


I was out in vegas in late august and pot was everywhere, one of our uber drivers told us there was close to 50 dispensary's in the county. Not supposed to smoke in public, but that wasn't slowing anyone down on the strip and vapes were everywhere inside the casinos.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 7, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> I was out in vegas in late august and pot was everywhere, one of our uber drivers told us there was close to 50 dispensary's in the county. Not supposed to smoke in public, but that wasn't slowing anyone down on the strip and vapes were everywhere inside the casinos.


That's where Subcool is now.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 7, 2018)

Subcool posted a month or so ago on IG, saying he's starting a biz in AZ and had a house he had emptied the in ground pool and was using it to grow his new strain or strains in. He's being vague on where he lives


----------



## SFnone (Nov 7, 2018)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> You are in the heart of the epidemic


it's everywhere... and only spreading. doctors were at one point receiving bonuses for giving out opioids- even for minor things. my sister had very minor surgery last year, something that didn't need pain killers- when she said she didn't want them, the doctor kept pushing and pushing, and eventually became visibly hostile. once people get hooked, they are easy pickins for the harder dealers- I've known several dealers that will give out free samples of heroin to people looking for pills- they know that once people have had a taste, they'll be back, and eventually will sell anything and everything to get a fix. meth in many ways is even worse, it's not as addictive, but it turns people into fuckin serial killers (as well as make you lose your teeth and hair and get weird skin wounds that don't heal)- ... I don't think narcan is an answer- I had a girlfriend that got hooked and died from a heroin od- narcan may have saved her, but honestly she would have just gone right back to it... in a way it's a safety net for addicts, and they know it.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 7, 2018)

We have one doctor within 100 miles of my house. The town his pharmacy is in has on average 5500 people. His doctors office is in his house legit his house. But he also owns the pharmacy. He has prescribed over 1.1 million percs.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 7, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Subcool posted a month or so ago on IG, saying he's starting a biz in AZ and had a house he had emptied the in ground pool and was using it to grow his new strain or strains in. He's being vague on where he lives


He's in Vegas.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Deaths? Or OD's. Everyone is carrying Narcan with them. It's bad everywhere. You go to ER and they suspect you are intoxicated, you are hit with Narcan. I live in the country, and 5 deaths was pretty alarming.


I think it was 72 overdoses with 47 deaths total. Our cops, firemen, and ambulance workers all carry narcan on their person here. Every single ones of our cops added another holster for pepper spray. Except it's a quick jab narcan that's injected like an epipen.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 7, 2018)

SFnone said:


> it's everywhere... and only spreading. doctors were at one point receiving bonuses for giving out opioids- even for minor things. my sister had very minor surgery last year, something that didn't need pain killers- when she said she didn't want them, the doctor kept pushing and pushing, and eventually became visibly hostile. once people get hooked, they are easy pickins for the harder dealers- I've known several dealers that will give out free samples of heroin to people looking for pills- they know that once people have had a taste, they'll be back, and eventually will sell anything and everything to get a fix. meth in many ways is even worse, it's not as addictive, but it turns people into fuckin serial killers (as well as make you lose your teeth and hair and get weird skin wounds that don't heal)- ... I don't think narcan is an answer- I had a girlfriend that got hooked and died from a heroin od- narcan may have saved her, but honestly she would have just gone right back to it... in a way it's a safety net for addicts, and they know it.



no offense but there is a whole lotta stupid in this comment..



whytewidow said:


> I think it was 72 overdoses with 47 deaths total. Our cops, firemen, and ambulance workers all carry narcan on their person here. Every single ones of our cops added another holster for pepper spray. Except it's a quick jab narcan that's injected like an epipen.



They got smelling salt ones around my area.. just crack em and put them under the persons nose


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> He's in Vegas.


His business license is out of AZ tho. And hes growing in the pool at a house in Arizona.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 7, 2018)

SFnone said:


> it's everywhere... and only spreading. doctors were at one point receiving bonuses for giving out opioids- even for minor things. my sister had very minor surgery last year, something that didn't need pain killers- when she said she didn't want them, the doctor kept pushing and pushing, and eventually became visibly hostile. once people get hooked, they are easy pickins for the harder dealers- I've known several dealers that will give out free samples of heroin to people looking for pills- they know that once people have had a taste, they'll be back, and eventually will sell anything and everything to get a fix. meth in many ways is even worse, it's not as addictive, but it turns people into fuckin serial killers (as well as make you lose your teeth and hair and get weird skin wounds that don't heal)- ... I don't think narcan is an answer- I had a girlfriend that got hooked and died from a heroin od- narcan may have saved her, but honestly she would have just gone right back to it... in a way it's a safety net for addicts, and they know it.


You have to go back before 9/11. When the military went afghanistan , the military took over the "poppy" fields. The Taliban were actually burning the fields before. Look up Pat Tillman.By that time, everyone was already hooked on opiates,from Drs prescribing massive amounts in the 90's. They had a "bumper" crop this year I read. It's a "supply and demand" thing. $$$


----------



## SFnone (Nov 7, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> no offense but there is a whole lotta stupid in this comment..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what makes you say that? I've lived this stuff- I like you cherrypie, but in this case I don't think you know what you are talking about.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You have to go back before 9/11. When the military went afghanistan , the military took over the "poppy" fields. The Taliban were actually burning the fields before. Look up Pat Tillman.By that time, everyone was already hooked on opiates,from Drs prescribing massive amounts in the 90's. They had a "bumper" crop this year I read. It's a "supply and demand" thing. $$$


Majority of the Afghan dope goes to other markets.. South America has pretty much cornered the US market. They were able to give a purer product for a cheaper price.. similar thing to when they started producing meth in breaking bad type super labs




SFnone said:


> what makes you say that? I've lived this stuff- I like you cherrypie, but in this case I don't think you know what you are talking about.


bro.. Ive lost many, many ppl to dope.. used to be a junky before I quit cold turkey a few years back.. that crack about the narcan safety net.. idk man. I suppose they could just order more body bags


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 7, 2018)

I would probably keep my place on the down low if I was him. You know, "groupies" lol


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 7, 2018)

SFnone said:


> what makes you say that? I've lived this stuff- I like you cherrypie, but in this case I don't think you know what you are talking about.


bro.. Ive lost many, many ppl to dope.. used to be a junky before I quit cold turkey a few years back.. that crack about the narcan safety net.. idk man. I suppose they could just order more body bags


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 7, 2018)

SFnone said:


> it's everywhere... and only spreading. doctors were at one point receiving bonuses for giving out opioids- even for minor things. my sister had very minor surgery last year, something that didn't need pain killers- when she said she didn't want them, the doctor kept pushing and pushing, and eventually became visibly hostile. once people get hooked, they are easy pickins for the harder dealers- I've known several dealers that will give out free samples of heroin to people looking for pills- they know that once people have had a taste, they'll be back, and eventually will sell anything and everything to get a fix. meth in many ways is even worse, it's not as addictive, but it turns people into fuckin serial killers (as well as make you lose your teeth and hair and get weird skin wounds that don't heal)- ... I don't think narcan is an answer- I had a girlfriend that got hooked and died from a heroin od- narcan may have saved her, but honestly she would have just gone right back to it... in a way it's a safety net for addicts, and they know it.


I know that Kentucky west V an Ohio are the worst and yea you are right about the doctors they had a thing about it on Discovery channel or E one of those folks we’re coming from Florida to get a script and take it home also about the free Ron instead on pills is in fact real first time is free just to try it. The safety net I agree just another way for the government to make money remember we invaded Middle East shut down the hashish and started guarding opium fields then come the pills now Ron just like back with the crack epidemic dollars dollars dollars now look at weed big o war on drugs now let’s put it on Wall Street and TAX it if I am not mistaken like alcohol


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 7, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Majority of the Afghan dope goes to other markets.. South America has pretty much cornered the US market. They were able to give a purer product for a cheaper price.. similar thing to when they started producing meth in breaking bad type super labs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would imagine like anything else they could move it to South America first and use there system to move it north no?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 7, 2018)

I think Portsmouth Ohio was "ground zero" in a documentary about the opiate epidemic around 1996.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> His business license is out of AZ tho. And hes growing in the pool at a house in Arizona.


Growing in a pool lol.must be one big ass dwc tank.hope it never rains there.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You have to go back before 9/11. When the military went afghanistan , the military took over the "poppy" fields. The Taliban were actually burning the fields before. Look up Pat Tillman.By that time, everyone was already hooked on opiates,from Drs prescribing massive amounts in the 90's. They had a "bumper" crop this year I read. It's a "supply and demand" thing. $$$


I agree I seen the documentary and I believe it 100% They seen how the first opioid epidemic went back in the 80s and capitalize on it with pills. And now the Ron you can’t tell me those mass amounts of it isn’t from the Middle East? Look at it like I said before with weed make it illegal until you can cash in why would pills/opioids be any different


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 7, 2018)

no not all of it is coming from south american. I hear many soldiers coming back from affieland can get it back the good pure shit. Still not sure why they would cut already good stuff with fentanyl, but crazier things have happened. I hear a lot more bout pills then heroin, albeit they are bangin em too.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 7, 2018)

They brought it back from Nam in caskets. They always find a way. This goes back to Enron. Deal on a gas pipe line from the Caspian Sea to India through Affieland. I researched 9/11 and found out all this.
You military guys should know this.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 7, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> no not all of it is coming from south american. I hear many soldiers coming back from affieland can get it back the good pure shit. Still not sure why they would cut already good stuff with fentanyl, but crazier things have happened. I hear a lot more bout pills then heroin, albeit they are bangin em too.


I wasn’t saying all of it there’s always going to be other ways.i agree about the fentanyl not sure either but around these parts it’s both they go hand in hand.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> They brought it back from Nam in caskets. They always find a way. This goes back to Enron. Deal on a gas pipe line from the Caspian Sea to India through Affieland. I researched 9/11 and found out all this.
> You military guys should know this.


American Gangster? Lol wasn’t that how they did it in the movie? I’m interested in the Enron will have to do some digging


----------



## SFnone (Nov 7, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> bro.. Ive lost many, many ppl to dope.. used to be a junky before I quit cold turkey a few years back.. that crack about the narcan safety net.. idk man. I suppose they could just order more body bags


I'm mixed on it- I know it can be good- but I also know it's not encouraging people to quit- i'm not trying to be a smart ass- I have had problems myself, and was really in love with the girl I mentioned above- i really didn't want her to die... and I feel almost insulted that you think i'm being insensitive to addicts... i'm not trying to say "fuck the addicts, they should never have started".. narcan can absolutely be a saver, but in my experience it doesn't seem that it would have changed the outcome in the long run- i'm sorry if it seems that i'm being an asshole- i'm sorry for any pain you have gone through- and i'm sorry if I seem like an opinionated jerk- it wasn't my intention to offend anybody or degrade anybody who may be in the middle of it-


----------



## doniawon (Nov 7, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> no not all of it is coming from south american. I hear many soldiers coming back from affieland can get it back the good pure shit. Still not sure why they would cut already good stuff with fentanyl, but crazier things have happened. I hear a lot more bout pills then heroin, albeit they are bangin em too.


Imagine it has to do with stomping the product, fentanyl is something like 50x+ stronger than heroin. 
Greed.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 7, 2018)

Detour.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 7, 2018)

This threads been hijacked n then some


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 7, 2018)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> American Gangster? Lol wasn’t that how they did it in the movie? I’m interested in the Enron will have to do some digging


Enron built a 3 Billion dollar "natural gas" power plant in India. They needed the gas from the Caspian Sea and had to arrange a deal with Pakistan, Afghanistan, need to run a pipeline through those countries. They had a deal with the Taliban and days before 9/11, Talaban said, "screw you" and kept Enrons invested money(stockholders). Yes, dig into it, interesting.There is "bad" shit that follows big deals like this, from child abduction to organ harvesting and slavery.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 7, 2018)

Sorry for the "Highjacking" Heison. 
At least there hasn't been any "Heaison Bashing" for a while. lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Sorry for the "Highjacking" Heison.
> At least there hasn't been any "Heaison Bashing" for a while. lol


Honestly I don't care.i would rather people have a place to come and talk about whatever than a bunch of thread nazis crying about what people are posting about.the plant pics showing off will come soon enough.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 7, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Imagine it has to do with stomping the product, fentanyl is something like 50x+ stronger than heroin.
> Greed.


Almost all of our H here has fent in it. They call it H+ here.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 7, 2018)

H is for Heisen? 

OK guys, since you seem to be "H" experts, I have some questions. 
I've never done it and never will, so please excuse my ignorance... 
(Someone close to me is struggling.) 

How long does it take to become addicted to the point where you get physically ill without it? (dope sick)
I've noticed that smoking does not seem to have the same effect as injection, so does the pace of addiction depend on the method of delivery?

Wow, this is a buzz kill. 
Feel free to PM me. I'm not really as mean as I seem...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> H is for Heisen?
> 
> OK guys, since you seem to be "H" experts, I have some questions.
> I've never done it and never will, so please excuse my ignorance...
> ...


Depends on the drug. If it's pure h it won't take long for the body to become dependant on it. Stronger drugs like opana (oxymorphone) and fent are way stronger and the body can become dependant fairly quick.

The mind is another thing. A small percentage can use and the body become dependant but the mind not be and they can stop.

Drugs work on the same part.of the brain has the reward center. Over time drugs actually rewire the brain.

I was precribed a lot of opiates in the military and by the VA when I got out. I quit cold turkey. It was rough. Feeling like the flu. Cold sweats and muscle aches. Restless legs.

Tell your friend to get help. I wouldn't suggest methadone. An outpatient program that use Suboxone or other buprenorphine medicine has the highest rate of success. I know a number of people that went that route. Suboxone is a partial aginist. You can't od on it. It has a ceiling after so much. After the patient has become adjusted they don't get high. It keeps withdrawal at bay. During that time the patient goes through counseling and other things needed. After a year or so time the patient is then weined off the suboxone.

Some think it's just replacing one drug with another. In a way it is and in a way it isn't. It stabilizes the patient long enough to get conseling and learn how to avoid triggers and deal with life without getting high.

Studies show it to be the most effective and successful way to quit.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 7, 2018)

yea, in my area, the sell the suboxone strips, like any other drug or pill.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 7, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> yea, in my area, the sell the suboxone strips, like any other drug or pill.


Beat getting sick.
Suboxone is a blessing but even that is stronger than H, and very hard to kick .
There are organic options with kratom ibogene. Much easier to week off of .
All bad fucking news. 
Wish they could ban the shit. Big pharma is Satan on Earth.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 7, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Depends on the drug. If it's pure h it won't take long for the body to become dependant on it. Stronger drugs like opana (oxymorphone) and fent are way stronger and the body can become dependant fairly quick.
> 
> The mind is another thing. A small percentage can use and the body become dependant but the mind not be and they can stop.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said except the part where you cant OD on subs. Yes you can 100% I've done it. Sub is worse than pain pills. Its jus a substitute honestly. It helps alot of people. But more people abuse it than pain pills these days around here. They are up to almost 50 bucks a pill.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 7, 2018)

Fuck heroin and fuck doctors that prescribe narcos for minor things. My buddy's dentist prescribed him a month worth of hydrocodine for a fucking root canal, my dentist told me to take an advil. We should give prison time to drug reps and doctors for the epidemic theyve plagued us with...


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 7, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> learn how to...... deal with life without getting high.


No, thanks.


----------



## Gravekat303 (Nov 7, 2018)

Oh we are still here we were told to wait for our pal to come drop truth bombs . hes got all the juice to show y'all the real heisen


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 7, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Beat getting sick.
> Suboxone is a blessing but even that is stronger than H, and very hard to kick .
> There are organic options with kratom ibogene. Much easier to week off of .
> All bad fucking news.
> Wish they could ban the shit. Big pharma is Satan on Earth.


yea, no, they view and use it just like oxy's. its for the buzz, its not for taking the edge off, so to speak. Having said that, the local head shop lady swears by kratom, its my understanding in small doses its a stimulant and in larger doses like an opiate. But she does swear many are using it to get off the H or pills.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 7, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> yea, no, they view and use it just like oxy's. its for the buzz, its not for taking the edge off, so to speak. Having said that, the local head shop lady swears by kratom, its my understanding in small doses its a stimulant and in larger doses like an opiate. But she does swear many are using it to get off the H or pills.


I was clean from opiates for over 2 years before I ever tried kratom. I use it a few times a week for my back pain.. also helps with anxiety. Ive heard of people abusing it, but personally it works better than any anxiety/depression medication imo



Bodyne said:


> no not all of it is coming from south american. I hear many soldiers coming back from affieland can get it back the good pure shit. Still not sure why they would cut already good stuff with fentanyl, but crazier things have happened. I hear a lot more bout pills then heroin, albeit they are bangin em too.


https://heroin.net/types-of-heroin/by-area-of-origin/

"The 2016 National Drug Threat Assessment found that Mexican cartels expanded their market share in the U.S. to nearly 80% in 2014, pushing out South American and Southwest Asian producers.4 In 2015, 93% of the heroin the DEA seized and analyzed came from Mexico.3"


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 7, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I was clean from opiates for over 2 years before I ever tried kratom. I use it a few times a week for my back pain.. also helps with anxiety. Ive heard of people abusing it, but personally it works better than any anxiety/depression medication imo


Did it help with back pain. I fractured two vertebrae last March. I used herb to help with my pain. They prescribed me perc 15s. I didnt get them filled. But now that I'm back working and moving alot. By evening time im pretty sore on my lower back. And I dont like eating tylenol like crazy bc itd bac for your kidneys and Liver. Was gonna try kratom to see if it helped with my back pain. I'll have to deal with this for the rest of my life.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Did it help with back pain. I fractured two vertebrae last March. I used herb to help with my pain. They prescribed me perc 15s. I didnt get them filled. But now that I'm back working and moving alot. By evening time im pretty sore on my lower back. And I dont like eating tylenol like crazy bc itd bac for your kidneys and Liver. Was gonna try kratom to see if it helped with my back pain. I'll have to deal with this for the rest of my life.


Absolutely helps brother


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 7, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Fuck heroin and fuck doctors that prescribe narcos for minor things. My buddy's dentist prescribed him a month worth of hydrocodine for a fucking root canal, my dentist told me to take an advil. We should give prison time to drug reps and doctors for the epidemic theyve plagued us with...


I had my tonsils removed in my 40s (totally sucked for real) and my doctor prescribed a bucket of vicodin. 
Friends told me they were "the good ones" but I have no idea. Something about opiate to NSAID ratio in the pills? 
Good thing I've never really liked pain killers. 
They're great when you're actually in pain, but they make my stool EXTRA chunky so I'll pass...


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 7, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I was clean from opiates for over 2 years before I ever tried kratom. I use it a few times a week for my back pain.. also helps with anxiety. Ive heard of people abusing it, but personally it works better than any anxiety/depression medication imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heroin, in its purest form, is a fine, white powder, but may also have a very slight yellow tint to it. However, pure heroin can be nearly impossible to come by and also astronomically expensive. Drug manufacturers usually “cut” the pure heroin with other substances. What it’s cut with and the process by which it’s diluted will determine the color. Over 90% of the world’s heroin comes from Afghanistan. Yet, ironically, only 4% of the heroin distributed in the United States is from Afghanistan. South America and Mexico are the other big players in the production of heroin, and most of the heroin in the U.S. comes from Mexico. Typically, the heroin you find west of Mississippi is referred to as black tar heroin, mainly because of it’s color. The imperfect way it is processed in Mexico causes it to turn black.

https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/jan/09/how-the-heroin-trade-explains-the-us-uk-failure-in-afghanistan


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 7, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Heroin, in its purest form, is a fine, white powder, but may also have a very slight yellow tint to it. However, pure heroin can be nearly impossible to come by and also astronomically expensive. Drug manufacturers usually “cut” the pure heroin with other substances. What it’s cut with and the process by which it’s diluted will determine the color. Over 90% of the world’s heroin comes from Afghanistan. Yet, ironically, only 4% of the heroin distributed in the United States is from Afghanistan. South America and Mexico are the other big players in the production of heroin, and most of the heroin in the U.S. comes from Mexico. Typically, the heroin you find west of Mississippi is referred to as black tar heroin, mainly because of it’s color. The imperfect way it is processed in Mexico causes it to turn black.


Yuck!
And people shoot it straight into their veins?
OMG! 
(I hate needles, always have & you couldn't pay me to get a tattoo.)


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 7, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Heroin, in its purest form, is a fine, white powder, but may also have a very slight yellow tint to it. However, pure heroin can be nearly impossible to come by and also astronomically expensive. Drug manufacturers usually “cut” the pure heroin with other substances. What it’s cut with and the process by which it’s diluted will determine the color. Over 90% of the world’s heroin comes from Afghanistan. Yet, ironically, only 4% of the heroin distributed in the United States is from Afghanistan. South America and Mexico are the other big players in the production of heroin, and most of the heroin in the U.S. comes from Mexico. Typically, the heroin you find west of Mississippi is referred to as black tar heroin, mainly because of it’s color. The imperfect way it is processed in Mexico causes it to turn black.


Ya.. The past 15-20 years or so the Colombians have been producing tan powder that's as pure as anything else, and much cheaper..

But for real.. FUCK HEROIN!! FUCK OPIATES!! shit has killed/ruined many "strong" people


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 7, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Heroin, in its purest form, is a fine, white powder, but may also have a very slight yellow tint to it. However, pure heroin can be nearly impossible to come by and also astronomically expensive. Drug manufacturers usually “cut” the pure heroin with other substances. What it’s cut with and the process by which it’s diluted will determine the color. Over 90% of the world’s heroin comes from Afghanistan. Yet, ironically, only 4% of the heroin distributed in the United States is from Afghanistan. South America and Mexico are the other big players in the production of heroin, and most of the heroin in the U.S. comes from Mexico. Typically, the heroin you find west of Mississippi is referred to as black tar heroin, mainly because of it’s color. The imperfect way it is processed in Mexico causes it to turn black.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/jan/09/how-the-heroin-trade-explains-the-us-uk-failure-in-afghanistan


Black tar Ron is like a substance similar to resin kinda and wouldn’t say west of Mississippi it was the choice before chyna white hit the seen and no longer had to “shoot” up to get that quality high because you were able to snort chyna white with high purity compared to dog food


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 7, 2018)

I ain’t ever used it but have been around it for awhile


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 7, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Ya.. The past 15-20 years or so the Colombians have been producing tan powder that's as pure as anything else, and much cheaper..
> 
> But for real.. FUCK HEROIN!! FUCK OPIATES!! shit has killed/ruined many "strong" people


I'd agree with that, but like the article mentioned above. how do you think 90% of the worlds heroin in Afghanistan is getting to south america? I'll give ya three guesses and the first two don't count and its not the cartels, lmfao, although that's great propaganda. They might be the ones breaking it down in the super labs and getting it here, but dollars to donuts, someone, hint, hint is helping them get it to south america. Now who is in afghanistan, still fighting an unwinnable war, and can get it to South America by boat or plane? just sayin', but I agree with ya, humans are too succeptable to the feel good. Drinkin on Hydros, goin to the bar. Snortin oxys at the kitchen table, noddin off. Hell of a good time. NOT!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 7, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I'd agree with that, but like the article mentioned above. how do you think 90% of the worlds heroin in Afghanistan is getting to south america? I'll give ya three guesses and the first two don't count and its not the cartels, lmfao, although that's great propaganda. They might be the ones breaking it down in the super labs and getting it here, but dollars to donuts, someone, hint, hint is helping them get it to south america. Now who is in afghanistan, still fighting an unwinnable war, and can get it to South America by boat or plane? just sayin', but I agree with ya, humans are too succeptable to the feel good. Drinkin on Hydros, goin to the bar. Snortin oxys at the kitchen table, noddin off. Hell of a good time. NOT!


The Afghan dope isnt going to SA. They are producing it themselves now. The Afghan stuff goes to the rest of the world

"only 4% of the heroin distributed in the United States is from Afghanistan."


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 7, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I'd agree with that, but like the article mentioned above. how do you think 90% of the worlds heroin in Afghanistan is getting to south america? I'll give ya three guesses and the first two don't count and its not the cartels, lmfao, although that's great propaganda. They might be the ones breaking it down in the super labs and getting it here, but dollars to donuts, someone, hint, hint is helping them get it to south america. Now who is in afghanistan, still fighting an unwinnable war, and can get it to South America by boat or plane? just sayin', but I agree with ya, humans are too succeptable to the feel good. Drinkin on Hydros, goin to the bar. Snortin oxys at the kitchen table, noddin off. Hell of a good time. NOT!


Yea I agree we are not there to help make it a better place hell they don’t even worry about their own country why worry about one that’s across the world? Dollars that’s why as you said export it and have someone move it in and take all the heat smart


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 7, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Ya.. The past 15-20 years or so the Colombians have been producing tan powder that's as pure as anything else, and much cheaper..
> 
> But for real.. FUCK HEROIN!! FUCK OPIATES!! shit has killed/ruined many "strong" people


I blame a lot of this opiate epidemic to cannabis being illegal. Most could have been treated with cannabis instead of opiates. We would bust out a "P" test at work if we had weed in our system, but opiates was fine if you had a prescription. Fucked up system we have in the US.
I think opiate addiction went down 6% in Colorado. We need more %! You got to show them it is a better and safer alternative.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 7, 2018)

90 percent of the worlds heroin supply comes from afghanistan, they get it to south america and then they claim it as their own after its processed. And its gettin there party by the military in my opinion. Just like the other 4% from affieland. Its a money maker for all involved, lol, always been the reason for it. DId you see the news today of the Ronald Reagan naval ship LSD distribution ring? Don't kid yourself on what's goin on.


----------



## Gravekat303 (Nov 7, 2018)

Lol I thought we derailed the thread but all the heroine talk really took it to another planet


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 7, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> 90 percent of the worlds heroin supply comes from afghanistan, they get it to south america and then they claim it as their own after its processed. And its gettin there party by the military in my opinion. Just like the other 4% from affieland. Its a money maker for all involved, lol, always been the reason for it. DId you see the news today of the Ronald Reagan naval ship LSD distribution ring? Don't kid yourself on what's goin on.


"The 2016 National Drug Threat Assessment found that Mexican cartels expanded their market share in the U.S. to nearly 80% in 2014, pushing out South American and Southwest Asian producers.4 In 2015, 93% of the heroin the DEA seized and analyzed came from Mexico.3"

They're not claiming it as their own.. They are producing it and selling it cheap. It costs money to ship the shit over.. Since they're able to sell it so cheap the dealers arent having to step on it so the street product is much more pure.




NoWaistedSpace said:


> I blame a lot of this opiate epidemic to cannabis being illegal. Most could have been treated with cannabis instead of opiates. We would bust out a "P" test at work if we had weed in our system, but opiates was fine if you had a prescription. Fucked up system we have in the US.
> I think opiate addiction went down 6% in Colorado. We need more %! You got to show them it is a better and safer alternative.


That and the doctors were over prescribing. They are cutting that shit out around me.. databases and shit to keep the doctor shopping to a minimum.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 7, 2018)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Black tar Ron is like a substance similar to resin kinda and wouldn’t say west of Mississippi it was the choice before chyna white hit the seen and no longer had to “shoot” up to get that quality high because you were able to snort chyna white with high purity compared to dog food


Chyna white is what's around here. Very seldom can you get black tar. But here the whiter, the cleaner, the purer. Here right now. If you get H+ what they call it. Its Chyna white n fent mixed. Usually.mixed at the rate of 2 to 1 then half that is cut. So one gram of it. You get 25% Chyna white, 25% fent, 50% cut. It's some of the strongest H that's ever been around here. People are dyin like crazy. They dont even announce it on the news anymore when theres an od. It's so common. We literally have homeless h addicts that live behind our courthouse. In cardboard boxes like you see on tv in new York city. Like in movies n shit. I swear to God. Everyone calls it c-board. Or board city.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I blame a lot of this opiate epidemic to cannabis being illegal. Most could have been treated with cannabis instead of opiates. We would bust out a "P" test at work if we had weed in our system, but opiates was fine if you had a prescription. Fucked up system we have in the US.
> I think opiate addiction went down 6% in Colorado. We need more %! You got to show them it is a better and safer alternative.


I 100% agree. our governor owns 30% stock of mylan pharmaceuticals. Which by the way is the largest opiate manufacturer in the east coast. I live about 40 mins from the factory where they actually make the pain pills


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 7, 2018)

Getting stuff together and breaking the old gen.its ugly but it works.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Nov 7, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> shits legal in like 23 states,There not trolling forums like they use to be,The not kicking in greenpoints or any other US send vendors doors confiscating shit for selling seeds out state,Trust me my ass is covered,Like Jesse pinkman said dont Shit where you Eat,This seed run is my last anyway where im at,Ill have enough seeds to setup to go out for a while.I already got another building in a legal state just a matter of time before i get there and set up.This is just the beginning


Good for you man, I hope you put out some kick ass strains!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 7, 2018)

CS vs distilled.this is around 60 ppm but no way to really know besides hardness of the laser and color. just know from fukin up alot of batches what works in the past to reverse stubborn females.



Distilled water

 


CS



 

@Amos Otis


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 7, 2018)

lol... Brisco Co. Hermie Juice. 
Rig is like mine minus the air stone. Nice touch never considered that. It's been years since I busted out my cs rig. May have to add that.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 7, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> yea, in my area, the sell the suboxone strips, like any other drug or pill.


I'm fine with that. Actually I think all drugs should be legal. 

Suboxone is expensive. A lot of patients are over prescribed. For a reason. Using Suboxone, even street bought, is better than other opiates.


whytewidow said:


> I agree with everything you said except the part where you cant OD on subs. Yes you can 100% I've done it. Sub is worse than pain pills. Its jus a substitute honestly. It helps alot of people. But more people abuse it than pain pills these days around here. They are up to almost 50 bucks a pill.


Only the opiate niave can of on it.

I've asked a number of people. Sure Suboxone can be rough to come off of unless following a good taper program.

Sure it can be abused. Still doesn't change that it is the most successful way to quit.

I agree about kratom. Works great. I actually use kratom. It's the reason big pharma wanted it banned.


Amos Otis said:


> No, thanks.
> 
> View attachment 4228965


I agree. I'm a pot head. Though I do take breaks for tolerance and to be sober at times. I think anything used in excess can cause problems. Though pot is not physically addictive in a small percentage of users they can be psychologically addicted. Some just can't cope sober.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 7, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> lol... Brisco Co. Hermie Juice.
> Rig is like mine minus the air stone. Nice touch never considered that. It's been years since I busted out my cs rig. May have to add that.


Heat added also some use boiling distilled but I just use a small space heater after 10 min start adding the heat and you get the ppm way up

Also strain through a coffee filter into the final jars and that's it.i got enough in 2 hrs to reverse every mom I got 2 times over.im just gonna reverse the entire plants and collect the pollen sacks from each one individually and store it all in separate containers.make a big run of wed cake s1s and find a bad ass keeper to back cross to.name her shameless and the cross will he shameless whores lol.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 7, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> yea, no, they view and use it just like oxy's. its for the buzz, its not for taking the edge off, so to speak. Having said that, the local head shop lady swears by kratom, its my understanding in small doses its a stimulant and in larger doses like an opiate. But she does swear many are using it to get off the H or pills.


Not true. Only the first or second use gets you high. After it does nothing but make the user feel normal and not sick. 

The biggest reason for failure to quit opiates is fear of withdrawal.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 7, 2018)

What is the shelf life on CS? I'm getting some silver wire (18g) and I want to fuck around with making a batch or two just so I get a feel for it. Just curious if it last a few months or have you guys have it last longer?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 7, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What is the shelf life on CS? I'm getting some silver wire (18g) and I want to fuck around with making a batch or two just so I get a feel for it. Just curious if it last a few months or have you guys have it last longer?


It doesn't store well. Keeping it from light helps it store longer. 

I use a blacked out bottle and keep it in a dark drawer.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 7, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What is the shelf life on CS? I'm getting some silver wire (18g) and I want to fuck around with making a batch or two just so I get a feel for it. Just curious if it last a few months or have you guys have it last longer?


A couple months maybe not sure.i only make enough for what I need tan toss it till the next batch.
Light will fuck it up.i store them in light leak totes in Mason jars.


----------



## Dustjesus (Nov 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Chyna white is what's around here. Very seldom can you get black tar. But here the whiter, the cleaner, the purer. Here right now. If you get H+ what they call it. Its Chyna white n fent mixed. Usually.mixed at the rate of 2 to 1 then half that is cut. So one gram of it. You get 25% Chyna white, 25% fent, 50% cut. It's some of the strongest H that's ever been around here. People are dyin like crazy. They dont even announce it on the news anymore when theres an od. It's so common. We literally have homeless h addicts that live behind our courthouse. In cardboard boxes like you see on tv in new York city. Like in movies n shit. I swear to God. Everyone calls it c-board. Or board city.


One drop of that shit kill a motherfucker. Dangerous game. Why not just sell the real instead of stepping on it with death?


----------



## Dustjesus (Nov 7, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Not true. Only the first or second use gets you high. After it does nothing but make the user feel normal and not sick.
> 
> The biggest reason for failure to quit opiates is fear of withdrawal.


Withdrawal is not the biggest reason of fear. It's the letting go of the joy in your heart. The loss of loved ones this chemical made you forget.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 7, 2018)

This is a high ass ppm of cs.ill start spraying a week before I flip them to block all ethylene in the plants to get them big purty nut sacks before they even begin to full out flower.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 7, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> View attachment 4229116
> 
> @Amos Otis


Hermie Juice? That's what we used to call sustanon 250 once the big girls began pushing the envelope.



whitebb2727 said:


> Though pot is not physically addictive in a small percentage of users they can be psychologically addicted. Some just can't cope sober.


Why would one _willingly _want to be sober as opposed to comfortably stoned, I think, is the bigger issue. It's like getting a root canal and trying to save money by refusing the pain killers.


----------



## Serverchris (Nov 7, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> Withdrawal is not the biggest reason of fear. It's the letting go of the joy in your heart. The loss of loved ones this chemical made you forget.


No its definitely withdrawal, the joy in your heart goes away when you have ruined your whole life and then you just using to be able to avoid a painful uncomfortable life.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 8, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Not true. Only the first or second use gets you high. After it does nothing but make the user feel normal and not sick.
> 
> The biggest reason for failure to quit opiates is fear of withdrawal.


do some reading

https://americanaddictioncenters.org/kratom/does-it-get-you-high/


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 8, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> do some reading
> 
> https://americanaddictioncenters.org/kratom/does-it-get-you-high/


You have to consider your source when reading. The govt blamed something like 45 deaths on kratom but when you looked closer all but one had either out drugs or physical trauma. You do remember what they used to say about weed right? Or dud you believe that because you read it?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 8, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> Withdrawal is not the biggest reason of fear. It's the letting go of the joy in your heart. The loss of loved ones this chemical made you forget.


Let the junkies lay in the floor and shit themselves, and whine and cry and beg for more and then try to steal what you have to get money to get more. And they all cry bout it, but they don't want to go to rehab or they don't want to try to quit. Nothing worse than a fucking noddin off junkie around.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 8, 2018)

at least the crack heads would work....


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 8, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Let the junkies lay in the floor and shit themselves, and whine and cry and beg for more and then try to steal what you have to get money to get more. And they all cry bout it, but they don't want to go to rehab or they don't want to try to quit. Nothing worse than a fucking noddin off junkie around.


It's easy to say stuff like that when your not affected by it. Just remember addiction has no boundaries. It affects people from all walks of life. From poor to rich, to nobody to somebody. You'll think differently when someone close to you is affected. Someone you truly care about. Watching them slowly die, and fade out of your life. Compassion is what this world is missing these days. It takes a stronger person to be on both sides of the fence than it does to be setting in a chair judging people from across the road.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 8, 2018)

flip side, been there, had friend steal from me for the shit, implicate me in their shit, bald faced lies, I do feel empathy for them, even had a friend go in his bedroom while myself and others present and eat a 30.06 and blow his head off. I have compassion, but you have to help people that want to help themselves, if they just want a buzz, and to live that lifestyle, meth or opiates, and keep living it, even when they get opportunities to get off it. what is a person supposed to think. I guess thoughts and prayers. But I've also seen junkies do some most fucked up things. You really have no idea, its such a problem, I prolly have more friends on the shit, even at an older age, than not, and Im still the old pot head, lol. We'll see who lasts longer in this old world. I have compassion, but Im not stupid.
The other thing is Im hearing many KNOW fentanyl is in the H, that's why they want it. They want to push the edge a lil bit more. Mac Miller the rapper that died of od, he was partying with fent and coke, lol. now thats a real smart combo, eh? People think folks are slipping the fent in the H, people are asking for it, like the old redrum days, if it kills people, there are some junkies out there that just makes them want to try it, they can handle it. I guess not.


----------



## jimmy 2 step (Nov 8, 2018)

Some amazing pics, Keep up the great work .


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 8, 2018)

*https://heisenbeans.com/testers*
*
The tester request page is live, come get some!*


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 8, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> *https://heisenbeans.com/testers*
> *
> The tester request page is live, come get some!*


Websites looking good man, cheers!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 8, 2018)

Got the rest of the packaging supplies in today.
I'll be sending out the auto seeds tomorrow to everyone that inquired.thank you for your interest and support.


----------



## jimmy 2 step (Nov 8, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Got the rest of the packaging supplies in today.
> I'll be sending out the auto seeds tomorrow to everyone that inquired.thank you for your interest and support.
> 
> View attachment 4229465


Thank You!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 8, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Got the rest of the packaging supplies in today.
> I'll be sending out the auto seeds tomorrow to everyone that inquired.thank you for your interest and support.
> 
> View attachment 4229465


I just filled out the testers form.
I can test autos in June , would be starting indoors then moved outdoors.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 8, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I just filled out the testers form.
> I can test autos in June , would be starting indoors then moved outdoors.


No problem.we will get them out to u


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 8, 2018)

Depending how well everyone likes the autos I may carry a small line on the website for you outdoor growers up north and in canada.
I'll price them affordable and nothing compared to what the industry is charging for 3 seeds.
There easy to breed because I can do it in the veg room or outdoors in isolated areas.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 8, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Got the rest of the packaging supplies in today.
> I'll be sending out the auto seeds tomorrow to everyone that inquired.thank you for your interest and support.
> 
> View attachment 4229465


I can see your ol lady runs the show. Hair ties on the gear shifter, nail polish in the cup holder. LoL.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I can see your ol lady runs the show. Hair ties on the gear shifter, nail polish in the cup holder. LoL.


Lol yeah that's her truck.i never shit where I eat.i got 2 cells and always different places to pick shit up.trust me bro being in the business I'm in you get to know alot of folks and I don't fuk around.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 8, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I got your junkie.. your mama the only cunt I know.. shoulda swallowed your ass
> View attachment 4229479


how funny would it be if a RIU member ended up with that hundy 6 months from now?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 8, 2018)

what kind of pickles are those? bread and butter?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 8, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> what kind of pickles are those? bread and butter?


I may frame the shit.. I eat the dill n garlic.. bread n butter for the kids n making deviled eggs n shit. I gotta actually get some more jars from the store, I cant eat many more pickles


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 8, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> Withdrawal is not the biggest reason of fear. It's the letting go of the joy in your heart. The loss of loved ones this chemical made you forget.


I beg to differ. I was an alcoholic for years due to trama. I now am going to school to be a counselor and volunteer with addicts.

Sure. The trama and forgetting are a part. Opiates tend to be different than other drugs. They are very physically addictive. It gets to the point the addict doesn't even get high and just takes the substance to feel normal. 

Most everyone I've worked with and talked to list withdrawal to be the main reason for not stopping. 

It's why programs that use Suboxone are so successful. You do several things. First and foremost is to stabilize the patient. At that point you can then work on coping with trama.



Bodyne said:


> do some reading
> 
> https://americanaddictioncenters.org/kratom/does-it-get-you-high/


That's just fear mongering. Kratom has been used for thousands of years without any deaths from it.

If you dig into the cases where they claim kratom to be the cause there are other substances along with kratom.

It's just like pot. It's safe and you won't die from it. Doesn't mean you can't mix other stuff with it and die or do something stupid while high and die.

Kratom is in the coffee tree family. Yes at higher does it is opiate like. It attaches to mainly the mu opiate receptors. It's why it works for withdrawal. It's not going to make you high like herion or other opiates. 

Then the further fact you tell me to do some reading. I have. More importantly I've used kratom for a number of years. It's safe and not quite like an opiate like you claim.



Amos Otis said:


> Hermie Juice? That's what we used to call sustanon 250 once the big girls began pushing the envelope.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would one _willingly _want to be sober as opposed to comfortably stoned, I think, is the bigger issue. It's like getting a root canal and trying to save money by refusing the pain killers.


I find it important to have times of being sober. It's important to me anyways for a balanced outlook on life.

Don't confuse my stance though. I think all drugs should be legal.

Let's take opiates. If people had a safe, reliable, consistent source they would be safer. Things like knowing how strong something you are buying and that it will be the same strength would stop a lot of deaths. Not all but most. 

I would water that a lot wouldn't lose thier job and end up committing crime to pay for thier habit. You take a regulate it and lower the price to where what used to cost $100 is now only a few dollars and addicts can afford it.

Im against the war in drugs all together. I think the money would be better spent providing help to those that need it.

I forget what country it was but they setup herion clinics. Addicts can come get a free dose everyday. It cost about $3,000 per person per year to dose than the $30,000 a year to house them in prison.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 8, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I beg to differ. I was an alcoholic for years due to trama. I now am going to school to be a counselor and volunteer with addicts.
> 
> Sure. The trama and forgetting are a part. Opiates tend to be different than other drugs. They are very physically addictive. It gets to the point the addict doesn't even get high and just takes the substance to feel normal.
> 
> ...


I've been to long term rehab twice in my early 20s. First time I forgot everything I did there. So I had to go back lol. Withdrawal is the biggest reason people dont quit. That and not wanting to. You have to reach the complete bottom before you need help. And everyones bottom is different. Mine was overdrawing my bank account to the sum of 6500 bucks. Plus throwing my then fiancee out of the car on the middle of the interstate about 60 miles from our home. And left her. And losing my house, car, and everything inside it. I have 13 years clean this coming January. The girl I have now, and have two amazing kids with. Is one reason I got clean. Plain n simple. Without her help I would've never done it. You have to want to do it for yourself first though. You cant do it for your kids, or wife, or family. You have to want it yourself. And you cant give up 5 minutes before the miracle happens. And if you take garbage in them garbage will come out. One day at a time. If that'stoo long take it one hour at a time. Or even one minute at a time.. just dont give up. Surround yourself with like minded people. And you 1000000000000% have to change 3 things. People, places , and things. You can have the same friends, hang out at the same places. Or do the same things you did when you got high. Its a completely new life.


Edit: I guess I should state. I smoke. I always will. I dont consider that, a drug per say. Without it ida never got through the months of withdrawal I had. I had several sponsors leave me in my earlier clean time bc i smoked. Until i found an old hippie dude. Who has over 35 years clean. But smokes herb. Hes still my sponsor today. And we are great friends. He was at the hospital when both my kids were born. Hes the big brother I never had.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 8, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> *https://heisenbeans.com/testers*
> *
> The tester request page is live, come get some!*


For the record, working with @Heisenbeans has been a pleasure so far, he has been an absolutely professional gentleman in that regard, and yet relaxingly informal. 

I am all out of adverbs and adjectives for the moment, peace, bitches.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 8, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> For the record, working with @Heisenbeans has been a pleasure so far, he has been an absolutely professional gentleman in that regard, and yet relaxingly informal.
> 
> I am all out of adverbs and adjectives for the moment, peace, bitches.


You're doing his website design arent you??? If so. Looks tits so far. I registered. But I didnt use my real name. Be kinda cool if you would make that optional. I had to enter something to register. So I jus put whyte. For a name. Bc it wouldnt let me submit it, without something in it. Not everyone who registers wants heisen or you to know our real name. I know you can put whatever. But jus be quicker if it was optional. Not trying to tell you how to do it. Bc I'm not a web guy. Just my basic 2 peso opinion. Lol.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You're doing his website design arent you??? If so. Looks tits so far. I registered. But I didnt use my real name. Be kinda cool if you would make that optional. I had to enter something to register. So I jus put whyte. For a name. Bc it wouldnt let me submit it, without something in it. Not everyone who registers wants heisen or you to know our real name. I know you can put whatever. But jus be quicker if it was optional. Not trying to tell you how to do it. Bc I'm not a web guy. Just my basic 2 peso opinion. Lol.


You can use Donald Trump as the name if you want to but its for ordering info,SO whatever name u use is the name ill have to put on the envelope.The security on the website has been the nymber one priority.Me nor anyone else care who you are i can assure you of that.Its for ordering info and is done the same way as you order from any other seed bank.
I CAN PROMISE you the security on this website will be better than any other one because we also have to protect ourselves not just you.
This is the biggest reason i selected Michael because he is a fellow grower and not just some random web guy that will sell off everypones info.We hold your security at the highest standards point blank.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 8, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> You can use Donald Trump as the name if you want to but its for ordering info,SO whatever name u use is the name ill have to put on the envelope.The security on the website has been the nymber one priority.Me nor anyone else care who you are i can assure you of that.Its for ordering info and is done the same way as you order from any other seed bank.
> I CAN PROMISE you the security on this website will be better than any other one because we also have to protect ourselves not just you.
> This is the biggest reason i selected Michael because he is a fellow grower and not just some random web guy that will sell off everypones info.We hold your security at the highest standards point blank.


Our shit is pretty tight, I try not to play around. Nothing is 100% secure, but I follow best practices at the least. More importantly we aren’t willingly leaking data to google, facebook, amazon, apple, or any external agency. All internet traffic to the site is TLS encrypted. The data is stored on a separate compute instance that is only accessible via private IP and exclusively whitelisted to the private IP of the application server...I could go on. Those are just the basics, but yeah, I give a rip. I also intend for any site I build to be GDPR compliant, which is an European Union law that basically says you have a right to see and manage your personal data, and you have the right to be forgotten, which means we must delete your data. I support it personally and professionally. The website is not quite there yet, but if you want us to delete your stuff? Just ask and it shall be done immediately.

Thanks for giving me props, Hesien.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 8, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Our shit is pretty tight, I try not to play around. Nothing is 100% secure, but I follow best practices at the least. More importantly we aren’t willingly leaking data to google, facebook, amazon, apple, or any external agency. All internet traffic to the site is TLS encrypted. The data is stored on a separate compute instance that is only accessible via private IP and exclusively whitelisted to the private IP of the application server...I could go on. Those are just the basics, but yeah, I give a rip. I also intend for any site I build to be GDPR compliant, which is an European Union law that basically says you have a right to see and manage your personal data, and you have the right to be forgotten, which means we must delete your data. I support it personally and professionally. The website site is not there yet, but if you want us to delete your stuff? Just ask and it shall be done immediately.
> 
> Thanks for giving me props, Hesien.


You deserve it brother.. you work hard and have an ethical compass. Might not be a lot of sugar coating with you and Heisen but you guys are both straight shooters in my book. Keep it up!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 8, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> You deserve it brother.. you work hard and have an ethical compass. Might not be a lot of sugar coating with you and Heisen but you guys are both straight shooters in my book. Keep it up!


I have seen you sugar coat things a touch, but I saw you pouring dill and vinegar (& garlic) on shit a few minutes ago.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 8, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have seen you sugar coat things a touch, but I saw you pouring dill and vinegar (& garlic) on shit a few minutes ago.


I _try_ to be nice bro.. you KNOW that ..

Ive got a bad habbit of calling things how I c them..


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 8, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I _try_ to be nice bro.. you KNOW that


I wouldn’t say otherwise, in my experience.

So do I, and I fail often. I try not to, and yet...


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 8, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> You can use Donald Trump as the name if you want to but its for ordering info,SO whatever name u use is the name ill have to put on the envelope.The security on the website has been the nymber one priority.Me nor anyone else care who you are i can assure you of that.Its for ordering info and is done the same way as you order from any other seed bank.
> I CAN PROMISE you the security on this website will be better than any other one because we also have to protect ourselves not just you.
> This is the biggest reason i selected Michael because he is a fellow grower and not just some random web guy that will sell off everypones info.We hold your security at the highest standards point blank.


Yeah I wasn't meaning your shit wasnt secure. Just some people like remain completely anonymous. It's not a big deal. Was jus thinkn ig you setup a forum for grows kinda GPS has. People may only register to be on that part of the site and never order. So making it optional was jus an idea.btw I think you should put a forum for your test grows and strain grows. I'd be down with that.bc sometime riu gets off topic on threads. And people post other strains in different threads. Just be alot easier to find info and grows of your strains if you had your own forum for them on your site. Just another 2 peso idea


----------



## Sebud (Nov 8, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> *https://heisenbeans.com/testers*
> *
> The tester request page is live, come get some!*


I'm getting some of the Autos and haven't really ran a journal yet so maybe by the next drop I'll try and get tester status. Good job on the sight and thank you @Michael Huntherz


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 8, 2018)

Sebud said:


> I'm getting some of the Autos and haven't really ran a hernal


A who?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You're doing his website design arent you??? If so. Looks tits so far. I registered. But I didnt use my real name. Be kinda cool if you would make that optional. I had to enter something to register. So I jus put whyte. For a name. Bc it wouldnt let me submit it, without something in it. Not everyone who registers wants heisen or you to know our real name. I know you can put whatever. But jus be quicker if it was optional. Not trying to tell you how to do it. Bc I'm not a web guy. Just my basic 2 peso opinion. Lol.


Sorry, had you on ignore, no hate, I put Heisen on ignore for weeks too, lol.
Use initials and bullshit like Jr. Esq. Dr. whatever, for the name portion, it is pretty permissive with allowing weird characters but has a minimum length.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 8, 2018)

Sebud said:


> I'm getting some of the Autos and haven't really ran a journal yet so maybe by the next drop I'll try and get tester status. Good job on the sight and thank you @Michael Huntherz


Lol thanks dude!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I wasn't meaning your shit wasnt secure. Just some people like remain completely anonymous. It's not a big deal. Was jus thinkn ig you setup a forum for grows kinda GPS has. People may only register to be on that part of the site and never order. So making it optional was jus an idea.btw I think you should put a forum for your test grows and strain grows. I'd be down with that.bc sometime riu gets off topic on threads. And people post other strains in different threads. Just be alot easier to find info and grows of your strains if you had your own forum for them on your site. Just another 2 peso idea


That's all.on the web guy and how much it's gonna cost me lol.im sure we can in the future when the big drop testers go out and start getting some money back to put into this.


----------



## Sebud (Nov 8, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> A who?


Dame spell check


----------



## Sebud (Nov 8, 2018)

Sebud said:


> Dame spell check


Did it again


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 8, 2018)

Sebud said:


> Did it again


You drinking too? Slow down, son.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 8, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Sorry, had you on ignore, no hate, I put Heisen on ignore for weeks too, lol.
> Use initials and bullshit like Jr. Esq. Dr. whatever, for the name portion, it is pretty permissive with allowing weird characters but has a minimum length.


I think I've had almost everyone from GPS on ignore at one point or another lol. It's all good.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I wasn't meaning your shit wasnt secure. Just some people like remain completely anonymous. It's not a big deal. Was jus thinkn ig you setup a forum for grows kinda GPS has. People may only register to be on that part of the site and never order. So making it optional was jus an idea.btw I think you should put a forum for your test grows and strain grows. I'd be down with that.bc sometime riu gets off topic on threads. And people post other strains in different threads. Just be alot easier to find info and grows of your strains if you had your own forum for them on your site. Just another 2 peso idea


The reason we need an email is so we can correspond with people and verify they aren’t bots. Bots are pervasive and nasty. I will consider how to anonymize grow journals, I have spent years thinking on that idea (how to sanely manage anonymous user content) already and have some theoretical approaches to consider that I have never personally implemented but have sort of been done in places like 4chan.org and similar.

I could omit the name, but you could use whytewidow for that and save us the trouble of looking at your journals.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 8, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> The reason we need an email is so we can correspond with people and verify they aren’t bots. Bots are pervasive and nasty. I will consider how to anonymize grow journals, I have spent years thinking on that idea (how to sanely manage anonymous user content) already and have some theoretical approaches to consider that I have never personally implemented but have sort of been done in places like 4chan.org and similar.
> 
> I could omit the name, but you could use whytewidow for that and save us the trouble of looking at your journals.


Yeah I didnt mean the email. Just the name part when you register. I had to enter something in the name slot. Instead of just leaving it blank. But I understand you need something for mailing and contact purposes. It's not really that big of deal. I just thought of it when I registered. When I hit submit or whatever it wouldnt let it go through. So I had to enter something. You know what I mean. Like when you fill info for auto loan online or whatever. Fields with an * have to completed. Ones without are optional. Its definitely not a deal breaker or anything. Just simple stoner thought.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I didnt mean the email. Just the name part when you register. I had to enter something in the name slot. Instead of just leaving it blank. But I understand you need something for mailing and contact purposes. It's not really that big of deal. I just thought of it when I registered. When I hit submit or whatever it wouldnt let it go through. So I had to enter something. You know what I mean. Like when you fill info for auto loan online or whatever. Fields with an * have to completed. Ones without are optional. Its definitely not a deal breaker or anything. Just simple stoner thought.


Sometimes I leave the name field out, or make it optional, I could easily do either thing. Will ask the boss.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Nov 8, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Sometimes I leave the name field out, or make it optional, I could easily do either thing. Will ask the boss.


How about label it as address name and add a screen name? People will be more compliant if they know the purpose.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 8, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> How about label it as address name and add a screen name? People will be more compliant if they know the purpose.


You would think so, right? But again we hit the problem with having names on shipping packages, weird screennames on parcels sets off alarm bells for carriers.

There are a lot of moving parts to consider, but “screen name” is probably a good idea.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 8, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> You would think so, right? But again we hit the problem with having names on shipping packages, weird screennames on parcels sets off alarm bells for carriers.
> 
> There are a lot of moving parts to consider, but “screen name” is probably a good idea.


Yeah this and i agree.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 8, 2018)

Having a screen identity separate from shipping addresses is smart, will make it so tomorrow morning.
In fact, we will have the capability for storing any number of shipping addresses per user, tomorrow. That way each order can go to your chosen shipping address.

I will change “name” to “screen name” and make a separate section in the user profile for shipping addresses.

And users will be able change their screennames, once I get the other shit put together. If you want to change it right now a manual request will do it.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 8, 2018)

"journal link required". eh, I don't have a journal yet.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 8, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> "journal link required". eh, I don't have a journal yet.


DM sent


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I've been to long term rehab twice in my early 20s. First time I forgot everything I did there. So I had to go back lol. Withdrawal is the biggest reason people dont quit. That and not wanting to. You have to reach the complete bottom before you need help. And everyones bottom is different. Mine was overdrawing my bank account to the sum of 6500 bucks. Plus throwing my then fiancee out of the car on the middle of the interstate about 60 miles from our home. And left her. And losing my house, car, and everything inside it. I have 13 years clean this coming January. The girl I have now, and have two amazing kids with. Is one reason I got clean. Plain n simple. Without her help I would've never done it. You have to want to do it for yourself first though. You cant do it for your kids, or wife, or family. You have to want it yourself. And you cant give up 5 minutes before the miracle happens. And if you take garbage in them garbage will come out. One day at a time. If that'stoo long take it one hour at a time. Or even one minute at a time.. just dont give up. Surround yourself with like minded people. And you 1000000000000% have to change 3 things. People, places , and things. You can have the same friends, hang out at the same places. Or do the same things you did when you got high. Its a completely new life.
> 
> 
> Edit: I guess I should state. I smoke. I always will. I dont consider that, a drug per say. Without it ida never got through the months of withdrawal I had. I had several sponsors leave me in my earlier clean time bc i smoked. Until i found an old hippie dude. Who has over 35 years clean. But smokes herb. Hes still my sponsor today. And we are great friends. He was at the hospital when both my kids were born. Hes the big brother I never had.


Congrats.

You are correct. You have to want it.

Cannbais I don't consider a drug either. I guess it is a drug but not a harmful one. Cannabis has been used to help a lot of people come off hard drugs.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 8, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> "journal link required". eh, I don't have a journal yet.


You aren't alone. 
A lot of growers don't do journals.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 8, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Having a screen identity separate from shipping addresses is smart, will make it so tomorrow morning.
> In fact, we will have the capability for storing any number of shipping addresses per user, tomorrow. That way each order can go to your chosen shipping address.
> 
> I will change “name” to “screen name” and make a separate section in the user profile for shipping addresses.
> ...


Mine is just whyte. If you could change it to Whytewidow thatd be swell. Lol if it's super quick n easy. If not I can do it later on. When everything is up n running. No biggie either way


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Mine is just whyte. If you could change it to Whytewidow thatd be swell. Lol if it's super quick n easy. If not I can do it later on. When everything is up n running. No biggie either way


Easy peasy, dude. Sometime in the morning.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 8, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> DM sent


I post a bunch, but I don’t have a grow journal.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 8, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I post a bunch, but I don’t have a grow journal.


Your good man.a link to your pics and name is all thats necessary.someone showing off pics burned up plants with nanners popping all out cause there zippers broke ain't gonna cut it lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 8, 2018)

As long as testers were actually coming online and posting developing pics of the plants in various stages of growth I'd be happy, I'm guessing same with Heisen though I can't just assume that.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 8, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I post a bunch, but I don’t have a grow journal.


I can help you find a url to an image file of many of your glorious grows, if you want. Will send you a DM


----------



## Getgrowingson (Nov 8, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Let the junkies lay in the floor and shit themselves, and whine and cry and beg for more and then try to steal what you have to get money to get more. And they all cry bout it, but they don't want to go to rehab or they don't want to try to quit. Nothing worse than a fucking noddin off junkie around.


You have issues man. Wait until someone close to you is doing what you just said and tell me it’s funny.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 8, 2018)

Shameless-Whore said:


> Hi


lmaooo. Hotwire you are effin' crazy yo.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 8, 2018)

First round of testers going out tomorrow to give you guys that wanted them something to get going and make some post about.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 8, 2018)

Pretty slick packaging.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 8, 2018)

Maybe an outline for the face would look a bit better in those stickers. High as fuck right now but that looks like a south park face. Like cartman with a fake beard lol.

Just an observation from someone that's barely able to use a tablet.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 8, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Maybe an outline for the face would look a bit better in those stickers. High as fuck right now but that looks like a south park face. Like cartman with a fake beard lol.


Yeah man I'll come up with something.i had an outline but the printer won't align right.i only ordered 100 of em till I get some printed up right.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 8, 2018)

Way to make shit happen- jeez....


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 8, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Maybe an outline for the face would look a bit better in those stickers. High as fuck right now but that looks like a south park face. Like cartman with a fake beard lol.
> 
> Just an observation from someone that's barely able to use a tablet.


HA! i never saw it that way till just now


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 8, 2018)

See what I had but it won't align right


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 8, 2018)

Is this better


----------



## quiescent (Nov 8, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> See what I had but it won't align right
> 
> View attachment 4229893


Technology is awesome when it cooperates.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 8, 2018)

No.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 8, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Is this betterView attachment 4229895


I meant the actual human head, not the outline on the circle. Should've communicated that more clearly.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 8, 2018)

Still looks like Bryan Cranston though


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 8, 2018)

Well what's inside is important lol.ill work this shit out later.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 8, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Still looks like Bryan Cranston though


Yeah, you can see both. Once you connect it's Heisenberg it's gravy.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 8, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Well what's inside is important lol.ill work this shit out later.


For sure man, just an observation. Not a critique or anything.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Still looks like Bryan Cranston though


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 8, 2018)

quiescent said:


> High as fuck right now but that looks like a south park face. Like cartman with a fake beard lol.


Yep, true this. Heisen Gerblanski. lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 8, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Yep, true this. Heisen Gerblanski. lol
> View attachment 4229911


Holy shit, I'm glad I wasn't drinking any water. That was gold @Spondylo Grow 

Little spoiler but old ned meets manbearpig on the new episode, lol.


----------



## jimmy 2 step (Nov 9, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Is this betterView attachment 4229895


Nice professional packaging, looks great .


----------



## waxman420 (Nov 9, 2018)

doniawon said:


> This threads been hijacked n then some


No doubt .. my bad ?? I totally forget about the hassle you yanks get over a lil mj. 
I've never met a non user grower ever. 
I guess if my job was on the line it would be easier to pass on the grass. 

My question wasn't to jab at Heisenberg . I was expecting him to say something like . 
Fuck no you think I'm smoking this 33% award winning shit for the 1st toke in 20 years . 
Or yes I think I would have to try a couple pulls of my own creation . 

I totally forget that 7-11 and mcD employees are subject to drug tests in some states. I'm sure there are a LOT of silicon in those samples . Hehe from the wizinator


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

Everyone that inquired about the auto seeds have all just been mailed out and you should all have them by no later than monday.not sure about the one in canada.To anyone that still wants them I'm sending them out as free testers free shipping till there all gone.
Email [email protected] and put autos in the subject line.


----------



## jimmy 2 step (Nov 9, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Everyone that inquired about the auto seeds have all just been mailed out and you should all have them by no later than monday.not sure about the one in canada.To anyone that still wants them I'm sending them out as free testers free shipping till there all gone.
> Email [email protected] and put autos in the subject line.


Thank you very much !!


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 9, 2018)

email works fine


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 9, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> First round of testers going out tomorrow to give you guys that wanted them something to get going and make some post about.
> 
> View attachment 4229889


Looks good


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Lub, you're my "idol". lol
> 
> Won't deliver email.


I just got.one


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 9, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Easy peasy, dude. Sometime in the morning.


What did I miss? You got testers?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 9, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> First round of testers going out tomorrow to give you guys that wanted them something to get going and make some post about.
> 
> View attachment 4229889


Don't forget to pad them. The machines at the post office like to crush seeds.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Don't forget to pad them. The machines at the post office like to crush seeds.


They went out as package not envelopes.there good to go.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 9, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> They went out as package not envelopes.there good to go.


Are you Micheal hunters? I missed something and now confused.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> What did I miss? You got testers?


He was talking about changing the dudes name in the website


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Fuck heroin and fuck doctors that prescribe narcos for minor things. My buddy's dentist prescribed him a month worth of hydrocodine for a fucking root canal, my dentist told me to take an advil. We should give prison time to drug reps and doctors for the epidemic theyve plagued us with...


 You hit the nail on the head my man.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 9, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> He was talking about changing the dudes name in the website


Lol. I took a break from the site and missed a bunch of stuff.


----------



## naiveCon (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Hotwired (Nov 9, 2018)

I broke my piggy bank open. I am now ready for seeds


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> View attachment 4230366


Looks like sideburns lol.a breaking bad samuel Jackson


----------



## Paddletail (Nov 9, 2018)

Lol...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 9, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> View attachment 4230366


Draw a "seed" with sunglasses.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Draw a "seed" with sunglasses.


Couple seeds would look cool lol


----------



## Sebud (Nov 9, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Is this betterView attachment 4229895





naiveCon said:


> View attachment 4230366


That's way better


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 9, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Looks like sideburns lol.a breaking bad samuel Jackson


Who put these mother fuxking seeds in this mother fucking pack. Lmfao


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 9, 2018)

And he we go AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Nov 9, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> ANYONE who wants the autos I'll send them all out till they are gone.ill send 10 seeds of each till I dont have anymore left.
> All I ask is post up some pics once you get them going.
> The first official drop will be in about 70 days and s1s will be for sale.free testers of all the crosses will be given out with the s1s as well as testers given out to growers who signed up.
> 
> ...


Email sent


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Wow dude..
> Some of these crosses are the same ones logic used in his scams...
> Heisenberg.....
> You end up with his crosses, then his moderator?
> ...



Im no longer a moderater on the thc farmer,I have cut all ties with Logic and THC Farmer,I feel this was necessary in light of the things i have been seeing and hearing.Im not gonna go on a shit talking thc farmer bashing spree like many other have.Im sure the rumors and shit talk,holds some weight but Ive never sold seeds to Logic,or been affiliated with his seed store in no way shape or for whatsoever,Even my haters here will attest to that and the people i worked with over there @DemonTrich.My only ties to Thc Farmer have been helping other growers,and moderating the forum and the POTM contest.
No good deed goes unpunished and i wanted to clear the air and make this public so everyone can hear it from ME first.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Nov 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> And he we go AGAIN!!!!


Hey slim shady, its ppl like me that keep these threads honest! Just cause you beleive everything you read on the net, doesn't mean we al do..
Now im sure you think you know everything, but i can assure you, you don't..


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Nov 9, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Im no longer a moderater on the thc farmer,I have cut all ties with Logic and THC Farmer,I feel this was necessary in light of the things i have been seeing and hearing.Im not gonna go on a shit talking thc farmer bashing spree like many other have.Im sure the rumors and shit talk,holds some weight but Ive never sold seeds to Logic,or been affiliated with his seed store in no way shape or for whatsoever,Even my haters here will attest to that and the people i worked with over there @DemonTrich.My only ties to Thc Farmer have been helping other growers,and moderating the forum and the POTM contest.
> No good deed goes unpunished and i wanted to clear the air and make this public so everyone can hear it from ME first.


You know who I am right?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> You know who I am right?


No..


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Nov 9, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> No


Lol ya u do.. U just dont know me by this name... I was a mod before you was..
And i know exactly how demon feels about you, cause he told me, as he sent me this link for your thread just 30 mins ago..
Im willing to hold my opinions as long as you come thru on this thread the way you say you will.. 
But any shady shit, any!! 
And the smell of thcfarmer will never outrun you...
We just want truth and honesty bro with vendors..
Nothing makes me salty(er) than a scamming ass vendor..


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Lol ya u do.. U just dont know me by this name... I was a mod before you was..
> And i know exactly how demon feels about you, cause he told me, as he sent me this link for your thread just 30 mins ago..
> Im willing to hold my opinions as long as you come thru on this thread the way you say you will..
> But any shady shit, any!!
> ...


I have always likes demon.i even had his back when logic was asking me about the whole buducate shit.i can post screen shots man.even in the staff lounge when logic brought it up to the rest of us after he got rid of demon.
Trust me i have seen enough to know I dont wanna be part of that shit anymore.
The last message i had with logic was so fucked up i dint even wanna go into details but that's it for me.i sent him my resignation message and asked to removed from the staff and forum.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 9, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> No..


far as Im concerned, you did the right thing by leaving Heisen, same reason Texas Kid left a few yrs ago, or so he said. No details, but if Texas Kid split cause of shenanigans, I'd say you following suit is spot on. I wouldn't be intimidated in the least bit. Kinda looks like one of the two that was on ya the other day, jmo. so far you've did exactly as you said, and I think thats what got their goat, they wanted to be slingers over there at the pharmer, and yet here you are, new venture. MIght even be jealousy, but again, just an observation.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Hey slim shady, its ppl like me that keep these threads honest! Just cause you beleive everything you read on the net, doesn't mean we al do..
> Now im sure you think you know everything, but i can assure you, you don't..


I got your slim shady swinging. Why dont you just take your clown ass homie elsewhere . Dont you have some ball sacks to to bounce off your chin somewhere, like some circus trick or something. I here tea bagging is nice. You should try that.

I bet you're the sword swallowing specialist.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 9, 2018)

Dude, they just cant stand you went elsewhere and are doing what you want to do, plus Im bettin they a lil spooked of your knowledge of the cesspool over at the other spot. You gotta love the internet threats though, in this day and age, I must say, lol. They are gonna keep an eye on you, tell em to keep an eye on your brown eye.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 9, 2018)

I find it hilariously hilarious that logic has any room to talk about anything. I'd bet it's also safe to say hes the kinda person who rapes his wife when she says no. And Idgaf who tells him that. Screenshot it for all i care. Why even post about his lyin thieving piece of shit waste of a human being. His mom should've swallowed him. And I bet he was conceived through anal sex.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Nov 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I got your slim shady swinging. Why dont you just take your clown ass homie elsewhere . Dont you have some ball sacks to to bounce off your chin somewhere, like some circus trick or something. I here tea bagging is nice. You should try that.
> 
> I bet you're the sword swallowing specialist.


Cute.. 
I say you shouldn't be a sheep on the net and you sling gay slurs at me..
Wtf are you special?
Where did gay even come into the conversations?
Or is that your go too when your hurt?
If the name slim shady upset you that bad, we gonna have relationship problems moving forward...
Hopefully you can rebuild your tin shell and move forward.. 
My goal is only to represent the members that are curious to the authenticity of said genetics...
If that is not you, then by all means step aside, and i promise to not harm your ego by calling you nicknames...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Nov 9, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> This is the gods honest truth.i never backstabbed anyone and wouldn't throw anyone under the bus that didn't have it coming to em.
> 
> Here is what I said about demon after logic called him a traitor.
> 
> ...


And now you should know who i am!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> And now you should know who i am!


GrowGod? I seen that avatar on the farm a week ago but didnt think much about it.Surprising if thats you cause u always had a way of drawing attention to yourself.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Nov 9, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Dude, they just cant stand you went elsewhere and are doing what you want to do, plus Im bettin they a lil spooked of your knowledge of the cesspool over at the other spot. You gotta love the internet threats though, in this day and age, I must say, lol. They are gonna keep an eye on you, tell em to keep an eye on your brown eye.


I can promise you im not from the farm lil brother.. 
I fear no ones success.. 
Materfact im all about everyone having success and not losing hundreds on bogus genetics.. 
I can be an alli or the devils advocate..
All i care about is truth....


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Nov 9, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> GrowGod? I seen that avatar on the farm a week ago but didnt think much about it.Surprising if thats you cause u always had a way of drawing attention to yourself.


I was just starting to like you again, and you guess growgod...
Im the guy you just posted in your article...


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> I can be an alli or the devils advocate..
> All i care about is truth....


You're Trey Gowdy?


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Cute..
> I say you shouldn't be a sheep on the net and you sling gay slurs at me..
> Wtf are you special?
> Where did gay even come into the conversations?
> ...


I never posted the word gay once. I guess if the shoe fits. Lace er up. And March. I'm not hurt at all. You're basically irrelevant. You're kinda like the basic bitch that Amari King talks about. Go make me sammich.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Nov 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You're Trey Gowdy?


Trey is the shit.. We need 20 more like him..


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I never posted the word gay once. I guess if the shoe fits. Lace er up. And March. I'm not hurt at all. You're basically irrelevant. You're kinda like the basic bitch that Amari King talks about. Go make me sammich.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> I was just starting to like you again, and you guess growgod...
> Im the guy you just posted in your article...


I thought u had your own screen name


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Trey is the shit.. We need 20 more like him..


LMFAO, now that is funny


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Nov 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I never posted the word gay once. I guess if the shoe fits. Lace er up. And March. I'm not hurt at all. You're basically irrelevant. You're kinda like the basic bitch that Amari King talks about. Go make me sammich.


Lol.. Ya..
No brother, i was calling out your lack of class in your rebuttle.. 
It just seems that the more ignorant a person is, coupled with thier lack of grammer, usually comes out as some gay barage about sucking a dick, followed up with the noun, bitch...
Its the same regurgitated acronym used in high school bathrooms across the country.. 
So hopefully you can tone down your aggressiveness moving forward...
Might even throw a slight bit of humor in just to show that a soldier like you didnt fall apart all over being called slim shady.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 9, 2018)

startin to think Heisen is a rock star, his groupies have followed him over here and never let up, like groupies do. Its kinda funny, but scary at the same time Heisen has the power over these guys, they gotta follow around and hang on his nutsack, trying to mouth. or out him or something, Im not sure yet. He's done everything he said or is doing it. But the groupies just keep hangin onto that nutsack. Like watchin a trainwreck, lol


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Nov 9, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I thought u had your own screen name


I got a few! 
Sometimes you got to have backups..


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> I got a few!
> Sometimes you got to have backups..


Lol well I always liked u for the record.im in the same boat.maybe I'll swing by the other forum and say hello


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 9, 2018)

So Heisen are you going to post some whole plant shots of these proven clones? Since you are making seeds with them you must have grown them all already to assure they are real. So far all I've seen is GG4 and Wed cake


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Lol.. Ya..
> No brother, i was calling out your lack of class in your rebuttle..
> It just seems that the more ignorant a person is, coupled with thier lack of grammer, usually comes out as some gay barage about sucking a dick, followed up with the noun, bitch...
> .


 



Homie Da Clown said:


> All i care about is truth....


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Nov 9, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> startin to think Heisen is a rock star, his groupies have followed him over here and never let up, like groupies do. Its kinda funny, but scary at the same time Heisen has the power over these guys, they gotta follow around and hang on his nutsack, trying to mouth. or out him or something, Im not sure yet. He's done everything he said or is doing it. But the groupies just keep hangin onto that nutsack. Like watchin a trainwreck, lol


U think im a groupie of Heisenberg? 
How about hisen has inquired with me about rdwc when he was first learning..
I was there when he started his first homemade rdwc unit..
These others you comment on may be, but i am not one of them..
Since it seems misunderstood why im here, then 8 break it down for you.. 
I went thru EXTREME measures to stop logic from scamming new members and im just making sure that Heisenberg is being up and up..
Not because he has ever did anything wrong but because he is offering some of the same genetics that logic was..
Caught some of my friends, who havent even commented here, by surprise, and they sent me a link... 
If pl like me dont try to keep vendors honest, who will????


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 9, 2018)

Heisen was being shredded for doing the exact same thing. I know a lot of people quietly saluted him for it.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Nov 9, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Lol well I always liked u for the record.im in the same boat.maybe I'll swing by the other forum and say hello


That would serve you well... Maybe i might even grow out one of your coveted strains and post a diary on it.. Next spring or something.. Im too my ears with responsibility right now.. 
I always liked you too.. 
That is why i was shocked to see you and that damn copycat genetics..
Man brother im just about honesty.. U know that about me!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> So Heisen are you going to post some whole plant shots of these proven clones? Since you are making seeds with them you must have grown them all already to assure they are real. So far all I've seen is GG4 and Wed cake


Why?I got 3 of the cuts from shoreline.everyone knows who shoreline is and he is legit as they come unless you think he's a con artist i have no reason to not believe him.the mac has been grown out exclusively by someone I trust and we talk on the phone I won't say his name but demon knows him and if I said his name he would say yeah that shits golden.some of you'll might do business with shady characters but I dont.my shit is legit as it gets.the only cuts I plan on releasing as s1s are the ones I know for a fact are the real deal.maybe you missed my adub pic on the first page.
Also alot of these are being sent out for free as testers with the s1s I know for a fact are the mother plants.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 9, 2018)

well, I guess that's the bombshell, implication of Heisen and the copycat genetics.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 9, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> startin to think Heisen is a rock star, his groupies have followed him over here and never let up, like groupies do. Its kinda funny, but scary at the same time Heisen has the power over these guys, they gotta follow around and hang on his nutsack, trying to mouth. or out him or something, Im not sure yet. He's done everything he said or is doing it. But the groupies just keep hangin onto that nutsack. Like watchin a trainwreck, lol


You just cant look away


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Lol.. Ya..
> No brother, i was calling out your lack of class in your rebuttle..
> It just seems that the more ignorant a person is, coupled with thier lack of grammer, usually comes out as some gay barage about sucking a dick, followed up with the noun, bitch...
> Its the same regurgitated acronym used in high school bathrooms across the country..
> ...


Yeah ignore works. B+


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah ignore works. B+


great idea


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

And for the record shoreline is a cool ass dude.i never even asked him for anything he offered. but he is welcome to work any cut or strain I have any time he wants. And he knows that.one of the few in this industry that give a shit imo and is very knowledgeable and offers good advice


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Lol well I always liked u





Homie Da Clown said:


> I always liked you too..


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 9, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> And for the record shoreline is a cool ass dude.i never even asked him for anything he offered. but he is welcome to work any cut or strain I have any time he wants. And he knows that.one of the few in this industry that give a shit imo and is very knowledgeable and offers good advice


I mean a shot of the cake reversed would be nice. Bc there isnt one photo on the net yet, of the jbeezy cut reversed. Not saying you havent done it. But why not be the first.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Nov 9, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> This is the gods honest truth.i never backstabbed anyone and wouldn't throw anyone under the bus that didn't have it coming to em.
> 
> Here is what I said about demon after logic called him a traitor.
> 
> ...


And for the record, i was never lazy.
Lol.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Nov 9, 2018)

Well its been a min Hisen, lets see what your working with? 
U still running that 6 site rdwc and that 8 site rdwc? 
If your running mothers, u prob got them in coco or RW?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 9, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Why?I got 3 of the cuts from shoreline.everyone knows who shoreline is and he is legit as they come unless you think he's a con artist i have no reason to not believe him.the mac has been grown out exclusively by someone I trust and we talk on the phone I won't say his name but demon knows him and if I said his name he would say yeah that shits golden.some of you'll might do business with shady characters but I dont.my shit is legit as it gets.the only cuts I plan on releasing as s1s are the ones I know for a fact are the real deal.maybe you missed my adub pic on the first page.
> Also alot of these are being sent out for free as testers with the s1s I know for a fact are the mother plants.


Thats all fine and dandy but aren't you the 1 who constantly called out GU for not posting his moms. Now you are going to do the same thing?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Well its been a min Hisen, lets see what your working with?
> U still running that 6 site rdwc and that 8 site rdwc?
> If your running mothers, u prob got them in coco or RW?


Naw I built a building on commercial land.i have a bigger setup and about to setup in a bigger one.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Well its been a min Hisen, lets see what your working with?
> U still running that 6 site rdwc and that 8 site rdwc?
> If your running mothers, u prob got them in coco or RW?


He's not running moms, he is running clones that he just picked up. Thats my point.


----------



## Dustjesus (Nov 9, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> So Heisen are you going to post some whole plant shots of these proven clones? Since you are making seeds with them you must have grown them all already to assure they are real. So far all I've seen is GG4 and Wed cake



I'm trimming up some heisen a dub at this exact moment. Shit is fucking fire. No joke. Super strong.
You here for some seeds? Or??? Cant really figure it out.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Nov 9, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> I'm trimming up some heisen a dub at this exact moment. Shit is fucking fire. No joke. Super strong.
> You here for some seeds? Or??? Cant really figure it out.


Pics?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Thats all fine and dandy but aren't you the 1 who constantly called out GU for not posting his moms. Now you are going to do the same thing?


I've posted the moms and will post EVERY mom i sell 1 seed out of.what else you want bud samples in the packs.?
Gu never posted a single mother pic that was his and I've posted several.i will continue to post them from here on out.im never gonna hold back pics cause I have nothing to hide.
To this day gu still hasn't posted one flowering pic of a mother he is using.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 9, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> I'm trimming up some heisen a dub at this exact moment. Shit is fucking fire. No joke. Super strong.


I get it, I'm not saying he doesn't have some fire cuts like Adub, GG4 Wed cake. Its the new ones


----------



## Dustjesus (Nov 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> U think im a groupie of Heisenberg?
> How about hisen has inquired with me about rdwc when he was first learning..
> I was there when he started his first homemade rdwc unit..
> These others you comment on may be, but i am not one of them..
> ...


I got fucked hard on the s1 debacle. Heisen is real. And stands by his word.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 9, 2018)

It's the "get-back" agenda. Appears some are chomping at the bit to have their turn at returning the Heisen to Heisen. Gu got "Heisen'd".


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I get it, I'm not saying he doesn't have some fire cuts like Adub, GG4 Wed cake. Its the new ones


Event knows and the other dudes from a couple days ago know were all in the same circle.over there or use to be.my cuts are 100 percent guaranteed and you will see pics of them before any seeds are released from that mom.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 9, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I've posted the moms and will post EVERY mom i sell 1 seed out of.what else you want bud samples in the packs.?
> Gu never posted a single mother pic that was his and I've posted several.i will continue to post them from here on out.im never gonna hold back pics cause I have nothing to hide.
> To this day gu still hasn't posted one flowering pic of a mother he is using.


I'm not disagreeing with you on that. My concern is when making s1 seeds you should absolutely stress test the moms before doing a seed run


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 9, 2018)

I don't want you to think I'm trolling your thread. In fact I'm only looking out for you, I wouldn't want to see your Co go up in flames on your 1st batch of seeds.


----------



## Dustjesus (Nov 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Pics?


Of the bud I'm trimming? I dont have any full plant shots.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 9, 2018)

I have no dog in this fight. All I know is the man said he would send free seeds and he did.

He has kept his word. Now on to the breeding. I mean if the cuts are legit then making s1's and f1's are fairly straight forward.

With the autos I will be interested in seeing. Autos are usually either really good or really bad. 

Making an ibl or heirloom line would be a lot more work. Not only that but the risk of contamination increases.

As far as using someone else's seeds or clones. All seeds and clones were someone else's before any of us got them.

I see it both ways. Some of us don't have connections for elite cuts. Sure I know people, I just don't want to fool with them. Too much risk. Some of us like access to at least s1's of cuts so we can grow them. 

At the same time i see why someone would be upset if they did all that work just for someone else to sell it.

There's lots of greed in the cannabis world. There is a lot of compassion in it too. I know lots of people, myself included, that give seed for free. 

I will also say though that I have some stock that came from old timers that's been growing in the mountains for generations. I've got seed from the skunks and road kill from my youth. I won't grow them now because of stealth reasons. Those I keep and when thimgs change I'll break them out and do something with them. 


I still think the fastest way to get your name out there is to give some of your crosses out and let people grow them. I've seen a few guys come on here and do that and they are doing great now.

All I care about is honesty. I'm not buying into bs one way or the other. The work will either stand or fall on it's own.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

LOL i just got ghosted out of my farm account,I gave my word i wont talk shit about the dude and thats where im gonna leave it.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Nov 9, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> Of the bud I'm trimming? I dont have any full plant shots. View attachment 4230501


What kind of light you use?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Nov 9, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> LOL i just got ghosted out of my farm account,I gave my word i wont talk shit about the dude and thats where im gonna leave it.


Well nothing like being watched huh.. 
I told you Luke, you would one day join the refugees!
Welcome home...


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 9, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> LOL i just got ghosted out of my farm account,I gave my word i wont talk shit about the dude and thats where im gonna leave it.


I think we all knew it was just a matter of time.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

This was the message I sent him and he ghosted me out.im still stuck on the page where i sent him the message.when i click my name this comes up.he changed my screen name and shit lol.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 9, 2018)

Taken from the thcfarmer thread older: posted for posterity

See I tell ya Karma is a mofo!! I was blessed enough to watch Rezdog and Logic get dropped like hot bags of shit by one bad ass ninja in the dam in 09'. I mean bad as in two swings, two fools knocked straight the fuck out ,AND to top it off ,about thirty minutes after leo cleaned up the mess snoop dog walked into the Rokerij and sat right across from my table. When I looked closer I was able to realize that the ninja man was one of snoop's body guards.....now THAT is gangsta my freind!! Personally in my opinion it could'nt have happened to two better shit wad's.

I heard it was "ninja's" that climbed his fence and shot him with pepper spray. Then dragged him in his house just to steal his money and phone. I find it funny they knew that his beans were'nt good for shit nor any of his "divine genetics"....I once told logic that I can't prove GOD exists but I can damn well prove Karma does 


He is 26K in debt to breeders on the site. 15k of it is to karma and 5k to Mota. If I was them I would get that in stone or in cash but either way it's gonna be a screamer


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 9, 2018)

Karma donated all his seeds to logic for auction,they are all for auction starting at 50 bucks.Logic stole my cash for Raskals white x strawberry cough last year.He has a bunch of new people on that site who dont know hes a crook.Hes been worried over cash to the breeders and had to invent some kind of bullshit story.Like he had 26000 bucks just laying around to steal.Hes been on herion and needs to go the methadone clinic,thats whats behind all of thc farmers stealing...beware on preordering those seeds hes offering.I dont trust him for shit no matter how bad you want that white fire and white.I have both strains hes selling before he gets them in hand.He would not send my seeds when he had them let alone PREORDER

basically the mod seamadin was encouraging people to use big titty girls for a commodity for themselves and not think about the big titty girls life or the effect that being used by another female has on a female who dont like that shit even if the women is using them for another man they notice and it makes them depressed sad or angry . unless they are ok with it . and usually when they say they are ok with it they aren't 100% ..


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 9, 2018)

Dude hasn't even had a chance to pollinate a fudging seed yet, Jesus Christ. I mean so far the cuts he has shown are what they are said to be so I would assume dude is going to continue to show plants as the flower out. If the cut isn't up to par I would be willing to bet Heisen would toss the cut and not use the pollen/beans from it nor would he sell them. 

I haven't ask for anything from Heisen nor do I plan on it so this comment has shit to do with nut swinging or kissing ass. Just from what I've seen of H over the last year or so seems to be at face value as much as one can expect from an online persona and I wouldn't sweat him pulling the logic thing especially after the whole Greenpoint scandal. Why would someone invest a shit load of money on that scam? That scam has already been done... 

And trust me when I say most of the long time members here know what is up with Heisen and being a moderator at the farm. When the s1 shit went down he made it know on the gps thread here on Riu, along with a few other members. Sure he could have left the farm because logic sucks dick but the man had built friendships and grow pen pals and that shit can be hard to walk away from, I mean hell I love coming here to RIU and being able to online chat with the cool folks here. 

And the stabs at him for asking for help with different aspects of growing, petty shit man. If you're jealous that Heisen is hustling the hit up a web designer, get a bunch of cuts, s1 them and sell those fuckers because if you're not willing to do all that shit then you really ain't got much room to judge.


----------



## Dustjesus (Nov 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Sorry homie, i tried to get it shut down.. I finally had to sacrifice my mod status and i did. I was banned and the thread was completely deleted... But not before several got scammed..
> I even recommended them to some of my buddies..
> That really hurt!!
> Nothing like telling a 1000 page thread of newbies that are hoping i stick with them till they learn with thier first run. You know the run your the brokest on..
> ...


Lost a grand. Fucked up a whole outdoor run for the year. Met a good friend set me straight and things been golden since. Thank you for the words bro.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 9, 2018)

Damn man, Ive seen better resignation notes at daycares,? lol, Logic must have something on Heisen for him to try to be so neutral when dealing with logic. Why not just give a cussin, resign and do what you are starting to do? I like the way you called Gu out on that stuff, but then to be buttery smooth on leaving Logic or the pharm, seems way too vanilla. JMHO. I don't know what to think now, I think I just leave this thread alone


----------



## Dustjesus (Nov 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> What kind of light you use?


600w hps


----------



## hokusai (Nov 9, 2018)

thought you hit the ignore? oh well. grabbing more popcorn.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

hokusai said:


> thought you hit the ignore? oh well. grabbing more popcorn.


For what,You gotta actually say something worth saying to be that important,That comment is just plain dumb to sit up here and act like im logic or copycat lol.I got youtube videos and shit homie.Do i sound like im middle eastern or from spain?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

hokusai said:


> come round the way to collect your next response. im done playing internet games with you. be a man and come correct.


What are you man,I have no clue who you even are but you seem to have all this information.lol.Im like man who is this kid all up in my mustard and cant even catchup.You rambling off 3rd generation rumors and shit haha


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 9, 2018)

for fucks sake, I thought I read Demon was Homie. Guess not by Demon's latest response. Either that or I am way to baked and too vested into RIU at this point. 
I should probably log off as opposed to preusing threads until it's lights on for me.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Homie we only care about your best interest! And we built our own site that i guarantee you wont get scammed at! Ever!
> And we carry a truck load of clones from verified cuts...
> They just aint advertised because it isnt our objective...


I get the notion but there is always an angle someone is working. Once them beans start popping we'll all know what's up and I'm willing to bet you'll wish you were the one doing what heisen is doing now. There is a market demand and if dude is going to hustle to fill a void then cool. If he slings a bunch of bunk seeds the gravy train wouldn't really be long enough to make it worth it, imo. Repeat customers is how you make money. A junky like logic is only thinking about a quick score so bunk seeds makes since but seeing as Heisen seems like a sober cat I'm sure he wants the repeat customer money.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 9, 2018)

must be the budumasturbate site guys, Im guessin, thats been mentioned in the past.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I get the notion but there is always an angle someone is working. Once them beans start popping we'll all know what's up and I'm willing to bet you'll wish you were the one doing what heisen is doing now. There is a market demand and if dude is going to hustle to fill a void then cool. If he slings a bunch of bunk seeds the gravy train wouldn't really be long enough to make it worth it, imo. Repeat customers is how you make money. A junky like logic is only thinking about a quick score so bunk seeds makes since but seeing as Heisen seems like a sober cat I'm sure he wants the repeat customer money.


Yeah this is exactly it.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 9, 2018)

Stay Focused.


----------



## Sebud (Nov 9, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> LMFAO, now that is funny





Homie Da Clown said:


> And for the record, i was never lazy.
> Lol.


If they haven't figured out who you are by now they won't


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

hokusai said:


> im a grower. breeder. and former farm member. now on buducate. and was on farm. im no 3rd generation at all. i never said you were copycat. i dont really care, ill never touch farm genetics with a 500,000 foot pole. talk to D if you want to clear that up with him.
> 
> this thread of 40 pages, nearly all flamed to pieces, is evidence enough. i'll get outa your mustard as you put it, since you obviously have things under control mr king shit. all I was remarking on, is that your cuts seem to resemble logic's "line".
> 
> maybe take a page from the swerve model. and instead of responding with more fuel. respond with assurances your product, wherever it is, is not from the hanta plagued farm. thats all. thanks!


Doesnt matter what i say people are gonna pick it apart.Ill let the first drop speak for itself and the many more that follow it,This time next year this thread will be the biggest one on Rollitup.Its not gonna end at a few cuts bro.I have serious growing ability's and know my way around 3 different hydro systems like the back of my hand.When i start posting pics of flood tables loaded with pheno hunts and some of the dankest buds you have ever layed your eyes on.You got to have shit to trade shit and honestly i love pheno hunting genetics but you have to have something to start with.Im all in.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Homie we only care about your best interest! And we built our own site that i guarantee you wont get scammed at! Ever! ..


Well, that didn't take long. 

{ "Here's how to order" }


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 9, 2018)

Sebud said:


> If they haven't figured out who you are by now they won't


always someone thinks they are just a lil smarter than they really are. Im a nobody, just watchin the show, lol, not sure what you are on about. I don't think Heisen is using the junkie genetics and I like what he's trying to do, and well, the guys from the pharm, that place's rep has been know for a long long time, very negative. But hey, think what you want, sherlock. lol, Tell me who I am, lmfao.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

hokusai said:


> wow. how genius. I can see you being a real benefit to everyone around you. with your special quips.


Gotta be straight with you you cant tell everyone how dope your site is over there and than come in on someones thread and start shitting on the floors,throwing your feet up on the coffee table with your shoes on,leaving the door open,I mean seriously your not really representing that website over there.Any member to that place would be an asset.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 9, 2018)

hokusai said:


> wow. how genius. I can see you being a real benefit to everyone around you. with your special quips.


likewise, with your vast knowledge of secrets that you are enlightening us with, and yet you were a pharmer too, that's all I need to know. lol, Keep trying, Einstein, lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Well, that didn't take long.
> 
> { "Here's how to order" }


HAHAHA i just spit sprite out of my mouth


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Nov 9, 2018)

Ok ok...lets calm down...
Let me comment before the thread moves any further..
Everyone just takw 5 mins...


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 9, 2018)

if your the rep, keep your site, hows that. You don't have very good advertising skills coming out your cocksucker, you need some practice. You were running your cocksucker and said you knew who I was, who am I? lmfao, just a nobody watchin the show that will never bother going to the budumasturbate site. But hey, keep yappin, you are doing your site a big favor, that's for sure.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

hokusai said:


> where would you order at? im just saying going to the site and looking first might help. there is NO seed store.


Tranny panties still floating around that place?Maybe the only one i ever saw i liked.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 9, 2018)

Ut oh..shit just got real. Smh ok ok I'm logging off.
Where's Tangie with that Earthquake gfi????


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 9, 2018)

hokusai said:


> coming out your cocksucker........um. what does that mean? please tell us. please.


with your IQ, you can figure it out


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 9, 2018)

lol.....ok I lied!
This shit is crazier than my neices and nephews chat room shit. 
open invitations to ass whoopins, grown ass men having at it over someone's hustle.
Internet bullying will not be tolerated!!! 
Carry on!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 9, 2018)

hokusai said:


> amazing how this site never changes. 8 years pass and no difference. any of you want to catch up with me in the world and talk this wonderfully arousing shit to my face, pm me for my address.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Nov 9, 2018)

hokusai said:


> pm sent. step it up big bad ass!


Relax brother... 
I appreciate you coming over to my defense, and your a stand up dude, but i like to keep calm while debating...
You know like grandpa used to say..
You know the young bull and old bull anology right?


----------



## hokusai (Nov 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


>


i guess you got me. more of a problem with the world today...or this world in particular. i dont talk shit i cant back up, unlike many of those around us.


----------



## Sebud (Nov 9, 2018)

Sebud said:


> If they haven't figured out who you are by now they won't


@Bodyne wasn't talking at you I agree with you I was talking to @Homie Da Clown when he referred to never being lazy


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 11, 2018)

I sent out all the orders Friday and Saturday but did not have a chance to talk about it because of all the distractions.

Ill be sending out the ones i missed tomorrow because of not enough information in the emails or whatever it was.

Thanks again for all the support and hopefully the thread can get back on track.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 11, 2018)

Also the people that are asking me about the RDWC DIY thread that was removed because i left the other forum i will put another one together on this forum in the hydroponics section with a list like the old one I had.

I apologize i did not know the owner of the other forum would delete my post,and remove that thread in the middle of people building there systems. #Heisenbubble DIY undercurrent.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 11, 2018)

Glad you got your thread back Heisen. Stay focused.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 11, 2018)

mynutsyourchin said:


> I have a couple questions for you heisen
> 
> How many years have you cultivated
> 
> ...


This sounds like someone with out any balls to post from there real account. 
Dollar menu questions really .


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 11, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> This sounds like someone with out any balls to post from there real account.
> Dollar menu questions really .


More of the same, I just ignored it. The more attention it draws to itself the better it feels.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 11, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Glad you got your thread back Heisen. Stay focused.





mynutsyourchin said:


> I have a couple questions for you heisen
> 
> How many years have you cultivated
> 
> ...


I had my first garden when i was 6 years old and have been growing for over 20 years.In hydro i have been growing for 4 years and in RDWC 2 years.

Yes i smoke weed but dont see how this is relevant.I like to stay focused and weed has an effect on me i dont enjoy like some people.It makes me scared and paranoid so i dont like it.But my wife needs it and she will smoke anyone on this forum under the table.If weed was like cigarettes she would smoke a pack a day.I supply a multitude of people quality mids and i dont have to smoke it to know its good.
I do smoke from time to time though but i have to be in the right mood.I probably smoke 2 or 3 times a month.

The only strain i have on my list that was a copycat plant is wedding cake lol.NOT SURE why this keeps coming up.Head over to the cannaventure thread or any other breeder that sells fems and ask Rusty how is he different than copy cat cause all his pure seeds he sells are S1s.Selfing clones is not new.Its been around for a long time.
I do not know who copycat is or was and HAVE NOT had any business dealing with that person.
I sourced all my cuts from legitimate sources and have extensive experience in reversing and breeding with female only plants.


Im baffled by your questions.How is reversing cuts and selling it as my hard work as you say.Growing and keeping up with the size grow im doing is all hard work.I never claimed to have discovered any of these cuts but i got em.Thats all that matters.Im not selling hopes and dreams im selling SEEDS.Once i get things off the ground i will find my own moms with the genetics i have aquired sooner than later.I would love to find my own "Hype" strains as you call them with pleasure.

Ill ignore your last question because i believe you are here for no other reason than to start trouble and convince me what im doing is wrong in some way.Go tell rusty that,Tell Jbeezy that for reversing his females.Tell all the feminized seed makers there wrong.This is a new venture and is only getting off the ground.Can i have a little time here to show what i can do or you just gonna shoot me down before i can get a foot in the door.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 11, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> More of the same, I just ignored it. The more attention it draws to itself the better it feels.


I think it comes down to people watching someone else do what they wish they could.Ive worked hard for everything i have and continue to do so.If breeders didnt want people breeding with there cuts they wouldnt give em out.All i have to say about that


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2018)

Probably shouldn't feed the troll.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 11, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Probably shouldn't feed the troll.


I wanted to answer his questions in the most professional way i knew how.

These seem to be the broken record questions i constantly hear so there's my answers and that's that.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 11, 2018)

The trolls never stop feeding. Put them on ignore because most of us just ignore them anyway.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Nov 11, 2018)

lul


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 11, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I wanted to answer his questions in the most professional way i knew how.
> 
> These seem to be the broken record questions i constantly hear so there's my answers and that's that.


That shit about you not smoking weed is stupid as shit though. Like there is a requirement that someone smoke or ingest weed in order to grow or sell weed/weed products.

A lot of mine owners have never mined a chunk of coal, and I doubt Jimmy John is still eating his shitty ass sandwiches either.

People need to get their own lives and stop feeding off drama. I say fuck it smoke or not who gives a sgit about how someone else handles their business? I can tell you if I was selling crack or led I wouldn't be doing my product, I guess that would make me an unethical drug dealer but fuck people and their unjustified opinions of people they've never met.


----------



## Sebud (Nov 11, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I had my first garden when i was 6 years old and have been growing for over 20 years.In hydro i have been growing for 4 years and in RDWC 2 years.
> 
> Yes i smoke weed but dont see how this is relevant.I like to stay focused and weed has an effect on me i dont enjoy like some people.It makes me scared and paranoid so i dont like it.But my wife needs it and she will smoke anyone on this forum under the table.If weed was like cigarettes she would smoke a pack a day.I supply a multitude of people quality mids and i dont have to smoke it to know its good.
> I do smoke from time to time though but i have to be in the right mood.I probably smoke 2 or 3 times a month.
> ...


Nice straight answer is like it.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That shit about you not smoking weed is stupid as shit though. Like there is a requirement that someone smoke or ingest weed in order to grow or sell weed/weed products.
> 
> A lot of mine owners have never mined a chunk of coal, and I doubt Jimmy John is still eating his shitty ass sandwiches either.
> 
> People need to get their own lives and stop feeding off drama. I say fuck it smoke or not who gives a sgit about how someone else handles their business? I can tell you if I was selling crack or led I wouldn't be doing my product, I guess that would make me an unethical drug dealer but fuck people and their unjustified opinions of people they've never met.


That's true.i dont have to eat a turd to know its gonna taste like shit..


What you guys think of the new logo sticker going on the packs?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I think it comes down to people watching someone else do what they wish they could.Ive worked hard for everything i have and continue to do so.If breeders didnt want people breeding with there cuts they wouldnt give em out.All i have to say about that





Amos Otis said:


> Probably shouldn't feed the troll.


yea but it was well said! I didn't see the original just the last edit, like 5min ago, I'm a lil late, had to cool off myself!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's true.i dont have to eat a turd to know its gonna taste like shit..
> 
> 
> What you guys think of the new logo sticker going on the packs?
> View attachment 4231633


I call dibs of some stickers!!!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's true.i dont have to eat a turd to know its gonna taste like shit..
> 
> 
> What you guys think of the new logo sticker going on the packs?
> View attachment 4231633


so being serious now, what are going to be some of the crosses that will be available, in ya know few months when shit is rdy to fly!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 11, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so being serious now, what are going to be some of the crosses that will be available, in ya know few months when shit is rdy to fly!


There gonna be good bro,I promise you.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> There gonna be good bro,I promise you.


tryna keep me in suspense huh lol! ight I'll wait...


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> fuck people and their unjustified opinions of people they've never met.


Those inspectors got you pretty uptight, amigo?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 11, 2018)

Just finished printing off the shipping labels for the Auto testers,Ill send the rest out in the morning.If anyone else wanst free testers of the feminized Autos, email [email protected] and ill get them out.I have about 50 packs left of the sour D X Green Crack and about the same of the Sour D X Northern lights 5


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 11, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> tryna keep me in suspense huh lol! ight I'll wait...


Yeah man cause i still have stuff coming in.Plus i have to be 100 percent on what ill be able to reverse.Ive already reversed the cake on a previous run so i know she will be included but i wanna make sure the rest are gonna reverse before i name drop.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 11, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Those inspectors got you pretty uptight, amigo?


Naw, you're right I came a little hot there, lol, didn't even realize it.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That shit about you not smoking weed is stupid as shit though. Like there is a requirement that someone smoke or ingest weed in order to grow or sell weed/weed products.
> 
> A lot of mine owners have never mined a chunk of coal, and I doubt Jimmy John is still eating his shitty ass sandwiches either.
> 
> People need to get their own lives and stop feeding off drama. I say fuck it smoke or not who gives a sgit about how someone else handles their business? I can tell you if I was selling crack or led I wouldn't be doing my product, I guess that would make me an unethical drug dealer but fuck people and their unjustified opinions of people they've never met.


Nope that's what your suppose to do. Never get high on your own supply


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That shit about you not smoking weed is stupid as shit though. Like there is a requirement that someone smoke or ingest weed in order to grow or sell weed/weed products.
> 
> A lot of mine owners have never mined a chunk of coal, and I doubt Jimmy John is still eating his shitty ass sandwiches either.
> 
> People need to get their own lives and stop feeding off drama. I say fuck it smoke or not who gives a sgit about how someone else handles their business? I can tell you if I was selling crack or led I wouldn't be doing my product, I guess that would make me an unethical drug dealer but fuck people and their unjustified opinions of people they've never met.


You never use the drug you are selling. Drug Dealing For Dummies, Chapter 1. 
This oughta get things rolling. lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 11, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You never use the drug you are selling. Drug Dealing For Dummies, Chapter 1.
> This oughta get things rolling. lol


Lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 11, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You never use the drug you are selling. Drug Dealing For Dummies, Chapter 1.
> This oughta get things rolling. lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 12, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


>


Yea, they get the "ok" stuff.
I indulge in the "keeper" dried flower.
So technically, I'm following the rules, right? lol
Nevermind, I'm way too stoned. lol


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 12, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That shit about you not smoking weed is stupid as shit though. Like there is a requirement that someone smoke or ingest weed in order to grow or sell weed/weed products.
> 
> A lot of mine owners have never mined a chunk of coal, and I doubt Jimmy John is still eating his shitty ass sandwiches either.


So we are finally admitting this is all for cash and not for the love of the plant. Gotcha. I mean I figured this given the proprietor. Show me any mine owner and I will show you a greedy scumbag who is poisoning this earth. The owner and founder of jimmy johns is also a known scumbag who loves shooting nearly extinct animals.

Smoking your own gear is certainly not a requirement but in my opinion it’s like eating food from a chef who doesn’t care to taste his work. Selfing a bunch of other people’s work also isn’t how I would go about starting off either. To each his own I guess. But this is just a cash grab off of other’s work. They have a saying for that.

“You stand on the shoulders of giants and call yourself tall.”


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 12, 2018)

So I see the talk is that the cut Heisn has is "jbeezy's" cut. What about the other guys out there tossing out F2's's and crosses of "Wedding Cake?. Are these from the same cut? Oni, (Beach Wedding), Seed Junky's F2's(<<is SJ jbeezy?)" f2....and their many other crosses with "Cake" in the tag? 

And these as well: 

*3 In The Pink* » Triple OG x Wedding Cake
*Crem Cake* » Crem Dela Crem x Wedding Cake

*Ghost Cake* » Ghost of Leroy x Wedding Cake
*High Speed Train* » Wedding Cake x Peanutbutter Crem
*Rembrandt* » Peanutbutter Crem x Wedding Cake
*Wedding Cake x Gelato Nr33* » Wedding Cake x Gelato #33 
*Wedding Cat* » Wedding Cake #5 x Alien Life Form 
Just wondering if this cut you are reversing is different than what I already have in seed form from other folks that is called "Wedding Cake".


----------



## dstroy (Nov 12, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> So we are finally admitting this is all for cash and not for the love of the plant. Gotcha. I mean I figured this given the proprietor. Show me any mine owner and I will show you a greedy scumbag who is poisoning this earth. The owner and founder of jimmy johns is also a known scumbag who loves shooting nearly extinct animals.
> 
> Smoking your own gear is certainly not a requirement but in my opinion it’s like eating food from a chef who doesn’t care to taste his work. Selfing a bunch of other people’s work also isn’t how I would go about starting off either. To each his own I guess. But this is just a cash grab off of other’s work. They have a saying for that.
> 
> “You stand on the shoulders of giants and call yourself tall.”


Well, standing on the shoulders of something of great height WOULD make you tall. Literally. 

Also, he said he smokes it but it’s for his wife. That’s fine, I grow for my wife too and use her opinion to choose what goes or stays because it was never for me. 

I just think it’s funny that you think you can own a plant like you’ve got lobbyists like Monsanto or something changing laws so you can “protect your IP”. It’s not yours and it never will be, you’re just borrowing it for now. Now, if you did some gene editing then you could patent those genes or methods but not the naturally occurring genes in the plant.

I really don’t even understand why “the scene” is getting so upset that someone decided they were going to start selling other peoples shit. Breeders are majorly fucking price gouging small time growers. I don’t care about the story of your genetics, I care about the medicinal effects. If you’re going to charge me $300 for medicine but I can get the same thing for $30 what do you think I’m gonna do. The same thing you would. Get the best for the cheapest you can find just like everyone else too.

Just because they were working the shit while it was illegal still doesn’t make it more valuable TO ME. I’m legal. I’m glad they were putting in the work but be realistic. Literally anyone (I guess if you were a complete mouthbreather you couldn’t) can follow a guide and select plants for breeding, but not everyone has the space. 

So I’m paying a premium for your time and space, which is not worth $300 to me, because I know how much effort it takes to grow. It’s not even worth $100 to me because I know how many seeds you can get out of one plant. Literally printing money.

I’m so tired of this argument. People will always choose the best that they can get for the cheapest. Always. 

I bet you have tons of stuff made in China in your house, but you didn’t stop to think about how you were giving money to China instead of just being happy that you got decent quality inexpensive goods.

I don’t care what happens, but his thread is entertaining.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 12, 2018)

I'd take any wedding cake, from the smoke reports.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 12, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> So I see the talk is that the cut Heisn has is "jbeezy's" cut. What about the other guys out there tossing out F2's's and crosses of "Wedding Cake?. Are these from the same cut? Oni, (Beach Wedding), Seed Junky's F2's(<<is SJ jbeezy?)" f2....and their many other crosses with "Cake" in the tag?
> 
> And these as well:
> 
> ...


There is only one wedding cake cut.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 12, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> There is only one wedding cake cut.


Many thanks east. Was kinda hopin' you'd say that and it wasn't like the "Cookies" cut (yet!) or "OG Kush"...renamed for every animal, vegetable, mineral, town, State, ego-maniac who ever touched it.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 12, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Many thanks east. Was kinda hopin' you'd say that and it wasn't like the "Cookies" cut (yet!) or "OG Kush"...renamed for every animal, vegetable, mineral, town, State, ego-maniac who ever touched it.


Oh there are a plethora of fake/wonky ass wedding cake cuts.. some people even have the lineage wrong on the shit they call wedding cake


----------



## bionicthumb (Nov 12, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Well, standing on the shoulders of something of great height WOULD make you tall. Literally.
> 
> Also, he said he smokes it but it’s for his wife. That’s fine, I grow for my wife too and use her opinion to choose what goes or stays because it was never for me.
> 
> ...


change your tampon.....u whine like a girl


----------



## dstroy (Nov 12, 2018)

bionicthumb said:


> change your tampon.....u whine like a girl


Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 12, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Sorry, not sorry.


I kinda agree with you, and ive been on the fence about it a long time. My feelings now are , they sold it made there money , I bought it, its mine I can do whatever I want with it. I know with copyrights and all it gets more complicated but i decided to look at it the simplest way I can. People do the same with other crops.


----------



## gwheels (Nov 12, 2018)

Are you shipping to Canada ?


----------



## doniawon (Nov 12, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I kinda agree with you, and ive been on the fence about it a long time. My feelings now are , they sold it made there money , I bought it, its mine I can do whatever I want with it. I know with copyrights and all it gets more complicated but i decided to look at it the simplest way I can. People do the same with other crops.


Silly to think u can copyright nature


----------



## boybelue (Nov 12, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Silly to think u can copyright nature


Google it! Lol i did "can I copyright a plant" interesting stuff, Wikipedia plant breeders' rights! ?


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 12, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Silly to think u can copyright nature


OG raskal just copyrighted white fire og.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 12, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> OG raskal just copyrighted white fire og.


No shit? Shows how much I keep up! I thought the reason he wasn't gonna make the wifi beans was hermie issues or something. Thats crazy , so hows that gonna work? Ok to pass the cut around just can't make beans?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


>


So who's weed are you burning? Personally, I only get high on my own supply....seems stupid not to, though that's not aimed at anyone, just in general. You got tents of weed, and you wanna get high, but.....oh, nevermind....


----------



## althor (Nov 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> So who's weed are you burning? Personally, I only get high on my own supply....seems stupid not to, though that's not aimed at anyone, just in general. You got tents of weed, you get high, but.....oh, nevermind....


Yep. I mean, for me, the whole reason I started growing in the first place was to have access to the best weed available... for myself.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 12, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> OG raskal just copyrighted white fire og.


Not the "strain" just the name. I'm sure it'll help him with his merch.
He's a little late though. WIFI OG, GG4, and GSC have been selfed so many times its impossible to know what you have unless you get it direct from the breeders hands...and even then, mistakes have been known to happen. cough>Chemdog<cough

Others may not agree but selfing someone elses line for profit is shitty. Sellers need to do their own outcrosses if they want to be relevant and maintain any kind of integrity.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 12, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> OG raskal just copyrighted white fire og.


You can trademark a name for sure. I think that is what he did. There are a number of trademarked cannabis names.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Not the "strain" just the name. I'm sure it'll help him with his merch.
> He's a little late though. WIFI OG, GG4, and GSC have been selfed so many times its impossible to know what you have unless you get it direct from the breeders hands...and even then, mistakes have been known to happen. cough>Chemdog<cough
> 
> Others may not agree but selfing someone elses line for profit is shitty. Sellers need to do their own outcrosses if they want to be relevant and maintain any kind of integrity.


This ^^ and I am not gonna start a rant. I just said its not how I would do it. I do think there are certain respectful ways to go about this stuff and not violate "industry" standards. Self away though, whatever Its not my gear.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Others may not agree but selfing someone elses line for profit is shitty. Sellers need to do their own outcrosses if they want to be relevant and maintain any kind of integrity.


What the hell are you doing here? [  ]

many years ago when living in tiny Hee Hawville, TN, as an outsider, I found it hysterical when a WalMart supercenter opened in a town up the road. My brother-in-law at the time, a local, was complaining at a holiday gathering about how WalMart was gonna put the local grocer of many years, E W James, out of business because [James] couldn't match the prices of corporate WM.

I asked him......"so where do y;all buy your groceries?". W/o hesitation, he said "WalMart, 'cause they're cheaper, but that don't mean that it's right."


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 12, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> So I see the talk is that the cut Heisn has is "jbeezy's" cut. What about the other guys out there tossing out F2's's and crosses of "Wedding Cake?. Are these from the same cut? Oni, (Beach Wedding), Seed Junky's F2's(<<is SJ jbeezy?)" f2....and their many other crosses with "Cake" in the tag?
> 
> And these as well:
> 
> ...


Alot of breeders share cuts,Its the business,Keeping up with all of it is a job in itself.I went through 3 fake ones before i got the real one.Cost me alot of wasted money and time.

Im very greatful i met a guy in Oregon thats the coolest dude i ever met.We talk on the phone.The dude is connected and thats all i have to say about that.


The Wedding Cake that everyone is after is the Trianglemints3 that was grown by jungle boys.Jbeezy is a seed breeder.He owns Seedjunky Genetics.He also distributes his seeds through horror seeds.A US seedbank.
Jungleboys grew Trianglemints3 and it was named wedding cake at there dispensary by the customers.
I got all this from jbeezys instagram straight from him.Not in one post but pieced together.


The Cherry pie cross you see mentioned is actually Birthday Cake and i have no clue where to get it.
The wedding cake #4 is a rediculous cut also and hopefully i can aquire that one also.

I do know from watching Instagram that most of everything i see crossed with Jbeezys original Trianglemints3 is pure straight fire.Its a serious plant for putting out fire ass genetics.I also know theres a ton of fake cakes going around so before long it will be like GG4.Lots of S1s and crosses but the original will end up being like a unicorn or pot of gold at the end of a rainbow.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 12, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> OG raskal just copyrighted white fire og.


If that is true it is BS IMO.I heard straight from rascals mouth arguing with Koma the other day that he did NOT find white fire OG.He got a cut from the florida Triangle and had it in his garden.

He said straight up it was the best OG cut he had in his garden so he renamed the cut to Fire OG and started using it to create WIFI and others,but that cut was basically OG KUSH that alot of people already had.Several people watching the feed heard him say it and comments after wards were funny.

The Wifi is known for throwing balls and i wont be using any White or Wifi clones in anything ever in the future.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Not the "strain" just the name. I'm sure it'll help him with his merch.
> He's a little late though. WIFI OG, GG4, and GSC have been selfed so many times its impossible to know what you have unless you get it direct from the breeders hands...and even then, mistakes have been known to happen. cough>Chemdog<cough
> 
> Others may not agree but selfing someone elses line for profit is shitty. Sellers need to do their own outcrosses if they want to be relevant and maintain any kind of integrity.


It's really just about respect right? There's no set rule against it? Ive had somebody copy my paint scheme. Pissed me off. Thats where I'm kinda divided, I don't agree with trying to get rights to a plant but at the same time I don't like copycats. Idk maybe its ok as long as your not taking away from their profits, cause people make money off other people's work all the time, in every aspect of life.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 12, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> There is only one wedding cake cut.



This is her on a run i just finished up.#trianglemints3 AKA wedding cake.these pics were taken by me and are my intellectual property.It wont take long before i see them on attitudes or wherever with fast buds autoflowers selling wedding cake autos lol.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 12, 2018)

boybelue said:


> It's really just about respect right? There's no set rule against it? Ive had somebody copy my paint scheme. Pissed me off. Thats where I'm kinda divided, I don't agree with trying to get rights to a plant but at the same time I don't like copycats. Idk maybe its ok as long as your not taking away from their profits, cause people make money off other people's work all the time, in every aspect of life.


Well Jbeezy didn't discover Triangle Kush or Animal Mints but hes using both of them and used them to create wedding cake.He did not even find the wedding cake,Jungle boys did from a large pheno hunt using his gear.
This is what breeders do.

Every person on this thread that has chucked pollen will have someone somewhere find a fire ass keeper in there gear and it will be given a name.It dont make it your property.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 12, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> This is her on a run i just finished up.#trianglemints3 AKA wedding cake.these pics were taken by me and are my intellectual property.It wont take long before i see them on attitudes or wherever with fast buds autoflowers selling wedding cake autos lol.
> 
> View attachment 4231890
> 
> ...


When you get fem, of this made please send me a pm and I will buy a few packs to try next spring.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 12, 2018)

I honestly don't think anyone should Own the rights to a fucking plant! it's a plant, and it's been around long before any of us and will be around long after us! if you Wanna own the name w.e. I don't care! but how I feel once I have paid for and own something That makes it mine and I will do what I please with it! I'm actually very greatful that ppl like heisen, and very many others have decided to do things like this, bc without those ppl doing what they do, I wouldn't have access to some of these incredible crosses! if only one dam person owed a specific strain, that would be almost considered a monopoly, which is illigal in this amazing country of ours! well for the most part but I won't get into that!


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 12, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Silly to think u can copyright nature


The usa government has a copyrite on pot and has had it for many years,Shows just how dunb are government is.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 12, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> The usa government has a copyrite on pot and has had it for many years,Shows just how dunb are government is.


they can go copyright this dick....


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 12, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> they can go copyright this dick....


I agree with you but that shows there just pissed that they can not control the market of weed.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 12, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> I agree with you but that shows there just pissed that they can not control the market of weed.


no one person or group should be able to control it! that's just how I feel! 

pot is here for us to heal, connect, all that hippy shit, not for someone to get rich, corner the market, and be greedy as fuck bc they got lucky, I wish that everyone would sell beans and crosses, in 10 years, there wouldn't be any more shit weed left! fuck it I'm glad heisen is doing this, and I'll be one of the first to support his ass, although from the looks of it there may be a line around the dam block, but I'll wait!


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 12, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> This is her on a run i just finished up.#trianglemints3 AKA wedding cake.these pics were taken by me and are my intellectual property.It wont take long before i see them on attitudes or wherever with fast buds autoflowers selling wedding cake autos lol.
> 
> View attachment 4231890
> 
> ...


Have you thought about watermarking your pics? Or at least those you post? I know they'll just crop or Photoshop it out, but at least they have to work for it.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 12, 2018)

I have a question about fem a plant. When using the CS,
can it produce seeds that won't sprout and what would be the reason? For instance outer shell to hard to crack open?
Reason I am asking is I planted CVS Pure Ghost 2 different times and nothing got above ground. Had issues with "Cheap Thrills" also.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 12, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I have a question about fem a plant. When using the CS,
> can it produce seeds that won't sprout and what would be the reason? For instance outer shell to hard to crack open?


Has nothing to do with the femming process.more on conditions when they was made.

Temp humidity P levels all.play a role.the healthier the plants the better the seeds.
Hydro seeds are the bees knees bro in a controlled environment.big fat seeds lol.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 12, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> If that is true it is BS IMO.I heard straight from rascals mouth arguing with Koma the other day that he did NOT find white fire OG.He got a cut from the florida Triangle and had it in his garden.
> 
> He said straight up it was the best OG cut he had in his garden so he renamed the cut to Fire OG and started using it to create WIFI and others,but that cut was basically OG KUSH that alot of people already had.Several people watching the feed heard him say it and comments after wards were funny.
> 
> The Wifi is known for throwing balls and i wont be using any White or Wifi clones in anything ever in the future.


He copyrighted the name only, copyrighting covers bodies of work, which doesn’t include plants but would include pics, journals, etc. all that. Now he can sue if people use it without his permission if he did indeed copyright the name.

Once this is legal federally, breeders will be protected under plant breeders rights, but right now they aren’t afforded any protection or have any legal recourse.

PBR is distinctly different from patent law. You can bring suit under it if you fall under it, which breeders will if they can prove their variety is original.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 12, 2018)

dstroy said:


> He copyrighted the name only, copyrighting covers bodies of work, which doesn’t include plants but would include pics, journals, etc. all that. Now he can sue if people use it without his permission if he did indeed copyright the name.
> 
> Once this is legal federally, breeders will be protected under plant breeders rights, but right now they aren’t afforded any protection or have any legal recourse.
> 
> PBR is distinctly different from patent law. You can bring suit under it if you fall under it, which breeders will if they can prove their variety is original.


This is exactly what some very big companies are pursuing here in Canada. They are actually attempting very similar things that have been done by monsanto. They actually are wanting to patent terpines and cannabinoids in an attempt to claim ownership. 
PS the robots that run your grow are kick ass man!!!!

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 12, 2018)

@dstroy that really is some super cool shit!!!

Cheers


----------



## dstroy (Nov 12, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> This is exactly what some very big companies are pursuing here in Canada. They are actually attempting very similar things that have been done by monsanto. They actually are wanting to patent terpines and cannabinoids in an attempt to claim ownership.
> PS the robots that run your grow are kick ass man!!!!
> 
> Cheers


Thanks man, the robots do it all.

They might be able to if they can change them in a way as to make them original. 

Yep, the only two entities I can name off the top of my head that have seed patents are DuPont and Monsanto. There are other large ag businesses that have them too.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 12, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Has nothing to do with the femming process.more on conditions when they was made.
> 
> Temp humidity P levels all.play a role.the healthier the plants the better the seeds.
> Hydro seeds are the bees knees bro in a controlled environment.big fat seeds lol.


Yea yea, we hear ya "bragging" about your Hydro setup. lol
I'm having some issues with another breeders Fem seeds popping. Just 2 strains specifically from the breeder. Was wondering why only 2 of the 5 strains are doing it. All were planted in same grow medium.
Organic rules! lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 12, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Yea yea, we hear ya "bragging" about your Hydro setup. lol
> I'm having some issues with another breeders Fem seeds popping. Just 2 strains specifically from the breeder. Was wondering why only 2 of the 5 strains are doing it. All were planted in same grow medium.
> Organic rules! lol


yea I have to side with him, organics for life, and I'm not talking that bottled shit that says it's organic, I mean true living soil, and the food web! if done right you don't have to know how to grow, the micro beasties do everything, I just sit back and harvest! just started activating some em1 foe the next run!

and I'm far from a hippy literally this is only organic thing in my life, hell I just order a big ass pizza, and got delivery lmfao!


----------



## Getgrowingson (Nov 12, 2018)

dstroy said:


> He copyrighted the name only, copyrighting covers bodies of work, which doesn’t include plants but would include pics, journals, etc. all that. Now he can sue if people use it without his permission if he did indeed copyright the name.
> 
> Once this is legal federally, breeders will be protected under plant breeders rights, but right now they aren’t afforded any protection or have any legal recourse.
> 
> PBR is distinctly different from patent law. You can bring suit under it if you fall under it, which breeders will if they can prove their variety is original.


Their doing it in canada now by putting genetic markers in the dna and copyright that. There’s a company that partnered with weed md in canada not to long ago and that’s their whole business


----------



## althor (Nov 12, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Well Jbeezy didn't discover Triangle Kush or Animal Mints but hes using both of them and used them to create wedding cake.He did not even find the wedding cake,Jungle boys did from a large pheno hunt using his gear.
> This is what breeders do.
> 
> Every person on this thread that has chucked pollen will have someone somewhere find a fire ass keeper in there gear and it will be given a name.It dont make it your property.


 I agree with this. If we start going down this road, then just about every strain is going to have something in it that at one point "belonged" to someone else.

How many plants have some type of skunk in it? 80%? So do we all owe Sam the Skunkman money because he fucked the true skunk plants and now others have used his skunk in strains?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 12, 2018)

althor said:


> I agree with this. If we start going down this road, then just about every strain is going to have something in it that at one point "belonged" to someone else.
> 
> How many plants have some type of skunk in it? 80%? So do we all owe Sam the Skunkman money because he fucked the true skunk plants and now others have used his skunk in strains?


Is this coming from Phylos’ genetic markers thing? Cuz that’s some bullshit. Genetic markers are only useful if they’re unique and distinct to a population. If they’re finding 80% skunk markers, then it just means they picked shitty markers that aren’t actually unique to skunk. 

Everyone needs to take a giant grain of salt with everything from Phylos. Their methods and results wouldn’t fly in a legit scientific publication, not even close.


----------



## althor (Nov 12, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Is this coming from Phylos’ genetic markers thing? Cuz that’s some bullshit. Genetic markers are only useful if they’re unique and distinct to a population. If they’re finding 80% skunk markers, then it just means they picked shitty markers that aren’t actually unique to skunk.
> 
> Everyone needs to take a giant grain of salt with everything from Phylos. Their methods and results wouldn’t fly in a legit scientific publication, not even close.


 No that is nothing official just numbers I threw out there as an example...

My point is, skunk is a building block strain from the beginning of high quality so you can bet your bottom dollar that there is skunk in a high percentage of strains today.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> What the hell are you doing here? [  ]
> 
> many years ago when living in tiny Hee Hawville, TN, as an outsider, I found it hysterical when a WalMart supercenter opened in a town up the road. My brother-in-law at the time, a local, was complaining at a holiday gathering about how WalMart was gonna put the local grocer of many years, E W James, out of business because [James] couldn't match the prices of corporate WM.
> 
> I asked him......"so where do y;all buy your groceries?". W/o hesitation, he said "WalMart, 'cause they're cheaper, but that don't mean that it's right."


-You're so fuckin special - I wish I was special 

Walmart has some pretty damn good rib eyes. Smoked and seared a few over the weekend and I'll fully admit they were miles better than the local grocery store. 


boybelue said:


> It's really just about respect right? There's no set rule against it? Ive had somebody copy my paint scheme. Pissed me off. Thats where I'm kinda divided, I don't agree with trying to get rights to a plant but at the same time I don't like copycats. Idk maybe its ok as long as your not taking away from their profits, cause people make money off other people's work all the time, in every aspect of life.


I suppose its about respect but from a consumer standpoint its more about being able to stay relevant for the long haul. Seedbanks are full the brim with "breeders" now and the only few to really make it are the ones who put the time and work in. The rest quickly fall by the wayside. 
I don't really have the time or desire to dissect or debate the whole thing today (kinda beat) but if you pay close attention to the ones who "made it" they had several key elements in their favor before they got started. 


One a more positive note, I'm a little excited to see what 2019 brings to everyone's gardens. Feels like it might a yr of "pastries" round some these parts


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 12, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> This is her on a run i just finished up.#trianglemints3 AKA wedding cake.these pics were taken by me and are my intellectual property.*It wont take long before i see them on attitudes or wherever with fast buds autoflowers selling wedding cake autos lol.*
> 
> View attachment 4231890
> 
> ...


Hey now, lol. Arent those autos you made from Fast buds?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hey now, lol. Arent those autos you made from Fast buds?


Yeah and Humboldt was mixed in there somewhere. I sprouted quite a few to find the mothers


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 12, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah and Humboldt was mixed in there somewhere. I sprouted quite a few to find the mothers


Well don't dog on em then Heisen, lol. 
Seriously just trying to get you to see how it looks from your potential customers POV when you speak negatively of other seedmakers...even if they are freebies


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> -You're so fuckin special - I wish I was special
> 
> 
> if you pay close attention to the ones who "made it" they had several key elements in their favor before they got started.


When you put it that way, I guess you're right. I _am _special.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 12, 2018)

I wouldnt mind some Heisen shirts, I've always loved breaking bad, and his logo would be pretty kool on a shirt, regardless of all the drama going on, I just think that would be cool!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I wouldnt mind some Heisen shirts, I've always loved breaking bad, and his logo would be pretty kool on a shirt, regardless of all the drama going on, I just think that would be cool!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Well don't dog on em then Heisen, lol.
> Seriously just trying to get you to see how it looks from your potential customers POV when you speak negatively of other seedmakers...even if they are freebies


Wasn't dogging on em.just they use whoever's pics they can find and than name a strain after the clone only. Like gorilla glue 4 auto. How is that even possible.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 12, 2018)

I wonder which autos I'm getting.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 12, 2018)

Heisen. you should've put something in the photo or watermarked it. Best believe it's gonna get ripped.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> When you put it that way, I guess you're right. I _am _special.
> View attachment 4231957 View attachment 4231957


 Me likey. I'd rock that shirt.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 12, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea I have to side with him, organics for life, and I'm not talking that bottled shit that says it's organic, I mean true living soil, and the food web! if done right you don't have to know how to grow, the micro beasties do everything, I just sit back and harvest! just started activating some em1 foe the next run!
> 
> *and I'm far from a hippy literally this is only organic thing in my life, hell I just order a big ass pizza, and got delivery lmfao!*



And that right there is what makes you so fucking awesome


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 12, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> And that right there is what makes you so fucking awesome


when it comes to you I really can't tell when your fucking with me, or actually being sincere!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 12, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> when it comes to you I really can't tell when your fucking with me, or actually being sincere!


Lol..that's what makes blowincherrypie, blowincherrypie!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> when it comes to you I really can't tell when your fucking with me, or actually being sincere!


Maybe he's sincerely effin' w/ you.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I wonder which autos I'm getting.


Use caution: Otto s are unpredictable.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 12, 2018)

Just want to say thank you to all the veterans that served.Not sure how many hang here on the forum but I know a lot of what we do goes to helping these brave men and women that serve this country to keep us and others around the world safe.

Political or not I support my country and the veterans.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 12, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Just want to say thank you to all the veterans that served.Not sure how many hang here on the forum but I know a lot of what we do goes to helping these brave men and women that serve this country to keep us and others around the world safe.
> 
> Political or not I support my country and the veterans.


does that mean ur doing vet discounts? lmfao not too many do!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 12, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> does that mean ur doing vet discounts? lmfao not too many do!


I will every veterans day.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 12, 2018)

I honestly look forward to vets day, I get free food at many places to choose from, I get my hair cut for free, plus I tip 10 bucks, and then I usually go have a few beers down at local bar with some good old friends, it's really my one day a year I go out and have a good time and don't have spend to much! lol hate me not idc, I loOK forward to vets day!


----------



## naiveCon (Nov 12, 2018)

A couple of people have already mentioned this but if you want your photos to remain your intellectual property, you best think about water marking them..


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 12, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> If that is true it is BS IMO.I heard straight from rascals mouth arguing with Koma the other day that he did NOT find white fire OG.He got a cut from the florida Triangle and had it in his garden.
> 
> He said straight up it was the best OG cut he had in his garden so he renamed the cut to Fire OG and started using it to create WIFI and others,but that cut was basically OG KUSH that alot of people already had.Several people watching the feed heard him say it and comments after wards were funny.
> 
> The Wifi is known for throwing balls and i wont be using any White or Wifi clones in anything ever in the future.


I think your wifi is known for throwing balls, mine is not known for that.

Selection is important.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 12, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> A couple of people have already mentioned this but if you want your photos to remain your intellectual property, you best think about water marking them..


how does one go about watermarking their stuff?


----------



## naiveCon (Nov 12, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> how does one go about watermarking their stuff?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 12, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> View attachment 4232026


if you mark it there it will get cropped in a quickness.. I'd put a transparent logo up towards top of bud..


----------



## naiveCon (Nov 12, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I'd put a transparent logo up towards top of bud.. if you mark it there it will get cropped in a quickness


Yeah there are much better ways, i just did this up as a quick example


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 12, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I think your wifi is known for throwing balls, mine is not known for that.
> 
> Selection is important.


It's the 43. It's raskals 43 cut lol.i never selected it.its a known trait that it throws random nuts on the lowers if stressed in any kind of way.


I tossed it.not worth the headache.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 12, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> if you mark it there it will get cropped in a quickness.. I'd put a transparent logo up towards top of bud..


If you look at the 3 pics I put on the first page there watermarked.look close.those are hard to remove


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 12, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> It's the 43. It's raskals 43 cut lol.i never selected it.its a known trait that it throws random nuts on the lowers if stressed in any kind of way.
> 
> 
> I tossed it.not worth the headache.


Yea i selected my wifi from seed purchased from OG raskal, had choice selection of several good looking phenotypes.

I know some other people growing different wifi cuts they got from seed, not heard of too many hermie problems, you sure your area is legit?


----------



## chatttimes (Nov 12, 2018)

Keep it up! Looking forward to your drop


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 12, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Yea i selected my wifi from seed purchased from OG raskal, had choice selection of several good looking phenotypes.
> 
> I know some other people growing different wifi cuts they got from seed, not heard of too many hermie problems, you sure your area is legit?


Im not googling so this is off the top of my head, but the 43 was found out of like 200 seeds I think.. the other one is the 3 or 7 something like that. Those are the cuts the breeders mostly use in their wifi crosses to the best of my knowledge. The 43 is the best known and it is indeed known to herm


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> So who's weed are you burning? Personally, I only get high on my own supply....seems stupid not to, though that's not aimed at anyone, just in general. You got tents of weed, and you wanna get high, but.....oh, nevermind....


I meant hard drugs with that one. But yeah Im smoking my profits gone, always have when growing.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 12, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> So we are finally admitting this is all for cash and not for the love of the plant. Gotcha. I mean I figured this given the proprietor. Show me any mine owner and I will show you a greedy scumbag who is poisoning this earth. The owner and founder of jimmy johns is also a known scumbag who loves shooting nearly extinct animals.
> 
> Smoking your own gear is certainly not a requirement but in my opinion it’s like eating food from a chef who doesn’t care to taste his work. Selfing a bunch of other people’s work also isn’t how I would go about starting off either. To each his own I guess. But this is just a cash grab off of other’s work. They have a saying for that.
> 
> “You stand on the shoulders of giants and call yourself tall.”


Then don't support him. I don't know how else to put it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 12, 2018)

I think I'm having deja vu.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think I'm having deja vu.


Same


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 12, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I think your wifi is known for throwing balls, mine is not known for that.
> 
> Selection is important.


Yup. You selected yours from a single pack. Wifi43 came from a selection of *hundreds* of seeds. That plant is literally the reason why WiFi is so popular.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think I'm having deja vu.


again?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 12, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Yup. You selected yours from a single pack. Wifi43 came from a selection of *hundreds* of seeds. That plant is literally the reason why WiFi is so popular.


I think all.of the wifi people see that they love are out crosses off the 43.the jungle cake is supposed to be fire but honestly I would refrain from breeding with it cause it is just to hermie prone.

I'm sure there are some good ones out there that people are using and making it work for them but it's not worth my time for all the testing just to watch plants throw balls.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 12, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I think all.of the wifi people see that they love are out crosses off the 43.the jungle cake is supposed to be fire but honestly I would refrain from breeding with it cause it is just to hermie prone.
> 
> I'm sure there are some good ones out there that people are using and making it work for them but it's not worth my time for all the testing just to watch plants throw balls.


The #3 is of course the more indica leaning pheno he found, Ive seen it mentioned a couple places, of course not as much as 43. Lava Cake is another hot one now I see. If you don't mind, go thru the lineage of the Pink Panties, Wedding Cake, Birthday Cake, please it would appear Leafly or someone is wrong. I have some seeds coming that are supposed to be GSC x Cherry Cream Pie, what is that one called?


----------



## barneyfife (Nov 12, 2018)

Heisen what’s going to be in the 1st drop again? 
Sorry I know you posted it somewhere in this thread but I can’t find it. Or can someone point out which page the list was on?
I for one can’t wait for the drop good on you heisen


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 12, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> The #3 is of course the more indica leaning pheno he found, Ive seen it mentioned a couple places, of course not as much as 43. Lava Cake is another hot one now I see. If you don't mind, go thru the lineage of the Pink Panties, Wedding Cake, Birthday Cake, please it would appear Leafly or someone is wrong. I have some seeds coming that are supposed to be GSC x Cherry Cream Pie, what is that one called?


Cherry cream pie throws nuts. Some say there sterile but the same dude I got my mac from said it definitely throws balls. Be on the lookout if that was in fact made with the real ccp.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 12, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I think all.of the wifi people see that they love are out crosses off the 43.the jungle cake is supposed to be fire but honestly I would refrain from breeding with it cause it is just to hermie prone.
> 
> I'm sure there are some good ones out there that people are using and making it work for them but it's not worth my time for all the testing just to watch plants throw balls.


I have the original, same seed stock that #43 was selected from purchased from raskal face to face.

I was fortunate enough to find a spectacular pheno that does not have those negative traits.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 12, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I have the original, same seed stock that #43 was selected from purchased from raskal face to face.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to find a spectacular pheno that does not have those negative traits.


pics?


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 12, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Silly to think u can copyright nature


The government can do whatever the fuck they want. If they wanna patent pot plants they will. If they wanna listen to every little thing in your home you dont want out. They will. If they want to kill you and make you disappear they will. And they have done all the above. And do it daily. So if you dont think pot can be patented youre silly.


----------



## Serverchris (Nov 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> -You're so fuckin special - I wish I was special
> 
> Walmart has some pretty damn good rib eyes. Smoked and seared a few over the weekend and I'll fully admit they were miles better than the local grocery store.
> 
> ...


We need to get you a real good cut of meat, walmart has the worst quality meat of all the big chain grocery stores.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 13, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Cherry cream pie throws nuts. Some say there sterile but the same dude I got my mac from said it definitely throws balls. Be on the lookout if that was in fact made with the real ccp.


I had the Cherry Pie cut herm on me outdoors 3 seasons ago after running it inside a handful of cycles with no problem. After that experience, I was amazed to see folks making crosses with it....but it is what it is. I ran 'rado's Sugarberry Scone 2X that has it in it...and no problems...but I heard him say (High Times interview?) that the GP (because of the CP) was prone...and he was moving on....then he turned around and made all the GP reg crosses. Time will tell....


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 13, 2018)

bionicthumb said:


> change your tampon.....u whine like a girl


No. He's right. Cannabis breeders are gouging people. Cannabis seeds should be like any other seed. A few bucks for a hand full of them.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Not the "strain" just the name. I'm sure it'll help him with his merch.
> He's a little late though. WIFI OG, GG4, and GSC have been selfed so many times its impossible to know what you have unless you get it direct from the breeders hands...and even then, mistakes have been known to happen. cough>Chemdog<cough
> 
> Others may not agree but selfing someone elses line for profit is shitty. Sellers need to do their own outcrosses if they want to be relevant and maintain any kind of integrity.


I don't agree. When you buy heirloom seeds that's what you are buying. Someone's elses works. They've been worked stable for many generations. That's what makes it heirloom. 

I think as long as the seller is upfront with what they are doing it's fine. 

Look at it this way. Why is it ok for dispensaries to sell cuts but not for someone to sell s1 seeds? 

To top it off there is so much confusion when it comes to lineage of hype cuts how is the average Joe supposed to know who the original breeder is?


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 13, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> pics?


Here's my thread

https://www.rollitup.org/t/og-raskal-white-fire-og.890216/


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 13, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> pics?


Same cut grown under a 315 CMH 4k bulb + LEDs , really brought the colors out.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 13, 2018)

Here's another popular colorado clone only strain, this one is called Golden Goat

 
 
It's an island sweet skunk cross, it's a huge yielder and very potent.


----------



## genuity (Nov 13, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I don't agree. When you buy heirloom seeds that's what you are buying. Someone's elses works. They've been worked stable for many generations. That's what makes it heirloom.
> 
> I think as long as the seller is upfront with what they are doing it's fine.
> 
> ...


S1s are not cuts...

& I have not seen any s1s put out exact cut/mom plants...

S1s will put out a wide range of plants,that will not match up to the "clone only" & then them cuts get passed around & I hope you know the rest of the storyline. .
That's what gets some upset..

I myself just get cuts,non med state...way to easy,from reliable sources (first class genetics) 

Nothing wrong with s1s,just don't grow them thinking they will all represent the mom..to a T


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 13, 2018)

genuity said:


> S1s are not cuts...
> 
> & I have not seen any s1s put out exact cut/mom plants...
> 
> ...


I never said s1 would be like the mom. Still the same in sales principal. If your selling cuts your selling someone else's work. Though they may not match the mom they will perform similar to f1. Fairly uniform. F2 is where the most phenos pop.

Pretty much all cannabis strains were someone else's work. 

I get what you mean by cuts of s1 being passed around.

In this instance I don't think the man is wrong. He is upfront about what he is doing.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 13, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I don't agree. When you buy heirloom seeds that's what you are buying. Someone's elses works. They've been worked stable for many generations. That's what makes it heirloom.
> 
> I think as long as the seller is upfront with what they are doing it's fine.
> 
> ...


And adding more S1s to the pool causes even more confusion. Cuts of the original work =/= S1s. And sourcing cuts can and should involve a little work to ensure you're getting the real deal if you plan to sell them on the market.

Time is running out anyway. It wont be long and the suits will take over.


I edited/cut my post. It sounded kinda...bitchy, lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 13, 2018)

Ahh well shit. I'm too slow again. Gen articulates this much better than I can anyway.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 13, 2018)

Hmmm ...

I wear a suit!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 13, 2018)

Serverchris said:


> We need to get you a real good cut of meat, walmart has the worst quality meat of all the big chain grocery stores.


LOL, how presumptuous.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 13, 2018)

rollitup said:


> Hmmm ...
> 
> I wear a suit!


Like a Canadian Tuxedo?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> It wont be long and the suits will take over.


Already happening.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Already happening.
> 
> View attachment 4232561


Brisco Fire with this pic should be used on one the next batches.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 13, 2018)

must be doing something right with all the mods popping in for a peak lol!


----------



## Deltagreen (Nov 13, 2018)

Just got my free auto's today, can't wait to test them out after I'm done with my current crop. Thanks Heisen


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 13, 2018)

I got Tropicanna Cookies on the way from the same cat i got my wed cake,Its 100 percent.
Be on the look out for crosses done with this bad ass cut in the future.
Also look for Animal cookies crosses, and pink lemonade as well.Im pretty excited about both of these cuts. Ive been after animal cookies for a while now, and finally got it. 

Also after i get the fem operation in the new building i may keep my current setup going for a male pheno hunt to use for those interested in regulars.Not sure where to begin looking at this point because there is so many different strains to look through and pairing one up with the clone stock i have might be tricky.

@jayblaze710 i know you have an extensive data base in your head any suggestions.

I was thinking of going through some bodhi or seed junky seed stock to find a male but haven't decided.I know quite a few people like regular seeds over fems so it may be something i will do in the near future. I definitely want to avoid any chem or stardawg males cause there is someone already doing that and i want to offer something a little different. 

It will NOT be done in the same building as the fem projects are taking place.Males put out ALOT of pollen and that shit grows like cancer.harder to deal with than reverse fem pollen in a controlled environment.

Also any suggestions on crosses or if someone has something they are looking for let me know and ill see if i can make it happen.

Heres a nug shot of the tropicanna cookies my buddy sent me.This shit is wack.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 13, 2018)

Tropicanna cookies is something I'm finishing up right now, some of them aren't very fragrant but the ones that are..... wow. I have one that legit smells like cinnamon and citrus with a tiny bit of gas on the backend. Hoping it keeps the smell through the cure.

Guessing you've got the mtn cut?


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 13, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Tropicanna cookies is something I'm finishing up right now, some of them aren't very fragrant but the ones that are..... wow. I have one that legit smells like cinnamon and citrus with a tiny bit of gas on the backend. Hoping it keeps the smell through the cure.
> 
> Guessing you've got the mtn cut?


That definitely sounds like a hella good cut to keep around.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 13, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I got Tropicanna Cookies on the way from the same cat i got my wed cake,Its 100 percent.
> Be on the look out for crosses done with this bad ass cut in the future.
> Also look for Animal cookies crosses, and pink lemonade as well.Im pretty excited about both of these cuts. Ive been after animal cookies for a while now, and finally got it.
> 
> ...


Hmmm males. I’ve never bothered with males so take everything with a huge grain of salt. As far as popularity, SJG’s Kush Mints #11 crosses have been really catching my eye. Kush Mints is Animal Mints x Bubba bx. So it’s similar to Wedding Cake but with Bubba instead of TK. The crosses using Kush Mints #11 have all been throwing huge yielding, big ass colas. Really surprising given the genetics. If it smells and tastes as good as his other stuff, it’ll be pretty popular. There’s a Wedding Cake F2 x Kush Mints 11 that I’ve seen him say is even better than the original Triangle Mints cross. 

Cannarado’s reg Grape Pie crosses might be worth a look too. The original fem Grape Pie crosses have been extremely popular (Sundae Driver, Grape Dosi, Wedding Pie, Pie Hoe). If the reg crosses end up nearly as good, I’m sure there will be some worthwhile males. Most of the crosses have already sold out, but plenty of people on here have gotten packs. If someone finds a promising male, they may be willing to trade cuts. 

This is all just me going on hunch, but those are the lines that I’m guessing will be the new hype and people will be wishing they bought a year from now.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 13, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Tropicanna cookies is something I'm finishing up right now, some of them aren't very fragrant but the ones that are..... wow. I have one that legit smells like cinnamon and citrus with a tiny bit of gas on the backend. Hoping it keeps the smell through the cure.
> 
> Guessing you've got the mtn cut?


How many of your phenos have that deep purple flower color? I’ve seen some of their dry sift on IG, and it’s straight purple. Jungle Boys posted a pic of their Tropicanna Cookies, and it wasn’t purple at all. They definitely aren’t running the same cut, which made me wonder how often that pheno shows up.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 13, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Tropicanna cookies is something I'm finishing up right now, some of them aren't very fragrant but the ones that are..... wow. I have one that legit smells like cinnamon and citrus with a tiny bit of gas on the backend. Hoping it keeps the smell through the cure.
> 
> Guessing you've got the mtn cut?


I cant say the exact one cause of who i got it from just like they dont say when they get from me but, it's been used to make some rediculous crosses from another seed company. Looking forward to see how the testers turn out of that and wedding cake and animal cookies.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 13, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> How many of your phenos have that deep purple flower color? I’ve seen some of their dry sift on IG, and it’s straight purple. Jungle Boys posted a pic of their Tropicanna Cookies, and it wasn’t purple at all. They definitely aren’t running the same cut, which made me wonder how often that pheno shows up.


Not many, a few are starting to purple up top but I don't have a head to toe purple plant yet.

I'm at week 7ish so just about to go water only for a couple weeks. I'm working with just one pack of f2s, 7 females/12, so I assume my genetic pool is very broad. I assume I'll get some more purple but I don't expect to see a bunch of purple buds from head to toe.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 13, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> That definitely sounds like a hella good cut to keep around.


We'll see. If I don't absolutely love the buzz it usually doesn't stay in my garden. I generally toss 95%+ of plants I grow after the first run. I'm super picky about what's in the discussion for being a keeper before the weed is even smoked. I have very little cookies in my mom room, maybe 3/50ish moms I keep.

The only clone only in my garden is ecsd. I got it many, many years ago for way too much moolah. Still around. Checks every box and then some.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 13, 2018)

Damn, I'd like a pack or two of the Wedding Cake. On sale after the New Year?


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 13, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I got Tropicanna Cookies on the way from the same cat i got my wed cake,Its 100 percent.
> Be on the look out for crosses done with this bad ass cut in the future.
> Also look for Animal cookies crosses, and pink lemonade as well.Im pretty excited about both of these cuts. Ive been after animal cookies for a while now, and finally got it.
> 
> ...


Just a suggestion but since you're going to be popping seeds maybe see if you can find your own stellar female to reverse. Or better yet cross two strains and reverse a female of that. That would technically be your own strain. Then you can S1 it or use it to cross to your cuts creating a line that is yours


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 13, 2018)

Real deal GMO reversed to the jbeezy cut of w.c. and gmo reversed to the purple cut of trop cookies. I just put a solid purple star pupil x goji og clone in flower. Gonna reverse it. And hit itself, and a couple other females I have. Cookies n chem from GPS and the first pheno of magnum opus I run. Bringing that purple Afghan side of star pupil to the black pheno of magnum opus. Should put out some amazing colorful phenos.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Real deal GMO reversed to the jbeezy cut of w.c. and gmo reversed to the purple cut of trop cookies. I just put a solid purple star pupil x goji og clone in flower. Gonna reverse it. And hit itself, and a couple other females I have. Cookies n chem from GPS and the first pheno of magnum opus I run. Bringing that purple Afghan side of star pupil to the black pheno of magnum opus. Should put out some amazing colorful phenos.


Im still working on GMO, I passed on it a while back and the dude dont have it anymore.I'm sure i can get it but it takes time.I know a couple who have it but i dont know if its legit. I only deal with a couple people i know that when they say they got it, I'ts it.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 13, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Im still working on GMO, I passed on it a while back and the dude dont have it anymore.I'm sure i can get it but it takes time.I know a couple who have it but i dont know if its legit. I only deal with a couple people i know that when they say they got it, I'ts it.


Smokin some grandpas breath f2 right now , delicious, how has your day been sir?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 13, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Smokin some grandpas breath f2 right now , delicious, how has your day been sir?


Its been pretty good. Been cleaning up alot of stuff and working all day on and off doing stuff that needs to be done in the veg room.Got some cool shit coming tomorrow boxed up and on the way so im pretty excited about that.

Sent out a bunch of auto seeds last week that people are getting now so it should be interesting to see how they like em.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 13, 2018)

quiescent said:


> We'll see. If I don't absolutely love the buzz it usually doesn't stay in my garden. I generally toss 95%+ of plants I grow after the first run. I'm super picky about what's in the discussion for being a keeper before the weed is even smoked. I have very little cookies in my mom room, maybe 3/50ish moms I keep.
> 
> The only clone only in my garden is ecsd. I got it many, many years ago for way too much moolah. Still around. Checks every box and then some.


I've got an ecsd from cannaventure going outside at the moment


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 13, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I got Tropicanna Cookies on the way from the same cat i got my wed cake,Its 100 percent.
> Be on the look out for crosses done with this bad ass cut in the future.
> Also look for Animal cookies crosses, and pink lemonade as well.Im pretty excited about both of these cuts. Ive been after animal cookies for a while now, and finally got it.
> 
> ...


I got some goji og f2s I'm working on making here as soon as the females reach 3.5-4 wks flower, they're about half way there, I'll hit them with the pollen I'm collecting. 4 moms 1 dad. The male has nice structure, nice skunky smell and is showing some frost. If it was under something more than a 23w twister bulb I think it'd show more frost. 

I'll continue to post pics in chucker's paradise and if you want some f2s to hunt for a nice male I'm sure I could spare some.Try to get you like 10 off each female.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 13, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I got some goji og f2s I'm working on making here as soon as the females reach 3.5-4 wks flower, they're about half way there, I'll hit them with the pollen I'm collecting. 4 moms 1 dad. The male has nice structure, nice skunky smell and is showing some frost. If it was under something more than a 23w twister bulb I think it'd show more frost.
> 
> I'll continue to post pics in chucker's paradise and if you want some f2s to hunt for a nice male I'm sure I could spare some.Try to get you like 10 off each female.


That's cool az fuck Eso. Props!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 13, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I got some goji og f2s I'm working on making here as soon as the females reach 3.5-4 wks flower, they're about half way there, I'll hit them with the pollen I'm collecting. 4 moms 1 dad. The male has nice structure, nice skunky smell and is showing some frost. If it was under something more than a 23w twister bulb I think it'd show more frost.
> 
> I'll continue to post pics in chucker's paradise and if you want some f2s to hunt for a nice male I'm sure I could spare some.Try to get you like 10 off each female.


that would be awesome,


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 13, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> that would be awesome,


Done. 

I'll let you know when I get close. I'd like to see a nice chunk of them popped so it'll be a win win, love to see the variation of nice strains. Cheers man.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 13, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Done.
> 
> I'll let you know when I get close. I'd like to see a nice chunk of them popped so it'll be a win win, love to see the variation of nice strains. Cheers man.


Ill definitley look throw a bunch of males but the screening process is going to take forever lol.Having to test all the offspring of the males is gonna be time consuming,One reason i love hydro.just plant em and let em rip


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 14, 2018)

True breeding practices..Not many venture down this path in today's canna climate.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 14, 2018)

sad thing for me, a lot of those strains I've never been able to see or taste, unfortunately if I want to try it bad enough, I just have to grow it myself! but hey its not all that bad lol!


----------



## DCcan (Nov 14, 2018)

Deltagreen said:


> Just got my free auto's today, can't wait to test them out after I'm done with my current crop. Thanks Heisen


Mine came yesterday as well, nice packaging, nice seed holder keeps em from rough handling.
Seeds looked very uniform in size and color, clean, always good to see.

Thank you, Heisen. I'll pop a round in a week or 2.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 14, 2018)

it is happening.... really can't wait lol I need to make some room!


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 14, 2018)

At first I thought it said shameless fishing lures
Thanks @Heisenbeans will pop soon.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 14, 2018)

yeah real shit delete that!


good job bro! it was funny, but you have to be careful


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 14, 2018)

isn't she just sexy as hell... day 1 in the sip


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 14, 2018)

The P.O. boxes are throw aways.there to protect the customers.ill change them after every drop.not that big a deal but yeah no sense in making it easy for the haters lol.

Once every one gets there seeds I'll change them up.Nothing worse than someone's order getting hung up at the post office with there mailing address on it.

And yes it does say shameless fishing lures lol.



Thank all you guys for the support


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 14, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> a better look.
> View attachment 4233104


Yeah I've only seen her grown 3 times now lol.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 14, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah I've only seen her grown 3 times now lol.


I can't help it bro... this shit just makes me soo happy. I do truly love what I do!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Thank all you guys for the support


Giving away freebies is the easy part, but it's a good first step. Nice going.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 14, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> isn't she just sexy as hell... day 1 in the sip
> View attachment 4233103


Yaba Daba Do. Sexy. Put a model car behind her and get some shot's LOL. She sure is growing fast!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 14, 2018)

@Heisenbeans
Where did you get the little black containers with the foam? 

I’m picking up all the gear to setup a couple new spots for seeds runs . Will be up n running in a couple weeks . 
Did you only send out autos 1st? 
Want to plan on what’s going where next.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 14, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Yaba Daba Do. Sexy. Put a model car behind her and get some shot's LOL. She sure is growing fast!


I'll save that stuff until the middle and end of flower lol, but yes growing extremely fast way before she even hit the sip pot, apparently that's just what gg does! the next two weeks are gunna be exciting!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 14, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @Heisenbeans
> Where did you get the little black containers with the foam?
> 
> I’m picking up all the gear to setup a couple new spots for seeds runs . Will be up n running in a couple weeks .
> ...


I ordered them online


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 14, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @Heisenbeans
> Where did you get the little black containers with the foam?
> 
> I’m picking up all the gear to setup a couple new spots for seeds runs . Will be up n running in a couple weeks .
> ...


A company out of illinois makes them. Theyre called Lacon container, you can order both the container and foam from them online. I got mine from The Sample Container store on Esty.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 14, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I ordered them online


Could you narrow it down a little bit


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 14, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I ordered them online


What is the most couch lock you have so I know what strain to buy.i wount it for outdoors for a cash crop so I need your help so tell me what strain I need.
if you would let me call you I would and if its ok to call send me your phone number by pm..thank you for reading.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 14, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> What is the most couch lock you have so I know what strain to buy.i wount it for outdoors for a cash crop so I need your help so tell me what strain I need.
> if you would let me call you I would and if its ok to call send me your phone number by pm..thank you for reading.


you do know you can let most strains go over ripe, and get that same affect right!

not trying to be a dick, I'm really just making sure you do know that.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> A company out of illinois makes them. Theyre called Lacon container, you can order both the container and foam from them online. I got mine from The Sample Container store on Esty.


Thanks man. 
I seen you went pink, n hesin is black, GPS is white , figured I’d go lime green


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 14, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> What is the most couch lock you have so I know what strain to buy.i wount it for outdoors for a cash crop so I need your help so tell me what strain I need.
> if you would let me call you I would and if its ok to call send me your phone number by pm..thank you for reading.


I'll send it when I get back


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 14, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> you do know you can let most strains go over ripe, and get that same affect right!
> 
> not trying to be a dick, I'm really just making sure you do know that.


Not when you have a short season


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 14, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks man.
> I seen you went pink, n hesin is black, GPS is white , figured I’d go lime green
> View attachment 4233172


That's the place.i didnt remember right off hand but that's the place


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 14, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks man.
> I seen you went pink, n hesin is black, GPS is white , figured I’d go lime green
> View attachment 4233172


That 1/20th ounce dont seem right.i got.mine in 1000 count.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 14, 2018)

These are the ones u want

https://www.lacontainerstore.com/Lacons-120300-Round-Hinged-Lid-Plastic-Container-1000Box_p_274.html


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 14, 2018)

Living in Canada pisses me off sometimes
Can’t order from that site, there sister company that will ship to me doesn’t carry the foam . 
Guess I’ll look for other options


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 14, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Living in Canada pisses me off sometimes
> Can’t order from that site, there sister company that will ship to me doesn’t carry the foam .
> Guess I’ll look for other options


Have em sent to someone in the us and then they can just mail them to u


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 14, 2018)

1/20th ounce is size I got, same size as greenpoint's containers. I had a hell of a time finding that info out.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> 1/20th ounce is size I got, same size as greenpoint's containers. I had a hell of a time finding that info out.


Yeah mine are perfect size for seeds.and the foam fits perfect.the link I posted is the ones I got.there perfect size.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 14, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Living in Canada pisses me off sometimes
> Can’t order from that site, there sister company that will ship to me doesn’t carry the foam .
> Guess I’ll look for other options


I used cotton instead of foam, but foam does look much more professional. Ill go with foam on the next go.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 14, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I've always wondered, am I the only one who has a complete mess for a calender?
> View attachment 4233212


Yup 
Mine is need to know data
Date, strain, days of 12/12, 
Ph / ppm / temp
What was feed in ml 

& if I make runoff 
PH / PPM 

Every run has there own calendar. 
Pretty hard keeping track of 8 difference feedings .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 14, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Have em sent to someone in the us and then they can just mail them to u


It’s just an extra step n cost & pita. 
N don’t have anyone that I would ask to do it.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 14, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Yup
> Mine is need to know data
> Date, strain, days of 12/12,
> Ph / ppm / temp
> ...


well fortunately I don't do any feedings, lol so all my notes, are are about ipm, the strains, what I've done and when! I also like to keep track of times that it has spent in a certain stage, I have 2 of those erase boards one for veg and one for flower! it may look like a mess but it helps me alot!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 14, 2018)

I wonder what everyone else uses!

there has to be a better system!


----------



## Paddletail (Nov 14, 2018)

I painted the whole door to my flower chamber with chalkboard paint and keep track of everything there


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 14, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I wonder what everyone else uses!
> 
> there has to be a better system!


I use the big desk calendars you write the date & appointments in yourself

I’m left handed and can’t write on a chalkboard or whiteboard .


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 14, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I use the big desk calendars you write the date & appointments in yourself
> 
> I’m left handed and can’t write on a chalkboard or whiteboard .



I use an app on my phone I made. Take a pic of the plant. Label it whateve the strain. And it has chart/slots for 24hrs with 24 per day every hour. You can click each tab and type something in. As long as you want. Then save when done and it shrinks it down to show a few words. Then .... so you know its expandable. I designed it almost like quickbooks. For payroll. Kinda basically the same thing.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 14, 2018)

Dry erase board for every system I'm running works for.me.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 14, 2018)

I just use my noggin'. The old grey matter. I tried writing things done but as Johnny Rotten of the sex pistols would say, "fucking boring"

But once I get over the 10-15 plant count my memory isnt 100% lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I use an app on my phone I made. Take a pic of the plant. Label it whateve the strain. And it has chart/slots for 24hrs with 24 per day every hour. You can click each tab and type something in. As long as you want. Then save when done and it shrinks it down to show a few words. Then .... so you know its expandable. I designed it almost like quickbooks. For payroll. Kinda basically the same thing.


so when u say you made this, is it something I can download and try out? I've looked for good apps in the past and never found anything wroth my time!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 14, 2018)

and yes I've always used dry erase boards, but I have a big advantage over you guys! I don't have to worry about nutes, or ph, or checking any of that stuff, my notes a really just basic stuff! like dates, when I gave who water, ipm and stuff like that! It kinda nice to not have to think about all that extra stuff.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 14, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so when u say you made this, is it something I can download and try out? I've looked for good apps in the past and never found anything wroth my time!


No you cant download it. I didnt pay to release it in the Google play store. I used a program called visual basics. And laid it out kindve like a spread sheet. Would be the best way to explain it. And linked it to my ewelink app that runs all my lights, fans, humidifiers, dehumidifiers. And everything that runs on 120v system. I wireless control of all my tents. Every single thing I can shut down individually or entire tents at a time, or the entire building. 

But I use temp sensors in my tent to control humidity and fans. You set on/off points. Humidity gets to a certain point it either kicks on dehumi or humi. Or temp gets to high kicks on fans. Or too low it shuts them off. I have heaters that kick on/off too. But it hasn't got cold enough to run them yet. Getting close. 

You can see in the pic. The first wireless switch is off bc the humidity dropped down so it turned off the dehumidifier. But I use the app I made in conjunction with ewelink. I wanna get pressure sensors to place under the pots. And when they get light to a certain limit. It will send a push notification to my phone. To let me know one is light and needs fed. I'm working on program for them now.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks man.
> I seen you went pink, n hesin is black, GPS is white , figured I’d go lime green
> View attachment 4233172


IHG is lime green, fwiw.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> No you cant download it. I didnt pay to release it in the Google play store. I used a program called visual basics. And laid it out kindve like a spread sheet. Would be the best way to explain it. And linked it to my ewelink app that runs all my lights, fans, humidifiers, dehumidifiers. And everything that runs on 120v system. I wireless control of all my tents. Every single thing I can shut down individually or entire tents at a time, or the entire building.
> 
> But I use temp sensors in my tent to control humidity and fans. You set on/off points. Humidity gets to a certain point it either kicks on dehumi or humi. Or temp gets to high kicks on fans. Or too low it shuts them off. I have heaters that kick on/off too. But it hasn't got cold enough to run them yet. Getting close.
> 
> ...


why are you not selling this shit! man you could make bank you really sound like you know what your doing, and if it works that we'll ppl Will pay!


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 14, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> why are you not selling this shit! man you could make bank you really sound like you know what your doing, and if it works that we'll ppl Will pay!


dude, VB is writing code. aka https://mva.microsoft.com/en-us/training-courses/visual-basic-fundamentals-for-absolute-beginners-16507

now if you wrote your own program, you can be sole proprietor and sell it yourself for millions. I'd say Whyte wrote up the code for that specific program for hisself, lol. not to share for a nominal fee on something you could learn yourself, just sayin.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 14, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> sad thing for me, a lot of those strains I've never been able to see or taste, unfortunately if I want to try it bad enough, I just have to grow it myself! but hey its not all that bad lol!


You are not alone in that my man. I am a strain noob! I've been growing for a while now. Back then, everything was done under the veil of paranoia and secrecy. I've run mainly Nirvana strains,(my brother signed up to them I ordered thru him)bagseeds, and even some mexi brickweeds seeds.
I have just recently upped my genetic library, THAT shit was scary! A few cool,peeps here made the journey less perilous.
When I get the autos, it'll be a personal first also. Back then, autos were shit. Period.Point blank. 
So, ANY chemdog/dawg,gsc or it's crosses, gorilla glue, and I'm sure plenty of other "hype/popular strains" not mentioned I have yet to be privy to. 
It's all good tho, I have enough beans to find them!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 14, 2018)

Man kept his word and sent free seeds. We will see how the rest of his work goes. 


I want to clarify something to the ones that say that s1 shouldn't be added to the gene pool. Some say fems shouldn't be added.

Here's the thing. With me there is a distinction, for me there are two different types of seed. Maybe three. I make s1 and f1 fem crosses. Those are for production only. So I have production seeds, heirloom seeds grown for many years and then regular seed stock that may be used at later times.

As long as the seller is upfront I see no problem with s1. I won't breed then further. They are for growing. 

I have s1, fem crosses, regular seeds, worked regular seeds, autos, and fem autos all in my catalog. They all serve a purpose.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 14, 2018)

I kept notes the first few months I was growing.. I quickly realized it was a waste of fukn time that I'd rather spend with my family


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 14, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I kept notes the first few months I was growing.. I quickly realized it was a waste of fukn time that I'd rather spend with my family


I use the KISS method of cultivation. I literally water a couple times a week and let the plants do their thing.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 14, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> dude, VB is writing code. aka https://mva.microsoft.com/en-us/training-courses/visual-basic-fundamentals-for-absolute-beginners-16507
> 
> now if you wrote your own program, you can be sole proprietor and sell it yourself for millions. I'd say Whyte wrote up the code for that specific program for hisself, lol. not to share for a nominal fee on something you could learn yourself, just sayin.


Exactly.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 14, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I got Tropicanna Cookies on the way from the same cat i got my wed cake,Its 100 percent.


Those Trops look sick...as do many of the crosses Oni/Harrry made with her. (and "Papaya" as well). I'm a bit late to the Wedding....but I can't wait to see who is on the guest list in these packs. 

Good luck on the WC reversal.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> When I get the autos, it'll be a personal first also. Back then, autos were shit. Period.Point blank.
> !


I'm yet to be convinced that's not the case still. I'll be interested in reports of heisenottos.



blowincherrypie said:


> I kept notes the first few months I was growing.. I quickly realized it was a waste of fukn time that I'd rather spend with my family


I keep a calendar on the wall, and keep 'how many days' notes mostly. When I have a bloom area finished, I want 2 week flowered -in -veg plants ready to move in. Helps me know when to germ new beans as well. Keeping a steady high, I'd rather have some notes than try to exercise the grey matter.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 14, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm yet to be convinced that's not the case still. I'll be interested in reports of heisenottos.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep a calendar on the wall, and keep 'how many days' notes mostly. When I have a bloom area finished, I want 2 week flowered -in -veg plants ready to move in. Helps me know when to germ new beans as well. Keeping a steady high, I'd rather have some notes than try to exercise the grey matter.


I have a 3-4 week perpetual so I just keep things in solos until a week or two before I need them. Im not knocking keeping notes/calendar, just didnt help much personally. I keep track by picture dates so I guess that's a form of calendar


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 14, 2018)

I think I just like to be able to look back and help me remember things, I take a pic of every calender before I erase it! never know when ur gunna ask yourself, when did i do that, or w.e.!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 14, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm yet to be convinced that's not the case still. I'll be interested in reports of heisenottos.
> 
> I'm not convinced on autos either. I mean, I haven't given them a chance. In years but back then it was just a novelty to see mj flower irregardless of photoperiod.
> I see, well it appears, they have come a long way from the looks of it on the internet.
> ...


I keep a calender to mainly germ dates and res fill dates to keep track of how much they are drinking. Also, flower dates to keep the perpetual somewhat organized.
I tried and used a program a forum member here made. Growbuddy iirc. Damn good program, but I was kinda sketched because it had to be online to use.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 14, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I think I just like to be able to look back and help me remember things, I take a pic of every calender before I erase it! never know when ur gunna ask yourself, when did i do that, or w.e.!


Lol yup, I've thrown calendars away(after shredding and pouring hot grease in the trash)....and well after trash pick-up, I'm like ....when did I...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm not sure how my post/quote got jacked up. Seems to happen everytime I'm replying to or quoting a post and someone posts to the thread. Not gonna try to fix it, hopefully it can be deciphered.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 14, 2018)

Anyone who inquired about the seeds and havnt gotten them please contact me via email agt [email protected].

The lady at the post office that typed in all the addresses screwed up an order an it looks like it was return to sender due to insufficient address.Make sure when u send me the addresse they are correct.Anyone who still needs them and didnt get them please send me an email,and we will get you straight.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 14, 2018)

I never really thought I'd see the business side of heisen, and I can say for sure, it looks good on you bro!


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 14, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Anyone who inquired about the seeds and havnt gotten them please contact me via email agt [email protected].
> 
> The lady at the post office that typed in all the addresses screwed up an order an it looks like it was return to sender due to insufficient address.Make sure when u send me the addresse they are correct.Anyone who still needs them and didnt get them please send me an email,and we will get you straight.


auto testers or reg testers?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 14, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> auto testers or reg testers?


Autos


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Nov 14, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Anyone who inquired about the seeds and havnt gotten them please contact me via email agt [email protected].
> 
> The lady at the post office that typed in all the addresses screwed up an order an it looks like it was return to sender due to insufficient address.Make sure when u send me the addresse they are correct.Anyone who still needs them and didnt get them please send me an email,and we will get you straight.


just sent my info via you website form 

Oh wait are these all autos?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 14, 2018)

Purpsmagurps said:


> just sent my info via you website form
> 
> Oh wait are these all autos?


Yea the only testers going out now are some autos I made a couple years ago.

They will be good for anyone in a short outdoor season.
Also if someone just wants to get a quick return on some smoke they can be flowered in a veg room under 18 6 or better.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 14, 2018)

Ive got my hands full right now I'll get in on the next drop!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 14, 2018)

Should I resubmit thru the above email or the one we've been corresponding thru?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 14, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I never really thought I'd see the business side of heisen, and I can say for sure, it looks good on you bro!


lol.. what?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 14, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Should I resubmit thru the above email or the one we've been corresponding thru?


I have yours going out,your good


----------



## Paddletail (Nov 14, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Should I resubmit thru the above email or the one we've been corresponding thru?


 Same thing happened here


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 14, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol.. what?


he can't be a dick! lmfao, saying that without saying that! I find it funny, bc I can just imagine him cursing and screaming but he can't send the msg, lmfao


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 14, 2018)

Paddletail said:


> Same thing happened here


Naw his never went out.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol.. what?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 14, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Living in Canada pisses me off sometimes
> Can’t order from that site, there sister company that will ship to me doesn’t carry the foam .
> Guess I’ll look for other options


Here you go BigHorn. https://www.420packaging.com/Small-Plastic-Seed-Containers-120300-1000Box_p_460.html#tab-3


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 14, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Here you go BigHorn. https://www.420packaging.com/Small-Plastic-Seed-Containers-120300-1000Box_p_460.html#tab-3


Thank you


----------



## Kami Samurai (Nov 14, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> auto testers or reg testers?


Sweet pic man. You don’t mess with the peaky blinders.

Hey Heisen did you ever get your RDWC Guide sorted?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 14, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> Sweet pic man. You don’t mess with the peaky blinders.
> 
> Hey Heisen did you ever get your RDWC Guide sorted?


Not yet,I been stupid busy the past week. I'll get on it soon.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Autos


Why are you watering down your genetics?

auto's suck i thought u was cool @Heisenbeans


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 15, 2018)

cause there is a market for autos, many like them, I haven grown any out yet, save time and space and the days of lowryders are gone, mephisto and some others have took shit to further generations, now its chem and others they've auto'd. I get why you dont' like em, but if there is a market, and there obviously is, he's giving the market what it wants. Don't mean he's mixing the autos with the goodies, lolol. Just sayin. You older guys that don't have time, and space and resource restraints will never understand fems and autos. lol, j/k on the older guy comment.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> cause there is a market for autos, many like them, I haven grown any out yet, save time and space and the days of lowryders are gone, mephisto and some others have took shit to further generations, now its chem and others they've auto'd. I get why you dont' like em, but if there is a market, and there obviously is, he's giving the market what it wants. Don't mean he's mixing the autos with the goodies, lolol. Just sayin. You older guys that don't have time, and space and resource restraints will never understand fems and autos. lol, j/k on the older guy comment.


Fuck auto seeds they are watering down the genetic pool and should stopped being used, people growing autos need to wake up and stop growing that trash.

And i have tested the new auto's they aren't worth bothering with, people growing them just don't know or care what quality is.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 15, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Fuck auto seeds they are watering down the genetic pool and should stopped being used, people growing autos need to wake up and stop growing that trash.
> 
> And i have tested the new auto's they aren't worth bothering with, people growing them just don't know or care what quality is.


like bagseed? Thats fuckin up the genetic pool too, right? In a perfect world, there'd be no auto, no fems, no polyhybrids, all landraces. It's not a perfect world and its everyman for himself, aka, why the autos and fems are so popular. jmho, its not too late for griping, but it may be too late to convince others they aren't worth their while. I guess the Spanish locals that threw a shit fit when the DNA boys filled fields and fields of fems plants in Spain scared they might hermie and dirty up the local landraces. But it didn't stop DNA from doin it, lol.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> like bagseed? Thats fuckin up the genetic pool too, right? In a perfect world, there'd be no auto, no fems, no polyhybrids, all landraces. It's not a perfect world and its everyman for himself, aka, why the autos and fems are so popular. jmho, its not too late for griping, but it may be too late to convince others they aren't worth their while. I guess the Spanish locals that threw a shit fit when the DNA boys filled fields and fields of fems plants in Spain scared they might hermie and dirty up the local landraces. But it didn't stop DNA from doin it, lol.


fem seeds are a lot different from autos

autos are a shitty little plant called ruderalis, it's a 3rd species of cannabis that grows very small and will flower under any light schedule. It also has a horrible flavor and barely any THC. 

When you cross cannabis sativa or cannabis indica with cannabis ruderalis you have watered down the genetics.

All auto's are watered down genetics.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 15, 2018)

isnt that what the cbd craze is about, low thc, high cbd strains, lol. Make up your mind, man, can't have it both ways, lol, j/k you can have it any way you want it.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> isnt that what the cbd craze is about, low thc, high cbd strains, lol. Make up your mind, man, can't have it both ways, lol, j/k you can have it any way you want it.


Good CBD plants need to be cloned, you can't clone an auto.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 15, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Good CBD plants need to be cloned, you can't clone an auto.


got guys on this site saying they do clone and never had a problem. Until you actually grow and try, I guess, a guy doesn't really know, its just a theory, albeit shared by many. Why not just use hemp instead of supposedly good cbd plants, or as I like to call em, the bad phenos of a strain, lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 15, 2018)

Updated the testers form and made a lot of other updates to the site, most of which are not necessarily visible to users, some are infrastructure improvements, some will be visible after further testing on my part.

Breeders and Strains will be fleshed out more as things move along, more public updates by tomorrow.

https://heisenbeans.com/testers

Peace.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Updated the testers form and made a lot of other updates to the site, most of which are not necessarily visible to users, some are infrastructure improvements, some will be visible after further testing on my part.
> 
> Breeders and Strains will be fleshed out more as things move along, more public updates by tomorrow.
> 
> ...


good luck to all the testers


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 15, 2018)

when the fems are ready, i am interested in testing some of them. i'll put them in the next run after i receive them. you know i'm good for showing off progress and giving honest opinions.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 15, 2018)

is the journal mentioned the one you are going to be doing, or is it one you've done in the past?


----------



## Paddletail (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Naw his never went out.


You may have him and I mixed up. I had you check tracking last night and then had to give you name & address again


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

Paddletail said:


> You may have him and I mixed up. I had you check tracking last night and then had to give you name & address again



His never went out with the first order cause I was waiting to hear back from him on an address question.
Sending yours out now along with a few others.
2 had returned to Sender because of insufficient address.
Either the lady that typed the addresses in did a couple wrong not sure.im re sending them out today along with the rest of all the new ones from the week.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 15, 2018)

Are all the autos going out tracked? Also a lot of Mephistos autos are nearing 30% , that's not to watered down imo. But I do get what was meant , but were way past that point now.


----------



## Paddletail (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> His never went out with the first order cause I was waiting to hear back from him on an address question.
> Sending yours out now along with a few others.
> 2 had returned to Sender because of insufficient address.
> Either the lady that typed the addresses in did a couple wrong not sure.im re sending them out today along with the rest of all the new ones from the week.



Roger that. Much appreciated


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Are all the autos going out tracked? Also a lot of Mephistos autos are nearing 30% , that's not to watered down imo. But I do get what was meant , but were way past that point now.


Yes just like a regular order if you were to buy seeds


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> His never went out with the first order cause I was waiting to hear back from him on an address question.
> Sending yours out now along with a few others.
> 2 had returned to Sender because of insufficient address.
> Either the lady that typed the addresses in did a couple wrong not sure.im re sending them out today along with the rest of all the new ones from the week.


My changes to the tester request form should reduce those errors by forcing some formatting on the address information.

Canadian provinces are below the states in the dropdown on the tester form, nations are ordered by overall national population, sorry...no offense.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yes just like a regular order if you were to buy seeds


I sent you a safe address a few days ago to send the autoes to.did you send me out any yet for me and friends to grow?If not no problem,just wounded to know so my friend could keep the mail checked?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> I sent you a safe address a few days ago to send the autoes to.did you send me out any yet for me and friends to grow?If not no problem,just wounded to know so my friend could keep the mail checked?


Email me and remind who u are I have no way to know from your screen name


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Why are you watering down your genetics?
> 
> auto's suck i thought u was cool @Heisenbeans


These are seeds I made a couple years back for 600 acres I had.i was gonna run a few 100 of em on the food plot fields but I got rid of that property.these are just to give people something to run till the first big drop.

Hardly watered down though. These are good plants and everyone who smoked the plants from this seed stock couldn't tell they was autos as u say. I got no complaints


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> These are seeds I made a couple years back for 600 acres I had.i was gonna run a few 100 of em on the food plot fields but I got rid of that property.these are just to give people something to run till the first big drop.
> 
> Hardly watered down though. These are good plants and everyone who smoked the plants from this seed stock couldn't tell they was autos as u say. I got no complaints


I can't run any, bc of space. but what are the strains of the autos? I'm just curious.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I can't run any, bc of space. but what are the strains of the autos? I'm just curious.


Sour diesel NL crosses.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 15, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Good CBD plants need to be cloned, you can't clone an auto.


Lol yes you can. And I'm pretty sure ruderalis in Russia I think is a landrace. How it is watering down using a landrace strain to breed with. I've seen post of autos tested at over 25% THC. And I've smoked an auto that you couldn't even tell it was. Stoned me pretty good too. I agree not liking them. I've only run a few in my life time. Wasnt horrible but wasnt something worth revisiting. Same as with a few breeders of photos too.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Lol yes you can. And I'm pretty sure ruderalis in Russia I think is a landrace. How it is watering down using a landrace strain to breed with. I've seen post of autos tested at over 25% THC. And I've smoked an auto that you couldn't even tell it was. Stoned me pretty good too. I agree not liking them. I've only run a few in my life time. Wasnt horrible but wasnt something worth revisiting. Same as with a few breeders of photos too.


Yeah man these autos I'm giving out will not dissapoint.i would put them up against a majority of shit I've seen on other threads.

You can clone them but you cant revert to veg.they will just continue to flower till death.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah man these autos I'm giving out will not dissapoint.i would put them up against a majority of shit I've seen on other threads.
> 
> You can clone them but you cant revert to veg.they will just continue to flower till death.


Yeah exactly. I've cloned autos myself. Lol idk why people say stuff that they really dont know if it's TRUE or not. Yeah theres def no reveg at all. But they 100% can be cloned, topped, lsted, supercropped, transplanted. Tlpretty much everything you can with a photo except flowering starts and finishing, and reveg.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah exactly. I've cloned autos myself. Lol idk why people say stuff that they really dont know if it's TRUE or not. Yeah theres def mo reveg at all. But they 100% can be cloned, topped, lsted, supercropped, transplanted. Tlpretty much everything you can with a photo except flowering starts and finishing, and reveg.


Thats the only reason i shyed away from them cause i would find a fire female that was worth having and than wouldnt be able to keep any of them. They are good for quick turnaround though and i would put the ones i made against any of the other auto breeders.

I doubt I'll carry more in the future unless there is just a huge request to bring them back.I would most likely want to breed in some of the other crosses, The only issue is auto breeding has to be done in real time. You cant save a female. I'ts select and breed on the spot so every female has to be sprayed continuously for every run cause the breeding process is perpetual. in other words easy to grow,pain in the ass to make seeds.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah exactly. I've cloned autos myself. Lol idk why people say stuff that they really dont know if it's TRUE or not. Yeah theres def no reveg at all. But they 100% can be cloned, topped, lsted, supercropped, transplanted. Tlpretty much everything you can with a photo except flowering starts and finishing, and reveg.


You can't keep auto's.


Heisenbeans said:


> Thats the only reason i shyed away from them cause i would find a fire female that was worth having and than wouldnt be able to keep any of them. They are good for quick turnaround though and i would put the ones i made against any of the other auto breeders.
> 
> I doubt I'll carry more in the future unless there is just a huge request to bring them back.I would most likely want to breed in some of the other crosses, The only issue is auto breeding has to be done in real time. You cant save a female. I'ts select and breed on the spot so every female has to be sprayed continuously for every run cause the breeding process is perpetual. in other words easy to grow,pain in the ass to make seeds.


Thought you were cool bro, didn't know you grew autos.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 15, 2018)

Auto question. I veg under 6/6/6/6. and flower under 10/14. Are autos best ran under 20/4 -18/6 -16/8 or....? Shit, I may even try a run under my normal veg light regimen.


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 15, 2018)

Lol I guess you aren't "cool" if you grow autos, wtf does that even mean? sounds like high school drama. Not to mention he gave away the seeds for free...


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Auto question. I veg under 6/6/6/6. and flower under 10/14. Are autos best ran under 20/4 -18/6 -16/8 or....? Shit, I may even try a run under my normal veg light regimen.


You can flower them in your veg room or a closed in screen porch.
I've tested them seeds twice and they are worth growing.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> What makes you say that?


I had to look it up.took me to some porn sites.groce shit


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I had to look it up.took me to some porn sites.groce shit


Lol that's why I asked, I don't think he knows what it means.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 15, 2018)

cucks, bukake, we had been derailed to porn hub, lmfao Where's the weed?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I had to look it up.took me to some porn sites.groce shit


Ya I had to do that once cuz some fruit called me that in the politics section.. still confused how that's political but whatever. I was pissed I had that crap on my google search history 

Edit: Figured out the political cuck crap.. lmbao

https://www.gq.com/story/why-angry-white-men-love-calling-people-cucks


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> You can flower them in your veg room or a closed in screen porch.
> I've tested them seeds twice and they are worth growing.


Thanks, no outside for me Duke, my state is red azz fuck! I'd imagine the stench would be a dead giveaway..


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 15, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Ya I had to do that once cuz some fruit called me that in the politics section.. still confused how that's political but whatever. I was pissed I had that crap on my google search history
> 
> Edit: Figured out the political cuck crap.. lmbao
> 
> https://www.gq.com/story/why-angry-white-men-love-calling-people-cucks


You know someone’s an asshole when they start throwing around terms like “cuck” and “snowflake”.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 15, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> You can't keep autos


Ummm no shit. Nobody said you could. You said you cant clone them. And you can. It's been done 100s of times. .


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 15, 2018)

I'm sure this is photo shopped, maybe not but either way, this shit is beautiful!!! just figured I'd share it with you degenerates!!!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm sure this is photo shopped, maybe not but either way, this shit is beautiful!!! just figured I'd share it with you degenerates!!!
> 
> View attachment 4233843


Looks terrible,fluffy buds lol.I think you posted that in the wrong thread.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Looks terrible,fluffy buds lol.I think you posted that in the wrong thread.


lmfao, man I'm just talking about the colors, lol dam man!


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Looks terrible,fluffy buds lol.I think you posted that in the wrong thread.


Hahahaha now what thread would you post that in @Heisenbeans lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Hahahaha now what thread would you post that in @Heisenbeans lol


The fluffy buds thread where flowering never ends,buds so good they flower through the winter lol and reveg in the spring.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> The fluffy buds thread where flowering never ends,buds so good they flower through the winter lol and reveg in the spring.


That’s how you know it’s good. When you can see light through the main cola. 


Chicks dig a fluffy bush, it’s cushion.


----------



## Sublime4tna (Nov 15, 2018)

Just a comment on breeding autos, you can breed them with photos and a small percentage of the seeds will come out with the auto gene, find a male and female that you like from them and boom next batch of seeds will be autos


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

Sublime4tna said:


> Just a comment on breeding autos, you can breed them with photos and a small percentage of the seeds will come out with the auto gene, find a male and female that you like from them and boom next batch of seeds will be autos


Its recessive.none of them babies will be autos.
Only the second generation will make 25 percent autos and you have to search through alot to find them.
I've already done it.only thing that gives you 100 percent is 3rd generation babies that 100 percent auto crossed together.
Not worth the hassle unless I was a dedicated auto breeder which i have no interest.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

Also make autos are pointless cause the purpose of running them is time and space.people want auto fems.plant them and go


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I thought it took 3 or 4 generations?


Naw they skip.
A full auto crossed to full photo makes 0 auto seeds.

Sprout 50 and select 2 bad ass fems that flower under 18 6 but they won't be like full blown flower.

Cross them 2 and 25 percent will be full auto.select 2 of them that full out auto and there babies will be 75 percent auto.

Select 2 of them that auto and there babies will all be 100 percent autos.
I've already done it and it sucks and is a pain in the ass.

Auto breeders are raking in the cash right now


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Naw they skip.
> A full auto crossed to full photo makes 0 auto seeds.
> 
> Sprout 50 and select 2 bad ass fems that flower under 18 6 but they won't be like full blown flower.
> ...


good to know, I've never known that! but also never been a fan or autos, but only 4 two reason, 1 cloning them sucks bc the clones will still be on the same day flowering as the mother(so makes zero since to clone) and 2 I like to control the size I want, before starting flower!


----------



## Sublime4tna (Nov 15, 2018)

After you get the seeds you want you grow out the females and get some cs and then you have your feminized autos


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Autos suck but the breeders do make a shitload people constantly need new auto seeds since you cant keep clones


They dont really suck man not sure why u say that.
I've grown some that were as good as any of rhe photo shit I've ran except for the super elite cuts I have....there just from a whole nother planet


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

Sublime4tna said:


> After you get the seeds you want you grow out the females and get some cs and then you have your feminized autos


So that's how they do it? pretty smart.


----------



## Sublime4tna (Nov 15, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Autos suck but the breeders do make a shitload people constantly need new auto seeds since you cant keep clones


Autos are always nice throw in a veg tent, they never really take up much room and make great hash and edibles


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> They dont really suck man not sure why u say that.
> I've grown some that were as good as any of rhe photo shit I've ran except for the super elite cuts I have....there just from a whole nother planet


I have run some autos but they don't compare to what i usually grow , not worth the time to grow less than top shelf for me, 60$ oz here from the dispensary of fire so if i can't beat that not worth me growing.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 15, 2018)

Sublime4tna said:


> Autos are always nice throw in a veg tent, they never really take up much room and make great hash and edibles


They take up my plant count


----------



## Sublime4tna (Nov 15, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> They take up my plant count


Yeah you just have to rain on others parade man


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 15, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I have run some autos but they don't compare to what i usually grow , not worth the time to grow less than top shelf for me, 60$ oz here from the dispensary of fire so if i can't beat that not worth me growing.


I grew a tent of auto freebies about 4.5-5 years ago and they were so garbage its left me scarred. Ive seen some of the new autos, and they do look nice, but I just havent been able to bring myself to pull the trigger on em


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 15, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I grew a tent of auto freebies about 4.5-5 years ago and they were so garbage its left me scarred. Ive seen some of the new autos, and they do look nice, but I just havent been able to bring myself to pull the trigger on em


I grew out some fastbuds autos recently, they were trash. 

I thought maybe autos got better since i last tried them, not much better, still got that nasty auto flavor.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 15, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> They take up my plant count


What's a plant count?


----------



## Sublime4tna (Nov 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What's a plant count?


I think it’s a thing where people have to count there plants???


----------



## klx (Nov 15, 2018)

Crikey, go away for 2 weeks and the harshest critic on the GPS thread is handing out Autos????

Just jokes, good luck with it all man let us know when you get international hooked up!


----------



## boybelue (Nov 15, 2018)

I played around with lowryder diesel when it came out, they was gifted to me, seeded it for 2 generations. Then outcrossed it to another auto that a buddy game me and that offspring seemed to have lost the autoflower trait. Didn't actually finish them because they were getting tall and lanky so i let them go. The lowryder D had decent taste and midrange potency. No yield! Practically NONE!


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

many reports of fastbuds being shit, not sure why you'd try those instead of mephisto and as previously mentioned, if you grew them 4 yrs ago, they been workin em since then and they aren't the same as those damn ole shit lowryders, or lowryder deisels or some of the others we tried in OR, those were shit. But mephisto has quite a following, sorta like GPS, and you can't convince some otherwise for saving space and time and getting some weight when they are getting upper 20's in percent thc. But yea, four or five yrs ago, all autos were shit, lol. KInda like growing Grapefruit 10 yrs ago and smoked so much and it was a bit of a letdown, I'll never mess with it again, I don't care what anyone says.lol. So I understand you guys not liking nor never liking the autos. I'll never smoke grapefruit again, even at 50 percent thc, lmfao.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> The fluffy buds thread where flowering never ends,buds so good they flower through the winter lol and reveg in the spring.


They hibernate like bear. Then when spring comes they automatically reveg. They are like the never ending autos.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I played around with lowryder diesel when it came out, they was gifted to me, seeded it for 2 generations. Then outcrossed it to another auto that a buddy game me and that offspring seemed to have lost the autoflower trait. Didn't actually finish them because they were getting tall and lanky so i let them go. The lowryder D had decent taste and midrange potency. No yield! Practically NONE!


When you breed with autos. And a photo period. The first generation only 25% will be autos I believe.


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 16, 2018)

@Heisenbeans what strains will be in the first round of fems? gg4, cake, any more?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 16, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> @Heisenbeans what strains will be in the first round of fems? gg4, cake, any more?


Adub
Wed cake
Ecsd
Jet fuel og
GG4
Black banana cookies #9
Katsu bubba kush
91 chem skunk va
GMO
Triangle Kush
MAC1 

I'll have 5 more added about 3 weeks after thise are dropped but I'm not releasing any names till it gets close to that time.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

GMO, Katsu, Adub, Wed Cake, very very nice lineup, I must say


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> GMO, Katsu, Adub, Wed Cake, very very nice lineup, I must say


Yeah I'm diggin em too. Now if he can just get on the ball and get some fems made.


----------



## Sublime4tna (Nov 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I'm diggin em too. Now if he can just get on the ball and get some fems made.


I think he said they’re all fems


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

Sublime4tna said:


> I think he said they’re all fems


Yeah I know. I was just busting his balls about getting on the ball and getting them made.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 16, 2018)

Have any of you tried dr,green thumbs autos?if so tell me about the one auto that he sells.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 16, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> Have any of you tried dr,green thumbs autos?if so tell me about the one auto that he sells.


Yea, but I wouldn't technically consider it an auto because it supposedly contains no ruderalis in it. You can keep it in veg indefinitely under 24/0. They can get pretty big(4-5 ft maybe more) ,lacked trichs, but some were pretty strong.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 16, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Yea, but I wouldn't technically consider it an auto because it supposedly contains no ruderalis in it. You can keep it in veg indefinitely under 24/0. They can get pretty big(4-5 ft maybe more) ,lacked trichs, but some were pretty strong.


He said from sprout to chop time 90 days.why iam asking question is that I bought some of them and his g13.tell me all you can.thank you


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Lol yes you can. And I'm pretty sure ruderalis in Russia I think is a landrace. How it is watering down using a landrace strain to breed with. I've seen post of autos tested at over 25% THC. And I've smoked an auto that you couldn't even tell it was. Stoned me pretty good too. I agree not liking them. I've only run a few in my life time. Wasnt horrible but wasnt something worth revisiting. Same as with a few breeders of photos too.


Anyone that says autos are watered down have either never grown them or grew them in the past when they were crappy.

I admit I used to dislike autos. Now they are better. 20+ % thc. 

Mephisto is about the best in the auto business. I like dinafem xxl sativa dominant autos as well. Buddha, not big Buddha makes some nice autos. 

5-7 years ago I called autos junk and they were hit and miss. The last couple years I've got some fire out of autos. Stuff that a couple hits would do me. 

I'm not going to mention who but another seed bank teamed up with, mainly with mephisto, and other auto breeder and did comparison grow giveaways. Really got thier names out there. I got the free seeds the last 5-6 grows and liked them.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah exactly. I've cloned autos myself. Lol idk why people say stuff that they really dont know if it's TRUE or not. Yeah theres def no reveg at all. But they 100% can be cloned, topped, lsted, supercropped, transplanted. Tlpretty much everything you can with a photo except flowering starts and finishing, and reveg.


For sure and most autos respond well to topping and yield more if done right.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Auto question. I veg under 6/6/6/6. and flower under 10/14. Are autos best ran under 20/4 -18/6 -16/8 or....? Shit, I may even try a run under my normal veg light regimen.


Autos do best around 18/6 or 19/5. More light doesn't do much. Odd schedules work as well. I used to do 6/2 with them.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 16, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> He said from sprout to chop time 90 days.why iam asking question is that I bought some of them and his g13.tell me all you can.thank you


There great for their purpose, I started mine inside in solo's and put them outside in the ground after a couple weeks, and that was around the middle of April close to 4/20 and they came down about the middle of June. I didn't keep up with my dates exactly but I thought mine finished before the 90 day mark. There great if you depend on an early outdoor crop for smoke or income. Mine lacked on taste and bag appeal, but that could have been error on my part, I amended with Growilla Veg/compost n peat at beginning, did nothing for bloom. What I remember most was the lack of trichs even though it was strong medicine, its been to long for me to describe taste and effect but i wasn't disappointed, not connoisseur but definitely worth growing in my opinion.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 16, 2018)

boybelue said:


> There great for their purpose, I started mine inside in solo's and put them outside in the ground after a couple weeks, and that was around the middle of April close to 4/20 and they came down about the middle of June. I didn't keep up with my dates exactly but I thought mine finished before the 90 day mark. There great if you depend on an early outdoor crop for smoke or income. Mine lacked on taste and bag appeal, but that could have been error on my part, I amended with Growilla Veg/compost n peat at beginning, did nothing for bloom. What I remember most was the lack of trichs even though it was strong medicine, its been to long for me to describe taste and effect but i wasn't disappointed, not connoisseur but definitely worth growing in my opinion.


There are things that really hurt yield on autos. One is starting in solo cups. The tap root is part of the flowering mechanism on auto. Start straight to final pots for best yield. Stick to veg nutes the whole grow or at least til stretch stops. Flower nutes can induce flowering quicker in them.

For indoors 5 gallons is the max with 3 gallons being the sweet spot at much bigger the extra weight isn't worth the extra pot space. Outdoors a 5 gallon pot or hole would be good. 

I usually get autos around 36 inches indoors in 15 inch pots in around 90-100 days. 

I bounce back and forth. I'm not growing right now. I went to a mini perpetual and went back to photoperiod. I would still throw a couple autos in 1 gallon pots in my veg area to fill it in.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 16, 2018)

has any of you men grew out dr.green thunbs autos?????


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 16, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Adub
> Wed cake
> Ecsd
> Jet fuel og
> ...


What is going to be the price of your fem, beans and how many in a pack?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 16, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> What is going to be the price of your fem, beans and how many in a pack?


6 for 70 10 for 100 I think is the final price i settled on to offset the cost.Any pack untested will be given out as freebies till there gone with the purchase of any S1 seed pack.The first drop will include alot of new crosses that will be given out as freebies until they are tested by me and by customers. S1;s will be for sale and you will have a choice to select whatever free packs you want till they are gone. Some of the crosses given away will be Adub X Sour Diesel,Adub X GG4,Wedding Cake X GG4,Wedding Cake x GMO etc etc.I really have to many crosses to name really and will wait n see how many i can reverse at tha time.Ill have 2 4x8 flood tables loaded with seed moms.

Ill probably sell the flower room mom seeds at a stupid discount in breeders packs like 30 for 100 to get rid of them,They will still be the same crosses but there's just no way to identify them because of open pollination in that sealed room.I will still be able to tell you what mother the seed came from,and it would most likely be an S1 but no way to truly know.

The only definites will be the seed moms on the flood tables.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 16, 2018)

Any of you organic guys care to help me out a Lil with my living soil recipie??? thanks in advance guys!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/reworking-rols-recipient-help-advise.979850/


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 16, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> 6 for 70 10 for 100 I think is the final price i settled on to offset the cost.Any pack untested will be given out as freebies till there gone with the purchase of any S1 seed pack.The first drop will include alot of new crosses that will be given out as freebies until they are tested by me and by customers. S1;s will be for sale and you will have a choice to select whatever free packs you want till they are gone. Some of the crosses given away will be Adub X Sour Diesel,Adub X GG4,Wedding Cake X GG4,Wedding Cake x GMO etc etc.I really have to many crosses to name really and will wait n see how many i can reverse at tha time.Ill have 2 4x8 flood tables loaded with seed moms.
> 
> Ill probably sell the flower room mom seeds at a stupid discount in breeders packs like 30 for 100 to get rid of them,They will still be the same crosses but there's just no way to identify them because of open pollination in that sealed room.I will still be able to tell you what mother the seed came from,and it would most likely be an S1 but no way to truly know.
> 
> The only definites will be the seed moms on the flood tables.


I'm kinda interested in that mystery pack of beans lol, would make some greats to throw outsid, and just keeping and eye out for something special!!

I mean shit in a room with 10 different(or more) fire ass strains, some great things are just waiting to happen!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm kinda interested in that mystery pack of beans lol, would make some greats to throw outsid, and just keeping and eye out for something special!!
> 
> I mean shit in a room with 10 different(or more) fire ass strains, some great things are just waiting to happen!


Dude you'll prob find 1 keeper out of 6 let alone 30 seeds


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 16, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Dude you'll prob find 1 keeper out of 6 let alone 30 seeds


yes but, I hate having to dig threw beans to find a keeper, only bc of the very small space I have to work with! if I could go outdoor! that shit is what I would do! bc I could throw 100 beans out there, have enough room to clones all the "special" ones, flower then out and probably wind up with the next new hype strain everyone is always talking about! that's how's it done!


----------



## Sublime4tna (Nov 16, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Dude you'll prob find 1 keeper out of 6 let alone 30 seeds


When you dropping all those seeds again


----------



## bionicthumb (Nov 16, 2018)

oh man 91 chem skunk va x triangle kush would be super potent!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 16, 2018)

bionicthumb said:


> oh man 91 chem skunk va x triangle kush would be super potent!


How did u know I had tk.i never announced it


----------



## boybelue (Nov 16, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> has any of you men grew out dr.green thunbs autos?????


Yea im man enough!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 16, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> How did u know I had tk.i never announced it


it is a brand new account man! lol


dudes been a member for like 2 months lol

I know what group I got my money on, lmfao your doing something right when u got haters!


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 16, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Yea im man enough!


What you mean by your post?


----------



## Sparky123 (Nov 16, 2018)

I'll be honest I don't want to read through 49 pages of this. 
What are the prices and will you ship to Canada? Would like something to throw in the garden


----------



## boybelue (Nov 16, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> What you mean by your post?


Just joking man!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 16, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Adub
> Wed cake
> Ecsd
> Jet fuel og
> ...


Still no Big Smiths......


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 16, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> 6 for 70 10 for 100 I think is the final price i settled on to offset the cost.Any pack untested will be given out as freebies till there gone with the purchase of any S1 seed pack.The first drop will include alot of new crosses that will be given out as freebies until they are tested by me and by customers. S1;s will be for sale and you will have a choice to select whatever free packs you want till they are gone. Some of the crosses given away will be Adub X Sour Diesel,Adub X GG4,Wedding Cake X GG4,Wedding Cake x GMO etc etc.I really have to many crosses to name really and will wait n see how many i can reverse at tha time.Ill have 2 4x8 flood tables loaded with seed moms.
> 
> Ill probably sell the flower room mom seeds at a stupid discount in breeders packs like 30 for 100 to get rid of them,They will still be the same crosses but there's just no way to identify them because of open pollination in that sealed room.I will still be able to tell you what mother the seed came from,and it would most likely be an S1 but no way to truly know.
> 
> The only definites will be the seed moms on the flood tables.


10 for 100? Let's see a well seeded plant gets about 2k seeds. @ 10 bux a seed that's 20k per plant. @ 10 plants that's 200k. That's pretty nice coverage. After a year 2 million aint far off. That's more like acreage.

Good luck bro.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 16, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> There are things that really hurt yield on autos. One is starting in solo cups. The tap root is part of the flowering mechanism on auto. Start straight to final pots for best yield. Stick to veg nutes the whole grow or at least til stretch stops. Flower nutes can induce flowering quicker in them.
> 
> For indoors 5 gallons is the max with 3 gallons being the sweet spot at much bigger the extra weight isn't worth the extra pot space. Outdoors a 5 gallon pot or hole would be good.
> 
> ...


Going to grow mine strait in the ground with extra good things in my holes that help it grow.The autos that I got from dr.greenthumb….Iam going to grow some indoors to reverce to fem, that way I can plant a big crop of them and just hope for the best its not found by a chooper and if it gets by a few hundred pounds..lolJust wish us luck that we never again end up on the news channel here.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 16, 2018)

Will there be any promos, %off, anything ? I like the reverse auctions myself, I know you ain't lookin to copy that, but have you thought up anything interesting likewise or just keeping it simple?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 16, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Will there be any promos, %off, anything ? I like the reverse auctions myself, I know you ain't lookin to copy that, but have you thought up anything interesting likewise or just keeping it simple?


I think a weekly Freak Brothers quote would be interesting


----------



## boybelue (Nov 16, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I think a weekly Freak Brothers quote would be interesting


Dude where's the boat?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 16, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Will there be any promos, %off, anything ? I like the reverse auctions myself, I know you ain't lookin to copy that, but have you thought up anything interesting likewise or just keeping it simple?


Yeah there will mostly be free pack sales.Everyone likes free seeds.Ill probably have it for every 2 packs you get 1 free of your choice,Mix and match days so you can select or mix up whatever crosses you want.Someone might not want 10 seeds of the same cross so they can have an option to select whatever seeds they want to get to 20 seeds for a set price of like 200 or 30 seeds for 250 you pick em.

Ill come up with some cool stuff


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 16, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Adub
> Wed cake
> Ecsd
> Jet fuel og
> ...





Heisenbeans said:


> How did u know I had tk.i never announced it


Last page you announced it. I was gonna ask if you had pics. I just wanted to see how it looks compared to my lvtk pheno, ie structure wise and what not.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 16, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> 10 for 100? Let's see a well seeded plant gets about 2k seeds. @ 10 bux a seed that's 20k per plant. @ 10 plants that's 200k. That's pretty nice coverage. After a year 2 million aint far off. That's more like acreage.
> 
> Good luck bro.


if you have the best genetics! that's where the money is at! u ever heard if a broke breeder! lmfao


----------



## Sebud (Nov 17, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> 6 for 70 10 for 100 I think is the final price i settled on to offset the cost.Any pack untested will be given out as freebies till there gone with the purchase of any S1 seed pack.The first drop will include alot of new crosses that will be given out as freebies until they are tested by me and by customers. S1;s will be for sale and you will have a choice to select whatever free packs you want till they are gone. Some of the crosses given away will be Adub X Sour Diesel,Adub X GG4,Wedding Cake X GG4,Wedding Cake x GMO etc etc.I really have to many crosses to name really and will wait n see how many i can reverse at tha time.Ill have 2 4x8 flood tables loaded with seed moms.
> 
> Ill probably sell the flower room mom seeds at a stupid discount in breeders packs like 30 for 100 to get rid of them,They will still be the same crosses but there's just no way to identify them because of open pollination in that sealed room.I will still be able to tell you what mother the seed came from,and it would most likely be an S1 but no way to truly know.
> 
> The only definites will be the seed moms on the flood tables.


Flower room seeds now that's right about my price range. Looking for good personal stuff at an affordable price. Let me know when you're ready for the cash.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I think a weekly Freak Brothers quote would be interesting


Don't forget Fat Freddys Cat, always into everything.


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Last page you announced it. I was gonna ask if you had pics. I just wanted to see how it looks compared to my lvtk pheno, ie structure wise and what not.


yeah, i am curious to see the TK as well for no other reason then to know how close my one pheno of lvtk is to the tk parent. it feels like it's essentially all tk.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 17, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> Going to grow mine strait in the ground with extra good things in my holes that help it grow.The autos that I got from dr.greenthumb….Iam going to grow some indoors to reverce to fem, that way I can plant a big crop of them and just hope for the best its not found by a chooper and if it gets by a few hundred pounds..lolJust wish us luck that we never again end up on the news channel here.


Good luck. 

I'm sure it will work. I've guerilla grown for years in KY. It's doable and autos make it easier. They stand up to abuse and neglect better and don't get as big making it harder for the choppers to see.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 17, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Good luck.
> 
> I'm sure it will work. I've guerilla grown for years in KY. It's doable and autos make it easier. They stand up to abuse and neglect better and don't get as big making it harder for the choppers to see.


Are the choppers still flying up there? I haven't seen any choppers in my area in over 5 yrs, last yr they flew here there was four of them, they would follow the water channels, creeks and such, two on each side . Beating the tops of the trees they were so low. I've heard of them flying and seen on the news and in newspaper, but I think they got tips for those. I don't think their waisting the resources here without a tipoff.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Nov 17, 2018)

Any ideas for high CBD low THC strains @Heisenbeans


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 17, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Any ideas for high CBD low THC strains @Heisenbeans


If you guys want them I can. I can get high cbd cuts and make fem crosses with them and some of the lower thc stuff I have.
No way for me to test cbd in the offspring though so it would be strictly info off the parents.
I can get acdc and Ringo's gift and make seeds with them for sure.i could have had Ringo's gift 3 times already but cbd oil is so cheap it was hard for me to justify running them.

If it's someone looking for a less potent strain than yes I can make some seeds if enough people want them


----------



## Sublime4tna (Nov 17, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> If you guys want them I can. I can get high cbd cuts and make fem crosses with them and some of the lower thc stuff I have.
> No way for me to test cbd in the offspring though so it would be strictly info off the parents.
> I can get acdc and Ringo's gift and make seeds with them for sure.i could have had Ringo's gift 3 times already but cbd oil is so cheap it was hard for me to justify running them.
> 
> If it's someone looking for a less potent strain than yes I can make some seeds if enough people want them


Just a eta on your drop


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Nov 17, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> If you guys want them I can. I can get high cbd cuts and make fem crosses with them and some of the lower thc stuff I have.
> No way for me to test cbd in the offspring though so it would be strictly info off the parents.
> I can get acdc and Ringo's gift and make seeds with them for sure.i could have had Ringo's gift 3 times already but cbd oil is so cheap it was hard for me to justify running them.
> 
> If it's someone looking for a less potent strain than yes I can make some seeds if enough people want them


id love that but im unsure if there would be many that would be interested on here but with my anxiety i cant smoke any strains without a high level of CBD . 

leaves me out of luck when it comes to being able to enjoy the top strains such as GMO, MAC and Wedding Cake when i grow them out. 

I will start experimenting myself with high CBD strains and crossing them with THC strains. First one on my list will be Sundance Kid CBD.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 17, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> If you guys want them I can. I can get high cbd cuts and make fem crosses with them and some of the lower thc stuff I have.
> No way for me to test cbd in the offspring though so it would be strictly info off the parents.
> I can get acdc and Ringo's gift and make seeds with them for sure.i could have had Ringo's gift 3 times already but cbd oil is so cheap it was hard for me to justify running them.
> 
> If it's someone looking for a less potent strain than yes I can make some seeds if enough people want them


no, no low thc strains please.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 17, 2018)

Sublime4tna said:


> Just a eta on your drop


60 days give or take.had a small set back


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 17, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> no, no low thc strains please.


No worries there will be plenty of the heavy shit in the lineup


----------



## Sebud (Nov 17, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Good luck.
> 
> I'm sure it will work. I've guerilla grown for years in KY. It's doable and autos make it easier. They stand up to abuse and neglect better and don't get as big making it harder for the choppers to see.


Not sure where you get autos don't get big. Outside they can get quite large depending on strain.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 17, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Are the choppers still flying up there? I haven't seen any choppers in my area in over 5 yrs, last yr they flew here there was four of them, they would follow the water channels, creeks and such, two on each side . Beating the tops of the trees they were so low. I've heard of them flying and seen on the news and in newspaper, but I think they got tips for those. I don't think their waisting the resources here without a tipoff.


They didn't fly much while Obama was in office, every once in a while. With Jeff Sessions wanting to go after cannabis again I think there is more funding. This was the busiest year for choppers I've seen in a long time.

I've told this story here before. I was in a patch one morning. I got there late and the sun came up on me. About an hour later I started to notice a hum. I have hearing loss and didn't notice until it was too late. 

Several choppers stopped over the patch I was in. They started hovering and out guys come repelling on ropes.

I grabbed a big arm full of buds and headed for cover. Luckily it wasn't a real open area and I had a chance to bolt. I saw a large tree that had fallen over and there was a gap under part of it. I crawled under it and covered myself with leaves. The choppers were blowing them off faster than what I could rake them up. The log was half rotten. I started breaking big chunks of it out and covered myself. 

I sat there for over the next hour or so and watch them cut it, tie it up and then fly off with it. I watied another hour or so and then climb out of my hole and went home.


Sebud said:


> Not sure where you get autos don't get big. Outside they can get quite large depending on strain.


From personal experience. They don't get that big. 5-6 foot on the xxl autos. Maybe slightly bigger.

I'm talking here if you grow anything long flowering they get 12-14 foot tall. Monsters. I've seen plants that get over 15 foot. 

Even indicas if planted early here will break 10 foot even.

I'm talking stalks as thick as a man's thigh

For the purposes I'm talking they dont get big.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 17, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> id love that but im unsure if there would be many that would be interested on here but with my anxiety i cant smoke any strains without a high level of CBD .
> 
> leaves me out of luck when it comes to being able to enjoy the top strains such as GMO, MAC and Wedding Cake when i grow them out.
> 
> I will start experimenting myself with high CBD strains and crossing them with THC strains. First one on my list will be Sundance Kid CBD.


Not to spam Heisen's thread with another breeder but in this case I think its worthy info.. Buy some Sour Bubble seeds from BOG Bushy Old Grower. I don't know THC CBN CBD numbers but I do know it is 1 of my favorite smokes, nice relaxing high with zero anxiety. Plus it taste fantastic.


----------



## Yoba Kenobi (Nov 17, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah there will mostly be free pack sales.Everyone likes free seeds.Ill probably have it for every 2 packs you get 1 free of your choice,Mix and match days so you can select or mix up whatever crosses you want.Someone might not want 10 seeds of the same cross so they can have an option to select whatever seeds they want to get to 20 seeds for a set price of like 200 or 30 seeds for 250 you pick em.
> 
> Ill come up with some cool stuff


Can’t even try to read the crap ole this thread has become. Very disorganized and chaotic. It seems like you were working that GG4 cross and read all the traffic as product interest and decided you want to start a seed company off that premise. Jumped the gun. Started a company based off a brand before you had a product and threw a bunch of autos out to keep intrest... it’s hectic. Price point is a bit high since they’re just chucks and force hermied feminized seeds that will be untested at product release that you’ve clearly stated you’ll giving them away for free to some growers. That's going to hinder startup sales. I’m against chuckers and half the breeders in the industry because they’re shortcuts and half ass methods are the con-artist practices that hinder the genetics industry. You also have way too much going on in my opinion as a start-up. I worry you may be misreading the fact you’ll be giving away seeds as a sustainable product interest/ traffic. 
Have you finished testing the GG4 crosses as well?
I will say this. You possess the ability to do something incredibly vetted on a laser focused level. You can try and make the best cake seeds out. With your ability to publicly document breeding. Way too little pictures in here. A lot of these people are just here for the free seeds. You’re also putting a lot on the shoulders of your testers they might as well be your ambassadors but if they fail you fail. Your so early that’s your testing would be just as helpful at gaining interest. In all honesty you can selectively show your product and you don’t know if you can trust your testers. If I was you maybe pump the breaks. Get a journal going on the breeding and testing as well as that GG4 cross.


----------



## Sebud (Nov 17, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> They didn't fly much while Obama was in office, every once in a while. With Jeff Sessions wanting to go after cannabis again I think there is more funding. This was the busiest year for choppers I've seen in a long time.
> 
> I've told this story here before. I was in a patch one morning. I got there late and the sun came up on me. About an hour later I started to notice a hum. I have hearing loss and didn't notice until it was too late.
> 
> ...


LOL well maybe not quite that big. But I've gotten 8ft. in my greenhouse thought it looked quite nice.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Nov 17, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Not to spam Heisen's thread with another breeder but in this case I think its worthy info.. Buy some Sour Bubble seeds from BOG Bushy Old Grower. I don't know THC CBN CBD numbers but I do know it is 1 of my favorite smokes, nice relaxing high with zero anxiety. Plus it taste fantastic.


thanks dude have thought of growing sour bubble before but no matter what i smoke its the THCthat sets off my anxiety, the CBD just counteracts the negative effects.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 17, 2018)

Yoba Kenobi said:


> Can’t even try to read the crap ole this thread has become. Very disorganized and chaotic. It seems like you were working that GG4 cross and read all the traffic as product interest and decided you want to start a seed company off that premise. Jumped the gun. Started a company based off a brand before you had a product and threw a bunch of autos out to keep intrest... it’s hectic. Price point is a bit high since they’re just chucks and force hermied feminized seeds that will be untested at product release that you’ve clearly stated you’ll giving them away for free to some growers. That's going to hinder startup sales. I’m against chuckers and half the breeders in the industry because they’re shortcuts and half ass methods are the con-artist practices that hinder the genetics industry. You also have way too much going on in my opinion as a start-up. I worry you may be misreading the fact you’ll be giving away seeds as a sustainable product interest/ traffic.
> Have you finished testing the GG4 crosses as well?
> I will say this. You possess the ability to do something incredibly vetted on a laser focused level. You can try and make the best cake seeds out. With your ability to publicly document breeding. Way too little pictures in here. A lot of these people are just here for the free seeds. You’re also putting a lot on the shoulders of your testers they might as well be your ambassadors but if they fail you fail. Your so early that’s your testing would be just as helpful at gaining interest. In all honesty you can selectively show your product and you don’t know if you can trust your testers. If I was you maybe pump the breaks. Get a journal going on the breeding and testing as well as that GG4 cross.


I'll be testing a lot of my own stuff.the freebies are just to get the stuff out there.i already know there will be plenty of fire.
Technically I have already seen these clones tested as I've seen a pile of crosses made with most of them so I have a good idea of what they are putting out.
I'm offering alot of the same genetics already available just at a better price and more transparency. No one is gonna force anyone to buy em.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 17, 2018)

Sebud said:


> LOL well maybe not quite that big. But I've gotten 8ft. in my greenhouse thought it looked quite nice.


Im sure they were nice. I like autos and they can be decent size. 

Let's say 8 foot. You stake it down as it grows and it more like 4 or 5 foot. 

That's a lot easier to hide.


Mexican landrace sativa's get huge here.


----------



## genuity (Nov 17, 2018)

Yoba Kenobi said:


> Can’t even try to read the crap ole this thread has become. Very disorganized and chaotic. It seems like you were working that GG4 cross and read all the traffic as product interest and decided you want to start a seed company off that premise. Jumped the gun. Started a company based off a brand before you had a product and threw a bunch of autos out to keep intrest... it’s hectic. Price point is a bit high since they’re just chucks and force hermied feminized seeds that will be untested at product release that you’ve clearly stated you’ll giving them away for free to some growers. That's going to hinder startup sales. I’m against chuckers and half the breeders in the industry because they’re shortcuts and half ass methods are the con-artist practices that hinder the genetics industry. You also have way too much going on in my opinion as a start-up. I worry you may be misreading the fact you’ll be giving away seeds as a sustainable product interest/ traffic.
> Have you finished testing the GG4 crosses as well?
> I will say this. You possess the ability to do something incredibly vetted on a laser focused level. You can try and make the best cake seeds out. With your ability to publicly document breeding. Way too little pictures in here. A lot of these people are just here for the free seeds. You’re also putting a lot on the shoulders of your testers they might as well be your ambassadors but if they fail you fail. Your so early that’s your testing would be just as helpful at gaining interest. In all honesty you can selectively show your product and you don’t know if you can trust your testers. If I was you maybe pump the breaks. Get a journal going on the breeding and testing as well as that GG4 cross.


You gonna learn today about this chucker...

I'm gonna have to Patent "chuckers"....jkjkjkjk


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2018)

Yoba Kenobi said:


> A lot of these people are just here for the free seeds. You’re also putting a lot on the shoulders of your testers they might as well be your ambassadors but if they fail you fail.


Good point. I've been on RIU for a minute. I solicited many of the best growers [ imo ] on this site to run my 'testers' for that very reason.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Good point. I've been on RIU for a minute. I solicited many of the best growers [ imo ] on this site to run my 'testers' for that very reason.


Alot of these back seat business owners dont understand everything that goes into it.

We dont tell all our secrets FFS lol.


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 17, 2018)

I was into this whole female seed thing until the price per seed hit $10. Where is the promised savings? Greed runs strong in this business and no one is safe. Not a single seed has popped and the price went up from $60 a 10 pack (Heisen posted this a few weeks back) to $100 a ten pack (to cover "expenses" he says).

This is bullshit and when I smell shit I point my finger at the source. If these seeds work out you will be a millionaire by the end of next year. Cover your expenses my ass. Who else smells shit around here?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 17, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> I was into this whole female seed thing until the price per seed hit $10. Where is the promised savings? Greed runs strong in this business and no one is safe. Not a single seed has popped and the price went up from $60 a 10 pack (Heisen posted this a few weeks back) to $100 a ten pack (to cover "expenses" he says).
> 
> This is bullshit and when I smell shit I point my finger at the source. If these seeds work out you will be a millionaire by the end of next year. Cover your expenses my ass. Who else smells shit around here?


I never wrote 10 for 60 ever.it was 7 for 60 12 for 100.
There is no reason to sell 12 seeds in a pack of fems.10 is plenty.
Everyone else sells these genetics for 150 a pack and in some cases 20 a piece for fems.6 packs for 100 to 120 EVERYWHERE.
If you seen the work and bullshit I'm having to go through including free shipping on all orders your complaint is rediculous.

Find me an Adub wedding cake or ecsd fem right now anywhere on the internet for less than 10 dollars a seed.first of all it dont even exist and second everyone sells 6 fem seed packs for 100 dollars out the door and you pay shipping.

If I went any lower considering the amount of fuckery I have to go through,wasted time,sorting through fake clones,the work in growing all this shit out.not to mention changing in and out of suits to pollinate,all the spraying and dude you have no idea the work that goes into this 

If you find me a pack of fems with these genetics for less than 100 for 10 I'll send you a free pack of everything I have on the first drop.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 17, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I never wrote 10 for 60 ever.it was 7 for 60 12 for 100.
> There is no reason to sell 12 seeds in a pack of fems.10 is plenty.
> Everyone else sells these genetics for 150 a pack and in some cases 20 a piece for fems.6 packs for 100 to 120 EVERYWHERE.
> If you seen the work and bullshit I'm having to go through including free shipping on all orders your complaint is rediculous.
> ...


fwiw I got 12 seeds in my pack of sherbhead from SOL and paid right around 100. I think a few pennies less maybe.. do I win? 

7 seeds for 60 is a good deal imo.. especially with the freebies youre talking about. I'll definitely give you a shot!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> fwiw I got 12 seeds in my pack of sherbhead from SOL and paid right around 100. I think a few pennies less maybe.. do I win?
> 
> 7 seeds for 60 is a good deal imo.. especially with the freebies youre talking about. I'll definitely give you a shot!


Yeah I'm talking about these genetics.not some back wood s1 pollen chuck pheno hunts and reverse pollinated moms from packs of seeds.

These are legit cuts and documented and photographed. You will be getting exactly what you see.


----------



## Serverchris (Nov 17, 2018)

Idk about you but I think there should be a big price gap between untested s1's of unverified genetics and completely worked and stress tested lines from professional breeders.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 17, 2018)

Serverchris said:


> Idk about you but I think there should be a big price gap between untested s1's of unverified genetics and completely worked and stress tested lines from professional breeders.


There is nothing unverified man.go back to page 1.Jesus christ.
And if you think the majority of breeders are stress testing there lines your delusional.
None of these seeds will be released or sold without the genetics being verified which I have been doing for months.

The seeds will be available. Either buy em or dont. There are plenty of other seed vendors that will sell you whatever they feel like selling you with whatever names they wanna put on the packs.
The mothers of 3 of the s1s I'm running are on the first page.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 17, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah I'm talking about these genetics.not some back wood s1 pollen chuck pheno hunts and reverse pollinated moms from packs of seeds.
> 
> These are legit cuts and documented and photographed. You will be getting exactly what you see.


looking forward to it but sherbhead is LHB x Sunset Sherb from Rado.. I thought dude has a pretty extensive genetic library. Have you heard otherwise? Honest question, not rhetorical..

I think Eso said he got 13 seeds in his pack of 'Rado East Cake (Wedding cake x TK91)... but Ive also heard of some males being found so idk what the fucks going on nowdays lol


----------



## Serverchris (Nov 17, 2018)

All the breeders I use stress test, wouldn't consider them a breeder if they didnt. Saying the guy you got your cuts from is legit is not verifying shit. Anyone can come on here and claim the same thing you have claimed and I guess that would mean they have verified their genetics?


----------



## quiescent (Nov 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> looking forward to it but sherbhead is LHB x Sunset Sherb from Rado.. I thought dude has a pretty extensive genetic library. Have you heard otherwise? Honest question, not rhetorical..
> 
> I think Eso said he got 13 seeds in his pack of 'Rado East Cake (Wedding cake x TK91)... but Ive also heard of some males being found so idk what the fucks going on nowdays lol


I got 14 in all 4 frozen margy packs, 14 and 15 in my tk91 release packs. 7 in my lemon tree packs for $80.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 17, 2018)

Serverchris said:


> All the breeders I use stress test, wouldn't consider them a breeder if they didnt. Saying the guy you got your cuts from is legit is not verifying shit. Anyone can come on here and claim the same thing you have claimed and I guess that would mean they have verified their genetics?


Lol you have no clue.the cuts I'm using have already been used extensively.one of them is the mother of the don mega which is a cup winner.
Doesn't matter how I got it or who gave it to me but I know its legit and she's mine.

Dont want em dont buy em. No one is gonna force you to


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> looking forward to it but sherbhead is LHB x Sunset Sherb from Rado.. I thought dude has a pretty extensive genetic library. Have you heard otherwise? Honest question, not rhetorical..
> 
> I think Eso said he got 13 seeds in his pack of 'Rado East Cake (Wedding cake x TK91)... but Ive also heard of some males being found so idk what the fucks going on nowdays lol


Males in fems is sloppy and questions everything you buy from that breeder.

If anyone ever finds a Male in any of my fem packs I'll refund them 10 times the amount they paid.


----------



## Serverchris (Nov 17, 2018)

Like I said you still have no way or havent at this time verified anything to anyone but yourself. Customers are going to want legit proof that they are the cuts you claim them to be.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 17, 2018)

Serverchris said:


> Like I said you still have no way or havent at this time verified anything to anyone but yourself. Customers are going to want legit proof that they are the cuts you claim them to be.


Sorry I did not get birth certificates.

Look at the pictures and make your own educated guess.

Like I said dont want them dont buy them.
Wait for the pictures to start getting posted on the thread of what people are popping.


----------



## Dustjesus (Nov 17, 2018)

What do you want? Certificate of authenticity? Lol. He has posted many pictures of the cuts he is using, with many more to come of his process in interest of transparency. Follow along if this project is of interest to you, if not? Well. Ya know.


----------



## genuity (Nov 17, 2018)

13 fem seeds of double up mints from seed junky/with a free pack of reg Ogee triangle $150(I think they advertise as 10 fem seeds tho)
12 for a 100 don't sound bad.

But it definitely looks like you are going the gu route..
You know,look em in the eyes,the cuts are real,release befor testing...
Just saying. 

Find you a sack masterflex.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 17, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Males in fems is sloppy and questions everything you buy from that breeder.
> 
> If anyone ever finds a Male in any of my fem packs I'll refund them 10 times the amount they paid.


There was definitely a huge mistake made with a rogue male. Obviously it shouldn't have been an issue.

I'm still going to buy packs of rado gear for everything he releases. People deserve second chances, maybe even thirds in some cases. He apologized, made it right to the best of his ability and I moved on.

Treat me right, put out fire and I'll forgive you for a mishap too. Had a steak sent back on me today for the first time in months. Made it right, took it out myself and apologized. I bet that group still comes back. We're all human.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> 13 fem seeds of double up mints from seed junky/with a free pack of reg Ogee triangle $150(I think they advertise as 10 fem seeds tho)
> 12 for a 100 don't sound bad.
> 
> But it definitely looks like you are going the gu route..
> ...


Yeah but im also giving away a shit load of seeds for free with those packs and im eating the shipping cost.

These are also fems.guaranteed females. So in reality you would have to buy 2 packs of regs to get the same amount of fems.

I respect your opinion.

12 fems for 100 and 7 for 60 is where it's at and it's not changing.

These cats dont realize the amount of work going into sourcing cuts and keeping all this shit alive in a specific order.ive got a pallet of rapid rooters and hydroguard.fuk this shit lol.
Spraying 24 plants with CS everyday and pollinating another 240 plants separately and having to change clothes and shit and all the cross contamination measures.

Only a crazy person would take on this kind of shit


----------



## Sebud (Nov 18, 2018)

So you saying you a little over the edge LOL


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

Sebud said:


> So you saying you a little over the edge LOL


Slightly.

Its alot of work. Just keeping shit alive is work.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 18, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah but im also giving away a shit load of seeds for free with those packs and im eating the shipping cost.
> 
> These are also fems.guaranteed females. So in reality you would have to buy 2 packs of regs to get the same amount of fems.
> 
> ...


Pollinating 240 plants? How many girls are getting pollinated from each strain?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Pollinating 240 plants? How many girls are getting pollinated from each strain?


There's gonna be alot of crosses. They won't be very big plants. It's actually 128 for the first run.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 18, 2018)

I've done it on a much smaller scale and it's not the physical labor, it's keeping everything straight in your head, and when worrying with contamination having to double ck your every move is stressful. I honestly wouldn't attempt to do as many crosses in one cycle as it sounds like your fixing to attempt. It's gonna be hard for one person, is your ole lady gonna help?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I've done it on a much smaller scale and it's not the physical labor, it's keeping everything straight in your head, and when worrying with contamination having to double ck your every move is stressful. I honestly wouldn't attempt to do as many crosses in one cycle as it sounds like your fixing to attempt. It's gonna be hard for one person, is your ole lady gonna help?


I got it covered. It's a full time job


----------



## klx (Nov 18, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah but im also giving away a shit load of seeds for free with those packs and im eating the shipping cost.
> 
> These are also fems.guaranteed females. So in reality you would have to buy 2 packs of regs to get the same amount of fems.
> 
> ...


You need some good staff. That's the trickiest part of all.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

Yoba Kenobi 2 said:


> Just want everyone to know they banned my account for this post. Shows you what type of business they run in collusion behind the consumers view. My post was not offensive and was just supposed to be factual and honest but they don’t want that here but they allowed all the other negative post because it gains views. Don’t fall for these people’s tricks.
> Feminized Breeders/ Affordable honest breeders listed. Most less then their products and more reliable.
> CSI Humbolt
> Relentless Genetics
> ...


Dude I have no control over who gets banned. Did you take a screen shot of it or is this just some propaganda to promote your antiheisen agenda 
Like seriously wtf did I do for you to call me a con man. Its ridiculous I've been shipping free shit for 2 weeks and I'm a con man...please explain


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

Yoba Kenobi 2 said:


> View attachment 4235050


Maybe something you did on another thread.
I have no idea.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

Yoba Kenobi 2 said:


> I have 2 post with that account because I just use it to read threads both actual post are in this thread. To clarify I’m not anti heisen. You’re a beast dude my fists post said you could do something great... ridiculous.


Maybe you pissed off someone else.had nothing to do with me. I wouldn't suppress anyone's opinion.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 18, 2018)

Yoba Kenobi 2 said:


> Must have been that @genuity fella. Talking about chuckers and con artist must have felt like I was talking to him on some “if the shoe fits wear it” vibe. Came into a thread and banned someone cause they hurt his feelings without ever mentioning them while they sit there and run their mouth like a gossip girl. Such a little person...
> 
> View attachment 4235073


@genuity is a solid dude with good genetics as well looks like your looking for someone to blame don’t get mad about being banned get your status back up


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 18, 2018)

don't know ya from Adam, but mouthin a mod over and over prolly not gonna help your cause, maybe you could try to take it to pm's and have it explained? Pretty sure people reporting posts can get things to shake loose too, but jmho


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 18, 2018)

@Heisenbeans im not into fems but looks like your crushing it over here good work bud


----------



## nc208 (Nov 18, 2018)

Yoba Kenobi 2 said:


> Must have been that @genuity fella. Talking about chuckers and con artist must have felt like I was talking to him on some “if the shoe fits wear it” vibe. Came into a thread and banned someone cause they hurt his feelings without ever mentioning them while they sit there and run their mouth like a gossip girl. Such a little person...
> 
> View attachment 4235073


Yes @genuity is a solid dude with amazing genetics and prices. You should have asked what rule you violated instead of bitching about it.

They probably thought you were one of the sock accounts coming here to cause shit. There have been a few of them you know. Since you said you only had 2 posts and both in this thread then that would be the logical assumption vs assuming someone else is sensitive.


----------



## genuity (Nov 18, 2018)

Yoba Kenobi 2 said:


> Must have been that @genuity fella. Talking about chuckers and con artist must have felt like I was talking to him on some “if the shoe fits wear it” vibe. Came into a thread and banned someone cause they hurt his feelings without ever mentioning them while they sit there and run their mouth like a gossip girl. Such a little person...
> 
> View attachment 4235073


I know people don't read all post....but

I'm a clean up MOD, no ban powers of greyskull for me...

I have been saying I'm the only real chucker & the rest are pure breeders for a long time.

Whenever someone says chucker,my ears ring & my toes curl..

Don't take this shit so personal. I did not ban you.


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 18, 2018)

@Heisenbeans. You still need testers on the autos? I signed up for bodhi testers but I haven't heard back. Worst case, I can run some of the autos next round if I still get the bodhi ones.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> @Heisenbeans. You still need testers on the autos? I signed up for bodhi testers but I haven't heard back. Worst case, I can run some of the autos next round if I still get the bodhi ones.


Email [email protected] and I'll get some out to u. I'm sending a bunch out tomorrow


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 18, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Males in fems is sloppy and questions everything you buy from that breeder.
> 
> If anyone ever finds a Male in any of my fem packs I'll refund them 10 times the amount they paid.


I wouldn't make that claim and offer. Doesn't matter how tight a ship you run. Males from fems happens. It's rare. About one in a thousand but it happens. It's not from being sloppy.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I wouldn't make that claim and offer. Doesn't matter how tight a ship you run. Males from fems happens. It's rare. About one in a thousand but it happens. It's not from being sloppy.


Females lack the Y chromosomes to breed a male.
A female with Male tendencies yes but an all out Male with no female parts, I don't buy it.
More than 1 Male is more than enough to even think that it wasn't an accidental pollination from a stray male.


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 18, 2018)

I refuse to pay $10 a seed. $9 and I'm in.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> I refuse to pay $10 a seed. $9 and I'm in.


Lol ok man we got you.12 for 100 and 7 for 60 is where it is and will stay.

There will be sales but mostly in the form of free packs and mix and match seed give aways.
Testers will be given away with all orders and you will have the opportunity to pick what testers you want


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 18, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Lol ok man we got you.12 for 100 and 7 for 60 is where it is and will stay.
> 
> There will be sales but mostly in the form of free packs and mix and match seed give aways.
> Testers will be given away with all orders and you will have the opportunity to pick what testers you want


that's cool.. u gonna over pack some or be pretty diligent with the counting? Just asking because those extra 2-3 seeds can really bring a smile to a brothers face.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> that's cool.. u gonna over pack some or be pretty diligent with the counting? Just asking because those extra 2-3 seeds can really bring a smile to a brothers face.


Yeah man for sure


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 18, 2018)

I'll smile when I see fat frosty buds filling my face and slapping me silly.


----------



## Dustjesus (Nov 18, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> I refuse to pay $10 a seed. $9 and I'm in.


Holy fuck!! He said 12 for 100!! That's 8.33!!


----------



## boybelue (Nov 18, 2018)

I feel like the "Fast nickel is better than a slow dime" saying applies well to seed sells because it's easy to make mass amounts. Even better with fems because a lot of folks make f2's with regs, one pack and they don't buy no more, but with fems nobody's looking to make S2's. Not many folks have indulged in R1's. So folks that don't keep and clone are repeat buyers , making fems even more profitable.


----------



## Sublime4tna (Nov 18, 2018)

I’m down for some wedding cake and freebies, anything is better than the last beans I got from hso!!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 18, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Females lack the Y chromosomes to breed a male.
> A female with Male tendencies yes but an all out Male with no female parts, I don't buy it.
> More than 1 Male is more than enough to even think that it wasn't an accidental pollination from a stray male.


Yea. Yea. No offesne man. I know what the books say. I get that. I really do. 

I've seen it with my own eyes. Full on male. It's rare and there's a reason there is not a single female breeder that claims 100% females. They claim 99.9%. 

Life will find a way. 

I'm not the only one to see one either. Like I said it's rare. Really rare but does happen.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. Yea. No offesne man. I know what the books say. I get that. I really do.
> 
> I've seen it with my own eyes. Full on male. It's rare and there's a reason there is not a single female breeder that claims 100% females. They claim 99.9%.
> 
> ...


Yeah but in some of these cases people are getting like 2 males in a pack lol.
That's not a freak of nature that's just a Male they had got his load everywhere


----------



## Bstndutchy (Nov 18, 2018)

Just found this thread , I’m a fan of anyone who works with ecsd. The ecsd gg4 and adub are on my list but can’t figure out how to order on your site...also wondering how stable the ecsd s1 is


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 18, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. Yea. No offesne man. I know what the books say. I get that. I really do.
> 
> I've seen it with my own eyes. Full on male. It's rare and there's a reason there is not a single female breeder that claims 100% females. They claim 99.9%.
> 
> ...


Life finds a way. It’s called pollen contamination - or an extreme herm. Some guy on here the other day was claiming that the Y chromosome still manages to make its way through in female pollen - riot says so. He was supposed to post some readings, never has and never will.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 18, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah but in some of these cases people are getting like 2 males in a pack lol.
> That's not a freak of nature that's just a Male they had got his load everywhere


Yea. I say cross contamination is likely if that many males pop up.

Just saying that even as rare as it is you never know when a few may pop up. I


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

Bstndutchy said:


> Just found this thread , I’m a fan of anyone who works with ecsd. The ecsd gg4 and adub are on my list but can’t figure out how to order on your site...also wondering how stable the ecsd s1 is


Nothing will be available till the first drop.about 60 days out. I ran into some issues on the last batch and had to start over because of shit that happened in the buckets that was beyond my control. I took care of the issue and things are back on track.

Your second question is a good one. It's a self pollinated cross of ecsd. That will be what your getting. 90 percent of people that buy those seeds dont care about stability in s1s. They just want one plant as close to the mom as possible and this is the best way to get you there imo.
Using the pollen and the plant itself creating an F1.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 18, 2018)

A buddy grew a pack of Dr greenthumb ecsd s1 a few years ago. Major yielders, all of em. A mix between the sour and diesel combinations, skunky variances as well. A true chance to find a plant equal to or better than ecsd imo.


----------



## barneyfife (Nov 18, 2018)

Do you have an idea of what type of payments you’re going to accept? 
M.O. cash debit cards all of these?
Just wondering. 
Also how does wedding cake yield?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

barneyfife said:


> Do you have an idea of what type of payments you’re going to accept?
> M.O. cash debit cards all of these?
> Just wondering.
> Also how does wedding cake yield?


M.o. and cash most likely and were working on other ways also. We will come up with a system for people sending cash won't have to wait to have there seeds shipped.

Wedding cake yields big.i pulled almost 2 lbs off 3 plants with a 3 week veg in dwc.

Nuggs weigh heavy. There pure crystal so it weighs heavy.


----------



## Sebud (Nov 18, 2018)

You mentioned something about maybe doing a mixed pack of the fem seeds. I don't run a big grow so would really love a shot at getting something like 3 seeds of four strains. The stuff you're talking about sounds great. For me 60 days is great timing looking forward to trying these out. Keep up the good fight.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm ready to try some adub crosses!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 18, 2018)

I got a cut of sour D in back in the midwest around 2008, not sure if it was the ecsd or something else but it was solid fucking bud. The shit would create sap all over buds, even when dry in jars. We thought it was "resin" for a bit but I looked it up and it was just sap from sugars. Still it helped sell that bud, lol. 

Rock hard dense buds


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 18, 2018)

Sublime4tna said:


> I’m down for some wedding cake and freebies, anything is better than the last beans I got from hso!!


Black dog is solid but not sure about their other strains. I got three really nice phenos out of the three I ran. 1 is spot on blackberry, the colorful one has a nice taste too but not berry. Here are a couple pics.


----------



## barneyfife (Nov 18, 2018)

Ok cool thanks. 
Now the only problem I’m going to have personally is ordering more seeds & my wife not beating my eyes shut lol. 
You got any kind of promo to help a fella out with that lol. 
Anyway on a serious note so I could order the wedding cake & pick the gg4 x wedding cake as my freebie? That’s awesome


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

barneyfife said:


> Ok cool thanks.
> Now the only problem I’m going to have personally is ordering more seeds & my wife not beating my eyes shut lol.
> You got any kind of promo to help a fella out with that lol.
> Anyway on a serious note so I could order the wedding cake & pick the gg4 x wedding cake as my freebie? That’s awesome


Yes if you order a pack of wed cake s1s you can get 12 gg4 x wed cake seeds for free or mix and match the 12 seeds into whatever u want


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 18, 2018)

Just noticed you are going to carry Shoreline OG.....good choice. Hes a solid dude with solid genetics. Will the site be offering other breeders as well?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Just noticed you are going to carry Shoreline OG.....good choice. Hes a solid dude with solid genetics. Will the site be offering other breeders as well?


Yes shoreline will be available. He's a cool dude for sure.

I would like to pick up some lesser known breeders to add to the list as long as the stuff there putting out is solid and the prices are reasonable.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yes shoreline will be available. He's a cool dude for sure.
> 
> I would like to pick up some lesser known breeders to add to the list as long as the stuff there putting out is solid and the prices are reasonable.


There's a startup scheduled for next year that seems interesting. "Ripped Off Genetics". With every pack comes a sticker with their slogan: "You just got Ripped Off ". I can get you in touch.......


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> There's a startup scheduled for next year that seems interesting. "Ripped Off Genetics". With every pack comes a sticker with their slogan: "You just got Ripped Off ". I can get you in touch.......


Is this like a real thing?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm sending out the rest of the auto testers this week. Anyone who hasn't gotten in on them there is still a few left.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Is this like a real thing?


A new business card, and it could be. The " stuff there putting out is solid and the prices are reasonable".


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> A new business card, and it could be. The " stuff there putting out is solid and the prices are reasonable".


Lol I hear ya


----------



## Sublime4tna (Nov 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Black dog is solid but not sure about their other strains. I got three really nice phenos out of the three I ran. 1 is spot on blackberry, the colorful one has a nice taste too but not berry. Here are a couple pics. View attachment 4235499View attachment 4235500


None of my black d.o.g. Even popped, as well as the blue dream and out of a five pack( which they were all 5 packs of fems) of purple trainwreck on one popped and hermied so bad I’d never seen anything like it in 15 years


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2018)

Sublime4tna said:


> None of my black d.o.g. Even popped, as well as the blue dream and out of a five pack( which they were all 5 packs of fems) of purple trainwreck on one popped and hermied so bad I’d never seen anything like it in 15 years


Where did u buy them from? Sounds like beans might not have been stored very well.


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Where did u buy them from? Sounds like beans might not have been stored very well.


Black Dog and Blue Dream....sounds like HSO to me.


----------



## Sublime4tna (Nov 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Where did u buy them from? Sounds like beans might not have been stored very well.


Yeah everything I’ve ever got from them worked out great my bet is hso, especially with the insane hermie


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2018)

Sublime4tna said:


> Yeah everything I’ve ever got from them worked out great my bet is hso, especially with the insane hermie


I doubt that. Ive ran 4 blue dreams, 4sour blueberries and now 3 black dogs. Zero hermies and all seeds germinated. The blue dreams and bb were weak but all 3 black dogs were solid.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Black Dog and Blue Dream....sounds like HSO to me.


I meant which seed supplier. Like attitude or seedsman. I know they are HSO offerings.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> looking forward to it but sherbhead is LHB x Sunset Sherb from Rado.. I thought dude has a pretty extensive genetic library. Have you heard otherwise? Honest question, not rhetorical..
> 
> I think Eso said he got 13 seeds in his pack of 'Rado East Cake (Wedding cake x TK91)... but Ive also heard of some males being found so idk what the fucks going on nowdays lol



Sol isnt sone backwoods chucker. Hes legit.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I doubt that. Ive ran 4 blue dreams, 4sour blueberries and now 3 black dogs. Zero hermies and all seeds germinated. The blue dreams and bb were weak but all 3 black dogs were solid.


I started 2 hso black dogs recently, they cracked right away & it's all I can do to slow them down a bit till I find room for them


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Sol isnt sone backwoods chucker. Hes legit.


Did you hear about OGR saying he renamed OG kush to fire OG. Said he got the cut from Florida and ut was dankest one he had in his room so he just renamed it. 

What do you think about that. I was watching the video on IG and heard it come right out of his mouth. Be like me renaming wedding cake to fire cake or some shit and pretending like I found it.

I'm sure that happens alot more than we think.

I see strains all the time that look identical to other stuff with different names.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 19, 2018)

Got my autos Heisen. Thanks Duke. Disregard the email. Asshats thru it in the scrap mail bin.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Got my autos Heisen. Thanks Duke. Disregard the email. Asshats thru it in the scrap mail bin.


Yeah man no problem.


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Did you hear about OGR saying he renamed OG kush to fire OG. Said he got the cut from Florida and ut was dankest one he had in his room so he just renamed it.
> 
> What do you think about that. I was watching the video on IG and heard it come right out of his mouth. Be like me renaming wedding cake to fire cake or some shit and pretending like I found it.
> 
> ...


If you grow out 1000 wedding cake beans and one ends up smelling like your GF titties then your entiled to name it GFT.
Or whatever. Thats how UK cheese came about and nobody cares

If it smelled like my GF titties i would just name it turnip though.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah man no problem.


Yo! I blasted them with a bunch of profanities and all,kinds of shit. I think I had them pretty shook...lol. Aint take them long to find it.


----------



## Sublime4tna (Nov 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I meant which seed supplier. Like attitude or seedsman. I know they are HSO offerings.


My wife got them for me for Christmas last year from truenorth, but she meant well


----------



## Sublime4tna (Nov 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I doubt that. Ive ran 4 blue dreams, 4sour blueberries and now 3 black dogs. Zero hermies and all seeds germinated. The blue dreams and bb were weak but all 3 black dogs were solid.


No reason to lie here bro


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Did you hear about OGR saying he renamed OG kush to fire OG. Said he got the cut from Florida and ut was dankest one he had in his room so he just renamed it.
> 
> What do you think about that. I was watching the video on IG and heard it come right out of his mouth. Be like me renaming wedding cake to fire cake or some shit and pretending like I found it.
> 
> ...



Yeah it doesn't surprise me. I'm not a fan ogr. And the cut I have of fire og is just that. Og, I got a pack in trade from someone and I run half the pack. Was ok. Nothing to write home about.. I think it's just a pheno of og that's yields like shit but is very frosty.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Did you hear about OGR saying he renamed OG kush to fire OG. Said he got the cut from Florida and ut was dankest one he had in his room so he just renamed it.
> 
> What do you think about that. I was watching the video on IG and heard it come right out of his mouth. Be like me renaming wedding cake to fire cake or some shit and pretending like I found it.
> 
> ...



No surprise there. 

It's my belief that most all...if not all "OG Kush"....are merely renamed offsprings from the organkid "Ogre Kush" S-1 drop back on OG/HS in...what....2001'ish? (same drop as Bubba and Banana).
Prior to that drop you could find "Hindu Kush" (from the Kush Mtns) seed but not a damn thing from Californikastan called "Kush". Then.....BAM.....here they came...en masse'...named after every canyon and 'hood or character in the 'hood in the LA Metro area. Now there's a zillion "kush" cuts out there....like you say...lookingidentical/tasting nearly the same....but with differing names.

Then came "Cookies"....and the same thing has basically happened there as well.

Now there's "Turnip"....


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> If you grow out 1000 wedding cake beans and one ends up smelling like your GF titties then your entiled to name it GFT.
> Or whatever. Thats how UK cheese came about and nobody cares
> 
> If it smelled like my GF titties i would just name it turnip though.


They wasn't seeds, it was a clone of OG kush. The clone only that came from Florida. He renamed it to fire og


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> No surprise there.
> 
> It's my belief that most all...if not all "OG Kush"....are merely renamed offsprings from the organkid "Ogre Kush" S-1 drop back on OG/HS in...what....2001'ish? (same drop as Bubba and Banana).
> Prior to that drop you could find "Hindu Kush" (from the Kush Mtns) seed but not a damn thing from Californikastan called "Kush". Then.....BAM.....here they came...en masse'...named after every canyon and 'hood or character in the 'hood in the LA Metro area. Now there's a zillion "kush" cuts out there....like you say...lookingidentical/tasting nearly the same....but with differing names.
> ...


There was kush pre 01ish though. I have keeper cut of 1995 OG Kush. That I'm using in some crosses. I had 7 beans. They didnt take to well to germing being 20+ years old. But I ended up with two females I flowered. The front one and the one in the back. I kept the one in the front. Very strong OG smoke. Thick smoke. Pure pinesol n fuely rubber.


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> They wasn't seeds, it was a clone of OG kush. The clone only that came from Florida. He renamed it to fire og


Yeah that's some shady shit right there!


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 19, 2018)

Slow your rolls on what is shady and what is not coming from a thread of a new seed company. 

OGR was helping out folks like us decades back, he can call fire og wtf ever he wants.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Slow your rolls on what is shady and what is not coming from a thread of a new seed company.
> 
> OGR was helping out folks like us decades back, he can call fire og wtf ever he wants.


Personal feelings aside renaming a cut someone gifts you is lame. Your point is valid but not sure how that reflects on me. Im not the one renaming people's cuts. I just wrote what I heard the dude admit to in a live video.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Personal feelings aside renaming a cut someone gifts you is lame. Your point is valid but not sure how that reflects on me. Im not the one renaming people's cuts. I just wrote what I heard the dude admit to in a live video.


It reflects on you because you shared it here, in your seedbank thread.

The intent can be interpreted as one seedbank slighting another.

Why feel the need to post it at all if he offered the info free for the whole internet?

Nobody seems to have any issue with Raskl's naming convention except you, here, today, some 10+ years after it's been on the scene as 'fire OG'

To be fair here, we're talking about an og kush cut that someone put the word 'fire' in front of discerning that OG from the dozens and dozens of others floating about.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> It reflects on you because you shared it here, in your seedbank thread.
> 
> The intent can be interpreted as one seedbank slighting another.
> 
> ...


Its public info. I wasn't dropping any confided in secrets lol.600 people was watching the video.

I was just making conversation with whyte. You turning it into something it's not. I didnt use the word shady I just asked him what he thought about it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2018)

Sublime4tna said:


> No reason to lie here bro


Not saying youre lying. I just meant the truenorth seed bank probably just sat on those HSO packs they sent you but the other packs they sent of other breeders was probably fresher. Thats why those popped but not the HSO


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

That's the biggest problem with these forums. People like to put words in your mouth and blow shit out of proportion from asking a question and assuming the worst in people.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Slow your rolls on what is shady and what is not coming from a thread of a new seed company.
> 
> OGR was helping out folks like us decades back, he can call fire og wtf ever he wants.


That is not how things should work. Im a nice guy too but I cant go write Romeo and Juilet and call it mine. That is shady as fuck, period.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2018)

I used the word shady because that shit is shady.

Yall hear Im renaming Goji og to Eso's cut. Gonna patent the name and everything, because fuck it.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm dumb founded by the hypocrisy here.

People giving me shit about being a crook lol and I haven't even sold the first seed but think its acceptable another breeder renames a gifted cut,and uses it to breed with.

I cant wait to start throwing up pics of 500 plant pheno hunts using the genetics I have.

Heads are gonna spin and I won't be greedy or keep it to myself.you can bet good money on that. I got the space and skills to make it happen


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2018)

I also got a sweet blueberry haze cut I call blue jizz. Sure its just some San jose blue dream cut but who cares if I rename it. Ive given out beans, cuts, weed and have helped countless friends start growing successfully, I deserve credit for other peoples work...

Sounds like an asshole right? But fuck it you dont like Heisen so its cool...


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 19, 2018)

Calling a cut of OG kush that is unique to you 'fire OG' is shady?

Then you better call up Katsu and tell him not to call that shit Katsu, or Abusive, or Ghost, or or or....

The fucking irony of a seedbank getting upset about someone who is literally a fucking OG in this space for calling their distinctive cut something to specifically discern it from others is just fucking incredible...

If the guy named it OGraskal cut of dank, then I can see your point. Fact is he named an OG cut, fire og. Perfectly within his right to do so considering none of us would have even known about this particular if not for raskl.

Nothing of what I've offered is in any way a judgement on Heisen or what he's doing with his seed company, I couldn't care less. Best luck, make millions.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Calling a cut of OG kush that is unique to you 'fire OG' is shady?
> 
> Then you better call up Katsu and tell him not to call that shit Katsu, or Abusive, or Ghost, or or or....
> 
> ...


But its not Raskal's cut. What is so hard to understand?

And an OG? Why cuz his cousin is B real?


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> But its not Raskal's cut. What is so hard to understand?
> 
> And an OG? Why cuz his cousin is B real?


I'm truly having a hard time trying to understand why you have a problem with it?

From the outside, it appears that Heisen is posturing by attacking a well known reputable breeder for the sole intent of driving traffic/sales. This is highly unethical imo.

The beef should lay with the originator of the cut, those who shared it with the guy who 'renamed' it. 

Nobody took issue for the past 10 years but here Heisen has a new seed company and all of a sudden virtue signals on RIU.

It IS Raskl's cut, that's the point. If not please let us know who has been sharing this 'OG kush' (aka fire og) with the community for the past 10+ years... we'll wait.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Calling a cut of OG kush that is unique to you 'fire OG' is shady?
> 
> Then you better call up Katsu and tell him not to call that shit Katsu, or Abusive, or Ghost, or or or....
> 
> ...


Katsu is an S1. He popped the seed. In this case it’s a good thing he called it something else, in order to differentiate between his S1 and the “legit” Bubba Kush. 

OG Kush is all kinds of messed up and confusing because everyone started renaming cuts. Swerve straight up made up Tahoe OG and SFV OG. Just call it what it is. 90%+ of OG Kush cuts are just renamed or are S1’s. The problem with renaming the cut is that it’s likely the same exact OG Kush cut that everyone else had at the time. Only now it seems more desirable and rare.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 19, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Katsu is an S1. He popped the seed. In this case it’s a good thing he called it something else, in order to differentiate between his S1 and the “legit” Bubba Kush.
> 
> OG Kush is all kinds of messed up and confusing because everyone started renaming cuts. Swerve straight up made up Tahoe OG and SFV OG. Just call it what it is. 90%+ of OG Kush cuts are just renamed or are S1’s. The problem with renaming the cut is that it’s likely the same exact OG Kush cut that everyone else had at the time. Only now it seems more desirable and rare.


While these are valid points, to anyone who has ran and held at one time the many different OGs out there knows the discernible differences. To call all of these OG kush would be a huge injustice.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 19, 2018)

I hear the "Widow" cut of CnC from Greenpoint is the next fire OG.

Cheers


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 19, 2018)

White Hot OG maybe? or KromeFire? Where is his seeds available at, I can't find any anywhere, but I do see some of his new crosses, wifi cookies, wifi mints, raskal's romulan. lookslike he's collaboratin with folks like jbeezy and jungle boys, just a few I see. Everyone these days is collaboratin with each other. Nice to see no competition anymore, if the big boys are finally playing together.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> I'm truly having a hard time trying to understand why you have a problem with it?
> 
> From the outside, it appears that Heisen is posturing by attacking a well known reputable breeder for the sole intent of driving traffic/sales. This is highly unethical imo.
> 
> ...


 Dude that is ridiculous. No one is gonna buy my seeds from diverting customers from him lol. Wtf does that even mean. It was not just a random cut. He said it was Florida 92 OG and after he got it he know everyone else had the same cut. He named his fire OG and included it in his breeding program. The comments on the thread blew up and it was funny.

All i was doing was saying what the dude said. Your turning into he had a random no name cut and I'm trying to steal his customers lol. That's rediculous


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Katsu is an S1. He popped the seed. In this case it’s a good thing he called it something else, in order to differentiate between his S1 and the “legit” Bubba Kush.
> 
> OG Kush is all kinds of messed up and confusing because everyone started renaming cuts. Swerve straight up made up Tahoe OG and SFV OG. Just call it what it is. 90%+ of OG Kush cuts are just renamed or are S1’s. The problem with renaming the cut is that it’s likely the same exact OG Kush cut that everyone else had at the time. Only now it seems more desirable and rare.


This was exactly my point. He admitted he got it from Florida and it was called OG kush. He said everyone that was getting it out there called it OG kush. He said it was better than anything he had in his grow room so he re named it to fire OG.
Its the same OG and most likely triangle kush.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 19, 2018)

It's clear as day to anyone being objective Heisen, you trying to throw shade on another breeder over information he voluntarily offered in your own seedbank thread.

What was the scope/intent of you doing so if not to generate sales/traffic? 

It's my perception, that's all.

That you guys chucking beans are shitting on someone who carried the torch is ironic.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> But its not Raskal's cut. What is so hard to understand?
> 
> And an OG? Why cuz his cousin is B real?


that's why all the rapper pics, now I get it, didn't get it at first, thought he was an older FL hippie transplanted or something, then seen his pic, he don't look very old. But that explains the posturing and such. I started to think he was on the Mayans.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Nov 19, 2018)

Well I just pollenated some TGA The Void with God Bud so I named it Ragnarok , Its guaranteed to be the Dankest ever since I gave it a cool name, is that the gist of whats going on? Just asking because by nature I am pretty dense.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> It's clear as day to anyone being objective Heisen, you trying to throw shade on another breeder over information he voluntarily offered in your own seedbank thread.
> 
> What was the scope/intent of you doing so if not to generate sales/traffic?
> 
> ...


He was arguing with krome and to be honest I thought the dude was kinda douchy. It was a video he was in live chat arguing over krome mis labeling a cross of fire OG. Than all the shit hit the fan.

But trust me I wasn't throwing shade.If you read my original post that was not the case whatsoever.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> It's clear as day to anyone being objective Heisen, you trying to throw shade on another breeder over information he voluntarily offered in your own seedbank thread.
> 
> What was the scope/intent of you doing so if not to generate sales/traffic?
> 
> ...


Aint no one carried the fucking torch for me bro, lol. I guarantee that. What does that even mean? Carried the torch, gtfo.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> He was arguing with krome and to be honest I thought the dude was kinda douchy. It was a video he was in live chat arguing over krome mis labeling a cross of fire OG. Than all the shit hit the fan.
> 
> But trust me I wasn't throwing shade.If you read my original post that was not the case whatsoever.


Read what you wrote here;


> Be like me renaming wedding cake to fire cake or some shit and pretending like I found it.


Did raskl pretend he found og kush? Or did he append the name og kush with the word fire? 

Really he didn't even change the name, he gave it nomenclature so we could discern who the cut came from... a la every forum member who came across something that seemingly nobody else was sharing/holding.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Aint no one carried the fucking torch for me bro, lol. I guarantee that. What does that even mean? Carried the torch, gtfo.


If you're having a hard time understanding what this means while posturing the way you are over some appended naming convention then I have no interest in discussing any of this with you any longer, have a great day.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2018)

But he trademark the name! That is the issue. Just calling it fire kush is whatever but branding the shit like its an original creation is shady. 

Either way I dont mean to offend or be offensive. I just find it tasteless. But it is just a matter of opinion. Nothing more.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Aint no one carried the fucking torch for me bro, lol. I guarantee that. What does that even mean? Carried the torch, gtfo.





CannaBruh said:


> Read what you wrote here;
> 
> 
> Did raskl pretend he found og kush? Or did he append the name og kush with the word fire?
> ...



As a peace maker you guys seem to actually be on the same page. There are much bigger douche bags on these forums to pick pointless fights with then either one of you who I don't know either as a douche bag.

Cheers


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Read what you wrote here;
> 
> 
> Did raskl pretend he found og kush? Or did he append the name og kush with the word fire?
> ...


Your right man. I can agree to disagree at this point. You have made yours clear and didint quote my original post before you jumped in and started saying i was running a smear campaign to get customers lol.

One thing about my business homie I dont depend on it. I dont have to make up stories and scams to sell seeds. If they do they do if they don't they dont. I'll let the people popping them when the time comes decide for themselves.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> If you're having a hard time understanding what this means while posturing the way you are over some appended naming convention then I have no interest in discussing any of this with you any longer, have a great day.


Dont try to insult me bro. I understand your stance, isnt hard to comprehend.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> As a peace maker you guys seem to actually be on the same page. There are much bigger douche bags on these forums to pick pointless fights with then either one of you who I don't know either as a douche bag.
> 
> Cheers


No fighting. But saying some LA breeder is carrying the torch for me is just plain wrong. No other way to put it.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Your right man. I can agree to disagree at this point. You have made yours clear and didint quote my original post before you jumped in and started saying i was running a smear campaign to get customers lol.
> 
> One thing about my business homie I dont depend on it. I dont have to make up stories and scams to sell seeds. If they do they do if they don't they dont. I'll let the people popping them when the time comes decide for themselves.


..and you failed to quote me possibly taking out of context my conveying of what could be perceived by your statements.

All the best with the chucking Heisen.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No fighting. But saying some LA breeder is carrying the torch for me is just plain wrong. No other way to put it.


I can't comment on the torch part of it. I can only say when I read both your posts it seems you are both on the same page but trying to find a divide? 

Cheers


----------



## Heathen Raider (Nov 19, 2018)

Well I just signed up for Heisen's site and will have no problem buying some of those cake seeds to run , if its good genetics I will enjoy it if not I wont , took the same chance 1st time I grew out some Dutch Passion years ago and I am never without some of their Mazar to run when I want some of that to roll up .


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> ..and you failed to quote me possibly taking out of context my conveying of what could be perceived by your statements.
> 
> All the best with the chucking Heisen.


All breeders are chucking pollen in some way shape of form or another. At least I'm not renaming cuts lol. I'll be chucked, a husker ,a clown whatever as long as I'm delivering to people what they think they are getting is all that matters to me.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> All breeders are chucking pollen in some way shape of form or another. At least I'm not renaming cuts lol. I'll be chucked, a husker ,a clown whatever as long as I'm delivering to people what they think they are getting is all that matters to me.


Ur missing the point, in how you made a point that I didn't quote you, and then took out of context while failing to quote me. That was all I was getting at.

The best wishes was genuine.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 19, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I can't comment on the torch part of it. I can only say when I read both your posts it seems you are both on the same page but trying to find a divide?
> 
> Cheers


This guy fails to appreciate that every cut we have are because folks kept them around.. unless he's suggesting that he/she alone are in possession of some library of cuts he's been holding onto since the '90s to which I'd redact my statements.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Ur missing the point, in how you made a point that I didn't quote you, and then took out of context while failing to quote me. That was all I was getting at.
> 
> The best wishes was genuine.


That was like 2 pages back..my original question about it wasn't talking down on the dude. It was just making conversation. Someone called it shady than you put all the blame on me.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> That was like 2 pages back..my original question about it wasn't talking down on the dude. It was just making conversation. Someone called it shady than you put all the blame on me.


No, you gave an exact scenario making comparison which I then quoted which you are failing to bring into context...

Good day sirs/ladies

please see


> Be like me renaming wedding cake to fire cake or some shit and pretending like I found it.


^ this is perceived as 'talking down on the dude' you drew a comparison that his calling his cut of og 'fire og' is somehow the same as renaming something and suggesting that he found it which is not at all similar. It was slanderous af. 

Cite where raskl said he found the fire og...


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 19, 2018)

I posted nudity on the GPS thread. So naughty


----------



## Sublime4tna (Nov 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Not saying youre lying. I just meant the truenorth seed bank probably just sat on those HSO packs they sent you but the other packs they sent of other breeders was probably fresher. Thats why those popped but not the HSO


And the massive hermie I had too.....


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 19, 2018)

@Heisenbeans. Is your ECSD cut the same as AJ's or something different?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 19, 2018)

@C-theGrower


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> @Heisenbeans. Is your ECSD cut the same as AJ's or something different?


Different


----------



## dstroy (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's the biggest problem with these forums. People like to put words in your mouth and blow shit out of proportion from asking a question and assuming the worst in people.


I think it's just that a lot of people have low reading comprehension. A LOT of people. Also, a LOT of people would rather die than admit when they're wrong which I think is stupid.

But people from all walks love weed so, gotta deal with it.

People have too much pride in themselves and their knowledge and ability, don't like getting knocked down a few pegs when provided with evidence contrary to their beliefs. Whatever man, roll with the punches. All you can do.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> This guy fails to appreciate that every cut we have are because folks kept them around.. unless he's suggesting that he/she alone are in possession of some library of cuts he's been holding onto since the '90s to which I'd redact my statements.


Duh

I could continue this back and forth condescending comment thing all day long but I'd rather not.


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 19, 2018)

The aj's cut is more indica of the 2. ECSD is better in every way than AJ's cut.


rollinfunk said:


> @Heisenbeans. Is your ECSD cut the same as AJ's or something different?


----------



## quiescent (Nov 19, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> The aj's cut is more indica of the 2. ECSD is better in every way than AJ's cut.


ECSD is almost the perfect plant, period. Hard to find a cut that has the vigor, yield, potency, smell, taste that lasts till the end of the bowl. If the "afterglow" were a bit more heavy handed there would be no complaints.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 19, 2018)

Nobody's going to comment on how ECSD got renamed? lol u guys be consistent at least.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 19, 2018)

When did that happen? I've had my cut for about a decade. Was ecsd when I first got the flowers maybe 14 years ago.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> That was like 2 pages back..my original question about it wasn't talking down on the dude. It was just making conversation. Someone called it shady than you put all the blame on me.


whatever you do, don't go to icmag and read raskal's threads. His threads and yours and GPS are so eerily similar its scary. And I also see that the Wifi #3 was Krome's cut, may be why its so hard to acquire unless in circle I guess. Those threads are from yrs ago and its actually the same as here. Except there, all the guys asking questions or hating got deleted, by JJ at least once. At least that don't happen here. I read the whole Lucid thread on Krome also, it answers lots of questions also, but after reading raskal's thread, he reacts just like everyone else when called out on things, whether grower error or bean error. Except he don't really explain stuff, or didn't then, he just called everyone trolls. Im a lil surprised. Krome and Ricky don't converse like that, or at least on IG they don't. Just sayin. and researchin. No reason to compare him to them, I just think of them all on that upper level of cannabis I guess.


----------



## barneyfife (Nov 19, 2018)

Idk if ogr ever claimed he found fire og. But if you can still look at the threads in his forum. If memory serves I believe would answer questions as if it (fire og) was a different strain or pheno of og kush. So that is some what misleading. 
Now having said that I certainly don’t condemn ogr or consider him a con. 
I always thought he put out fire ass genetics. I was lucky enough to have a few of his offerings.
And back then you had to be damn fast cuz whenever there was a ogr or topdawg drop the bins would be sold out within 5 minutes at a place that’s not held in good regard now lol. 
But at the time it was the only place I knew of to get ogr & topdawg. 
Anyway it would hsve been nice if he just said this is just a cut of og kush I decided to call it fire og kush as to differentiate my breedings & crosses from others. Something along those lines i mean why not it wouldn’t have hurt his sales all that much cuz most all of his shit was very good.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 19, 2018)

barneyfife said:


> Idk if ogr ever claimed he found fire og. But if you can still look at the threads in his forum. If memory serves I believe would answer questions as if it (fire og) was a different strain or pheno of og kush. So that is some what misleading.
> Now having said that I certainly don’t condemn ogr or consider him a con.
> I always thought he put out fire ass genetics. I was lucky enough to have a few of his offerings.
> And back then you had to be damn fast cuz whenever there was a ogr or topdawg drop the bins would be sold out within 5 minutes at a place that’s not held in good regard now lol.
> ...


Raskal's og cut was being referred to as 'fire' by him on forums before I had ever seen an ograskal seed drop, long before wifi.

I agree, I don't recall him ever claiming he found that cut (could be wrong) was my impression it was another og kush cut that he held tightly/exclusively (with exception to who he got it from) and was discernible from other og as it was the 'fire' cut.

Thing is, he wasn't breeding to my knowledge when the cut was being referred to as 'fire' og so I'm not sure who he was misleading exactly? To be mislead others would have to assume it was something it was not, nothing demonstrates this intent.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Raskal's og cut was being referred to as 'fire' by him on forums before I had ever seen an ograskal seed drop, long before wifi.
> 
> I agree, I don't recall him ever claiming he found that cut (could be wrong) was my impression it was another og kush cut that he held tightly/exclusively (with exception to who he got it from) and was discernible from other og as it was the 'fire' cut.
> 
> Thing is, he wasn't breeding to my knowledge when the cut was being referred to as 'fire' og so I'm not sure who he was misleading exactly? To be mislead others would have to assume it was something it was not, nothing demonstrates this intent.


He flat out said it was og kush.the same kush that was getting handed out. He just renamed it cause it was the best cut he had.
Someone gave him a clone only called OG kush.

I'm sure at the time he didnt realize he would be using the same cut alot of other people were using to make seeds.

Like I said if someone gave me wedding cake and I renamed it to fire cake it would still be wedding cake. I'll just change the name so I have something different but in reality his was the same kush cut coming out of florida.

I watched him arguing with koma and it was a WTF moment. You just had to be there.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2018)

I didn't see anyone talking down about Raskal's growing ability.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 19, 2018)

> Like I said if someone gave me wedding cake and I renamed it to fire cake it would still be wedding cake. I'll just change the name so I have something different but in reality his was the same kush cut coming out of florida.


Except this isn't 'exactly' what you said.



Heisenbeans said:


> Did you hear about OGR saying he renamed OG kush to fire OG. Said he got the cut from Florida and ut was dankest one he had in his room so he just renamed it.
> 
> What do you think about that. I was watching the video on IG and heard it come right out of his mouth. Be like me renaming wedding cake to fire cake or some shit and pretending like I found it.
> 
> ...


^ see underlined, what are the implications of what it is you're saying when making this comparison?

What does that mean, pretending like I found it? Are you saying Ograskal did this? If yes, state your case, if no why make this comparison if not for defamatory reasons? Perhaps be more careful communicating as a seed vendor or your words might be misconstrued to being something that wasn't intended.

Nobody else seemed to care enough to speak up about it over the last what.. 10+ years ? @heisen wow I was going to tag you but I'm not sure even which one of the several to chose from. Not a slight, an observation.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Except this isn't 'exactly' what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing out that slight detail. Not even gonna explain cause everytime I log in this motherfuker I'm on trial.Your right man you got me. You win. Congrats.

For now on I'm just gonna answer questions pertaining to heisenbeans. Now I see why all the other breeders stay off these forums.

IG someone makes a goofy statement you just ignore em and go on down the line. Here someone has a problem with everything.

I asked someone a simple question that turned into a shit show. I got a line of haters just waiting to post links,pick apart everything I type, all the way back from the GP thread and being a moderator on THC farmer.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Except this isn't 'exactly' what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because the video was just made 4 days ago dummy for fuks sake. Did you not hear me that OG raskal went live on IG with koma and they was arguing back and forth about the history of the white and fire OG and ogr admitted it was a clone that he was gifted and he renamed it.

Not some shit he sifted through but a cut of OG kush that he RENAMED to fire OG.

But you got.me man. I give up. Congrats


----------



## dstroy (Nov 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Except this isn't 'exactly' what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It means ogr renamed the cut to something else and acted like it’s something different and special above what it already is to rebrand it as his own. For example, it would be like if I renamed a wedding cake cut to fire cake or some shit.

Stop being thick on purpose fighting over details no one gives a shit about except people who didn’t bother to read the entire thread carefully because those answers you’re looking for are in the thread.

Maybe tag his advertiser account since this is his business thread.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 19, 2018)

It's simple.

You Heisen implied by comparison that ograskal claimed he found og kush when really he called an og kush cut he received the 'fire' og.

He didn't claim it was something it wasn't. If you disagree cite sources please?

It was a cut of og.

He called it 'fire' og. Nobody who was around at the time he was bringing it out on the forums was confused by it with SFV, Tahoe, Abusive, Ghost, etc etcetera 

Years later, when making seeds, nobody was confused with what they were buying.

It was fire og the cut ograskal held whether it was the same as some other og is irrelevant, you could trace back to birth the fire cut being the one raskal held. 

This is easy guys. 

Take notes if you're going to run a seed company, some forum goer might come on here 10 years down the line and fling some ridiculous comparison that is misconstrued by a passerby as an insult when perhaps that wasn't the intent. However, it is what it is.


----------



## barneyfife (Nov 19, 2018)

Well heisen I think the line of haters comes with the package. Let’s face it you can’t make everyone happy. And their are some that just aren’t going to be happy no matter what you do. 
I’m very excited & can’t wait to get growing your seeds as I’m sure many others are. 
Do you have pics of any of the other strains in flower that will be on the 1st drop?
Would love to see them. 
What do you think of the blackberry banana og? Have any pics of her?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

barneyfife said:


> Well heisen I think the line of haters comes with the package. Let’s face it you can’t make everyone happy. And their are some that just aren’t going to be happy no matter what you do.
> I’m very excited & can’t wait to get growing your seeds as I’m sure many others are.
> Do you have pics of any of the other strains in flower that will be on the 1st drop?
> Would love to see them.
> What do you think of the blackberry banana og? Have any pics of her?


I have pics of her but there from the guy I got her from. I'll be posting pics in the next couple weeks.


----------



## barneyfife (Nov 19, 2018)

Out of what you have coming in the 1st drop which is your personal favorite to smoke?


----------



## barneyfife (Nov 19, 2018)

Also how well does adub yield?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 20, 2018)

barneyfife said:


> Out of what you have coming in the 1st drop which is your personal favorite to smoke?


Wedding cake so far.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 20, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I hear the "Widow" cut of CnC from Greenpoint is the next fire OG.
> 
> Cheers


The only thing I hear is balls bouncing against your chin. Sounding like sloppy mac n cheese.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 20, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Some advice for any seed company is not to ban people from their thread for simply speaking the truth.
> I am not saying Heisen has done this. But others sure have on these forums and it stinks of scammers. Let even the haters hate.
> Imagine running a "seed company" and having to try and delete and ban away the never ending shitty reviews and legit customer feedback.
> You don;t wanna be like Gu right?
> ...


If you havent noticed no one gives a single flying fuck about your advice. It's about as good as your grows. Straight shit..

You should just stick to growing garbage strains like orgi and Amos other stupid garbage. That's right up your alley. Some second hand GPS shit..


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> If you havent noticed no one gives a single flying fuck about your advice. It's about as good as your grows. Straight shit..



LOL How is that 9 year old girl with the seizures doing? You know the one you told everyone you bought GPS seeds for lol Got anymore good cry stories to copy and paste and send breeders begging for seeds? Or was that just a one time thing? 
Just cause you have the new fire OG you think you are such hot shit.... hahahaha

Cheers


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 20, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> LOL How is that 9 year old girl with the seizures doing? You know the one you told everyone you bought GPS seeds for lol Got anymore good cry stories to copy and paste and send breeders begging for seeds? Or was that just a one time thing?
> Just cause you have the new fire OG you think you are such hot shit.... hahahaha
> 
> Cheers


First off it's a boy. And hes 16 douche bag. Sorry you cant grow well enough that no one give two fuck what you grow. I dont think I'm anyone. Jus someone who grows alot better than your garbage you're a chump and always will be. Grow that orgi. Lmfao. I bet you blew amos for the pack didnt you. While he was dressed up like one of Bruce's ladys. No one wants you any thread except chuckers p. So go back over there. And grow that shit.


----------



## jimmy 2 step (Nov 20, 2018)

Just arrived thank you very much


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I bet you blew amos for the pack didnt you. While he was dressed up like one of Bruce's ladys.


"I bet" you got off before you finished typing that.... Didn't you?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 20, 2018)

jimmy 2 step said:


> Just arrived thank you very much


Let me know how it goes.


----------



## barneyfife (Nov 22, 2018)

I know you said that the crosses were untested. 
But i was wondering if you yourself have happened to maybe grown out a few?
And if so would you please put up some pics of those?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 22, 2018)

barneyfife said:


> I know you said that the crosses were untested.
> But i was wondering if you yourself have happened to maybe grown out a few?
> And if so would you please put up some pics of those?


I will be putting up pics as they come in.


----------



## barneyfife (Nov 22, 2018)

Well I figured that but you mean the free ones we will be picking with our purchase correct?
I was just hoping to see a few of the crosses in flower to help me make up my mind. Before i make my order. 
But that’s cool like you say we can mix & match our freebies so there’s gotta be fire in some of those crosses thx.


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 22, 2018)

so the autos are untested? just double checking


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 22, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> so the autos are untested? just double checking


Autos have already been tested.i posted pics of them in the beginning of this thread


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 22, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Autos have already been tested.i posted pics of them in the beginning of this thread


That's what I read from you earlier. A couple of packs and no issues. I guess I wanted you to squash that barneyfife comment thanks.


----------



## barneyfife (Nov 22, 2018)

I wasn’t asking about the autos. I meant the crosses like the gg4 x wed cake? 
Just wanted to know if there were sny pics of any of the crosses just wanted to see how bomb they looked


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 22, 2018)

Somethings fishy.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 22, 2018)

barneyfife said:


> I wasn’t asking about the autos. I meant the crosses like the gg4 x wed cake?
> Just wanted to know if there were sny pics of any of the crosses just wanted to see how bomb they looked


There will be pictures to come. Keep checking back in the next few weeks


----------



## Sebud (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks man will let you know when I get the grow going.


----------



## jimmy 2 step (Nov 25, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Let me know how it goes.


Will do. lobster fishing starting for me next week soon as things slow down will start posting pics after i begin


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 25, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> There will be pictures to come. Keep checking back in the next few weeks


ARE YOU THE ONE GROWING THE WEED THAT YOU WILL HAVE PICTERS FROM IN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS.Sory about them caps did not know it was on.lol


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 25, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> There will be pictures to come. Keep checking back in the next few weeks


Popped 2 of each of the auto freebies you sent out. Will report on them in a bit.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Nov 26, 2018)

@Heisenbeans , I received my beans. Thank you.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hearing a lot about the wedding cake, what's the flowering time on her?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 29, 2018)

@Heisenbeans very nice Stardog grow on IG. Nice to see it in female form, lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 29, 2018)

Gonna have a little competition, Whoever can guess the most names of what i have listed here will get a pack of whatever cross you pick, . These are all the plants i have in right now that im gonna be using for the first drop. the contest will end midnight on sunday and ill tally up who got the most right. you have to write the full name of the mom.If theres a tie it will go to the first one who submitted the answer.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2018)

1. Wily Coyote
2. Super Dave
3. Walnut Pecan 6
4. Eat Cake Spend Dollars
5. Gilbert Gottfried
6. Alice Donut
7. Patty Plenty
8. 91
9. Mary Ann's Cousin
10. Kill Bill Kill
11. Betty Crocker 9
12. Grunge Master Oh
13. Big Smith


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> 1. Wily Coyote
> 2. Super Dave
> 3. Walnut Pecan 6
> 4. Eat Cake Spend Dollars
> ...



funny but fail lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> funny but fail lol


Yeah, I figured, but some of those names are gold....I don't just give those away lightly.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 29, 2018)

I know 8


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 29, 2018)

I know 6


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 29, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I know 8


write em out so i know what and who got what, ill name the winner sunday


----------



## Sublime4tna (Nov 29, 2018)

East coast sour diesel 
Wedding cake
Purple passion 
?


----------



## Sublime4tna (Nov 29, 2018)

Wedding cake
Stardawg
East coast sour diesel 
Gorilla glue 
A dub
Purple punch
Chem 91
Katsu Bubba kush
Banana cookies 
Gmo


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 29, 2018)

Sublime4tna said:


> Wedding cake
> Stardawg
> East coast sour diesel
> Gorilla glue
> ...


This is what my list looked like - the banana cookies


----------



## Sublime4tna (Nov 29, 2018)

Banana cookie 9


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 29, 2018)

alot of these are close,pretty impressed actually


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 29, 2018)

this was messaged to me, Ill put it here in case he wins and no one gets upset.

Wedding Cake (this is the mom turned dad for the crossings(?)
Sour Diesel (2nd guess...Strawberry Diesel)
Wedding Pie 6
East Coast Sour Diesel
Gorilla Glue
A-Dub
Purple Punch
Chem 91 SKVA
Mac
Katsu Bubba Kush
Birthday Cake #9
GMO (Garlic, Mushrooms, Onions)
Gogi OG


----------



## boybelue (Nov 29, 2018)

Sublime4tna said:


> Banana cookie 9


I missed that one, was thinking birthday cake


----------



## Sublime4tna (Nov 29, 2018)

Maybe sundae driver


----------



## Sublime4tna (Nov 29, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> this was messaged to me, Ill put it here in case he wins and no one gets upset.
> 
> Wedding Cake (this is the mom turned dad for the crossings(?)
> Sour Diesel (2nd guess...Strawberry Diesel)
> ...


Damn I was close


----------



## Sublime4tna (Nov 29, 2018)

Birthday cake 9 makes way more sense


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 29, 2018)

I ninety-five
wedding cake
sundae driver
wedding pie #6
east coast sour diesel
gorilla glue #4
A dubb
purple punch
91 chem
mac
Katsu bubba kush
banana cookies #9
Garlic mushroom onions 
Gogi Og


----------



## naiveCon (Nov 29, 2018)

Wedding cake
Sour diesel
Dr who
East Coast sour diesel
Gorilla glue
Afghan diesel
Dil dough
Chem 91
Mac
Katsu bubba kush
Big bud
Garlic cookies
Goji og


----------



## keyown1 (Nov 29, 2018)

Wedding cake
Sundae driver
East coast sour diesel
Gorilla glue 4
A dub
Purple punch
Chem 91 skva
Mac1
Katsu bubba kush
Black banana cookies 9
Gmo cookies
Go


----------



## keyown1 (Nov 29, 2018)

Go is gogi og


----------



## keyown1 (Nov 29, 2018)

No idea what wp6 is?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 29, 2018)

Not one person is 100 percent. Pretty close answers though


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 29, 2018)

In - Indiana bubble gum
WC - Wedding cake
SD - Sundae Driver
Wp6 - Wedding pie 6
ecsd - east coast sour diesel
gg - gorilla glue 4
ad - ADub
pp- Purple punch
91 - SKVA chemdog 91
mac - miracle alien cookies
KBK - Katsu Bubba Kush
BC 9 - Black banana cookies
GMO - Garlic mushrooms onion aka Chem cookies
Go -Goji OG


----------



## boybelue (Nov 29, 2018)

I95
Wedding Cake 
Star Dawg
Wedding pie 
East coast SD
Gorilla Glue
A dub
Purple punch
Skunk VA
Mac1
Katsu
Birthday Cake
Garlic mushrooms onions
Goji og


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 29, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> In - Indiana bubble gum


This...


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2018)

LOL....you guys are WAY off....


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 29, 2018)

Bonus not on list

Animal cookies
Triangle kush
Stardawg
Tresdawg
Jungle cake
Chem sis


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 29, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Bonus not on list
> 
> Animal cookies
> Triangle kush
> ...


Also not on the list
Lava cake
Gushers
biscotti
the cube
Pinkman goo
str8 lemonade


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 29, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Also not on the list
> Lava cake
> Gushers
> biscotti
> ...


what u know about gushers, i see someone on strainly selling it but its a cookie fam strain,I would never breed with that shit.


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 29, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> what u know about gushers, i see someone on strainly selling it but its a cookie fam strain,I would never breed with that shit.


Yeah Ive heard lot of the new cookie strains are shit like for example the london one is trash. Gushers and biscotti should be good though. One guy on Ig my friend knows, same place my friend got the mac from, has the real deal cuts and he said theyre good. I dont know if theyre good for breeding though.


----------



## Coalcat (Nov 29, 2018)

Wedding cake
Sunday driver
X
East coast sour diesel
Gorilla glue
X
Purple punch
91 chem
Mac(duh)
X
GMO cookies

Haha I was proud then I saw everyone else...
Awesome American


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 29, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Yeah Ive heard lot of the new cookie strains are shit like for example the london one is trash. Gushers and biscotti should be good though. One guy on Ig my friend knows, same place my friend got the mac from, has the real deal cuts and he said theyre good. I dont know if theyre good for breeding though.


I can get em but I dont want em..anything cookie fam not good. Heard and seen alot of them crosses look like turds


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 29, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I can get em but I dont want em..anything cookie fam not good. Heard and seen alot of them crosses look like turds


LOL


----------



## Xansius (Nov 29, 2018)

Waiting patiently for the drop


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 29, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Yeah Ive heard lot of the new cookie strains are shit like for example the london one is trash. Gushers and biscotti should be good though. One guy on Ig my friend knows, same place my friend got the mac from, has the real deal cuts and he said theyre good. I dont know if theyre good for breeding though.


I follow a cat named Dr. Zapps on IG and he usually does a nice job growing and he is one of the testers for the new London pound cake or whatever. If it is he'll find out, lol. Supposedly he said those London p. cakes might be the replacements for the shitty candy rain strain.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I follow a cat named Dr. Zapps on IG and he usually does a nice job growing and he is one of the testers for the new London pound cake or whatever. If it is he'll find out, lol. Supposedly he said those London p. cakes might be the replacements for the shitty candy rain strain.


Didnt he find the most potent gelato strain. 33. Jbeezy said it was the best cut ever tested. Dr. Zappz I follow him. Hes running #candyrain right now too. Best cut of gelato in the world. I have some of his crosses.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Didnt he find the most potent gelato strain. 33. Jbeezy said it was the best cut ever tested. Dr. Zappz I follow him. Hes running #candyrain right now too. Best cut of gelato in the world. I have some of his crosses.
> 
> View attachment 4241012


All the gelato cuts came from sherbinski. That’s an S1 of the 33 bred by jbeezy. Nothing on there indicates that jbeezy said it was the best gelato cut. Just Zappz.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 29, 2018)

I actually had 9 of them. Just by going back a bit.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 29, 2018)

You are sending these to the winner as beans or as cuts? Either way, congrats to the winner. Was wondering when the list was gonna start filling in.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 29, 2018)

Yo Heisen, was gonna pop the autos but I veg under 6/6/6/6. I'll have to wait a minute to change my veg schedule to at least 16/8. I almost popped them and ran them under my regukar 6/6 schedule. Being that it's my first time popping an auto in eons, I wanna give them a fair shot and a conducive environment to thrive.


----------



## Lurpin (Nov 29, 2018)

Wow I missed a lot. Nice thread, and nice seed company heisen. I'll probably pop for a few packs when I get some extra cash.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 29, 2018)

Indiana Bubblegum
wedding cake
sundae driver
wedding pie #6
east coast sour diesel
gorilla glue #4
Adub
Purple punch
91Chem skunkVA
MAC1 (Miracle alien cookies)
Katsu Bubba Kush
Black Banana Cookies #9
GMO aka Garlic Cookies aka Chem Cookies
Goji OG

...Final answer


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 29, 2018)

Funny seeing people name the top one. That's what's IN meaning all the plants currently in the rotation lol. I had it written down and saw it and was like be cool to see if they can guess what they are all.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 29, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Funny seeing people name the top one. That's what's IN meaning all the plants currently in the rotation lol. I had it written down and saw it and was like be cool to see if they can guess what they are all.


LMAO Didn't see that coming. I was back n forth between i-95 and bubblegum


----------



## boybelue (Nov 30, 2018)

I was about to ask you earlier if that was a header or something, didn't think you'd have something before wedding cake. I bet a few others of yall was wondering the same thing.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 30, 2018)

I skipped the IN. Never saw a reference to it in his posts. Now I feel really "net" intelligent.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Nov 30, 2018)

Im so bad at names im not going to even try lol

on another note how close are we to the first drop?


----------



## Traptito (Nov 30, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> just to add, it was kinda cool to see Cap get after Big Al's, I think, for gettin his cut and growin proper and selling 100 eights. They got it thru somebody he give it to kind of deal and he straight called em out on it. Just too high a price, in his opinion. Kingston or whoever tried to mouth a minute and Cap kinda shut him down, lol. Sorry off topic, Heisen


I remember that, he flamed them lol. Kingston took the L haha


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 30, 2018)

WC- wedding cake
Sd- stardawg
Wp- wedding pie
Ecsd -east coast sour diesel
Gg- gorilla glue4
Ad- a dub
Pp- purple punch
91- chem 91
Mac- mac1
Kbk- katsu bubba kush
Bc9- black banana cookies9
Gmo- garlic mushroom onion/ gmo cookies
Go- ghost og


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 30, 2018)

No one still has 100 percent correct.,


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 30, 2018)

wedding cake
sundae driver
wedding pie #6
east coast sour diesel
gorilla glue #4
A dubb
purple punch
91 chem
mac
Katsu bubba kush
banana cookies #9
Garlic mushroom onions
Ghost Og


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 30, 2018)

This contest is fockin genius for this thread's seo in the canna niche


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 30, 2018)

Wedding Cake
Strawberry Diesel
Wedding Pie #6
East Cost Sour Diesel
GG4 FKA Gorilla Glue #4
A-Dub
Purple Punch
91 Chemdog SkunkVA
Miracle Alien Cookies 1
Katsu Bubba Kush
Black Banana Cookies #9
Chem cookies
Ghost OG


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 30, 2018)

WC- wedding cake
Sd- sundae driver
Wp- wedding pie
Ecsd -east coast sour diesel
Gg- gorilla glue4
Ad- a dub
Pp- pink panties
91- chem 91
Mac- mac1
Kbk- katsu bubba kush
Bc9- black banana cookies9
Gmo- garlic mushroom onion/ gmo cookies
Go- ghost og


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 30, 2018)

WC- wedding cake
Sd- sundae driver
Wp- wedding pie
Ecsd -east coast sour diesel
Gg- gorilla glue4
Ad- a dub
Pp- purple punch
91- chem 91
Mac- mac1
Kbk- katsu bubba kush
Bc9- black banana cookies9
Gmo- garlic mushroom onion/ gmo cookies
Go- ghost og


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 30, 2018)

WC- wedding cake
Sd- stardawg
Wp- wedding pie
Ecsd -east coast sour diesel
Gg- gorilla glue4
Ad- a dub
Pp- pink panties
91- chem 91
Mac- mac1
Kbk- katsu bubba kush
Bc9- black banana cookies9
Gmo- garlic mushroom onion/ gmo cookies
Go- ghost og


----------



## boybelue (Nov 30, 2018)

No limit on our entries/guesses?


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 30, 2018)

boybelue said:


> No limit on our entries/guesses?


Wasn't specified


----------



## Pa-Nature (Nov 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'll save that stuff until the middle and end of flower lol, but yes growing extremely fast way before she even hit the sip pot, apparently that's just what gg does! the next two weeks are gunna be exciting!


she be a lanky gal she will stretch lots flip her early


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 30, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> she be a lanky gal she will stretch lots flip her early


I'm actually Scroging her, with the option to do a dbl layer Scrog, a lot of ppl have told me that, so I'm trying to prepare the best I can! this pic was a few weeks back or something idk...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 30, 2018)

I'll get rid of the tacky ass foil soon, but I felt she needed more light so ya do what u gotta do!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 30, 2018)

WC- wedding cake
Sd- sundae driver
Wp- wedding pie #6
Ecsd -east coast sour diesel
Gg- gorilla glue 4
Ad- a dub
PP- purple punch
91- chem 91 skva
Mac- miracle alien cookies 1 
Kbk- katsu bubba kush
Bc9- black banana cookies #9
Gmo- grandpa mouth odor.. aka chem cookies
Go- ghost og


----------



## growingforfun (Nov 30, 2018)

Am I right in seeing these are all S1's ?
If so... thats... pathetic... that's pollen chucking not breeding... hope for everyone's sake I missunderstood..


----------



## Pa-Nature (Nov 30, 2018)

Here is my cuts at 3 weeks after planted ...these are super clones


----------



## quiescent (Nov 30, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> Am I right in seeing these are all S1's ?
> If so... thats... pathetic... that's pollen chucking not breeding... hope for everyone's sake I missunderstood..


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 30, 2018)

@Heisenbeans, I think you'll agree that as an advertiser on RIU, you, along with all the other seed advertisers are competing for a portion of the seed buying public's dollar. I think you might also agree that having a stickied thread, would be advantageous.

So my question is, do you and most of the other seed advertisers get a discount from RIU, because you don't get the same preferential treatment as one of the other seed advertisers.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 30, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> All the gelato cuts came from sherbinski. That’s an S1 of the 33 bred by jbeezy. Nothing on there indicates that jbeezy said it was the best gelato cut. Just Zappz.


Dude you're such a fukn troll. If you followed Zappz you would see in another post. That jbeezy said it's been the best one found. Commented by himself. No one fukn give a single shit about anything you have to say. Jus like in every other thread you participate in. You're like the fukn plague. You ruin every thread you enter go away. And quit fukn quoting me. I have you on fukn ignore. Idk why you can even see my posts.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 30, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> @Heisenbeans, I think you'll agree that as an advertiser on RIU, you, along with all the other seed advertisers are competing for a portion of the seed buying public's dollar. I think you might also agree that having a stickied thread, would be advantageous.
> 
> So my question is, do you and most of the other seed advertisers get a discount from RIU, because you don't get the same preferential treatment as one of the other seed advertisers.


Dont really understand the question


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 30, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Dont really understand the question


I think he means it is bogus that gps has a sticky thread and it would be good if yours was as well. 

But that thread did have like a 1000 pages before it was stickied. or is it sticky'd? Give it time and this thread may get there as well.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 30, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> Am I right in seeing these are all S1's ?
> If so... thats... pathetic... that's pollen chucking not breeding... hope for everyone's sake I missunderstood..


I agree with you that it doesn't fall into the breeding category, but s1's are the closest representation to the original cuts and for those of us that don't have access to all the popular cuts its very much welcomed.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I think he means it is bogus that gps has a sticky thread and it would be good if yours was as well.
> 
> But that thread did have like a 1000 pages before it was stickied. or is it sticky'd? Give it time and this thread may get there as well.


yet bodhi's thread is not stickied? Has to do with paying for advertising. I suspect someone paid more or got a higher priced deal than the basic advertising package. JMHO Figure Heisen startin out got the basic plan.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 30, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Dude you're such a fukn troll. If you followed Zappz you would see in another post. That jbeezy said it's been the best one found. Commented by himself. No one fukn give a single shit about anything you have to say. Jus like in every other thread you participate in. You're like the fukn plague. You ruin every thread you enter go away. And quit fukn quoting me. I have you on fukn ignore. Idk why you can even see my posts.


God you’re fucking stupid. Ignore means you can’t see me (but apparently you can...so...hmmm) but I can still see your posts.

It’s funny how you didn’t seem to have a problem with me until I called you out on bullshit. Whatevs dude.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 30, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> @Heisenbeans, I think you'll agree that as an advertiser on RIU, you, along with all the other seed advertisers are competing for a portion of the seed buying public's dollar. I think you might also agree that having a stickied thread, would be advantageous.
> 
> So my question is, do you and most of the other seed advertisers get a discount from RIU, because you don't get the same preferential treatment as one of the other seed advertisers.


GPS was stickied after it was mysteriously deleted and then reappeared. Hell, it remained stickied even when Gu stopped advertising on RIU for a minute.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 30, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I agree with you that it doesn't fall into the breeding category, but s1's are the closest representation to the original cuts and for those of us that don't have access to all the popular cuts its very much welcomed.


Heisen plans to look through the crosses he makes for new moms. This is the first step in a long term plan, I don't think this is a pump and dump money grab. To have access to them as well is gonna be sweet.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 1, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> GPS was stickied after it was mysteriously deleted and then reappeared. Hell, it remained stickied even when Gu stopped advertising on RIU for a minute.


You have to admit, sometimes the norms for certain people seem different for others. Makes you wonder sometimes if RIU likes all the bickering and fussin, etc, lol, means more traffic, more advertising opportunities hence more folks here, for whatever reason. And brings folks out of the woodwork with their opinions. That's what forums like, right, in a nutshell, more people on the site or members of the site.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 1, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> Am I right in seeing these are all S1's ?
> If so... thats... pathetic... that's pollen chucking not breeding... hope for everyone's sake I missunderstood..


I'm making seeds not dreams. The genetics are what they say they are. No one is gonna force you to buy anything. Sure I could pop a couple hundred fems and pick a winner but winners dont come from the scrap pile. They come from solid strains all the way across the board. Show me cross that dont have something in it that didnt belong to the original breeder.
That whole real breeder shit is played out. Alot of breeders use males that could or may not produce fire offspring but they are still using bad ass females for the males.
I'm using 2 bad ass females to make the f1 seeds. That's as close as your gonna get to the female parents. No guesswork or testing 100s of males to see who is passing on what. 

I will definitely be working my own strains and selecting females to back cross to the original stuff if that is what your concerned about.

Wait till you see the offspring these plants put out before you pass judgement. I already have and I can assure your gonna see some dank colas in flower. 

I personally have a couple favorites that are knock the dick off alot of what u see but I'm gonna wait till everyone starts popping seeds to make any announcements on flagship crosses

I will say I'll be selecting a gg4 x adub mom to use for adub back crosses.

Stay tuned homie.


----------



## klx (Dec 1, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> Am I right in seeing these are all S1's ?
> If so... thats... pathetic... that's pollen chucking not breeding... hope for everyone's sake I missunderstood..


Jeez I get tired of these white knight riding, holier than thou pricks who turn up on every thread telling everyone this is not true breeding that is not true breeding, seriously nobody needs you looking out for them bro, we are all grown ups here and can read for ourselves.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 1, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> God you’re fucking stupid. Ignore means you can’t see me (but apparently you can...so...hmmm) but I can still see your posts.
> 
> It’s funny how you didn’t seem to have a problem with me until I called you out on bullshit. Whatevs dude.


You know its jealousy of your knowledge of most things on most boards and IG, right? You been around a long time and have always been like this, with the correct info, some just can't stand that. It might make their opinion obviously wrong.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 1, 2018)

I'll also say this shit is 10 times more work than growing. There's constantly managing all the plants. The struggle on kissing the asses to even get them. Knowing who to trade with and make sure you dont get bugs,fakes ripped off, I've seen it all.

Than there's the spraying and separating pollen sacks and making sure everything is recorded.

I can assure you I have my shit together and I'm meticulous as fuck. If I send you an s1 wedding cake seed you can your mammys crusty panties that shit is wtf it says it is. I won't settle for nothing less than perfect.

I'll RIP up entire grows if shit dont look right.
I've tossed 500 dollar clones cause they were fake.
So yeah the struggle is real


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm just ready to try some of these crosses! @Heisenbeans, is there a way you can tell us how likely these crosses are to turn hermi? I don't know a ton about all this backbreeding or s1 stuff, I've read the basics, but I'm just wondering how big a nanner issue I could be looking at, if any at all?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Dude you're such a fukn troll. If you followed Zappz you would see in another post. That jbeezy said it's been the best one found. Commented by himself. No one fukn give a single shit about anything you have to say. Jus like in every other thread you participate in. You're like the fukn plague. You ruin every thread you enter go away. And quit fukn quoting me. I have you on fukn ignore. Idk why you can even see my posts.


I literally went through every one of Zappz Gelato 33 S1 posts, jbeezy says no such thing. It’s clear he’s never even tried it because his comments are along the lines of “looks fire” or fire emojis. The only guy saying it’s the best gelato is Zappz himself.

Also your original post I was replying to was confusing. You made it sound like Zappz found the original 33. Which he didn’t. He found a nice pheno of a 33 S1. There’s big difference between S1’s and the original cut.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 1, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm just ready to try some of these crosses! @Heisenbeans, is there a way you can tell us how likely these crosses are to turn hermi? I don't know a ton about all this backbreeding or s1 stuff, I've read the basics, but I'm just wondering how big a nanner issue I could be looking at, if any at all?


If any of the moms hermies on her own she's getting tossed. I wont use a mom if they dont pass the stress test.
The wifi threw balls from light stress
The wifi offspring hermied 3 out of 12.
No good. I tossed them all including the 43 cut.

Any female in my garden that throws balls from stress is going straight to the trash I dont care what she was traded for or cost. That simple

Some of them you can already see online.
The black banana 9 and GMO are making some retarded dank offspring.
Solfire gave it out, not sure why he did but I got it.
That cross is the mother of the don mega. Anyone can look her up. The bitch is a cup winner. So yeah I'm only using the best shit I can get my hands on.

Hopefully I'll pheno hunt a few hundred to find something that I can really use to make some 30 percenters. That's the reason im doing the adub glue pheno hunt first.
Adub is wack as fawk. People who smoke it says it's like the first time they did a line. Wish I could test it but the shit taste legit like a chemical spill
That will most likely be the name of the adub gg4 cross.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Dec 1, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I literally went through every one of Zappz Gelato 33 S1 posts, jbeezy says no such thing. It’s clear he’s never even tried it because his comments are along the lines of “looks fire” or fire emojis. The only guy saying it’s the best gelato is Zappz himself.
> 
> Also your original post I was replying to was confusing. You made it sound like Zappz found the original 33. Which he didn’t. He found a nice pheno of a 33 S1. There’s big difference between S1’s and the original cut.


I thought u was jbeezy? lmfao sorry bit the name is usin the same first letters, and I've always thought u were a troll and also showed up around the time heisen started this thing, lol no offense but I was sure that's who u were!


----------



## klx (Dec 1, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> There’s big difference between S1’s and the original cut.


Of course there is, they are different plants but as long as its labeled as S1 whats the problem?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Dec 1, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> If any of the moms hermies on her own she's getting tossed. I wont use a mom if they dont pass the stress test.
> The wifi threw balls from light stress
> The wifi offspring hermied 3 out of 12.
> No good. I tossed them all including the 43 cut.
> ...


sounds great! looking forward to it!

and I'm all down for some 30% bud, but really I'm after taste first, anything above 20ish % that's taste fire as fuck! lol I'm more of a connoisseur of taste!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 1, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> sounds great! looking forward to it!
> 
> and I'm all down for some 30% bud, but really I'm after taste first, anything above 20ish % that's taste fire as fuck! lol I'm more of a connoisseur of taste!


That cake gonna make you throw away everything else if your after taste.
I just got wedding pie. Grape pie wedding cake
Gonna make a good PP and wed cake cross.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 1, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> sounds great! looking forward to it!
> 
> and I'm all down for some 30% bud, but really I'm after taste first, anything above 20ish % that's taste fire as fuck! lol I'm more of a connoisseur of taste!


and that's the difference between rec users and med users, lol. No offense.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Dec 1, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> and that's the difference between rec users and med users, lol. No offense.


I'm actually border line both, I honestly haven't gone an entire day without smoking in about 6 years! it helps me get through with every day life, I've been diagnosed bipolar, adhd, ocd, ptsd and I have insomnia. I don't take any meds for anything although some of those I was diagnosed over 15 yrs ago for, but bottom line Im kinda border line a med user! if I don't have a joint it's a bad fucking day and I'll just eat sleeping pills and sleep through it lol! but also I'm not prescribed bud or anything! and instead of taking fist fulls of pills everyday I manage by just always staying high! but taste is what I like most bc I can always just smoke more, on average I blow about 5gs a day! but it varies a lot lol


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 1, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I thought u was jbeezy? lmfao sorry bit the name is usin the same first letters, and I've always thought u were a troll and also showed up around the time heisen started this thing, lol no offense but I was sure that's who u were!


Jbeezy = Seed Junky Genetics

When I chose this screen name I literally went for the dumbest, most generic stoner name I could come up with. It has nothing to do with anything, other than it’s stupid. 



klx said:


> Of course there is, they are different plants but as long as its labeled as S1 whats the problem?


I’m not saying there’s a problem. I was referencing whyte’s post where he said Zappz found “the best gelato ever the 33”. It wasn’t the 33. The 33, like all the gelato cuts were selected by Sherbinski and Cookie fam. As far as I know, nobody outside of them have ever popped original Gelato seeds. The cut whyte was referring to came from Gelato 33 S1 seeds. Just trying to clarify and he freaked out. Cuz that’s how he do.


----------



## growingforfun (Dec 1, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'm making seeds not dreams. The genetics are what they say they are. No one is gonna force you to buy anything. Sure I could pop a couple hundred fems and pick a winner but winners dont come from the scrap pile. They come from solid strains all the way across the board. Show me cross that dont have something in it that didnt belong to the original breeder.
> That whole real breeder shit is played out. Alot of breeders use males that could or may not produce fire offspring but they are still using bad ass females for the males.
> I'm using 2 bad ass females to make the f1 seeds. That's as close as your gonna get to the female parents. No guesswork or testing 100s of males to see who is passing on what.
> 
> ...


Wait wait wait...
So not only are this S1's... these are female female crosses..... aka your pollen chucking hermies. 

S1's are NOT the truest representation of the parent, they are actually the furthest from that... 

Ok wow... anyone buying these has to be new. S1's are hardly worth buying imo... most of us know that.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 1, 2018)

Read somewhere recently, GMO actually stands for Genetically Modified Organisim and nothing else.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 1, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Read somewhere recently, GMO actually stands for Genetically Modified Organisim and nothing else.


he posted last nite on IG and said its the last fucking time he's gonna explain it, lol. It abolutely does not stand for garlic mushrooms and onions. I will quote him:
this is a plant that i, skunkmasterflex found from seed by mamiko seeds.I pheno hunted them in my MI basement of my own personal grow.I got the seed labeled ChemD x GSC, this cross was later sold under Mamiko as Chem Cookies. I gave the GMO that name because Girl scouts of america were getting shit for using gmo in their cookies. Plus it grew like it was genetically modified.so I thought the name workedl. 

Direct Quote, retyped. He also explains that a club in Ann Arbo didn't like the name and started the Garlic Cookies name from the early days. Cut started in 2013. The garlic mush onion is silly. all per skunkmasterflex


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 1, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> he posted last nite on IG and said its the last fucking time he's gonna explain it, lol. It abolutely does not stand for garlic mushrooms and onions. I will quote him:
> this is a plant that i, skunkmasterflex found from seed by mamiko seeds.I pheno hunted them in my MI basement of my own personal grow.I got the seed labeled ChemD x GSC, this cross was later sold under Mamiko as Chem Cookies. I gave the GMO that name because Girl scouts of america were getting shit for using gmo in their cookies. Plus it grew like it was genetically modified.so I thought the name workedl.
> 
> Direct Quote, retyped. He also explains that a club in Ann Arbo didn't like the name and started the Garlic Cookies name from the early days. Cut started in 2013. The garlic mush onion is silly. all per skunkmasterflex


Yup,that's the info I read. Funny how things take on a life of their own and become the truth somehow,while the actual truth gets buried or is brushed aside.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 1, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yup,that's the info I read. Funny how things take on a life of their own and become the truth somehow,while the actual truth gets buried or is brushed aside.


man, its not just strain names anymore, not anyone in particular, but even some growers are so ego driven it seems, they take on the know it all attitude. That's what turns people off and also to add, its also what drives the heated debates in these threads. Everybody knows why someone else did or said or named or grew something, lol. Mouthin bout S1's when they been around forever, acting like they are no good, etc. Your opinion is they are no good, they are very good to others. Just like all the diff strains. One man's junk is another man's treasure. But its gotten hot in the kitchen, can't be bashful anymore if on a grow forum, or IG for that matter. lol

Why I admire Heisen for what he's doin. Cause I can't.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 1, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> man, its not just strain names anymore, not anyone in particular, but even some growers are so ego driven it seems, they take on the know it all attitude. That's what turns people off and also to add, its also what drives the heated debates in these threads. Everybody knows why someone else did or said or named or grew something, lol. Mouthin bout S1's when they been around forever, acting like they are no good, etc. Your opinion is they are no good, they are very good to others. Just like all the diff strains. One man's junk is another man's treasure. But its gotten hot in the kitchen, can't be bashful anymore if on a grow forum, or IG for that matter. lol
> 
> Why I admire Heisen for what he's doin. Cause I can't.


Agreed, well said. I myself will grow the fuck out of an S1. 
Some people HATE Heisen for exactly that reason. Long as he keeps on pushin' and spreads the fire, their stance will be moot.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Dec 1, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It’s clear he’s never even tried it because his comments are along the lines of “looks fire” or fire emojis.


I tell ppl their shit looks fire when it looks fire no matter if I’ve smoked the strain or not. Hell I’ve commented it while growing the same strain. Anyway I thought #41 was the most popular. I grabbed the 33 x dosi from archive a while back only cause the 41 was sold out.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Dec 1, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> and that's the difference between rec users and med users, lol. No offense.


I’m a med user and this is silly. Judging a strain merely by its thc content, that is. The entourage effect is what is most important. That’s why FECO is effective. Not knocking on high THC strains by any means. But it’s best to have a well rounded spectrum in many cases for an array of conditions.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 1, 2018)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> I’m a med user and this is silly. Judging a strain merely by its thc content, that is. The entourage effect is what is most important. That’s why FECO is effective. Not knocking on high THC strains by any means. But it’s best to have a well rounded spectrum in many cases for an array of conditions.


that's your specific instance, Im my case, and this was mentioned previously, if I smoke a high cbd strain, I get a tremendous headache and no buzz, no matter what the thc is. Think its great for making oil, not for smoking, the high cbd strains, jmho, think its marketing more than anything. My point in the post, above was if taste is your driving factor of why you are smoking or partaking, seems to me, its not pain or physical ailments the reason. Hence my comparison between med and rec users. Wonder why most times in clubs, the meds for med users is a lil bit better than the rec weed? But that was my point, I understand the whole spectrum arguement, but again, not everybody is made the same way, nor does the herb affect everyone the same way. Beauty of it all. And I never pay attention to the percentage of thc, testing has already showed it can be flawed. I go by strains I know or grow, and what I know works. I may try a new one or two, but I use what works for me. jme Ever wonder why hemp oil doesn't work or has nobody ever tried it yet, lol. Ihear it works pretty good too


----------



## Stiickygreen (Dec 1, 2018)

After 40+ years of daily tokin...all weed bakes me the same way whether they deem it "med pot" or "rec pot". (I was a carded patient for over 10 years) 

I'm one of those folks who seriously enjoys good tasting bud. If it tastes like shit I probably won't be smoking much of it. Gag) If it tastes good I'll be reaching for that jar first. Crappy/unremarkable tasting weed here always gets made into hash where you can at least get a taste of the essence of the strain. (OK...most weed gets made into hash or rosin here...my lungs don't take flower well anymore more than an occasional exposure here/there) 

And IMO...the rec pot and med pot here are the same stuff. Only the room you shop in......the tax you pay on the purchase.... and the strength they allow in the edibles/a few other items is different. 

But yeah...we are all different. Case in point...I can eat hundreds of milligrams of edibles and all I get is a mild headache...like you do with high CBD items. I've yet to find a breakthrough on this... though I keep trying here/there in hopes I'll hit the mark @ some point.

And that S-1 comment.....LOL. Glad some feel that way though cus then there are less folks clamorring for them when they hit the market.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Dec 1, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> But yeah...we are all different. Case in point


I fully agree that we are all wired differently. When I mentioned the entourage effect I wasn't simply saying high CBD product is better for patients. THC and CBD just happen to get the most attention because they have been studied more. There are countless cannabinoids that we will (hopefully) begin to understand (their roles) in the future. Taste/smell is a big deal because the way terpenes and terpenoids interact with all of the other present cannabinoids is what is responsible for the most beneficial effects. This is why pharmaceutical companies attempting to isolate a single cannabis compound never seem to work as well as the natural route. So when I say entourage effect, I don't just mean THC and CBD. I am referring to EVERY cannabinoid, even those we are not familiar with yet, PAIRED with naturally occurring terpenes and more.
That's the way I understand it at least.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 1, 2018)

yea, its sux too, with the gov't having the patent on all cannabinoids.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Dec 1, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> yea, its sux too, with the gov't having the patent on all cannabinoids.


I haven't looked at it in some time but isn't that patent regarding anti inflammatory properties specifically? I'll find it in google patents in a moment for the sake of education and discussion.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Dec 1, 2018)

*"Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants"*
is what I was attempting to recall.

https://patents.google.com/patent/US6630507B1/


----------



## boybelue (Dec 1, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> Wait wait wait...
> So not only are this S1's... these are female female crosses..... aka your pollen chucking hermies.
> 
> S1's are NOT the truest representation of the parent, they are actually the furthest from that...
> ...


I totally disagree with everything you have said. I dont consider pollen acquired from a chemically reversed female to be hermie pollen. A well stress tested female reversed will not produce hermie offspring. The process of chemically reversing a plant will not pass on any hermie trait that wasn't present to begin with, hence stress testing. What exactly would you consider to be the best representation of the parent. Selfing a female only passes on the hereditary information from the mom only so how can you get a closer representation. Just about every OG out there is from an S1 and it's my belief the original Chem seeds were from an accidental selfing and those are probably the most well known and most popular strains of cannabis and I would consider them well worth buying. Of course this is all just my opinion, just like you have yours.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 1, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> S3 or S4 for me. You can pop 50+ beans till you find the right one in a s1. But your right, that's just my experience/opinion.
> Most people will be happy though I guess if they dont care about these "minor" details.. seeds are seeds, who cares


I've always heard selfing past the first generation leads to less desirable plants. I did seem to notice that the s2's ive made didn't quite hold up as well in outdoor conditions, were more susceptible to bud rot, less vigor, just physically not as strong. I can't say it was because they were s2s, to much to factor in and way more grows needed to verify. And more strains w/multiple selfings.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Dec 1, 2018)

Regarding s1s, I'm not convinced that recessive herm traits won't be passed on, only to appear in future generations down the line. So caution should always be taken when bagseed or s1 is in the lineage.This is why we tend to be cautious when dealing with chem, cookies, og, crosses. It's also why I take herm reports with a grain of salt most of the time.
Caveat: There is a big difference between a cut that will only herm when chemically induced vs one that will herm due to "natural" stressors.

With that being said, I never see much discussion around strains having herm tendencies until they become acclimated after several generations of selection in a new environment. It's something bodhi talked about in the potcast that makes a lot of sense when you think about a cannabis' natural will to survive generationally.

It's a little different with indoors because we should theoretically be able to dial in our indoor climates similarly, but when it comes to outdoor, taking a line that was bred for generations in a desert climate, and then trying to grow the resultant seeds in a climate that is the polar opposite can stress the plant out enough to herm until it gets used to the new climate after several generations.

Like heisen said though, I kill off anything that herms even slightly in my indoor setup. I'm not trying to acclimate unstable genes. Rather I am looking for those that can take a beating and still not herm. This approach makes the most sense to me to reduce herm tendencies in potential future generations. Not fool proof but makes the most sense to me.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 1, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I've always heard selfing past the first generation leads to less desirable plants. I did seem to notice that the s2's ive made didn't quite hold up as well in outdoor conditions, were more susceptible to bud rot, less vigor, just physically not as strong. I can't say it was because they were s2s, to much to factor in and way more grows needed to verify. And more strains w/multiple selfings.


Yeah man that dude is on the hate train. When was the last time you saw someone's grand kids look more like them than the parents.
S1s and F1 crosses are as close as your gonna get unless your breeding an IBL which just gets on a whole new level of breeding and requires alot of time and space.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 1, 2018)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> Regarding s1s, I'm not convinced that recessive herm traits won't be passed on, only to appear in future generations down the line. So caution should always be taken when bagseed or s1 is in the lineage.This is why we tend to be cautious when dealing with chem, cookies, og, crosses. It's also why I take herm reports with a grain of salt most of the time.
> Caveat: There is a big difference between a cut that will only herm when chemically induced vs one that will herm due to "natural" stressors.
> 
> With that being said, I never see much discussion around strains having herm tendencies until they become acclimated after several generations of selection in a new environment. It's something bodhi talked about in the potcast that makes a lot of sense when you think about a cannabis' natural will to survive generationally.
> ...


I can agree with that, it all depends on how the s1s came about. Most bagseed s1's, Chem included, came from a hermie trait already present, recessive most likely but present and came about from stress. The chemical reversal doesn't add any hermie traits. The only way they would be passed on was if they were present before. Major stress testing like the desert grow, igloo grow would most likely weed out the the herm trait, as recessive as it may be. Thats why extreme stress test are a must in my opinion.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 1, 2018)

I believe Heisen is stress testing these out well enough, probably not as intense as desert/north pole conditions, but light interruptions, feed and temp fluctuations will suffice. If anybody is stressing there plants beyond those parameters they don't need to be growing in the first place.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 1, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Read somewhere recently, GMO actually stands for Genetically Modified Organisim and nothing else.


And all this time I thought it stood for Grow More Orgi.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 1, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> If any of the moms hermies on her own she's getting tossed. I wont use a mom if they dont pass the stress test.
> The wifi threw balls from light stress
> The wifi offspring hermied 3 out of 12.
> No good. I tossed them all including the 43 cut.
> ...


Um you aren't going to have many mom's if you toss the ones that throw nana's when stressed ECSD, 91, GG4,Tredawg, Stardawg all do.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 1, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Um you aren't going to have many mom's if you toss the ones that throw nana's when stressed ECSD, 91, GG4,Tredawg, Stardawg all do.


Why do people say GG4 does when i have never seen 1 ball on that plant.I feel like alot of what we hear is just parroted info recycled around these forums. The ECSD and 91 is still under testing.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 1, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Why do people say GG4 does when i have never seen 1 ball on that plant.I feel like alot of what we hear is just parroted info recycled around these forums. The ECSD and 91 is still under testing.


I have grown all of them. GG4 will throw late nana's not to the extent of ECSD or 91


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 1, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I have grown all of them. GG4 will throw late nana's not to the extent of ECSD or 91


Ive never seen it and ran her 3 times already


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 1, 2018)

She doesn't when grown right but you said stressed. I had my air go out a few years ago and believe me she don't like 100 plus. Then again not to many do.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 1, 2018)

ecsd and chems are gonna throw bananas or you aren't stressing them


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Dec 1, 2018)

Good points made all around. I guess it should be made clear when talking about plants from seed or cuts. I feel like these are two different topics that need to be differentiated. To clarify, I was talking about plants that I am hunting from seed in my last post on this thread. Forgive me for not being clear. I understand Heisen is talking about clone onlys. Carry on...


----------



## boybelue (Dec 1, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> ecsd and chems are gonna throw bananas or you aren't stressing them


True, any selfed genetics that evolved from stress are gonna throw em. Thats how they came about and if their original cuts it sure hasn't been bread out of em.


----------



## HydoDan (Dec 1, 2018)

Have you sent out all of the autos? Just curious...


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 1, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah man that dude is on the hate train. When was the last time you saw someone's grand kids look more like them than the parents.
> S1s and F1 crosses are as close as your gonna get unless your breeding an IBL which just gets on a whole new level of breeding and requires alot of time and space.


dr, grean thumb in Canada look at how long g13 has been made in fem, beans and they don't herima.I grow out doors and I have never sean a fem, bean turn hurmie.Where iam getting up in the years I only grow fem, beans now and my friends for we wount plants that is not thrown away.males are a wast for me now.only way I grow reg, seeds is if its a strain that I can not find in fem,,and then I make the first grow in fem, beans and I have never had a hearm plant in my life but I make my own and only buy from people I trust only.


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 1, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> Have you sent out all of the autos? Just curious...


Yeah he sent them out. Is anybody else having germinating issues with the autos?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 1, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> dr, grean thumb in Canada look at how long g13 has been made in fem, beans and they don't herima.I grow out doors and I have never sean a fem, bean turn hurmie.Where iam getting up in the years I only grow fem, beans now and my friends for we wount plants that is not thrown away.males are a wast for me now.only way I grow reg, seeds is if its a strain that I can not find in fem,,and then I make the first grow in fem, beans and I have never had a hearm plant in my life but I make my own and only buy from people I trust only.


Cannabis tends not to herm as readily outdoors as indoors.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 1, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> Have you sent out all of the autos? Just curious...


Yes there all gone and qont be anymore. They was made a couple years ago and that's that


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 1, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Yeah he sent them out. Is anybody else having germinating issues with the autos?


They are old seeds. That's why I sent so many in the packs.


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 1, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> They are old seeds. That's why I sent so many in the packs.


Damn I popped 2 from each pack and both set didnt pop. Might as well germ all of them and see whats up then.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 1, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Damn I popped 2 from each pack and both set didnt pop. Might as well germ all of them and see whats up then.


Yeah they are old. Soak em in water and at least half should open. I tested them a couple weeks ago and they opened up in warm water


----------



## dstroy (Dec 1, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> @Heisenbeans, I think you'll agree that as an advertiser on RIU, you, along with all the other seed advertisers are competing for a portion of the seed buying public's dollar. I think you might also agree that having a stickied thread, would be advantageous.
> 
> So my question is, do you and most of the other seed advertisers get a discount from RIU, because you don't get the same preferential treatment as one of the other seed advertisers.


You know that thread got deleted on accident and the only way to bring it back meant making it a sticky. Simple explanation.

Why you tryin to incite? Ask the admin about it.


----------



## Oblazer (Dec 1, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Yeah he sent them out. Is anybody else having germinating issues with the autos?


yeah my autos been in the paper towel the last few days ,they don't want to pop


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 1, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> yeah my autos been in the paper towel the last few days ,they don't want to pop


How many


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 1, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> he posted last nite on IG and said its the last fucking time he's gonna explain it, lol. It abolutely does not stand for garlic mushrooms and onions. I will quote him:
> this is a plant that i, skunkmasterflex found from seed by mamiko seeds.I pheno hunted them in my MI basement of my own personal grow.I got the seed labeled ChemD x GSC, this cross was later sold under Mamiko as Chem Cookies. I gave the GMO that name because Girl scouts of america were getting shit for using gmo in their cookies. Plus it grew like it was genetically modified.so I thought the name workedl.
> 
> Direct Quote, retyped. He also explains that a club in Ann Arbo didn't like the name and started the Garlic Cookies name from the early days. Cut started in 2013. The garlic mush onion is silly. all per skunkmasterflex


I've always referenced it as the Garlic/Mushroom/Onion. I also heard the Garlic mushroom onion came from dispensaries because the real name was driving away sales on anything with the labeled "GMO" name on it.



Heisenbeans said:


> Ive never seen it and ran her 3 times already


Same here. Been running her for years in everything between good and bad and I've never seen it either. First cpl times I ran her I was pretty ruff on her.


----------



## Oblazer (Dec 1, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> How many


I did half the pack of each , I think like 7 of the green crack and 6 NL5 

I'm not giving up on them tho , I might squeeze a couple


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 1, 2018)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> Regarding s1s, I'm not convinced that recessive herm traits won't be passed on, only to appear in future generations down the line. So caution should always be taken when bagseed or s1 is in the lineage.This is why we tend to be cautious when dealing with chem, cookies, og, crosses. It's also why I take herm reports with a grain of salt most of the time.
> Caveat: There is a big difference between a cut that will only herm when chemically induced vs one that will herm due to "natural" stressors.
> 
> With that being said, I never see much discussion around strains having herm tendencies until they become acclimated after several generations of selection in a new environment. It's something bodhi talked about in the potcast that makes a lot of sense when you think about a cannabis' natural will to survive generationally.
> ...





Oblazer said:


> I did half the pack of each , I think like 7 of the green crack and 6 NL5
> 
> I'm not giving up on them tho , I might squeeze a couple


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 1, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> I did half the pack of each , I think like 7 of the green crack and 6 NL5
> 
> I'm not giving up on them tho , I might squeeze a couple


YOU CAN PUT OLD SEEDS IN THE FREEZER OVER KNIGHT AND THEN TRY TO SPROUT THEM,THAT LITTEL TRICK HELPS OLD SEED GET GOING MOST TIMES when nothing works.


----------



## Oblazer (Dec 1, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> YOU CAN PUT OLD SEEDS IN THE FREEZER OVER KNIGHT AND THEN TRY TO SPROUT THEM,THAT LITTEL TRICK HELPS OLD SEED GET GOING MOST TIMES when nothing works.


even after soaking them already?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 1, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> even after soaking them already?


just give them a lil squeeze til they crack. then back in damp paper towel and into ziplock. Blow into bag and zip. Put in warm area.


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 1, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> YOU CAN PUT OLD SEEDS IN THE FREEZER OVER KNIGHT AND THEN TRY TO SPROUT THEM,THAT LITTEL TRICK HELPS OLD SEED GET GOING MOST TIMES when nothing works.


Ill try that. I used a scuff box to try to get them to open up. Maybe the shells too hard. Im glad im not the only one having issues. Was questioning my growing skills for a minute there.


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 2, 2018)

dstroy said:


> You know that thread got deleted on accident and the only way to bring it back meant making it a sticky. Simple explanation.
> 
> Why you tryin to incite? Ask the admin about it.


I'm not trying to incite. I seriously want to know, do other seed advertisers get a discount because they have to unfairly compete against a stickied thread. Granted it's not a huge advantage, but it is an advantage, nonetheless. 

It was the ONLY way!?! BS. I dont buy that lame explanation for a second. It might have been the most expedient way to resolve the problem at the time, but certainly not the only way. I searched "ZenForo disappearing threads" and the bulk of them, if not all, were user error. Whether the admins don't know how, don't want to, or aren't allowed to fix it, the fact remains that it's a stickied thread. If I was advertising, I would expect to be on the same footing as other advertisers in this forum, or I would expect a discount. That's why I asked the question.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 2, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> I'm not trying to incite. I seriously want to know, do other seed advertisers get a discount because they have to unfairly compete against a stickied thread. Granted it's not a huge advantage, but it is an advantage, nonetheless.
> 
> It was the ONLY way!?! BS. I dont buy that lame explanation for a second. It might have been the most expedient way to resolve the problem at the time, but certainly not the only way. I searched "ZenForo disappearing threads" and the bulk of them, if not all, were user error. Whether the admins don't know how, don't want to, or aren't allowed to fix it, the fact remains that it's a stickied thread. If I was advertising, I would expect to be on the same footing as other advertisers in this forum, or I would expect a discount. That's why I asked the question.


All of this thought, and the facts are: one advertiser has seeds for sale that you can purchase now, and one does not. Obviously this is not an important factor in your theory. Having a stickied thread is more important than having stock of what you are trying to sell?


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 2, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> All of this thought, and the facts are: one advertiser has seeds for sale that you can purchase now, and one does not. Obviously this is not an important factor in your theory. Having a stickied thread is more important than having stock of what you are trying to sell?


Not sure what that has to do with the cost of advertising.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 3, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> Not sure what that has to do with the cost of advertising.


Not sure what advertising has to do with this thread, so I guess we are on the same page.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Dec 3, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> If any of the moms hermies on her own she's getting tossed. I wont use a mom if they dont pass the stress test.
> The wifi threw balls from light stress
> The wifi offspring hermied 3 out of 12.
> No good. I tossed them all including the 43 cut.
> ...


Shit I woulda taken that 43 lol. I get your point of view but a lot of the hype cuts will herm if stressed. If everyone thought your way there would be no chem 91, or forum cookies to name a few. I understand why and I hate herms too but some of my best moms will herm if stressed. Guess I’m just jealous of all the cuts you have access to lol


----------



## boybelue (Dec 3, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Shit I woulda taken that 43 lol. I get your point of view but a lot of the hype cuts will herm if stressed. If everyone thought your way there would be no chem 91, or forum cookies to name a few. I understand why and I hate herms too but some of my best moms will herm if stressed. Guess I’m just jealous of all the cuts you have access to lol


No shit! I would've took that cut too, and made worth his while in the process. Thats one that has been elusive to me in any form. Listen up guys, any of y'all got some elite cuts that throw late nanners from a little stress that you don't want? Throw them my way, Hell I ain't shy. I'll run them bitches! Lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 3, 2018)

boybelue said:


> No shit! I would've took that cut too, and made worth his while in the process. Thats one that has been elusive to me in any form. Listen up guys, any of y'all got some elite cuts that throw late nanners from a little stress that you don't want? Throw them my way, Hell I ain't shy. I'll run them bitches! Lol


Yeah most people that run s1s are looking for 1 keeper that is close to the mom. Even if they get 2 plants out of 12 that herm they dont care. All it takes is 1 to be that crazy dank one to matter.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 3, 2018)

Look where GG4 came from, those were from an accidental pollination from stress probably, trait was present, not from chemical reversal. If it wasn't for Josey's buddy we wouldn't have it. From where I stand the best strains of today came to life that exact same way. And chemical reversal is a far better way.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 3, 2018)

I mean I don't like hermies, nobody does, but im glad we have them. And some of you might not agree with that, but without em we wouldn't have Chem, GG4, probably OGs, and the list goes on.


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 3, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> Not sure what advertising has to do with this thread, so I guess we are on the same page.


Dude, it was just a fucking question. I was high, a thought popped into my head the way thoughts do when you've been smoking GTH all day, or maybe it was Acid Dough, don't really remember. Since Heisenbean advertises on RIU, i thought I'd ask him. No nefarious intent. Just high as hell and curious.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 3, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> Dude, it was just a fucking question. I was high, a thought popped into my head the way thoughts do when you've been smoking GTH all day, or maybe it was Acid Dough, don't really remember. Since Heisenbean advertises on RIU, i thought I'd ask him. No nefarious intent. Just high as hell and curious.


Like when you and your buddies are riding around high as hell, your driving, you look up and are like "what road am I on" ask your buddies "where the hell are we at" looking at the houses go by, then you pass your driveway! Lol yea boy! We used to get tore up back in tha day!


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 3, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> Dude, it was just a fucking question. I was high, a thought popped into my head the way thoughts do when you've been smoking GTH all day, or maybe it was Acid Dough, don't really remember. Since Heisenbean advertises on RIU, i thought I'd ask him. No nefarious intent. Just high as hell and curious.


Yes it was just a question, and my response was technically just a question. I guess as someone who has contributed to this site and specifically this particular forum on strains, I have higher expectations. If I click on your profile posts I just see posts related to two breeders./..that’s all you grow?? One doesn’t even have seeds available, so it doesn’t make sense.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 3, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> Yes it was just a question, and my response was technically just a question. I guess as someone who has contributed to this site and specifically this particular forum on strains, I have higher expectations. If I click on your profile posts I just see posts related to two breeders./..that’s all you grow?? One doesn’t even have seeds available, so it doesn’t make sense.


Wtf does you posting more on riu than him have to do with your conversation?

Ive got a lot of content on riu but that dont mean much.

I must be too sober to understand the intent of this comment you just made...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ive got a lot of content on riu but that dont mean much.
> 
> I must be too sober to understand the intent of this comment you just made...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4243129
> 
> View attachment 4243128


I can't think straight without me spinach.


----------



## Xansius (Dec 3, 2018)

Tweezers hey?


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Wtf does you posting more on riu than him have to do with your conversation?
> 
> Ive got a lot of content on riu but that dont mean much.
> 
> I must be too sober to understand the intent of this comment you just made...


It has nothing to do with posting more. I Just found his posts a little suspicious for being a new member. Most people who join are interested in weed. That was yesterday though, i’ve Already lost interest so that’s all from me on that subject.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Dec 4, 2018)

I've made a bunch of S-1 seeds over the years from clones/seed finds....and never have I seen a hermie on a properly made seed from a stable parent. If I'm going to make S-1's the plant I'm hitting has to be something I'm very familiar with and have ran many, many cycles. I think where folks get into trouble is by...yes...taking cuts from others and poppin em off as fast as they can without really running the clone extensively to know it's traits. If I >buy< seeds and 2 of 10 hermie....not gonna be impressed...not gonna be happy....and will know flat out that somebody doesn't know what the fuck they are doing or didn't spend any time whatsoever growing/getting to know the plant they are hocking/shilling/dumping on others.


----------



## Traptito (Dec 4, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Also the people that are asking me about the RDWC DIY thread that was removed because i left the other forum i will put another one together on this forum in the hydroponics section with a list like the old one I had.
> 
> I apologize i did not know the owner of the other forum would delete my post,and remove that thread in the middle of people building there systems. #Heisenbubble DIY undercurrent.


That series of videos on rdwc you put up on YouTube layed it out pretty well for whoever watched them bro. Bless up


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 4, 2018)

I have been lurking on this forum for a couple of months, read through all 1200 pages or so of the GPS thread and now this one. I'll be damned if this isn't the most BRUTAL weed forum on the internet!!! Lots of drama.

Anyway, hope everyone's grows are going well!

I am f'ng thrilled about Heisenbeans. To be able to obtain those seeds at that price, Wedding Cake and GG4? Just the kind of seed company I was looking for. Can't wait to send my money!

The website looks great. I love simple, clean, streamlined websites with white backgrounds.

Heisen, I grow sog in 2-liter hempys, straight to 12/12 as soon as clones are rooted. Is there a particular strain you are working with that you could recommend? I am looking for strains that tend to have a growth structure that favors single large center colas and minimal side branching. I would appreciate any recommendation.

Please keep up the good work!


----------



## bionicthumb (Dec 4, 2018)

to those who think they are more special than others cause you can grow and have more knowledge than some,....you are just farmers,you dont save lives for god sakes,,,get the fuck over yourselves..


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 4, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> Yes it was just a question, and my response was technically just a question. I guess as someone who has contributed to this site and specifically this particular forum on strains, I have higher expectations. If I click on your profile posts I just see posts related to two breeders./..that’s all you grow?? One doesn’t even have seeds available, so it doesn’t make sense.


Wow! Congratulations. That is the most ridiculous post I've read so far. Do you enjoy making a fool of yourself?


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 4, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> Wow! Congratulations. That is the most ridiculous post I've read so far. Do you enjoy making a fool of yourself?


You are an obvious troll, so you are correct, I’m making a fool of my self by responding to you. Damn near every post you have made is a troll post beefing with the Same people the OP of this thread has issues with. No grow pics, no advice, just nonsense. You can click on any person’s profile and see their posts and see exactly what they are about. That was exactly the point of the post I made that you quoted. Anyway, I’m done with you, we are about different things. Troll on!


----------



## althor (Dec 4, 2018)

bionicthumb said:


> to those who think they are more special than others cause you can grow and have more knowledge than some,....you are just farmers,you dont save lives for god sakes,,,get the fuck over yourselves..


 You know, somehow I am thinking farmers not saving lives might be a little shortsighted? I mean, how would the 7 billion people on the planet survive without them.

But point made.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 4, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> You are an obvious troll, so you are correct, I’m making a fool of my self by responding to you. Damn near every post you have made is a troll post beefing with the Same people the OP of this thread has issues with. No grow pics, no advice, just nonsense. You can click on any person’s profile and see their posts and see exactly what they are about. That was exactly the point of the post I made that you quoted. Anyway, I’m done with you, we are about different things. Troll on!


Im not coming at you the wrong way and have liked most of your contributions (great pics btw) but gotta ask what it was about the original Twest comment that rubbed you the wrong way? The way I read it he was just askin a valid question.. how did you see it?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 4, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I had my first garden when i was 6 years old and have been growing for over 20 years.In hydro i have been growing for 4 years and in RDWC 2 years.
> 
> Yes i smoke weed but dont see how this is relevant.I like to stay focused and weed has an effect on me i dont enjoy like some people.It makes me scared and paranoid so i dont like it.But my wife needs it and she will smoke anyone on this forum under the table.If weed was like cigarettes she would smoke a pack a day.I supply a multitude of people quality mids and i dont have to smoke it to know its good.
> I do smoke from time to time though but i have to be in the right mood.I probably smoke 2 or 3 times a month.
> ...


Sucks you keep being asked to justify not being a huge pothead. I know a lot of growers who are very light smokers. My gf has the same effect from cannabis, she loves the plant, but not how it effects her, usually.

Fuck the haters anyway.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 4, 2018)

VillageAnt said:


> I have been lurking on this forum for a couple of months, read through all 1200 pages or so of the GPS thread and now this one. I'll be damned if this isn't the most BRUTAL weed forum on the internet!!! Lots of drama.
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone's grows are going well!
> 
> ...


I will be working on the site a lot more, it has a long way to go, but we are just getting rolling here. Thanks for noticing my efforts on it so far, I try to keep things clean and simple, and hopefully intuitive to use. I hate all the popups and shit on most seedbank sites, and most of them are slow as a sloth swimming in molasses.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 4, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I will be working on the site a lot more, it has a long way to go, but we are just getting rolling here. Thanks for noticing my efforts on it so far, I try to keep things clean and simple, and hopefully intuitive to use. I hate all the popups and shit on most seedbank sites, and most of them are slow as a sloth swimming in molasses.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 4, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


>


That is a crazy ‘shop...but what are you trying to say? I have a big head? I do talk too much sometimes.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 4, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That is a crazy ‘shop...but what are you trying to say? I have a big head? I do talk too much sometimes.


He means you're smart! The size of that noggin must be big.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 4, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That is a crazy ‘shop...but what are you trying to say? I have a big head? I do talk too much sometimes.


Props man! Thats pretty awesome what you do. I envy you and just wish I had a fraction of your knowledge. I'm totally computer illiterate! Lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 4, 2018)

Oh shoot, you kids are too damn nice to me, seriously. 

I am not pretty, strong, agile, fast, kind, rich, well hung or funny; I have to be smart for survival reasons. 

My body is somewhat ruined, so a physical job is more or less impossible, even working in an office has real challenges for me, so that’s only partly a joke. 

Anyone can learn programming, my neighbor just did it this year...and she’s like, a girl and stuff! (That’s not a very funny joke, but I am leaving it in.)

It takes time, dedication and a certain kind of insanity, but not as much in the smarts department as most folks assume.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 4, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That is a crazy ‘shop...but what are you trying to say? I have a big head? I do talk too much sometimes.


U know I luv u bruddah!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 4, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> U know I luv u bruddah!


I do, but I am a sensitive little flower riddled with self doubt, hahaha.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I do, but I am a sensitive little flower riddled with self doubt, hahaha.


I picture you and Heisenbubble as the Simon and Garfunkel of RIU.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 4, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I picture you and Heisenbubble as the Simon and Garfunkel of RIU.
> 
> View attachment 4243796


That is a loaded metaphor if ever there was. 

I will enjoy making that video wih Chevy Chase, in a few years, though. My solo career turns out pretty good.


----------



## klx (Dec 4, 2018)

This is my new, favourite thread. I can only imagine the hi jinks once there are some actual beans to covet / hate on / ridicule / enjoy.


----------



## Xansius (Dec 4, 2018)

Too bad Shameless Whore and his good friend Hotwired were banned. They will be missed.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 4, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yo Heisen, was gonna pop the autos but I veg under 6/6/6/6. I'll have to wait a minute to change my veg schedule to at least 16/8. I almost popped them and ran them under my regukar 6/6 schedule. Being that it's my first time popping an auto in eons, I wanna give them a fair shot and a conducive environment to thrive.


The 6/6/6/6 will work for autos.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 4, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> Wait wait wait...
> So not only are this S1's... these are female female crosses..... aka your pollen chucking hermies.
> 
> S1's are NOT the truest representation of the parent, they are actually the furthest from that...
> ...


Get the fuck out here.

Calling them hermies. There's a difference in using a a silver product to block ethylene which is responsible for flowering and hermies.

I've been growing over 20 years and have no problem growing fems or s1s. If they are from stable plants it won't Hermie. Period. I've grown more fems than I care to count. I've seen about the same amount of herms from them as regs.


Once again. We are all capable adults making informed decisions. Don't like the product then don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out. No need to carry on about how you wouldn't buy them. You are just ignorant when it comes to fems.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 5, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> Wait wait wait...
> So not only are this S1's... these are female female crosses..... aka your pollen chucking hermies.
> 
> S1's are NOT the truest representation of the parent, they are actually the furthest from that...
> ...


Shut your word hole and learn something, you have no clue what you are talking about. Throwing a fit about things you don’t understand is uglier than hammered shit. Trying to hurt someone’s upstart business with ignorance is even worse. You should, in all sincerity, be ashamed of yourself. 

Take a look in the mirror and ask yourself what that bullshit you are making up is really in service of. Because that’s what it is; bullshit you made up on the spot. 

There isn’t enough “fuck you” in this bucket to cover it, I am going to need more.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 5, 2018)

What he said


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 5, 2018)

Xansius said:


> Too bad Shameless Whore and his good friend Hotwired were banned. They will be missed.


What?! Say it ain't so! Damn I found his shamless plugs hilarious.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 5, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> The 6/6/6/6 will work for autos.


Thank you, I figuered it would workk I just wasn't sure if I was giving them a fair shot at yeild with that schedule.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 5, 2018)

klx said:


> This is my new, favourite thread. I can only imagine the hi jinks once there are some actual beans to covet / hate on / ridicule / enjoy.


You never said a truer word, chief.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 5, 2018)

@Thegermling congrats on being the first one to get them all right. 
Everyone who participated will get a free pack of whatever your choice is of what is available on the website at the the time of the drop.

The contest winner will get 5 free packs of his choice after the drop. It was a cool contest.
I'm about a week off from taking cuts off of 3 of the big moms and those will be the s1 seed moms and I'll begin reversing the bigmoms starting with those 3 and pollinating.
I have some crazy moms im using here so I'm confident these seeds are all going to be worth popping.
I have 1 coming Monday that I been after for a long time so excited to get that one going.
Thanks to everyone for the support.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> @Thegermling congrats on being the first one to get them all right.
> Everyone who participated will get a free pack of whatever your choice is of what is available on the website at the the time of the drop.
> 
> The contest winner will get 5 free packs of his choice after the drop. It was a cool contest.
> ...


Can I go back and guess lol


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> @Thegermling congrats on being the first one to get them all right.
> Everyone who participated will get a free pack of whatever your choice is of what is available on the website at the the time of the drop.
> 
> The contest winner will get 5 free packs of his choice after the drop. It was a cool contest.
> ...


pretty cool contest with rewards! Can't beat it with a stick.


----------



## bionicthumb (Dec 5, 2018)

i would have participated but lots of people were putting up solid ansnwers so i figured i didnt stand a chance,,,,im regretting it now!
story of my life man...cant catch a damn break,,,lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 5, 2018)

bionicthumb said:


> i would have participated but lots of people were putting up solid ansnwers so i figured i didnt stand a chance,,,,im regretting it now!
> story of my life man...cant catch a damn break,,,lol


I missed the whole thing, sounds pretty cool, I am getting a little behind in my reading. By which I
mean I have been watching a lot of porn lately.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 5, 2018)

bionicthumb said:


> i would have participated but lots of people were putting up solid ansnwers so i figured i didnt stand a chance,,,,im regretting it now!
> story of my life man...cant catch a damn break,,,lol


There will be other contest. Everyone will be a winner that shops with heisenbeans lol. I'm really excited to see these genetics making seeds. I truly wish it was possible for you guys to smell and see this banana cookies mom in person. Super dank all the way around.cant believe it even made it through the mail when I got her lol.

Stay tuned some good things are coming


----------



## bionicthumb (Dec 5, 2018)

just a question...i thought you didnt like to work with cookie crosses


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 5, 2018)

Any pics of the banana cookies?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Any pics of the banana cookies?


Not yet. As soon as I get some I'll start posting them


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 5, 2018)

@Heisenbeansnever got the auto testers


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 5, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> @Heisenbeansnever got the auto testers


I ran out of them and then ones I sent that already went out are gone. It's hard for me to track who is on the forum from emails and alot of people will send me new emails instead of responding to the original.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 5, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I missed the whole thing, sounds pretty cool,.


It seems no one has noticed the fake Garfunkel pictured w/ the real Paul Simon. How 'bout a contest to identify the fraud ?


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 5, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> You are an obvious troll, so you are correct, I’m making a fool of my self by responding to you. Damn near every post you have made is a troll post beefing with the Same people the OP of this thread has issues with. No grow pics, no advice, just nonsense. You can click on any person’s profile and see their posts and see exactly what they are about. That was exactly the point of the post I made that you quoted. Anyway, I’m done with you, we are about different things. Troll on!


Let me see if I have this straight...
You come at me, give me the third degree over a very simple question, that for some ungodly reason, you seem totally unable to fathom. Proceed to tell me how great you are. Use some of the most fucked up logic I have ever seen regarding what I've grown. Then call me a troll.

I will give you this, you are funny.


----------



## main cola (Dec 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> It seems no one has noticed the fake Garfunkel pictured w/ the real Paul Simon. How 'bout a contest to identify the fraud ?


Charles Grodin


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 5, 2018)

main cola said:


> Charles Grodin


Guess there won't be a contest after all.


----------



## main cola (Dec 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Guess there won't be a contest after all.


   What did I win?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> It seems no one has noticed the fake Garfunkel pictured w/ the real Paul Simon. How 'bout a contest to identify the fraud ?


I already knew who it was too. I can spot Charles Grodin at 500 yards. Also, I think I saw that episode of SNL on the original air date.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 5, 2018)

I missed a contest? Wth? Lol I lurk this thread nearly everyday,didn't see a contest mentioned.

Edit* Nevermind. It was the naming contest. Eh...i'm subbed to too many threads. Got some house thread cleaning to do. Anyone got their Heisen autos going? I'm gonna try to pop some.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 5, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I already knew who it was too. I can spot Charles Grodin at 500 yards. Also, I think I saw that episode of SNL on the original air date.


Me, too....laughed at loud.



main cola said:


> What did I win?


You ain't there yet, homey.....name the song that fake Arty was singing before being interrupted by not fake Arty. You get first chance by virtue of ruining the original contest.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Me, too....laughed at loud.
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't there yet, homey.....name the song that fake Arty was singing before being interrupted by not fake Arty. You get first chance by virtue of ruining the original contest.


Hahaha, that’s google skills test, unless you have honor @CoB_nUt

I will be damned, I guessed that right. I will seriously be damned, if there’s a god...which is a side issue.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 5, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Hahaha, that’s google skills test, unless you have honor @CoB_nUt
> 
> I will be damned, I guessed that right. I will seriously be damned, if there’s a god...which is a side issue.


*scooby-doo voice* " Rut Roh Raggy!"


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 5, 2018)

Well damn there was another contest?


----------



## main cola (Dec 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Me, too....laughed at loud.
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't there yet, homey.....name the song that fake Arty was singing before being interrupted by not fake Arty. You get first chance by virtue of ruining the original contest.


The Sounds of Silence?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 5, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Well damn there was another contest?


Every few seconds until you lose your mind.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 5, 2018)

main cola said:


> The Sounds of Silence?


OH.......almost ! In fact, he sorta sang that with Paulie first, then brilliantly went solo. 

It's now an open googletest. Super duper prize if you can post the video.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> It seems no one has noticed the fake Garfunkel pictured w/ the real Paul Simon. How 'bout a contest to identify the fraud ?


I was gonna say that didnt look like old Art, lol.

Quick tid bit on Art, he smokes hella weed and is a free throw wizard I guess. Weird wild stuff


----------



## main cola (Dec 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> OH.......almost ! In fact, he sorta sang that with Paulie first, then brilliantly went solo.
> 
> It's now an open googletest. Super duper prize if you can post the video.


Can’t post the video but it was from Season 3: Episode 4


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 5, 2018)

main cola said:


> Can’t post the video but it was from Season 3: Episode 4


OK....the judge - moi - has ruled in your favor. Your prize, should you choose to accept it, is an unopened pack of freebies from Honest Genetics by way of, you know...moi. Mint chocolate chip bx I think it is. PM to claim.

A consolation prize for everyone:

https://snltranscripts.jt.org/77/77dgarfunkel.phtml


----------



## main cola (Dec 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> OK....the judge - moi - has ruled in your favor. Your prize, should you choose to accept it, is an unopened pack of freebies from Honest Genetics by way of, you know...moi. Mint chocolate chip bx I think it is. PM to claim.
> 
> A consolation prize for everyone:
> 
> https://snltranscripts.jt.org/77/77dgarfunkel.phtml


Wow that’s awesome. I just checked out the thread on honest genetics and I’m pretty impressed with what I see.


----------



## growingforfun (Dec 5, 2018)

@whitebb2727 @Michael Huntherz enjoy your new beans. Yall are pissed everyone in the world isent a fanboy? I guess OPEN DISCUSSION, isnt so open? Maybe this should be called fefe fanboies only board. Oh wait, everyone can voice their opinion I ALMOST forgot...did you?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 5, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> @whitebb2727 @Michael Huntherz enjoy your new beans. Yall are pissed everyone in the world isent a fanboy? I guess OPEN DISCUSSION, isnt so open? Maybe this should be called fefe fanboies only board. Oh wait, everyone can voice their opinion I ALMOST forgot...did you?


I am building the website, for money, no fanboy here. I have no beans from Heisen, I don’t fucking grow autos, hate them, and that’s the only thing that has gone out. Everything in your post, speaking for myself, is utter fiction. None of it exists out here in reality.

I try to use critical thinking and facts to formulate my posts. Getting up in someone’s face for being ignorant and trying to harm Heisen’s business with that ignorance is not the same as being a fanboy for Heisen. Trying to harm someone’s business with complete bullshit makes me pissed as hell, because I am a small business owner myself.

I gave Heisen plenty of shit on the GPS thread, we went rounds there. Don’t even start to think you know the first thing about my integrity or character. I actually have some, no matter how out of fashion it is; watch your tone.

He is a good person to work with so far, professionally speaking. Professionalism isn’t something you seem likely to value or possess, but I do.

You’re way out of line, dingaling. Relax.

Nobody is trying to censor your right to act like a fool, but we can exercise our right to shun you for it, if you want to continue losing your shit for no reason.

Seriously, relax, there’s not even a reason to be angry.

Tag me again with a post like that and I will reach through the internet, grab you by the ear and whisper “be nice, motherfucker.”


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 5, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> Bawhahahahahahahaha
> Your being fucking paid by him bitch!
> 
> That's fucking funny as fuck!!!!
> ...


*I am concerned for you and the ones you love, please ask someone you trust for help. Seek mental health care, for the sake of your family, if not yourself.

*


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 5, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am going to ignore you now, I am pretty sure I am not the pathetic one.
> 
> Seek mental health care, sincerely. You are not well, and you need professional help.


You nailed it with the last sentence. Dude obviously has some mental health issues. No need to even acknowledge people like that...


----------



## growingforfun (Dec 5, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am going to ignore you now, I am pretty sure I am not the pathetic one.
> 
> Seek mental health care, sincerely. You are not well, and you need professional help.


Since you wont see this, right, you wont care that I mention you are more than welcome to waste your time on these seeds and I CANT WAIT to see the diversity in gene pool that you experiance from S1's. It's going to be a blast to watch you seed hunt 50+ seeds to find a keeper. Enjoy your wasted time and wasted money.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 5, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You nailed it with the last sentence. Dude obviously has some mental health issues. No need to even acknowledge people like that...


I changed my post to reflect only my very real concern for their well-being.

But, to maintain my own sanity, I can’t read any more posts from them.

​


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 5, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> Since you wont see this, right, you wont care that I mention you are more than welcome to waste your time on these seeds and I CANT WAIT to see the diversity in gene pool that you experiance from S1's. It's going to be a blast to watch you seed hunt 50+ seeds to find a keeper. Enjoy your wasted time and wasted money.


Not wading in, just a question: what's your story, and why do you care? OK, that's 2 questions...


----------



## boybelue (Dec 5, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> Since you wont see this, right, you wont care that I mention you are more than welcome to waste your time on these seeds and I CANT WAIT to see the diversity in gene pool that you experiance from S1's. It's going to be a blast to watch you seed hunt 50+ seeds to find a keeper. Enjoy your wasted time and wasted money.


Have you grown any selfed seeds?


----------



## growingforfun (Dec 5, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Have you grown any selfed seeds?


Yes, and learned it's better to get higher quality seeds.


----------



## growingforfun (Dec 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Not wading in, just a question: what's your story, and why do you care? OK, that's 2 questions...


Meh short story. 10 year grower, it's my life, love to do it. 
Why do I care? Eh dont care much just commenting on a thread an laughing at the contents.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 5, 2018)

For the record, if anyone wants to purchase my loyalty, it is absolutely for sale.

Silent bidding can start now via DM.

It costs a hell a lot more than Heisen can afford, I will tell you that much.

The idea that he paid me enough that I am his “bitch” is so fucking laughable I am crying.

Apparently some folks idea of “a lot” of money is different than mine. At one point I paid more in federal income tax than I earn per year now, significantly more. But I worked 70+ hours a week and was having no fun. And I was nowhere near “rich” compared to the actually wealthy people of the world, we were orders of magnitude away from being legitimately wealthy folks.

Before you start thinking I am a fancy lad, I grew up poor as fuck, single mom who was a cocktail waitress with a cocaine habit, I grew up without ever asking for school pictures, yearbooks, shoes, clothes, food, or anything extra because of the constant panic coming from my mother about how we were broke...but I digress.

I basically lost everything in 2008 due to bad decisions and oh...a massive global financial crisis that lasts to this day...but it was a good thing for my mental health.

I am happier, now, but I do miss the money. Havng a boat was fun. Throwing lavish dinner parties with friends was fun.

Trying to do it right one time before I buy the farm. I want to be personally fulfilled (I love my girlfriend of 18 years more than ever at this moment, and she feels the same about me) and have enough money and time to be a libidinous, libertine hedonist for about half of my waking hours. We are broke as hell right now, we own almost nothing, rent our 1200 square foot house and have one working car. Yet the future is brighter than ever.

But if you want to buy me off, y’all can start somewhere in the mid seven figures range. ($5 million-ish, for the numerically challenged) For that amount of money I will consider being your bitchboy, fan club president, marketing mouthpiece, internet troll army general, and personal chef. With no shame.

So, in conclusion; no @Heisenbeans I won’t be your bitch for a handful of benjamins, sorry bro, it doesn’t mean I don’t like you. I’m sure we both were under the impression you were buying some web development services, but apparently you also purchased part of my immortal soul.

I hope this post puts Dr. Bananapants, The Mayor of Crazytown, Queen Shitforbrains or whatever bizarre troll crawls out some cave tomorrow at ease about my morals and ethics.

I am totally for sale, and you cannot afford me.


----------



## growingforfun (Dec 5, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> For the record, if anyone wants to purchase my loyalty, it is absolutely for sale.
> 
> Silent bidding can start now via DM.
> 
> ...


So your a broke ass making less than you ever have before and your soliciting payment for sponsoring? No fucking wonder you ended up here. Its not hard at all to read what your putting up. You did well in the past, and now things arnt so good, thankfully you picked up some work an may be able to pay some Bill's this month! Hope this guy pays some more people to support him! Unfortunately some suckers are gonna have to pay the seeds to support people like you, and I know theres plenty around here.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 5, 2018)

Reading is fundamental


----------



## klx (Dec 5, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> Yes, and learned it's better to get higher quality seeds.


What do you mean by higher quality seeds? Ive grown regs, fems and S1s, S2s ibls and have seen zero differences in the stability or lack thereof, in fact probably seen more hermies from regs, although I have grown more of them to be fair. I just dont get what you are arguing - that S1s are somehow inherently inferior to regs?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 5, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> So your a broke ass making less than you ever have before and your soliciting payment for sponsoring? No fucking wonder you ended up here. It


I enjoy good trolling as much as anyone. So when does this get good? He's taken on Heisenbubble as a customer; how hard is that to grok? Work / pay....not a difficult concept.



Michael Huntherz said:


> For the record, if anyone wants to purchase my loyalty, it is absolutely for sale.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


Rykodisc edition, two albums on one CD.
Formative stuff for me, man. Uhh, as may be evident.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 5, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Rykodisc, edition two albums on one CD.
> Formative stuff for me, man.


Who'd have guessed?....


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 5, 2018)

I am not very motivated by money or I would probably sell my weed. I give away everything I don’t smoke, pounds per year usually. And I struggle to pay the electricity bill.

Please, tell me more about how greedy I am, internets.

Or move the goalposts around a few more times to match the ever-shifting narrative you are improvising.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 5, 2018)

I have never had my very own troll before, is it cute? I don’t know how to tell, since I am not looking.

But I know it’s still there from the smell.

They leave their droppings of Appeals to Ignorance, Ad Hominem, Circular Logic, False Authority, False Attribution and other obvious fallacies all over the cave floor, and I can smell that shit from a mile away. Then, when all of that has failed to turn the village against the victim, they drop the stinkiest turd of all, Argument to Moderation; The tempting assumption that any compromise between two positions is somehow more correct than either opposing initial position. Which is nasty shit.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 5, 2018)

So eloquently put.


----------



## barneyfife (Dec 6, 2018)

Still waiting for the eye candy please start posting pics of these clone onlys & crosses. I know we’ve seen a few just excited to see more


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 6, 2018)

barneyfife said:


> Still waiting for the eye candy please start posting pics of these clone onlys & crosses. I know we’ve seen a few just excited to see more


It will be a few, while the ladies mature, but there's lots of cool stuff coming.

Some stuff that hasn't even been mentioned yet, it just takes time. Hopefully all the shit-talking will keep you mildly entertained for the nonce.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 6, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> Since you wont see this, right, you wont care that I mention you are more than welcome to waste your time on these seeds and I CANT WAIT to see the diversity in gene pool that you experiance from S1's. It's going to be a blast to watch you seed hunt 50+ seeds to find a keeper. Enjoy your wasted time and wasted money.


The diversity in the gene pool from S1's? How much diversity can there be when the only genetic information passed to the seeds comes from itself, same genotype as the parent used. Of course the offspring will only be as stable as the parent used. S1's are an easy route to producing fairly uniform plants resembling the mom vs creating an ibl using today's polyhybrids, which will require an extensive amount of work vs using true f1 hybrids. I Honestly feel if your looking for something resembling Heisen's cake you'd be just as well off searching through his cake s1's vs the polyhybrid Triangle Mints.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 6, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you, I figuered it would workk I just wasn't sure if I was giving them a fair shot at yeild with that schedule.


No problem.

It may hurt yield a bit. 

You could move them from veg area to flower in the first month to maximize light and size.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 6, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> @whitebb2727 @Michael Huntherz enjoy your new beans. Yall are pissed everyone in the world isent a fanboy? I guess OPEN DISCUSSION, isnt so open? Maybe this should be called fefe fanboies only board. Oh wait, everyone can voice their opinion I ALMOST forgot...did you?


Not a fanboy in the least bit. I just don't like ignorance being spread about cannabis. What you said was pure ignorance on the subject of fems. Period. 

I'm not saying one way or the other about heisens work. It will speak for itself when they come out. 

My point was you don't know your ass from a hole in the ground when it comes to fems. 

Fems and s1 are for pheno hunting for a mother plant or for production growing so you don't have to remove males. Some of us can't run high numbers of plants. 

There is nothing inferior about fem plants. That said I wouldn't continue a line with fem on fem breeding for multiple generations. 

So again. Go learn something about a subject or keep sounding ignorant. Either way, no sweat of my balls.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 6, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> Yes, and learned it's better to get higher quality seeds.


Whatever. Probably grew them one time from a shitty breeder and base everything you think about them off that. 

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 6, 2018)

@whitebb2727 can probably be called a lot of things, but fanboy aint one of em.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> @whitebb2727 can probably be called a lot of things, but fanboy aint one of em.


Church.

I respect that spreading ignorance about cannabis was the upsetting factor for you, whitebb. Let’s expand it to spreading ignorance in general. False claims to knowledge are both harmful in themselves and dangerous in their repercussions. Sorry to be such a pedant like that, my longtime bandmates both have post-graduate degrees in philosophy.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> @whitebb2727 can probably be called a lot of things, but fanboy aint one of em.


Lol. 

Was asshole one of them?

Made me laugh. How are you doing? Hope things are better.


Michael Huntherz said:


> Church.
> 
> I respect that spreading ignorance about cannabis was the upsetting factor for you, whitebb. Let’s expand it to spreading ignorance in general. False claims to knowledge are both harmful in themselves and dangerous in their repercussions. Sorry to be such a pedant, like that, my longtime bandmates both have post-graduate degrees in philosophy.


Works for me.


----------



## Sublime4tna (Dec 6, 2018)

What the f has happened to this thread, it’s literally turned into shit, I’m out


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 6, 2018)

smokebros said:


> Not too sure. I've been lurking around hoping to see some quality information (pictures, breeding techniques, etc), so far I haven't seen shit after sifting through 71 pages. Sounds like a money grab to me.
> 
> Dude bought his way to the front page of RIU as an advertiser to appear legit, in reality he's probably just lubing up the ol' greasehole for all the suckers out there willing to fork over money to buy his seeds.
> 
> No thanks.


Your completely wrong. I can assure u I've spent 100 times as much money than im making. This is not my source of income. There is no catch ot scam otherwise I would have sent out bullshit seeds 2 weeks ago.. No one is gonna get anything that isn't what it says it is.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 6, 2018)

smokebros said:


> This thread is a few months old and it's just a bunch of fluff, nothing of substance. Just another person looking to make a buck by S1'ing other peoples work. Is RIU even vetting advertisers anymore?


Good to see you know all about my growing history and my setup including the genetics I'm using just from a thread on a forum. No one is going to force you to buy anything. This thread isn't costing you a penny. If your not going to be part of the solution seems like you just want to be part of the problem. I'm working my ass off and dealing with all kinds of clowns and hurdles. It's part of the business. I can assure you your original post was completely opposite of my agenda. Why dont you email every seed bank that sells fems and s1s and tell them there doing it all wrong and let them know the proper way to make seeds cause you have all the answers.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 6, 2018)

smokebros said:


> This thread is a few months old and it's just a bunch of fluff, nothing of substance. Just another person looking to make a buck by S1'ing other peoples work. Is RIU even vetting advertisers anymore?


The advertiser at the top of my page is crop king seeds. GPS, with their untested seeds, stolen photos, and shady cc processor that regularly steals cc info, is one of the primary advertisers. When did RIU ever vet advertisers? They take whatever money they can get.


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 6, 2018)

Can't believe it took this long for this thread to get interesting.And it's only going to get better.Willing to bet when pics and reports start rollin in words will be eatin.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 6, 2018)

smokebros said:


> Let me get this right...
> 
> You started up an account on RIU about 6 weeks ago. You immediately became an advertiser. You started this thread (which is 72 pages long) to advertise your work. What exactly is your agenda? Where are the testers to show photos of your work. Where are your photos of your work? Why is there no history of you as a breeder anywhere?
> 
> ...


I didnt even read your post before realizing you dont know who I am . @Heisengrow is my name on the forum. This is just my riu advertising name. If you done a little research and not started with the negative attack right off the jump you may have figured that out. I was also q mod on thc farmer and left due to fucked up.practices by logic. He removed and deleted several threads I had already created helping hundreds of people in dwc. So yeah I dont owe you shit. You either want the seeds or not. No one is forcing you


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 6, 2018)

smokebros said:


> Let me get this right...
> 
> You started up an account on RIU about 6 weeks ago. You immediately became an advertiser. You started this thread (which is 72 pages long) to advertise your work. What exactly is your agenda? Where are the testers to show photos of your work. Where are your photos of your work? Why is there no history of you as a breeder anywhere?
> 
> ...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2018)

smokebros said:


> Plus, all you are doing is S1ing other people's work with CS - that's not true breeding man.
> 
> If all you do is S1 a cut then no, you are not a breeder. You would be a hack.


Or a [soon to be ] seed seller. Seeds of cuts that some people will purchase. 



smokebros said:


> Everything about you screams money grab. .


Please list all seed sellers that refuse to take money when they sell seeds.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 6, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Your completely wrong. I can assure u I've spent 100 times as much money than im making. This is not my source of income. There is no catch ot scam otherwise I would have sent out bullshit seeds 2 weeks ago.. No one is gonna get anything that isn't what it says it is.


Stop feeding the trolls, their diet is your angst.


----------



## smokebros (Dec 6, 2018)

Looks like I was the one being a prick, and a big one at that. 

It may not mean much to you, but I do apologize. Seems like I put my own foot up my own ass.


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 6, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Stop feeding the trolls, their diet is your angst.




Sshhhh..........let's keep things interesting


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 6, 2018)

smokebros said:


> Looks like I was the one being a prick, and a big one at that.
> 
> It may not mean much to you, but I do apologize. Seems like I put my own foot up my own ass.




Fucksakes.....good job on bein grown and takin all the fun out of it.I'ma twist one up in your honor sir.


----------



## smokebros (Dec 6, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Fucksakes.....good job on bein grown and takin all the fun out of it.I'ma twist one up in your honor sir.


I was watching Planet Earth II on Netflix last night, third or 4th episode in and it's wild horses. Go watch that episode where the two male wild horses fight. The white one who was guarding the watering hole got his ass kicked and walked away with his head down, defeated. That's how I feel right now, like the white horse walking away like a little bitch. 

I should probably go smoke one too.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 6, 2018)

Probably the first time I've seen adult-ness being exibited on RIU.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 6, 2018)

smokebros said:


> Looks like I was the one being a prick, and a big one at that.
> 
> It may not mean much to you, but I do apologize. Seems like I put my own foot up my own ass.


Much RESPECT! If only everyone could swallow there pride and admit when there wrong! Even knowing the respect to be gained, I myself still have a hard time admitting when I'm wrong. Props to you my good man!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 6, 2018)

Sublime4tna said:


> What the f has happened to this thread, it’s literally turned into shit, I’m out


Troll bitches is what.

It will pass, they will consume one another eventually.

Growing, for seeds or anything else is a game of patience, as anyone who has grown a plant or two knows. The internet is the opposite of patience.


----------



## smokebros (Dec 6, 2018)

I appreciate people being nice about it and all, but I really did this forum a disservice. I would be pissed if someone strolled into my thread and just started talking shit.

People shouldn't get off that easy, I shouldn't get off that easy. I can't put the toothpaste back in the tube, but I damn sure won't ever come at someone like that again.

An apology only goes so far and Heisenbean isn't obligated to just like me and pat me on the back like nothing happened... Me and him don't have a history - so for our first interaction I'd say I left a terrible first impression. Actions speak louder than words, and mine were poor.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 6, 2018)

smokebros said:


> I was watching Planet Earth II on Netflix last night, third or 4th episode in and it's wild horses. Go watch that episode where the two male wild horses fight. The white one who was guarding the watering hole got his ass kicked and walked away with his head down, defeated. That's how I feel right now, like the white horse walking away like a little bitch.
> 
> I should probably go smoke one too.


Welcome to the club man. 

If I had a nickel for the times I've popped off about some shit I didn't have the skinny on. Shit happens and as long as you buck up when you make a mistake many folks can respect that.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 6, 2018)

smokebros said:


> I appreciate people being nice about it and all, but I really did this forum a disservice. I would be pissed if someone strolled into my thread and just started talking shit.
> 
> People shouldn't get off that easy, I shouldn't get off that easy. I can't put the toothpaste back in the tube, but I damn sure won't ever come at someone like that again.
> 
> An apology only goes so far and Heisenbean isn't obligated to just like me and pat me on the back like nothing happened... Me and him don't have a history - so for our first interaction I'd say I left a terrible first impression. Actions speak louder than words, and mine were poor.


lol. here yeah go


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 6, 2018)

smokebros said:


> I appreciate people being nice about it and all, but I really did this forum a disservice. I would be pissed if someone strolled into my thread and just started talking shit.
> 
> People shouldn't get off that easy, I shouldn't get off that easy. I can't put the toothpaste back in the tube, but I damn sure won't ever come at someone like that again.
> 
> An apology only goes so far and Heisenbean isn't obligated to just like me and pat me on the back like nothing happened... Me and him don't have a history - so for our first interaction I'd say I left a terrible first impression. Actions speak louder than words, and mine were poor.


Goddamn, man, you just earned my respect for admitting you screwed up in such a decent fashion. Everyone has moments of weakness, stupidity, poor attitude and such...well, I do, anyway. 

Peace and forgiveness to you, whether you like it or not.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 6, 2018)

@smokebros is a good dude. He came in a bit hot, but hes certainly no troll. I think Heisen will get it. We all know hes encounted far worse here on RIU lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 6, 2018)

smokebros said:


> I appreciate people being nice about it and all, but I really did this forum a disservice. I would be pissed if someone strolled into my thread and just started talking shit.
> 
> People shouldn't get off that easy, I shouldn't get off that easy. I can't put the toothpaste back in the tube, but I damn sure won't ever come at someone like that again.
> 
> An apology only goes so far and Heisenbean isn't obligated to just like me and pat me on the back like nothing happened... Me and him don't have a history - so for our first interaction I'd say I left a terrible first impression. Actions speak louder than words, and mine were poor.


Well I dont hold grudges if that helps. I'm all business and speak my mind so I'm sure well get along


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 6, 2018)

As a noob, it seems like everyone is fighting on this site. LOL. Lots of people just trolling each other. It's good to see when people act normal and not attack each other. I have never been trolled in the history of the internet. Just don't argue.

@Heisenbeans I think I have some of those autos coming. any advice on growing autos from normal veg > flower plants? thanks.


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 6, 2018)

smokebros said:


> I was watching Planet Earth II on Netflix last night, third or 4th episode in and it's wild horses. Go watch that episode where the two male wild horses fight. The white one who was guarding the watering hole got his ass kicked and walked away with his head down, defeated. That's how I feel right now, like the white horse walking away like a little bitch.
> 
> I should probably go smoke one too.


Dont feel too bad man. It happens to the best of us.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 6, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> As a noob, it seems like everyone is fighting on this site. LOL. Lots of people just trolling each other. It's good to see when people act normal and not attack each other. I have never been trolled in the history of the internet. Just don't argue.
> 
> @Heisenbeans I think I have some of those autos coming. any advice on growing autos from normal veg > flower plants? thanks.


Just grow em nothing fancy.


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 6, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Probably the first time I've seen





smokebros said:


> I appreciate people being nice about it and all, but I really did this forum a disservice. I would be pissed if someone strolled into my thread and just started talking shit.
> 
> People shouldn't get off that easy, I shouldn't get off that easy. I can't put the toothpaste back in the tube, but I damn sure won't ever come at someone like that again.
> 
> An apology only goes so far and Heisenbean isn't obligated to just like me and pat me on the back like nothing happened... Me and him don't have a history - so for our first interaction I'd say I left a terrible first impression. Actions speak louder than words, and mine were poor.



Meh.....you're human just like the rest of us.You suck i suck we all suck.It's doing what you did and acknowledging it that matters.It's a pill not many can swallow.


Christ i just noticed all the suckin and swallow in my post............fanboy????


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 6, 2018)

Xansius said:


> Shameless whore called me and said that he gives this thread 2 thumbs up and asked if I could post it. So I did.


Lmaooo. Tell Shameles, he's missed around these parts.


----------



## Xansius (Dec 7, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Lmaooo. Tell Shameles, he's missed around these parts.


He said he posted a picture of a car, with a female mechanic doing some work on the engine, and got perma banned along with his super hero old dog Hotwired. He also added the female was not wearing anything. After seeing the pic in question I blame the female mechanic. She should have put clothes on for that shot.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 7, 2018)

Xansius said:


> He said he posted a picture of a car, with a female mechanic doing some work on the engine, and got perma banned along with his super hero old dog Hotwired. He also added the female was not wearing anything. After seeing the pic in question I blame the female mechanic. She should have put clothes on for that shot.


Damn, was it the purple boot mechanic? I bet if she had on Marijuana green boots, it would've been ok.


----------



## Xansius (Dec 7, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Damn, was it the purple boot mechanic? I bet if she had on Marijuana green boots, it would've been ok.


There were boots?


----------



## klx (Dec 7, 2018)

Xansius said:


> He said he posted a picture of a car, with a female mechanic doing some work on the engine, and got perma banned along with his super hero old dog Hotwired. He also added the female was not wearing anything. After seeing the pic in question I blame the female mechanic. She should have put clothes on for that shot.


He seriously got banned for that? Fuck me whats the world coming to...


----------



## Xansius (Dec 7, 2018)

klx said:


> He seriously got banned for that? Fuck me whats the world coming to...


He's too old to argue over spilt milk 

He told me to make an account here to watch for Heisens Seeds. I will post his grow for him when he gets the seeds.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 7, 2018)

Appreciate'cha @Xansius. Tell Hotwired I said hello, good vibes.


----------



## klx (Dec 7, 2018)

Xansius said:


> He's too old to argue over spilt milk
> 
> He told me to make an account here to watch for Heisens Seeds. I will post his grow for him when he gets the seeds.


The futility of it all is pretty funny. I'm super high right now so maybe its not that funny, who knows.


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 9, 2018)

Eagerly awaiting new pictures over here!

Hint, hint...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 9, 2018)

Dude got banned for posting a pic of a naked woman? lmao. We should all be ashamed of our nasty, dirty human bodies.

May the closed minded Protestant mind set live on forever.

I mean what if some underage kids come to this innocent marijuana growing forum and see a naked woman? It is damn near pornography if you ask me. God save the wicked


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dude got banned for posting a pic of a naked woman? lmao. We should all be ashamed of our nasty, dirty human bodies.
> 
> May the closed minded Protestant mind set live on forever.
> 
> I mean what if some underage kids come to this innocent marijuana growing forum and see a naked woman? It is damn near pornography if you ask me. God save the wicked
















http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## V256.420 (Dec 10, 2018)

Any date for the S1 drop? Thanks


----------



## boybelue (Dec 10, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


I had to do a double take before i seen the tits! Please lord let that be good enough! Lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 10, 2018)

Lol all I saw were tits. I had to actually stare at them to see people dancing and spiderman. Perv much?


----------



## mjw42 (Dec 10, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


Ho Man....sooooo funny!!


----------



## barneyfife (Dec 11, 2018)

Any news on the actual drop date yet?


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Dec 11, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> has any of you men grew out dr.green thunbs autos?????


Yep several. Done them for about 10 years. Also his freedom 35 which looks and grows just like the Iranian auto. 

They can keep in veg for a while but I never could keep them in veg for no more than 6 months without them slowly going into flower even with 24/0 light. 

Much stronger than an auto is and my yields were way way more. Also grew out his g13 several times and each time I didn't like the bud structure but it yielded as good as anything I've grown. Had buds as big as gal sized milk jugs.
I'm actually growing and cloning my own creation of crossing a nice critical mass male with the g13. I call it critical 13. I also crossed same male with his gsc forum cut. Called it critical cookies. 
I had one pheno I grew out and trying to find again that looked identical in structure to gsc but buds bigger and the resin was the most I've ever seen on any greenhouse bud. I've grown out all kinds of frosty buds in it but none could touch that plant. Even the main stalk had crystals on it. Looked like the white. Without being grown indoors


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 11, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> True breeding practices..Not many venture down this path in today's canna climate.


Are hoarding and hunting the only two viable ways of preserving gentic stock?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 11, 2018)

And does it even really matter anyway? Genetics actually offer more diversity with time/stewardship?


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Dec 11, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> They didn't fly much while Obama was in office, every once in a while. With Jeff Sessions wanting to go after cannabis again I think there is more funding. This was the busiest year for choppers I've seen in a long time.
> 
> I've told this story here before. I was in a patch one morning. I got there late and the sun came up on me. About an hour later I started to notice a hum. I have hearing loss and didn't notice until it was too late.
> 
> ...



I vouch for that as I've grown many 15 footers in my time. I'm all but run out from growing outside since they are now growing industrial hemp around here. Theirs so much pollen in the air your gonna have nothing but buds chock full.of seed. 

They simply ruined growing outside in my part of KY.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Dec 11, 2018)

Yoba Kenobi said:


> Can’t even try to read the crap ole this thread has become. Very disorganized and chaotic. It seems like you were working that GG4 cross and read all the traffic as product interest and decided you want to start a seed company off that premise. Jumped the gun. Started a company based off a brand before you had a product and threw a bunch of autos out to keep intrest... it’s hectic. Price point is a bit high since they’re just chucks and force hermied feminized seeds that will be untested at product release that you’ve clearly stated you’ll giving them away for free to some growers. That's going to hinder startup sales. I’m against chuckers and half the breeders in the industry because they’re shortcuts and half ass methods are the con-artist practices that hinder the genetics industry. You also have way too much going on in my opinion as a start-up. I worry you may be misreading the fact you’ll be giving away seeds as a sustainable product interest/ traffic.
> Have you finished testing the GG4 crosses as well?
> I will say this. You possess the ability to do something incredibly vetted on a laser focused level. You can try and make the best cake seeds out. With your ability to publicly document breeding. Way too little pictures in here. A lot of these people are just here for the free seeds. You’re also putting a lot on the shoulders of your testers they might as well be your ambassadors but if they fail you fail. Your so early that’s your testing would be just as helpful at gaining interest. In all honesty you can selectively show your product and you don’t know if you can trust your testers. If I was you maybe pump the breaks. Get a journal going on the breeding and testing as well as that GG4 cross.



I don't care if he chucks pollen. Where I'm located their is no place to go and get cuts of wedding cake, udub or whatever else he has. I'm more than willing to pay a little money to try some beans out. 
I've spent a lot of money on beans from Europe that were trash. 

How many breeders you see on this board documenting their strains their selling?

What will make or break heis is guys getting his beans and growing them out and not looking like the product they purchased or they hermie and certainly not smoking like it.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> No you cant download it. I didnt pay to release it in the Google play store. I used a program called visual basics. And laid it out kindve like a spread sheet. Would be the best way to explain it. And linked it to my ewelink app that runs all my lights, fans, humidifiers, dehumidifiers. And everything that runs on 120v system. I wireless control of all my tents. Every single thing I can shut down individually or entire tents at a time, or the entire building.
> 
> But I use temp sensors in my tent to control humidity and fans. You set on/off points. Humidity gets to a certain point it either kicks on dehumi or humi. Or temp gets to high kicks on fans. Or too low it shuts them off. I have heaters that kick on/off too. But it hasn't got cold enough to run them yet. Getting close.
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah!


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Dec 11, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I wouldn't make that claim and offer. Doesn't matter how tight a ship you run. Males from fems happens. It's rare. About one in a thousand but it happens. It's not from being sloppy.


It has happened to me before in my greenhouse a few years back. Fans pulled the pollen and I got a shit ton of seed. :-/


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Dec 11, 2018)

quiescent said:


> A buddy grew a pack of Dr greenthumb ecsd s1 a few years ago. Major yielders, all of em. A mix between the sour and diesel combinations, skunky variances as well. A true chance to find a plant equal to or better than ecsd imo.


I've been growing his ecsd for several years now.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Dec 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Black dog is solid but not sure about their other strains. I got three really nice phenos out of the three I ran. 1 is spot on blackberry, the colorful one has a nice taste too but not berry. Here are a couple pics. View attachment 4235499View attachment 4235500


I have black dog amongst my mothers but believe it or not I've never cloned it and flowered anything off it because I've been working on genetics people are wanting. If they hadn't heard of black dog they don't want it. Many around here have never heard of g13, LA confidential, headband, Bruce banner, Casey Jones, c99, etc

If it's in a rap song they want it and don't want anything else but that lol. 

I had guys say they didn't want that shit. Told em I had other varieties and asked what they wanted Said og kush so I said ya I have some of that, which I do and said I'm gonna run home and get a lb for ya. Was back 2 hrs later with the exact same bag and they loved it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 11, 2018)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> I vouch for that as I've grown many 15 footers in my time. I'm all but run out from growing outside since they are now growing industrial hemp around here. Theirs so much pollen in the air your gonna have nothing but buds chock full.of seed.
> 
> They simply ruined growing outside in my part of KY.


I've grown all over ky.


Greenthumbskunk said:


> It has happened to me before in my greenhouse a few years back. Fans pulled the pollen and I got a shit ton of seed. :-/


They make pollen filters you can use on green houses.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 11, 2018)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> I have black dog amongst my mothers but believe it or not I've never cloned it and flowered anything off it because I've been working on genetics people are wanting. If they hadn't heard of black dog they don't want it. Many around here have never heard of g13, LA confidential, headband, Bruce banner, Casey Jones, c99, etc
> 
> If it's in a rap song they want it and don't want anything else but that lol.
> 
> I had guys say they didn't want that shit. Told em I had other varieties and asked what they wanted Said og kush so I said ya I have some of that, which I do and said I'm gonna run home and get a lb for ya. Was back 2 hrs later with the exact same bag and they loved it.


You are correct sir! My brother had some bomb blue dream, when he told people he had blue dream they all said no. Well he then told them he had blueberry cheese cake amd they couldnt buy it fast enough, all saying it was some of the best shit theyve had! Lol


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Dec 11, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I've grown all over ky.
> 
> They make pollen filters you can use on green houses.



I used to grow a lot outside as well in a greenhouse. Wouldn't be a problem to get in 80 lbs or more during the fall outside in the elements. Past 2 years it's been a useless waste of money growing outside in the elements. I tried planting some late so maybe they would miss the pollen but the moths were worse than I've ever seen in my life. Go out at night or even in the day and shine a light on plants and you could pick off 20 worms. Next day 20 more and the next.... All the while they are eating your plant up. 

In the greenhouse they were in their as well and it's just become a battle to grow outside. I get some seeds this year in my greenhouse bud but my late stuff I put out in late September didn't have much at all. But the mouths always find a way inside.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 11, 2018)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> I used to grow a lot outside as well in a greenhouse. Wouldn't be a problem to get in 80 lbs or more during the fall outside in the elements. Past 2 years it's been a useless waste of money growing outside in the elements. I tried planting some late so maybe they would miss the pollen but the moths were worse than I've ever seen in my life. Go out at night or even in the day and shine a light on plants and you could pick off 20 worms. Next day 20 more and the next.... All the while they are eating your plant up.
> 
> In the greenhouse they were in their as well and it's just become a battle to grow outside. I get some seeds this year in my greenhouse bud but my late stuff I put out in late September didn't have much at all. But the mouths always find a way inside.


I get that. I quit outdoors myself. I'm not even running indoors right now.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 11, 2018)

Quick update on whats going on, Been having major root issues in DWC, None like i have ever dealt with. I ended up losing both scrogs in dwc before i could get to spraying. Did a few test to figure out WTF was going on and it came back to bad hydroguard. The dates on The back were erased off and someone put a price tag date on them.Lesson earned after i got the second gallon and there was no date or sticker. I talked to the rep and he said amazon is notorious for selling garbage hydroguard as they are no an approved vendor, leson learned so i ended up spending 3 days throwing away rocks,air stones,and hoses and pumps.

Now for the good news. The moms were all in dirt and had stayed healthy the whole time and actually grew big enough to get a few cuts. I ended up taking last minute cuts off the DWC plants before they completely shit the bed so i didnt lose any of the moms.They are in dirt now but smaller.

The 4 I have in the flower room now are Wed Cake,GG4,ECSD,and 91 Chem. I started spraying them 2 days ago and have cuts off them in the dome.
ALL S1's will be given away for free from these plants. There will be a small supply because i was limited on the amount of cuts i took but i should have enough for at least 30 packs of each to go out. I will update with pics as soon as they start to throw balls. Ill have at least 6 receiving plants of each mom to make the S1;s . 

I have the other 13 strains in the cloner now and as soon as they are rooted will go back to DWC for the next pollen collection runs. There will be crosses of the above 4 moms but seeds will be limited so whoever wants the free packs on the first drop. YOU CAN REQUEST them here and when the drop comes I will make sure toget them seeds out to all the people active on the thread so we can get some pics up here of some dank.

I could care less to make a penny on these first seeds as I am that confident they are gonna be stellar and people will post some pics of the progress.
The second drop will have A LOT more S1s and more variety in crosses. 
The first drop will be limited so I will post up exactly how many I have so the first ones who sign up after this post will have first dibs on choice untill they are all gone.
The second drop will be shortly after the first. This is alot more work than most anticipate and i wanna make sure IM GIVING everyone exactly what they are. I plan to be around for a little while and based on the test reports will determine my first few pheno hunts and what i decide to run to select new breeding moms. Doing it this way makes sure i can get them out when you guys have been patient. 
Sign up starts here and ill go back after the seeds are packged and we can go from there.
Anyone who has been trying to get ahold of me past few days i have been stupid busy getting things organized and cleaned up to avoid any future issues.

Wedding Cake 3 days CS

 

91 Chem SkunkVA


----------



## klx (Dec 11, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Quick update on whats going on, Been having major root issues in DWC, None like i have ever dealt with. I ended up losing both scrogs in dwc before i could get to spraying. Did a few test to figure out WTF was going on and it came back to bad hydroguard. The dates on The back were erased off and someone put a price tag date on them.Lesson earned after i got the second gallon and there was no date or sticker. I talked to the rep and he said amazon is notorious for selling garbage hydroguard as they are no an approved vendor, leson learned so i ended up spending 3 days throwing away rocks,air stones,and hoses and pumps.
> 
> Now for the good news. The moms were all in dirt and had stayed healthy the whole time and actually grew big enough to get a few cuts. I ended up taking last minute cuts off the DWC plants before they completely shit the bed so i didnt lose any of the moms.They are in dirt now but smaller.
> 
> ...


H2O2!!!!!


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 11, 2018)

klx said:


> H2O2!!!!!


I was going to say the same. When in doubt, peroxide it out.


----------



## Tito#1 (Dec 11, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Quick update on whats going on, Been having major root issues in DWC, None like i have ever dealt with. I ended up losing both scrogs in dwc before i could get to spraying. Did a few test to figure out WTF was going on and it came back to bad hydroguard. The dates on The back were erased off and someone put a price tag date on them.Lesson earned after i got the second gallon and there was no date or sticker. I talked to the rep and he said amazon is notorious for selling garbage hydroguard as they are no an approved vendor, leson learned so i ended up spending 3 days throwing away rocks,air stones,and hoses and pumps.
> 
> Now for the good news. The moms were all in dirt and had stayed healthy the whole time and actually grew big enough to get a few cuts. I ended up taking last minute cuts off the DWC plants before they completely shit the bed so i didnt lose any of the moms.They are in dirt now but smaller.
> 
> ...


Keep it up man no one said it will be easy. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## klx (Dec 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I was going to say the same. When in doubt, peroxide it out.


Yeah man, I mean each to their own and all and I dont wanna tell people how to grow, but bennies have no place in an indoor hydro grow imo and trying to grow hydro without H2O2 just does not make sense to me...but hey.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 11, 2018)

klx said:


> Yeah man, I mean each to their own and all and I dont wanna tell people how to grow, but bennies have no place in an indoor hydro grow imo and trying to grow hydro without H2O2 just does not make sense to me...but hey.


Been there done that, Its not the water Its the rocks. when the air stones are pushing that warm air up and it collects around the root zone around the hydroton if the roots are not submerged in H2O2 its useless. Ive tried to top feed using H2O2 and it kills the plants. Trust me i have never had a problem getting monster plants and back to back grows but when the bottle of shit you buy that is a critical element in the system is water than it does you no good.
Another thing i hated about sterile is not knowing the amount that is in the system because you have to keep adding it in every 3 days.
Some of you guys that live in areas where this pathogen isnt as bad have no idea this struggle is real. Bennies have been the ONLY thing that has worked for me. There are 250 page threads here and on ICMAG of people trying to use bleach and H2O2 and have failed miserably. Trust me if it was that simple i would have already done sailed on that ship.
Here is a glass of water of the system water 3 days after sitting out. I had already added 30ML of HTH pool shock to 1 gallon of water and used 3 ML per gallon of that solution in the system. This pythium strain laughed at that shit. The water was clear when i set it out. 
Bennies are great when they are actually there cause you cannot add to much. Pool shock and H2O2 are impossible to monitor how much is in and how much evaporated. great for cloners and shit without air stones but in a recirculating DWC There are just to many variables.

3 days after i set this out and it smelled like chlorine when i poured it


----------



## klx (Dec 11, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Been there done that, Its not the water Its the rocks. when the air stones are pushing that warm air up and it collects around the root zone around the hydroton if the roots are not submerged in H2O2 its useless. Ive tried to top feed using H2O2 and it kills the plants. Trust me i have never had a problem getting monster plants and back to back grows but when the bottle of shit you buy that is a critical element in the system is water than it does you no good.
> Another thing i hated about sterile is not knowing the amount that is in the system because you have to keep adding it in every 3 days.
> Some of you guys that live in areas where this pathogen isnt as bad have no idea this struggle is real. Bennies have been the ONLY thing that has worked for me. There are 250 page threads here and on ICMAG of people trying to use bleach and H2O2 and have failed miserably. Trust me if it was that simple i would have already done sailed on that ship.
> Here is a glass of water of the system water 3 days after sitting out. I had already added 30ML of HTH pool shock to 1 gallon of water and used 3 ML per gallon of that solution in the system. This pythium strain laughed at that shit. The water was clear when i set it out.
> ...


I am in the sub tropics man, I know all about heat, humidity and pathogens. But like I said, each to their own but I will politely agree to disagree with you on sterile v bennies but thats the beauty of growning!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 11, 2018)

klx said:


> I am in the sub tropics man, I know all about heat, humidity and pathogens. But like I said, each to their own but I will politely agree to disagree with you on sterile v bennies but thats the beauty of growning!


Impossible to have sterile system. To many other variables including air pathogens,nooks and crannies,pathogens in the rocks,air stones. Unless you plan on using distilled water to clean all your buckets cause as soon as you rinse off all the bleach you used to sterilize you just put the pathogens back over everything.
Pythium is always there looking for the right moment to take hold and it always starts below the root crown in the hydroton. I've tried 30 percent h202 ,zone and all that other shit and hydroguard was the only thing that ever kept it at bay to get through grows.
Now I'm looking into uv sterizilers on the incoming water used to clean the system and uv sterilizer on the RO output line. I may try uc roots on a run from scratch but will still need a chlorine test pen or strips to make sure there is enough ppm to keep the system clean. Not enough and pythium takes over and to much and chlorine toxicity


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 11, 2018)

I think it has alot to do with water supply and the way the water company stores there water,the actual place they get the water from and there are thousands of different strains of the cyna bacteria that kills water culture plants. Some strains are even bleach resistant. Trust me I have read every article on the net and hundreds of pages on this. I want my plants to live. 
I'm not buying any more hydroguard I'm going to making my own bennies now and using base beneficials to breed thousands more to inoculate the root zones.


----------



## klx (Dec 11, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I think it has alot to do with water supply and the way the water company stores there water,the actual place they get the water from and there are thousands of different strains of the cyna bacteria that kills water culture plants. Some strains are even bleach resistant. Trust me I have read every article on the net and hundreds of pages on this. I want my plants to live.
> I'm not buying any more hydroguard I'm going to making my own bennies now and using base beneficials to breed thousands more to inoculate the root zones.


DIY bennies, sounds like extra work to me. You may be right re the water supply. I use municipal tap water and it is a beautiful thing to be able to start with clean, sterile water. 

Since you are making seeds now and not going for out and out bud production have you thought about a simpler system like F&D where its basically fool proof and worrying about water temps, pythium etc etc can be a thing of the past. Wont sacrifice much in terms of yield but save yourself a lot of headaches.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 11, 2018)

So looking at a April/May release of the full shebang?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 11, 2018)

Hope you get things worked out and turned around yo. Stay the course.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 12, 2018)

quiescent said:


> So looking at a April/May release of the full shebang?


Naw first week in February. The seed moms are in the cloner now. I'll start collecting pollen off the moms in the flower room and pollinating the 4. The other ones are about 3 weeks behind them so I say right around first week of March for release of everything


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 12, 2018)

Oh yea, consider this me calling dibs on the drop.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 12, 2018)

klx said:


> DIY bennies, sounds like extra work to me. You may be right re the water supply. I use municipal tap water and it is a beautiful thing to be able to start with clean, sterile water.
> 
> Since you are making seeds now and not going for out and out bud production have you thought about a simpler system like F&D where its basically fool proof and worrying about water temps, pythium etc etc can be a thing of the past. Wont sacrifice much in terms of yield but save yourself a lot of headaches.


I have but I never have problems. This was just a simple lesson learned buying bottled water from Amazon with a hydroguard sticker on it.
I know there was some changes made. The phone number on my gallon was out of service so no telling how old the bottle was.
I like RDWC especially because putting CS on plants takes a heavy toll on them and i want strong plants to make it through the process.


----------



## keyown1 (Dec 12, 2018)

count me in on the drop


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 12, 2018)

5 more of the other moms not counting the ones in the flower room or ones I saved in the cloner.

Left back Ghost OG,jet fuel OG
Far left MAC1, middle front Katsu Bubba kush and far front right black banana cookies 9

These are going to flower room in 2 weeks after i get more cuts. The cuts i already have of everything are going back in DWC in a week as soon as they are rooted.
That run will be all different strains. The dwc plants will all give me the number of cuts I need to run on the flood table for the second drop.
Either way anything that's made with these will be fire.


----------



## klx (Dec 12, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have but I never have problems. This was just a simple lesson learned buying bottled water from Amazon with a hydroguard sticker on it.
> I know there was some changes made. The phone number on my gallon was out of service so no telling how old the bottle was.
> I like RDWC especially because putting CS on plants takes a heavy toll on them and i want strong plants to make it through the process.


Sweet mate, look forward to growing some of your gear.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 12, 2018)

klx said:


> Sweet mate, look forward to growing some of your gear.


Anything with banana cookies,wed cake,adub or ecsd in it will be rediculous fire as I have already seen what some other breeders are making with it. Those aren't even fems being crossed to other elites those are just Male crosses. Anything with those 4 in it will be on the short list of dank I assure you.
I'm all in now. Started spraying and got the fridge turned on.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 12, 2018)

It's funny to me cause I grew out cannaventure pure ghost og s1s and the phenos I had were very close to the ghost og cut I got. It's the original ghost og real deal holyfield.
It just goes to show how close in structure the s1s are to the original ghost.

One dead ringer give away is the 3 finger leaves she throws. My dankest ghost og from seed was #8 and she threw 3 fingers on the regular. Thought the plant was fuked up. Now I have the clone only and i can see why.


----------



## jbgrower (Dec 12, 2018)

Been lurking on this thread since the beginning and tracking the progress. Sorry to hear about the unfortunate news. I've been eyeing the Wedding cake and adub seeds/crosses. Excited for the future of your drops!


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 12, 2018)

Sign me up for the wedding cake


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Dec 12, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Quick update on whats going on, Been having major root issues in DWC, None like i have ever dealt with. I ended up losing both scrogs in dwc before i could get to spraying. Did a few test to figure out WTF was going on and it came back to bad hydroguard. The dates on The back were erased off and someone put a price tag date on them.Lesson earned after i got the second gallon and there was no date or sticker. I talked to the rep and he said amazon is notorious for selling garbage hydroguard as they are no an approved vendor, leson learned so i ended up spending 3 days throwing away rocks,air stones,and hoses and pumps.
> 
> Now for the good news. The moms were all in dirt and had stayed healthy the whole time and actually grew big enough to get a few cuts. I ended up taking last minute cuts off the DWC plants before they completely shit the bed so i didnt lose any of the moms.They are in dirt now but smaller.
> 
> ...


im just hoping to get to try that wedding cake of yours 

sorry to hear about your root issues


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 12, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> Sign me up for the wedding cake


Everyone who signs up here will get first dibs on whatever packs they want. Will be first come till there gone.
I'll send them all out for free unless your in Canada the shipping is 10 dollars lol. I'll be out of pocket sending free seeds to Canada


----------



## Sebud (Dec 12, 2018)

Would love to get my hands on some GG4 seeds. Not greedy even a few would make my day. Thanks for a chance at some great seeds.


----------



## widgetkicker (Dec 12, 2018)

holy shit broseph, you didn't even get any drywall yet, maybe you should be taking things one step at a time


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Dec 12, 2018)

Looking good so far dispite the set back. 

I'd appreciate a pack of the ESCD s1s if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 12, 2018)

wedding cake please. Last cultivar to collect.


----------



## Precaution (Dec 12, 2018)

Sign me up for a wedding cake or GG4 please, your choice.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 12, 2018)

My order of preference is chem, wc, gg, ecsd but I'll run whatever I get. Also @Michael Huntherz I tried filling out the tester form this morning and got an error code 500...dm me if you need details.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 12, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Everyone who signs up here will get first dibs on whatever packs they want. Will be first come till there gone.
> I'll send them all out for free unless your in Canada the shipping is 10 dollars lol. I'll be out of pocket sending free seeds to Canada


Take me right off that tester list then.


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 12, 2018)

@Heisenbeans Please count me in on the first drop. Really can't wait to pop the wedding cake and gg4. But I will take any of them. Will post pics of progress. Thanks. Hope you get it all sorted. I have been holding out on seed orders because I was waiting for January to order from you. No problem, I will wait longer. In the meantime I'd love to run some of those S1s.


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 12, 2018)

@Heisenbeans 
sign me up for some wedding cake


----------



## 420nstargazer (Dec 12, 2018)

This lurker wants on the adub list


----------



## McFly1 (Dec 12, 2018)

I'm a outdoor guy and wont plant until next June, but I would like some wedding cake please.


----------



## Paddletail (Dec 12, 2018)

@Heisenbeans
Put my name in line for the 1st drop please


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 12, 2018)

No shame in my game.......i'm stepping in to be a shameless whore.Wouldn't mind getting in on your drop.

Hope ya get a quick recovery on your grow.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 12, 2018)

420nstargazer said:


> This lurker wants on the adub list


ADub has got my interest as well but it's not on this first release tester list. I will definatly get it or a cross of it once heisen has a drop. I'm not after the the hottest new craze strains. I'm just looking for consistent, solid genetics.


----------



## growslut (Dec 12, 2018)

Sign me up for Wedding Cake, GG, ECSD, Chem 91

Heisen, check out Southern Ag's Garden Friendly Fungicide. It has the same bene's as Hydroguard, but 1000% more of the good stuff. There is plenty of research and testimonials of people who use it and replaced. Maybe that will keep the pyth in line.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2018)

Hey, man.....I figure I'm on top of the list for being the first to guess the names of all those strains on your list, am I right?

I didn't get any right, but you said prizes for all, and I'm one of them.


----------



## tman42 (Dec 12, 2018)

@Heisenbeans put me down for your first drop, Chem 91 or GG4 please but will take whatever is still available.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 12, 2018)

I figure Im already on the tester list.. if not this will be me formally putting my name on the list 

lmk if anything I can help with


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Hey, man.....I figure I'm on top of the list for being the first to guess the names of all those strains on your list, am I right?
> 
> I didn't get any right, but you said prizes for all, and I'm one of them.


Pretty sure u got all of them wrong lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Pretty sure u got all of them wrong lol.


Well, yeah, but it was still an 'entry'.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Well, yeah, but it was still an 'entry'.


Yeah, I doubt you'll want the seeds maybe settle for some female pollen. Would be better for your line of work


----------



## chatttimes (Dec 12, 2018)

Wedding Cake, Chem91, GG4, ECSD, would be the order of my choices.
keep us posted, been watching and waiting!!


----------



## mjw42 (Dec 12, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Quick update on whats going on, Been having major root issues in DWC, None like i have ever dealt with. I ended up losing both scrogs in dwc before i could get to spraying. Did a few test to figure out WTF was going on and it came back to bad hydroguard. The dates on The back were erased off and someone put a price tag date on them.Lesson earned after i got the second gallon and there was no date or sticker. I talked to the rep and he said amazon is notorious for selling garbage hydroguard as they are no an approved vendor, leson learned so i ended up spending 3 days throwing away rocks,air stones,and hoses and pumps.
> 
> Now for the good news. The moms were all in dirt and had stayed healthy the whole time and actually grew big enough to get a few cuts. I ended up taking last minute cuts off the DWC plants before they completely shit the bed so i didnt lose any of the moms.They are in dirt now but smaller.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the problems but sounds like you got'er reeled back in. 

Sign me up for the Chem 91 please


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah, I doubt you'll want the seeds maybe settle for some female pollen. Would be better for your line of work


----------



## Tito#1 (Dec 12, 2018)

Wedding cake r gg4 or better yet a x of the two


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 12, 2018)

Damn man fate is not letting us get to these seeds. Ill take a ecsd pack then.


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 12, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Impossible to have sterile system. To many other variables including air pathogens,nooks and crannies,pathogens in the rocks,air stones. Unless you plan on using distilled water to clean all your buckets cause as soon as you rinse off all the bleach you used to sterilize you just put the pathogens back over everything.
> Pythium is always there looking for the right moment to take hold and it always starts below the root crown in the hydroton. I've tried 30 percent h202 ,zone and all that other shit and hydroguard was the only thing that ever kept it at bay to get through grows.
> Now I'm looking into uv sterizilers on the incoming water used to clean the system and uv sterilizer on the RO output line. I may try uc roots on a run from scratch but will still need a chlorine test pen or strips to make sure there is enough ppm to keep the system clean. Not enough and pythium takes over and to much and chlorine toxicity



Well, it sounds like you've tried every additive, so why not chill your res water? That is usually the main problem in nasties growing in your res, especially in passive hydro.

What is your res temp?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 12, 2018)

rollitup said:


> Well, it sounds like you've tried every additive, so why not chill your res water? That is usually the main problem in nasties growing in your res, especially in passive hydro.
> 
> What is your res temp?


68 degrees. I have chillers. The bacteria will grow in cold water it doesnt care. The colder water slows it down but doesnt prevent it.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 12, 2018)

I thought I got some auto testers but they never came? Would love to test ecsd and adub if you still have some.


----------



## Coalcat (Dec 12, 2018)

ECSD! or Wedding...honestly i think everything will be great so whatever will be awesome!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 12, 2018)

Wedding Cake or ADub plz


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 12, 2018)

Bennies FTW!


----------



## jbgrower (Dec 12, 2018)

jbgrower said:


> Been lurking on this thread since the beginning and tracking the progress. Sorry to hear about the unfortunate news. I've been eyeing the Wedding cake and adub seeds/crosses. Excited for the future of your drops!


I meant for this to be my entry for the first drop. Really been eyeing the wedding cake and adub. I dont mind posting pics of progress. I've been holding out on buying new seeds for this. I'm confident it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Highsince76 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hope you get it sorted out soon Heisen.
I'm sure you will. I'd love to sample some of the cake. 

First round, second round; don't matter. it sounds killer! 

I can be patient...I think.

Best of luck.


----------



## HydoDan (Dec 12, 2018)

I'm not really particular.. I'll take anything you have left and post pics..


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Dec 12, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Quick update on whats going on, Been having major root issues in DWC, None like i have ever dealt with. I ended up losing both scrogs in dwc before i could get to spraying. Did a few test to figure out WTF was going on and it came back to bad hydroguard. The dates on The back were erased off and someone put a price tag date on them.Lesson earned after i got the second gallon and there was no date or sticker. I talked to the rep and he said amazon is notorious for selling garbage hydroguard as they are no an approved vendor, leson learned so i ended up spending 3 days throwing away rocks,air stones,and hoses and pumps.
> 
> Now for the good news. The moms were all in dirt and had stayed healthy the whole time and actually grew big enough to get a few cuts. I ended up taking last minute cuts off the DWC plants before they completely shit the bed so i didnt lose any of the moms.They are in dirt now but smaller.
> 
> ...



Love to get some of those S1s from ya and try them out.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 13, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> My order of preference is chem, wc, gg, ecsd but I'll run whatever I get. Also @Michael Huntherz I tried filling out the tester form this morning and got an error code 500...dm me if you need details.


I will look in the logs. My apologies. I have been offline from RIU for a few days, will set up a customer support contact form, ASAP. Thank you for the report. Will circle back with you.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


Dobie fracking Gillis? You never stop with the surprises.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 13, 2018)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> I have black dog amongst my mothers but believe it or not I've never cloned it and flowered anything off it because I've been working on genetics people are wanting. If they hadn't heard of black dog they don't want it. Many around here have never heard of g13, LA confidential, headband, Bruce banner, Casey Jones, c99, etc
> 
> If it's in a rap song they want it and don't want anything else but that lol.
> 
> I had guys say they didn't want that shit. Told em I had other varieties and asked what they wanted Said og kush so I said ya I have some of that, which I do and said I'm gonna run home and get a lb for ya. Was back 2 hrs later with the exact same bag and they loved it.


Fuck yes. You win +5 internets.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Dec 13, 2018)

Sorry to hear about the root rot problems. I ran UC's for quite awhile with great success...then...BAM....something got in there and I just couldn't get it out. Tore down 3X...bleach...physan..etc.etc. Cleaned seals...replaced piping...did 2 more runs...both of which stalled 4-6 weeks in....same shit. Finally went back to soil cus the timing coincided with legality and the whole drop in the market/etc.and the lack of need for weed did it in for good. UV is where I was going next. Good luck figuring it out.


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Dobie fracking Gillis? You never stop with the surprises.



You're correct, it was the Dobie Gillis show, but that picture is Maynard G. Krebs, who later played Gilligan.

It was my favorite show in 1958.


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 13, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> 68 degrees. I have chillers. The bacteria will grow in cold water it doesnt care. The colder water slows it down but doesnt prevent it.



Wow, you've got pathogens growing in your res when the nute soup is 68 degrees?

You must live in Bacteria City!


----------



## boybelue (Dec 13, 2018)

68° , I don't get that either, I've never experienced it below 75, that and keeping it light tight. I don't run no root additives but I only run dwc in winter. A lot of those products claim their good up to 85°, has anybody used them with a rez temp that high and maintained a healthy system?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 13, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Sorry to hear about the root rot problems. I ran UC's for quite awhile with great success...then...BAM....something got in there and I just couldn't get it out. Tore down 3X...bleach...physan..etc.etc. Cleaned seals...replaced piping...did 2 more runs...both of which stalled 4-6 weeks in....same shit. Finally went back to soil cus the timing coincided with legality and the whole drop in the market/etc.and the lack of need for weed did it in for good. UV is where I was going next. Good luck figuring it out.


Aquarium canister filters with UV have been on my radar. Or custom UV, for sterile-range growers. I run bio-active aquariums and “sterile” hydro. Sterile is a range, in that sense, not a specific number.


rollitup said:


> You're correct, it was the Dobie Gillis show, but that picture is Maynard G. Krebs, who later played Gilligan.
> 
> It was my favorite show in 1958.


Maynard Krebs was a modern hipster before that was an imaginable thing, look at that beard! I forgot how handsome he was...damn, boi.


rollitup said:


> Wow, you've got pathogens growing in your res when the nute soup is 68 degrees?
> 
> You must live in Bacteria City!


They call it the Florida panhandle, lol!


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Maynard Krebs was a modern hipster before that was an imaginable thing, look at that beard! I forgot how handsome he was...damn, boi.


He was a bongo-playing Beatnik. That was a thing in the '50s.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 13, 2018)

rollitup said:


> He was a bongo-playing Beatnik. That was a thing in the '50s.


I read all the Kerouac, back in the day, it doesn’t take much for me to join that nostalgia trip!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2018)

rollitup said:


> You're correct, it was the Dobie Gillis show, but that picture is Maynard G. Krebs, who later played Gilligan.





Michael Huntherz said:


> Maynard Krebs was a modern hipster before that was an imaginable thing, look at that beard! I forgot how handsome he was...damn, boi.


Would love to do a tribute strain for Thaylia Minninger.... for you geriatrics.....


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Would love to do a tribute strain for Thaylia Minninger.... for you geriatrics.....


I came. Geeezus goddamn right I will.


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 13, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> The 4 I have in the flower room now are Wed Cake,GG4,ECSD,and 91 Chem. I started spraying them 2 days ago and have cuts off them in the dome.
> ALL S1's will be given away for free from these plants. There will be a small supply because i was limited on the amount of cuts i took but i should have enough for at least 30 packs of each to go out. I will update with pics as soon as they start to throw balls. Ill have at least 6 receiving plants of each mom to make the S1;s .
> 
> I have the other 13 strains in the cloner now and as soon as they are rooted will go back to DWC for the next pollen collection runs. There will be crosses of the above 4 moms but seeds will be limited so whoever wants the free packs on the first drop. *YOU CAN REQUEST them here and when the drop comes I will make sure to get them seeds out to all the people active on the thread* so we can get some pics up here of some dank.


Active but lurking. I'd dig the GG4 or WC S1's. PM will work when the time comes. 

Other than bad Hydroguard I used to use light enzymes to eat that sluffing roots, if there were any. Also for cleansing I also 2nd using undiluted H2O2 (or very mildy diluted to make up volume). 27 gallon tote and let everything soak. Make sure not to forget your goggles, gloves and long sleeves dealing with this strength. Root rot sucks.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> They call it the Florida panhandle, lol!


The redneck Riviera or Lower Alabama, lol!
Never been there, but I hear it's absolutely miserable in the summer.


----------



## bighitter420 (Dec 13, 2018)

Id love to be included in the drop.
Please and thank you.

I've always been more of a lurker but i will put up pics of the girls.

Order of preference:
Wed Cake
ECSD
91 chem
GG4

But I'd be ecstatic to have any of those legends.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 13, 2018)

4 days spraying the 4 moms and the preflower pistils are dead and brown,This is always a good sign. Im hoping that starting early they will throw out more balls than hairs.The CS i make is super potent.


----------



## main cola (Dec 13, 2018)

@Heisenbeans Would love to run any of your gear


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 13, 2018)

So far I have a list and as soon as the seeds are done I'll be sending them out. I'm more excited to see what u guys get than u are. I have a couple that I know are gonna be over the top but they will all be good.


----------



## barneyfife (Dec 13, 2018)

Ok so these first seeds your sending basically are testers for the people asking is this correct? 
It is not the official first real drop correct?
Just making sure as i want to make sure I’m in on the first official drop. The official drop is the one your saying is first week of March right?
And are there going to be plenty or are they going to be sold out in with in half an hour?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 13, 2018)

Since I didn't specify.
Wedding Cake
Chem 91
ECSD
GG
That way which ever is left when ya get to me. Thanks.


----------



## V256.420 (Dec 13, 2018)

GG, ECSD, Chem 91 and W.C. Thanks

Can someone plz make an email contact on the Heisenbeans website. Would be nice to contact Heisen in person.


----------



## barneyfife (Dec 13, 2018)

V256.420 said:


> GG, ECSD, Chem 91 and W.C. Thanks
> 
> Can someone plz make an email contact on the Heisenbeans website. Would be nice to contact Heisen in person.


Yeah that’s good idea & get pics up of all the elite moms last i was there I think thete were only 2 pics up


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 13, 2018)

barneyfife said:


> Ok so these first seeds your sending basically are testers for the people asking is this correct?
> It is not the official first real drop correct?
> Just making sure as i want to make sure I’m in on the first official drop. The official drop is the one your saying is first week of March right?
> And are there going to be plenty or are they going to be sold out in with in half an hour?


Not really testers man there s1s and whatever I got. I'm sending them out for free cause I wont have enough to put up for sale. There first come first serve based on who asked first on the thread. As soon as my next batch of clones come through and I have ALL of my girls putting out seeds everything except crosses will be for sale.
Crosses will be given out for free with every pack of s1s that you buy until there gone and im only gonna keep and run the strongest crosses.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 13, 2018)

barneyfife said:


> Yeah that’s good idea & get pics up of all the elite moms last i was there I think thete were only 2 pics up


I just posted pics of 9 moms and more to come. Ecsd,chem 91 ,gg4 and wed cake are in flower room now under 12 12 getting drenched in CS.
Stay tuned


----------



## barneyfife (Dec 13, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Not really testers man there s1s and whatever I got. I'm sending them out for free cause I wont have enough to put up for sale. There first come first serve based on who asked first on the thread. As soon as my next batch of clones come through and I have ALL of my girls putting out seeds everything except crosses will be for sale.
> Crosses will be given out for free with every pack of s1s that you buy until there gone and im only gonna keep and run the strongest crosses.


Ok that’s what I thought. And for every s1 we buy we get to pick our choice of freebie cross correct?
Also how well do uou think the MAC1 is in a cross?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 13, 2018)

barneyfife said:


> Ok that’s what I thought. And for every s1 we buy we get to pick our choice of freebie cross correct?
> Also how well do uou think the MAC1 is in a cross?


Not sure on the mac1. By itself the plant is good to go. I dont see any reason why any crosses with it would be garbage unless the rumors are true.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 13, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I just posted pics of 9 moms and more to come. Ecsd,chem 91 ,gg4 and wed cake are in flower room now under 12 12 getting drenched in CS.
> Stay tuned


 First time I used CS I had four small girls under 2 ft. No separate cuts of each, just spraying half the plants in order to pollinate the branches of the other half, which is NOT the way to go about it. I sprayed waaaay to much and didn't get no seeds. Collected pollen, revegged and got my seeds the second time around. Live and learn!


----------



## Getgrowingson (Dec 14, 2018)

I would love to run really any of the s1s tbh. I’ll pay shipping as stated for the great white north


----------



## Sublime4tna (Dec 14, 2018)

I’m down for some wedding cake too


----------



## Sublime4tna (Dec 14, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Impossible to have sterile system. To many other variables including air pathogens,nooks and crannies,pathogens in the rocks,air stones. Unless you plan on using distilled water to clean all your buckets cause as soon as you rinse off all the bleach you used to sterilize you just put the pathogens back over everything.
> Pythium is always there looking for the right moment to take hold and it always starts below the root crown in the hydroton. I've tried 30 percent h202 ,zone and all that other shit and hydroguard was the only thing that ever kept it at bay to get through grows.
> Now I'm looking into uv sterizilers on the incoming water used to clean the system and uv sterilizer on the RO output line. I may try uc roots on a run from scratch but will still need a chlorine test pen or strips to make sure there is enough ppm to keep the system clean. Not enough and pythium takes over and to much and chlorine toxicity


I’ve actually installed several uv filters and ro filters on water lines, you might want to buy a cheap test kit or grab some water and take it to your local plumbing supply house they should test it for free, your best bet will probably be a uv with a acid neutralizer maybe a remineralizer as well


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 14, 2018)

I really shouldn’t post on business related threads when I am drinking, but that didn’t stop me yesterday! Back on a clock today.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 14, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> The redneck Riviera or Lower Alabama, lol!
> Never been there, but I hear it's absolutely miserable in the summer.


I spent August 2006 in Daytona and the Bahamas. I am still sweating.


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 14, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I really shouldn’t post on business related threads when I am drinking, but that didn’t stop me yesterday! Back on a clock today.


Heisen mentioned he uploaded some more pictures yesterday. Does that mean they should be on the website? I checked and there are still only two, the Wedding Cake and the Gorilla Glue. I cleared my cache and that didn't do it either. Just curious, not trying to rush you.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 14, 2018)

VillageAnt said:


> Heisen mentioned he uploaded some more pictures yesterday. Does that mean they should be on the website? I checked and there are still only two, the Wedding Cake and the Gorilla Glue. I cleared my cache and that didn't do it either. Just curious, not trying to rush you.


He didn’t tell me anything about it, I read it here too. They are probably on this thread, will be updating the site this weekend.

There is a lot of behind-the-scenes things to the site, I am building (for multiple reasons) an e-commerce platform for cannabis industry products and it will be part of heisenbeans.com by the time we are ready to make sales. When I say I am on a clock I mean working for myself, but my boss is a jerk, so it counts. Crack that whip!

I haven’t even talked to Heisen in a couple weeks. The growing game and the software game are games of both patience and taking action at the right time. I think he and I have a mutual understanding of that.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 14, 2018)

VillageAnt said:


> Heisen mentioned he uploaded some more pictures yesterday. Does that mean they should be on the website? I checked and there are still only two, the Wedding Cake and the Gorilla Glue. I cleared my cache and that didn't do it either. Just curious, not trying to rush you.


He posted mom plants being sprayed with CS...nothing that should go on a website as advertising. Flowering plants would be a different story.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 14, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> He posted mom plants being sprayed with CS...nothing that should go on a website as advertising. Flowering plants would be a different story.


I owe you a message today, have you tried signing up again? Can you DM me with the email addy you used, please?


----------



## AuBlue (Dec 14, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Anyone who smokes and drives this aint the one,one of the strongest strains i have ever grown,Sourced the cut from a cat in SoCal and ran her twice.looking forward to the crosses to be made with this.
> 
> View attachment 4225193
> 
> ...


A DUB is very interesting for medical use, got an approximate indoor height and flowering period?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 14, 2018)

Stardawg Corey cut going into the rotation. Just got her today after a long wait lol. Nice to have friends in low places. 
You guys can be on lookout for crosses with her in the near future. Also got the best cut of Alien OG I've ever seen.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 14, 2018)

Damnit man, you collecting them clones like pokemon. Problem is that I collect seeds like pokemon. 

Good problems to have.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 14, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Damnit man, you collecting them clones like pokemon. Problem is that I collect seeds like pokemon.
> 
> Good problems to have.


I know some people around here burnt out on stardawg but this wont be like a normal Male stardawg cross. Cant wait to see what happens if I get he reversed and crossed over to ecsd and some of the others.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm not burnt out on stardawg at all. I have a lot of gear with the same fathers from several breeders but I try to plan my runs so I don't end up with straight gas everywhere.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 14, 2018)

Heis, please put me on the list for the first drop if there is still room. I would prefer wedding cake, but any would be much appreciated. I'm happy to donate crypto to your cause if you are set up to accept it (eth, bitcoin, etc).


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 14, 2018)

Sublime4tna said:


> I’m down for some wedding cake too


I thought you were out?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Stardawg Corey cut going into the rotation. Just got her today after a long wait lol.


Just what the world needs....more stardawg. Shouldda cracked those elite Big Smiths.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 14, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Just what the world needs....more stardawg. Shouldda cracked those elite Big Smiths.


I wouldn't discount Stardawg, based off of pimp-daddy Gu's, overuse of his Stardawg man- whore.

Being a polyhybrid, the different cuts of Stardawg are pretty distinct from one another.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 14, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> My current Triple Nova -- not GPS strain, but I bought it from him. 2x3 scrog of TN in 2 3.5 gallon hempy buckets, being fed Jacks 3-2-1 with some cal mag and occasionally some Recharge. PHd to 5.8-6.2. Lit by 225 watts of Timber 3000k quantum boards. Sweet grape jam with a hint of chocolate (?) to me.
> View attachment 4249275 View attachment 4249276


I think you posted in the wrong thread player? This is heisen's beans son not GPS. I've done that a lot of times all blazed out. Cheers man and that triple nova is looking good to go brother.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 14, 2018)

Sorry about the posts... deleted and will repost in appropriate thread.


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 14, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Sorry about the posts... deleted and will repost in appropriate thread.


I'm going to start using recharge in my hempies. Could you please let me know how you choose to apply it?


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 14, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> 4 days spraying the 4 moms and the preflower pistils are dead and brown,This is always a good sign. Im hoping that starting early they will throw out more balls than hairs.The CS i make is super potent.


What PPM is your CS? Do you make it? 
I've had really good success with this:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01D281XR0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_8dgfCb01TR24S


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 14, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> What PPM is your CS? Do you make it?
> I've had really good success with this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01D281XR0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_8dgfCb01TR24S


I would go through that bottle in one spraying lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 14, 2018)

VillageAnt said:


> I'm going to start using recharge in my hempies. Could you please let me know how you choose to apply it?


.5 - 1ml per gal. As much as everyday or once a week. Apply it seperately from your feed if it's not inconvienient. 2-4oz's per solo cup seedling/clone 4-6oz's for bigger veg/flower plants. Poured on the crown of the rootball. Works well in hempys.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 14, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> What PPM is your CS? Do you make it?
> I've had really good success with this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01D281XR0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_8dgfCb01TR24S


This is the brand I use also. 8 oz's to 24 oz,s of distilled water. 64(total) oz's cs solution. I got lazy and stopped making my own.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 14, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I would go through that bottle in one spraying lol.


Because you have so many to spray? I remember you saying the pistols/stigmas were receding, do you start spraying at flip? When I spray at or a lil before flip and I soak them good i never see them. The first time I sprayed they were seed plants and sprayed heavy, Hell I was starting to wonder if i didn't really have a male! Lol


----------



## DonBrennon (Dec 15, 2018)

STS is so much simpler, 10mins to make 2 stock solutions, 2mins to mix up those solutions into a spray. Spray those bitches twice and you've got dogs balls

I'm no fan of the scource, but the info here is gold(I used the pentahydrate, works a treat)

https://forums.strainhunters.com/topic/6088-making-your-own-sts-feminization-mixture-for-a-few-bucks/


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 15, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> .5 - 1ml per gal. As much as everyday or once a week. Apply it seperately from your feed if it's not inconvienient. 2-4oz's per solo cup seedling/clone 4-6oz's for bigger veg/flower plants. Poured on the crown of the rootball. Works well in hempys.


Sweet!! Thanks. Looking forward to using this. It seems to be universally loved. I don't think I've seen a product on Amazon that's been reviewed so positively.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 15, 2018)

Damn go on vacation and come back this thread is moving. Just I got some catching up to do anyone wanna make some bullet points of the important posts lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 15, 2018)

DonBrennon said:


> STS is so much simpler, 10mins to make 2 stock solutions, 2mins to mix up those solutions into a spray. Spray those bitches twice and you've got dogs balls
> 
> I'm no fan of the scource, but the info here is gold(I used the pentahydrate, works a treat)
> 
> https://forums.strainhunters.com/topic/6088-making-your-own-sts-feminization-mixture-for-a-few-bucks/


More reliable as well. The professionals choice!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> More reliable as well. The professionals choice!


That shit is dangerous. I prefer to avoid it cause it cause it leaves a funny taste in my mouth and throat that last for a week. Same chemicals they use to make mirrors. I've never had an issue using CS without worrying about burning the plants. I also think it will change the structure of the pollen if it's used to heavily. It's easier to make but I prefer not to deal with the chemical side of it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> That shit is dangerous. I prefer to avoid it cause it cause it leaves a funny taste in my mouth and throat that last for a week. Same chemicals they use to make mirrors. I've never had an issue using CS without worrying about burning the plants. I also think it will change the structure of the pollen if it's used to heavily. It's easier to make but I prefer not to deal with the chemical side of it.


I don't blame you. Sounds scary!
I've ingested CS many times for lingering coughs and it always works. I'd like to think its harmless.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't blame you. Sounds scary!
> I've ingested CS many times for lingering coughs and it always works. I'd like to think its harmless.


Yeah the silver nitrate will turn the walls and anything below it blue. It's just to strong imo and I worry it can change the DNA of the pollen. CS always works for me at the right ppm and I never have any issues.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Everyone who signs up here will get first dibs on whatever packs they want. Will be first come till there gone.
> I'll send them all out for free unless your in Canada the shipping is 10 dollars lol. I'll be out of pocket sending free seeds to Canada


fine by me to pay $10.

not even really picky about what i get. should have real deal gg4 in hand soon though. always down to run cake as well.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah the silver nitrate will turn the walls and anything below it blue. It's just to strong imo and I worry it can change the DNA of the pollen. CS always works for me at the right ppm and I never have any issues.


STS is silver thiosulfate.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 15, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> STS is silver thiosulfate.


the stuff used to spray.is a 2 part mix including silver nitrate.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> the stuff used to spray.is a 2 part mix including silver nitrate.


Yeah, I figured that out right after my post. If it’s properly mixed there should be no silver nitrate in the end product.

STS has been used for a long time in biological research. It’s perfectly fine.


----------



## barneyfife (Dec 16, 2018)

Do adub & mac1 yield ok in your experience?
I know you said wed cake does ok. 
And do yu think any of the ecsd crosses would bring down the flowering time a little on the ecsd?


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I wouldn't discount Stardawg, based off of pimp-daddy Gu's, overuse of his Stardawg man- whore.
> 
> Being a polyhybrid, the different cuts of Stardawg are pretty distinct from one another.


But doesn’t gu use the Corey cut aswell?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 16, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> But doesn’t gu use the Corey cut aswell?


No. He uses a male that was gifted to him. I believe he recently said he doesn’t even have a female Stardawg.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> No. He uses a male that was gifted to him. I believe he recently said he doesn’t even have a female Stardawg.


He wouldn't use any female stardawg to cross to that Male cause someone could cherry pick another male the same way he got his from stardawg f1s


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 16, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> But doesn’t gu use the Corey cut aswell?


I don't think so, Gu explained its origin, but i can't remember.
@morgwar thought it might be the Kate Upton cut of Stardawg. Known for its purple coloring.
Here's a link to a thread on the subject. https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoints-stardawg-male.974659/


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't think so, Gu explained its origin, but i can't remember.
> @morgwar thought it might be the Kate Upton cut of Stardawg. Known for its purple coloring.
> Here's a link to a thread on the subject. https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoints-stardawg-male.974659/


If memory serves me correct and it usually does, he paid 6k for a pack of f1s and his pick of the pack became the man whore of GP. No special cut, just the male pick of the litter. Why he didn't make f2s with them and pheno hunt from there is beyond me but also none of my business.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't think so, Gu explained its origin, but i can't remember.
> @morgwar thought it might be the Kate Upton cut of Stardawg. Known for its purple coloring.
> Here's a link to a thread on the subject. https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoints-stardawg-male.974659/


All of the named Stardawg cuts are female. Gu only uses a male. 

The more confusing thing is that Top Dawg made multiple versions of Stardawg, each using a different Tres Dawg male. Gu’s came from the third or “purple” release of Stardawg. The Corey cut is from the first release.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 16, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> If memory serves me correct and it usually does, he paid 6k for a pack of f1s and his pick of the pack became the man whore of GP. No special cut, just the male pick of the litter. Why he didn't make f2s with them and pheno hunt from there is beyond me but also none of my business.


He was gifted his male.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> He was gifted his male.


Maybe the one he is currently using because I've heard he has lost his male... more than once(both heard it more than once and lost it more than once). Just hearsay on my end.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> All of the named Stardawg cuts are female. Gu only uses a male.
> 
> The more confusing thing is that Top Dawg made multiple versions of Stardawg, each using a different Tres Dawg male. Gu’s came from the third or “purple” release of Stardawg. The Corey cut is from the first release.


The 3rd release of Stardawg was known for purpleing and the Upton cut was from that release.
Somrbody could ask @Gu~ where he got it.
Iv'e spoke with him on IG in the past.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> The 3rd release of Stardawg was known for purpleing and the Upton cut was from that release.
> Somrbody could ask @Gu~ where he got it.
> Iv'e spoke with him on IG in the past.


Big ass mystery why people wont just be straight up about what they got. First thing people ask me when we do a trade on cuts is where did you get it. Clears things up and I always ask the same. Liars dont make friends in this business


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> The 3rd release of Stardawg was known for purpleing and the Upton cut was from that release.
> Somrbody could ask @Gu~ where he got it.
> Iv'e spoke with him on IG in the past.


No guarantee that you will get a straight answer out of him...I asked if he was going to sell his mac cross at the discontinued price like he said he was going to once the mac started getting some bad rep for breeding. He beat around the bush and said he was going to drink his coffee and never gave me an answer. Granted I only asked the question to stir the pot hoping that a few other members remembered the comment.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 16, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> No guarantee that you will get a straight answer out of him...I asked if he was going to sell his mac cross at the discontinued price like he said he was going to once the mac started getting some bad rep for breeding. He beat around the bush and said he was going to drink his coffee and never gave me an answer. Granted I only asked the question to stir the pot hoping that a few other members remembered the comment.


Yeah, he’s full of shit. He sent me a PM saying he had permission to use PBOG from Karma and Stardawg from JJ. He also lied about the S1’s to Heisen. I think he likes to respond to criticism in PMs so there’s no public record of him stretching the truth. 

I’m guessing he got his male from Green Dot Labs. The Kate Upton comes from them and they seem to have some sort of relationship with Gu.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 16, 2018)

Not going to lie but the S1 fiasco is what put Heisen on the radar for me. He was the first to point out something wasn't right with them and then everyone else jumped on him like a pack of wild dogs. A few weeks went by and then all of a sudden bad reports were rolling in and that's when I knew Heisen was a stand up guy. Don't take this as nut swinging, I just respect him for what he did.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

STS will not affect a plants DNA. Only blocks the etheleyne build up same as CS. Lol you should never ingest,or smoke,eat a plant sprayed with either solution. CS has medicinal values, I wouldn't smoke a plant that has been sprayed with it tho.The properties of it change once combusted.

I had to antagonize Gu to get him to respond to a legitimate question in the thread. That chump does selective answering.

@Heisenbeans those Nl5xGreen crack auto are regs right?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> Not going to lie but the S1 fiasco is what put Heisen on the radar for me. He was the first to point out something wasn't right with them and then everyone else jumped on him like a pack of wild dogs. A few weeks went by and then all of a sudden bad reports were rolling in and that's when I knew Heisen was a stand up guy. Don't take this as nut swinging, I just respect him for what he did.


Yea a lot of people were giving him shit thinking he had a smear campaign going. I just sat back in the cut and watch the debauchery unfold. Yo, my most hilarious moment here on riu was reading the thread, Heisen was leaning in on how some cuts of his were funky. Couple of posts later....BAM this dude straight culled a whole room fulla bitches.....ahahahah I'm lmao just thinking about it. Whew that was good shit.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> The 3rd release of Stardawg was known for purpleing and the Upton cut was from that release.
> Somrbody could ask @Gu~ where he got it.
> Iv'e spoke with him on IG in the past.


Late 2011 is when Erin (e$2) bought the pack. He gave the pack of seeds to a dispensary in boulder. They ran the pack found the male and used it in crosses like Bubba Kush x Stardawg which sold on their store shelves.
The male was given back to Erin, Erin gave it to me.
Still have it, def never lost. Not even fumbled.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

ha...you are being watched. Kinda spooky.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 16, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Late 2011 is when Erin (e$2) bought the pack. He gave the pack of seeds to a dispensary in boulder. They ran the pack found the male and used it in crosses like Bubba Kush x Stardawg which sold on their store shelves.
> The male was given back to Erin, Erin gave it to me.
> Still have it, def never lost. Not even fumbled.


1 Male from 1 pack of seeds. Good stuff


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> STS will not affect a plants DNA. Only blocks the etheleyne build up same as CS. Lol you should never ingest,or smoke,eat a plant sprayed with either solution. CS has medicinal values, I wouldn't smoke a plant that has been sprayed with it tho.The properties of it change once combusted.
> 
> I had to antagonize Gu to get him to respond to a legitimate question in the thread. That chump does selective answering.
> 
> @Heisenbeans those Nl5xGreen crack auto are regs right?


All fems


----------



## barneyfife (Dec 16, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> No guarantee that you will get a straight answer out of him...I asked if he was going to sell his mac cross at the discontinued price like he said he was going to once the mac started getting some bad rep for breeding. He beat around the bush and said he was going to drink his coffee and never gave me an answer. Granted I only asked the question to stir the pot hoping that a few other members remembered the comment.


What’s up with mac in crosses?


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 16, 2018)

Reports from several breeders that offspring from the mac has many problems such as mutants, low vigor, low germ rates, etc...but I can't remember if it is when the mac being used as the male or female.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 16, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> Reports from several breeders that offspring from the mac has many problems such as mutants, low vigor, low germ rates, etc...but I can't remember if it is when the mac being used as the male or female.


Just the MAC1 cut. Although @Bodyne has tried some crosses pollinated by a MAC male that seemed to have issues too.


----------



## Komodoghost (Dec 16, 2018)

Do you ship north of the border?


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 16, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Big ass mystery why people wont just be straight up about what they got. First thing people ask me when we do a trade on cuts is where did you get it. Clears things up and I always ask the same. Liars dont make friends in this business


Not to blow smoke up your ass, but this no nonsense point of view is one main reason why you already have a loyal customer in me...and I suspect many others... Even though you haven't started selling seeds yet.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 17, 2018)

Almost a week of spraying and hairs are dying off as fast as they get sprayed

GG4
 

WED CAKE

 

ECSD

 

91 CHEM skunkva

 

I have about 40 clones in the cloner getting roots any day now. All them are going on a flood table and the ones not already in flower room are going in veg room. Things are coming along.

Black banana cookies 9, I've taken a few cuts off her already so things are gonna be good here in a couple weeks.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 17, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> If memory serves me correct and it usually does, he paid 6k for a pack of f1s and his pick of the pack became the man whore of GP. No special cut, just the male pick of the litter. Why he didn't make f2s with them and pheno hunt from there is beyond me but also none of my business.


I'm glad Gu chimed in on this. I'd rather be wrong than spread false info.


----------



## mjw42 (Dec 17, 2018)

Those plants are looking good Heisen. Beautiful stem on that BB Cookie. Looking forward to that 91 Chem Skva


----------



## main cola (Dec 17, 2018)

@Heisenbeans what to you think about the slurricane that In house genetics has..I seen it on Instagram and he was offering his cut of it for the right price lol ..It looks frosty


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 17, 2018)

main cola said:


> @Heisenbeans what to you think about the slurricane that In house genetics has..I seen it on Instagram and he was offering his cut of it for the right price lol ..It looks frosty View attachment 4250628


I'm not sure about all that. I had a dude RIP me on that cut about 6 months ago. The one he sent me was full of spidermites. He was a guy on the farm that had been there a while and posted pics of it and had the same flower shots of it so it was definitely it. Maybe that dude on IG trying to create some hype with the cut not sure. Could be one of those like the mac1. Great plant till you breed with it.
Ill be sending out mac1 s1s and crosses to wed cake for free to see if its true as well as doing my own testing.


----------



## main cola (Dec 17, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'm not sure about all that. I had a dude RIP me on that cut about 6 months ago. The one he sent me was full of spidermites. He was a guy on the farm that had been there a while and posted pics of it and had the same flower shots of it so it was definitely it. Maybe that dude on IG trying to create some hype with the cut not sure. Could be one of those like the mac1. Great plant till you breed with it.
> Ill be sending out mac1 s1s and crosses to wed cake for free to see if its true as well as doing my own testing.


Well that sucks about the spider mites. That’s one of the things i hate about getting clones..that and if it’s the real cut. Looking forward to see how your crosses turn out


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 17, 2018)

main cola said:


> Well that sucks about the spider mites. That’s one of the things i hate about getting clones..that and if it’s the real cut. Looking forward to see how your crosses turn out


Yeah man I laugh when people say what I do is easy. They have no idea the struggle and fuckery I have to deal with. Maintaining 20 elite cuts and keeping them organized. All the cloning and dealing with shady characters trying to send me bugs. Getting these plants to turn in flower and having other ones to put pollen on. Yeah man my life was way easier when inwas just growing. This has become 2 full time jobs no joke.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 17, 2018)

mjw42 said:


> Those plants are looking good Heisen. Beautiful stem on that BB Cookie. Looking forward to that 91 Chem Skva


I am seriously impressed with the banana cookies. It was one of the first ones I had that legit frost up before everything else. 10 days in flower she becomes a frost queen.the smell on her is unreal and the stem rub smells like stink bug and molasses. I can see why solfire is winning cups with her offspring and I'm happy as hell to have that cut.i cam assure you anything crossed with it will not dissapoint


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 17, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah man I laugh when people say what I do is easy. They have no idea the struggle and fuckery I have to deal with. Maintaining 20 elite cuts and keeping them organized. All the cloning and dealing with shady characters trying to send me bugs. Getting these plants to turn in flower and having other ones to put pollen on. Yeah man my life was way easier when inwas just growing. This has become 2 full time jobs no joke.



Ha.......wait till you actually have to deal with a wide range customer base of stoners on the regular.

 is what i'd assume life may feel like.


You may have to start smokin more weed dude


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 17, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Ha.......wait till you actually have to deal with a wide range customer base of stoners on the regular.
> 
> is what i'd assume life may feel like.
> 
> ...


Actually the ones who dont smoke are the ones I have the less issues with. Anytime I'm dealing with a stoner over the phone I have to walk them through shit and hope for the best. The dude I got my wedding pie cut from put a green bow on the fukin box. Yeah you know they pulled it and gave it the ol k9 smell check. These clowns dont realize when they fuk me on packages my address gets flagged and is toast. Mailing addresses for this shit ain't really easy to come by. It's what happens when they not use to mailing shit but want something i have. So yeah it's been a real hoot.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 17, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Actually the ones who dont smoke are the ones I have the less issues with. Anytime I'm dealing with a stoner over the phone I have to walk them through shit and hope for the best. The dude I got my wedding pie cut from put a green bow on the fukin box. Yeah you know they pulled it and gave it the ol k9 smell check. These clowns dont realize when they fuk me on packages my address gets flagged and is toast. Mailing addresses for this shit ain't really easy to come by. It's what happens when they not use to mailing shit but want something i have. So yeah it's been a real hoot.


That"s some retarded shit!
Dude probably put his return address on the package, lol.
I've got a buddy that puts the dumbest shit for his name and return address, on mail he sends.
Like Gomer Pyle, Dirk Diggler, George Bush, etc.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 17, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah man I laugh when people say what I do is easy. They have no idea the struggle and fuckery I have to deal with. Maintaining 20 elite cuts and keeping them organized. All the cloning and dealing with shady characters trying to send me bugs. Getting these plants to turn in flower and having other ones to put pollen on. Yeah man my life was way easier when inwas just growing. This has become 2 full time jobs no joke.


When it comes to mites, Forbid 4F is a godsend.
If your growing for seeds then it shouldn't matter that it's not natural and could cause 3 headed babies to be born in a 1 block radius of your grow.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> When it comes to mites, Forbid 4F is a godsend.
> If your growing for seeds then it shouldn't matter that it's not natural and could cause 3 headed babies to be born in a 1 block radius of your grow.


Yeah I never got em. Always quarantine clones and check em


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 17, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah I never got em. Always quarantine clones and check em


Not to try and Jinx you, but they seem to crawl in from the great outdoors. Eventually everyone gets a turn with the Borg.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 17, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> This is the brand I use also. 8 oz's to 24 oz,s of distilled water. 64(total) oz's cs solution. I got lazy and stopped making my own.


Me too. I use the 250ppm solution and dilute it down. 


If the list is still open I'm down for whatever.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't blame you. Sounds scary!
> I've ingested CS many times for lingering coughs and it always works. I'd like to think its harmless.


C.s. is harmless is small doses. It boosts your immune system kindve like vitamin c. I give my kiddos 3 drops under the tongue when they start to get sick. Full strength right out of the bottle. Helps them get over colds faster.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 17, 2018)

main cola said:


> @Heisenbeans what to you think about the slurricane that In house genetics has..I seen it on Instagram and he was offering his cut of it for the right price lol ..It looks frosty View attachment 4250628


Theres a cut of that he uses in his crosses. Called the norcal cut or something like that. I've run a few different IH packs. Found some really frosty stuff. I had 1 pack of his that was total shit. It was a freebie selection buy two get one free. So I wasnt to irritated. Bc every female outta the pack of refs was horrible. I didnt even let them finish flowering.


Edit: it's called the north cascade cut not norcal cut.


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Dec 17, 2018)

Anyone here have any luck popping the auto seeds? And if so what method was used? The handful I've tried so far have yet to pop. Though I am still noob status so there's always that variable.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 17, 2018)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> Anyone here have any luck popping the auto seeds? And if so what method was used? The handful I've tried so far have yet to pop. Though I am still noob status so there's always that variable.


How are you germing them?


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 17, 2018)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> Anyone here have any luck popping the auto seeds? And if so what method was used? The handful I've tried so far have yet to pop. Though I am still noob status so there's always that variable.


Nah you arent the only one man. I had 8 that didnt pop and I dont consider myself noob status either ( I got a good handful of successful grows). I didnt germinate the rest because I dont got time for those genetics tbh and the experience with those autos made me lose the motivation to pop the rest. @Heisenbeans I hope your seeds coming up are a different story man. If you say your such a badass grower why are these seeds failing. I just popped some hazeman strawberry cough ive had for a few years (at least 3) kept in the basement in a cool, dry spot and ALL germinated in less than 1 day. Not reigning on your parade but I know you sent them out for free but them autos being bunk is not painting a good picture of you in my eyes.


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Dec 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> How are you germing them?


I usually just drop em in a shot glass of water til the seed cracks, usually a day or two, then into soil. So far that method has worked with the all other seeds I've planted.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 17, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Nah you arent the only one man. I had 8 that didnt pop and I dont consider myself noob status either ( I got a good handful of successful grows). I didnt germinate the rest because I dont got time for those genetics tbh and the experience with those autos made me lose the motivation to pop the rest. @Heisenbeans I hope your seeds coming up are a different story man. If you say your such a badass grower why are these seeds failing. I just popped some hazeman strawberry cough ive had for a few years (at least 3) kept in the basement in a cool, dry spot and ALL germinated in less than 1 day. Not reigning on your parade but I know you sent them out for free but them autos being bunk is not painting a good picture of you in my eyes.


I don't care if I only get 2 to 4 of the 20-24 beans to pop because he has already stated that they are old seeds and they were free. Year before last I tried popping some seeds I had in storage for 5-6 years( kept in a box in a closet). Couldn't get any to pop. Since then I've kept all my beans in a fridge and have had no issue since. Storage plays a big role but there are some methods that help.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> That"s some retarded shit!
> Dude probably put his return address on the package, lol.
> I've got a buddy that puts the dumbest shit for his name and return address, on mail he sends.
> Like Gomer Pyle, Dirk Diggler, George Bush, etc.


.. I just write "NOT WEED" on the side of the box


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> How are you germing them?


Those seeds were old and sat in a fridge turned off. I figured a few wouldn't pop. The ones that do that's great. They were free.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 17, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Nah you arent the only one man. I had 8 that didnt pop and I dont consider myself noob status either ( I got a good handful of successful grows). I didnt germinate the rest because I dont got time for those genetics tbh and the experience with those autos made me lose the motivation to pop the rest. @Heisenbeans I hope your seeds coming up are a different story man. If you say your such a badass grower why are these seeds failing. I just popped some hazeman strawberry cough ive had for a few years (at least 3) kept in the basement in a cool, dry spot and ALL germinated in less than 1 day. Not reigning on your parade but I know you sent them out for free but them autos being bunk is not painting a good picture of you in my eyes.


Seeds were old and I never planned on giving them out the past 2 years they sat in a fridge in a garage turned off. Everyone of the seeds i recently made i got 100 percent germination. When those auto seeds were made I got 100 percent. There just old seeds man and they didnt cost anyone a penny.


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 17, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Seeds were old and I never planned on giving them out the past 2 years they sat in a fridge in a garage turned off. Everyone of the seeds i recently made i got 100 percent germination. When those auto seeds were made I got 100 percent. There just old seeds man and they didnt cost anyone a penny.


Im only posting what I experienced. Ill give your upcoming free seeds another shot.


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Dec 17, 2018)

Didn't mean to start a whole thing here over the auto seeds. Like you said they were free so I'm not looking for 100% germination. Just a noob here seeing if there was a better method.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 17, 2018)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> Didn't mean to start a whole thing here over the auto seeds. Like you said they were free so I'm not looking for 100% germination. Just a noob here seeing if there was a better method.


Soak like you do for 12 to 24 hrs and try the paper towel method(moist paper towel in a sandwich baggie) on top of a cable box or wireless router. The added heat makes a big difference.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 17, 2018)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> Didn't mean to start a whole thing here over the auto seeds. Like you said they were free so I'm not looking for 100% germination. Just a noob here seeing if there was a better method.


I popped a few last spring and they popped open. I know having seeds from other places if they sit to long in a hot place they wont be any good. I figured at least half would germinate. Usually just a cup of water and toss em till they crack open.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 17, 2018)

I also know that if the temps are to warm during the seed making process and humidity is to high the seeds wont germinate right either.
I can assure all the new ones I'm making will be good to go.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 17, 2018)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> I usually just drop em in a shot glass of water til the seed cracks, usually a day or two, then into soil. So far that method has worked with the all other seeds I've planted.


Maybe try mixed with h2o2 or ga3 then into a paper towel for a day or two keep em warm. It helps with older seeds that may not be as viable. I have a bunch of old stuff from dad. I got when he passed away. Old old stuff. Some of it is hard to germ. The ga3 or h2o2 helps. Not both though. Might help worth a shot. If you're really wanting to try and run them.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Maybe try mixed with h2o2 or ga3 then into a paper towel for a day or two keep em warm. It helps with older seeds that may not be as viable. I have a bunch of old stuff from dad. I got when he passed away. Old old stuff. Some of it is hard to germ. The ga3 or h2o2 helps. Not both though. Might help worth a shot. If you're really wanting to try and run them.


I've got some 30 year plus beans that i can't get to germ. Another member recommended URB Natural.
I've already tried H2O2 without any luck.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Maybe try mixed with h2o2 or ga3 then into a paper towel for a day or two keep em warm. It helps with older seeds that may not be as viable. I have a bunch of old stuff from dad. I got when he passed away. Old old stuff. Some of it is hard to germ. The ga3 or h2o2 helps. Not both though. Might help worth a shot. If you're really wanting to try and run them.


How strong of h2o2 solution?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 17, 2018)

The URB works, these were soaked in undiluted for 30 mins then put in my super hi tech tupperware papertowel method.
Date says 12/15 But it was 2am in the morning when I made them.
I had the autos out and was gonna pop 'em but I didn't see Heisen's response. I'll test them with the urb maybe tomm. Actually, I'll pop 1 2night to test after I get these into pellets.
I soaked 3 beans of 3 strains. The other beans were pelleted Earlier today...these barely had a taproot coming out when checked.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 17, 2018)

There were 3 goofy grape that Had long taproots, kinda shocked me when I opened the container. I Golden Glue and 1 c99 s1 had long taps also.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 17, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> The URB works, these were soaked in undiluted for 30 mins then put in my super hi tech tupperware papertowel method.
> Date says 12/15 But it was 2am in the morning when I made them.View attachment 4251020
> I had the autos out and was gonna pop 'em but I didn't see Heisen's response. I'll test them with the urb maybe tomm. Actually, I'll pop 1 2night to test after I get these into pellets.
> I soaked 3 beans of 3 strains. The other beans were pelleted Earlier today...these barely had a taproot coming out when checked.


All the autos are fems


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 17, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> All the autos are fems


Yea, I saw your reply afterwards. Damn auto correct treats me like a stranger sometimes.


----------



## klx (Dec 18, 2018)

Gibberellic acid can help to pop old seeds, just watch for the stretch. Can also use it to reverse female plants, its handy stuff to have around.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 18, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> How strong of h2o2 solution?


Jus get you a bottle of 3% and put like 1-2ml to 1 cup of water or so.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 18, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got some 30 year plus beans that i can't get to germ. Another member recommended URB Natural.
> I've already tried H2O2 without any luck.


Urb works good too. If urb doesnt work try Ga3


----------



## Paddletail (Dec 18, 2018)

klx said:


> Gibberellic acid can help to pop old seeds, just watch for the stretch. Can also use it to reverse female plants, its handy stuff to have around.


I tried it on a few of the autos. 250 ppm and still no crack after 48 hour soak.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 18, 2018)

Paddletail said:


> I tried it on a few of the autos. 250 ppm and still no crack after 48 hour soak.


Crack them yourself. Let em soak until they sink. And once they sink let em set for 12 more hours pull em out crack em with tweezers or your fingers. Be careful not smash them jus till it cracks. Throw it back in the water for 24hrs. Itll germ if its viable at all. I've had to crack several like that. My keeper cut of Cookies n Chem was like that. I had to crack it with tweezers.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Crack them yourself. Let em soak until they sink. And once they sink let em set for 12 more hours pull em out crack em with tweezers or your fingers. Be careful not smash them jus till it cracks. Throw it back in the water for 24hrs. Itll germ its viable at all. I've had to crack several like that. My keeper cut of Cookies n Chem was like that. I had to crack it with tweezers.


Good info. I saw... I forget but one of the seedbaks/breeders on IG uses something called a seed cracker. I've asked twice on the thread what that was....no response


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 18, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Good info. I saw... I forget but one of the seedbaks/breeders on IG uses something called a seed cracker. I've asked twice on the thread what that was....no response


Woodshed is name. I have one. Jus a piece of alum with a thread bolt down into it. With a opening to see the seed. So you can stop when it cracks open. Just to let water in.

He sells them.


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 18, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Good info. I saw... I forget but one of the seedbaks/breeders on IG uses something called a seed cracker. I've asked twice on the thread what that was....no response


I was looking into one of those yesterday LOL. He told me theyre $45 a piece. I didnt get one because I cracked them auto seeds by using sand paper and surgically opening the hard shell. Still didnt germinate either.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 18, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> I was looking into one of those yesterday LOL. He told me theyre $45 a piece. I didnt get one because I cracked them auto seeds by using sand paper and surgically opening the hard shell. Still didnt germinate either.


If it cracked and you didnt smash the embryo and it still didnt germ. The seed isnt viable at all. Plain n simple.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Woodshed is name. I have one. Jus a piece of alum with a thread bolt down into it. With a opening to see the seed. So you can stop when it cracks open. Just to let water in.
> 
> He sells them.
> 
> View attachment 4251329


Pretty ingenious. Bet he's making a pretty penny off of those. WT do you use yours? Or do you find it's better to do it the way Bakersfield scuffing & cracking did it after regular germination techs don't work.....soak,papertowel, etc.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 18, 2018)

On my way to the spot to do the URB auto soak and germ test.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Crack them yourself. Let em soak until they sink. And once they sink let em set for 12 more hours pull em out crack em with tweezers or your fingers. Be careful not smash them jus till it cracks. Throw it back in the water for 24hrs. Itll germ if its viable at all. I've had to crack several like that. My keeper cut of Cookies n Chem was like that. I had to crack it with tweezers.


I had to do this with my last Hurkle seed, cracked it and tap root was out in 12 hrs.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 18, 2018)

Another little trick is to put it in a freezer for a few days. Let it thaw out a day or 2 and then try to pop it as you normally would. I suppose it is trying to mimic season change.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 18, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Pretty ingenious. Bet he's making a pretty penny off of those. WT do you use yours? Or do you find it's better to do it the way Bakersfield scuffing & cracking did it after regular germination techs don't work.....soak,papertowel, etc.


I got it when he first started them. I got mine for free. Me n him swap beans alot. I've used it a couple times. Usually I if a seed needs cracked I have tweezers out already anyway to get it out the water. Bc you dont wanna stick your dirty fingers in the water. I grab em out with tweezers. And I usually jus crack em right then n there. And forget I even have it. Then after I crack it. I'm usually like damn I couldve used my cracker.

Edit: but no way in the world I would pay 45 bucks. Or even 25 bucks for it.

Edit: I use it about as much as I do. My ph pen. Lol


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 18, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> Another little trick is to put it in a freezer for a few days. Let it thaw out a day or 2 and then try to pop it as you normally would. I suppose it is trying to mimic season change.


I've used that too. It works on stubborn beans. Atleast helps anyway.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Dec 18, 2018)

What's the difference between the chem 94, chem 91, chem skunkva? 
I've been growing the chem94 for sometime now. Very stretchy plant and much more difficult to grow than other strains. Very finicky and requires much more CalMag than normal.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 18, 2018)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> What's the difference between the chem 94, chem 91, chem skunkva?
> I've been growing the chem94 for sometime now. Very stretchy plant and much more difficult to grow than other strains. Very finicky and requires much more CalMag than normal.


Chem 91 is the original chem cut. Most people that have experienced the real cuts consider the Chem 91 the best. Chem 91 Skunk VA refers to the real Chem 91 cut. It’s called the Skunk VA cut because there are a lot of fake Chem 91s going around, the real deal was held onto by the grower/breeder Skunk VA. There is no Chem 94 cut. So either you’re mistaken, or it was mislabeled, or it’s a cross that someone named Chem 94.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 18, 2018)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> What's the difference between the chem 94, chem 91, chem skunkva?
> I've been growing the chem94 for sometime now. Very stretchy plant and much more difficult to grow than other strains. Very finicky and requires much more CalMag than normal.


Chem 4 maybe?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 18, 2018)

All the beans from yesterday's pics have popped their peat pellet, aside from the one Golden Glue that barely had a tap root, Although the tap wasn't the size I like before pelleting them, I tossed it into the pellet anyway.
First check this am.
  
Tonight^


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 18, 2018)

Autos. I popped 2 each. Soaked 30 mins. About 1.5 mls of URB just enuff to submerge em.
 

Couldn't find one of the SDxNL5 beans,thought I dropped it so I soaked another.
 
Eh, I found it after pouring the shot glasses back n forth. I'll toss into the germ dish after it's 30 mins are up.
Sprayed paper towels with warm water nuked in the microwave and allowed to cool.

*IF *my packs are viable, I'm confident these babies will sprout.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 18, 2018)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> What's the difference between the chem 94, chem 91, chem skunkva?
> I've been growing the chem94 for sometime now. Very stretchy plant and much more difficult to grow than other strains. Very finicky and requires much more CalMag than normal.


I jus finished a chem 91 s1. It was also stretchy, calmag whore, and was super bitchy with nutes.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Dec 18, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Chem 91 is the original chem cut. Most people that have experienced the real cuts consider the Chem 91 the best. Chem 91 Skunk VA refers to the real Chem 91 cut. It’s called the Skunk VA cut because there are a lot of fake Chem 91s going around, the real deal was held onto by the grower/breeder Skunk VA. There is no Chem 94 cut. So either you’re mistaken, or it was mislabeled, or it’s a cross that someone named Chem 94.


Meant to say chem 4 cut.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 18, 2018)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Meant to say chem 4 cut.


Chem 4 was one of the later seeds Chemdog popped. It seems to be the most common of the Chem cuts around.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 19, 2018)

someone say seed cracker?


----------



## Serverchris (Dec 19, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> someone say seed cracker?


Where did you get that? I've never had trouble before but my friend just got some karma sour power og and 4 out of 6 he started havent popped. I know karma has good shit but the shells do look pretty hard.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 19, 2018)

Serverchris said:


> Where did you get that? I've never had trouble before but my friend just got some karma sour power og and 4 out of 6 he started havent popped. I know karma has good shit but the shells do look pretty hard.


Woodshed13 on IG


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 19, 2018)

Wouldn't a $2 turnbuckle from Home Depot do the same?


----------



## Serverchris (Dec 19, 2018)

Does it matter which way you point the seed when you use it?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 19, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> Wouldn't a $2 turnbuckle from Home Depot do the same?


lots of things will work like using your teeth, but this holds the seed nicely while popping it


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 19, 2018)

Serverchris said:


> Does it matter which way you point the seed when you use it?


Well vertical is how I do it, doesn't matter if point is up or down


----------



## shimz (Dec 19, 2018)

Late to the party, but consider this my place holder to get in line for the first drop. Highly interested in the wedding cake and happy to log a grow with your wares. Sorry to hear about your dwc troubles @Heisenbeans. I've been hit with broad mites here, but back on top now.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I've used that too. It works on stubborn beans. Atleast helps anyway.


I think its cause when u freeze it the bean swells and cracks the shell a little or enough to germinate once you soak it.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I think its cause when u freeze it the bean swells and cracks the shell a little or enough to germinate once you soak it.


When you freeze it, it shouldnt swell at all. If it does then its bc the seed is still damp on the inside and not completely dry I would think. Maybe not. But I do know if you put fresh seeds from a bud you just harvested in the freezer before you let them dry. They will swell and crack open and then they are no good. Bc the water inside freezes. And the ice Crystal's ruin the embryo. I learned that the hard way along time ago. One of the first time I ever made seeds. I thought I'll throw em in the freezer to freeze them and they will last longer. Lol. Nope they swell up and split open and are ruined. Lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 20, 2018)

No dice on the autos yet. They haven't even cracked thus far.I'll check 'em later when I get to the spot. Not gonna do anything to them. However, I will soak all the rest of them in abit to see if any pop. That way I can reuse their packaging for my own chuck's to store.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 21, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> No dice on the autos yet. They haven't even cracked thus far.I'll check 'em later when I get to the spot. Not gonna do anything to them. However, I will soak all the rest of them in abit to see if any pop. That way I can reuse their packaging for my own chuck's to store.


I had no luck on the SD pack. Soaked, paper towels, peat plug, RapidRooter. Test seeds planted along with them all came up.

Speaking of old seeds, look what I found today, tucked away since the mid 90's. Unbelievable, I thought this got tossed. I was really high when I hid it, equally high to find it.
It's been frozen and thawed for at least 20 years inside a coffee can on a barn rafter.
Last of the dank oil Mexican Brickweed for the most part, 2 vials of Red Bud from/via Quebec, and something special in the square container...can't remember except I think it was from bagseed in DC.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 21, 2018)

Some chunky old school beans you got there @DCcan


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 21, 2018)

it's all about that pack of jumping jacks tho!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 21, 2018)

Still no bueno on my autos. I'm bullheaded tho, I don't do defeat or failure very well...so....


----------



## DCcan (Dec 21, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> it's all about that pack of jumping jacks tho!


The fine for fireworks was more than pot in this state at the time, so I hid them with matches and my pipe because company was coming... brilliant! I thought my wife tossed them.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 21, 2018)

DCcan said:


> I had no luck on the SD pack. Soaked, paper towels, peat plug, RapidRooter. Test seeds planted along with them all came up.
> 
> Speaking of old seeds, look what I found today, tucked away since the mid 90's. Unbelievable, I thought this got tossed. I was really high when I hid it, equally high to find it.
> It's been frozen and thawed for at least 20 years inside a coffee can on a barn rafter.
> Last of the dank oil Mexican Brickweed for the most part, 2 vials of Red Bud from/via Quebec, and something special in the square container...can't remember except I think it was from bagseed in DC.View attachment 4253022



I'd pop some of those if I was you.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 21, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'd pop some of those if I was you.


I'll leave it to the experts. I might try a couple but I don't need a thousand seeds now.
I'll split them up with germling {he asked first}, Heisen, and whytewidow. End of list or it will go on forever.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 21, 2018)

DCcan said:


> The fine for fireworks was more than pot in this state at the time, so I hid them with matches and my pipe because company was coming... brilliant! I thought my wife tossed them.


It's like you found a time capsule. Took you all the way back to the exact events and memory of that day. Pretty cool.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 21, 2018)

I bet the Red Bud was requested foist!!!!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 21, 2018)

I thought I was the only one popping and saving mexibrick beans.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 21, 2018)

East coast
Wed cake
Gg4
91 chem
About a week into spraying. I have 4 more going in next week so the real fun is about to start next week.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 21, 2018)

Wedding cake after a week of my CS. I've seen this before and she about to start throwing balls.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 21, 2018)

DCcan said:


> I had no luck on the SD pack. Soaked, paper towels, peat plug, RapidRooter. Test seeds planted along with them all came up.
> 
> Speaking of old seeds, look what I found today, tucked away since the mid 90's. Unbelievable, I thought this got tossed. I was really high when I hid it, equally high to find it.
> It's been frozen and thawed for at least 20 years inside a coffee can on a barn rafter.
> Last of the dank oil Mexican Brickweed for the most part, 2 vials of Red Bud from/via Quebec, and something special in the square container...can't remember except I think it was from bagseed in DC.View attachment 4253022


Unless you live in a really cold climate, after 20 yrs I dought any of those will pop! Be nice if they would though, I've had some that i left in an old fridge in a basement that hasnt had any power in yrs, beans were around 5 yrs old and wouldn't sprout. But it gets up to and over a 100° sometimes in the summer here. Probably not near that hot in that old fridge, but when the temps climb above room temp it cuts way down on the life expectancy of the beans.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 21, 2018)

Nice. Girls are still healthy too. I mean the leaves and surrounding plant matter. I've seen horrid looking gals (my own included when I was first trying the tech) from overspraying and drenching. I focus on nodes only.

Way to bounce back Heisen and keep pushin.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 21, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nice. Girls are still healthy too. I mean the leaves and surrounding plant matter. I've seen horrid looking gals (my own included when I was first trying the tech) from overspraying and drenching. I focus on nodes only.
> 
> Way to bounce back Heisen and keep pushin.


Yeah I agree nodes and stem/branch or i should say wood only , I learnt not to spray the foilage also.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 21, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> East coast
> Wed cake
> Gg4
> 91 chem
> ...


That the chem 91 clear on the right?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 21, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That the chem 91 clear on the right?


Nice guess bro. That's her all day


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 21, 2018)

Some up and coming heavyweights. Corey cut stardawg all the way on the right. 
Finally got roots on a couple new clones. Not dropping any names yet till I get these ones finished up and make seeds.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 21, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Nice guess bro. That's her all day


Man the s1 I popped resembles her alot. I've grown the real deal cut back in the day. Looks damn near identical to your cut. But the s1 second pheno I have looks alot like real deal chem 91.

The only thing I dont recognize is the nose on her. I know theres variation in s1's. But she reeks of dill pickles. I've had some strange scents come from plants. But this is first for me. But smells just like a bag of lays dill pickle chips. difIt's different. But stoked to flower her all the same. The first pheno was a wash. Hermed 2 balls right of the bat. I pulled em never seen anymore. She damn near made it clear through flower and she started revegging herself under 12/12. So I chopped her at 62 days I think. She was loud sour puke burning styrofoam wet basement mix in a bucket. With some fabuloso cleaner dumped ontop. Very strong smoke. Almost gave me a panic or anxiety attack first smoke of in a wake n bake. Only did it once to me. I've smoked it since no problem. But it's very strong. Hoping this pheno is even better. I let the pheno go. The herm and reveg turned me off. It may not have hermed from clone run. But I flowered the seed plant.

Second pheno "dill pickle"
Shes a monster. Only in a 1gal transplanter. 38-40" tall.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 22, 2018)

I got a Male flower popping out of the wedding cake. Took 3 weeks of everyday spraying. It was first one I started before the other 3. Plants look beat after 2 weeks so I'll prob give them a couple day break from spraying. I'll post pics when everything is balled up


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

Still no luck on the autos.  I haven't given up. My last try with these beans in particular will be me putting them into an aloe vera plant.
Lol...it's crazy but I've had two beans sprouted in the pot since Dec 4 that didn't pop,or barely cracked. Don't know how to get my post from the chucker's thread with the pic over here but this is my first aloe popped bean.

QUOTE="CoB_nUt, post: 14621749, member: 930717"]Had some beans that didn't sprout in the peat pellets after soaking,sinking,cracking,papertowel till tap emerges and into jiffy pellets over the last few weeks. I usually get sprouts 1-3 days after they are in pellets.
If they aren't up by day 7, I get ta diggin' into the pellets to see what's up. I squeezed some,they mushed up,I tossed them.
Well I had 2 that were still firm so I just tossed them in an aloe plant I just got. Didn't mind to label them or mark their spots in the pot with a toothpick. Forgot all about them until I went to up pot the Aloe vera plant.
Well wuddayafuckinknow something sprouted.
Have no idea what strain this is. Gonna transplant them both and see what's up.
View attachment 4243764
The seed hull was still fitted tight like an old school leather football helmet, misted it off. Plant is sitting near a window, hence the stretch.[/QUOTE
Here's what I found today.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

Gonna take that one out and drop these 5 in there...lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

Damn,my bad about that huge post Heisen.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 22, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Damn,my bad about that huge post Heisen.


It's all good man. Can't wait to get these new seeds out to really get this show popping


----------



## BB Boomer (Dec 22, 2018)

I don't stop in on RIU as much as I should, kinda comes with getting to be an old coot but I am sure glad I stopped in on this thread. I signed up on your website and can't wait to try a slice of wedding cake. The ECSD sounds interesting too. Will you be sending out a email when the drop is made? I would sign up as a tester but I have so many varieties in the cage waiting for their turn at bat I wouldn't have a clue when I could get time for a tester run, sorry. 

Currently on deck,
HSO- OG Kush on left side of screen, Cannabiogen- Destroyer on right side of screen, Reserva Privada- Sour Diesel in front of screen. Doesn't help much either that I don't post much.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 22, 2018)

Wedding cake


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 22, 2018)

incoming dicks!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 23, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> incoming dicks!


no shit. All.of them are starting to turn now.


----------



## Rizzoli (Dec 23, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> no shit. All.of them are starting to turn now.


Me I ask; What PPM do you use on your CS? How often do you spray? And when do you start spraying?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 23, 2018)

Rizzoli said:


> Me I ask; What PPM do you use on your CS? How often do you spray? And when do you start spraying?


I dont test it but I know it's super high. Spray every day for 2 weeks than every other day for 2 more. Start spraying a day before flip


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 23, 2018)

Gorilla glue 4 starting to throw balls pretty good. I'll get quite a bit off this one to s1 and cross into wed cake and a few others along with the cake s1s.
Pretty excited to see people pop these seeds after me watching the real grow out and other crosses done with them using male genetics.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 23, 2018)

That was fast


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 23, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> That was fast


2 weeks.started before the flip


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 24, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> 2 weeks.started before the flip


I've reversed gg4 before she throws alot of pollen. One plant I started spraying when I seen pre-flowers. Of pistils. Sprayed 3 main terminals on the second from the bottom that stretched up and put nicely. And throw it in flower and kept spraying. I got 13 vials of pollen from the 3 mains on the secondary branches. They 2 gram vials I believe. Jus cheapies from Amazon.


----------



## Sebud (Dec 24, 2018)

Looking good on theGG4 can't wait to get me some. Keep us posted and keep up the good work.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 24, 2018)

Sebud said:


> Looking good on theGG4 can't wait to get me some. Keep us posted and keep up the good work.


Yeah man just added jet fuel OG and katsu bubba kush tonight. I have mac1 going in there in a week. I know the mac1 has issues but I'm thinking the reversed pollen to a cross might work out different. Either way the mac and the bubba are so structurally the same I feel like mac1 pollen on the bubba is gonna be retarded dank if you pop enough to find that 1 plant that's is different than anything else. I plan on making the cross and popping a few hundred to find one to use that doesnt grow so weird in veg. They are both crazy like that OGKB weird.
The mac is impossible to top.
The nodes all stay super short all the way up the main line . It's a really strange plant. Once you top the plant doesnt even acknowledge it and keeps growing those nodes short and a new node takes over to continue up lol. It's a weird ass plant.

Mac ultimately front and the bubba in the back. I plan to keep a few hundred of these seeds to find a power mom combining the two.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 24, 2018)

Picture time
91 chem
 

Gg4

 

ECSD

 

Wedding cake


----------



## Sebud (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 25, 2018)

Full circle back to the strain naming for Heisen...Thrills for Shills. This would be a good name for one of your "flagship" strains. Probably not the best name for paying customers but suiting based on another thread. BTW I don't care what you call them as long as they are fire.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 25, 2018)

Wedding cake in full reverse mode. I'll give them all a break for a week now to build up enough ethelyine to make pollen. Everything I have is showing all signs of reversal.



Gorilla glue 4 is putting them out heavy. About 2 weeks till I get live pollen than its on. I think I'll have a bigger drop in the first drop than I think.
I'll take everyone who applied for the free drop and start sending them out as soon as they are ready. Wont be long once I start pollinating.
I'm setting up the flood table next week for all the seed moms.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 25, 2018)

Are you not gonna dry them and season them first, before shipping?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 25, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Are you not gonna dry them and season them first, before shipping?


A week at the most. I have never had seeds not pop from a week to a month. It never made any bit of difference. The only thing that ever effected germination was humidity to high in the last couple weeks. When a seed is done it's done and will pop. I'll test them before I send them out. I'll soak 20 and see how many germinate. The wifi gg4 ones I just made went in water as soon as I pulled them out of the husk and 100 percent germinated.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 26, 2018)

@whytewidow I know you said way back that no one has reversed wed cake. Well you can put it down in the books that I have all out reversed her.
I think alot of guys fuk up and only spray one branch. I spray the entire plant. If you only try and do 1 branch there's just to much ethylene in the plant to turn 1 branch. Kinda like revegging a female with 18 6. You cant until you get 1 5 finger cut away from the female than you can go to 18 6.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 26, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> @whytewidow I know you said way back that no one has reversed wed cake. Well you can put it down in the books that I have all out reversed her.
> I think alot of guys fuk up and only spray one branch. I spray the entire plant. If you only try and do 1 branch there's just to much ethylene in the plant to turn 1 branch. Kinda like revegging a female with 18 6. You cant until you get 1 5 finger cut away from the female than you can go to 18 6.


Yeah your pic is the only I've seen of it actually reversed. With both male and female flowers. Awesome job man. Lookn forward to blowing some them up. Especially under the new light I just finished. 510+ watts of lm561c snd lm301b diodes. 13 strip light. Rebuilding a big 2x4 light I have as well. Changing up heatsinks, and adding 3 more strips, for a total of 22 strips. They should flower the fuck outta some ladies.


----------



## smashcity (Dec 26, 2018)

@Heisenbeans jet fuel og is definitely a nice offering. Been looking for it for some years now. Glad to hear you'll be offering it in seed form. Had a chance to try her out and from a dispensary and she was some of the most potent and stinky smoke I've had to this date. When will they be available?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 26, 2018)

smashcity said:


> @Heisenbeans jet fuel og is definitely a nice offering. Been looking for it for some years now. Glad to hear you'll be offering it in seed form. Had a chance to try her out and from a dispensary and she was some of the most potent and stinky smoke I've had to this date. When will they be available?


I just put her in flower to reverse and have several clones in the cloner now for s1s and crosees.
I plan to do
East coast sour D
Wedding cake
And gg4
To her so far and see how they go.if people like them I'll do more crosses.

Here she is now. She kind of resembles the ghost OG cut also


----------



## smashcity (Dec 27, 2018)

@Heisenbeans nice. She does have a similar leaf pattern of the ghost. Glad you chose this clone. It baffles me why this cut is slept on. I definitely want a pack of the jet fuel s1's. 

I'd predict and imagine that the ecsd will dominate the jet fuel cross just like cookies tends to dominate crosses as well. I have a tk x headbanger cross that the sour dominates. It's crazy because its comprised of a 2:1 kush to sour ratio. You'd think it would throw out phenos that are at least slightly kush dom. 

I'll be keeping my eye peeled for these. Are u doing testers first or selling as is? Either way, I'm interested


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 27, 2018)

smashcity said:


> @Heisenbeans nice. She does have a similar leaf pattern of the ghost. Glad you chose this clone. It baffles me why this cut is slept on. I definitely want a pack of the jet fuel s1's.
> 
> I'd predict and imagine that the ecsd will dominate the jet fuel cross just like cookies tends to dominate crosses as well. I have a tk x headbanger cross that the sour dominates. It's crazy because its comprised of a 2:1 kush to sour ratio. You'd think it would throw out phenos that are at least slightly kush dom.
> 
> I'll be keeping my eye peeled for these. Are u doing testers first or selling as is? Either way, I'm interested


I'm gonna post a list today if everyone getting free testers that signed up. After the first ones go out all s1s will be for sale and a free pack of crosses will be given out with every pack of s1s.
So if you buy a 12 pack of jet fuel s1s you will get a free pack of jet fuel X adub or whatever cross you pick from the list that's available.
I'm gonna try and keep at least 3 crosses of every strain in stock till they sell out. Once I test the strains the crosses will be sorted and I'll keep the top ones and they will be listed for sale. Sometime mid summer everything will be available


----------



## V256.420 (Dec 27, 2018)

The February timeline for the S1's no longer valid?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 27, 2018)

V256.420 said:


> The February timeline for the S1's no longer valid?


Yes it is. I'll have the first drop right around that time for a few but I'll have everything up by mid summer.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 27, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'm gonna post a list today if everyone getting free testers that signed up. After the first ones go out all s1s will be for sale and a free pack of crosses will be given out with every pack of s1s.
> So if you buy a 12 pack of jet fuel s1s you will get a free pack of jet fuel X adub or whatever cross you pick from the list that's available.
> I'm gonna try and keep at least 3 crosses of every strain in stock till they sell out. Once I test the strains the crosses will be sorted and I'll keep the top ones and they will be listed for sale. Sometime mid summer everything will be available


Is the Adub gonna be an s1? That's one I'm waiting on.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 27, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Is the Adub gonna be an s1? That's one I'm waiting on.


Yes it is. I just took a few cuts off her a few days ago and the moms going in the flower room for reverse in a week or so.


----------



## smashcity (Dec 27, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'm gonna post a list today if everyone getting free testers that signed up. After the first ones go out all s1s will be for sale and a free pack of crosses will be given out with every pack of s1s.
> So if you buy a 12 pack of jet fuel s1s you will get a free pack of jet fuel X adub or whatever cross you pick from the list that's available.
> I'm gonna try and keep at least 3 crosses of every strain in stock till they sell out. Once I test the strains the crosses will be sorted and I'll keep the top ones and they will be listed for sale. Sometime mid summer everything will be available


Nice


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 27, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'm gonna post a list today if everyone getting free testers that signed up. After the first ones go out all s1s will be for sale and a free pack of crosses will be given out with every pack of s1s.
> So if you buy a 12 pack of jet fuel s1s you will get a free pack of jet fuel X adub or whatever cross you pick from the list that's available.
> I'm gonna try and keep at least 3 crosses of every strain in stock till they sell out. Once I test the strains the crosses will be sorted and I'll keep the top ones and they will be listed for sale. Sometime mid summer everything will be available


Idk if I got on the list or not. But I'm down if so. If not that's cool too.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Idk if I got on the list or not. But I'm down if so. If not that's cool too.


Your on it. I been booked up all day. I'll work on the list when I get a min


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 27, 2018)

Picture time, these are the 4 already reversed. I added jet fuel og, mac1, ghost OG, and katsu bubba this week. Alot more to come.
Black banana 9, adub, stardawg Corey cut, purple punch going in soon.

Stardawg looking good. I like her, I've already taken cuts so she's going to the flower room to be reversed very soon.

Any suggestions on what you guys would like to see her crossed to?
I'm thinking the 91 and wed cake. Either would be rediculous offspring.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 27, 2018)

Black banana 9 × wc= black banana cake
91 x wc= I have no idea lol
91x black banana 9= 91 bananas
Ghost OG x 91
Adub x 91
Wc x ghost og


Could jus keep going..... lol


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 27, 2018)

Lookn good man. Stoked to pop some of these.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 27, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Picture time, these are the 4 already reversed. I added jet fuel og, mac1, ghost OG, and katsu bubba this week. Alot more to come.
> Black banana 9, adub, stardawg Corey cut, purple punch going in soon.
> 
> Stardawg looking good. I like her, I've already taken cuts so she's going to the flower room to be reversed very soon.
> ...


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> All of the named Stardawg cuts are female. Gu only uses a male.
> 
> The more confusing thing is that Top Dawg made multiple versions of Stardawg, each using a different Tres Dawg male. Gu’s came from the third or “purple” release of Stardawg. The Corey cut is from the first release.


@jayblaze710 do you know which stardawg cut was the mother of his Male he is using?


----------



## V256.420 (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm very impressed with the work so far. You are doing exactly as you said you would. Showing proof of work and posting pics. 

Are the "list" candidates getting 1 pack each? I'm guessing you will post info on how to get the packs once you are ready.


----------



## smashcity (Dec 28, 2018)

Also, for those that didn't get picked? What's the prices on the packs going to be like. I applied but I think the time line window was closed. Not sure if it was or not


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 28, 2018)

smashcity said:


> Also, for those that didn't get picked? What's the prices on the packs going to be like. I applied but I think the time line window was closed. Not sure if it was or not


i am too lazy to go find it, but a handful of pages back he talks about pricing plans.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

smashcity said:


> Also, for those that didn't get picked? What's the prices on the packs going to be like. I applied but I think the time line window was closed. Not sure if it was or not


There's about 40 people on that list that signed up after I posted. I'm gonna make a post here a few days before they all go.out and get everyone's info. I'll send a code word to there DM and when they email me the info they can include the code word with there ship address and the ones they want after I post the list of what I have.
This way I dont need to know who's screen name is who's to what email. I dont give a shit about all that. As long as they get the seeds and start popping them.
People who missed the tester giveaway the s1s will be 100 for 12 or 60 for 7. A free pack of crosses will be given away with every pack of s1s so if you buy 2 s1 packs you'll get 2 packs of crosses for free. This is how I intend to do it.
I wont allow greed and fuckery to manage business.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

Self the corey cut. More value in s1 and I don't know of one in existence. There's already endless #s of crosses using it.

Prices might need adjusting if you don't want the perception of being no different than other greedy seed selling opportunists.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> There's about 40 people on that list that signed up after I posted. I'm gonna make a post here a few days before they all go.out and get everyone's info. I'll send a code word to there DM and when they email me the info they can include the code word with there ship address and the ones they want after I post the list of what I have.
> This way I dont need to know who's screen name is who's to what email. I dont give a shit about all that. As long as they get the seeds and start popping them.
> People who missed the tester giveaway the s1s will be 100 for 12 or 60 for 7. A free pack of crosses will be given away with every pack of s1s so if you buy 2 s1 packs you'll get 2 packs of crosses for free. This is how I intend to do it.
> I wont allow greed and fuckery to manage business.


I'll pop whatever you send out. Send 5 I'll pop 5. Send 10 I'll pop 10, I can pop up to 25 at a time. Just bc I'm too lazy to setup another tent right now. Lol. They will be floating the day I get em.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Self the corey cut. More value in s1 and I don't know of one in existence. There's already endless #s of crosses using it.
> 
> Prices might need adjusting if you don't want the perception of being no different than other greedy seed selling opportunists.


100 for 12 fems 60 for 7 is the lowest in the industry for quality genetics. 
You would have to buy 3 packs of regs to get a guaranteed 12 females in some cases and you always have the Male that might not be so great.
These are elite females paired up and s1 only crosses.

These aren't seeds made with males found in a couple breeder packs. These are elite clones and alot of work gone into this project.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'll pop whatever you send out. Send 5 I'll pop 5. Send 10 I'll pop 10, I can pop up to 25 at a time. Just bc I'm too lazy to setup another tent right now. Lol. They will be floating the day I get em.


I already have you on the list. I'm posting the list today. Purple punch X Banana cookies Is right up your alley man. I'm 100 percent sure your gonna dig that cross


----------



## quiescent (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Self the corey cut. More value in s1 and I don't know of one in existence. There's already endless #s of crosses using it.
> 
> Prices might need adjusting if you don't want the perception of being no different than other greedy seed selling opportunists.


I think the prices are more than fair once you consider you're paying $60/14 beans and $100/24 beans if you include the crosses. Show me a better deal on genetics half as desired and I'll buy out the stock of those beans.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> 100 for 12 fems 60 for 7 is the lowest in the industry for quality genetics.
> You would have to buy 3 packs of regs to get a guaranteed 12 females in some cases and you always have the Male that might not be so great.
> These are elite females paired up and s1 only crosses.
> 
> These aren't seeds made with males found in a couple breeder packs. These are elite clones and alot of work gone into this project.


Bro your prices are up there with Inkognyto's and you haven't even got testers out yet all due respect. Ink's been making flame for a decade+.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Bro your prices are up there with Inkognyto's and you haven't even got testers out yet all due respect. Ink's been making flame for a decade+.


I've been in the consuming seeds game for over a decade and have no clue who you're talking about.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I've been in the consuming seeds game for over a decade and have no clue who you're talking about.


https://inkognytogenetics.com/


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Bro your prices are up there with Inkognyto's and you haven't even got testers out yet all due respect. Ink's been making flame for a decade+.


I'm talking about breeders on any of the broker websites and majority of us breeders. All fem packs are 150 for 10 seeds and the majority are 150 for 6. Could you please post a link to gg4 or wed cake s1s or anything similar for less than 150 a pack.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> https://inkognytogenetics.com/


Thise are regs man and there's no pics of anything. I see f5 crosses and a silver haze Male. No thank you. My seeds are priced right.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> https://inkognytogenetics.com/


Yeah.... I'd say his stuff is up there in price for what it is. Super polyhybrid feminized to a sorry list of clones (the list is very unimpressive, most chuckers have a better stable than that) or some overpriced regular beans.

I'm sure it's good stuff but I'm sorry, on paper it isn't competitive with what heisen is doing.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Yeah.... I'd say his stuff is up there in price for what it is. Super polyhybrid feminized to a sorry list of clones (the list is very unimpressive, most chuckers have a better stable than that) or some overpriced regular beans.
> 
> I'm sure it's good stuff but I'm sorry, on paper it isn't competitive with what heisen is doing.


Wait till I post pics of 500 plants on some flood tables doing a pheno hunt of my best crosses.
People gonna lose there minds up in here when they see 500 stardawg Corey cut s1s getting ran through


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

Can I buy your seeds today @Heisenbeans ? No? So you have no product but lots of price justifications?

You can ask whatever you want for your seeds, no beef there. The issue I take is when you try to frame in the same post prices for unavailable seeds at prices rivaling breeders that have been at this for over a decade with the same elite gear you are just starting to work.

No beef about your prices, only the "not greedy" framing... give them away if you're not greedy otherwise call it what it is is all.

Ink has more elite gear in stock than you've shown.. which is none.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Wait till I post pics of 500 plants on some flood tables doing a pheno hunt of my best crosses.
> People gonna lose there minds up in here when they see 500 stardawg Corey cut s1s getting ran through


mofo you don't have 1 pack of seeds for sale.. start there first


----------



## quiescent (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> mofo you don't have 1 pack of seeds for sale.. start there first


I dunno why you're comparing someone that's been "putting out flame for 10+ years" to a startup.

Don't compare your or someone else's 1st chapter to someone else's 17th chapter, it makes no sense.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> mofo you don't have 1 pack of seeds for sale.. start there first


That's silly man when you look at the whole picture. We will revisit this conversation in a few months than you can compare pricing. I've already seen what these genetics are doing and first hand for myself


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's silly man when you look at the whole picture. We will revisit this conversation in a few months than you can compare pricing. I've already seen what these genetics are doing and first hand for myself


Cool man, frame it as a for profit company like it is and you'll have no issues with me.

Miss me with the whole "not be greedy seed seller company" nonsense.

I've given away thousands and thousands of beans of elite gear in the last year alone, and even took care of the expedited shipping... that's how to not be greedy.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Cool man, frame it as a for profit company like it is and you'll have no issues with me.
> 
> Miss me with the whole "not be greedy seed seller company" nonsense.
> 
> I've given away thousands and thousands of beans of elite gear in the last year alone, and even took care of the expedited shipping... that's how to not be greedy.


90 percent of these breeders are selling s1s and fems for 12 a piece. I'm not saying I'm the cheapest in the world man but comparing to the prices of the majority of fem breeders I'm definitely on the low end. That's called not being greedy. And how many of these breeders give away an entire pack for free with the pack of s1.
Not gonna argue. My prices are more than fair.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Cool man, frame it as a for profit company like it is and you'll have no issues with me.
> 
> Miss me with the whole "not be greedy seed seller company" nonsense.
> 
> I've given away thousands and thousands of beans of elite gear in the last year alone, and even took care of the expedited shipping... that's how to not be greedy.


The first drop is suppose to go out to select people free of all cost to them. So that’s seems pretty not greedy right there. All any of us can do is wait to see what happens with his venture.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

Testers have historically been free at least assumed. Some people sell them/buy them... it is what it is.

Framing a for profit seed company as not being greedy while pricing things on par with established seed sellers is a bit of dissonance at play is all I was saying from jump street.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Self the corey cut. More value in s1 and I don't know of one in existence. There's already endless #s of crosses using it.
> 
> Prices might need adjusting if you don't want the perception of being no different than other greedy seed selling opportunists.


idk man, what he has proposed sounds pretty damn generous. 12 fems for $100 and a free pack with every order and you get some choice for the free pack.

inhouse does packs of 12 fems and charges $300+


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> idk man, what he has proposed sounds pretty damn generous. 12 fems for $100 and a free pack with every order and you get some choice for the free pack.
> 
> inhouse does packs of 12 fems and charges $300+


It does, and I'll probably hop on a few. As a future customer the perception of framing asking any money for seeds is not not greedy..

inhouse fems went full hermie on me too....


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 28, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> idk man, what he has proposed sounds pretty damn generous. 12 fems for $100 and a free pack with every order and you get some choice for the free pack.
> 
> inhouse does packs of 12 fems and charges $300+


And the free pack will also be of 12 fems
So that’s 24 fem seeds for a bill that’s practically unheard of


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> And the free pack will also be of 12 fems
> So that’s 24 fem seeds for a bill that’s practically unheard of


Have you never been gifted a pack of seeds?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

@evergreengardener @whytewidow @quiescent @Dustjesus @CoB_nUt @keyown1 @klx @jbgrower @The Pipe @ThatSpudGuy @Sebud @RattleheadKV2 @Bodyne @Precaution @Ginger Viking @VillageAnt @jacrispy @420nstargazer @McFly1 @Paddletail @vertnugs @growslut @tman42 @blowincherrypie @chatttimes @mjw42 @Tito#1 @Thegermling @rollinfunk @Coalcat @Heathen Raider @jbgrower @Highsince76 @HydoDan @Greenthumbskunk @SCJedi @bighitter420 @main cola @Getgrowingson @Sublime4tna @Big Green Thumb @Goats22 


this is the list i have for all freebies that will be sent out, I will post a list of all the seeds i have a few days before they go out and you guys can include what packs you want in the emails you send me with the code word i send you the day before. The code word will be the same for everyone but please dont give it out to anyone cause ill be depending on those emails to mail you your shit. I just dont like exchanging addresses here on the forum in DM and would rather do it in email that is secure on the website.
Thank you guys for the support and the patience.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Have you never been gifted a pack of seeds?


Of course I have, I was just gifted hundreds of bodhi f2s made by a member here of three different strains. Plus I’ve received some nice gear from the generous folks over in the chuckers paradise thread. There are some really generous folks around here. Even heisen I was offered practically his whole garden in cuts before this venture of his. 

My point is the price point he is putting on his fem beans isn’t at all high for 24 fem beans compared to others prices that’s a score right there ( of course that depends on how the gear turns out and customer reviews like anything retail).


----------



## Sebud (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> mofo you don't have 1 pack of seeds for sale.. start there first


There are many willing to wait for what we feel will be some fine ass fire. If you think this is bad or just wrong then don't stick around or don't buy the seeds man.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

It's clear some of you quoting me aren't capable or have the proper etiquette to follow the track of the conversation you quote. 

I wanted to let Heisen know how "not being greedy" was perceived coming from a future customer. All is well


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> @evergreengardener @whytewidow @quiescent @Dustjesus @CoB_nUt @keyown1 @klx @jbgrower @The Pipe @ThatSpudGuy @Sebud @RattleheadKV2 @Bodyne @Precaution @Ginger Viking @VillageAnt @jacrispy @420nstargazer @McFly1 @Paddletail @vertnugs @growslut @tman42 @blowincherrypie @chatttimes @mjw42 @Tito#1 @Thegermling @rollinfunk @Coalcat @Heathen Raider @jbgrower @Highsince76 @HydoDan @Greenthumbskunk @SCJedi @bighitter420 @main cola @Getgrowingson @Sublime4tna @Big Green Thumb @Goats22
> 
> 
> this is the list i have for all freebies that will be sent out, I will post a list of all the seeds i have a few days before they go out and you guys can include what packs you want in the emails you send me with the code word i send you the day before. The code word will be the same for everyone but please dont give it out to anyone cause ill be depending on those emails to mail you your shit. I just dont like exchanging addresses here on the forum in DM and would rather do it in email that is secure on the website.
> Thank you guys for the support and the patience.



i look forward to popping some Heisin Beans dude


----------



## main cola (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> @evergreengardener @whytewidow @quiescent @Dustjesus @CoB_nUt @keyown1 @klx @jbgrower @The Pipe @ThatSpudGuy @Sebud @RattleheadKV2 @Bodyne @Precaution @Ginger Viking @VillageAnt @jacrispy @420nstargazer @McFly1 @Paddletail @vertnugs @growslut @tman42 @blowincherrypie @chatttimes @mjw42 @Tito#1 @Thegermling @rollinfunk @Coalcat @Heathen Raider @jbgrower @Highsince76 @HydoDan @Greenthumbskunk @SCJedi @bighitter420 @main cola @Getgrowingson @Sublime4tna @Big Green Thumb @Goats22
> 
> 
> this is the list i have for all freebies that will be sent out, I will post a list of all the seeds i have a few days before they go out and you guys can include what packs you want in the emails you send me with the code word i send you the day before. The code word will be the same for everyone but please dont give it out to anyone cause ill be depending on those emails to mail you your shit. I just dont like exchanging addresses here on the forum in DM and would rather do it in email that is secure on the website.
> Thank you guys for the support and the patience.


Dang I didn’t make the list but that’s alright. I’ll be waiting patiently to buy some


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

main cola said:


> Dang I didn’t make the list but that’s alright. I’ll be waiting patiently to buy some


your on it lol


----------



## main cola (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> your on it lol


Dang man that’s sweeet Thanks man I’m really looking forward to running your gear. Got a new tent on the way


----------



## Old Thcool (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Naw man its only for customers who have already done what they said they was gonna do,Would you rather go through payofix?My customers security is more important to me than losing a few sales from them having to mail money orders,This way i can offset the wait time so ill mail there order out as soon as they complete the order.


Can't you set up a bank account and just do a etransfer? Or are you just attempting to avoid paying tax on your income? Just asking? Don't really care I hate taxes like the next guy, and I agree cash is king but convenience to the buyer is also pretty important, also a legit way to track a shipment would be nice. I understand the Americans have yet to make this a legal thing but other sellers are providing easy payment and tracking ie. Lumberjacks. Nice looking weed, good luck on your business venture.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2018)

He's greedy. He's not greedy. You want them at the price offered, or you don't. Seems simple enough, but whaddaIknow? 



evergreengardener said:


> My point is the price point he is putting on his fem beans isn’t at all high for 24 fem beans compared to others prices that’s a score right there ( of course that depends on how the gear turns out and customer reviews like anything retail).


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

Cash is far more convenient and puts less liability on the point of sale.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 28, 2018)

Old Thcool said:


> Can't you set up a bank account and just do a etransfer? Or are you just attempting to avoid paying tax on your income? Just asking? Don't really care I hate taxes like the next guy, and I agree cash is king but convenience to the buyer is also pretty important, also a legit way to track a shipment would be nice. I understand the Americans have yet to make this a legal thing but other sellers are providing easy payment and tracking ie. Lumberjacks. Nice looking weed, good luck on your business venture.


lol Why dont you ask him his social security # while we at it.. Not trying to be rude but your questions are dumb as shit


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

Old Thcool said:


> Can't you set up a bank account and just do a etransfer? Or are you just attempting to avoid paying tax on your income? Just asking? Don't really care I hate taxes like the next guy, and I agree cash is king but convenience to the buyer is also pretty important, also a legit way to track a shipment would be nice. I understand the Americans have yet to make this a legal thing but other sellers are providing easy payment and tracking ie. Lumberjacks. Nice looking weed, good luck on your business venture.


Theres alot of reasons other than the obvious, Ill have credit card payment options as well but i honestly would prefer to not do tracking, ill have the tracking number to check the order myself but there is alot of haters in this business. if the wrong person recieves a tracking number they have a direct link to what was mailed to them. proof of payment, tracking and than they recieve the seeds lol. When someone pays for the seeds all they need to know is when they will be arriving and if there is a problem ill take care of it. This shit aint amazon. Ive seen and learned enough from other peoples fuck ups not to mke those same mistakes. Mine and other peoples security far outweigh someones convenience.


----------



## Old Thcool (Dec 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> He's greedy. He's not greedy. You want them at the price offered, or you don't. Seems simple enough, but whaddaIknow?


No more greedy than the next seller anyway lol. I think the price on pot seeds is a tad elevated despite the arguments about how much work goes into making them. However, it seems to be what the industry has set. But in my business people tend to pay for reputation, convenience, expedience and transparency.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

Old Thcool said:


> No more greedy than the next seller anyway lol. I think the price on pot seeds is a tad elevated despite the arguments about how much work goes into making them. However, it seems to be what the industry has set. But in my business people tend to pay for reputation, convenience, expedience and transparency.


convienence and transparency dont really go well together. one is gonna have to suffer so the other can work.


----------



## Old Thcool (Dec 28, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol Why dont you ask him his social security # while we at it.. Not trying to be rude but your questions are dumb as shit


Don't want to know it. How do you think other businesses do it? They have an account that funds are deposited into. Maybe you are the one that's dumb as shit? Unhook your face from that bong dude take a breath of air once in a while.


Heisenbeans said:


> Theres alot of reasons other than the obvious, Ill have credit card payment options as well but i honestly would prefer to not do tracking, ill have the tracking number to check the order myself but there is alot of haters in this business. if the wrong person recieves a tracking number they have a direct link to what was mailed to them. proof of payment, tracking and than they recieve the seeds lol. When someone pays for the seeds all they need to know is when they will be arriving and if there is a problem ill take care of it. This shit aint amazon. Ive seen and learned enough from other peoples fuck ups not to mke those same mistakes. Mine and other peoples security far outweigh someones convenience.


I honestly hope that works out, sounds like you have a solid plan. There may be some risk to buyers across the border too with regard to border police so maybe this method may help? I see cell phones being a pretty shitty thing at the border due to public media and such. Seems there is always a few trolls on every forum- see 4 posts above lol.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 28, 2018)

Old Thcool said:


> Don't want to know it. How do you think other businesses do it? They have an account that funds are deposited into. Maybe you are the one that's dumb as shit? Unhook your face from that bong dude take a breath of air once in a while.
> 
> I honestly hope that works out, sounds like you have a solid plan. There may be some risk to buyers across the border too with regard to border police so maybe this method may help? I see cell phones being a pretty shitty thing at the border due to public media and such. Seems there is always a few trolls on every forum- see 4 posts above lol.


lol fuckn goof.. Do you have any clue how many businesses have had accounts froze for legal issues. Its not like you just go to the bank and say "hey I'm running some seeds and need a business account".. You, my friend, are not the brightest light in the tent


----------



## Old Thcool (Dec 28, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol fuckn goof.. Do you have any clue how many businesses have had accounts froze for legal issues. Its not like you just go to the bank and say "hey I'm running some seeds and need a business account".. You, my friend, are not the brightest light in the tent


Explain your bullshit to guys that are doing it as we type! Lumberjack seeds for one! Better tell them they are doing it wrong I suppose? If Heisenbeans system works that's great! Don't say the other doesn't because you would be wrong. I hate trolls.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 28, 2018)

Old Thcool said:


> Explain your bullshit to guys that are doing it as we type! Lumberjack seeds for one! Better tell them they are doing it wrong I suppose? If Heisenbeans system works that's great! Don't say the other doesn't because you would be wrong. I hate trolls.


When did I say people dont do it? Plenty do (mostly using shady ass processors), and even more have had their accounts frozen.. I'm really not trying to be a dick but are you new to this shit or something?

And you love calling people trolls.. the common denominator is your dense ass


----------



## Old Thcool (Dec 28, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> When did I say people dont do it? Plenty do, and even more have had their accounts frozen.. I'm really not trying to be a dick but are you new to this shit or something?


No dude, this business has had many years of shops getting busted, houses getting busted, people getting busted and the list goes on. We are all smoking, eating and selling weed in one form or another, We know it, the government knows it! It ain't no secret! Do you think uncle Sam thinks Yall are composting all that extra weed you can't smoke? Selling seed as exotic bird seed or whatever is the mechanism folks are using to smokescreen the feds. You don't think they know that? It's a risk you take when you buck the system, no different than doing cash jobs and not claiming on your income tax! I have been smoking weed for over 40 years dude!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 28, 2018)

Old Thcool said:


> No dude, this business has had many years of shops getting busted, houses getting busted, people getting busted and the list goes on. We are all smoking, eating and selling weed in one form or another, We know it, the government knows it! It ain't no secret! Do you think uncle Sam thinks Yall are composting all that extra weed you can't smoke? Selling seed as exotic bird seed or whatever is the mechanism folks are using to smokescreen the feds. You don't think they know that? It's a risk you take when you buck the system, no different than doing cash jobs and not claiming on your income tax! I have been smoking weed for over 40 years dude!


Then you should know better than to ask someone some stupid shit like...



Old Thcool said:


> Or are you just attempting to avoid paying tax on your income? Just asking?


I'm done.. Not trying to fall down this rabbit hole. I wish you the best on your journey bro


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 28, 2018)

Old Thcool said:


> Unhook your face from that bong dude take a breath of air once in a while.


This is funny since he tokes less in a year than most of us in a month some of us in a week


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Theres alot of reasons other than the obvious, Ill have credit card payment options as well but i honestly would prefer to not do tracking, ill have the tracking number to check the order myself but there is alot of haters in this business. if the wrong person recieves a tracking number they have a direct link to what was mailed to them. proof of payment, tracking and than they recieve the seeds lol. When someone pays for the seeds all they need to know is when they will be arriving and if there is a problem ill take care of it. This shit aint amazon. Ive seen and learned enough from other peoples fuck ups not to mke those same mistakes. Mine and other peoples security far outweigh someones convenience.


Thanks for taking our security into account. I would rather stay off the radar than be able to use a CC. there is always a paper trail online if the feds want to crack down on people. Better to stay secure until It gets rescheduled


----------



## Old Thcool (Dec 28, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Then you should know better than to ask someone some stupid shit like...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done.. Not trying to fall down this rabbit hole. I wish you the best on your journey bro


Many businesses that do cash only to avoid contributing to society, are doing legitimate businesses harm by damaging the reputation of the industry. Mark Emery had the balls to pay taxes on the seed he sold here in BC and he payed by being arrested many times. His shops busted and harassed many times. He was instrumental in the state of Canada’s pot laws as they are today. Be a man and fight for what you believe in.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 28, 2018)

Old Thcool said:


> Many businesses that do cash only to avoid contributing to society, are doing legitimate businesses harm by damaging the reputation of the industry. Mark Emery had the balls to pay taxes on the seed he sold here in BC and he payed by being arrested many times. His shops busted and harassed many times. He was instrumental in the state of Canada’s pot laws as they are today. Be a man and fight for what you believe in.


Bro.. I feel the sentiment, I _really_ do, but a lot of us have wife/kids/parents that depend on us staying out of the penitentiary. At this point in my life I'm all about calculating and minimizing risks.. whether financial/legal whatever. Some are more willing than others to take the risks, and more power to them, but currently I've gotta let the next man be the marijuana martyr if you feel me?


----------



## suthrngrwr (Dec 28, 2018)

Old Thcool said:


> Many businesses that do cash only to avoid contributing to society, are doing legitimate businesses harm by damaging the reputation of the industry. Mark Emery had the balls to pay taxes on the seed he sold here in BC and he payed by being arrested many times. His shops busted and harassed many times. He was instrumental in the state of Canada’s pot laws as they are today. Be a man and fight for what you believe in.


Only going to say this piece and leave the discussion at that:

Old heads from the 80's and 90's are more distrustful of government's "good intentions" due to the drug war. Government's are hierarchies and hierarchies are currently orchestrated and managed by humans. Because no other human will ever have your best interest in mind, it is not possible to ever be truly well represented in government. Nevermind how the general election process works (most states are "winner takes all" electoral college votes) which effectively causes the majority to be subjected to the whims of the minority from the beginning. Then there is the issue of ineffective policy change and special interest groups lobbying for political influence. Once you factor in the accelerating pace of information dissemination and technological advancement (of which process improvement -- industrial or otherwise -- is super important) you quickly realize that all those old guys in the Senate are completely and totally disconnected from anything and everything that might matter to you.

Lastly, consider this: society =/= government. Once you understand and internalize this truism, you begin to see government for what it really is -- the last bastions of group identity (aka tribalism).


----------



## Old Thcool (Dec 28, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Bro.. I feel the sentiment, I _really_ do, but a lot of us have wife/kids/parents that depend on us staying out of the penitentiary. At this point in my life I'm all about calculating and minimizing risks.. whether financial/legal whatever. Some are more willing than others to take the risks, and more power to them, but currently I've gotta let the next man be the marijuana martyr if you feel me?


I certainly do. I like the fact that this has become a discussion instead of harassing each other. I see no benefit in being dinks to each other. I admit I don't edit my opinions and thought s very well but I do mean well. For sure, it's not for everyone to carry the torch but those that pay the price deserve the reward! I did my early years in Cali so I'm not unfamiliar with the states, somebody down there made changes for the good? And I'm sure many went down trying! 
Man in my hood , here in the mountains, not too many years ago, we had helicopters every day searching the hills and deploying " the quad squad " to bust all the outdoor shows. Now there are only air ambulance and private copters. The only thing outdoor growers fear now is rippers and deer. Weed is basically free for those that just want to smoke now and then. Super easy to find.
Go easy man I'm not your enemy.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 28, 2018)

heh... Hesien drops a list and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 28, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Yeah.... I'd say his stuff is up there in price for what it is. Super polyhybrid feminized to a sorry list of clones (the list is very unimpressive, most chuckers have a better stable than that) or some overpriced regular beans.
> 
> I'm sure it's good stuff but I'm sorry, on paper it isn't competitive with what heisen is doing.


Are you really disrespecting my brother Inkognyto? Sorry clones? lol you have no idea who Ink is, he has clones that you and Heisen will never have. I love it when people who have been growing 1, 2,3, 5 years think they are the cats meow. Growers like me and Ink have over 25 years. You can't name a clone that Ink doesn't have, just because he BREEDS lines instead of just reversing flavors of the month doesn't mean his clone list is sorry.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 28, 2018)

If you want "ease" of purchase and just have to use a credit card -save it for McDonalds. If you want seeds bought discreetly with no paper trails, no proof of purchase tying you to said product, and no chance of getting ripped off by a Chinese card processing company, then pay with cash and never have it sent to your grow spot. Nobody cares about your personal protection more than you. Everyone is so worried about "ease of buying" these days that they compromise themselves for the ease of using a card because they dont wanna go to the post office.....then gripe when things go sideways or when they get their card number ripped off and get charged $2000 for items they never ordered.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Are you really disrespecting my brother Inkognyto? Sorry clones? lol you have no idea who Ink is, he has clones that you and Heisen will never have. I love it when people who have been growing 1, 2,3, 5 years think they are the cats meow. Growers like me and Ink have over 25 years. You can't name a clone that Ink doesn't have, just because he BREEDS lines instead of just reversing flavors of the month doesn't mean his clone list is sorry.


That goes both ways,I have clones you nor him will EVER get your hands on. It aint what you know its who you know.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> That goes both ways,I have clones you nor him will EVER get your hands on. It aint what you know its who you know.


And none of you know Ink.... lolol I'm done...


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> That goes both ways,I have clones you nor him will EVER get your hands on. It aint what you know its who you know.


If you believe it it must be true..lol 
You may have clones he doesn't have but only because he didn't keep it. 
Do you know Inks seed company name Illuminatti does that name sound familiar to you. We have been doing this a long time.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> If you believe it it must be true..lol
> You may have clones he doesn't have but only because he didn't keep it.
> Do you know Inks seed company name Illuminatti does that name sound familiar to you. We have been doing this a long time.


Yeah thats the resason, I'll go with that


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 28, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> If you want "ease" of purchase and just have to use a credit card -save it for McDonalds. If you want seeds bought discreetly with no paper trails, no proof of purchase tying you to said product, and no chance of getting ripped off by a Chinese card processing company, then pay with cash and never have it sent to your grow spot. Nobody cares about your personal protection more than you. Everyone is so worried about "ease of buying" these days that they compromise themselves for the ease of using a card because they dont wanna go to the post office.....then gripe when things go sideways or when they get their card number ripped off and get charged $2000 for items they never ordered.


I'm the same way. I hope some of these breeders are protecting our information as much as theirs. I bet only a few are and don't know the reach of the gov't. I think the most logical concern is if they reschedule it to say 2 and want to outlaw home growing it's a wise idea to stay off any lists just in case. It seems to me that Heisen has thought about us and himself which I appreciate. Some seed banks are taking more protective measures, some know the right thing to do and don't care, and then some are oblivious about protecting online data as they're not technical people. I am sticking to the vendors in the #1 category where possible.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 28, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> I'm the same way. I hope some of these breeders are protecting our information as much as theirs. I bet only a few are and don't know the reach of the gov't. I think the most logical concern is if they reschedule it to say 2 and want to outlaw home growing it's a wise idea to stay off any lists just in case. It seems to me that Heisen has thought about us and himself which I appreciate. Some seed banks are taking more protective measures, some know the right thing to do and don't care, and then some are oblivious about protecting online data as they're not technical people. I am sticking to the vendors in the #1 category where possible.


Big brother is always watching you regardless of how careful you are...I just stay small enough that I'm not worth his time. I don't even produce enough for myself to last thru the year and only gift to family and close friends, never ever sold and never gets outside my close circle.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 28, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> Big brother is always watching you regardless of how careful you are...I just stay small enough that I'm not worth his time. I don't even produce enough for myself to last thru the year and only gift to family and close friends, never ever sold and never gets outside my close circle.


Same. I'm staying small to stay off the radar. I could go bigger but trying to keep my bills down. Even though i'm in a legal state I still don't trust any gov't/police until it's declassified as it should be. Treat it the same as craft beer.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Cool man, frame it as a for profit company like it is and you'll have no issues with me.
> 
> Miss me with the whole "not be greedy seed seller company" nonsense.
> 
> I've given away thousands and thousands of beans of elite gear in the last year alone, and even took care of the expedited shipping... that's how to not be greedy.



Hook a brother up.....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2018)

Old Thcool said:


> Don't want to know it. How do you think other businesses do it? They have an account that funds are deposited into. *Maybe you are the one that's dumb as shit? Unhook your face from that bong dude take a breath of air once in a while.*
> .......snip.......
> .


Wow, you're just rolling from thread to thread being insulting  Why don't you stop calling people trolls and other ad hominem attacks, quiet down and learn.


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 28, 2018)

Old Thcool said:


> I certainly do. I like the fact that this has become a discussion instead of harassing each other. I see no benefit in being dinks to each other. I admit I don't edit my opinions and thought s very well but I do mean well. For sure, it's not for everyone to carry the torch but those that pay the price deserve the reward! I did my early years in Cali so I'm not unfamiliar with the states, somebody down there made changes for the good? And I'm sure many went down trying!
> Man in my hood , here in the mountains, not too many years ago, we had helicopters every day searching the hills and deploying " the quad squad " to bust all the outdoor shows. Now there are only air ambulance and private copters. The only thing outdoor growers fear now is rippers and deer. Weed is basically free for those that just want to smoke now and then. Super easy to find.
> Go easy man I'm not your enemy.


Lots of us ky, folks been to prison for growing weed,it is no fun.Have the feds, to say your mofia when your just a weed grower.fuck the law pot is NOT LEGAL IN NO DAM STATE.jUST ASK THE FEDS.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 28, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Are you really disrespecting my brother Inkognyto? Sorry clones? lol you have no idea who Ink is, he has clones that you and Heisen will never have. I love it when people who have been growing 1, 2,3, 5 years think they are the cats meow. Growers like me and Ink have over 25 years. You can't name a clone that Ink doesn't have, just because he BREEDS lines instead of just reversing flavors of the month doesn't mean his clone list is sorry.


Inko is a true legit OG now. My dad did lots of genetics swaps with him back in the early days. I havent seen his name posted for a long minute. I have quite a few beans in my dads collection that came from ink back around 2001 and 2002 maybe 03. But hes def well respected by growers that's been around for 15-20+ years ago.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 28, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> If you want "ease" of purchase and just have to use a credit card -save it for McDonalds. If you want seeds bought discreetly with no paper trails, no proof of purchase tying you to said product, and no chance of getting ripped off by a Chinese card processing company, then pay with cash and never have it sent to your grow spot. Nobody cares about your personal protection more than you. Everyone is so worried about "ease of buying" these days that they compromise themselves for the ease of using a card because they dont wanna go to the post office.....then gripe when things go sideways or when they get their card number ripped off and get charged $2000 for items they never ordered.


I blame technology for that. Wanting and giving everyone instant gratification these days. I mean hell for the last two years. Me and the wife did 98% of our xmas shopping setting on our couch. All we had to do was wait for it for a couple days and it was on our porch. Lol. But as far as beans go. In a legal state or not. I'm down for cash option only bc I like my business to just that. My business. Capital one doesnt need to know I ordered 40 bucks worth of something named G p s located in oregan. Paying by bank card the same thing. CASH IS KING, AND WILL ALWAYS BE KING.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 28, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Are you really disrespecting my brother Inkognyto? Sorry clones? lol you have no idea who Ink is, he has clones that you and Heisen will never have. I love it when people who have been growing 1, 2,3, 5 years think they are the cats meow. Growers like me and Ink have over 25 years. You can't name a clone that Ink doesn't have, just because he BREEDS lines instead of just reversing flavors of the month doesn't mean his clone list is sorry.


I'm sorry that my words were construed as disrespect towards someone whose name still doesn't ring a bell.

He might have some sick clones I could never get my hands on but I'm sorry to say that his list of currently available genetics doesn't entice me. It's definitely some stuff that is different enough from what's available. When someone who spends as much as I do on seeds with a Pokemon mentality towards collecting doesn't bite, that says something.

I been around for a minute. Date back to overgrow, hung out on tokecity for a few years because at the time I was very into glass.

http://www.tokecity.com/forums/member.php?2429-erudite
https://www.icmag.com/ic/member.php?u=174729

I type with conviction because I have experience not an ego. I've grown for a bit and always keep it fresh with the new-new, I've grown thousands of unique plants bro.

I have no idea who the guy is/was back in the day all I can go by is what was presented.

Hopefully your opinion of me changed slightly, I'm not just popping off because I can.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

Saw it mentioned somewhere about chem 4 reversed to s1 being good. I personally prefer the skunk 91. This is a cool ass sound bite with some awesome history. It's long but worth listening to with some headphones in.

https://m.soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-2-skunk-va-of-lucky-dog-seed-co-chemfamily

@jayblaze710 @whytewidow @shorelineOG

Dude kind of sounds like shoreline lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 29, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I'm sorry that my words were construed as disrespect towards someone whose name still doesn't ring a bell.
> 
> He might have some sick clones I could never get my hands on but I'm sorry to say that his list of currently available genetics doesn't entice me. It's definitely some stuff that is different enough from what's available. When someone who spends as much as I do on seeds with a Pokemon mentality towards collecting doesn't bite, that says something.
> 
> ...



He more than likely has one of the largest strain libraries in the states. He just doesnt post everything for sale to the public. I get what you mean by his selection. Bc it's not alot of hype strains. But alot of those strains are what made today's hype. He a seed collection that most people dream about.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 29, 2018)

I binged on those pot casts for abouth a month back to back.Listening to some of them a few times. The Aussie is certainly a good host. I found Gooey because of these pot casts.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> He more than likely has one of the largest strain libraries in the states. He just doesnt post everything for sale to the public. I get what you mean by his selection. Bc it's not alot of hype strains. But alot of those strains are what made today's hype. He a seed collection that most people dream about.


Right on, I don't keep up with Instagram and whatnot regularly so I'm probably missing out on some stuff/people. I also don't really buddy up with growers on the net as I don't want to get caught up with anyone else or vice versa. Seen a few really cool guys get caught up a few years ago and plenty of others who probably had to tear down because one guy got popped. 

It's not even that they're not hype strains, I feel like I've probably got something super similar in the freezer or minifridge. I don't really fuck with hype strains too much tbh. Most of those guys operate with people that I don't/can't/won't support so I "miss out" on experiencing their gear.

I had a seed collection that most people dream about, problem is I grew em.


----------



## bighitter420 (Dec 29, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> @evergreengardener @whytewidow @quiescent @Dustjesus @CoB_nUt @keyown1 @klx @jbgrower @The Pipe @ThatSpudGuy @Sebud @RattleheadKV2 @Bodyne @Precaution @Ginger Viking @VillageAnt @jacrispy @420nstargazer @McFly1 @Paddletail @vertnugs @growslut @tman42 @blowincherrypie @chatttimes @mjw42 @Tito#1 @Thegermling @rollinfunk @Coalcat @Heathen Raider @jbgrower @Highsince76 @HydoDan @Greenthumbskunk @SCJedi @bighitter420 @main cola @Getgrowingson @Sublime4tna @Big Green Thumb @Goats22
> 
> 
> this is the list i have for all freebies that will be sent out, I will post a list of all the seeds i have a few days before they go out and you guys can include what packs you want in the emails you send me with the code word i send you the day before. The code word will be the same for everyone but please dont give it out to anyone cause ill be depending on those emails to mail you your shit. I just dont like exchanging addresses here on the forum in DM and would rather do it in email that is secure on the website.
> Thank you guys for the support and the patience.


Cant wait to get started on these! I know its going to be epic. Thanks again for the opportunity.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 29, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Right on, I don't keep up with Instagram and whatnot regularly so I'm probably missing out on some stuff/people. I also don't really buddy up with growers on the net as I don't want to get caught up with anyone else or vice versa. Seen a few really cool guys get caught up a few years ago and plenty of others who probably had to tear down because one guy got popped.
> 
> It's not even that they're not hype strains, I feel like I've probably got something super similar in the freezer or minifridge. I don't really fuck with hype strains too much tbh. Most of those guys operate with people that I don't/can't/won't support so I "miss out" on experiencing their gear.
> 
> I had a seed collection that most people dream about, problem is I grew em.


I feel ya. I didnt think what you said was outta line. I mean the web page doesnt have alot of standout strains listed. If it wasnt for my dad trading n stuff with him back in the beginning of AOL days n shit. I wouldnt know. And prob would say the same thing lol.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Dec 29, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Self the corey cut. More value in s1 and I don't know of one in existence. There's already endless #s of crosses using it.
> 
> Prices might need adjusting if you don't want the perception of being no different than other greedy seed selling opportunists.


It's a good deal for these cuts and to get crosses thrown in as well??? Shit I'm game!


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Dec 29, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Can I buy your seeds today @Heisenbeans ? No? So you have no product but lots of price justifications?
> 
> You can ask whatever you want for your seeds, no beef there. The issue I take is when you try to frame in the same post prices for unavailable seeds at prices rivaling breeders that have been at this for over a decade with the same elite gear you are just starting to work.
> 
> ...



Brah why don't you just get lost if you don't like it. Nobody got a gun to your head making you open this thread. 
Reading your tripe is getting tiresome.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Dec 29, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Of course I have, I was just gifted hundreds of bodhi f2s made by a member here of three different strains. Plus I’ve received some nice gear from the generous folks over in the chuckers paradise thread. There are some really generous folks around here. Even heisen I was offered practically his whole garden in cuts before this venture of his.
> 
> My point is the price point he is putting on his fem beans isn’t at all high for 24 fem beans compared to others prices that’s a score right there ( of course that depends on how the gear turns out and customer reviews like anything retail).



I buy beans all the time. Most common strains are $10 each bean if you get into the more sought after strains then $20 and higher . I've seen some fem seeds over 100 each.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Dec 29, 2018)

Old Thcool said:


> No dude, this business has had many years of shops getting busted, houses getting busted, people getting busted and the list goes on. We are all smoking, eating and selling weed in one form or another, We know it, the government knows it! It ain't no secret! Do you think uncle Sam thinks Yall are composting all that extra weed you can't smoke? Selling seed as exotic bird seed or whatever is the mechanism folks are using to smokescreen the feds. You don't think they know that? It's a risk you take when you buck the system, no different than doing cash jobs and not claiming on your income tax! I have been smoking weed for over 40 years dude!



With the way you post I wouldn't trust ya.. just saying.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Dec 29, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Are you really disrespecting my brother Inkognyto? Sorry clones? lol you have no idea who Ink is, he has clones that you and Heisen will never have. I love it when people who have been growing 1, 2,3, 5 years think they are the cats meow. Growers like me and Ink have over 25 years. You can't name a clone that Ink doesn't have, just because he BREEDS lines instead of just reversing flavors of the month doesn't mean his clone list is sorry.



Is he making these beans from these clones all available to us for $60 for 7 beans with a nice pack of a cross thrown in? Or is he just sitting on em? 

Most what I seen was crosses and your buying regular seeds from him. A Pestilence male or super silver haze Bred to his stock that he has advertised. I've bought a lot of regular seeds in my time and popped regular bagseed starting around 1991. Most of the time your getting males. For example in one of my gorilla grow locations I put out 27 plants and only 7 turned out female. 
I've had times I bought 10 reg seed and all 10 were male. I've had sometimes 7/10 female but usually they are mostly males.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Dec 29, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Saw it mentioned somewhere about chem 4 reversed to s1 being good. I personally prefer the skunk 91. This is a cool ass sound bite with some awesome history. It's long but worth listening to with some headphones in.
> 
> https://m.soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-2-skunk-va-of-lucky-dog-seed-co-chemfamily
> 
> ...



That was me having the chem 4.


----------



## Old Thcool (Dec 29, 2018)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> With the way you post I wouldn't trust ya.. just saying.


I never asked for your trust! It’s legal in my country. No need to hide. You are probably just paranoid? Trump is keeping most of you criminals. Come on up to the land of legal weed. Have a coffee and smoke a bong! Relax! No fear! Mmmeeellloow!


----------



## Old Thcool (Dec 29, 2018)

Furthermore, the way y’all talk is kinda incriminating for ya, it is illegal in the USA right? You think Uncle Sam can’t trace every IP address on this site? Dude slap yourself! This is 2018 man! If your that concerned for your privacy I would stop talkin about growin weed on public forums!


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 29, 2018)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Brah why don't you just get lost if you don't like it. Nobody got a gun to your head making you open this thread.
> Reading your tripe is getting tiresome.


I'm replying to your crying only to poke you with the stick.

Good luck Heisen, waiting on your packs.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 29, 2018)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Is he making these beans from these clones all available to us for $60 for 7 beans with a nice pack of a cross thrown in? Or is he just sitting on em?
> 
> Most what I seen was crosses and your buying regular seeds from him. A Pestilence male or super silver haze Bred to his stock that he has advertised. I've bought a lot of regular seeds in my time and popped regular bagseed starting around 1991. Most of the time your getting males. For example in one of my gorilla grow locations I put out 27 plants and only 7 turned out female.
> I've had times I bought 10 reg seed and all 10 were male. I've had sometimes 7/10 female but usually they are mostly males.


This is crazy talk.. most males from regs? waaaaaat


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 29, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> I'm replying to your crying only to poke you with the stick.
> 
> Good luck Heisen, waiting on your packs.


Lmfao, poke him with a stick.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 29, 2018)

greenpoint thread filling with cucks again as it likes to do. gotta hang out here instead.

what crosses you most excited to make @Heisenbeans?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 29, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> greenpoint thread filling with cucks again as it likes to do. gotta hang out here instead.
> 
> what crosses you most excited to make @Heisenbeans?


Anything with cake or the banana cookies to be honest. I mean for fucks sake they are all fire bro. It's so hard to honestly have a favorite with that much fire in the same room. The glue is rediculous on vigor but the diesel is right there with it. I would get rid of them all if I had to only pick just one cause I would be sick in my stomach every day ablut the ones I couldnt keep. 

Look out for GMO x banana cookies cross.that one will be fire along with banana cookies Cake.


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 29, 2018)

Old Thcool said:


> Furthermore, the way y’all talk is kinda incriminating for ya, it is illegal in the USA right? You think Uncle Sam can’t trace every IP address on this site? Dude slap yourself! This is 2018 man! If your that concerned for your privacy I would stop talkin about growin weed on public forums!



Yeah, that's right! We've all been posting about our pot growing for 12 years, and people get busted here every day!  

ROTFLMAO! That's a good one, I'm going to be laughing about that all day! 


What's next Canuck? I'll bet you're going to tell us that BC Bud is the best in the World!


----------



## Old Thcool (Dec 29, 2018)

rollitup said:


> Yeah, that's right! We've all been posting about our pot growing for 12 years, and people get busted here every day!
> 
> ROTFLMAO! That's a good one, I'm going to be laughing about that all day!
> 
> ...


Best what? Strongest? Best tasting? Why would I say that? Indoor growing levels the playing field. Anyway, it seems the Californians are the braggarts boasting that Mendo outdoor is the best in the world. I do believe that's in the US right? You do know we can grow the same shit here right? We just aren't currently allowed to replace our forests with grow ops like they can in Mendocino County.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 29, 2018)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Is he making these beans from these clones all available to us for $60 for 7 beans with a nice pack of a cross thrown in? Or is he just sitting on em?
> 
> Most what I seen was crosses and your buying regular seeds from him. A Pestilence male or super silver haze Bred to his stock that he has advertised. I've bought a lot of regular seeds in my time and popped regular bagseed starting around 1991. Most of the time your getting males. For example in one of my gorilla grow locations I put out 27 plants and only 7 turned out female.
> I've had times I bought 10 reg seed and all 10 were male. I've had sometimes 7/10 female but usually they are mostly males.


pestilence is a female not male (abusive og x west coast dawg). His website just launched so not much on it yet.
He breeds both reg and fem, his fems aren't just reversed clone only, they are reverses of crosses he has made through the years. Like Prestilence and his new fem donor Chem D x Chem 3

He hasn't made many regs ever since Tiger tree stole his chem/ecsd male and mom clones. to which he started tiger trees and now compound genetics


----------



## Old Thcool (Dec 29, 2018)

rollitup said:


> Yeah, that's right! We've all been posting about our pot growing for 12 years, and people get busted here every day!
> 
> ROTFLMAO! That's a good one, I'm going to be laughing about that all day!
> 
> ...


A few years ago a community called Seymore Arm had the RCMP roll into town with an armada. They arrested over half the town, confiscated all their stuff. The school was closed down and kids were taken into Protective custody ! whilst they figured out what to do with the parents. All because of Diesel deliveries and intercepted digital communications. After the smoke cleared there were only a handful of charges laid. So yeah, big bro is watching and making token busts just to keep a good rep with the tax payers.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 29, 2018)

Come on boys you all know the best bud comes from the East Coast


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 29, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> pestilence is a female not male (abusive og x west coast dawg). His website just launched so not much on it yet.
> He breeds both reg and fem, his fems aren't just reversed clone only, they are reverses of crosses he has made through the years. Like Prestilence and his new fem donor Chem D x Chem 3
> 
> He hasn't made many regs ever since Tiger tree stole his chem/ecsd male and mom clones. to which he started tiger trees and now compound genetics


I've grown Ink's gear and it is Dank!
 

Here's a couple of Mass Appeal tops

91 Chem/Northern lights #5 x Chemdog 3/Super Silver Haze


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2018)

Old Thcool said:


> All because of Diesel deliveries and intercepted digital communications.


According to news reports easily googled, it was because of complaints from the other 30 members of the town of *60 people * that prompted the investigation.

"The warrants were obtained after an extensive two-year investigation that grew out of complaints from residents unhappy with the number of growing operations in the area and complaining of violence, threats and intimidation," she said. "We've never seen anything like this before." -
http://www.ottawamenscentre.com/news/20041007_100_drug_cops.htm


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 29, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've grown Ink's gear and it is Dank!
> View attachment 4256632
> 
> Here's a couple of Mass Appeal tops
> ...


Them buds look great and if you need help smoking I would be glad to help out a fellow grower.lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 29, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> Them buds look great and if you need help smoking I would be glad to help out a fellow grower.lol


Sorry, those are long gone. 
Bell ringers for sure!
They were like a trifecta of Chem-Nl5-SSH blended into 1. 
I could somehow feel the breeders heart in these.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 29, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Come on boys you all know the best bud comes from the East Coast


That's right.


----------



## Old Thcool (Dec 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> According to news reports easily googled, it was because of complaints from the other 30 members of the town of *60 people * that prompted the investigation.
> 
> "The warrants were obtained after an extensive two-year investigation that grew out of complaints from residents unhappy with the number of growing operations in the area and complaining of violence, threats and intimidation," she said. "We've never seen anything like this before." -
> http://www.ottawamenscentre.com/news/20041007_100_drug_cops.htm


Yep! There were a lot of people arrested, house boats full of weed escaping down the lake. There is only 2 roads in and out of that town. 
I wouldn’t believe all of what you read about that bust. There were a few different stories. What is true, is that the cops were actively spying on them for quite some time. They wanted to arrest them all. They wanted to connect the buyers to the main shippers etc. Not really sure if they succeeded in that regard? There actually have been loads of busts here for decades it’s just part of doing business. The cops just need a few busts a year I guess? 
There is a company building 100,000 square foot med grow about 5 miles from here. They say they will provide 120 jobs! That would make them the largest employer in the area!


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Dec 31, 2018)

Old Thcool said:


> I never asked for your trust! It’s legal in my country. No need to hide. You are probably just paranoid? Trump is keeping most of you criminals. Come on up to the land of legal weed. Have a coffee and smoke a bong! Relax! No fear! Mmmeeellloow!


Trump isn't keeping anyone of us criminals any more than other former administrations. It's the local yocals who are the ones you got to watch out for. Trump just decriminalized hemp nationally, that's more than any other president could say. Obama could have done something but he didn't. 

This isn't the place for politics.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Dec 31, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> I'm replying to your crying only to poke you with the stick.
> 
> Good luck Heisen, waiting on your packs.



https://riotseeds.nl/product-category/new-drop/?product_orderby=popularity

Go gripe to this guy. 
Or maybe go buy me some fruity pebbles beans. I've heard those were over a 1000


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 31, 2018)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> https://riotseeds.nl/product-category/new-drop/?product_orderby=popularity
> 
> Go gripe to this guy.
> Or maybe go buy me some fruity pebbles beans. I've heard those were over a 1000


Yeah his prices are ridiculous.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 31, 2018)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> https://riotseeds.nl/product-category/new-drop/?product_orderby=popularity
> 
> Go gripe to this guy.
> Or maybe go buy me some fruity pebbles beans. I've heard those were over a 1000





whytewidow said:


> Yeah his prices are ridiculous.


nothing says "fucking punk rock" like a $400 pack of beans 

..


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 31, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> nothing says "fucking punk rock" like a $400 pack of beans
> 
> ..


Right..... lol. I mean dont get me wrong. When it comes to breeding and knowing strain lineages and whatnot. Matt is super smart. But hes a total DICK. Not to me, just in general. But if you watch his live feed on IG. And listen to him talkabout breeding and selection. Hes extremely intelligent. People skills not so much....


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 31, 2018)

funny how you hear more bout him than his gear. Don't know anyone tried his fem juice. Don't see any of his gear when people mention mom rooms. Didn't hear of the guy 10 yrs ago. Just hear him and his abrasive mouth runnin now. For ever one of Matt Riot, there are 10 old heads up in the hills that know as much or more than he does by experience, not by theory. jmho. Like to see Chimera and Riot debate genetics lol.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 31, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Right..... lol. I mean dont get me wrong. When it comes to breeding and knowing strain lineages and whatnot. Matt is super smart. But hes a total DICK. Not to me, just in general. But if you watch his live feed on IG. And listen to him talkabout breeding and selection. Hes extremely intelligent. People skills not so much....


IMO intelligence is not an excuse for lack of people skills. If you can learn books, technical skills, and what not you can learn to deal with people without coming across as a complete douche. Just an observation in general...I don't know the guy but I know plenty of people like what you described.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 31, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> nothing says "fucking punk rock" like a $400 pack of beans
> 
> ..


Not very Punk Rock, definately isn't Hardcore!

He prices his gear and talks it up like he's the holder to the keys to the unobtainium strain.
He's a supreme hypester and dopey looking to boot.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 31, 2018)

seems a lot of breeders lack social skills. koma is the same. that video of him trying to fight that dude with his white supremacist looking friend was fucking cringe-worthy.
"YOU BEEN TALKING MAD SHIT ON THE INTERNET!"
i had to turn it off.
Edit - LOL wait, that's actually matt riot?


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 31, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> Edit - LOL wait, that's actually matt riot?


Got him tatted on my thigh....


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 31, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> IMO intelligence is not an excuse for lack of people skills. If you can learn books, technical skills, and what not you can learn to deal with people without coming across as a complete douche. Just an observation in general...I don't know the guy but I know plenty of people like what you described.


Yeah idk him personally. But I've watched quite a few of his live feeds. You can pretty much name a strain. And he can tell you the parents. Right off the top of his head. And he can almost always tell you the grandparents. I'm not taking up for the guy, by any means. But I'm not gonna lie n say he doesnt know shit about cannabis bc hes an asshole. Bc that's not true. The asshole part is lol. Lots of smart intelligent people arent "people" people. If that makes since. Einstein for one. Hated company and casual convo. The painter Michaelangalo hated people, and was one of the biggest douchebags to ever walk the planet. But if it's about painting I bet he had a tremendous amount of facts.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 31, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah idk him personally. But I've watched quite a few of his live feeds. You can pretty much name a strain. And he can tell you the parents. Right off the top of his head. And he can almost always tell you the grandparents. I'm not taking up for the guy, by any means. But I'm not gonna lie n say he doesnt know shit about cannabis bc hes an asshole. Bc that's not true. The asshole part is lol. Lots of smart intelligent people arent "people" people. If that makes since. Einstein for one. Hated company and casual convo. The painter Michaelangalo hated people, and was one of the biggest douchebags to ever walk the planet. But if it's about painting I bet he had a tremendous amount of facts.


Yeah, but Matt obviously loves to talk and that's why he rants and raves for hours, almost daily, about how awesome he is.
He's like 10 grannies in church worth of gossip and drama.
He acts like the canna solar system revolves around him, but he's more like a small remote planet like Pluto in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 31, 2018)

Careful guys...the last time the thread got directed towards someone they made a guest appearance.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 31, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Yeah, but Matt obviously loves to talk and that's why he rants and raves for hours, almost daily, about how awesome he is.
> He's like 10 grannies in church worth of gossip and drama.
> He acts like the canna solar system revolves around him, but he's more like a small remote planet like Pluto in the grand scheme of things.


He's a comet at best


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 31, 2018)

Damn son!!

I ran Giesel 9 or so yrs ago.Good smoke.$300 for a pack of s1's???Fookin crazy.Not me.....i ain't mad at my $.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 31, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Got him tatted on my thigh....
> View attachment 4257553


haha someone actually got jaden smith tattooed on themself. smh
tell me it's on one of his parents... that only makes it slightly better tho...


----------



## quiescent (Dec 31, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Damn son!!
> 
> I ran Giesel 9 or so yrs ago.Good smoke.$300 for a pack of s1's???Fookin crazy.Not me.....i ain't mad at my $.


The thing about something like giesel is that I could message like 3 people who I don't know and likely wind up with the cut without giving up anything in exchange. It's not worth more than standard seed prices.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 31, 2018)

Wedding cake looking like a straight up Male Haha. Shit just looks wrong compared to the other pics I put of her when she was in flower.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 31, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> haha someone actually got jaden smith tattooed on themself. smh
> tell me it's on one of his parents... that only makes it slightly better tho...


Well it looks like its tattood on a white person's leg so probably not Will or Jade's leg, lol. Some hipsters will no friends cool enough to squash that dumb ass idea down.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 31, 2018)

like it or not it's a damn clean tatt

Your girly boy is looking lovely Heisen


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 31, 2018)

The glue
I'll start collecting pollen in about 2 weeks


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 31, 2018)

quiescent said:


> The thing about something like giesel is that I could message like 3 people who I don't know and likely wind up with the cut without giving up anything in exchange. It's not worth more than standard seed prices.


I passed on that cut like 20 times over already on trades.


----------



## main cola (Dec 31, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well it looks like its tattood on a white person's leg so probably not Will or Jade's leg, lol. Some hipsters will no friends cool enough to squash that dumb ass idea down.


Its the guy from the show Impractical jokers


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 31, 2018)

Black banana cookies 9 moved to flower room last night for reversing. Love everything about this plant. Smells like a fruity stink bug.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 31, 2018)

Stardawg Corey cut.
Stem rub on this plant is absolutely the loudest and most obnoxious I've ever experienced on a vegging plant. Smelling my fingers after a rub is like putting your nose in a bag of flowering nugs.
Super crazy. I'll be making s1s of her as well as crosses to the other moms. I got 4 cuts off her and she's going to flower room in about 2 weeks for reverse.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 31, 2018)

main cola said:


> Its the guy from the show Impractical jokers


nice. that show is hilarious!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 31, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> nice. that show is hilarious!


It was probably one of the worst punishments I've seen on the show.. Compare getting a tattoo of Will Smith son to when they "scare" Sal..


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 31, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Wedding cake looking like a straight up Male Haha. Shit just looks wrong compared to the other pics I put of her when she was in flower.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257566


I think I can count the pistols on one hand lol. Looks good dude.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 31, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I think I can count the pistols on one hand lol. Looks good dude.


That CS I make is no joke.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 31, 2018)

Nice healthy reversed lady boys. Nicely done Heisen.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 31, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> That CS I make is no joke.


Looks like it. IIRC, you said you dont check ppm when you make it? Do you laser light test it? How do you gauge where youre at with it when making it?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 31, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Looks like it. IIRC, you said you dont check ppm when you make it? Do you laser light test it? How do you gauge where youre at with it when making it?


That's all top secret lol. I've never had a female I couldnt reverse with it. I have the silver nitrate mix as a back up in case the CS wont work but I've never had to use sts. I've heard of guys using the sts and not getting any pollen. Just balls. 
Ive never had a problem getting pollen.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 31, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Looks like it. IIRC, you said you dont check ppm when you make it? Do you laser light test it? How do you gauge where youre at with it when making it?


You can't read ppm of CS with ppm tester/pen so you have to rely on the laser trick. A slight amber tint is about all to go on. God bless youtube and google, lol.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 31, 2018)

@Heisenbeans would you be willing to do mix packs at all? You have alot of fire coming out and I'm not gonna lie I'm a cheap broke fucker. Since its Fem beans would you do a couple 3 packs instead of 1 12 pack so I can try a few of your strains?


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 31, 2018)

Old Thcool said:


> Best what? Strongest? Best tasting? Why would I say that? Indoor growing levels the playing field. Anyway, it seems the Californians are the braggarts boasting that Mendo outdoor is the best in the world. I do believe that's in the US right? You do know we can grow the same shit here right? We just aren't currently allowed to replace our forests with grow ops like they can in Mendocino County.


Actually, from my experience, and I have spent a lot of time in California, the best weed comes from Florida.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 31, 2018)

nc208 said:


> @Heisenbeans would you be willing to do mix packs at all? You have alot of fire coming out and I'm not gonna lie I'm a cheap broke fucker. Since its Fem beans would you do a couple 3 packs instead of 1 12 pack so I can try a few of your strains?


Absolutely, whatever it takes man to make u happy


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 31, 2018)

Mac1


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 31, 2018)

VillageAnt said:


> Actually, from my experience, and I have spent a lot of time in California, the best weed comes from Florida.


You've obviously never hung out in Alaska. Everyone knows Alaska has the best weed!


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 31, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> Careful guys...the last time the thread got directed towards someone they made a guest appearance.


Whose that?


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 31, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Got him tatted on my thigh....
> View attachment 4257553


He likes men. I seen where hes in stage at a live event. As says tyler the creator is his boyfriend and that he loves him. Idk if hes gay. Or doing for publicity. But tyler the creator is openly gay.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 31, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Black banana cookies 9 moved to flower room last night for reversing. Love everything about this plant. Smells like a fruity stink bug.
> 
> View attachment 4257574


Yeah I need this under my new lights..... boooooing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 31, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Whose that?


Check out page 81 and you will see who made the guest appearance.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 31, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Mac1
> View attachment 4257865


lol

Edit: what the hell. My emojis didnt show up. They were thumbs downs... that cut is such a pain in the ass. To keep happy. I mean it's absolutely excellent smoke. It really is. But I have a cut of it. I gave to buddy to run for awhile. And he does really good with it in coco/perlite 50/50 DTW. Just a small personal 4 plant dtw. But anyway shes just doesnt want to be happy happy. She seemed a bit shitty in veg for me. I was gifted it. And I vegged it for awhile. Didnt have room to flower it yet. Gave it to my buddy and hes flowered 4 different clones off of it. Nothing wrong with the bud. Very nice tight trim. Great cure. Nice flavor. Nothing to jump up n down about. But very decent smoke. But he has a hell of time in the first few weeks of flower all through the stretch. It makes me just not even wanna flower it. I think crosses of it, will come out better than just the cut itself.


----------



## Rizzoli (Dec 31, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You can't read ppm of CS with ppm tester/pen so you have to rely on the laser trick. A slight amber tint is about all to go on. God bless youtube and google, lol.


Unless you make your CS by yourself. Then you can calculate the ppm


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 31, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I need this under my new lights..... boooooing!!!!!!!!


Here is how solfire describes it. I have the #9 cut.
You can see a weirdo on the net growing it out next to the oni Tropicana cut I lost in the mail.

From solfire:

Definitely, The Black Bananas lineage consists of Banana Fire Cookies (Relentless) x BlackBerry Kush (orgn Kids) from there I pheno hunted about 300 plants, in that hunt I found so much heat I basically fell in love, from there I kept two things, 1 an amazingly strong stud with all the characteristics that I love in a male plant and 2 my keeper of Black Bananas, the #9 from there I used my stud in our lineup. What's available is our F2, we never released the F1 out of respect for OrgnKid and Relentless. The F2 preformed exactly how we expected, big frosty buds with colorful phenos that bring a weighty cookies structure to the table with Berry and Cookie notes. As far as progeny look for the leaf stems that are dark purple and the main stalk that smells like baby shit when you give it a stem rub, trust me we have found those plants to be extra special. The Black Bananas can be found in Washington State recreational stores next month, that said you know my motto...Grow Your Own


Baby shit on stem rub is right on. I get stink bug smell but yeah it definitely has the streaky underwear smell lol.


----------



## Sebud (Jan 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Absolutely, whatever it takes man to make u happy


I love this attitude. It allows those of us on a budget to try multiple strains to see what we think of them. Can't wait to try these out, thanks Heisen. 
Been following along and loving the photo and updates.


----------



## Old Thcool (Jan 1, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Actually, from my experience, and I have spent a lot of time in California, the best weed comes from Florida.


Would that be indoor? Or outdoor? Or make believe?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 1, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> He likes men. I seen where hes in stage at a live event. As says tyler the creator is his boyfriend and that he loves him. Idk if hes gay. Or doing for publicity. But tyler the creator is openly gay.


What does this statement have to do with anything? What’s the need for it


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 1, 2019)

So I'm a burn out !!! I signed up on the site b4 pictures but didn't confirm by clicking on email link ,,doh... were talking single digit pages b4 the cleanup. But I was on there the other night and have to say man guys those pictures are fucking insane!!!! Never been a gg fan but that picture makes me want to grow it.

I want to say mixed packs are great idea as well.


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Black banana cookies 9 moved to flower room last night for reversing. Love everything about this plant. Smells like a fruity stink bug.
> 
> View attachment 4257574


I was interested in that until that comment... I hate stink bugs


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 1, 2019)

The Pipe said:


> I was interested in that until that comment... I hate stink bugs


That's a weird one for sure, could induce vomiting. The Nox Vomica strain!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 1, 2019)

The Pipe said:


> I was interested in that until that comment... I hate stink bugs


That's the stem rub. The flowers smell like straight up banana twinkies.


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's the stem rub. The flowers smell like straight up banana twinkies.


Much better


----------



## macsnax (Jan 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's the stem rub. The flowers smell like straight up banana twinkies.


I've been building an under current and they sent me the wrong pump, wrong size fittings. I started watching videos to figure out my return line and came across your build videos. Your garden hose return saved me time and money, and it's flexible! Just wanted to give you props on that one, nice build.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 1, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I've been building an under current and they sent me the wrong pump, wrong size fittings. I started watching videos to figure out my return line and came across your build videos. Your garden hose return saved me time and money, and it's flexible! Just wanted to give you props on that one, nice build.


No problem man, I worked on that design for a couple years perfecting it. One thing I added was an inline filter I got from growers house to collect all the organic matter that gets loose from the roots. Bad bacteria feeds on that stuff so I just rinse out the filter every couple days


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 1, 2019)

My goal here is complete transparency and to show everyone what I'm doing and probably explaining things maybe a little to much.
Dude has a seed company for years and never once makes a single fem and now they see ol heisen doing it I guess that means anyone can do it. 
It takes a lot of discipline and complete attention to detail to pull this shit off. I hope your reading this cause i know you do but i wish you would sell s1s or fems. That would be the nail in the coffin. You cant be gone away from your establishment 6 days a week and pay other people and depend on them to do this shit right.
This ain't putting a blower in a room with a single Male. This shit takes cubic yards of patience and failures to perfect.
People wanna see the genetics that we are working with not just name drops. Motherfuker wont even test a single plant but now gonna do fems lol. This business is funny


----------



## klx (Jan 1, 2019)

I reckon people pay wayyyyyy too much attention to what others are doing in this game. It's like Archive, the dude has fire on top of fire but spends every day bitching and moaning and crying on IG it just turns people off. Just do your thing and if others do their shit a different way so be it and if they imitate its flattery.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> My goal here is complete transparency and to show everyone what I'm doing and probably explaining things maybe a little to much.
> Dude has a seed company for years and never once makes a single fem and now they see ol heisen doing it I guess that means anyone can do it.
> It takes a lot of discipline and complete attention to detail to pull this shit off. I hope your reading this cause i know you do but i wish you would sell s1s or fems. That would be the nail in the coffin. You cant be gone away from your establishment 6 days a week and pay other people and depend on them to do this shit right.
> This ain't putting a blower in a room with a single Male. This shit takes cubic yards of patience and failures to perfect.
> People wanna see the genetics that we are working with not just name drops. Motherfuker wont even test a single plant but now gonna do fems lol. This business is funny


Wait what.... GPS is doing fems now? I'm blocked from the gps thread lol. Cuz I call it how it is.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> now they see ol heisen doing it I guess that means anyone can do it.


Right. So I'm still waiting on the Brisco juice. [ and don't forget the directions ]


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Right. So I'm still waiting on the Brisco juice. [ and don't forget the directions ]


Send me an address I'll mail you 2 gallons of it.
I can send you a sts mix also if you want it.its a concentrate all you do is dilute it with distilled water.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Send me an address I'll mail you 2 gallons of it.
> I can send you a sts mix also if you want it.its a concentrate all you do is dilute it with distilled water.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 1, 2019)

hahahah Subcool is gonna begin doing fem's now too


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 1, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> hahahah Subcool is gonna begin doing fem's now too


Fems are better for smaller growers without the space to sex 20 plants to get a couple females.
I personally like em and think it's a complete bullshit misconception that regs are more stable or better than fems. Using a Male is a crapshoot in some cases. With 2 females you know they both are fire.
I've seen as many herms with regs than with fems. I think fems get a bad rap when breeders use stress techniques and use pollen from a female that was already showing hermie tendancies.
Females reversed by chemical manipulation that otherwise would never herm are good to go.


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 1, 2019)

Right about now i wish i had some good Fems,

Feeling frustrated

Dont have an overly large grow space here and just spent a good amount of time veggin and time in flowering, only to show all males,


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 1, 2019)

naiveCon said:


> Right about now i wish i had some good Fems,
> 
> Dont have an overly large grow space here and just spent a good amount of time veggin and time in flowering, only to show all males,


I'll get u straight man no worries. About 8 weeks I lll have a serious menu to pick from


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2019)

naiveCon said:


> Right about now i wish i had some good Fems,
> 
> Dont have an overly large grow space here and just spent a good amount of time veggin and time in flowering, only to show all males,


How many did you crack? I used to always have a few packs and singles of inexpensive beans and freebies to crack as backups just in case a sausage party happened from the targeted beans. You never like to toss unrun plants, but if they were cheap, it's like a cheap insurance policy against time wasted. I haven't looked in a while, but you used to be able to get Female Seeds brand for next to nothing. I remember getting 4 Lemon Kush fems for 20 bones.


----------



## althor (Jan 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> How many did you crack? I used to always have a few packs and singles of inexpensive beans and freebies to crack as backups just in case a sausage party happened from the targeted beans. You never like to toss unrun plants, but if they were cheap, it's like a cheap insurance policy against time wasted. I haven't looked in a while, but you used to be able to get Female Seeds brand for next to nothing. I remember getting 4 Lemon Kush fems for 20 bones.


Still basically the same. I love their C99. Bubblegummer is a solid, all around plant. Didn't care for their Lemon Kush at all though.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 1, 2019)

12/12 from reg seed in a hempy solo or a 1gal fabric pot till sex for the win! Lose 2 weeks tops, but no vegging bigass males eating up resources,space and time.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 1, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Wait what.... GPS is doing fems now? I'm blocked from the gps thread lol. Cuz I call it how it is.


I would've never thunk anyone could get banned from that thread.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Fems are better for smaller growers without the space to sex 20 plants to get a couple females.
> I personally like em and think it's a complete bullshit misconception that regs are more stable or better than fems. Using a Male is a crapshoot in some cases. With 2 females you know they both are fire.
> I've seen as many herms with regs than with fems. I think fems get a bad rap when breeders use stress techniques and use pollen from a female that was already showing hermie tendancies.
> Females reversed by chemical manipulation that otherwise would never herm are good to go.


thanks for the info. i have zero problem with fems, or you doing your thing. I disagree however with the stability argument. My first 20 years of growing and popping 1000's of beans while doing pheno hunts and personal breeding projects, I have maybe seen a handful of nuts swinging, and they were all sterile. I was growing alot of old school amsterdam crosses that were true breeding, but still.

fast forward to the last 10 years, fems have become more accepted and so has random hermies. hermies used to be unacceptable, now they are common. even I am fine with killer pheno's that have random sacs. worth the headache!

but my question for you is why do you think there are bad batches of fems, and why all s1's of the same elite clone differ from breeder to breeder. Josey whales himself has struggled with s1's of GG4.

why are some batches all male? what is the environmentals that help gurantee good batch of fems?
For regs, I always liked the analogy of males grow taller, faster so they can rise above the canopy, and allow their pollen to land on the females. And the reason stress brings out hermaphroditism is procreation 101. stress triggers the gene that causes sense of senescence and need to procreate.

I saw Mike from exotic genetix talk about how low stress in early seedling stages improve chances of females by 50-75%. good temps, good humidity, good root zone etc. and these parameters will stress it out to the point of going male. I personally bounce back and forth between theories if a seed is preprogrmmed to be female or male.


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 1, 2019)

I generally have pretty good luck with m/f ratio, and i only buy regs,

I usually pop 6 at at a time, due to smaller area, and keep a cycle going of vegging and flowering tents, i have been running a variety of good gear lately but just seems everything has come up male.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2019)

althor said:


> Still basically the same. I love their C99. Bubblegummer is a solid, all around plant. Didn't care for their Lemon Kush at all though.


Same; love the flavor of their c-99; the potency could use a boost imo. I only had to finish one lemon Kush, and, yeah it was a big yield of c grade, Still bartered it off for a decent return, and didn't have the empty space.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 1, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I would've never thunk anyone could get banned from that thread.



I definitely did. I guess when you're right and you don't pay to advertise. It doesn't matter. Lol. I mean my cnc cut is pretty fukn good but it is what it is.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 1, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> thanks for the info. i have zero problem with fems, or you doing your thing. I disagree however with the stability argument. My first 20 years of growing and popping 1000's of beans while doing pheno hunts and personal breeding projects, I have maybe seen a handful of nuts swinging, and they were all sterile. I was growing alot of old school amsterdam crosses that were true breeding, but still.
> 
> fast forward to the last 10 years, fems have become more accepted and so has random hermies. hermies used to be unacceptable, now they are common. even I am fine with killer pheno's that have random sacs. worth the headache!
> 
> ...


I dont know what genetics those other breeders are using. Over half of them just seem like big ass liars and lie about the stuff that have. If I gave you my cut of cake and you reversed it the same way I did there is no reason the seeds would not be identical. I think I the issue comes from liars using bullshit clones or selling s1s as some other hermie pollen cause they couldnt reverse what they was after. You really think all breeders are ethical in being truthful about what cuts there using.

Stress has absolutely nothing to do with the predetermined sex in the seeds. Male releases both x and y pollen. Females are y. A y pollen on a female gives you a female seed. An x on a female pollen gives you a Male. Some males put alot more more x than y. Ever seen a dude with 5 girls and no boys. Yeah that's his ass putting out all that y sperm.

A female that hermied naturally is way more more likely to pass on that trait like she passes on other things like high trich ratios and structure.

Forcing a female to produce Male pollen from ethylene reduction is not going to produce a hermie plant UNLESS she was already throwing late stage balls or stress related balls. She already has the hermaphrodite gene embedded.

I have no clue what josey has done over there. I'm not even sure he discovered the glue. As I u understand mardawg found the flant from hermie seeds he got from josey.
So yes gg4 s1s could put out herm tendency plants because she was the result of a mother that naturally hermied.
The gg4 im running has not thrown any balls ever.
People buying them s1s of her will know that theres a chance of herms but probably a bigger chance of finding a bad ass keeper that's close to the original mom of gorilla glue. All it takes is 1 keeper. Those seeds are not for someone who doesnt pay attention to there garden or there looking for a big run of weed to just toss it all out after its chilled down. Someone buying them will know what they are and what they are looking for.
I have also seen plenty of glue crosses and s1s that were retarded dank and never threw any balls.
Glue is in alot of shit without any issue.
I'm not gonna get Carried away and say she will put out herm seeds because I have no reason to think she will based on me stressing her and the only thing that ever got her to throw a ball was CS.

Also there is no way in hell a batch of s1s are gonna be all male. Someone somewhere fucked that up big time.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 1, 2019)

Just started spraying the mac1 and a few others tonight.
Mac1 S1s and cross seeds are going out as free testers to everyone signed up. I'll have about 6 seed moms to pollinate so the crosses will most likely be wed cake and banana cookies to the mac1. I'm alot more curious to see how the pollen from her does as opposed to the moms being used as strictly cross seeds.
I'll use her pollen to hit up the cake and banana cookies so the outcome may be different than mutated seedlings. I have a feeling the crosses with the mac1 pollen are gonna be straight fire.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 1, 2019)

Josey didn't make the S1 GG4 Ethos did it from them.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 1, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Josey didn't make the S1 GG4 Ethos did it from them.


But there is 0 evidence to support what cut was used because for some reason breeders have a big ass issue posting pics of moms being used in there crosses.
The pic on page 1 of this thread of gg4 grown by me is the same exact mom being used for the s1s.
I have never seen her thrown 1 ball. I dont know what those breeders used either. Theres probably 100 to 1 clones of GG4 being passed off as the real. Saying all S1 gg4 crosses are herm plants is a blanket statement. @Dustjesus has the same exact cut as well as @HydroRed and @Greenthumbs256 and they can also verify if she has ever hermied.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 1, 2019)

Also I'll have sunset sherbert this Friday to add to the collection. It was a hard trade and gave up something I really didnt wanna let go of but said fuk it in the end. Look for future s1s and crosses of her.
Any suggestions let me know.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 1, 2019)

Underside leaves on the banana cookies. Super excited to make crosses with this female. Cake n banana cookies on this will produce multiple keepers dont matter which way it goes.


----------



## Rizzoli (Jan 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> sts mix also if you want it.its a concentrate all you do is dilute it with distilled water.


Or maybe you can post your recipe for the solution?


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> No problem man, I worked on that design for a couple years perfecting it. One thing I added was an inline filter I got from growers house to collect all the organic matter that gets loose from the roots. Bad bacteria feeds on that stuff so I just rinse out the filter every couple days



You got a link on your videos? I also use an undercurrent design myself in one of my flower rooms and a veg tent.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 2, 2019)

naiveCon said:


> Right about now i wish i had some good Fems,
> 
> Feeling frustrated
> 
> Dont have an overly large grow space here and just spent a good amount of time veggin and time in flowering, only to show all males,



I just had a guy act like I was lying about getting mostly males out of reg seed a few pages back. 
If I'm using reg seed on a gorilla grow patch I'll put out 3x as many plants as you would want to use because theirs gonna be so many males. 
Inside I use nothing but fem seeds. Or I use some cuts from female plants from the reg seed I had outdoors. 
I have 6 female plants that I keep rotating that come from reg seed. Some Burmese kush and some of my own pollen chunking of critical mass male bred to a G13 and another one to a forum cut GSC.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 2, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Same; love the flavor of their c-99; the potency could use a boost imo. I only had to finish one lemon Kush, and, yeah it was a big yield of c grade, Still bartered it off for a decent return, and didn't have the empty space.



I've grown 10 of their lemon kush and none was worth having.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Also I'll have sunset sherbert this Friday to add to the collection. It was a hard trade and gave up something I really didnt wanna let go of but said fuk it in the end. Look for future s1s and crosses of her.
> Any suggestions let me know.



I don't keep up too much with the latest stuff that's out. But the name does sound enticing.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 2, 2019)

Agreed.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 2, 2019)

Hurry up, this dollar I got for Xmas is burnin a hole in ma pockit, lol.


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I dont know what genetics those other breeders are using. Over half of them just seem like big ass liars and lie about the stuff that have. If I gave you my cut of cake and you reversed it the same way I did there is no reason the seeds would not be identical. I think I the issue comes from liars using bullshit clones or selling s1s as some other hermie pollen cause they couldnt reverse what they was after. You really think all breeders are ethical in being truthful about what cuts there using.
> 
> Stress has absolutely nothing to do with the predetermined sex in the seeds. Male releases both x and y pollen. Females are y. A y pollen on a female gives you a female seed. An x on a female pollen gives you a Male. Some males put alot more more x than y. Ever seen a dude with 5 girls and no boys. Yeah that's his ass putting out all that y sperm.


Unless plants are different from humans, Females are XX and males are XY..
Just trying to get clarity.. Keep doin what you do!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 2, 2019)

HydoDan said:


> Unless plants are different from humans, Females are XX and males are XY..
> Just trying to get clarity.. Keep doin what you do!


no comment


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

HydoDan said:


> Unless plants are different from humans, Females are XX and males are XY..
> Just trying to get clarity.. Keep doin what you do!


That's what I meant. Yesterday was a long day lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

Question, say you have a fem bean. clone it and cs it and dust it's sister clone. What are the resulting progeny? Still S1's? S2's? Had a stoner thought and was wondering.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 2, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> I saw Mike from exotic genetix talk about how low stress in early seedling stages improve chances of females by 50-75%. good temps, good humidity, good root zone etc. and these parameters will stress it out to the point of going male. I personally bounce back and forth between theories if a seed is preprogrmmed to be female or male.
> .


This is the dumbest shit I've ever heard. Hes fukn idiot. The sex of a seed is already determined when its pollenated. You cant change the sex of seed bc of temp, humidity, or anything else. That's like saying when you have baby. If your wife stays in the warm house all day instead of going outside in the cold. So you'll have a daughter. It either gets a X or Y chromosome. No wonder his shit is garbage and herms all the time.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Question, say you have a fem bean. clone it and cs it and dust it's sister clone. What are the resulting progeny? Still S1's? S2's? Had a stoner thought and was wondering.


If you reverse an s1 than yes it becomes an s2. Reversing an s1 and pollinating the original mom would be a BX


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> This is the dumbest shit I've ever heard. Hes fukn idiot. The sex of a seed is already determined when its pollenated. You cant change the sex of seed bc of temp, humidity, or anything else. That's like saying when you have baby. If your wife stays in the warm house all day instead of going outside in the cold. So you'll have a daughter. It either gets a X or Y chromosome. No wonder his shit is garbage and herms all the time.


I agree sex is already determined in the seed before it even pops. That's why we have feminized seeds.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I agree sex is already determined in the seed before it even pops. That's why we have feminized seeds.


Mike is a total moron. Snd says shit like that on live feeds. Hes a fukn pollen chucker at best. He is not a breeder. Anyone who tells you to keep your shit warm during germination causes a higher female ratio shouldnt even be growing.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 2, 2019)

any advantage to femmin worked lines as in f2's and onward? From seed? or is it just the same as finding a good female in an f1 polyhybrid cross?


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I agree sex is already determined in the seed before it even pops. That's why we have feminized seeds.


Pollen comes in two forms. Male and Female. It Carries the chromosome that determines male or female. Unless its fem pollen that is made.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Pollen comes in two forms. Male and Female. It Carries the chromosome that determines male or female. Unless its fem pollen that is made.


That's right cause all fem pollen is x and Male is y. Males can carry both but females can only have 1


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's right cause all fem pollen is x and Male is y. Males can carry both but females can only have 1


Unless you keep it warm. Lmfao. I mean if that was the case. Every seed you popped on a heat mat would be female. It blows my mind. That something you learn in general education in the USA just goes right out the window if you breed herb. They turn into dumbasses. And forget 7th grade science class. Just store your regular pollen in near a heater and not the freezer. If you keep it.in the freezer you'll get all males. But by a heater you'll get all females.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> If you reverse an s1 than yes it becomes an s2. Reversing an s1 and pollinating the original mom would be a BX


Thought so thanks. Just want to make and keep seeds of any fire fem beans I find.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thought so thanks. Just want to make and keep seeds of any fire fem beans I find.


They wont be exactly identical to the plant you reverse though. They arent exact copies. But I believe they are the closest representation in seed form compared to a clone.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> They wont be exactly identical to the plant you reverse though. They arent exact copies. But I believe they are the closest representation in seed form compared to a clone.


Yea, I know. At least I'll have some of the genetics locked away.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 2, 2019)

Chimera has a lot of interesting comments on this subject, do some searching lots of great info on self'd generations.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> If you reverse an s1 than yes it becomes an s2. Reversing an s1 and pollinating the original mom would be a BX


So if I grow out an S1 and just self it with some cs and pop the seeds...its an S2? That doesnt sound right? I thought if you cross the S1 with the original parent , then it becomes an S2, not a Bx.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Chimera has a lot of interesting comments on this subject, do some searching lots of great info on self'd generations.


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

Here we go. Glad people are commenting on this. Red, you and I spoke on this previously.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I dont know what genetics those other breeders are using. Over half of them just seem like big ass liars and lie about the stuff that have. If I gave you my cut of cake and you reversed it the same way I did there is no reason the seeds would not be identical. I think I the issue comes from liars using bullshit clones or selling s1s as some other hermie pollen cause they couldnt reverse what they was after. You really think all breeders are ethical in being truthful about what cuts there using.
> 
> Stress has absolutely nothing to do with the predetermined sex in the seeds. Male releases both x and y pollen. Females are y. A y pollen on a female gives you a female seed. An x on a female pollen gives you a Male. Some males put alot more more x than y. Ever seen a dude with 5 girls and no boys. Yeah that's his ass putting out all that y sperm.
> 
> ...


Males are Y chromosomes, females xx.

Edit, sorry late to the party.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 2, 2019)

Some people are great at reversing females, and others are great at explaining it.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2019)

If you self an S1 plant without introducing pollen to another mother plant, its still just an S1 of that plant.


----------



## Swampjack (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Absolutely, whatever it takes man to make u happy


Please put me down for that too.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> So if I grow out an S1 and just self it with some cs and pop the seeds...its an S2? That doesnt sound right? I thought if you cross the S1 with the original parent , then it becomes an S2, not a Bx.


A child plant crossed back to the original mom is a back cross aka BX. An f2 would be the child seeds bred together instead of using any of the original parents. So taking 2 children and breeding them together is always considered F2 seeds. So I would have to say an s1 selected and reversed would make S2 seeds


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> If you self an S1 plant without introducing pollen to another mother plant, its still just an S1 of that plant.


Technically it is an s1 but for record keeping purposes in lineage it would be considered an s2 so if someone ask what is that. Yeah it's an s2 seed of GG4 meaning a selected mom from s1 stock reversed.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> A child plant crossed back to the original mom is a back cross aka BX. An f2 would be the child seeds bred together instead of using any of the original parents. So taking 2 children and breeding them together is always considered F2 seeds. So I would have to say an s1 selected and reversed would make S2 seeds


Self'd plants are not F2 but S1, somewhere on icmag it's broken down in great detail by geneticists someone go grab some excerpts before this gets ugly.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Technically it is an s1 but for record keeping purposes in lineage it would be considered an s2 so if someone ask what is that. Yeah it's an s2 seed of GG4 meaning a selected mom from s1 stock reversed.


But he was asking if you selfed an S1 from glue, and just only used seeds from that original selfed S1...its still an S1. There were no other plants introduced to make it an S2. Until a mother plant is introduced, it will always just be an S1.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

Every breeder seems to have there own terminology for this shit. I was talking to someone about this the other day. All this F1 BX


CannaBruh said:


> Self'd plants are not F2 but S1, somewhere on icmag it's broken down in great detail by geneticists someone go grab some excerpts before this gets ugly.


I never said anything about a selfed plant becoming an F2. If you reverse a female all of her babies wil be S1s. If you take one of her babies and self it you cannot call it an F2 because technically that's what it is without the second parent so it would need to be called and S2 to keep up with the lineage so people will know it's a selfed child of a clone only. You can also say yeah it's a selfed child of X strain or just say GG4 s2 lol.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> But he was asking if you selfed an S1 from glue, and just only used seeds from that original selfed S1...its still an S1. There were no other plants introduced to make it an S2. Until a mother plant is introduced, it will always just be an S1.


I would say for record keeping purposes it would have to be an S2 because the number only represents generations in the crosses. Why even put a 1 behind the S and not just an S cross. Like an F2 or F5 those numbers stand for generations in the cross. Why not just say GG4S why even put the 1?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I would say for record keeping purposes it would have to be an S2 because the number only represents generations* in the crosses*. Why even put a 1 behind the S and not just an S cross. Like an F2 or F5 those numbers stand for generations *in the cross*. Why not just say GG4S why even put the 1?


Because there was no cross or mothers introduced with pollen of the S1's. If it were that easy breeders would be on S77's+ with the glue right now lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm diggin the civil discussion fellas.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

I think for all intensive purposes if a breeder pops a pack of s1s and selects a female and uses her to breed with he should call her the strain name and add an S2 at the end of it but alot of breeders wont do that and just call it the real instead of telling people they don't have the cut when I reality there using an s1 mom to breed with. Making s1 seeds from a GG4 s1 plant would NOT be GG4 s1s and would be misleading and out right bullshit. If I took a GG4 s1 plant and back crossed it to the original mom of GG4 it would be a BXS1 gg4 cross.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

intents*^ sorry, that one really bothers me. Nearly everyone in my family says intensive...lol They hate when I corrct them, I won't mind if you do as well.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I think for all intensive purposes if a breeder pops a pack of s1s and selects a female and uses her to breed with he should call her the strain name and add an S2 at the end of it but alot of breeders wont do that and just call it the real instead of telling people they don't have the cut when I reality there using an s1 mom to breed with. Making s1 seeds from a GG4 s1 plant would NOT be GG4 s1s and would be misleading and out right bullshit. If I took a GG4 s1 plant and back crossed it to the original mom of GG4 it would be a BXS1 gg4 cross.


Thats what I was saying. If a plant is selfed, then you self those seeds, its still just an S1 every time until another plant (aside from the current S1's) is introduced to "cross" with or until you pollenate the original mom with the pollen from your current S1's.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Because there was no cross or mothers introduced with pollen of the S1's. If it were that easy breeders would be on S77's+ with the glue right now lol.


That's the way it should be because someone selling s1s of an s1 plant is bullshit by calling those GG4 s1s when those never even came from the actual mother plant. 
I'm also not talking about clone only plants being recut and recloned. The clone only never changes but if you reverse the glue and take those seeds and select a mom than reverse her THEY CANNOT be s1 GG4 seeds. They are second generation s1s. Tech ically S2s so people would know what they have


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

My thing was, what to call the beans of an s1 of itself. Take s1 bean,take two clones, reverse one,hit the other. still s1's right?

we were posting at the same time.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thats what I was saying. If a plant is selfed, then you self those seeds, its still just an S1 every time until another plant (aside from the current S1's) is introduced to "cross" with or until you pollenate the original mom with the pollen from your current S1's.


The number behind the letter only stands for generation it isn't the number of plants used in a cross.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

Lol..another monkey wrench to throw in the mix.
Do you get other variations or phenotypic expressions from said beans? Like, will those beans show some other traits the mom(original s1 bean) had in her?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Lol..another monkey wrench to throw in the mix.
> Do you get other variations or phenotypic expressions from said beans? Like, will those beans show some other traits the mom(original s1 bean) had in her?


If a breeder truly wanted to stabilize a strain they could pop a few hundred s1s and select a mother as close to the original as possible and than back cross. Those back crosses would be great stock but nothing wilm be as close to original mom than an S1 or F1 cross.
The reason breeders back cross is trying to get close to a mom when they only had F1 seeds to work with from the beginning and a Male used that wasnt close to the target strain.
F1S and S1s are always gonna be the best crosses IMO because trying to select generations only gets further away unless the breeder is looking for something different.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> My thing was, what to call the beans of an s1 of itself. Take s1 bean,take two clones, reverse one,hit the other. still s1's right?
> 
> we were posting at the same time.


An S1 of itself is still going to be an S1. If you selfed an S1 and took pollen from that and pollinated the original mom, then you would have legit S2's and they would probably be a real close representation of the original cut with less variation. 




Heisenbeans said:


> The number behind the letter only stands for generation it isn't the number of plants used in a cross.


I understand that, but there never going to be anything but an S1 until another plant is introduced aside from "brother/sister" plants. It would be totally pointless to breed "brother & sister" from the same S1's. Isnt that why breeders bx is to solidify genes and breed in/out certain traits? Those genomes never change unless you do.



CoB_nUt said:


> Lol..another monkey wrench to throw in the mix.
> Do you get other variations or phenotypic expressions from said beans? Like, will those beans show some other traits the mom(original s1 bean) had in her?


You will get different variations from S1's compared to the original that the S1seeds came from. If you plant 6 GG4 S1's and you find one that is close to the original cut of Glue, then selfed that, and pollinate the original mom you will be dialing in the desired traits making your seeds a closer representation of the original cut. If you bought true S2' or better, it would be a safe bet that your gonna have some fire plants real damn close to the original GG4 cut.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

Gotcha,my only reason in bringing this up is. I'd like to make beans from any S1 I find desireble. Not cross it to something. Keeping clones won't be viable as I will be running thru beans this year, the cloner is for my perpetual tent's strains. So,I'd like to make beans of s1's to revist the strain again when I want to.

Thanks @HydroRed and @Heisenbeans for the discussion.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> An S1 of itself is still going to be an S1. If you selfed an S1 and took pollen from that and pollinated the original mom, then you would have legit S2's and they would probably be a real close representation of the original cut with less variation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This^^^ Thank you.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2019)

Whew...my heads spinnin. Time for a smoke break haha


CoB_nUt said:


> Gotcha,my only reason in bringing this up is. I'd like to make beans from any S1 I find desireble. Not cross it to something. Keeping clones won't be viable as I will be running thru beans this year, the cloner is for my perpetual tent's strains. So,I'd like to make beans of s1's to revist the strain again when I want to.
> 
> Thanks @HydroRed and @Heisenbeans for the discussion.


You'd be fine with S1's, and a continuance of S1's from any plant you decided to self from the original batch if you found one that you particularly liked.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

Can't edit your response the way I want to. But just for my own clarity, Red, when you say pollinate the original mom. You are speaking on the Original glue cut right,not the S1 mom bean found?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Whew...my heads spinnin. Time for a smoke break haha
> 
> You'd be fine with S1's, and a continuance of S1's from any plant you decided to self from the original batch if you found one that you particularly liked.


Lol I knew it was gonna be a pretty draining discussion. But my clarity has manifested, thanks again fellas.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Every breeder seems to have there own terminology for this shit. I was talking to someone about this the other day. All this F1 BX
> 
> I never said anything about a selfed plant becoming an F2. If you reverse a female all of her babies wil be S1s. If you take one of her babies and self it you cannot call it an F2 because technically that's what it is without the second parent so it would need to be called and S2 to keep up with the lineage so people will know it's a selfed child of a clone only. You can also say yeah it's a selfed child of X strain or just say GG4 s2 lol.


Of course you didn't but you do spell out what an F2 means to you and if we follow your thought process here "An f2 would be the child seeds bred together instead of using any of the original parents. So taking 2 children and breeding them together is always considered F2 seeds." It's easy to conclude we cannot get to S2 by your suggestion as no sibling plant has been introduced, only S1 of an S1... so S2 came from where? (this is rhetorical, we understand it's easy to follow nomenclature)


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Can't edit your response the way I want to. But just for my own clarity, Red, when you say pollinate the original mom. You are speaking on the Original glue cut right,not the S1 mom bean found?


When I say "Mom" I mean pollinate the original "mom from the S1. If you had the original cut, you wouldnt need S1's


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 2, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> When I say "Mom" I mean pollinate the original "mom from the S1. If you had the original cut, you wouldnt need S1's


Unless you were curious how she expresses herself within herself. And from one of those specimens you wanted to reintroduce for whatever reasons back to mom.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> When I say "Mom" I mean pollinate the original "mom from the S1. If you had the original cut, you wouldnt need S1's


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> An S1 of itself is still going to be an S1. If you selfed an S1 and took pollen from that and pollinated the original mom, then you would have legit S2's and they would probably be a real close representation of the original cut with less variation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not true man. The more you introduce different strains into a back cross the further you get away from the original plant. Those s1 females no matter how much you find one that's close to the original mom she is still never gonna be as close as her first generation offspring.
If an S1 mom of GG4 has babies. You cannot call them babies GG4 s1s period. They are second generation s1s. Calling them s1 GG4 is bullshit. There is no point in back crossing a child when u have the original.clone only. Nothing will get as close to her than her original first generation children. This is why solfire would not sell F1 banana cookies out of respect for orgn kid because F1s are better seed stock to look through to find a bad ass mom as close to the original.
Trying to get close to the original by backcrossing is like shuffling a deck of cards back into order. Once you have a second gen cross you will get all kinds of variations.
This is why the black banana #9 is an F1 female selected from those 2 original parents. Me selfing her would result in closer representation than his F2s


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

Eh, Just wanted more beans of ANY fem bean I find desireable without buying more. I know the beans won't be exact replicas. I don't sell beans and I'm not a breeder. I chuck for my own selfish reasons. I totally understand where you guys are coming from in regards to the community,breeding ethics,semantics etc. I just wanna keep some fems in bean form and not have to keep cuts of multiple fem strains if I don't have to. Now I have to go to the dollar store. Fresh outta asspaper!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Gotcha,my only reason in bringing this up is. I'd like to make beans from any S1 I find desireble. Not cross it to something. Keeping clones won't be viable as I will be running thru beans this year, the cloner is for my perpetual tent's strains. So,I'd like to make beans of s1's to revist the strain again when I want to.
> 
> Thanks @HydroRed and @Heisenbeans for the discussion.


Yeah so if you find a bad ass wedding cake S1 and make selfed seeds with her you cannot call them seeds S1 wedding cakes because she isn't the original mother. Those seeds you made would be second generation S1s aka s2s lol.
You can give her a different name if you desire than you can call them whatever name u want s1s and that would be different but its all for record keeping purposes and whatever you want people to know about what u have.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> intents*^ sorry, that one really bothers me. Nearly everyone in my family says intensive...lol They hate when I corrct them, I won't mind if you do as well.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah so if you find a bad ass wedding cake S1 and make selfed seeds with her you cannot call them seeds S1 wedding cakes because she isn't the original mother. Those seeds you made would be second generation S1s aka s2s lol.
> You can give her a different name if you desire than you can call them whatever name u want s1s and that would be different but its all for record keeping purposes and whatever you want people to know about what u have.


It's still a self'd plant. It's an self'd plant that was self'd S1²


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> intents*^ sorry, that one really bothers me. Nearly everyone in my family says intensive...lol They hate when I corrct them, I won't mind if you do as well.


my shits "It's I couldnt care less... _couldn't.. _care.. less" my people always saying "could care less"..


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's not true man. The more you introduce different strains into a back cross the further you get away from the original plant. Those s1 females no matter how much you find one that's close to the original mom she is still never gonna be as close as her first generation offspring.
> If an S1 mom of GG4 has babies. You cannot call them babies GG4 s1s period. They are second generation s1s. Calling them s1 GG4 is bullshit. There is no point in back crossing a child when u have the original.clone only. Nothing will get as close to her than her original first generation children. This is why solfire would not sell F1 banana cookies out of respect for orgn kid because F1s are better seed stock to look through to find a bad ass mom as close to the original.
> Trying to get close to the original by backcrossing is like shuffling a deck of cards back into order. Once you have a second gen cross you will get all kinds of variations.
> This is why the black banana #9 is an F1 female selected from those 2 original parents. Me selfing her would result in closer representation than his F2s


You keep mentioning "cross" when there is no cross unless you are introducing another plant (mom,sister,brother, etc). A selfed GG4 S1, selfed again, then selfed again, then selfed again is still just a GG4 S1. The only time you are "crossing" anything is when another plant not from that S1 generation is introduced. I wont argue the F1 statements because honestly im still learning, but were not talking F1's. I see what you are getting at with not calling something a "GG4 S1" if it is a selfed S1 (the semantics Cob was referring to), but thats exactly what it is until you introduce another plant not from that S1 generation.
I copied this from the web.....

*SELFING*
Selfing is when a mother plant is pollinated by herself. Breeders use special chemicals on female plants to induce stress, which results in the plants producing male flowers, which produce pollen. When this pollen in used on the female flowers of the same plant or a clone from the same mother, the resulting seeds will be “selfed” or coined as S1. When the S1 seeds are backcrossed with the original parent, they’re called S2, S3, and so on. Breeders often do this to preserve the genetics of the strain, and to feminize the seeds.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 2, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> A selfed GG4 S1, selfed again, then selfed again, then selfed again is still just a GG4 S1


Wouldnt all of this technically be creating an inbred line of the first s1 mom


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 2, 2019)

I find The Cream by Irie Genetics just a bit too potent to smoke until evening.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jan 2, 2019)

Ok. First of all, a lot of the “breeding terms” used in the cannabis seed game are made up. Outside of filial generations and backcrosses (F1, F2, bx), these terms aren’t used by real geneticists. For example, incross, is not a real genetics term, but breeders use it all the time for all kinds of different crosses. 

Side note - I’ve seen a lot of people, particularly on icmag, say that you need to understand Mendelian genetics to be a good breeder. No you don’t. Mendelian genetics is only useful for discrete traits that are controlled by a few loci. Almost every relevant trait in cannabis is a quantitative trait. Mendelian genetics is not useful in those situations. Good breeding is about good selections and nothing else. 

The most important thing is having a standardized nomenclature that is consistent so other people understand what you are referring to. S1 is a first generation selfed plant. The original clone was selfed. Those offspring are S1’s. If an S1 is selfed again, it’s called an S2. The second number is used to represent how many generations of selfing has occurred between these offspring and the original clone. Heisen is right. That is how the terms are used, and it should remain that way or else things will get confusing. 

The alternative is saying something ridiculous like “s1 of a gg4 s1” or “gg4 s1 s1”. 

Is there any benefit to searching further down selfed generations? I would argue not. Each generation, the plants become further and further inbred. Inbreeding depression can ramp up very quickly.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2019)

Heres the scenario. I gifted Cob some GG4 S1's from a friends grow. My friend got the cut from me so the S1's are from a legit GG4 cut that threw pollen. If Cob plants those 6 seeds and grows them up, then selfed one of those 6 seeds....those resulting seeds are still going to be GG4 S1's. Will there be variation....absolutely.

Maybe if it were an open pollination, but if you just keep selfing an S1, its still going to be just an S1


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> You keep mentioning "cross" when there is no cross unless you are introducing another plant (mom,sister,brother, etc). A selfed GG4 S1, selfed again, then selfed again, then selfed again is still just a GG4 S1. The only time you are "crossing" anything is when another plant not from that S1 generation is introduced. I wont argue the F1 statements because honestly im still learning, but were not talking F1's. I see what you are getting at with not calling something a "GG4 S1" if it is a selfed S1 (the semantics Cob was referring to), but thats exactly what it is until you introduce another plant not from that S1 generation.
> I copied this from the web.....
> 
> *SELFING*
> Selfing is when a mother plant is pollinated by herself. Breeders use special chemicals on female plants to induce stress, which results in the plants producing male flowers, which produce pollen. When this pollen in used on the female flowers of the same plant or a clone from the same mother, the resulting seeds will be “selfed” or coined as S1. When the S1 seeds are backcrossed with the original parent, they’re called S2, S3, and so on. Breeders often do this to preserve the genetics of the strain, and to feminize the seeds.


Lol alright man your right. All gg4 s1s are just gg4 s1s so what's the point in keeping up with actual real gg4 clone when all s1s are created equal. Makes absolutely no sense to call seeds from a s1 of an S1 S1s. That's silly as hell.
I realize what you are saying but s1s of and S1 cannot be a S1 because they are second generation plants that came from an S1 pollination. Nothing about them is S1 of the original mom. They would need to renamed but if you called them GG4 S1 and than made S1s of them you cant call them S1s. I dont see why this is so difficult.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> Ok. First of all, a lot of the “breeding terms” used in the cannabis seed game are made up. Outside of filial generations and backcrosses (F1, F2, bx), these terms aren’t used by real geneticists. For example, incross, is not a real genetics term, but breeders use it all the time for all kinds of different crosses.
> 
> Side note - I’ve seen a lot of people, particularly on icmag, say that you need to understand Mendelian genetics to be a good breeder. No you don’t. Mendelian genetics is only useful for discrete traits that are controlled by a few loci. Almost every relevant trait in cannabis is a quantitative trait. Mendelian genetics is not useful in those situations. Good breeding is about good selections and nothing else.
> 
> ...


Thank you for explaining this better than I could.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Heres the scenario. I gifted Cob some GG4 S1's from a friends grow. My friend got the cut from me so the S1's are from a legit GG4 cut that threw pollen. If Cob plants those 6 seeds and grows them up, then selfed one of those 6 seeds....those resulting seeds are still going to be GG4 S1's. Will there be variation....absolutely.
> 
> Maybe if it were an open pollination, but if you just keep selfing an S1, its still going to be just an S1


Technically all selfed seeds are s1s yes but to keep up with the lineage and let people know what he has he cannot call them GG4 s1s because he does not pollinate the original glue mom. He used s1s of the original mom.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jan 2, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Heres the scenario. I gifted Cob some GG4 S1's from a friends grow. My friend got the cut from me so the S1's are from a legit GG4 cut that threw pollen. If Cob plants those 6 seeds and grows them up, then selfed one of those 6 seeds....those resulting seeds are still going to be GG4 S1's. Will there be variation....absolutely.
> 
> Maybe if it were an open pollination, but if you just keep selfing an S1, its still going to be just an S1


Yeah, they’re still S1’s. But they’re S1’s of a GG4 S1, not S1’s of GG4. That extra generation of selfing does make a difference. 

Every time a plant is selfed, half of the heterozygous sites become homozygous. If the goal is to remain as close to the original clone as possible, each generation is taking it further and further away from it. Even if the plants are being selfed.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 2, 2019)

What do you call the progeny of my two gg4 S1 'sister' where I then used one to pollinate the other?

This is not an F2, and calling it S2 at this point conflates the nomenclature when we say an S1 of an S1 is an (S2)


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 2, 2019)

Perhaps Mendel is referred to as it relates to the very nomenclature we use and as described by Mendel.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 2, 2019)

Reminds me of this...


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2019)

Im cant disagree that every selfed generation moves further from the actual Glue cut, but at the end of it all an S1 selfed from an S1 is still an S1. May not be true "GG#4 S1" because it wasnt selfed from the cut, but it is still an S1. Thats all I was saying. The only way you can truly have an S2 is to incorporate another plant whether it be momma S1, sister S1 etc or open pollination. Im not talking record keeping, but a TRUE S2.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Im cant disagree that every selfed generation moves further from the actual Glue cut, but at the end of it all an S1 selfed from an S1 is still an S1. May not be true "GG#4 S1" because it wasnt selfed from the cut, but it is still an S1. Thats all I was saying. The only way you can truly have an S2 is to incorporate another plant whether it be momma S1, sister S1 etc or open pollination. Im not talking record keeping, but a TRUE S2.


A true S2 is breeding two s1 child plants together. Just like that diagram Pope posted every cross becomes f2 f3 f4 and so on. 
But since s1s dont come from 2 parents they can be selfed every generation of selfed mom gets a new number.
This is IMO the way it should be done so people know what they are dealing with.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2019)

The seeds Cob_nut has are S1's of the original cut from open pollination. He should be able to find something tasty in the mix almost without a doubt.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 2, 2019)

Agree with Heisen, however should be noted that two conditions can be arrived at with this S2 nomenclature.

An S1 of an S1 == S2
&
2x S1 'sisters' banging each other for an S2 generation.

*append & a 3rd == GG4 x GG4(S1) == S2 Or (technically bc2? with an S1)


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> The seeds Cob_nut has are S1's of the original cut from open pollination. He should be able to find something tasty in the mix almost without a doubt.


Absolutely. He will find something good.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2019)

https://www.alchimiaweb.com/blogen/basic-nomenclature-cannabis-genetics/


*"S1, feminised cannabis seeds*
The acronym S1 refers to the first filial generation produced as a result of *crossing the plant with itself*. This is achieved by a range of techniques aimed at reversing the sex of the selected female plant, getting it to produce male pollen and using it to pollinate itself. If it’s done properly, we get *feminised offspring* with the same genotype of the parent used.

As always in genetics, the more stable the parent is, the more stable the offspring will be. This technique can also be used as a regular backcross, selecting and fixing traits but starting with just one parent. Thus, we can find S2 or S3 seeds, which have been backcrossed again with the original parent. Examples of S1 are Tropimango (Philosopher Seeds), S.A.D. (Sweet Seeds) or Trainweck (Greenhouse)."



https://www.royalqueenseeds.com/blog-basic-genetics-terminology-for-cannabis-n907

*"SELFING*
Selfing is when a mother plant is pollinated by herself. Breeders use special chemicals on female plants to induce stress, which results in the plants producing male flowers, which produce pollen. When this pollen in used on the female flowers of the same plant or a clone from the same mother, the resulting seeds will be “selfed” or coined as S1. When the S1 seeds are backcrossed with the original parent, they’re called S2, S3, and so on. Breeders often do this to preserve the genetics of the strain, and to feminize the seeds."


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 2, 2019)

mmmmmmm seeds


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> https://www.alchimiaweb.com/blogen/basic-nomenclature-cannabis-genetics/
> 
> 
> *"S1, feminised cannabis seeds*
> ...


Yeah royal queen seeds lol. Naw man you can ask 20 different breeders to define this shit and your gonna get 20 different answers.
Trying to stabilize a strain takes huge space and superior selection.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah royal queen seeds lol. Naw man you can ask 20 different breeders to define this shit and your gonna get 20 different answers.
> Trying to stabilize a strain takes huge space and superior selection.


Im coming to this conclusion my friend.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

Ugh,take everything breeding involved out.Take the original clone mom out.Start with S1's of the original cut. Self the S1,resulting progeny are still S1's with the lil "2" that Cannabruh posted(btw how the fuck did you do the lil "2"?)? I think that is the best way to label it if it mattered imo.
Ok now forget the nomenclature for a sec. These s1's to the second power beans have original mom clones genotype locked in em somewhere due to the First s1 gen. Or should I say that particular S1's gens beans geno & pheno type.

I'm putting my rabbit hole shovel down now. My questions were answered before I ran out of toilet paper.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4258636


The 3rd one is by far my go to. Hilarious!!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> my shits "It's I couldnt care less... _couldn't.. _care.. less" my people always saying "could care less"..


Right! When I slow them down and have them say it,lol they still refuse to say couldn't. I then tell them,why not care less in the first place? I get the head tilted to the side curious or confused puppy look.


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 2, 2019)

If you 'could care less' , it means you do care!!!!...................when you're trying to get the point across that you don't care.................Idiocracy in action


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> If a breeder truly wanted to stabilize a strain they could pop a few hundred s1s and select a mother as close to the original as possible and than back cross. Those back crosses would be great stock but nothing wilm be as close to original mom than an S1 or F1 cross.
> The reason breeders back cross is trying to get close to a mom when they only had F1 seeds to work with from the beginning and a Male used that wasnt close to the target strain.
> F1S and S1s are always gonna be the best crosses IMO because trying to select generations only gets further away unless the breeder is looking for something different.



That is wrong thinking. Look at gg4 s1. Full of chemsis and dub leaners. Very few gg4 s1 resemble the cut. You have to get lucky or run through massive numbers. When you backcross or self, plants get less heterozygous each generation. This leads to trait segregation particulary in the trendy poly hybrids of today.
Pop a bunch of gg4 s1 versus my gorilla bubble bx4. You will find a much higher frequency of gg4 leaners in the bx4. In gg4 s1 you see mainly segregation of the glue traits and that leads to all those phenos that look like gg4 ancestors. Chemsis the dub etc. 
Selfing only gets you a high frequency of plants that look like the mom if she was mostly homozygous to begin with. With a poly hybrid s1 will not deliver a high frequency that resemble the mom exactly at all.

Further generations only get further from the original mom with poor selection. A skill that is not relied on largely by todays "chuckers".


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> That is wrong thinking. Look at gg4 s1. Full of chemsis and dub leaners. Very few gg4 s1 resemble the cut. You have to get lucky or run through massive numbers. When you backcross or self, plants get less heterozygous each generation. This leads to trait segregation particulary in the trendy poly hybrids of today.
> Pop a bunch of gg4 s1 versus my gorilla bubble bx4. You will find a much higher frequency of gg4 leaners in the bx4. In gg4 s1 you see mainly segregation of the glue traits and that leads to all those phenos that look like gg4 ancestors. Chemsis the dub etc.
> Selfing only gets you a high frequency of plants that look like the mom if she was mostly homozygous to begin with. With a poly hybrid s1 will not deliver a high frequency that resemble the mom exactly at all.
> 
> Further generations only get further from the original mom with poor selection. A skill that is not relied on largely by todays "chuckers".


Do you have any pics of the real GG4 that u have grown?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 2, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Come on boys you all know the best bud comes from the East Coast


Now i know where the 508 comes from...


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Do you have any pics of the real GG4 that u have grown?


A couple hundred at icmag. My glue cut came from the original circle about 6 years ago. Here are a couple 1 pound plus gg4.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 2, 2019)

same gg4 used for loctite right? 

i ran your grapist and loved it. 

dude roasts marshmallows on 4 pound joints. buahahahah


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> My goal here is complete transparency and to show everyone what I'm doing and probably explaining things maybe a little to much.
> Dude has a seed company for years and never once makes a single fem and now they see ol heisen doing it I guess that means anyone can do it.
> It takes a lot of discipline and complete attention to detail to pull this shit off. I hope your reading this cause i know you do but i wish you would sell s1s or fems. That would be the nail in the coffin. You cant be gone away from your establishment 6 days a week and pay other people and depend on them to do this shit right.
> This ain't putting a blower in a room with a single Male. This shit takes cubic yards of patience and failures to perfect.
> People wanna see the genetics that we are working with not just name drops. Motherfuker wont even test a single plant but now gonna do fems lol. This business is funny


The reason I am so interested in your bean company is because I've read through the entire Greenpoint thread and saw that you are calling out all the bullshit and trying to rectify it with your own company, by not doing all of these bullshit things that these other companies do. I admire that. Keep up the good work. You got my full support, and the support of many others! Once you get the ball rolling, and people see that you weren't fucking around, I'm sure that you will become quite successful. Really looking forward to popping some of your beans.


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Fems are better for smaller growers without the space to sex 20 plants to get a couple females.
> I personally like em and think it's a complete bullshit misconception that regs are more stable or better than fems. Using a Male is a crapshoot in some cases. With 2 females you know they both are fire.
> I've seen as many herms with regs than with fems. I think fems get a bad rap when breeders use stress techniques and use pollen from a female that was already showing hermie tendancies.
> Females reversed by chemical manipulation that otherwise would never herm are good to go.


Right, almost any female from any strain can be manipulated to grow balls. That doesn't mean that feminized seeds would have any more of a tendency to grow balls under normal conditions. That never made any sense to me.


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 2, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> same gg4 used for loctite right?
> 
> i ran your grapist and loved it.
> 
> dude roasts marshmallows on 4 pound joints. buahahahah


Nah thats red eyed genetics you're thinking of dude.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

Beat me to it.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> A couple hundred at icmag. My glue cut came from the original circle about 6 years ago. Here are a couple 1 pound plus gg4.
> 
> View attachment 4258846 View attachment 4258847


Great what u did with the bubble but I've seen s1 crosses that looked closer to the glue than the first and second bx2 bubble crosses.
There is no way you can dial in the plants genetics unless you have a way to genetically test every plant you cross to with the original cut. Standing back and squinting and eyeballing a plant is still a crap shoot.

First gen crosses or F1s are still the closest representation to the parent for people seeking that representation.


----------



## Precaution (Jan 2, 2019)

Getting excited about your sunset sherbert coming. I am sure it was a hard call on the trade but, l thank you. You made my day seeing that announcement
.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

Precaution said:


> Getting excited about your sunset sherbert coming. I am sure it was a hard call on the trade but, l thank you. You made my day seeing that announcement
> .


Yeah man it was cause I really did not want to give up the cut i have cause only like 4 people that I know of have it. Not to stressed though cause once I start dropping 500 plant pheno hunts I'll be posting pics and selecting wack ass keepers to work with.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 2, 2019)

If there is anything left I would like a pack of anything to test. I'll be running the autos here shortly and would like to test any of the fem s1 or crosses.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> If there is anything left I would like a pack of anything to test. I'll be running the autos here shortly and would like to test any of the fem s1 or crosses.


Got you


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 2, 2019)

Ginger Viking said:


> Another little trick is to put it in a freezer for a few days. Let it thaw out a day or 2 and then try to pop it as you normally would. I suppose it is trying to mimic season change.


I'm a little behind. 

The freezer method works sometimes. Cracking them your fingers works if you are gentle. Using a piece of sandpaper to the seam thin works. 

I prefer to sand the seams thin then sand the entire hull lightly then soak in water for 12-24 hours then put them in wet paper towels then in a zip lock bag then on a seed mat. This is the only time I will use paper towels to germ.

If they swell and don't want to pop I gently squeeze them to open the hull. You have to be gentle.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Got you


Thank you.

Will you contact us when time comes? Ill follow the thread along.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Will you contact us when time comes? Ill follow the thread along.


Yes I will


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yes I will


Cool.

I can tell you that it may not make money but it will come back to you in the long run.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

First video update. Hope you guys enjoy


----------



## Dustjesus (Jan 2, 2019)

Looking fantastic heisen. Super stoked for these. Great job man.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 2, 2019)

looking really good, especially in a medium you don't really grow in.

that black banana cookies sounds nice.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> looking really good, especially in a medium you don't really grow in.
> 
> that black banana cookies sounds nice.


I miss dirt like I miss a rock in my shoe lol. Yeah man it really is fire ass cookie cross


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> First video update. Hope you guys enjoy


Love the narration, Heisenhomie.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 3, 2019)

wow that s1 debate gave me a headache... This is how I break it down

Clone reversed = S1
S1 reversed = S2
S1 x S1 = S2 as well
S1 x S2 = Ix
S1 x Clone = Bx

yeah I know there is plenty of shit written that says S1 x Clone = S2, but to me that doesn't make sense because that's a back cross.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 3, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> First video update. Hope you guys enjoy



Good stuff, do you like growing in coco? I've never liked growing in soil in pots inside. Outside I'm just fine. 

How long has mac1 and these other strains been out? I'm not familiar with wedding cake. 
I've grown ecsd, chem 4 and they are very stretchy and stink a good bit. Which ones are sativa leaning and stretch a lot? Also flowering times


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 3, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> But there is 0 evidence to support what cut was used because for some reason breeders have a big ass issue posting pics of moms being used in there crosses.
> The pic on page 1 of this thread of gg4 grown by me is the same exact mom being used for the s1s.
> I have never seen her thrown 1 ball. I dont know what those breeders used either. Theres probably 100 to 1 clones of GG4 being passed off as the real. Saying all S1 gg4 crosses are herm plants is a blanket statement. @Dustjesus has the same exact cut as well as @HydroRed and @Greenthumbs256 and they can also verify if she has ever hermied.


You are right I have no idea what clone you have but I do know what clone Josey gave Etho's to reverse since GG4 is his clone. 
I never said anything about GG4 s1 herming, I just answered about Josey making the S1 which he didn't. 
He gave it to Etho to make lots of S1 for UK distribution.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

Just watched my video and realized I went through all them.plants and knew what they were the second I laid my eyes on em lol. I have over 16 different moms now and I can tell what every one of them are in a split second in veg. That goes to show how different they are in there own ways. You guys are in for some serious diversity and variety of strains all across the board. 
I truly love working with these different strains.


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 3, 2019)

Forgive me if I missed it in this giant thread but how do you avoid cross contamination of pollen in a room full of different flowering males?


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 3, 2019)

Guys


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 3, 2019)

SUNSET SHERBERT 



Im still hunting for fcgsc in ontario


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 3, 2019)

Now ok I'm going to ask this

Sunset Sherb is Fcgsc x pink panties 
Fcgsc is 
Og x cherrypie x Durban poison
Pink panties is 
Burmese Kush x triangle or Florida Kush

I may be wrong, I won't continue with the lineages but there is only 1 land race above Durban . Og,cherrypie,burmese and triangle are crosses is as well . 
Now these sunset s1's when popped could be any combination of any and all of the above genetics . Some of these cuts ie sunset it may be like winning the lotto to find a mom replica with all the genetics at play . Wouldn't most likely like 9 outta 10 will come out closer to some type of o.g. cross?? 

If the closest to mom from all the s1 seeds was found and reversed back to the original cut wouldn't the s1 little 2 however the hell buddy did that have a better shot coming out like cut?


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 3, 2019)

What have you rigged up with the UV you spoke of? Ozone machines for water sterilization are cheap also,just another thought if the UV rig doesn't get you what you're lookin for.Can't remember if you're using bennies and such in your system.Does UV kill of bennies?I know the ozone will.



And let's practice...phEEno.....phiino.....phEEEEno.


----------



## Coalcat (Jan 3, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> First video update. Hope you guys enjoy


Wow really great video. I had 0 interest in the banana until your walk though. Looks like you have a great space to work in. You are going to be crazy busy when all those plants start spitting pollen at the same time . Get out the label maker. It’s going to be awesome fun to see results when people start popping. Everything is going to be very good but it going to be interesting what crosses turn out amazing. Great job.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 3, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> Wow really great video. I had 0 interest in the banana until your walk though. Looks like you have a great space to work in. You are going to be crazy busy when all those plants start spitting pollen at the same time . Get out the label maker. It’s going to be awesome fun to see results when people start popping. Everything is going to be very good but it going to be interesting what crosses turn out amazing. Great job.


The best video Heisen did was about feeding the proper pp-m’s
It was very informative.
@Heisenbeans got a link for that?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> Forgive me if I missed it in this giant thread but how do you avoid cross contamination of pollen in a room full of different flowering males?


I have a unicorn I keep in the crawl space I pull out that kisses the plants and separates the pollen. His name is pinky pie.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> The best video Heisen did was about feeding the proper pp-m’s
> It was very informative.
> @Heisenbeans got a link for that?


It's on the you tube video list I have of all the videos.illntry and find the exact one later.

On a side note I'm considering grabbing that motorbreath 15 off my buddy. He is saying it's one I need to have so I might snag it off him.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 3, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have a unicorn I keep in the crawl space I pull out that kisses the plants and separates the pollen. His name is pinky pie.


Her name is pinky pie. My daughter would fight you for calling pinky pie a boy!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> What have you rigged up with the UV you spoke of? Ozone machines for water sterilization are cheap also,just another thought if the UV rig doesn't get you what you're lookin for.Can't remember if you're using bennies and such in your system.Does UV kill of bennies?I know the ozone will.
> 
> 
> 
> And let's practice...phEEno.....phiino.....phEEEEno.


Uv sterilizer. I got one on the RO that fills my 55 gallon barrel. So far it's working. Its passed the glass test. I fill up a glass of water with the ro and normally it would be full of algae in 4 days.
Now it's been a week and its still crystal clear so I think the uv is zapping the pathogens that are in my water. It's been a uphill battle the past 3 months. 
The system I threw together to get all this sorted out.
I bought a chlorine tester and was running pool shock and it was a no go. It kept out the pathogens but only at levels above 1ppm and at that level the roots would not grow. I tried bleach at .11 grams per gallon at 1.5ppm of free chlorine and again it kept the water clean and PH was not dropping but roots would not grow. When chlorine levels dropped below .5 ppm the water would cloud up and the pathogen was back.
I've switched to making the tea with EWC,great white,hydroguard molasses and some other shit and so far roots are bone white and plants are loving it. I'm hoping I have this issue solved.
I've used hydroguard for the last few years with never any issue but got 2 bad bottles of hydroguard back to back and could not figure out the problem. This pathogen I have sucks.



 

So far with the tea I'm getting nice roots and crystal clear water.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 3, 2019)

that kind of shit is why i left DWC. it was also a PITA to change out 4 reservoirs all the time.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> that kind of shit is why i left DWC. it was also a PITA to change out 4 reservoirs all the time.


Yeah mine is super easy to change. I have a house that slips onto the return line and it empties right out. I keep a 55 gal barrel full.of ro water to refill. Takes me 10 minutes to change and no mess


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 3, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have a unicorn I keep in the crawl space I pull out that kisses the plants and separates the pollen. His name is pinky pie.


That inspires consumer confidence. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 3, 2019)

@Heisenbeans 
If you have any amazing seeds ready to go, I will be happy to test them publicly in the cup contest. Seeds need to be germinated by the end of this month.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> @Heisenbeans
> If you have any amazing seeds ready to go, I will be happy to test them publicly in the cup contest. Seeds need to be germinated by the end of this month.


Not yet man


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 3, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Not yet man


Dangit. Gotta go thru my box of beans to try to pick a winner.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> That inspires consumer confidence. Thanks for the reply.


It was a joke man. I already went over it several times already. I think your question was geared more towards an awareness to people that the issue exist more than you actually wanting an answer. Like your s1 comments but I know you breed with s1s and s2s on the reg. I've read your post and have gone through the icmag thread over there. Do what you do and I'll do me.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 3, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> It was a joke man. I already went over it several times already. I think your question was geared more towards an awareness to people that the issue exist more than you actually wanting an answer. Like your s1 comments but I know you breed with s1s and s2s on the reg. I've read your post and have gone through the icmag thread over there. Do what you do and I'll do me.


Is there some potential for cross contamination and if not what are you doing to mitigate?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> That inspires consumer confidence.





Heisenbeans said:


> I think your question was geared more towards an awareness to people that the issue exist more than you actually wanting an answer.
> 
> Do what you do and I'll do me.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Is there some potential for cross contamination and if not what are you doing to mitigate?


No there is not. The pollen is removed from the plants still in the sacks. Fem pollen sacks are different than regular males. Most times than not they wont open right. You have to pull them off and cut the tip on tha banana and the pollen will come out. Pollen is collected and stored in sealed containers for each strain. Moms are pollinated in a seperate room that is completely sealed. After 2 hrs I spray them down with water and raise the room temp to 110 degrees and 100 percent humidity for 30 minutes than they go back to the flood table.

The reverse room is completely sealed from the rest of everything else as well as the pollination room. 
I have a whole box of throw away tyvek suits I wear when I'm pollinating moms.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 3, 2019)

My water volume varies from 200-275 gal depending on where I want my water level to be. I can suck down 60 gal of water from my top off barrel in around 3 days when I have humidity lower and they are feeding. The auto float valve makes things much easier. 

This is my 3rd run on this system. I use 3" pipe and I can shut each run off via a 3" valve it's rdwc. Top fed with an external pump outside rez tank that has I think 1-1/4" pvc running to it. I only use an airstone in the Rez tank that's it. Thinking about rigging up an airstone in some of my totes to see if their is a difference during next run. 

I also run dwc in 5 gal buckets in several texts in another room. Those use airstone of course. 

One thing I noticed in this rdwc is that when I introduced sugars in the water bacteria flurished and ran wild. Ended up clogging up my banjo screen y filter just prior to my pump. Stopped it up solid and ruined my last run. Never using it again in rdwc. Still having lingering effects of it with bacteria.


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 3, 2019)

I do breed with selfed beans at times and thats why I was asking the question. As you know with your cuts authenticity is important. Being an educated consumer is important to me if I shell out dough and from your greenpoint posts I thought it was important to you as well.

As far as the selfing discussion i was just sharing knowledge like people in the canna comunity have done since the dawn of the internet. 
I didnt take a shot at you.

If you are going to sell seeds you will get the same questions from people all the time. Sure you would like people to read hundreds of pages to look for answers but it aint gonna happen all the time and people are gonna ask questions if they are interested in what you got going on.

If your jimmies got rustled over a question good luck in this business. Its apparent this isnt a thread to ask questions or share info so I wont waste my time or yours as you seem to get defensive quickly and take information sharing as a hit to your ego.

Good luck to you and your customers!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> I do breed with selfed beans at times and thats why I was asking the question. As you know with your cuts authenticity is important. Being an educated consumer is important to me if I shell out dough and from your greenpoint posts I thought it was important to you as well.
> 
> As far as the selfing discussion i was just sharing knowledge like people in the canna comunity have done since the dawn of the internet.
> I didnt take a shot at you.
> ...


You seem to have taken my response in the same way you said I took yours lol. Seems like you should be telling yourself that. No worries man I ain't mad at ya. I'm sure you'll be back to check in from time to time. As far as authenticity goes I got it covered. I been around a minute just not out in the open lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> If your jimmies got rustled over a question good luck in this business. ....... you seem to get defensive quickly and take information sharing as a hit to your ego.


So says the poster boy on the subject.


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 3, 2019)

Looks like the name of Hiesens best strain has already been chosen before the seeds are ready. Rustled Jimmies...it's fire!


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 3, 2019)

where is the best and cheapest place to buy C.S to spray a few plants with???????????????


----------



## althor (Jan 3, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> No there is not. The pollen is removed from the plants still in the sacks. Fem pollen sacks are different than regular males. Most times than not they wont open right. You have to pull them off and cut the tip on tha banana and the pollen will come out. Pollen is collected and stored in sealed containers for each strain. Moms are pollinated in a seperate room that is completely sealed. After 2 hrs I spray them down with water and raise the room temp to 110 degrees and 100 percent humidity for 30 minutes than they go back to the flood table.
> 
> The reverse room is completely sealed from the rest of everything else as well as the pollination room.
> I have a whole box of throw away tyvek suits I wear when I'm pollinating moms.


 Why the 110 degrees and 100 percent humidity for 30 minutes?


----------



## althor (Jan 3, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> where is the best and cheapest place to buy C.S to spray a few plants with???????????????


 I have used 30ppm CS from Amazon several times with good results. Not saying that is the best and cheapest, just something that I have used and I know it works. You would probably be better off with a higher concentration.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

althor said:


> Why the 110 degrees and 100 percent humidity for 30 minutes?


It kills any stray pollen. Once I remove the plants I bump it to 120 degrees for 10 minutes.
Water kills pollen that's why I spray the plants after they been pollinated.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 3, 2019)

rustled jimmies og, has a nice ring to it. might even win the cannabis jock cup with it

he can tell youre never gonna buy his beans, why waste time answering your questions...

get off his jock peeps. the methods he is explaining are tried and true. and accepted widely amongst breeders.

supposedly matt riots reversal spray is good stuff. get it on riot seeds website


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 3, 2019)

That "juice" is gonna be a hot commodity. Actually I wanna purchase some from ya.If possible. You should market it. Apparently it does what It's 'sposed to do.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> That "juice" is gonna be a hot commodity. Actually I wanna purchase some from ya.If possible. You should market it. Apparently it does what It's 'sposed to do.


It's a pain in the ass to make man. It takes 3 hrs to make 2 quarts. Temp has to be maintained as well as aeration and other shit. I run it on the timer so it's not to bad buy still a pain


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 3, 2019)

Distilled water some current some silver some other things set n forget, pretty simple really... well documented all over the webs.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 3, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> First video update. Hope you guys enjoy



Mac1 looks identical to my cut. Maybe we got them from the same person. But that 91 looks so close to the chem 91 s1 I popped.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 3, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> First video update. Hope you guys enjoy


I'm def ready for that black banana s1 crosses.

Yes black banana x wedding cake. Yes sir yes sir.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I'm def ready for that black banana s1 crosses.
> 
> Yes black banana x wedding cake. Yes sir yes sir.


They will definitely be available. 
Banana cookies GMO
Banana cookies Corey cut
Banana cookies wed cake
Banana cookies sundae driver
Banana cookies purple punch
Will be the crosses on the first drop


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 3, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> The best video Heisen did was about feeding the proper pp-m’s
> It was very informative.
> @Heisenbeans got a link for that?



Nah man, his tweezer and cloning technics were hilarious. And when he pissed on the GPS plants. I fukn lost it.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 3, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Distilled water some current some silver some other things set n forget, pretty simple really... well documented all over the webs.


Some people are really lazy.I make my own,but I'd buy some from Heisen to compare to mine. Eh, I'm nearly out too.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Some people are really lazy.I make my own,but I'd buy some from Heisen to compare to mine. Eh, I'm nearly out too.


This is what i use. Two bottles from Amazon 250ppm I dilute down and use a spray bottle. I've only had 1 plant not reverse for me. And that was my fault. Bc I mixed it way too diluted. But two bottles shipped is like 15 bucks. You can make about 5 gallons per bottle. But I nvr make that much. I use 2 full droppers per spray bottle. Which has about 32oz of water.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 3, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> It's a pain in the ass to make man. It takes 3 hrs to make 2 quarts. Temp has to be maintained as well as aeration and other shit. I run it on the timer so it's not to bad buy still a pain


Will you sell me a half gallon?if so pm me.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 3, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Distilled water some current some silver some other things set n forget, pretty simple really... well documented all over the webs.


I know how to make it but I don't wount to that's the reason I wount to buy mine.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 3, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> This is what i use. Two bottles from Amazon 250ppm I dilute down and use a spray bottle. I've only had 1 plant not reverse for me. And that was my fault. Bc I mixed it way too diluted. But two bottles shipped is like 15 bucks. You can make about 5 gallons per bottle. But I nvr make that much. I use 2 full droppers per spray bottle. Which has about 32oz of water.


Yea I get the silver mountain brand and dilute it down also. I've made like 2 batches with the distilled water,silver plate,and 9v battery pack. Waiting on it is like watching paint dry. I really don't need gallons.


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 3, 2019)

Digging your approach, I’m in. Website looks nice, grows look killer.

Has price been determined for your packs yet, will we be be able to buy direct from ya or gotta go thru a bank?

Any eta time on first drop for us, my wallets burning. I know u mentioned 8 weeks, is that for testers or 1st real drop eta, thx and best of luck to you man


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 3, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Nah man, his tweezer and cloning technics were hilarious. And when he pissed on the GPS plants. I fukn lost it.


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 3, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> rustled jimmies og, has a nice ring to it. might even win the cannabis jock cup with it
> 
> he can tell youre never gonna buy his beans, why waste time answering your questions...
> 
> ...


Wanna see my seed collection?
And actually those methods are not tried and true. Every breeder I have shown that video to says wtf. Water doesnt kill pollen, what happens when it rains outside? Pollen can be washed out of air by rain but its not being killed, when it dries out it is right back in the air riding thermal currents and the slightest breeze.
My questions were asked to determine if these s1s were going to be reliable for my breeding purposes. They aren't and in fact he is doing some of the same shit he ranted about gu doing, selling seeds he cant guarantee are what they say they are. After a seed run i can wipe a finger across the top of my 1000 w hps thats been sitting there for 6 weeks and it will be viable. The fact is these methods are not tried and true and thats why people have questions. I got this trust me doesn't count for shit in this game and plenty have been around long enough to see this shit happen over and over. Dont hate on people with questions because you dont care if what you buy is reliably what it is supposed to be and dont complain later if it isnt. 
The glue miseducation was classic. That shits been run up and down for most of a decade so please educate me on the glue like jw aint my boy and we dont know wtf we are talking about.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> Wanna see my seed collection?
> And actually those methods are not tried and true. Every breeder I have shown that video to says wtf. Water doesnt kill pollen, what happens when it rains outside? Pollen can be washed out of air by rain but its not being killed, when it dries out it is right back in the air riding thermal currents and the slightest breeze.
> My questions were asked to determine if these s1s were going to be reliable for my breeding purposes. They aren't and in fact he is doing some of the same shit he ranted about gu doing, selling seeds he cant guarantee are what they say they are. After a seed run i can wipe a finger across the top of my 1000 w hps thats been sitting there for 6 weeks and it will be viable. The fact is these methods are not tried and true and thats why people have questions. I got this trust me doesn't count for shit in this game and plenty have been around long enough to see this shit happen over and over. Dont hate on people with questions because you dont care if what you buy is reliably what it is supposed to be and dont complain later if it isnt.
> The glue miseducation was classic. That shits been run up and down for most of a decade so please educate me on the glue like jw aint my boy and we dont know wtf we are talking about.


Uh, water definitely destroys pollen viability. I learned that shit in elementary school when we were learning about corn and farming etc...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2019)

I mean this ain't pot plants they're talking about but conclusion: pollen viability decreases due to high humidity... So saturation would certainly be more severe. 
https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/pdf/10.1080/00173130050136154


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 3, 2019)

These cats have a business based on mixing pollen in water to pollinate..

Look up the firman pollen website look at their precision pollenation instructions...

Water kills pollen is stoner math.
In fact an old school method from old school breeders is to mix pollen in a jar with water then applying it to moms for precision pollination.

Fuck do I know we got canna jesus on deck? Thats your freebie for today... If you put your ego away you might learn some shit from all these old timers scratching their head going wtf is this guy doing.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 3, 2019)

water kills pollen all day long.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> Wanna see my seed collection?
> And actually those methods are not tried and true. Every breeder I have shown that video to says wtf. Water doesnt kill pollen, what happens when it rains outside? Pollen can be washed out of air by rain but its not being killed, when it dries out it is right back in the air riding thermal currents and the slightest breeze.
> My questions were asked to determine if these s1s were going to be reliable for my breeding purposes. They aren't and in fact he is doing some of the same shit he ranted about gu doing, selling seeds he cant guarantee are what they say they are. After a seed run i can wipe a finger across the top of my 1000 w hps thats been sitting there for 6 weeks and it will be viable. The fact is these methods are not tried and true and thats why people have questions. I got this trust me doesn't count for shit in this game and plenty have been around long enough to see this shit happen over and over. Dont hate on people with questions because you dont care if what you buy is reliably what it is supposed to be and dont complain later if it isnt.
> The glue miseducation was classic. That shits been run up and down for most of a decade so please educate me on the glue like jw aint my boy and we dont know wtf we are talking about.


Dude your ignorant as hell. Rain kills pollen,
You rolled in here with some sort of agenda to make out like that gorilla bubble is something special Haha. You begged the mods to shut your other thread down and they gave it to you cause everyone was about to run you out cause of all the garbage you was selling. Take that bullshit back to icmag homie.


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 3, 2019)

Precision Pollination Mixing Instructions




SUSPENSION MIX INSTRUCTIONS



General:


All instructions are for an application rate of 15 gallons of water per acre.
All instructions are based on using 45 gallons of water per tank (3 acres coverage).
Only initiate these procedures when prepared to spray


Supplies Needed Per Tank:


45 Grams “Pure” Firman Pollen
One 5 gallon bucket
One packed WSU Suspension Mix
One 2-quart wide mouth plastic or glass container (tight sealing to avoid spillage during shaking)


Technique


Empty suspension mix into 5-gallon bucket. Add 2 gallons water and stir until mix is dissolved.
Place 2 cups dissolved mix into wide mouth container. Add 45 grams of fine-screened “pure” pollen. Mix well by sealing and shaking container.
Add pollen mixture to remaining 2 gallons of suspension mixture. Stir to mix.
Pour entire mixture into 43-gallons of fresh water in sprayer tank. This mix will be enough for 3 acres.
Once mixed, apply in less than 2 hours, to ensure pollen viability.


Additional Information




Driving every row is one full rate application per acre.
Driving every other row would cover 6 acres per tank. Allowing for two applications per acre.
Two applications may be beneficial for extended bloom periods


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 3, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> water kills pollen all day long.


Nah bruh...


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 3, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> It's a pain in the ass to make man. It takes 3 hrs to make 2 quarts. Temp has to be maintained as well as aeration and other shit. I run it on the timer so it's not to bad buy still a pain


its not rocket scince.your making it sound hard when its easey as hell to make.i cant make it wright now for I got some rednecks staying the next 2 weeks with me or I would just make my own.IF you don't wount to sell me nun that's ok but as a busness man if I was you I would liten up some.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> Nah bruh...


This is excellent news. So I can store all my pollen in the freezer on racks.. smh at this clown.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 3, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> Nah bruh...


I will put it this way in my 45 YEARS of growing pot water will kill pollen every time.If there a lot of moster in the air where your collecting pollen at the pollen will be no good every time.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> These cats have a business based on mixing pollen in water to pollinate..
> 
> Look up the firman pollen website look at their precision pollenation instructions...
> 
> ...


Each plants species pollen is different. Apples and orchard have much different pollen than weed. Techniques that work for fruiting trees will be different than with weed. 

I've been growing and researching for nearly 2 decades and you're the first person to say weed pollen is good to mix with water. I'll let you continue that, lol.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> its not rocket scince.your making it sound hard when its easey as hell to make.i cant make it wright now for I got some rednecks staying the next 2 weeks with me or I would just make my own.IF you don't wount to sell me nun that's ok but as a busness man if I was you I would liten up some.


I dont wanna sell CS man sorry that's not my business. It takes to long to make and shipping would be to much to justify the cost of making it.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 3, 2019)

lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I will put it this way in my 45 YEARS of growing pot water will kill pollen every time.If there a lot of moster in the air where your collecting pollen at the pollen will be no good every time.


Same with tomatoes. I get 0 fruit when it rains all week. None. Even if the water didnt kill it the high temps and humidity would in a second.


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 3, 2019)

I rolled in here to see if you had legit fems I might cop but Id have just as much reliability that what im getting sold is what it is supposed to be as i would from bag seed. 

I drop once or twice a year for the homies so i could care less about your misdirection on the gb tip bro. Stop selling lies like you told gu lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> I rolled in here to see if you had legit fems I might cop but Id have just as much reliability that what im getting sold is what it is supposed to be as i would from bag seed.
> 
> I drop once or twice a year for the homies so i could care less about your misdirection on the gb tip bro. Stop selling lies like you told gu lol


Well I got gallons of goji og pollen water bro if you looking, lol. Viable as anything stored in a freezer/freezer sealed in a container.


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 3, 2019)

Check out the hundreds of plants from my beans made by mixing water with pollen. Cannabis pollen aint corn pollen like you said.

Facts are every breeder i showed your room full of flowering males said wtf. You cant guarantee there wont be cross contamination no matter how bad ass you think you are. "Trust me" lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> I rolled in here to see if you had legit fems I might cop but Id have just as much reliability that what im getting sold is what it is supposed to be as i would from bag seed.
> 
> I drop once or twice a year for the homies so i could care less about your misdirection on the gb tip bro. Stop selling lies like you told gu lol


Your a clown man, if you cant see the real when you see it than you dont even know wtf your looking for lol. I wouldn't trade with you anyway since half that shit you beeeding with popping off nanners. That's why your old thread got shut down cause you couldnt take the heat. Begged the mods to shut it down. Them dudes over at icmag like that crap you put out with them purple glue grosses but not here homie. We got higher expectations.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> Check out the hundreds of plants from my beans made by mixing water with pollen. Cannabis pollen aint corn pollen like you said.
> 
> Facts are every breeder i showed your room full of flowering males said wtf. You cant guarantee there wont be cross contamination no matter how bad ass you think you are. "Trust me" lol


Again you have no clue what your talking about. Tell steamboat to give you a raise with his 10 dollar website. If you jealous I got what u dont than just come out with it man. Dont beat around this nutsack and keep wishing. My operation is solid and well thought out. Just cause your clumsy ass cant remove a sack without getting shit everywhere ain't my problem. This ain't my first rodeo.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

What's even worse is you calling them males Haha. Every plant in that flower room is female and 100 percent legit.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 3, 2019)

@Heisenbeans I didn't realize you were doing testers for s1's is it too late to hop on that train?
Also is there an updated list or something of what is gonna be available for your first drop? Or is whats on your site just the wedding cake and GG4 gonna be whats happening for the first drop?
Thanks


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

Dude jumped the gun a little to soon and has no clue what I have lol. Trying to cop a trade Haha. Like I would. Dude got absolutely nothing I need and that's a fact.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

nc208 said:


> @Heisenbeans I didn't realize you were doing testers for s1's is it too late to hop on that train?
> Also is there an updated list or something of what is gonna be available for your first drop? Or is whats on your site just the wedding cake and GG4 gonna be whats happening for the first drop?
> Thanks


Naw man I'm gonna post a full list of the crosses and s1s going out. I believe your already on that list of freebies going out to everyone.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> If you put your ego away you might learn some shit from all these old timers scratching their head going wtf is this guy doing.





antonioverde said:


> Facts are every breeder i showed your room full of flowering males said wtf.


You're a master at this, Tony-O, Name dropping without the names. Demand for copper tony is gonna go through the roof ! Best get ya some.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 3, 2019)

Gotta admit. I watched the videos and realized immediately you're a wannabe.

Even sound like subpool. You don't have enough chill to win in this game either.

Arguing with idiots will be your demise.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 3, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Your a clown man, if you cant see the real when you see it than you dont even know wtf your looking for lol. I wouldn't trade with you anyway since half that shit you beeeding with popping off nanners. That's why your old thread got shut down cause you couldnt take the heat. Begged the mods to shut it down. Them dudes over at icmag like that crap you put out with them purple glue grosses but not here homie. We got higher expectations.


I think your on the right track.
I commend you on your effort to garner hype towards your brand, but until you produce seed and test or untest your gear to the masses, your a nobody. I'm not trying to be a dick, but I'm no dick rider either. So we'll all see first hand how well your pollen killing formula works, once you get some beans released and grown.
With your reputation of being a complete asshole on this forum, your going to be devoured if you don't get this shit right, the first time.

I for one plan to grow some of your gear out and I'll be fair if it rocks or if it blows.
On another note:
Can you read the old Gorilla Bubble thread? Is there special "paid advertiser" privileges that let you read the Gorilla Bubble thread?
Well, I was involved in that thread and the herm issue was brought up, but by no means, was that the reason why that thread was shut down.

BTW, Gorilla Bubble has been tested at a higher THC % than Gorilla Glue #4.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 3, 2019)

106 pages and not one grow report or a product on the market?

Wtf


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> With your reputation of being a complete asshole on this forum, your going to be devoured if you don't get this shit right, the first time.
> 
> .


True statement. If it's a fail, it'll be a feeding frenzy. But you have to admit, Heisenhomie has tightened up a bit on the a$$hole side. All this transparency w/ vids and such, and passing out a bunch of freebies before making uno dinero is, imo, just as you said, brofessor.....



Bakersfield said:


> I think your on the right track.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I think your on the right track.
> I commend you on your effort to garner hype towards your brand, but until you produce seed and test or untest your gear to the masses, your a nobody. I'm not trying to be a dick, but I'm no dick rider either. So we'll all see first hand how well your pollen killing formula works, once you get some beans released and grown.
> With your reputation of being a complete asshole on this forum, your going to be devoured if you don't get this shit right, the first time.
> 
> ...


Homophobia and racist rants closed that thread, or something like that...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Homophobia and racist rants closed that thread, or something like that...


Something like this, too:

antonioverde said: ↑
If your jimmies got rustled over a question good luck in this business. ....... you seem to get defensive quickly and take information sharing as a hit to your ego.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 3, 2019)

Here's some knowledge for you.

Become chill. Positive vibes only.

Quit being so defensive 

Quit acting holier than thou when answering people.

Transparency is good but not when your grow has issues, even minor ones. Clean up before rolling camera. Don't come across like a bbad ass or douche bag. So macho in Vids. Remember some day you're gonna have accountants or librarians coming across your site wanting to order their first bean, and they liked Heisenberg so they want to buy from u. Your internet persona should be nice guy not meathead. Nice sells, meathead holds you back and counters your hard work.

Try drying whole plant for long slow dry. Dark,cool, longer dry. Smoother smoke. 

Keep up the ambition and willingness to invest. U clearly have the desire to be the best.

I had the same talk with my friend E from dungeons vault like 5 years ago. He used to be a dick. Macho ego guy on forums.

Now he's living your dream.

I look forward to seeing your hard work pay off. You have slot of good ideas, and proper views on transparency etc. Don't ruin all that by being a dick.

You're welcome.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 3, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Homophobia and racist rants closed that thread, or something like that...


Honestly, I don't remember the racist rants, but there was some derogatory sexual orientation terms being thrown around by Antonio.
If you say it, you have to own it. 

I'll let someone else finish the story.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 3, 2019)

You guys trying to ruin heisen by telling him to chill out like they do Lahey on Trailer Park Boys with the liquor.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 3, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> These cats have a business based on mixing pollen in water to pollinate..
> 
> Look up the firman pollen website look at their precision pollenation instructions...
> 
> ...


That's how my dad pollinated. He put pollen in a water bottle sprayer. And spray the fuck outta buds and hairs. I can remember setting in elementary class when we did the water kills pollen shit. I just thought to myself. Man my dad is jesus. Bc in school water kills pollen. In my dads grow room full of plants that I had jo idea what they were. He was doing the samething and making seeds. It was weird. But until i went to through school, and college. I never understood why they taught that us that. Bc it's not true. It does decrease viability. But not 100% as when it dries it made seeds in my dads flowers. I've never done it mix in water. I've done it mixed in flour to spread it thinner.


----------



## Dustjesus (Jan 3, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> I rolled in here to see if you had legit fems I might cop but Id have just as much reliability that what im getting sold is what it is supposed to be as i would from bag seed.
> 
> I drop once or twice a year for the homies so i could care less about your misdirection on the gb tip bro. Stop selling lies like you told gu lol


Then move along bro. No hard feelings


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Honestly, I don't remember the racist rants, but there was some derogatory sexual orientation terms being thrown around by Antonio.
> If you say it, you have to own it.
> 
> I'll let someone else finish the story.


I do remember the homophobic "humor" but the racist thing I may have confused with the old GGG thread. 

Mainly I'm just here because the action.


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 3, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> That's how my dad pollinated. He put pollen in a water bottle sprayer. And spray the fuck outta buds and hairs. I can remember setting in elementary class when we did the water kills pollen shit. I just thought to myself. Man my dad is jesus. Bc in school water kills pollen. In my dads grow room full of plants that I had jo idea what they were. He was doing the samething and making seeds. It was weird. But until i went to through school, and college. I never understood why they taught that us that. Bc it's not true. It does decrease viability. But 100% as when it dries it made seeds in my dads flowers. I've never done it mix in water. I've done it mixed in flour to spread it thinner.


Yup. And considering each banana can produce over 30k pollen grains... Well anyone who cares can do the math.
I brought it up to see if the shit was gonna be worth buying. Just like if i take a clone i want to be sure its what it is. You cant help somebody that considers himself above everyone else.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 3, 2019)

that's the name of the game here... grow the beans he sends and give them an honest review. if they don't turn out to be what i expected or what i'm looking for i will move on. if they turn out good, then great i'll buy some more.

i actually thought about the cross-pollination issue and decided that everything in the rooms is a clone-only elite, so at worst i will be growing some random elite cross haha.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> Yup. And considering each banana can produce over 30k pollen grains... Well anyone who cares can do the math.
> I brought it up to see if the shit was gonna be worth buying. Just like if i take a clone i want to be sure its what it is. You cant help somebody that considers himself above everyone else.


Dude like ten other people already brought this up. If people read through the thread they would see that. So you did nothing but troll. Ironic


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 3, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> that's the name of the game here... grow the beans he sends and give them an honest review. if they don't turn out to be what i expected or what i'm looking for i will move on. if they turn out good, then great i'll buy some more.
> 
> i actually thought about the cross-pollination issue and decided that everything in the rooms is a clone-only elite, so at worst i will be growing some random elite cross haha.


My thoughts exactly.

Edit: itd be a shame if I thought I was popping mac1 x wedding cake. And ended up with black bananas × wedding cake. Idgaf jus send me beans already @Heisenbeans lol


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 3, 2019)

Same shit as taking one good cut to make beans and list them for sale under every catchy name out each year. Who cares its fire?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 3, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> i actually thought about the cross-pollination issue and decided that everything in the rooms is a clone-only elite, so at worst i will be growing some random elite cross haha.


I have a couple packs of Cannarado Tk91 crosses, that I figured would at least produce something decent, considering the stray pollen probably came from some "killer" unknown source, in Rado's love chamber.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 3, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> Same shit as taking one good cut to make beans and list them for sale under every catchy name out each year. Who cares its fire?


don't get me wrong tony, i understand what you're saying for sure. you need to do your best to ensure what you are sending out is what you say it is. i agree as well. i was just speaking for myself and somewhat just making a joke because i know i am interested in most of the cuts he holds.

i know who you are and i know the opinion of you held by a lot of people i respect as growers over on IC. the GB grows were always nice to watch.

heisen has always been straight with me and i wish him success. i am happy to help test his gear out.

when it comes to the pollen convo i am too ignorant to provide an opinion so i am just gonna sit back and read and maybe learn a thing or two from someone.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 3, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I have a couple packs of Cannarado Tk91 crosses, that I figured would at least produce something decent, considering the stray pollen probably came from some "killer" unknown source, in Rado's love chamber.


Eeewwww TK91 makes the pants tight.... maybe bc I'm fat and over weight. But I love tk91 too. Lol


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 3, 2019)

Ya know coming up im sure all of us were helped a long by others and we've all learned from each other and others mistakes. Tom Hill and others helped guide me as a breeder and countless others on grow skills. 
How many disaster breeders have we all seen through the years? I started out kinda like heisen except my goal was to be the anti rez dog lol.
Hes got the motivation, skills, gumption and decent genetics to make good seeds but that attitude of im the best and i got the best trust me has never gone over well in our community and anyone who has been around knows its a disaster waiting to happen. If youre gonna sell seeds be legit, make sure you deliver what you promise and dont cut corners.
No breeder worth anything is running a room full of pollen dropping plants together. You simply cant guarantee shit that way. Then you are just doing a different version of what he complained about gu doing.
You aint short on money bro. Do it right. Frame up little private rooms for them dudes with their own little lights or get some small tents. Thats the easy fix to one hole in your game. Wether you want to admit it or not anybody thats been around and knows anything is gonna call that contamination out.
Just like you did gu for his perceived shortcomings.

The harder fix is that im so great trust me shit.

We got plenty of shitty breeders weve all been gotten by through the years. You got a chance to fix that shit now or be the next shitty breeder.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> We got plenty of shitty breeders weve all been gotten by through the years. You got a chance to fix that shit now or be the next shitty breeder.


But if that happened, he could always change his handle to HeisenBurbuja, and carry on as if it never happened, eh antonio?


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 3, 2019)

Amos, lets see your address get posted online if you are facing a twenty year mandatory minimum with hundreds of plants going for selection of a project you spent half a decade working on with 4 kids. You dont bother me. Guys like you are a side affect of legalization.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> Ya know coming up im sure all of us were helped a long by others and we've all learned from each other and others mistakes. Tom Hill and others helped guide me as a breeder and countless others on grow skills.
> How many disaster breeders have we all seen through the years? I started out kinda like heisen except my goal was to be the anti rez dog lol.
> Hes got the motivation, skills, gumption and decent genetics to make good seeds but that attitude of im the best and i got the best trust me has never gone over well in our community and anyone who has been around knows its a disaster waiting to happen. If youre gonna sell seeds be legit, make sure you deliver what you promise and dont cut corners.
> No breeder worth anything is running a room full of pollen dropping plants together. You simply cant guarantee shit that way. Then you are just doing a different version of what he complained about gu doing.
> ...


The pollen moms are sealed in one room man. They are imprisoned. I'm pulling the sacks off the reversed mons before they even open. They are taken to another sealed room and opened and the pollen goes into a flour mix in sealed containers
When it us time to pollinate each mom they will be placed on a 2x4 flood table with a drain line that goes through the floor. The moms are pollinated. These seed moms are only 3 to 4 node moms. They're not 3 foot plants.
They are much easier to manage

After they are pollinated they sit for 2 hrs and than I spray them down heavy with a water hose. Every thing goes down the drain with the flour. Were not talking open pollination here this a very controlled event. After that I raise the room temp to 110 degrees and 100 percent humidity for 30 minutes to kill anything that could possibly be left behind on the seed mom which is unlikely pollen spores would survive that blast and humidity spike.

Than they go back to the seed mom room and back on the flood table. 


I think your missing the point that all these pollen sacks are removed before they are open. I'm not scraping pollen off the floor here man. Individual sacks will be removed 1 x 1.
Seed moms are 3 rooms over in a completely sealed room away from the other ones. That flower room will hold CO2 level for 4 hrs before it drops. I built it myself and its sealed the fuk up.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

I.am very familiar with cross contamination. I can see how some sloppy ass breeder is putting his hands on everything wearing the same clothes after touching all his pollen moms. Not here man
I have a case of throw away tyvek suits that ill.put on every time I pollinate. I'm not gonna do 1 plant at a time if its all the same pollen donor.
All wed cake crosses will be pollinated at the same time so whatever ones are up for that pollen that day will get it.
I don't need 20 booths cause even a sloppy ass breeder can contaminate every booth if there sloppy.
It dont make a difference. Open the tent bam pollen everywhere. Naw man I keep all my pollen moms locked up tight for a reason.

Just wait for the drops and we can take it from there.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 3, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Individual sacks will be removed 1 x 1.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> Amos, lets see your address get posted online .


Now Tony....you know I was there when it all went down. I have no memory of that ever happening. I'd bet no one else does either.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4259419


The majority of fem bananas wont open up. You have to pull them off and clip the tip of the banana and pollen pours out like a pixie stick.
This is how I have always collected female pollen. Stupid easy and fool proof.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Now Tony....you know I was there when it all went down. I have no memory of that ever happening. I'd bet no one else does either.


I don't recall his address being posted on that thread so if it was it was removed very quickly.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Now Tony....you know I was there when it all went down. I have no memory of that ever happening. I'd bet no one else does either, tonio.


Didn't happen here, not that I seen. Heard it happened on IC
Said rat, sock puppeted on up and added to the shit inferno over here.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 3, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Didn't happen here, not that I seen. Heard it happened on IC
> Said rat, sock puppeted on up and added to the shit inferno over here.


That part of the story really does suck. No matter how much I ever dislike someone that's just something that should never even be an option. Like it should not even be in the equation.its a shame we still have to deal with low life rats in this business.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That part of the story really does suck. No matter how much I ever dislike someone that's just something that should never even be an option. Like it should not even be in the equation.its a shame we still have to deal with low life rats in this business.


But who gives out anything but a designated receiver's address, especially if 
" you are facing a twenty year mandatory minimum with hundreds of plants going for selection of a project you spent half a decade working on with 4 kids." ? Besides Tony, I mean.


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 3, 2019)

Well man I came in asking questions because I am always looking for inbred material (rare these days ha) so I do my DD before I buy and we all know the fuckery in the fem game these days.

I didnt read this whole thread and most wont especially with the back and forth on these boards. Maybe update your first post with the most asked shit and your vids. I got a five plus year dev thread with every bit of info you could imagine and i still get hit up with the same questions.

A lot wont open but plenty will. The glue reversed for one will open and dust your room. Especially if your cs is strong as you say. Anyway ill watch and see whats up.

Good luck.

Ps. Its 2018 now you guys are hollering racism in that thread like clowns, your story gets better every time. Next year it will be dead unicorns and public littering.
Like I say have some dude put your addy up, and risk your kids and twenty year mandatory minimum that forces an immediate move and
Seedmoms in a fucking uhaul and see how you react. You must have missed the post at the mag with 200 pots three plants each for my bx selections.
And Amos you dont know the details and even if you did the story would change next year. Like i said guys like you are a byproduct of legalization. Have a good one.


----------



## althor (Jan 3, 2019)

^ You know, updating the OP with commonly asked questions and strain descrips is actually a good idea. He is right, reading through threads of this type can be grueling if you are looking for something specific.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 3, 2019)

althor said:


> ^ You know, updating the OP with commonly asked questions and strain descrips is actually a good idea. He is right, reading through threads of this type can be grueling if you are looking for something specific.


Problem with that is after so long you can no longer update a post


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 3, 2019)

Ya didnt realize that here, everywhere else you can. Maybe he can as an advertiser or get a mod too. Anyway just a suggestion from experience the same questions will always come especially when orders open up and them emails roll in.

Yall be cool.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 4, 2019)

East coast sour D on a branch I didnt spray that heavy


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 4, 2019)

Wedding Cake, It's on now.....

Removed pic cause it had my fingerprint in it lol.
I'll put up another one tomorrow


----------



## DCcan (Jan 4, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> It's like you found a time capsule. Took you all the way back to the exact events and memory of that day. Pretty cool.


Since this is as off topic as everything else...The old barn beans are ready to send out to @CoB_nUt, @whytewidow @Thegermling , looks like "about a hundred" beans. All types of crazy beans in there, enormous, green, brown, small, red, slightly burnt etc. Good luck brining the FrankenBeans back to life


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 4, 2019)

The time capsule beans,I remember now!


edit:I didn't know there was a list. I was saying the red strains beans will be requested first. I had go back and find the post lol. Damn this thread moves fast.


----------



## boybelue (Jan 4, 2019)

DCcan said:


> Since this is as off topic as everything else...The old barn beans are ready to send out to @CoB_nUt, @whytewidow @Thegermling , looks like "about a hundred" beans. All types of crazy beans in there, enormous, green, brown, small, red, slightly burnt etc. Good luck brining the FrankenBeans back to life
> View attachment 4259504


It'll be interesting to see if they pop, will you guys getting these keep us informed?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 4, 2019)

I released a few packs of the gg4 X wifi43 while I was testing them. I decided not to formerly release them because I had so many other strains going and the wifi43 mom I was using was hermie prone so i scrapped the project but told the guys i gave the seeds to already they was on there own and to keep an eye out. Dude sends me a pic of one the GG4 X wifi43 he has going now. Super excited to get crosses out with this glue cut with some of the other moms i have.
These are not my pics but they are from the seeds I sent out from the GG4 mom.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I released a few packs of the gg4 X wifi43 while I was testing them. I decided not to formerly release them because I had so many other strains going and the wifi43 mom I was using was hermie prone so i scrapped the project but told the guys i gave the seeds to already they was on there own and to keep an eye out. Dude sends me a pic of one the GG4 X wifi43 he has going now. Super excited to get crosses out with this glue cut with some of the other moms i have.
> These are not my pics but they are from the seeds I sent out from the GG4 mom.
> 
> View attachment 4259626
> ...


These pictured are GG4 s1's or GG4 X Wifi43?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 4, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> These pictured are GG4 s1's or GG4 X Wifi43?


That was the GG4 X Wifi43 cross. I sent out a few packs of them to some guys that asked me for them in PM, Dude just messaged me back cause i asked him about a post he made on another thread about the city slicker throwing mad nuts and pollinating his jelly pie, His exact words to me was everything he got from me has been soild as fuck. Said the GG4 seeds i sent were bad ass and i asked if he had a pic. thats what he sent me.
@HydroRed dont that plant look alot like the Glue. thats crazy


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 4, 2019)

Lots of glue crosses look much like glue, as does this one. Does look very nice.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 4, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Lots of glue crosses look much like glue, as does this one. Does look very nice.


My wedding Cake X GG4 cross gonna be my number 1 seller. Those 2 plants are rediculous.The cake puts out rediculous offspring anyway so that one is gonna be good to go. super excited to see GG4 crossed to purple punch, I just saw a plant up on joseys IG of the glue crossed to LVPK and that plant looked gassy as fawk.
I asked dude what the nose was on her that has the GG4 Wifi cross and he said LOUD


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2019)

boybelue said:


> It'll be interesting to see if they pop, will you guys getting these keep us informed?


Jus got a bottle of GA3 in the mail today. Just for these.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I released a few packs of the gg4 X wifi43 while I was testing them. I decided not to formerly release them because I had so many other strains going and the wifi43 mom I was using was hermie prone so i scrapped the project but told the guys i gave the seeds to already they was on there own and to keep an eye out. Dude sends me a pic of one the GG4 X wifi43 he has going now. Super excited to get crosses out with this glue cut with some of the other moms i have.
> These are not my pics but they are from the seeds I sent out from the GG4 mom.
> 
> View attachment 4259626
> ...



Nice plant but horrible node spacing. Did it stretch that much. Or was there not enough light. Looks like 5 inch spacing.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 4, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Nice plant but horrible node spacing. Did it stretch that much. Or was there not enough light. Looks like 5 inch spacing.


Thats how the glue stacks up, always big golf ball nugs stretched apart than a big top. I like that kind of spacing,less likely to mold and always big yields.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Thats how the glue stacks up, always big golf ball nugs stretched apart than a big top. I like that kind of spacing,less likely to mold and always big yields.


Honestly you shouldnt get mold indoors. Of you know what your doing. I run a Airborne G13 x Genius that had big spacing like that. Had huge baseball nugs. And huge top main almost the size of a 2 liter pop bottle.


----------



## main cola (Jan 4, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Nice plant but horrible node spacing. Did it stretch that much. Or was there not enough light. Looks like 5 inch spacing.


That’s what my Gorilla Wrecks did. Stretchy plants


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2019)

main cola said:


> That’s what my Gorilla Wrecks did. Stretchy plants


That's purdy


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 4, 2019)

banana sherbert sundae glue cake breath


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> banana sherbert sundae glue cake breath


That what will happen if cross contamination happens. But yet I still dont see how those couldn't be good. Lol


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That was the GG4 X Wifi43 cross. I sent out a few packs of them to some guys that asked me for them in PM, Dude just messaged me back cause i asked him about a post he made on another thread about the city slicker throwing mad nuts and pollinating his jelly pie, His exact words to me was everything he got from me has been soild as fuck. Said the GG4 seeds i sent were bad ass and i asked if he had a pic. thats what he sent me.
> @HydroRed dont that plant look alot like the Glue. thats crazy


Def glue leaner. Seems the Wifi cross brought a little bit more sugar leaf than GG4 cut, but a nice example for sure. @whytewidow The original glue stretches like crazy on me no matter what I tried. She just did what she wanted to and I dealt with it lol. With all the passive heatsinks in the grow pic, I'd say genetics over lighting if I had to guess?


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Def glue leaner. Seems the Wifi cross brought a little bit more sugar leaf than GG4 cut, but a nice example for sure. @whytewidow The original glue stretches like crazy on me no matter what I tried. She just did what she wanted to and I dealt with it lol. With all the passive heatsinks in the grow pic, I'd say genetics over lighting if I had to guess?


I didnt even notice all the heatsinks in the background. I'd have to agree with you. Looks like plenty of light.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I released a few packs of the gg4 X wifi43 while I was testing them. I decided not to formerly release them because I had so many other strains going and the wifi43 mom I was using was hermie prone so i scrapped the project but told the guys i gave the seeds to already they was on there own and to keep an eye out. Dude sends me a pic of one the GG4 X wifi43 he has going now. Super excited to get crosses out with this glue cut with some of the other moms i have.
> These are not my pics but they are from the seeds I sent out from the GG4 mom.
> 
> View attachment 4259626
> ...


Shit I remember you mentioning those.. can u send me a few of those also with the testers? shit looks heater, and I gotta thing for the gg and 43


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 4, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Shit I remember you mentioning those.. can u send me a few of those also with the testers? shit looks heater, and I gotta thing for that 43


There gone,threw em all out. Personally didnt feel like they made the cut so I dont like holding onto shit like that. They'll be more better soon.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> There gone,threw em all out. Personally didnt feel like they made the cut so I dont like holding onto shit like that. They'll be more better soon.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 4, 2019)

Dude was one of the very very few I gave the banana cookie cut to. I sent him those seeds when I mailed the cut. Here she is on his end with about 4 weeks left.
Asked him about the nose he said peanut butter sugar cookies loud as fuk. That will change in a couple weeks to banana twinkie. Finished flowers are super loud.



Dude said everything I gave him has been rock solid lol. I like to hear shit like that fa sho.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 4, 2019)

banana twinkies are an absolute abomination

cut looks fire


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 4, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> Ya know coming up im sure all of us were helped a long by others and we've all learned from each other and others mistakes. Tom Hill and others helped guide me as a breeder and countless others on grow skills.
> How many disaster breeders have we all seen through the years? I started out kinda like heisen except my goal was to be the anti rez dog lol.
> Hes got the motivation, skills, gumption and decent genetics to make good seeds but that attitude of im the best and i got the best trust me has never gone over well in our community and anyone who has been around knows its a disaster waiting to happen. If youre gonna sell seeds be legit, make sure you deliver what you promise and dont cut corners.
> No breeder worth anything is running a room full of pollen dropping plants together. You simply cant guarantee shit that way. Then you are just doing a different version of what he complained about gu doing.
> ...


I grew up wanting to be like mike, but as a 6ft white guy who can't jump my dreams were crushed.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> banana twinkies are an absolute abomination
> 
> cut looks fire


Twinkies period are. And I'm fat and dont like twinkies. Nasty AF


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 4, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Twinkies period are. And I'm fat and dont like twinkies. Nasty AF


Twinkies are gross af but the banana ones are on a whole other level of wtf.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 4, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I grew up wanting to be like mike, but as a 6ft white guy who can't jump my dreams were crushed.


You gotta drain those three pointers to make up for not jumping, lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 4, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Twinkies period are. And I'm fat and dont like twinkies. Nasty AF





CannaBruh said:


> Twinkies are gross af but the banana ones are on a whole other level of wtf.


You two guys are crazy. Twinkies are bomb, not as good since hostess shut down and reopened but still Ill smash a twinkie.

Banana twinkes or choco twinkies are a hard pass though.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You two guys are crazy. Twinkies are bomb, not as good since hostess shut down and reopened but still Ill smash a twinkie.
> 
> Banana twinkes or choco twinkies are a hard pass though.


Don't get me wrong, i'll smash a box, but they're f'n nasty.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 4, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Don't get me wrong, i'll smash a box, but they're f'n nasty.


I cant argue that though, they probably are made with powdered everything. 

Just fucking with you guys. Ill smash like 3-4 and then wonder why the hell I just ate them. Im addicted to junk food...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You two guys are crazy. Twinkies are bomb, not as good since hostess shut down and reopened but still Ill smash a twinkie.
> 
> Banana twinkes or choco twinkies are a hard pass though.


Twinkies look better on the box than they taste in my mouth..

Suzy-Q's on the other hand... oooweee. I cant even buy them bitches no more cuz I'll eat the box in one sitting


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 4, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Twinkies look better on the box than they taste in my mouth..
> 
> Suzy-Q's on the other hand... oooweee. I cant even buy them bitches no more cuz I'll eat the box in one sitting


I agree fully. I like the zingers better than Twinkies but I'll jam those suzy q and cup cakes though!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Twinkies look better on the box than they taste in my mouth..
> 
> Suzy-Q's on the other hand... oooweee. I cant even buy them bitches no more cuz I'll eat the box in one sitting


They just ain't as good since they brought them back. White snowballs, though.....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 4, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> They just ain't as good since they brought them back. White snowballs, though.....


That's what I'm saying. They started using cheaper ingredients after the buy out/reopening. 

The cake just aint the same. It is denser less fluffy tasting cake to all their products.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 4, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> They just ain't as good since they brought them back. White snowballs, though.....





thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's what I'm saying. They started using cheaper ingredients after the buy out/reopening.
> 
> The cake just aint the same. It is denser less fluffy tasting cake to all their products.


How long ago was that? It probably been 4-55 years since Ive had a snack cake..and now that you mention it, it wasnt as good as I had remembered

edit: I take that back.. I got one off one of the snack trucks one day about a year ago.. the suzy-Q was on steroids. Idk if they are all like that now but it was thicker and with more frosting, and now that I remember it it was better than the last one I had 4-5 years ago but not as good as I remember them 10-20 years ago

... and idk if swiss rolls are made by the same people, but whatever the fuck happened to swiss rolls? I bought one for my daughter and the fucker was nasty


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 4, 2019)

You could always make Heisenbeans world famous Strawberry Twinkie Delight


----------



## boybelue (Jan 4, 2019)

Anybody tried the Oreo Chocolate candy bars, I've been hooked on em lately.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 4, 2019)

Used to love some "twankies".I hear if left unopened(original version) they keep for eons.
My go to for *smash a box of snacks on a munchies binge*.....mmmmmmmmmmmm
 
And Choco milk.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 4, 2019)

i used to crush these things as a kid. i liked every flavor.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jan 4, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> i used to crush these things as a kid. i liked every flavor.


Yeah me to loved back then. There not the same as back then.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 4, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> i used to crush these things as a kid. i liked every flavor.


The chocolate joints were my jam... followed by lemon. It's been many many years, but I remember there was a big difference between the ones "fresh" off the truck and the ones with the dust on them that been sitting around on the shelf for months/years.


----------



## althor (Jan 4, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> The chocolate joints were my jam... followed by lemon. It's been many many years, but I remember there was a big difference between the ones "fresh" off the truck and the ones with the dust on them that been sitting around on the shelf for months/years.


 Yep, and I would throw mine in the microwave for about 15 secs to warm up the chocolate. Oh so good.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 4, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> The chocolate joints were my jam... followed by lemon. It's been many many years, but I remember there was a big difference between the ones "fresh" off the truck and the ones with the dust on them that been sitting around on the shelf for months/years.





althor said:


> Yep, and I would throw mine in the microwave for about 15 secs to warm up the chocolate. Oh so good.


yeah, super bomb. mine rarely made it home and i bought them two at a time haha


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 4, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> The chocolate joints were my jam... followed by lemon. It's been many many years, but I remember there was a big difference between the ones "fresh" off the truck and the ones with the dust on them that been sitting around on the shelf for months/years.


lol,yup the dusty ones. Ahhh the nostalgia. Sometimes as a kid, it was either dusty apple pie or those oatmeal cream cakes. Dusty apple pie in the microwave for the win!!! We all know microwave killed germs and woke up the pie from It's staleness....eh,right?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 4, 2019)

All these stoners in here with munchies and 8 pages about the history of hostess and shit Haha
Good stuff


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 4, 2019)

Any of you'll know what this is? Cost me one of my favorite girls that took one for the team but she mine now.


----------



## Precaution (Jan 4, 2019)

There's my baby. Can't wait for those beans.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2019)

Sally Struthers?


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 4, 2019)

sunset sherb?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 4, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Sally Struthers?


You a fool man


----------



## boybelue (Jan 4, 2019)

Super Sport to the Bowtie heads!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> You a fool man


If you're not having fun, you're not doing it right, HH.


----------



## boybelue (Jan 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Any of you'll know what this is? Cost me one of my favorite girls that took one for the team but she mine now.
> View attachment 4260000


These buckets are much closer together than your other runs, why is that?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 4, 2019)

super skunk. or sundae stallion.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 5, 2019)

boybelue said:


> These buckets are much closer together than your other runs, why is that?


Those are veg moms for the seed mom clones. Dont need to be far apart.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> super skunk. or sundae stallion.


Sundae stallion


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Sundae stallion


lol...figuered I get a response similar that,once I edited my post to include it.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Sundae stallion


You coulda just asked Heisen.....I got a pack of "testers" here for ya.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Jan 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Used to love some "twankies".I hear if left unopened(original version) they keep for eons.
> My go to for *smash a box of snacks on a munchies binge*.....mmmmmmmmmmmm
> View attachment 4259851
> And Choco milk.


Toss those motherfuckers in the freezer and they are like ghetto mini ice cream cakes


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 5, 2019)

Nom nom sunset sherbert. Once the shelves are stocked can u tissue cultures ? Imagine a wack of Tupperwares with all those genetics wowzers . 

Wedding cake, gg , ss test tubes mailed worldwide . Buy 2 get 1 free. Oh sorry guys I must've passed out . Was dreaming for a bit


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Still no luck on the autos. View attachment 4253477 I haven't given up. My last try with these beans in particular will be me putting them into an aloe vera plant.
> Lol...it's crazy but I've had two beans sprouted in the pot since Dec 4 that didn't pop,or barely cracked. Don't know how to get my post from the chucker's thread with the pic over here but this is my first aloe popped bean.
> 
> QUOTE="CoB_nUt, post: 14621749, member: 930717"]Had some beans that didn't sprout in the peat pellets after soaking,sinking,cracking,papertowel till tap emerges and into jiffy pellets over the last few weeks. I usually get sprouts 1-3 days after they are in pellets.
> ...


wellwuddayafukking know?!!!! Damn aloe Vera plant is a miracle worker. I checked this pot 2 days ago.I actually forgot about the beans,It's been nearly a week since last I watered the aloe.
Haha..One of these mufukkas sprouted!!! Peep it
 
#nevergiveup lol.It took 2+weeks?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 5, 2019)

Gonna mist that seed hull see it It'll just fall off. They weren't buried deep. I see they were displaced by the last watering I have the aloe.
2 beans each were put on either side of their respective marker.

edit* there were 5 beans total. I forgot 1 extra because I thought I lost one.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Gonna mist that seed hull see it It'll just fall off. They weren't buried deep. I see they were displaced by the last watering I have the aloe.
> 2 beans each were put on either side of their respective marker.
> 
> edit* there were 5 beans total. I forgot 1 extra because I thought I lost one.


Yeah man them seeds are old but I think if people set em in a water cup and forgot about em they would pop.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah man them seeds are old but I think if people set em in a water cup and forgot about em they would pop.


Yea,I intend to do so with the others now that I know there's a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow I'll just choke slam the germination leprechaun guarding it and pop the rest.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 5, 2019)

20 flowers off the cake and this is all the pollen I got.
Gonna be hard pressed to let these go for cheap if it takes me an hr to get this much pollen. I need this pollen to make s1s. Nor so worried about the crosses cause I got a whole fukin jar of glue pollen now and ecsd.
Ima send these cake s1s out for free to a limited amount of people that asked. Its definitely on now.
#weddingcakes1s


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 5, 2019)

It will be flowered in the veg tent under 6/6/6/6.I may even transplant it into a cutoff 2-liter.I wasn't thinking about it when I was digging it out of the aloe vera pot.
Shell came off with some misting and a lil toothpick action.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 5, 2019)

Were pods empty or they just held very little pollen?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Were pods empty or they just held very little pollen?


Very little pollen. By time I cut it with flour will take 300 flowers to pollinate 1 seed plant.
I'm gonna dry the sacks out to harvest the pollen.


----------



## Sebud (Jan 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> 20 flowers off the cake and this is all the pollen I got.
> Gonna be hard pressed to let these go for cheap if it takes me an hr to get this much pollen. I need this pollen to make s1s. Nor so worried about the crosses cause I got a whole fukin jar of glue pollen now and ecsd.
> Ima send these cake s1s out for free to a limited amount of people that asked. Its definitely on now.
> #weddingcakes1s
> ...


I would love to try the cake out but with limited amounts to be had on the first go I think you should pick and choose between some of the better growers I think it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 6, 2019)

Yikes that has to be a little disappointing.I'm sure you were looking forward to using the WC.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 6, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> Yikes that has to be a little disappointing.I'm sure you were looking forward to using the WC.


I can still use it it's just gonna be limited number of s1s


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I can still use it it's just gonna be limited number of s1s



Yeah i know just sayin the cake was the one you seemed quite excited to use.So i would think that little return had to be a slight kick in the nuts.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 6, 2019)

Just because it's not the best pollen donor doesn't mean it can't bear witness to other donors.


----------



## Highsince76 (Jan 6, 2019)

If it will help, I'm with Sebud on this. Personally, I have some issues to work out anyways, and may not be able to do them the justice they deserve on the first round. Don't want to take the chance and just "accept" because it is such a generous offer. That's not me.

I'll just wait till you have more availability and I get shit sorted out 100%.

No problem paying for them when they are ready, and more importantly, I am 100% ready.

Keep pushing on for that quest to killer fems. Your real close Bro! 
I can almost taste the cake.

Best of luck.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 6, 2019)

Highsince76 said:


> If it will help, I'm with Sebud on this. Personally, I have some issues to work out anyways, and may not be able to do them the justice they deserve on the first round. Don't want to take the chance and just "accept" because it is such a generous offer. That's not me.
> 
> I'll just wait till you have more availability and I get shit sorted out 100%.
> 
> ...


same here. Hate to, lol, but i can wait. Good luck


----------



## boybelue (Jan 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Very little pollen. By time I cut it with flour will take 300 flowers to pollinate 1 seed plant.
> I'm gonna dry the sacks out to harvest the pollen.


Are your reversed donors under cobs? Do you think more intense red light like a 2k hps might kick up the pollen return? Might take some trial an error to get it down pat.


----------



## boybelue (Jan 6, 2019)

Another thing I've noticed with males is I don't get much pollen in the winter time because of the colder weather, they just dump more if I keep the room in the 90's. Strong red light and hot temps seem key for good male returns. Assuming reversed moms would be relative. Maybe somebody with more experience could chime in on that.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 6, 2019)

Some plants are fucky when you reverse them. It's not uncommon to hear of plants reversing poorly. It could be environment, too much or too little cs/sts, nutes or just genetics and nothing you change will help.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 6, 2019)

And it's always the plant you truly want to take forward that is stingey with the pollen or decides that it doesn't need to drop any pollen whatsover. LOL.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 6, 2019)

Either way I gave the glue ecsd pollen so far in abundance so every cut I have can be crossed to the cake.
This only effects the wed cake s1s. Regardless any cross made with cake will be just as good as the s1 anyway.
I'm doing the next cake reversal in DWC which is what I wanted to begin with. It could be a dialed in issue. Dirt is not my thing lol.
Someone mentioned temp but I like to keep the humidity and temp down because I've had issues in the past with the pollen not being as viable with warmer temps.
I have quite a few seed moms getting pollen next week so the process is already started.
I think you guys are gonna be super happy to get anything that comes off them tables.
The more time that passes the more crosses and s1s will be available and ilm keep updating on everything's availability. My veg room is getting super packed right now with upcoming seed moms and the pollen sources are only gonna grow with availability from here on out.
I'm a week in now on banana cookies,mac1,jet fuel og,ghost OG and bubba kush reversal.
Corey cut and purple punch being added to the reversal room this week and ADUB is going in next week.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 6, 2019)

Even the bastard seeds with the unknown daddy's will be worth popping. Those will be the first ones ready to go out. I'll post a list of all possible donors and the mom the bastards were pulled from.


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 6, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> wellwuddayafukking know?!!!! Damn aloe Vera plant is a miracle worker. I checked this pot 2 days ago.I actually forgot about the beans,It's been nearly a week since last I watered the aloe.
> Haha..One of these mufukkas sprouted!!! Peep itView attachment 4260213
> View attachment 4260214 View attachment 4260222
> #nevergiveup lol.It took 2+weeks?


Aloe is the shit. It can go weeks without being watered. I have an outdoor raised bed in my front porch that I'm trying to get a long line of aloe in. All the aloe plants are looking great except for the very end where this neighborhood outside cat keeps pissing on it and scraping around the bed. I want to kill the little mother fucker but he keeps the rats away


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I can still use it it's just gonna be limited number of s1s


I'll take one for the team. I was on your short list of folks who requested the wedding cake. You have so much that I want that I don't mind taking some other s1s instead. You can take me off that list and I'll choose something else whenever you send the pm. I'll actually be happy with almost any WC cross.


----------



## Precaution (Jan 6, 2019)

I planned to skip the Wedding cake this go around and try some of that GG4.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Even the bastard seeds with the unknown daddy's will be worth popping. Those will be the first ones ready to go out. I'll post a list of all possible donors and the mom the bastards were pulled from.


bastard cake... banana bastard... the possibilities are endlessly delicious  idk y but the bastard xs actually intrigue me the most 

"Heisens Bastard Beans".. shit could be a real market niche bro

edit: idk how I missed it the first time.. cake bastard instead of batter.. I know it's not what you're going for but I swear it might be something to think about at some point. You've got a genetic catalog that's shapin up and I would personally be all for it.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 6, 2019)

Well here's the gg4 pollen. I have 2 of these now.
These can go to any of the clones I have including the cake.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 6, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> Toss those motherfuckers in the freezer and they are like ghetto mini ice cream cakes


It doesnt matter regular, frozen, cooked, deepfried, strawberry delight nasty ass shit. The one dude posted. Lol. Twinkies are never good. And if you eat them. Theres something wrong with your brain internally. Something happened in the womb. And the result is you like twinkies. Lol. Gawd they is nasty. Lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 6, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Nom nom sunset sherbert. Once the shelves are stocked can u tissue cultures ? Imagine a wack of Tupperwares with all those genetics wowzers .
> 
> Wedding cake, gg , ss test tubes mailed worldwide . Buy 2 get 1 free. Oh sorry guys I must've passed out . Was dreaming for a bit



Aahhhhhhhh what a great dream... better than some sex dreams I've had. But hey atleast they are close to real life. 30 seconds or so. Lmfao


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 6, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Aahhhhhhhh what a great dream... better than some sex dreams I've had. But hey atleast they are close to real life. 30 seconds or so. Lmfao


Most of all gg4 crosses are done using the female as the seed mom and usually some Male pollinating her.
I think the gg4 pollen itself used to dust these elites is gonna make some fire ass offspring


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Well here's the gg4 pollen. I have 2 of these now.
> These can go to any of the clones I have including the cake.
> View attachment 4260755


NOT trying to tell you what to do BUT here is what I do I dry the sacks and pollen TOGEATHER when there REAL dry I chop them up rite along with the pollen,THAT WAY YOU LOOSE NUTHING as in your pollen and it will go a lot futher that way and add some FLOWER that is dryer then a pop corn fart as they say,hope that mite help you some.


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 6, 2019)

Popcorn farts are a thing?

Heisen, have you thought about selling clones? I wonder if it would be easier growing out 1000 clones and selling them for $50 to $100 each instead of reversing and making seeds. Or do both.

Would, or could you make something like this happen? I think it would be less work and with your "tweezerless" style it may be fun too


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 6, 2019)

tweezing sacs off before ripe is causing you grief. you simply dont have the facility to run as many strains as you have.

youre almost better off flowering one off site at a buddy's house and collecting a huge amount of pollen naturally, then bringing it home.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 6, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> tweezing sacs off before ripe is causing you grief. you simply dont have the facility to run as many strains as you have.
> 
> youre almost better off flowering one off site at a buddy's house and collecting a huge amount of pollen naturally, then bringing it home.


Theres no grief man. I have 0 issues with the glue or east coast
The cake is just not a big yielded on pollen plain n simple.
Pulling the sacks and rubbing them across a screen laid over the cap is stupid easy. All the pollen falls right in.
This wasnt a complaint or issue with what is going on. Those sacks are just not loaded like the others.
Here's one and if I barely touch it it falls off. Theres pollen In there but not alot.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 6, 2019)

Like I said the only thing this effects is the s1s on the cake. Instead of me having 10,000 seeds I have more like 500 a plant.
I'm gonna dry the sacks separately before I collect the pollen on them. Again this isn't an issue. It's just not as much pollen as I was hoping for.the DWC reversed cake may change that. We will see.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 6, 2019)

Precaution said:


> I planned to skip the Wedding cake this go around and try some of that GG4.


I'll have a shit load of GG4 X wed cake. Thise should be fire.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 6, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Popcorn farts are a thing?
> 
> Heisen, have you thought about selling clones? I wonder if it would be easier growing out 1000 clones and selling them for $50 to $100 each instead of reversing and making seeds. Or do both.
> 
> Would, or could you make something like this happen? I think it would be less work and with your "tweezerless" style it may be fun too


No interest in selling clones really. It's a disaster to deal with on top of sending that shit through the mail is nerve wracking.
I have hard enough time dealing with people's bullshit on trades and theres always that one guy that'll want to send me a half dead clone.
Plus I dont wanna hand out the real to everyone and there grandma.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> No interest in selling clones really. It's a disaster to deal with on top of sending that shit through the mail is nerve wracking.
> I have hard enough time dealing with people's bullshit on trades and theres always that one guy that'll want to send me a half dead clone.
> Plus I dont wanna hand out the real to everyone and there grandma.


Kills the value as clones are whored out too.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Theres no grief man. I have 0 issues with the glue or east coast
> The cake is just not a big yielded on pollen plain n simple.
> Pulling the sacks and rubbing them across a screen laid over the cap is stupid easy. All the pollen falls right in.
> This wasnt a complaint or issue with what is going on. Those sacks are just not loaded like the others.
> ...



Mmmmmmm ball sacks.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 6, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Kills the value as clones are whored out too.


No fun in running clones. Now me finding the next best thing in 500 gg4 wed cake crosses or banana cookies wedding cake. Yeah sign me the fuck up


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> No fun in running clones. Now me finding the next best thing in 500 gg4 wed cake crosses or banana cookies wedding cake. Yeah sign me the fuck up


thats why i want dem bastads!


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 6, 2019)

all fem seed company, just call it lesbian seeds


----------



## mjw42 (Jan 6, 2019)

Cool stuff on this whole process...I'm learning a lot. I've never done anything but grow from seed. Never even cloned anything. Carry on


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 6, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> all fem seed company, just call it lesbian seeds


more like transvestite seeds


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> No interest in selling clones really. It's a disaster to deal with on top of sending that shit through the mail is nerve wracking.
> I have hard enough time dealing with people's bullshit on trades and theres always that one guy that'll want to send me a half dead clone.
> Plus I dont wanna hand out the real to everyone and there grandma.


There is moor money to be made off seeds then they are in the clone busness.Around here in ky, you can get any clone for 25 bucks and yes there the real deal especiley gg4 every one has the real deal.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 6, 2019)

I make lots of fem, beans and have never sold not even one bean I give them away to friends and people in need.I make fem, for me to grow only and give the reast away.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 6, 2019)

iam working on g13 now to have fem, beans for this summers grow along with IAF both strains came from dr, green thumb in Canada.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Jan 6, 2019)

Glad I was in stupid early for the wedding cake , Need to feed that plant some oysters and get the libido level up lol .


----------



## Sebud (Jan 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Even the bastard seeds with the unknown daddy's will be worth popping. Those will be the first ones ready to go out. I'll post a list of all possible donors and the mom the bastards were pulled from.


I'd be happy to get my hands on a mixture of these you never know what you might find and it would be a good hunting party.


----------



## User64 (Jan 6, 2019)

I like the looks of that wedding cake. Has the purple color I'm looking for to bonsai one or two.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 7, 2019)

Spent 4 hrs pulling pollen sacks and collecting them and separating. 
Its alot of work
I noticed the wed cake sacks open but the actual bananas wont open no matter how long they hang. But I noticed the older ones were more filled up with pollen when I actually split them open. I have a good amount of cake pollen now cut with flour 
That shit goes a long ways. I've pulled over 100 sacks total and have enough to get over 500 seeds easy.
I'll continue to collect the next 6 weeks. 
Right now I have east coast sour diesel, wedding cake, and GG4 pollen. The gg4 and ecsd were filled up nice.
Nothing yet on the 91. It's taking its time.
I already knew some of these would reverse and produce better than others.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 7, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Popcorn farts are a thing?
> 
> Heisen, have you thought about selling clones? I wonder if it would be easier growing out 1000 clones and selling them for $50 to $100 each instead of reversing and making seeds. Or do both.
> 
> Would, or could you make something like this happen? I think it would be less work and with your "tweezerless" style it may be fun too



It's fine shipping clones to states where they lock u up? I've never done it and not down with it. Lol much rather get a bean instead.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 7, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> There is moor money to be made off seeds then they are in the clone busness.Around here in ky, you can get any clone for 25 bucks and yes there the real deal especiley gg4 every one has the real deal.



I've never seen such a thing around here. Guess my circle is too small lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 7, 2019)

This was made with the same wedding cake as @Heisenbeans cake cut. Wedding Cake × Wizard Punch. Wizard Punch is Purple Punch × Blissful Wizard. Everything JBEEZYS cake cut touches is just unreal. 

     


Sry to post pics in your thread. Jus wanted everyone to see the cake in crosses.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> This was made with the same wedding cake as @Heisenbeans cake cut. Wedding Cake × Wizard Punch. Wizard Punch is Purple Punch × Blissful Wizard. Everything JBEEZYS cake cut touches is just unreal.
> 
> View attachment 4261505 View attachment 4261506 View attachment 4261507 View attachment 4261508 View attachment 4261512
> 
> ...


I’d hate to trim that bitch though lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> This was made with the same wedding cake as @Heisenbeans cake cut. Wedding Cake × Wizard Punch. Wizard Punch is Purple Punch × Blissful Wizard. Everything JBEEZYS cake cut touches is just unreal.
> 
> View attachment 4261505 View attachment 4261506 View attachment 4261507 View attachment 4261508 View attachment 4261512
> 
> ...


Yeah man I been saying that for a while. I think that gg4 X cake gonna put out some unreal seedlings along with that banana cookies and purple punch. I mean shit really every elite I have crossed to the cake gonna put out fire.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 7, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> iam working on g13 now to have fem, beans for this summers grow along with IAF both strains came from dr, green thumb in Canada.



I've grown the g13 several times from greethumb and his iaf. 

I had several beans of critical mass that I got directly from Shantibaba and picked out the best male by stem smell and number of pollen sac'. It was also the most vigourous and earliest flowering. I had greenthumbs chem 4, g13, GSC and several more from greenthumb and several more females from other companies. So much pollen it looked like it snowed everywhere.

I didn't like the g13 all that much. Was hard to grow and had weird looking bud that would mold like no bodies business. Outside or inside. 

Greenthumb told me the weird looking bud was a deformity that would happen 1/1000 x. Next bean did it as well, and the next lol. 

I'm flowering out a critical cookies and critical 13 now. Really impressed by the overall sctructure of the mass/ cookies cross. The mass/13 cross still has the same gigantic yield you would expect from those 2 being paired up. 


These are all g13. Several outside bud and you see an inside bud pick. 

Got some monster plants outside. Topped the shit outta them and still got 10-12' tall and 10' wide. Had monster colas the size of 2 liters and milk jugs hanging off all over them. It loved being outside. If I remember right I got on average around 10 lbs off each one. But couldn't sell it because of the way it looked. People liked the potency but I could only move it at 100 an ounce instead the typical 275-350 like it was at the time. 
Now I could barely give it away. That 350 bud is now 175.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah man I been saying that for a while. I think that gg4 X cake gonna put out some unreal seedlings along with that banana cookies and purple punch. I mean shit really every elite I have crossed to the cake gonna put out fire.



Got a question. How much variation would their be if say you had 4 cuttings, 2 of each from different mother's. 

Throw some silver on plant A cut and have it polinate Plant B. 
Throw some silver on Plant B cut and have it pollinate plant A. 

Would be same genetics basically but pollen from different sources. How much genetic drift would their be?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 8, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Got a question. How much variation would their be if say you had 4 cuttings, 2 of each from different mother's.
> 
> Throw some silver on plant A cut and have it polinate Plant B.
> Throw some silver on Plant B cut and have it pollinate plant A.
> ...


That's a good question and I'm sure there will be differences.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 8, 2019)

I stopped by to see what's happening about your seeds. You don't have your S1's ready yet?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 8, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I stopped by to see what's happening about your seeds. You don't have your S1's ready yet?


I have a few seed moms going to 12 12 in the next week to start to be pollinated. This has been a process. The dwc issues set me back quite a bit. I'll have two wed cake moms going to the flood table for s1s and about a dozen wed cake moms for crosses with the pollen I have. Things are only get better from here as more moms in the flower room are reversed and I get more stuff going.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 8, 2019)

katsu cake sounds nice to me 

edit - is there a tiramisu strain?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 8, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have a few seed moms going to 12 12 in the next week to start to be pollinated. This has been a process. The dwc issues set me back quite a bit. I'll have two wed cake moms going to the flood table for s1s and about a dozen wed cake moms for crosses with the pollen I have. Things are only get better from here as more moms in the flower room are reversed and I get more stuff going.


Getting ready to seed my 2 WC I got with a Super Lemon Haze male.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 8, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Getting ready to seed my 2 WC I got with a Super Lemon Haze male.


Those will be good


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 8, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Those will be good


That's what I was thinking. It is the "butter cream" pheno of the SLH. It has a very "unique" flavor and aroma.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 8, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> That's what I was thinking. It is the "butter cream" pheno of the SLH.


I forgot u even had them cuts. Let me know how they turn out


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 8, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I forgot u even had them cuts. Let me know how they turn out


I sure will. I just about lost them, but they have came out of it and if I can pollinate them and reveg, I should have a great start at a line of decent genetics


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 8, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> where is the best and cheapest place to buy C.S to spray a few plants with???????????????


Make it. Cell charger and some silver jewlers wire. It's only a few bucks for a few feet of it. 

A piece if silver each on the + and - wires. Suspend in distilled water and don't let them touch. Run over night. Store in a dark place as light degrades cs.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Jan 8, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Make it. Cell charger and some silver jewlers wire. It's only a few bucks for a few feet of it.
> 
> A piece if silver each on the + and - wires. Suspend in distilled water and don't let them touch. Run over night. Store in a dark place as light degrades cs.


You can also use a 9V battery with its hook up like out of a smoke detector for the power source if You don't want to use a cell charger , rest the same process as stated by Whitebb . Good stuff.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 8, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I forgot u even had them cuts. Let me know how they turn out


Here is the WC. Just a tiny bud. I'm waiting on the pollen.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 8, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Here is the WC. Just a tiny bud. I'm waiting on the pollen.


That's her all day long lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 8, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's her all day long lol


I'm growing some of Gu's WC too. I do see some similarities. lol
I was bound and determined to bring them back to health. lol
I'll reveg and then reverse both of the clones and hopefully breed pollen from this and the SLH. The butter'sh creme comes from the Lemon Skunk from Vegas. (rumor)


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 8, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> katsu cake sounds nice to me
> 
> edit - is there a tiramisu strain?


I've seen tiramisu cookies before


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 8, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> You can also use a 9V battery with its hook up like out of a smoke detector for the power source if You don't want to use a cell charger , rest the same process as stated by Whitebb . Good stuff.


You can. 

I found though lower voltage works better. I like 1-3 volt cell chargers. The lower the voltage the smaller the silver partilces.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Jan 8, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> You can.
> 
> I found though lower voltage works better. I like 1-3 volt cell chargers. Theower the stage the smaller the silver partilces.


good to know, thanks .


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 8, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> good to know, thanks .


I had to edit it. I have big thumbs and use a phone to broswe. Sometimes I delete letters when typing and then it auto corrects.

The last line was the lower the voltage the smaller the silver partilces. I noticed faster female expression with lower voltage.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 8, 2019)

Pretty sure I got this pathogen issue whooped now. Been making a custom brew ewc tea and top feeding the root zone and adding 3 cups to 30 gallons every day. This is bad ass for getting the most out of these reversals.

I tried hth pool shock and it was a no go. The ppm of chlorine I needed would stop all root growth. It would keep the pathogen at bay but the plants would not grow.
Tried bleach with the same result.



Also the sunset sherbet is taking off and I'll have cuts off her in a couple weeks.
More pics coming later


----------



## Dustjesus (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> katsu cake sounds nice to me
> 
> edit - is there a tiramisu strain?


https://www.dcseedexchange.org/seeds.html#!/​Tiramisu-V2-Mandelbrot’s-Magnum-Opus-F2-x-OGKB-2-0-BX1-10-Regular-Seeds/p/128070765/category=31517021


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> https://www.dcseedexchange.org/seeds.html#!/Tiramisu-V2-Mandelbrot’s-Magnum-Opus-F2-x-OGKB-2-0-BX1-10-Regular-Seeds/p/128070765/category=31517021


made with the 2.0. wonder if it's the chunkypigs 2.0? probably a nice strain, but doesn't fit the name as well as bubba x wedding cake


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 8, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> View attachment 4261849


Salt bae


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 8, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> This was made with the same wedding cake as @Heisenbeans cake cut. Wedding Cake × Wizard Punch. Wizard Punch is Purple Punch × Blissful Wizard. Everything JBEEZYS cake cut touches is just unreal.
> 
> View attachment 4261505 View attachment 4261506 View attachment 4261507 View attachment 4261508 View attachment 4261512
> 
> ...


Looks beautiful, and frosty as hell, but isn't the calyx to leaf ratio a bit lacking?


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 8, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Looks beautiful, and frosty as hell, but isn't the calyx to leaf ratio a bit lacking?


Yeah she will be run through bubble bags. The entire plant. I let it her go natural bc I knew she was super indica dom. She didnt stretch at all. Maybe at most 3 inches. I have clones but I'll more than likely not run her again. The other phenos hermed right outta the gate. She was the only one that didnt and hasnt.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 8, 2019)

3 trays of seed moms just hit the cloners. These are a week veg than straight to 12 12 for pollination.
Things are about to get fired up.
Thanks to everyone for the help and support.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 8, 2019)

I want back in. lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 8, 2019)

Dwc back on track.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 8, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> You can also use a 9V battery with its hook up like out of a smoke detector for the power source if You don't want to use a cell charger , rest the same process as stated by Whitebb . Good stuff.



I bought some plugs just like this. It has aligator clips on each end. I have one of my silver coins I suspend in distilled water and let the 9 volt battery do its thing. 

Not these but almost just like em . 

https://www.amazon.com/SEOH-Battery-Connector-Alligator-Clips/dp/B0083LW84O


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 8, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Dwc back on track.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4261951



What kinda media do you use? I tried using just hydroton by itself but couldn't support the plant. I then mixed in gravel from the driveway and filtered out the small stuff and then sterilized it. I've found out in my tents I cannot pour water into the buckets through the media or it raises the PH point.


----------



## Precaution (Jan 8, 2019)

I am being unbelievably impatient for the Sunset Sherbert. I feel like a kid on Xmas day that is told to wait until Dad gets home to open presents, but he went to go get cigs and and beer around 9am but it is now 3pm and I am staring out the front window.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 8, 2019)

Precaution said:


> I am being unbelievably impatient for the Sunset Sherbert. I feel like a kid on Xmas day that is told to wait until Dad gets home to open presents, but he went to go get cigs and and beer around 9am but it is now 3pm and I am staring out the front window.


Ima do my best to make s1s of her. Either way I'll still have crosses. She might put out more pollen than any of em. Wont know till I start to reverse


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 8, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> 3 trays of seed moms just hit the cloners. These are a week veg than straight to 12 12 for pollination.
> Things are about to get fired up.
> Thanks to everyone for the help and support.
> 
> View attachment 4261947


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 9, 2019)

Added purple punch and stardawg Corey cut to the flower room for reversal.
So far in the flower room being reversed now is
Gorilla Glue 4
East coast Sour D
Wedding Cake
91 chem skunk VA
Jet fuel OG
Ghost OG
Mac1
Black banana cookies #9
Katsu bubba kush
Purple Punch
Stardawg Corey cut


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 9, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> What kinda media do you use? I tried using just hydroton by itself but couldn't support the plant. I then mixed in gravel from the driveway and filtered out the small stuff and then sterilized it. I've found out in my tents I cannot pour water into the buckets through the media or it raises the PH point.


I use hydroton but set my water low so I can get enough rocks around the stem in a 6 inch net pot


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 9, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Added purple punch and stardawg Corey cut to the flower room for reversal.
> So far in the flower room being reversed now is
> Gorilla Glue 4
> East coast Sour D
> ...


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 9, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> 3 trays of seed moms just hit the cloners. These are a week veg than straight to 12 12 for pollination.
> Things are about to get fired up.
> Thanks to everyone for the help and support.
> 
> View attachment 4261947


Please tell me what you use inside those trays to hold the clones? Never seen those brown ones before.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 9, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Please tell me what you use inside those trays to hold the clones? Never seen those brown ones before.


There made for holding the cubes off the bottoms. Good stuff. I don't remember 5he name but I can find it later


----------



## Heathen Raider (Jan 9, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Added purple punch and stardawg Corey cut to the flower room for reversal.
> So far in the flower room being reversed now is
> Gorilla Glue 4
> East coast Sour D
> ...


That lineup is prettier than a night at the strip club


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 9, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> That lineup is prettier than a night at the strip club


Going in in a couple weeks

GMO
Sundae Driver 
Sunset sherbert
Wedding Pie 6 C cut
Alien OG
Orange Daquri
Motorbreath 15
Adub
Lava Cake

Stay tuned


----------



## quiescent (Jan 9, 2019)

Orange daiquiri was one of the best Dank brand vape carts I've had. Was kinda disappointed the grape pie bx didn't hit some orange cookies, now I'm glad that didn't happen. 

Super hyped about what you're doing man.


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 9, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> There made for holding the cubes off the bottoms. Good stuff. I don't remember 5he name but I can find it later


Found something called "Grodan Smart Tray" that looks like it.


https://growershouse.com/grodan-gro-smart-tray-insert?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&adpos=1o2&scid=scplp452&sc_intid=452&keyword=&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIwNC3hbLi3wIVC5yzCh3nHw7lEAQYAiABEgLvUPD_BwE


----------



## led1k (Jan 9, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> The only thing I have to add is, please for the love of god finish your walls!!


COMPLETELY ROFLMFAO!!


----------



## Turpman (Jan 10, 2019)

Are you done taking testers on your sight Heisenbeans? I get a 500 server error? Would like to do some Hiesenbeans vs Greenpoint grows.


----------



## Kushash (Jan 10, 2019)

led1k said:


> COMPLETELY ROFLMFAO!!


It's not cool to pull and edit someone's post from the past just to get others to restart a fight.
If you have an opinion just say it.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 10, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Are you done taking testers on your sight Heisenbeans? I get a 500 server error? Would like to do some Hiesenbeans vs Greenpoint grows.


It should be working now. If you wanna do some side by sides I'll take that Pepsi challenge with pleasure.
As soon as things get closer to the drop everything on the site will be finished and added like its supposed to be.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 10, 2019)

gmo nice catch, jmho.


----------



## led1k (Jan 10, 2019)

Kushash said:


> It's not cool to pull and edit someone's post from the past just to get others to restart a fight.
> If you have an opinion just say it.


Very sorry. My intent was to point to the humor I thought was there. 

Edit: Most certainly not intended to start/fan a fight. I put a couple folks on ignore so I wouldn't have to see all the sniping. I'm still not caught up on this thread but it started to feel like what happens at times on the GPS thread


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 10, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> gmo nice catch, jmho.


Definitely one I wanna get reversed. I have big plans for her. GMO x wed cake gonna be fire


----------



## Turpman (Jan 10, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> It should be working now. If you wanna do some side by sides I'll take that Pepsi challenge with pleasure.
> As soon as things get closer to the drop everything on the site will be finished and added like its supposed to be.


Cool thanks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 10, 2019)

led1k said:


> Very sorry. My intent was to point to the humor I thought was there.
> 
> Edit: Most certainly not intended to start/fan a fight. I put a couple folks on ignore so I wouldn't have to see all the sniping. I'm still not caught up on this thread but it started to feel like what happens at times on the GPS thread


Dude, don't worry about it. Hell I thought it was funny and I'm assuming if Heisen was offended he'd be the first to let you know, lol.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 10, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I use hydroton but set my water low so I can get enough rocks around the stem in a 6 inch net pot


I have my water set low as well and I use 8" cups that fit down in a 5 gal bucket as well as my tote tote tops. I just used a dremmel and cut 8" circles in the tops. The roots push the plants out of the media or fall over. The big white driveway rocks work great in propping the plants upright. I had a jack herer in my very first run go wild on me. Stretched a whole lot more than I thought it would. It was clear out of the 8" net pot by the roots. 
I ended up getting almost 2 lbs off her though in just 1 tote but swallowed up a smaller plant beside her.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 10, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> I have my water set low as well and I use 8" cups that fit down in a 5 gal bucket as well as my tote tote tops. I just used a dremmel and cut 8" circles in the tops. The roots push the plants out of the media or fall over. The big white driveway rocks work great in propping the plants upright. I had a jack herer in my very first run go wild on me. Stretched a whole lot more than I thought it would. It was clear out of the 8" net pot by the roots.
> I ended up getting almost 2 lbs off her though in just 1 tote but swallowed up a smaller plant beside her.


Just put a tomatoe cage around the bucket and strap it up.i use scrogs so never have an issue but if I didnt scrog I would just use cages tied to the buckets


----------



## smashcity (Jan 10, 2019)

@Heisenbeans will you be announcing once the jetfuelog s1s are on sale? I know it's probably at least going to be 2 to 3 more months, but just want to know will we get a heads up?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 10, 2019)

smashcity said:


> @Heisenbeans will you be announcing once the jetfuelog s1s are on sale? I know it's probably at least going to be 2 to 3 more months, but just want to know will we get a heads up?


Yes I will be updating everytime I have seeds ready to go. I'm reversing jet fuel now and have a few cuts waiting on roots. I also have the jet fuel mom in the reverse room with 1 main branch I've been hitting with east coast pollen so the seeds that come off her will be ready in less than 8 weeks. I'll send them out for free to whoever wants them


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 10, 2019)

Sunset sherbert is mine. Roots are taking off and she's growing.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 10, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yes I will be updating everytime I have seeds ready to go. I'm reversing jet fuel now and have a few cuts waiting on roots. I also have the jet fuel mom in the reverse room with 1 main branch I've been hitting with east coast pollen so the seeds that come off her will be ready in less than 8 weeks. I'll send them out for free to whoever wants them


I've got extra room to run some things! just let me know!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 10, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I've got extra room to run some things! just let me know!


Yeah man I'll be sending out alot of freebies. This is not my source of income. I'm doing this because I got sick of all these weak ass lying ass breeders with 0 disclosure on what they are actually putting out. I remember how it was not having any access to anything worth a shit. Always a crap shoot trying to get a good cross of anything that was what it was supposed to be and not watered down f2s and shit. Breeders popping one pack of seeds and using the first female our of 10 as a star keeper.
Naw shit is gonna be right over this way.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 10, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah man I'll be sending out alot of freebies. This is not my source of income. I'm doing this because I got sick of all these weak ass lying ass breeders with 0 disclosure on what they are actually putting out. I remember how it was not having any access to anything worth a shit. Always a crap shoot trying to get a good cross of anything that was what it was supposed to be and not watered down f2s and shit. Breeders popping one pack of seeds and using the first female our of 10 as a star keeper.
> Naw shit is gonna be right over this way.


I have to admit the day we first spoke, about my jelly pie, I really thought you were just hating and being a dick, but I must say. I didn't know genetics could get this good! thanks again man!


----------



## quiescent (Jan 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I have to admit the day we first spoke, about my jelly pie, I really thought you were just hating and being a dick, but I must say. I didn't know genetics could get this good! thanks again man!


I miss your enthusiasm in the GPS thread, man.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 11, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I miss your enthusiasm in the GPS thread, man.


I'll pop back in, doing my last run of cookies and chem! so during flower I'll get some pics up and come say hi, nice to know ppl miss me, I left that thread bc I felt it was the exact opposite!


----------



## quiescent (Jan 11, 2019)

I think there was just a bad month or so where people were piling on the toxicity. I will say lots of folks were working different angles putting their legitimate 2 cents in on top of it. Just made a fucked up environment. Shit has calmed down it seems.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yes I will be updating everytime I have seeds ready to go. I'm reversing jet fuel now and have a few cuts waiting on roots. I also have the jet fuel mom in the reverse room with 1 main branch I've been hitting with east coast pollen so the seeds that come off her will be ready in less than 8 weeks. I'll send them out for free to whoever wants them


You already know I’m down and got rooms opening up in about 7-9weeks of course they’ll get there start is the new seed area where I can watch them better before becoming part of the perpetual


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Jan 11, 2019)

hello I tried to apply as a tester on your site and it didn't go through after all my info was entered im so sad. is it a site glitch? I wanted to run your gear and put up my first grow journal of 2019. hope you read this and can help heisenbeans .


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 11, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> hello I tried to apply as a tester on your site and it didn't go through after all my info was entered im so sad. is it a site glitch? I wanted to run your gear and put up my first grow journal of 2019. hope you read this and can help heisenbeans .


i would message him directly and maybe include links to some grow journals or an IG account with some reference pics. probably your best bet.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Jan 12, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> i would message him directly and maybe include links to some grow journals or an IG account with some reference pics. probably your best bet.


thanks man been trying but no luck on reaching him . poor me lol well when ya got some gear for sale I will def try ya out.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 12, 2019)

Giving the DWC another go. Pretty sure I got whatever issues I had worked out.
Left side
Gg4
Alien og
Wedding pie
Orange daquri 
Sundae driver
Right side
Wed cake
Sunset sherbert
Gmo
Corey cut
Banana cookies
Lava cake

If everything goes right these are going to flower room in a couple weeks for reverse.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 12, 2019)

4 trays of seed moms gonna hit the flood table as soon as I get roots. I have about 20 that already have roots below them that's getting moved tonight.


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Giving the DWC another go. Pretty sure I got whatever issues I had worked out.
> Left side
> Gg4
> Alien og
> ...


Heisen, what do you have in respect to skunk? I know a few pages back you said you had Skunk VA. Any immediate plans for that one?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 12, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Heisen, what do you have in respect to skunk? I know a few pages back you said you had Skunk VA. Any immediate plans for that one?


I could be mistaken but I believe that’s the name of a cut of chem 91 and it’s already being reversed


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 12, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Heisen, what do you have in respect to skunk? I know a few pages back you said you had Skunk VA. Any immediate plans for that one?


Like evergreen said it's being reversed now. I have a few pollen sacks on it I saw last night that looked ready to pull. I didnt have any time yesterday. I'll make s1s with it and a couple crosses and see how people want em.
Not gonna put alot of resources into stuff when I have so much shit that is good.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Like evergreen said it's being reversed now. I have a few pollen sacks on it I saw last night that looked ready to pull. I didnt have any time yesterday. I'll make s1s with it and a couple crosses and see how people want em.
> Not gonna put alot of resources into stuff when I have so much shit that is good.


Yeah, there’s 5 or 6 I can’t wait to get into the new tent. But, they’re all fire.


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 12, 2019)

I need 48 seeds (4 packs) by the middle of March. I will have empty rooms by then. Will this be possible by that time or will I have to get something to fill the space until a later date?


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 12, 2019)

wedding cake x gmo might be a plant I could be on a desert island and only get to pick one.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 12, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> wedding cake x gmo might be a plant I could be on a desert island and only get to pick one.



Totally


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 12, 2019)

Sunset sherbet cake, gmo cake nom nom I hope them sacs fill up with pollen for ya in the dwc. 

Someone should make a dart board template for those of us that can't decide.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 12, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I need 48 seeds (4 packs) by the middle of March. I will have empty rooms by then. Will this be possible by that time or will I have to get something to fill the space until a later date?


I'll have more than enough to pick from by march


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yes I will be updating everytime I have seeds ready to go. I'm reversing jet fuel now and have a few cuts waiting on roots. I also have the jet fuel mom in the reverse room with 1 main branch I've been hitting with east coast pollen so the seeds that come off her will be ready in less than 8 weeks. I'll send them out for free to whoever wants them



Well you know I want em. Lol


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 12, 2019)

Was the website down for you guys for a while?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 12, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Was the website down for you guys for a while?


No


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 12, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Was the website down for you guys for a while?


RIU was down for me last evening.


----------



## bighitter420 (Jan 12, 2019)

Jet fuel x ECSD? Oh yes


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 12, 2019)

bighitter420 said:


> Jet fuel x ECSD? Oh yes


I'll have them in the first drop


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Giving the DWC another go. Pretty sure I got whatever issues I had worked out.
> Left side
> Gg4
> Alien og
> ...


That mom list looks wicked. What are you favs indica doms? So ? - Do you have to worry about the pumps on the ground if there is a flood from your pots? is electrical on the ground? I'm just curious as a noob. thanks


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 12, 2019)

@Heisenbeans. I posted earlier for some testers. Do I need to hit your website? thanks


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 12, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> @Heisenbeans. I posted earlier for some testers. Do I need to hit your website? thanks


Stay tuned to the thread. I'm getting closer to having a list ready


----------



## Sebud (Jan 12, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Was the website down for you guys for a while?


Yes last night


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 12, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Heisen, what do you have in respect to skunk? I know a few pages back you said you had Skunk VA. Any immediate plans for that one?


The name VA skunk is just a reface to the name of the guy who held the clone, I believe anyway but it isn't a skunk plant per se. 

At least I think that is the way I read it in various threads. It is pure chem 91 and I know the chems are from p bud or dog bud depending on the story but I don't think these were skunk varieties. 

I can't really think of any elite cut skunks floating around, I'm sure there are though. Maybe sweet island or a Hawaiian variety would be cool? Not really high on the list for today's seed market.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 12, 2019)

skunk va is the dude its named after, he is an OG and goes back to the good ole days with duke diamond and such

he is on IG.

there is no real deal skunk elites at all, it is actually a holy grail, and is one of most sought after. unfortunately the real deal is either lost or being held by an old dude somewhere.

might not be high on the list for market, but holy grail for long time growers, connoseurs/afficianados/collectors.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 12, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> skunk va is the dude its named after, he is an OG and goes back to the good ole days with duke diamond and such
> 
> he is on IG.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I meant for today's hype market there are no skunks offered. Sam the skunk man helped end the old school skunk. Robbed a trash can, or was "handed" the trash can seed, dipped to Europe and now we have fruity skunk. Meanwhile the real deal is in some old ex biker gang member's garage or guerrilla grow.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 12, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> skunk va is the dude its named after, he is an OG and goes back to the good ole days with duke diamond and such
> 
> he is on IG.
> 
> ...


all true. the confusing part is Skunk VA gave Chemdog the 91 back and gave him a cut of the VA Super Skunk aka Mass Super Skunk. I think that's where things get confusing. Skunk VA is from VA and lives in Norcal. Him and Chemdog share a mutual friend.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 12, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The name VA skunk is just a reface to the name of the guy who held the clone, I believe anyway but it isn't a skunk plant per se.
> 
> At least I think that is the way I read it in various threads. It is pure chem 91 and I know the chems are from p bud or dog bud depending on the story but I don't think these were skunk varieties.
> 
> I can't really think of any elite cut skunks floating around, I'm sure there are though. Maybe sweet island or a Hawaiian variety would be cool? Not really high on the list for today's seed market.


I had some Hawaiian skunk that was great smoke. True 16-20 week sativa. Slow growing and hated topping or any kind of stress. Long limbs and bud that looked like a bunch of spears.

Never seeded it and didn't clone it long. Mistake.


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 12, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> skunk va is the dude its named after, he is an OG and goes back to the good ole days with duke diamond and such
> 
> he is on IG.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I guess there aren't any elite skunk plants/clones floating around. That would really be a gold mine. I've been threatening to get a few packs from The Nature Farm with those skunk crosses he does and see what kind of phenos I can find out of that.


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 12, 2019)

So what exactly is going to be available on the first drop?
Can you post a full list of 1st drop offerings?
I keep getting confused as you keep adding more strains lol. Which is great keep that shit coming i would just like a full list of whats for sure going to be available on the 1st drop. And are they going to be very limited or plenty to go around? 
And are you still thinking late February for the 1st drop?
Sorry if I sound redundant lol I’m just very excited really looking forward to your gear thx


----------



## nc208 (Jan 12, 2019)

@Heisenbeans you got so much nice shit in the line up its gonna be hard to choose, what do you think is the most powerful knockout Indica type you gonna have? I remember you spoke well of the Adub and Banana Cookies, is there anything else your favoring?


----------



## bighitter420 (Jan 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'll have them in the first drop


Definitely on my list. Have to balance the fruity/sweet ones im also after.


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 12, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> RIU was down for me last evening.


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 12, 2019)

The first drop will be about 8 weeks from now.
I finally got through the set backs and everything is looking good. In back in dwc so this is gonna make things so much better.
I have a small 2x4 table I just filled up and those are getting flipped in about a week. I have another 4x4 that that all the clones in the domes are going in as soon as they are rooted.theyll be a week veg than straight to flower.
Honestly I have so much shit right now it's hard to keep up with the exact amount of cuts I have for each strain that rooted.
As of next week these are the moms I know I will have going on the seed mom table.

GG4
GMO
Mac1
Banana cookies
Wedding Cake
East coast sour diesel
Ghost OG
Sundae driver
Bubba kush katsu
Corey cut stardawg
Purple punch

As of right this second I have 
91 chem pollen
Wed cake pollen
Gg4 pollen
Ecsd pollen

I'm waiting on nuts from 

Jet fuel OG
Banana cookies
Mac1
Purple punch
Corey cut stardawg
Ghost OG
Katsu bubba


If you see anything you want crossed let me know and I'll make it happen 

Right now I'm planning on crossing the lines I think will pair well together based on growing them.

If you want my opinion there all gonna put out fire cause I've grown over half of these out. Anything I have crossed to cake will be good.
Look for the east coast diesel crosses and s1s.

I mean shit man I cant really pick one.
If i had to only pick 1 cross to run a 500 plant pheno with it would be the banana cookies to wedding cake or GMO.
My second pick would be purple punch to wedding pie. That shit is gonna produce the next best thing. I'm gonna pheno hunt a 1 of a kind in them seeds after I get all caught up.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 12, 2019)

These are getting flipped in a week and pollinated. I got about 100 more going in a week after these.by that time I'll have 9 different pollens to work with.
Disregard the one in the purple cup.thats reserved for my homie that takes care of me.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 13, 2019)

I think I'm going to take some heat for this but I'm hoping you do some double cookie crosses ie cake x banana , driver or GMO I don't think u can lose


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 13, 2019)

And gage green already has bastard seeds at attitude


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> These are getting flipped in a week and pollinated. I got about 100 more going in a week after these.by that time I'll have 9 different pollens to work with.
> Disregard the one in the purple cup.thats reserved for my homie that takes care of me.
> View attachment 4263951




What's the far left stretch Armstrong is that gmo


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 13, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> What's the far left stretch Armstrong is that gmo


Alien og


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 13, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> I think I'm going to take some heat for this but I'm hoping you do some double cookie crosses ie cake x banana , driver or GMO I don't think u can lose


Absolutely. Looking forward to banana cookies and the orange daqurie cross as well as banana cookies and GMO.
Banana was selected from 300 plants by solfire.
The female was 9 and he kept a Male and crossed her to GMO to create the don mega which grabbed a cup in michigan.
I'll reverse the 9 and cross her to GMO as well as cake
Theres gonna be a few really nice banana cookies crosses on the first drop.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jan 13, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> all true. the confusing part is Skunk VA gave Chemdog the 91 back and gave him a cut of the VA Super Skunk aka Mass Super Skunk. I think that's where things get confusing. Skunk VA is from VA and lives in Norcal. Him and Chemdog share a mutual friend.


There’s talk that sour diesel is a cross
Of these two plants that happened in nyc accidentally


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jan 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Absolutely. Looking forward to banana cookies and the orange daqurie cross as well as banana cookies and GMO.
> Banana was selected from 300 plants by solfire.
> The female was 9 and he kept a Male and crossed her to GMO to create the don mega which grabbed a cup in michigan.
> I'll reverse the 9 and cross her to GMO as well as cake
> Theres gonna be a few really nice banana cookies crosses on the first drop.


I have their bad n boujee which is some heavy chem x to black banana cookies I believe it is


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 13, 2019)

That Banana cross sounds yummy. Haven't had anything with a consistent deep banana taste since the original S-1 release by Organkid. Ditto the Orange Daquiri. Jackie O was the last noteable orange strain I last ran... 

Fuckin A are you ever gonna be busy cleanin'....sortin' and packin' beans when all of these hit at once.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 13, 2019)

Getgrowingson said:


> There’s talk that sour diesel is a cross
> Of these two plants that happened in nyc accidentally


I know genetics express themselves in odd ways. I know both of the "parent" strains well and have been growing the ecsd for quite a while. 

I gotta say that it's not how I see the origin story going in my head. Ecsd is so stretchy and yields way too well to be the product of those strains imo. It could be those two mixed up with something else for sure though. 2+2=5 every once in a while so anything's possible.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 13, 2019)

Getgrowingson said:


> There’s talk that sour diesel is a cross
> Of these two plants that happened in nyc accidentally


So here are the details about Headband and Sour D. All this was taken from here:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BfteUnoH_MI/

Headband - I think it has a few different names
*kloppglass** = the weasel*
(stop and listen ) the chem 91 was crossed into a Northern lights this is my first cross from that I took 100 seeds labeled them one through 100 the first one the one the underdog I referred to the seeds as chemlights

*kloppglass*
Later I took one of the male chemlights and crossed into superskunk the sourDiesel was born out of a half pounds of weed with seeds to Vondo kept Some of the seeds for myself grew them out Vondo handed me a cut back I grew this along side of the seeds that I did Sometime do you do ground 97 AJ got his cutting Vondo says he got his seed from me in aDifferent bag of weed

Headband = Mass Super Skunk (or VA super skunk - Skunk VA gave it to Chemdog) x (Chem 91 x Northern Lights)

Here are the deets on Sour Diesel:

*growmoremids*
@kloppglass I’m beginning to think that you are talking about a completely different plant than the Sour that I know. Now, I can’t really say what exactly transpired after I left NY in the fall of 96, but I certainly know what went down before. It seems that the upstate side of the story has been largely omitted from the general narrative — so here I am to try and shed some light. First. This was a series of happy accidents coupled with an equal number of unfortunate events. Sour was not intentionally bred. Secondly, Sour is not the daughter of Chem, she is the grand-daughter. Let me explain...
*growmoremids*
This all started in the early 90’s... Chem made her way to NYC. There was a group of us who were all brought together because of a shared love of the Grateful Dead, glass and good weed. Around this time the Chem started making her rounds... no one liked the name “Chem” and we collectively began referring to her as the Diesel. Diesel started of as a descriptive for anything we would pay $500+ an ounce for, to which the Chem/Diesel became the defacto standard. I was fortunate to have access and was lucky to collect a bean here and there when they would mysteriously end up at the bottom of a jar. Even though I wasn’t gardening at the time, I had the foresight to collect the beans. By the time it came to put the seeds in the dirt, whose to say how many different Chem crops my small purse of seeds came from. So whose the daddy? That is the million dollar question. And one I believe to be unanswerable without the help of science.
*growmoremids*
It wasn’t until the winter of 94-95 that these seeds were germinated. Swell and I got a place in upstate NY to start our first garden. I was supposed to get a Chem cut after I brought back a bunch of seeds from Amsterdam for my friend with the Chem; but you can guess how that went. No cut for you! Instead he gave me some RFK beans and some Kyle Kushman’s PK beans. Thank you!!!Fortunately, we had collected those Chem bag seeds. Out of the dozen or so seeds, only 3-4 made it to finish to which the #2 was selected as the keeper and revegged. The others were either hermed the f out or meh. But not the #2, she was a beaut. And what would you know— more happy accidents, seeds in the #2! So whose the daddy here? We can limit this to only a handful of potential donors. The RFK’s were banana factories. If I saw that shit today, it would get culled with a quickness... back then we didn’t know any better. The Chem seeds all showed hermed tendencies too... not quite like the RFK banana factories, but enough to notice. There were herm tendencies noticed in the #2 as well... so maybe these beans were selfed? It is certainly within the realm of possibility. Personally, I feel like the RFK is the responsible party...
*growmoremids*
The seeds from #2 were put away until winter of 95-96 when one of the homies came back to the east coast wanting to start a garden. I helped get his garden set up, gave him some cuts and a bag of beans labeled, “Our Diesel”, to which he added the “S” in front of the “our”for all the sour folks out there! Nothing to do with the smell, and everything to do with the play on words. 
This is how THE Sour Diesel came to be. All others are just a lights 
So they think Sour D = Chem 91 S1 x RFK Skunk (Hermie) or Chem 91 S1 x Chem 91 S1


----------



## sharptater (Jan 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> The first drop will be about 8 weeks from now.
> I finally got through the set backs and everything is looking good. In back in dwc so this is gonna make things so much better.
> I have a small 2x4 table I just filled up and those are getting flipped in about a week. I have another 4x4 that that all the clones in the domes are going in as soon as they are rooted.theyll be a week veg than straight to flower.
> Honestly I have so much shit right now it's hard to keep up with the exact amount of cuts I have for each strain that rooted.
> ...


I think katsu bubba x ghost og would be an interesting cross, could call it bubbas ghost lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 13, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> That Banana cross sounds yummy. Haven't had anything with a consistent deep banana taste since the original S-1 release by Organkid. Ditto the Orange Daquiri. Jackie O was the last noteable orange strain I last ran...
> 
> Fuckin A are you ever gonna be busy cleanin'....sortin' and packin' beans when all of these hit at once.


The black banana was a selected F1 from an orgn kid clone only solfire is holding.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 13, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> So here are the details about Headband and Sour D. All this was taken from here:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BfteUnoH_MI/
> 
> Headband - I think it has a few different names
> ...


I think the diesel came from an accidental pollination of the 91. Some people say it is the 91.
Either way this diesel has a super unique smell that isn't like anything else I have.
As far as strong smelling goes the Corey cut is the absolute strongest smelling plant in veg I have. It even beats out the glue and that one is a stink bomb in veg also.
Also the stems on the Corey are super smooth like silk. I think any of the Corey crosses are gonna make people happy.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 13, 2019)

sharptater said:


> I think katsu bubba x ghost og would be an interesting cross, could call it bubbas ghost lol


Ghost OG x Corey cut = ghost of Corey
The katsu is a super runt plant. Honestly I know it's a great bubba plant but it super annoys me.
I may S1 her and find a better plant to breed with on that side. Would love to see how the seeds turn out if I plan to hold onto her.
She needs to be crossed to something super tall to get that runt out of her. 
The Ghost and the 91 are the two tallest and stretchiest I have so far.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 13, 2019)

I’m super excited man. Waiting patiently to get that Purple Punch.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I think the diesel came from an accidental pollination of the 91. Some people say it is the 91.
> Either way this diesel has a super unique smell that isn't like anything else I have.
> As far as strong smelling goes the Corey cut is the absolute strongest smelling plant in veg I have. It even beats out the glue and that one is a stink bomb in veg also.
> Also the stems on the Corey are super smooth like silk. I think any of the Corey crosses are gonna make people happy.


Are you some people? Having ran both you should know better than to even suggest them being the same.

So by selling a bunch of Corey crosses you're like watered down² TD genetics?


----------



## quiescent (Jan 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Ghost OG x Corey cut = ghost of Corey
> The katsu is a super runt plant. Honestly I know it's a great bubba plant but it super annoys me.
> I may S1 her and find a better plant to breed with on that side. Would love to see how the seeds turn out if I plan to hold onto her.
> She needs to be crossed to something super tall to get that runt out of her.
> The Ghost and the 91 are the two tallest and stretchiest I have so far.


I've liked the pre98 crosses better than the katsu for this reason. I think the pre98 tastes better but the katsu is definitely good, just different than the 98. I do know the pre98 is worse about nanners than the katsu as far as crossing out/s1s.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 13, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Are you some people? Having ran both you should know better than to even suggest them being the same.
> 
> So by selling a bunch of Corey crosses you're like watered down² TD genetics?


I know they are not the same. I was just saying what other people say. Why try and spin what I said into something it's not? I have them both side by side in the same room and they are obviously not the same whatsoever. But we were talking about history here and what people think ECSD is.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I know they are not the same. I was just saying what other people say. Why try and spin what I said into something it's not? I have them both side by side in the same room and they are obviously not the same whatsoever. But we were talking about history here and what people think ECSD is.


Why try and say what other people say if they aren't here saying it? Your saying it is what causes confusion and prompted my response.

They are obviously not the same in your opinion but you failed to make that assertion in your fuzzy hearsay comment but you are confused why I might bring this up?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 13, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I've liked the pre98 crosses better than the katsu for this reason. I think the pre98 tastes better but the katsu is definitely good, just different than the 98. I do know the pre98 is worse about nanners than the katsu as far as crossing out/s1s.


pre98 doesn't banana at all if it did you really fucked it up

both pre98 and katsu are fire respectively, i'd trade out either for the other no problem with katsu maybe being a bit more appealing to the eye


----------



## quiescent (Jan 13, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> pre98 doesn't banana at all if it did you really fucked it up
> 
> both pre98 and katsu are fire respectively, i'd trade out either for the other no problem with katsu maybe being a bit more appealing to the eye


pre 98 s1s are known to throw nanas. Check out verdantgreen I think it was on icmag, I grew 3 packs of his s1s. A few plants did throw nanners. Not just for me but the creator himself and many others. Not super early but if you got past 60ish days you were pushing your luck.

Plenty of pre98 crosses out there with reports of nanners when the same studs with other moms never having an issue.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 13, 2019)

quiescent said:


> pre 98 s1s are known to throw nanas. Check out verdantgreen I think it was on icmag, I grew 3 packs of his s1s. A few plants did throw nanners. Not just for me but the creator himself and many others. Not super early but if you got past 60ish days you were pushing your luck.
> 
> Plenty of pre98 crosses out there with reports of nanners when the same studs with other moms never having an issue.


I see now "crosses" was included in your statement so apologies and disregard.

I was referring to the pre98 bubba cut not crosses/s1, the cut itself is not very sensitive to throw bananas ime.

Your conclusion that it must be bubba donating hermi traits because they're found in progeny does not follow any of the crosses I've made with the pre98, maybe don't make crosses with s1s?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Ghost OG x Corey cut = ghost of Corey
> The katsu is a super runt plant. Honestly I know it's a great bubba plant but it super annoys me.
> I may S1 her and find a better plant to breed with on that side. Would love to see how the seeds turn out if I plan to hold onto her.
> She needs to be crossed to something super tall to get that runt out of her.
> The Ghost and the 91 are the two tallest and stretchiest I have so far.


91 x katsu = 91 Samurais


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jan 13, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> I see now "crosses" was included in your statement so apologies and disregard.
> 
> I was referring to the pre98 bubba cut not crosses/s1, the cut itself is not very sensitive to throw bananas ime.
> 
> Your conclusion that it must be bubba donating hermi traits because they're found in progeny does not follow any of the crosses I've made with the pre98, maybe don't make crosses with s1s?


Lol. Katsu is an S1. Every OG clone is an S1. Forum GSC is an S1. For my money, the Chems are S1’s too. 

But yeah, don’t use S1’s, they’re bad.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 13, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> Lol. Katsu is an S1. Every OG clone is an S1. Forum GSC is an S1. For my money, the Chems are S1’s too.
> 
> But yeah, don’t use S1’s, they’re bad.


I know Katsu is an S1, held it for a looong time.

You completely missed the scope and intent behind my posts as it relates to what you've quoted.. care to try again..or did you want to feel included in the convo and this is the value you've added, welcome


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I know they are not the same. I was just saying what other people say. Why try and spin what I said into something it's not? I have them both side by side in the same room and they are obviously not the same whatsoever. But we were talking about history here and what people think ECSD is.


What is your best cash coping strain for outdoors?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 13, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> What is your best cash coping strain for outdoors?


No offense to Heisen but I wouldn't select any of these strains for outdoor unless I was in a very mild climate.

Im not a fan of indoor strains outdoor, too many problems. For my guerilla grows in the midwest I would get best results from canadian breeders like great white north or other outdoor breeders. Plants are climatized to be very hardy in tough conditions.

Indoor strains tend to have weak stems for buds so they break and mold is often an issue. Not saying you cant pull some great harvests for indoor strains but it is much easier with outdoor strains.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 13, 2019)

Still holding spots open for the banana 9 x cake testers. Whoop whoop.....


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 13, 2019)

And jus gonna throw this out there. If I run testers for you and find something outstanding. You can count 100% I'm gonna use it. I will 100% ask you before hand. And give you first dibs at the beans if you want. For free of course. But with all this he made this I made that shit. I'm telln you for a fact I will use it in a cross if it works out to be fire. So really what I'm saying is I cant wait to run banana 9 x cake and cross it to a monster Maui Wowie x(Purple Haze x Malawai) male that makes Gu's stardawg look like a shit storm.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 13, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> What breeder is dropping these?
> 
> Wait....are you saying YOU are holding spots open? If so, I'm game.


Lol no heisen is makin bananas 9 x cake.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 13, 2019)

nevermind.deleted...lol. I was like


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 13, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> And jus gonna throw this out there. If I run testers for you and find something outstanding. You can count 100% I'm gonna use it. I will 100% ask you before hand. And give you first dibs at the beans if you want. For free of course. But with all this he made this I made that shit. I'm telln you for a fact I will use it in a cross if it works out to be fire. So really what I'm saying is I cant wait to run banana 9 x cake and cross it to a monster Maui Wowie x(Purple Haze x Malawai) male that makes Gu's stardawg look like a shit storm.


You can use whatever you want. I would hope if someone that found some fire would give me back a cut if they found something that was really special.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> You can use whatever you want. I would hope if someone that found some fire would give me back a cut if they found something that was really special.


Absolutely you would get first dibs on a cut or beans or both.


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 13, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No offense to Heisen but I wouldn't select any of these strains for outdoor unless I was in a very mild climate.
> 
> Im not a fan of indoor strains outdoor, too many problems. For my guerilla grows in the midwest I would get best results from canadian breeders like great white north or other outdoor breeders. Plants are climatized to be very hardy in tough conditions.
> 
> Indoor strains tend to have weak stems for buds so they break and mold is often an issue. Not saying you cant pull some great harvests for indoor strains but it is much easier with outdoor strains.


I've only ever grown outdoor and used "indoor" strains.... mostly it turned out fine... had to tie some up a bit and have lost some to bud rot when it rained almost constantly for weeks in September ... wildlife is the biggest problem ... ogkb v2.1 and platinum gorilla from IHG.... Gogi Og and ssdd from bodhi... cookie wreck from Cannaventure... insane chem 91 from isp... mastodon kush kappo kush Alice Og.... all turned out excellent with minimal environmental interference or rot.... there are others as well and some that didn't turn out....genetics over environment imo


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 13, 2019)

^^^^^ What Pipe said^^^^. 

It's interesting to see and note the different parameters we all grow under. The outdoor season here @ 7100 ft is so brief (June 1 if I'm lucky 'til Sept 30 or so) that I target "indoor" strains that finish in 56-70 days. Many of the "outdoor" strains that go 10+ weeks just won't finish here before frost/cool weather creeps in and ends...or severely slows everything down. Most of the faster flowering selections that Heisen/others are femming do/will do well here. 

Re the Bubba's....and again...FWIW.... my knowledge is that Katsu's cut is a clone from the initial Organkid Bubba Kush S-1 drop selected by OG member "Katsu". Ditto with "Ghost OG".....which is a clone selected by Overgrow member "Ghost" from the "Ogre's Kush" S-1 drop (along with Banana OG) S-1's that Organkid dropped. These seeds went FAST....and my memory is that there were only 2 small drops...$100 a pack. The reason the Katsu cut and the Ghost Og cut are out there at all....and are still circulated today.... is that these two good-hearted cats shared cuts of strains that were previously very tighly held from a seed drop that was extremely limited... I've never heard where the Pre-98" originated (does anyone know?)....and there was also a "Wide" or "Green" leaf Bubba that once circulated as well. "Abusive OG' was another member named cut...unrelated to BK...and again...I never really hear much solid info about it's origin....though some back in the day said it was an "Ortega" offspring/offshoot/cultivar and not related ot "OG" at all. Blahblahblah......


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 13, 2019)

The Pipe said:


> I've only ever grown outdoor and used "indoor" strains.... mostly it turned out fine... had to tie some up a bit and have lost some to bud rot when it rained almost constantly for weeks in September ... wildlife is the biggest problem ... ogkb v2.1 and platinum gorilla from IHG.... Gogi Og and ssdd from bodhi... cookie wreck from Cannaventure... insane chem 91 from isp... mastodon kush kappo kush Alice Og.... all turned out excellent with minimal environmental interference or rot.... there are others as well and some that didn't turn out....genetics over environment imo


The east coast and 91 I have are grown outdoors by @shorelineOG with no issue. I would have no problem putting any of these outdoors.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 13, 2019)

The Pipe said:


> I've only ever grown outdoor and used "indoor" strains.... mostly it turned out fine... had to tie some up a bit and have lost some to bud rot when it rained almost constantly for weeks in September ... wildlife is the biggest problem ... ogkb v2.1 and platinum gorilla from IHG.... Gogi Og and ssdd from bodhi... cookie wreck from Cannaventure... insane chem 91 from isp... mastodon kush kappo kush Alice Og.... all turned out excellent with minimal environmental interference or rot.... there are others as well and some that didn't turn out....genetics over environment imo


I've grown many indoor strains outdoors and again the outdoor bred strains always out performed the indoor strains in terms of amount of harvestable product. Aka cash cropping which is what the op was asking about. 

The outdoor strains molded less, had almost no broken branches and was comparable in terms of product. With indoor strains I've had whole plants mold up, plants split down the middle from the weight in wind storms, some pest especially mites loved strains like the blueberry I put out and many of those indoor strains never came close to finishing by the time weather got too shitty in Northern Illinois. 

For cash cropping I'd always recommend climatized outdoor strains, but then again I always did guerrilla grows when I did outdoor. If it was legal and in my back yard I'd feel more comfortable with indoor strains outside.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 13, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> That mom list looks wicked. What are you favs indica doms? So ? - Do you have to worry about the pumps on the ground if there is a flood from your pots? is electrical on the ground? I'm just curious as a noob. thanks


I have drains in my concrete floor all the water goes to the drain. the drains go to the yard


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 13, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've grown many indoor strains outdoors and again the outdoor bred strains always out performed the indoor strains in terms of amount of harvestable product. Aka cash cropping which is what the op was asking about.
> 
> The outdoor strains molded less, had almost no broken branches and was comparable in terms of product. With indoor strains I've had whole plants mold up, plants split down the middle from the weight in wind storms, some pest especially mites loved strains like the blueberry I put out and many of those indoor strains never came close to finishing by the time weather got too shitty in Northern Illinois.
> 
> For cash cropping I'd always recommend climatized outdoor strains, but then again I always did guerrilla grows when I did outdoor. If it was legal and in my back yard I'd feel more comfortable with indoor strains outside.



Outside I have never experienced mites just worms, root aphids and termites


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 13, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Outside I have never experienced mites just worms, root aphids and termites


Only the blueberry had issues with mites outdoors. Mites found those plants quite readily. 

For whatever reason mites loved that blueberry cut. My buddy that I gave cuts of it to ended up getting mites from bringing in Home Depot plants around his weed plants and those mites completely engulfed those blueberries. Meanwhile the skunk #1 right next to the BB was almost untouched by the mites.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 13, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Only the blueberry had issues with mites outdoors. Mites found those plants quite readily.
> 
> For whatever reason mites loved that blueberry cut. My buddy that I gave cuts of it to ended up getting mites from bringing in Home Depot plants around his weed plants and those mites completely engulfed those blueberries. Meanwhile the skunk #1 right next to the BB was almost untouched by the mites.


a few years back I ran REM which is Blue dream from sin city, and mites completely engulfed and encapsulated it with like a cacoon of webbing. they ditched the other plants and jumped on to the REm. ended up starting over after that run.

mites must like blueberries.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 13, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> a few years back I ran REM which is Blue dream from sin city, and mites completely engulfed and encapsulated it with like a cacoon of webbing. they ditched the other plants and jumped on to the REm. ended up starting over after that run.
> 
> mites must like blueberries.


Oh yeah, that is what happened. The mites have good taste.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 13, 2019)

Mac1 starting to reverse.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 13, 2019)

do you plan to use the mac as a donor primarily or also as a seed mother? ik everyone says it yields poorly in terms of seeds.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 13, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> do you plan to use the mac as a donor primarily or also as a seed mother? ik everyone says it yields poorly in terms of seeds.


As the donor. I feel like donor pollen may be better as it doent require as much pollen to pollinate a nice mom. I'm also doing mac moms as the recieving plants.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Only the blueberry had issues with mites outdoors. Mites found those plants quite readily.
> 
> For whatever reason mites loved that blueberry cut. My buddy that I gave cuts of it to ended up getting mites from bringing in Home Depot plants around his weed plants and those mites completely engulfed those blueberries. Meanwhile the skunk #1 right next to the BB was almost untouched by the mites.


Do u live in an arid environment?


----------



## quiescent (Jan 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Only the blueberry had issues with mites outdoors. Mites found those plants quite readily.
> 
> For whatever reason mites loved that blueberry cut. My buddy that I gave cuts of it to ended up getting mites from bringing in Home Depot plants around his weed plants and those mites completely engulfed those blueberries. Meanwhile the skunk #1 right next to the BB was almost untouched by the mites.


I can empathize with your buddy who got mites off plants from home depot. Usually I grow my veggies from seed but this year I procrastinated too long and had to get bonnie plants. I usually get 3 harvests of basil a year. One in June, August and the last in October.

I noticed a couple bite marks on some basil in June this summer so went to another location. No bite marks or eggs on the stuff there, so I thought it was gonna be good to go.

2 weeks later the plants I got are covered in mites. Chop em down, no biggie. A week later a whole row of my cherry tomato plants are getting mites. Really could have fucked up my whole garden if my rows were a bit closer together. 

Basically mites don't give a fuck about whether they're indoors or outdoors. If they find a single plant that they like they're gonna fuck you hard.

Avoid using plants from places like home depot if you're growing at home, especially basil - they're mite magnets.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 14, 2019)

Yields here..... in any outdoor situation.....depend more on how much veg time you offer the plant indoors >before< sitting the plants outside than they do on whether the plant is bred for indoor or outdoor cultivation. We just don't have the season for extended vegatative growth outside no matter what type of plant it is. 

But yeah....no focus here in cash cropping and no sales. In the end.....if we were to think that the indoor plants don't yield like the outdoor plants we just plant more plants.

It's all good!


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Jan 14, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> ^^^^^ What Pipe said^^^^.
> 
> It's interesting to see and note the different parameters we all grow under. The outdoor season here @ 7100 ft is so brief (June 1 if I'm lucky 'til Sept 30 or so) that I target "indoor" strains that finish in 56-70 days. Many of the "outdoor" strains that go 10+ weeks just won't finish here before frost/cool weather creeps in and ends...or severely slows everything down. Most of the faster flowering selections that Heisen/others are femming do/will do well here.
> 
> Re the Bubba's....and again...FWIW.... my knowledge is that Katsu's cut is a clone from the initial Organkid Bubba Kush S-1 drop selected by OG member "Katsu". Ditto with "Ghost OG".....which is a clone selected by Overgrow member "Ghost" from the "Ogre's Kush" S-1 drop (along with Banana OG) S-1's that Organkid dropped. These seeds went FAST....and my memory is that there were only 2 small drops...$100 a pack. The reason the Katsu cut and the Ghost Og cut are out there at all....and are still circulated today.... is that these two good-hearted cats shared cuts of strains that were previously very tighly held from a seed drop that was extremely limited... I've never heard where the Pre-98" originated (does anyone know?)....and there was also a "Wide" or "Green" leaf Bubba that once circulated as well. "Abusive OG' was another member named cut...unrelated to BK...and again...I never really hear much solid info about it's origin....though some back in the day said it was an "Ortega" offspring/offshoot/cultivar and not related ot "OG" at all. Blahblahblah......



That is not accurate.

Katsu_Bluebird bought the "green pheno" of Bubba Kush from Orgnkid around 2003/4 and then spread it online. The Bubba Kush S1's that Orgnkid made had already been out for about a year at that time, hence where the "Mint" Bubba from ECKush01 came from. They sold fast, but they weren't that limited. Thousands of packs went out. Orgnkid also released thousands of packs of Oger Kush S1's just after the Bubba release.

Ghost1 bought the "Oger Kush" aka "OG Kush" from Orgnkid for $1000 around 04/05. $500 when sent, $500 when delivered. Ghost1 never paid for the delivery half of the payment. He then spread the clone everywhere as Oger Kush but people started calling it "Ghost OG" because he was the one that spread it around. It's not an S1 if you have the original and can trace it back directly.

The Banana OG was Oger Kush x Sagarmartha's 60/40 freebies from Gypsy's site SeedsDirect.to . It was always a regular hybrid, not femmed. He also was the first to make the Sour Kush (Oger Kush x 1st Gen Soma NYCD).

Pre 98 Bubba is a term I coined in 2004 when I was doing a comparison thread on Cannabis World between all the Bubba Kush cuts. At the time I had Orgnkid's "Green" pheno, aka Katsu, his "Purple" pheno which was an S1, and the clone from 707 Seed Bank who had received the clone from a glass blower friend in winter of 97/98. I had to come up with labels for all of them considering I can't label them all Bubba Kush. So the 707 Seed Bank cut got termed the "Pre98" on its label. Swerve then appropriated that name from my thread and used it in his marketing for a cut that is not verified as actual Pre98 and made up his own bullshit story. Par for the course for him.

Abusive OG was an "OG" cut from Overgrow member Abusive. It wasn't all that OG in the traditional sense hence why it didn't stick around. It was a horribly low yielder unless you vegged and topped the shit out of it, and was still lanky as hell. It had a rank halitosis breath kushy scent to it, but the taste didn't translate at all. pretty good potency. Abusive claimed Snoop Dogg personally gave it to him. The whole story and his recount of it was suspect to say the least. 

Hopefully this helps stop the spread of rampant misinformation.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Jan 14, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Still holding spots open for the banana 9 x cake testers. Whoop whoop.....


well whoop whoop im a newer tester and new to this forum kinda as my state finally went medical . I would love to test out stuff for any even will pay to get lab tested flower at end. anybody need a tester can contact me on here plz .


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks. Not trying to spread "rampant misinformation". None of it matters in a current sense unless yer stuck in time. I never knew/cared about the back story...I was just happy to recieve cuts directly from both of those cats and be included as a part of a nice little private/invite-only clone/genetics swapping page many of us were on around the same timeframe. Good times, for sure.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 14, 2019)

i definitely appreciate the history on these cuts from the people who know.

i learned a lot about cookies and the various cuts from chunky. would still love to hold that ogkb 2.0 he found.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 14, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Do u live in an arid environment?


Back then I lived in nortern illinois, humid stormy type climate.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Jan 14, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> i definitely appreciate the history on these cuts from the people who know.
> 
> i learned a lot about cookies and the various cuts from chunky. would still love to hold that ogkb 2.0 he found.


same goats22 I sit back and take it all in and learn so much everyday on here. one day I hope to have some fire dna in my stock. mo just finally went medical so for past years just been unknow bag seeds of my fav strains I bought of street. but now I am a legal begal and ready to use my skills on genetics that are worth the cost of grow. don't get me wrong my past grows were ok but unkown genes drives me crazy personaly..


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 14, 2019)

So which chemdawg is crossed with gsc to make gmo? 
Is there a big difference between it & all the chem/cookies & cookies & chem crosses out there?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jan 14, 2019)

barneyfife said:


> So which chemdawg is crossed with gsc to make gmo?
> Is there a big difference between it & all the chem/cookies & cookies & chem crosses out there?


Chem D....although there have been rumors that it wasn’t the real Chem D cut that was used. It was probably the real Chem D cut, but I know there are people who are skeptical.


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 14, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> Chem D....although there have been rumors that it wasn’t the real Chem D cut that was used. It was probably the real Chem D cut, but I know there are people who are skeptical.


And does it stand out among all the altogether chem/gsc crosses?


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 14, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> Chem D....although there have been rumors that it wasn’t the real Chem D cut that was used. It was probably the real Chem D cut, but I know there are people who are skeptical.


Boy, with the potency reports, it seems like it would be the real deal. Or a special pheno of ChemD. So many claim it checks all the boxes. I've grown a 91 out that had that super strong, almost water your eyes garlic onion pheno and it would thump your head good. FWIW, you sure don't hear the same comparison with Milk Bones, or Star Cookies even, or UFO cookies, etc. You hear good things, but not the same as you hear bout the GMO, jmho and jme.


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 14, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Boy, with the potency reports, it seems like it would be the real deal. Or a special pheno of ChemD. So many claim it checks all the boxes. I've grown a 91 out that had that super strong, almost water your eyes garlic onion pheno and it would thump your head good. FWIW, you sure don't hear the same comparison with Milk Bones, or Star Cookies even, or UFO cookies, etc. You hear good things, but not the same as you hear bout the GMO, jmho and jme.


Thanks sounds great


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 15, 2019)

Video update.
People are asking me about the high pitch sound.
It's the 1000w cmh that's going that and yeah it is super annoying but nothing I can do about it until I get rid of it


----------



## Sebud (Jan 15, 2019)

Looking good


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 15, 2019)

looks good man. seems like you're gonna have a good idea of which cuts are good donors and which are best as the receiver after the first round here.

i'm sure those orgy seeds will be fun to pop one or two here and there to see what can be found.

was also thinking when you said you got corey stardawg pollen that you can now create some fem greenpoint strains haha. fem tomahawk, fem ghost town. funny shit.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 15, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> looks good man. seems like you're gonna have a good idea of which cuts are good donors and which are best as the receiver after the first round here.
> 
> i'm sure those orgy seeds will be fun to pop one or two here and there to see what can be found.
> 
> was also thinking when you said you got corey stardawg pollen that you can now create some fem greenpoint strains haha. fem tomahawk, fem ghost town. funny shit.


Only difference is that Kate male came from 1 pack of seeds. The Corey was found out of 100s of packs of seeds. It wasnt just a Male that came from a random pack. I think the reversed Corey will make some hella crosses as well as s1s for people looking for all stardawg traits. As long as plants in the crosses are showing good expression on both sides.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 15, 2019)

Yo Heisen, those bastard seeds you are gonna give away,are you gonna name the parent? I know you said you can't be certain of the donor.
So...
Bastard Batch will be labeled something similar to
Wedding Cake x ? 
ECSD x ?
GG#4x ?
So we'll know at least one of the parents?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 15, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yo Heisen, those bastard seeds you are gonna give away,are you gonna name the parent? I know you said you can't be certain of the donor.
> So...
> Bastard Batch will be labeled something similar to
> Wedding Cake x ?
> ...


Yes I will definitely label the mother plant the seeds came from


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yes I will definitely label the mother plant the seeds came from


Cool,well consider that my shameless pitch for the bastard seeds to be tossed in with my other beans.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> i'm sure those orgy seeds will be fun to pop


They sure are.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Only difference is that Kate male came from 1 pack of seeds. The Corey was found out of 100s of packs of seeds. It wasnt just a Male that came from a random pack. I think the reversed Corey will make some hella crosses as well as s1s for people looking for all stardawg traits. As long as plants in the crosses are showing good expression on both sides.


Ill definitely run the SD s1 and count me in for some of them bastard children I’ll raise those little fuckers right


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 15, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Ill definitely run the SD s1 and count me in for some of them bastard children I’ll raise those little fuckers right


I have about 12 Corey cuts getting roots now. 2 of those will be for s1s and the rest will get other pollen from other moms.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 15, 2019)

Pretty sure in good in dwc now with whatever pathogen I had is gone.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 15, 2019)

For whoever was excited about the sunset sherbert here she is. Super stoked I got her right in dwc so I'll get cuts off her in about 10 days than she's off to the flower room to get reversed. Hoping she yields big on pollen so I can get wed cake, purp punch and wed pie crosses to her



Also nuts coming out on the jet fuel OG for those who were intterested in S1s of her and adub and ecsd crosses of her.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 15, 2019)

Had to pull this one out for a pic. Banana cookies structure and vigor is off the chain. I'm getting pollen sacks on her now so this shit is on @whytewidow


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Had to pull this one out for a pic. Banana cookies structure and vigor is off the chain. I'm getting pollen sacks on her now so this shit is on @whytewidow
> 
> View attachment 4265485


I knew when we first chatted about that plant it would be nice. those s1 and her crosses are going to produce imo


----------



## klx (Jan 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> For whoever was excited about the sunset sherbert here she is. Super stoked I got her right in dwc so I'll get cuts off her in about 10 days than she's off to the flower room to get reversed. Hoping she yields big on pollen so I can get wed cake, purp punch and wed pie crosses to her


Even if she doesn't produce much pollen you can still do the same crosses but use the other plant as the donor.Also if a cross does not come out as good as you hoped you can just switch the donor. I know CSI does that a lot.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 15, 2019)

@Heisenbeans you might have mentioned but I missed it what rocks are you using with your hydro, ty in advance.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 15, 2019)

Kinda look like growstones.Mine were a different color tho.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 15, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> @Heisenbeans you might have mentioned but I missed it what rocks are you using with your hydro, ty in advance.


Hydroton I get from the hydro shop. It says 30l on the bag. 

Dwc is my baby and I'm glad the shit show with dirt is over. Could have just been some crazy pathogen that I picked up from a root riot not sure 
As of now things are back on track.
I figured out a way to get 2 4x4 tables going with seed moms so these drops are gonna be abundant in seeds lol. Super stoked to get the first batch flipped tomorrow and pollinating in a couple weeks.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 15, 2019)

Damn I've never seen hydroton so large.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 15, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Damn I've never seen hydroton so large.


This is what I'm using this round. I was using the other pebbles but switched cause I was trying to eliminate any issues I had.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 15, 2019)

@CoB_nUt how's that little auto doing lol


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Video update.
> People are asking me about the high pitch sound.
> It's the 1000w cmh that's going that and yeah it is super annoying but nothing I can do about it until I get rid of it


It's nice to be taken through your whole room with video and narration. Wish every bean co did that. That is the shit! Really looking forward to gettting my hands on some of those seeds. Plz keep it up!


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yes I will definitely label the mother plant the seeds came from


Yes, plz mark me down for some little bastards too!!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 15, 2019)

Quite well,she's happy & healthy! 6/6/6/6 light schedule.I may up pot her to a 1 or 2 gal fabric pot soon,and just let her be.  None of the other aloe autos came up.We haven't had much sun these past cple weeks tho.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> This is what I'm using this round. I was using the other pebbles but switched cause I was trying to eliminate any issues I had.
> 
> View attachment 4265542


That stuff was a pain for me to wash in the garage. I washed away much of the smaller medium and kept the larger stuff. Felt like almost 10% of my bag was sediment.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 15, 2019)

officially named The Bastard Batch..lol.
Yo @Heisenbeans sup with that "Ape Signal"?


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Hydroton I get from the hydro shop. It says 30l on the bag.


Are you not worried about going to the hydro shop? Around here, LE does surveillance and takes down license plate numbers. They actually use that to get warrants.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> That stuff was a pain for me to wash in the garage. I washed away much of the smaller medium and kept the larger stuff. Felt like almost 10% of my bag was sediment.


A weighty bag of hydroton is going to have quite a bit of sediment from the handling between the maker and getting to you. It's clay, and they're easily chipped and broken, so you take that into consideration when you buy it. Thing is, you can use it over and over with a quick rinse between plants - at least I do.

As far as washing, I poke a few holes in the bottom of the plastic bag with a normal size nail, then pour water in the top until all the dust is washed away. Easy peasy.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 15, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> As far as washing, I poke a few holes in the bottom of the plastic bag with a normal size nail, then pour water in the top until all the dust is washed away. Easy peasy.


This is how I rinse my perlite bags and calcined clay bags.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 15, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Are you not worried about going to the hydro shop? Around here, LE does surveillance and takes down license plate numbers. They actually use that to get warrants.


I got a guy that takes care of that shit for me.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 15, 2019)

I always scoop up a net pot full of pebbles and hold it over a trash can I use for waste water and blast it with the water hose for a couple minutes.
Cleans em out good


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 16, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I always scoop up a net pot full of pebbles and hold it over a trash can I use for waste water and blast it with the water hose for a couple minutes.
> Cleans em out good


I have a five gal bucket that I use I drilled a shitload of holes in it and put the pebbles in and just let the hose run in the bucket until it comes out clear.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 16, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Are you not worried about going to the hydro shop? Around here, LE does surveillance and takes down license plate numbers. They actually use that to get warrants.


Dam where are you. That use to be a big worry of people but in my state ( not legal) shopping even in a hydro store is not probable cause for a warrant they need to have hard evidence and all the equipment we use to grow is legal to own and buy
Shit I was going to hydro stores to buy lights to go over my reef tanks forever before I started growing indoors


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 16, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> I have a five gal bucket that I use I drilled a shitload of holes in it and put the pebbles in and just let the hose run in the bucket until it comes out clear.


I have one of these as well.For indoor rinsing.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 16, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I have one of these as well.For indoor rinsing.


I usually just do it in my driveway

Edit: I am known for my fish tanks so it’s not uncommon for me to be washing rocks and all kinds of buckets and tanks in the drive way


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 16, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> I usually just do it in my driveway


I try to keep all my business on the low.I'm in a red state.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 16, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I try to keep all my business on the low.I'm in a red state.


I’m in a non rec state also check the edit I made to that post


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 16, 2019)

Ahhh...see..lol you have an out! I rinse indoors in the winter,outdoors in the spring when I get the veggies going.People are far too nosey in my neck of the woods.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 16, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Ahhh...see..lol you have an out! I rinse indoors in the winter,outdoors in the spring when I get the veggies going.


I grow a massive veggie garden every year I get so much that I have to give a lot of it to my family and neighbors


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 16, 2019)

Yea,I give away extras to neighbors,hence them always wanting to see what I'm up too.I've even assisted a few to start their own small spice and veggie gardens. Once,one saw me rinsing my perlite and asked why.Had to think quickly and told 'em there were a bunch of ants in the bag.Shit,that did it for me.Caught me off guard.Backyard,right when it gets dark or early am while watering the grass.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 16, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Once,one saw me rinsing my perlite and asked why.Had to think quickly and told 'em there were a bunch of ants in the bag.Shit,that did it for me.Caught me off guard.Backyard,right when it gets dark or early am while watering the grass.


Was it something like this?
"HEY MISTER WILSON! Whatcha doing? "


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 16, 2019)

lol..Exactly.


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 16, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Are you not worried about going to the hydro shop? Around here, LE does surveillance and takes down license plate numbers. They actually use that to get warrants.



I think there needs to be a little more than just a "visit" to the hydro store to actually have a warrant granted by the judge.


----------



## Precaution (Jan 16, 2019)

Ooh that Sherbert x purple punch, I can't wait.


----------



## tman42 (Jan 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> A weighty bag of hydroton is going to have quite a bit of sediment from the handling between the maker and getting to you. It's clay, and they're easily chipped and broken, so you take that into consideration when you buy it. Thing is, you can use it over and over with a quick rinse between plants - at least I do.
> 
> As far as washing, I poke a few holes in the bottom of the plastic bag with a normal size nail, then pour water in the top until all the dust is washed away. Easy peasy.


I have a 5 gallon bucket that i have drilled small holes throughout the bottom (and up the sides a bit) and have used that for years to rinse new hydroton or wash used. Works great as you can spin, shake and whatever to move the hydroton around to get it all rinsed/cleaned. Then just slip inside another bucket to avoid water dripping everywhere and bring it to wherever needed.


----------



## tman42 (Jan 16, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> I have a five gal bucket that I use I drilled a shitload of holes in it and put the pebbles in and just let the hose run in the bucket until it comes out clear.


Ha i was a page back when i replied, i see you do the same. Works great!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 16, 2019)

These containers work great. Hold about 10 gal. Wish the perlite fit in there.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 16, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Had to pull this one out for a pic. Banana cookies structure and vigor is off the chain. I'm getting pollen sacks on her now so this shit is on @whytewidow
> 
> View attachment 4265485


Super nice structure. I'm def lookn forward to flowering those. I have an entire tent empty. Waiting. The wife is gonna run some of them too. Well cuts of it. I seen a post of Black bananas 9 × purple punch 2.0 on IG yesterday looked fukn phenomenal. Then fukn IG froze up. And I had to restart IG and then couldn't find it again. Was gonna screenshot it. It looks identical to the black bananas momma. The purple punch didnt look like it donated any leaf or growth structure at all to it. But damn she was pretty.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 16, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Are you not worried about going to the hydro shop? Around here, LE does surveillance and takes down license plate numbers. They actually use that to get warrants.


That's entrapment and illegal. Any real lawyer would eat that up in court.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 16, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Super nice structure. I'm def lookn forward to flowering those. I have an entire tent empty. Waiting. The wife is gonna run some of them too. Well cuts of it. I seen a post of Black bananas 9 × purple punch 2.0 on IG yesterday looked fukn phenomenal. Then fukn IG froze up. And I had to restart IG and then couldn't find it again. Was gonna screenshot it. It looks identical to the black bananas momma. The purple punch didnt look like it donated any leaf or growth structure at all to it. But damn she was pretty.


There is hardly anyone with that cut so not sure who is breeding with her besides solfire.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 16, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> There is hardly anyone with that cut so not sure who is breeding with her besides solfire.


It mightve been solfire. My IG freezes every single time I'm on it. I'll go look n see if it was him. Bc I couldn't find it once I restarted IG.

Edit: it was him. Wasnt pp 2.0 it was biker kush v2 very first pic on his page.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 16, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> It mightve been solfire. My IG freezes every single time I'm on it. I'll go look n see if it was him. Bc I couldn't find it once I restarted IG.
> 
> Edit: it was him. Wasnt pp 2.0 it was biker kush v2 very first pic on his page.


Yeah not many people holding down that cut. I'm sure once it gets out the hype train gonna start than comes the fakes and all the other fukery involved. One thing about her is the banana is there for sure. Wife liked her better than the cake. I have 8 cuts rooted now of her that's about to get seeded up with some good shit.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 16, 2019)

Yeah man the banana cookies and GMO putting out pure ass fire. I think the best 3 crosses are gonna be BC x wed cake ,BC x GMO and BC x sunset sherb


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 16, 2019)

not sure if you know anyone with it, but that mountain trop cut of trop cookies supposed to be great and looks incredible.only guy i found in canada with it wants $1000 lol.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 16, 2019)

I swear he mentioned sourcing a cut of Tropicanna cookies but wouldn't verify it was the mtn cut, which means it's the mtn cut lol.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 16, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> not sure if you know anyone with it, but that mountain trop cut of trop cookies supposed to be great and looks incredible.only guy i found in canada with it wants $1000 lol.


I had it but it got snagged in the mail. I ended up getting screwed on that deal. Dude was dropping his stable to lay low and sent me that and animal cookies to hold for him. Us mail has them cuts.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm actually good for now. I have over 21 cuts and still have dudes wanting to trade me shit I dont really need.
The only thing I would take right now is animal cookies or triangle kush. I've passed on a couple that would have been fire but I have enough on my plate right now sorting out what I wanna keep in rotation


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 16, 2019)

I’ll be ready for those banana crosses me and whyte will do them justice haha. The BC is getting s1d still right?


Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah man the banana cookies and GMO putting out pure ass fire. I think the best 3 crosses are gonna be BC x wed cake ,BC x GMO and BC x sunset sherb


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 16, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I had it but it got snagged in the mail. I ended up getting screwed on that deal. Dude was dropping his stable to lay low and sent me that and animal cookies to hold for him. Us mail has them cuts.


Fuck the usps. If it wasnt for all the stuff shipped throughout the USA through usps they wouldnt have half the workers they have now. They should be thankful for us. We keep their stock up. Help pay that 401k for their kids down the road. But were the bad guys. Gtfoh. Lol


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 16, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Dam where are you. That use to be a big worry of people but in my state ( not legal) shopping even in a hydro store is not probable cause for a warrant they need to have hard evidence and all the equipment we use to grow is legal to own and buy
> Shit I was going to hydro stores to buy lights to go over my reef tanks forever before I started growing indoors


Yeah, I mean, I know they shouldn't be able to do it but they do. Look at operation green Merchant. I'm in Central Florida. Most judges are just like, well you were doing it, I don't care how they caught you. There was an article in the paper about it just recently.


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 16, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> I think there needs to be a little more than just a "visit" to the hydro store to actually have a warrant granted by the judge.


Of course, they should not be able to get a warrant based on that. However, they do, and they have in the past. With Operation Green Merchant, they busted 977 indoor grows based solely on the fact that those people had mail ordered hydro equipment. They also charged many hydro store owners with conspiracy to manufacture.


----------



## Kushash (Jan 16, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Of course, they should not be able to get a warrant based on that. However, they do, and they have in the past. With Operation Green Merchant, they busted 977 indoor grows based solely on the fact that those people had mail ordered hydro equipment. They also charged many hydro store owners with conspiracy to manufacture.


That happened in the 90's right?
In the 90's I would park down the street from the only hydro store in town.
Now I order just about everything online.
The trend toward legalization and ordering equipment online without fear will likely expand.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jan 16, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> Chem D....although there have been rumors that it wasn’t the real Chem D cut that was used. It was probably the real Chem D cut, but I know there are people who are skeptical.


If you listen to the newer podcast with buddy from DVG he touches on the company that made GMO I had never heard of it personyand can’t remwmvwr but if anyone is interested it’s a good listen they get into a bit of the whole gdp shit show as well


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Of course, they should not be able to get a warrant based on that. However, they do, and they have in the past. With Operation Green Merchant, they busted 977 indoor grows based solely on the fact that those people had mail ordered hydro equipment. They also charged many hydro store owners with conspiracy to manufacture.


And I believe all those cases were dropped. Cops will charge people with stupid shit all day but lawyers and judges knows whats up. Charges dropped case dismissed. Now if the pigs get controlled purchases of weed from you or their informant does then its game over.

In my old town the cops responded to a "break in" at a warehouse grow. Over 200 plants, pounds of weed and cash. Dudes got off because cops got all their evidence without a warrant. Didnt have permission to go inside without asking owners first. 

Always get a good lawyer, even if you got to mortage the house.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jan 16, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Are you not worried about going to the hydro shop? Around here, LE does surveillance and takes down license plate numbers. They actually use that to get warrants.


I call BS any lawyer will beat that I’m court any day. Can’t get a warrant for going to the hydro store that’s just ludicrous


----------



## Coalcat (Jan 16, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> This is what I'm using this round. I was using the other pebbles but switched cause I was trying to eliminate any issues I had.
> 
> View attachment 4265542


Two things I buy the good stuff on...hydroton and toilet paper...I bought that exact bag before and those are a pain to clean because they are all missshapened. The perfectly round ones are way better....but not many places near me carry them so I have like 50/50 at this point. Maybe I just need to figure out a better method or not care as much how clean I get them.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 16, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> I’ll be ready for those banana crosses me and whyte will do them justice haha. The BC is getting s1d still right?


All day


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 16, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> Two things I buy the good stuff on...hydroton and toilet paper...I bought that exact bag before and those are a pain to clean because they are all missshapened. The perfectly round ones are way better....but not many places near me carry them so I have like 50/50 at this point. Maybe I just need to figure out a better method or not care as much how clean I get them.


They cleaned pretty good for me. What little got left behind ended up in the filter and that was that.
I hate the little ones cause they put them tiny ones in there and they ALWAYS end up blocking my pumps when they fall through the nets. Super annoying. Plus they dont support the plants as good as these. I like these better than the round balls that always end up in my res.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> Two things I buy the good stuff on...hydroton and toilet paper...I bought that exact bag before and those are a pain to clean because they are all missshapened. The perfectly round ones are way better....but not many places near me carry them so I have like 50/50 at this point. Maybe I just need to figure out a better method or not care as much how clean I get them.


The stones merely provide support early on as the roots grow into the reservoir. I find one rinse between plants more than adequate.


----------



## Coalcat (Jan 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> The stones merely provide support early on as the roots grow into the reservoir. I find one rinse between plants more than adequate.


Haha I know I go overboard...I mean plants grow in dirt...I doubt a stray root even registers


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 16, 2019)

Getgrowingson said:


> I call BS any lawyer will beat that I’m court any day. Can’t get a warrant for going to the hydro store that’s just ludicrous



most lawyers plead out. expensive lawyers "try" to beat this. visit to grow shop is the equivalent of anonymous tip. from there, they take your garbage, or pull you over, or pull your drug traffic visitors over. then they pull your electrical records. 3 things together becomes probable cause and youll have a shotgun pointed at your face while they take all your prized possessions and throw all your plants into a garbage truck. 50k in attorneys later you say to yourself, how dumb was I for taking my car to grow store and going straight home.

so ive heard anyways...


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 16, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> There is hardly anyone with that cut so not sure who is breeding with her besides solfire.


about how long befor your fems, will be ready? and post a list when there ready.thanks


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 16, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> about how long befor your fems, will be ready? and post a list when there ready.thanks


About to post video update


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 16, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> And I believe all those cases were dropped.


I do wish you were right. I don't have definitive information but here it says that dozens of people received 4 to 14 year prison sentences.

https://www.cannabisculture.com/content/2005/10/15/4557/




Getgrowingson said:


> I call BS any lawyer will beat that I’m court any day. Can’t get a warrant for going to the hydro store that’s just ludicrous


You shouldn't be able to get a warrant. You shouldn't be able to get a conviction. In operation green merchant they did. Many people went to prison. However, law enforcement does follow people home from grow stores and they have ways of finding a "reason" to get a warrant, or knocking on the door and claiming they smell weed so they can search, etc. Once they do that, it's pretty hard to get out of it.

Personally, whether or not I can get out of it in court, I don't want them interested in me at all. I'd rather just avoid the hassle and not take that risk of driving to the grow store.

Here's another article I found where a Miami cop told Vice News that he does just that:

'Miami-Dade Police Detective Jonathan Santana is leading the ongoing case against Hernandez-Gonzalez and has been a narcotics investigator for five years. He told VICE that a standard investigative technique for cops in the area is to just post up at hydroponics stores and follow customers when they leave.

"I have made numerous arrests that originate from these grow stores," he said. "I have never seen anyone who shop at these stores growing fruits and vegetables. It has always been marijuana."

www.vice.com/amp/en_us/article/4w5wvj/hydroponic-equipment-gardening-marijuana-weed-cultivation-florida-war-on-drugs


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 16, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Back then I lived in nortern illinois, humid stormy type climate.


That's interesting, I'm directly south about 400 miles and their is no such thing as mites outdoors. The only time I've seen mites outdoors is in my green house which can get very dry if I want it. 

I read a long time ago that spider mites cannot stand high humidity as it makes their body burst. 

The past couple times I've gotten mites in my green house or inside grow rooms all I've done is just spray water on em or just maybe a mild Dawn soap spray. Turn the dehumidifier off and let the environment become hostile for em. They are usually gone in a week. I also do it 2x more to get any lingering critters. 

I've had far more aggrevating pests than those bastards. 

Moths here this year was as bad as I've ever seen. It was like a plague. Millions of em flying every where and you could pick off 20-30 worms off your plants and come back couple hrs and get the same number off. 

I lost almost every plant to worms and the rest to pollen from industrial hemp. 


Want to ruin your cannibus crop? Have a state which promotes growing Industrial Hemp that stuff will pollinate every bud you got.

Here is a progression of pics of various stages of bud with what the worms can do. 
I even had thousands of worms crawling on my greenhouse and ended up finding their way inside and eating half my bud up in their. 
Spray can only do so much. I put out plants a few different times because of the pollen flying everywhere and trying to get some that didn't get much seed in em to sell for my b stock to my people who don't have much money. Didn't get Jack off anything outside this year. Not a single ounce of even seeded bud. Got a little inside my green house but not a lot. 

I used to be able to get 80-100 lbs


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 16, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> For whoever was excited about the sunset sherbert here she is. Super stoked I got her right in dwc so I'll get cuts off her in about 10 days than she's off to the flower room to get reversed. Hoping she yields big on pollen so I can get wed cake, purp punch and wed pie crosses to her
> 
> View attachment 4265466
> 
> ...



I'm excited about everything! Lol


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 17, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> A weighty bag of hydroton is going to have quite a bit of sediment from the handling between the maker and getting to you. It's clay, and they're easily chipped and broken, so you take that into consideration when you buy it. Thing is, you can use it over and over with a quick rinse between plants - at least I do.
> 
> As far as washing, I poke a few holes in the bottom of the plastic bag with a normal size nail, then pour water in the top until all the dust is washed away. Easy peasy.



I simply use a 5 gal bucket that has a hole in the bottom and then put in a 8" 5gal bucket top net cup. Put the rocks in the net cup and wash with hose. I sometimes use a 5 gal bucket and sterilize the rocks in it then rinse off in the bucket with drain. Seems to work good.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


>


Lmao get naked play with the balls and get the pollen out. Got 3 jars full hahaha


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 17, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> That's interesting, I'm directly south about 400 miles and their is no such thing as mites outdoors. The only time I've seen mites outdoors is in my green house which can get very dry if I want it.
> 
> I read a long time ago that spider mites cannot stand high humidity as it makes their body burst.
> 
> ...


You brought back some bad memories of my outdoor from last season. I couldn't keep up with my plants and the wind wrecking them, let alone try and keep up with the caterpillars.

I don't really get pests here in socal, just the caterpillars mostly. Maybe some aphids and/or whiteflies, but they're easily handled. But those damn caterpillars...

Edit: even with a BT spray, the little bastards got me good.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 17, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> You brought back some bad memories of my outdoor from last season. I couldn't keep up with my plants and the wind wrecking them, let alone try and keep up with the caterpillars.
> 
> I don't really get pests here in socal, just the caterpillars mostly. Maybe some aphids and/or whiteflies, but they're easily handled. But those damn caterpillars...



Normally they are not that bad as I can usually get a light and at night they come out to feed and I can just pluck them off. Some damage but not much. 
This year i picked off thousands of them. U could walk through the grass and see them covering the grass feeding and stepping on dozens of em. Get to your plants and they are covered in worms. They even drop down from trees as I usually plant on the south side tree lines. 
I even saw quite a few tobacco worms on my plants. They (worms) killed all my gorilla grow plants (dozens). No matter how big or small. In the pics that's just a small plant around chest tall. 

I had a bunch of plants that the termites got a hold of. Those we're my bigger plants more sativa based around 10' tall cause I put them out later. 


This is basically what happens with termites.and another pic of what countless worms crawling on your plants can do.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


>


Check out sonoff wireless switches. If you got wifi close to it. You can control your ac and check temp and humidity on your phone at all times. For under 10 bucks. Has temp/humi sensor. Plus you can turn it off something happens while your out to eat with your ol lady.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 17, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> That's interesting, I'm directly south about 400 miles and their is no such thing as mites outdoors. The only time I've seen mites outdoors is in my green house which can get very dry if I want it.
> 
> I read a long time ago that spider mites cannot stand high humidity as it makes their body burst.
> 
> ...


Only ever seen mites on the blueberry outside. It was near as bad as an indoor attack but enough to see webs all over the plant.


----------



## led1k (Jan 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


>


Excellent! Pollinating naked sounds a little kinky... Shower with the tyvek?


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 17, 2019)

i definitely laughed out loud when you said you do this naked.

funny shit man. things are looking great. i'm excited to see how it all plays out.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Jan 17, 2019)

Lmao, be careful with stray pollen getting in the bush. Unless that's how you get down with pollinating, sprinkle some in and go to town  lol


----------



## smashcity (Jan 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> For whoever was excited about the sunset sherbert here she is. Super stoked I got her right in dwc so I'll get cuts off her in about 10 days than she's off to the flower room to get reversed. Hoping she yields big on pollen so I can get wed cake, purp punch and wed pie crosses to her
> 
> View attachment 4265466
> 
> ...


Glad to see the jetfuel og reversing. I have a feeling those jfog s1s are going to hold some gems. Patiently waiting and keeping my eyes peeled.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 17, 2019)

smashcity said:


> Glad to see the jetfuel og reversing. I have a feeling those jfog s1s are going to hold some gems. Patiently waiting and keeping my eyes peeled.


JFOG x ecsd and adub crosses are gonna put out the stink bombs. Also think the JF crossed to the ghost will make a few keepers


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 17, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Normally they are not that bad as I can usually get a light and at night they come out to feed and I can just pluck them off. Some damage but not much.
> This year i picked off thousands of them. U could walk through the grass and see them covering the grass feeding and stepping on dozens of em. Get to your plants and they are covered in worms. They even drop down from trees as I usually plant on the south side tree lines.
> I even saw quite a few tobacco worms on my plants. They (worms) killed all my gorilla grow plants (dozens). No matter how big or small. In the pics that's just a small plant around chest tall.
> 
> ...


The seeds I got from main did the same shit.


----------



## smashcity (Jan 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> JFOG x ecsd and adub crosses are gonna put out the stink bombs. Also think the JF crossed to the ghost will make a few keepers


Yeah the jfog x ghost has caught my eye as well. Might have to grab both. Just out of curiosity, @Heisenbeans is your jfog from seed from 303's original release or did it come to you via clone? Any pics of her flowering?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 17, 2019)

smashcity said:


> Yeah the jfog x ghost has caught my eye as well. Might have to grab both. Just out of curiosity, @Heisenbeans is your jfog from seed from 303's original release or did it come to you via clone? Any pics of her flowering?


It's a socal clone only that's been making the rounds. He's one I deal with that if he has her it's good to go.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> It's a socal clone only that's been making the rounds. He's one I deal with that if he has her it's good to go.


I think there are 2. Breal from cypress hill has talked about a jet fuel og and I don’t think it’s the same genetics as 303 seeds. I thought I read that somewhere, but I could be wrong. They’re prob both fire


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 17, 2019)

if breal is fucking with it i would guess it's fire.


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 17, 2019)

The wait is killing me lol i want theses s1 & crosses yesterday.


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 17, 2019)

So my understanding is the gmo is a select phono of logic’s chem/cookies selected by skunkmasterflex? Is this correct?
Not trying to start anything just getting my info straight.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jan 17, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> I think there are 2. Breal from cypress hill has talked about a jet fuel og and I don’t think it’s the same genetics as 303 seeds. I thought I read that somewhere, but I could be wrong. They’re prob both fire


This is what I thought too. I was always under the impression that Jet Fuel OG was a gassy OG cut. 


barneyfife said:


> So my understanding is the gmo is a select phono of logic’s chem/cookies selected by skunkmasterflex? Is this correct?
> Not trying to start anything just getting my info straight.


Most definitely not from Logic. The original Garlic Cookies were bred by Mamiko seeds.


----------



## smashcity (Jan 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> It's a socal clone only that's been making the rounds. He's one I deal with that if he has her it's good to go.


@Heisenbeans Well the leaves definitely have the og serrations and the relatively thin leaves from the diesel side, from what I can see from the pic. 

@rollinfunk I heard that B real cut is crazy dank. I've seen instagram pics of it and (whoo in my rick flair voice) those nugs look dank as well. If the cut came from SoCal, i'd suppose it has to be some kind of fire. 

Whoever is looking for an ECSD leaning cut will probably love these as ECSD dominates everything it touches. I have ECSD crosses up the wazoo and pretty much searching for a solid example of a kush.


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Jan 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> JFOG x ecsd and adub crosses are gonna put out the stink bombs. Also think the JF crossed to the ghost will make a few keepers


Sign me up for the Jet Fuel/ECSD, those are gonna be some loud plants for sure.


----------



## chatttimes (Jan 17, 2019)

barneyfife said:


> So my understanding is the gmo is a select phono of logic’s chem/cookies selected by skunkmasterflex? Is this correct?
> Not trying to start anything just getting my info straight.


A pheno of Chem Cookies (forum cut gsc x chem d) from Mamiko seeds found by SkunkMasterFlex


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 17, 2019)

chatttimes said:


> A pheno of Chem Cookies (forum cut gsc x chem d) from Mamiko seeds found by SkunkMasterFlex


Ok got it when i seen it was skunkmasterflex that found it just clicked in my head that it was logics chem/cookies. I know he was riding high over there on thcf for a good while. 
Thats great that the genetics don’t have anything to do with logic. 
So all good got it straight now. I know skunk used to be from my area said so in his bio. He used to have the original sensi star i once P.M. him about a trade for any cut or seeds that i had at the time. 
Dude never responded not a yes or no or even a fuck you lol. And I’m not talking bout what passes for sensi star now he had it I could tell by the pics. 
Sadly i lost her always wanted her back


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 18, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> Lmao, be careful with stray pollen getting in the bush. Unless that's how you get down with pollinating, sprinkle some in and go to town  lol


Heard from a good source that his new line is gonna be called tea bagged.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> For whoever was excited about the sunset sherbert here she is. Super stoked I got her right in dwc so I'll get cuts off her in about 10 days than she's off to the flower room to get reversed. Hoping she yields big on pollen so I can get wed cake, purp punch and wed pie crosses to her
> 
> View attachment 4265466
> 
> Damn bro that is the same plant?? Forgive me I'm catching up on couple days . Like 10 days and the thing is 3ft tall dwc for the win . My babies grow 1cm a day yours 2 inches.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 18, 2019)

Yeah man that's why I'm happy to be back in dwc lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 18, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Heard from a good source that his new line is gonna be called tea bagged.


Teabag series, still better than the wild west series. Jus sayin


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 18, 2019)

barneyfife said:


> Ok got it when i seen it was skunkmasterflex that found it just clicked in my head that it was logics chem/cookies. I know he was riding high over there on thcf for a good while.
> Thats great that the genetics don’t have anything to do with logic.
> So all good got it straight now. I know skunk used to be from my area said so in his bio. He used to have the original sensi star i once P.M. him about a trade for any cut or seeds that i had at the time.
> Dude never responded not a yes or no or even a fuck you lol. And I’m not talking bout what passes for sensi star now he had it I could tell by the pics.
> Sadly i lost her always wanted her back


Theres a buddy that hangs out in the led section that has a 10 year old cut of sensi star. That looks super nice. Hes across the pond though. But if your EU he may hook you up with a cut of it. Not sure a cut would make it from EU to the states unrooted and shipped. Maybe. I dont wanna throw his name out there. But if you check out light build thread in the led section. We bullshit alot on it. Hes a led wizard. Smileyface avatar.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 19, 2019)

Mac1 pollen in about 2 weeks. Hope they produce alot. Plan on doing wedding cake X mac1 crosses. There going out for free when there ready.

Edit forgot to add pic lol


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 19, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Mac1 pollen in about 2 weeks. Hope they produce alot. Plan on doing wedding cake X mac1 crosses. There going out for free when there ready.


Patiently waiting on these.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 19, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Plan on doing wedding cake X mac1 crosses. There going out for free when there ready.


Tasty...


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 19, 2019)

Edited forgot to add pic


----------



## mjw42 (Jan 19, 2019)

Balls!!!


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 19, 2019)

Ok heisen so if I'm gonna pick
1 s1 based purely on it reeks to high heaven which would you recommend?

Then 1 s1 based purely on raw potentcy your recommendation?

Then 1 s1 based purely on awesome flavor your recommendation?

Last recommendation on yield which one?

On the potency recommendation i mean knock your dick in the dirt indica stone. 

I’m want to get 3 s1 on the 1st drop so trying to narrow it down. 

Also please feel free to recommend which of the crosses you think best fit these categories as well since I’ll be able to pick 3 of them. 
You h and please hurry up lol only kidding just can’t wait


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 19, 2019)

Smelliest one I have is Corey cut hands down.
Raw potency I would say adub
Flavor would be banana cookies
Biggest yield wedding cake

A cross or s1 of any of the above would be good.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 19, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Smelliest one I have is Corey cut hands down.
> Raw potency I would say adub
> Flavor would be banana cookies
> Biggest yield wedding cake
> ...


Honestly though its too hard to answer any of those question. You got no idea which female parent will dominate or if they will be 50/50 split. And you got no idea what the cross will produce. I mean just bc say Adub is the stankiest parent. Doesnt mean any of her smell will carry over. If you cross it to say cake. You might get something complete opposite of the adub smell and the cake smell.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 19, 2019)

The crosses I'm favoring are
Wed cake x gg4
Wed cake x purp punch
Wed cake x banana cookies
Banana cookies x gmo
Banana cookies x sundae deiver
Banana cookies x purp punch
Adub x gg4
Adub x ecsd
Adub x jet fuel OG
Ghost OG x wed cake
Jet fuel x ecsd
Jet fuel x gg4
Gg4 x wed pie
Sundae driver x purp punch
Gmo x purp punch
Gmo x wed pie
Corey cut x wed cake
Corey cut x purp punch

Just to name a few


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 19, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Smelliest one I have is Corey cut hands down.
> Raw potency I would say adub
> Flavor would be banana cookies
> Biggest yield wedding cake
> ...


Ok that’s great. I didn’t think the cory cut s1s we’re going to be on the 1st drop? 
I already had my mind made up on the wed cake so looks like wed cake cory & adub for my first order. Just need to figure out which crosses i want now. I already got 1 figured out the wed cake x gg4 need 2 more to round out my order lol. 
You have have no idea how much I’m looking forward to your drop man thx


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Honestly though its too hard to answer any of those question. You got no idea which female parent will dominate or if they will be 50/50 split. And you got no idea what the cross will produce. I mean just bc say Adub is the stankiest parent. Doesnt mean any of her smell will carry over. If you cross it to say cake. You might get something complete opposite of the adub smell and the cake smell.


That’s true on the crosses but the s1s are s1s you should find something very close or better than the clone only correct?


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 19, 2019)

If the gmo is on the 1st drop i may just buy 4 strains on te 1st drop then


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 19, 2019)

But yeah i get what your saying in regards to the offspring. Its a mixed bag & you can’t say how the genetics are going to express in the crosses. But I don’t think that will be the situation with the s1s. 
Using the wed cake as an example you should find something very similar to the original cut possible to even find a freak that’s better. No?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jan 19, 2019)

barneyfife said:


> That’s true on the crosses but the s1s are s1s you should find something very close or better than the clone only correct?


S1’s will still show a lot of variation. So...maybe.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Jan 19, 2019)

Adub x ecsd should be fire. I really want to see what wedding cake x banana cookies puts out too, should be some tasty phenos in there.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 19, 2019)

barneyfife said:


> But yeah i get what your saying in regards to the offspring. Its a mixed bag & you can’t say how the genetics are going to express in the crosses. But I don’t think that will be the situation with the s1s.
> Using the wed cake as an example you should find something very similar to the original cut possible to even find a freak that’s better. No?


Yeah some will resemble the mother. But there will also be variation just bc you grow different. You can never match the exact environment they were brought up in. If I give you a cut of something itll change and look different. Just based on that. I dont mean like completely different. Just different expressions. But with s1ing it can have different offspring completely. I s1d a cut of Hawaiian kush one time. Just one branch. Selfed it. And let it pollinate itself. And I popped 8 beans from it. None of them looked like the mother they come from. They smelled close to each. But had different stalk structure as well as different bud structure. The fans were very similar. But taste overall size of the plant, the shape(stalk structure), the buzz were all different from the mom. But you may find some phenos that are really close.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 19, 2019)

Balls all over the banana cookies


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 19, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Balls all over the banana cookies


Saaaaaaaweet


----------



## Jamaican_shaken (Jan 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah some will resemble the mother. But there will also be variation just bc you grow different. You can never match the exact environment they were brought up in. If I give you a cut of something itll change and look different. Just based on that. I dont mean like completely different. Just different expressions. But with s1ing it can have different offspring completely. I s1d a cut of Hawaiian kush one time. Just one branch. Selfed it. And let it pollinate itself. And I popped 8 beans from it. None of them looked like the mother they come from. They smelled close to each. But had different stalk structure as well as different bud structure. The fans were very similar. But taste overall size of the plant, the shape(stalk structure), the buzz were all different from the mom. But you may find some phenos that are really close.


You would imagine it would vary due to the genetics as anything else


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 19, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Balls all over the banana cookies


Yah baby


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 19, 2019)

The next 8-10 weeks can’t come fast enough lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 19, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> The crosses I'm favoring are
> Wed cake x gg4
> Wed cake x purp punch
> Wed cake x banana cookies
> ...


 Yes please! ...Oh shit wait....s'posed to only pic a couple eh? Well then.....ummmm YES Please!!!! lol.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 20, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yes please! ...Oh shit wait....s'posed to only pic a couple eh? Well then.....ummmm YES Please!!!! lol.


Oh no...variety is the spice of life they say...gotta run em all


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 20, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Oh no...variety is the spice of life they say...gotta run em all


Indeed!


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jan 20, 2019)

Since all crosses will be 100% tested and verified before they drop what’s the timeline before they drop for retail?


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 20, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah some will resemble the mother. But there will also be variation just bc you grow different. You can never match the exact environment they were brought up in. If I give you a cut of something itll change and look different. Just based on that. I dont mean like completely different. Just different expressions. But with s1ing it can have different offspring completely. I s1d a cut of Hawaiian kush one time. Just one branch. Selfed it. And let it pollinate itself. And I popped 8 beans from it. None of them looked like the mother they come from. They smelled close to each. But had different stalk structure as well as different bud structure. The fans were very similar. But taste overall size of the plant, the shape(stalk structure), the buzz were all different from the mom. But you may find some phenos that are really close.


From what I have had happen is just as you said if I let the same plant polanate its sealf,but I have better luck haveing the pollen put on a clone or plant that the pollen did not come from or clone long as there the same I like it better then a sealft plant,but all of mine I have made out doors.this is my first indoor grow to make seeds.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 20, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Since all crosses will be 100% tested and verified before they drop what’s the timeline before they drop for retail?


I don't think any of his S1 will be teasted befor sale.hell there s1 
only teast need is to be sure there not steral.I think that's what he has said in a post befor if that's wrong he will probley tell you,.


----------



## Gwen himself (Jan 20, 2019)

Testers please check my grows!

Happy growing

Gwern


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 20, 2019)

wedding cake, adub is it really that potent, and gmo is what Im after. never having tried adub, I hope you are right, leafly mentions more of an euphoric happy buzz, lol. I thought the jetfuel might be as potent.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 20, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> wedding cake, adub is it really that potent, and gmo is what Im after. never having tried adub, I hope you are right, leafly mentions more of an euphoric happy buzz, lol. I thought the jetfuel might be as potent.


We get g6 imported in multiple pack quantities in my circle fairly regularly. It's very good stuff but I don't think it's any more potent than most top notch plants out there. 

Once you get on top of the potency mountain there's a lot of company. I don't see how you can get that much better than chem d or the like to notice a discernable difference in potency.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 20, 2019)

ChemD is my fave ailment cure with the strong OG's 2nd or crosses of each.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 20, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> ChemD is my fave ailment cure with the strong OG's 2nd or crosses of each.


I have been liking the platinum and monster OGs I’ve had these past few months. The monster all around is a winner in my book.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 20, 2019)

Gwen himself said:


> View attachment 4267763 View attachment 4267759 View attachment 4267758 Testers please check my grows!
> 
> Happy growing
> 
> GwernView attachment 4267757


Looks like your plants are watching TV lol


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 20, 2019)

@Heisenbeans you have a seed sorter? was thinking how brutal it will be to shuck and separate them all by hand.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 20, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Looks like your plants are watching TV lol


Jesus christ hes posted thise pics everywhere. Telln me I need calmag and to temp my water for soil grows in two different threads. To me it looks like he has too much on his plate. Those plants have nute burn, N tox, mag def. Hell even some of the small ones in the cups in the front look pathetic. Clawing. Too many and they are suffering. And it shows.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 20, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> @Heisenbeans you have a seed sorter? was thinking how brutal it will be to shuck and separate them all by hand.


I got time to sort em no problem. Would rather hand pick every seed anyway. I dont mind.


----------



## mistermagoo (Jan 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I got time to sort em no problem. Would rather hand pick every seed anyway. I dont mind.


You have some patience I commend you.

I just took 6 seeded plants down and removed seeds by hand and I don’t think I could ever do that again!

Seed sorter sounds nice tho


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jan 20, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I don't think any of his S1 will be teasted befor sale.hell there s1
> only teast need is to be sure there not steral.I think that's what he has said in a post befor if that's wrong he will probley tell you,.


Ok I was interested in some of the crosses the I seen where it said on the first page he’s not releasing any until 100 percent tested so I’m just trying to figure out what time frame we’re looking at at I have limited space so I have to plan my seed runs out ahead of time.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 20, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Ok I was interested in some of the crosses the I seen where it said on the first page he’s not releasing any until 100 percent tested so I’m just trying to figure out what time frame we’re looking at at I have limited space so I have to plan my seed runs out ahead of time.


Majority of the first drop will go out for free. People say I'm crazy but as I said before this isn't a money grab. I'm more interested in people having fire genetics at a decent cost. Once I send out the majority of the first drop and I get a grasp on what s1s are easiest to make those will be the ones I keep in stock. I'm only keeping the strongest crosses around and I would like to get them down to around 30 strains to keep as flagship crosses.
Eventually crosses will be for sale and with every seed pack purchase you'll get another pack for free of whatever you pick off the freebie list.
Freebies will be untested crosses.
The bastard seeds will always go out for free to whoever request them from me.
After buying seeds for the past 12 years I wouldn't have a problem popping anything that comes from any of these mother plants.

I'll be doing a 600 plant pheno hunt of wedding cake banana cookies over the summer and have a naming contest for the winning plant. The winner will get the cut or backcross seeds to the cake of her. Super excited about making that run and finding the best pheno to breed with.
I'll do a video walk through of all the plants in flower so everyone can see all the different ones.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 20, 2019)

mistermagoo said:


> You have some patience I commend you.
> 
> I just took 6 seeded plants down and removed seeds by hand and I don’t think I could ever do that again!
> 
> Seed sorter sounds nice tho


check out exotic mike's collaboration with solfire called easy seed he just posted yesterday, not sure if still prototype or available, claimes to beat all the other old sorter machine ways and save your hands. Seen inhouse asking for one, lol, figure he'll get it at the indo expo.


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 20, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Since all crosses will be 100% tested and verified before they drop what’s the timeline before they drop for retail?


That’s why the crosses will be given away as freebies with s1 purchase. If I’m correct?


----------



## mistermagoo (Jan 20, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> check out exotic mike's collaboration with solfire called easy seed he just posted yesterday, not sure if still prototype or available, claimes to beat all the other old sorter machine ways and save your hands. Seen inhouse asking for one, lol, figure he'll get it at the indo expo.


Awesome you have a link or was this on the Instagram?


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 20, 2019)

can't get online yet, looks like $649, email contact. Looks neater than a peter. Rollin it out at the expo looks like. 
[email protected]
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bs1Bsc4ha68/


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 20, 2019)

barneyfife said:


> That’s why the crosses will be given away as freebies with s1 purchase. If I’m correct?


First drop everything is going out for free. Once I get website finished and figure out what s1s are gonna be the easiest to make than the s1s will start to go up for sale


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 20, 2019)

quiescent said:


> We get g6 imported in multiple pack quantities in my circle fairly regularly. It's very good stuff but I don't think it's any more potent than most top notch plants out there.
> 
> Once you get on top of the potency mountain there's a lot of company. I don't see how you can get that much better than chem d or the like to notice a discernable difference in potency.


What is G6? I'm not hip....


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> What is G6? I'm not hip....


One more than G5.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 20, 2019)

@Heisenbeans
Probably premature to ask, but have you worked out how will you accept payment? Nice and clean website btw.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 20, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> What is G6? I'm not hip....


is when u feeln so fly


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 20, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> is when u feeln so fly


I have one of those parked in my driveway. Call me John Travolta.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 20, 2019)

Gwen himself said:


> View attachment 4267763 View attachment 4267759 View attachment 4267758 Testers please check my grows!
> 
> Happy growing
> 
> GwernView attachment 4267757


yes I will teast that bud for you.lol


----------



## nc208 (Jan 20, 2019)

What's the deal with the A Dub? I can barely find info on it, so its sour dubble x Alien dawg? Did this come from a breeder or was it a pheno someone found?
I want to try banana cookies x wedding cake, and the adub x jet fuel. Seeing lots of breeders putting out some banana Terps but you speak very highly of this cut you got so I'm holding out.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 20, 2019)

nc208 said:


> What's the deal with the A Dub? I can barely find info on it, so its sour dubble x Alien dawg? Did this come from a breeder or was it a pheno someone found?
> I want to try banana cookies x wedding cake, and the adub x jet fuel. Seeing lots of breeders putting out some banana Terps but you speak very highly of this cut you got so I'm holding out.


Adub I traded locally with a guy that's had it for a few years. He got it from his buddy in atlanta.
It's the same exact cut that made it's way out to cali a few years ago. I had to trade 3 other cuts for it and it was worth it. I saw it flowered out before I made the trade. When I ran her it was rediculous and definitely one you cant drive on when u smoke it. Forget about it it's a do nothing stone. Had someone say after a couple puffs it was like the first time they did a line of coke. 
It's not for light smokers in no way shape or form.
Smells like a chemical spill
I have a few getting roots now that will get gg4 and ecsd pollen.
They will be included in the first drop.

And yes the banana cookies cake is gonna be super fire. I'll tell u it will be worth the wait. I flowered both cuts and the shit gonna be fire.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 20, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> What is G6? I'm not hip....


nother name for jet fuel og


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 20, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> nother name for jet fuel og


Thanks...was wondering.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Adub I traded locally with a guy that's had it for a few years. He got it from his buddy in atlanta.
> It's the same exact cut that made it's way out to cali a few years ago. I had to trade 3 other cuts for it and it was worth it. I saw it flowered out before I made the trade. When I ran her it was rediculous and definitely one you cant drive on when u smoke it. Forget about it it's a do nothing stone. Had someone say after a couple puffs it was like the first time they did a line of coke.
> It's not for light smokers in no way shape or form.
> Smells like a chemical spill
> ...


Awesome. Definately watching out for those then. Gotta try this adub somehow.


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Majority of the first drop will go out for free. People say I'm crazy but as I said before this isn't a money grab. I'm more interested in people having fire genetics at a decent cost. Once I send out the majority of the first drop and I get a grasp on what s1s are easiest to make those will be the ones I keep in stock. I'm only keeping the strongest crosses around and I would like to get them down to around 30 strains to keep as flagship crosses.
> Eventually crosses will be for sale and with every seed pack purchase you'll get another pack for free of whatever you pick off the freebie list.
> Freebies will be untested crosses.
> The bastard seeds will always go out for free to whoever request them from me.
> ...


So what’s that mean your picking people & there will be a list of people who receive the first seeds?
This wasn’t my understanding I thought we could just buy as many of the s1s as we wanted & got a freebie cross for every s1 we bought. That kinda sucks so what do we do to het seeds ? Adk for 1 strain & 1 cross? Don’t get it.


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 20, 2019)

Heisen made the list a month ago. He asked people what they wanted and the first to reply got on the list. 

I'm on that list.......I think


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 20, 2019)

Cuz theres no way your just going to let us so we want 3 s1 & 3 of the crosses. 
What criteria are you going by? Have to do a journal? 
I just want to buy seesd man all the ones i want


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 20, 2019)

Ok so whens the second drop? Thats just a straight up drop right? Jesus I should have payed closer attention. But when can we expect a regular drop man?


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 20, 2019)

I’m taking about the $60 for 7 seed packs $100 for 12 was it? Whens that happening?
And do you get to pick a free cross with each s1 you purchase when this happens?
That’s what I thought this whole 8 weeks till ready was man this sucks. 
So how long?


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 20, 2019)

Hopefully he limits sales the first few days so EVERYONE gets a chance to order something. Hate to be the guy who logs on 1 hour after sale starts and nothing is there.


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 20, 2019)

Yeah I don’t want that either I remember those days when top dawg or og rascal would have a drop gone in 5 minutes. 
But right now I’m not even understanding how this is going down now. 
I’m guessing we are waiting till the second drop to just buy seeds? 
Chime in heisen please.


----------



## klx (Jan 20, 2019)

...aaaaaaand breathe.


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 20, 2019)

klx said:


> ...aaaaaaand breathe.


Lol


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 20, 2019)

Sorry just thought i was going to have some fire in march. 
Just be a little longer it’s all good sorry for the hissy fit


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2019)

klx said:


> ...aaaaaaand breathe.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 20, 2019)

barneyfife said:


> I’m taking about the $60 for 7 seed packs $100 for 12 was it? Whens that happening?
> And do you get to pick a free cross with each s1 you purchase when this happens?
> That’s what I thought this whole 8 weeks till ready was man this sucks.
> So how long?


Your on the list. I got you down for 6 packs on the first drop. I'm going to post a list of what's available and people can choose the ones they want in order on the list.
I should have plenty seeds to get every one what they want.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 20, 2019)

I'll have over 100 seed moms putting out seeds so everyone will get seeds dont worry. I've been pretty overwhelmed keeping everything in order and cloning and collecting pollen and keeping plants healthy.
I'll post a list of everything I'll have on the first drop and tag everyone that signed up. 
I dont have a Male dusting our a room of clones.
This is all precision shit and reversing moms so I'm also in the process of seeing what ones reverse the best.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 20, 2019)

I’m on no said “list”...but if there’s leftovers...


----------



## Jamaican_shaken (Jan 20, 2019)

Can I get on as well??


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Your on the list. I got you down for 6 packs on the first drop. I'm going to post a list of what's available and people can choose the ones they want in order on the list.
> I should have plenty seeds to get every one what they want.


Thanks wow i was on a list & didn’t even know it lol you the the man heisen


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 20, 2019)

klx said:


> ...aaaaaaand breathe.


Hahahahaha priceless


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 20, 2019)

East coast sour diesel side branch that never got sprayed loaded with seeds. Most likely s1s or wedding cake since they was right next to each other.
Should be some fire.
First one who calls it there yours. Should be done in about 3 weeks


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 20, 2019)

dibs


----------



## Sebud (Jan 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> East coast sour diesel side branch that never got sprayed loaded with seeds. Most likely s1s or wedding cake since they was right next to each other.
> Should be some fire.
> First one who calls it there yours. Should be done in about 3 weeks
> 
> View attachment 4268188


Would love them


----------



## Sebud (Jan 20, 2019)

Sebud said:


> Would love them


Danm good jump @HydroRed


----------



## Sebud (Jan 20, 2019)

Sebud said:


> Danm good jump @HydroRed


It's all good I'm on the bastard list they all should be great


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 20, 2019)

Fast on the trigger finger there @HydroRed


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 20, 2019)

Shit i knew i should have had the ole lady roll the blunt.....Quick draw Mcgraw HydroRed got me


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 20, 2019)

This is how it should be done. Seeds made. Then given out for free. I dont even mind paying shipping. Bc it costly upfront. Everyone blows em up. If they turn out good. He knows we will post em every where. Bc that's what growers do. Especially if you find something nice. Free advertisement plus he gets his shit tested. Then once strains start getting run. He can narrow it down to the best, bc if they shit out. Or herm or whatever. They are testers. It happens. And it keeps him off the hook. They didnt cost you anything to get them. And the ones that run super nice. He can then run them for a price. And people who didnt test them. Will want them. And they will have to pay for them. But this is how it should be. And I can pretty much bet most of them will be absolute sticky fire. There will be a few duds and there will be herms. Its gonna happen. Cake, cookies, chem. All prone to herm. These will definitely weed out the bad growers lol. Mostly people who've never run any cookies. Or chem. That's had to deal with them. Or first time growers that have there environment all fukd up. But like I said when them banana cakes are done. You can count on me to run an entire pack. So if you wanna make the pack fat. I can do small pheno hunt and test at the same time. Wink wink.... 

I got no problem paying for shipping as well man. 

And bravo so far man. I'm stoked to test these.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 20, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> dibs


Yours. Seeds in them pods are super fat


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 20, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> This is how it should be done. Seeds made. Then given out for free. I dont even mind paying shipping. Bc it costly upfront. Everyone blows em up. If they turn out good. He knows we will post em every where. Bc that's what growers do. Especially if you find something nice. Free advertisement plus he gets his shit tested. Then once strains start getting run. He can narrow it down to the best, bc if they shit out. Or herm or whatever. They are testers. It happens. And it keeps him off the hook. They didnt cost you anything to get them. And the ones that run super nice. He can then run them for a price. And people who didnt test them. Will want them. And they will have to pay for them. But this is how it should be. And I can pretty much bet most of them will be absolute sticky fire. There will be a few duds and there will be herms. Its gonna happen. Cake, cookies, chem. All prone to herm. These will definitely weed out the bad growers lol. Mostly people who've never run any cookies. Or chem. That's had to deal with them. Or first time growers that have there environment all fukd up. But like I said when them banana cakes are done. You can count on me to run an entire pack. So if you wanna make the pack fat. I can do small pheno hunt and test at the same time. Wink wink....
> 
> I got no problem paying for shipping as well man.
> 
> And bravo so far man. I'm stoked to test these.


3 months this thread gonna be blowing up homie. I have 2 cakes going to seed table in a few days and banana cookies blowing up with Male pollen. I got you down for a fat pack of those and BC s1s


----------



## nc208 (Jan 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> 3 months this thread gonna be blowing up homie. I have 2 cakes going to seed table in a few days and banana cookies blowing up with Male pollen. I got you down for a fat pack of those and BC s1s


If you got any more of those Banana Cookie crosses I totally would run a pack of those too. As Widow said, paying for shipping seems fair.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 20, 2019)

nc208 said:


> If you got any more of those Banana Cookie crosses I totally would run a pack of those too. As Widow said, paying for shipping seems fair.


Shipping cost me 3.50 lol. I guess I can have you'll put 4 dollars in an envelope haha and mail it.

I should have about 10 bana cookie crosses when its said and done.
As of right now I have 4 macs,1 sundae driver 19,
3 ghost OG , 1 GMO on the table.
I have about 30 other ones waiting to go on that table in a few days.
I'll have a full list of all the seed moms on the table by end of week.

I would seriously take a hard look at banana cookies Corey cut cross.
Strucurely they both look better than any stardawg cross I have ever laid my eyes on straight up.
Corey cut is a stinky ass plant combined with the banana cookies should be epic.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Shipping cost me 3.50 lol. I guess I can have you'll put 4 dollars in an envelope haha and mail it.
> 
> I should have about 10 bana cookie crosses when its said and done.
> As of right now I have 4 macs,1 sundae driver 19,
> ...


Yeah but 3.50 Xs however many packs. Man itll add up fast. Just your time is worth us paying shipping homie. I mean jus think how many different places your gonna be mailing. And you're shipping to Canada. And wtf dont ship it priority. Its outrageous. Which is absolutely ridiculous its fukn attached to our country. All bc of the border. I mean if you had to fly them bc it's an island in the middle of the fukn ocean I'd get it. But damn its pricey almost 40 bucks to send one of those priority flat rate boxes international. I just was gonna do it. And shipped snail mail unfortunately.


----------



## Natethenewb (Jan 20, 2019)

Wanting to get some good seeds for my 2nd ever grow, so I'll be patiently waiting to snatch up a pack when they're available  . that wedding cake on your site looks amazing can only imagine what else is in the works . keep up the solid effort , need more breeders like you out there .


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 20, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah but 3.50 Xs however many packs. Man itll add up fast. Just your time is worth us paying shipping homie. I mean jus think how many different places your gonna be mailing. And you're shipping to Canada. And wtf dont ship it priority. Its outrageous. Which is absolutely ridiculous its fukn attached to our country. All bc of the border. I mean if you had to fly them bc it's an island in the middle of the fukn ocean I'd get it. But damn its pricey almost 40 bucks to send one of those priority flat rate boxes international. I just was gonna do it. And shipped snail mail unfortunately.


Its 3.50 anywhere in the us in the padded envelope. I can fit about 8 packs in one and its 11 dollars to canada


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jan 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Majority of the first drop will go out for free. People say I'm crazy but as I said before this isn't a money grab. I'm more interested in people having fire genetics at a decent cost. Once I send out the majority of the first drop and I get a grasp on what s1s are easiest to make those will be the ones I keep in stock. I'm only keeping the strongest crosses around and I would like to get them down to around 30 strains to keep as flagship crosses.
> Eventually crosses will be for sale and with every seed pack purchase you'll get another pack for free of whatever you pick off the freebie list.
> Freebies will be untested crosses.
> The bastard seeds will always go out for free to whoever request them from me.
> ...


Ok cool thanks for the reply, is the first drop going to be S1s? Are people already on a list for that one?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 20, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Ok cool thanks for the reply, is the first drop going to be S1s? Are people already on a list for that one?


There will be s1s and crosses


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 21, 2019)

RDWC definitely back in full swing.
Shits about to get real.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 21, 2019)

Yo Heis,wuddaya think about this GG bagseed? I see leaf twist and crazy branching.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 21, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yo Heis,wuddaya think about this GG bagseed? I see leaf twist and crazy branching.View attachment 4268283 View attachment 4268284 View attachment 4268285 View attachment 4268286


Definitely some resemblance without a doubt


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> RDWC definitely back in full swing.
> Shits about to get real.
> 
> View attachment 4268271


beautiful pearly whites / foaming at the mouth for them cake s1's/ your cut looks fire
was gonna ask if have any gmo bud pix on that cut you got.
best wishes and gl


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Its 3.50 anywhere in the us in the padded envelope. I can fit about 8 packs in one and its 11 dollars to canada


Yeah for regular padded envelope. But to ship priority international it was almost 38 bucks. I just shipped one out to canadia Thursday.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 21, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yo Heis,wuddaya think about this GG bagseed? I see leaf twist and crazy branching.View attachment 4268283 View attachment 4268284 View attachment 4268285 View attachment 4268286


it has really long petioles like my hindu cut.


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> RDWC definitely back in full swing.
> Shits about to get real.
> 
> View attachment 4268271


Why is it that I like root porn better than looking at plants in full flower these days?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 21, 2019)

I'd be interested in some banana cookies S1's too @Heisenbeans whenever they are available.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 21, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I'd be interested in some banana cookies S1's too @Heisenbeans whenever they are available.


They will definitely be available. I have about 8 or 9 banana cookies moms in veg now and the big plant is throwing balls from reversal.
I'll have
banana cookie x wed cake
Banana cookie x s1s
Banana cookie x gg4
Banana cookie x GMO
Banana cookie x mac1
Banana cookie x purple punch
Banana cookie x sundae driver
Banana cookie x Corey cut

On the first drop


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> They will definitely be available. I have about 8 or 9 banana cookies moms in veg now and the big plant is throwing balls from reversal.
> I'll have
> banana cookie x wed cake
> Banana cookie x s1s
> ...


Thats whats up. I cant find clones of any good "Banana" anything in my circle. Fuel/chem is popular with everyone and I'm about sick of that at this point after multiple GPS runs and years of running the glue. I think Useful is releasing some Banana Kush S1's (orgnkids cut) but I dont know when exactly. What kind of date you looking at for first drop of the Banana Cookies S1's?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 21, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thats whats up. I cant find clones of any good "Banana" anything in my circle. Fuel/chem is popular with everyone and I'm about sick of that at this point after multiple GPS runs and years of running the glue. I think Useful is releasing some Banana Kush S1's (orgnkids cut) but I dont know when exactly. What kind of date you looking at for first drop of the Banana Cookies S1's?


Should be about 8 weeks after the second week in flower. I'm moving a couple to flower tomorrow.
I also have 1 big cola in the reverse room I've been putting wedding cake pollen on the tops and the hairs are turning brown so they are definitely polinated.
Those seeds will be done in about 7 weeks if you want them let me know I'll toss some in with the others you got coming


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 21, 2019)

One things for sure I'm alot closer today than I was a few weeks ago lol. With dwc back in action things are gonna be alot easier.
Right now in dwc I have
Gg4
Alien og
Wedding pie 6
Sundae driver 19
Purple punch
Adub
Wedding cake
Sunset sherbert
GMO
Stardawg Corey
Banana cookies
Lava Cake

All these are going to reverse room as soon as I get cuts.

What I have in reverse room now is

Wedding cake. reversed
Mac1. reversed
Purple punch 
Ghost OG reversed
Stardawg Corey cut 
Gg4 reversed
Ecsd reversed
Jet fuel OG reversed
Banana cookies 9 reversed
91 chem reversed but hardly any pollen
Katsu bubba reversed.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 21, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah for regular padded envelope. But to ship priority international it was almost 38 bucks. I just shipped one out to canadia Thursday.




Holy shit that's like 200 canadian


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 21, 2019)

Any chance I can throw you some extra carrots for some of the other crosses as well when you ship out the testers


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 21, 2019)

haha i don't have a clue what i am going to buy first after testers. might just throw a dart at a board of crosses.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 21, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Holy shit that's like 200 canadian


When the mail lady told me I thought holy jesus. But I guess 2-3 days priority to another country 37.50 plus tax is a good deal. But it went snail mail. For a 3rd of that price.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 21, 2019)

Hahahaha I bet Gu likes my wife's comment on the December photo of the month. She told whoever it was to take the 100 bucks for winning and to buy some heisenbeans. Wish ida thought of it.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 21, 2019)

i was running some hypothetical shipping situations that went far east coast usa to west coast canada for a 1 lb box with a bunch of packed up clones inside and it was ~$100-150 CAD for next day with customs done before it leaves so you know you're getting them if it says shipped. 2 day was like $80-100.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 21, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> i was running some hypothetical shipping situations that went far east coast usa to west coast canada for a 1 lb box with a bunch of packed up clones inside and it was ~$100-150 CAD for next day with customs done before it leaves so you know you're getting them if it says shipped. 2 day was like $80-100.


That's crazy.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 21, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> That's crazy.


it's a lot, but i figure it's less than i'd pay to get most packs shipped to my door and a pack of beans could contain nothing worth keeping. $150 CAD for 3 or 4 elites aint so bad 

a lot of this shit is hard to get in canada. i know in cali, colorado, michigan and elsewhere you can walk into a shop and grab a wedding cake, gg4, purple punch and on and on. in canada we're not there yet. i can get some really nice local cuts, but the fotm are expensive to buy from the guys who bring them into the country. i inquired about a mountain trop cut recently and the guy wanted $1000 because he claimed to have paid that much.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 21, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> i was running some hypothetical shipping situations that went far east coast usa to west coast canada for a 1 lb box with a bunch of packed up clones inside and it was ~$100-150 CAD for next day with customs done before it leaves so you know you're getting them if it says shipped. 2 day was like $80-100.


That would be worth it tho imo . Call me crazy but I'd pay 200 c.a.d for a strain that I've been searching for . Fcgsc, animal cookie or wedding cake .

Something about fcgsc just makes me much more pleasant person than anything else I've tried to date.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 21, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Any chance I can throw you some extra carrots for some of the other crosses as well when you ship out the testers


I can see who is here and I see everyone's grows. Dont worry man I know you will give em an honest review and that's what I want.
I'm gonna take care of you guys. I learned alot from someone else fuck ups.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jan 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I can see who is here and I see everyone's grows. Dont worry man I know you will give em an honest review and that's what I want.
> I'm gonna take care of you guys. I learned alot from someone else fuck ups.


I see a lot heat in this thread , I’ll be more than happy to send u some of my bean savings to get in on the heat ... @whytewidow thanks for steering me in the right direction


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 21, 2019)

I need beans in my hands by March 7. Otherwise I got to take clones and do another grow before I can start the new batch of seeds. Perpetual grows are a pain but I can't have any delays. Seems like these seeds wont be going out until April.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 21, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I need beans in my hands by March 7. Otherwise I got to take clones and do another grow before I can start the new batch of seeds. Perpetual grows are a pain but I can't have any delays. Seems like these seeds wont be going out until April.


I'll have seeds right around the first week of march.
I'll have the reversed mom seeds starting in about 3 weeks. All the moms on the reversed list have seeds in them. Cant guarantee the pollen donors on them but everything in the room is fire.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 21, 2019)

I have a feeling you will do quite well heisen, I was looking at s1's on the interweb this weekend some want 3 or 4 times more $ without any mention of freebies . Found some as high as 500us for 6 . Fuck me


----------



## Precaution (Jan 21, 2019)

These tester seeds will be the first grow in my new room with all new gear and setup. I honestly can not wait. Although I have grown for awhile now, this will be the first time I actually take and post pictures. Of course I still plan on running other breeder's gear but, I really like how you have shown both the good and bad of everything and how you handle situations so if all goes good I will promote your gear to others I know. Still waiting patiently for the sherbert.


----------



## INF Flux (Jan 21, 2019)

Everything sounds killer, heisen. Quite the flavor collection you've got going on. Hope I didn't snooze on that list.


----------



## keyown1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Couple pics of banana cookies 9 from a novice. Just imagine what someone who really knows what they're doing can get out of it. It smells like an overripe banana that's been warmed up if that makes any sense.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 21, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> Couple pics of banana cookies 9 from a novice. Just imagine what someone who really knows what they're doing can get out of it. It smells like an overripe banana that's been warmed up if that makes any sense. View attachment 4268633 View attachment 4268634 View attachment 4268635 View attachment 4268636 View attachment 4268637


That's her all day homie. Haha 1 of only 2 I ever gave out. One of the best cookie crosses i have ever smelled or tasted.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 21, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> Couple pics of banana cookies 9 from a novice. Just imagine what someone who really knows what they're doing can get out of it. It smells like an overripe banana that's been warmed up if that makes any sense. View attachment 4268633 View attachment 4268634 View attachment 4268635 View attachment 4268636 View attachment 4268637


Real nice run. Thats what Im looking for.


----------



## keyown1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Pics don't do it justice. Shit is so nice I went out and bought me a camera lol. Hey when I figure out how to transfer these pics I will share a couple of the ones I took of that gg4/wifi43 cross. Can't wait to try some of the others if that was a reject for you.


----------



## keyown1 (Jan 21, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Real nice run. Thats what Im looking for.


and thats about 51 days Im pulling it early to test and see how long to let it go.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's her all day homie. Haha 1 of only 2 I ever gave out. One of the best cookie crosses i have ever smelled or tasted.


I wount to buy some of your fem, beans if there ready by the first week of march,let me know by pm and I will get with you on what I wount to grow.


----------



## Coalcat (Jan 21, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah but 3.50 Xs however many packs. Man itll add up fast. Just your time is worth us paying shipping homie. I mean jus think how many different places your gonna be mailing. And you're shipping to Canada. And wtf dont ship it priority. Its outrageous. Which is absolutely ridiculous its fukn attached to our country. All bc of the border. I mean if you had to fly them bc it's an island in the middle of the fukn ocean I'd get it. But damn its pricey almost 40 bucks to send one of those priority flat rate boxes international. I just was gonna do it. And shipped snail mail unfortunately.


Yea honestly this. When I get my testers I plan on sending some cash to cover postage and incidentals if I can get a address. Time and money. Fair is fair. You pay the postage I return the favor...you take the time to breed them...I take the time to grow and post. If you don’t feel like posting wait and pay...don’t gamble on testers. It amazes me when people are given testers and don’t take the 5 min a week for a status update and a pic or at very least a end of grow report.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 21, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Real nice run. Thats what Im looking for.


Same. Lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 21, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> Pics don't do it justice. Shit is so nice I went out and bought me a camera lol. Hey when I figure out how to transfer these pics I will share a couple of the ones I took of that gg4/wifi43 cross. Can't wait to try some of the others if that was a reject for you.


Wait till I drop her pollen on that cake man. Them seeds gonna be straight fire.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 21, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> Couple pics of banana cookies 9 from a novice. Just imagine what someone who really knows what they're doing can get out of it. It smells like an overripe banana that's been warmed up if that makes any sense. View attachment 4268633 View attachment 4268634 View attachment 4268635 View attachment 4268636 View attachment 4268637


Very very nice run. I cant wait to blow these up. I'm actually ordering another 4x4 tent. To run as many as I can.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 21, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> Pics don't do it justice. Shit is so nice I went out and bought me a camera lol. Hey when I figure out how to transfer these pics I will share a couple of the ones I took of that gg4/wifi43 cross. Can't wait to try some of the others if that was a reject for you.


I was trying to get in on some of those rejects.Damn ape signals.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 21, 2019)

That banna cookies looks refukkindiculous.Nicely done.


----------



## main cola (Jan 21, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> Pics don't do it justice. Shit is so nice I went out and bought me a camera lol. Hey when I figure out how to transfer these pics I will share a couple of the ones I took of that gg4/wifi43 cross. Can't wait to try some of the others if that was a reject for you.


That looks really good. I did they same thing an order me a new camera online and a new tent just for the Heisenbeans. I’m pretty excited


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 21, 2019)

Precaution said:


> These tester seeds will be the first grow in my new room with all new gear and setup. I honestly can not wait. Although I have grown for awhile now, this will be the first time I actually take and post pictures. Of course I still plan on running other breeder's gear but, I really like how you have shown both the good and bad of everything and how you handle situations so if all goes good I will promote your gear to others I know. Still waiting patiently for the sherbert.


I am kind of in the same boat. The better half would not allow pictures because we are in an area where it would be definite prison time. However, now, I'm going to start a new account on riu using a VPN, paid for anonymously with bitcoin, and buy a new Canon housing for our nice macro lenses, and it's a greenlight. 

I know it seems like overkill, I can't imagine law-enforcement weeding through these thousands of photos, but you can't be too careful, and if it keeps the wife happy, so be it.


----------



## tman42 (Jan 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Wait till I drop her pollen on that cake man. Them seeds gonna be straight fire.


That's what I am talking about, I need some of those or some xGMO


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 21, 2019)

@Heisenbeans Have you ran the ecsd throughout flower before? Just curious if it is smaller round rock hard buds and if it ever puts out sap?

I got a cut of what was called sour diesel back about 10 years ago, super good bud but not sure what cut it actually was, but supposedly it was the ecsd, though I have my doubts.

As for the sap, it was just clear glucose sap but it added to bag appeal because people thought it was and I quote, "like thc oozing out..." I was just like, " sure man, that'll be $50 instead of the normal $40."

Edit: not really small buds by no means but I mean the more compact bud structure vs spear logs.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 21, 2019)

Anyone who has ever had the chance to smell the mac it's seriously some good shit.
She's all out reversed and I'll be pollinating 4 other mac1 moms for s1s. These will be up for grabs as freebies.
Stay tuned.


----------



## main cola (Jan 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Anyone who has ever had the chance to smell the mac it's seriously some good shit.
> She's all out reversed and I'll be pollinating 4 other mac1 moms for s1s. These will be up for grabs as freebies.
> Stay tuned.
> 
> View attachment 4268674


I’m ready


----------



## Precaution (Jan 21, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> I am kind of in the same boat. The better half would not allow pictures because we are in an area where it would be definite prison time. However, now, I'm going to start a new account on riu using a VPN, paid for anonymously with bitcoin, and buy a new Canon housing for our nice macro lenses, and it's a greenlight.
> 
> I know it seems like overkill, I can't imagine law-enforcement weeding through these thousands of photos, but you can't be too careful, and if it keeps the wife happy, so be it.


Exactly why I do not take pics. Overkill is good especially when the wife is happy and staying out of the klink.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Anyone who has ever had the chance to smell the mac it's seriously some good shit.
> She's all out reversed and I'll be pollinating 4 other mac1 moms for s1s. These will be up for grabs as freebies.
> Stay tuned.
> 
> View attachment 4268674


Dibs... gotta beat ol @HydroRed on the trigger. Hes fast as lightening. Lol


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 21, 2019)

I would chuck my Goji and Glueberry OG right now. I'm starting seeds for my next grow tomorrow. Let's grow


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> @Heisenbeans Have you ran the ecsd throughout flower before? Just curious if it is smaller round rock hard buds and if it ever puts out sap?
> 
> I got a cut of what was called sour diesel back about 10 years ago, super good bud but not sure what cut it actually was, but supposedly it was the ecsd, though I have my doubts.
> 
> ...


It looks a lot like gg4. The main difference is gg4 has a lot more bud sites and small buds. Ecsd forms huge colas that fill in.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Jan 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Anyone who has ever had the chance to smell the mac it's seriously some good shit.
> She's all out reversed and I'll be pollinating 4 other mac1 moms for s1s. These will be up for grabs as freebies.
> Stay tuned.
> 
> View attachment 4268674


heisenbeans I have tried several times to fill out tester form on the site and say something went wrong at last second and doesn't go through. I really want on this list I read about now . pretty please let me know how I can get my name on list of freebie testers I can pay ship or whatever I know im new here but please give me a chance we all need a chance to prove ourselfs and our skills let me show ya mine and test out a strain for ya.


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 21, 2019)

Any of you guys with ecsd experience think it being crossed with the cake or adub will bring down the flowering time?
Years ago i had Death Star but ended up ditching it the flowering time was just to long. Perpetual has to keep moving along & it just didn’t cut it for me.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 21, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> heisenbeans I have tried several times to fill out tester form on the site and say something went wrong at last second and doesn't go through. I really want on this list I read about now . pretty please let me know how I can get my name on list of freebie testers I can pay ship or whatever I know im new here but please give me a chance we all need a chance to prove ourselfs and our skills let me show ya mine and test out a strain for ya.


Not sure what's going on with the website. My web guy been out sick for a little while. Remind me when it comes time for the drop and I'll get you straight


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 21, 2019)

Dude im stoked for this. The bastard seeds... Shits great lol but for real tho man i cant remember if i already signed up on your website. I know i thought about it a couple months ago but i dont remember lol. So i just went to the site and tried but im having the same problems.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> East coast sour diesel side branch that never got sprayed loaded with seeds. Most likely s1s or wedding cake since they was right next to each other.
> Should be some fire.
> First one who calls it there yours. Should be done in about 3 weeks
> 
> View attachment 4268188


I'll take whatever u got left


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> RDWC definitely back in full swing.
> Shits about to get real.
> 
> View attachment 4268271



What do you think was causing your problems? I run into problems when I used some sweetener. I then had bacteria growth run wild. Still dealing with It.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 21, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> it's a lot, but i figure it's less than i'd pay to get most packs shipped to my door and a pack of beans could contain nothing worth keeping. $150 CAD for 3 or 4 elites aint so bad
> 
> a lot of this shit is hard to get in canada. i know in cali, colorado, michigan and elsewhere you can walk into a shop and grab a wedding cake, gg4, purple punch and on and on. in canada we're not there yet. i can get some really nice local cuts, but the fotm are expensive to buy from the guys who bring them into the country. i inquired about a mountain trop cut recently and the guy wanted $1000 because he claimed to have paid that much.



I hear ya. I've never heard of some of these and clearly not ever seen em. I'm not in Canada but it's clearly not legal here.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 21, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> What do you think was causing your problems? I run into problems when I used some sweetener. I then had bacteria growth run wild. Still dealing with It.


Not sure. Could have been something water company picked up. Uv sterilizer and ewc tea solved the issue


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> @Heisenbeans Have you ran the ecsd throughout flower before? Just curious if it is smaller round rock hard buds and if it ever puts out sap?
> 
> I got a cut of what was called sour diesel back about 10 years ago, super good bud but not sure what cut it actually was, but supposedly it was the ecsd, though I have my doubts.
> 
> ...



I'm flowering some ecsd right now and it has some big buds on it .


----------



## Hurricane09 (Jan 21, 2019)

Here!


Heisenbeans said:


> Anyone who has ever had the chance to smell the mac it's seriously some good shit.
> She's all out reversed and I'll be pollinating 4 other mac1 moms for s1s. These will be up for grabs as freebies.
> Stay tuned.


,


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Not sure. Could have been something water company picked up. Uv sterilizer and ewc tea solved the issue



I may have to get that UV sterlizer your talking about. I got 3 plants left unfinished and a bunch that needs to go into flower. 
I was going to fill the whole system up and use like 20 gals of bleach and put in around 400 gal of water which should fill it up almost to the top of my totes and Rez tank. And then flush a few times after that. Fun fun 

I've wondered about my chiller, heard they sometimes can give you some funk once they get it. 

I know it's much easier to deal with as far as nutes, pH, water levels etc in my rdwc than my dwc buckets I have in my tent. My auto PH is a godsend in the rdwc


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 21, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> Couple pics of banana cookies 9 from a novice. Just imagine what someone who really knows what they're doing can get out of it. It smells like an overripe banana that's been warmed up if that makes any sense. View attachment 4268633 View attachment 4268634 View attachment 4268635 View attachment 4268636 View attachment 4268637



Looks greatly, how much did you have to lower your temps or did you have too?

This was the last time I ran forum cut of gsc


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 21, 2019)

Nice lookin GSC @Greenthumbskunk


----------



## keyown1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Looks greatly, how much did you have to lower your temps or did you have too?
> 
> This was the last time I ran forum cut of gscView attachment 4268770


temps stay around 68-75


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 22, 2019)

People asking me about the banana cookies.
It's actually #Black Banana Cookies #9 .
I just call it banana cookies for short.
The official name for the wedding cake gorilla glue cross will be #CrazyCake.youll seen it here first.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 22, 2019)

That's it for me. I'm done with CMH. Blew up about 10 seconds after I pulled a plant out.heard a big pop and that was it. This is the 3rd cmh failure in 6 months.


----------



## main cola (Jan 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's it for me. I'm done with CMH. Blew up about 10 seconds after I pulled a plant out.heard a big pop and that was it. This is the 3rd cmh failure in 6 months.
> 
> View attachment 4269279


That sucks man. That shouldn’t be happening Those bulbs get expensive I just started using a 315w cmh but not the double ended. No problems with it so far


----------



## crimsonecho (Jan 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's it for me. I'm done with CMH. Blew up about 10 seconds after I pulled a plant out.heard a big pop and that was it. This is the 3rd cmh failure in 6 months.
> 
> View attachment 4269279


Another reason leds are the shit! Bummer man. Another bummer is you not shipping to europe at least for a while, if i got that right.


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's it for me. I'm done with CMH. Blew up about 10 seconds after I pulled a plant out.heard a big pop and that was it. This is the 3rd cmh failure in 6 months.
> 
> View attachment 4269279


Screw that CMH it'll put your eye out!! Checkout the Hlg 96 Elite High power QBs..


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 22, 2019)

crimsonecho said:


> Another reason leds are the shit! Bummer man. Another bummer is you not shipping to europe at least for a while, if i got that right.


I'll ship to Europe if I can find an overseas broker. Once I get the drops out and get some IG dank floating around I'm sure I'll have seeds available across the pond


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's it for me. I'm done with CMH. Blew up about 10 seconds after I pulled a plant out.heard a big pop and that was it. This is the 3rd cmh failure in 6 months.
> 
> View attachment 4269279


Super shitty dude fuck that. At least it didnt pop in your face!


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 22, 2019)

HydoDan said:


> Screw that CMH it'll put your eye out!! Checkout the Hlg 96 Elite High power QBs..


Hells yeah!! I've been drooling over those. Two, powered by a HLG-320H-54A driver. They're only $99 with the heatsink. This month or next month they're coming out with a plug-and-play version. They're calling it the HLG 225. They say 225 watts, but it's one QB96 Elite V2 powered by a HLG-185H-54A. I think it's gonna be $300. I prefer the DIYs though. Always cheaper. That's not bad though, a plug-and-play for $1.33/watt (that is, if that driver really pushes 225, which I doubt). Best quality and most efficient lights available. Made in the USA. I bet the penetration kills on those.


----------



## boybelue (Jan 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's it for me. I'm done with CMH. Blew up about 10 seconds after I pulled a plant out.heard a big pop and that was it. This is the 3rd cmh failure in 6 months.
> 
> View attachment 4269279


I had one of those cheapo 315s do the same thing. It was a shine-max bulb on a nanolux 315 ballast. Sounded like a 22 fired through a window pane. I jumped! Lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 23, 2019)

boybelue said:


> I had one of those cheapo 315s do the same thing. It was a shine-max bulb on a nanolux 315 ballast. Sounded like a 22 fired through a window pane. I jumped! Lol


That was 120 dollar bulb from growers house. It's the second one that shit the bed. I'm done with em.the third one was the regular Phillip's cmh.


----------



## boybelue (Jan 23, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That was 120 dollar bulb from growers house. It's the second one that shit the bed. I'm done with em.the third one was the regular Phillip's cmh.


Damn I didn't know Philip's was making a DE thouie cmh, where you pick those up at? Wouldn't mind throwing a few of those on mags to see what's up.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 23, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's it for me. I'm done with CMH. Blew up about 10 seconds after I pulled a plant out.heard a big pop and that was it. This is the 3rd cmh failure in 6 months.
> 
> View attachment 4269279


I had 2 bulbs in a row (replacements, etc) from Growers Choice that arrived broke. 
https://hydrobuilder.com/growers-choice-grower-s-choice-single-ended-cmh-bulb-315w-10-000k.html

My 315 lec kicks ass, hands down.
 
Kinda luck of the draw...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 23, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Hells yeah!! I've been drooling over those. Two, powered by a HLG-320H-54A driver. They're only $99 with the heatsink. This month or next month they're coming out with a plug-and-play version. They're calling it the HLG 225. They say 225 watts, but it's one QB96 Elite V2 powered by a HLG-185H-54A. I think it's gonna be $300. I prefer the DIYs though. Always cheaper. That's not bad though, a plug-and-play for $1.33/watt (that is, if that driver really pushes 225, which I doubt). Best quality and most efficient lights available. Made in the USA. I bet the penetration kills on those.


These lights are tits! I have two. Each running on it's 320-54 driver. Only using 1 in my lil tent I had to turn it down to 125w and raise it up...it was driving my plants too hard.Hand watering,I couldn't keep up.


----------



## boybelue (Jan 23, 2019)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I had 2 bulbs in a row (replacements, etc) from Growers Choice that arrived broke.
> https://hydrobuilder.com/growers-choice-grower-s-choice-single-ended-cmh-bulb-315w-10-000k.html
> 
> My 315 lec kicks ass, hands down.
> ...


I really like them also, rooms much cooler and yields better qaulity flowers. I threw one gavita thouie DE in on one run last winter. Those two together really kill it but I was playing hell keeping the temps down.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 23, 2019)

I put 240 watts of cobbs in the same space and it knocks the dick off the cmh hands down. I'm eventually gonna replace the cmh when I get around to it. I'm not buying anymore. Cobbs give me more light at less wattage and no broken shit.
Not knocking you cmh guys but I'm done with em.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 23, 2019)

You got lucky bro imagine you were in your bday suit and it got you near the mater.

Glad everyone / thing is safe tho


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 23, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> You got lucky bro imagine you were in your bday suit and it got you near the mater.
> 
> Glad everyone / thing is safe tho


Entirely possible with the whole nude pollination deal lol


----------



## crimsonecho (Jan 23, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'll ship to Europe if I can find an overseas broker. Once I get the drops out and get some IG dank floating around I'm sure I'll have seeds available across the pond


Guess i’ll be drooling over the pics till then haha.


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 23, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> These lights are tits! I have two. Each running on it's 320-54 driver. Only using 1 in my lil tent I had to turn it down to 125w and raise it up...it was driving my plants too hard.Hand watering,I couldn't keep up.


So, you're running EACH one on the hlg-320? Have you driven them 100%? Which heatsinks? I know they are capable of being pushed a little over 300 watts, but I thought with that standard heatsink they come with, it was 225 watts max? I know the ratings on these boards are very conservative. LED Gardner did a torture test on the qb288, which is rated at 135 Watts Max, he was pushing 600 watts into that thing and it was fine. At 670 watts it burnt out, didn't catch on fire or anything, just stopped working. So they can take four times the rated wattage, which I would take to mean that thermal runaway isn't really a concern on these boards. That's why I like to run them on constant voltage drivers in parallel, to get the max wattage out of them.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 23, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> These lights are tits! I have two. Each running on it's 320-54 driver. Only using 1 in my lil tent I had to turn it down to 125w and raise it up...it was driving my plants too hard.Hand watering,I couldn't keep up.


I had to raise my lights too. I pair my COBs (2 in parallel) and then run in series on 240-2100mA and turn them down to 120 watts on 6 COBs every 8" roughly. Still getting 800 PAR readings at over 20" away. Plants respond beautifully to that amount. As they grow up, increases the PAR value. I know there is more to it, but don't want to go into details and begin a massive LED debate. lol 
Quantum boards, are awesome by the way. Have the 360pc boards from Atreum Lighting, plus the HLG 288's.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 23, 2019)

still tempted to get a 630 CMH setup for winter...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 23, 2019)

I


Goats22 said:


> still tempted to get a 630 CMH setup for winter...


 am tempted too. The way I run my lights, there is literally no heat that I desperately need in winter.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 23, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I
> 
> am tempted too. The way I run my lights, there is literally no heat that I desperately need in winter.


yup. QBs are nice in the summer, but they're a lot cooler running than HID lighting. i have to run a 1500w heater all fall and winter it sucks.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 23, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> yup. QBs are nice in the summer, but they're a lot cooler running than HID lighting. i have to run a 1500w heater all fall and winter it sucks.


I run propane heaters and my CO2 goes through the roof in the winter to a "toxic for plants" level. And me too.
I bought a small ceramic heater from Ebay. Only 25.00. 350 to 750 watts, has built in thermostat, and it does a fantastic job. Actually better than my 1500 watt IR cabinet heater.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 23, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> So, you're running EACH one on the hlg-320? Have you driven them 100%? Which heatsinks? I know they are capable of being pushed a little over 300 watts, but I thought with that standard heatsink they come with, it was 225 watts max? I know the ratings on these boards are very conservative. LED Gardner did a torture test on the qb288, which is rated at 135 Watts Max, he was pushing 600 watts into that thing and it was fine. At 670 watts it burnt out, didn't catch on fire or anything, just stopped working. So they can take four times the rated wattage, which I would take to mean that thermal runaway isn't really a concern on these boards. That's why I like to run them on constant voltage drivers in parallel, to get the max wattage out of them.


My fault each one is being run off a HLG-240-54 A,not the 320.When I first got them I cranked them both up to 300+ watts,they started to flicker. Didn't do it again. There is a an 96 v2 elite thread where member Or_Gro did some great ppf/d,height,and wattage charts with the same drivers.I actually bought my two based on that thread and his charts.He did 1 unit up to 5 I think.
Yes I am running them on the heatsink they came with. 240w is the max suggested...i could be wrong it's been a minute since I've been in the thread.Or_Gro also has his own thread running 2 elites vs qb288. I'll go get the link.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 23, 2019)

@VillageAnt he starts on page 4 but the mappings are after that. page 5 is where it gets good. copy & paste is acting stick up. Search- qb 96 question the thread is by pulpoinspace


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 23, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> @VillageAnt he starts on page 4 but the mappings are after that. page 5 is where it gets good. copy & paste is acting stick up. Search- qb 96 question the thread is by pulpoinspace


Thx for this! Should be very useful.


----------



## keyown1 (Jan 23, 2019)

First 2 are shots of a small bud off my banana cookies. next 2 are of the gg4/wifi43 cross. So far very impressed.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 23, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> First 2 are shots of a small bud off my banana cookies. next 2 are of the gg4/wifi43 cross. So far very impressed.View attachment 4269672 View attachment 4269673 View attachment 4269674 View attachment 4269675


Very nice man. Thanks for sharing these. You keeping the glue cross? It looks alot like the mother.. people get tired of glue crosses but I think over half of the glue being used isn't the real.


----------



## main cola (Jan 23, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> First 2 are shots of a small bud off my banana cookies. next 2 are of the gg4/wifi43 cross. So far very impressed.View attachment 4269672 View attachment 4269673 View attachment 4269674 View attachment 4269675


Yup that’s very nice. That’s what I’m looking forward to running Some fire


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 23, 2019)

Man,That ape..eh GG4/Wi-Fi cross is special.Nicely done @keyown1.That banana cookies certainly is no slouch either.Nice cultivars and cultivation.


----------



## klx (Jan 23, 2019)

That banana cookies looks like it needs to be crossed with something that can bump the yield a bit eh?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 23, 2019)

klx said:


> That banana cookies looks like it needs to be crossed with something that can bump the yield a bit eh?


Once you smell and smoke it you forget about the yield. But yeah it's getting crossed to some big yielders.


----------



## keyown1 (Jan 23, 2019)

klx said:


> That banana cookies looks like it needs to be crossed with something that can bump the yield a bit eh?


Jury still out on that one.. I raped and abused that cut. I took at least 20 clones off that plant with barely any recovery time. I then threw it straight into flower so I could taste it. Structure looks way better on the second round with a little more tlc given. Nugs aren't huge but are rock solid. That little one weighed right at 5.5 gms wet.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 23, 2019)

Heisen are the members, like myself, that had trouble completing the tester info on your website gonna be on "The List"? 
Just making sure, as I don't wanna miss out on this stuff for sure.


----------



## keyown1 (Jan 23, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Very nice man. Thanks for sharing these. You keeping the glue cross? It looks alot like the mother.. people get tired of glue crosses but I think over half of the glue being used isn't the real.


Not sure yet. I like variety thats why I run so many plants for personal. I dont grow trees but my smoke stash is envied by most.


----------



## klx (Jan 23, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Once you smell and smoke it you forget about the yield. But yeah it's getting crossed to some big yielders.


Nah mate I am a grower for others so I never forget about yield.



keyown1 said:


> Jury still out on that one.. I raped and abused that cut. I took at least 20 clones off that plant with barely any recovery time. I then threw it straight into flower so I could taste it. Structure looks way better on the second round with a little more tlc given. Nugs aren't huge but are rock solid. That little one weighed right at 5.5 gms wet.


Fair enough.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 23, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Heisen are the members, like myself, that had trouble completing the tester info on your website gonna be on "The List"?
> Just making sure, as I don't wanna miss out on this stuff for sure.


Everyone is gonna get seeds from here up till I decide to start selling them. I added a few more to the list. The s1s will be for sale on the site and pre packs will be given out with them but as far as people here on the thread I'll take care of you guys.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 23, 2019)

klx said:


> Nah mate I am a grower for others so I never forget about yield.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough.


It's not a slouch in the yield department.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 23, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Everyone is gonna get seeds from here up till I decide to start selling them. I added a few more to the list. The s1s will be for sale on the site and pre packs will be given out with them but as far as people here on the thread I'll take care of you guys.


Cool man, I'll DM my info to you, many thanks. I'm anxious to get some of these strains going.


----------



## keyown1 (Jan 23, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> Not sure yet. I like variety thats why I run so many plants for personal. I dont grow trees but my smoke stash is envied by most.


I guess I shouldn't say most just people I know I pretty sure some of you guys would put mine to shame lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 23, 2019)

Seed moms coming along nice
More getting added every day.


----------



## boybelue (Jan 23, 2019)

So @Heisenbeans how much you gonna let that nanolux ballast go for? Before you piss on it! Lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 23, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's it for me. I'm done with CMH. Blew up about 10 seconds after I pulled a plant out.heard a big pop and that was it. This is the 3rd cmh failure in 6 months.
> 
> View attachment 4269279


Jus change to all led. You've already cobbed out one part. Might as well cob out the rest or build a strip light. Big open space like that. I'd have 900 watts of H inFlux_L06 or L09s on a 4x4 frame. I like the L06s better for heat dissipation. Man they lay down the frost. I can't wait to get see what they do to black bananas cross.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 23, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Hells yeah!! I've been drooling over those. Two, powered by a HLG-320H-54A driver. They're only $99 with the heatsink. This month or next month they're coming out with a plug-and-play version. They're calling it the HLG 225. They say 225 watts, but it's one QB96 Elite V2 powered by a HLG-185H-54A. I think it's gonna be $300. I prefer the DIYs though. Always cheaper. That's not bad though, a plug-and-play for $1.33/watt (that is, if that driver really pushes 225, which I doubt). Best quality and most efficient lights available. Made in the USA. I bet the penetration kills on those.


185 a type maxed will only push 211 watts.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 23, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> Jury still out on that one.. I raped and abused that cut. I took at least 20 clones off that plant with barely any recovery time. I then threw it straight into flower so I could taste it. Structure looks way better on the second round with a little more tlc given. Nugs aren't huge but are rock solid. That little one weighed right at 5.5 gms wet.


I can not wait to get these under my strips.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 23, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> I guess I shouldn't say most just people I know I pretty sure some of you guys would put mine to shame lol



Same here. I'd rather have 20 different strains to smoke than to have a bunch of 3 strains. Normally I flower 5-7 different strains at once. Its makes for fun, trying to keep a level canopy.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 23, 2019)

boybelue said:


> So @Heisenbeans how much you gonna let that nanolux ballast go for? Before you piss on it! Lol


It wasnt the nanolux it was the 315 DE


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 23, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> I guess I shouldn't say most just people I know I pretty sure some of you guys would put mine to shame lol


How did that cut take nutrients? What are you running? I think i seen a pic of your room with a bunch of cobs. She like light feedings, heavy feedings, she a calmag whore, easy picky?


----------



## smashcity (Jan 23, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Everyone is gonna get seeds from here up till I decide to start selling them. I added a few more to the list. The s1s will be for sale on the site and pre packs will be given out with them but as far as people here on the thread I'll take care of you guys.


Nice to hear. Just made some space in my tent devoted solely to those jfog s1s. I know it'll be a while from now but didn't want to be clearing out at the last minute. Lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 23, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Heisen are the members, like myself, that had trouble completing the tester info on your website gonna be on "The List"?
> Just making sure, as I don't wanna miss out on this stuff for sure.


Do you have an outlook.com, hotmail or Microsoft Live email address? I am trying to track down the problem. Microsoft started blocking every email address from newer and smaller sites. I am migrating to a different email service in an attempt to circumvent the problem, but MS got really uptight about email recently and it has been a huge pain in the ass. DM me your email address, if it is not a Microsoft address and I will research the cause. Thank you.


----------



## keyown1 (Jan 23, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> How did that cut take nutrients? What are you running? I think i seen a pic of your room with a bunch of cobs. She like light feedings, heavy feedings, she a calmag whore, easy picky?


I keep it real simple roots organics soil amended with tomato tone and just water from there to finish. I'm running a 5x10 with citizen cobs (50 of them) spaced 1 per sqft @ 35-40 watts each


----------



## keyown1 (Jan 23, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> I keep it real simple roots organics soil amended with tomato tone and just water from there to finish. I'm running a 5x10 with citizen cobs (50 of them) spaced 1 per sqft @ 35-40 watts each


Veg tent is pretty much the same just 4x4 running 10 cobs


----------



## quiescent (Jan 23, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> Not sure yet. I like variety thats why I run so many plants for personal. I dont grow trees but my smoke stash is envied by most.





keyown1 said:


> I keep it real simple roots organics soil amended with tomato tone and just water from there to finish. I'm running a 5x10 with citizen cobs (50 of them) spaced 1 per sqft @ 35-40 watts each


I dig your style man.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 23, 2019)

Getting back on track. Got 10 more coming in behind the 2 on the left. Ima have some nice shit coming soon. Stay tuned


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 23, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I dig your style man.


He's a cool ass dude. Wish he lived closer. I dont give out my best shit just to anyone.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 23, 2019)

It sucks being in a shitty state. Time consuming running from seed all the time to find keepers. There 4 other people within 100 mile radius that I know that grow. We all trade cuts n stuff. I gotta get another addy. To get a few clones too.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 23, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> It sucks being in a shitty state. Time consuming running from seed all the time to find keepers. There 4 other people within 100 mile radius that I know that grow. We all trade cuts n stuff. I gotta get another addy. To get a few clones too.


I bumped into someone today that has the legit trainwreck cut you been talking about on IG.acadia or some shit.
He also gave me a nug of legit shoreline OG. Shit smelled like nothing I have ever smelled. Straight up hippy dudes hording there shit.
Never knew this dude had so much fire. He wants to make some trades so I might have some new fire from him soon.
He was talking about an area that had a trainwreck out in the sticks and alot of locals had stash grows back in there. Along the tracks.
Crossing my fingers he comes off that cut.
That shoreline though was crazy.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 23, 2019)

main cola said:


> That sucks man. That shouldn’t be happening Those bulbs get expensive I just started using a 315w cmh but not the double ended. No problems with it so far


That's what I'm using right now. Used 1000s, 600's, LEDs, and now 315. Like the 315 the best so far until LED becomes more advanced.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 23, 2019)

boybelue said:


> I had one of those cheapo 315s do the same thing. It was a shine-max bulb on a nanolux 315 ballast. Sounded like a 22 fired through a window pane. I jumped! Lol


Have you tried the Phillips? That's all I use.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 23, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That was 120 dollar bulb from growers house. It's the second one that shit the bed. I'm done with em.the third one was the regular Phillip's cmh.


All from the same ballast?


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 23, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> That's what I'm using right now. Used 1000s, 600's, LEDs, and now 315. Like the 315 the best so far until LED becomes more advanced.


Samsung strips will out flower a 315 easy with less than 315w. So wont photo boost strips from PLC. It literally costs me change to run 12hrs a day.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 23, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I bumped into someone today that has the legit trainwreck cut you been talking about on IG.acadia or some shit.
> He also gave me a nug of legit shoreline OG. Shit smelled like nothing I have ever smelled. Straight up hippy dudes hording there shit.
> Never knew this dude had so much fire. He wants to make some trades so I might have some new fire from him soon.
> He was talking about an area that had a trainwreck out in the sticks and alot of locals had stash grows back in there. Along the tracks.
> ...



I'd like to see a pic of it and compare it to the one I have now that I grew from seed.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 23, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> I'd like to see a pic of it and compare it to the one I have now that I grew from seed.


No pics yet. Seriously hoping to get either one of them in a trade. Both would be badass


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 24, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Samsung strips will out flower a 315 easy with less than 315w. So wont photo boost strips from PLC. It literally costs me change to run 12hrs a day.



How much they cost? I spent several thousand on lights that they swore covered a 4x4 foot print in flower. Covered maybe a 3x2


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 24, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> No pics yet. Seriously hoping to get either one of them in a trade. Both would be badass


The one I got come from seed that DrGreenthumb had. Dr Gruber I think it was had his tested and come back 27% grown in soil. 
Dr Gruber can really bring forth a good grow journal. He even sends the bud off to get tested.


----------



## main cola (Jan 24, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> That's what I'm using right now. Used 1000s, 600's, LEDs, and now 315. Like the 315 the best so far until LED becomes more advanced.


I have a little mixture of everything going lol. Cobs.. Quantum boards,,Hps ..T5s and now the 315 cmh


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 24, 2019)

Made some room for heisenbeans this week 3 gps plus 1 cannaventure girl boys ffs . 

Where are the pics of the cross you axed? And yes that black banana does look delicious


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 24, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I bumped into someone today that has the legit trainwreck cut you been talking about on IG.acadia or some shit.
> He also gave me a nug of legit shoreline OG. Shit smelled like nothing I have ever smelled. Straight up hippy dudes hording there shit.
> Never knew this dude had so much fire. He wants to make some trades so I might have some new fire from him soon.
> He was talking about an area that had a trainwreck out in the sticks and alot of locals had stash grows back in there. Along the tracks.
> ...


Yeah real deal Arcata Trainwreck is I've not held the actual clone only. There so many out there now. That are crosses n shit. But I've smoked real trainwreck. It has its own taste. Lemon limey with earthy pinesol, mint, and super frosty. That starts trichs as soon as it starts flowering. And has light mint or menthol scent to it as well. Mex and thai sativa crossed to Afghani indica. Creeper buzz. Alot of people who smoke it for the first time wig out. Bc of the sativa high. Even though it's a hybrid. Its mostly sativa effects at first. And they smoke too much. And makes them paranoid. Then it settles in and hits you like a train. Non casual smokers turns them into a trainwreck lol. Bc they freak out. It's only about 21% THC. But its not always just about thc content. I've smoked some nice mid to high teens thc weed thatll make ya stupid. Real clone only trainwreck to cake, black bananas, mac, Ecsd, ect hasnt been done yet that I know off.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 24, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> How much they cost? I spent several thousand on lights that they swore covered a 4x4 foot print in flower. Covered maybe a 3x2


Depends on which strips you go with. And what driver. Lots of factors. If you use heatsinks or just aluminum angle or tubing. My first strip light I built pushes roughly 660w during flower dimmed down. Out flowers 1khps out flowers 600hps by miles. Its built with Samsung F-series Gen 3s and the second light I built with strips has mix of F series strips and H inFlux_L06 strips. I can dim it down to about 245w and it will flower circles around a 315. Plus itll cost me about 1/3 of the electric just in light. Not counting the ac i dont have to run, all the extra fans. And they yield better watt for watt. Leds have came a long way.ive spent thousands on this led that led. New leds. Colored leds. Cobs. Nothing has touched these strips. In any form. Cobs are good. But as far DIY and preference for placement and design i like strips over cobs. But cobs will put flower a 315 too. And dont cause fukn skin cancer. Lol. Especially if your in cali. Bc everything causes cancer if your in cali.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 24, 2019)

main cola said:


> I have a little mixture of everything going lol. Cobs.. Quantum boards,,Hps ..T5s and now the 315 cmh


I use LEDs in my tents, all veg use em and some flower tents. In my big open area I flower in I use the 315s. 
I noticed that for some reason I have to add more Cal mag under the led. Anybody else experience this?


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 24, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah real deal Arcata Trainwreck is I've not held the actual clone only. There so many out there now. That are crosses n shit. But I've smoked real trainwreck. It has its own taste. Lemon limey with earthy pinesol, mint, and super frosty. That starts trichs as soon as it starts flowering. And has light mint or menthol scent to it as well. Mex and thai sativa crossed to Afghani indica. Creeper buzz. Alot of people who smoke it for the first time wig out. Bc of the sativa high. Even though it's a hybrid. Its mostly sativa effects at first. And they smoke too much. And makes them paranoid. Then it settles in and hits you like a train. Non casual smokers turns them into a trainwreck lol. Bc they freak out. It's only about 21% THC. But its not always just about thc content. I've smoked some nice mid to high teens thc weed thatll make ya stupid. Real clone only trainwreck to cake, black bananas, mac, Ecsd, ect hasnt been done yet that I know off.



Greenthumb seeds says he has the arcata cut and is what I have the S1 from. If it is I don't know. But he usually says what he says it is.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 24, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Depends on which strips you go with. And what driver. Lots of factors. If you use heatsinks or just aluminum angle or tubing. My first strip light I built pushes roughly 660w during flower dimmed down. Out flowers 1khps out flowers 600hps by miles. Its built with Samsung F-series Gen 3s and the second light I built with strips has mix of F series strips and H inFlux_L06 strips. I can dim it down to about 245w and it will flower circles around a 315. Plus itll cost me about 1/3 of the electric just in light. Not counting the ac i dont have to run, all the extra fans. And they yield better watt for watt. Leds have came a long way.ive spent thousands on this led that led. New leds. Colored leds. Cobs. Nothing has touched these strips. In any form. Cobs are good. But as far DIY and preference for placement and design i like strips over cobs. But cobs will put flower a 315 too. And dont cause fukn skin cancer. Lol. Especially if your in cali. Bc everything causes cancer if your in cali.


I bought a single cob light a couple years ago and I was disappointed with it. Super bright but also super hot. At the time I had it in a small tent and stressed the hell out of em from the heat. I didn't build it but bought it. Don't remember what brand. But only used it for a week.

Led is the future for sure but the game is changing faster than the flavor of the month for weed. Lol seems the newest and better chips come out every other month.

How much would it cost to build those cob lights to cover a 8'x 14' flower area?


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 24, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah real deal Arcata Trainwreck is I've not held the actual clone only. There so many out there now. That are crosses n shit. But I've smoked real trainwreck. It has its own taste. Lemon limey with earthy pinesol, mint, and super frosty. That starts trichs as soon as it starts flowering. And has light mint or menthol scent to it as well. Mex and thai sativa crossed to Afghani indica. Creeper buzz. Alot of people who smoke it for the first time wig out. Bc of the sativa high. Even though it's a hybrid. Its mostly sativa effects at first. And they smoke too much. And makes them paranoid. Then it settles in and hits you like a train. Non casual smokers turns them into a trainwreck lol. Bc they freak out. It's only about 21% THC. But its not always just about thc content. I've smoked some nice mid to high teens thc weed thatll make ya stupid. Real clone only trainwreck to cake, black bananas, mac, Ecsd, ect hasnt been done yet that I know off.



I found his journal here on RIU. Scanned through it real quick and saw a 24.4 level. All the pics are gone except for the last page where he reloads some pics back up. Looks identical to mine. 


https://www.rollitup.org/t/trainwreck-arcata-cut-greenthumb-seeds.747969/


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 24, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah real deal Arcata Trainwreck is I've not held the actual clone only. There so many out there now. That are crosses n shit. But I've smoked real trainwreck. It has its own taste. Lemon limey with earthy pinesol, mint, and super frosty. That starts trichs as soon as it starts flowering. And has light mint or menthol scent to it as well. Mex and thai sativa crossed to Afghani indica. Creeper buzz. Alot of people who smoke it for the first time wig out. Bc of the sativa high. Even though it's a hybrid. Its mostly sativa effects at first. And they smoke too much. And makes them paranoid. Then it settles in and hits you like a train. Non casual smokers turns them into a trainwreck lol. Bc they freak out. It's only about 21% THC. But its not always just about thc content. I've smoked some nice mid to high teens thc weed thatll make ya stupid. Real clone only trainwreck to cake, black bananas, mac, Ecsd, ect hasnt been done yet that I know off.


Thata all dude kept saying is he likes the pine smell. He's after the piniest taste and smell


----------



## boybelue (Jan 24, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Depends on which strips you go with. And what driver. Lots of factors. If you use heatsinks or just aluminum angle or tubing. My first strip light I built pushes roughly 660w during flower dimmed down. Out flowers 1khps out flowers 600hps by miles. Its built with Samsung F-series Gen 3s and the second light I built with strips has mix of F series strips and H inFlux_L06 strips. I can dim it down to about 245w and it will flower circles around a 315. Plus itll cost me about 1/3 of the electric just in light. Not counting the ac i dont have to run, all the extra fans. And they yield better watt for watt. Leds have came a long way.ive spent thousands on this led that led. New leds. Colored leds. Cobs. Nothing has touched these strips. In any form. Cobs are good. But as far DIY and preference for placement and design i like strips over cobs. But cobs will put flower a 315 too. And dont cause fukn skin cancer. Lol. Especially if your in cali. Bc everything causes cancer if your in cali.


Idk man I bought some of the old cxa3070s on hlg 185s then picked up some cxb3590s and same 185 at 1400ma , so 12 of the old cxa's and 8-3590s  and they wouldn't cover much more than a 4×4, well 4x5 actually, I had them every square ft I think. I ended up taking them down and running the 315s, and the ceramics did better but I still wanna get all 3590s and see what's up because with the 3070s being lower output they were used when I got them too. I think they would be pretty close, but the real advantage is the efficiency, with less power usage and heat that'll be my summer setup. Then back to the 315s for winter. But with all y'all running those strips and talking highly of them got me wanting some.


----------



## boybelue (Jan 24, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Thata all dude kept saying is he likes the pine smell. He's after the piniest taste and smell


He'd probably like that 79 xmas bud.


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 24, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I gotta get another addy.


If you figure out how the f!ck to do that, please let me know.


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 24, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Depends on which strips you go with. And what driver. Lots of factors. If you use heatsinks or just aluminum angle or tubing. My first strip light I built pushes roughly 660w during flower dimmed down. Out flowers 1khps out flowers 600hps by miles. Its built with Samsung F-series Gen 3s and the second light I built with strips has mix of F series strips and H inFlux_L06 strips. I can dim it down to about 245w and it will flower circles around a 315. Plus itll cost me about 1/3 of the electric just in light. Not counting the ac i dont have to run, all the extra fans. And they yield better watt for watt. Leds have came a long way.ive spent thousands on this led that led. New leds. Colored leds. Cobs. Nothing has touched these strips. In any form. Cobs are good. But as far DIY and preference for placement and design i like strips over cobs. But cobs will put flower a 315 too. And dont cause fukn skin cancer. Lol. Especially if your in cali. Bc everything causes cancer if your in cali.


Also, here's a good place for anyone to start on the strips.

http://ledgardener.com/diy-led-strip-build-designs-samsung-bridgelux/

However, due to the time involved and the hassle of putting strips together and adding heat sinks, I found it's much easier and cheaper to just go with some hlg boards like the QB132. The V2 versions have the latest top-of-the-line diodes, the LM301B, and they don't require heat sinks.

They run about $125 for four, which will cover a 2 x 4 area with the HLG-320H-36A driver ($85). Of course, the more boards you run per driver, the more efficient they are. But, with the wiring and aluminum angle, that's about $240 for every 8sqft.

That's around $.80/watt, and just as good as any cob. Cheaper, and preferable, Imo, with better coverage.

I'm just mentioning those as a better alternative to the strips, but if you're filling out an area larger than a 4 x 4, I would just go with the latest and greatest QB96 Elite V2s. $99 each with heatsink, run every two on the HLG-320H-54A for every 8sqft.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 24, 2019)

Sry to hi jack your thread @Heisenbeans

@Greenthumbskunk

It's a completely different ballgame with leds than it was 2 years ago. Hell even a year ago. They werent this good. Right now you can get plc photo boost strips for like 26 bucks each. 8 of them run on hlg480 driver. Would rock n roll. Or double up on strips and 2 drivers. And you got killer light that will absolutely amaze you.
This light will push 1022watts maxed out. I run jus about 660w dimmed down. And it will flower a 4x4 easy. Built square. But I have it built in a rectangle jus bc of my area is rectangle. But just the lay out just a bit. I have less than 500 in it total. But I also get the strips cheaper than anyone else bc of my job. I work for a sign company. We do led change overs from flouro to leds. So we order a ton of stuff. But even at cost right now. Still better than anything I've used. And I've used em. Quantom boards are awesome too. Samething jus closer diode spacing essentially.

 

This one is built square running at just a hair over 500w built just like this will absolutely flower a 4x4 area. Like a fukn rock star. Older cobs arent close to efficient. That's the heat you were talking about. Now you can run them low current over more cobs. Less heat but the same amount of wattage.

This is dimmed all the way down for the pic. Turned up it's just a complete blur.

This is a mix of 3k and 4k F series gen 3s strips and H inFlux_L06 strips. The L06s are Lm301b diodes and the f series gen 3s are lm561c s6 diodes.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 24, 2019)

These are H inFlux_L09 4 foot strips. Double row. Lm301b diodes. 220lumen/w I think. Best strips out in my opinion. 48v. 8 of these over built on a 4x4 frame will probably flower atleast 5x5 maybe 5.5x5.5 they are extremely bright. They will absolutely ruin your eyes they are so bright. Use extreme caution do not look into them without something like method 7 glasses. No joke. Will burn the cones in your eyes.


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 24, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Thata all dude kept saying is he likes the pine smell. He's after the piniest taste and smell


Each to his own, I guess. I try to avoid pine taste and smell like the plague. That NL pine smell. It's just too damn prevalent in too many strains I've had. I don't seem to like the high associated with that smell.


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 24, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Sry to hi jack your thread


By the time this thread is at 1200 pages, I think we'll have discussed everything from quarks to the kitchen sink and everything in between... with a lot of killer flower shots to boot.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 24, 2019)

@Greenthumbskunk right now the cheapest route to do a 4x4 is using Hlgs elite 96s. Two 96 per driver. Two drivers 4 qb96s. Will make that 315 become a door stop. I think you can get them for 99 bucks each with heatsink. And I promise my entire seed collection they will out flower your 315. Probably even dimmed down.you can run each one at 240w max. No need bc they are fukn bright and powerful. Youd have to raise it up. Two elite 96s per hlg320 type A driver. Or max them out with two hlg480 drivers. Be over 1000w. But 640+ watts in a 4x4 is 40 watts per sqft. Would be sufficient. And you 400 bucks in the 96s and about 80 bucks a driver roughly. But a hlg320 will push like 335 watts each something like that.


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 24, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Sry to hi jack your thread @Heisenbeans
> 
> @Greenthumbskunk
> 
> ...


That is a sweet build!


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 24, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> I found his journal here on RIU. Scanned through it real quick and saw a 24.4 level. All the pics are gone except for the last page where he reloads some pics back up. Looks identical to mine.
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/trainwreck-arcata-cut-greenthumb-seeds.747969/



@Heisenbeans take a look at that whole plant pic in that link he posted.See the look of those bigger leaves at the bottom,kinda broad with that roundish profile to the whole leaf??That is the arcata cut....if it doesn't look like those it ain't the arcata cut.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 24, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> @Heisenbeans take a look at that whole plant pic in that link he posted.See the look of those bigger leaves at the bottom,kinda broad with that roundish profile to the whole leaf??That is the arcata cut....if it doesn't look like those it ain't the arcata cut.


That's def it. 100%


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 24, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> I use LEDs in my tents, all veg use em and some flower tents. In my big open area I flower in I use the 315s.
> I noticed that for some reason I have to add more Cal mag under the led. Anybody else experience this?


LED's seem to create a slightly different habitat for the plants. When you get it right, it produces nice flower and a lot of it.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 24, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> @Heisenbeans take a look at that whole plant pic in that link he posted.See the look of those bigger leaves at the bottom,kinda broad with that roundish profile to the whole leaf??That is the arcata cut....if it doesn't look like those it ain't the arcata cut.


I cant see the pics


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 24, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> That's def it. 100%


Can you repost the pic.


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 24, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I cant see the pics


Are you looking at the ones on the last page?Towards the bottom


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 24, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Can you repost the pic.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 24, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> I bought a single cob light a couple years ago and I was disappointed with it. Super bright but also super hot. At the time I had it in a small tent and stressed the hell out of em from the heat. I didn't build it but bought it. Don't remember what brand. But only used it for a week.
> 
> Led is the future for sure but the game is changing faster than the flavor of the month for weed. Lol seems the newest and better chips come out every other month.
> 
> How much would it cost to build those cob lights to cover a 8'x 14' flower area?


Since the Vero 29 gen 7 and the 3590's came out. The quality is there, just depends on how you want to run them. Soft or wide open. These COBs and the Quantum boards and the newer strip lighting are well worth the $ now. I made sure I bought great heatsinks and great drivers too. That way, I will always be able to use those with any new LED that comes out. My opinion, any style of led that gets 1.80 -2.00+ micromoles/sec(?), you will produce high end results. I DIY my lights, so I am switching stuff around all the time. I always say I can cover for under a buck a foot. Whyte is at .85. It's time to pry those wallets open and take a step to a new and different style of growing.
With the right setup, you can greatly decrease energy bills, whether AC or heat.
Another $ saver, no more bulbs, if you hit with water will explode and many more. Thus, a safer product.
The sky is the limit. I have "no comment" on the "China Blurple" style. lol

Note)
The most important thing here, it's about growing, not what you are growing with. HID's have been the leading light since the 50's(?). It's been the best, still maybe the best for a 1 or 2 grows, or, for the new growers that needs to learn the plant in general 1st. More experienced growers will be the ones that will benefit, and see how the plants respond to such a drastic "light source" change. It also brings more modification of nutrients and the total environment into play. 
Sorry, got to rambling. lol
Just grow something!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 24, 2019)

Wow, didn’t even see the updates/next page.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 24, 2019)

Another look at the WC


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 24, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> View attachment 4270214 View attachment 4270213


What strain is that?I would like some of them beans can you tell me where to get some beans of them plants.thanks for reading..ky


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Jan 24, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> What strain is that?I would like some of them beans can you tell me where to get some beans of them plants.thanks for reading..ky


That's the Arcata Trainwreck cut I believe.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 24, 2019)

Been super busy with work put in over 80 hours in the last 6 days ima pass out for like 20 hours then I’ll try to catch up on this thread it’s moving fast @Heisenbeans


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 24, 2019)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> That's the Arcata Trainwreck cut I believe.


I would love some beans of that if any way made.if so you can pm me..thank you for the info.


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Jan 24, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I would love some beans of that if any way made.if so you can pm me..thank you for the info.


It's a clone only. You can get just regular Trainwreck seeds from Greenhouse. No experience there though. Cannaventure however has some nice Arcata crosses.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 24, 2019)

fuck grean house...…..I will look for fem, beans that a grower makes and then buy some,,thank you for the info


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> You got lucky bro imagine you were in your bday suit and it got you near the mater.


Thanks, but I choose not to imagine that.


----------



## Precaution (Jan 24, 2019)

I only ask in this thread because I frequent here and it seems like most are very knowledgeable. I decided to get a 400 or 600w HID and was wondering which brand kit to get.
I have read reviews on Apollo and ipower but they seem to have ballast issues. Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2019)

Precaution said:


> I only ask in this thread because I frequent here and it seems like most are very knowledgeable. I decided to get a 400 or 600w HID and was wondering which brand kit to get.
> I have read reviews on Apollo and ipower but they seem to have ballast issues. Any opinions would be appreciated.


I've been extremely happy with the 250/400/600 variable watt units by Vivosun, sold by Amazon.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 24, 2019)

Arcata Trainwreck is some of the greatest weed, used to see her all the time here, would love to find the legit cut. It has something beyond pine in there, stanky in a different way than skunk or doesel or chem. Like pine-sol and smoked tuna and something else. It has a very distinct aroma.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 24, 2019)

vivosun 400w dimmable, 1.5 years, not turned off, either veggin or flowerin. Just sayin. Not bad reviews.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 24, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Since the Vero 29 gen 7 and the 3590's came out. The quality is there, just depends on how you want to run them. Soft or wide open. These COBs and the Quantum boards and the newer strip lighting are well worth the $ now. I made sure I bought great heatsinks and great drivers too. That way, I will always be able to use those with any new LED that comes out. My opinion, any style of led that gets 1.80 -2.00+ micromoles/sec(?), you will produce high end results. I DIY my lights, so I am switching stuff around all the time. I always say I can cover for under a buck a foot. Whyte is at .85. It's time to pry those wallets open and take a step to a new and different style of growing.
> With the right setup, you can greatly decrease energy bills, whether AC or heat.
> Another $ saver, no more bulbs, if you hit with water will explode and many more. Thus, a safer product.
> The sky is the limit. I have "no comment" on the "China Blurple" style. lol
> ...



I just picked up a build im doing for a guy on IG 9600 watts of 560mm double row H inFlux_L09 strips. . 192 strips total. This thing is gonna be massive. 24 strips per side. All wireless controll from his phone when I'm done. Multiple channels of 2700k, 3000k, 4000k, and 660nm per fixture. 2 channels of each. 8 channels per fixture. Built kindve like a batwing. I can't wait to see it hung up. Got 20 days to build it.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 24, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Arcata Trainwreck is some of the greatest weed, used to see her all the time here, would love to find the legit cut. It has something beyond pine in there, stanky in a different way than skunk or doesel or chem. Like pine-sol and smoked tuna and something else. It has a very distinct aroma.


I'm working on it.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 24, 2019)

Precaution said:


> I only ask in this thread because I frequent here and it seems like most are very knowledgeable. I decided to get a 400 or 600w HID and was wondering which brand kit to get.
> I have read reviews on Apollo and ipower but they seem to have ballast issues. Any opinions would be appreciated.


Why hid?


----------



## Precaution (Jan 24, 2019)

I plan on using it in the winter to help keep temps up, My heater is going non stop atm. I can only grow in my basement. I use QB's now and love them but need heat. I also have a very low ceiling so 315w CMH is out or I would use it.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 24, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'm working on it.


I’d buy that for a dollar! I hope you get your hands on it.

I am pretty excited for your first drop, dude, and I am not even a tester yet, ha!

I only see a handful of failed emails. Who here had an error?

I looked through the logs ans saw one misstyped address, and three microsoft email addresses, they effectively block every email without a paid service backing it up or a site that’s been up for years. I have three other sites with the same problem. Microsoft are still Dicks with a capital D.

The best fix, for the moment, is to use a different email address, please. ( And don’t add an extra letter to your email address by accident. )

If anyone needs assistance, this thread is probably the place to get it.

I am going to do some IG integration with the website this week, so IG updates show up on the site and vice versa.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 24, 2019)

Precaution said:


> I plan on using it in the winter to help keep temps up, My heater is going non stop atm. I can only grow in my basement. I use QB's now and love them but need heat. I also have a very low ceiling so 315w CMH is out or I would use it.


I run my 600 HPS at night for the same reason. That and electricity is inexpensive here.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 24, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I run my 600 HPS at night for the same reason. That and electricity is inexpensive here.


This exactly I run 1600w of hid my electric bill is only 110 more a month from them. That’s not bad considering what I would spend on nugs if I weren’t running my lights


----------



## Precaution (Jan 24, 2019)

Also changing to night runs soon. I always did before but figured I would switch it up this time. Never again.


----------



## boybelue (Jan 25, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> fuck grean house...…..I will look for fem, beans that a grower makes and then buy some,,thank you for the info


I've ran them from Dr Greenthumb, good smoke!


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 25, 2019)

boybelue said:


> I've ran them from Dr Greenthumb, good smoke!


I will never buy from dr,green thumb again for his beans where old g13 and his IAF


----------



## boybelue (Jan 25, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I will never buy from dr,green thumb again for his beans where old g13 and his IAF


Sorry to hear that! I haven't had any issues yet but there's a first time for everything. So they just wouldn't sprout? I've got a few pks I picked up back during the summer I'm hoping I don't have issues with. He's definitely not one to replace anything. Do you remember a round about time you bought yours?


----------



## nc208 (Jan 25, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I will never buy from dr,green thumb again for his beans where old g13 and his IAF


That sucks, dudes website looks like it was last updated with windows 98. I could only imagine his seeds might need a lil help. Did you try using Urb or anything to help germ?


----------



## boybelue (Jan 25, 2019)

nc208 said:


> That sucks, dudes website looks like it was last updated with windows 98. I could only imagine his seeds might need a lil help. Did you try using Urb or anything to help germ?


Seems like I remember something on his site a few yrs ago about him going out of business or maybe letting somebody else run it. I just vaguely remember something of that sort. Anybody know anything about that or remember seeing something on his site along those lines?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 25, 2019)

Update


----------



## quiescent (Jan 25, 2019)

Looks like you're cooking with gas now, very excited.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 26, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Update


Looking good man hell yea


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 26, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Update


Looking good, they all seem happy as can be.

I got root rot in the cloner this week from hiding my mother plants at the neigbor’s house for a couple days. Scrambling to save my OBS cut and a Honeystomper cross that smells like grape hard candy. Stripped 80% of the roots off and gave them a bath in 10ppm bleach solution, running about 2ppm free chlorine since, they haven’t died or even shown signs of stress up top. I read a paper on controlling plant pathogens in hydroponics using chlorine recently, says 2ppm Chlorine keeps pythium from reproducing, to oversimplify it. In my case it should eventually die off, if not I can take cuts to save the genetics, but the timing sucks. Assuming it is Pythium, and not some more difficult to kill thing like Phytophthora. I should have dosed the res with extra chlorine before taking it over there, but I had a lot to clean up. (Someone tell me how I should use bennies and go bioactive, or switch to h2o2 or ozone, go ahead. Do it. )

Here’s the paper, for pedants who care.
http://hortsci.ashspublications.org/content/44/1/157.full

And then the fucking landlady no-showed on us. I lost 20 plants total, including a whole pack of Triple Purple Rhino crosses from BigHornBuds. That woman is such an asshole, but at least the house is nice and clean now.

@Heisenbeans I can start hooking YouTube up to the website, which is probably a good idea. I will hit you up Tuesday to get that and IG integration sorted out. If you have time this weekend holler at me, I don’t want to assume you take business calls all weekend. I generally take Sunday and Monday off, but especially Monday. Fuck Mondays.


----------



## main cola (Jan 26, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Looking good, they all seem happy as can be.
> 
> I got root rot in the cloner this week from hiding my mother plants at the neigbor’s house for a couple days. Scrambling to save my OBS cut and a Honeystomper cross that smells like grape hard candy. Stripped 80% of the roots off and gave them a bath in 10ppm bleach solution, running about 2ppm free chlorine since, they haven’t died or even shown signs of stress up top. I read a paper on controlling plant pathogens in hydroponics using chlorine recently, says 2ppm Chlorine keeps pythium from reproducing, to oversimplify it. In my case it should eventually die off, if not I can take cuts to save the genetics, but the timing sucks. Assuming it is Pythium, and not some more difficult to kill thing like Phytophthora. I should have dosed the res with extra chlorine before taking it over there, but I had a lot to clean up. (Someone tell me how I should use bennies and go bioactive, or switch to h2o2 or ozone, go ahead. Do it. )
> 
> ...


If you lose your cut of the OBS I have a nice cut of it that I would be willing to share


----------



## Turpman (Jan 26, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Update



Thanks for the update, look is like things are shaping up. 
Watched all your vids. You are quite the character HB.
I made some 6x6x6" bags for the flood table but may look for pots. The look pretty crappy as far as moving things around. I'll post what beans I have from green point on my journal and if the time comes you can pick the strain to do the battle with. Either way I'll be ordering once your dropping.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 26, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Sorry to hear that! I haven't had any issues yet but there's a first time for everything. So they just wouldn't sprout? I've got a few pks I picked up back during the summer I'm hoping I don't have issues with. He's definitely not one to replace anything. Do you remember a round about time you bought yours?


just a guess but I think around 6 weeks ago is when I got them,after he got my money it took him 5 weeks to male them out to me,(he is slow as fuck}The G13 AND THE IAF WAS OLD SEEDS.I guess its luck of the drow to get good beans from him.i did some checking and 9 out of 10 peoples beans would not pop eather.Only reason I bought for him was to get HIS G13 and now I have it.A friend gave me a clone of the same stock and 7 g13 beans and I got 3 of them to come up.lucky me.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 26, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Seems like I remember something on his site a few yrs ago about him going out of business or maybe letting somebody else run it. I just vaguely remember something of that sort. Anybody know anything about that or remember seeing something on his site along those lines?


its the same man running that seed show as its always been for I talked to him in a good way till he got prickey with me and then he just hang uped on me.he thinks he is the only person to know how to sprout seeds.i been at this for over 43 years and if I can not get seeds to sprout no one can get the same ones to sprout.happy growing to all.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 26, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Looking good, they all seem happy as can be.
> 
> I got root rot in the cloner this week from hiding my mother plants at the neigbor’s house for a couple days. Scrambling to save my OBS cut and a Honeystomper cross that smells like grape hard candy. Stripped 80% of the roots off and gave them a bath in 10ppm bleach solution, running about 2ppm free chlorine since, they haven’t died or even shown signs of stress up top. I read a paper on controlling plant pathogens in hydroponics using chlorine recently, says 2ppm Chlorine keeps pythium from reproducing, to oversimplify it. In my case it should eventually die off, if not I can take cuts to save the genetics, but the timing sucks. Assuming it is Pythium, and not some more difficult to kill thing like Phytophthora. I should have dosed the res with extra chlorine before taking it over there, but I had a lot to clean up. (Someone tell me how I should use bennies and go bioactive, or switch to h2o2 or ozone, go ahead. Do it. )
> 
> ...


What a cunt...


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 26, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Thanks for the update, look is like things are shaping up.
> Watched all your vids. You are quite the character HB.
> I made some 6x6x6" bags for the flood table but may look for pots. The look pretty crappy as far as moving things around. I'll post what beans I have from green point on my journal and if the time comes you can pick the strain to do the battle with. Either way I'll be ordering once your dropping.


I'll send you a pack for free. I get to pick and I promise you wont be disappointed.


----------



## led1k (Jan 26, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Thanks for the update, look is like things are shaping up.
> Watched all your vids. You are quite the character HB.
> I made some 6x6x6" bags for the flood table but may look for pots. The look pretty crappy as far as moving things around. I'll post what beans I have from green point on my journal and if the time comes you can pick the strain to do the battle with. Either way I'll be ordering once your dropping.


What material did you use to make the bags? I would love to make solo cup and other custom sizes out of material that starts out promoting air pruning at that (magic?) 4" root ball size.


----------



## Sebud (Jan 26, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Update


Hell Yes looking good


----------



## Turpman (Jan 26, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'll send you a pack for free. I get to pick and I promise you wont be disappointed.


Excellent. I picked up some pots today. Picks to come on the journal in a day or 2.


----------



## Turpman (Jan 26, 2019)

led1k said:


> What material did you use to make the bags? I would love to make solo cup and other custom sizes out of material that starts out promoting air pruning at that (magic?) 4" root ball size.


They are made out of the material you put down as a weed barrier. 24x48 table so I made them 6" to go 4 wide, they looked a little tight so I actually measured and the bottom is only17"sigh. Material is a little thin but good pactice sowing a box LOL. Going to look for some thicker barrier and try again.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 26, 2019)

main cola said:


> If you lose your cut of the OBS I have a nice cut of it that I would be willing to share


Maybe we should mutually share them and compare, for the edification of all? I am into the idea, but scared of mailing cuts. I used to ship snakes all over the country, but that was fully legit...


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 26, 2019)

@Heisenbeans for when you get into making edibles. Lmfao.


----------



## main cola (Jan 26, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Maybe we should mutually share them and compare, for the edification of all? I am into the idea, but scared of mailing cuts. I used to ship snakes all over the country, but that was fully legit...


That would be great. It is a little Nerve-racking mailing cuts but if you do it right you shouldn’t have a problem Shoot me a pm when ever you’re ready


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 26, 2019)

Hahahhaa


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 26, 2019)

Precaution said:


> I plan on using it in the winter to help keep temps up, My heater is going non stop atm. I can only grow in my basement. I use QB's now and love them but need heat. I also have a very low ceiling so 315w CMH is out or I would use it.



Had to comment on this as I'm in the same boat. My fluence spyder x plus on 100 percent puts out like nooooooo heat. I have considered a cheap hid 1000 do do the job in the winter and run a heater at night. Other than the heat thing I love the light. Best purchase I have made in my room... but the heat i thought I'd never miss..... i do at times..

I know this is a late comment but for those considering making the switch keep the hid on stand by lol. I sold mine lol


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 26, 2019)

Watching this thread close to see when the big drop happens as both my tents will be empty in a month or so. Wedding cake I have always wanted to run but I never came across it so some day right.

To many strains to little time... needs to be legal for all so I can grow (MORE) and dont much care I'd be giving it away as it's about love for the hobby not money for me.. God damn government lol


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 26, 2019)

main cola said:


> That would be great. It is a little Nerve-racking mailing cuts but if you do it right you shouldn’t have a problem Shoot me a pm when ever you’re ready


next-day shipping and you're golden. i see these cats getting cuts from the uk to the us alive.


----------



## boybelue (Jan 26, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> next-day shipping and you're golden. i see these cats getting cuts from the uk to the us alive.


I've been wondering if cuts would make it across the water. I took some cuts and stuck them in a ziploc with wet paper towels around the stem just as a experiment . Ckd them at day 3, 4, and 5 just for a few seconds per day and they were fine. Forgot to ck on day 6 and day 7 the stems were mushy in places. So 3 to 4 days your good,5 days maybe, 6 days probably not and 7 days definitely not gonna make it. Of course this was just my experience with a couple chem 4 cuts. And they got a little light and a fresh breath of air the days I ckd.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 26, 2019)

Turpman said:


> They are made out of the material you put down as a weed barrier. 24x48 table so I made them 6" to go 4 wide, they looked a little tight so I actually measured and the bottom is only17"sigh. Material is a little thin but good pactice sowing a box LOL. Going to look for some thicker barrier and try again.



That's a good idea. I wanna do something like that for a 32x32 tent. And just veg them out in a box like that. 4 of them. One in each corner. Then flip em. I'm gonna use this idea. Right on. Thanks.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 26, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> next-day shipping and you're golden. i see these cats getting cuts from the uk to the us alive.


I know for a fact they will make it


----------



## boybelue (Jan 26, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I know for a fact they will make it


Cut or rooted? How many days?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 26, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Cut or rooted? How many days?


Rooted


----------



## boybelue (Jan 26, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Rooted


Yea I can see that. I was just throwing some fresh cuts in a ziploc. I imagine rooted clones would last much longer. Just common sense!


----------



## Turpman (Jan 27, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> That's a good idea. I wanna do something like that for a 32x32 tent. And just veg them out in a box like that. 4 of them. One in each corner. Then flip em. I'm gonna use this idea. Right on. Thanks.



Hears a pick of a little test to see how things fit. A little to floppy to be moving around so I’m going with pots. Maybe thicker material would be better.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 27, 2019)

lol @ vitameths


----------



## led1k (Jan 27, 2019)

Turpman said:


> They are made out of the material you put down as a weed barrier. 24x48 table so I made them 6" to go 4 wide, they looked a little tight so I actually measured and the bottom is only17"sigh. Material is a little thin but good pactice sowing a box LOL. Going to look for some thicker barrier and try again.


PLEASE if you find thicker... update us?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 27, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Hears a pick of a little test to see how things fit. A little to floppy to be moving around so I’m going with pots. Maybe thicker material would be better.


Nice drum set.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jan 27, 2019)

led1k said:


> PLEASE if you find thicker... update us?


Search geotextile fabric...The biggest problem is finding it not sold in bulk.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 27, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nice drum set.


I thought the same thing. Lol


----------



## Turpman (Jan 27, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I thought the same thing. Lol


LOL the man cave/ green leaf studio. I have drums but I like marshalls/gibsons better.

Im in Canada so my chance on finding something exotic is pretty low. I'm thinking the material they use to to fix boggy gravel yards to prevent sinking. They put it down first and gravel over it, not sure if it's more like tarp material. But it's probly porous and though as nails.


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 27, 2019)

Turpman said:


> LOL the man cave/ green leaf studio. I have drums but I like marshalls/gibsons better.
> 
> Im in Canada so my chance on finding something exotic is pretty low. I'm thinking the material they use to to fix boggy gravel yards to prevent sinking. They put it down first and gravel over it, not sure if it's more like tarp material. But it's probly porous and though as nails.


Its also worth a shot to ask a local hardware store if they can get commercial grade weed barrier fabric. Mine can order it, they just don't stock it and it is much thicker then the stuff they do stock for homeowners.


----------



## Turpman (Jan 27, 2019)

I'll be on the search for sure.


----------



## Turpman (Jan 27, 2019)

But for shootout I’m going with these.


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 27, 2019)

Turpman said:


> LOL the man cave/ green leaf studio. I have drums but I like marshalls/gibsons better.
> 
> Im in Canada so my chance on finding something exotic is pretty low. I'm thinking the material they use to to fix boggy gravel yards to prevent sinking. They put it down first and gravel over it, not sure if it's more like tarp material. But it's probly porous and though as nails.


Industrial Ty-Par.. We use it for road building in wet areas.. It comes in 16ft rolls and unless you know
someone it's hard to get in small pieces.. shit is spendy!!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 27, 2019)

HydoDan said:


> Industrial Ty-Par.. We use it for road building in wet areas.. It comes in 16ft rolls and unless you know
> someone it's hard to get in small pieces.. shit is spendy!!


The Amish greenhouses have it in my area.They will cut any size you want. You might try places like that.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 27, 2019)

Turpman said:


> LOL the man cave/ green leaf studio. I have drums but I like marshalls/gibsons better.
> 
> Im in Canada so my chance on finding something exotic is pretty low. I'm thinking the material they use to to fix boggy gravel yards to prevent sinking. They put it down first and gravel over it, not sure if it's more like tarp material. But it's probly porous and though as nails.


I collect guitars. I have a 1957 Martin D12 12 string. It's worth about 5600 bucks... I bought it at a yard sale. In its original hard shell case. A little old lady had it. From her husband. It's in immaculate condition. I paid 50 bucks for it.


----------



## Turpman (Jan 27, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I collect guitars. I have a 1957 Martin D12 12 string. It's worth about 5600 bucks... I bought it at a yard sale. In its original hard shell case. A little old lady had it. From her husband. It's in immaculate condition. I paid 50 bucks for it.


Nice find.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 27, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I collect guitars. I have a 1957 Martin D12 12 string. It's worth about 5600 bucks... I bought it at a yard sale. In its original hard shell case. A little old lady had it. From her husband. It's in immaculate condition. I paid 50 bucks for it.


Shut the fuck up. I have dreams about stuff like that, don’t play with me.

P.S. I am a pretty damn good bassist.
Bass > guitar. Fight me.

Just kidding on all counts, @whytewidow, about to get my freak on this eve, no time for that silly shit. Peace, lovers.


----------



## boybelue (Jan 27, 2019)

Turpman said:


> LOL the man cave/ green leaf studio. I have drums but I like marshalls/gibsons better.
> 
> Im in Canada so my chance on finding something exotic is pretty low. I'm thinking the material they use to to fix boggy gravel yards to prevent sinking. They put it down first and gravel over it, not sure if it's more like tarp material. But it's probly porous and though as nails.


I bought a 10' x 10' size piece off Ebay, they sell it as pond underlayment. They also use it for field lines and pits when setting septic tanks. I wish I could remember what I Pd to Ebay, wasn't much.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 27, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Shut the fuck up. I have dreams about stuff like that, don’t play with me.
> 
> P.S. I am a pretty damn good bassist.
> Bass > guitar. Fight me.
> ...


It was definitely like hitting a scratch off lottery ticket. I asked the old lady if she knew what it was worth. She oh yeah but I have no use for it. She said I have about 40 more guitars in a room upstairs that he collected. I asked to see. She took me upstairs. I almost shit myself when she opened the door. She has an original telecaster with a real deal Jimmy Page Autograph. With certification of authenticity. Original snare drum head with John Bonham signature, also with cert. of auth... All kinds of shit. Guitars I've never seen in person. I bet she has over a million dollars worth of music memorabilia. I asked what she was gonna do with all of it. She said she has two lucky grandkids. I thought adopt me please. She knew exactly what the D12 was worth. She said music and rock n roll was my husband's life. It's time to share it with other people. You and your son enjoy the guitar. I gave her 50 dollar bill. And damn near cried that I wasnt adopted before I left. I'll dig my old phone he in a few days. I have pictures of it. Honestly it was like being at the rock n roll hall of fame museum. It was unreal. And life time experience to touch guitars that Jimmy Page has touched. And drum head that John played in a fukn concert. Once in a Life time opportunity.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 28, 2019)

Another week and I'll be hitting these girls up.
Lots of fire in there.
 


Sunset sherbert getting closer

 


2 mac1s waiting for the D

 

Fan leaf on a black banana cookies

 

Wed cake , GG4. And GMO hit the flower room getting reversed


 

Alien OG going to flower room in a week


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 28, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> It was definitely like hitting a scratch off lottery ticket. I asked the old lady if she knew what it was worth. She oh yeah but I have no use for it. She said I have about 40 more guitars in a room upstairs that he collected. I asked to see. She took me upstairs. I almost shit myself when she opened the door. She has an original telecaster with a real deal Jimmy Page Autograph. With certification of authenticity. Original snare drum head with John Bonham signature, also with cert. of auth... All kinds of shit. Guitars I've never seen in person. I bet she has over a million dollars worth of music memorabilia. I asked what she was gonna do with all of it. She said she has two lucky grandkids. I thought adopt me please. She knew exactly what the D12 was worth. She said music and rock n roll was my husband's life. It's time to share it with other people. You and your son enjoy the guitar. I gave her 50 dollar bill. And damn near cried that I wasnt adopted before I left. I'll dig my old phone he in a few days. I have pictures of it. Honestly it was like being at the rock n roll hall of fame museum. It was unreal. And life time experience to touch guitars that Jimmy Page has touched. And drum head that John played in a fukn concert. Once in a Life time opportunity.


That is one hell of a story. Would love to see a pic of that room! Thanks for sharing.


Heisenbeans said:


> Another week and I'll be hitting these girls up.
> Lots of fire in there.
> View attachment 4272202
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, looking lovely. I am excited to get rolling. I fucked off hard all weekend, so I am working today. After a short nap.


----------



## boybelue (Jan 28, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I collect guitars. I have a 1957 Martin D12 12 string. It's worth about 5600 bucks... I bought it at a yard sale. In its original hard shell case. A little old lady had it. From her husband. It's in immaculate condition. I paid 50 bucks for it.


My dad had a d18 and d28 and a few gibsons and Les paul, he loved old stuff, radios, clocks, watches, cars all of it. My parents divorced a long time ago and my dad lived in another town a half hr away and when he died those guitars disappeared along with several other things that was supposed to go to me and my half sister. Dads side of the family took what they could but they couldn't take the house, cars or the money!


----------



## smashcity (Jan 28, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Another week and I'll be hitting these girls up.
> Lots of fire in there.
> View attachment 4272202
> 
> ...


How's the JFOG coming along?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 28, 2019)

smashcity said:


> How's the JFOG coming along?


I had issues with getting cuts to root. I finally got 1 to root so I'm still waiting. Winter time sucks for everything. 
I'll have pollen from her any day now but s1s are gonna be a ways out.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 28, 2019)

boybelue said:


> My dad had a d18 and d28 and a few gibsons and Les paul, he loved old stuff, radios, clocks, watches, cars all of it. My parents divorced a long time ago and my dad lived in another town a half hr away and when he died those guitars disappeared along with several other things that was supposed to go to me and my half sister. Dads side of the family took what they could but they couldn't take the house, cars or the money!


Yeah when my g-dad died on my dads side he had a bunch of expensive collectors stuff. Old guns n shit. My methhead cousins robbed his house the day he died in the hospital. They were literally robbing him as he was taking his last breath. Family will fuck ya before anyone.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 29, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> These are H inFlux_L09 4 foot strips. Double row. Lm301b diodes. 220lumen/w I think. Best strips out in my opinion. 48v. 8 of these over built on a 4x4 frame will probably flower atleast 5x5 maybe 5.5x5.5 they are extremely bright. They will absolutely ruin your eyes they are so bright. Use extreme caution do not look into them without something like method 7 glasses. No joke. Will burn the cones in your eyes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4270083



If I change my room up instead of one big area have my rdwc in rows like 3-3.5" wide and 16' long.
My flower main flower room is something like 16' x 12' with a door of course. If I move my rdwc rows around the edge of the peremiter I can use scrog netting which will increase my yield of course.

Just thinking about that I like it. But I do need to run led in the summer. I added insulation this past fall as it was too cold and now it's too hot unless it gets down to 10 degrees. All that water in the Dwc helps keep the temps up and they only fall 4 degrees between lights on and off. 

Any good place to buy those strips for cheap and a how to on how to build them? 

I'd like to be running them this summer while flowering out some of Heisenberg's stock lol


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 29, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Wed cake , GG4. And GMO hit the flower room getting reversed


the 3 I’m waiting for/ straight s1’s would be killer. I know you mentioned you’re not gonna do clones, but I’d be all over them if ya did


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 29, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Arcata Trainwreck is some of the greatest weed, used to see her all the time here, would love to find the legit cut. It has something beyond pine in there, stanky in a different way than skunk or doesel or chem. Like pine-sol and smoked tuna and something else. It has a very distinct aroma.



It also flowers pretty quick as well and gets frosty.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 29, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I will never buy from dr,green thumb again for his beans where old g13 and his IAF



I've ran most stuff he has had. Didn't really like the IAF as it didn't want to stay in veg even under 24hrs of light. Still got beans in the fridge from 10 yrs ago from that one. 
I've ran the g13 several times, although a huge yielder the bud structure sucked ass. Weird looking bud on every plant. 

His other stuff is a ok. Whatever he has listed it is what it is. Like that Arcata cut of Trainwreck. Or the forum cut of GSC. 
I've ran Oh Zone several times and it's one to keep a clone of. 

I've talked to him several times on the phone and he can be a real ass but that's the way he is. Not a people person at all. 

He has a pre 98 bubba kush that I have not grown out yet. But I have that Arcata cut going now. I'm revegging it.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 29, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Another week and I'll be hitting these girls up.
> Lots of fire in there.
> View attachment 4272202
> 
> ...



On these plants how much stretching they do in flower? And flowering time


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 29, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> On these plants how much stretching they do in flower? And flowering time


Which ones?


----------



## smashcity (Jan 29, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> I've ran most stuff he has had. Didn't really like the IAF as it didn't want to stay in veg even under 24hrs of light. Still got beans in the fridge from 10 yrs ago from that one.
> I've ran the g13 several times, although a huge yielder the bud structure sucked ass. Weird looking bud on every plant.
> 
> His other stuff is a ok. Whatever he has listed it is what it is. Like that Arcata cut of Trainwreck. Or the forum cut of GSC.
> ...


I've ran the ecsd and it was very legit. The only problem I had with dr greenthumb was the germination rates. Only got 1 out of 5 to crack. Wanted to check out his trainwreck but with germination rates like those, I'm not going to chance it for $150. 

How's the smoke on the arcata s1?


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 29, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> If I change my room up instead of one big area have my rdwc in rows like 3-3.5" wide and 16' long.
> My flower main flower room is something like 16' x 12' with a door of course. If I move my rdwc rows around the edge of the peremiter I can use scrog netting which will increase my yield of course.
> 
> Just thinking about that I like it. But I do need to run led in the summer. I added insulation this past fall as it was too cold and now it's too hot unless it gets down to 10 degrees. All that water in the Dwc helps keep the temps up and they only fall 4 degrees between lights on and off.
> ...


The prices per strip is kinda high now. But its bc the new tariff tax that started Jan 1st all electronics and whatnot shipped into the states. Have added tariff tax. Even though you order from say arrow. That's already in the states. You still have to pay the tariff tax. And now that everyone is using them. They upped the price per piece. But if your gonna build a big light. You get discounts on multiple strips bought. You save when buying 10 or more strips. The more you buy. The cheaper.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 29, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've grown many indoor strains outdoors and again the outdoor bred strains always out performed the indoor strains in terms of amount of harvestable product. Aka cash cropping which is what the op was asking about.
> 
> The outdoor strains molded less, had almost no broken branches and was comparable in terms of product. With indoor strains I've had whole plants mold up, plants split down the middle from the weight in wind storms, some pest especially mites loved strains like the blueberry I put out and many of those indoor strains never came close to finishing by the time weather got too shitty in Northern Illinois.
> 
> For cash cropping I'd always recommend climatized outdoor strains, but then again I always did guerrilla grows when I did outdoor. If it was legal and in my back yard I'd feel more comfortable with indoor strains outside.


I don't know. I'm conflicted.

I've run pure equitorial sativas and they make it through hard frost and everything. 

All I did was guerilla grow. I agree with running outdoor strains but at the same time I've run indoor and landrace stuff that you would think wouldn't make it and they do great. 

If a man is in it for cash cropping I would look into big bud crosses or critical crosses. They may lack a bit in potency but they produce a lot and are strong plants.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> If a man is in it for cash cropping I would look into big bud crosses or critical crosses. They may lack a bit in potency but they produce a lot and are strong plants.


Sure, but who wants to smoke that crap?


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 29, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Sure, but who wants to smoke that crap?


the masses my friend grow tons sell low!!


----------



## boybelue (Jan 29, 2019)

Critical plus was pretty easy to move around here but I grew Big Bud from sensi seeds and nobody liked it. I imagine it's a lot easier to move stuff in my highly restricted area though.


----------



## Turpman (Jan 29, 2019)

Man that black banana has some serious solar panels. Wonder what they would look like under the O natural sun.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2019)

thumper60 said:


> the masses my friend grow tons sell low!!


I ain't buyin' it. People want the good good these days. Most folks have been around the block a time or two. Offer a cheap bag of C weed or an on point $$ zip of primo. What would you take?


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 29, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I ain't buyin' it. People want the good good these days. Most folks have been around the block a time or two. Offer a cheap bag of C weed or an on point $$ zip of primo. What would you take?


its not about me its the masses,1 thing I have learned over the yrs theres a market for any thing if priced right


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 29, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Man that black banana has some serious solar panels. Wonder what they would look like under the O natural sun.


Not sure. I'll say it's a super easy plant to grow. She loves to grow that's gor sure. Just moved her to the flower room last night in RDWC. I have another one in there also that's already reversed out.
I have a ton of wed cake pollen also and will be making wed cake s1s, wed cake sunset, wed cake sundae driver, and wed cake mac crosses.
I have another week before I decide what crosses are going to be made.
Mac1, JFOG, Ghost O, stardawg Corey, Adub,and PP pollen is about to start any day now so I'll be making them crosses as well.
I'll have a full list of everything in 2 weeks that's being made.

Gg4,wed cake,black banana 9, and GMO in dwc to the left getting reversed.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 29, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Not sure. I'll say it's a super easy plant to grow. She loves to grow that's gor sure. Just moved her to the flower room last night in RDWC. I have another one in there also that's already reversed out.
> I have a ton of wed cake pollen also and will be making wed cake s1s, wed cake sunset, wed cake sundae driver, and wed cake mac crosses.
> I have another week before I decide what crosses are going to be made.
> Mac1, JFOG, Ghost O, stardawg Corey, Adub,and PP pollen is about to start any day now so I'll be making them crosses as well.
> ...



Good laaaaawdy pollenate them ladies already.


----------



## boybelue (Jan 29, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I ain't buyin' it. People want the good good these days. Most folks have been around the block a time or two. Offer a cheap bag of C weed or an on point $$ zip of primo. What would you take?


You'd be surprised how many folks there are around here that just refuse to pay it, so many want those old forty dollar quarters. If its 10 a g or over they ain't having it.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 29, 2019)

boybelue said:


> You'd be surprised how many folks there are around here that just refuse to pay it, so many want those old forty dollar quarters. If its 10 a g or over they ain't having it.


same as the idiots around here still smoke cheap brick. I just quit being around those circles, anyone that cheap in this day and age of legal states gluts making it cross country, decent commercial too high priced, but the quality bar was raised. Funny thing was, out in OR, some had never seen brick, laugh and mouth and then I seen some OR homegrown that was worse than the brick, lol. I'll go without now, before I smoke bullshit, that's for sure. jme


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 29, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Sure, but who wants to smoke that crap?


Not all of us have easy access to good smoke. 

I've actually had a couple good big bud crosses. Not top shelf but very good mid grade. Couple hundred an oz here all day.

I think it was a white widow big bud crosses I found a couple good phenos.



thumper60 said:


> the masses my friend grow tons sell low!!


Exactly.

The good stuff here is still $10 a gram. 75 a quarter.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 29, 2019)

I see alot that's out there and you guys are gonna be in for some fire shit.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 29, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I see alot that's out there and you guys are gonna be in for some fire shit.


weding cake and gg4 will you have some fem, beans of that that I can buy by the first week of march?if so pm me a price for a pack of each and a address and I will go head and send out the cash to you my man.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 29, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> weding cake and gg4 will you have some fem, beans of that that I can buy by the first week of march?if so pm me a price for a pack of each and a address and I will go head and send out the cash to you my man.


I will have wed cake s1s and gg4 s1s by than for sure.
Personally I would take gg4 X wed cake cross and get the best of both of them honestly.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 29, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I will have wed cake s1s and gg4 s1s by than for sure.
> Personally I would take gg4 X wed cake cross and get the best of both of them honestly.


That's what I will take SO send me a pm on the price for two packs of gg4xwed cake in fem,and a address to where you wount me to send your cash to.thank you


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 29, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah when my g-dad died on my dads side he had a bunch of expensive collectors stuff. Old guns n shit. My methhead cousins robbed his house the day he died in the hospital. They were literally robbing him as he was taking his last breath. Family will fuck ya before anyone.


A good friend of my family who used to be the chief of police of Hopewell New Jersey, had in his attic collections going back from the Revolutionary War. He had collections of Revolutionary War outfits, with the guns, with the equipment and everything all together, he had Civil War outfits with the guns and the equipment all together, World War 1 same thing, World War II same thing, they decided to auction it all off at Christie's and they sadly took it all apart in sold everything individually


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 29, 2019)

boybelue said:


> You'd be surprised how many folks there are around here that just refuse to pay it, so many want those old forty dollar quarters. If its 10 a g or over they ain't having it.


I haven't seen hide nor hair that shit since I moved to Florida in 2000. I can't believe it still exists


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 29, 2019)

Can’t wait.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 29, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah when my g-dad died on my dads side he had a bunch of expensive collectors stuff. Old guns n shit. My methhead cousins robbed his house the day he died in the hospital. They were literally robbing him as he was taking his last breath. Family will fuck ya before anyone.


Dang that sucks bro. Reminds me of when my aunt sold my grandpa's priceless antique wooden fishing lures, guns, knives and other amazing stuff he made or purchased over a lifetime for stupid cheap on craigslist. Still haven't talked to her 15 years later..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 29, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> I don't know. I'm conflicted.
> 
> I've run pure equitorial sativas and they make it through hard frost and everything.
> 
> ...


I have had many successful indoor strain grows outside but again the original comment that I was referring to asked about cash cropping outdoor. If I am cash cropping outside then I would run solid outdoor strains. That is just me. I've lost a lot of money because indoor strains failed miserably outdoor in the rough midwest climate. I haven't had the hardy outdoor strains ever let me down. 

I never said that indoor strains can't excel outdoor. Just if I want to increase my odds then I grow plants that are proven in said environment, indoors or out.


----------



## led1k (Jan 29, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Any good place to buy those strips for cheap and a how to on how to build them?


I've built the 2x2 and 3x3 both with Bridgelux strips and love them.
http://ledgardener.com/diy-led-strip-build-designs-samsung-bridgelux/


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 29, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I have had many successful indoor strain grows outside but again the original comment that I was referring to asked about cash cropping outdoor. If I am cash cropping outside then I would run solid outdoor strains. That is just me. I've lost a lot of money because indoor strains failed miserably outdoor in the rough midwest climate. I haven't had the hardy outdoor strains ever let me down.
> 
> I never said that indoor strains can't excel outdoor. Just if I want to increase my odds then I grow plants that are proven in said environment, indoors or out.


I just find the idea of an indoor only strain odd. 

I would do the same. Pick outdoor stuff. 

It wouldn't take much though if someone really wanted to grow an indoor strain outdoor and cash crop. Plant those extra and breed them outdoors for a couple generations and I bet they would do fairly well.

In that sense one should pick strains that are closest to the environment they grow in. 

I have to do the same with some heirloom vegetables I buy to grow. The first year or two they don't do the best they could. Save seeds and in a few years they produce better. I'm sure cannabis is the same. Work a few strains and they will acclimate over a few generations. 

For the person that asked the question, most seedbanks will list things like possible yield, mold resistance and such.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 29, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> I just find the idea of an indoor only strain odd.
> 
> I would do the same. Pick outdoor stuff.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I guess by outdoor strains I just mean climatized strains. So like you said a few generations and many strains will acclimate to their environment.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 29, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah, I guess by outdoor strains I just mean climatized strains. So like you said a few generations and many strains will acclimate to their environment.


There are things to help strains with weak stems. Silica helps. I also start ones that have weak limbs under fans and slowly work the speed up until they are dancing pretty good. It helps. Won't always fix them.

I couldn't grow many strains with huge chunky buds because it's really wet late in the year here. Lots of fog and dew in the fall here as well. They have to be mold resistant. Bud rot sucks.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 29, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah, I guess by outdoor strains I just mean climatized strains. So like you said a few generations and many strains will acclimate to their environment.


yes your both wright, for I have did that for years and friends.every year the beans will grow better pot.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 30, 2019)

Little update. Everything is going stellar. I took a few days to get everything worked on that needed to be done. New round of donor mons headed into DWC next week, shit load of seed moms a week away from getting pollen and alot more going in.
3 domes of cuts getting roots for seed moms


Seed moms getting ready to start pollinating




Three banana cookies on standby and another 3 going in a couple days



Sunset sherbert getting close for wed cake pollen




Mac1 for mac1 s1s going out for free. I have 4 other macs I'm using for crosses. Most likely mac crosses will be
Gorilla Glue #4
Wedding Cake
Black Banana cookies
Stardawg Corey Cut
S1s

I still have the mac1 pollen I'm gonna use on 
GMO
Sundae Driver
Wedding Pie
Purple punch



Mac1 reversed, this truly is a special plant. Wedding cake and Corey crosses are gonna be wack






Fan on a banana cookies 9, wack as fawk. If you guys want vigor and flavor anything that's crossed to this plant is gonna be nuts.



I'll update more in a few days

Jet fuel OG is full of seeds. I'll be posting a giveaway in the next couple weeks and give them out to the first ones who claim. I been hitting that plant pretty hard with ecsd pollen so that's the most likely cross but I'm sure theres stray as well. All the bastard seeds from the reversal pollen room will be given out as freebies.


----------



## Dustjesus (Jan 30, 2019)

Great update man. Things looking fantastic over there. Super excited for the drop!


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 30, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Which ones?


Mac1, sherbet, gg4, wedding cake, black banana cookies, adub, stardawg, jet fuel og, GMO, Sundae Driver, Wedding Pie,Purple punch lol. 
Some of these I never heard of until now.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 30, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Mac1, sherbet, gg4, wedding cake, black banana cookies, adub


Stretch in order from tallest to shortest
Black banana
Wed cake
Gg4
Sherbert
Adub
Mac


----------



## ss nimrod (Jan 30, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I will have wed cake s1s and gg4 s1s by than for sure.
> Personally I would take gg4 X wed cake cross and get the best of both of them honestly.


Okay, works for me, sign me up for the gg4 x wedding cake when ready, I'll gladly pay for the beast!


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 30, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Stretch in order from tallest to shortest
> Black banana
> Wed cake
> Gg4
> ...



The reason I like to know on stretch is I pinch off the tops right at flip on stretchy ones in my tents. The ones that stretch a tad a week before flip and the ones who don't stretch much I don't mess with.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 30, 2019)

ttt


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 30, 2019)

This is completely off topic and I need some help. I've emailed and tried contacting 760 glass on this but I can't get anyone to respond back. 
did a bubble hash to vape recipe and I think I added too much terpene to the oil but not sure. I can always add more oil if I did add too much. This is the formula that I used. 

5 grams of kief - 40mL of a 50/50 mix of Vegetable Glycerin and 
Propylene Glycol

After cooking over the top of slightly boiling water for around 3 hrs and stirring every 20 min I then ran it through a coffee filter. 

I bought borosilicate mixing vials which I think holds around 4 ml. So I put 3 ml of finished product in 2 of them. I bought the 1 ml sourD terpene and the sundae driver. I used half of each one per 3 ml of oil so 4 vials total between the 2. Is this too strong? It did not mix well so I had to reheat the next morning. 
Over all out of 5 grams of hash I got around 23 ml of thc oil. Is this too much or too little? Don't want to delute it and want it just right. 


Also how much oil do I need to put in the cartridge? I bought these https://760glass.com/collections/empty-tanks-atomizers/products/5x-bud-touch-atomizer-tanks

Any easy ways on mixing a big amount? I got an ounce of bubble hash left

Many thanks!


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 30, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Little update. Everything is going stellar. I took a few days to get everything worked on that needed to be done. New round of donor mons headed into DWC next week, shit load of seed moms a week away from getting pollen and alot more going in.
> 3 domes of cuts getting roots for seed moms
> View attachment 4273402
> 
> ...



What line of nutes you using. Got a good color to em. 

I've been using commercial hydro nutes. I'll mix up a 5 gal concentrate mix in a 5 gal stackable container like this. 

https://www.amazon.com/5-Gallon-Stackable-Containers-Emergency-polyetholene/dp/B01KPAHHKA/ref=asc_df_B01KPAHHKA/?tag=&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309843523169&hvpos=1o3&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12436141320072064783&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9014651&hvtargid=pla-571659963988&psc=1&ref=&adgrpid=60676482854&th=1


I have one for calcium nitrate, masterblend, early bloom, late bloom and Cal mag. 

When mixing nutes In my 55 gal Barrell over the top of my resume tank with float valve. The barrel really holds 65 gal so I mix up my blend I want in 5 gal bucket and dump it in while my Barrell is filling up. 
My concentrate i made up I weighed and wrote down and then added to water to determine ppm. Like 15 ml per gal of masterblend is 300 ppm for example. 3 ml per gal of early bloom adds 180 ppm. Etc 

I've saved a fortune doing this instead of buying water. 

I have around 1000 lbs of powder to mix bloom and 400 lbs of calcium nitrate lol 
Gonna last me a while


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 30, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> What line of nutes you using. Got a good color to em.
> 
> I've been using commercial hydro nutes. I'll mix up a 5 gal concentrate mix in a 5 gal stackable container like this.
> 
> ...


I have like 20 YouTube videos on growing and shit lol.
Starts here on my systems and every thing I use


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 30, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have like 20 YouTube videos on growing and shit lol.
> Starts here on my systems and every thing I use


Yea dude you guys should watch these videos. Not only does heisen crack me up, there's some good info in those vids.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 30, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have like 20 YouTube videos on growing and shit lol.
> Starts here on my systems and every thing I use



Ya I've done all that. But if I had to do it over again I would of bought those square buckets like you got. I looked into em but the shipping turned me off. 
So I just went to Walmart and bought 20 gal totes. 

Started using 3" uniseals and ended up busting half the totes cause of how hard it was to get the 3" schedule 40 pipe into the seals. And half of em would drip cause the concrete floor is uneven. So I had to cauk the shit out of em to make sure no leaks. For the tops I just cut out a hole for the 8" net cup to go into. 

I got about 2/3 done and decided fuck this!! And bought 3" slip slip bulkhead fittings. When you step up from 2" -3" fittings their is gonna be price jump! 

I do not have to worry about roots stopping up my lines though lol. 
I also top feed instead of using airstones. In my veg tent I have 18-5gal buckets with 1.5 line and uniseals and waterfall technique.. Tried using bulkhead fittings but that was a worthless endever is the bucket was to curved to even try . I could tell by looking at it when I stuck em in the bucket it wasn't gonna work. Also used silicon around the seals and pipe/ bucket to make sure no leaks. 


Heres a couple picks of me mocking it up and getting it together. 
I'm going to take it a part and just use it around the outside edges of my room. 

The other pic of the buckets is one of my veg tents. 
Root pic.is my typical size root if flowering a 18" plant. I flowered a jack herer that was 2' tall and it swallowed the other plant next to it. It's base was as big as your forearm and yielded close to 2 lbs in one tote.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 30, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Ya I've done all that. But if I had to do it over again I would of bought those square buckets like you got. I looked into em but the shipping turned me off.
> So I just went to Walmart and bought 20 gal totes.
> 
> Started using 3" uniseals and ended up busting half the totes cause of how hard it was to get the 3" schedule 40 pipe into the seals. And half of em would drip cause the concrete floor is uneven. So I had to cauk the shit out of em to make sure no leaks. For the tops I just cut out a hole for the 8" net cup to go into.
> ...


Uline ships buckets for free


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 30, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Ya I've done all that. But if I had to do it over again I would of bought those square buckets like you got. I looked into em but the shipping turned me off.
> So I just went to Walmart and bought 20 gal totes.
> 
> Started using 3" uniseals and ended up busting half the totes cause of how hard it was to get the 3" schedule 40 pipe into the seals. And half of em would drip cause the concrete floor is uneven. So I had to cauk the shit out of em to make sure no leaks. For the tops I just cut out a hole for the 8" net cup to go into.
> ...


That's badass!


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 30, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Uline ships buckets for free



Wish I had known that lol. I'd been all over it. I'm undecided on redoing everything and going with square buckets like u got or just moving my rows around the edge of the room. I have a 3" valve on the rows in case I needed to cut off a row and just use one row. With having 3 rows it gets difficult getting to the middle row for maintenance. My tents it's easy, just open flap and the 2 plants are right their and I can mess with the trellis, check pH, and pluck leaves. 

I already got a chunk of change invested in it with a 3" uniseal in my Rez tank that also has a 1" bulkhead feeding my external pump. 
That thing is a beast. Think it's rated a little over a 1000 gph ( general hydroponics) but it pumps way more than the other brand of pump that's in my main veg tent. It's 950 gph. 

Really like that pump, I got a banjo Y filter right before it to make sure any Clay pebble, rock, slim etc doesn't destroy it. I've caught some stray crap in it.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 30, 2019)

@Heisenbeans 

Is this is?

https://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/S-13650BL/Pails/Square-Pail-4-Gallon-Black


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 30, 2019)

I dunno maybe I could move all those big totes out in the green house and do hydro out their haha. Only way that work would be with Auto flowers unless it was like in late July when I put plants in em. 

I Need to decide something quick because I have plants past ready to go into flower.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 30, 2019)

Any chance is someone in Canada willing to collect shipping money and send it in 1 envelope to heisen? If I remember correctly shipping a document mailer to usa was like 25 CAD it would be kinda silly for us Canucks to send seperately


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 30, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> @Heisenbeans
> 
> Is this is?
> 
> https://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/S-13650BL/Pails/Square-Pail-4-Gallon-Black


Yes


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 30, 2019)

Seed moms getting closer.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 30, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I had issues with getting cuts to root. I finally got 1 to root so I'm still waiting. Winter time sucks for everything.
> I'll have pollen from her any day now but s1s are gonna be a ways out.



Why is it harder to get cuts to root in winter ?? The dry rh? I set up a dome last week still no luck I tried peat and rock wool nada


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 30, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Why is it harder to get cuts to root in winter ?? The dry rh? I set up a dome last week still no luck I tried peat and rock wool nada


Root zone temp. I hooked up a 4 tray heat mat set to 82 to put an end to this bullshit. Been putting it off for years cause it's never been this damn cold so many days straight in a row.
Ambient light and warm root zone temps is key to roots.


----------



## boybelue (Jan 30, 2019)

That's weird I get roots better in winter. Do y'all know if the lids for those buckets will fit the water farm buckets?


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 30, 2019)

Im getting great roots right now but I use ez cloners. Beyond ready to put in veg. 
If I clean the unit with bleach and wash out a couple of times roots explode. But otherwise it will take 3 weeks with a water change every 2 days.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 30, 2019)

I found a place that has white 8 gal square buckets and 13 gal. I would have to sand and paint or wrap in bubble wrap. Needs to be done anyways with my cooler.

https://www.industrialcontainer.com/product/13-gallon-rectangle-ez-stor-can-white-hdpe-90-mil-p7900d/


----------



## boybelue (Jan 30, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> I found a place that has white 8 gal square buckets and 13 gal. I would have to sand and paint or wrap in bubble wrap. Needs to be done anyways with my cooler.
> 
> https://www.industrialcontainer.com/product/13-gallon-rectangle-ez-stor-can-white-hdpe-90-mil-p7900d/


That's cool , that might be where general hydroponics obtain there reservoirs/buckets


----------



## Turpman (Jan 31, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Any chance is someone in Canada willing to collect shipping money and send it in 1 envelope to heisen? If I remember correctly shipping a document mailer to usa was like 25 CAD it would be kinda silly for us Canucks to send seperately


Ya it's crazy. But it's the only way to get tracking. It would be nice to just send x amount and spend till it's gone, that way your not sending every other week LOL . Regular mail works too just a little risk involved sending big cash. I wonder if EMT would work? I have a us cash account.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 31, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Root zone temp. I hooked up a 4 tray heat mat set to 82 to put an end to this bullshit. Been putting it off for years cause it's never been this damn cold so many days straight in a row.
> Ambient light and warm root zone temps is key to roots.


Yeah I had the same problem. I went to the dollar store. Bought a heating pad. It has an actual temp adjustment. Not just low medium and high. It has actual numbers on it. 80-150° paid 9 bucks for it. And it's the exact size of my cheap ass tray. Set the tray ontop of it with a towel inbetween so it doesnt get to hot. I had two cuts one candyshop and one chem 91 the took 30 days to root lol bc it's been fukn like Antarctica here. Woke up this morning to -11° real feel is -20° with wind chill 3 days ago I was outside cleaning up our yard in a tshirt. We have the weirdest weather. But global warming doesnt exist. Lol.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 31, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Ya it's crazy. But it's the only way to get tracking. It would be nice to just send x amount and spend till it's gone, that way your not sending every other week LOL . Regular mail works too just a little risk involved sending big cash. I wonder if EMT would work? I have a us cash account.



Your hired !!!


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 31, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Any chance is someone in Canada willing to collect shipping money and send it in 1 envelope to heisen? If I remember correctly shipping a document mailer to usa was like 25 CAD it would be kinda silly for us Canucks to send seperately


Maybe see if he can venmo cash app or whatever. That way you dont have mail anything at all. And he gets it instantly. Or hell even money gram or western union. Be alot cheaper than just mailing it. From the great white north. Canadia home of the flappy head Beady eye people according to south park. Lol


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 31, 2019)

PayPal/Venmo would probably be the easiest option for the northerners.


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 31, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Ya I've done all that. But if I had to do it over again I would of bought those square buckets like you got. I looked into em but the shipping turned me off.
> So I just went to Walmart and bought 20 gal totes.
> 
> Started using 3" uniseals and ended up busting half the totes cause of how hard it was to get the 3" schedule 40 pipe into the seals. And half of em would drip cause the concrete floor is uneven. So I had to cauk the shit out of em to make sure no leaks. For the tops I just cut out a hole for the 8" net cup to go into.
> ...



I'm not hydro.....so i'm not exactly sure.But isn't that a lot of containers for that size space?I would think you could drop close to half your containers and still fill the space fine?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 31, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I had the same problem. I went to the dollar store. Bought a heating pad. It has an actual temp adjustment. Not just low medium and high. It has actual numbers on it. 80-150° paid 9 bucks for it. And it's the exact size of my cheap ass tray. Set the tray ontop of it with a towel inbetween so it doesnt get to hot. I had two cuts one candyshop and one chem 91 the took 30 days to root lol bc it's been fukn like Antarctica here. Woke up this morning to -11° real feel is -20° with wind chill 3 days ago I was outside cleaning up our yard in a tshirt. We have the weirdest weather. But global warming doesnt exist. Lol.


It's 6 degrees here and will be up to 60 degrees Sunday. lol


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 31, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> PayPal/Venmo would probably be the easiest option for the northerners.


No, venmo, and PayPal, etc would lose heisen's anonymity, unless he could get a friend to collect money that way for him


----------



## Turpman (Jan 31, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Your hired !!!


I can try to get a group order going or something. Not sure how much there would be for savings. What are the payment options going to be heisenbeans?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 31, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> No, venmo, and PayPal, etc would lose heisen's anonymity, unless he could get a friend to collect money that way for him


Correct, cash is king.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 31, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> I'm not hydro.....so i'm not exactly sure.But isn't that a lot of containers for that size space?I would think you could drop close to half your containers and still fill the space fine?


Think they are spaced every 2 foot so half the totes would be 4 foot spacing. Veg time would have to be increased. Theirs enough room for me to slid down the rows. But I've already decided I'm gonna go with those square buckets and move these outside.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 31, 2019)

Turpman said:


> I can try to get a group order going or something. Not sure how much there would be for savings. What are the payment options going to be heisenbeans?


Cash to a po box and I'll also have a credit card option before the seeds are dropped. Working on it now. For just shipping on the freebies I'm sure I can do cash app or PayPal with no issue.


----------



## Jimmyclone42 (Jan 31, 2019)

How much longer on the beans?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 31, 2019)

Jimmyclone42 said:


> How much longer on the beans?


I have seeds in the flower room moms now going out in 3 weeks to whoever wants them. 

East coast sour D mom loaded with seeds
Jet fuel loaded
Mac1 loaded
Gorilla glue 4 loaded
Banana cookies some
Corey cut some
Wed cake some mostly all s1s
Ghost OG loaded
91 chem None
Katsu bubba some
Purple punch none
Adub none




No guarantee on the donor moms but either way all of them will be dank.
The actual seed moms will be ready in 8 weeks from yesterday maybe a little less.

I'm gonna post giveaways on the flower room donor moms and send them out as freebies to whoever wants them.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 31, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have seeds in the flower room moms now going out in 3 weeks to whoever wants them.
> 
> East coast sour D mom loaded with seeds
> Jet fuel loaded
> ...


ecsd...I wount some of them also.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have seeds in the flower room moms now going out in 3 weeks to whoever wants them.
> 
> East coast sour D mom loaded with seeds
> Jet fuel loaded
> ...


I'd be pleased if you'd slide a few wedding cake and banana cookies in the Brisco juice package, amigo.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 31, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I'd be pleased if you'd slide a few wedding cake and banana cookies in the Brisco juice package, amigo.


Yes I will. I have a gallon of that with your name on it just haven't gotten two 2 liter bottles to put it in yet. I think I have an old nute gallon jug I can use that wont leak in shipping


----------



## coppershot (Jan 31, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Cash to a po box and I'll also have a credit card option before the seeds are dropped. Working on it now. For just shipping on the freebies I'm sure I can do cash app or PayPal with no issue.


If you could post when you get your payment options set up. I ain't looking for handouts but I would be happy to support folks on here. I would be happy to send payment via PayPal or CC whichever works, and grab a few of your offerings.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yes I will. I have a gallon of that with your name on it just haven't gotten two 2 liter bottles to put it in yet. I think I have an old nute gallon jug I can use that wont leak in shipping


Let me know what the $$ cost is on shipping and I'll reimburse right away. That's a hella bean give away.



coppershot said:


> If you could post when you get your payment options set up. I ain't looking for handouts but I would be happy to support folks on here. I would be happy to send payment via PayPal or CC whichever works, and grab a few of your offerings.


Looks like they're beans not intended for sale, so technically not a handout, amigo, just a real cool op and fine marketing.


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 31, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have seeds in the flower room moms now going out in 3 weeks to whoever wants them.
> 
> East coast sour D mom loaded with seeds
> Jet fuel loaded
> ...


I would love some banana cookies, wedding cake and Gorilla Glue please


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 31, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have seeds in the flower room moms now going out in 3 weeks to whoever wants them.
> 
> East coast sour D mom loaded with seeds
> Jet fuel loaded
> ...


Also happy to pay whatever it takes, and however is the most convenient


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 31, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have seeds in the flower room moms now going out in 3 weeks to whoever wants them.
> 
> East coast sour D mom loaded with seeds
> Jet fuel loaded
> ...


Also ecsd. Sorry to keep posting. Just excited. Been looking forward to this


----------



## nc208 (Jan 31, 2019)

@Heisenbeans is this just a mystery cross with those moms you listed I.e. unknown baby daddy? I'd definately like to try the banana cookies if you got enough to spare since no Adub. Thanks in advance.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 31, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Looks like they're beans not intended for sale, so technically not a handout, amigo, just a real cool op and fine marketing.


I should have chosen my words better. Didn't mean handout like something for the needy, rather, I meant that I want to support those on this forum in 2019. Its takes time, money and energy to do what a few of you cats are doing, yourself included Amos, and so I wouldnt think twice about sending money to run some of the gear and support the effort.

No offense intended by my previously poorly worded message.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 31, 2019)

Whenever the ECDS S1's (cake/ECSD?) are finished, could you toss in a cpl of the banana too @Heisenbeans


----------



## Turpman (Jan 31, 2019)

The excitement builds. LOL
I’m ready.


----------



## Sebud (Jan 31, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have seeds in the flower room moms now going out in 3 weeks to whoever wants them.
> 
> East coast sour D mom loaded with seeds
> Jet fuel loaded
> ...


I'm in on what ever you give


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 31, 2019)

Yes I'll have a few going out. The banana cookies in the flower room was so fully reversed that not many hairs was available but I was using the wed cake pollen on those hairs. 
I have 5 banana cookies on the seed table now and they will be getting pollinated soon.
The wed cake bastards are most likely s1s or gg4 crosses since they was next to each other.
Any of bastard seeds will be as good as the seeded moms just no guarantee on the donor mom.

Stay tuned as soon as the seeds are pulled from the pods I will post up the give away notices and start sending them out.most likely the mid of feburary and all of March people will be getting everything. 
I'll have banana cookie s1s , cake and banana, gmo and banana also ,adub s1s as well. Lots of shit is coming together. 
Sundae driver and wed cake will also be in the first drop as well as sunset sherbert wed cake


----------



## Sebud (Jan 31, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yes I'll have a few going out. The banana cookies in the flower room was so fully reversed that not many hairs was available but I was using the wed cake pollen on those hairs.
> I have 5 banana cookies on the seed table now and they will be getting pollinated soon.
> The wed cake bastards are most likely s1s or gg4 crosses since they was next to each other.
> Any of bastard seeds will be as good as the seeded moms just no guarantee on the donor mom.
> ...


@Heisenbeans Thanks for all the hard work your putting out. I will be happy with any of the bastard seeds. I will let you decide what's available. I grow for personal and family use as well as meds. I know that any of these will be fire and I'll gladly post my grow here. Also have no problem kicking in to the kitty to offset expenses. Thanks again


----------



## Turpman (Jan 31, 2019)

Sweet


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 31, 2019)

I ended up getting 8 gal buckets from greenerhydroponics. They had free shipping

https://www.greenerhydroponics.com/EZ-Store-ContainerBucket-8-Gallon10Pack_p_80097.html

I wanted some more room than 4 gal. I'm vegging in 5 gal and the roots fill those buckets completely. Was worried about lack of room for the roots if I then went to a smaller bucket in flower. 

Bought 2 packs to start out with so 20 buckets. Gonna space em out and see what they look like when they get here. I have one day off of work a week so not much time to do things. 

But def looking forward to flowering out some of these heisen beans and getting some dank. I'm revegging some chem4, arcata cut Trainwreck and some crosses of my own like critical bilbo/Forum cut GSC. Got a ecsd fixing to get chopped and reveg that. Gonna drop others I've been going with and go with Heisenberg's. 

What you guys think of Larry lemon OG? gg4x gsc.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 31, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> I ended up getting 8 gal buckets from greenerhydroponics. They had free shipping
> 
> https://www.greenerhydroponics.com/EZ-Store-ContainerBucket-8-Gallon10Pack_p_80097.html
> 
> ...


I think bucket size is all about veg time. 3 to 4 week veg is perfect for 4s. 8s are good to about 6 to 7 week veg. I had 8s but it was a waste of water and electricity to cool it when I do as good if not better in the 4s. More dissolved oxygen also with less water. More water tou need more air


----------



## main cola (Jan 31, 2019)

Sebud said:


> @Heisenbeans Thanks for all the hard work your putting out. I will be happy with any of the bastard seeds. I will let you decide what's available. I grow for personal and family use as well as meds. I know that any of these will be fire and I'll gladly post my grow here. Also have no problem kicking in to the kitty to offset expenses. Thanks again


Same here. Really appreciate it @Heisenbeans God there’s going to be some fire coming out of those beans


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 31, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yes I'll have a few going out. The banana cookies in the flower room was so fully reversed that not many hairs was available but I was using the wed cake pollen on those hairs.
> I have 5 banana cookies on the seed table now and they will be getting pollinated soon.
> The wed cake bastards are most likely s1s or gg4 crosses since they was next to each other.
> Any of bastard seeds will be as good as the seeded moms just no guarantee on the donor mom.
> ...


The wedding cake bastards sound like good fun to me!


----------



## Tito#1 (Jan 31, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have seeds in the flower room moms now going out in 3 weeks to whoever wants them.
> 
> East coast sour D mom loaded with seeds
> Jet fuel loaded
> ...


 if you have some banana or wedding cake seeds left I'll take them


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 31, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> PayPal/Venmo would probably be the easiest option for the northerners.


Square Cash App is amazing, by the way. Everyone should be using that thing. I like it better than Venmo. https://cash.app/


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 31, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Also happy to pay whatever it takes, and however is the most convenient


We know many ways to take your money, don’t worry! I will have multiple payment options available for everyone by the time we roll out.

I sincerely dig all the support from people on this board so far.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 31, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> We know many ways to take your money, don’t worry! I will have multiple payment options available for everyone by the time we roll out.
> 
> I sincerely dig all the support from people on this board so far.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 31, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> It's 6 degrees here and will be up to 60 degrees Sunday. lol


Yup 61 Sunday 66 monday. My water is froze. It's still below zero with the chill right now. I've been under the house since 4pm this afternoon. Its 8pm now. Fml. I hate winter.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 31, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have seeds in the flower room moms now going out in 3 weeks to whoever wants them.
> 
> East coast sour D mom loaded with seeds
> Jet fuel loaded
> ...



Pick me pick me ‍‍ lol


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 31, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Square Cash App is amazing, by the way. Everyone should be using that thing. I like it better than Venmo. https://cash.app/


Here's a good reason to use the Cash App. The Fight For The Forgotten charity helps the pygmy tribes in Africa build wells so they can have access to fresh water.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 31, 2019)

Neat well I guess that's cool we dont have to mail cash I just figured it would be stupid to send 15$ in a 25$ envelope. 

Forum cut cookies you say I've been hunting for that in the great white north for a friendly country no one wants to share fcgsc


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 31, 2019)

Cash app incompatible with galaxy s9 ?.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 31, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Cash app incompatible with galaxy s9 ?.


It should be, pretty simple interface and API. I am not much of an android guy.


socaljoe said:


> Here's a good reason to use the Cash App. The Fight For The Forgotten charity helps the pygmy tribes in Africa build wells so they can have access to fresh water.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4274439


One of many reasons, a really good one for sure.


----------



## klx (Jan 31, 2019)

You boys gonna do bitcoin payments? My most recent cash in envelope payment to a seedbank magically disappeared on route so I am over that bullshit. Plus being from the end of the earth, anonymous is good.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 31, 2019)

klx said:


> You boys gonna do bitcoin payments? My most recent cash in envelope payment to a seedbank magically disappeared on route so I am over that bullshit. Plus being from the end of the earth, anonymous is good.


I truly have no interest in bitcoin unless Michael wants to link it up to my offshore account. I tried to set it up one time and lost all patience


----------



## chatttimes (Jan 31, 2019)

Awesome to see all the progress! im really interested in the adubb..and... well everything else


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 31, 2019)

klx said:


> You boys gonna do bitcoin payments? My most recent cash in envelope payment to a seedbank magically disappeared on route so I am over that bullshit. Plus being from the end of the earth, anonymous is good.


I will do it if you want it. Electronic cash payments of small amounts ($500 or less per transaction gets zero attention, at least on this landmass) should also be possible, even internationally. I can rock some crypto and convert it to cash before it tanks completely, lulz. Stripe’s API will let me do bitcoin, fair dinkum, mate.


Heisenbeans said:


> I truly have no interest in bitcoin unless Michael wants to link it up to my offshore account. I tried to set it up one time and lost all patience


I can handle it, unless you’re hard against it. My step-son is one of the best blockchain programmers on the planet, quite literally. I know a bit about it as a result.


----------



## klx (Jan 31, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I truly have no interest in bitcoin unless Michael wants to link it up to my offshore account. I tried to set it up one time and lost all patience





Michael Huntherz said:


> I will do it if you want it. Electronic cash payments of small amounts ($500 or less per transaction gets zero attention, at least on this landmass) should also be possible, even internationally. I can rock some crypto and convert it to cash before it tanks completely. Stripe’s API will let me do bitcoin, fair dinkum, mate.
> 
> I can handle it, dude. My step-son is one of the best blockchain programmers on the planet, quite literally. I know a bit about it as a result.


No worries fellas cheers, I am not wedded to any particular method. If its easy and the payment trail is not going to raise any alarm bells I am happy to jump on it.


----------



## Turpman (Jan 31, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yup 61 Sunday 66 monday. My water is froze. It's still below zero with the chill right now. I've been under the house since 4pm this afternoon. Its 8pm now. Fml. I hate winter.


Crappy WW
On the north side of the border we have had a pretty mild winter but the shit is about to hit. -25c and 60cm of the white shit on the way this weekend.


----------



## bighitter420 (Jan 31, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have seeds in the flower room moms now going out in 3 weeks to whoever wants them.
> 
> East coast sour D mom loaded with seeds
> Jet fuel loaded
> ...


Those all sound fantastic!
Wed cake, banana cookies, ecsd... really man, they all sound sooo good.


----------



## Hurricane09 (Jan 31, 2019)

C'mon testers! Following your IG as well Heisen. Fire.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 31, 2019)

Here gorilla cookies by expert seed    I dont really see eitherparent dominating in this cross . Who knows what they used to make these .


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 31, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Here gorilla cookies by expert seed View attachment 4274554 View attachment 4274555 View attachment 4274556 View attachment 4274557I dont really see eitherparent dominating in this cross . Who knows what they used to make these .


Not sure but looking at there website I would buy a half eaten slimjim off Ebay before I purchased anything from them. Just keeping it real. No hate.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 31, 2019)

Attitude freebie


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm sure everything will be very nice but I would like mine to be all of one type. I assume this wont happen until April or later. Will those be the ones for sale? 

Also, whatever happened to "the list"?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 1, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I'm sure everything will be very nice but I would like mine to be all of one type. I assume this wont happen until April or later. Will those be the ones for sale?
> 
> Also, whatever happened to "the list"?


I'll have the seed mom drop mid March. 
Started on these tonight.
These will be on the first drop

Sunset sherbert X wedding cake
Wedding cake s1s
Sundae driver X wedding cake
Mac1 X wed cake 
GG4 X wed cake 

Alot more coming. In the next few days but these are ones I already started.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'll have the seed mom drop mid March.
> Started on these tonight.
> These will be on the first drop
> 
> ...


Awesome Heisen. I wonder what the outcome of the Mac1 x Wed Cake will look like? Seem so different from each other.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 1, 2019)

This is my 2 week old clones in the ez cloner

For some reason they love a little bleach residue.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 1, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> So dont respond bro.. just let that shit roll of your back ya dig?
> 
> Im just being 100% honest here Heisen.. maybe you should ask a mod to kill this thread and start a new one when you get the testers out? This shit was an accident waiting to happen given the fact of how long until the beans go out.
> 
> ...


regardless how many times the thread is restarted, they going to come out the wood work just to fuck it up, bc no one wants to see someone succeed, sad thing about this site, seems for every good person and grower, you have 10 trolls that just wanna stir the shit pot!

but I do agree it would be amazing to be able to pop in here, and not see all the dumb shit, and be able to read about the beans and stuff that's going to be coming! but like dude keeps saying, the beans will speak for themselves! and at that time, maybe those of us who aren't trolls, can make a new thread under a a name that the trolls won't think to look in, and we can actually share the only dam thing that matters, the girls and what these crosses are producing!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 1, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Here gorilla cookies by expert seed View attachment 4274554 View attachment 4274555 View attachment 4274556 View attachment 4274557I dont really see eitherparent dominating in this cross . Who knows what they used to make these .


here is my gorilla cookies also from expert seeds, up until this cycle it has remained the most impressive strain I have ever had in my garden! unfortunately when I had it, I was still a bit of a noob, and my first sign of spider mite, I sprayed with need oil, and the mix was way way to strong! killed every plant I had in record time! to this day I have been wanting to reorder as many beans as I could to pheno hunt them again! but since it's from out of my country, and the methods of paying, it has been a bit of an issue!

but one day it will bless my garden again! I just hope I find something as close to to my original pheno as possible! kicking my self for the rest of my life for losing that one! like I said I was a big time noob, and ended up with this as a harvest! that alone says alot...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'll have the seed mom drop mid March.
> Started on these tonight.
> These will be on the first drop
> 
> ...


I think the sundae x cake, may be top of my list! I'm a sucker for cookies, never tried one I didn't completely fall in love with! next obviously gg x cake!!!!


----------



## Sebud (Feb 1, 2019)

klx said:


> No worries fellas cheers, I am not wedded to any particular method. If its easy and the payment trail is not going to raise any alarm bells I am happy to jump on it.


Birthday cards work well


----------



## klx (Feb 1, 2019)

Sebud said:


> Birthday cards work well


Nah man. I posted cash to a US seed bank 2 months ago, in a registered letter ($16 postage), inside a bunch of folded up A4 paper. Never arrived. Never again, done with that. If it aint the posty ripping you, its the bank. I hate thieves more than I hate cops.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 1, 2019)

id be happy with some wed cake or MAC1 whether they are free or payed for  looking good Heisin


----------



## Jimmyclone42 (Feb 1, 2019)

I would love to try some wedding cake and banana cookies if possible. 
Thanks a lot


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 1, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> regardless how many times the thread is restarted, they going to come out the wood work just to fuck it up, bc no one wants to see someone succeed, sad thing about this site, seems for every good person and grower, you have 10 trolls that just wanna stir the shit pot!
> 
> but I do agree it would be amazing to be able to pop in here, and not see all the dumb shit, and be able to read about the beans and stuff that's going to be coming! but like dude keeps saying, the beans will speak for themselves! and at that time, maybe those of us who aren't trolls, can make a new thread under a a name that the trolls won't think to look in, and we can actually share the only dam thing that matters, the girls and what these crosses are producing!


Yeah man, a few weeks back in the GPS thread I said something positive about heisen's new project. I couldn't believe how viciously I was attacked. It's amazing how many haters there are. Their jealousy turns to hate so easily. Looks like they're going to be eating crow pretty soon.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 1, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I'm sure everything will be very nice but I would like mine to be all of one type. I assume this wont happen until April or later. Will those be the ones for sale?
> 
> Also, whatever happened to "the list"?


I don’t even have the list yet, and I am on the team!

I want to get things rolling nearly as much as Heisen does, but it is a game of patience sometimes. We are both doing a bunch of work, but the plants take time, and so does all the other business and web development stuff. Super glad you are fired up about it, we are making something no one else in the seed game has, as far as the website; Custom e-commerce system with no (minimal, no such thing as zero) data leakage to ad trackers and the like, redundant infrastructure for High Availability (fast and reliable) and zero-downtime continuous deployments. I am doing a lot of that work for business equity, or it would cost him literally in the mid-tens of thousands of dollars. It will look so simple it might look silly, but we will be riding on top of a fighter jet. It is the modern and proper way to build a website, and almost no small business does it. They often tie their business to Shopify or Squarespace or fucking Wix, or IG, FB etc. but then that company owns part of your business forever. You’re stuck with them until you go with custom development and start over, no matter how their policies, features or pricing change. Vendor lock-in is dangerous as hell. WordPress is okay, but making it perform worth a shit is a pain in the ass, and WooCommerce (the thing everyone uses for WP e-commerce) is slow-ass bloatware.

Sorry for the rant, it is all by way of saying “We’re on top of it, dude!” Thanks again for the interest.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 1, 2019)

klx said:


> Nah man. I posted cash to a US seed bank 2 months ago, in a registered letter ($16 postage), inside a bunch of folded up A4 paper. Never arrived. Never again, done with that. If it aint the posty ripping you, its the bank. I hate thieves more than I hate cops.


Someone is onto you, your address, your send to address or you got straight up ripped off by recipient.

Did you track it?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 1, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Someone is onto you, your address, your send to address or you got straight up ripped off by recipient.
> 
> Did you track it?


International envelopes with cash in them get ganked all the time, often by postal or customs officers. Ever tried to ship something to Italy? They steal everything before it gets delivered, total shitshow. Don’t make the brother unnecessarily paranoid!


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 1, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> International envelopes with cash in them get ganked all the time, often by postal or customs officers. Ever tried to ship something to Italy? They steal everything before it gets delivered, total shitshow. Don’t make the brother unnecessarily paranoid!


If this lost cash originated out of Italy then perhaps Customs yanked it, but to conclude on either end with no evidence of who stole what is not helpful. Try a money order if international. If you're domestic something is fishy af and I WOULD be paranoid.

"they steal everything" is bullshit, I've had nothing stolen.. so that theory is out with the bathwater.

Unnecessarily paranoid? Someone stole money from the mail that was intended for exchange of cannabis seeds. That millions upon millions of cash filled letters are delivered everyday but this one gets stolen and you think it's random?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 1, 2019)

I eagerly await the wedding cake s1s and the wedding cake x MAC 1 and A Dub . GIrlfriend will just have to miss a couple date nights lol


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 1, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I eagerly await the wedding cake s1s and the wedding cake x MAC 1 and A Dub . GIrlfriend will just have to miss a couple date nights lol


here here! I am waiting with bated breath, also!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 1, 2019)

Heisen will be sending out e mails I take it if a guy signed up for his site early on ? I was one of the first but truthfully haven't kept track of this entire thread , just been like a gigalo , in and out lol


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 1, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I'm pretty sure it was sent to GPS. I'm only assuming. But I mean Gu is a thief. Soooo... ...


I can speak from actual experience and not have to assume when I say GPS never stole cash from any envelope I sent and they all made it safely past those thieving postal workers... sooooooo? In the past few years and 5 figures worth of cash to various banks I have not one time had one single dollar lifted from any envelopes, try harder?

Any proof the letter was delivered?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> I can speak from actual experience and not have to assume when I say GPS never stole cash from any envelope I sent


It's a ridiculous notion put forward by a ridiculous dude w/ hurt feelings.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 1, 2019)

A large seed breeder like Gu would be very short sighted and flat stupid to cash grab out of an envelope , there is far too much money to be made by being above board and providing good service. I would buy postal workers cash grabbing but not Gps . It would be very stupid business and I don't think Gu is a stupid business person


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 1, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> twat waffle?!?!?! rofl! wtf?


Dude hes such Gu rider its unreal. All his shit chucks are second hand GPS garbage.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 1, 2019)

I liked "twat waffle" so much I called my friend and called him that, then hung up. He's called me back 3 times now in the last 10 minutes leaving messages asking what a "twat waffle" is. I can't stop laughing. I'm so fucking wasted.

This fucking Goji I "found" is just unfuckingbelievable. I found 2 seeds in my Goji bud a while back and kept them just in case. Then my only 4 Goji clones die and all I had was those 2 seeds. So I grow them out and these 2 plants don't look like Goji at all. Giant ass buds of sugary madness. Both quite different from each other. 

Long story short this weed gets you high for 3 fucking hours plus. This is one of those types that you smoke and 2 hours later say wtf was I doing all this time. Then you look around the house and see tools out and the broken toilet is fixed. The clothes were washed and dried. The dishes cleaned and put away. The girlfriend is naked in bed and passed out smiling.

This is when you look in the mirror and say.."no way", and smile at your reflection


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Dude hes such Gu rider its unreal. All his shit chucks are second hand GPS garbage.


If only I could get my hands on GPS Cookies and Chem - "Widow's cut".


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 1, 2019)

My post seems weird now that the original "twat waffle" post has been deleted.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 1, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> If this lost cash originated out of Italy then perhaps Customs yanked it, but to conclude on either end with no evidence of who stole what is not helpful. Try a money order if international. If you're domestic something is fishy af and I WOULD be paranoid.
> 
> "they steal everything" is bullshit, I've had nothing stolen.. so that theory is out with the bathwater.
> 
> Unnecessarily paranoid? Someone stole money from the mail that was intended for exchange of cannabis seeds. That millions upon millions of cash filled letters are delivered everyday but this one gets stolen and you think it's random?





CannaBruh said:


> I can speak from actual experience and not have to assume when I say GPS never stole cash from any envelope I sent and they all made it safely past those thieving postal workers... sooooooo? In the past few years and 5 figures worth of cash to various banks I have not one time had one single dollar lifted from any envelopes, try harder?
> 
> Any proof the letter was delivered?


I never said anything about GPS stealing money. Ever. At all. I have an amicable enough relationship with the GPS folks, but am not afraid to compete with them. The seed game is a big pie, and growing every day, everyone can take a piece if they want it enough.

I meant that anyone in the chain of custody could have made @klx’s envelope disappear. I want to clarify that for everyone as specifically as possible. Italy was just an example of a place I have experience with. I have sent goods and money to a significant number of different countries over the last 20 years. Every single one of them has differences with all the others. I have a fair bit of experience with international transactions, believe it or not. None of it having to do with this business until the last 3 years, and then only as a Herbie’s customer. I have done a lot of mainstream business overseas. Somehow I am still poor af, but that’s aside from my point.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 1, 2019)

...what is your point, are you suggesting that you lost many many parcels with international transactions or what exactly? I understand that anywhere in the chain of letter leaving hand to "gone" it could have been nabbed but there's not a lot of documentation of this that I am aware of? Tracking? Proof of delivery? Proof the letter was ever sent? (sorry I'm a cynical fuck)

The theft reference was in response to what widow alluded to, not anything you said Michael.

No wonder you're confused @Michael Huntherz let me apologize for @whytewidow deleting their comments and screwing up track of the conversation.



whytewidow said:


> I'm pretty sure it was sent to GPS. I'm only assuming. But I mean Gu is a thief. Soooo... ...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 1, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> ...what is your point, are you suggesting that you lost many many parcels with international transactions or what exactly? I understand that anywhere in the chain of letter leaving hand to "gone" it could have been nabbed but there's not a lot of documentation of this that I am aware of? Tracking? Proof of delivery? Proof the letter was ever sent? (sorry I'm a cynical fuck)
> 
> The theft reference was in response to what widow alluded to, not anything you said Michael.
> 
> No wonder you're confused @Michael Huntherz let me apologize for @whytewidow deleting their comments and screwing up track of the conversation.


I wondered if that was the case. I only wanted to suggest that nobody knows what happened. Apology accepted on whatever level is appropriate, I didn’t see the whole shitstorm unfold. Cheers, no hard feelings here.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> No wonder you're confused @Michael Huntherz let me apologize for @whytewidow deleting their comments and screwing up track of the conversation.


Wait...what? He deleted his posts calling ~gu a thief?

While I'm no expert, I'd still call those 'twat waffle' moves.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I think bucket size is all about veg time. 3 to 4 week veg is perfect for 4s. 8s are good to about 6 to 7 week veg. I had 8s but it was a waste of water and electricity to cool it when I do as good if not better in the 4s. More dissolved oxygen also with less water. More water tou need more air


The way I been doing it is to get them as big as possible during veg. When I take out a plant from the veg tent into my flower room I usually take a cutting off of it. By the time it gets done rooting and vegging it's going to replace itself in the flower room when it is finished .It's going to be good sized. 
I'm going to smash it down with a trellis and spread the branches out. 
I top fairly regularly and here in the last 2 weeks have been pruning. I cut off several inches yesterday because I'm going to redo my room so growth is a little much. 

If you have seen hygrohybrid on utube that's a little bit of what I'm going to do but not using 600's and having that big of a foot print. 

He gets something like 1.2 grams per watt of finished product off of 6-600 watt lights. Not too bad.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 1, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I liked "twat waffle" so much I called my friend and called him that, then hung up. He's called me back 3 times now in the last 10 minutes leaving messages asking what a "twat waffle" is. I can't stop laughing. I'm so fucking wasted.
> 
> This fucking Goji I "found" is just unfuckingbelievable. I found 2 seeds in my Goji bud a while back and kept them just in case. Then my only 4 Goji clones die and all I had was those 2 seeds. So I grow them out and these 2 plants don't look like Goji at all. Giant ass buds of sugary madness. Both quite different from each other.
> 
> ...


My backup girlfriend (sanctioned by gf#1) says “twat waffle” slightly too much. Pretty sure that phrase originated in Portland, Oregon.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 1, 2019)

You better not be on my sister who is. Living in Portland lol but u can get her to do ink , just hackin on ya


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 1, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> My post seems weird now that the original "twat waffle" post has been deleted.


Yeah I got dmed from a mod. Bc of my language. But it's ok to use the F word. Makes no sence.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 1, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> ...what is your point, are you suggesting that you lost many many parcels with international transactions or what exactly? I understand that anywhere in the chain of letter leaving hand to "gone" it could have been nabbed but there's not a lot of documentation of this that I am aware of? Tracking? Proof of delivery? Proof the letter was ever sent? (sorry I'm a cynical fuck)
> 
> The theft reference was in response to what widow alluded to, not anything you said Michael.
> 
> No wonder you're confused @Michael Huntherz let me apologize for @whytewidow deleting their comments and screwing up track of the conversation.


I didn't delete anything. The mod did. So take your beaters else where. Dont tag me in your b.s.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 1, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> My backup girlfriend (sanctioned by gf#1) says “twat waffle” slightly too much. Pretty sure that phrase originated in Portland, Oregon.


So I used it. And it got deleted. And I'm getting slowed down bc of it. But it's ok for everyone else to use it. Lmfao.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> So I used it. And it got deleted. And I'm getting slowed down bc of it. But it's ok for everyone else to use it. Lmfao.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 1, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I got dmed from a mod. Bc of my language. But it's ok to use the F word. Makes no sence.


It's because Thief is alluding to a provable situation where someone was caught stealing monies from customer. Saying fuck or shit is just bad Language.

I agree with you on the nugget removal was a shiesty move but I think he made it right if you emailed him. I'm done with him and got in while the sales were great. Ppl think he's nice now lol.

Can we leave GPS drama in the in the GPS thread or even their review thread and get back to people looking for free Heinsenbeans appearing out of the woodwork. I want to see more seeds and Black Banana Cookies pics and the Adub too.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 1, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> My backup girlfriend (sanctioned by gf#1) says “twat waffle” slightly too much. Pretty sure that phrase originated in Portland, Oregon.


It’s used occasionally in this midwestern household.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 1, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> So I used it. And it got deleted. And I'm getting slowed down bc of it. But it's ok for everyone else to use it. Lmfao.


You used "twat waffle" to reference a person. We used "twat waffle" in our replies referencing your post. So maybe if I called you a "twat waffle" they would delete my post but I would NEVER call you something I am clueless about. 

I can't seem to find a definition for it but I do appreciate you using it because now I'm calling all my friends "twat waffles" and they are all like "wtf is that?!?!". Then they all look around at everyone else and say "Why tf am I a twat waffle? Wtf is a twat waffle?"

Then I get in my car and drive away real fast. I had to turn my phone off now


----------



## nc208 (Feb 1, 2019)

Here is the top 3 definitions for Twat Waffle from urban dictionary....
*Twat Waffle* .;
1). -however, to earn the title of twat waffle, one must also attempt to assert authority/expertise where none is had, or use power/authority when they are offended by things that most people find humorous, and then use that authority to get the "offenders," in trouble and the "offending material" removed.

_"That female 1SG that got an ARCOM for trolling Army Soldiers on Facebook and getting them in trouble is a real twat waffle."_

#full retard#fucknugget#douchecanoe#rectal discharge#mental midget#

2). - The idiot that gets on your last damn nerve. The person you know that suffers from excessive verbal diarrhea. The one you want to smack in the face with a pick-axe. The person who has done it all and done it better than you.

3). - a vagina that is so shriveled up that it looks like a defrosted waffle.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 1, 2019)

Should we sign up on the website yet?


----------



## keyown1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Black banana cookies #9 is special checks all the boxes for me. That is all.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 1, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Here is the top 3 definitions for Twat Waffle from urban dictionary....
> *Twat Waffle* .;
> 1). -however, to earn the title of twat waffle, one must also attempt to assert authority/expertise where none is had, or use power/authority when they are offended by things that most people find humorous, and then use that authority to get the "offenders," in trouble and the "offending material" removed.
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## klx (Feb 1, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Someone is onto you, your address, your send to address or you got straight up ripped off by recipient.
> 
> Did you track it?


International registered letters can only be tracked by our postal service until it leaves the country and USPS dont provide tracking for it but it requires a signature on delivery. It was sent to GLG and I know it left the country.

The GLG guy was super touchy and weird when I suggested that perhaps his po box is blown, like he took it as a personal insult, it does make me wonder...but anyway I have written it off now.

Its all good I used a fake return address on the letter, I am just out the cash but I cant be linked to it.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 1, 2019)

So is that Solfire cut on Strainly of the #9 legit?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 1, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> So is that Solfire cut on Strainly of the #9 legit?


No it is not. That dudes a hack and refuses to show any pictures of it. Only a couple people have that cut and that dude is full of shit. He is in Maine and it seems like that place is completely over run with scammers.
He wouldn't tell me where he got it or show any pics of it that he flowered or in veg. The pic for it he has up isn't even number 9 its number 4.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 1, 2019)

You guys have no idea the amount of scammers that are on strainly right now. I had a dude ask me for the mac and than a month later I saw the same dude selling mac cuts.
It seems like that site is attracting more and more scammers and people are getting ripped off like crazy.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 1, 2019)

Yeah, I’m waiting on this so called “Snowcap” cross I just received and am doubtful. But the price was right. We will see if the most recent purchase turns out to be legit and the seeds actually come in breeders packs.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> You guys have no idea the amount of scammers that are on strainly right now. I had a dude ask me for the mac and than a month later I saw the same dude selling mac cuts.
> It seems like that site is attracting more and more scammers and people are getting ripped off like crazy.


Honestly I’m surprised I’m 6/6 on actually receiving a product and hopefully soon 7/7. For me that’s shocking...I stepped away from growing for 15 years and legalization sure has changed the landscape. I remember having to place 5-6 different orders just hoping to get 1 or 2 to make it.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 1, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Yeah, I’m waiting on this so called “Snowcap” cross I just received and am doubtful. But the price was right. We will see if the most recent purchase turns out to be legit and the seeds actually come in breeders packs.


I have yet to see 1 person that got a mac off strainly get a real cut


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 1, 2019)

Yeah I’m holding off on Purple Punches, MAC, WC til your releases.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 1, 2019)

Just popped open a banana cookie pod and its slam full of pollen. That's a wrap on BC crosses. Expect to see quite a few


----------



## quiescent (Feb 1, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Yeah I’m holding off on Purple Punches, MAC, WC til your releases.


I just got a purple punch dank vape cart, shit is delicious. I know they add terps but damn. Was on my radar but now it's something that I will seek out for sure.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 1, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I just got a purple punch dank vape cart, shit is delicious. I know they add terps but damn. Was on my radar but now it's something that I will seek out for sure.


The flower I got from Cali was phenomenal. It’s not potent, but literally would fill your mouth with those sweet fruity terps and make you drool. Something nice and different than my usual funky OGs I would get.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 1, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> I can speak from actual experience and not have to assume when I say GPS never stole cash from any envelope I sent and they all made it safely past those thieving postal workers... sooooooo? In the past few years and 5 figures worth of cash to various banks I have not one time had one single dollar lifted from any envelopes, try harder?
> 
> Any proof the letter was delivered?


My first order from gps I sent a money order and it never made it to Gu, but that son of gun was cashed in CO. I forgot the city. 

I dropped the letter off at the post office counter so only postal workers handled the letter. The money order was for pure raspberry kush so Gu sent me boomtown as replacement and let me keep the $46 in nuggets so I ended up getting bodega and iron horse.

I doubt Gu or Ally stole anything but either they mistakenly processed my payment to another account or a postal worker decided to take that blank mo.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 1, 2019)

Mac1 just got nailed with female wedding cake pollen. The start of a 4 week process. I hit the whole plant along with a sunset sherbert and a sundae driver.
You guys are in for the real deal holyfield. I'm gonna give these mac1 wed cake crosses out in a contest coming up as soon as she is completely loaded up in seeds. 
Im also going to have a guess the seeds contest in the entire plant and the 2 winners to get the closest without going over will get the entire seed collection in the plant. Should make for a helluva pheno hunt. Most likely will do that with banana cookies and GMO. 
Stay tuned I have some really nice shit ahead for everyone.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 1, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I just got a purple punch dank vape cart, shit is delicious. I know they add terps but damn. Was on my radar but now it's something that I will seek out for sure.


That purple punch has a smell of it's own. Last night watering the plants I was like wtf Haha. Like a rainbow unicorn farted on me.smells like grape jelly rancher and blueberry Gatorade of some shit. Good stuff for sure.
Still nothing comes close to the Corey cut smell. It's the loudest in the room. A stem rub and you can smell it right away without smelling your fingers.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 1, 2019)

Love this plant the more time I spend with her. She is from another planet haha.
Mac1 reversed and still trying to throw frost rails.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 2, 2019)

looking absolutely lovely!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 2, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Should we sign up on the website yet?


You certainly may. There’s nothing visible in there...yet. Early birds signups will surely get some sort of “OG” status treatment, right?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have yet to see 1 person that got a mac off strainly get a real cut


I've got a buddy who has ordered a few cuts off there, he thinks he got what he ordered, but until flower there's no way to be sure!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 2, 2019)

I signed up months and months ago, but I've never received any kind of email or anything for that matter! is that just bc nothing has been sent out yet, or maybe did I fuck up in some kinda way? bc that is possible, I fuck up shit all the time! 
@Heisenbeans


----------



## big cfeezzie (Feb 2, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I signed up months and months ago, but I've never received any kind of email or anything for that matter! is that just bc nothing has been sent out yet, or maybe did I fuck up in some kinda way? bc that is possible, I fuck up shit all the time!
> @Heisenbeans


 I tried to sign up when he first started. But I have no grow journal so I couldn't. I will be on the look out for them bastard seeds. And or order when the first drop of seeds are available for purchase .


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 2, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My first order from gps I sent a money order and it never made it to Gu, but that son of gun was cashed in CO. I forgot the city.
> 
> I dropped the letter off at the post office counter so only postal workers handled the letter. The money order was for pure raspberry kush so Gu sent me boomtown as replacement and let me keep the $46 in nuggets so I ended up getting bodega and iron horse.
> 
> I doubt Gu or Ally stole anything but either they mistakenly processed my payment to another account or a postal worker decided to take that blank mo.


If sending cash or money orders, you should always send it in a priority box, never in an envelope.


----------



## mjw42 (Feb 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Mac1 just got nailed with female wedding cake pollen. The start of a 4 week process. I hit the whole plant along with a sunset sherbert and a sundae driver.
> You guys are in for the real deal holyfield. I'm gonna give these mac1 wed cake crosses out in a contest coming up as soon as she is completely loaded up in seeds.
> Im also going to have a guess the seeds contest in the entire plant and the 2 winners to get the closest without going over will get the entire seed collection in the plant. Should make for a helluva pheno hunt. Most likely will do that with banana cookies and GMO.
> Stay tuned I have some really nice shit ahead for everyone.
> ...


Money Shot!!! Boom chikkaa boom boom


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 2, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> I tried to sign up when he first started. But I have no grow journal so I couldn't. I will be on the look out for them bastard seeds. And or order when the first drop of seeds are available for purchase .


I've done quite a few grow journals! and my most recent one heisen is actually following, well I think, lol he does pop in from time to time! but still haven't heard anything about anything, other than what I've read here!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 2, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> If sending cash or money orders, you should always send it in a priority box, never in an envelope.


I think if you really wanna be safe send it in a cd case of something! most ppl that want to steal money, won't be opening things like that, if they are only looking for money!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 2, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I've got a buddy who has ordered a few cuts off there, he thinks he got what he ordered, but until flower there's no way to be sure!





big cfeezzie said:


> I tried to sign up when he first started. But I have no grow journal so I couldn't. I will be on the look out for them bastard seeds. And or order when the first drop of seeds are available for purchase .


I have your email addresses. I fuck shit up all the time too, including our email system in the beginning, but I stored everyone’s email address in the database just in case, so we will be sending out some invitation emails in the near future to make sure everyone in this thread is taken care of.
@big cfeezzie DM me. That goes for anyone else who had trouble signing up or has lingering concerns. I can’t guarantee you will get testers, that’s up to Heisen, but I will make sure that everyone gets consideration.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 2, 2019)

Much appreciation Michael! Site looks amazing btw!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 2, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Much appreciation Michael! Site looks amazing btw!


Work in progress. Here is the roadmap for this week.

Not cannabis beans, lol, an available stock background image.

The above is a screenshot of my project management tool, Trello, which fucking rules all others, particularly for small or well-organized projects.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 2, 2019)

Way to keep us posted!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 2, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have your email addresses. I fuck shit up all the time too, including our email system in the beginning, but I stored everyone’s email address in the database just in case, so we will be sending out some invitation emails in the near future to make sure everyone in this thread is taken care of.
> @big cfeezzie DM me. That goes for anyone else who had trouble signing up or has lingering concerns. I can’t guarantee you will get testers, that’s up to Heisen, but I will make sure that everyone gets consideration.


sounds good thanks for the heads up! I honestly didn't know it was you running that lol, but that's all good! I'm sure he needs some dam help with everything going on!


----------



## Badmofo529 (Feb 2, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have your email addresses. I fuck shit up all the time too, including our email system in the beginning, but I stored everyone’s email address in the database just in case, so we will be sending out some invitation emails in the near future to make sure everyone in this thread is taken care of.
> @big cfeezzie DM me. That goes for anyone else who had trouble signing up or has lingering concerns. I can’t guarantee you will get testers, that’s up to Heisen, but I will make sure that everyone gets consideration.


So, I don't have a grow journal, just pics on the GPS thread. Should I attempt to sign up on the website, or should I DM my email to you to add to the list?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 2, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> So, I don't have a grow journal, just pics on the GPS thread. Should I attempt to sign up on the website, or should I DM my email to you to add to the list?


Signing up as a tester gives me everything I need in one click, use this link for your journal: https://www.rollitup.org/t/heisenbeans-genetics.978924/page-153#post-14723703

@Greenthumbs256 use this: https://www.rollitup.org/t/heisenbeans-genetics.978924/page-153#post-14723677


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 2, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Work in progress. Here is the roadmap for this week.
> View attachment 4275189
> Not cannabis beans, lol, an available stock background image.
> 
> The above is a screenshot of my project management tool, Trello, which fucking rules all others, particularly for small or well-organized projects.


P.S. The “add inventory” part of my development roadmap is for testing functionality, the drop is still a few weeks out.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Feb 2, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Signing up as a tester gives me everythig I need in one click, use this link for your journal: https://www.rollitup.org/t/heisenbeans-genetics.978924/page-153#post-14723703
> 
> @Greenthumbs256 use this: https://www.rollitup.org/t/heisenbeans-genetics.978924/page-153#post-14723677


Thanks, just filled it out.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 2, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Signing up as a tester gives me everything I need in one click, use this link for your journal: https://www.rollitup.org/t/heisenbeans-genetics.978924/page-153#post-14723703
> 
> @Greenthumbs256 use this: https://www.rollitup.org/t/heisenbeans-genetics.978924/page-153#post-14723677


that link brings me no where? also I'm lost on what I'm supposed to be doing, like I said heisen already follows my journal, and I'm sure would know exactly who I am, if I was mentioned for any reason!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 2, 2019)

here's the link to my most current journal, and if anyone is concerned about the cut of gg that he's using to breed, I can vouch, that these crosses should be knocking ppl on their ass! fucking amazing genetics! and the dam guy knows wtf he's talking about! so if he says the others cuts he has are what they are, I dam sure will take his word for it!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-gorilla-glue-4.979073/


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 2, 2019)

I'll be back, leaving to go handle some shit, @Michael Huntherz if u need me to do something, shoot me a dm, I'll be back in about 2 hours! thanks for ya time!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 2, 2019)

I signed up months ago too Michael but I havnt posted any journals don't forget the heathen !!!​


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 2, 2019)

Are u guys going to accept PayPal payments?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 2, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I signed up months ago too Michael but I havnt posted any journals don't forget the heathen !!!​


I'm pretty sure a journal is a requirement, I'm don't know for sure, but I think so, and it makes since! they are testers, if you don't run a decent journal, what's the point of having you test it? just so you can say yes or no... just saying, I have no idea, but it would make perfect since


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 2, 2019)

I am looking to buy not be given freebie testers . Heisens pics and work speak for themselves and I am 100percent comfy laying out cash for the S 1s from this first run


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> You guys have no idea the amount of scammers that are on strainly right now. I had a dude ask me for the mac and than a month later I saw the same dude selling mac cuts.
> It seems like that site is attracting more and more scammers and people are getting ripped off like crazy.


i just constantly get messaged by people who just seem to want to talk about seeds and growing. wtf man, if you're gonna respond to someone's ad you should at least be prepared to purchase. website is just a waste of time so far from my perspective. you're better off getting to know some guys online and eventually you'll be offered.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 2, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> i just constantly get messaged by people who just seem to want to talk about seeds and growing. wtf man, if you're gonna respond to someone's ad you should at least be prepared to purchase. website is just a waste of time so far from my perspective. you're better off getting to know some guys online and eventually you'll be offered.


I have had good luck on Strainly I have always received what I ordered and it's been as described but I stayed with a handful of people there and have also traded with fair results


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 2, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I am looking to buy not be given freebie testers . Heisenberg pics and work speak for themselves and I am 100percent comfy laying out cash for the S 1s from this first run


still gunna be while before the selling starts, I'm sure we will be getting dates for that soon!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 2, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I have had good luck on Strainly I have always received what I ordered and it's been as described but I stayed with a handful of people there and have also traded with fair results


That said I would sure like to buy from 1 vendor who has access to the best cuts , is forthcoming and who shows and stands behind there work and this venture by Heisen checks every box so far in my opinion


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm pretty sure he wants a lot of testing done, before he starts taking ppls money! and I agree with you, I'd happily throw down some money now! but he's doing it right, and doesn't want any issues with money and stuff until his gear is tested and ready for sales to the public! he really is going about it the best way! bc anything can happen!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 2, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> That said I would sure like to buy from 1 vendor who has access to the best cuts , is forthcoming and who shows and stands behind there work and this venture by Heisen checks every box so far in my opinion


yea he's very transparent about every part of this! not too many breeders are doing that! and I think that's only going to help him blow up, once he does start having drops and selling gear! not to mention these cuts speak for themselves!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 2, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea he's very transparent about every part of this! not too many breeders are doing that! and I think that's only going to help him blow up, once he does start having drops and selling gear! not to mention these cuts speak for themselves!


Everyone needs to be patient and let the "artist" do his work. lol
Did anyone grow the "autos" he sent out? I never got any of them.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 2, 2019)

Heisen, I just want to say thank you for doing this! Thank you for all your hard work, providing us with these genetics that we otherwise couldn't get ahold of. I truly appreciate it! Thank you for your transparency, and the photos and videos. I understand that you don't need to do this for the money, and that you are just doing it to right the wrongs of other seed companies. If you weren't doing this for us, we would have no other option to obtain these genetics while knowing that we are getting the real deal.

I am not saying this just to blow smoke up your ass, or to get freebies. I simply and truly do appreciate you putting forth the time and the effort to do this for the rest of us.

You have all these legit cuts that you could simply just sit on and grow for your own benefit, but, instead, you are selflessly creating these S1s and crosses for the rest of us. I'm sure I'm not just speaking for myself when I say how appreciative I am, and that you have my full support every step of the way. There is no doubt in my mind that this project will be successful! Please keep on truckin'!!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 2, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Everyone needs to be patient and let the "artist" do his work. lol
> Did anyone grow the "autos" he sent out? I never got any of them.


I never got any either


----------



## Highsince76 (Feb 2, 2019)

All sounding and looking so Damn good! 
It's going to be hard as hell to decide... what to get, and what to run first. 
Hoping it all comes together soon.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 2, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Everyone needs to be patient and let the "artist" do his work. lol
> Did anyone grow the "autos" he sent out? I never got any of them.


I'll know in a few days if my Aloe Germ'd seed was an auto or not. It's possible it isn't and could 've been a different seed that was lying dormant in the pot. No other beans in that time frame were in there that I remember that hadn't sprouted.

I still have. some left of each to play with.


----------



## Thegermling (Feb 2, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Everyone needs to be patient and let the "artist" do his work. lol
> Did anyone grow the "autos" he sent out? I never got any of them.


I had germination problems with six autos I threw in coco. 5 days past and none came up. Went to dig them up and the shell wasnt even cracked.Not going to try the other seeds in the pack now because I dont want to go over my legal plant limit.


----------



## boybelue (Feb 2, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> That said I would sure like to buy from 1 vendor who has access to the best cuts , is forthcoming and who shows and stands behind there work and this venture by Heisen checks every box so far in my opinion


There's a lot of clones on there I would like to have if only I knew they were real deal legit cuts. The review system seems to only be supporting the budget cut vendors, nobody wants to take a chance on the pricier hype cuts with a fifty/fifty shot, IF THAT! And have to wait so many weeks to find out if you got some shit, and still may be left wondering if you got the "real" real, or a good s1. With that said most of the budget vendors are probably legit, the RIP off artist are looking to hit a lick and get out, with the higher priced flav of the moment cuts. They need to construct some kind of protection for the buyer with money back guarantees. However/IF it can be done.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 2, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that link brings me no where? also I'm lost on what I'm supposed to be doing, like I said heisen already follows my journal, and I'm sure would know exactly who I am, if I was mentioned for any reason!


It just points to a post you made in this thread. No worries, it was only suggestion to help keep things organized.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 2, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Are u guys going to accept PayPal payments?


I hope to, there’s no reason not to, until/unless they ban us, but I have a plan for that, too.

My basic policy/philosophy on payment systems is that if someone wants to send us money for a product or service I will find or build a way to accept it in whatever form the customer prefers.

The options are numerous these days, which is good for a business like this, it helps spread the transactions out across multiple payment services and even bank accounts to both avoid notice and provide redundancy.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 2, 2019)

@ Everyone, if you filled out a form on our website then we have your contact info, and every contact will get reviewed before the first big tester drop goes out. Thanks for all the interest. I can’t wait to grow some of these bitches out either! Let the motherfucker burn! Cheers, y’all.


----------



## main cola (Feb 2, 2019)

I wonder when they’re going to sticky this thread?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 2, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I never got any either


I know nothing about any of that or I would share. I just...all the webs.

We should probably have a community forum over there, huh? Thoughts, folks? @Heisenbeans, what do you think, boss? It is pretty easy to throw up a basic discussion board on our website, public or private or a mix of both.


----------



## main cola (Feb 2, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I know nothing about any of that or I would share. I just...all the webs.
> 
> We should probably have a community forum over there, huh? Thoughts, folks? @Heisenbeans, what do you think, boss? It is pretty easy to throw up a basic discussion board over there, public or private or a mix of both.


I think that would be nice. I would use it


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 2, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I know nothing about any of that or I would share. I just...all the webs.
> 
> We should probably have a community forum over there, huh? Thoughts, folks? @Heisenbeans, what do you think, boss? It is pretty easy to throw up a basic discussion board on our website, public or private or a mix of both.


If you want to do that that is fine.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> If you want to do that that is fine.


I will think about it for a few days before adding it to the list.

Will start putting up some buzz-text on the site for the crosses and S1s alike toward the end of this coming week.


----------



## main cola (Feb 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> If you want to do that that is fine.


What happened to the names? I like Bridezilla


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 2, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I know nothing about any of that or I would share. I just...all the webs.
> 
> We should probably have a community forum over there, huh? Thoughts, folks? @Heisenbeans, what do you think, boss? It is pretty easy to throw up a basic discussion board on our website, public or private or a mix of both.


I think it would be best, most the trollshave seemed to disappear!

and would be nice to have a new thread, that has just info, and not all the bs that this thread started off with! seems things have calmed down a tad!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 2, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I think it would be best, most the trollshave seemed to disappear!
> 
> and would be nice to have a new thread, that has just info, and not all the bs that this thread started off with! seems things have calmed down a tad!


You are giving me some other good ideas for site content, too, thanks. I have barely begun to make the darn thing, got a lot done this morning. I have to go trim now, see you all later.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 2, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> You are giving me some other good ideas for site content, too, thanks. I have barely begun to make the darn thing, got a lot done this morning believe it or not. I have to go trim now, see you all later.


I like to plan things man, it's what I'm best at! possibly the reason my sip pots have giving me such amazing results lately! if u need anything just hit me up, I like to be apart of things makes me feel needed lmfao! I'm like a child, I like to be included in shit and not feel left out! lmfao IT IS WHAT IT IS!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 2, 2019)

could do 2 new threads, one for heisen to post updates, and drops, and w.e. the hell else he wants, also where everyone could talk and get info! and a second for testers only, and in the very first post ask that only testers post!!! then put a link to the other where pPl can talk ask questions and what not!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 2, 2019)

the tester thread could be just that, anyone running testers, pics and one big ass journal! not everyone would respect the rules but most would, and ppl that don't trust or know heisen, could see exactly what his gear is producing, without any baised crap! I personally think that would help, and if this was all my shit that's the route I would take!

bc honestly anyone that doesn't follow heisen and all this, looks into this thread, bc it's the only one! and they see nothing but bullshit trolls, and fighting and basically crap for pages and pages! if I was new, I'd just said fuck it and moved on to the next breeder bx of that! and never have gotten a chance to even see what he's working with!

hope that makes since ima lil fucjed up!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 2, 2019)

if I said that wrong hopefully you can get it lmfao, if not tell me I'll read word it, just a tad on the fucked up side! lol basically, anyone new that comes here won't stay long or even long enough to see anything bc of how this thread was started with all the drama and crap! a fresh start would give the new comers and ppl that don't know about heisen beans, at least a chance to see something rather than a book of fighting, just my opinion!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 2, 2019)

main cola said:


> What happened to the names? I like Bridezilla


Wasnt ready to release them yet but yeah for the record.
GG4 X wed cake is "Bridezilla"
Mac X wed cake is "macaron"


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 2, 2019)

bridezilla lmfao I like it

I got a dam bridezilla, wanna take her off my hands, I'll even trade her for some beans! she cleans but don't cook!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 2, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> bridezilla lmfao I like it
> 
> I got a dam bridezilla, wanna take her off my hands, I'll even trade her for some beans! she cleans but don't cook!


Would work for me, I do all the cooking. Wait, my current relationship is perfect! Sweet!


----------



## main cola (Feb 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Wasnt ready to release them yet but yeah for the record.
> GG4 X wed cake is "Bridezilla"
> Mac X wed cake is "macaron"


My bad. I do like the names


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 3, 2019)

All I have are blueberry seeds from the late 90s really can't wait to up my collection with some of these seeds especially for whenever my state goes rec or I move


----------



## boybelue (Feb 3, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> All I have are blueberry seeds from the late 90s really can't wait to up my collection with some of these seeds especially for whenever my state goes rec or I move


Pure blueberry seeds from the late 90s, wow I'd love to take a look through those. Those late 90s early 2000 blueberrys that was going around here at the university's were unreal. Idk what happened to the line but the ones out there today don't compare. Have they been stored properly?


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 3, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I think it would be best, most the trollshave seemed to disappear!
> 
> and would be nice to have a new thread, that has just info, and not all the bs that this thread started off with! seems things have calmed down a tad!



You're welcome!


----------



## vertnugs (Feb 3, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Pure blueberry seeds from the late 90s, wow I'd love to take a look through those. Those late 90s early 2000 blueberrys that was going around here at the university's were unreal. Idk what happened to the line but the ones out there today don't compare. Have they been stored properly?



Which University might you be referring?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 3, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Pure blueberry seeds from the late 90s, wow I'd love to take a look through those. Those late 90s early 2000 blueberrys that was going around here at the university's were unreal. Idk what happened to the line but the ones out there today don't compare. Have they been stored properly?


That old Blueberry is good but real off numbered leaf ATF is the Holy Grail. One of the only good things of living in Alaska for 2 years , seeing it and smoking it , ah the 80s


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 3, 2019)

2 new crosses made tonight

Black banana cookies X Mac1 "Macdingo"
Sundae Driver X Black banana cookies "sundae skoo"


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 3, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> 2 new crosses made tonight
> 
> Black banana cookies X Mac1 "Macdingo"
> Sundae Driver X Black banana cookies "sundae skoo"


Sold.


----------



## boybelue (Feb 4, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> Which University might you be referring?


I had a buddy that was bringing it up from Auburn. I could be wrong but I believe Tuscaloosa had the same cut. Almost seemed like all the big universities in the southeast had the same or similar, but that's just my observation from hearing others talk about it.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> 2 new crosses made tonight
> 
> Black banana cookies X Mac1 "Macdingo"
> Sundae Driver X Black banana cookies "sundae skoo"


ok I'm over here fucking dying now, macdingo!!!! lmfaoooo that's just fucking awesome! only if it was a very heavy yielder it would be absolutely perfect name!

better watch out before he get u with that macdingo!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 4, 2019)

thanks for making my day heisen!


----------



## boybelue (Feb 4, 2019)

Mac the Australian dog?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> thanks for making my day heisen!





main cola said:


> My bad. I do like the names


I think lost river genetics already is using the name Macaron


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 4, 2019)

Love Bridezilla awesome name


----------



## vertnugs (Feb 4, 2019)

boybelue said:


> I had a buddy that was bringing it up from Auburn. I could be wrong but I believe Tuscaloosa had the same cut. Almost seemed like all the big universities in the southeast had the same or similar, but that's just my observation from hearing others talk about it.



There was blueberry goin around gator country at the times you mentioned.It was Vic Highs blueberry.Would LOVE to get my paws on some of those beans today.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 4, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> There was blueberry goin around gator country at the times you mentioned.It was Vic Highs blueberry.Would LOVE to get my paws on some of those beans today.


honestly I've never seen a blueberry that I liked, not saying those aren't just, the ones I've been able to get! had one that was the king of hermi! more nuts on her than a free night at the titty bar!


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> 2 new crosses made tonight
> 
> Black banana cookies X Mac1 "Macdingo"
> Sundae Driver X Black banana cookies "sundae skoo"


 macdingo hahaha!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> honestly I've never seen a blueberry that I liked, not saying those aren't just, the ones I've been able to get! had one that was the king of hermi! more nuts on her than a free night at the titty bar!


Ive all but given up looking at current blueberry offerings. Everyone sucks compared to the 2000 era blueberry and Im not sure why. 

All I know is the pheno I had in 2001 is just not around, Im sure there are cuts people are hoarding but pure blueberry seeds now always come up subpar for me.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 4, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Mac the Australian dog?


Mandingo

As in well endowed gentlemen, like myself, ahem...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 4, 2019)

I just wish I'd been growing back in the day, only been about 5 years, but I've came across some special stuff over the years, and sadly the beans always went into the garbage, honestly I never thought I'd ever be a farmer lol! but dam I remember getting some crazy good stuff about 15 years ago, was unlike anything I'd ever seen at the time, and I'd say the best I ever did for at least 10 years, at that point it had been so long can't even remember what it tasted like! oh well you live and you learn!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Mandingo
> 
> As in well endowed gentlemen, like myself, ahem...


Huh. I thought it was some sort of fruit.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 4, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> That old Blueberry is good but real off numbered leaf ATF is the Holy Grail. One of the only good things of living in Alaska for 2 years , seeing it and smoking it , ah the 80s


You called it ATF, my guess is you weren't living in or near the Matanuska Valley.
That thunderfuck was some epic weed, back in the day. I'm happy to hear you got to experience the real thing and not the Dutch copycat version.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 4, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Huh. I thought it was some sort of fruit.


*Definition of Mandingo*


1: a member of a people of western Africa in or near the upper Niger valley
2: the language of the Mandingo


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 4, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Sold.





Bakersfield said:


> You called it ATF, my guess is you weren't living in or near the Matanuska Valley.
> That thunderfuck was some epic weed, back in the day. I'm happy to hear you got to experience the real thing and not the Dutch copycat version.


i was in Fairbanks at Wainwright and we had the Wasilla cut . I called it ATf because most in the lower 48 know ATF but proper name is MTF


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 4, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> You called it ATF, my guess is you weren't living in or near the Matanuska Valley.
> That thunderfuck was some epic weed, back in the day. I'm happy to hear you got to experience the real thing and not the Dutch copycat version.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 4, 2019)

I was at Wainwright in Fairbanks We had the Wasilla cut I was told I know MTf is proper terminology but in lower 48 if u call it ATF more people know wtf a guy is referring to . MTF FIFY


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 4, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> i was in Fairbanks at Wainwright and we had the Wasilla cut . I called it ATf because most in the lower 48 know ATF but proper name is MTF


Wainwright, the arctic village, or Ft Wainwright? I can't blame you for not enjoying your Alaska time in either of those locations.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 4, 2019)

bullshit, don't care what Google says, a mandingo, is anyone that drops their pants, and has a fucking third leg, one they could use as a dam kick stand!

and fyi, from my experience the guys that claim to be working with monster, and usually about 99% of time, working a dick that belongs on a new born! spend quite a few years in the army, and no matter how straight u are, or how much you try not to look, Givin enough time, you see enough cock to last a lifetime time! with that said, I feel bad for some of these boys, like dam not working with a man dingo myself, but some of these boys should have placed a 40. cal to the temple lmfao!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 4, 2019)

my bad, heisen gunna come back to his thread and see pages of dick post lmfao! but on a fairness, he started it with his absolutely incredible name! still laughing, I'll buy some just to have it on hand for a good laugh!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Wasnt ready to release them yet but yeah for the record.
> GG4 X wed cake is "Bridezilla"
> Mac X wed cake is "macaron"


Hope this don't affect my bean ya are sending or sent


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> That old Blueberry is good but real off numbered leaf ATF is the Holy Grail. One of the only good things of living in Alaska for 2 years , seeing it and smoking it , ah the 80s


Yeah been looking for that for many years now .


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 4, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Hope this don't affect my bean ya are sending or sent


naw he said you done fucked up, all you getting is coal, and a lump of shit!


lol hell if I know I'm just messing man!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Pure blueberry seeds from the late 90s, wow I'd love to take a look through those. Those late 90s early 2000 blueberrys that was going around here at the university's were unreal. Idk what happened to the line but the ones out there today don't compare. Have they been stored properly?


You are taking about the one that was NOT BLUE right ...It was more Golden ??? Thats the girl I want BACK ...DAM POPO took my gal .
I haven't been the same since she left .lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> naw he said you done fucked up, all you getting is coal, and a lump of shit!
> 
> 
> lol hell if I know I'm just messing man!


Awe man my life story ....lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 4, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Yeah been looking for that for many years now .


It's gone extinct, IMHO.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 4, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


>





Bakersfield said:


> Wainwright, the arctic village, or Ft Wainwright? I can't blame you for not enjoying your Alaska time in either of those locations.


wainwright for 2 years right after spending 4 years at Ft Polk , LA. Talk about a change in the weather


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> It's gone extinct, IMHO.


It was alive just 4 years ago another dude named FOE20 ..also a member here had it ...so did another fellow whom passed away we were working with him (another friend whom knows how to fem ) about selfing it ...he received silver compound to get it done then passed away .* RIP *my Friend 
So i turned to FOE and he plain refused ....F$CKER .
Dam dude even had the cut from my friend that he said he gave to him .
So Karma stepped in He got Busted ...Dam shame thats the last I seen of that strain ..

Dam u better not be .


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 4, 2019)

You'll crazy haha


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> You'll crazy haha


And ur point is


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

@Heisenbeans did u get my email ?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 4, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> @Heisenbeans did u get my email ?


Naw I cant recall. What was it in reference to


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 4, 2019)

Also alot of people are filling out mailing addresses without a name. I need to have some kind of name to address to. Even if you'll make up whatever name goes to that address I got to have something.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Naw I cant recall. What was it in reference to


Tester :
this look familiar ? .
" I finally got to talk to the supervisor because none of the employees knew what I was asking them. He informed me that they no longer do that. "


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 4, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Tester :
> this look familiar ? .
> " I finally got to talk to the supervisor because none of the employees knew what I was asking them. He informed me that they no longer do that. "


Have no clue


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 4, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> It was alive just 4 years ago another dude named FOE20 ..also a member here had it ...so did another fellow whom passed away we were working with him (another friend whom knows how to fem ) about selfing it ...he received silver compound to get it done then passed away .* RIP *my Friend
> So i turned to FOE and he plain refused ....F$CKER .
> Dam dude even had the cut from my friend that he said he gave to him .
> So Karma stepped in He got Busted ...Dam shame thats the last I seen of that strain ..
> ...


It's been my experience and quite a few others, that people claiming to have a cut of MTF are perpetrating a fraud.
It's been said that
MTF was lost to the burn heap in 1990 after an epic State Trooper bust of the one and only grow location in the Palmer - Wasilla area. The Hells Angel Motorcycle Club held a monopoly on the strain.
There were seeds to be found in those bags sold in the 70's and 80's, so the genetics are out there for sure.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Also alot of people are filling out mailing addresses without a name. I need to have some kind of name to address to. Even if you'll make up whatever name goes to that address I got to have something.


Hey,
do I need to sign up for testers on your site for the bastard seeds? or are those testers something different? I did the registration thing already but maybe thats just for your site??


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Have no clue


Ok I signed up On your site for tester ..thought it was you responding via email ..but could not send to me via canada for free .
NP if that is ..I did provide a USA addy as you asked .
Hope it wasn't someone else but Im sure I only signed up for one tester .
Like I say to all fuck up lately '....Sometimes *IM *stoned ..Other times *YOU* are


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm just chilling until the drops, if I get some testers great, and I'll start a new journal, my last is almost finished, so good timing. but if not, I'll put in an order on his first real drop, and actually get to choose my favorites, so I'm not worried! as long as he don't sell out in dam record time, and from the looks that may be possible!

we all know it's going to take some time, this shit doesn't happen over night! and it for sure isn't easy! 

here's my last pic from my latest thread, that will sadly come to an end in a lil over a month!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 4, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> It's gone extinct, IMHO.


Not so fast my friend it


Bakersfield said:


> It's been my experience and quite a few others, that people claiming to have a cut of MTF are perpetrating a fraud.
> It's been said that
> MTF was lost to the burn heap in 1990 after an epic State Trooper bust of the one and only grow location in the Palmer - Wasilla area. The Hells Angel Motorcycle Club held a monopoly on the strain.
> There were seeds to be found in those bags sold in the 70's and 80's, so the genetics are out there for sure.


ding ding its out there if u know an old timer who has kept clones and or made seeds or know someone in HA but the Wasilla cut is the only true cut that I have seen smelled and smoked and probably can identify


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 4, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Hey,
> do I need to sign up for testers on your site for the bastard seeds? or are those testers something different? I did the registration thing already but maybe thats just for your site??


I have quite a few tester notifications to go through on the site. Once I have all the seeds I'll start sending them out to the people that signed up on the site.
I'm gonna be giving away bastard seeds here on this thread daily once I have them packed up


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm just chilling until the drops, if I get some testers great, and I'll start a new journal, my last is almost finished, so good timing. but if not, I'll put in an order on his first real drop, and actually get to choose my favorites, so I'm not worried! as long as he don't sell out in dam record time, and from the looks that may be possible!
> 
> we all know it's going to take some time, this shit doesn't happen over night! and it for sure isn't easy!
> 
> here's my last pic from my latest thread, that will sadly come to an end in a lil over a month! View attachment 4276562


Look around your grow for some balls. Looks like that top might have got seeded. You got some pollen somewhere


----------



## nc208 (Feb 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have quite a few tester notifications to go through on the site. Once I have all the seeds I'll start sending them out to the people that signed up on the site.
> I'm gonna be giving away bastard seeds here on this thread daily once I have them packed up


Cool thanks for the info, i didn't want to sign up for testers to be honest cuz I can't keep up with a grow journal, I usually just post some pics in the breeders thread and give a smoke report when the plant is done, I thought the bastard seeds were an accident or something and you were just giving those away for whatever reason like the auto's you did. Can't wait to buy something with the A-Dub and BBC.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> bullshit, don't care what Google says, a mandingo, is anyone that drops their pants, and has a fucking third leg, one they could use as a dam kick stand!
> 
> and fyi, from my experience the guys that claim to be working with monster, and usually about 99% of time, working a dick that belongs on a new born! spend quite a few years in the army, and no matter how straight u are, or how much you try not to look, Givin enough time, you see enough cock to last a lifetime time! with that said, I feel bad for some of these boys, like dam not working with a man dingo myself, but some of these boys should have placed a 40. cal to the temple lmfao!


I promise mine is huge, just dont ask any of the old girlfriends. Theyll say it was huge...


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 4, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Cool thanks for the info, i didn't want to sign up for testers to be honest cuz I can't keep up with a grow journal, I usually just post some pics in the breeders thread and give a smoke report when the plant is done, I thought the bastard seeds were an accident or something and you were just giving those away for whatever reason like the auto's you did. Can't wait to buy something with the A-Dub and BBC.


Yeah the bastards are from the big reverse room. There good seeds just cant verify any of the donors so I'm sending them out as complete freebies


----------



## boybelue (Feb 4, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> It's been my experience and quite a few others, that people claiming to have a cut of MTF are perpetrating a fraud.
> It's been said that
> MTF was lost to the burn heap in 1990 after an epic State Trooper bust of the one and only grow location in the Palmer - Wasilla area. The Hells Angel Motorcycle Club held a monopoly on the strain.
> There were seeds to be found in those bags sold in the 70's and 80's, so the genetics are out there for sure.


What about the one Dr greenthumb is holding?


----------



## boybelue (Feb 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Look around your grow for some balls. Looks like that top might have got seeded. You got some pollen somewhere


I think that's just from heat, thouie in a tent!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Look around your grow for some balls. Looks like that top might have got seeded. You got some pollen somewhere


man don't you fuckimg say that! I can't go in there for a few hours! but god dammit, you had better be wrong! I'm going to start off with a very light foliar of plain water, then go ham and search every dam bud! gunna take me a month! but I'm praying you wrong!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm hoping that the red hair your looking at is just the very start on one receding! I'm down to like 28 days, I think, I'd have to check the Calendar. I went 24 darkness over the last day of last year, and the first!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 4, 2019)

it could be heat! I have had issues2 between my ac going out! one time I feel asleep the ac cut off, and the dam curtain closed! by the time I realized, Temps had got to 100, maybe more bc idk5if my temp thing even goes higher! but that didn't last long maybe and hour or 2 max, as soon as I realized I killed all lights for a few min, and got the temp back to normal!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 4, 2019)

boybelue said:


> I think that's just from heat, thouie in a tent!


actually running a 1k hps, plus 2 other lights along the edges! I'm definitely over powered for light and spectrums!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> man don't you fuckimg say that! I can't go in there for a few hours! but god dammit, you had better be wrong! I'm going to start off with a very light foliar of plain water, then go ham and search every dam bud! gunna take me a month! but I'm praying you wrong!


Highly doubt it's her. Look at your other plants


----------



## boybelue (Feb 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm hoping that the red hair your looking at is just the very start on one receding! I'm down to like 28 days, I think, I'd have to check the Calendar. I went 24 darkness over the last day of last year, and the first!


If its pollinated it'll wither completely up by tomorrow.


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 4, 2019)

Whats the ETA on the site having some produce mr Heisen?
Also will you send them there bastards internationally if I pay postage?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Highly doubt it's her. Look at your other plants


the other plants aren't very close, and I'm another tent entirely! I understand pollen travels, but the way I'm set up, the shit rolls down hill, lol I know that don't make since, but the air flow I have going on flows in the direction starting where I bring in fresh air then at gg. and then down to the other tent and then out the room. 

if that makes since, I hope it does. but for what u say to happen the pollen would have to travel up wind, sorta speak! unless my fat ass did the transferring! regardless I'm going to search every dam inch of everything! didn't have any worked planned for tonight anyway, so now I do!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 4, 2019)

well if I find the culprit, I will kill her with the quickness! I truly hope you are wrong, but considering what you doing now, I'm sure you have been seeing it alot!

so if I find a girl throwing nuts, what do yall suggest? spray it down to stop the spread and killing it in already know, anything else that can be done?


----------



## Kushash (Feb 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Highly doubt it's her. Look at your other plants


Are you seeing any signs other than the 1 pair of hairs that are brown?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 4, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Are you seeing any signs other than the 1 pair of hairs that are brown?


I think that's what he's seeing, but like I said, if anyone can pick it out, it's probably the guy who has multiple rooms seeding out! he would know what to look for!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> well if I find the culprit, I will kill her with the quickness! I truly hope you are wrong, but considering what you doing now, I'm sure you have been seeing it alot!
> 
> so if I find a girl throwing nuts, what do yall suggest? spray it down to stop the spread and killing it in already know, anything else that can be done?


It's how I spotted wifi balls. Saw hairs on other tops turning. I have never eeen that glue throw any stray balls on it's own and I've stress tested it pretty damn good


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> It's how I spotted wifi balls. Saw hairs on other tops turning. I have never eeen that glue throw any stray balls on it's own and I've stress tested it pretty damn good


OK well at lights on I'll start in the other tent first! if it's any of the GPS gear I swear to fucking god I'm killing every god dam one i have! I'm so sick of dealing with herms man! and I have kinda neglected the other tent! not alot, but still, most my time has been spent on the monster! hell, that one tent in a 4x4 will yield more than 8 plants in a 5x5! and one of the 8 in the 5x5 is In a sip as well!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 4, 2019)

I wouldn't be surprised to pull almost dbl from the one gg4, than I do the entire 5x5


----------



## boybelue (Feb 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I think that's what he's seeing, but like I said, if anyone can pick it out, it's probably the guy who has multiple rooms seeding out! he would know what to look for!


Sometimes just bumping into a bud can break the stigmas and cause them to receed.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 4, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Sometimes just bumping into a bud can break the stigmas and cause them to receed.


that's not possible on the nug in the pic, bc of where it's at! it's along the wall kinda, just take my word for that exact nug it's impossible, now strong wind from a fan, then yes maybe if you think that can that!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

My GG4 dont hermie either


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Sometimes just bumping into a bud can break the stigmas and cause them to receed.


Or sniffing the cola to get sticky nose ...


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 4, 2019)

boybelue said:


> What about the one Dr greenthumb is holding?


Well the Wasilla cut was a sativaa leaner that went 3 leaf then 5 leaf then 6 leaf then 8 leaf then 11 leaf in the growth pattern , every plant I saw male or female & taste wise a chocolate menthol taste that stayed in your mouth for at lead 15 minutes after finishing smoking strongest weed I had smoked up to that point and the high just hung on your back like a gorilla there were different phenos I am sure and quite literally anything that was top notch sold up there at the time people called thunderfuck , For me I can only speak of what I smoked and I know HA brought it from the Valley up to Fairbanks . My guy at the time started growing it and that's how I saw the actual plants.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that's not possible on the nug in the pic, bc of where it's at! it's along the wall kinda, just take my word for that exact nug it's impossible, now strong wind from a fan, then yes maybe if you think that can that!


Pollen goes for days .....sticky to things then even later next grow you get seeds ..
Pollinating any plants in any room need a proper cleaning .
New clean smock for every time to leave or enter a room .
This is the way I spew pollin when i do .


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 4, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Pollen goes for days .....sticky to things then even later next grow you get seeds ..
> Pollinating any plants in any room need a proper cleaning .
> New clean smock for every time to leave or enter a room .
> This is the way I spew pollin when i do .


the tent that this plant is in is brand new, and also this is the first cycle in the new room! so I think that's a long shot!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

Oh and i NEVER collect pollen In same building But that is me .


----------



## boybelue (Feb 4, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Well the Wasilla cut was a sativaa leaner that went 3 leaf then 5 leaf then 6 leaf then 8 leaf then 11 leaf in the growth pattern , every plant I saw male or female & taste wise a chocolate menthol taste that stayed in your mouth for at lead 15 minutes after finishing smoking strongest weed I had smoked up to that point and the high just hung on your back like a gorilla there were different phenos I am sure and quite literally anything that was top notch sold up there at the time people called thunderfuck , For me I can only speak of what I smoked and I know HA brought it from the Valley up to Fairbanks . My guy at the time started growing it and that's how I saw the actual plants.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

boybelue said:


> View attachment 4276629


Good luck I am smoking a Fem Seed grow of Black Domina ....It not even close to the REAL DEAL .
When people asked what ya smoking I said purple kush .
I prolly spent 4000 dollars on seeds and very few fems lived up to the name they were given .
Spent 400 alone to try to find a gg4 to know avail .


So here is the BD wanna be .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

One of the reasons I sign up for a Tester here atleast I can see the plants before buy .
Plus Im so far north CUTS are RARE


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> you can buy cuts from strainly, but they can be very expensive, and there is a lot of strories about ppl not getting what they were told it was!


In Canada ?


----------



## nc208 (Feb 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> you can buy cuts from strainly, but they can be very expensive, and there is a lot of strories about ppl not getting what they were told it was!


Yeah ppl on strainly dont ship to Canada but those cuts are up here, just gotta know where to look


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 4, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Good luck I am smoking a Fem Seed grow of Black Domina ....It not even close to the REAL DEAL .
> When people asked what ya smoking I said purple kush .
> I prolly spent 4000 dollars on seeds and very few fems lived up to the name they were given .
> Spent 400 alone to try to find a gg4 to know avail .
> ...


if u want gg, I'd wait for Heisens he's got the real deal shit, and his crosses should be putting out some fire! I think he's doing gg4 s1. The guy really knows his shit, the odds of getting garbage in anything he's doing seems to very rare to me! but time will tell!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> if u want gg, I'd wait for Heisens he's got the real deal shit, and his crosses should be putting out some fire! I think he's doing gg4 s1. The guy really knows his shit, the odds of getting garbage in anything he's doing seems to very rare to me! but time will tell!


 Thats why im Here ...I thought ...I signed up but no send as of yet .



nc208 said:


> Yeah ppl on strainly dont ship to Canada but those cuts are up here, just gotta know where to look


 Yeah Im looking not finding  ....I can get LP clones for 750 but their crap .


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 4, 2019)

boybelue said:


> What about the one Dr greenthumb is holding?


I really couldn't say from any experience with his gear. I just know the stuff the Dutch were pedaling in the late 90's and 2000's did not impress anyone that had smoked it, back in the day.
Who knows someone might have it, but it's been mine and everyone I knows experience that these people are full of shit.
I was also ripped off buying some "supposed" original MTF cuttings, from an old timer up the road in Sutton. Not only did they not deliver, they also had a few spider mites that went undetected for a few weeks.

There's a guy in Big Lake that was trying to get a dispo license to sell his alleged cut recreationally, but I'm unaware if he was successful. Some friends told me his strain was mediocre.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 4, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I really couldn't say from any experience with his gear. I just know the stuff the Dutch were pedaling in the late 90's and 2000's did not impress anyone that had smoked it, back in the day.
> Who knows someone might have it, but it's been mine and everyone I knows experience that these people are full of shit.
> I was also ripped off buying some "supposed" original MTF cuttings, from an old timer up the road in Sutton. Not only did they not deliver, they also had a few spider mites that went undetected for a few weeks.
> 
> There's a guy in Big Lake that was trying to get a dispo license to sell his alleged cut recreationally, but I'm unaware if he was successful. Some friends told me his strain was mediocre.


you guys that buy a lot of clones should start a thread for trusted and known shit heads that are selling them! between all of you, I'm sure someone has bought from just about everyone! if everyone got together in a thread, and posted what the got, and from what screen name, then a lot less ppl would be getting screwed! I've learned with just about anything you buy, you can't trust 90% of the reviews, bc of so many reasons!

if u do decide to make a thread let me know, I'll send links to the few ppl I know that buy clones from there!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> you guys that buy a lot of clones should start a thread for trusted and known shit heads that are selling them! between all of you, I'm sure someone has bought from just about everyone! if everyone got together in a thread, and posted what the got, and from what screen name, then a lot less ppl would be getting screwed! I've learned with just about anything you buy, you can't trust 90% of the reviews, bc of so many reasons!
> 
> if u do decide to make a thread let me know, I'll send links to the few ppl I know that buy clones from there!


I dont fuck with strainly I just know a guy there that sells clones. I'm personally sick of hearing the word strainly and reading all the stories and people getting mad cause there getting fuked. It's not as simple as people think acquiring these cuts. You have to know the right people and really have a couple good contacts that dont try and blow smoke. So many shady characters in this business and strainly is becoming a vacuum for scammers now cause anyone can create an account and change names. That mainly dude has like 6 good reviews and he is the biggest crook on there.
I can see how that site had potential but the owners wont take any initiative to fool proof the scammers.

The best cuts I have came from dudes that ain't even heard of strainly. I have yet to see anyone get anything legit from that website.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> you guys that buy a lot of clones should start a thread for trusted and known shit heads that are selling them! between all of you, I'm sure someone has bought from just about everyone! if everyone got together in a thread, and posted what the got, and from what screen name, then a lot less ppl would be getting screwed! I've learned with just about anything you buy, you can't trust 90% of the reviews, bc of so many reasons!
> 
> if u do decide to make a thread let me know, I'll send links to the few ppl I know that buy clones from there!


That was a local transaction, a friend of a friends dad, a 70 year old hippy hunter Alaskan redneck kind of guy. The sort of guy that would shoot at you if you gave him a hard time.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea man, I agree! I actually have only ever heard of one person getting what he was told he was getting! everyone else is either not sure, or knows they got screwed! not to mention have you seen the prices on that shit 500 bucks for a cut, and then getting fucked isn't even worth the chance!


Those are the ones that are scamming. People think cause its 500 its the real. Another dude will have the same cut for 50 and they will buy the one for 500. It's simple business practice in a world where people think expensive shit is better and anything free sucks.
So many times I wanted to sell my cuts on there under my name brand and shut them crooks down but my contacts would disown me. 
I keep my circle pretty tight.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I really couldn't say from any experience with his gear. I just know the stuff the Dutch were pedaling in the late 90's and 2000's did not impress anyone that had smoked it, back in the day.
> Who knows someone might have it, but it's been mine and everyone I knows experience that these people are full of shit.
> I was also ripped off buying some "supposed" original MTF cuttings, from an old timer up the road in Sutton. Not only did they not deliver, they also had a few spider mites that went undetected for a few weeks.
> 
> There's a guy in Big Lake that was trying to get a dispo license to sell his alleged cut recreationally, but I'm unaware if he was successful. Some friends told me his strain was mediocre.


That would have sucked ...Get this you can buy MJ seed on WISH.com .
MF that was so funny when people I know told me they ordered and wow ...One pack was seeds of MJ/hemp who know very bad looking .

The other was the FUNNY pure black flat seeds grain of salt size ...I laughed so hard .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> man I was googling some stuff the other day, and saw a dam amazon link selling weed! I didn't click it bc of the things I was looking up and running in incognito, but when I saw it i was shocked! bc I'm very illegal I take a lot of precautions! hell even to play on this site I use a router jumping thing! basically every few min, I bounce to another part of the world lol! duck tape across all cameras, the whole 9 yards man!


Yeah I am legit and keep it that way but all Im saying is the shit is every where but I want the bombs .
I came here for learning as Im new to the game ...but not new to learning .......I use the four letter word lots and use it on many .............READ .
I don't have 10s of years in or 10's or 100's of crops just a few ...but I smoked a lot to know whats good and whats real .
Oh yeah and what is REAL GOOD


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 4, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> That would have sucked ...Get this you can buy MJ seed on WISH.com .
> MF that was so funny when people I know told me they ordered and wow ...One pack was seeds of MJ/hemp who know very bad looking .
> 
> The other was the FUNNY pure black flat seeds grain of salt size ...I laughed so hard .


Maybe they were opium poppy seeds from China?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Maybe they were opium poppy seeds from China?


I get pic ok ? might take a bit but i will msg them see if they still have them even ...be weird if they did ... and even cooler if they were .

Speaking of poppies I get CBD seed from here in Canada from OVERGROW
Now they have a program they would like people to buy poppy seeds and send them the tops .
They wanna make opium for users in Vancouver to help them off other drugs I think I did not read on .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that's a big difference between you and i, I've only been growing about 5 years, but I always enjoy learning new things and reading what ppl are doing! I'm positive that is the sole reason, I'm growing some fire right now! if I didn't, I either would have quit by now, or thinking I'm satisfied with some garbage ass plants! I look back at old pics from when I started, and laugh bc I thought they were kill, some didn't even clear a half oz! lmfao


Difference how so ...im stoned remember ..


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> you said u don't like to read and shit right? or did I read that wrong lol? we're both stoned, hell I haven't been not stoned in years! I go to bed with a j, and wake up to one as well!
> 
> 
> my bad just reread that msg lol, guess we're the same!


Thanks I thought I was real twisted and yeah I puff alot and need high end shit to get me there .
The GG4 I bought tested at 33 percent that what I need  
Not what I got from the fem seed .
But got some frosties on the go now .
Like this beauty .


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Huh. I thought it was some sort of fruit.





Bakersfield said:


> *Definition of Mandingo*
> 
> 
> 1: a member of a people of western Africa in or near the upper Niger valley
> 2: the language of the Mandingo


Coincidentally, I posted this in the GPS thread yesterday:



Amos Otis said:


> It was a fine joke indeed, but lose the disclaimer next time. Always better if people are unsure if it's a joke.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I dont fuck with strainly I just know a guy there that sells clones. I'm personally sick of hearing the word strainly and reading all the stories and people getting mad cause there getting fuked. It's not as simple as people think acquiring these cuts. You have to know the right people and really have a couple good contacts that dont try and blow smoke. So many shady characters in this business and strainly is becoming a vacuum for scammers now cause anyone can create an account and change names. That mainly dude has like 6 good reviews and he is the biggest crook on there.
> I can see how that site had potential but the owners wont take any initiative to fool proof the scammers.
> 
> The best cuts I have came from dudes that ain't even heard of strainly. I have yet to see anyone get anything legit from that website.


You gotta find folks that have some pride and honor, folks that's aren't full of shit are rare these days. I figured out the clone game back in 2006 when my brother and I got some AK47 clones from a medi shop in Oakland. That shit was was maybe a daisy .177 but no AK47.

Then when I sold another rec shop like 20 clones of the Ak47 I told them that I wasn't sure if it was AK, they didn't give a fuck. They just seen those long ass white roots and were sold.

I give you props on hunting down those cuts you got, just weeding through the bullshit is work enough, not to mention the headaches of getting people to ship properly and without bugs or mildew.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 4, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Coincidentally, I posted this in the GPS thread yesterday:


Sorry Amos, didn't see that on the Greenpoint thread.
My post was definately following your lead using rarely used definitions for the term Mandingo.
I know I have a dry since of humor at times.
I like to think of it as a subtle attempt of humor.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Sorry Amos, didn't see that on the Greenpoint thread.
> My post was definately following your lead using rarely used definitions for the term Mandingo.
> I know I have a dry since of humor at times.
> I like to think of it as a subtle attempt of humor.


----------



## widgetkicker (Feb 4, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandingo_(novel)

I urge Heisenbean and anybody else to familiarize themselves with the cultural connotations carried by the term Mandingo before using it in any context.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 4, 2019)

widgetkicker said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandingo_(novel)
> 
> I urge Heisenbean and anybody else to familiarize themselves with the cultural connotations carried by the term Mandingo before using it in any context.








But this is Mandingo the kids are referring to


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> But this is Mandingo the kids are referring to


White guilt would make a terrible strain name. Mandingo sounds so much cooler.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 4, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> White guilt would make a terrible strain name. Mandingo sounds so much cooler.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 4, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> White guilt would make a terrible strain name.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 4, 2019)

widgetkicker said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandingo_(novel)
> 
> I urge Heisenbean and anybody else to familiarize themselves with the cultural connotations carried by the term Mandingo before using it in any context.


Yeah it's a name. Let's not get carried away. The name is macdingo not man so let's get that straight. Dont make it into something it's not.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> The name is macdingo not man so let's get that straight. Dont make it into something it's not.


Like a burger down under.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 4, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Like a burger down under.


Or a McDingo Royale in France.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## main cola (Feb 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


>


Always like your updates


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> everyone's got their opinions, I can respect that! hell my great grand maw, is blacker than most black ppl, and I mean dark! burnt to a crisp lol, but she's actually just creole cajun, she resting now. but back then she never spoke a single word or English, at least not the English we can understand! lol!
> 
> I think that's where I get my tan from, most ppl think I'm Mexican, but that's actually the only ethnicity that's not in my blood, I've got so much crap, I'm basically a mut! maybe that makes the difference but I don't think so, and my birth cert, says Caucasian, not mixed with anything else! but it is what it is man!


When I said my family were planters, I didn't mean they were black. Planter was the class that ran the plantations.
They started in Virginia around Williamsburg and Spotsylvania in the 1600's, made their way through Tennessee and into Missouri and Arkansas by the time the Civil War broke out. They all fought for the Confederacy.
Lost it all after the war.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> dam man I'm so jealous of yours and so many other ppls set up! man I'd give up my first born to be able to have enough money and space to do something impressive like that! I really think I could turn some heads if i wasn't so limited, and restricted! but that looks Great Man. you can tell your putting in some hours! I hope it pays off for you in end!


Yeah man them dirt plants are beat the fuck up. 
I'm not a dirt pot grower.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 5, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> oh I can see that lol, if u need any pointers that's all I do! 100% organics and living soil! granted it's a lot harder to tame, and after 5 years of using the same soil, it's gotten outta wack, but I'll have her back in line very soon, just poor and can't afford the soil test at this very moment!
> 
> but once ya go living soil. you don't go back! at least not if you have done it right! I'm willing to bet no other grower here can leave to another country for 2 weeks maybe 3, without anyone checking on anything! and come back to your ladies looking 100% bc I can!


Naw man dirt was just temporary till I could beat whatever pathogen I had invading my systems.
Back to business now homie.


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 5, 2019)

You guys see the mac cross in the frostiest bud thread?? The 3 day old seedling is cakked came out of the bean that way. 

I am a 40 y.o. canadian and have never ever heard twat waffle until today !!

TWAT YOU SAY


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 5, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> can't say I know to much about any of that, although I have seen many plantations down in Louisiana! there is tons of them, even went a school trip a few times to then, sadly the only thing I remember is they use to make dies by using piss and some other stuff, idk been like 25 years or so! but it was very cool! and crazy to see how everyone was forced to live, and how the big Fat white man lived in the "big house", very interesting, I'm sure they still do tours if anyone's interested in that kinda thing, there is tons of them in St Charles parish, Louisiana! you could Google it!


I'd love to go there and see it. I need to see more of the South.
I've only been to 2 southern states, Texas and Arkansas.
Just got back to Alaska from Arkansas. I loved it there. I'm going to move there.
Back to the weed, I'm scared of the laws down that direction. 
They'll throw you in jail for posession of growing paraphernalia in Ark.


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 5, 2019)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/whos-got-the-fostiest-buds-lets-see-how-frosty-a-bud-can-really-get.330370/page-673


Here's link of theres 2 now link is more crystals


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 5, 2019)

guys really cool competition starting, almost zero rules compared to any other comp I've seen!


any beans or cuts
any medium or hydro w.e.
18 weeks total grow
just about any dam thing!

the rules are so lose, it's like throwing a hot dog down a hallway! only thing some ppl have an issue with is the way the votes are hidden until the end, but I don't see any flaws in that, other a lot of work for the guy running it! pop in you guys may like it!

@Heisenbeans you may wanna check it out, run your gear, if you smash the competition, then that's gotta be some good advertising! the main sponsor is dyna grow, so wouldn't be any kinda clashing with your bis, or theirs,


https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-ultimate-growing-competition.984127/


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 5, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> lousiana is beautiful to visit, just don't walk the frech quarter alone and by yourself! always carry a gun, if you can! and have fun! and remember theyou have been top 1-3 for murder capital for just about ever! with that said, the French architecture buildings and just so amazing sites is absolutely incredible to experience just be safe don't be stupid
> 
> and dam sure don't call nobody a nigger! God plz don't do that lol!


I know it's been super dangerous there for a long time. A buddy of mine would always walk in some crowd passing by, while in the French Quarter.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 5, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> guys really cool competition starting, almost zero rules compared to any other comp I've seen!
> 
> 
> any beans or cuts
> ...


I'm good man. Thanks for the plug but I got enough shit on my plate than to show them fools up. Hidden votes looks almost geared to a dyna grow user. Fuk all that


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 5, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> also keep your wallet in your front pocket, it's harder to steal! and don't touch no one's old lady's ass! quickest way to get ya ass beat, and remember if you do think your going to fight, remember it's never 1 on 1! and not many fight fair!


I've lived in a couple of cities. I've got street smarts. I grew up in a tough place.
Good advice in any high density urban situation.
Like you said, it's how you carry yourself.
I'm not one to mess with, but I'm a real nice guy.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I'll know in a few days if my Aloe Germ'd seed was an auto or not. It's possible it isn't and could 've been a different seed that was lying dormant in the pot. No other beans in that time frame were in there that I remember that hadn't sprouted.
> 
> I still have. some left of each to play with.


 Damn this thread is moving fast now. Yo @Heisenbeans , I wasn't insinuating your autos weren't official autos with this post Reading my post to myself,it can easily be taken out of context.
If this bean doesn't start doing something,I'll be 0-? forgot how many I sprouted 5 I think.
.

Back to catching up.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 5, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> just Remember you may be big and bad, but when you got 5 or 10 ppl whopping ya ass, and u get most, then the guys friend standing in the crowd behind you, that u didn't see or that u didn't know was with them, turns around and cracks you in head with a bottle, big and bad don't mean a whole lot! just saying I've seen it all, be careful and have fun!


I'm very aware of that phenomenon. I grew up in Southern California.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 5, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I figured out the clone game back in 2006 when my brother and I got some AK47 clones from a medi shop in Oakland. That shit was was maybe a daisy .177 but no AK47.
> .


lol. Oh shit not the bb gun."pew pew pewwn"


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 5, 2019)

Smh.I could've done fine without "catching up".
Nice update Heisen. Keep it pushin dude.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 5, 2019)

Well damn I almost missed the update amongst your deliberations on the name macdingo (which I find clever) and for high density urban situation (or any situation) I recommend open or concealed carry


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 5, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Well damn I almost missed the update amongst your deliberations on the name macdingo (which I find clever)


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> View attachment 4276959


Yes you weren't alone...lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Smh.I could've done fine without "catching up".
> Nice update Heisen. Keep it pushin dude.





YouGrowYourWay said:


> Yes you weren't alone...lol


hope that helps, went through and deleted all my post that weren't related to this thread and didn't belong, cant do anything about everyone else's but I did what I could, again my bad!


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 5, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> There was blueberry goin around gator country at the times you mentioned.It was Vic Highs blueberry.Would LOVE to get my paws on some of those beans today.


A friend of mine lived in the Orlando area for a while, and he met this grower that he gets some version of blueberry from. My friend has since moved to North Carolina, but he drove down last month just to pick up a QP of that weed, and he stayed at my place for a night. I have to say it was likely the dankest shit I have ever seen or smoked, and that's including that amazing skunk I used to get in the early 90s. When it comes to weed, I've been around. Thing is, this guy's in his late sixties, and he's apparently been growing this same strain for years. He doesn't mess around with internet forums and all that. Not sure if he knows he could win a cup with those nugs. I have no idea how likely it is that I can get a cut from this guy, but I'm going to try whatever it takes.


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> hope that helps, went through and deleted all my post that weren't related to this thread and didn't belong, cant do anything about everyone else's but I did what I could, again my bad!


Good,cause you was just crying about all the bullshit post in this thread....

Good update video..

Black snake moan


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah it's a name. Let's not get carried away. The name is macdingo not man so let's get that straight. Dont make it into something it's not.


But don't you know a big percentage of the population will look for any reason to be offended.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 5, 2019)

Let's just leave politics. Guilt shame and the rest of the crap that infects the world out of Heisens thread and agree that MACdingo is the name of the strain and move on oh and buy some


----------



## Turpman (Feb 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


>


Thanks for the update. It's going to be real cool to see what comes out of some of these crosses you are doing.
Table is set up. And ready to rock.




[/URL]


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 5, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Thanks for the update. It's going to be real cool to see what comes out of some of these crosses you are doing.
> Table is set up. And ready to rock.
> 
> 
> ...


It's really nice to see a clean, prepared, empty tent ready to go!


----------



## Turpman (Feb 5, 2019)

Shit I even sterilized my hydroton in a pressure cooker, good thing it's a big one LOL. Going to running bennies with general hydroponics 3 part.


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 5, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Shit I even sterilized my hydroton in a pressure cooker, good thing it's a big one LOL. Going to running bennies with general hydroponics 3 part.


Do you put seeds in there and go straight 12/12 s.o.g. ? I see the scrogs tho forgive me I'm new . 

I kinda try and let preflowers show before I flip but it sure blows when you have to chop 10/12 males. 

Im just looking for a new game plan I've got too many cups/1gals everywhere


----------



## Turpman (Feb 5, 2019)

Previous run was DWC. This will be more of a short veg. Almost like 12/12. Hoping the Greenpoint males will show before the roots get tangled. Probly won't need the scrog. I think my pots are 2.9-3 litre so it will be a quick flip. I picked up some mesh plastic pots at the dollar store last night. They look about 5 liter short wide. My be just the ticket for Flood. I'll post a pick up of them today.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 5, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Thanks for the update. It's going to be real cool to see what comes out of some of these crosses you are doing.
> Table is set up. And ready to rock.
> 
> 
> ...


As excited as you are. I'm gonna send you some straight fire.


----------



## boybelue (Feb 5, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> A friend of mine lived in the Orlando area for a while, and he met this grower that he gets some version of blueberry from. My friend has since moved to North Carolina, but he drove down last month just to pick up a QP of that weed, and he stayed at my place for a night. I have to say it was likely the dankest shit I have ever seen or smoked, and that's including that amazing skunk I used to get in the early 90s. When it comes to weed, I've been around. Thing is, this guy's in his late sixties, and he's apparently been growing this same strain for years. He doesn't mess around with internet forums and all that. Not sure if he knows he could win a cup with those nugs. I have no idea how likely it is that I can get a cut from this guy, but I'm going to try whatever it takes.


Hope you share it if you get lucky.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 5, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Hey Heisen, you don't by chance have any super high CBD strains you'll be growing in the near future?


Hadn't really planned on it. I feel like that's someone elses can of worms to get into. Sourcing a legit high cbd strain is difficult past all the claims than I would need a way to test it. I just dont have those resources.
Best I could do would be to get a cut of acdc or Ringo's gift or something similar and s1 it but than again I would have no way to know the cbd percentages its putting out.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 5, 2019)

On a side note all the wedding cake crosses took.
Hairs on the mac,sundae,and sunset sherbert turned fire red 2 days later.
The banana cookies mac and sundae driver all took as well.
Wed cake s1s and banana cookie s1s are coming up as well as banana cookie GMO and a few others. 
Whoever gets a pack of the bridezilla are gonna be a lucky individual theres gonna be some retarded fire in them packs. The first pack is reserved for homie up there with two tables cleared out.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Hadn't really planned on it. I feel like that's someone elses can of worms to get into. Sourcing a legit high cbd strain is difficult past all the claims than I would need a way to test it. I just dont have those resources.
> Best I could do would be to get a cut of acdc or Ringo's gift or something similar and s1 it but than again I would have no way to know the cbd percentages its putting out.


I know you are already 'elbows" deep in what you are doing. lol 
I kinda need to find a high quality strain that's very high in CBD and low THC for my aging brother.


----------



## smokebros (Feb 5, 2019)

Yo @Heisenbeans , it's me from 70 pages ago when I was a bit mouthy.  Anyways I've been following along and I'm wondering where you sourced the bulkhead/union for your top off res/secondary res. I remember seeing it in one of your videos and I'm having a hard time finding one online.


----------



## main cola (Feb 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Hadn't really planned on it. I feel like that's someone elses can of worms to get into. Sourcing a legit high cbd strain is difficult past all the claims than I would need a way to test it. I just dont have those resources.
> Best I could do would be to get a cut of acdc or Ringo's gift or something similar and s1 it but than again I would have no way to know the cbd percentages its putting out.


Have you ever had any of your genetics tested or plan on getting it tested?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 5, 2019)

smokebros said:


> Yo @Heisenbeans , it's me from 70 pages ago when I was a bit mouthy.  Anyways I've been following along and I'm wondering where you sourced the bulkhead/union for your top off res/secondary res. I remember seeing it in one of your videos and I'm having a hard time finding one online.


You talking about the bulkheads that connect all the buckets? 
https://www.marinedepot.com/Double_Slip_Bulkhead_Fitting_1_1_2_inch_Double_Slip_Bulkheads-Plumbing_Parts-FT1151-FIFTBHDS-FT1157-vi.html


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 5, 2019)

main cola said:


> Have you ever had any of your genetics tested or plan on getting it tested?


No but I'm sure there will be others that will.
CBD is a whole different animal.


----------



## main cola (Feb 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> No but I'm sure there will be others that will.
> CBD is a whole different animal.


I would be interested in seeing some of the results. I bet there going to be good


----------



## smokebros (Feb 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> You talking about the bulkheads that connect all the buckets?
> https://www.marinedepot.com/Double_Slip_Bulkhead_Fitting_1_1_2_inch_Double_Slip_Bulkheads-Plumbing_Parts-FT1151-FIFTBHDS-FT1157-vi.html


No. It's a gravity fed HDX tote that you had on some metal shelving. It looked like a 1/4'' line that gravity fed into your DWC res. It looked like you drilled a hole in the bottom of the container?I think you may have taped it to the floor? I hope I'm not confusing myself.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 5, 2019)

main cola said:


> I would be interested in seeing some of the results. I bet there going to be good


People looking for uncomfortable highs lol should reach out to the ADUB, GG4, Jet Fuel, 
If I had a way to test I would run 500 Adub X jet fuel crosses and keep the highest percentage THC cross and use it to back cross to the parent.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 5, 2019)

smokebros said:


> No. It's a gravity fed HDX tote that you had on some metal shelving. It looked like a 1/4'' line that gravity fed into your DWC res. It looked like you drilled a hole in the bottom of the container?I think you may have taped it to the floor? I hope I'm not confusing myself.


Yep I know exactly what your talking about. One sec.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 5, 2019)

You need 1 of these. Drill a 3/8 hole in the bottom of the tote. Pur a rubber washer on the small side of this and push it in the hole.
https://m.lowes.com/pd/B-K-3-8-in-Threaded-Flare-x-MIP-Adapter-Union-Fitting/1000504659

Now screw this in from the other side underneath and than you can push your hose in to the top off res.
https://m.lowes.com/pd/SharkBite-3-8-in-Push-to-Connect-x-1-4-in-FIP-dia-Female-Adapter-Push-Fitting/1000192585


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> On a side note all the wedding cake crosses took.
> Hairs on the mac,sundae,and sunset sherbert turned fire red 2 days later.
> The banana cookies mac and sundae driver all took as well.
> Wed cake s1s and banana cookie s1s are coming up as well as banana cookie GMO and a few others.
> Whoever gets a pack of the bridezilla are gonna be a lucky individual theres gonna be some retarded fire in them packs. The first pack is reserved for homie up there with two tables cleared out.


That's not thunder You hear Heisen that me doing a Mississippi happy dance !!!


----------



## smokebros (Feb 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> You need 1 of these. Drill a 3/8 hole in the bottom of the tote. Pur a rubber washer on the small side of this and push it in the hole.
> https://m.lowes.com/pd/B-K-3-8-in-Threaded-Flare-x-MIP-Adapter-Union-Fitting/1000504659
> 
> Now screw this in from the other side underneath and than you can push your hose in to the top off res.
> https://m.lowes.com/pd/SharkBite-3-8-in-Push-to-Connect-x-1-4-in-FIP-dia-Female-Adapter-Push-Fitting/1000192585


Thank you very much.


----------



## Turpman (Feb 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> As excited as you are. I'm gonna send you some straight fire.


That doesn’t help my excitement at all LOL


----------



## Turpman (Feb 5, 2019)

Hear are the pots I may use once I do a pheno/shootout run. They hold 5L cut off like this. Just a little wide to go side by side. 1.25 at the dollar store.


----------



## poor boy (Feb 5, 2019)

Hey man this is poor boy Chad from YouTube got on the website it will not let me enter my information without a URL code thank you might be able to help me out with that thanks man


----------



## Turpman (Feb 5, 2019)

I was using photobucket but if you go to more options at the bottom. You can add file. No photo hosting needed.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 5, 2019)

Turpman said:


> View attachment 4277204 Hear are the pots I may use once I do a pheno/shootout run. They hold 5L cut off like this. Just a little wide to go side by side. 1.25 at the dollar store.


I jus bought some of these. Gonna run coco in them. I'm in the midst of switching all over to coco. And these were on sale buy one get one free. So I bought all they had.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 5, 2019)

Hey @Heisenbeans what size veg area are you putting strips in? If it's a big area go with H inFlux_L09 or even f24b gen 3s. I can get you alot better deal on them then what anyone else can. I'm talkin almost 40% off the actual price.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 5, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I jus bought some of these. Gonna run coco in them. I'm in the midst of switching all over to coco. And these were on sale buy one get one free. So I bought all they had.


I use those net pots from the dollar store to raise my short plants. They are plenty strong and allow good airflow.
Never thought about planting in them. The coco might run through the holes. I'd definitely mix in some large perlite with the coir.

Why are you switching everything to coco? Just curious.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 5, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Hey @Heisenbeans what size veg area are you putting strips in? If it's a big area go with H inFlux_L09 or even f24b gen 3s. I can get you alot better deal on them then what anyone else can. I'm talkin almost 40% off the actual price.


Help me out man with a parts list.
It's for a 2x8 area for the small veg plants when they come out of the cloner.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Help me out man with a parts list.
> It's for a 2x8 area for the small veg plants when they come out of the cloner.


Ight I gotcha. I'll get you a complete parts list. Give me a few.


----------



## Turpman (Feb 5, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I jus bought some of these. Gonna run coco in them. I'm in the midst of switching all over to coco. And these were on sale buy one get one free. So I bought all they had.


Nice deal. Throw up some picks when your testing.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 5, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Hey @Heisenbeans what size veg area are you putting strips in? If it's a big area go with H inFlux_L09 or even f24b gen 3s. I can get you alot better deal on them then what anyone else can. I'm talkin almost 40% off the actual price.


Really not stressed on price just need them done. I can build any cob layout but these strips I never fooled with


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


>


Super impressed with the room. I’m in MA so I cry when I see that many lights...electric is so expensive here. We really are in a golden age of pot. When I first started growing it took forever to find anything really decent, so many mediocre plants before I found something worth keeping around. It’s much more fun growing now because although it might not be your cup of tea a plant is probably going to very good. It’s all about finding the perfect plant for you. Thanks for spreading good genetics!


----------



## poor boy (Feb 5, 2019)

poor boy said:


> Hey man this is poor boy Chad from YouTube got on the website it will not let me enter my information without a URL code thank you might be able to help me out with that thanks man


 and this is my first time ever using this setup to get replies and give replies just wondering if you might be getting this message sorry for bothering you I know you're a busy man


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Really not stressed on price just need them done. I can build any cob layout but these strips I never fooled with


H INFLUX_L09 STRIPS best on the market right now. Part # B8T4N90LAWW those are 4k. Work amazing for veg. I'd run 16 over that space. Each strip put 72w 48vdc at 1500mA 1152w or drop em down to 1000mA 48w per strip for 768w two hlg600h drivers. Will blow almost everything outta the water. You will like them better than your cob setup. I'd almost bet. And using the 4k ones you can switch to flower with it if you decide later on down the road.

Two groups of 8. You can put them on cheap alum U channel from lowes or hempdepot, a roll of thermal tape from Amazon. Stick it on the back of the strip. Then stick it to the U channel. Then use alum angle on each end to hold them together. Or if you wanna b fancy get t20 sticks from tnutz like growmau5 uses. For your end bars


----------



## boybelue (Feb 5, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> H INFLUX_L09 STRIPS best on the market right now. Part # B8T4N90LAWW those are 4k. Work amazing for veg. I'd run 16 over that space. Each strip put 72w 48vdc at 1500mA 1152w or drop em down to 1000mA 48w per strip for 768w two hlg600h drivers. Will blow almost everything outta the water. You will like them better than your cob setup. I'd almost bet. And using the 4k ones you can switch to flower with it if you decide later on down the road.
> 
> Two groups of 8. You can put them on cheap alum U channel from lowes or hempdepot, a roll of thermal tape from Amazon. Stick it on the back of the strip. Then stick it to the U channel. Then use alum angle on each end to hold them together. Or if you wanna b fancy get t20 sticks from tnutz like growmau5 uses. For your end bars


Man you really got me interested in these. Are they really that damn good?


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 5, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Man you really got me interested in these. Are they really that damn good?


Look at all the new lights coming out. The new amare solar bar 8. Has Samsung lm301b diode strips on it. Same diode. They are definitely worth it. Upfront costs are higher. But not running minisplits or ac or 1000cfm fans. They pay for themselves. Not counting they cost literally dimes to run for a 12hr cycle

Edit: even the new photo boost strips from plc have lm301b diodes. They are the best right now. Up to 220lm/w


----------



## nc208 (Feb 5, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> H INFLUX_L09 STRIPS best on the market right now. Part # B8T4N90LAWW those are 4k. Work amazing for veg. I'd run 16 over that space. Each strip put 72w 48vdc at 1500mA 1152w or drop em down to 1000mA 48w per strip for 768w two hlg600h drivers. Will blow almost everything outta the water. You will like them better than your cob setup. I'd almost bet. And using the 4k ones you can switch to flower with it if you decide later on down the road.
> 
> Two groups of 8. You can put them on cheap alum U channel from lowes or hempdepot, a roll of thermal tape from Amazon. Stick it on the back of the strip. Then stick it to the U channel. Then use alum angle on each end to hold them together. Or if you wanna b fancy get t20 sticks from tnutz like growmau5 uses. For your end bars


Have you seen these guys?
https://atreumlighting.com
Those min boards the 144.2's look like you could make a nice light, run each up to 60w with no heatsink. I'm gonna build another light using these I think. Grabbing a 2nd tent prob a 4x4 and think 12 could work nicely. That'd be 700w with no heatsink. Grab some alum strips to mount it all up and your all set for under 500.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 5, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Have you seen these guys?
> https://atreumlighting.com
> Those min boards the 144.2's look like you could make a nice light, run each up to 60w with no heatsink. I'm gonna build another light using these I think. Grabbing a 2nd tent prob a 4x4 and think 12 could work nicely. That'd be 700w with no heatsink. Grab some alum strips to mount it all up and your all set for under 500.


Yeah atreum is legit. But honestly if I was you. You can get cheaper boards more diodes through Alibaba. If your going for saving money. But atreum are good boards.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 5, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah atreum is legit. But honestly if I was you. You can get cheaper boards more diodes through Alibaba. If your going for saving money. But atreum are good boards.


F*ck Alibaba and those scammers, been there done that got sold fake lm561c by this roget dude from mufue lighting last summer. I'd rather pay a bit more and not have to go through that crap again. Just what I had to deal with.....

I've bought legit lm301bs and vero 29 CS since and love them.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Feb 5, 2019)

The new strips atreum are dropping soon look nice too. Like the PLC strips but the diode spacing looks better imo


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 5, 2019)

Why do I get this funny feeling that as soon as these packs go up for sale they will vanish in 10 minutes. Hopefully a system will be in place so one guy doesn't scumbag everyone and try to buy everything up. Shit, I was promised packs 6 months ago when I originally brought up the idea in a pm to Heisen. 

Please save us slow old guys some S1's thx Heisen.


----------



## smashcity (Feb 5, 2019)

Does anyone know if these are good LEDs? A buddy gave me this but never used it cause of the wires as I'm not sure if I can get someone to get a 110v plug to it so i can plug into standard socket. I don't know shit about electrical stuff. Is this even capable of being repaired to fit a 110v socket? Sorry for getting off topic.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 5, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> H INFLUX_L09 STRIPS best on the market right now. Part # B8T4N90LAWW those are 4k. Work amazing for veg. I'd run 16 over that space. Each strip put 72w 48vdc at 1500mA 1152w or drop em down to 1000mA 48w per strip for 768w two hlg600h drivers. Will blow almost everything outta the water. You will like them better than your cob setup. I'd almost bet. And using the 4k ones you can switch to flower with it if you decide later on down the road.
> 
> Two groups of 8. You can put them on cheap alum U channel from lowes or hempdepot, a roll of thermal tape from Amazon. Stick it on the back of the strip. Then stick it to the U channel. Then use alum angle on each end to hold them together. Or if you wanna b fancy get t20 sticks from tnutz like growmau5 uses. For your end bars


I dont want that much wattage for 1 day old clones and weaeklings. They stay in that box a maximum of 2 weeks before getting moved to a flood table. I was thinking more like 500.watts total


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 5, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Why do I get this funny feeling that as soon as these packs go up for sale they will vanish in 10 minutes. Hopefully a system will be in place so one guy doesn't scumbag everyone and try to buy everything up. Shit, I was promised packs 6 months ago when I originally brought up the idea in a pm to Heisen.
> 
> Please save us slow old guys some S1's thx Heisen.


I'm gonna go through this entire thread and make a short list. Also going through all my messages. 
Everyone who stood behind me from the get will not be forgotten. That's how I roll.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Feb 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I dont want that much wattage for 1 day old clones and weaeklings. They stay in that box a maximum of 2 weeks before getting moved to a flood table. I was thinking more like 500.watts total


2 hlg qb132 4 packs and a hlg 480 would rock a veg area like than and be simple as fuck to build.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 5, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> 2 hlg qb132 4 packs and a hlg 480 would rock a veg area like than and be simple as fuck to build.


I thought about them also.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'm gonna go through this entire thread and make a short list. Also going through all my messages.
> Everyone who stood behind me from the get will not be forgotten. That's how I roll.


A Gentleman and Scholar . Fairness makes a good businessman and person even if I miss out. There is always tommorrow


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 5, 2019)

6 of these at 1050 mA will be around 500 watts total which I think is perfect.
They are out of the 132 boards in anything over 3200k. I can get those in 5000k with the slate heat sinks already ready to roll. Wire em up in series and be done with it. Put them 7 inches apart and I can get 6 in a 2x8 perfect. Would be 7 inches from the long walls and 6 on each side of the boards. I imagine the footprint would be on time. 

https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/products/qb288-v1-slate-2-single-combo?variant=12433536778289


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 5, 2019)

I just ordered the 6 boards with the slate heatsink fuk it. I'm gonna use the 2800mA drivers and get the 320s and run 3 of them. That way I can dim them down to around 20,000 lux and rock that shit out. Gotta have them cause they are all the seed moms that go to the flood tables.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


>



Dam hope im on that list ...any bubba is a good bubba ....when ya dont have one  . Just saying brother


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I dont want that much wattage for 1 day old clones and weaeklings. They stay in that box a maximum of 2 weeks before getting moved to a flood table. I was thinking more like 500.watts total


That's only 31.25w per sqft at 500 watts. You're probably gonna be disappointed. Strips and QBs are not the same as cobs. You're gonna shit for actual penetration. You're gonna have set those as close to the plants as you possibly can. Plus your in an open space. I'm just a hair over 45w sqft in a space with reflective walls. And sometimes I wish I had a tad more. 

Edit: the difference is being in an open space. Of you had reflective walls I'd say 500 would be good. But you're not. Open space you're gonna need more than 500w. But hey, ain't my space. Good luck.


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 6, 2019)

smashcity said:


> View attachment 4277492 View attachment 4277493 View attachment 4277494 View attachment 4277495 View attachment 4277496
> 
> Does anyone know if these are good LEDs? A buddy gave me this but never used it cause of the wires as I'm not sure if I can get someone to get a 110v plug to it so i can plug into standard socket. I don't know shit about electrical stuff. Is this even capable of being repaired to fit a 110v socket? Sorry for getting off topic.


Should be able to grab a new three prong male plug at any hardware store for a couple of bucks and be ready to go.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 6, 2019)

smashcity said:


> View attachment 4277492 View attachment 4277493 View attachment 4277494 View attachment 4277495 View attachment 4277496
> 
> Does anyone know if these are good LEDs? A buddy gave me this but never used it cause of the wires as I'm not sure if I can get someone to get a 110v plug to it so i can plug into standard socket. I don't know shit about electrical stuff. Is this even capable of being repaired to fit a 110v socket? Sorry for getting off topic.


Those are 134lm/w to 154lm/w not super good but not super bad either. For free. I'd run them. They came from a highbay light fixture. Called the airflex and airflex 2. They are just regular smd 2835 0r 3528 diodes. 

They are more for lighting factories n whatnot. But they would veg pretty good.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 6, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah atreum is legit. But honestly if I was you. You can get cheaper boards more diodes through Alibaba. If your going for saving money. But atreum are good boards.


I run 6 of the Atreum 360's mixed with Vero 29's.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 6, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> That's only 31.25w per sqft at 500 watts. You're probably gonna be disappointed. Strips and QBs are not the same as cobs. You're gonna shit for actual penetration. You're gonna have set those as close to the plants as you possibly can. Plus your in an open space. I'm just a hair over 45w sqft in a space with reflective walls. And sometimes I wish I had a tad more.
> 
> Edit: the difference is being in an open space. Of you had reflective walls I'd say 500 would be good. But you're not. Open space you're gonna need more than 500w. But hey, ain't my space. Good luck.


Naw man at 51 volts X 2.1 amps that's over 100 watts per board. 6 boards is almost 700 watts in a 2x8. But I dont need that much light for 2 day old plants to 3 weeks max. That's still 40 watts per square foot which is what I'm using now on the big cob setups and killing it.
I'm not vegging these plants past 6 nodes
The boards made more sense cause they come with the slates. I dont have put a ton of shit together.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> 6 of these at 1050 mA will be around 500 watts total which I think is perfect.
> They are out of the 132 boards in anything over 3200k. I can get those in 5000k with the slate heat sinks already ready to roll. Wire em up in series and be done with it. Put them 7 inches apart and I can get 6 in a 2x8 perfect. Would be 7 inches from the long walls and 6 on each side of the boards. I imagine the footprint would be on time.
> 
> https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/products/qb288-v1-slate-2-single-combo?variant=12433536778289


you seem to know a lot about the led game, and are pretty upfront about shit! 

to run my 4x8 I wanted 2 hlg 600, prebuilt with dimmer knobs coming in at just about 760$ each, if you were me, what would u run, and it has to be pre built! can't chance fucking it up, and losing that much cash, this bill is really putting a hurting on me! but it's a must! temps are kicking my ass right now, even in winter!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

I just don't get all that shit, it might as well be in Chinese! makes zero sense to me! I get watts, and I get color spectrums, but that's it, micro jewels, and all that other shit us just way over my head! but now u wanna talk about biology or astrophysics, we can hold a hella conversation lol, I'm not stupid by far, that shit just don't sit well with me!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 6, 2019)

The boards are for this I built the other day. It's just for cloning and day old clones that go into little pots than to a little bigger ones. Just for veg 3 weeks max.
I took a 2x4 tent and cut it up to make a 2x8 which is perfect for what I need.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> The boards are for this I built the other day. It's just for cloning and day old clones that go into little pots than to a little bigger ones. Just for veg 3 weeks max.
> I took a 2x4 tent and cut it up to make a 2x8 which is perfect for what I need.
> 
> View attachment 4277654
> ...


I see u built the inside, is the outer part an old tent? or u have that built or what?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> you seem to know a lot about the led game, and are pretty upfront about shit!
> 
> to run my 4x8 I wanted 2 hlg 600, prebuilt with dimmer knobs coming in at just about 760$ each, if you were me, what would u run, and it has to be pre built! can't chance fucking it up, and losing that much cash, this bill is really putting a hurting on me! but it's a must! temps are kicking my ass right now, even in winter!


I'm a fan of cobs to be honest. Not a big fan of the boards unless you can get them over the entire footprint.
I think strips are where it's at now but that is alot of shit to take in. So many different strips and parallel wiring is a PIA.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I see u built the inside, is the outer part an old tent? or u have that built or what?


I built it and than cut up a 2x4 tent to use as the big front door. Just needed the zipper really.
Its temporary till I get some other shit built


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I built it and than cut up a 2x4 tent to use as the big front door. Just needed the zipper really.
> Its temporary till I get some other shit built


I wish I had your skills man, you have my respect thats for dam sure!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'm a fan of cobs to be honest. Not a big fan of the boards unless you can get them over the entire footprint.
> I think strips are where it's at now but that is alot of shit to take in. So many different strips and parallel wiring is a PIA.


thing is tho, a 4x4 and running a 600qb, that's rated for a 5x5, that should cover every inch easily right!


----------



## smashcity (Feb 6, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Those are 134lm/w to 154lm/w not super good but not super bad either. For free. I'd run them. They came from a highbay light fixture. Called the airflex and airflex 2. They are just regular smd 2835 0r 3528 diodes.
> 
> They are more for lighting factories n whatnot. But they would veg pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 4277639 View attachment 4277640



Thanks, I suppose I could use these in the veg tent or as supplemental lighting in the flowering tent.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 6, 2019)

That ghetto tent made me smile. Reminds me of the old pvc/panda enclosures we'd whip up in an instant way back when. We woulda killed for a zipper set up like that in the old dayz....


----------



## Turpman (Feb 6, 2019)

smashcity said:


> View attachment 4277492 View attachment 4277493 View attachment 4277494 View attachment 4277495 View attachment 4277496
> 
> Does anyone know if these are good LEDs? A buddy gave me this but never used it cause of the wires as I'm not sure if I can get someone to get a 110v plug to it so i can plug into standard socket. I don't know shit about electrical stuff. Is this even capable of being repaired to fit a 110v socket? Sorry for getting off topic.


I don't see a driver? I wouldn't hook 110 direct to the LEDs if they are not designed for 110 you will fry them. 110 is pretty easy to wire. Ground is the only one that really matters. The hot and neutral you can mix up and it will be fine. Green is ground.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 6, 2019)

Turpman said:


> I don't see a driver? I wouldn't hook 110 direct to the LEDs if they are not designed for 110 you will fry them. 110 is pretty easy to wire. Ground is the only one that really matters. The hot and neutral you can mix up and it will be fine. Green is ground.


 while alternating current appears to have no polarity if you tie the hot leg to the wrong AC input you might end up with a fuse tripped "dead" piece of equipment that could still be energized.


----------



## Turpman (Feb 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> The boards are for this I built the other day. It's just for cloning and day old clones that go into little pots than to a little bigger ones. Just for veg 3 weeks max.
> I took a 2x4 tent and cut it up to make a 2x8 which is perfect for what I need.
> 
> View attachment 4277654
> ...


Wow that turned out nice. Plugins inside too. 
I ended up going with 4' Bridgelux EB strips. They have been great. 
My 4x4 has a 16" clone addition. 4 strips / level 3500 and 5000k mix. Lots of light.
I wish they put out a little more heat, winter has reared it ugly head. -31 the other night.
You running multiple sections? I'm guessing you will have it full all the time so one driver may fit the bill. Nice to see the updates.


----------



## Turpman (Feb 6, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> while alternating current appears to have no polarity if you tie the hot leg to the wrong AC input you might end up with a fuse tripped "dead" piece of equipment that could still be energized.


I stand corrected. Never thought of the blown fuze scenario.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Naw man at 51 volts X 2.1 amps that's over 100 watts per board. 6 boards is almost 700 watts in a 2x8. But I dont need that much light for 2 day old plants to 3 weeks max. That's still 40 watts per square foot which is what I'm using now on the big cob setups and killing it.
> I'm not vegging these plants past 6 nodes
> The boards made more sense cause they come with the slates. I dont have put a ton of shit together.


QBs have more penetration than people give them credit for, at least when you start stacking multiple boards close to one another. i have a height difference of a foot or more in flower right now and have no concerns about the shorter plants not getting enough light.
i have seen it said by people smarter than myself that 30w/sq ft is all you need with QBs. i run mine a bit higher at ~35w/sq ft.
for veg, what you're suggesting will crush.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I parallel my Vero's then run in series. 6 vero' on a 240 2100mA. I have 18COBs in a 4x4. I do this because I have way more Veros than space to run them.


yea see that's where yall lose me, lol no point in trying to explain ppl have tried before with out any luck! 

I'm just looking to find out if 2x 600 qb is the best route to go for a 4x8, considering it must be prebuilt! only prebuilt cobs will run me in the ballpark of 1k-1500 for each side of the 4x8, and these qb's come in less than 800 each!


----------



## Badmofo529 (Feb 6, 2019)

Those are probably the best deal in prebuilts. I don't think you're giving yourself enough credit though. Diy is easy if you go with a build that has been done before and you just replicate it. You can copy the hlg 600 part for part and build it cheaper by a couple hundred.

If you have ever hooked up a car stereo, you should be able to wire up some boards.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> Those are probably the best deal in prebuilts. I don't think you're giving yourself enough credit though. Diy is easy if you go with a build that has been done before and you just replicate it. You can copy the hlg 600 part for part and build it cheaper by a couple hundred.
> 
> If you have ever hooked up a car stereo, you should be able to wire up some boards.


I'm actually very good with diy, love building stuff, I build me sips, my worm farm, even so ghetto rig for my ac, also do all my own maintenance on my and the bosses vehicles! but I just don't get electricity and wires! it really doesn't make a lot of sense to me.

now with that being said yes I could YouTube and step by step buy a light, but the chance of something going wrong, or making a costly mistake can't even be a chance, in 5 years, I've never been able to spend this much on a light! I finally can after saving, so zero chance of me screwing somthing up is a must, can't afford to replace anything! also the risk of fire, since I'm illegal! I need guarantees that I won't have the slightest chance of problems like fire bc I made a simple mistake, and one wire was in the wrong spot!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

hell with the dirty ass popo we all got, I dont grow 10lbs a year, but if God forbid I was to busted right now, that gg4 I have in the sip, if cut at the base, I'm willing to bet it would weigh 30+ pounds wet! if they weighed the whole pot after watering! hell it might hit ballpark of 80 or something! not to mention all my other girls! 

bottom line, I should be looking at a max of 8 months in jail, for 10 pounds or less and a minimum of just fines no jail time! but the popo being as dirty as they are, theres no telling what they will say it weighs! so I'm extremely cautious, and take many extra steps to not have to think about that! fire being on top of my list!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 6, 2019)

Leds are a lot safer.
It's hard to blow everything up. lol
I have disconnects on everything. If a light should fall, it disconnects. if a driver overheats, it has internal over rides. They are pretty safe in my book. Plus I can hit my leds with water and they don't explode. lol
As far as heat, My COBs run 10 to 15 degrees average above leaf temps. That's all.
I can also crank them up to help with wintertime temps. I love the control over my environment.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Leds are a lot safer.
> It's hard to blow everything up. lol
> I have disconnects on everything. If a light should fall, it disconnects. if a driver overheats, it has internal over rides. They are pretty safe in my book. Plus I can hit my leds with water and they don't explode. lol
> As far as heat, My COBs run 10 to 15 degrees average above leaf temps. That's all.


does the hlg qb come with that? the shut off thing


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> The boards are for this I built the other day. It's just for cloning and day old clones that go into little pots than to a little bigger ones. Just for veg 3 weeks max.
> I took a 2x4 tent and cut it up to make a 2x8 which is perfect for what I need.
> 
> View attachment 4277654
> ...


Well that changes everything lol. Boards will work flawlessly in that. I thought you were running an open room like everything else. My bad.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> does the hlg qb come with that? the shut off thing


They are just as safe. You can crank a QB up well past it's specs and it laughs at you.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 6, 2019)

Turpman said:


> I don't see a driver? I wouldn't hook 110 direct to the LEDs if they are not designed for 110 you will fry them. 110 is pretty easy to wire. Ground is the only one that really matters. The hot and neutral you can mix up and it will be fine. Green is ground.


The driver should be mounted ontop. Those are not 120v strips.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'm a fan of cobs to be honest. Not a big fan of the boards unless you can get them over the entire footprint.
> I think strips are where it's at now but that is alot of shit to take in. So many different strips and parallel wiring is a PIA.


Parallel wiring is much simpler than series. Series you have to daisy chain everything together. Your driver has to have normally 200+ VDC on the single output. Parallel one 54v or 24v or 36v whatever you're using. Two wires to each and your done. Parallel is the safest and fastest. When it comes to strips.

Edit: when you run series parallel that's when wiring can get tricky. Wiring groups of strips together in series then into parallel to the driver. That's how I'm doing my 17 strip veg light. Groups of strips in series. Then parallel to the driver. All only being pushed on a hlg185-c700a everything at 700mA then split down to 350mA then wired parallel to keep the voltage up.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 6, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> They are just as safe. You can crank a QB up well past it's specs and it laughs at you.


QBs are legit as they come. I think ledgardner pushed like 7amps through one. Or something really high. Way past max. Jus kept going. Then it finally jus went out.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 6, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I run 6 of the Atreum 360's mixed with Vero 29's.


Cobs n boards mixed seem to flower very well. Especially when you mix spectrum.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

cool thanks guys, you have made up my mind for me! I think I will be happy!

last question, will I notice any difference in yield or density of my nugs? coming from hortilux eye 1k hps! the good bulbs lol! I've read the 550, will replace 1k single ended, but the 600 will replace a double ended hps! makes me think I'm looking at a possible increase! as long as nothing is a decrease in weight or density of my buds I'm happy, don't need an increase regardless of how awesome that would be!


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> cool thanks guys, you have made up my mind for me! I think I will be happy!
> 
> last question, will I notice any difference in yield or density of my nugs? coming from hortilux eye 1k hps! the good bulbs lol! I've read the 550, will replace 1k single ended, but the 600 will replace a double ended hps! makes me think I'm looking at a possible increase! as long as nothing is a decrease in weight or density of my buds I'm happy, don't need an increase regardless of how awesome that would be!


I went from 1khps SE. To 660w of led. My yield went up roughly 18%+- cost to run went down 35% +- just in lighting. Not counting I'm not running AC now. And dropped off 3 fans. And trich production went through the roof. It's all in how you use the spectrum. In my opinion, mixing the spectrum works wonders over all just one spectrum.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I went from 1khps SE. To 660w of led. My yield went up roughly 18%+- cost to run went down 35% +- just in lighting. Not counting I'm not running AC now. And dropped off 3 fans. And trich production went through the roof. It's all in how you use the spectrum. In my opinion, mixing the spectrum works wonders over all just one spectrum.


that's what I was shopping to hear, less cost for lights, less heat! as long as I get the same results I'm happy! anything else is just a bonus ya know! I feel my yields are just what I need, and I'm happy!


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that's what I was shopping to hear, less cost for lights, less heat! as long as I get the same results I'm happy! anything else is just a bonus ya know! I feel my yields are just what I need, and I'm happy!



I was super Leary going with leds again. Bc back in 2008 I spent over 3 grand on leds. Garbage. Didnt yield. They were pretty much useless. I bought strips way before anyone else even started using them. I got Sammy's for super cheap. So I took the risk. First run 1 single plant under the samsungs. I pulled 26 more grams over a run of the same clone under 1khps. Same exact setup, nutrients the works. Only thing i changed was the light source. I got my strips for under 10 bucks each. Now they are almost 40 bucks a strip. They are legit. Just like qb. 100 watts pushed out of a single light source (hps bulb). Is the same as 100w of good led. Spread over say 288 light sources. A watt is a watt. But you can also drop wattage to equal 1000w of hps. 600-700 is perfect for 1khps replacement. Some people who are super dialed in can pull the same weight with 500-600w in led as 1khps. But..... hps watts are wasted in heat. You can honestly lay your face on my leds. They are super cool. I can get them within 1 or 2 if I wanted too. But also remember led takes higher temps. I run anywhere between 82-86ish. Hps you stay mid to high 70s. If I drop under 80° my plant dont like it. They wont pray at all.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I was super Leary going with leds again. Bc back in 2008 I spent over 3 grand on leds. Garbage. Didnt yield. They were pretty much useless. I bought strips way before anyone else even started using them. I got Sammy's for super cheap. So I took the risk. First run 1 single plant under the samsungs. I pulled 26 more grams over a run of the same clone under 1khps. Same exact setup, nutrients the works. Only thing i changed was the light source. I got my strips for under 10 bucks each. Now they are almost 40 bucks a strip. They are legit. Just like qb. 100 watts pushed out of a single light source (hps bulb). Is the same as 100w of good led. Spread over say 288 light sources. A watt is a watt. But you can also drop wattage to equal 1000w of hps. 600-700 is perfect for 1khps replacement. Some people who are super dialed in can pull the same weight with 500-600w in led as 1khps. But..... hps watts are wasted in heat. You can honestly lay your face on my leds. They are super cool. I can get them within 1 or 2 if I wanted too. But also remember led takes higher temps. I run anywhere between 82-86ish. Hps you stay mid to high 70s. If I drop under 80° my plant dont like it. They wont pray at all.


that's awesome, and did actually make sense to me lol! that says alot, I'm just not a light or electricity guy! Heisen even made a video just for me about wiring a 220, I'm told it was explained very well, but after watching it 20 times still made no sense to me! lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> The boards are for this I built the other day. It's just for cloning and day old clones that go into little pots than to a little bigger ones. Just for veg 3 weeks max.
> I took a 2x4 tent and cut it up to make a 2x8 which is perfect for what I need.
> 
> View attachment 4277654
> ...


Brilliant! The ingenuity of us "lazy stoners" amazes me quite frequently around here.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 6, 2019)

Qb's have no issue with penetration or bud stackage.Yes these are the old tech...hahaha qb 120's 8 in a 4x4....

Well I was going to post a cple pics to show what I mean,as well as bring some plant pics to this text rich thread,damn server error decided differently. I have pics in the Mega crop thread,also in my thread..."Need a lil qb design help".


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 6, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Qb's have no issue with penetration or bud stackage.Yes these are the old tech...hahaha qb 120's 8 in a 4x4....
> 
> Well I was going to post a cple pics to show what I mean,as well as bring some plant pics to this text rich thread,damn server error decided differently. I have pics in the Mega crop thread,also in my thread..."Need a lil qb design help".


Yeah I tried to upload pics earlier and it kept saying server error. And in an open space QB dont get as good penetration as cobs or hps. They have 120° diodes I believe. The par drops off super fast in an open room. Like really fast. Theres several videos showing how bad it drops off at the edges. They have bigger hotspot. But lack penetration on the sides, and corners. Numbers are numbers. Theres no way to dispute it. The numbers went way up in a tent or reflective sides. Not dogging them at all. I have several. I just dont think they were designed to hang in an open room. But they do make reflectors for them now. For open room use. I havent seen any par mapping with them on though. But they look sweet as hell with them on.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Brilliant! The ingenuity of us "lazy stoners" amazes me quite frequently around here.


he ain't no lazy stoner lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 6, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Parallel wiring is much simpler than series. Series you have to daisy chain everything together. Your driver has to have normally 200+ VDC on the single output. Parallel one 54v or 24v or 36v whatever you're using. Two wires to each and your done. Parallel is the safest and fastest. When it comes to strips.
> 
> Edit: when you run series parallel that's when wiring can get tricky. Wiring groups of strips together in series then into parallel to the driver. That's how I'm doing my 17 strip veg light. Groups of strips in series. Then parallel to the driver. All only being pushed on a hlg185-c700a everything at 700mA then split down to 350mA then wired parallel to keep the voltage up.


I disagree. Parallel creates runaway sections and has to be done more precisely . Also the DC voltages are high enough to stop your heart. 
More people fry there setups and blow cobs and strips with parallel wiring than series. If one strip or cob draws a sink than its toast. You have to use resistors and all that bullshit.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 6, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I tried to upload pics earlier and it kept saying server error. And in an open space QB dont get as good penetration as cobs or hps. They have 120° diodes I believe. The par drops off super fast in an open room. Like really fast. Theres several videos showing how bad it drops off at the edges. They have bigger hotspot. But lack penetration on the sides, and corners. Numbers are numbers. Theres no way to dispute it. The numbers went way up in a tent or reflective sides. Not dogging them at all. I have several. I just dont think they were designed to hang in an open room. But they do make reflectors for them now. For open room use. I havent seen any par mapping with them on though. But they look sweet as hell with them on.


This is correct. That's why I avoided boards for big footprint areas cause to me its almost the same as just running a big bulb. Light drops off all along the outsides.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I tried to upload pics earlier and it kept saying server error. And in an open space QB dont get as good penetration as cobs or hps. They have 120° diodes I believe. The par drops off super fast in an open room. Like really fast. Theres several videos showing how bad it drops off at the edges. They have bigger hotspot. But lack penetration on the sides, and corners. Numbers are numbers. Theres no way to dispute it. The numbers went way up in a tent or reflective sides. Not dogging them at all. I have several. I just dont think they were designed to hang in an open room. But they do make reflectors for them now. For open room use. I havent seen any par mapping with them on though. But they look sweet as hell with them on.


no one can load pics, for some reason, not me or another one My buddies! something going on with r.i.u.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I disagree. Parallel creates runaway sections and has to be done more precisely . Also the DC voltages are high enough to stop your heart.
> More people fry there setups and blow cobs and strips with parallel wiring than series. If one strip or cob draws a sink than its toast. You have to use resistors and all that bullshit.


For a given number of strips a series configuration will require a higher applied voltage. While voltage in a parallel setup might meet requirements to 'stop a heart' the voltage requirement will need to be considerably higher for a series setup of the same # of strips.
There are trade-offs using either configuration to consider. Same would go for series parallel configs.
Easy button is buy a dedicated driver for a given emitter. They're cheap.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> This is correct. That's why I avoided boards for big footprint areas cause to me its almost the same as just running a big bulb. Light drops off all along the outsides.


but not in a tent right? my thinking is... yes the outskirts get less light, but considering the 600 covers a 5x5 max, and I only have a 4x4, the edges shouldn't be lacking at all! since I could have an extra foot on all sides, plus the reflection from the tent, shouldn't be slacking at all!


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Feb 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans are you going to breed any skunk, what are your thoughts?


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 6, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Whats the ETA on the site having some produce mr Heisen?
> Also will you send them there bastards internationally if I pay postage?


if you dont get the hook up , ill be using an American address if Heisin decides not to do international straight away if your interested man


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 6, 2019)

Man I hope Canada is in play if not then remember this Heathen is an American Veteran Patriotic duty to hook me up


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I disagree. Parallel creates runaway sections and has to be done more precisely . Also the DC voltages are high enough to stop your heart.
> More people fry there setups and blow cobs and strips with parallel wiring than series. If one strip or cob draws a sink than its toast. You have to use resistors and all that bullshit.


That's not true. Say you have 24v strips. In parallel your voltage is 24v across every strip. The current is divided. So say you have 6 strips. 24v and you hook them in parallel on a hlg240-24a that's 10.0A max current. You divide the 10.0 by 6 which equals 1.667a per strip. At 24v bc the driver only puts out 24v. In series you daisy chain the strips. And you have to add up the voltage. So 6 strips times 24v which 144vdc. So you need ti buy a driver that will put out atleast 144v on the output. Series uses higher voltage. Parallel uses lower voltage.

Series you add the voltage of each strip, in parallel you divide the current but the voltage is 24v. Like on the f series or H inFlux_L06 strips. And it's not true that you have a greater chance of thermal runaway in parallel.

Edit: if your running 6 strips on the hlg240-24a it gives the strips 1.667mA per strip at 24v. If one strip fails the current goes to 2000mA bc you then divide by 5. Which on 10.0A driver 10 ÷ 5=2.0A or 2000mA


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 6, 2019)

Series you go from the driver + to the first strip + then out of - on the other side of the strip to the + of the next 1 wire. And you keep going then your last strips out is - back to the driver. To make a loop. You add the voltage. Which is higher. If your strips are 24v you need 24+24+24+24+24+24=144v and they are max say 1100mA so youd buy a HLG-240H-C1050A driver. Which the output wire on it will put out 119v-238v which will work. It gives each strip its 24v and gives each one 1050mA of current.


Edit: I promise series wiring uses way higher voltages. If you're in parallel using 24v the output wire on the driver will only put out 24v no more.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 6, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> That's not true. Say you have 24v strips. In parallel your voltage is 24v across every strip. The current is divided. So say you have 6 strips. 24v and you hook them in parallel on a hlg240-24a that's 10.0A max current. You divide the 10.0 by 6 which equals 1.667a per strip. At 24v bc the driver only puts out 24v. In series you daisy chain the strips. And you have to add up the voltage. So 6 strips times 24v which 144vdc. So you need ti buy a driver that will put out atleast 144v on the output. Series uses higher voltage. Parallel uses lower voltage.
> 
> Series you add the voltage of each strip, in parallel you divide the current but the voltage is 24v. Like on the f series or H inFlux_L06 strips. And it's not true that you have a greater chance of thermal runaway in parallel.
> 
> Edit: if your running 6 strips on the hlg240-24a it gives the strips 1.667mA per strip at 24v. If one strip fails the current goes to 2000mA bc you then divide by 5. Which on 10.0A driver 10 ÷ 5=2.0A or 2000mA


Naw man series wiring all the diodes share the exact same current
Parallel they only share voltage. As the diodes heat up they become resistant and 1 string can hog all the current. Parallel is more likely to fail than series.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Naw man series wiring all the diodes share the exact same current
> Parallel they only share voltage. As the diodes heat up they become resistant and 1 strong can hog all the current. Parallel is more likely to fail than series.


Lol ok man. I've built over 30 strip lights. A simple Google search will show you are wrong. I'm a master electrician of 20 years man. In parallel you divide the current the driver will put out 24v if your using a 24v strip or cob or whatever. If you're in series the output wire on the driver will tons higher. Look up the data sheet it will show you.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Man I hope Canada is in play if not then remember this Heathen is an American Veteran Patriotic duty to hook me up


I'm also ret. vet, if he won't mail it, he can mail to me, and I'll mail it to you! brothers for life man! I got you!

I was army you?


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 6, 2019)

I'll bet you a pack of every strain you release forever you are wrong.

If you buy 6 F series gen 3 strips. They are 24v. Wire it parallel. Using a HLG-240H-24A driver. Bc you want 240watts. The hlg240 does 10.0A max. At 24v. If you take a meter and put it on the driver output it will b 24v. Not more. If it's A type driver they can put out 28v I think. Hlg-240h-1050A puts out atleast 119v and that's what the meter will read. Not 24v.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 6, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I'll beat you a pack of every strain you release forever you are wrong.
> 
> If you buy 6 F series gen 3 strips. They are 24v. Wire it parallel. Using a HLG-240H-24A driver. Bc you want 240watts. The hlg240 does 10.0A max. At 24v. If you take a meter and put it on the driver output it will b 24v. Not more. If it's A type driver they can put out 28v I think. Hlg-240h-1050A puts out atleast 119v and that's what the meter will read. Not 24v.


I know your right about that but wrong about runaway. Parallel wiring each group to the driver has a greater chance of it than series.
Everything I have read on parallel led setups warns against it without resistors.
How can it not be when none of the strips share the same current only voltage


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 6, 2019)

Taken straight from the led gardener. The guy knows his shit

Wiring LEDs in Parallel Parallel wiring is most often used when working with constant voltage drivers. A lot of people are now using constant voltage drivers and wiring up their COBs in parallel, since the drivers are usually cheaper and people are more comfortable working with low voltages like 36V, as opposed to high-voltage series circuits that can be 200V+. One drawback is the fact that wiring COBs in parallel does make them vulnerable to thermal runaway. Thermal runaway refers to the process that occurs when a COB heats up, causing it to draw more current, which heats it up further, drawing even more current, and this loop continues until it destroys itself. Unless you implement something like a resistor to limit the maximum current, there’s nothing stopping the COBs from pulling as much current as the driver will provide if the COBs go into thermal runaway, or the voltage output of the driver rises. That being said, in my own testing, current levels have always stabilized at reasonable drive currents and I have only seen thermal runaway occur at very high currents that nobody is going to run at (3+ amps per COB!).


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I know your right about that but wrong about runaway. Parallel wiring each group to the driver has a greater chance of it than series.
> Everything I have read on parallel led setups warns against it without resistors.
> How can it not be when none of the strips share the same current only voltage


They do share the same. Bc strips are wired normally 8s12p both series and parallel. Internally on the strip. You dont need resistors. I have multiple lights running right now in parallel. No resistors. Thermal runaway isnt gonna happen at low voltages. Your chances of thermal runaway @24v are about 2% even in series your chances are very slim. Bc Samsung, bridgelux, cree they all way under rate their stuff. That's why ledgardner pushed like 7000mA through a QB with no failure. On a max 2800mA board. honestly they can probably handle 4800mA with cooling for years with no problems. Just like 1 footer eb series strips the datasheet says 700mA max. Theres several people pushing alot more through them one dude has the 560mm strips. Max is 1400mA on the datasheet hes been pushing 2400mA through them for over a year now. Not one single problem.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 6, 2019)

I've only used the CC Drivers. For example, I will take a Meanwell HLG240- 2100mA -B driver (119volts) and parallel 2 or even 3 Vero 29's 38 volts in parallel, then run in series.(row of 3 like you would regular series of 3) All 9 will be roughly 700mA each. That's a nice 240 watt spread with a "B style" driver. I like the "A type" because it uses every bit of cuurent, so I get close to 300 watts out of the type "A" 2100mA. The "B" gives you 2100mA only. That is what my "Kill-O-Watt" tells me at the wall.
It has been working fine for me. I do the QB's the same way. CV drivers are a different ball game. They are better for the QB's.
Correct me if you see something wrong, but so far, so good! lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

dam all that shit just doesn't make any dam sense to me, lol I'm trying.... it kills me


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 6, 2019)

This is why I avoid parallel wiring. Just to much extra shit to add inline with all the extra clutter.
I highly doubt this dude dont know what hes talking about


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> This is why I avoid parallel wiring. Just to much extra shit to add inline with all the extra clutter.
> I highly doubt this dude dont know what hes talking about


daauuuuum dem teeth!!! or I should say lack of....


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 6, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> They do share the same. Bc strips are wired normally 8s12p both series and parallel. Internally on the strip. You dont need resistors. I have multiple lights running right now in parallel. No resistors. Thermal runaway isnt gonna happen at low voltages. Your chances of thermal runaway @24v are about 2% even in series your chances are very slim. Bc Samsung, bridgelux, cree they all way under rate their stuff. That's why ledgardner pushed like 7000mA through a QB with no failure. On a max 2800mA board. honestly they can probably handle 4800mA with cooling for years with no problems. Just like 1 footer eb series strips the datasheet says 700mA max. Theres several people pushing alot more through them one dude has the 560mm strips. Max is 1400mA on the datasheet hes been pushing 2400mA through them for over a year now. Not one single problem.


I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm also ret. vet, if he won't mail it, he can mail to me, and I'll mail it to you! brothers for life man! I got you!
> 
> I was army you?


I was army as well 11b then re classed to 52 D , 9th ID , 25th ID 99th SB then Westcom then 2nd ACR , my Son just got out of Navy He was a Corpman just left a 3 year tour at Gitmo . Yea my Family everyone serves. I appreciate the offer , one I would gladly take if He doesn't ship to Canada


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> This is why I avoid parallel wiring. Just to much extra shit to add inline with all the extra clutter.
> I highly doubt this dude dont know what hes talking about


We are good with the Vero 29's on CC drivers. The vid confirmed it form me. People underestimate the quality of a Vero 29. They max at 4200mA and are built tough. 
I have never had an issue. I am just getting more spread out of the driver and a little better "efficacy".
I have an idea, let's all do a test of different lighting styles with these testers if Heisen agrees.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I was army as well 11b then re classed to 52 D , 9th ID , 25th ID 99th SB then Westcom then 2nd ACR , my Son just got out of Navy He was a Corpman just left a 3 year tour at Gitmo . Yea my Family everyone serves. I appreciate the offer , one I would gladly take if He doesn't ship to Canada


if he don't or cant, just let me know I got you!

and as far as I know, I don't think he can I could be wrong, but I believe it's against some laws and the fact it goes through customs, but there's ways around that, with it being beans, they are easy a shit to hide! and I'll dam sure take care of fellow brother in arms so don't stress it!

don't no body else ask, bc I'm only doing this bc he served! dam sure not taking that kinda risk for everybody, sorry!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

so @Heisenbeans you ship to Canada or what?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so @Heisenbeans you ship to Canada or what?


Yes I'll be shipping to canada


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Man I hope Canada is in play if not then remember this Heathen is an American Veteran Patriotic duty to hook me up


there ya go heathen! your good! ^^^


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yes I'll be shipping to canada


Fuc$ Yea!!¡'nn!!!!!!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yes I'll be shipping to canada


have you ever got some dates for us for maybe the free ones(that you don't know what's what), or the actual drops? or we still waiting? not trying to rush, just curious, I know ya busy as hell! I'm just figured couldn't hurt to ask!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 6, 2019)

time to roll a fatty of Chemo and celebrate International Shipping!!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> have you ever got some dates for us for maybe the free ones(that you don't know what's what), or the actual drops? or we still waiting? not trying to rush, just curious, I know ya busy as hell! I'm just figured couldn't hurt to ask!


The first ones are a couple weeks out and the actual real ones are about 6 weeks


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> The first ones are a couple weeks out and the actual real ones are about 6 weeks


Cant wait to try your fem, beans.


----------



## poor boy (Feb 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> The first ones are a couple weeks out and the actual real ones are about 6 weeks


Hey man this is poor boy trying to get in touch with you on those seeds need information to send my address and also need to send a little donation and if neither is possible please let me know one way or the other thanks man


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 6, 2019)

poor boy said:


> Hey man this is poor boy trying to get in touch with you on those seeds need information to send my address and also need to send a little donation and if neither is possible please let me know one way or the other thanks man


It's still a couple weeks out. Stay tuned and I'll post updates


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


>


Right? Lol.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


>


Yo what's up with crabby Patty's son. Heard you'll got the real haha


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

OK everybody chant with me, ready 1..2...3

we want more pics...
we want more videos...

lol sorry heisen I'm just excited! when can we be blessed with some new pics and vids!

I'm ready to taste the cake crosses! shit is gunna be something for the history books! if it ain't, we gone riot! lmfao! ya know how Nola boycotted the super bowl bc of that shit hole ref, and they did the funeral party thing?

that's what we Goin do, but the funeral parade style like they did for the super bowl! cant remember the dam name to save my life! you guys don't know what I mean right? if not look it up! In new Orleans, la, we don't cry for the dead! we celebrate them, by dancing in the streets with the coffin on our shoulders playing music and throwing a big ass party! lmfao I'm just messing with heisen but that is true and real, it is really fucking cool, especially for ppl that have never seen anything like it! I can't remember the correct name of it tho! if anyone interested and can't find it on Google hit me, and I'll find it for ya!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

oh yea, and like 99% of new Orleans are alcoholics! we even have drive threws where you can buy liquor! no such thing as a dry anything down there! plus every gas station has liquor, and some bars never close! some open a 6am. and close at 2pm lmfao, ones called bass church! and it's an after party only! 6am-2pm!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> OK everybody chant with me, ready 1..2...3
> 
> we want more pics...
> we want more videos...
> ...



Dude CUM down your getting lT all over everyone


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yes I'll be shipping to canada


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 6, 2019)

Goats22 said:


>


Now lets hope we be on the list


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 6, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I tried to upload pics earlier and it kept saying server error. And in an open space QB dont get as good penetration as cobs or hps. They have 120° diodes I believe. The par drops off super fast in an open room. Like really fast. Theres several videos showing how bad it drops off at the edges. They have bigger hotspot. But lack penetration on the sides, and corners. Numbers are numbers. Theres no way to dispute it. The numbers went way up in a tent or reflective sides. Not dogging them at all. I have several. I just dont think they were designed to hang in an open room. But they do make reflectors for them now. For open room use. I havent seen any par mapping with them on though. But they look sweet as hell with them on.


I have experience with Qb's in an open room. I believe what you've stated tho.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 6, 2019)

So much digital running in my place I loose connections in my driveway.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> OK everybody chant with me, ready 1..2...3
> 
> we want more pics...
> we want more videos...
> ...


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 6, 2019)

Man New Orleans got nothing on Leesville or Toledo Bend Res


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Dude CUM down your getting lT all over everyone


yea, I get a Lil excited sometimes! lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Man New Orleans got nothing on Leesville or Toledo Bend Res


idk, never been!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> oh yea, and like 99% of new Orleans are alcoholics! we even have drive threws where you can buy liquor! no such thing as a dry anything down there! plus every gas station has liquor, and some bars never close! some open a 6am. and close at 2pm lmfao, ones called bass church! and it's an after party only! 6am-2pm!


I can verify the drive thru liquor stores as well as the bars. With Cousin Zed rocking in his rocker with a double barrel SG inside chicken wire cage


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> idk, never been!


By Ft Polk


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea, I get a Lil excited sometimes! lol


Don't break out no Rebel Yell fucka


----------



## Turpman (Feb 6, 2019)

Cum down LOL


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 7, 2019)

Some new editions. These were put in veg kinda spaced out. I've had these cuts a while just not in DWC. Back left corner going left, GG4, Black banana cookies 9,Stardawg Corey,Sundae Driver, Lava Cake
Back right corner front row. Wedding Cake, GMO, Alien OG,Sunset Sherbert, Wedding Pie.
All that shit is dank. All these are getting reversed and I have quite a few cuts for seed moms
Purple punch and Adub are the last 2 for that system.
New crosses started tonight,

Mac1 x GG4
Ghost Og x GG4
Wedding Cake X wedding Pie
Wedding Cake S1s
Wedding Cake X Sundae Driver

 

Wedding pie nice structure


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Some new editions. These were put in veg kinda spaced out. I've had these cuts a while just not in DWC. Back left corner going left, GG4, Black banana cookies 9,Stardawg Corey,Sundae Driver, Lava Cake
> Back right corner front row. Wedding Cake, GMO, Alien OG,Sunset Sherbert, Wedding Pie.
> All that shit is dank. All these are getting reversed and I have quite a few cuts for seed moms
> Purple punch and Adub are the last 2 for that system.
> ...


fucking sexy!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 7, 2019)

Nice to see some ink too bro


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 7, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Nice to see some ink too bro
> View attachment 4277953


Haha thata a fuked up tattoo but I like it. Super cool


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Haha thata a fuked up tattoo but I like it. Super cool


Fucked up ?
how so bro lots still fresh few days old


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

yea can't share my shit sadly but I got a few flur-di-lis, and a couple others, army got pics of all my shit, and we'll I'm not legal! so it sucks lol!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Fucked up ?
> how so bro lots still fresh few days old


not trying to hate man, but yea, not exactly 100% on that art work! but look kool man! be happy, I got one so fucking bad, I call it the black blob!


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Feb 7, 2019)

ive got some wrist , arm and elbow tats. lotuses and skulls and tree of life


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 7, 2019)

What part dont ya like ? 
I like honest bro


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 7, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> What part dont ya like ?
> I like honest bro


Dont take it personal man. Just messing with u


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

deleting in like 20 seconds!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 7, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> but hey man this should make you feel better, at least you don't have no garbage shit like this, sorry can't show all like it said, I'm in books lol! I'm deleting this soon so get ya laughs in!
> 
> funny story behind this tho!
> View attachment 4277954


I see the cover ups.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I see the cover ups.


well that's part of the story! original was 15 in boot camp for bad kids, got an old lady initials! broke up before I even got out! was done with a needle thread, and ink from a pen! lmfap

first cover up was a banner, came out horrible! next night I'm around 19 years old, got piss poor drunk! buddy had a gun, woke up next morning with Saran Wrap cutting off circulation to my foot! 

shit was purple, not long after shit was infected fucking disgusting! and I've never gotten it taken care of, alot of memories behind it!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 7, 2019)

Saw a dick in there lol.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

and we'll that was like 15 years ago, give or take lol, it's not easily seen, so I don't really stress over it, plus it's a dam good laugh! young and dumb man!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I see the cover ups.


Lol...np I'm not offended in any way brother .
I like it it's a story arm .
From my first seed to my first award on site .


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Saw a dick in there lol.


lmfao naw no dicks, but initials, a banner, then the big black blob, and some shit on top!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 7, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> well that's part of the story! original was 15 in boot camp for bad kids, got an old lady initials! broke up before I even got out! was done with a needle thread, and ink from a pen! lmfap
> 
> first cover up was a banner, came out horrible! next night I'm around 19 years old, got piss poor drunk! buddy had a gun, woke up next morning with Saran Wrap cutting off circulation to my foot!
> 
> shit was purple, not long after shit was infected fucking disgusting! and I've never gotten it taken care of, alot of memories behind it!


Yuk


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Yuk


I was kid, and it wasn't a bad as it sounds, but that's also part why it looked so bad! didn't lose my foot or anything! but was a lesson learned! few lessons actually, don't let someone tat you when drunk, fresh needle or not! also learned Tats need to breath! not be smothered by Saran Wrap and cutting off circulation! also don't tat a tat the day after, just bc u don't like it! lmfao


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

I do have some really nice ones, but like I said, it's recorded with the army and we'll yea, not worth the risk to show off!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 7, 2019)

Either way you guys in for some fire.
I got wed cake crosses turning hairs red so it's about to be on., banana cookies pollen is in abundance fa sho.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 7, 2019)

Same artist my other chicken wing.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

those cake mixes are gunna be something else, I'm dying to get a taste of em!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Either way you guys in for some fire.
> I got wed cake crosses turning hairs red so it's about to be on., bana cookies pollen is in abundance fa sho.


Hope I make ya list one day .


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

gunna be some fire in these crosses that's for dam sure!

with as much absolute fucking fire, in every one of them genetics! it's impossible to not get some cup winners in there! I hope some of you legal guys will enter some cannabis cups! bc you can't even buy some of these genetics!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 7, 2019)

Sunset sherbert is straight fire, really starting to love that plant. Starting to frost up and smells just like a frozen citrus kinda push up pop or some shit. Like a fruit salad kind of. 
The banana cookies sunset cross is gonna be the sell out queen.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Sunset sherbert is straight fire, really starting to love that plant. Starting to frost up and smells just like a frozen citrus kinda push up pop or some shit. Like a fruit salad kind of.
> The banana cookies sunset cross is gonna be the sell out queen.


Ive got the gps cross, out of 11 only 1 lived! and so far well its garbage!

edit; never mind I'm thinking of the sundae driver cross!

really tho, I've had issues with most his beans, out of about 7 packs, didn't get 100% out of none! 2 packs got 1 or zero! now I may makes mistakes, but come on, it ain't that dam hard to pop some beans! I'll take blame for like 30% the rest are just garbage!


----------



## boybelue (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm just now reading y'alls argument over thermal runaway. I didn't think thermal runaway was even possible in series as when one goes out that's it you break the circuit(open circuit)?


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 7, 2019)

hey @Heisenbeans are you doing International shipping on testers if the buyer pays for shipping? 

i have an American address if you arent.

also i want to join in with the tats.

these are my recent ones. ive 2 sleeves and ones on my legs.


----------



## klx (Feb 7, 2019)

boybelue said:


> I'm just now reading y'alls argument over thermal runaway. I didn't think thermal runaway was even possible in series as when one goes out that's it you break the circuit(open circuit)?


Not series. Parallel.


----------



## boybelue (Feb 7, 2019)

klx said:


> Not series. Parallel.


Yea in parallel, they was arguing about which way was better as far as thermal runaway right? It doesn't exist in series


----------



## boybelue (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Taken straight from the led gardener. The guy knows his shit
> 
> Wiring LEDs in Parallel Parallel wiring is most often used when working with constant voltage drivers. A lot of people are now using constant voltage drivers and wiring up their COBs in parallel, since the drivers are usually cheaper and people are more comfortable working with low voltages like 36V, as opposed to high-voltage series circuits that can be 200V+. One drawback is the fact that wiring COBs in parallel does make them vulnerable to thermal runaway. Thermal runaway refers to the process that occurs when a COB heats up, causing it to draw more current, which heats it up further, drawing even more current, and this loop continues until it destroys itself. Unless you implement something like a resistor to limit the maximum current, there’s nothing stopping the COBs from pulling as much current as the driver will provide if the COBs go into thermal runaway, or the voltage output of the driver rises. That being said, in my own testing, current levels have always stabilized at reasonable drive currents and I have only seen thermal runaway occur at very high currents that nobody is going to run at (3+ amps per COB!).


You should have pulled up gromau's explanation of this he does a better job of explaining this than that other dude does.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 7, 2019)

Migrow on youtube just tested growmau5's Logic Puck. Very impressive!


----------



## INF Flux (Feb 7, 2019)

Dang y'all, can't keep up with this thread. Good on ya , heisen.


----------



## Paddletail (Feb 7, 2019)

I dig my Growmau5 pucks


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 7, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> if you dont get the hook up , ill be using an American address if Heisin decides not to do international straight away if your interested man


I am indeed interested T.S.G .. your a good egg for sure!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 7, 2019)

I see I missed all the ink posts Seriously if any of u are in or near Portland go to Lady Luck tattoo and ask for J9 multiple Tattoo magazine covers and she happens to be my Sis . She has inked up Shau Lin priests from as far away as CGina and a few celebs mad talent


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 7, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> I am indeed interested T.S.G .. your a good egg for sure!


sweet man well just see if Heisin wants to ship testers international or not. 

If he doesnt ill just use my American address and once they arrive ill forward them on to you buddy


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 7, 2019)

I can ship internationally if you guys pay for the shipping. I think discreet shipping through UPS is the best way to do it . In like a Tshirt or a CD case or some other way similar.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I can ship internationally if you guys pay for the shipping. I think discreet shipping through UPS is the best way to do it . In like a Tshirt or a CD case or some other way similar.


I'll gladly pay the freight and test and post a journal here If u need more testers


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 7, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I'll gladly pay the freight and test and post a journal here If u need more testers


No problem. I'm gonna post updates here and go through this thread as soon as the seeds are ready. I'll add a list of names and get everyone's address so all the seeds can go out.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 7, 2019)

OK, I've been lurking in and out of here long enough. I'm subbed. Your game is looking pretty tight @Heisenbeans. I'm looking forward to seeing what some of these do, particularly the Banana Cookies Sunset cross.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 7, 2019)

Well then, 171 pages, whew!! Took me a minute but I finished her up. Looks interesting, lots of good genetics to play with for sure, and being a Canuck, we don't have much access to ANY cuts. I'm pretty new around here, not to growing that's for sure, but doing the forum thing... Be looking forward to what you have going on.

I'd fire a couple in and post some pics if yer interested in having a no till test. I have 12, 15 gal pots, and can afford a couple or three for sure, maybe even a couple in each pot. Like I said, I'm in canada as well. I usually get the tshirt option with attitude, and has never failed. If you're interested I can send you some pics of what I have now. Not much but nice healthy plants as they are only on like day 10, but it'll give you some idea.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I can ship internationally if you guys pay for the shipping. I think discreet shipping through UPS is the best way to do it . In like a Tshirt or a CD case or some other way similar.


sweet i have no problem paying whatever shipping costs needed


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 7, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> sweet i have no problem paying whatever shipping costs needed


Remember when Canada had the best u could get? That day has past and won't return with guys like Heisen Cap and many others who have really stepped up


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 7, 2019)

tommarijuana said:


> It seems like people have to be a little more discrete nowadays.Seemed to never fail to just throw pks in a bubble mailer,and you always got them..they want to lock us down to just the "legal" gov't junk.You have the right idea @Heisenbeans ,include with something



I agree, I have received all my packs in those sealed mylar baggies wrapped in bubblewrap. Probably the cheapest option. I should really stop buying seeds, but it's an addiction. I just don't wanna miss out!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 7, 2019)

Like collecting sports cards nobody wants to miss out on the next 86 Fleer Jordan RC


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> QBs are legit as they come. I think ledgardner pushed like 7amps through one. Or something really high. Way past max. Jus kept going. Then it finally jus went out.


Yeah, there's a video on YouTube. He used a hlg-600 driver and pumped it into a qb288. It did fine until I got up to around 670 Watts. It didn't burn up or anything it just stopped working at that point. So I think it's safe to say that these QBs can take four times their rated wattage. The qb132s and the qb120s have even thicker and bigger PCBs because they are designed to run without a heatsink. So, I believe they could take even more than that


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 7, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> cool thanks guys, you have made up my mind for me! I think I will be happy!
> 
> last question, will I notice any difference in yield or density of my nugs? coming from hortilux eye 1k hps! the good bulbs lol! I've read the 550, will replace 1k single ended, but the 600 will replace a double ended hps! makes me think I'm looking at a possible increase! as long as nothing is a decrease in weight or density of my buds I'm happy, don't need an increase regardless of how awesome that would be!


Hlg exaggerates when they say the hlg 550 can replace a 1000 watt single ended HPS. Keep in mind that that fixture uses the 480 watt driver. I don't remember where I saw this, but if you look at the par/ppfd readings, it really takes 775 watts of QBs/strips to equal 1000 watt single ended HPS. People say we need 30 watts/sqft for QBs/strips, but, in my experience, you're better off in the 40 watt/sqft range.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I know your right about that but wrong about runaway. Parallel wiring each group to the driver has a greater chance of it than series.
> Everything I have read on parallel led setups warns against it without resistors.
> How can it not be when none of the strips share the same current only voltage


You are right about the potential for thermal runaway. However, since these boards can take four times their rated wattage, or more, I don't think it's a concern. Plus, I haven't heard of a single instance of thermal runaway happening with boards or strips since these things came out. But you are right, with parallel wiring on a CV driver, the risk of thermal runaway is there.

I prefer using constant voltage drivers and wiring in parallel because it's easier to match drivers with groups of boards that way, plus you can be sure to be able to use the max potential wattage of whichever boards you have.


----------



## boybelue (Feb 7, 2019)

Paddletail said:


> I dig my Growmau5 pucks


I'd like to do a combination of cobs, pucks and strips. I wonder if strips would be good for side lighting in a tent, lining the walls so far below plant canopy. Being almost cool to the touch.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I can ship internationally if you guys pay for the shipping. I think discreet shipping through UPS is the best way to do it . In like a Tshirt or a CD case or some other way similar.


I'm down with that, especially if it's some bad ass heisen beans tshirts!!! have you thought about getting some made! I'd dam sure send some cash now for one of them!!!! @Heisenbeans


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 7, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> You are right about the potential for thermal runaway. However, since these boards can take four times their rated wattage, or more, I don't think it's a concern. Plus, I haven't heard of a single instance of thermal runaway happening with boards or strips since these things came out. But you are right, with parallel wiring on a CV driver, the risk of thermal runaway is there.
> 
> I prefer using constant voltage drivers and wiring in parallel because it's easier to match drivers with groups of boards that way, plus you can be sure to be able to use the max potential wattage of whichever boards you have.


Not so much an issue with meltdowns as it is with uneven lighting. I have my boards setup to run in series.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Some new editions. These were put in veg kinda spaced out. I've had these cuts a while just not in DWC. Back left corner going left, GG4, Black banana cookies 9,Stardawg Corey,Sundae Driver, Lava Cake
> Back right corner front row. Wedding Cake, GMO, Alien OG,Sunset Sherbert, Wedding Pie.
> All that shit is dank. All these are getting reversed and I have quite a few cuts for seed moms
> Purple punch and Adub are the last 2 for that system.
> ...


Damn, those roots are gorgeous!


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 7, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Hlg exaggerates when they say the hlg 550 can replace a 1000 watt single ended HPS. Keep in mind that that fixture uses the 480 watt driver. I don't remember where I saw this, but if you look at the par/ppfd readings, it really takes 775 watts of QBs/strips to equal 1000 watt single ended HPS. People say we need 30 watts/sqft for QBs/strips, but, in my experience, you're better off in the 40 watt/sqft range.


I have a DIY HLG 550, yep 480h-c2100B. I promise it's not enough for my 5x5. I was thinking about adding a second one and someone on the quantam board thread told me today that if I went with more than what I have I would have to use CO2. Stay high, lol.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I have a DIY HLG 550, yep 480h-c2100B. I promise it's not enough for my 5x5. I was thinking about adding a second one and someone on the quantam board thread told me today that if I went with more than what I have I would have to use CO2. Stay high, lol.


what would u say for a 600, and a 4x4


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Not so much an issue with meltdowns as it is with uneven lighting. I have my boards setup to run in series.


I love wiring in series. It's so much safer than risking a runaway especially since I make my own lights. My wife would have a shit fit if I burned our house down.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 7, 2019)

Those tats made me think of this


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

when buying a fixture is there any chance of that runaway u guys talk about? that shit scares me, and i dam sure am not running any lights that could burn down my house at any Givin time just bc! I know theoretically any light can but the way you guys are making it sounds like it could be something very comon unfortunately I just don't know shit about this


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 7, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> what would u say for a 600, and a 4x4


Bulb or LED? 

I think 600w LED is good for 4x4, 750-800w for 5x5. My 4 qb288s are on a slate 6 which is long and narrow. I could easily add a second one to my 5x5


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Bulb or LED?
> 
> I think 600w LED is good for 4x4, 750-800w for 5x5. My 4 qb288s are on a slate 6 which is long and narrow. I could easily add a second one to my 5x5


hlg 600h qb

my bad, sometimes I just assume ppl know what I'm talking about and don't even give half the info needed lol!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm down with that, especially if it's some bad ass heisen beans tshirts!!! have you thought about getting some made! I'd dam sure send some cash now for one of them!!!! @Heisenbeans


@Heisenbeans come on man, heisen beans tshirts!!! I don't think I'm the only one who would want one!!! hell I'll preorder mine if need be!!! just use that logo u got! would be badass!!!

but no white plz god I destroy white! I'm sure most of us do!!


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 7, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> hlg 600h qb
> 
> my bad, sometimes I just assume ppl know what I'm talking about and don't even give half the info needed lol!


Yes, that light s awesome for a 4x4.

If you buy a pre-made kit It is wired in series, or the DIY kit version from HLG or KINDLED,etc they typically do not send you a constant voltage driver so you would want to wire it up in series.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 7, 2019)

@Heisenbeans, can you talk a little about your RDWC, nutrients (dry, bottled?) and lighting? What ppm is the CS that you make?


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 7, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Ive got the gps cross, out of 11 only 1 lived! and so far well its garbage!
> 
> edit; never mind I'm thinking of the sundae driver cross!
> 
> really tho, I've had issues with most his beans, out of about 7 packs, didn't get 100% out of none! 2 packs got 1 or zero! now I may makes mistakes, but come on, it ain't that dam hard to pop some beans! I'll take blame for like 30% the rest are just garbage!


Yeah man, with those GPS beans, there's just too much of a probability of shitty phenos. I had seven packs, traded all of them away except one, I'm still gonna get rid of that one.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Yes, that light s awesome for a 4x4.
> 
> If you buy a pre-made kit It is wired in series, or the DIY kit version from HLG or KINDLED,etc they typically do not send you a constant voltage driver so you would want to wire it up in series.


sorry I appreciate you helping, but I don't understand any of that, I'd be buying them pre built, would I have any worries running them the way they come?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> @Heisenbeans, can you talk a little about your RDWC, nutrients (dry, bottled?) and lighting? What ppm is the CS that you make?


he makes some videos on youtube! check em out! I think he covers all that!

look up heisen bubble


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Like collecting sports cards nobody wants to miss out on the next 86 Fleer Jordan RC


I've done some dumb shit in my life. And playing with a mj rookie card outside. When I was 6 is the top of the list. My mom still has the card. But its trashed. Its actually only a 1/3rd of a card now. Worthless. I had no idea he was going to be the greatest bball in the world. I wonder what they are worth now in mint cond.


----------



## boybelue (Feb 7, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> sorry I appreciate you helping, but I don't understand any of that, I'd be buying them pre built, would I have any worries running them the way they come?


Have you watched gromaus youtube videos?


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 7, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> what would u say for a 600, and a 4x4


That's 37.5 watts/sqft so it's close to 40 (what u need, imo) so will be good to go if they're cranked 100% in flower. Personally, I'd rather split it up into two HLG-320-54A drivers, but I think you said you need them pre-built, right? Won't make that much difference. Go for it.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Hlg exaggerates when they say the hlg 550 can replace a 1000 watt single ended HPS. Keep in mind that that fixture uses the 480 watt driver. I don't remember where I saw this, but if you look at the par/ppfd readings, it really takes 775 watts of QBs/strips to equal 1000 watt single ended HPS. People say we need 30 watts/sqft for QBs/strips, but, in my experience, you're better off in the 40 watt/sqft range.


30w sqft for veg. But it's really not enough for flowering unless it's a single plant. Spread out like a lady. I have 660w of Samsung f series gen 3s and 96 lm561c diode boards. And 4 red strips of 660nm and 672nm. It it will absolutely smash a 1khps. The hlg550 is close, but wont replace a 1k. I agree with you and I think growing abilities has alot to do with it as well.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 7, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> @Heisenbeans come on man, heisen beans tshirts!!! I don't think I'm the only one who would want one!!! hell I'll preorder mine if need be!!! just use that logo u got! would be badass!!!
> 
> but no white plz god I destroy white! I'm sure most of us do!!


Yeah, actually that Heisenberg face thing in white on a black T-shirt would look pretty awesome. Plus, I always thought it was a neat idea to get people to pay you to be a walking advertisement for you.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Have you watched gromaus youtube videos?


yea, he loses me in zero flat lol, even his "new to led start here" lol like 10 min, and then it might as well been in Chinese!


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> sorry I appreciate you helping, but I don't understand any of that, I'd be buying them pre built, would I have any worries running them the way they come?


I build n sell lights. For a hobby. You pay what i pay for parts. I dont charge a penny more for them. You also get the paper work where I paid for them. And drivers. I only charge for materials as they are and my labor. I'm alot cheaper than anyone else anywhere with legit diodes. Alot carry the same warranty. If you're not into building it yourself. You can save some cash and I'll build it for you. Just an option.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I can ship internationally if you guys pay for the shipping. I think discreet shipping through UPS is the best way to do it . In like a Tshirt or a CD case or some other way similar.



I just shipped to Canada loaded a DVD case down regular mail. Made it through. The biggest obstacle is the chi town hub. Them bastards.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I build n sell lights. For a hobby. You pay what i pay for parts. I dont charge a penny more for them. You also get the paper work where I paid for them. And drivers. I only charge for materials as they are and my labor. I'm alot cheaper than anyone else anywhere with legit diodes. Alot carry the same warranty. If you're not into building it yourself. You can save some cash and I'll build it for you. Just an option.


I'll definitely consider that, thank you, I'll have the cash in hand by end of march, and that's when I'm going shopping, but so far I've been pretty much sold on the hlg 600, although I know cobs are better, and most ppl prefer them, the lack of skills to build them, and cost of pre built ones has kinda left me without much choice! but for sure I appreciate the offer and I'll get with you soon to talk about it!


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I have a DIY HLG 550, yep 480h-c2100B. I promise it's not enough for my 5x5. I was thinking about adding a second one and someone on the quantam board thread told me today that if I went with more than what I have I would have to use CO2. Stay high, lol.


Swap out the b type driver for an A type and pick up almost 60 watts.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I love wiring in series. It's so much safer than risking a runaway especially since I make my own lights. My wife would have a shit fit if I burned our house down.


It's not really safer. Idky people say that. You get brighter leds in parallel. Less voltage drop, lower voltage to begin with. Under 300v thermal runaway really doesnt happen. It just doesnt carry enough amperage. You get more even lighting in parallel wiring. Bc you dont have the voltage drop going through your string. It really just depends on your comfort zone for wiring. Any time I can run 24v over 266v I will. Every single time. Just my preference.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'll definitely consider that, thank you, I'll have the cash in hand by end of march, and that's when I'm going shopping, but so far I've been pretty much sold on the hlg 600, although I know cobs are better, and most ppl prefer them, the lack of skills to build them, and cost of pre built ones has kinda left me without much choice! but for sure I appreciate the offer and I'll get with you soon to talk about it!


Yeah buddy just an option. But for the price of that 600. I can build two lights almost.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> he makes some videos on youtube! check em out! I think he covers all that!
> 
> look up heisen bubble



Yeah he definitely has hydro down to science. I've been thinkn bout building a 2 bucket system like his for a 32x32 tent. Just to see what I can pull out of 7.1 sqft may try in coco, but hydro weight wise would smash it.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah buddy just an option. But for the price of that 600. I can build two lights almost.


yea prebuilt with the dimmer knobs, is going to run me right at, 760 and maybe some change! I've found places to buy the kits cheaper in just don't trust myself! plus chance of fire and all that, it's not worth even chancing it! plus if I was to mess up something, I can't afford to fix or replace it! taken me months to save up to get these, and I'm getting close! kinda proud of myself lol, I'm on the poor side for sure lol!


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea prebuilt with the dimmer knobs, is going to run me right at, 760 and maybe some change! I've found places to buy the kits cheaper in just don't trust myself! plus chance of fire and all that, it's not worth even chancing it! plus if I was to mess up something, I can't afford to fix or replace it! taken me months to save up to get these, and I'm getting close! kinda proud of myself lol, I'm on the poor side for sure lol!


Yeah the lights I build. Are plug n play. Has dimmer knobs voltage/amperage kilowatt usage. And can also make it controlled from your phone at all times if you have wifi near your grow. I'm not trying to sell anything. I just do it for a hobby. My son helps me. He wants to be an electrician like me. I did the samething with my dad. Not build lights but that's how I learned about wiring to begin with. Every diode has the same warranty as if you bought it straight from Samsung or whoever. Or I can legit draw you a picture of how to wire it that a monkey could read. It really is simple. .


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> It's not really safer. Idky people say that. You get brighter leds in parallel. Less voltage drop, lower voltage to begin with. Under 300v thermal runaway really doesnt happen. It just doesnt carry enough amperage. You get more even lighting in parallel wiring. Bc you dont have the voltage drop going through your string. It really just depends on your comfort zone for wiring. Any time I can run 24v over 266v I will. Every single time. Just my preference.


The amps is what throttles the brightness. Volts are just volts that drive the cobs to make them come on. Volts multiplied by amps = watts so not sure why parallel would mean brighter.
Maybe brighter on one run more than the other because heat becomes a resistance factor causing one string to pull more amps than another.
I still think series is the way to go and no chance for failures.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 7, 2019)

I would either take whyte up on his offer or go with the rapid led DIY kits. They are priced as close to ordering the parts from them and stupid simple to put together.
12 cobs over a 4x4 and 15 over a 4x5 kills it with 37 volt cobs ran at 1400mA.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> The amps is what throttles the brightness. Volts are just volts that drive the cobs to make them come on. Volts multiplied by amps = watts so not sure why parallel would mean brighter.
> Maybe brighter on one run more than the other because heat becomes a resistance factor causing one string to pull more amps than another.
> I still think series is the way to go and no chance for failures.


Voltage drop in series causes the last light or strip or whatever to recieve less voltage in turn causing less light. Not always. In long strings, like 10-15 cobs. If you check the voltage at your first light and last light the voltage is different. If you check in parallel it's exactly the same.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 7, 2019)

If 1 diode fails open in your series string your whole string is dark.
If you are running in parallel with some headroom should one branch go open the others should have no trouble taking the current, unless you forgot to engineer that in.

Thermal runaway is an overblown failure mode that we would be seeing a lot of failures if it were a problem, I doubt people are balancing their parallel branches to 1%.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> The amps is what throttles the brightness. Volts are just volts that drive the cobs to make them come on. Volts multiplied by amps = watts so not sure why parallel would mean brighter.
> Maybe brighter on one run more than the other because heat becomes a resistance factor causing one string to pull more amps than another.
> I still think series is the way to go and no chance for failures.



If you're build a light that has tons of light sources. Like cobs. Series is the way to go absolutely. But like strips bc the diodes on the strips internally are wired in series parallel. They drawl exactly the same. It's really just preference. I just prefer to have 24v in my tent where I have wet shit and humidity. Than having 286v in it. It's really not that one is better than the other. It really depends on your set up. I mean if you wanna get down to brass tracks. Series parallel is the best circuit to ever be designed.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> If 1 diode fails open in your series string your whole string is dark.
> If you are running in parallel with some headroom should one branch go open the others should have no trouble taking the current, unless you forgot to engineer that in.
> 
> Thermal runaway is an overblown failure mode that we would be seeing a lot of failures if it were a problem, I doubt people are balancing their parallel branches to 1%.



Yeah I have yet to see a single thermal runaway on a light built by anyone with brains. I mean it can happen yes. But if wired right. You gotta better chance at winning the lottery.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 7, 2019)

This thread moves so fast, i get off work and have 4 pages to read through lol.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> This thread moves so fast, i get off work and have 4 pages to read through lol.


gives u something to do be happy! lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Voltage drop in series causes the last light or strip or whatever to recieve less voltage in turn causing less light. Not always. In long strings, like 10-15 cobs. If you check the voltage at your first light and last light the voltage is different. If you check in parallel it's exactly the same.
> View attachment 4278314


You would be hard pressed to find a driver to put that many cobs on. Cree makes the 36 volt cob which typically the most I think you will ever get on a string is 9 and that's driven super soft. 
I'm wiring them boards in series. 3 boards per 320 2100mA on dimmers. Should be a hoot for a 2x8


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> You would be hard pressed to find a driver to put that many cobs on. Cree makes the 36 volt cob which typically the most I think you will ever get on a string is 9 and that's driven super soft.
> I'm wiring them boards in series. 3 boards per 320 2100mA on dimmers. Should be a hoot for a 2x8


Yeah I know. I was just giving an example. But honestly if you put them in series parallel. You can put tons of them on a single driver. That's how I'm building my veg light. 2x2x3 tent gonna have 17 strips. Run super super soft. 788 diodes. Pushing like 0.22w a piece.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> You would be hard pressed to find a driver to put that many cobs on. Cree makes the 36 volt cob which typically the most I think you will ever get on a string is 9 and that's driven super soft.
> I'm wiring them boards in series. 3 boards per 320 2100mA on dimmers. Should be a hoot for a 2x8


Yeah three boards inclosed like that. You'll prob have to dim them some.

Edit: the hlg600-54 can run about 18 I think in pairs of 2. But they will be run at 764mA super soft and 33.5v only pushing like 25.xxWatts.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah three boards included like that. You'll prob have to dim them some.


How I would set up a 4x4 if I had to use boards. 6 boards and 2 drivers pushing right around 600 watts. 4x6 would use 9 boards. I think that extra kick would be good using the 2100 or the 2800 if I was in an open area. 
I think those boards will work good in that veg area I'm using them for.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> How I would set up a 4x4 if I had to use boards. 6 boards and 2 drivers pushing right around 600 watts. 4x6 would use 9 boards. I think that extra kick would be good using the 2100 or the 2800 if I was in an open area.
> I think those boards will work good in that veg area I'm using them for.



In a 4x4 I'd use 4 boards. Spaced out evenly. But you only got 3 didnt you? You could set em in a triangle but you're gonna soft spots in the long line of the triangle.

Edit: 3 boards in that space you built will rock no doubt about it.

6 boards I'd do 3 and 3. 3 per driver.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2019)

There was a guy on here or IG I cant remember but used 3 boards over a 2.5 x 6 I think. Running them at 2100mA and they absolutely crushed it. I mean the strain was a yielding strain but it still smashed. I was super impressed.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> In a 4x4 I'd use 4 boards. Spaced out evenly. But you only got 3 didnt you? You could set em in a triangle but you're gonna soft spots in the long line of the triangle.
> 
> Edit: 3 boards in that space you built will rock no doubt about it.
> 
> 6 boards I'd do 3 and 3. 3 per driver.


I dont think 4 in a 4x4 is enough. I think you'll get them drop offs of par drastically. Them boards are only 12 x 7 inches so trying to put 4 over a 4x4 I think your gonna lose on the outsides. That is why I went with cobs over the boards but if I had to use the boards I would put 6 over a 4x4 or 9 over a 5x5 and drive them softer for a bigger footprint.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> There was a guy on here or IG I cant remember but used 3 boards over a 2.5 x 6 I think. Running them at 2100mA and they absolutely crushed it. I mean the strain was a yielding strain but it still smashed. I was super impressed.


Yeah that makes sense. 3 over a 2.5x6 but there still driven hard so you'll get taller colas under the boards. I'm all about even tops cause it makes it easier when adjust the light height. I hate colas that wanna grow extra taller under the bulbs so you have to keep raising the lights and the outsides suffer or bend them over.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> In a 4x4 I'd use 4 boards. Spaced out evenly. But you only got 3 didnt you? You could set em in a triangle but you're gonna soft spots in the long line of the triangle.
> 
> Edit: 3 boards in that space you built will rock no doubt about it.
> 
> 6 boards I'd do 3 and 3. 3 per driver.


I got 6 boards with the slates. Gonna run them long ways across the short sides 8 inches apart down the length of the 2x8.
Yes 2 drivers per 3 boards at 2100. 50 volts per board at 2.1 amps will be right at 105 watts per board at max . I'll dim them down till I hit 20,000 lux across the top of the canopy


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 7, 2019)

They are 7 inches wide so that's almost 50 inches of board width. Its 96 inches total so 7 inches from the wall on each end and 7 inches apart will be perfect coverage.
12 of them bithes over a 4x8 would be retarded.
4 drivers maxed out at 1200 watts would murder two 600w HPS or 4 315s.


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Sunset sherbert is straight fire, really starting to love that plant. Starting to frost up and smells just like a frozen citrus kinda push up pop or some shit. Like a fruit salad kind of.
> The banana cookies sunset cross is gonna be the sell out queen.


Ohhh looks like I have a new want!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I dont think 4 in a 4x4 is enough. I think you'll get them drop offs of par drastically. Them boards are only 12 x 7 inches so trying to put 4 over a 4x4 I think your gonna lose on the outsides. That is why I went with cobs over the boards but if I had to use the boards I would put 6 over a 4x4 or 9 over a 5x5 and drive them softer for a bigger footprint.


I have 2 boards in a 2x4 and it is way too much light for the cabinet, well not really too much but more than enough for sure. I think 4 in a 4x4 would kick ass.

Edit: I think you might be right about the drop off towards the edges, especially on the 7' side.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2019)

Yeah that's QB biggest down fall. Is their ends and corner drop off. I think those reflectors that are being passed around now help with it. But they are for more open air runs. Like in a room. To help angle it down instead of out. I believe samsungs diode cast makes them 120° which is what causes the drop off on the perimeter. But if you're running six boards. Idk y I thought you said you got 3. But anyway 2 groups of 3. With like 8-12 inch gap between them, will cover what your tryna cover easily. And your setup for flower going with cobs was the right choice. I like cobs. But for me in tents, I just dont like the footprint. Inside tents or reflective sides strips n boards rock. Free air/open space cobs are where it's at. Especially with some of the new reflectors that are coming out. They angle the light perfectly. I seen where migrow did a par test n whatnot on the new chilLed pucks. They arent as efficient as the website says. Go figure. But soon as I finish this veg build. I'm building a monster light. With those pucks and custom made star diode pcbs inbetween. For the 32x32 tent I use for veg now. No reason for me to veg in a 2x2x3 then to a 32x32 then flower. I can get them big enough for me in the 2x2x3. So I'm ordering 4 pucks lol for the 32x32 7.1sqft gonna run em all together softly at 525w may order em now.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 7, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I have 2 boards in a 2x4 and it is way too much light for the cabinet, well not really too much but more than enough for sure. I think 4 in a 4x4 would kick ass.
> 
> Edit: I think you might be right about the drop off towards the edges, especially on the 7' side.


Yeah the entire purpose of the led market is efficiency, running more light points at a lower amp is driving them softer giving you more par per watt. Cost a little more up front but I think the end result over the footprint is better as opposed to less light sources driven at higher wattages.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah that's QB biggest down fall. Is their ends and corner drop off. I think those reflectors that are being passed around now help with it. But they are for more open air runs. Like in a room. To help angle it down instead of out. I believe samsungs diode cast makes them 120° which is what causes the drop off on the perimeter. But if you're running six boards. Idk y I thought you said you got 3. But anyway 2 groups of 3. With like 8-12 inch gap between them, will cover what your tryna cover easily. And your setup for flower going with cobs was the right choice. I like cobs. But for me in tents, I just dont like the footprint. Inside tents or reflective sides strips n boards rock. Free air/open space cobs are where it's at. Especially with some of the new reflectors that are coming out. They angle the light perfectly. I seen where migrow did a par test n whatnot on the new chilLed pucks. They arent as efficient as the website says. Go figure. But soon as I finish this veg build. I'm building a monster light. With those pucks and custom made star diode pcbs inbetween. For the 32x32 tent I use for veg now. No reason for me to veg in a 2x2x3 then to a 32x32 then flower. I can get them big enough for me in the 2x2x3. So I'm ordering 4 pucks lol for the 32x32 7.1sqft gonna run em all together softly at 525w may order em now.


If I had to do it all over I would have spent the extra coin and got more higher amp drivers. Dimmed them down and increase brightness as the canopy gets taller. I dont have any issue with what I have but I always have wanted to run 8 foot plants in 26 gallon totes on 5 foot centers under 2800 mA drivers.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> If I had to do it all over I would have spent the extra coin and got more higher amp drivers. Dimmed them down and increase brightness as the canopy gets taller. I dont have any issue with what I have but I always have wanted to run 8 foot plants in 26 gallon totes on 5 foot centers under 2800 mA drivers.


I have 8 or so cobs. I have older 36v cree 5000m cxa3050s they will handle 1800mA and will blind you. I've pushed 41.25v at 2350mA through them on active cooled cpu heatsinks. Just barely got warm. But man they are bright. Especially being white Kelvin every time I worked in the veg tent with them on. When i closed up and turned lights off in the room and leave to go outside I couldn't see shit for like 10-15 mins. They really mean they will cause eye problems. Bc they will. I got a pair of methods 7s its unreal how much nicer it is with them and still being able see. But I pulled them out for this new QB I'm testing. 97+cri 108e 4.5A at 24v. Its 4k. Decent vegging. But they say 2x2 one board free air no sink at all. Its alot thicker than hlgs but i just sint seeing a 2x2 flowering from it. And its loaded with resistors. And they make the same exact board with tons of reds. I mean tons.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 7, 2019)

Damn, all this led talk has me interested. Still running hps 4×600w and some cheapass clown light LEDs(they're really only for supplemental, they were for the veg tent, but I stole for extra flower lights). I've been kinda trying to decide whether to go LED or CMH. But with the strips, I could probably forgo the heatpump and just do in and out air with co2. Sounds much cheaper and more efficient.

My flower room is 9×6. Can I light that up with the samsung strips and whatever drivers? Would I need anything more than that? What would you recommend? Keeping in mind I'm a med guy (legal) and quality/potency can't suffer.


----------



## klx (Feb 7, 2019)

There are plenty of international stealth shipping techniques that work consistently. GPS always get through and their stealth is hide in plain sight style. Herbies and Attitude have good methods, they need to cos they guarantee delivery so costs them money if they get stopped. Sannies has a good way too, GLG as well. There are loads of ways.

Edit> But DVD case as someone suggested earlier is a red flag, nobody buys DVDs anymore.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I've done some dumb shit in my life. And playing with a mj rookie card outside. When I was 6 is the top of the list. My mom still has the card. But its trashed. Its actually only a 1/3rd of a card now. Worthless. I had no idea he was going to be the greatest bball in the world. I wonder what they are worth now in mint cond.


I passed up 2 10 box cases of 86 fleer basketball in 87 because the guy couldn't sell BB cards everyone just did baseball there were on average 2 Jordan RCs a box my biggest sportscard miss ever


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> If I had to do it all over I would have spent the extra coin and got more higher amp drivers. Dimmed them down and increase brightness as the canopy gets taller. I dont have any issue with what I have but I always have wanted to run 8 foot plants in 26 gallon totes on 5 foot centers under 2800 mA drivers.


Check out the conversation I sent see what u think I have used it to relocate many things for many years And never I mean never has it failed


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 7, 2019)

I like it. Only thing I ask is no one ever post the addresses used for shipping here on the thread.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 7, 2019)

klx said:


> But DVD case as someone suggested earlier is a red flag, nobody buys DVDs anymore.


We do in Canada.....


----------



## klx (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I like it. Only thing I ask is no one ever post the addresses used for shipping here on the thread.


Yeah man gotta keep on top of that, I see idiots posting full detailed descriptions of how their shit arrived.



nc208 said:


> We do in Canada.....


I stand corrected. Nobody (except Canadians) buys DVD's anymore. Nah, seriously, I know for a fact that DVD and CD cases are considered suspect by the Aussie customs.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 7, 2019)

klx said:


> Yeah man gotta keep on top of that, I see idiots posting full detailed descriptions of how their shit arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected. Nobody (except Canadians) buys DVD's anymore. Nah, seriously, I know for a fact that DVD and CD cases are considered suspect.


I got a way of doing it. Done deal


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 7, 2019)

@Heisenbeans Do you have to do anything in particular to get Uline to ship to you for free? I was trying to order a few things, and I don't see any free shipping option.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 7, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I like it. Only thing I ask is no one ever post the addresses used for shipping here on the thread.


there's a dumb ass born every day!!!


could anyone post some pics of these strips led builds everyone is talking about, I've tried looking online and only things I can find, are like 10 dollar led strips with glue on the back side lol, and I'm pretty sure you guys are not referring to that! if you are I'd be very shocked lol!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 7, 2019)

Phillip McCrack 
012 Ben Dover Rd 
Uranus , Miane 64788


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 7, 2019)

I still havnt figured out why the Postman runs after putting the mail in the box


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 8, 2019)

amazing,damm what a lineup
enjoying the vids, keep um coming hb


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Feb 8, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


>


First one to respond does that count if you live outside of US?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 8, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


>


if international don't count I got first dibs! I'm like 4 states away lol!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 8, 2019)

*"ooohhhhhh weeeeeee"* that shit right thurr, lmfao looking fire man! but 2 things I gotta say! @Heisenbeans you should think about making an "oooooh weeee" bean line lol, anyone following your videos knows thats like your signature saying for when your happy! not making fun man! I love it, just saying why not incorporate it into your shit! maybe a special line of beans with that written on the packs of some shit!

1 we know your not a "dirt" grower, bc for 1 us organic guys don't grow in dirt! we grow in soil! there's a big difference! lmfao

2 what in the hell you doing with a drink sitting on top ya dam cobs! come on man lmfao! I saw that and my heart sank! I guess you could easily replace it, but for me, I'd just about die!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 8, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> amazing,damm what a lineup
> enjoying the vids, keep um coming hb


watch them on YouTube on your tv, they get even better! watching that shit on a 70 inch screen does a lot of justice, compared to a dam 4 inch screen!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 8, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> *"ooohhhhhh weeeeeee"* that shit right thurr, lmfao looking fire man! but 2 things I gotta say! @Heisenbeans you should think about making an "oooooh weeee" bean line lol, anyone following your videos knows thats like your signature saying for when your happy! not making fun man! I love it, just saying why not incorporate it into your shit! maybe a special line of beans with that written on the packs of some shit!
> 
> 1 we know your not a "dirt" grower, bc for 1 us organic guys don't grow in dirt! we grow in soil! there's a big difference! lmfao
> 
> 2 what in the hell you doing with a drink sitting on top ya dam cobs! come on man lmfao! I saw that and my heart sank! I guess you could easily replace it, but for me, I'd just about die!


It was just a empty cup lol. I had just got done feeding the other ones and just set the cup up there.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 8, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> It was just a empty cup lol. I had just got done feeding the other ones and just set the cup up there.


makes me feel a lot better!


----------



## boybelue (Feb 8, 2019)

Ooohhhhhh weeeeeee, I like it, maybe even a strain name or the ooohhhhh weeeee gooooey line.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 8, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


>


Man I just awoke fed my dog and find that awesome video ooooohhh Weeeeee I am ready to kick this day right in the junk


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 8, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Man I just awoke fed my dog and find that awesome video ooooohhh Weeeeee I am ready to kick this day right in the junk


I'm Goin have everyone saying that shit now lmfao! heisen beans, the oohhh weeee king lmfao!


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 8, 2019)

klx said:


> There are plenty of international stealth shipping techniques that work consistently. GPS always get through and their stealth is hide in plain sight style. Herbies and Attitude have good methods, they need to cos they guarantee delivery so costs them money if they get stopped. Sannies has a good way too, GLG as well. There are loads of ways.
> 
> Edit> But DVD case as someone suggested earlier is a red flag, nobody buys DVDs anymore.


Plenty of people buy ps4 games and xbox games so it's not a red flag. To Canada anyway. The oz is way different. I've sent two packages to someone over there. Done differently both times. Both got snagged and never made it.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 8, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> there's a dumb ass born every day!!!
> 
> 
> could anyone post some pics of these strips led builds everyone is talking about, I've tried looking online and only things I can find, are like 10 dollar led strips with glue on the back side lol, and I'm pretty sure you guys are not referring to that! if you are I'd be very shocked lol!


http://ledgardener.com/diy-led-strip-build-designs-samsung-bridgelux/


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 8, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Plenty of people buy ps4 games and xbox games so it's not a red flag. To Canada anyway. The oz is way different. I've sent two packages to someone over there. Done differently both times. Both got snagged and never made it.


Man use your military skills bro I know someone who smuggled out 10g in uncut gem stones right thru mail drop from base camp in Thailand thru all customs right to the wife in Hawaii and paid 200 us for the lot and sold them when got back from deployment the right people have the knowledge bro trust me


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 8, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Man use your military skills bro I know someone who smuggled out 10g in uncut gem stones right thru mail drop from base camp in Thailand thru all customs right to the wife in Hawaii and paid 200 us for the lot and sold them when got back from deployment the right people have the knowledge bro trust me


Sorry thought it was greenthumbs I was responding to he an old dog like me


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 8, 2019)

All bullshit aside that is a tight set up and lineup those mystery seeds are going to be like digging out the toy from a box of Cracker Jacks . Fun as hell for people to run


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 8, 2019)

Call those mystery seeds Heisens Heroes


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 8, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Sorry thought it was greenthumbs I was responding to he an old dog like me


I was wondering if I missed something about Whyte being a vet lol, would have made since tho why he offered his help to me with the lights!

which FYI Whyte I will hit u up soon, and try and plan and work out something with you! and if u can do a badass cob set up or strips what ever for a lot less, I dam sure don't mind throwing you some extra cash for the work and help! or maybe even what ever you can save me, i can just pass your way! we all know that shit ain't cheap and isn't easy at all!

my main concerns would be safety and zero worries of fire or burning shit out, and having to replace! like i said this will be one time thing for me, taken a long time to save up the cash, but FYI I'd be shooting to have it down around the end of march! so no rush!!! we got time to plan and what not!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 8, 2019)

@whytewidow couldn't tag u above idk why! ^^^^

also everyone!!! my bad been posting alot!* A bad ass heisen bean video update! page 175 don't miss it! *

sorry for burying everything again with my dam nonsense. dam thread becoming the go too for everything under the sun lmfao! I'm trying not to screw it up too much, I just get excited, and enjoy talking and being here! so doing what I can to make up for it!


----------



## INF Flux (Feb 8, 2019)

Subbed to the YouTube channel,. Looks like a lot of fun! How do you have time to post? Lol


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 8, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


>


Thanks for the video update. It certainly answered some of my questions


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 8, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I was wondering if I missed something about Whyte being a vet lol, would have made since tho why he offered his help to me with the lights!
> 
> which FYI Whyte I will hit u up soon, and try and plan and work out something with you! and if u can do a badass cob set up or strips what ever for a lot less, I dam sure don't mind throwing you some extra cash for the work and help! or maybe even what ever you can save me, i can just pass your way! we all know that shit ain't cheap and isn't easy at all!
> 
> my main concerns would be safety and zero worries of fire or burning shit out, and having to replace! like i said this will be one time thing for me, taken a long time to save up the cash, but FYI I'd be shooting to have it down around the end of march! so no rush!!! we got time to plan and what not!



No unfortunately I'm not a vet. Everyone in my family is. But I got into some felony trouble early on in my life making bad decisions. So I wasnt allowed to join. I got caught with 2 zips of weed on my 18th bday. And being in a super small community. They made a big deal out of it. I was the entire front page of the local news paper like I was drug kingpin. It was horrible. You wouldve thought I killed someone baby. I did my time paid my fines. After my 6 year sting of not getting in trouble i got it removed from my record. And dropped down to misdemeanor possession. And sealed. But it was already too late to join the military. I really disappointed my family. But all as been forgiven. Except for myself. Bc I really wanted to do electrical engineering through the army. But had to settle for a university.

Edit: but whenever your ready we can go over options of what you want and whatnot.


----------



## bighitter420 (Feb 8, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I was wondering if I missed something about Whyte being a vet lol, would have made since tho why he offered his help to me with the lights!
> 
> which FYI Whyte I will hit u up soon, and try and plan and work out something with you! and if u can do a badass cob set up or strips what ever for a lot less, I dam sure don't mind throwing you some extra cash for the work and help! or maybe even what ever you can save me, i can just pass your way! we all know that shit ain't cheap and isn't easy at all!
> 
> my main concerns would be safety and zero worries of fire or burning shit out, and having to replace! like i said this will be one time thing for me, taken a long time to save up the cash, but FYI I'd be shooting to have it down around the end of march! so no rush!!! we got time to plan and what not!



Whyte really helped me in choosing my new qb setup. He is a good dude. Thanks again


----------



## Turpman (Feb 8, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


>


Right on looks saweet.

Not sure if you already mentioned it but are you needing some cash for shipping on theses testers? I’m guessing your sight will be sending out an email to those selected with details?
Thanks for another update. Don’t know where you find the time.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 8, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> @whytewidow couldn't tag u above idk why! ^^^^
> 
> also everyone!!! my bad been posting alot!* A bad ass heisen bean video update! page 175 don't miss it! *
> 
> sorry for burying everything again with my dam nonsense. dam thread becoming the go too for everything under the sun lmfao! I'm trying not to screw it up too much, I just get excited, and enjoy talking and being here! so doing what I can to make up for it!





NoWaistedSpace said:


> I offered to build COB setups months ago, but no one was interested. lol


I might be interested in a couple I have 5 x 5 tents 6.5 height me a cost breakdown for full spectrum


whytewidow said:


> No unfortunately I'm not a vet. Everyone in my family is. But I got into some felony trouble early on in my life making bad decisions. So I wasnt allowed to join. I got caught with 2 zips of weed on my 18th bday. And being in a super small community. They made a big deal out of it. I was the entire front page of the local news paper like I was drug kingpin. It was horrible. You wouldve thought I killed someone baby. I did my time paid my fines. After my 6 year sting of not getting in trouble i got it removed from my record. And dropped down to misdemeanor possession. And sealed. But it was already too late to join the military. I really disappointed my family. But all as been forgiven. Except for myself. Bc I really wanted to do electrical engineering through the army. But had to settle for a university.
> 
> Edit: but whenever your ready we can go over options of what you want and whatnot.


no worries part of the thing of serving is so others don't have to it isn't for everyone . Some like u would have but life has a way of making all of us eat a shit sandwich somewhere in the journey


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 8, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> http://ledgardener.com/diy-led-strip-build-designs-samsung-bridgelux/


I just want to add, and this is just me because many people do prefer the strips, but since they require heatsinks, or aluminum u channel for each strip, it makes it not worth it to me financially. Plus, having to wire all of those strips. IMO, it's so much easier and cheaper to get quantum boards that don't require heatsinks, like the QB132s or the QB120s.

If you look at the Ledgardener builds, it's about $300 to cover a 2 x 4 space. You can do that for less than $200 with the boards as opposed to the strips.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 8, 2019)

"I hate growing in dirt, fuck that shit" That is a memorable quote from this past video update. I love it.


----------



## Turpman (Feb 8, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> I just want to add, and this is just me because many people do prefer the strips, but since they require heatsinks, or aluminum u channel for each strip, it makes it not worth it to me financially. Plus, having to wire all of those strips. IMO, it's so much easier and cheaper to get quantum boards that don't require heatsinks, like the QB132s or the QB120s.
> 
> If you look at the Ledgardener builds, it's about $300 to cover a 2 x 4 space. You can do that for less than $200 with the boards as opposed to the strips.


Bridelux EB strips don’t require cooling if you run them at the suggested .7A. However you need to mount them to something they are pretty floppy swinging in the breeze. I use suspended ceiling L chanel/or aluminium 1/4 tile moulding for framework. DIY as hell


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 8, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> No unfortunately I'm not a vet. Everyone in my family is. But I got into some felony trouble early on in my life making bad decisions. So I wasnt allowed to join. I got caught with 2 zips of weed on my 18th bday. And being in a super small community. They made a big deal out of it. I was the entire front page of the local news paper like I was drug kingpin. It was horrible. You wouldve thought I killed someone baby. I did my time paid my fines. After my 6 year sting of not getting in trouble i got it removed from my record. And dropped down to misdemeanor possession. And sealed. But it was already too late to join the military. I really disappointed my family. But all as been forgiven. Except for myself. Bc I really wanted to do electrical engineering through the army. But had to settle for a university.
> 
> Edit: but whenever your ready we can go over options of what you want and whatnot.


Small towns and conservative mind sets. My buddy did over a year for crossing state lines with a pound of brick weed. A good kid too, in college at the time. Bullshit for sure, ruined his life.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Small towns and conservative mind sets. My buddy did over a year for crossing state lines with a pound of brick weed. A good kid too, in college at the time. Bullshit for sure, ruined his life.


that shit is just fucking stupid! it's a crime to lock someone up for that shit! just fucking pisses me off! it's not even a real fucking drug! fuck America was built on fucking pot, i g2g smoke, shit stresses me out!


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Small towns and conservative mind sets. My buddy did over a year for crossing state lines with a pound of brick weed. A good kid too, in college at the time. Bullshit for sure, ruined his life.


Unfortunately, from my observation, many cops are in it just to ruin lives. Not to make society safer, or to help anyone, just to ruin lives. That's why you see so many cops get caught lying to get someone convicted when the cop himself knows the person is innocent. They don't give a shit. They are trained with an "us against them" mentality. They just want to ruin lives.

That said, I have had two cops let me off for paraphernalia and weed when they could have taking me to jail.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 8, 2019)

Just got some new 3 gallon containers. As soon as I get some of these heisenbeans, while I'm waiting for potential mothers to grow, I'm going to grow a few 12/12 from seed, see if I can be the first one with flower pics. It's a race!!!! lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 8, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Unfortunately, from my observation, many cops are in it just to ruin lives. Not to make society safer, or to help anyone, just to ruin lives. That's why you see so many cops get caught lying to get someone convicted when the cop himself knows the person is innocent. They don't give a shit. They are trained with an "us against them" mentality. They just want to ruin lives.
> 
> That said, I have had two cops let me off for paraphernalia and weed when they could have taking me to jail.


I've been let off many time from traffic tickets by showing my miltirty id in the past, bc a big part of popo, are ex military! but sadly I don't think it would do shit with what I do now! it's all just fucked up Man, I try not to think about it, and I'll just cross that bridge when I get to it, if I ever get to it! hopefully I never see that day! but honesty my state is a cunt hair from being legal! I'm considering slowing down a lot, and just doing maybe 1 or 2 big ladies at a time, until it is legal! just to sleep better at night!!


I have a question, I've been wondering for a long time! let's say we get busted! do the cops weigh the entire plant stalk and all, and while wet? or do they go buy what it will be dried and ready! bc with what I have right now, absolute max with a horseshoe rammed up my ass I'll get 2 pounds from this harvest! but weighed wet stalk and all possibly be around 30 or 40 pounds! and if they weigh the pot and shit, and I just filed it up! could easy wind up being charged with a few hundred pounds for everything! and god knows I can't grow 100 pounds in like 5 fucking years! I've always really wanted to know about that!


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 8, 2019)

Buncha nubcakes. Pretty soon people will be posting pictures of dogs. Then someone will post pictures of naked women fixing cars. GPS thread all over again.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 8, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I've been let off many time from traffic tickets by showing my miltirty id in the past, bc a big part of popo, are ex military! but sadly I don't think it would do shit with what I do now! it's all just fucked up Man, I try not to think about it, and I'll just cross that bridge when I get to it, if I ever get to it! hopefully I never see that day! but honesty my state is a cunt hair from being legal! I'm considering slowing down a lot, and just doing maybe 1 or 2 big ladies at a time, until it is legal! just to sleep better at night!!
> 
> 
> I have a question, I've been wondering for a long time! let's say we get busted! do the cops weigh the entire plant stalk and all, and while wet? or do they go buy what it will be dried and ready! bc with what I have right now, absolute max with a horseshoe rammed up my ass I'll get 2 pounds from this harvest! but weighed wet stalk and all possibly be around 30 or 40 pounds! and if they weigh the pot and shit, and I just filed it up! could easy wind up being charged with a few hundred pounds for everything! and god knows I can't grow 100 pounds in like 5 fucking years! I've always really wanted to know about that!


Ive seen cases where cops literally weighed rootballs and the dirt too. Its like you gotta have a lawyer who is pot savy or related to the judge basically.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 8, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Buncha nubcakes. Pretty soon people will be posting pictures of dogs. Then someone will post pictures of naked women fixing cars. GPS thread all over again.


Come on now, this is heisenbeans thread, and it's also a community of people with common interests.. We're not posting pictures of our flowering nugs yet because nobody's got any seeds yet. When that happens I'm sure that will be dominating the thread.

And, this is nowhere near the GPS thread. There are too few assholes on here to be anything like that.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 8, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Buncha nubcakes. Pretty soon people will be posting pictures of dogs. Then someone will post pictures of naked women fixing cars. GPS thread all over again.


Glad youre here to set them straight. 

"Can I have some beans?" 

There now thread is back on track.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 8, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I've been let off many time from traffic tickets by showing my miltirty id in the past, bc a big part of popo, are ex military! but sadly I don't think it would do shit with what I do now! it's all just fucked up Man, I try not to think about it, and I'll just cross that bridge when I get to it, if I ever get to it! hopefully I never see that day! but honesty my state is a cunt hair from being legal! I'm considering slowing down a lot, and just doing maybe 1 or 2 big ladies at a time, until it is legal! just to sleep better at night!!
> 
> 
> I have a question, I've been wondering for a long time! let's say we get busted! do the cops weigh the entire plant stalk and all, and while wet? or do they go buy what it will be dried and ready! bc with what I have right now, absolute max with a horseshoe rammed up my ass I'll get 2 pounds from this harvest! but weighed wet stalk and all possibly be around 30 or 40 pounds! and if they weigh the pot and shit, and I just filed it up! could easy wind up being charged with a few hundred pounds for everything! and god knows I can't grow 100 pounds in like 5 fucking years! I've always really wanted to know about that!





VillageAnt said:


> Come on now, this is heisenbeans thread, and it's also a community of people with common interests.. We're not posting pictures of our flowering nugs yet because nobody's got any seeds yet. When that happens I'm sure that will be dominating the thread.
> 
> And, this is nowhere near the GPS thread. There are too few assholes on here to be anything like that.


LMAO You don't like a bunch of people getting along and hangin to out till Heisen drops Intel? You must generally be miserable? that or just hackin on us ? Help me out I'm a tad slow.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 8, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Come on now, this is heisenbeans thread, and it's also a community of people with common interests.. We're not posting pictures of our flowering nugs yet because nobody's got any seeds yet. When that happens I'm sure that will be dominating the thread.
> 
> And, this is nowhere near the GPS thread. There are too few assholes on here to be anything like that.


funny thing is, this thread started off ten time worst than the GPS thread lol, every body hating on heisen, and a ton of bullshit! but I have a feeling when the drops and testers start, will prolly have a new one started! 

bc for business purposes, no one is gunna want to read through 200 pages, for maybe 5 pages worth of updates! so it would make sense to have a new thread started, let heisen make the first page or 2 with all his info, and what ever he wants, then all the testers and shit, and have a real heisen beans thread! just bc if the way this one started, and the first 50 dam pages full of trolls and fuckery! I just can't see him continuing this thread as his business thread, if you catch what I'm saying!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 8, 2019)

but he's right for now this thread has basically just been everyone hanging out, and waiting for new updates like a bunch of children! which really can't be bad advertisement! and it's been like that for some time! 

and being a sponsor or w.e. heisen is here, I'm sure he can easily have a thread made, that's blocked from comments except for his. and he could run all his updates, and then when testers drop open it up, and it would become the real and final heisen beans business thread! that's what I'd do!

just saying that would make perfect sense to me, I'm sure no buinsess wants advertising, like the way this thread started! it was a shit show. all his haters came out the woodwork lol!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 8, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> funny thing is, this thread started off ten time worst than the GPS thread lol, every body hating on heisen, and a ton of bullshit! but I have a feeling when the drops and testers start, will prolly have a new one started!
> 
> bc for business purposes, no one is gunna want to read through 200 pages, for maybe 5 pages worth of updates! so it would make sense to have a new thread started, let heisen make the first page or 2 with all his info, and what ever he wants, then all the testers and shit, and have a real heisen beans thread! just bc if the way this one started, and the first 50 dam pages full of trolls and fuckery! I just can't see him continuing this thread as his business thread, if you catch what I'm saying!


Haters gonna hate thing is a group of us been here the whole time and had a good time and seen Heisen goin all Jay Bilas since day 1 and Heisen knows that I gotta get to work


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 8, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Haters gonna hate thing is a group of us been here the whole time and had a good time and seen Heisen goin all Jay Bilas since day 1 and Heisen knows that I gotta get to work


lol yea, I was here pretty dam early, I don't know about page 1, I think I was somewhere around like 5 or 10, but was the first day or 2, then my updates got shut off somehow, and I figured it was just slow. so I missed a lot of the middle, plus I had to just get outta all the bs, it really was a mess. just mother fuckers slinging as much shit as they could at heisen and anyone that wanted to see what he's doing! that's why I just can't see this thread being the final home for his buisness! I know dam well I wouldn't want it to be if it was my bis!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 8, 2019)

Stay tuned for a new edition. Super stupid excited to get this cut. If everything goes right you'll gonna get in line behind these seeds. Holy shit. Not saying nothing till I have her in my hands.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 8, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Stay tuned for a new edition. Super stupid excited to get this cut. If everything goes right you'll gonna get in line behind these seeds. Holy shit. Not saying nothing till I have her in my hands.


lol here he goes, like we all ain't on the edge of our seats already lmfao!

and btw, I made it here on page 4! lol was a tad late to the party!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 8, 2019)

See that just like I said Jay Bilas ballin . Dropping Intel , what's that? Yea it's crickets Heathens


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 8, 2019)

@Heisenbeans maybe u can answer this for me, I tagged ya in another thread if u wanna read what happened!

but how long does a girl take to turn hermi, from the day she was stressed, and then how long from that day do seeds form, and how long till there mature fat fuckers!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 8, 2019)

If u aren't here to help or support launch walk


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 8, 2019)

or maybe one of you other shit heads can help! I'm heart broken right now! feel like someone just took a shit down my throat!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/plz-help-major-issue-need-advise.984322/#post-14735142


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 8, 2019)

What happened bro can't open link


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 8, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> What happened bro can't open link


got new ac, forget to check for light leak, well new ac is garbage, went in early today, and saw half the mother fucking room lit up! sun shinning right through vent of the ac! now I'm just worried that it will turn hermi, bc of the stress, it went 2 days before I caught it, but yesterday the tents were closed, today I left them open, I forgot!

normally lights run from 7-7 all night long, when I seen this. I unplugged everything! so lights should be on now, but there not! 

since I can't fix the leak, bc it's comes through the ac, I planned to have em shut off all night, and restart the 12/12 at about 7am tomorrow morning, and now run lights through the day! so the light leak won't be a problem, won't be any light leaks through the night!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 8, 2019)

I get there's nothing that can be done really, other than shutting the lights out, which I've done!

so I'm kinda just looking for advise and info, as to how long seeds will take to form and banannas to form! just preparing for the worst!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 8, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> got new ac, forget to check for light leak, well new ac is garbage, went in early today, and saw half the mother fucking room lit up! sun shinning right through vent of the ac! now I'm just worried that it will turn hermi, bc of the stress, it went 2 days before I caught it, but yesterday the tents were closed, today I left them open, I forgot!
> 
> normally lights run from 7-7 all night long, when I seen this. I unplugged everything! so lights should be on now, but there not!
> 
> since I can't fix the leak, bc it's comes through the ac, I planned to have em shut off all night, and restart the 12/12 at about 7am tomorrow morning, and now run lights through the day! so the light leak won't be a problem, won't be any light leaks through the night!


It don't mean nothin brother not a thing u know overcome adapt troop


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 8, 2019)

On a happy note I am going to flush 3 purple apollos and a Caboose and clean that 3 x 3 for Heisen testers pics of said tent after I clean her goat smelling ass


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 8, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I get there's nothing that can be done really, other than shutting the lights out, which I've done!
> 
> so I'm kinda just looking for advise and info, as to how long seeds will take to form and banannas to form! just preparing for the worst!


You'll be fine man. I stress tested that glue from the get. Use to go in and turn lights on when I felt like it. Taking pics and videos and all kinds of shit. I still do now. I go in all the time and she has yet to throw a stray ball ever.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 8, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> You'll be fine man. I stress tested that glue from the get. Use to go in and turn lights on when I felt like it. Taking pics and videos and all kinds of shit. I still do now. I go in all the time and she has yet to throw a stray ball ever.


fuck yea, I was really hoping you would say some shit like that! I know you have said a few times already that u stress tested it before. I just didn't think it would be to that extant! 

man holy fucking fuck, I've been a wreck! you of all ppl, know how hard I been working on this baby! man fucking thank you, I fucking love you lol, not really but fucking thank you, I'm going try and do a back flip with my old ass!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 8, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> fuck yea, I was really hoping you would say some shit like that! I know you have said a few times already that u stress tested it before. I just didn't think it would be to that extant!
> 
> man holy fucking fuck, I've been a wreck! you of all ppl, know how hard I been working on this baby! man fucking thank you, I fucking love you lol, not really but fucking thank you, I'm going try and do a back flip with my old ass!


See worm has turned for u just that fast I get it u like me and care but not worth letting stress eat your pancreas Bro


----------



## boybelue (Feb 8, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> fuck yea, I was really hoping you would say some shit like that! I know you have said a few times already that u stress tested it before. I just didn't think it would be to that extant!
> 
> man holy fucking fuck, I've been a wreck! you of all ppl, know how hard I been working on this baby! man fucking thank you, I fucking love you lol, not really but fucking thank you, I'm going try and do a back flip with my old ass!


What kind of leak you got? She may not herm on ye, but she might re-veg some if you have a small leak during the dark cycle for a longer period of time. Small interruptions are usually ok but longer small leaks for a couple of days can start re-veg. You'll start to see little round smooth edges leaves growing from your buds and if it gets bad the colas with shoot or extend with a shoot with new pistols. Keep your dark cycle dark.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 8, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Stay tuned for a new edition. Super stupid excited to get this cut. If everything goes right you'll gonna get in line behind these seeds. Holy shit. Not saying nothing till I have her in my hands.


This what you dmed me about?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 8, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> This what you dmed me about?


Don't be wriggling your maggot in our faces like a VIP Whyte


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 8, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> This what you dmed me about?


Yeah man that's a wrap. I sealed the deal.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 8, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah man that's a wrap. I sealed the deal.


Heisen just publically propped Whyte I prostate myself in front of my ignorance


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 8, 2019)

I am having a fun night off that is all


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 8, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah man that's a wrap. I sealed the deal.


Saaaaweet.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 8, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Don't be wriggling your maggot in our faces like a VIP Whyte


Lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 8, 2019)

boybelue said:


> What kind of leak you got? She may not herm on ye, but she might re-veg some if you have a small leak during the dark cycle for a longer period of time. Small interruptions are usually ok but longer small leaks for a couple of days can start re-veg. You'll start to see little round smooth edges leaves growing from your buds and if it gets bad the colas with shoot or extend with a shoot with new pistols. Keep your dark cycle dark.


the leak is coming from well basically the entire dam ac, my broke, and new one will be here I'm about 2 or 3 weeks, so I had it get something for the time being, and had to go cheap! but it's a lot of light! enough to where when I went in to look in flipped my shit!(not like actually flipping stuff) I'd like to say she only got light leak for all of today, possibly only half the day, bc sunrise and sunset, on diff. sides! they day before I'm like 99% sure the tents were closed, now they may leak a tad. but considering how much light there was. I can't see it getting through! maybe but idk!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 8, 2019)

so what the hell I miss????


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 8, 2019)

also if any of you led guys know anything about hooking up a radio in the car, I could use some help with that and I'll pm ya! got one for the wife, it's nice and cheap, but after hooking it up through the wireharness, for some reason the thing won't power on! it's hooked up right, tested the wires, and it's not really getting much power, my buddy that's doing it all for me thinks the stock radio have 2 plug in things, bc one may be a safety thing, and has to be hooked up, in order for the other wires to give full power to turn the dam thing on! but we're stuck, no idea! would love some help! if any of you guys know about that stuff!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 8, 2019)

Some of them window ac just leak light man. Not much u can do about it without making a box and fabricating a bunch of shir


----------



## Sebud (Feb 9, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> the leak is coming from well basically the entire dam ac, my broke, and new one will be here I'm about 2 or 3 weeks, so I had it get something for the time being, and had to go cheap! but it's a lot of light! enough to where when I went in to look in flipped my shit!(not like actually flipping stuff) I'd like to say she only got light leak for all of today, possibly only half the day, bc sunrise and sunset, on diff. sides! they day before I'm like 99% sure the tents were closed, now they may leak a tad. but considering how much light there was. I can't see it getting through! maybe but idk!


Tape a temporary filter to it should knock the light out


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 9, 2019)

First 4x4 packed with seed moms.
Following the name is crosses already made with them. Alot more to come in the next couple weeks. First plant is the mother plant on the table and the names after are the pollen donors.
I have a ton more crosses coming up as well as S1s. I will have a pile of seeds to give out so you guys dont stress. I'm going to post the list of everyone getting seeds here first and the week before they all go out just tell me what 3 packs you want and starting with the first names on the list they will get the packs available till they are all gone. S1s will be sold on the website except for the mac1s. All s1 purchases will get a free pack of anything that is available after all the free packs are gone out. Once all the first round seeds are gone people will selected as testers based on there efforts and journals. Also tester sign up on the website will be wide open.
So in a nutshell everyone who has contributed to this thread from this post back and my Izg followers will get 3 packs of your choice.
I'll put up the list in the next few days. All contest winners are at the front of list by default.

List of crosses so far.



Mom - Wed cake ( X banana cookies, S1s, GG4
Mom - Sundae driver (x wedding cake, banana cookies
Mom - Mac1 (x banana cookies, GG4,wed cake,S1s
Mom - Adub - just added
Mom - Purple punch - just added
Mom - GG4 - just added
Mom - Sunset sherbert ( x wed cake
Mom - Stardawg Corey - just added
Mom - Wedding Pie ( x wed cake
Mom - Ghost OG ( x GG4 , S1s
Mom - Black banana cookies (x Mac1,s1s,GG4
Mom - Katsu Bubba kush, s1s
Mom - GMO ( x Black banana,



Sundae Driver knocked up with wedding cake pollen. Starting to pack on the frost.all the cake pollen has taken. Them hairs are all out pollinated.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 9, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> First 4x4 packed with seed moms.
> Following the name is crosses already made with them. Alot more to come in the next couple weeks. First plant is the mother plant on the table and the names after are the pollen donors.
> I have a ton more crosses coming up as well as S1s. I will have a pile of seeds to give out so you guys dont stress. I'm going to post the list of everyone getting seeds here first and the week before they all go out just tell me what 3 packs you want and starting with the first names on the list they will get the packs available till they are all gone. S1s will be sold on the website except for the mac1s. All s1 purchases will get a free pack of anything that is available after all the free packs are gone out. Once all the first round seeds are gone people will selected as testers based on there efforts and journals. Also tester sign up on the website will be wide open.
> So in a nutshell everyone who has contributed to this thread from this post back and my Izg followers will get 3 packs of your choice.
> ...


looking good bro. the wait is killing me lol


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 9, 2019)

Sherbcake drivercake omg there will be bomb phenos all over this site .


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 9, 2019)

Is the new mystery strain of the week London pound cake ?


----------



## Precaution (Feb 9, 2019)

Sunset Wedding is where it is at for me. That Sunset on the update video did look good and branchy, I can't wait.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 9, 2019)

That's a sick bunch of crosses. Are you gonna have the entire family packing up seeds? LOL. "Kids..turn that fuckin' playstation off and get your seed packing asses over here." Heehee....


----------



## ss nimrod (Feb 9, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'm gonna go through this entire thread and make a short list. Also going through all my messages.
> Everyone who stood behind me from the get will not be forgotten. That's how I roll.





Heisenbeans said:


> I'm gonna go through this entire thread and make a short list. Also going through all my messages.
> Everyone who stood behind me from the get will not be forgotten. That's how I roll.


I've been following your thread since it started, its the best thread here by far.

I'm a lurker, its (still) illegal here (east coast). How can I, or can you please add me to the list, I'll gladly pay for your fire


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 9, 2019)

A family that grows together...stays together.


Stiickygreen said:


> That's a sick bunch of crosses. Are you gonna have the entire family packing up seeds? LOL. "Kids..turn that fuckin' playstation off and get your seed packing asses over here." Heehee....


----------



## Werp (Feb 9, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> That's a sick bunch of crosses. Are you gonna have the entire family packing up seeds? LOL. "Kids..turn that fuckin' playstation off and get your seed packing asses over here." Heehee....


Yeah make those kids wish they were in china making apple smart phones, lol.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 9, 2019)

These are the first pics I think I've ever posted of anything I've done, I said I'd post some, so...Taken this morning, kinda boring being only 13 days in, but they seem happy. Three different strains, white fire og mix, jack skellington, and nepali og, all 9 weeks to the day. Those lines on the wall are not electrical they're blumats, my auto water system. Gotta say, if you don't have bluemats and you grow in soil, you're really missing out and working way too hard. The mh will be switched to hps tomorrow, then it's go time!!

****none of this is Heisen's gear, just said I'd show some pics a few pages back***


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 9, 2019)

White fire mix

 

Jack Skellington (had this since early 2000s)

 

Nepali OG (don't know if this one's sticking around, it's got one more chance to impress me)


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 9, 2019)

hard not to be excited bout those crosses, for sure!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 9, 2019)

All those crosses are sick just sick . Not sure how much I will be around today once the mummy wakes up I vaguely remember uttering it's just a pinky and getting bearclawed in honor of that if u get any pink phenos it's already named The Shocker She was not impressed or drunk enough


----------



## vertnugs (Feb 9, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> the leak is coming from well basically the entire dam ac, my broke, and new one will be here I'm about 2 or 3 weeks, so I had it get something for the time being, and had to go cheap! but it's a lot of light! enough to where when I went in to look in flipped my shit!(not like actually flipping stuff) I'd like to say she only got light leak for all of today, possibly only half the day, bc sunrise and sunset, on diff. sides! they day before I'm like 99% sure the tents were closed, now they may leak a tad. but considering how much light there was. I can't see it getting through! maybe but idk!


Painting the foam on the inside with some black spray paint on some units is a must.I'm guessing your unit you can look right into the vent and see the styrofoam?Have to take the cover off the unit to get to the foam....just spray paint and waalaaa.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 9, 2019)

@Heisenbeans That list is seperate from the bastard batch eh? Nice update. Keep it pushin'. You have so many crosses,I no longer know what to choose.Haven't had *any* of the strains mentioned.I'll trust your descisions when the time comes.Certainly want some of the bastard batch tho.

As far as a new thread. IMO, no need.People who are interested in a breeder/chucker,bean propagator etc.....Should try to start at "day one". See all the hate,see the bean creator's responses,perseverance,transparency,good,bad etc.You get a feel for the person and their vibe.That shit carries over to the plants...this I truly believe. 
This thread has weathered the storm nicely...IMO and nowhere near comparable to the GPS thread which has gotten back on a thread type track within the last few months.There are still "princibalties smokey!" that won't allow me to enjoy the gear.
Hesein is in the process of "puttin' up"and after a few months of bud pics and such,the naysayers,haters and doubters will be "shuttin' up". lol or not. Now,back to my RIU lazyboy over in the corner.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 9, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> All those crosses are sick just sick . Not sure how much I will be around today once the mummy wakes up I vaguely remember uttering it's just a pinky and getting bearclawed in honor of that if u get any pink phenos it's already named The Shocker She was not impressed or drunk enough


I've found there are two types women. Those who like the finger and those who lie about not liking the finger.


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 9, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I've found there are two types women. Those who like the finger and those who lie about not liking the finger.


reminds me ww....


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 9, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> These are the first pics I think I've ever posted of anything I've done, I said I'd post some, so...Taken this morning, kinda boring being only 13 days in, but they seem happy. Three different strains, white fire og mix, jack skellington, and nepali og, all 9 weeks to the day. Those lines on the wall are not electrical they're blumats, my auto water system. Gotta say, if you don't have bluemats and you grow in soil, you're really missing out and working way too hard. The mh will be switched to hps tomorrow, then it's go time!!
> 
> ****none of this is Heisen's gear, just said I'd show some pics a few pages back***


+1 for your Blumats


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 9, 2019)

I seen this and it made think of you @Heisenbeans from all the shit you got for posting in the GPS thread early on.... lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 9, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> +1 for your Blumats


Blumats work on coco too? Cuz I'm really tired of mixing and feeding 20 gallons of water daily. Bc I feed every watering every day.

Edit: I'm workn on a setup for automation using weight sensors for under the pots. As they get light they open a circuit and turn on a pump and feed the plants. And as it gets heavy with water it shut them back off. Kindve like limit switches. But I gotta work out kinks. With rasp pi


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 9, 2019)

Quick contest. Anyone who guesses the cut I got coming next week gets there name at the top of list. No cheating and the contest excludes @whytewidow lol. It starts with T and that's all the hint you get. I'll announce the winner the day I have it in my hand. Winner will get 3 packs of whatever you want as the first pick.
Only 1 guess per user.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 9, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Quick contest. Anyone who guesses the cut I got coming next week gets there name at the top of list. No cheating and the contest excludes @whytewidow lol. It starts with T and that's all the hint you get. I'll announce the winner the day I have it in my hand. Winner will get 3 packs of whatever you want as the first pick.
> Only 1 guess per user.


Did you get a cut of Triangle Kush?


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 9, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Did you get a cut of Triangle Kush?





nc208 said:


> Did you get a cut of Triangle Kush?


Gotta be tk


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 9, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Quick contest. Anyone who guesses the cut I got coming next week gets there name at the top of list. No cheating and the contest excludes @whytewidow lol. It starts with T and that's all the hint you get. I'll announce the winner the day I have it in my hand. Winner will get 3 packs of whatever you want as the first pick.
> Only 1 guess per user.


Trainwreck-Arcata cut


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 9, 2019)

Taskenti


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2019)

Tombstone?


----------



## Highsince76 (Feb 9, 2019)

Tina?


----------



## Sebud (Feb 9, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Quick contest. Anyone who guesses the cut I got coming next week gets there name at the top of list. No cheating and the contest excludes @whytewidow lol. It starts with T and that's all the hint you get. I'll announce the winner the day I have it in my hand. Winner will get 3 packs of whatever you want as the first pick.
> Only 1 guess per user.


Tangerine Dream


----------



## Badmofo529 (Feb 9, 2019)

Other than tk, the only thing I can come up with is a special Tangie cut. Drawing a fat blank right now on shit that starts with a T.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 9, 2019)

i was thinking either triangle kush, or triangle mints.


----------



## Turpman (Feb 9, 2019)

Tahoe


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 9, 2019)

OH! trop cookies!

PLZ BE!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2019)

Taint Kush?


----------



## Highsince76 (Feb 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Taint Kush?


LMFAO... That could be some ripe smelling shit I bet.


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Tropicana


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 9, 2019)

I got nothin'


----------



## bighitter420 (Feb 9, 2019)

tropicana cookies?


----------



## bighitter420 (Feb 9, 2019)

damn, already listed. lol


----------



## big cfeezzie (Feb 9, 2019)

Trinity


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 9, 2019)

Well I'll guess Tutenkamen just because it hasn't been guessed yet


----------



## main cola (Feb 9, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> OH! trop cookies!
> 
> PLZ BE!


From what I heard it’s going to be better then Tropicana cookies


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Well I'll guess Tutenkamen just because it hasn't been guessed yet


Tutenkamen Thunder Fuck


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 9, 2019)

Trinity, shit, lol, didn't see someone beat me to it


----------



## main cola (Feb 9, 2019)

Whatever it is you know it’s going to be some fire


----------



## Precaution (Feb 9, 2019)

Timewreck


----------



## jbgrower (Feb 9, 2019)

Even though I think the answer has already been said (Triangle Kush), ill guess True OG


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 9, 2019)

Tacocat


----------



## HKG (Feb 9, 2019)

Topanga OG


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 9, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Quick contest. Anyone who guesses the cut I got coming next week gets there name at the top of list. No cheating and the contest excludes @whytewidow lol. It starts with T and that's all the hint you get. I'll announce the winner the day I have it in my hand. Winner will get 3 packs of whatever you want as the first pick.
> Only 1 guess per user.


At least give us whether it is a new or old strain. lol
Trainwreck!
For the record, cookiemonstar 80 said Trainwreck before me. I was thinkin'... lol


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 9, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Quick contest. Anyone who guesses the cut I got coming next week gets there name at the top of list. No cheating and the contest excludes @whytewidow lol. It starts with T and that's all the hint you get. I'll announce the winner the day I have it in my hand. Winner will get 3 packs of whatever you want as the first pick.
> Only 1 guess per user.


Trainwreck im hoping personally...


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 9, 2019)

Damn I'm always getting left out in the cold away from the beans lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 9, 2019)

Someone got it @Heisenbeans


----------



## main cola (Feb 9, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Someone got it @Heisenbeans


They left out one word.but close of enough.


----------



## HKG (Feb 9, 2019)

Topanga Canyon OG just to cover it 100%


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 9, 2019)

Titties and beer!

wait that's a strain right....


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 9, 2019)

Dam just realizing I was late as hell to this shit, oh well, night guys!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 9, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Tombstone?


now what is that... gotta hit Google lmfao


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 9, 2019)

Tombstone or tomahawk?, lol...

I have a guess or two but they've been guessed already so cheers to the winner.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 9, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Tombstone?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 9, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Tombstone or tomahawk?, lol...
> 
> I have a guess or two but they've been guessed already so cheers to the winner.


oh yea, he got that....elite cut of tomahawk.... baaahwaaahhhahhhhaaaaa

hell I kept phenos from a few packs, but even I only ran the tomahawk once!

edit, those ladies were well....


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


>


After the video displaying how he checks Pee Pee M's & Pee H on his favorite Greenpoint strains...I had to.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 9, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> oh yea, he got that....elite cut of tomahawk.... baaahwaaahhhahhhhaaaaa
> 
> hell I kept phenos from a few packs, but even I only ran the tomahawk once!


Nah, it's definitely Trainwreck he is getting.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 9, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> After the video displaying how he checks Pee Pee M's & Pee H on his favorite Greenpoint strains...I had to.


*NOW THIS SHIT IS CLASSIC!! I WAS SMOKING GPS WHEN WATCHING THIS LMFAO*


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2019)

TGA Third Dimension. Congrats.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## SCJedi (Feb 9, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Blumats work on coco too? Cuz I'm really tired of mixing and feeding 20 gallons of water daily. Bc I feed every watering every day.
> 
> Edit: I'm workn on a setup for automation using weight sensors for under the pots. As they get light they open a circuit and turn on a pump and feed the plants. And as it gets heavy with water it shut them back off. Kindve like limit switches. But I gotta work out kinks. With rasp pi


Yes! My next endeavor is coco DTW using Blumats!


----------



## tman42 (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm hoping Trainwreck also


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 9, 2019)

Tinklebeans?


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 9, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> *NOW THIS SHIT IS CLASSIC!! I WAS SMOKING GPS WHEN WATCHING THIS LMFAO*


Not sure what happened here but I'm guessing alcohol may have been involved. ??


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 10, 2019)

Lots of good guesses. Ill release the name when I have her in my hands.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 10, 2019)

Purple punch getting them rails, you'll get ready this one is reversed.....


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 10, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Blumats work on coco too? Cuz I'm really tired of mixing and feeding 20 gallons of water daily. Bc I feed every watering every day.
> 
> Edit: I'm workn on a setup for automation using weight sensors for under the pots. As they get light they open a circuit and turn on a pump and feed the plants. And as it gets heavy with water it shut them back off. Kindve like limit switches. But I gotta work out kinks. With rasp pi


I have a buddy that's trying that out now, but I can't say for sure with a salt based solution. He's only trying it out with a couple plants and it seems to work though. The only thing I see being a problem is salt buildup in the lines? The ones that go from the main line to the dripper are pretty small. I would say there may be some extra maintenance required there. Mine are hooked up to my filter with a pressure reducer directly from the municipal water system. I do water only and feed teas/other stuff through a sprayer. 

If you didn't wat to run ferts through it, it does a banging job of keeping everything at the right moisture level. When you top feed, the sensors just shut the water off until the soil dries out enough to trigger them again. Could be super helpful, and you might even find that you can feed them through it too. I have no first hand knowledge of anyone doing it long term so I don't wanna say for sure. Not sure if any of this helps.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

@Heisenbeans, when you have less going on and your not so busy, would u mind running a "vs" with me? same cuts, ur methods of hydro vs mine, your one of the best hydro growers on here, and since im organic, we all know organic can't touch hydro in terms to speed, and yeild!

but I really think it would be a close race, and if I was even able to keep up, then we'll that would say a lot on its own!

so I figured I'd ask, I'd really like to be able to compare my methods to something that's dialed in and killing it ya know! or if anyone else is interested, that happens to have a cut that's the same as mine or w.e.! I'd like to keep things as even as possible with all things considered!

edit; id like to throw in, I would prefer to start this with let's say ladies around a month old! since I cant put my ladies into the sips until around that age, by the time I got them big enough and ready to go in, you would have already won lol! takes me like 2 or 3 weeks to clone, plus Ballpark of 2-3 more weeks of normal slow organic growing just to get ready to go into the sips! I'm sure we can easily match up some ladies, and do this once your not so slammed with the new adventure! if your willing, if not I can ask around I know a few ppl that are decent that may have the same stuff! or maybe u could recommend someone for me?

this is really just for my observation, and I'd do it myself, but wouldn't be fair, I know nothing abut hydro, hell I don't even know how to deal with ph! much less anything else!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

I'd like to say I'll leave that offer open to anyone but for 1 if you cant beat heisen or at least match him, I seriously doubt you will stand a chance, and I'd hate to see a hydro guy, get embarrassed by a organic grower that doesn't even use nutrients! lol also having the same genetics is kinda a must to be able to get the accurate results that I'm looking for!


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 10, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> My post seems weird now that the original "twat waffle" post has been deleted.


I laughed my ass off at that. I thought it was so funny I texted twat waffle to my bro too. Nothing else, just twat waffle hahahahaha


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 10, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I can ship internationally if you guys pay for the shipping. I think discreet shipping through UPS is the best way to do it . In like a Tshirt or a CD case or some other way similar.


Yeah put me down on your list when you got the beans and I will gladly pay shipping and any costs.
I lose track of this thread too quick, hopefully I see the announcement


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 10, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I have a DIY HLG 550, yep 480h-c2100B. I promise it's not enough for my 5x5. I was thinking about adding a second one and someone on the quantam board thread told me today that if I went with more than what I have I would have to use CO2. Stay high, lol.


Have you thought about just upping to the 600 driver? What does the 480h pull at the wall?


----------



## Kushash (Feb 10, 2019)

@Heisenbeans
Nice grow.
I thoroughly enjoyed your thread for a while.
Mainly the grow.
Very nicely done sharing the progress.
The fighting was tolerable.
I respect how you dealt with Kinggrow in another thread.

I can't handle the cock sucking and with the little game being played and the anticipation that will now follow I think following any longer will be painful.

I saw you signed up for then changed your mind about entering the mystery meat comp.
There is another comp starting in a few weeks with pretty good rules.
Run your own gear.
Any light.
Any schedule.
No plant minimum.
No pot size restrictions.

Consider playing.
Word is you're one of the best. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-ultimate-growing-competition.984127/


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

Kushash said:


> @Heisenbeans
> Nice grow.
> I thoroughly enjoyed your thread for a while.
> Mainly the grow.
> ...


I already tried to get him to join, sadly he said he had too much going on! would have been nice to run against him! he dipped out of the mystery meat, bc of the rules!


----------



## Kushash (Feb 10, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I already tried to get him to join, sadly he said he had too much going on! would have been nice to run against him! he dipped out of the mystery meat, bc of the rules!


Yeah I saw that. Because he wanted to grow his own gear.
I don't like the 12/12 from the start.
It's no fun if your plant takes off in veg in a 12/12 from start because someone will accuse you of cheating.
My plants are tiny and frail in Dawg's LED comp so I don't have that problem lol.
I like the comp coming up with any light and any schedule.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Yeah I saw that. Because he wanted to grow his own gear.
> I don't like the 12/12 from the start.
> It's no fun if your plant takes off in veg in a 12/12 from start because someone will accuse you of cheating.
> My plants are tiny and frail in Dawg's LED comp so I don't have that problem lol.
> I like the comp coming up with any light and any schedule.


yes this is my first 12/12 challenge, so far I'm not super excited about it, it is a challenge, but in order to win, you really can't take clones, and it just seems kinda not worth it! I'm going to finish it out for sure, but can't say I'll do another 12/12 solo cup challenge!

but yeah man, that new comp, is just about anything goes! any beans or clones, any light schedule, any growing method, the only real rule is 18 weeks to get it done! the voting and picking winners is a little but weird to me, but I don't see any major problems with it! the votes and stuff are all going to be collected and kept secret until the end by dyna-grow, a vender and sponser of it, I really can't see any reason he would try to cheat, and if he did it's not very hard for us to bust him! if that ended up the case it would pretty much ruin his name on this forum! and extremely bad business for a major business, so I just can't see that happening!


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 10, 2019)

Well done driving that hype train over gear not even in your possession yet. 

You guys are thirsty af... pop some beans and find something nice


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Well done driving that hype train over gear not even in your possession yet.
> 
> You guys are thirsty af... pop some beans and find something nice


it's really not hype man, the cuts that he has are by far way superior to what most ppl have access too! I can't see these crosses coming out being anything less than dam good, at the worst! 

just saying man, I know first hand it isn't hype! dude has some fucking fire shit! seems to reason that the offspring wouldnt fall to far from the tree!


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 10, 2019)

When you are fielding guesses for a contest around a cut you currently do NOT possess, you are fueling the hype train. We don't need to parse out all the ways that these kinds of posts drive mania, it's clear from the responses. 

Feel free to frame it any other way you'd like to.

With that said what Heisen is doing with his business model is great, it's like what elite did back in the day, smashed up the hot shit of what everyone was after and brought it to them. It's a valid revenue model B2P.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Well done driving that hype train over gear not even in your possession yet.
> 
> You guys are thirsty af... pop some beans and find something nice


Well I got beans coming from Gen for one empty tent and final flush in another tent then clean and sterilize for some MACDingo or whatever I get if I get any from 1st drop PS it isn't Hype when the process has been chronicled for all to see and the breeder is reversing great mothers , it's going to result in a lot of happy customers , yes not every seed will be the Holy Grail but I guarantee a big fat bag of fire after every grow if the grower doesn't muck it up


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 10, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Well I got beans coming from Gen for one empty tent and final flush in another tent then clean and sterilize for some MACDingo or whatever I get if I get any from 1st drop PS it isn't Hype when the process has been chronicled for all to see and the breeder is reversing great mothers , it's going to result in a lot of happy customers , yes not every seed will be the Holy Grail but I guarantee a big fat bag of fire after every grow if the grower doesn't muck it up


You mofos need to lookup what hype means before you quote and respond to me. 

How you gonna process something you currently do NOT hold?
I can imagine an ISO9001 audit going something like this... 

3rd party auditor "can we see how you....oh, step 1 assemble imaginary widget...step 2 slap into imaginary box..."

major findings


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 10, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Quick contest. Anyone who guesses the cut I got coming next week gets there name at the top of list. No cheating and the contest excludes @whytewidow lol. It starts with T and that's all the hint you get. I'll announce the winner the day I have it in my hand. Winner will get 3 packs of whatever you want as the first pick.
> Only 1 guess per user.


Gotta be trainwreck, i know a bunch of people beat me to it, but i still think its trainwreck lol. I just cant keep up with this thread lol do any of you people even have jobs? Lol jk


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 10, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Gotta be trainwreck, i know a bunch of people beat me to it, but i still think its trainwreck lol. I just cant keep up with this thread lol do any of you people even have jobs? Lol jk


Nobody holds this anymore 
If he says he has it I'd love to see it verified by 3rd party audit.

Would be incredibly awesome if he did find it ...somehow.


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2019)

After watching @Gu~ from the start & now peeping out @Heisenbeans @HeisenbeansCS @Heisengrow @Heisenbubble 

I'd say they are more alike,than they ate different.

"Why be different, everybody is trying to be different..so when you try to be different, you end up being the same" lil Wayne 

Be yourself, can't nobody do that.

Ima still slide in on some #seeds


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

contests , promotions , giveaways , sales are all valid marketing tools to reward and keep customers engaged. If that's hype ok, all good businesses do it , at least successful ones


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 10, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> contests , promotions , giveaways , sales are all valid marketing tools to reward and keep customers engaged. If that's hype ok, all good businesses do it , at least successful ones


Ah, so it is about marketing to drive hype to fuel sales, or as you say, business. Valid and legit assessment. I agree.

Seed business...as usual.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> After watching @Gu~ from the start & now peeping out @Heisenbeans @HeisenbeansCS @Heisengrow @Heisenbubble
> 
> I'd say they are more alike,than they ate different.
> 
> ...


I think there is a big difference! gu only breeds with one male! regardless how good that male is, ppl want a variety! 

heisen is getting every elite cut he can find, and mixing them all up! I don't see anything similar there!


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 10, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Nobody holds this anymore
> If he says he has it I'd love to see it verified by 3rd party audit.
> 
> Would be incredibly awesome if he did find it ...somehow.


I know as recent as 2017 my buddy in oregon still had it. He lost it late that year but he said he still knows someone who has it so maybe he got it back? Haven't talked to him in a while i should ask him.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Ah, so it is about marketing to drive hype to fuel sales, or as you say, business. Valid and legit assessment. I agree.
> 
> Seed business...as usual.


Well if showing Your whole process including setbacks is business as usual then why havnt I seen more seed companies do it ? Heisen has put His work out there for all to see and that has fueled the anticipation . His toil and transparency .


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I think there is a big difference! gu only breeds with one male! regardless how good that male is, ppl want a variety!
> 
> heisen is getting every elite cut he can find, and mixing them all up! I don't see anything similar there!


You know he had others befor stardawg? 

You got to go back to 2010 with @Gu~ right around his start up.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 10, 2019)

I see a huge difference in # of products in the field, tested, putting out flowers. @Greenthumbs256

In other words that is megauploads of difference.

On the one hand you have incoming cuts guessing contest hype around seeds not yet available.

On the other we have a solid 4yr running stud and thousands of pages of anecdotes.

@TheSpaceFarm you should ask your buddy. Most of the old heads I talk to are under the impression it's gone.



Heathen Raider said:


> Well if showing Your whole process including setbacks is business as usual then why havnt I seen more seed companies do it ? Heisen has put His work out there for all to see and that has fueled the anticipation . His toil and transparency .


Have you seen him package up any seeds tho? Where are the packs? How did cross contamination occur did you witness this in the process observations?


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 10, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> I see a huge difference in # of products in the field, tested, putting out flowers. @Greenthumbs256
> 
> In other words that is megauploads of difference.
> 
> ...


I actually just tried calling him lol he didn't answer but I'm sure he'll call me back when he can. Ill let you know fa sho.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> You know he had others befor stardawg?
> 
> You got to go back to 2010 with @Gu~ right around his start up.


no i didn't know that, I thought all was the stardawg!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> I see a huge difference in # of products in the field, tested, putting out flowers. @Greenthumbs256
> 
> In other words that is megauploads of difference.
> 
> ...


 Show me one seed company that has shown 100 percent of the entire process of production of every strain including setbacks . I havnt seen one yet . I understand a lot of what Your saying but I also see good companies get bogus negative reviews fueled by the competition. Yelp has made millions in that racket . I hope that's not what this is


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 10, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> *NOW THIS SHIT IS CLASSIC!! I WAS SMOKING GPS WHEN WATCHING THIS LMFAO*


I got no dog in this hunt, don't know enough about Heisenberg, but man I've never been mad enough at someone to piss on my own floor!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> I see a huge difference in # of products in the field, tested, putting out flowers. @Greenthumbs256
> 
> In other words that is megauploads of difference.
> 
> ...


well In my opinion I've popped 7 packs from gps, out of all them, I've only 2 phenos worth keeping, and although I may be far from the best grower, or even far from a good one, popping beans is as easy as it gets, more than half those beans never cracked! I've had entire packs and didn't get a single one to even show a tap root! bc of those reasons is why u have moved on! but from what I've heard the crosses used to be alot better, but bc of the zero amount of transparency that gu has (as he tells us nothing about anything) we have no idea what's happened, or if he even still have that stardawg male! bc of all this is why I have jumped ship! and not to mention the bullshit he emailed me, bc he was butthurt with my opinions, and I won his month photo contest and had to mail me the winnings anyway! I won't post what was said, but that's the day I jumped ship and said he can go fuck himself!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

Now back to regular programming


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 10, 2019)

_points out root cause of thread hype as guess the name of the cut before it arrives.. observes resultant responses, gets flak for calling it as seen

turns into this vs that when it should have been taken as "oh shit, maybe I can incorporate this in my life somehow"_


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 10, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> well In my opinion I've popped 7 packs from gps, out of all them, I've only 2 phenos worth keeping, and although I may be far from the best grower, or even far from a good one, popping beans is as easy as it gets, more than half those beans never cracked! I've had entire packs and didn't get a single one to even show a tap root! bc of those reasons is why u have moved on! but from what I've heard the crosses used to be alot better, but bc of the zero amount of transparency that gu has (as he tells us nothing about anything) we have no idea what's happened, or if he even still have that stardawg male! bc of all this is why I have jumped ship! and not to mention the bullshit he emailed me, bc he was butthurt with my opinions, and I won his month photo contest and had to mail me the winnings anyway! I won't post what was said, but that's the day I jumped ship and said he can go fuck himself!


if 35 seeds from 7 packs didn't pop I'd be pissed too.

That said that's a lot of seeds to go wrong over what I assume is multiple strains? I've been out of the loop a while is there other folks with these same problems?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

heres how I feel, and I need to take a break, my heads starting to hurt from all the bs... someone hit me up when it's over.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> _points out root cause of thread hype as guess the name of the cut before it arrives.. observes resultant responses, gets flak for calling it as seen
> 
> turns into this vs that when it should have been taken as "oh shit, maybe I can incorporate this in my life somehow"_


I wasn't trying to give u any flak just my oponions on Your takes which I understand Your points . I am not locked into any single company for any product in life just like I like variety in women I like variety in my seed vault. If I like a product I will be a repeat customer. Like I said my next big grow will be Gens South Beach in one tent and Heisens gear in another and I will try my best on both grows


----------



## quiescent (Feb 10, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> if 35 seeds from 7 packs didn't pop I'd be pissed too.
> 
> That said that's a lot of seeds to go wrong over what I assume is multiple strains? I've been out of the loop a while is there other folks with these same problems?


There have been but I look at most seed germination issues with some skepticism as to why it happened not that it happened. 

Seed storage environment, extreme weather conditions during shipping, less than ideal methods of germination and conditions during or the like can all cause issues.

I will say gu has said there are "A grade" batches and "B grade" batches and if he doesn't have fresh A grade readymade he will sell you B grade seeds.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

quiescent said:


> There have been but I look at most seed germination issues with some skepticism as to why it happened not that it happened.
> 
> Seed storage environment, extreme weather conditions during shipping, less than ideal methods of germination and conditions during or the like can all cause issues.
> 
> I will say gu has said there are "A grade" batches and "B grade" batches and if he doesn't have fresh A grade readymade he will sell you B grade seeds.


That's not a problem if the customer is made aware of that up front or like in food a made on or best used before date is on the package and if it isn't it should be sold on sale with that stated .


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> That's not a problem if the customer is made aware of that up front or like in food a made on or best used before date is on the package and if it isn't it should be sold on sale with that stated .


well I must say, I was never made aware of that, and this is the first I've ever heard of that!


quiescent said:


> There have been but I look at most seed germination issues with some skepticism as to why it happened not that it happened.
> 
> Seed storage environment, extreme weather conditions during shipping, less than ideal methods of germination and conditions during or the like can all cause issues.
> 
> I will say gu has said there are "A grade" batches and "B grade" batches and if he doesn't have fresh A grade readymade he will sell you B grade seeds.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I can't handle the cock sucking and with the little game being played and the anticipation that will now follow I think following any longer will be painful.


It is painful, but you get to know the practitioners in a minute, then can sail past those posts. Easy peasy.



CannaBruh said:


> You mofos need to lookup what hype means before you quote and respond to me.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> well I must say, I was never made aware of that, and this is the first I've ever heard of that!


News to me as well but when You buy from big seed banks and not direct from the breeder You could be getting beans that have been on the shelf for a long long time unless it's a new offering


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 10, 2019)

quiescent said:


> There have been but I look at most seed germination issues with some skepticism as to why it happened not that it happened.
> 
> Seed storage environment, extreme weather conditions during shipping, less than ideal methods of germination and conditions during or the like can all cause issues.
> 
> I will say gu has said there are "A grade" batches and "B grade" batches and if he doesn't have fresh A grade readymade he will sell you B grade seeds.





Heathen Raider said:


> That's not a problem if the customer is made aware of that up front or like in food a made on or best used before date is on the package and if it isn't it should be sold on sale with that stated .


See I don't know how I feel about that.

My thing is as a customer I don't want to pay for a high quality seed and get a "B" graded seed, that's not what I paid for. You can tell me you do it when necessary, but if you don't tell me when you're doing it, does that really matter? Leaves the customer wondering if they have received a A grade or B grade seed, which doesn't exactly instill a lot of trust.

But at the same time if the seed pops and produces a healthy plant what does all this matter?

I always assumed that the auctions were of lower quality "2nds" or "B stock" because no one is selling packs for $25 or less... There's a reason he can let those go for that low.

I've personally have never had an issue with his beans, but also haven't purchased any new ones in years. I will soon though and see for myself. I've always got along with Gu~ think he's a pretty standup guy personally, never really gave me a reason to feel otherwise.



Heathen Raider said:


> News to me as well but when You buy from big seed banks and not direct from the breeder You could be getting beans that have been on the shelf for a long long time unless it's a new offering


That's also a very good point.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 10, 2019)

There's always been a grade and b grade beans I think. The fucked up scam I hear of now is of folks getting breeder packs and such at these expos, then repackaging them with only one or two actual labeled beans, filling the rest with some viable, some not viable but diff b grade beans, usually homeade. Spread a breeders pack over five packs sales, etc. An IG trick I hear some of the unknowns are doing, just sayin.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 10, 2019)

hi guys just wanted to say I like a lot of gps strains but many faults in there as well as pure fire. anywho im a big fan of stardawg and cookie strains as my name reflects.. and I am very very excited to see that corey cut in purest form finally as gu uses a kate male. @Heisenbeans what u got in mind on corey cut cross?? as it is one I def will be scooping up as well as that bridezillla if that still the name lol.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> See I don't know how I feel about that.
> 
> My thing is as a customer I don't want to pay for a high quality seed and get a "B" graded seed, that's not what I paid for. You can tell me you do it when necessary, but if you don't tell me when you're doing it, does that really matter? Leaves the customer wondering if they have received a A grade or B grade seed, which doesn't exactly instill a lot of trust.
> 
> ...


Why would u assume the auction items would be seconds if the auction price starts at full price and resets to full price after a sale? If it's old or B grade the auction should start at. a reduced price or just be put on sale like discontinued. JMO


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 10, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Why would u assume the auction items would be seconds if the auction price starts at full price and resets to full price after a sale? If it's old or B grade the auction should start at. a reduced price or just be put on sale like discontinued. JMO


I don't disagree.

Those auctions are about perceived value, and the deal seems better if it starts at $80. 

I completely agree that if they are of lower quality then a discount would be in order, I don't know if they are, i'm just speculating. 

So please don't take my word as gospel it was just a for-instance.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

Credit where credit is due Heisens approach has been excellent and GUs reverse Auction is pure genius, that said I have Some GPS packs and have only popped 5 beans of Cookies N Chem 5 for 5 germ 1 died after popping soil all 4 are nice looking but still in veg and I havnt popped any Heisen gear yet but look forward to doing so


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

Biggest problem online is the breeder can produce solid genetics but if the grower doesn't dial the grow in and the plant doesn't perform or hermies because Joe Numbnuts let his grow get to 100 F for a week then the breeder gets slammed for producing a crap line when I bet over 90 percent is on the grower


----------



## Badmofo529 (Feb 10, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Biggest problem online is the breeder can produce solid genetics but if the grower doesn't dial the grow in and the plant doesn't perform or hermies because Joe Numbnuts let his grow get to 100 F for a week then the breeder gets slammed for producing a crap line when I bet over 90 percent is on the grower


Yeah, I always assume any issues are my own doing unless there is a whole slew of folks reporting issues. 

No one wants to take responsibility for mistakes anymore, it's always gotta be someone else's fault.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 10, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> You mofos need to lookup what hype means before you quote and respond to me.
> 
> How you gonna process something you currently do NOT hold?
> I can imagine an ISO9001 audit going something like this...
> ...


Dude, you're claiming the hype thing? Heisen is doing exactly what he said he would do, there is no similarity whatsoever between him and Gu. Not only is Heisen doing what he said he would do, he's doing it all with complete transparency, documenting every step of the way with narrated videos and photos. Show me another seed company that's doing that. We are all excited, sitting here waiting for beans, because we know that he is going to do exactly what he said he was going to do. We're getting close to the first drop finish line now.

I mean, the whole idea of "there aren't even any beans yet what the hell are you guys all excited about?" Is really just bogus. We know there are going to be beans. And we know that those beans are going to be fire. You don't think that heisen is going to pull through? That's fine, believe whatever you want. In the meantime I'm getting on the list because there's no doubt in my mind he's going to be successful. Hugely successful.


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Biggest problem online is the breeder can produce solid genetics but if the grower doesn't dial the grow in and the plant doesn't perform or hermies because Joe Numbnuts let his grow get to 100 F for a week then the breeder gets slammed for producing a crap line when I bet over 90 percent is on the grower


For this breeders/seed makers should breed in "less than ideal conditions " let temps get in the high 90s,let humidity shift things of that nature. 
It will help stiffing up the genetics for the next sesson.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> You know he had others befor stardawg?
> 
> You got to go back to 2010 with @Gu~ right around his start up.


I don't understand why Gu doesn't just run another 10 pack of beans and pick a male...a new male for chucking. That's essentially what he did with the stardawg male. I mean, it was given to him by a dispensary, but it's not like they did a 200 plant pheno hunt to get it. Is it just laziness? I'm wondering.

It seems he can't be bothered to do much. During the S1 fiasco, the whole entire thing could have been avoided if he had run one pack...ONE PACK... or even one seed. But, after paying someone thousands of dollars to get those seeds, he couldn't even be bothered to run one pack, and during all this time, chucking with the stardawg male, he hasn't even bothered to run anything else to find another male keeper. It makes you scratch your head.

Personally, I think his stardawg male is lacking, which is why there's such a high probability of getting really bad phenos in any one of his packs. The probability is so high, and I'm saying this based on observing the results of many others who have run his gear, that I decided to trade all my packs away rather than waste space in my garden to get some of his fluffy mids. Don't get me wrong, some people have got some real fire, but you get some real turds that go along with those.

As soon as Heisen announced his new project and started this thread, Gu said he was going to start selling fems. Has anything happened with that? I don't think so. If he had any initiative, he would take some of those elite clones he has access to and S1 them. Or, use one his own supposed excellent crosses. But that would require actually running at least one pack of beans and finding a keeper.

I guess he doesn't need to because he keeps advertising and making sales, apparently enough to satisfy him. But it shows he couldn't give two shits about doing something real with his company, he just wants to collect money.

Heisen, on the other hand, doesn't need to do this for the money. But he's doing anyway because he wants to do something real with his company. And we are all going to benefit from this. At least I know I am, I want just about everything he's said he's going to offer so far. I can't afford to buy it all at once, but he's going to be my go-to for beans in the foreseeable future. With what he's offering, I have no interest in going anywhere else. Especially, because I know I'm going to get what it is supposed to be because of his transparency.


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 10, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> In the meantime I'm getting on the list because there's no doubt in my mind he's going to be successful. Hugely successful.


Seems to be an awful lot of hype from what appears to be another pollen chucker. Plenty of them already here, and the beans actually exist already.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 10, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> well In my opinion I've popped 7 packs from gps, out of all them, I've only 2 phenos worth keeping, and although I may be far from the best grower, or even far from a good one, popping beans is as easy as it gets, more than half those beans never cracked! I've had entire packs and didn't get a single one to even show a tap root! bc of those reasons is why u have moved on! but from what I've heard the crosses used to be alot better, but bc of the zero amount of transparency that gu has (as he tells us nothing about anything) we have no idea what's happened, or if he even still have that stardawg male! bc of all this is why I have jumped ship! and not to mention the bullshit he emailed me, bc he was butthurt with my opinions, and I won his month photo contest and had to mail me the winnings anyway! I won't post what was said, but that's the day I jumped ship and said he can go fuck himself!


Dude, come on, post what was said. Pleeeeeaase!!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Dude, come on, post what was said. Pleeeeeaase!!!


lol man, Im not in the business of trying to shit on ppl, I've got a life time of bad karma built up already from my past, I really don't need any more!

he was just pissed that my opinion on his strain that I won first place with on his contest, was anything less than amazing! 
and bc I won, he had to mail me 100$ and he wasnt happy about it! bc I wasnt running around praising his shit, but rather speaking my honest opinion! and he didn't like that!


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 10, 2019)

Boatguy said:


> Seems to be an awful lot of hype from what appears to be another pollen chucker. Plenty of them already here, and the beans actually exist already.


Actually doing the work, and documenting it with videos and photos every step of the way, is not hype. It's actual things happening. Hype would be if he was only TELLING us about all these beans he's going to come out with. And no, they don't already exist, not from a totally transparent breeder/chucker that you can trust. You guys don't get the call hype anymore and be taken seriously. This shit is happening for real.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

ppl are going to hate no matter what! I really enjoyed the fact i thought this thread was past all that!!

I've got an amazing idea! just hear me out! if you don't like Heisen, don't want his gear, then just get the fuck outta here, the guys that are here. want his shit, you not changing anyone's mind, just fucking get lost man, shit giving me a god dam headache! I mean fuck!


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 10, 2019)

It will be interesting how ol chap will handle herm reports if any start to come in.I see he already made greenthumbs shit his pants over the alleged gg seeding.shit happens during some ppls grows,not everyone is gonna have a journal to cull out the 'weak' growers.


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> I don't understand why Gu doesn't just run another 10 pack of beans and pick a male...a new male for chucking. That's essentially what he did with the stardawg male. I mean, it was given to him by a dispensary, but it's not like they did a 200 plant pheno hunt to get it. Is it just laziness? I'm wondering.
> 
> It seems he can't be bothered to do much. During the S1 fiasco, the whole entire thing could have been avoided if he had run one pack...ONE PACK... or even one seed. But, after paying someone thousands of dollars to get those seeds, he couldn't even be bothered to run one pack, and during all this time, chucking with the stardawg male, he hasn't even bothered to run anything else to find another male keeper. It makes you scratch your head.
> 
> ...


He sold Florida fems,befor triple H went on his seed campaign.. just saying.
Things get lost in the wash.that was collaboration with another breeder.

& gu should have definitely been growing out his stuff & finding his own pheno/cultivars to play with..


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 10, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> News to me as well but when You buy from big seed banks and not direct from the breeder You could be getting beans that have been on the shelf for a long long time unless it's a new offering


Yeah, I remember reading somewhere that BOG was actually telling people not to buy his seeds from European seed companies because they were old. I don't think I'd be too happy if I was seedsman or one of those who had paid good money for those to resell.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 10, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I wasn't trying to give u any flak just my oponions on Your takes which I understand Your points . I am not locked into any single company for any product in life just like I like variety in women I like variety in my seed vault. If I like a product I will be a repeat customer. Like I said my next big grow will be Gens South Beach in one tent and Heisens gear in another and I will try my best on both grows


Brah......Heisenbeans for life.
This is how I roll.......


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 10, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Yeah, I remember reading somewhere that BOG was actually telling people not to buy his seeds from European seed companies because they were old. I don't think I'd be too happy if I was seedsman or one of those who had paid good money for those to resell.


A thread with 3685 posts about a product that doesnt yet exist, is in fact hype. 
Not hating, just pointing out the obvious. I am sure it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> It will be interesting how ol chap will handle herm reports if any start to come in.I see he already made greenthumbs shit his pants over the alleged gg seeding.shit happens during some ppls grows,not everyone is gonna have a journal to cull out the 'weak' growers.


it was actually quite the opposite! I was already shitting my pants bc I know what light leaks can do, heisen is the one who said not to worry! if you gunna bring my name into it, plz get the story straight!


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> ppl are going to hate no matter what! I really enjoyed the fact i thought this thread was past all that!!
> 
> I've got an amazing idea! just hear me out! if you don't like Heisen, don't want his gear, then just get the fuck outta here, the guys that are here. want his shit, you not changing anyone's mind, just fucking get lost man, shit giving me a god dam headache! I mean fuck!


People always scream "hater" when they here something they don't like...
Like @Gu~ right..

People are speaking they minds,nobody has said don't buy these seeds

It's always a 2 way street.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> People always scream "hater" when they here something they don't like...
> Like @Gu~ right..
> 
> People are speaking they minds,nobody has said don't buy these seeds
> ...


oh believe me gu has his haters, everyone does! and I'll say the same thing I said a year ago, which is what I just said! I used to stand up for gu as well! have u noticed I left the thread? I did post a pic few days ago there bc i still have my keepers of jp, sadly may be getting rid of them soon, but once it was getting to the point that it did, I just left, will never become a hater myself, and if I am hating on it, I'm not going to fill up that persons thread with bullshit! as to the reason I left the GPS thread! am I making sense?


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 10, 2019)

Boatguy said:


> A thread with 3685 posts about a product that doesnt yet exist, is in fact hype.
> Not hating, just pointing out the obvious. I am sure it will be worth the wait.


See, I have to disagree with you there. The product does exist. We have seen many photos and videos of the product being made. It just hasn't been sent out yet. That's what a lot of these posts are about, the videos that heisen makes, showing his product being produced. This is no different from a seed company that has already been selling seeds, showing their new up-and-coming cross or whatever that's going to drop at whatever date. That wouldn't be called hype. But, since heisen hasn't sold a pack yet, you guys are claiming this is all hype.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

what I consider the haters, are the ppl who show up in the thread they hate, just to start shit, and stir the shit pot! 

as I've said if you have no interest in heisen's gear, then you have no business here, and that's what makes a person a hater! 

that'smy opinion on the matter!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

regardless I'm tired of beating this dead horse! yall have fun, I'll check back in later when everyone gets tired and let's the bs rest!:


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 10, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> oh believe me gu has his haters, everyone does! and I'll say the same thing I said a year ago, which is what I just said! I used to stand up for gu as well! have u noticed I left the thread? I did post a pic few days ago there bc i still have my keepers of jp, sadly may be getting rid of them soon, but once it was getting to the point that it did, I just left, will never become a hater myself, and if I am hating on it, I'm not going to fill up that persons thread with bullshit! as to the reason I left the GPS thread! am I making sense?


I was still on the fence about Gu a while back, still willing to maybe run his stuff. But, what lost me for good, was when someone asked him about the credit card fraud thing, and his response was "That's what you get for buying drugs with a credit card." That was the straw that broke the camel's back for me. How completely unprofessional.

And, when I saw that heisen was willing to chop a whole room full of GPS plants because of all Gu's bullshit (awesome), there was no going back.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> I was still on the fence about Gu a while back, still willing to maybe run his stuff. But, what lost me for good, was when someone asked him about the credit card fraud thing, and his response was "That's what you get for buying drugs with a credit card." That was the straw that broke the camel's back for me. How completely unprofessional.
> 
> And, when I saw that heisen was willing to chop a whole room full of GPS plants because of all Gu's bullshit (awesome), there was no going back.


I stuck with him through all the s1 bs the cc bs and the other crap Going on, and still tried to defend him through that as well, the day I jumped ship was when I get that email after winning his contest! the fact the my honest un biased opinion pissed him off! and I just said fuck it. got too much drama in my life, for the life of me I can't even figure out why I deal with it here!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> Yeah, I always assume any issues are my own doing unless there is a whole slew of folks reporting issues.
> 
> No one wants to take responsibility for mistakes anymore, it's always gotta be someone else's fault.


There are probably less than 5 percent elite growers which I bet is where the seed breeders come from 20 percent competent growers and the rest are pin the tail on the donkey growers Personally after more grows that I can count or even remember I might just be


Boatguy said:


> A thread with 3685 posts about a product that doesnt yet exist, is in fact hype.
> Not hating, just pointing out the obvious. I am sure it will be worth the wait.


actually if you read this thread it's a bunch of people talkin shit and having fun between Heisens updates without much trolling after Heisen got assailed by the usual types early on , been a pretty cool social club . Hell I even told these dudes how the old lady bearclawed me after a failed shocker attempt so in that spirit let us go drama free


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> oh believe me gu has his haters, everyone does! and I'll say the same thing I said a year ago, which is what I just said! I used to stand up for gu as well! have u noticed I left the thread? I did post a pic few days ago there bc i still have my keepers of jp, sadly may be getting rid of them soon, but once it was getting to the point that it did, I just left, will never become a hater myself, and if I am hating on it, I'm not going to fill up that persons thread with bullshit! as to the reason I left the GPS thread! am I making sense?


I'm talking about how he did not like when you gave him your honest opinion..


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 10, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> what I consider the haters, are the ppl who show up in the thread they hate, just to start shit, and stir the shit pot!
> 
> as I've said if you have no interest in heisen's gear, then you have no business here, and that's what makes a person a hater!
> 
> that'smy opinion on the matter!


Im with you on this one. We are here because we like what heisen is doing and we're stoked for his gear. He's doing shit right and if people can't get behind that then kick fuckin rocks with your baby ass.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 10, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> oh believe me gu has his haters, everyone does! and I'll say the same thing I said a year ago, which is what I just said! I used to stand up for gu as well! have u noticed I left the thread? I did post a pic few days ago there bc i still have my keepers of jp, sadly may be getting rid of them soon, but once it was getting to the point that it did, I just left, will never become a hater myself, and if I am hating on it, I'm not going to fill up that persons thread with bullshit! as to the reason I left the GPS thread! am I making sense?


Those S1's GPS put out back in early April last year were so "hyped up". Then to be such a major disappointment for the ones that purchased those seeds turned many away from GPS, but also brought a lot of attention and eventually opened a huge "can a worms" for breeders across the country. Heisen is doing a good thing and it will piss a bunch of people off when their customers are running over to "Heisenbeans" Genetic X Crosses. I'm sure he can handle it. 
Can they? lol


----------



## Turpman (Feb 10, 2019)

, when I saw that heisen was willing to chop a whole room full of GPS plants because of all Gu's bullshit (awesome), there was no going back.


He’s not chopping.LOL He said he’s going to make frosty the snowman all jealous after the special liqud fert.
“Frosty as fuk” I think the term was.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 10, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Dude, you're claiming the hype thing? Heisen is doing exactly what he said he would do, there is no similarity whatsoever between him and Gu. Not only is Heisen doing what he said he would do, he's doing it all with complete transparency, documenting every step of the way with narrated videos and photos. Show me another seed company that's doing that. We are all excited, sitting here waiting for beans, because we know that he is going to do exactly what he said he was going to do. We're getting close to the first drop finish line now.
> 
> I mean, the whole idea of "there aren't even any beans yet what the hell are you guys all excited about?" Is really just bogus. We know there are going to be beans. And we know that those beans are going to be fire. You don't think that heisen is going to pull through? That's fine, believe whatever you want. In the meantime I'm getting on the list because there's no doubt in my mind he's going to be successful. Hugely successful.


Don't misconstrue what I said for anything more than exactly what was said. If it offended u, good.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 10, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Those S1's GPS put out back in early April last year were so "hyped up". Then to be such a major disappointment for the ones that purchased those seeds turned many away from GPS, but also brought a lot of attention and eventually opened a huge "can a worms" for breeders across the country. Heisen is doing a good thing and it will piss a bunch of people off when their customers are running over to "Heisenbeans" Genetic X Crosses. I'm sure he can handle it.
> Can they? lol


You're not wrong lol. There's gonna be a lot of seed companies hating on heisen.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 10, 2019)

Turpman said:


> , when I saw that heisen was willing to chop a whole room full of GPS plants because of all Gu's bullshit (awesome), there was no going back.
> 
> 
> He’s not chopping.LOL He said he’s going to make frosty the snowman all jealous after the special liqud fert.
> “Frosty as fuk” I think the term was.


 Heisen is gonna start a "Frost Fire" around here lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> I'm talking about how he did not like when you gave him your honest opinion..


I'm sorry but I'm lost, I apologize for that, but we'll, I'm just lost


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

Turpman said:


> , when I saw that heisen was willing to chop a whole room full of GPS plants because of all Gu's bullshit (awesome), there was no going back.
> 
> 
> He’s not chopping.LOL He said he’s going to make frosty the snowman all jealous after the special liqud fert.
> “Frosty as fuk” I think the term was.


I still piss myself laughing at that, If the seed business does fail, he's got a shot at comedy lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 10, 2019)

As the world turns.. yo @Heisenbeans toss in a quikie update or something. Hell,just make it a video of your ceiling.

Also,I need clarity on the bastard batch. Is that dropping with the first batch of freebies that have a dad they can name? Thanks.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 10, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> As the world turns.. yo @Heisenbeans toss in a quikie update or something. Hell,just make it a video of your ceiling.
> 
> Also,I need clarity on the bastard batch. Is that dropping with the first batch of freebies that have a dad they can name? Thanks.


My buddy called me back, he said his buddy still has the trainwreck but he hasn't gotten a cut off of him because he's had too much going on. So apparantly it's still around in oregon.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> You're not wrong lol. There's gonna be a lot of seed companies hating on heisen.


Somehow I just don't get the feeling Heisen will lose any sleep . Yankees are hated by everyone that's not a Yankee fan but nobody can say the Yankees aren't a successful franchise


nc208 said:


> Brah......Heisenbeans for life.
> This is how I roll.......
> View attachment 4279905


u were a Hollywood Hogan NWO fan?


TheSpaceFarm said:


> My buddy called me back, he said his buddy still has the trainwreck but he hasn't gotten a cut off of him because he's had too much going on. So apparantly it's still around in oregon.


i am just finishing a Caboose grow I love growing TW and anything with TW in it


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 10, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Quick contest. Anyone who guesses the cut I got coming next week gets there name at the top of list. No cheating and the contest excludes @whytewidow lol. It starts with T and that's all the hint you get. I'll announce the winner the day I have it in my hand. Winner will get 3 packs of whatever you want as the first pick.
> Only 1 guess per user.


I've been a lurker for a good while as well. Had to try. I'd love to have some of those outstanding genetics. OMG would I ever. I'm guessing Trainwreck


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Don't misconstrue what I said for anything more than exactly what was said. If it offended u, good.


just thought of this when I read ur msg, I'm not trying to stir the shit pot with you...


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 10, 2019)

Ughh, I should've read further, my bad, late to the game catching up on the last 24hrs. Lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Ughh, I should've read further, my bad, late to the game catching up on the last 24hrs. Lol


well things are starting to calm back down a tad, things for sure got way out of hand in the last few hours! felt like a bunch of monkeys throwing shit, and best thing to do is duck and cover!

hopefully now since it's calming down @Heisenbeans will pop in here and bless us with a video or something, and get this thread back on track, but I'm sure dudes busy, on top of all this seed stuff, and trying to keep up with this forums the dam guy has to have a life as well!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

It's making my work day fly by this thread


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 10, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> It's making my work day fly by this thread


Word! I haven't done shit today but sit on this thread and now I'm off in an hour lol


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> It's making my work day fly by this thread


I'm snowed in,or else I'd be on a cold river fishing for walleye .


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> I'm snowed in,or else I'd be on a cold river fishing for walleye .


Go ice fishing lol
For real tho... Fuck ice fishing


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> I'm snowed in,or else I'd be on a cold river fishing for walleye .


I tried to walk my damn dog and fell 3 times in 15 minutes. Nothing but ice around here!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 10, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Go ice fishing lol
> For real tho... Fuck ice fishing


Even in Minnesota, land of 10,000 frozen lakes, I can’t get myself to ice fish. Walleyes run the rivers between the dams, but then your fingers get so damn cold it’s not worth it.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 10, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Even in Minnesota, land of 10,000 frozen lakes, I can’t get myself to ice fish. Walleyes run the rivers between the dams, but then your fingers get so damn cold it’s not worth it.


For real man I went ice fishing one time when i lived in wisconsin and I'll never do it again lol.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I tried to walk my damn dog and fell 3 times in 15 minutes. Nothing but ice around here!


I am in Calgary i feel like walkin down the street in a Borat suit I mean it's fuckin balmy only - 10 f here today was - 40 few days back had 2 construction heaters in grow area to keep temps right


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I am in Calgary i feel like walkin down the street in a Borat suit I mean it's fuckin balmy only - 10 f here today was - 40 few days back had 2 construction heaters in grow area to keep temps right


But even at -10 You must account for shrinkage


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 10, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> But even at -10 You must account for shrinkage


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Go ice fishing lol
> For real tho... Fuck ice fishing


I don't know how people do that,I tlk myself out of it every time 



ChronicWonders. said:


> Even in Minnesota, land of 10,000 frozen lakes, I can’t get myself to ice fish. Walleyes run the rivers between the dams, but then your fingers get so damn cold it’s not worth it.


This..
Downtown Minneapolis (at a place we call "Blow your horn") right next to the lock & damn
The best walleye fishing spot ever... hell N.pike,crappie,muskey every now and then.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


>


My man best Seinfeld episode ever only rivalrd by the pirate shirt episode or Kramer passing stones


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> I don't know how people do that,I tlk myself out of it every time
> 
> 
> This..
> ...


You gotta be a special type of person to enjoy ice fishing lol. 
Ice fishing aside, fried crappie/blue gill is hands down my favorite fish to eat. Gotta catch 100 of em to feed your family but its worth it lol


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> I don't know how people do that,I tlk myself out of it every time
> 
> 
> This..
> ...


It’s closed if you’re referring to the place by Mill City and the U of M. Under the bridge. Where you honked your horn before going down the hill?


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> It’s closed if you’re referring to the place by Mill City and the U of M. Under the bridge. Where you honked your horn before going down the hill?


Yup.... same place.

Damn,I did see that they filled the pond.

So many good memories at that place.

Now I'm even more sad.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 10, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> You gotta be a special type of person to enjoy ice fishing lol.
> Ice fishing aside, fried crappie/blue gill is hands down my favorite fish to eat. Gotta catch 100 of em to feed your family but its worth it lol


The key with ice fishing is lots of beer and propane( yeah I sound like hank hill) I also use a tent that you can set up on the ice. My grandpa had it figured out though. Made his own shanty and attached it to his trailer. Hauled the whole setup on the ice with his truck and got right to fishing.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 10, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> The key with ice fishing is lots of beer and propane( yeah I sound like hank hill) I also use a tent that you can set up on the ice. My grandpa had it figured out though. Made his own shanty and attached it to his trailer. Hauled the whole setup on the ice with his truck and got right to fishing.


Sounds legit lol.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> Yup.... same place.
> 
> Damn,I did see that they filled the pond.
> 
> ...


I like fishing for smallmouth down by the Nicollet Island Hotel and DeLaSalle. Sometimes changing it up and fishing for channel cats. Otherwise I’m out fishing in the northern suburbs for bass or on the golf course.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 10, 2019)

Lived on the WI side, Birchwood, Bluegill capital. I was all for ice fishing till they told me the warden can just come on in if you have a shack, etc. So not much partying. Sooooo, to much trouble in my books, lol. Their blugill are the size of the ozarks slabber crappie, which are the best eatin besides maybe walleye. jmho


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 10, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I like fishing for smallmouth down by the Nicollet Island Hotel and DeLaSalle. Sometimes changing it up and fishing for channel cats. Otherwise I’m out fishing in the northern suburbs for bass or on the golf course.


It's almost Hybrid Striper and Walleye time below Locks and Dams on the Ohio River .


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 10, 2019)

Gonna throw up a video of the seed moms here In a few. Folks commenting on a contest that's only purpose was to give out free seeds making out to be something it's not. Had you rather it be a contest to see who's sister could fit 50 hot dogs on her mouth. I mean really its irrelevant it was just a contest and to see who actually pays attention to the things I have mentioned in the past.
No matter how you look at it , theres gonna be straight gas in them packs. At this point the haters and naysayers can get in line behind each other cause nothing is gonna stop it. This is not a self fulfilling prospect. I know my way around a grow room and made the right connections to acquire some fire ass genetics. I know them same connections are expecting pay back when I land on my feet and they will be first in line to get the return clones on there investments. That's the name of the game. Not selling snake oil or gimmicks here. Stay tuned.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 10, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Gonna throw up a video of the seed moms here In a few. Folks commenting on a contest that's only purpose was to give out free seeds making out to be something it's not. Had you rather it be a contest to see who's sister could fit 50 hot dogs on her mouth. I mean really its irrelevant it was just a contest and to see who actually pays attention to the things I have mentioned in the past.
> No matter how you look at it , theres gonna be straight gas in them packs. At this point the haters and naysayers can get in line behind each other cause nothing is gonna stop it. This is not a self fulfilling prospect. I know my way around a grow room and made the right connections to acquire some fire ass genetics. I know them same connections are expecting pay back when I land on my feet and they will be first in line to get the return clones on there investments. That's the name of the game. Not selling snake oil or gimmicks here. Stay tuned.


You tell em heisen. Lol 50 hot dogs in your sister mouth hahaha you're hilarious bro.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Lived on the WI side, Birchwood, Bluegill capital. I was all for ice fishing till they told me the warden can just come on in if you have a shack, etc. So not much partying. Sooooo, to much trouble in my books, lol. Their blugill are the size of the ozarks slabber crappie, which are the best eatin besides maybe walleye. jmho


Down in Louisiana they call Crappie White Perch first one I caught fought like a Bass was as big as most Bass caught up North too they get Yuuuge down there


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> You tell em heisen. Lol 50 hot dogs in your sister mouth hahaha you're hilarious bro.


I want to meet said Sister!!!


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 10, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Quick contest. Anyone who guesses the cut I got coming next week gets there name at the top of list. No cheating and the contest excludes @whytewidow lol. It starts with T and that's all the hint you get. I'll announce the winner the day I have it in my hand. Winner will get 3 packs of whatever you want as the first pick.
> Only 1 guess per user.



Romulan.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Had you rather it be a contest to see who's sister could fit 50 hot dogs on her mouth.


Maybe. But only if I visually approved the competitors.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Maybe. But only if I visually approved the competitors.


You can look All u want I would need them to give a. Oral interview!


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 10, 2019)

Not 50 hot dogs but still pretty funny


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> You can look All u want I would need them to give a. Oral interview!


You sure? Because, for purposes of said contest, it would need to be you and 49 far too close buds.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> You sure? Because, for purposes of said contest, it would need to be you and 49 far too close buds.


Depends on girth


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 10, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Don't misconstrue what I said for anything more than exactly what was said. If it offended u, good.


Offended? You're way off. However, it is strange that you would enjoy offending people. Whatever, more power to you if that's what gives you your kicks


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

A guy could be sporting like an old school Skunk main cola who needs those other 49 hypothetically speaking of course


----------



## Getgrowingson (Feb 10, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> You gotta be a special type of person to enjoy ice fishing lol.
> Ice fishing aside, fried crappie/blue gill is hands down my favorite fish to eat. Gotta catch 100 of em to feed your family but its worth it lol


Not a special person just a person with a heated cabin and lots of smoke and whisky. Keep the whisky in a nice open cold hole in the ice and chill by the heater and hot box that hut Canadian style. Lol all about preparation and the people you surround yourself with


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 10, 2019)

Getgrowingson said:


> Not a special person just a person with a heated cabin and lots of smoke and whisky. Keep the whisky in a nice open cold hole in the ice and chill by the heater and hot box that hut Canadian style. Lol all about preparation and the people you surround yourself with


All of you guys with good ice fishing stories make me jealous. My only experience was awful. I was pretty young but it left a bad taste in my mouth. But hot boxing a heated hut with some good people sounds pretty fun honestly


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 10, 2019)

Getgrowingson said:


> Not a special person just a person with a heated cabin and lots of smoke and whisky. Keep the whisky in a nice open cold hole in the ice and chill by the heater and hot box that hut Canadian style. Lol all about preparation and the people you surround yourself with


I had a friend and he was in Nebraska I think. He said the game wardens would come around and check you all the time, and then it was illegal to be drinking while you were ice fishing. So, they would keep a hole like 50 ft away with the whiskey attached to a rope under the ice


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 10, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> I had a friend and he was in Nebraska I think. He said the game wardens would come around and check you all the time, and then it was illegal to be drinking while you were ice fishing. So, they would keep a hole like 50 ft away with the whiskey attached to a rope under the ice


Just put the warden down the hole.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Feb 10, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> I had a friend and he was in Nebraska I think. He said the game wardens would come around and check you all the time, and then it was illegal to be drinking while you were ice fishing. So, they would keep a hole like 50 ft away with the whiskey attached to a rope under the ice


We always built a cabin on skis with a propane heater and cots that fold down. Pull the cabin out with the sleds drill some
Holes with the auger and ALWAYS tie off the bottle lol. Have lost a 400$ bottle of cognac down the hole and rigged up a thing a majigger to catch the bottle. LOL thank
God we had a lot of time and smoke cuz 5 hours later we got that bottle off the bottom of the lake and drank that biatch like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 10, 2019)

Getgrowingson said:


> We always built a cabin on skis with a propane heater and cots that fold down. Pull the cabin out with the sleds drill some
> Holes with the auger and ALWAYS tie off the bottle lol. Have lost a 400$ bottle of cognac down the hole and rigged up a thing a majigger to catch the bottle. LOL thank
> God we had a lot of time and smoke cuz 5 hours later we got that bottle off the bottom of the lake and drank that biatch like there was no tomorrow.


$400 bottle?! Whoever drops it dives in for it lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

so you guys interested in a Lil treat????


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so you guys interested in a Lil treat????


As long As it has nothing to do with hot dogs


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> As long As it has nothing to do with hot dogs


man this shit gunna make ur mouth water....

but u know I gotta let the anticipation build....

ight I think I've waited long enough!!! so now introducing, by the far the best plant that I've ever grown in all my years! I can't stress how proud I am of this beauty, and with still 3 weeks left of flower, she hasn't even started to pack on the weight yet! really gunna have to make a new video soon! shit anyone wanna let me borrow a bad ass fucking video camera, really would make for one hell of a post...


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

Nice job with the canopy that frosty like Starfighter


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Nice job with the canopy that frosty like Starfighter


next one will be better, learned a lot from this run! got a few things to tweak, give me about 3 months!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

What strain exactly


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

gg4


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 10, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> man this shit gunna make ur mouth water....
> 
> but u know I gotta let the anticipation build....
> 
> ...


No wasted space! lol
You done a great job my friend.
Living soil sips rule! lol


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 10, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Romulan.


Tangie


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 10, 2019)

Update


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 10, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Update


I like your fucking videos you're a funny fucking guy. I also like your use of the word fuck. 

I've watched a few of your vids today you crack me up bud.

Very nice garden. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Update


aw shit, we've been blessed, gotta get on YouTube now!!!
trust me guys, watch it on your tv! so much better!!!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Update


Man take that Sunday Driver to the ADub and I have to have that Sunday driver x Wedding Cake and the MAC Gawd Damn


----------



## Dustjesus (Feb 10, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Gonna throw up a video of the seed moms here In a few. Folks commenting on a contest that's only purpose was to give out free seeds making out to be something it's not. Had you rather it be a contest to see who's sister could fit 50 hot dogs on her mouth. I mean really its irrelevant it was just a contest and to see who actually pays attention to the things I have mentioned in the past.
> No matter how you look at it , theres gonna be straight gas in them packs. At this point the haters and naysayers can get in line behind each other cause nothing is gonna stop it. This is not a self fulfilling prospect. I know my way around a grow room and made the right connections to acquire some fire ass genetics. I know them same connections are expecting pay back when I land on my feet and they will be first in line to get the return clones on there investments. That's the name of the game. Not selling snake oil or gimmicks here. Stay tuned.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

Man that's the kind of weed u be wearing depends and sporting a drool bucket fuckin golden ticket to the Wonka Factory


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

@Heisenbeans we gotta get u to turn that dam camera sideways lol!

btw, do you use your phone? if not what do you use! I been wanting to be able to take better pics, and vids


----------



## nc208 (Feb 10, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> View attachment 4280123


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

@Heisenbeans here's what I want...

I wanna know if you had no choice but to kill every strain you have except for 1!! what would be that 1 left standing???

what I want is that bred with the gg4! just my opinion!!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

lol dam he talking about me hating on my lady lmfaoooo, I just wanted to see if I could get close to your growth, but ya I see what your saying man! lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

man I wanna drink a fucking beer with your ass! lmfao, and yeah after seeing that beast at a month, I'll take that challenge back lmfao!!!! like dam that's crazy! maybe one day I'll have to run some hydro!


----------



## vertnugs (Feb 10, 2019)

@Heisenbeans needs to comb his mop

A suggestion.......cause you're movin quick.A list of every thing you're workin with/have on hand added to your initial post for the thread?

It would help every one help you if all some one had to do was read the very first post to know what ya got in the vault.Otherwise there's gonna be a shit ton of "what strains do you have bra" questions throughout the thread after a bunch watch that vid.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

Bunch of old ladies gonna miss out on some date nights really soon


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 10, 2019)

Seriously thanks for takin the time and all the work above and beyond


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> @Heisenbeans needs to comb his mop
> 
> A suggestion.......cause you're movin quick.A list of every thing you're workin with/have on hand added to your initial post for the thread?
> 
> It would help every one help you if all some one had to do was read the very first post to know what ya got in the vault.Otherwise there's gonna be a shit ton of "what strains do you have bra" questions throughout the thread after a bunch watch that vid.


good point I'd also add maybe adding that to your home page and shit, under your member profile shit, u know what the hell I mean! when ppl click you name they go there and can see all your shit listed under your name!


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Feb 10, 2019)

Corey cut S1s would be legit. The Corey cut to anything gassy,(ECSD, ADub, Jet Fuel) would be fire.


----------



## vertnugs (Feb 10, 2019)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> Corey cut S1s would be legit. The Corey cut to anything gassy,(ECSD, ADub, Jet Fuel) would be fire.


x2


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 10, 2019)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> Corey cut S1s would be legit. The Corey cut to anything gassy,(ECSD, ADub, Jet Fuel) would be fire.


There Coming. Stay tuned.


----------



## klx (Feb 10, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> man this shit gunna make ur mouth water....
> 
> but u know I gotta let the anticipation build....
> 
> ...


I have to admit I skim over your posts man, far too many and way too long but credit where its due, that is beautiful!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 10, 2019)

klx said:


> I have to admit I skim over your posts man, far too many and way too long but credit where its due, that is beautiful!


I've been trying to work on that my bad, I get excited some times!


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 10, 2019)

They're all gorgeous. I'd be happy to have any one of those girls in my room. I would love her, and never let her go.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> man I wanna drink a fucking beer with your ass!


Maybe do pizza with the beer, and save the ass for another time? And another place?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 10, 2019)

These are all the crosses I have made so far.
The M is for the mom and the P is the pollen donor plant. I have alot more coming. Should get about 200 seeds a plant so I'll have plenty for you guys on the first drop.


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 10, 2019)

SMT69 said:


>


Nor even half of them. I got a pile still waiting on hairs and the top 4x4 still needs to be filled up.
The ECSd,Adub,Jet fuel,Corey cut all coming soon. The cut I got coming is going straight into DWC, that ones gonna be the show stopper.


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 10, 2019)

I know bruddah..... fukin' impressive


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> These are all the crosses I have made so far.
> The M is for the mom and the P is the pollen donor plant. I have alot more coming. Should get about 200 seeds a plant so I'll have plenty for you guys on the first drop.
> 
> View attachment 4280252


its like being a kid in a candy shop not knowing what goodies to pick lol


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 11, 2019)

becareful ordering gear from Neptune, i was stoked they accept cc. but check out the bill they send
these fckrs will be getting a piece of my mind!


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> These are all the crosses I have made so far.
> The M is for the mom and the P is the pollen donor plant. I have alot more coming. Should get about 200 seeds a plant so I'll have plenty for you guys on the first drop.
> 
> View attachment 4280252


Sign me up for that GMO x BC and the bc x bc


----------



## big cfeezzie (Feb 11, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> becareful ordering gear from Neptune, i was stoked they accept cc. but check out the bill they send
> these fckrs will be getting a piece of my mind


Oh wow. That's really fucked up man.Thanks for sharing


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 11, 2019)

I was gonna say hit the GMO with Banana Cookies or vise versa.Looks like you already did tho.Didn't hear you usual space filler this time around I kinda got used to it...." ummm...yea...so ummm...fuck that umm..Wedding cake ummmm.." funny shit yo.
Nice update.Keep it pushin'


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 11, 2019)

Just in case...

The One


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 11, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> Oh wow. That's really fucked up man.Thanks for sharing


yeah man....ehh, im more stokd on heisens drop anyway///// hurry up aleady hb


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 11, 2019)

Looks like my aloe germed bean was in fact the auto! Full blown flower set in a few days. Damn I wish I hadda put it in the 1gal smartie.I got to doubting myself and the bean.
   Should I let her rock the solo or transplant?

Edit* Had to go back in the thread and check.I found her sprouted on Jan 5th. She was up before then I just didn't catch her. So she's right at 5 weeks old.Sounds about right.


----------



## main cola (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> These are all the crosses I have made so far.
> The M is for the mom and the P is the pollen donor plant. I have alot more coming. Should get about 200 seeds a plant so I'll have plenty for you guys on the first drop.
> 
> View attachment 4280252


Mac x G.G.= fire


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 11, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I was gonna say hit the GMO with Banana Cookies or vise versa.Looks like you already did tho.Didn't hear you usual space filler this time around I kinda got used to it...." ummm...yea...so ummm...fuck that umm..Wedding cake ummmm.." funny shit yo.
> Nice update.Keep it pushin'


I got so much shit man. That list gonna be big.

Also working on the list of everyone getting free packs.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 11, 2019)

main cola said:


> Mac x G.G.= fire


Already made. I'm making it both ways. Gg as the mom and mac as the mom cause both are reversed.


----------



## main cola (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Already made. I'm making it both ways. Gg as the mom and mac as the mom cause both are reversed.


There’s gonna be so much fire coming from you


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I got so much shit man. That list gonna be big.
> 
> Also working on the list of everyone getting free packs.


Yea,you're puttin' in that work! As stated previously,when the time comes,shoot me whatever you want to see run.


----------



## klx (Feb 11, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> becareful ordering gear from Neptune, i was stoked they accept cc. but check out the bill they send
> these fckrs will be getting a piece of my mind!


So many plastics in the game since all this legalization in the States. Shit is unbelievable.


----------



## vertnugs (Feb 11, 2019)

klx said:


> So many plastics in the game since all this legalization in the States. Shit is unbelievable.



No shit.

10+ yrs ago no one woulda thought about using a credit card,but it's on like donkey kong so to speak lol.Not me though.A pre-paid sure but not my regular cards.


----------



## vertnugs (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> These are all the crosses I have made so far.
> The M is for the mom and the P is the pollen donor plant. I have alot more coming. Should get about 200 seeds a plant so I'll have plenty for you guys on the first drop.
> 
> View attachment 4280252


Who's gonna remember what page this list is on?

Needs to be attached to the first post in thread.


Can't imagine the size of that list in 6 more months good god googly moogly the rainbow of flavors should be endless.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Maybe do pizza with the beer, and save the ass for another time? And another place?


lol dam man... I won't even be able to drink a beer with him now!! lmfao


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

MAC x MAC , SD X WC , WC X WC , SS x WC , GG X MAC Ghost X GG I want them all so much fire


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I got so much shit man. That list gonna be big.
> 
> Also working on the list of everyone getting free packs.


I know the free packs are free, bc we don't know what's what's, but what could the possibilities be? like what are the options that could have been crossed at that time? I'm sure once ppl get to the end of flower some may be able to tell the genetics, but not if we don't have a ballpark to start with!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> Who's gonna remember what page this list is on?
> 
> Needs to be attached to the first post in thread.
> 
> ...


take a screen shot, I did, if anyone ask, I've got no issues clicking post, easy as shit man!


----------



## Turpman (Feb 11, 2019)

Dudes he has a fricken web sight. Your not going to be buying speed off the forum. 
I'm just guessing but I'm pretty sure he's going to have his shit together with prices and what is up for sale.
That said I think I'm going to have troubles picking too, all fire. I don't think he has any skunk phenos, but in my area that's what everyone wants. Stinky skunk that makes you forget what your name is.LOL


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Dudes he has a fricken web sight. Your not going to be buying speed off the forum.
> I'm just guessing but I'm pretty sure he's going to have his shit together with prices and what is up for sale.
> That said I think I'm going to have troubles picking too, all fire. I don't think he has any skunk phenos, but in my area that's what everyone wants. Stinky skunk that makes you forget what your name is.LOL


I'm fairly positive he's only saying that for newcomers that don't know of the website and just happened to stumble upon here


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 11, 2019)

dude i just broke a jar full of weed and now im picking glass out of buds with tweezers. Lame as fuck lol.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 11, 2019)

Oops wrong thread sorry lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 11, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> dude i just broke a jar full of weed and now im picking glass out of buds with tweezers. Lame as fuck lol.


Sorry for your loss my dude!

That shit sucks so bad. 

At my house I'd be more worried about all the dog hair lol fucking nugs would come up looking like Don King.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 11, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Sorry for your loss my dude!
> 
> That shit sucks so bad.
> 
> At my house I'd be more worried about all the dog hair lol fucking nugs would come up looking like Don King.


Haha Don King lol... Yea I'm having the same issue. I got 2 dogs and both shed like crazy. I got most of the hair off but there's little pieces of glass all up in the buds. And all up in my fingers haha


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Haha Don King lol... Yea I'm having the same issue. I got 2 dogs and both shed like crazy. I got most of the hair off but there's little pieces of glass all up in the buds. And all up in my fingers haha


is there any growers that don't have dogs? lol and plz no one start the dog pics, I got enough ppl mad at me already, and we have all seen what one dog pic turns into!


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> is there any growers that don't have dogs? lol and plz no one start the dog pics, I got enough ppl mad at me already, and we have all seen what one dog pic turns into!


Well there are those weirdo growers who own cats


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Maybe do pizza with the beer, and save the ass for another time? And another place?





Greenthumbs256 said:


> is there any growers that don't have dogs? lol and plz no one start the dog pics, I got enough ppl mad at me already, and we have all seen what one dog pic turns into!


lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Well there are those weirdo growers who own cats


Rather fight a Rotti than a pissed off Cat . I run a dog Kennel and take cats too so I talk from experience


----------



## vertnugs (Feb 11, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Dudes he has a fricken web sight. Your not going to be buying speed off the forum.
> I'm just guessing but I'm pretty sure he's going to have his shit together with prices and what is up for sale.
> That said


Well there ya go.........thank you soooooo very much.


----------



## vertnugs (Feb 11, 2019)

@Heisenbeans 

Just wondering if doing regs also at some point may be on your radar?

Or no interest....just fems?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> dude i just broke a jar full of weed and now im picking glass out of buds with tweezers. Lame as fuck lol.


Use a bong. 
I'm no doctor, but breathing tiny glass bits is probably bad. 

That weed would be fine for butter if you filter it through cheesecloth at the end.


----------



## chatttimes (Feb 11, 2019)

Feels like its getting warmer and warmer over here haha!
Everybody is ready for that fire!


----------



## nc208 (Feb 11, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> dude i just broke a jar full of weed and now im picking glass out of buds with tweezers. Lame as fuck lol.


Dude dont be dumb and pick broken glass out of it if you are going to think about smoking it. Not worth the risk IMO. Even through a bong I wouldn't think is safe enough.

Broken glass dust can cut up your lungs badly, it's a shitty situation but I'd hate for someone to cut their lungs internally smoking glass dust.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 11, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> @Heisenbeans
> 
> Just wondering if doing regs also at some point may be on your radar?
> 
> Or no interest....just fems?


Honestly I have no interest. Maybe one day in the far future but I have alot on my plate right now.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Honestly I have no interest. Maybe one day in the far future but I have alot on my plate right now.


I don't see the point. IMO, if you are doing breeding projects, it makes much more sense to mate female with female. That way you don't have to guess at which female traits a male will create in an offspring. You can see all the desirable traits you might want to pass on to offspring in two females. It's a hell of a lot easier to find female keepers than male keepers.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 11, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Use a bong.
> I'm no doctor, but breathing tiny glass bits is probably bad.
> 
> That weed would be fine for butter if you filter it through cheesecloth at the end.


Yea dude i pretty much always use a bong anyway. And yea I'll probably just make butter with it, good idea thanks man.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 11, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Dude dont be dumb and pick broken glass out of it if you are going to think about smoking it. Not worth the risk IMO. Even through a bong I wouldn't think is safe enough.
> 
> Broken glass dust can cut up your lungs badly, it's a shitty situation but I'd hate for someone to cut their lungs internally smoking glass dust.


Yea dude the pieces that were coated in tiny pieces of glass just went straight in the trash. I picked out the bigger pieces of glass on the buds that didnt get hit with dust and those will be made into edibles. I used a flashlight and jewelers loupe so I'm confident im in the clear. I appreciate the concern tho.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Yea dude i pretty much always use a bong anyway. And yea I'll probably just make butter with it, good idea thanks man.


lo
Only have 2 lungs Bro and You will need them to handle the forthcoming fire . U ain't got nothing without Your health


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 11, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Only have 2 lungs Bro and You will need them to handle the forthcoming fire . U ain't got. Or in without Your health


Lol word. Its just going into butter. The dusty nugs are in the trash im pretty confident i got it all.


----------



## Bobby Long Buds (Feb 11, 2019)

Ya I’m too lazy too read through hundreds of pages but are there any seeds available anywhere? Or just the 2 sold out strains on the website?
Any plans for some elite s1’s?


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 11, 2019)

Bobby Long Buds said:


> Ya I’m too lazy too read through hundreds of pages but are there any seeds available anywhere? Or just the 2 sold out strains on the website?
> Any plans for some elite s1’s?


Read the thread like the rest of us


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 11, 2019)

Bobby Long Buds said:


> Ya I’m too lazy too read through hundreds of pages but are there any seeds available anywhere? Or just the 2 sold out strains on the website?
> Any plans for some elite s1’s?


But the drop is in a few weeks


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 11, 2019)

Bobby Long Buds said:


> Ya I’m too lazy too read through hundreds of pages but are there any seeds available anywhere? Or just the 2 sold out strains on the website?
> Any plans for some elite s1’s?


Plenty of time to read the thread lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

Honestly reading the entire thread would put mere mortals on a shrinks couch


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 11, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Honestly reading the entire thread would put mere mortals on a shrinks couch


I read the entire thread lol maybe that's why I'm losing my shit on everyone these days haha


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

I recommend LSD in pure liquid form before starting from page one . It will help , trust me .


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 11, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I recommend LSD in pure liquid form before starting from page one . It will help , trust me .


Lol pure lsd will help with just about anything. I mean that sincerely. I truly believe in the healing power of psychedelics. Lsd literally saved my life.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Lol pure lsd will help with just about anything. I mean that sincerely. I truly believe in the healing power of psychedelics. Lsd literally saved my life.


I stick to shrooms, about twice a year, I've had some really amazing experiences, but i only trip alone, never with anyone else, ppl just ruin my trips!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Lol pure lsd will help with just about anything. I mean that sincerely. I truly believe in the healing power of psychedelics. Lsd literally saved my life.


I did 2 years college and my roommate was into the Chemistry program dude made it all thru college so I did it once or twice lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I stick to shrooms, about twice a year, I've had some really amazing experiences, but i only trip alone, never with anyone else, ppl just ruin my trips!


I talk to far too many rabbits in the park on shrooms not good


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

Bobby Long Buds said:


> Ya I’m too lazy too read through hundreds of pages but are there any seeds available anywhere? Or just the 2 sold out strains on the website?
> Any plans for some elite s1’s?


here ya lazy fuck... I think he said 6 weeks till testers drop, but I'm pretty dam sure if you can't be bothered to skim through here, you more than likely won't be on the tester list... but hey idk I don't fucking control that shit!

this was the last update of things he's working on!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 11, 2019)

Here is the list of everyone that's getting 3 free packs in order.starting at the top are all the contest winners from previous contest.
I will message everyone a secret password 3 days before everything is finished with a list of all the strains available. Top of the list gets first dibs.
Write down the 3 packs you want with your secret password and the mailing address to [email protected]. also include 7 back up packs in case the ones you want are gone.
The reason for the secret pass is so scammers wont see the list and just email me a random name. I wanna make sure everyone gets there packs that on this list.
Packages outside of the US you will have to pay the international shipping. I'll cover the inside the us cost but Canada is like 12 dollars and will add up.

I'll have a pile of seeds so everyone should get what they want.

Bastard seeds will be given out randomly to whoever wants them after I post.
Stay tuned for daily giveaways of those starting in 2 weeks

@HKG
@V256.420
@Greenthumbs256
@Paddletail 
@Thegermling
@HydroRed
@Dustjesus
@keyown1
@VillageAnt
@thenotsoesoteric
@Amos Otis
@Turpman
@genuity
@Bakersfield
@coppershot
@Heathen Raider
@socaljoe
@Turpman
@ky farmer
@SMT69
@INF Flux
@nc208
@Mr.Head
@cookiemonstar80
@evergreengardener @whytewidow
@tman42
@quiescent @Dustjesus @CoB_nUt
@Tx-Peanutt
@Opie1971
@klx @jbgrower @The Pipe @ThatSpudGuy @Sebud @RattleheadKV2 @Bodyne @Precaution @Ginger Viking @vertnugs @growslut @tman42 @blowincherrypie @Tito#1 @Highsince76 @HydoDan @Greenthumbskunk @SCJedi @bighitter420 @main cola @Getgrowingson @Big Green Thumb @Goats22
@Chunky Stool
@NoWaistedSpace
@Badmofo529
@waxman420
@Stiickygreen
@ThatSpudGuy
@TheSpaceFarm
@rollinfunk
@BurtMaklin
@Pa-Nature
@ChronicWonders.
@Badmofo529
@smashcity
@poor boy
@Rivendell
@Jesselikes2grow
@smokebros
@YouGrowYourWay
@Diesel0889
@coreywebster
@Jamaican_shaken
@Coalcat
@Jimmyclone42
@chatttimes
@Hurricane09
@ssnimmrod
@Kronickeeper
@sharptater
@bighitter420
@Kusnash
@Big Green Thumb
@macsnax
@Gu~
@antonioverde


----------



## Bobby Long Buds (Feb 11, 2019)

I’m not worthy of testing anything anyway haha I’m just looking for some for sale.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> here ya lazy fuck... I think he said 6 weeks till testers drop, but I'm pretty dam sure if you can't be bothered to skim through here, you more than likely won't be on the tester list... but hey idk I don't fucking control that shit!
> 
> this was the last update of things he's working on!View attachment 4280626


Where u get that GG4 cut from Bro or You run it from seed? Really liked the work u did on the canopy and how you spread her all out You use that thick green coated wire ? Couldn't see in the pics


----------



## Sebud (Feb 11, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Haha Don King lol... Yea I'm having the same issue. I got 2 dogs and both shed like crazy. I got most of the hair off but there's little pieces of glass all up in the buds. And all up in my fingers haha


Personal stash in pipe glass won't hurt you none


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Here is the list of everyone that's getting 3 free packs in order.starting at the top are all the contest winners from previous contest.
> I will message everyone a secret password 3 days before everything is finished with a list of all the strains available. Top of the list gets first dibs.
> Write down the 3 packs you want with your secret password and the mailing address to [email protected]. also include 7 back up packs in case the ones you want are gone.
> The reason for the secret pass is so scammers wont see the list and just email me a random name. I wanna make sure everyone gets there packs that on this list.
> ...


That's a really long list. You're a good man heisen. We appreciate not only the seeds, but what you're doing in the seed game. At least I do, and I'm sure many others feel the same.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Here is the list of everyone that's getting 3 free packs in order.starting at the top are all the contest winners from previous contest.
> I will message everyone a secret password 3 days before everything is finished with a list of all the strains available. Top of the list gets first dibs.
> Write down the 3 packs you want with your secret password and the mailing address to [email protected]. also include 7 back up packs in case the ones you want are gone.
> The reason for the secret pass is so scammers wont see the list and just email me a random name. I wanna make sure everyone gets there packs that on this list.
> ...





TheSpaceFarm said:


> That's a really long list. You're a good man heisen. We appreciate not only the seeds, but what you're doing in the seed game. At least I do, and I'm sure many others feel the same.


It is a long list .. Much respect heisen I'm so happy to be high on list. can't wait to get growing and show off the absolute fire that he's breeding. Gonna be a wild thread then .. Can't wait to grow n show for the thread. Have a great night all


----------



## Sebud (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Here is the list of everyone that's getting 3 free packs in order.starting at the top are all the contest winners from previous contest.
> I will message everyone a secret password 3 days before everything is finished with a list of all the strains available. Top of the list gets first dibs.
> Write down the 3 packs you want with your secret password and the mailing address to [email protected]. also include 7 back up packs in case the ones you want are gone.
> The reason for the secret pass is so scammers wont see the list and just email me a random name. I wanna make sure everyone gets there packs that on this list.
> ...


Thanks @Heisenbeans time to clean out some space speaking for everyone you named I'm sure Thanks for all the hard work. Looking forward to these and many years of doing business.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

Man Thanks Heisen ! Feel like I just won a lottery .


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> It is a long list .. Much respect heisen I'm so happy to be high on list. can't wait to get growing and show off the absolute fire that he's breeding. Gonna be a wild thread then .. Can't wait to grow n show for the thread. Have a great night all


man that's what I was thinking, I was just hoping to make the list, be he got me over here feeling like vip or some shit! I'm so dam excited, gunna clear out some space and get ready for a new bad ass journal!!!

unless we're going to have a new thread for testers? or maybe just fill it up here idk! but what ever is decided just let me know! I was kinda worried bc my last journal is about to end, but this is going to be perfect timing! 

now just need to decide and what to pick, like shit, that's gunna be hard as hell! anyone wanna chime in lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Where u get that GG4 cut from Bro or You run it from seed? Really liked the work u did on the canopy and how you spread her all out You use that thick green coated wire ? Couldn't see in the pics


it's the josey whales cut, and I use a string that was bought from home depot, takes a while to string up, but the best option I found at the time!


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Here is the list of everyone that's getting 3 free packs in order.starting at the top are all the contest winners from previous contest.
> I will message everyone a secret password 3 days before everything is finished with a list of all the strains available. Top of the list gets first dibs.
> Write down the 3 packs you want with your secret password and the mailing address to [email protected]. also include 7 back up packs in case the ones you want are gone.
> The reason for the secret pass is so scammers wont see the list and just email me a random name. I wanna make sure everyone gets there packs that on this list.
> ...


@Heisenbeans hey man, just wondering why I'm not on the list? I was on the previous list but somehow I didn't make it on this one? I've been here since the very beginning.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 11, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> @Heisenbeans hey man, just wondering why I'm not on the list? I was on the previous list but somehow I didn't make it on this one? I've been here since the very beginning.


Your on it


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

man it ain't April fools yet is it? or some kinda month early April fools joke huh! 

lol don't get me wrong I'm ecstatic that I made the list, but being that dam high up, like dam, just making sure I'm not like the center of some big ass joke, and I'm the only one not in on it lmfao! now to stress for weeks on what to choose! if I'm even able to choose lmfao! I like this kinda stress lol!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

leave it to heisen, to turn my shitty day, into me over here giggling like a Lil girl or some shit! lol that's really just what I needed to turn my day around! now to go work on the garden since I'm feeling like a million bucks now! thanks man, I'll do them ladies some justice!!!!


----------



## klx (Feb 11, 2019)

This thread gonna blow up when people start posting the plants from these seeds.

Of course, first there needs to be at least a level of reading comprehension where the grower can read their own name on a simple list before crying about it


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Your on it


I'm an idiot, thanks. I swear I went over that like five or six times


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> man that's what I was thinking, I was just hoping to make the list, be he got me over here feeling like vip or some shit! I'm so dam excited, gunna clear out some space and get ready for a new bad ass journal!!!
> 
> unless we're going to have a new thread for testers? or maybe just fill it up here idk! but what ever is decided just let me know! I was kinda worried bc my last journal is about





klx said:


> This thread gonna blow up when people start posting the plants from these seeds.
> 
> Of course, first there needs to be at least a level of reading comprehension where the grower can read their own name on a simple list before crying about it


They said there would be no reading or math to be fair


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

klx said:


> This thread gonna blow up when people start posting the plants from these seeds.
> 
> Of course, first there needs to be at least a level of reading comprehension where the grower can read their own name on a simple list before crying about it


... buaawahahahahahaaaaa! lol sorry, but daaauuummmm! shots fired!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> leave it to heisen, to turn my shitty day, into me over here giggling like a Lil girl or some shit! lol that's really just what I needed to turn my day around! now to go work on the garden since I'm feeling like a million bucks now! thanks man, I'll do them ladies some justice!!!!


My Employee came in office and asked if I was ok I was goin all Nature Boy when I read that list Whhhoooooo


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

ight I gotta go calm the fuck down! lmfao! too excited over here!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> ight I gotta go calm the fuck down! lmfao! too excited over here!


same I dunked my head in the snow to make sure it wasnt a DREAM .....But if I wake now it will a Night mare ...


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm super stoked too. It's cracking me up how excited everyone is. We're all giddy as fuck lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> leave it to heisen, to turn my shitty day, into me over here giggling like a Lil girl or some shit! lol that's really just what I needed to turn my day around! now to go work on the garden since I'm feeling like a million bucks now! thanks man, I'll do them ladies some justice!!!!


Yeah the mailman didnt drop package at door now I got to wait till tomorrow after 1 pm ,I was bummmed
For my new 2 k of lights 

But reading the list ...now I cant simmer down


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> same I dunked my head in the snow to make sure it wasnt a DREAM .....But if I wake now it will a Night mare ...


man I better not be getting a joke played on me, lol that ain't cool, if I wake up from this shit right now, somebody getting a mud hole stomped in they ass!

definitely feeling like fucking Christmas, bday, free pussy at the strip club day, all wrapped up in one big ass juicy titty sandwich! lol yeah I took it there, so what!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 11, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> I'm super stoked too. It's cracking me up how excited everyone is. We're all giddy as fuck lol


Are we acting like kids at a candy store ? ,,,god i hope so ....candy for all on the list .


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> man I better not be getting a joke played on me, lol that ain't cool, if I wake up from this shit right now, somebody getting a mud hole stomped in they ass!


That ain’t mud on your boot


----------



## nc208 (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Here is the list of everyone that's getting 3 free packs in order.starting at the top are all the contest winners from previous contest.
> I will message everyone a secret password 3 days before everything is finished with a list of all the strains available. Top of the list gets first dibs.
> Write down the 3 packs you want with your secret password and the mailing address to [email protected]. also include 7 back up packs in case the ones you want are gone.
> The reason for the secret pass is so scammers wont see the list and just email me a random name. I wanna make sure everyone gets there packs that on this list.
> ...


Shit....time to go buy another tent and light.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> I'm an idiot, thanks. I swear I went over that like five or six times





Pa-Nature said:


> same I dunked my head in the snow to make sure it wasnt a DREAM .....But if I wake now it will a Night mare ...





Greenthumbs256 said:


> man I better not be getting a joke played on me, lol that ain't cool, if I wake up from this shit right now, somebody getting a mud hole stomped in they ass!
> 
> definitely feeling like fucking Christmas, bday, free pussy at the strip club day, all wrapped up in one big ass juicy titty sandwich! lol yeah I took it there, so what!


time to motorboat!!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Are we acting like kids at a candy store ? ,,,god i hope so ....candy for all on the list .


Lot of missed work days after first batch is dry that's my prediction


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Feb 11, 2019)

Sweet thank you Heisen! I'll be proof that anyone can pull some fire from your gear, if I can do it anyone can.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> I'm super stoked too. It's cracking me up how excited everyone is. We're all giddy as fuck lol


like a bunch of fucking virgins on prom night, this dude got a fuck ton of grown ass men, acting like Lil girls lining up, ready to suck some dick for beans! lmfao what in the hell is wrong with us, man you would think he serving up some dam dope or some shit!

lol I really need to get off here and chill for min, ain't been this happy since the saints won the super bowl!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 11, 2019)

How many people's heart ws thumping reading that list...waiting to see their name?
How many of you re-read the list 8 times because you tbought you didn't see your name? Ha! I'm sure I got bumped down the list by some noobs to the thread...I invite you to the caged octogon for the opportunity to climb up the ranks.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> like a bunch of fucking virgins on prom night, this dude got a fuck ton of grown ass men, acting like Lil girls lining up, ready to suck some dick for beans! lmfao what in the hell is wrong with us, man you would think he serving up some dam dope or some shit!
> 
> lol I really need to get off here and chill for min, ain't been this happy since the saints won the super bowl!


Go rub one off it helps


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

man yall noticed heisen posted that shit then dipped lmfao, he already knew this thread was about to blow up, we gone shut down the dam servers!

and my bad everyone, I been trying not to post tons if bs, and fill the thread with nonsense, but uh well yeah, that shit went out the window along with all the rest of my GPS gear lmfao!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> like a bunch of fucking virgins on prom night, this dude got a fuck ton of grown ass men, acting like Lil girls lining up, ready to suck some dick for beans! lmfao what in the hell is wrong with us, man you would think he serving up some dam dope or some shit!
> 
> lol I really need to get off here and chill for min, ain't been this happy since the saints won the super bowl!


Not up on the dick part but ,,,but surely SEXCITED


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> How many people's heart ws thumping reading that list...waiting to see their name?
> How many of you re-read the list 8 times because you tbought you didn't see your name? Ha! I'm sure I got bumped down the list by some noobs to the thread...I invite you to the caged octogon for the opportunity to climb up the ranks.


*THUNDERDOME*


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Not up on the dick part but ,,,but surely SEXCITED


don't lie, we all know you would suck the skin off that macdingo dick for the fourth pack! lmfao


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> like a bunch of fucking virgins on prom night, this dude got a fuck ton of grown ass men, acting like Lil girls lining up, ready to suck some dick for beans!





Greenthumbs256 said:


> don't lie, we all know you would suck the skin off that macdingo dick for the fourth pack! lmfao


Calm down, Beavis !


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> don't lie, we all know you would suck the skin off that macdingo dick for the fourth pack! lmfao


Now if that chew that 60 year old beaver ...now I would munch all day....for 3 packs ....


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 11, 2019)

I broke down and finally set up a proper veg area 600w m.h. good luck picking 3


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 11, 2019)

Whoa whoa whoaaaa kimosabe'!!!! Your jipperness is kinda creepy.
I'd like to be excluded from that group of....


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2019)

I'd like to remind everyone of the one decent Pearl Jam song - "Even Flow". Live it.

That said, this does have the feel of a significant event.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 11, 2019)

Many thanks Heisen, thanks for putting in all the hard work and for sharing all these awesome strains.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 11, 2019)

I see quite a few familiar names on that list that know their shit. This should be a good test of your gear.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 11, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> I broke down and finally set up a proper veg area 600w m.h. good luck picking 3


The difference between a 400/450 and a 600 is huge, at least to me. The branches get twice as fat with the 600. But these LED guys get these fat ass plants under these cobs and qb's with (so they say) less watts.

I think whytewidow and Heisen get those fat ass plants with the same amount of light as us HID guys use. About 40 watts psf. Or am I wrong? Do you guys get fat ass plants using less psf?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

ight I got my crazy shit out, I'm calming down now, my bad, but can u guys blame me lol! you can hit the unblock button now, lmfao


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

If u get those packs and don't order a T shirt or ball cap ( will add stealth ) then I would say a person isn't being very thankful I wear XXXL Heisen and I paying full shipping y'all do what U want


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> If u get those packs and don't order a T shirt or ball cap ( will add stealth ) then I would say a person isn't being very thankful I wear XXXL Heisen and I paying full shipping y'all do what U want


is he doing a tshirt option? I'd dam sure throw in another 50 bucks or w.e. I'd rep that shit being illegal as fuck! lmfao


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 11, 2019)

klx said:


> This thread gonna blow up when people start posting the plants from these seeds.
> 
> Of course, first there needs to be at least a level of reading comprehension where the grower can read their own name on a simple list before crying about it


Lol, you read my mind


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> is he doing a tshirt option? I'd dam sure throw in another 50 bucks or w.e. I'd rep that shit being illegal as fuck! lmfao


Well I would have some made up some ball caps and doo rags if I was in His position killer advertising and He got a cool ass logo so I would sport it round town


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lol, you read my mind


I hope for dudes sake there's this much excitement when it comes to posting their grow logs and smoke reports 

Seein a lot of new names in here lookin for free beans lol

There's nothing wrong with free beans just do your part  That's all I'm sayin. I wanna see these plants


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

International guys should pay their own freight all the work He has done it ain't right takin coin out of his pocket and getting gear free . Don't feel right to me


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 11, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> How many people's heart ws thumping reading that list...waiting to see their name?
> How many of you re-read the list 8 times because you tbought you didn't see your name? Ha! I'm sure I got bumped down the list by some noobs to the thread...I invite you to the caged octogon for the opportunity to climb up the ranks.


Lol that was me. Adrenaline was pumping for sure.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 11, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Now if that chew that 60 year old beaver ...now I would munch all day....for 3 packs ....


Thanks for the like as It hit the 2000 mark ...what a day a TROPHY NOW TOO ..this day is just CRAZI


----------



## klx (Feb 11, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> International guys should pay their own freight all the work He has done it ain't right takin coin out of his pocket and getting gear free . Don't feel right to me


What you on about? Its already long established that international ppl will pay shipping. Calm your outrage.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

klx said:


> What you on about? Its already long established that international ppl will pay shipping. Calm your outrage.


No outrage at all just sayin my feelings y'all do what u want


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

klx said:


> What you on about? Its already long established that international ppl will pay shipping. Calm your outrage.


And read his post before the list Heisen said he was paying 1/2 the Int shipping . I know I said there would be no reading or math


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I hope for dudes sake there's this much excitement when it comes to posting their grow logs and smoke reports
> 
> Seein a lot of new names in here lookin for free beans lol
> 
> There's nothing wrong with free beans just do your part  That's all I'm sayin. I wanna see these plants


man u ain't gotta worry about me, I'll be a doing a full ass 3 fucking journals on these ladies! I actually enjoy doing them, and everyone here knows I've got no problem posting lol!


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> man u ain't gotta worry about me, I'll be a doing a full ass 3 fucking journals on these ladies! I actually enjoy doing them, and everyone here knows I've got no problem posting lol!


I see you shinin homie lol. Ain't gotta worry about you. 

That was a full ass screen you posted the other day.


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2019)

Man oh man... not having to pull males this summer is going to help my garden out tremendously. 

This is definitely about to be fun.


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 11, 2019)

I think he maybe a lil overworked . So I'm thinking let's get the beans soaked . 2 weeks isn't a lot of time to get boxes tshirts that paper shit they throw in the boxes . Toss mine in a clam write on it what they are tout fini . That's a lot of beans on that list.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 11, 2019)

genuity said:


> Man oh man... not having to pull males this summer is going to help my garden out tremendously.
> 
> This is definitely about to be fun.


I'll be tuned in with wide eyes and dripping drool I'm sure


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> I think he maybe a lil overworked . So I'm thinking let's get the beans soaked . 2 weeks isn't a lot of time to get boxes tshirts that paper shit they throw in the boxes . Toss mine in a clam write on it what they are tout fini . That's a lot of beans on that list.


"tout fini"


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2019)

Ol' Heisen wasn't kidding when he said that he doesn't hold grudges! 
I am surprised & grateful to be on the list.


----------



## Turpman (Feb 11, 2019)

Must have felt something today. Did some more “get ready” work. Don’t think I will run all pots maybe 10HB and 20 GP. Hope to get 10 GP after male culling. Should make for a good shootout. I have a grow log up but may start another one so that people can coment. Open to advice. LOL

Wow that’s a huge list Heisenbeans very generous man. Thank you. I’ll do my best.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Here is the list of everyone that's getting 3 free packs in order.starting at the top are all the contest winners from previous contest.
> I will message everyone a secret password 3 days before everything is finished with a list of all the strains available. Top of the list gets first dibs.
> Write down the 3 packs you want with your secret password and the mailing address to [email protected]. also include 7 back up packs in case the ones you want are gone.
> The reason for the secret pass is so scammers wont see the list and just email me a random name. I wanna make sure everyone gets there packs that on this list.
> ...


Wow cant believe no one has noticed this lucky cat who made the list. Good on Ya @Heisenbeans I think this is a nice move.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Wow cant believe no one has noticed this lucky cat who made the list. Good on Ya @Heisenbeans I think this is a nice move.


Good karma.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Wow cant believe no one has noticed this lucky cat who made the list. Good on Ya @Heisenbeans I think this is a nice move.


hahahaha dam, he did that shit on purpose! that's too funny, thanks for pointing that out!


Turpman said:


> View attachment 4280662 Must have felt something today. Did some more “get ready” work. Don’t think I will run all pots maybe 10HB and 20 GP. Hope to get 10 GP after male culling. Should make for a good shootout. I have a grow log up but may start another one so that people can coment. Open to advice. LOL
> 
> Wow that’s a huge list Heisenbeans very generous man. Thank you. I’ll do my best.


trust me, u gunna regret that lol, take those gp beans, and go sell em lol!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 11, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ol' Heisen wasn't kidding when he said that he doesn't hold grudges!
> I am surprised & grateful to be on the list.


There a couple I seriously wanted to leave off. One was a contest winner that was cutting my balls on other threads. Some straight bitch shit and spreading misinformation about where I get my cuts. Dude didnt even realise that I'm friends with the guy he was ballsucking to and that dude gets his shit from me. One thing that is important about this business though is nothing can be personal. It has to be business only and no matter how much someone pisses me off I have to treat them like any other customer. No grudges whatsoever in this business. People are always in line and some only want to take from you. When you make things personal it only gives them more reason to try and fuck you in the end. 
So I keep everything here professional and if someone wants my seeds I dont care how much i despise em they will get them the same as anyone else. 

Now you walk into one of my shops with an attitude your gonna get tapped on the shoulder from behind and bounced out the back door. No questions asked or explanations given.

This busines is just a whole different animal.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> There a couple I seriously wanted to leave off. One was a contest winner that was cutting my balls on other threads. Some straight bitch shit and spreading misinformation about where I get my cuts. Dude didnt even realise that I'm friends with the guy he was ballsucking to and that dude gets his shit from me. One thing that is important about this business though is nothing can be personal. It has to be business only and no matter how much someone pisses me off I have to treat them like any other customer. No grudges whatsoever in this business. People are always in line and some only want to take from you. When you make things personal it only gives them more reason to try and fuck you in the end.
> So I keep everything here professional and if someone wants my seeds I dont care how much i despise em they will get them the same as anyone else.
> 
> Now you walk into one of my shops with an attitude your gonna get tapped on the shoulder from behind and bounced out the back door. No questions asked or explanations given.
> ...


U doing any merch ? Like I said up here I can sport a shirt or Doo Rag the logo will definitely get out there


----------



## Turpman (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> hahahaha dam, he did that shit on purpose! that's too funny, thanks for pointing that out!
> 
> trust me, u gunna regret that lol, take those gp beans, and go sell em lol!


Well it's a shootout. Got to be a winner and a loser LOL maybe it will be win win. Time will tell.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> There a couple I seriously wanted to leave off. One was a contest winner that was cutting my balls on other threads. Some straight bitch shit and spreading misinformation about where I get my cuts. Dude didnt even realise that I'm friends with the guy he was ballsucking to and that dude gets his shit from me. One thing that is important about this business though is nothing can be personal. It has to be business only and no matter how much someone pisses me off I have to treat them like any other customer. No grudges whatsoever in this business. People are always in line and some only want to take from you. When you make things personal it only gives them more reason to try and fuck you in the end.
> So I keep everything here professional and if someone wants my seeds I dont care how much i despise em they will get them the same as anyone else.
> 
> Now you walk into one of my shops with an attitude your gonna get tapped on the shoulder from behind and bounced out the back door. No questions asked or explanations given.
> ...


I've said it before, your a much better man than me...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Well it's a shootout. Got to be a winner and a loser LOL maybe it will be win win. Time will tell.


man, give it 6 months, all of sudden gu is gunna have a new line of gear, lol I'll give you one guess where he gunna get the genetics from!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I've said it before, your a much better man than me...


Momma always said nice a person to death Your enemies hate that worse than a punch in the face


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

I just keep looking over the list and scratching my head, how in the hell, did I make it on the list above ppl like hydro red! don't get me wrong I'm not complaining one bit, but dam that's like the highest honor someone like me can get on this site! not to mention some of the other absolutely amazing growers on that list! I'm really just shocked! and truly honored! I'm going to do my absolute best to represent that spot! I'm just in fucking aw!


----------



## Paddletail (Feb 11, 2019)

That sucks. Been here since the beginning and never talked shit or anything like that. I had trouble getting the autos since he forgot about our 25 emails back and forth but was able to get back in line before he ran out. Got them in hand and had germination issues but I took it straight to Heisen instead of giving the haters ammo against him in here. Others mentioned germ problems but I took it to dm with them for same reasons. All was well though as there was a list a few weeks back that had my name on it but once again I have been erased. I guess congrats to the ones who got lucky.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I just keep looking over the list and scratching my head, how in the hell, did I make it on the list above ppl like hydro red! don't get me wrong I'm not complaining one bit, but dam that's like the highest honor someone like me can get on this site! not to mention some of the other absolutely amazing growers on that list! I'm really just shocked! and truly honored! I'm going to do my absolute best to represent that spot! I'm just in fucking aw!


Your sip grow and willingness to link and share your journals. You was q huge asset to the greenpoint thread in posting pics and participating in the monthly. You are what any seed breeder would want in a tester.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

Paddletail said:


> That sucks. Been here since the beginning and never talked shit or anything like that. I had trouble getting the autos since he forgot about our 25 emails back and forth but was able to get back in line before he ran out. Got them in hand and had germination issues but I took it straight to Heisen instead of giving the haters ammo against him in here. Others mentioned germ problems but I took it to dm with them for same reasons. All was well though as there was a list a few weeks back that had my name on it but once again I have been erased. I guess congrats to the ones who got lucky.


he did say he's gunna be throwing out randoms starting in 2 weeks! don't lose any hope man, bring it to heisen, I've yet to see a problem brought to him that he didn't solve! just msg him! I wouldn't worry man! I can only imagine how many ppl signed up!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 11, 2019)

Paddletail said:


> That sucks. Been here since the beginning and never talked shit or anything like that. I had trouble getting the autos since he forgot about our 25 emails back and forth but was able to get back in line before he ran out. Got them in hand and had germination issues but I took it straight to Heisen instead of giving the haters ammo against him in here. Others mentioned germ problems but I took it to dm with them for same reasons. All was well though as there was a list a few weeks back that had my name on it but once again I have been erased. I guess congrats to the ones who got lucky.


I spent 2 days on that list. There are like 3 or 4 of the list that I deal with directly you being one of. Em. Dont stress man I got you. It took me a lot to go back through this thread and compose the list.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> There a couple I seriously wanted to leave off. One was a contest winner that was cutting my balls on other threads. Some straight bitch shit and spreading misinformation about where I get my cuts. Dude didnt even realise that I'm friends with the guy he was ballsucking to and that dude gets his shit from me. *One thing that is important about this business though is nothing can be personal. It has to be business only and no matter how much someone pisses me off I* have to treat them like any other customer. No grudges whatsoever in this business. People are always in line and some only want to take from you. When you make things personal it only gives them more reason to try and fuck you in the end.
> So I keep everything here professional and if someone wants my seeds I dont care how much i despise em they will get them the same as anyone else.
> 
> Now you walk into one of my shops with an attitude your gonna get tapped on the shoulder from behind and bounced out the back door. No questions asked or explanations given.
> ...


You are correct sir!

On another note,

Am I the only person who is gonna resell his beans on strainly for like $200?

Hell if I can get enough I'll start copycat's copies and more seed store.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You are correct sir!
> 
> On another note,
> 
> ...


wtf? yeah probably, I mean shit at least charge like 200 for each dam bean!


----------



## Paddletail (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I spent 2 days on that list. There are like 3 or 4 of the list that I deal with directly you being one of. Em. Dont stress man I got you. It took me a lot to go back through this thread and compose the list.


 That is good to hear. Been looking forward to this from the get go.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

About time my bike comes out I will be flipping some fire This summer gonna be good!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> wtf? yeah probably, I mean shit at least charge like 200 for each dam bean! View attachment 4280702


You shouldn't post that meme when you don't get the joke.

Or maybe do?


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks for the opportunity Heisen.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You shouldn't post that meme when you don't get the joke.
> 
> Or maybe do?


now I'm thinking I didn't lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> now I'm thinking I didn't lol


It's all good. I wouldn't do Heisen or anyone else shitty like that and I definitely ain't reselling no one's work.

I'm very big on giving all credit where credit is due. If I grow someone's beans or use their pics, I tag them and make sure everyone knows it is their work.

Cheers man and happy growing


----------



## Turpman (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> man, give it 6 months, all of sudden gu is gunna have a new line of gear, lol I'll give you one guess where he gunna get the genetics from!


Looks like his thread is already changing. Even posting picks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 11, 2019)

Speaking of taking credit for other's work. I seen on IG someone kept tagging gps on their Tennessee kush but no mention of cannaventure anywhere in the post and of course Gu is sharing that post because the bud shots are nice.

Just a little of that shady grey side of business.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Speaking of taking credit for other's work. I seen on IG someone kept tagging gps on their Tennessee kush but no mention of cannaventure anywhere in the post and of course Gu is sharing that post because the bud shots are nice.
> 
> Just a little of that shady grey side of business.


Gu was selling Cannaventure on his website for a while. The person must've forgotten to tag cannaventure


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Gu was selling Cannaventure on his website for a while. The person must've forgotten to tag cannaventure


but that doesn't make it his gear! it's cannas gear, gu was just moving it!

that's basically like me starting a company, selling heisens gear, and then going around posting pics saying look at my fire gear, come get em while there hot! 

granted he is just taking advantage of the opportunity of the guy that forgot to tag canna, it's still shady business!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Looks like he’s thread is already changing. Even posting picks.


to be honest I've got a few really nice pics of my keeper jelly pie pheno from gps,(actually took a few today) but really not trying to help his business, with everything that's happened, I just don't even wanna fuck with him!

I'd say I'd post it here but really not trying to take away from what's Goin on here! granted i know first hand, my keepers from gps, ain't hitting on shit compared to what we're gunna be running very soon! but still I don't wanna promote any of gu's gear after everything that's gone down!


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 11, 2019)

List made, patiently waiting with abated breath


----------



## Highsince76 (Feb 11, 2019)

Glad it's all coming together! You have a lot of people giddy! Me included.
I love it... 
I know there is a lot of time, effort and money invested. I know everyone (well, about everyone hehe) really wants it to work out for you.
So, thanks; for being so generous and the opportunity.

Bring on the Fire!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> to be honest I've got a few really nice pics of my keeper jelly pie pheno from gps,(actually took a few today) but really not trying to help his business, with everything that's happened, I just don't even wanna fuck with him!
> 
> I'd say I'd post it here but really not trying to take away from what's Goin on here! granted i know first hand, my keepers from gps, ain't hitting on shit compared to what we're gunna be running very soon! but still I don't wanna promote any of gu's gear after everything that's gone down!


You can post your pics on "Who's got the Frostiest buds" thread.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Looks like he’s thread is already changing. Even posting picks.





Greenthumbs256 said:


> to be honest I've got a few really nice pics of my keeper jelly pie pheno from gps,(actually took a few today) but really not trying to help his business, with everything that's happened, I just don't even wanna fuck with him!
> 
> I'd say I'd post it here but really not trying to take away from what's Goin on here! granted i know first hand, my keepers from gps, ain't hitting on shit compared to what we're gunna be running very soon! but still I don't wanna promote any of gu's gear after everything that's gone down!


hey bro let me know how that GG you got goin smokes if it hits as hard as it looks u got the ether Bunny cut let me know


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 11, 2019)

klx said:


> This thread gonna blow up when people start posting the plants from these seeds.
> 
> Of course, first there needs to be at least a level of reading comprehension where the grower can read their own name on a simple list before crying about it


Ouch. Not only did I read over it five or six times and still miss my name, I did the Chrome browser "find in page," and it still didn't come up. It's been one of those days. You have no idea the shit has been going on in this household today. Including a 4-hour hell drive back from Sarasota. There, there's my excuse.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> hey bro let me know how that GG you got goin smokes if it hits as hard as it looks u got the ether Bunny cut let me know


chop is march 4, be around end of march before it all magically disappears like always


----------



## vertnugs (Feb 11, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> hey bro let me know how that GG you got goin smokes if it hits as hard as it looks u got the ether Bunny cut let me know


Did he mention his glue is what heison is using?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You can post your pics on "Who's got the Frostiest buds" thread.


it's not as frosty as that gg tho, lol not bad, but still


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> Did he mention his glue is what heison is using?


I didn't mention that, bc kissing and telling isn't my thing, but seems you have that covered for me... lol


----------



## vertnugs (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> but seems you have that covered for me... lol



Calm your tits.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Here is the list of everyone that's getting 3 free packs in order.starting at the top are all the contest winners from previous contest.
> I will message everyone a secret password 3 days before everything is finished with a list of all the strains available. Top of the list gets first dibs.
> Write down the 3 packs you want with your secret password and the mailing address to [email protected]. also include 7 back up packs in case the ones you want are gone.
> The reason for the secret pass is so scammers wont see the list and just email me a random name. I wanna make sure everyone gets there packs that on this list.
> ...


Just to be sure, there's no way we can have these free seeds combined and shipped with the ones we're going to actually order? The drops are too far apart, right? I believe you said six weeks on the legit first drop.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I didn't mention that, bc kissing and telling isn't my thing, but seems you have that covered for me... lol


Civilians know not of the Ether Bunny lol


----------



## Turpman (Feb 11, 2019)

Any Canadians that want to send cash for shipping these freebeans. We could do a group letter. It’s 25 beans to send express post with tracking. Not much sense everyone making can.post rich. 
I can send the cash you can emt me the money. Or if you have a better way let me know. PM me if your interested.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 11, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Any Canadians that want to send cash for shipping these freebeans. We could do a group letter. It’s 25 beans to send express post with tracking. Not much sense everyone making can.post rich.
> I can send the cash you can emt me the money. Or if you have a better way let me know. PM me if your interested.


@Michael Huntherz will have a way for canadians to pay. i am going to donate for shipping one of those ways.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Any Canadians that want to send cash for shipping these freebeans. We could do a group letter. It’s 25 beans to send express post with tracking. Not much sense everyone making can.post rich.
> I can send the cash you can emt me the money. Or if you have a better way let me know. PM me if your interested.


Canada is a big ass, place lol, maybe I misunderstood, but how the hell is that supposed to work!


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 11, 2019)

Turpman said:


> View attachment 4280662 Must have felt something today. Did some more “get ready” work. Don’t think I will run all pots maybe 10HB and 20 GP. Hope to get 10 GP after male culling. Should make for a good shootout. I have a grow log up but may start another one so that people can coment. Open to advice. LOL
> 
> Wow that’s a huge list Heisenbeans very generous man. Thank you. I’ll do my best.


That looks badass! I can't really tell, is that some kind of shed, or shipping container outside...or inside? On the right it kind of looks like a yard.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I spent 2 days on that list. There are like 3 or 4 of the list that I deal with directly you being one of. Em. Dont stress man I got you. It took me a lot to go back through this thread and compose the list.


I was thinking about how incredibly tedious that would be if you hadn't been writing down names along the way. Props to you!


----------



## Turpman (Feb 11, 2019)

Emt money to one person. Said person goes to bank to get us cash and mails it express post. Only way to have tracking. It’s 25 dollars per letter. So it would save some denerro fo sho. Credit card would work but I haven’t herd much about that. You could always send a regular letter and take the risk.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Emt money to one person. Said person goes to bank to get us cash and mails it express post. Only way to have tracking. It’s 25 dollars per letter. So it would save some denerro fo sho. Credit card would work but I haven’t herd much about that. You could always send a regular letter and take the risk.


yall Canadians are some trusting mofos lol, I won't trust anyone that hasn't been vouched for, by someone else I trust! or at least spoken to enough to make a good decision!

but I also blame that on growing up in new Orleans! I've been robbed more times than I can count, and been screwed over by more ppl I've called friends than anyone else! just the way it is down there!

but hey more power to ya man, I wish the entire world was like that! would be An amazing time to be alive! but I must say in like 3 or 4 years that I've been on this site, I've made many deals and met many friends along the way, and I've yet to be screwed over! really kinda shocked if we're being honest!


----------



## Turpman (Feb 11, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> That looks badass! I can't really tell, is that some kind of shed, or shipping container outside...or inside? On the right it kind of looks like a yard.


Na it’s in the loft of my shop. 4x4 tent with a 16” clone addition on the side. Outside is hella cold -21.5c tonight.LOL


----------



## Turpman (Feb 11, 2019)

Ya it would be somewhat of a risk alright. Just burns my ass to mail 12US dollars in a 25dollar envelope. I’m hoping there will be a CC option. Shit I’ve sent GP cash and it cost me more to get it there than the beans were.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Ya it would be somewhat of a risk alright. Just burns my ass to mail 12US dollars in a 25dollar envelope. I’m hoping there will be a CC option. Shit I’ve sent GP cash and it cost me more to get it there than the beans were.


that is a very good point! crazy it cost that much! I don't see how he can send beans for 12, but it cost u 25 to send cash? something isn't adding up...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 11, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> @Michael Huntherz will have a way for canadians to pay. i am going to donate for shipping one of those ways.


I'm not sure if you mean you are donating money to help others with their shipping costs or not but that is a solid idea. 

A "pay it forward" type thing where when you buy and pay for your seeds you can choose to then pay for someone's shipping that is legitimately in need of help. 

Or just kick a few bucks to go into a pool to help pay for shipping/excess cost for veterans, handicap, disable, low income and international... etc customers. 

You know, standard hippie stuff. I ain't rich but I like helping good folks. But if someone if caught scamming it we get to fire them out of a cannon into shark infested waters.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm not sure if you mean you are donating money to help others with their shipping costs or not but that is a solid idea.
> 
> A "pay it forward" type thing where when you buy and pay for your seeds you can choose to then pay for someone's shipping that is legitimately in need of help.
> 
> ...


I've always been very proud to be an American, but you Canadians are something else! I'd tip my hat to you guys if I had one!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 11, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Ya it would be somewhat of a risk alright. Just burns my ass to mail 12US dollars in a 25dollar envelope. I’m hoping there will be a CC option. Shit I’ve sent GP cash and it cost me more to get it there than the beans were.


Why the fudge does it cost that much?

Are you Canadians not completely dependent on Amazon and delivered goods? I mean I guess Americans are sending way more shit north than Canadians are sending south so I guess market demands are lower headed south so more spendy. It only cost me like $14 to send a small cd case sized box to the UK!


----------



## Turpman (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that is a very good point! crazy it cost that much! I don't see how he can send beans for 12, but it cost u 25 to send cash? something isn't adding up...


Na I meant the 12$ to ship the free beans from HB. I got some GPSeeds for under 25$ with coupons a while back but it cost me 25 the ship the cash. I feel a little better with 2day shipping with tracking then I know the cash at least arrived.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I've always been very proud to be an American, but you Canadians are something else! I'd tip my hat to you guys if I had one!


Oh I'm American.





Canadians are a trip though for sure. Good people but our cultures contrast in many ways!


----------



## Turpman (Feb 11, 2019)

I have no idea why it’s so much money. Express post is the only option if you want tracking. And it’s 25. I have sent regular letters with cash. But it has some risk.

Stupid thing I can order a 2 dollar item from Japan and it’s free LOL


----------



## Turpman (Feb 11, 2019)

I get along with Americans pretty well. We live on the same chunk of land after all it’s just the frickin boarder that devides us.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh I'm American.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






It's true our cultures are very different.


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh I'm American.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its like we live on a different planet,than just a neighbouring country.I've just sent cash untracked,its always made it,and the seller knew i could be trusted.Our postal workers just get payed way to much,and only work 5 days.Some items cost thriple what they do in the usa,its just a fact of life


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 11, 2019)

@whytewidow took all of an hr to put together. Worked out perfect. Hitting 40,000 lux full power across the whole 2x8 and dimmed to 23k is perfect for these plants. And also the heat dropped in there feon 81 to 77 about 400 watts total. I like this way better than the 2 315s I had that blew the bulbs with 230 less watts


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> @whytewidow took all of an hr to put together. Worked out perfect. Hitting 40,000 lux full power across the whole 2x8 and dimmed to 23k is perfect for these plants. And also the heat dropped in there feon 81 to 77 about 400 watts total. I like this way better than the 2 315s I had that blew the bulbs with 230 less watts
> 
> View attachment 4280784


did u get the option to run it all from your phone?he was telling me about all the stuff that can be done, it's impressive, he's gunna help me with mine after thus harvest! hopefully have them running by the time the testers arrive!


----------



## Turpman (Feb 11, 2019)

So your saying most of the US doesn't drink beer, party with buds, smoke the odd dart, play hockey, go out for a rip. LOL 
I’m thinking we have more similarities than not.LOL


----------



## main cola (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> did u get the option to run it all from your phone?he was telling me about all the stuff that can be done, it's impressive, he's gunna help me with mine after thus harvest! hopefully have them running by the time the testers arrive!





Heisenbeans said:


> @whytewidow took all of an hr to put together. Worked out perfect. Hitting 40,000 lux full power across the whole 2x8 and dimmed to 23k is perfect for these plants. And also the heat dropped in there feon 81 to 77 about 400 watts total. I like this way better than the 2 315s I had that blew the bulbs with 230 less watts
> 
> View attachment 4280784


He’s a good dude. He’s helped me before on Instagram


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

Turpman said:


> So your saying most of the US doesn't drink beer, party with buds, smoke the odd dart, play hockey, go out for a rip. LOL
> I’m thinking we have more similarities than not.LOL


well not the hockey part lol!


----------



## Turpman (Feb 11, 2019)

Well me no more either, bones getting too old for that. I have 2 boys that keep me at the rink though.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 11, 2019)

Turpman said:


> So your saying most of the US doesn't drink beer, party with buds, smoke the odd dart, play hockey, go out for a rip. LOL
> I’m thinking we have more similarities than not.LOL


I think you guys are misreading me. I just meant we Americans are less trusting of our neighbors, we shoot people a lot, we want to build walls while dropping large and small bombs on 3rd world countries that we just happen to have assets in, we're very vain and treat celebrities like they're Gods and we make people like this rich for no reason at all.


----------



## Turpman (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> @whytewidow took all of an hr to put together. Worked out perfect. Hitting 40,000 lux full power across the whole 2x8 and dimmed to 23k is perfect for these plants. And also the heat dropped in there feon 81 to 77 about 400 watts total. I like this way better than the 2 315s I had that blew the bulbs with 230 less watts
> 
> View attachment 4280784


The less heat is a nice bonous.
Looks nice.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> but that doesn't make it his gear! it's cannas gear, gu was just moving it!
> 
> that's basically like me starting a company, selling heisens gear, and then going around posting pics saying look at my fire gear, come get em while there hot!
> 
> granted he is just taking advantage of the opportunity of the guy that forgot to tag canna, it's still shady business!


Ohhhh I see. Yea, that's a pretty lame move. I don't think him and Cannaventure are working together anymore either so that's kind of awkward. Speaking of Gu and awkward, did anyone notice he's on Heisen's freebie list? For some reason I thought that was funny.


----------



## Turpman (Feb 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I think you guys are misreading me. I just meant we Americans are less trusting of our neighbors, we shoot people a lot, we want to build walls while dropping large and small bombs on 3rd world countries that we just happen to have assets in, we're very vain and treat celebrities like they're Gods and we make people like this rich for no reason at all.


Ya maybe. Im not against controlling who you let in your country though. Wish our leader thought that way. I’m all good with imigration it just needs to be heavily monitored. We all came from somewhere.


----------



## Turpman (Feb 11, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Ohhhh I see. Yea, that's a pretty lame move. I don't think him and Cannaventure are working together anymore either so that's kind of awkward. Speaking of Gu and awkward, did anyone notice he's on Heisen's freebie list? For some reason I thought that was funny.


Jees even after the fertilizer recommendation. Maybe he hasn’t seen it.LOl


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I think you guys are misreading me. I just meant we Americans are less trusting of our neighbors, we shoot people a lot, we want to build walls while dropping large and small bombs on 3rd world countries that we just happen to have assets in, we're very vain and treat celebrities like they're Gods and we make people like this rich for no reason at all.


yea, come on don't remind me, I like being patriotic, that's hard to do when you shovel the facts in my face lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea, come on don't remind me, I like being patriotic, that's hard to do when you shovel the facts in my face lol


We got it good here, for now anyway. Not many places I'd rather be honestly.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm feeling since the biggest news to hit this thread in a min just got covered up by 20 pages, that maybe this is necessary, and possibly highly appreciated!!!

*heisenbeans last update.....*


Here is the list of everyone that's getting 3 free packs in order.starting at the top are all the contest winners from previous contest.
I will message everyone a secret password 3 days before everything is finished with a list of all the strains available. Top of the list gets first dibs.
Write down the 3 packs you want with your secret password and the mailing address to [email protected]. also include 7 back up packs in case the ones you want are gone.
The reason for the secret pass is so scammers wont see the list and just email me a random name. I wanna make sure everyone gets there packs that on this list.
Packages outside of the US you will have to pay the international shipping. I'll cover the inside the us cost but Canada is like 12 dollars and will add up.

I'll have a pile of seeds so everyone should get what they want.

Bastard seeds will be given out randomly to whoever wants them after I post.
Stay tuned for daily giveaways of those starting in 2 weeks

@HKG
@V256.420
@Greenthumbs256
@Paddletail
@Thegermling
@HydroRed
@Dustjesus
@keyown1
@VillageAnt
@thenotsoesoteric
@Amos Otis
@Turpman
@genuity
@Bakersfield
@coppershot
@Heathen Raider
@socaljoe
@Turpman
@ky farmer
@SMT69
@INF Flux
@nc208
@Mr.Head
@cookiemonstar80
@evergreengardener@whytewidow
@tman42
@quiescent@Dustjesus@CoB_nUt
@Tx-Peanutt
@Opie1971
@klx@jbgrower@The Pipe@ThatSpudGuy@Sebud@RattleheadKV2@Bodyne@Precaution@Ginger Viking@vertnugs@growslut@tman42@blowincherrypie@Tito#1@Highsince76@HydoDan@Greenthumbskunk@SCJedi@bighitter420@main cola@Getgrowingson@Big Green Thumb@Goats22
@Chunky Stool
@NoWaistedSpace
@Badmofo529
@waxman420
@Stiickygreen
@ThatSpudGuy
@TheSpaceFarm
@rollinfunk
@BurtMaklin
@Pa-Nature
@ChronicWonders.
@Badmofo529
@smashcity
@poor boy
@Rivendell
@Jesselikes2grow
@smokebros
@YouGrowYourWay
@Diesel0889
@coreywebster
@Jamaican_shaken
@Coalcat
@Jimmyclone42
@chatttimes
@Hurricane09
@ssnimmrod
@Kronickeeper
@sharptater
@bighitter420
@Kusnash
@Big Green Thumb
@macsnax
@Gu~
@antonioverde


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I think you guys are misreading me. I just meant we Americans are ......


I'd bet a pack of Sweet Dixie that Roll It Up has a section on it's site where this sort of opinion post would not only be welcomed, but expected. Congrats on making the list.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 11, 2019)

That's a massive list. Almost 100 deep on that list... Dang...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

anyone got some ideas on what dam strains to choose? I'm like lost lmfao, I want them all, but can only pick 3! I really want macdingo, but mostly for the name! but mac x black banana cookies, would be fire! but I really want some adub crosses! I'm just lost lol! thankfully he's not asking for answers this week!


----------



## main cola (Feb 11, 2019)

I didn’t realize Gu~ made the list ,,,, I’m Wondering if he will run some of Heisenbeans seeds?


Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm feeling since the biggest news to hit this thread in a min just got covered up by 20 pages, that maybe this is necessary, and possibly highly appreciated!!!
> 
> *heisenbeans last update.....*
> 
> ...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

main cola said:


> I didn’t realize Gu~ made the list ,,,, I’m Wondering if he will run some of Heisenbeans seeds?


he put him almost dead last, I'd hate to know who that very last guy is? to get under gu well that's gotta mean something!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I just keep looking over the list and scratching my head, how in the hell, did I make it on the list above ppl like hydro red! don't get me wrong I'm not complaining one bit, but dam that's like the highest honor someone like me can get on this site! not to mention some of the other absolutely amazing growers on that list! I'm really just shocked! and truly honored! I'm going to do my absolute best to represent that spot! I'm just in fucking aw!


I wondered to but then he knows how ugly I am and felt sorry for my tats .


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> I wondered to but then he knows how ugly I am and felt sorry for my tats .


ima frame this shit, lmfao... cuz I was thinking I was being fucked with lmfao


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

here the latest ladies... about 3 weeks till chop, in my sips, fucking loving them dam things, nothing but them from here on out! anyone wants some smart pots! lmfao, gotta bunch and never using them again!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> ima frame this shit, lmfao... cuz I was thinking I was being fucked with lmfaoView attachment 4280843


I admire your enthusiasm!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 11, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I admire your enthusiasm!


Lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 11, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I admire your enthusiasm!


for real though, I feel like i'm gettin old and grumpy....


----------



## nc208 (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> he put him almost dead last, I'd hate to know who that very last guy is? to get under gu well that's gotta mean something!


That's the gorilla bubble breeder, Tony's Tortured beans I think. I think @Amos Otis knows who he is


----------



## Sebud (Feb 11, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Jees even after the fertilizer recommendation. Maybe he hasn’t seen it.LOl


Like he said he doesn't hold a grudge


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> @whytewidow took all of an hr to put together. Worked out perfect. Hitting 40,000 lux full power across the whole 2x8 and dimmed to 23k is perfect for these plants. And also the heat dropped in there feon 81 to 77 about 400 watts total. I like this way better than the 2 315s I had that blew the bulbs with 230 less watts
> 
> View attachment 4280784


Nice. I like how they are spaced out. You may need to raise temps a bit though. Dont forget they put out zero IR or far red. So leaf temps will colder. And it will slow growth. They are a little different than running Cobs. It wont always b like that. You'll know in few days. If they acclimate to that temp. When I first switch I couldn't get em to look right. I was at 78° and they jus weren't lookn right. I raised to 84° and it was like put the wind back in the sail.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 11, 2019)

My Eb Gen 2 strip light turned out amazing. Running at 20.5v 350mA per strip. 201w max 30,000 lux. With the driver turned clear down. I can run it up to 700mA 21.6v


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> for real though, I feel like i'm gettin old and grumpy....


that's how I stay young lmfao


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> My Eb Gen 2 strip light turned out amazing. Running at 20.5v 350mA per strip. 201w 30,000 lux right now. With the driver turned clear down. I can run it up to 700mA 21.6v
> 
> View attachment 4280864


Ive been wondering what the strips look like!


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 11, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> My Eb Gen 2 strip light turned out amazing. Running at 20.5v 350mA per strip. 201w 30,000 lux right now. With the driver turned clear down. I can run it up to 700mA 21.6v
> 
> View attachment 4280864


Thanks for giving me another option  

Thinking about new lights don't know what to buy.


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 11, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Any Canadians that want to send cash for shipping these freebeans. We could do a group letter. It’s 25 beans to send express post with tracking. Not much sense everyone making can.post rich.
> I can send the cash you can emt me the money. Or if you have a better way let me know. PM me if your interested.


I think heisen said he would take PayPal or some type of e currancy for canuck shipping.


----------



## Turpman (Feb 11, 2019)

Sebud said:


> Like he said he doesn't hold a grudge


I meant after Heisen pissed on GUs plants he would still want seeds? Maybe GU hasn’t watched the vid yet. LOL


----------



## Turpman (Feb 11, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> I think heisen said he would take PayPal or some type of e currancy for canuck shipping.


That would be cool.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

Turpman said:


> I meant after Heisen pissed on GUs plants he would still want seeds? Maybe GU hasn’t watched the vid yet. LOL


we gone see a comeback video from gu now! lmfao! either that, or next winter, we gunna see a new line of beans from gps! lmfao

the newest contest, the pissing comp, who can feed the most ladies, with a single stream, heisen or gu!

I really just wanna see gu send in his request for beans lmfao, but can ya blame the guy lol


----------



## Turpman (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> we gone see a comeback video from gu now! lmfao! either that, or next winter, we gunna see a new line of beans from gps! lmfao


Ya I’m guessing he is going to change his breeding program to keep up.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Ya I’m guessing he is going to change his breeding program to keep up.


I'd be willing to bet if we start popping some fire, which if you look at the moms, how can they not be! gu will find something to breed with! I mean shit, what top of the line strain does heisen not have!


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 11, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> These are all the crosses I have made so far.
> The M is for the mom and the P is the pollen donor plant. I have alot more coming. Should get about 200 seeds a plant so I'll have plenty for you guys on the first drop.
> 
> View attachment 4280252


Bc x bc, gmo x bc, WC x bc for me. Gonna drop 7 of each off the go. 21 flowered at once. Soon as they germ. And sprout the rest will get popped 1 week after. 3 week veg and flip. I just ordered another 4x4 tent. And 4 drivers. Building a 80 strip H inFlux_L06 strip light. Just for these @Heisenbeans


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> I was thinking about how incredibly tedious that would be if you hadn't been writing down names along the way. Props to you!





Heisenbeans said:


> @whytewidow took all of an hr to put together. Worked out perfect. Hitting 40,000 lux full power across the whole 2x8 and dimmed to 23k is perfect for these plants. And also the heat dropped in there feon 81 to 77 about 400 watts total. I like this way better than the 2 315s I had that blew the bulbs with 230 less watts
> 
> View attachment 4280784





waxman420 said:


> I think heisen said he would take PayPal or some type of e currancy for canuck shipping.


that makes it easy peazy


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

Turpman said:


> I meant after Heisen pissed on GUs plants he would still want seeds? Maybe GU hasn’t watched the vid yet. LOL


Way I figure if there isn't a strain named Golden Shower after that video I will be shocked


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> dam all that shit just doesn't make any dam sense to me, lol I'm trying.... it kills me


sounds like you need to sit through this physics 2nd semester with me. we're talking all about in series and in parallel applications right now. my first thought when i learned we were going to cover this material was "sweet, this will help me with LEDs!" lol


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 11, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> sounds like you need to sit through this physics 2nd semester with me. we're talking all about in series and in parallel applications right now. my first thought when i learned we were going to cover this material was "sweet, this will help me with LEDs!" lol


If you got questions all you gotta do is ask man. The only dumb question is one not asked.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> man anyone down for trading cuts of some of the keepers we find lmfao, god knows there gunna be some crazy stuff!
> 
> I'm really leaning towards the crosses rather than selfed ones, we all know the cuts are fire, but the crosses is something none of us have seen!


I dont think you understand the magnitude of Black Banana Cookies #9


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 11, 2019)

I appreciate the inclusion as well, Heisen. Thanks for taking pity on the old  So much for scaling back.


----------



## Turpman (Feb 11, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Way I figure if there isn't a strain named Golden Shower after that video I will be shocked


LOL


----------



## Turpman (Feb 11, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I dont think you understand the magnitude of Black Banana Cookies #9


I know I don’t can you elaborate?


----------



## Sebud (Feb 11, 2019)

Turpman said:


> I meant after Heisen pissed on GUs plants he would still want seeds? Maybe GU hasn’t watched the vid yet. LOL


Heisenbeans seems like a straight shooter to me I've witness him on the GPS thread being civil and talking real. What he said and did on the video and the thread I feel was being pointed at a lot of the seed sellers. He has stated several times its not that hard to put out a decent product at a fair price. He was just showing his frustration at time wasted.


----------



## klx (Feb 11, 2019)

Is it true that BBC finishes in 8 weeks?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


>


 "you're not curing world hunger motherfucker" lol cracking me up dude.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm diggin' the more frequent updates.

"mutherfucker pleaaase!!!"


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 12, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> If you got questions all you gotta do is ask man. The only dumb question is one not asked.


I'm throwing another light together just for these testers. 
Addicted to DIY.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

klx said:


> Is it true that BBC finishes in 8 weeks?


Yes,it finishes pretty quick and gets big in the process


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 12, 2019)

things are looking good in here dudes. i feel greatfull i made the list twice lol

hit me up with a price for shipping to Ireland bro. ill pay whatever it costs. 

Also considering getting a dedicated tent for HB genetics. I have a 2x2 and a QB 135 so might use them for now. 

Thanks for the opportunity again @Heisenbeans


----------



## jacrispy (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yes,it finishes pretty quick and gets big in the process


@Heisenbeans 
hey man can i get on that 2nd list too.
I'm on the 1st one for some wedding cake.
great stuff.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 12, 2019)

I followed this guy from the farm!! 
Ur not solving global warming motherfuckers!!! Hahahahaha I miss the candor of this guy. Tell the haters Heis!!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

@HydroRed send me a mailing address to [email protected]

ECSD as promised. Most likely S1s as they was deep.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> @HydroRed send me a mailing address to [email protected]
> 
> ECSD as promised. Most likely S1s as they was deep.
> 
> View attachment 4280981


I've been looking for a real deal diesel for a minute. Just ordered some from a local club and it was the most garbo shit I've seen in 10 years lol

It's hard to get that good diesel up here in the north


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

Giving away 5, 8 packs of Jet Fuel OG bastards today. Most likely S1s or ecsd crossed. Dont want to do it all at once cause people might use socks and snatch em all up.
3 of them on the right were already sprouted in the pods when I went to pull them out so these wanna live.

First one to post claims the first pack. These are bastard seeds and the donor is not 100 percent but the mother that was reversed that the seeds were dug out out of was the jet fuel OG. My fingers were coated in straight resin by time I got to these. Jet fuel was one that definitely grew on me
After you claim it message me a 3 digit code here.email [email protected] and include the code in your email so I know your the winner and not some tool trying to be slick.

There will be more seeds dug out all week and next so u guys stay tuned shits about to get fired up.
Also all thse seeds are fems.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I've been looking for a real deal diesel for a minute. Just ordered some from a local club and it was the most garbo shit I've seen in 10 years lol
> 
> It's hard to get that good diesel up here in the north


That diesel I have is stupid loud and stupid frosty. It's a really hit ya in the face diesel.


----------



## DirtyokieJ (Feb 12, 2019)

Nice man looking fwd to it all


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Giving away 5, 8 packs of Jet Fuel OG bastards today. Most likely S1s or ecsd crossed. Dont want to do it all at once cause people might use socks and snatch em all up.
> 3 of them on the right were already sprouted in the pods when I went to pull them out so these wanna live.
> 
> First one to post claims the first pack. These are bastard seeds and the donor is not 100 percent but the mother that was reversed that the seeds were dug out out of was the jet fuel OG. My fingers were coated in straight resin by time I got to these. Jet fuel was one that definitely grew on me
> ...


I'd love to give them a try Heisenbeans.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I'd love to give them a try Heisenbeans.


4 left mr head got the first pack of JFOG. 
I'll post more later.


----------



## DirtyokieJ (Feb 12, 2019)

Can I claim one of those pack Heisen?


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 12, 2019)

looks good to me buddy count me in


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

DirtyokieJ said:


> Can I claim one of those pack Heisen?


No but since I see where u fuked up I'll send you a complimentary pack of deez nuts. 
Just kidding bro I sent you an email. Try to follow the directions next time. In your post you have to claim them than send the message to me here.
I prefer no one send me mailing addresses on this forum.


----------



## DirtyokieJ (Feb 12, 2019)

Waked & baked I'll follow along better next time.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> 4 left mr head got the first pack of JFOG.
> I'll post more later.


Sweet!

Haha pays to be up early  

Thanks dude. I'll start em up as soon as I get 'em.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> No but since I see where u fuked up I'll send you a complimentary pack of deez nuts.
> Just kidding bro I sent you an email. Try to follow the directions next time. In your post you have to claim them than send the message to me here.
> I prefer no one send me mailing addresses on this forum.


damn think i didnt read the rules properly. my bad dude


----------



## vertnugs (Feb 12, 2019)

Lordy the man don't sleep.


----------



## DirtyokieJ (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm the FNG who fkd up & couldn't msg heisen here, so I fkd up the contest.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

very nice bet u smell that plant for days


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That diesel I have is stupid loud and stupid frosty. It's a really hit ya in the face diesel.


congrats Mr Head!


----------



## Getgrowingson (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Giving away 5, 8 packs of Jet Fuel OG bastards today. Most likely S1s or ecsd crossed. Dont want to do it all at once cause people might use socks and snatch em all up.
> 3 of them on the right were already sprouted in the pods when I went to pull them out so these wanna live.
> 
> First one to post claims the first pack. These are bastard seeds and the donor is not 100 percent but the mother that was reversed that the seeds were dug out out of was the jet fuel OG. My fingers were coated in straight resin by time I got to these. Jet fuel was one that definitely grew on me
> ...


I’ll try and get some


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 12, 2019)

DirtyokieJ said:


> I'm the FNG who fkd up & couldn't msg heisen here, so I fkd up the contest.


hey man there's gotta be one right? Just be glad it was yoiu and not someone else, you took the bullet  


Heathen Raider said:


> congrats Mr Head!


Thanks my dude, interested to see what's up.


----------



## Themanb (Feb 12, 2019)

I would love to get some seeds


----------



## macsnax (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Giving away 5, 8 packs of Jet Fuel OG bastards today. Most likely S1s or ecsd crossed. Dont want to do it all at once cause people might use socks and snatch em all up.
> 3 of them on the right were already sprouted in the pods when I went to pull them out so these wanna live.
> 
> First one to post claims the first pack. These are bastard seeds and the donor is not 100 percent but the mother that was reversed that the seeds were dug out out of was the jet fuel OG. My fingers were coated in straight resin by time I got to these. Jet fuel was one that definitely grew on me
> ...


I didn't know I was signed up for the list you posted. Must have got on it early, I was going to email you last week and try to get on a list. Anyway I'm here, I guess I better be a little more active in your thread. But I'm definitely down to grow out some mystery beans from your cuts, sounds fun.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

Themanb said:


> I would love to get some seeds


Guess what me too that's why I have a shopping list where I am gonna use this funny thing called a prepaid CC


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 12, 2019)

I'll take a pack of whatever you got.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 12, 2019)

U know I'm in Heis!!! Hmu


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 12, 2019)

I love these contests


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

It's my Friday and I am harvesting and cleaning my spare tent out that's what I am excited about room for the apocalyptic fire that looms


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Feb 12, 2019)

These beans are coming out at the perfect time, I got a few weeks left to flower then my tent is gonna be packed with Heisenbeans.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


>


Hahahahaha I love your updates.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 12, 2019)

Damn, skip a day and got 12 pages to read. Lol. Appreciate being on the list man, I'll spread them around to a few buddies also, they got some banging setups so there should be some fire pics and reports for your gear. Much appreciated!!!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> Damn, skip a day and got 12 pages to read. Lol. Appreciate being on the list man, I'll spread them around to a few buddies also, they got some banging setups so there should be some fire pics and reports for your gear. Much appreciated!!!


alerts let me no what i was missing


Greenthumbs256 said:


> I must have done something right, woke up to over 60 something alerts, like wtf!
> 
> sadly I missed the first comp, but I also don't think it would be fair for me to even try, seeing as I'm already on the tester, and got placed so high! just figured why not give some other ppl a chance to pop some fire shit!


Same here I was lucky enough to be chosen so I WILL allow those whom didn't make it get some FIRE .

*Good luck Everyone not on the list *


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> this mother fucker, lmfao just found this, woke up 20 min ago, now I got heisen singing through my dam tv, lmfao!
> 
> best way to start off the day! but horrible singing voice lmfao
> 
> ...


On on 3 x 4 k 40 in UHD


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> this mother fucker, lmfao just found this, woke up 20 min ago, now I got heisen singing through my dam tv, lmfao!
> 
> best way to start off the day! but horrible singing voice lmfao
> 
> ...


Luv it bro .....like who own a plant ....right 
Best joint of the week watching ya rant on 
 
Even if i don't get want I want from the list ,,,this vid made my day


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> "mother fucker please" "fucking whiny ass mother fucker" "if not you can suck my dick"
> 
> I wish I could quote all that shit!
> 
> man heisen your fucking killing me, I done woke up the whole neighborhood laughing my ass off!


I want that on a shirt ..
I heard u ..*.DO u hear me*


----------



## Kushash (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2019)

Kushash said:


>


One of my fav songs.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2019)

"..What wine...whose wine..."


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 12, 2019)

This thread got me working all half ass at my job these days lol.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> This thread got me working all half ass at my job these days lol.


Between this thread and my garden I forgot .....Oh YA I have a WIFE .....ooops


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 12, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Between this thread and my garden I forgot .....Oh YA I have a WIFE .....ooops


Lol right? She got all mad at me last night cuz apparantly she was talking to me but i was catching up on here, i didn't even process her voice till she was screaming at me lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> It's my Friday and I am harvesting and cleaning my spare tent out that's what I am excited about room for the apocalyptic fire that looms


Building a new room CANT WAIT t till I see his fire burn in my pit .


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

i tell u what that Wedding Pie is looking stellar thinking I really want to run that bitch


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Lol right? She got all mad at me last night cuz apparantly she was talking to me but i was catching up on here, i didn't even process her voice till she was screaming at me lol


My old lady still pissed about the drunken shocker attempt FML


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> i tell u what that Wedding Pie is looking stellar thinking I really want to run that bitch


Yeah Im sure that be long gone before i get to choose but NP fire is fire


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

I was answering msgs checking alert ...when the phone rang ...where are u thought u were coming 2 hrs ago ...OOOPS .
BRT


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm really leaning towards the black banana cookies, just no idea what the best cross might be, that's about all I've been able to decide on! have u guys seen the size of those fans leaves on the last update!


fuckin print out that list put a blindfold on and throw 3 darts and take what u hit and guaranteed u still be all good when it's done


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea no shit, ain't that the truth! but I really wanna find something so good, that heisen text me, and ask me to send him back a cut! that's about the only higher honor I feel I can get after everything that's gone down recently! so I'm really trying to choose the best of the best, but I'm clueless just so many options, and really nothing is gunna be bad!


So just ask the man Himself then KISS


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 12, 2019)

ya know I'm sure @Heisenbeans knows we all appreciate what he's doing, but I don't think some ppl really grasp what he doing for our community of Growers!

he's found and paid god knows how much, for cuts of stuff, most of us wouldn't never have a chance to even see in our entire life time! or even dream of!!! much less grow them, then he's breeding them all and mixing them up! and giving them away for free this round, and I'd assume cheaper then most breeders just bc he loves it like we do! 

I mean fuck that speaks volumes for the type of man that he is! can anyone name one person or business, doing or even trying to do anything like this! granted most are like me, and couldn't afford to do this in a life time! but like fucking wow! 

honestly! I just really wanna buy this fucker a beer! now we all know Heisen isn't everyone's cup of tea, and he can a be a bit of a dick, like us all lol! (I know I am, shit I'm the most blocked person who isn't a troll lol) but I mean shit I'm my entire life (including my time in the service) I can only say I've met a hand full of people that would even be on the same level of being a good person! 

@Heisenbeans, from the bottom of my dirty ass black heart, I fucking thank you man, and you have my utter most respect! thank you for giving us the chance to grow these lvl of genetics, that I know dam fucking well 90% of us, would never even have a fucking chance to see in our entire lives! fucking thanks man!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

Ok after this joint it back to the build ...new strains are growing up and they need a home .
As I would with his gear


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> ight I'll stop filling up this thread now, but real shit, I'm being 100% truthfully about that, and I really mean it! and Im dam sure not trying to dick ride! u wanna be honest why the fuck would I need to! already 3rd on the list, and have some elite cuts, so not like I need to be riding his dick, that's just my honest fucking opinion, don't like it, like he said " THEN SUCK MY MOTHER FUCKING DICK"
> 
> no wonder why every dam seed company and breeder is hating his ass! he gunna put them outta buisness, or at least make them step their game up!


Or put the price down ... 165 for 5 seeds from place advertised here .
YOU FUCKIN NUTS


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Or put the price down ... 165 for 5 seeds from place advertised here .
> YOU FUCKIN NUTS


Demand controls any market but if one supplier with a great product breaks ranks the rest are fucked or forced to reset on the supplier side . Just how it is


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> wait what??? it's 165 for 5 seeds????


Turn down the Manson Lamps lol think He talkin in general U crack me up Bro one of the most enthusiatic people I have talked too


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 12, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Civilians know not of the Ether Bunny lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 12, 2019)

Lol, I must've put my device down right before he posted the bastard batch give away.
Lucky sunzof......lol congrats.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


That happened in first Gulf war a medic was hitting people who were sleeping with ether and pumpin em up dude got. Caught and probably still in Leavenworth


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

Hot female Lt was sellin ass and when she got busted she had over 100 Grand


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 12, 2019)

morning all cleared out a big space for heisenbeans cant wait to get that email on the picks . good luck all on the bastard seeds I assure you the bastard seeds most likey have more fire in em then the big breeders named strains . have a great day all. i got more prep work to do ….gonna be a good run


----------



## keyown1 (Feb 12, 2019)

klx said:


> Is it true that BBC finishes in 8 weeks?


I pulled one at about 52 days with mostly cloudy trichs. Smoke was phenomenal. Earliest strain i have ran by far. ymmv


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 12, 2019)

How's an everyday normal guy supposed to cough up 165 for 5 seeds. That shit's just laughable.

This is old AF but still makes me chuckle.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

Next post to claim gets the second pack of the 5 jet fuels.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 12, 2019)

too late?


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Next post to claim gets the second pack of the 5 jet fuels.


Damn whats up heisen
Edit: i got beat lol congrats man


----------



## nc208 (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> @Heisenbeans, from the bottom of my dirty ass black heart, I fucking thank you man, and you have my utter most respect! thank you for giving us the chance to grow these lvl of genetics, that I know dam fucking well 90% of us, would never even have a fucking chance to see in our entire lives! fucking thanks man!


While I laughed at the dirty ass black heart part....It's true about me too, I'm just as rotten. I thank the Man too cuz I wouldn't be able to get any of this fire. Just put all my moms into flower to make lots room for some hunting.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 12, 2019)

Dammit!!!


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 12, 2019)

Fucking customers made me miss it lol.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 12, 2019)

damn just missed it again


----------



## nc208 (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea, I sent my jp and other GPS cuts to a friend, clearing out a 5x5, but I'll still only be able to fit about 5 in sips at time, trying to score another tent, and have an extra breaker wired in to test more at once!
> 
> sadly my 4x8 pays my bills, so I gotta keep that running perpetual! but I'm sure ppl wanna see these crosses and not take 10 dam years! so I'm working on getting more space! I could fit more, but not with sips, and that's how my ladies shine! I don't wanna run these in smart pots, and then winding up looking like garbage! need to make this fucker proud ya know!


Ima drop all 3 packs and do 1 gallon pots with a 2 week veg and look for fire.


----------



## main cola (Feb 12, 2019)

@Heisenbeans How’s that jet fuel smelling? Is she really Loud? I lost a good Diesel a while back


----------



## Turpman (Feb 12, 2019)

don't need anyone seeing me post and bitching thinking I won, bc I'm opting out to give other ppl chances!

I’ll take em if your not


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

main cola said:


> @Heisenbeans How’s that jet fuel smelling? Is she really Loud? I lost a good Diesel a while back


It smells just like its spelled.


----------



## main cola (Feb 12, 2019)

What is everyone running for a filter. I need a new one ,,Thinking about going with a can filter


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 12, 2019)

Well damn tryna catch up on reading had me miss those jet fuels 15 min ago but oh fuckin well I'm on that list baby! Feeling like everyone else on the list giddy af! Thank you so much Heisen it means more then you could ever know!


----------



## main cola (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> It smells just like its spelled.


Yup I would need a new filter for sure if I ran her


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 12, 2019)

main cola said:


> What is everyone running for a filter. I need a new one ,,Thinking about going with a can filter


phresh works for me


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> here man Ima explain why it would be stupid for me, to hunt the phenos in anything else but my sip!
> 
> Ima decent grower, but since I've started these sips, I've become and an amazing grower! no comparison!
> 
> ...


What's a sip?


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 12, 2019)

@Heisenbeans thanks for including me in the list man. Just the excuse I needed to set up another tent and post some pics! Looking forward to it.

Holy fuck this thread moves fast...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> here man Ima explain why it would be stupid for me, to hunt the phenos in anything else but my sip!
> 
> Ima decent grower, but since I've started these sips, I've become and an amazing grower! no comparison!
> 
> ...


Sounds similar to hempy buckets where the lower 2" is flooded.
Or you could go with cloth pots + saucers that hold water until the plant sucks it up.

For my next indoor grow I'm going to run 50/50 coco/perlite and keep em in small pots. When they start getting too dry after 24 hrs, I'll add a saucer that barely fits around the pot to hold extra water.
Then I just upgrade the saucers when needed to keep em from drying out.

* It's still necessary to get runoff, so everything will be in elevated 2'x4' drain trays.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> aww shit... don't get me started, we gunna piss off everyone here!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-gorilla-glue-4.979073/



Cool, ima read that whole thread when I get the chance. Thanks!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

Pack of 15 seeds pulled from the ECSD mom in the reversal room. Most likely S1s or GG4 crossed as they was right next to each other.
First to claim gets em. Make sure to message me a 3 digit code here and email your code to [email protected] with a shipping address.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 12, 2019)

Did I win?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> Did I win?


Yea


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> look check this, I'll make it short and sweet bc I post enough shit on here and take up enough dam space as I'm sure most will agree!
> 
> yes the sips are nice, but not really why I'm getting the results I am! the sips solve a Major issue all soil growers go through when they first start! when and how to water, most over or under water, hard to find that perfect medium! well the sips not only solve that, but perfect it!
> 
> ...


Damn dudes got dat good dirt!  

As a fellow organic grower that's some nice lookin dirt right there lol. You feed the top oats or something?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> Did I win?


Message me a 3 digit code and email the code to my email with a ship address. Someone just tried to get your seeds homie Haha.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Feb 12, 2019)

main cola said:


> What is everyone running for a filter. I need a new one ,,Thinking about going with a can filter


They make good shit but pulled all their merch from hydro stores in canada as they are now part of a Monsanto type conglomerate which wants to open box hydro stores in Canada so fuck the people who supported you through prohibition. So I vote with my dollars and will buy elsewhere for my next filters


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 12, 2019)

main cola said:


> What is everyone running for a filter. I need a new one ,,Thinking about going with a can filter


 I have had better luck running the phresh brand than I have with the can filters


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


This is awesome.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Feb 12, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> I have had better luck running the phresh brand than I have with the can filters


Mountain air also makes good stuff from my experience


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> Did I win?


Send me a code man or it's a forfeit and goes to the next person below u


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Send me a code man or it's a forfeit and goes to the next person below u


Dudes sleepin lol


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Send me a code man or it's a forfeit and goes to the next person below u


That was me, but I deleted it. Lol.
I think we posted about the same time, he was just a little quicker.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> That was me, but I deleted it. Lol.
> I think we posted about the same time, he was just a little quicker.


He came through


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> He came through


Dude woke up lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

4 packs of jet fuel left stay tuned. I'm shipping out all of these contest winners in the AM


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 12, 2019)

Ahh shit...
Congrats man.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 12, 2019)

Why do I have to be working a double!!!


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 12, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Why do I have to be working a double!!!


Thats what im saying dude. Work is seriously blowing it for me right now.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm on my phone now fuck them
And it's dyinnnnggggg tf


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 12, 2019)

I’m blaming all this snow for me missing out. I’ll be tunneling out the driveway the rest of the day...


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Thats what im saying dude. Work is seriously blowing it for me right now.


I'm on a 12 hour shift FML


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 12, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I'm on a 12 hour shift FML


Damn dude thats rough. I feel like everyone in this thread should have been granted a paid day off lol


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 12, 2019)

Ha ha with the amount everyone posts in here it seems like nobody works. Or if they are, shits not getting done lol.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 12, 2019)

My boss might actually have done that for me if i had known ahead of time and gave him some weed lol


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 12, 2019)

I am just sitting on my phone until it dies 4% lol


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 12, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Ha ha with the amount everyone posts in here it seems like nobody works. Or if they are, shits not getting done lol.


I'm surprisingly getting my job done lol even though im spending a lot more time here than working lol


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 12, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> I'm surprisingly getting my job done lol even though im spending a lot more time here than working lol


I am too lol there's literally nothing to do but be on my phone


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 12, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> I am too lol there's literally nothing to do but be on my phone


Wish i could give you a charger bro


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 12, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Wish i could give you a charger bro


Thats love bro ahaha I actually appreciate the gesture thanks


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 12, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Thats love bro ahaha I actually appreciate the gesture thanks


Lol yea dude i feel for ya


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 12, 2019)

Hopefully I get cut early tn it's dead today 56 covers this morning 117 tn that ain't shit


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

I am bei


ChronicWonders. said:


> Ha ha with the amount everyone posts in here it seems like nobody works. Or if they are, shits not getting done lol.


i do a lot of walking around checking staff and facility still have my cell with me I just can't be geeking hitting refresh every minute


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 12, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> just can't be geeking hitting refresh every minute


I'm doing it every minute lololol


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 12, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I am bei
> 
> i do a lot of walking around checking staff and facility still have my cell with me I just can't be geeking hitting refresh every minute


Thats me right now lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

Put these ECSD is water last night and there cracking open already so germination is looking good after less than 12 hrs.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Put these ECSD is water last night and there cracking open already so germination is looking good after less than 12 hrs.
> 
> View attachment 4281231


Hell yea man solid crack time


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Hell yea man solid crack time


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> look check this, I'll make it short and sweet bc I post enough shit on here and take up enough dam space as I'm sure most will agree!
> 
> yes the sips are nice, but not really why I'm getting the results I am! the sips solve a Major issue all soil growers go through when they first start! when and how to water, most over or under water, hard to find that perfect medium! well the sips not only solve that, but perfect it!
> 
> ...


You need to toss some "mushroom spores in there. they'll grow under that cover.


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 12, 2019)

Wow this thread got nutty


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 12, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> Wow this thread got nutty


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> Wow this thread got nutty


Wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

Next in line 4 packs left. And Go.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 12, 2019)

Mine


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 12, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Mine


There ya go dude! with the quickness


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 12, 2019)

Lol damn thats cool


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Put these ECSD is water last night and there cracking open already so germination is looking good after less than 12 hrs.
> 
> View attachment 4281231


I wount some on them SD when there ready to go please let me know.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Mine


Send me a code.

You'll hanging around reminds of this Haha


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Feb 12, 2019)

Damn can't keep up with this thread today haha.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Send me a code.
> 
> You'll hanging around reminds of this Haha


Haha thats perfect


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

Trust me if I was getting access to these seeds I would be first in line also. To be the first on the drop and pop em.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm sure this has been asked but this thread moves faster then any it's hard to keep up but I was wondering if it's ok for me to ask how much you might ask per pack and when they will be ready to send out??


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> I'm sure this has been asked but this thread moves faster then any it's hard to keep up but I was wondering if it's ok for me to ask how much you might ask per pack and when they will be ready to send out??


100 for 12 60 for 6 seeds. They will be available to purchase in a few weeks.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 12, 2019)

how long have you been working them?


----------



## bighitter420 (Feb 12, 2019)

any left? if so id like to be in.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

You going to be getting a Starfigher cut at some point Heisen?l


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> You going to be getting a Starfigher cut at some point Heisen?l


Not on my list.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 12, 2019)

I give up, lol. I've had my phone in my hands over 4 hours trying to score on the Jet Fuel, I gotta get some stuff done. Good luck guys.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Not on my list.


Ok thanks for the prompt response


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

Ready set go. 3 left.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 12, 2019)

dam I could have won


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 12, 2019)

May I?


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 12, 2019)

I’ll take one


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

sure 
1 for
me


----------



## Turpman (Feb 12, 2019)

I’m in


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> winner winner chicken dinner! I don't count


Word!! Ive never won anything!!!


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 12, 2019)

I havr had the worst luck lately!! This makes my week! 
I lost the neutral on the weatherhead, I hap 240v on one side of the panel @ 4am.
National grid rolls up and has to go in my basement to troudleshoot the issue....phew am I glad I finisbed up a month ago!# 
It fried my furnace relay, microwave and oven. 
This would be the cats ass!!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> dam I could have won


I said I wouldn't par take but bastard seeds got me wondering 
And more fire to share when I find it


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 12, 2019)

Missed again,oh well


----------



## Turpman (Feb 12, 2019)

Drat


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> May I?


Send me a code


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> I havr had the worst luck lately!! This makes my week!
> I lost the neutral on the weatherhead, I hap 240v on one side of the panel @ 4am.
> National grid rolls up and has to go in my basement to troudleshoot the issue....phew am I glad I finisbed up a month ago!#
> It fried my furnace relay, microwave and oven.
> This would be the cats ass!!


Right on bro


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> just wouldn't be fair man, give other ppl that aren't on the list a shot. should be a requirement, not everybody was taught some basic respect, ya know.


I was to do it just for me that would be wrong ...
But I dont think that way in fact 2 of us on the list are going to share our beans so we can get the most out of Heisenbeans Generosity and have fire for ALL .
I already have guys wanting cuts ....I dont even have a bean


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> 100 for 12 60 for 6 seeds. They will be available to purchase in a few weeks.[/QUOTE.





Heisenbeans said:


> 100 for 12 60 for 6 seeds. They will be available to purchase in a few oweeks.


Those prices make me go all ...this is where I need help someone post Carlton happy dance GIF


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 12, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Those prices make me go all ...this is where I need help someone post Carlton happy dance GIF


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2019)

Hahahaha you prob got people setting refreshing their browsers lmfao.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

2 packs left ready set go.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 12, 2019)

In
Lol green thumb I tried to hit it before you did haha and I just logged back in


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> In


Send me a code


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 12, 2019)

Damn, got distracted again!!
Oh well. There's one more chance, hopefully soon.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 12, 2019)

what code?....


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 12, 2019)

how does one acquirea code lol


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2019)

Like vultures plucking the rest of the meat from a dead body.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> you do know that they are only being sent out for ppl to test, and then post so everyone can know what's up, right?
> 
> it's not really just a hey heres some free beans! not that you have sign a dam contract but outta respect and for getting free stuff, and way before everyone else, we post the grow and make a journal. that's what testers are! but after that do what you want with them! they are yours!
> 
> like I said it's just respect, he's paying shipping and send us free beans, least we can do is snap a pic, and write down a few words!


Yea bro if you read my threads u would know I show more then most ,
I am a TEST WHORE 2 the CORE


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> but dam ain't u and Opie already on the tester list? like dam guys, greedy anyone?





Greenthumbs256 said:


> like hell, half the guys winning are on the dam list already! I mean dam let this dude above take that shit, don't be greedy man, u already getting 3 dam packs!


Anything wrong with getting 4?
I didn't hear the guy running this say that. But just to make ya happy, I won't try anymore. Satisfied?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> you have to win, be the first to comment when he says go, 1 pack left!


You should start a contest on what the wt of your GG#4 will end up being.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Anything wrong with getting 4?
> I didn't hear the guy running this say that. But just to make ya happy, I won't try anymore. Satisfied?


Damn are we cranky.... lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Anything wrong with getting 4?
> I didn't hear the guy running this say that. But just to make ya happy, I won't try anymore. Satisfied?


Try try try ...is what mamma says


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> do what you want everyone else is...
> 
> would be fun, but I'm poor as shit, and ppl don't show up unless you got something to offer them!


Ain't you got some GPS packs? lol


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Ain't you got some GPS packs? lol


No one wants that shit


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> no they all gone
> 
> besides half of em wouldn't even pop open! if not more shit!


Glad I didnt order from them but someone was kind enough to share ...hope the pop ...lol


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Glad I didnt order from them but someone was kind enough to share ...hope the pop ...lol


I wouldnt waste my time. Unless you like shit all over the place. And never ending flowering.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 12, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> No one wants that shit


I been growing the hell out of the shit. I bought like 70 freakin' packs. lol
It's good seed, just a lot of variation in the packs.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I been growing the hell out of the shit. I bought like 70 freakin' packs. lol


I have about 40 packs I'll never pop.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 12, 2019)

really gps is that bad??


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4281296





evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4281296





Opie1971 said:


> I was doing "what I wanted too", apparently you decided to voice your opinion on it. So what's up?
> You wanna talk about somebody being greedy? Who just messaged me asking what the prizes were in the Mystery Meat comp?


personally I am pretty fucking content getting 3 packs to journal and knowing I will soon be able to tell the old lady her cash for book of the month club is soon to be re allocated


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 12, 2019)

You guys near the top of the list tryin to win more packs...................greedy IMO. I'm already near the top so I'm sitting my ass out. I'll get mine soon enough. can't wait


----------



## main cola (Feb 12, 2019)

I found one keeper. The Orange Blossom Special


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2019)

main cola said:


> I found one keeper. The Orange Blossom Special


I found one keeper out of 28 packs. 1 true keeper.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> like hell, half the guys winning are on the dam list already! I mean dam let this dude above take that shit, don't be greedy man, u already getting 3 dam packs!


This coming from a guy who goes around the forum claiming he’s poor as shit pity me. Heisen sent cuts to you so since your holding the cuts should that exclude you from running his beans?

Hell I could be wrong here( but I believe I’m not I’m sure it was you) I even sent you beans a few months back

heisen was going to run those lucky charms until he stopped popping seeds


----------



## barneyfife (Feb 12, 2019)

What’s the date when we can just straight up buy the beans? 
I’m willing to buy before the testing is finished.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 12, 2019)

damn I've been away for a bit and have just been reading and lurking for a few now, I see a lots been going on the past 5 years or so I just don't understand why everyone's only in it to "make their millions" lol ya know ....


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 12, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I found one keeper out of 28 packs. 1 true keeper.


I had some good some bad and some shit but that one Tb I had was fire that’s enough gps talk for this thread it ain’t really the place for it haha

The hate and the good is well documented in the gps thread


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 12, 2019)

barneyfife said:


> What’s the date when we can just straight up buy the beans?
> I’m willing to buy before the testing is finished.


About 5-6 weeks, if Im not mistaken


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> This coming from a guy who goes around the forum claiming he’s poor as shit and had Heiden send cuts to so since your holding the cuts should that exclude you from running his beans?
> 
> Hell I could be wrong here( but I believe I’m not I’m sure it was you) I even sent you beans a few months back
> 
> heisen was going to run those lucky charms until he stopped popping seeds


Really Now ...And I cant get a cut to me where i live of anything like what the beans being offered here ...wow


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Take some midol and 2hr nap. And come back. Or eat a snickers. You're not the same when youre hungry.


Haha that's funny. Yeah greenthumbs you gonna be fine man. Dont let none of this shit under your skin. You have to see what I go through on the daily man and it kinda numbs you out. Pick and choose what you respond to. I'm not taking sides in this argument I just see how things get carried away.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Haha that's funny. Yeah greenthumbs you gonna be fine man. Dont let none of this shit under your skin. You have to see what I go through on the daily man and it kinda numbs you out. Pick and choose what you respond to. I'm not taking sides in this argument I just see how things get carried away.


It's all your fault @Heisenbeans


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 12, 2019)

I know they were sent. If you never got them damn shoulda said something. Don’t opt out of testing that’s not at all what was meant, but for you to go all attack mode on people for doing exactly what heisen told them to do and making up rules for who would be eligible for his giveaway is just




Greenthumbs256 said:


> never got beans from you, but ya know what fine, I opt outta that too, fuck this shit! yall turn what's supposed to fun and amazing into everything else that's wrong with this world! u can have my spot you fucking shit stain! enjoy
> 
> @Heisenbeans, I'm out the tester thing!


I got no problems with you let’s not make one


----------



## barneyfife (Feb 12, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> About 5-6 weeks, if Im not mistaken


Oh cool that’s not long at all thanks


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> never got beans from you, but ya know what fine, I opt outta that too, fuck this shit! yall turn what's supposed to fun and amazing into everything else that's wrong with this world! u can have my spot you fucking shit stain! enjoy
> 
> @Heisenbeans, I'm out the tester thing!


Whoa bro thats lil harsh as he may have been counting on u if he trusted u with cut sends .


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 12, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Don’t opt of if testing that’s not at all what was meant but for you to go all attack mode on people for doing exactly what heisen told them to do and making up rules for who would be eligible for his giveaway is


Exactly, I was just going along with the opportunity that Heisen gave everyone. Wasn't trying to start shit at all.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Haha that's funny. Yeah greenthumbs you gonna be fine man. Dont let none of this shit under your skin. You have to see what I go through on the daily man and it kinda numbs you out. Pick and choose what you respond to. I'm not taking sides in this argument I just see how things get carried away.


I can imagine brother


----------



## Thegermling (Feb 12, 2019)

@Heisenbeans You can give the packs you were going to give me to someone else. Keep it 100 guys


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> it just pisses me the fuck off, like whyte said it's like a bunch of fucking vultures! I mean god dam, wasn't anyone raised with some fucking respect! u got the one dude trying to loud cap me but won't say the part where I was trying to look out for him! then this fuck stick reaching for anything he can bc he knows he a greedy fuck! u sent me my cuts bc of the GPS thread, and to prove what a really good keeper was! and yeah I'm poor, I'm on fucking disability and make 800 a month! that's what I get for blowing mother fuckers up for our country! half the time I can't get out if fucking bed bc of this shit, I can never sleep! but yeah I'm the fucking bad guy, man fuck these cock munching pussy mother fuckers!
> 
> yeah sorry not deleting this one...


I already said this contest was seperate than the give aways so anyone could get involved. Even the shameless whores Haha. It's all good man. No one is mad. I would have done the same if it was me. To be the first to pop these seeds. Yeah I would not have hesitated


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 12, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Whoa bro thats lil harsh as he may have been counting on u if he trusted u with cut sends .


@Greenthumbs256 is a good grower and valuable tester he posts a lot of pics and reviews shit the way it is 


@Heisenbeans is a cool ass cat man he’s always down to help someone out


----------



## Highsince76 (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisen throws a few bones out...
And the dogs go crazy!
At each other's throat and shit!
Maybe everybody should smoke a big fatty. lol
Quit it Heisen! lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I already said this contest was seperate than the give aways so anyone could get involved. Even the shameless whores Haha. It's all good man. No one is mad. I would have done the same if it was me. To be the first to pop these seeds. Yeah I would not have hesitated


EGG SAC LEE .....wait am I that WHORE ...


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 12, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> EGG SAC LEE .....wait am I that WHORE ...


@Chunky Stool is the og shameless whore


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

I wouldn't want to see some of u on speed it would be all Gangs of New York . Fuckers go meditate, rub one off or watch some fucking cartoons. Come back happy


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I really shouldn't let what other ppl say and do, have shit to do with me, but I can't help it man, I really cant! I have a hard time sitting back, and doing whats right, while watching others do the complete opposite!
> 
> my bad for starting shit on your thread, @Heisenbeans Ima bounce man! good luck to everyone, sorry about my language and bull shit! wish you all the best, even the dam greedy ones!


I see the snicker setting in ...Good job bro see ya later


----------



## genuity (Feb 12, 2019)

All I've seen is free seeds... or are you saying all these seeds are testers?

What the F#!k has happened to this thread again?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> @Chunky Stool is the og shameless whore


Naw the original was that dude hotwired ghay been banned like 3 times Haha. That dude is funny as shit. Ripped me 20 assholes on the greenpoint thread but as soon as I started with the seed he was like yo heisen let me get that hahaha. He was the first shameless and wasnt even ashamed to admit it. I admired his enthusiasm and I dont hold grudges so hes good in my book lol.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Naw the original was that dude hotwired ghay been banned like 3 times Haha. That dude is funny as shit. Ripped me 20 assholes on the greenpoint thread but as soon as I started with the seed he was like yo heisen let me get that hahaha. He was the first shameless and wasnt even ashamed to admit it. I admired his enthusiasm and I dont hold grudges so hes good in my book lol.


Totally forgot about that dude goodtimes haha


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> dude I never gave u my address lmfao. tell u what since u sent me shit what's my address go right ahead post it here! lol u even know which state!


thats crazy what if ya did ?


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 12, 2019)

Got a new camera today after work. To shoot them pics of Heisenbeans grown by myself. Dann near shoots 4k will be looking sharp . congrats to today's contest winners. Kinda jealous but I got my spot high on list and know exactly what three I would like was easy for me. Have a chill night all


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> my fault man, im gunna chill somewhere, seems I always do this shit! just another bad man!


. Next outburst that person has to video their entire journal while singing Its raining men


----------



## main cola (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I didn't
> 
> there's only 2 ppl on r.i.u. that know where I live! trust me, I know this, unless one of them went telling ppl, which I'll highly doubt!


Dont post your private info in pm's on rollitup any mod could see it


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

main cola said:


> Dont post your private info in pm's on rollitup any mod could see it


Thx good info but maybe that Mod would come over and take the old lady with Him there is always that Hope


----------



## main cola (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I don't, and like a smart person the address I do use for ppl and everything, is not where I live or where I grow! I'm not stupid man


Smart man ,,I do the same


----------



## barneyfife (Feb 12, 2019)

So by the end of April we should be able to purchase seeds?


----------



## Turpman (Feb 12, 2019)

I believe HB was saying mid March.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 12, 2019)

On a different topic that sundae driver oh wee gonna be hot.. The mac special in so many ways. Bridezilla wc x gg gonna be a trophy winner I believe. So much fire in those rooms.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

Last pack ready set go


----------



## bighitter420 (Feb 12, 2019)

in


----------



## Badmofo529 (Feb 12, 2019)

I'll take it
Edit- fuck lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

bighitter420 said:


> in


Send me a code here and email the same code to [email protected] with a shipping address.
That's it for the bastard seeds for today. It's been fun lol and there was some drama to be expected.
I'll have more this week


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 12, 2019)

Fuck I just got home lmao just turned on my phone


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 12, 2019)

And thats it for the big man


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 12, 2019)

Congrats to all the winners though can't wait for pics!


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I might veg for about a month, just bc it's a waste to veg that short with my sip, but I'm only gunna run a Scrog same size as the sip, should fit 5 Ina. 5x5 comfortably! if I can score another 4x4, I'll be able to run 9 at a time perpetual at 1 month apart! not worst case scenario! maybe even use the other side of my 4x8, would allow me to do like 14 at a time! I'd assume a pack is 10? so 30 beans! but will see how it happens as time gets closer! that's just alot of cuts to hold on to! while I hunt them! I'm tossing everything I have except the gg and wc! I can't get rid of them! I'd be fucking stupid too!


So what's the deal with the Sip? Is it pretty much like a hempy bucket but the water doesn't have any medium in it?


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 12, 2019)

main cola said:


> What is everyone running for a filter. I need a new one ,,Thinking about going with a can filter


I'm running the Can 66, but, I've been looking at the AC Infinity carbon filters that just came out. I love all of their other products. They are very good quality at very good prices, so I'm optimistic about their carbon filters. I think a 6-inch runs about 50 bucks which is way cheaper than the Can filters. I think I'm going to replace my Can 66 with one of those and we'll see how it does.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> phresh!!! fuck anything else! make sure u don't buy a dam intake filter like I did tho! they have zero fucking carbon, and not made for smell!


But, a HEPA intake filter prevents mold and other pests from entering the garden. They can be a very good investment.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> no worries man, I'm just doing it for fun. I made it clear I don't count!
> 
> also I have a very very fast Internet! lmfao
> 
> but dam ain't u and Opie already on the tester list? like dam guys, greedy anyone?


I'm on the tester list, and I won some bastard seeds. Thats the part you see. So to you, I'm greedy and have no respect etc etc...But the part you dont see is how i spent a few hours of my day hitting the refresh button to win those bastard seeds for my buddy who wouldn't be able to do it himself. Dudes a 72 year old vietnam vet who wants some heisenbeans in his garden. He's on disability so he can't afford beans. So i give him beans and cuts all the time. He doesn't mess with the internet so he never would have had a chance to win or get on the list. But he's a damn good grower and now he'll have some of this shit in his garden. And now heisen just got an extra garden worth of pics and word of mouth etc. So next time you wanna go all moral kingpin on everyone just remember sometimes theres more going on than what you see.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> there garbage don't worry about it


WTF is your problem? Forget it.


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 12, 2019)

Who broke whose toy? This is why we can’t have nice things. You go to your room and you go to yours...come out in 15 minutes and behave.


----------



## genuity (Feb 12, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> WTF is your problem? Forget it.


Earth bucket / earth box

Google them,will give you all the info you need


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

Some it's raining men candidates are coming close to demonstrating them pipes lol


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 12, 2019)

Wow. Lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea and I know ur in ny, but I never gave u my address man, I remember our conversation, 6 months ago, and you said u had lucky charms said u would send some. but none of that ever happened, I never sent u my address! but what's it even matter, I'm done with all this shit, I have enough problems in my life, it's a dam repeat of the gps thread, have fun, take my spot, I don't give a fuck! I have far to Many issues to have this in my life, and getting me worked up over fucking nothing! let it rest take my dam spot and get 6 packs I don't give a fuck! I don't need hand outs I'm prolly the poorest fucking one here but I don't give a fuck! all I care about is being happy, and when I can't even talk with my wife bc of some bullshit over this, it ain't worth me being here! do wtf you want I'm out, I'm dropping out the other dam contest too! fuck this stress and dealing with ppl that have no clue what the fuck I go through! I don't need any of this shit! take the 6 packs and leave me the fuck alone! I'm unfollowing, do what the fuck you want!


It don’t matter lol I said this whole time it shouldn’t of came down to this but you wanna hate call people pussys and cock swingers. Then get all kinds of butt hurt when someone replies in a way that disagrees with you

Damn homie go roll one and just calm the hell down ain’t no reason to get all hyped on the internet. yea I’m in New York almost every can know that as I’ve openly said it on the forums bro.
I don’t want your spot or your packs it should have never came that far. You threw hate and started name calling. As soon as I responded you lost your shit. don’t run off like a dog with its tail tucked now.

Continue to scream and shout if you want homie me and you both know that you sent the addy ( I would never use that against someone but you want to make a big deal about it) and posting another members info up here like your trying to bait me to do will surely bring down the ban hammer on me no thanks


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 12, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I wouldn't want to see some of u on speed it would be all Gangs of New York . Fuckers go meditate, rub one off or watch some fucking cartoons. Come back happy


Speed? 
I'm too old for that now, but once upon a time...


----------



## chatttimes (Feb 12, 2019)

Damn haha, ya go to work and come home to find out youre on a list (a good list) and giveaways are poppin off.
This thread is picking up steam. 
Its gonna explode this spring when folks start seeing these HeisenBeans!
Gonna scoop a new cloner to make sure none of these get lost.
Thanks for taking a chance and passing out all these beans


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 12, 2019)

Dude had a damn melt down lol


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Speed?
> I'm too old for that now, but once upon a time...
> View attachment 4281392


I’m crying here. Awesome


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 12, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> . Next outburst that person has to video their entire journal while singing Its raining men


Can I dress up?


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 12, 2019)

Once there is pics of the plants growing from heisens stock all the dumb shit will be over no one will be able to throw shade while looking at the offspring. 

That is unless they turn out to be bunk (doubt it) but if they do @Heisenbeans you will be run of the internet hahahaha


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 12, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> I'm running the Can 66, but, I've been looking at the AC Infinity carbon filters that just came out. I love all of their other products. They are very good quality at very good prices, so I'm optimistic about their carbon filters. I think a 6-inch runs about 50 bucks which is way cheaper than the Can filters. I think I'm going to replace my Can 66 with one of those and we'll see how it does.


I tried the Black Ops, Phresh and Can Filters. Can Filters are pretty damn good but pricey, Phresh IMO, is the best bang for the buck. Black Ops are terrible. They don't last long and I have actually gotten defective ones that didn't work right off the bat.

Those are the only 3 I have used over the years.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2019)

Holy jesus I havent seen a melt down like this since I grounded my son from fornite.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 12, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Holy jesus I havent seen a melt down like this since I grounded my son from fornite.


You have had yours my friend 

Can we now change the subject to "watts psf"? I kind of brought it up in an earlier post but no one replied. Is it 40 per?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 12, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> You have had yours my friend








Shameless OG headgear.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 12, 2019)

was trying to figure out wtf you guys were all talking about some guy having a meltdown. went back and searched like 5 pages and didn't see shit. then i realized it is a dude i have on ignore. you guys should utilize that function, it makes this place a lot better.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> You have had yours my friend
> 
> Can we now change the subject to "watts psf"? I kind of brought it up in an earlier post but no one replied. Is it 40 per?


Minimum 30 per in veg. I wouldnt go below 40 for flower. And what are you talking about. Idek who you are


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

Pure sexy
Yeah I just cut a couple lowers off the jet fuel and found 10 more so first one who claims them there yours. This is a 10 pack. Last for the day


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2019)

Me


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 12, 2019)

Here


----------



## keyown1 (Feb 12, 2019)

in


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2019)

There all yours @Opie1971


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> There all yours @Opie1971


That was a super cool gesture.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 12, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> There all yours @Opie1971


What? How bout we half em?


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> What?


You got em.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Here


Send me your code to my DM and email the same code to [email protected] with a shipping address.
Everyone's seeds are going out tomorrow


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> What? How bout we half em?


Nah buddy you got em. I got tons of shit. I knew you were still lerkn tryna get em. Only reason I said me. I want the BBC crosses.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> What? How bout we half em?


I dont think he is stressed cause he is after a different cross. Your good man.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Nah buddy you got em. I got tons of shit. I knew you were still lerkn tryna get em. Only reason I said me. I want the BBC crosses.


Bet you do want some BBC hhahahaa


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 12, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Nah buddy you got em. I got tons of shit. I knew you were still lerkn tryna get em. Only reason I said me. I want the BBC crosses.


This doesn't mean that I'm not eligible for BBC's does it?
If so, I'll wait, lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Bet you do want some BBC hhahahaa


Damn man. I left that right open. Son of bitch. Good one.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> This doesn't mean that I'm not eligible for BBC's does it?
> If so, I'll wait, lol.


Naw man those are just later


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> This doesn't mean that I'm not eligible for BBC's does it?
> If so, I'll wait, lol.


No man everyone who wins the contest will get what they won. This is seperate from the list 3 pack giveaways.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

Man them seeds look good. Fuck. Almost dont wanna send em out and keep em for myself. But what good would Wonka's factory had been if he kept all the snacks to himself haha


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I dont think he is stressed cause he is after a different cross. Your good man.


Me and whyte been eyeing those black banana from the start lol
@whytewidow too funny man I knew that was coming


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Exactly, I was just going along with the opportunity that Heisen gave everyone. Wasn't trying to start shit at all.


Don't let him scare you away from trying to win the contests. They are Heisen's rules and whoever he says is eligible is eligible. I know you will put them to good use.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

That Wonka Golden ticket oh yes Giving away that kind of fire is like getting ink on the Habnab much respect ( golf clapping )


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

MACDingo bitches MACDingo


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

Serious shit one of my best friends who has bad MS was having a shit day yesterday also who I gift half my harvests started reading this thread yesterday first take was that I am a moron ( a given ) that there was some cool fucks and other morons on here and that Heisen is going to do well although she said too generous . That's without today . Fuck people get some prospective


----------



## Sebud (Feb 12, 2019)

Damn stuck on a plane for a few hours and 15 pages and a ton of give away chances missed. Well I'm back now


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

Sebud said:


> Damn stuck on a plane for a few hours and 15 pages and a ton of give away chances missed. Well I'm back now


Welcome back and main thing u had safe travels


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

Ducking out goin to get my Iron Maiden on


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 12, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> There all yours @Opie1971


 I know hes been tryin like hell to get em too lol


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> Earth bucket / earth box
> 
> Google them,will give you all the info you need


Yeah, I did Google them. Just kinda wanted to see his setup, but I didn't realize he had lost his f'ng mind.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 12, 2019)

Sundae driver loaded with seeds. There is still about 4 weeks left but this one loves to be knocked up. Banana cookie ran up in this one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> I just don't understand why everyone's only in it to "make their millions" lol ya know ....


"Millions"? I guess it's out there. In the meantime, maybe have some fun and pocket a spare $20 or three now and then.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 12, 2019)

Been busy tearing out my older rdwc and building a new one. Between work, doing that and other life duties I've been working around 18 hrs a day and hadn't had time to get on here. I ended on page 156 and now it's 215 pages long! What I miss? Lol 




Got this going around the peremiter of the room. Got 6 plants in it now as they were overgrown in my veg tent. Going to be going to my spot and building scrog nets with PVC to flatten them out for the flip. Already smashed em down a good bit. Need to pinch the ends off my stretchy varieties and clean up from below. 
I'm glad I got 8 gal buckets as the roots totally engulfed the 5 gal buckets they were in. 
Going to clean the floor later and move the other lights over the new area. Got to get thtse girls flipped bad


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Sundae driver loaded with seeds. There is still about 4 weeks left but this one loves to be knocked up. Banana cookie ran up in this one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281495


Someone post a Daniel Bryant? Yes yes yes intro? GIF


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Someone post a Daniel Bryant? Yes yes yes intro? GIF


Whether I get in the 3 free or buy after I am gonna have a fox of these fucking sexy


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

Dozen not fox


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 12, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Someone post a Daniel Bryant? Yes yes yes intro? GIF


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> View attachment 4281525


You are a scholar and a Gentleman


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> You are a scholar and a Gentleman


I am that moron who can't load GIFs


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Sundae driver loaded with seeds. There is still about 4 weeks left but this one loves to be knocked up. Banana cookie ran up in this one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281495


Serious beating dead horse but that hybrid is Jennifer Aniston hoooootttttt


----------



## Serverchris (Feb 12, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Yeah, I did Google them. Just kinda wanted to see his setup, but I didn't realize he had lost his f'ng mind.


A really simple way to set one up is to use a 10 gallon smart pot filled with soil then set that on a bus tub used for restaurants filled with perlite. Water the perlite and the water will wick up through the smartpot. Works great and only takes minutes to setup.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> here man got a lot going on, and I'm sorry for that, starting a new thread to keep my mind busy, links for old ones are here, sorry about that!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-wedding-cake-sip-probiotics.984543/#post-14742999


Damn man... Glad to see you’re still here, want your packs back?

This is my last post on the subject,
If you want me to leave you alone like you’ve stated multiple times then don’t message me put me on ignore! It’s simple.

But no, You felt the need to pm me telling me what I should do... I do want I want ( or what the wife tells me ). I did enjoy reading your surrender note though. 

Have a nice night


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Damn man... Glad to see you’re still here, want your packs back?
> 
> This is my last post on the subject,
> If you want me to leave you alone like you’ve stated multiple times then don’t message me put me on ignore! It’s simple.
> ...


Same here I do what I want. And what my wife tells me. Bc unlike @Heathen Raider my wife loves the shocker. So when she says jump. I say how high. And we have this thing were my stuff is her stuff, and her stuff is her stuff. It works good that way. Lol.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 12, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> and pumpin em up


lol


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 12, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> What's a sip?


OMG NO!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 13, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> OMG NO!


I was clueless myself til I started lurking the forum about a year ago...


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> if your not gunna be happy with your life then what's the point in living!


----------



## Dustjesus (Feb 13, 2019)

Everyone getting excited. It's an exciting time. For us all. I got fucked 450 in nuggets from gu in the s1 debacle. I was pissed. Still kinda am. Now we got some new to look forward to. In a month or two this thread will be filled with killer pics and people sharing what they found. Smokers and non unite. Now is our time.


----------



## boybelue (Feb 13, 2019)

I can't believe everybody that got the shaft over the s1-nugget ordeal can let that shit go. Yall need to gang up on him and see if he'll make that shit right.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I got a 30$ code to use, I just gave it to some random dude that was trying to get beans and said he couldn't afford it. I don't think it's worth the fight. all gu is gunna do is give credit for beans, that 90% of these guys don't want!


In saying that I know he is doing some new things this year so maybe you guys will see some new offerings coming from over there in the near future.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

Sundae driver mom wedding cake pollen. These are gonna be epic. Seed pods filling up


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

New reverse moms coming in hot stacking up. 
Gonna be straight fire from here out. Hold onto ya hats.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> New reverse moms coming in hot stacking up.
> Gonna be straight fire from here out. Hold onto ya hats.
> 
> View attachment 4281580


Do u ever sleep? Damn!


----------



## Turpman (Feb 13, 2019)

Dudes a man on a mission LOL


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> Do u ever sleep? Damn!


Yeah from like now till 2. I'm a night owl. Always have been.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> I don't know how people do that,I tlk myself out of it every time
> 
> 
> This..
> ...


Fished a Red Man Tournament on Minnetonka 30 years ago. Incredible chain with Bass fishing as good as it gets! Overwhelming boat traffic. Water patrol had a cigarette boat!


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 13, 2019)

Whats a bastard seed? A regular photo seed with a new cross? Possibly have herm potential?


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Here is the list of everyone that's getting 3 free packs in order.starting at the top are all the contest winners from previous contest.
> I will message everyone a secret password 3 days before everything is finished with a list of all the strains available. Top of the list gets first dibs.
> Write down the 3 packs you want with your secret password and the mailing address to [email protected]. also include 7 back up packs in case the ones you want are gone.
> The reason for the secret pass is so scammers wont see the list and just email me a random name. I wanna make sure everyone gets there packs that on this list.
> ...


Awesomesauce, awaiting those beauties. Having a he'll of a good time reading everyone's comments and such. Man those are just so pretty, making my mouth water and my nose tingle. Love those vids, cracks me up. Fukin fire, ooowwweeee


----------



## Turpman (Feb 13, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> Whats a bastard seed? A regular photo seed with a new cross? Possibly have herm potential?


Unknown father. High chance of being an S1 but not positive.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> man that's what I was thinking, I was just hoping to make the list, be he got me over here feeling like vip or some shit! I'm so dam excited, gunna clear out some space and get ready for a new bad ass journal!!!
> 
> unless we're going to have a new thread for testers? or maybe just fill it up here idk! but what ever is decided just let me know! I was kinda worried bc my last journal is about to end, but this is going to be perfect timing!
> 
> now just need to decide and what to pick, like shit, that's gunna be hard as hell! anyone wanna chime in lol


I'm down for any of those crosses, they're all friggin awesome. Getting some extra room put together so they got a happy home waiting. In the process of building another led light setup to expand. Well 2 more lites, lol, just awaiting the driver and cobs for the 2nd flowering lite. Framework is already complete. New veg lite just needs finished assembly and that's done too. I'll have my 4'x8.5' flower room done shortly. Ooh I can't wait. Reminds me of getting the nursery ready right before my daughter was born, lol, getting it all just perfect. It's kinda like I go back n forth which I think is the prettiest and which i like the most. My favorites are the ones that'll show up at my doorstep. Lol. I'll love them, and hug them, and tuck them in at night with a good nites kiss. Lol. Ooowweeeee!


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> like a bunch of fucking virgins on prom night, this dude got a fuck ton of grown ass men, acting like Lil girls lining up, ready to suck some dick for beans! lmfao what in the hell is wrong with us, man you would think he serving up some dam dope or some shit!
> 
> lol I really need to get off here and chill for min, ain't been this happy since the saints won the super bowl!


It's a lot like buying a Powerball ticket, you see it in your hands and dream about what you'd do if you won, how it'd change your life. When I see those gorgeous ladies and my name on the list, it's like that. Lol. I get to dream about all those fire ass nugs theyll have and how itll change my life. Lol. How tasty the smoke will be rolling off a fat joint. I can imagine the fire now, mmm mmm mmmm.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 13, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Same here I do what I want. And what my wife tells me. Bc unlike @Heathen Raider my wife loves the shocker. So when she says jump. I say how high. And we have this thing were my stuff is her stuff, and her stuff is her stuff. It works good that way. Lol.


My wife tells me what's hers is hers, and what mine is hers. I'm definitely not going to argue with her, lol.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 13, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I hope for dudes sake there's this much excitement when it comes to posting their grow logs and smoke reports
> 
> Seein a lot of new names in here lookin for free beans lol
> 
> There's nothing wrong with free beans just do your part  That's all I'm sayin. I wanna see these plants


I'll do my part, ain't no quitter here. I'm down for some shirts n such if they're available. Lemme know how much n such and I'm in. I'd be happy as shit to add to the collective grow journal of these ladies. If they're a freebie then awesomesauce, if I gotta send a donation that's awesomesauce too. I'd just love to be part of the collective grow off and compare what my skills can do to what everyone else has going on. Oh, and have some super fire genetics in my lineup too. So many awesome growers on here, well all have a hell of a good time comparing and collaborating on these beauties. Shit, look how much fun were having just waiting in anticipation. Lol.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> "Millions"? I guess it's out there. In the meantime, maybe have some fun and pocket a spare $20 or three now and then.


well obviously I was being sarcastic, and was just saying, and there's nothing wrong with what you are saying


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

do me small favor guys plz, if you don't have me ignored plz give this a like! thank yall, just tryin to see if there is any point in me running testers! if half ignored me, well then... so that's what I'm trying to see thanks guys! same pic but it does grab attention lol.

edit, we're good guys thank you, like only if u want to!


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> do me small favor guys plz, if you don't have me ignored plz give this a like! thank yall, just tryin to see if there is any point in me running testers! if half ignored me, well then... so that's what I'm trying to see thanks guys! same pic but it does grab attention lol.View attachment 4281755


I wouldn't ignore you so easily man lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> I wouldn't ignore you so easily man lol


Thank you, but I was way out of line, to be honest I can barley remember most, but it's the past, and its a new day! also I appreciate that man!

it's starting to appear that there can't have been too many ppl that hit ignore, I must say I'm a bit shocked, but thank you guys!


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Thank you, but I was way out of line, to be honest I can barley remember most, but it's the past, and its a new day! also I appreciate that man!


Everything's cool brother, glad your still around.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Thank you, but I was way out of line, to be honest I can barley remember most, but it's the past, and its a new day! also I appreciate that man!
> 
> it's starting to appear that there can't have been too many ppl that hit ignore, I must say I'm a bit shocked, but thank you guys!


Lol everythings cool man. Good to see you didn't dip out for real lol


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 13, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Everything's cool brother, glad your still around.


Weird we sent like essentially the same message.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Weird we sent like essentially the same message.


almost word for word lol!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

macsnax said:


> My wife tells me what's hers is hers, and what mine is hers. I'm definitely not going to argue with her, lol.


Damn you lol


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> almost word for word lol!


That's pretty strange, I didnt see what was said until i posted that lol


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 13, 2019)

as others have said, we'll see how many of the 100+ post grow reports in the next 6 months or so of the gear heisen is gonna be sending out. thread is fuckin bonkers when he's giving out beans, i just hope everyone grows them and reports back with pictures. i know he downplays it and says he doesn't care about the money, but this is costing the dude a lot of his own money and even more of his time, so if you're gonna accept his free seeds, you should at least have the decency to grow them out and report results.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> if you're gonna accept his free seeds, you should at least have the decency to grow them out and report results.


That's how it _should _work. At last look, I got less than 35% of people that received free BBBs that actually grew and reported on them. [ I keep a list of screen names, but trash the addresses, ] But those 35% are some of the most elite on RIU, imo, so all's well.


----------



## Turpman (Feb 13, 2019)

My tent is lonley. 
I did fill up my res and checked to see how much liquid was needed to flood.
Anyone grow flood and drain? Should one cover the flood table to reduce humidity? 
Seems it's going to add a lot of moisture to the tent. 4x4 tent with 2 4x2 tables.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> That's how it _should _work. At last look, I got less than 35% of people that received free BBBs that actually grew and reported on them. [ I keep a list of screen names, but trash the addresses, ] But those 35% are some of the most elite on RIU, imo, so all's well.


that is definitely just the way it goes it seems. i have seen countless posts by breeders on ig about constantly being bothered for testers and then almost never seeing them grown out and reported on. instead they end up in seed auctions etc.

have to find the testers that do their part and make your gear look proper. im sure they will be keeping a list of people who follow through.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

Well I am stepping out going to lay out the finishing touches for my 2019 Heathen World Tour God Bless and I leave U with these words Goin Downtown to see my Gal Gonna sing Her a song gonna show Her my Ding Dong


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> im sure they will be keeping a list of people who follow through.


An equally valuable list would be the people who don't.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> do me small favor guys plz, if you don't have me ignored plz give this a like! thank yall, just tryin to see if there is any point in me running testers! if half ignored me, well then... so that's what I'm trying to see thanks guys! same pic but it does grab attention lol.View attachment 4281755


ok thanks guys, obviously enough ppl didn't hit the fu button on me, to where I should be able to do some good as a tester, funny thing the guys above talking about this exact thing worried about seeing tester pics, all do have me ignored, lmfao, oh well! thanks guys, that's what I needed to know!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> funny thing the guys above talking about this exact thing worried about seeing tester pics, all do have me ignored, lmfao, oh well! thanks guys, that's what I needed to know!


Seriously, dude, I don't have you blocked, or anyone blocked, but the more you run on about it the more I'm considering it. Why not just let it go?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Seriously, dude, I don't have you blocked, or anyone blocked, but the more you run on about it the more I'm considering it. Why not just let it go?


just found it funny is all, do want u want, not going there again!


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> ok thanks guys, obviously enough ppl didn't hit the fu button on me, to where I should be able to do some good as a tester, funny thing the guys above talking about this exact thing worried about seeing tester pics, all do have me ignored, lmfao, oh well! thanks guys, that's what I needed to know!


Being a good tester aint so much about what everyone else sees, but more about what the person who gave you the seeds to test sees. Its just an added bonus for the breeder if your good at what you do and people wanna see what you can do with em. My belief is that testing is to help a breeder differentiate between strains to continue working with, and ones to maybe let go. Just my .02 friend


----------



## coppershot (Feb 13, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> have to find the testers that do their part and make your gear look proper. im sure they will be keeping a list of people who follow through.


I agree that if you agree to get tester beans then you should grow them out and document it. Bottom line.

I have never signed up or sought tester as I didnt feel comfortable documenting grows with it being illegal and the potential cost/risk. Now it's somewhat legal in canada so I am less concerned, albeit, the seeds are supposed to only come from the shitbag LEGAL producers growing wank and not dank.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Being a good tester aint so much about what everyone else sees, but more about what the person who gave you the seeds to test sees. Its just an added bonus for the breeder if your good at what you do and people wanna see what you can do with em. My belief is that testing is to help a breeder differentiate between strains to continue working with, and ones to maybe let go. Just my .02 friend


appreciate the info, you know I've always highly respected you, for your knowledge and the amount of time you have helped me through the years! I'll do my best to make the best I can out of it! I really thought it was opposite! good to know thank you!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 13, 2019)

Everyone is just "anxious" about these seeds. I am having to refrain from starting anything until his beans are ready myself. lol
A 1/2 assed look at the WC. Was a little late getting it seeded. Lucky if I get a 1/2 dozen seeds. Not complaining. lol


----------



## INF Flux (Feb 13, 2019)

Dang, looks like I missed a doozy. Congrats to all the contest winners. Just read the full length novel that was written since i checked in last 
I'm going to take like two billion pics of these things every day! Well, maybe not quite that many. lol. I think this will be my second start to finish grow journal. Is everyone going to start new threads for the grows or continue in your current ones?


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 13, 2019)

anyone else in here from maine? we got all kinds of snow a


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> Dang, looks like I missed a doozy. Congrats to all the contest winners. Just read the full length novel that was written since i checked in last
> I'm going to take like two billion pics of these things every day! Well, maybe not quite that many. lol. I think this will be my second start to finish grow journal. Is everyone going to start new threads for the grows or continue in your current ones?


I was wondering the same thing, I think maybe it would be best to run either, 1 entire new thread for all of us testers!

or maybe we each run our own personal one, and also post here, and add in links, but like red said, just let Heisen choose!


----------



## jarvild (Feb 13, 2019)

I just Love It, 218 pages of hype and no product yet.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I was wondering the same thing, I think maybe it would be best to run either, 1 entire new thread for all of us testers!
> 
> or maybe we each run our own personal one, and also post here, and add in links, but like red said, just let Heisen choose!


I'm sure Heisen will start a "testers" thread. 1 for Hydro and 1 for soil. Led and an "other lighting" thread. lol
Take care of some of these "debates" once and for all. lol
I am going with the "Sippy tote/Earth Box".


----------



## tman42 (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Sundae driver mom wedding cake pollen. These are gonna be epic. Seed pods filling up
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281579


Will be interesting to see, i just put down two of Cannarados Nila Wafers (WC x SD) today so will be good to see yours also.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 13, 2019)

main cola said:


> What is everyone running for a filter. I need a new one ,,Thinking about going with a can filter


Mines diy. Does the air scrub for a 4x5 veg and a 4x8.5 flower room. Multiple prefilters to extend life of the carbon. Room intake is a 16x25 hepa filter at top of room. Bottom of room has another 16x25 hepa filter box with a 12" collector full of cowboy brand crushed up charcoal. Goes to 8" duct with 5 to 6 inches of coconut based activated carbon the air has to travel through. ($100 for 55# bag from activatedcarbon.com. They also have a good calculator for air cfm / carbon amount for filter design.) on top of 8"duct is a reducer that connects to 6" speed controlled fan that vents into my shop. Carbon is easily changed out or added to if you got something super dank to filter out or need to increase airflow. That 50# bag is enough to refill my setup for years. I have an additional filter fan setup of same design but smaller fan to vent the main room to the exterior for RH control. Removes all smell. Cost less than $ 150 all told, and will last me for years. I don't have a current pic of the fan duct setup but can post later if anyone is curious. I've also added a copper cooling coil inside the ducting so the same fan cools my water reservoir as well. The additional buckets in room are for the 45 gal water reservoir for the grow lights and the platform for the veg plants.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 13, 2019)

Dude drops a few contests.....people loose their shit. FFS. It's almost repulsive.Thread is moving wayy to fast with a bunch of nothingess.Lol...these thread contest drops are pretty ingenious tho.Highly entertaining as well. "ready set go".

There is only one shameless whore in this thread.The cat is funny as shit.Glad they made it back.

Now my feelings are hurt.Please care.


----------



## led1k (Feb 13, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Mines diy. Does the air scrub for a 4x5 veg and a 4x8.5 flower room. Multiple prefilters to extend life of the carbon. Room intake is a 16x25 hepa filter at top of room. Bottom of room has another 16x25 hepa filter box with a 12" collector full of cowboy brand crushed up charcoal. Goes to 8" duct with 5 to 6 inches of coconut based activated carbon the air has to travel through. ($100 for 55# bag from activatedcarbon.com. They also have a good calculator for air cfm / carbon amount for filter design.) on top of 8"duct is a reducer that connects to 6" speed controlled fan that vents into my shop. Carbon is easily changed out or added to if you got something super dank to filter out or need to increase airflow. That 50# bag is enough to refill my setup for years. I have an additional filter fan setup of same design but smaller fan to vent the main room to the exterior for RH control. Removes all smell. Cost less than $ 150 all told, and will last me for years. I don't have a current pic of the fan duct setup but can post later if anyone is curious. I've also added a copper cooling coil inside the ducting so the same fan cools my water reservoir as well. The additional buckets in room are for the 45 gal water reservoir for the grow lights and the platform for the veg plants.


Yes please post pics of the setup and consider full size instead of thumbnails?


----------



## INF Flux (Feb 13, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I'm sure Heisen will start a "testers" thread. 1 for Hydro and 1 for soil. Led and an "other lighting" thread. lol
> Take care of some of these "debates" once and for all. lol
> I am going with the "Sippy tote/Earth Box".


That'd be a lot of fun to see the differences


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Being a good tester aint so much about what everyone else sees, but more about what the person who gave you the seeds to test sees. Its just an added bonus for the breeder if your good at what you do and people wanna see what you can do with em. My belief is that testing is to help a breeder differentiate between strains to continue working with, and ones to maybe let go. Just my .02 friend


This ^^ 
I would also add that variety is important when it comes to testing. Dirt, DWC, coco, indoor, outdoor, east coast, west coast, Europe, Africa, etc. 
And even "bad" growers can provide good input -- especially when it comes to how plants respond to stress.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 13, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> That'd be a lot of fun to see the differences


Yes, gonna be a little serious about these testers. Building a set of QB's (6x 360pc. Atreum boards)and COBs and a few 660's just for this grow.
Those boards give me that "mystical #" of 2160. lol


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 13, 2019)

My soiless mix and 600 watt hid are going to kick all your asses straight to hell. You have been warned


----------



## chatttimes (Feb 13, 2019)

boybelue said:


> I can't believe everybody that got the shaft over the s1-nugget ordeal can let that shit go. Yall need to gang up on him and see if he'll make that shit right.


Gu replaced my S1 packs with cake n chem and city slicker


jimmy slim big said:


> anyone else in here from maine? we got all kinds of snow a


We got a lil over 16 inches in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan last night :/


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> My soiless mix and 600 watt hid are going to kick all your asses straight to hell. You have been warned


I like this guy lol ^^^^


----------



## macsnax (Feb 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> This ^^
> I would also add that variety is important when it comes to testing. Dirt, DWC, coco, indoor, outdoor, east coast, west coast, Europe, Africa, etc.
> And even "bad" growers can provide good input -- especially when it comes to how plants respond to stress.


I've always thought that someone that puts the tester plants through hell would have some valuable info, as long as they could relay the info.


----------



## smokebros (Feb 13, 2019)

@Greenthumbs256 Glad you didn't leave.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 13, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> My soiless mix and 600 watt hid are going to kick all your asses straight to hell. You have been warned


Ahhhh touche'. I have a soiless mix that pretty fucking outstanding if I may say so myself.CEC capability....check
Water retention..check
Drainage............ check
Great growth rate in my parrticular system...check.
Soiless and Cob,Qb's for the fucking win!

Okay okay,that's my [email protected] measuring post for the next 3 birthdays.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I like this guy lol ^^^^


I would like to post pics of my current Lemon Hashplant and Goji grows (all Bodhi). Waiting to make the right choice on camera. A lil help from my friends here at RIU would be appreciated. Something affordable please.

The Goji is a treat. A lower bud on the Goji got hit with a late banana on my Mother's Milk and gave me 2 seeds. One came out like a Snow Lotus and Nepali mix. Very tall plant with huge lime green triangular frosty buds. The other was heavy Nepali OG and Green crack. Shorter with fat ass nugs of fuely OG earthiness. Much darker and denser.

Got the Lemon Hash at 10 days flower and the Goji at 3 days flower. Full 4 x 4 tents of each. The Goji really aint Goji tho. Got to make a new name for it


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 13, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I would like to post pics of my current Lemon Hashplant and Goji grows (all Bodhi). Waiting to make the right choice on camera. A lil help from my friends here at RIU would be appreciated. Something affordable please.
> 
> The Goji is a treat. A lower bud on the Goji got hit with a late banana on my Mother's Milk and gave me 2 seeds. One came out like a Snow Lotus and Nepali mix. Very tall palnt with huge lime green triangular frosty buds. The other was heavy Nepali OG and Green crack. Shorter with fat ass nugs of fuely OG earthiness. Much darker and denser.
> 
> Got the Lemon Hash at 10 days flower and the Goji at 3 days flower. Full 4 x 4 tents of each. The Goji really aint Goji tho. Got to make a new name for it


@Schwaggy P has some very nice camera work, I'm pretty confident he can assist you with choosing.
Eh...affordable? what's that? In laymens terms....lol


----------



## Werp (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs was almost the first casualty of the thread, but like the hardened soldier he is, we woke up packed a bowl and headed back to the front lines to fight another day...just a regular joe to some, but to those who know him, a true hero who puts the life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness of others before his own interests...

Carry on...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 13, 2019)

Werp said:


> Greenthumbs was almost the first casualty of the thread, but like the hardened soldier he is, we woke up packed a bowl and headed back to the front lines to fight another day...just a regular joe to some, but to those who know him, a true hero who puts the life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness of others before his own interests...
> 
> Carry on...


Agreed.Dude is a good cat.I think his enthusiasm puts some folks of.Fuck them! He can be pretty thinned skinned when it comes to the "net".His passion superceds any annoyance imo.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 13, 2019)

Anyone ever been typing a response and the cursor go haywire all over the screen and makes a mashed up clusterfuck out of your post? This kinda shit makes me want to delete my account thinking someone has control over my device.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 13, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Anyone ever been typing a response and the cursor go haywire all over the screen and makes a mashed up clusterfuck out of your post? This kinda shit makes me want to delete my account thinking someone has control over my device.


"Twilight Zone" music playing in the background. Rod Serling saying something about nothing. 

I got eyes on you bro. I got eyes.....


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 13, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Agreed.Dude is a good cat.I think his enthusiasm puts some folks of.Fuck them! He can be prett thinned skinned when it comes to the "net".His passion superceds any annoyance imo.


Would have been a shame for him to leave, he posts a lot of nice pics and useful info. I’m not a grudge holding type of person.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

Blood Eagle the bastard. JK


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Dude drops a few contests.....people loose their shit. FFS. It's almost repulsive.


Speaking of lucky contest winners, how's that next big thing Copper Tony? Has @Heisenbeans hit you up for a cut?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Speaking of lucky contest winners, how's that next big thing Copper Tony? Has @Heisenbeans hit you up for a cut?


CT ended up being a dude.Did use some his spunk to hit a GG#4 bagseed with. Hesein tried to give me 3 elites for it,I declined.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Feb 13, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> @Schwaggy P has some very nice camera work, I'm pretty confident he can assist you with choosing.
> Eh...affordable? what's that? In laymens terms....lol


Depends on what you consider affordable. I use a Canon DSLR EOS Rebel T6 with 18-55 ISII lens that I got as a kit with accessories from Amazon for around $430. I have a point and shoot style camera, but the DSLR camera produces better quality photos for me. You might be able to pick up a similar style camera second hand for less.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 13, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Blood Eagle the bastard. JK


Your evil.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 13, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Ahhhh touche'. I have a soiless mix that pretty fucking outstanding if I may say so myself.CEC capability....check
> Water retention..check
> Drainage............ check
> Great growth rate in my parrticular system...check.
> ...





evergreengardener said:


> Would have been a shame for him to leave, he posts a lot of nice pics and useful info. I’m not a grudge holding type of person.


We all have bad days.
But we all have to stand, and fight for what we truly believe in. I have been dealing this weed prohibition since I was 13, I am 57 still can't believe we are having to do this type of thing to get seeds in this day and age. Pitiful!
Thanks Heisen for stepping up, you are doing your part for the "common" grower to have the opportunity to have a little taste of the "good life" in the "prohib" areas.
Edit) sorry, sun is finally out, now I am getting a little anxious to get my hands dirty in the "microbe" funk. lol 
I better go work on my lights. lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Blood Eagle the bastard. JK


I thought i was the only sick fuck that knew what that is lmfao!

but of course u would lmfao


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Feb 13, 2019)

So any Autos in the pipeline? Outdoor grow season is fast approaching and I like a few early plants in with the produce. I have auto seeds I made but they have a lot of room for improvement.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I thought i was the only sick fuck that knew what that is lmfao!
> 
> but of course u would lmfao


I guess I'm a sick fuck too lol the blood eagle is some hardcore shit yo


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

@TheSpaceFarm yea, man anyone who knows that shit off the top of their head, has got some real issues, ya know we have all been in a dark place once or twice!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I thought i was the only sick fuck that knew what that is lmfao!
> 
> but of course u would lmfao


I am a Dane and German and do Viking reanactment so yea


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> I guess I'm a sick fuck too lol the blood eagle is some hardcore shit yo


The longest walk is fucked too belly slit open and entrails nailed to tree if the offending can't walk around the tree without collapsing 4 times He may never enter Odins great hall


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so I guess sense no one's mad anymore, and shit is back to the norm, you guys want some new pics of the gg4? also started the wc journal! just let me know, not gunna fill the thread up for nothing!
> 
> @TheSpaceFarm yea, man anyone who knows that shit off the top of their head, has got some real issues, ya know we have all been in a dark place once or twice!


Yea man Im always down for pictures lol. 
But you're not wrong dude. Very dark places lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

If these things were still done there would be far less sick twisted fucks like peds and rapists that I guarantee


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 13, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> The longest walk is fucked too belly slit open and entrails nailed to tree if the offending can't walk around the tree without collapsing 4 times He may never enter Odins great hall


Yea dude the vikings were hardcore. My family tree goes back to a few of the nordic countries. I'm really into that shit lol


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 13, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> If these things were still done there would be far less sick twisted fucks like peds and rapists that I guarantee


I've been saying that for a long time. Kid fuckers and rapists and shit would think twice before doing that filthy shit.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 13, 2019)

When i was in prison i had the pleasure of beating a chomo into a coma with a sock full of dominos. No blood eagle or longest walk but it was satisfactory lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I thought i was the only sick fuck that knew what that is lmfao!
> 
> but of course u would lmfao


That wasn't the worst of it, after they sprawled you out, they rubbed salt all over the poor sucker. lol
Where the old saying"rubbing salt in the wound" came from.
Cruel ass bastards. lol 
Am I right about the salt @heathen?


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 13, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> I guess I'm a sick fuck too lol the blood eagle is some hardcore shit yo


It only hurt the first time it happens.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You feed the soil and the soil feeds the plant.
> You forgot to tell them, this was your 1st grow too! lol


lmfao year sure first grow that took me 5 years! lmfao

dude that shits in my flower room right now! both of them!!! problem is my soil got outta wack! so all plants in smart pots suffered bad! but the plants in sips, although it's the exact same soil. from the same batch! the life of the soil took over and fucking did something fuck if I know, but the results speak louder than I can! just trying to prove a point, if your already running living soil! you have to try this, just once! now for the hydro guys, well I don't even try to talk to yall anymore lmfao


I'm deleting that dam picture now, lmfao that shits embarrassing, I should have killed it along long time ago!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> That wasn't the worst of it, after they sprawled you out, they rubbed salt all over the poor sucker. lol
> Where the old saying"rubbing salt in the wound" came from.
> Cruel ass bastards. lol
> Am I right about the salt @heathen?


The salt was rubbed into the lungs and the open wound after the lungs were placed over the shoulders You are correct


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> lmfao year sure first grow that took me 5 years! lmfao
> 
> dude that shits in my flower room right now! both of them!!! problem is my soil got outta wack! so all plants I'm smart pots suffered bad! but the plants in sips, although it's the exact same soil. from the same batch! the life of the soil took over and fucking did something fuck if I know, but the results speak louder than I can!


It's all good. Everything gets thrown out of whack in the winter for some of us. Can't keep the proper environment. Plants holds water and roots get cold, just a bunch of shit goes wrong. You start chasing and trying to correct these issues and fuck things up worse. lol
I believe it is just me and you that sees the potential of our styles of "Sippy Earth Tote" technology. lol
Just set it and forget it!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> It's all good. Everything gets thrown out of whack in the winter for some of us. Can't keep the proper environment. Plants holds water and roots get cold, just a bunch of shit goes wrong. You start chasing and trying to correct these issues and fuck things up worse. lol
> I believe it is just me and you that sees the potential of our styles of "Sippy Earth Tote" technology. lol


I try man, you can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink!

I haven't spent hours on end posting those journals bs it doesn't work!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

I have been running heat matts and a couple construction heaters to keep my main grow temps correct been colder than a well diggers ass for last 2 weeks


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

my latest and greatest, for anyone that wants to learn more, just hmu, Im not gunna keep filling up his thread with this, if your interested come see me!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-wedding-cake-sip-probiotics.984543/


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 13, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> that is definitely just the way it goes it seems. i have seen countless posts by breeders on ig about constantly being bothered for testers and then almost never seeing them grown out and reported on. instead they end up in seed auctions etc.
> 
> have to find the testers that do their part and make your gear look proper. im sure they will be keeping a list of people who follow through.


I was checking out a thread on the Mr. Nice forum recently. Shantibaba, the owner, announced that they were going to be testing four new strains and put out a call for testers to apply. Everyone was so giddy and excited. Very much like here these last couple of days. Many applied. After a couple of weeks, they released the list of approved testers and arranged to send free seeds to all of them. Everyone was celebrating and patting each other on the back. The only requirement was that they take and post a photo at least once per week and send a .2 gram sample in for testing. 

It was sad. As soon as everyone received the free seeds, 90% of them completely disappeared and were nowhere to be found. They literally just disappeared from the forum, and most were people that had had accounts for a good while and had posted photos of grows, journals, etc., which is why they were chosen. That's just apalling.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 13, 2019)

jarvild said:


> I just Love It, 218 pages of hype and no product yet.


Wow, so you're still going there? That's your contribution? Basically, you are implying that Heisen might drop the ball and not follow through. We are way past that point. It is not hype. The product/s exist. We know this because of Heisen's transparency. His entire operation is extremely well documented with photos and narrated videos. He shows us everything he's doing, every step of the way. He is doing exactly what he said he was going to do, and has been following through the whole time.

This is no different from an established breeder showing photos of their new cross that hasn't dropped yet, but will drop on X future date. Just because the first sales drop won't occur for five or six more weeks doesn't mean the product doesn't exist and it's all hype.

You don't think Heisen's going to follow through, that's fine. I couldn't disagree more. Just seems odd that you would put forth the effort to come in and call it all hype. For what? Why? What do you get out of that?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Wow, so you're still going there? That's your contribution? Basically, you are implying that Heisen might drop the ball and not follow through. We are way past that point. It is not hype. The product/s exist. We know this because of Heisen's transparency. His entire operation is extremely well documented with photos and narrated videos. He shows us everything he's doing, every step of the way. He is doing exactly what he said he was going to do, and has been following through the whole time.
> 
> This is no different from an established breeder showing photos of their new cross that hasn't dropped yet, but will drop on X future date. Just because the first sales drop won't occur for five or six more weeks doesn't mean the product doesn't exist and it's all hype.
> 
> You don't think Heisen's going to follow through, that's fine. I couldn't disagree more. Just seems odd that you would put forth the effort to come in and call it all hype. For what? Why? What do you get out of that?


like everyone keeps telling me, look past it and pretend you didn't see it! there is no other way, not like dude gunna go meet you and throw hands lmfao! yea I know I know take my own dam advise, no need to say it....


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 13, 2019)

I'd be interested to hear the results of how many testers on Heisens list actually test and provide documentation/pics etc after they are recieved. I'd guess it to be less than 50%. I think Amos is probably quite close in his figures. Lots of ppl are down to "test" when theres talk of free shit....then ghost once they have em because they realize testing isnt free when you factor in room space/electricity usage/nutrients/time etc. or they just wanted to bump up their collection. Its pretty much expected at this point from breeders. Bodhi does it and his tester packs end up on bidding sites and sitting in collections. Gives out 1000's of seeds and _hopes_ to hear back on half of them.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Yea dude the vikings were hardcore. My family tree goes back to a few of the nordic countries. I'm really into that shit lol


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 13, 2019)

led1k said:


> Yes please post pics of the setup and consider full size instead of thumbnails?


Will do, at a jobsite right now. Ill get to it tonite or early am tomorrow if today runs longer than expected.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I'd be interested to hear the results of how many testers on Heisens list actually test and provide documentation/pics etc after they are recieved. I'd guess it to be less than 50%. I think Amos is probably quite close in his figures. Lots of ppl are down to "test" when theres talk of free shit....then ghost once they have em because they realize testing isnt free when you factor in room space/electricity usage/nutrients/time etc. or they just wanted to bump up their collection. Its pretty much expected at this point from breeders. Bodhi does it and his tester packs end up on bidding sites and sitting in collections. Gives out 1000's of seeds and _hopes_ to hear back on half of them.


here ya go red, might interest you a lil...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-wedding-cake-sip-probiotics.984543/

lol I don't think anyone has those concerns about me, I love this shit way to much!

I busted my ass on that one! I'm proud of it!


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> here ya go red, might interest you a lil...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-wedding-cake-sip-probiotics.984543/


I dont mean the results of the seeds, but the results of how many on the list actually grow out the free beans and report back on them. No question your good for it.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I dont mean the results of the seeds, but the results of how many on the list actually grow out the free beans and report back on them. No question your good for it.


yea i agree 100% sadly I'm sure we could name about 20% but it is what it is!

minus the wild card that may surprise us!


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 13, 2019)

Well good afternoon my Heisen family...hope everyone's having a great day!


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> minus the wild card that may surprise us!


I'm that wildcard


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Sundae driver mom wedding cake pollen. These are gonna be epic. Seed pods filling up
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281579


Legend... Wait for it Dairy! Can feel the heat through screen . hope I get a pack that's one on my list to test. You got skills my man ill do em justice .


----------



## INF Flux (Feb 13, 2019)

I bet a lot of testers have an eff up and then get embarrassed and just bounce. I hereby solemnly swear to post the warts lol.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 13, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> I bet a lot of testers have an eff up and then get embarrassed and just bounce. I hereby solemnly swear to post the warts lol.


Oh I’ll be sure to show some stressed AF plants.


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Feb 13, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Oh I’ll be sure to show some stressed AF plants.


Same here, my plants are gonna look like shit compared to most of you guys, but I'll still post em up. If I can pull fire from these beans anyone can.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> I bet a lot of testers have an eff up and then get embarrassed and just bounce. I hereby solemnly swear to post the warts lol.


Me too I plan to run them in basic set up to sim 90 percent of growers I buy my bales from my hydro shop base high quality light soil mixed with perlite , peat and fuck name escapes me microbes I add 1 cup of worm castings mh HPS lighting temp and humidity meter and carbon filter run one of each 3 selections alone in tent with no other plants growing in building they are grown so no chance of cross contamination issues will veg to around 18 inches tall and flip them no topping LST just let plants go


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> hell if I can get @Heisenbeans to read that, he might throw away and piss on his hydro equipment! lmfao yea not really but still ya gotta admit that's something!
> 
> ima delete both these post in a few, not trying to clutter the place up again!


That's good stuff man but consider some of us are creatures of habit and routine it's hard for me to change the flavour of my vape juice lol Heisen will need testers with as many grow Styles to prove to the world His genetics are solid He already knows but the testers are the ones who prove it and I am going to show a quick cell video weekly for all to see clap be appalled no matter world will see and if my dog wanders in there too fucking too bad Bjorn Jarnsida goes everywhere with me lol


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 13, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> That's good stuff man but consider some of us are creatures of habit and routine it's hard for me to change the flavour of my vape juice lol Heisen will need testers with as many grow Styles to prove to the world His genetics are solid He already knows but the testers are the ones who prove it and I am going to show a quick cell video weekly for all to see clap be appalled no matter world will see and if my dog wanders in there too fucking too bad Bjorn Jarnsida goes everywhere with me lol


Hope he’s a Norwegian Elkhound


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Hope he’s a Norwegian Elkhound


Icelandic Sheepdog the exact dog they took to Iceland in 828


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

One thing I know I won't be pissing on no MACDingo of that I am very confident I really look forward to this testing


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

Well fuck guess You bastards know one of my 3 I am trying for now Godammit


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> One thing I know I won't be pissing on no MACDingo of that I am very confident I really look forward to this testing


It's really the mac pollen on the other plants I'm excited to see if the mutations carry over.
The one good thing about the mac crosses is you wont have to raise mutant males to figure it out. You get 12 fems you can trash the mutants and let the good ones carry on. Some will keep the mutants in Hope's of great plants but my experience I have no tolerance for plants that misbehave in veg. Cap has a super nice keeper of GG4 x mac on IG so you guys need to take hard looks at mac x gg4 and mac x wed cake crosses


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> It's really the mac pollen on the other plants I'm excited to see if the mutations carry over.
> The one good thing about the mac crosses is you wont have to raise mutant males to figure it out. You get 12 fems you can trash the mutants and let the good ones carry on. Some will keep the mutants in Hope's of great plants but my experience I have no tolerance for plants that misbehave in veg. Cap has a super nice keeper of GG4 x mac on IG so you guys need to take hard looks at mac x gg4 and mac x wed cake crosses


Oh I'm watching mac is a very special one .


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Oh I'm watching mac is a very special one .





ChronicWonders. said:


> Hope he’s a Norwegian Elkhound





Heisenbeans said:


> It's really the mac pollen on the other plants I'm excited to see if the mutations carry over.
> The one good thing about the mac crosses is you wont have to raise mutant males to figure it out. You get 12 fems you can trash the mutants and let the good ones carry on. Some will keep the mutants in Hope's of great plants but my experience I have no tolerance for plants that misbehave in veg. Cap has a super nice keeper of GG4 x mac on IG so you guys need to take hard looks at mac x gg4 and mac x wed cake crosses


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

That Wedding Pie had me like a 12 year old in a whorehouse that bitch is pretty they all are but that bitch is hot like Mary Ann on Gilligans Island


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm leaning wedding pie, and also the banana cookies, just can't decide which cross


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 13, 2019)

Decided to do soil and the usual dwc to see the dif in medium with Heisenbeans. 
Should be interesting definitely will be fun.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm leaning wedding pie, and also the banana cookies, just can't decide which cross


I'm leaning mac x gg , Wed cake × mac , Corey stardawg gonna buy adub when for sale.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> That Wedding Pie had me like a 12 year old in a whorehouse that bitch is pretty they all are but that bitch is hot like Mary Ann on Gilligans Island


Yeah dude she is rediculous. Love her structure and smell. She is grape pie and wedding cake.
So far I have her crossed to wed cake which is officially a BX and also crossed to banana cookies.
Any of those will be fire. Here she is about 2 weeks in and frosting up. The grape pie smells really come through but not as strong as purple punch.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

Dani


Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah dude she is rediculous. Love her structure and smell. She is grape pie and wedding cake.
> So far I have her crossed to wed cake which is officially a BX and also crossed to banana cookies.
> Any of those will be fire. Here she is about 2 weeks in and frosting up. The grape pie smells really come through but not as strong as purple punch.
> 
> View attachment 4281988


Daniel Bryant Gif please Yes yes yes


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> I'm leaning mac x gg , Wed cake × mac , Corey stardawg gonna buy adub when for sale.


Corey to what? I'm making S1s but I have other donors I haven't decided on yet.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 13, 2019)

Purple Punch


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Corey to what? I'm making S1s but I have other donors I haven't decided on yet.


Slam tha Corey cut to ADub that would be lights out


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Corey to what? I'm making S1s but I have other donors I haven't decided on yet.


Oh good ? What your think bout a dub mom Corey pollen .


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 13, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Slam tha Corey cut to ADub that would be lights out


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

heisen, isn't there a full list of what's available for the testers somewhere? I need to screen shot it and keep it on hand, lol I've got everything else in a folder


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 13, 2019)

List I screenshot days ago


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> heisen, isn't there a full list of what's available for the testers somewhere? I need to screen shot it and keep it on hand, lol I've got everything else in a folder


Page 192 I believe


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> My thoughts exactly


Lights Out a good strain name for that fucker too


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> List I screenshot days ago


I'll be updating that list in a couple days as I have a few more new additions of seed moms getting hairy now. Also have more pollen donors putting out pollen now also. I'm leaving home depot now with the metal to put the new cobs over the top 4x4 that's gonna have a bunch of new seed moms also.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

ty guys!!! I knew I wasn't the only one screen shooting this shit! lmfao, we're all addicted lol, I gotta go play with my babies, don't miss me...


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> ty guys!!! I knew I wasn't the only one screen shooting this shit! lmfao, we're all addicted lol, I gotta go play with my babies, don't miss me...


Wash Your goat smelling ass while Your at it


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

Checked the sunset sherbert last night and its loaded with these. This one was hit with wed cake pollen.


----------



## jarvild (Feb 13, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Wow, so you're still going there? That's your contribution? Basically, you are implying that Heisen might drop the ball and not follow through. We are way past that point. It is not hype. The product/s exist. We know this because of Heisen's transparency. His entire operation is extremely well documented with photos and narrated videos. He shows us everything he's doing, every step of the way. He is doing exactly what he said he was going to do, and has been following through the whole time.
> 
> This is no different from an established breeder showing photos of their new cross that hasn't dropped yet, but will drop on X future date. Just because the first sales drop won't occur for five or six more weeks doesn't mean the product doesn't exist and it's all hype.
> 
> You don't think Heisen's going to follow through, that's fine. I couldn't disagree more. Just seems odd that you would put forth the effort to come in and call it all hype. For what? Why? What do you get out of that?


 Now if we had 220 pages of grow results following through. Otherwise it's just Hype and promises that haven't been filled yet.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 13, 2019)

This thread moves so damn fast it's crazy. 
At this rate I bet @Heisenbeans thread will be past # of pages of the GPS thread by the time these seed hit the mail....


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea i agree 100% sadly I'm sure we could name about 20% but it is what it is!
> 
> minus the wild card that may surprise us!


Not a good idea to start accusing people and making assumptions preemptively. And I am not implying that you've actually called any particular person out.

I, for one, have never posted photos before for security reasons. However, I have never had any need to. I have wanted to share my experiences on forums, but security, and my wife, who is just as involved in the growing as I am, is against it. I would never go against her wishes or lie to her. We have the most amazing relationship.

But, I am super stoked about Heisenbeans. More than I ever have been about a seed co. I talked it over with my wife, and we are going to take the necessary measures to post our heisenbeans grow asap because I appreciate his hard work and generosity, and I want to share the results for fun too. She will be making appearances here also. I hope we can help expand heisen's business in our own little way like that.

Can't speak for others who haven't documented their grows here, but not all of us have the wrong intentions. It is very difficult for people like me who are in very dangerous places to grow and have everythung to lose. When you look at it that way, posting photos could be considered downright reckless.

In order to post photos safely. I will have to start a new account. I will let Heisen know who I am, but that's it. I will continue using this account too...with no photos.

So, let's just wait a few months to see who actually posts and who doesn't. Pointing fingers now is not the best idea.

Another thing, I didn't sign on as a tester, specifically. I'm kind of confused about who is actually considered a tester or not. Anyone who gets free beans? I don't know.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 13, 2019)

jarvild said:


> Now if we had 220 pages of grow results following through. Otherwise it's just Hype and promises that haven't been filled yet.


So why bother commenting?

Just curious as to your intent...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Not a good idea to start accusing people and making assumptions preemptively.
> 
> I, for one, have never posted photos before for security reasons. However, I have never had any need to. I have wanted to share my experiences on forums, but security, and my wife, who is just as involved in the growing as I am, is against it. I would never go against her wishes or lie to her. We have the most amazing relationship.
> 
> ...


dude relax no one was talking about you, like out of the 5 ppl discussing this you pick me to reply to, lol I'm not even reading that man! 

like dam dude straight up trying to bait me lol have a good one man!


----------



## nc208 (Feb 13, 2019)

jarvild said:


> Now if we had 220 pages of grow results following through. Otherwise it's just Hype and promises that haven't been filled yet.


Welcome to marketing. How is this different than any other industry building up hype for their product before it's actually out? The guy is at least giving alot of us a behind the scenes look at what's being done.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> dude relax no one was talking about you, like out of the 5 ppl discussing this you pick me to reply to, lol I'm not even reading that man!
> 
> like dam dude straight up trying to bait me lol have a good one man!


Sorry, man, I didn't mean to imply that I thought you were accusing me or anything. Let me make that clear. I was just trying to speak in general terms for people who don't post pictures.

But I'm not going to lie either, I am a bit self-conscious about it.


----------



## genuity (Feb 13, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Not a good idea to start accusing people and making assumptions preemptively. And I am not implying that you've actually called any particular person out.
> 
> I, for one, have never posted photos before for security reasons. However, I have never had any need to. I have wanted to share my experiences on forums, but security, and my wife, who is just as involved in the growing as I am, is against it. I would never go against her wishes or lie to her. We have the most amazing relationship.
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting to hear if these are testers? Or just free seeds that get grown out.

All I did was post on the first page.


----------



## Werp (Feb 13, 2019)

jarvild said:


> Now if we had 220 pages of grow results following through. Otherwise it's just Hype and promises that haven't been filled yet.


I don't think he would take it to this level unless there was a very real possibility that the reality will match the hype.
In the coming months we'll know for sure so there's no faking it. It will either be-

Heisenbean the great...conqueror of all that encompasses the modern ganga growing world. 

or

The Heidenburg- who's hyped filled Balloon blew up midflight sending thousands scattering back to the gps thread (maybe not the gps thread but..)

I'm thinking he's gonna pull it off and this isn't just a bunch of hype...time will tell.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Once all the first round seeds are gone people will be selected as testers based on there efforts and journals. Also tester sign up on the website will be wide open.


No the first round werent meant as testers just pure generosity from Heisen.... doesn’t mean they shouldn’t be ran and documented

@genuity

@Greenthumbs256
@


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

Pic of Wife ? Just hackin on Ya that's really cool u doin it (growing) as a couple


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2019)

jarvild said:


> it's just Hype and promises that haven't been filled yet.


Thanks for the breaking news, Cap
.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> I'm still waiting to hear if these are testers? Or just free seeds that get grown out.
> 
> All I did was post on the first page.


free testers .lol I believe its a testing promo as I believe you get three packs. Grow and Show. And I suspect some will become for sale right quick.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> free testers .lol I believe its a testing promo as I believe you get three packs. Grow and Show. And I suspect some will become for sale right quick.


How much you asking?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks for the breaking news, Cap
> .View attachment 4282019





Bodyne said:


> free testers .lol I believe its a testing promo as I believe you get three packs. Grow and Show. And I suspect some will become for sale right quick.


and may Thor strike them fuckers down


----------



## INF Flux (Feb 13, 2019)

#Heisenmarketing seems to be working. Well played thus far good sir.


----------



## genuity (Feb 13, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> No the first round werent meant as testers just pure generosity from Heisen.... doesn’t mean they shouldn’t be ran and documented
> 
> @genuity
> 
> ...


that's the way i took it.. 

I test the shit I buy anyway


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 13, 2019)

Testers don’t normally come in the form of three full packs.normally more like half a pack


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Testers don’t normally come in the form of three full packs.normally more like half a pack


Now you tell me.


----------



## genuity (Feb 13, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Testers don’t normally come in the form of three full packs.normally more like half a pack


I always do full packs..

But I get what your saying.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 13, 2019)

I didn't mean that some for sale right quick in a bad way, lmfao. I mean I think inventory will be ready, right after many will be growin out the first round, etc. That's the next progression after the two list of testers I assumed, ooops. Plus you have the bastards being released right now to be grown out also. I figured the first big drop free tester promo is on Heisen, after that, everything be for sale at his prices. Again, not meant negatively.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 13, 2019)

led1k said:


> Yes please post pics of the setup and consider full size instead of thumbnails?


Drawings of the plan etc setup. The fan and ducting are wrapped in ducting insulation for noise. My bedroom is above the fan area. The buckets are the reservoir for the water cooling of the lights and the platform for the vegging girls.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Now you tell me.


I’ll be running you and @genuity beans for some time here, you were both more than generous with me shit genuity sent 3 packs out when we had only talked about one strain!

And then there was your even knowing the grow was going to be postponed due to the move and us discussing one strain you sent me like 5 strains each with about 20 beans in each of them haha

Much love to both of you fine gentlemen


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Drawings of the plan etc setup. The fan and ducting are wrapped in ducting insulation for noise. My bedroom is above the fan area. The buckets are the reservoir for the water cooling of the lights and the platform for the vegging girls.
> View attachment 4282028 View attachment 4282028 View attachment 4282029 View attachment 4282030 View attachment 4282031 View attachment 4282033 View attachment 4282036 View attachment 4282037 View attachment 4282028 View attachment 4282029 View attachment 4282030 View attachment 4282031 View attachment 4282033 View attachment 4282036 View attachment 4282037


lol I did the same thing! not as neat tho


----------



## barneyfife (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Corey to what? I'm making S1s but I have other donors I haven't decided on yet.


Are you going to do adub/gmo and/or adub/gg4?
Those would be fire would they not?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Corey S1 ...im in


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> lol I did the same thing! not as neat thoView attachment 4282049


Quite similar setup. I'm hoping with the water cooling setup I won't be needing the ac or the extra fans etc. It's been cold here since its been up and running. It runs so cool I've had to add the rad heater to raise temps above 70ish. The water res does a good job though of keeping temps very even just from them cooling in room during lights out. Rad heater usually doesn't run much to keep it about 74*.


----------



## barneyfife (Feb 13, 2019)

And are the gmo s1 going to be on 1st drop or 2nd?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Quite similar setup. I'm hoping with the water cooling setup I won't be needing the ac or the extra fans etc. It's been cold here since its been up and running. It runs so cool I've had to add the rad heater to raise temps above 70ish. The water res does a good job though of keeping temps very even just from them cooling in room during lights out. Rad heater usually doesn't run much to keep it about 74*.


once I get rid of these dam hps, I won't ever hear the word heat again! lmfao


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> once I get rid of these dam hps, I won't ever hear the word heat again! lmfao


I run 5 k Hps no heat issues for me .
In fact I use the heat


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> I run 5 k Hps no heat issues for me .
> In fact I use the heat


my situation sucks man, I'm very limited on options, but I manage it, when I can finally buy these leds, it's gunna be on like donkey kong!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> my situation sucks man, I'm very limited on options, but I manage it, when I can finally buy these leds, it's gunna be on like donkey kong!


Yeah invest in some LEDS soon .
this is my lastest seedling under 19 watts 10 days from crack .
Cant wait to try some from Heisens list . Rock them alone in my/their new room .


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> once I get rid of these dam hps, I won't ever hear the word heat again! lmfao


I built my led bar for about $300. $200 of that was the driver and cobs. Hlg 480h-c2100A running 6 citizen 1w12 3500k cobs. Pulls close to 500 from wall at max power. About 80 watts per cob. In the pics it's at 25% power pulling about 280 watts. I know from your previous posts that's like talking Chinese to you, but in layman's terms it's bright as fuck and runs cool as hell. Lol.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> I built my led bar for about $300. $200 of that was the driver and cobs. Hlg 480h-c2100A running 6 citizen 1w12 3500k cobs. Pulls close to 500 from wall at max power. About 80 watts per cob. In the pics it's at 25% power pulling about 280 watts. I know from your previous posts that's like talking Chinese to you, but in layman's terms it's bright as fuck and runs cool as hell. Lol.


I'm supposed to be getting help with mine, when I get my money right, but worst case scenario im going with 2 hlg 600, and just going to leave my 1k in my 5x5


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> I always do full packs..
> 
> But I get what your saying.


I've dealt with Gen He is a good guy


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm supposed to be getting help with mine, when I get my money right, but worst case scenario im going with 2 hlg 600, and just going to leave my 1k in my 5x5


Whenever your ready. I'm ready. Itll take me 2 days to build it. And 3 days to ship it to you. That's what I'm doing now. Is ordering strips from arrow for the light I'm building to run all these heisenbeans under.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Whenever your ready. I'm ready. Itll take me 2 days to build it. And 3 days to ship it to you. That's what I'm doing now. Is ordering strips from arrow for the light I'm building to run all these heisenbeans under.


I still gotta plan it lol, got 3 weeks till harvest, plus dry and cure, yall know how that rolls

granted in the past I've never made it past a 2 week cure lmfao, always sell out, I don't think that will happen this time tho!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Whenever your ready. I'm ready. Itll take me 2 days to build it. And 3 days to ship it to you. That's what I'm doing now. Is ordering strips from arrow for the light I'm building to run all these heisenbeans under.


Yo Whyte what it cost me for a set up for my 3 x 3 well now tester tent ? Include shipping any other costs to Canada


----------



## Kronickeeper (Feb 13, 2019)

When will something be for sale


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I still gotta plan it lol, got 3 weeks till harvest, plus dry and cure, yall know how that rolls


I have room but depends on how far down the line i get mine you guys be in final bud stage so my pic maybe useless .
But i sprung one of these when I saw I made the list


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> When will something be for sale


6 weeks


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm supposed to be getting help with mine, when I get my money right, but worst case scenario im going with 2 hlg 600, and just going to leave my 1k in my 5x5


I like the hlg qb s as well. Cost is more than I have handy though and they're out of the 3500k I was wanting anyways. So I'm building another duplicate of the light in my pics so the 2 of them will flower the 4x8 and I'm building a new veg light after @Northwood s build design. It will have about 280 watts and cost under $50 for a 32"x48" light panel. So it'll be about 960 watts of led for the 4x8 and 280 for the 4x5 veg. The heisenbeans really prompted me to push forward with the additional space and lights. The hlg s qb s though instead of the cobs added about $550 in cost for the panels and heat sinks. So since i already have all the parts to build another water cooled other than the driver and cobs that's the route I chose. I can pick them up locally even and no shipping. Oooooohhhwwwweeeee!!!! We're gonna grow some fire up in here.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> 6 weeks


I will buy something I cant pick from my 3 three so expect extra cash when I send you my shipping cost brother .


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

I got mad granny panties seeds right now Bro straight moth ball and Geritol terps


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> I will buy something I cant pick from my 3 three so expect extra cash when I send you my shipping cost brother .


Isn't that kind of just a given I mean Duh my Brother


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> 6 weeks


are they all spoken for already or will there be enough to go around??


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 13, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I got mad granny panties seeds right now Bro straight moth ball and Geritol terps


Oh, you mean the "Depends" aroma? lmao
Some of that old Skunk would make you sick at your stomach to smell fresh flower.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

man, I'm smoking some shit called Yoda og, it's pretty dam good, some the best my guy has brought me in a while, we don't get that fire around here too often!

not really a looker, but I'm liking it! but it don't compare to anything any of us grow(even the worst of us) lmfao! that's why I grow!!!!!


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> I'm still waiting to hear if these are testers? Or just free seeds that get grown out.
> 
> All I did was post on the first page.


The tester list is the list people signed up for on the heisenbeans website. Far as I know the list @Heisenbeans put up with everyone tagged is the "free seed" promised in the beginning of the thread for all the "bastard" seeds he wont sell. If the list on here of the folks tagged is a tester list then I gotta pull my name from it. I'd rather wait and buy so I can plant when I want to.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 13, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Yo Whyte what it cost me for a set up for my 3 x 3 well now tester tent ? Include shipping any other costs to Canada


It all depends. Like what kindve options you want with it. Multiple channels, wireless control, wireless circuits to control other 120v devices. Veg, veg n flower, flower. Strips, cobs, QBs, a mix. Just depends man. Can be kindve cheap or down right expensive. But the expensive part let's you get rid of all external timers. That you have, no need for multiple cords run to you tent. Just one. To plug the light in. Them everything else goes to the light term box and plugs in. Controls fans, humidifiers, dehumidifiers, heaters, ac, anything runs off of 120v powèr. All controlled in the palm of your hand. You have control over shutting each individual done device at the push button no matter where your at. As long as you have phone service or connected to wifi. Or the entire grow. Just tons of factors man.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> The tester list is the list people signed up for on the heisenbeans website. Far as I know the list @Heisenbeans put up with everyone tagged is the "free seed" promised in the beginning of the thread for all the "bastard" seeds he wont sell. If the list on here of the folks tagged is a tester list then I gotta pull my name from it. I'd rather wait and buy so I can plant when I want to.


That list posted will be seeds that will be for sale but I'm giving everyone here the first opportunity to get 3 packs of whatever they choose first. You can get whatever crosses or s1s you want of the list I put up as soon as all the seeds are ready to go out. 
The bastard seeds are just me giving out whatever here on the thread and that's it. I'm not selling bastard seeds on the site. Just to much to go through and deal with.


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 13, 2019)

wow I didn’t know we could chose, beyond generous man


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm not expecting anyone to put them in the dirt as soon as you get em. You'll can run them whenever you want. I would rather give everyone the ones they want and get them first before I decide what ones are going up for sale.
All s1s are going to be for sale at some point but this is the first drop and I'm showing everyone some love is all.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That list posted will be seeds that will be for sale but I'm giving everyone here the first opportunity to get 3 packs of whatever they choose first. You can get whatever crosses or s1s you want of the list I put up as soon as all the seeds are ready to go out.
> The bastard seeds are just me giving out whatever here on the thread and that's it. I'm not selling bastard seeds on the site. Just to much to go through and deal with.


Gotta get busy on this!
I'm about 10 days from harvest and will need to pop more beans...


----------



## coppershot (Feb 13, 2019)

I'd like to do both. I would certainly run and document testers & free seeds, but I would also be interested in buying some of them. 

I suspect that he will clarify when its closer to go time.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That list posted will be seeds that will be for sale but I'm giving everyone here the first opportunity to get 3 packs of whatever they choose first. You can get whatever crosses or s1s you want of the list I put up as soon as all the seeds are ready to go out.
> The bastard seeds are just me giving out whatever here on the thread and that's it. I'm not selling bastard seeds on the site. Just to much to go through and deal with.


I'll be popping the day I get them. All 3 packs. I'm not popping anything else. Waiting for these. I added two CSI Mendocino Purple Urkle Fems.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

No one on that list has to pay a penny for the first drop.i know some will hoard em,some will sell em,some will run em right away. Once they are yours your free to do with them as you wish.
The same crosses will be available for sale and all the s1s will also be for sale a couple weeks after the first drop.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> No one on that list has to pay a penny for the first drop.i know some will hoard em,some will sell em,some will run em right away. Once they are yours your free to do with them as you wish.
> The same crosses will be available for sale and all the s1s will also be for sale a couple weeks after the first drop.


I'm not wasting shit, but will try to get through them as fast as possible, but I don't have room for 30 clones and 30 flowering ladies lol! but I've got some plans!


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> It's really the mac pollen on the other plants I'm excited to see if the mutations carry over.
> The one good thing about the mac crosses is you wont have to raise mutant males to figure it out. You get 12 fems you can trash the mutants and let the good ones carry on. Some will keep the mutants in Hope's of great plants but my experience I have no tolerance for plants that misbehave in veg. Cap has a super nice keeper of GG4 x mac on IG so you guys need to take hard looks at mac x gg4 and mac x wed cake crosses


Personally, I'm going to be avoiding the Mac. I'll let other people who are more passionate about it go for it. There is so much fire to be had that I'm not particularly excited about that one, and I'd rather not deal with possible mutations.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Personally, I'm going to be avoiding the Mac. I'll let other people who are more passionate about it go for it. There is so much fire to be had that I'm not particularly excited about that one, and I'd rather not deal with possible mutations.


dude u can tell him u want dog shit, and you still gunna wind up with some fire, the dude don't have anything that's even normal good lol, it's all some crazy exotic shit!


----------



## Kronickeeper (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> 6 weeks


Ok cool,


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 13, 2019)

how do i get on a list lol ...


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 13, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> how do i get on a list lol ...


A little rub a dub tug


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 13, 2019)

I give the best! ... well atleast I think so .. seems to make me pretty happy...


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 13, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> I give the best! ... well atleast I think so .. seems to make me pretty happy...


Hahahaha good one.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 13, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> #Heisenmarketing seems to be working. Well played thus far good sir.


In the very beginning, when heisen was pointing out all the bullshit that GPS does, and other seed companies, and declared he was going to start a seed co that doesn't do any of that crap, he had me hooked already.


----------



## genuity (Feb 13, 2019)

Now that's as stadup of a guy/human as I have witnessed to date....in this seed game wow real shit @Heisenbeans


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Feb 13, 2019)

Man these beans can't come soon enough. Looking forward to having some quality Fems from right here in the US. Got hit with the dreaded GPS sausage party tonight and now have an empty tent set aside for these lovely ladies.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That list posted will be seeds that will be for sale but I'm giving everyone here the first opportunity to get 3 packs of whatever they choose first. You can get whatever crosses or s1s you want of the list I put up as soon as all the seeds are ready to go out.
> The bastard seeds are just me giving out whatever here on the thread and that's it. I'm not selling bastard seeds on the site. Just to much to go through and deal with.


Thats whats up. Thanks!


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 13, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Whenever your ready. I'm ready. Itll take me 2 days to build it. And 3 days to ship it to you. That's what I'm doing now. Is ordering strips from arrow for the light I'm building to run all these heisenbeans under.


Man, it so awesome that you do that for people. Props to you!!! Imagine the $ you have saved people who can't or don't know how to build their own.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Man, it so awesome that you do that for people. Props to you!!! Imagine the $ you have saved people who can't or don't know how to build their own.


I dam sure wouldn't be able to cover my 4x8 I'd be covering half without him, but we still got planning to do lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> 6 weeks


Fuck Yea


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'm not expecting anyone to put them in the dirt as soon as you get em. You'll can run them whenever you want. I would rather give everyone the ones they want and get them first before I decide what ones are going up for sale.
> All s1s are going to be for sale at some point but this is the first drop and I'm showing everyone some love is all.


Some love ? brother u have donkey punched well past some love level . I appreciate too . Tribute .


----------



## Sebud (Feb 13, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Hahahaha good one.


That's funny I don't care who you are
Sorry that was suppose to be for @jimmy slim big


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

Sorry if there was any confusions. 
Just set up the top 4x4 for a whole new batch of new crosses and s1s. 
Flower reverse room is full of fire popping off. Yeah things are good and getting even better.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> Now that's as stadup of a guy/human as I have witnessed to date....in this seed game wow real shit @Heisenbeans


Gen u are the same type person.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Sorry if there was any confusions.
> Just set up the top 4x4 for a whole new batch of new crosses and s1s.
> Flower reverse room is full of fire popping off. Yeah things are good and getting even better.


that's how I'm feeling right now, I walk in my room and my dick gets hard!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

Just remember my friend , I don't have tits on my back,


----------



## Highsince76 (Feb 13, 2019)

This wet dream just keeps getting better and better!

Don't want to wake up. lol


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 13, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> anyone else in here from maine? we got all kinds of snow a



Did u post on some Maine forums where Dr Grubber frequented?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Did u post on some Maine forums where Dr Grubber frequented?


I heard that line in front of a 7-11 once


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

Today was a big day fucking huge


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

went through and put everyone's shit together .seeds going out tomorrow. had a few invalid winners and slicksters. got everyone who won straight.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

let me go look and find some bastard seeds,I know theres some in there. ill send out an extra pack since i have an extra mailer, fuk it. BRB.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> went through and put everyone's shit together .seeds going out tomorrow. had a few invalid winners and slicksters. got everyone who won straight.


Congrats folks


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> let me go look and find some bastard seeds,I know theres some in there. ill send out an extra pack since i have an extra mailer, fuk it. BRB.


Send that sweaty swine bitch my way I'll make room


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Send that sweaty swine bitch my way I'll make room


I have room too


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> went through and put everyone's shit together .seeds going out tomorrow. had a few invalid winners and slicksters. got everyone who won straight.


Is this for the bastard winners ?
When do we pick from the list ?


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 13, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Is this for the bastard winners ?
> When do we pick from the list ?


Pick from list is 5 or 6 weeks I believe. Im hoping anyway empty rooms waiting


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

2 packs of jet fuel almost positive the she daddy is GG4 . first two to post gets them. I'll send them out tomorrow with the rest.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 13, 2019)

PostI'd take em but already on list.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 13, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> PostI'd take em but already on list.


Good grab man!
I already got these yesterday, so Joe is the next guy!


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> 2 packs of jet fuel almost positive the she daddy is GG4 . first two to post gets them. I'll send them out tomorrow with the rest.
> 
> View attachment 4282175


Yo!


----------



## main cola (Feb 13, 2019)

I’ll run them bastards


----------



## Paddletail (Feb 13, 2019)

I'll take em


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Take em if not taken


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

dam u guys fast


----------



## main cola (Feb 13, 2019)

They look like some nice healthy seeds


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 13, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> dam u guys fast


Lol I'm a night person


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

busy rolling


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

oh well maybe one day lol


----------



## Paddletail (Feb 13, 2019)

Wife sent me a text from work and put me a few seconds behind. .... might have to spank her little ass in the morning for that


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 13, 2019)

hey them seeds look real nice man, fk yeah


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Well then time t


cookiemonstar80 said:


> Pick from list is 5 or 6 weeks I believe. Im hoping anyway empty rooms waiting


well time to fill the room till then


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 13, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Well then time t
> 
> well time to fill the room till then


Indeed it is can't wait to show ya guys my work and of course Heisenbeans


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 13, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Pic of Wife ? Just hackin on Ya that's really cool u doin it (growing) as a couple


Oh yeah, man, she's so cool. She will totally let me take pictures of her ass with a big bowl of buds on top of it and post it. It's going to be fun


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 13, 2019)

Lol late again reading old pages lmao


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

lol I'm out guys night, good luck!!


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 13, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> dam u guys fast


You think that was quick, lol.
You should've been here yesterday, I came in second twice before I finally scored, and I was second then too, lol.
I couldn't believe it took you guy as long as it did! I coulda posted 3 times before anybody finally did, shocked me!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> lol I'm out guys night, good luck!!


night bro


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> You think that was quick, lol.
> You should've been here yesterday, I came in second twice before I finally scored, and I was second then too, lol.
> I couldn't believe it took you guy as long as it did! I coulda posted 3 times before anybody finally did, shocked me!


I was rolling ...remember


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

lol i got first twice lol, got that flash internet! lmfao


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

gotta be like lighting lmfao night guys have fun


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> lol i got first twice lol, got that flash internet! lmfao


You are grabbin then ?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> You are grabbin then ?


naw I'm crashing man, yall have fun


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisens gonna cause somebody to stroke out doing this shit..,

But at least they'll go happy!!


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> lol i got first twice lol, got that flash internet! lmfao


That's the sad part I have a gb/gb I just get zoned out reading past pages I'm not aware of the giveaway happening while I'm reading lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

that's why I'm going 2 bed lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> PostI'd take em but already on list.


send me code


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

tis ok in 5 mins ill be back at the gals where I need to be not here coming in tenth spot


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Yo!


send me a code


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

man I ain't been to sleep since last dam night when he had us all like a bunch of chickens lmfao, naw I'm good man


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> That's the sad part I have a gb/gb I just get zoned out reading past pages I'm not aware of the giveaway happening while I'm reading lol


yea I didnt know either been busy with my sip thread, actually gotta bunch of ppl interested lol I been find all my old info on post and shit, just popped in to say night


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> man I ain't been to sleep since last dam night when he had us all like a bunch of chickens lmfao, naw I'm good man


I did and had a nice steak for super cleaned up dog shit ...missed out on beans but things got done ...wifes happy now too


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> send me code


Where do I send code?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

well have fun I'm out!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Happy wife happy life
But a GOOD bean will make ya dream


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Where do I send code?


to me here and send the same code to [email protected] with a shipping address. I dont like people putting there ship addresses here.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Where do I send code?


good question <<<<


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm actually really excited and thrilled for this I decided to build a whole room dedicated to this. I'm aware of the fact I will possess some beautiful genetics I normally couldn't have access to and if I could probably not afford anyway


Greenthumbs256 said:


> well have fun I'm out!


Goodnight get some sleep


----------



## Kronickeeper (Feb 13, 2019)

The thirst is real in this thread I hope everyone keeps that same energy when the beans are for sale.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> The thirst is real in this thread I hope everyone keeps that same energy when the beans are for sale.


Im sure that will depend on results of grows


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 13, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> The thirst is real in this thread I hope everyone keeps that same energy when the beans are for sale.


I plan on buying a few more crosses and i know a few people interested as well


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 13, 2019)

Well...I was planning on running Cannarado gear next, but I think that just got bumped back.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> The thirst is real in this thread I hope everyone keeps that same energy when the beans are for sale.


I got about 12 crosses that are gonna SET this thread on fire bro. 
Also to clear the air the cut i got coming is Topanga Canyon OG. going straight into DWC for cuts and than to flower room. She is the real deal holyfield Jungle Boys cut.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Where do I send code?


send me the code so i can print the address,


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Well...I was planning on running Cannarado gear next, but I think that just got bumped back.


If these are GG4 x Jet fuel you will not be disappointed


----------



## Turpman (Feb 13, 2019)

Mmmmm Limonene, was there a correct guess?


----------



## main cola (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I got about 12 crosses that are gonna SET this thread on fire bro.
> Also to clear the air the cut i got coming is Topanga Canyon OG. going straight into DWC for cuts and than to flower room. She is the real deal holyfield Jungle Boys cut.


It’s going to be epic. I’ll be posting my grow here and on Instagram


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I got about 12 crosses that are gonna SET this thread on fire bro.
> Also to clear the air the cut i got coming is Topanga Canyon OG. going straight into DWC for cuts and than to flower room. She is the real deal holyfield Jungle Boys cut.


And once again fire for all .


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> If these are GG4 x Jet fuel you will not be disappointed


Right on. Looking forward to running them.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

ok one last joint and Im off


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> send me the code so i can print the address,


I got a train wreck salmon arm big bud Bridgette Nielsen hoe telling me same story stretchy gash


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 13, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Wow, so you're still going there? That's your contribution? Basically, you are implying that Heisen might drop the ball and not follow through. We are way past that point. It is not hype. The product/s exist. We know this because of Heisen's transparency. His entire operation is extremely well documented with photos and narrated videos. He shows us everything he's doing, every step of the way. He is doing exactly what he said he was going to do, and has been following through the whole time.
> 
> This is no different from an established breeder showing photos of their new cross that hasn't dropped yet, but will drop on X future date. Just because the first sales drop won't occur for five or six more weeks doesn't mean the product doesn't exist and it's all hype.
> 
> You don't think Heisen's going to follow through, that's fine. I couldn't disagree more. Just seems odd that you would put forth the effort to come in and call it all hype. For what? Why? What do you get out of that?



Well we will see about this.. some of us are just sitting here quietly waiting to see if Heisen does what he said he would do.

Not sell any crosses only s1 until crosses have been tested. 
Show HIS pics of all moms used (not some1 else's pic) 

After all that's what he called GU out for doing and you are better than him right?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Well we will see about this.. some of us are just sitting here quietly waiting to see if Heisen does what he said he would do.
> 
> Not sell any crosses only s1 until crosses have been tested.
> Show HIS pics of all moms used (not some1 else's pic)
> ...


Im new to this board and thread but I don't doubt him ,
Luv the vids . 
Contests make people happy . SO
I do feel it is a big task for him and if all is said and done ...WOWZERS .
 @Heisenbeans


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that's his man lol
> 
> now I'm going to bed lmfao I'm addicted lol


Go to bed ...u need a nap ..or soon a snickers ...


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> man take a hike!View attachment 4282193


Yes I know A-dub GG4 and wedding are good where are the others


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> man just let him talk lmfao, night bro, going get that snickers now


Well if ya do stay awake check my thread out ..
The Snow Show


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

dude forfieted his win asking me crazy questions and taking his time, i only added these two cause i had 2 extra shipping labels. Next one to reply has his pack. I dont have time for this shit i got shit to be doing than waiting on a shipping address


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

bam ahahhaha ya gotta be quickwe than that, lmfao like lighting lol, congrats man


----------



## main cola (Feb 13, 2019)

Me


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 13, 2019)

main cola said:


> Me


send me a code


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

fug


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

idk why I'm so good at that! makes 3 times for me! lmfao


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

My wifi connection bites at -25 plus stoned and corrections


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> dude forfieted his win asking me crazy questions and taking his time, i only added these two cause i had 2 extra shipping labels. Next one to reply has his pack. I dont have time for this shit i got shit to be doing than waiting on a shipping address


Think that was me. Aw man I'm so sorry heisen its all good I understand I'm a idiot


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> What a troll. Blocked.


naw man u block ppl and u miss shit take me for example!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

yea I was send you pm and then fug


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> naw man u block ppl and u miss shit take me for example!


Yeah. Deleted the post, but still blocked. It's not just from that. Tired of him from other threads. Don't like wasting my time on useless negativity.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Well most of the gals are on the flush time to give them final flushing feed they looking real good .
They Not Heisen gear so I wont post here


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

ight good enough night guys! good luck pa not too many left playing lol! better chances!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Think he is done for the night bro


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> ight good enough night guys! good luck pa not too many left playing lol! better chances!


Check ur in box


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> oh my bad man, I'm sure there will be more! he wants them beans out there to shut those fuckers up lmfao


Im sure he will like what I do to good genetics


----------



## IrocZ (Feb 13, 2019)

First off, awesome stuff Heisen. You really set this community on fire.

Those are some legendary genetics you got there, and it is awesome that you are getting them out to the RIU community.

So how do I get on this list?

I mean, GG#4, Ghost OG, ... etc. etc. Legendary!


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 14, 2019)

Anyone else notice how nice and fat the seeds are? I'm so used to getting my fems from Attitude and they are almost always small lil things that look like they wont even pop.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

Really hope to reverse this sundae in the flower room. About 2 weeks I'll know if she reverses.

This one is loaded with wed cake seeds,1 loaded with banana cookie seeds.


----------



## klx (Feb 14, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Anyone else notice how nice and fat the seeds are? I'm so used to getting my fems from Attitude and they are almost always small lil things that look like they wont even pop.


Attitude is just a distributor


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

I'll have purple punch pollen in a few days so add 
M Sundae driver x purple punch
M black banana cookies x purple punch
M GG4 x Purple punch

Also coming 

M Corey cut x Corey cut
M Corey cut x GG4

M GG4 x X GG4
M GG4 x mac1
M GG4 x Adub

More to come stay tuned.


----------



## klx (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'll have purple punch pollen in a few days so add
> M Sundae driver x purple punch
> M black banana cookies x purple punch
> M GG4 x Purple punch
> ...


You need to get a Do Si Do cut then you can join the Slurricane wars.


----------



## poor boy (Feb 14, 2019)

Hell I would love to watch another one of those good videos from HeisenBean this morning


----------



## coppershot (Feb 14, 2019)

klx said:


> You need to get a Do Si Do cut then you can join the Slurricane wars.


This is pretty funny and true. lol


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 14, 2019)

Ooohhhwwweeee, i look at them and drool on myself. Mmmm banana cookies, yummy. Bet they'd make some dope banana bread edibles. Makes me hungry for breakfast lol.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 14, 2019)

I went to sleep and there's been almost 200 posts wth lol


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 14, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> I went to sleep and there's been almost 200 posts wth lol


Yeah man, I go to work and get home and there's like 4 or 5 pages to catch up on. We're riding on a runaway freight train here, hold on tight, hauling ass. Lol. Shit, I smoke a bowl and fall a page behind. Hahahaha


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 14, 2019)

Hahahaha, who was here for the twat waffle convo? Hahaha, had to post it, lmfao again, hahaha


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 14, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Hahahaha, who was here for the twat waffle convo? Hahaha, had to post it, lmfao again, hahahaView attachment 4282302


Hahahaha good year and great year. Cant believe you guys had nvr heard the phrase twat waffle


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 14, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Hahahaha good year and great year. Cant believe you guys had nvr heard the phrase twat waffle


I hadn't. I laughed so hard. I texted it to my bud with no explanation. I laughed more. Lmfao


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 14, 2019)

twat waffle?!? lol wtf ... reminds me of the cuntcakes I used to eat ....hmmm


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 14, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> twat waffle?!? lol wtf ... reminds me of the cuntcakes I used to eat ....hmmm


lol Cuntcakes reminds me of wobbly sausage


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 14, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> lol Cuntcakes reminds me of wobbly sausage


LMFAO


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 14, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> lol Cuntcakes reminds me of wobbly sausage


AHHHHHH HAHAHA that's the best thing I've ever seen!! lmfao


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 14, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> AHHHHHH HAHAHA that's the best thing I've ever seen!! lmfao


Yeah I should have posted a disclaimer. Someones going to be drinking morning coffee and that little fuckers gonna have it coming out of their nose lol.

He's a hoot. The new Charlie Bit My Finger. British kids make the best funny videos


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> dude forfieted his win asking me crazy questions and taking his time, i only added these two cause i had 2 extra shipping labels. Next one to reply has his pack. I dont have time for this shit i got shit to be doing than waiting on a shipping address


This fuckin guy smh I would've stayed up lmao who asks questions it was gg4xjet fuel
Edit: but ona side note good morning everyone!


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 14, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> This fuckin guy smh I would've stayed up lmao who asks questions it was gg4xjet fuel
> Edit: but ona side note good morning everyone!


Clueless


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 14, 2019)

Shit man I would take any of heisens bastard children.
Its like banging all the beatles after a show, who cares whos baby it is! I know it'll be talented.
God I sure hope its not Ringo's baby!


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 14, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> lol Cuntcakes reminds me of wobbly sausage


Holy shit that made me laugh so hard I had an athsma attack


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

I find it even more funny youse didn't know about wobbly sausage already better late than never lmao


----------



## nc208 (Feb 14, 2019)

IrocZ said:


> First off, awesome stuff Heisen. You really set this community on fire.
> 
> Those are some legendary genetics you got there, and it is awesome that you are getting them out to the RIU community.
> 
> ...


I think the list is full/done already, but he's got the seeds for sale in 6 weeks I think he said.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I got about 12 crosses that are gonna SET this thread on fire bro.
> Also to clear the air the cut i got coming is Topanga Canyon OG. going straight into DWC for cuts and than to flower room. She is the real deal holyfield Jungle Boys cut.


Looking forward to it! I’ve found some fire in GPS packs but running Regs is a pain in the ass and time consuming, you have the right Idea with fem crosses I’ve held off buying some fems crosses from HSO that looked interesting waiting for your drops...


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> I’ve found some fire in GPS packs


From the way people talk about GPS I'm surprised to hear that.
Btw welcome to the wait


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> From the way people talk about GPS I'm surprised to hear that.
> Btw welcome to the wait


he ain't wrong, they just very far and few in between, most ppl won't find a keeper in 1 pack! i went through 7 packs and found 1! majority wouldn't even pop open and sprout!

but the one I did find in almost 100 beans I like a lot! but there ain't no comparison, to what we all about to be running, in 6 months best believe all the trolls magically disappear!


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> he ain't wrong, they just very far and few in between, most ppl won't find a keeper in 1 pack! i went through 7 packs and found 1! majority wouldn't even pop open and sprout!


That sounds more like what I've heard and never said he was wrong just surprised to hear it Xb


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 14, 2019)

Thanks for the clarification on "testers". I was just one of the folks adding (very) little to the thread but watching with my jaw dropped open like it's a huge carwreck...and I'm kinda in shock my name was even on the list. Again..many thanks. 

I'll be a bit slower to go on these than the guys poised with empty spaces. My tent just hit bloom. Next up are Summer veggie starts and starts for the big ganja garden...and then we move it all outside. Since we can't sit (ganja) plants out here until the first week of June, May is always crunch time for space/etc. here...and every damn light I own will likely be running in prep. Like socaljoe I thought I had my list set in stone for my primary Summer garden spot. Now some of these will get mixed in...as extras.(if six turned out to be 9...I don't mind) ...LOL... and I'm planning a little forest foray in a nice clearing nearby as well...though those plants will be of a smaller stature so they blend in. Even so...that high altitude LED can work magic in just a few months here and should offer a great little peek into all of these crosses. Without a doubt, I'll have more variety going this year than I've had at once in all my 30+ years of growin. I hope like Hell everyone behaves! Time will tell. 

Either way...it's gonna be a crazy mix.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

man why yall think he's giving away thousands of dollars worth of beans! he don't love us that much! he's like a Crack dealer! he knows once u get that first hit, it's over with! mofos gunna be crawling back like man I suck yo dick for that bean!!! LMFAOO! dudes not stupid it's a business plan!

his ending Goal is lifetime customers, so yea he gives out a few thousand beans beans now, and then everybody is hooked! ppl show up dropping 10k and take everything he has! shit is smart! he knows he working with a monsta lmfao


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

How do you ignore people? Or block?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> How do you ignore people? Or block?


click their name press ignore

but I don't recommend keeping it on ignore, u will miss stuff, like take me for expamle lol! sometimes I need to be ignored, but if they never unignore me, they never get to see some absolute fire!


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

Oh lol well I feel dumb


----------



## keyown1 (Feb 14, 2019)

Man I have found several "keepers" in gps gear. I'm not trying to start shit probably won't respond to replies cause i don't do the backwards and forwards. Just get tired of hearing that sheesh. Most reg beans from any breeder will have close to the same keeper ratio. Sorry heisen i'm done talking about anything not related to "your" company in "your" thread.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> Man I have found several "keepers" in gps gear. I'm not trying to start shit probably won't respond to replies cause i don't do the backwards and forwards. Just get tired of hearing that sheesh. Most reg beans from any breeder will have close to the same keeper ratio. Sorry heisen i'm done talking about anything not related to "your" company in "your" thread.


then go wait on gu, lol he gone have the crosses soon and then selling them to you! lmfao


----------



## keyown1 (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> then go wait on gu, lol he gone have the crosses soon and then selling them to you! lmfao


people like you are the reason i only post pics and communicate with other members through pm. Heisen this is what i be talking about brother


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> people like you are the reason i only post pics and communicate with other members through pm. Heisen this is what i be talking about brother


so why u even here man? lol peace


----------



## keyown1 (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so why u even here man? lol peace


Man I'm probably one of heisen's biggest supporters. You would know that if you paid attention. Sometimes people can't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm out its too early for thus shit be good guys, keep ya dick in ya pants!


----------



## keyown1 (Feb 14, 2019)

You know what.....Enjoy your day sir


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4282374


yea I talk about dicks and pussy alot, show me one vet who dont? so ur point?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> You know what.....Enjoy your day sir


same 2 you buddy!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea I talk about dicks and pussy alot, show me one vet who dont? so ur point?


Never seen you talk about 'pussy', and you know what the point is..


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I speak my mother fucking mind! don't like oh dam well!


I'm brutally honest too oh damn well is right my post was more a joke as all I know of gps is what was posted in here


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

You like fudge greenthumb?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> You like fudge greenthumb?


man I'll eat some booty, but she gotta clean that shit, and I mean clean lmfao! man I'm nasty don't get my started lmfao


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

Before I defoliated and pruned


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

Dont think I'm allowed to delete my post anymore, sorry guys I got in trouble for trying to clean up lol, sadly looks like me mess has to stay from here on out!

sorry guess I'll try and keep it at a minimum now, key word ima try!!


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> man I'll eat some booty, but she gotta clean that shit, and I mean clean lmfao! man I'm nasty don't get my started lmfao


ill eat that ass too right after the gym I think I may be nastier lmao but I was asking about fudge the chocolate


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so why u even here man? lol peace


Seems like every time I look in this thread your arguing or running someone off. The list Heisen put up is long, but if you keep running folks off you'll be the only one on it.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Seems like every time I look in this thread your arguing or running someone off. The list Heisen put up is long, but if you keep running folks off you'll be the only one on it.


yea guess I'm getting that from all sides, need to take a long break until the testers I guess, oh well sorry guys! if someone don't mind tagging me when it time to send in our choices or w.e. is important, I'll unfollow until it's time to post results??? any takers ? someone I'd trust tho?? lol not from the group that hates me


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

it's the only solution I can see that would solve this issue!!


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 14, 2019)

Live...learn...move on. Life...pussy...seeds....whatever.

Gotta say...no dog in this...or dog pics...but one of the reasons I came to this thread in the first place was because Heisen was so critical elsewhere in other threads. He was baggin' hard. Then I think I remember seeing H saying he'd come to terms with gu~...at least in a gentleman's way (you know...grown up stuff). I don't see (busy) Heisen here whipping the boy now....so while I got burned as well on the S-1's...I'ma taken note...movin on... and not shitting here cus to me... free packs don't mean "I'll show you I'm the greatest"...they mean respect. The least folks can do here is give the fuckin' same in return. Everybody here who plays here frequently (RIU) knows who is who and what the fuck is what. Cloggin this motherfucker up does Heisen no good. None. That will come one way or the other later.... Old man rant over......


----------



## INF Flux (Feb 14, 2019)

People need to learn to scroll down to the good. I got really combative when I was first posting here. I have learned the value of not wasting time on people who say dumb shit. Exploring the information available here is far more rewarding than arguing with someone who has a fixed position.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 14, 2019)

Morning all . hope everyone has a great day .


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 14, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Seems like every time I look in this thread your arguing or running someone off. The list Heisen put up is long, but if you keep running folks off you'll be the only one on it.


‘Twas his plan all along...


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 14, 2019)

another giant argument i don't understand one bit because i am missing a lot of it. you can't get roped into bullshit if you ignore all the bullshitters!

that wobbly snake shit had me laughing harder than i thought i would be this early in the morning.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea guess
> if someone don't mind tagging me when it time to send in our choices or w.e. is important, I'll unfollow until it's time to post results??? any takers ? someone I'd trust tho?? lol not from the group that hates me


I mean dam? I offered to bounce and not post, not a single dam taker?

doesn't get anymore reasonable then that


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Morning all . hope everyone has a great day .


good morning!


----------



## keyown1 (Feb 14, 2019)

I may be wrong but the last time I checked out of 234 pages of posts i'm the only one who has posted a pic of an actually cross he made from reversed moms. not a clone he has (which im sure he has shared more of with me than most) so to ask why im here. When as of right this moment I have more value to this thread than 90% of the people here. That will surely change soon. Wow. Ok I'm out my feelings now lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I mean dam? I offered to bounce and not post, not a single dam taker?
> 
> doesn't get anymore reasonable then that


Are you causing trouble again? lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Are you causing trouble again? lol


I'm trying to fix it, but dam I don't wanna miss the important stuff lol

I really been trying to get better, but it don't seem to be doing any good. so idk what to do man, half hate me the other half love me lmfao, been like that my whole life lmfao,


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 14, 2019)

It takes time to get better, just keep trying.
I'm sure most will tolerate you until you get all better. lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> It takes time to get better, just keep trying.
> I'm sure most will tolerate you until you get all better. lol


appreciate that man thx!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> appreciate that man thx!


When those beans arrive, 75% will take the beans and disappear to never be heard from of again. lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> When those beans arrive, 75% will take the beans and disappear to never be heard from of again. lol


sad but fuck em, we don't need em!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

I just hope I can finish that thread before the testers eat up all my time!


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

Them sips make absolute sense I just don't know shit about soil or feel inclined to research it I'm happy in my DWC


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Really gonna upset some folks when our Sip designs far surpass Hydro. lol


once i finish getting all the info I've found over the last year, we can get everyone I'm one place, and figure out how to make it better! bc I'm a dummy, don't really understand most of how it works but Cleary it fucking works! just need some ppl that understand how it works! then we dial it in, and take on some hydro guys that wanna have fun!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I just hope I can finish that thread before the testers eat up all my time!


I'm gonna have to drop some beans. i don't like having space with nothing growing in it.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> i don't like having space with nothing growing in it.


oh to have your problems...lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

for anyone wondering wtf were talking about, u can hate me or not, can't deny something amazing is going down! the fucking Koreans been doing this shit for 100s years, its speculated that the Hanging Gardens of Babylon also done this way among the few other legendary places! but hey do what u want, we gone smash this shit!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-wedding-cake-sip-probiotics.984543/


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 14, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> oh to have your problems...lol


I might have to try and win some of them "bastard seeds". lol


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I might have to try and win some of them "bastard seeds". lol


I wish I miss every time but ima still hope


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

I blame greenthumb for me missing because I'm always stuck catching up reading mostly his rants lmao


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Dont think I'm allowed to delete my post anymore, sorry guys I got in trouble for trying to clean up lol, sadly looks like me mess has to stay from here on out!
> 
> sorry guess I'll try and keep it at a minimum now, key word ima try!!


Theres no try. Stop with this turrets bullshit already man. You dont have to post 10 messages on every page repeating the same messages and picking a fight with everyone. Shits getting old.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Theres no try. Stop with this turrets bullshit already man. You dont have to post 10 messages on every page repeating the same messages and picking a fight with everyone. Shits getting old.


I'm just gunna have to unfollow, any way u can send me a tag when it's time for important stuff and I'll pop in when the testers are running?

I've already tried to do that, I just don't wanna miss the dates that stuff has to be done!


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm just gunna have to unfollow, any way u can send me a tag when it's time for important stuff and I'll pop in when the testers are running?
> 
> I've already tried to do that, I just don't wanna miss the dates that stuff has to be done!


Yeah, somebody will get in contact with you, I promise.
Mine are hitting the dirt as soon as they get here, I'll get ahold of you before anybody knows it.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Yeah, somebody will get in contact with you, I promise.


ight I'm out, thanks Man, problem solved


----------



## Sebud (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm just gunna have to unfollow, any way u can send me a tag when it's time for important stuff and I'll pop in when the testers are running?
> 
> I've already tried to do that, I just don't wanna miss the dates that stuff has to be done!


You know you don't have to stop following you have great pics of your grows and a lot to offer just lay off all the other BS and hogging up the thread and is all good. Stick around


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm just gunna have to unfollow, any way u can send me a tag when it's time for important stuff and I'll pop in when the testers are running?
> 
> I've already tried to do that, I just don't wanna miss the dates that stuff has to be done!


Yeah, I'm gonna retag everyone the day I post all the crosses and the day before I start mailing seeds out.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

Sebud said:


> You know you don't have to stop following you have great pics of your grows and a lot to offer just lay off all the other BS and hogging up the thread and is all good. Stick around


I do man, I get excited and can't help myself! it's not hard feelings or anything, but I'd like to run these testers at this rate I'm gunna get sent a bag if dog shit! lol, as I've said I really don't have 100% control, I do get excited and sometimes can't refrain! just tag Me in important shit, I'll pop on post the newest pics, get the info and bounce again, everybody's happy, win win!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm not trying to fuck up this dudes business he's done a lot for me already! it no hard feelings man, I know I can be bit much at times! it's who I am, ya know


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 14, 2019)

Oh yeah happy Valentine's day guys take care of ya special ladies....and ya wife or gf to I guess...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna retag everyone the day I post all the crosses and the day before I start mailing seeds out.


that works man, I'll pop in post my newest pics get everyone nice and wet and pop some beans lmfao


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> ....and ya wife or gf to I guess...


lol


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 14, 2019)

I thought it was funny .


YouGrowYourWay said:


> lol


I try lol


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> I thought it was funny .


I chuckled aloud, it was


----------



## Kronickeeper (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> he ain't wrong, they just very far and few in between, most ppl won't find a keeper in 1 pack! i went through 7 packs and found 1! majority wouldn't even pop open and sprout!
> 
> but the one I did find in almost 100 beans I like a lot! but there ain't no comparison, to what we all about to be running, in 6 months best believe all the trolls magically disappear!View attachment 4282355


Not my experience but I’m not disputing yours but u can’t say one thing is better than something else with out ever running it I don’t have any reasons to doubt there will be plenty of fire in these drops but I’ll wait till I run the gear to start saying what’s better than the next.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

klx said:


> You need to get a Do Si Do cut then you can join the Slurricane wars.


Naw I'm good. No plans for any dosi crosses or anything dosi whatsoever. I had slurricane and tossed it out a few months back.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Not my experience but I’m not disputing yours but u can’t say one thing is better than something else with out ever running it I don’t have any reasons to doubt there will be plenty of fire in these drops but I’ll wait till I run the gear to start saying what’s better than the next.


man I can't unfollow if u keep bringing me up come on man!

wanna talk pm me, or hit my thread click my name link on home page, if not peace!


----------



## main cola (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Naw I'm good. No plans for any dosi crosses or anything dosi whatsoever. I had slurricane and tossed it out a few months back.


 No good I guess? I seen some nice ones but never ran it or smoked it


----------



## Kronickeeper (Feb 14, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> From the way people talk about GPS I'm surprised to hear that.
> Btw welcome to the wait


Thanks! Yea man people have their reasons for being disgruntled with GPS but it’s usually not the genetics. He uses elite cuts same as heisen. He burned a lot of people with the S1 situation and people are pissed and rightfully so but like I said I’ve found fire in those packs haven’t had a seed not germinate yet, I’ll continue to run hisgear but like I said I’m looking forward to running some FEM seeds and taking a break from REGS for a while I’m looking for more variety and it just takes to long to gun through REG packs, and I rather spend money with another RIU member than an over seas bank.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Naw I'm good. No plans for any dosi crosses or anything dosi whatsoever. I had slurricane and tossed it out a few months back.


from what i have been hearing from friends who grew slurricane is that it is frosty and looks great, but lacks terps/flavor. small sample size, but it's what i've heard.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 14, 2019)

Well, not sure as to how to approach this, but here goes...

Since the list and the snap giveaways there have been some negative vibes that have led to some unfortunate accusations. I have been quiet for the last couple days thinking of how to articulate what I have to say about this. I feel this is directed at lesser known members, not unlike myself (possibly myself), and I would like to touch on how I ended up here and what my motivations are just to clear the air.

I was researching some crosses on the GPS thread, and this is where I learned of this thread. I came, I read, I offered. Nothing greedy, no searching out free shit and was surprised to see my name on the list for beans. I was excited as I went into this with no expectations.

I have been evaluating my circumstances when it comes to space, and seeing as I started 40 regular seedlings a few weeks ago for a seed run next round, and may not be able to start reporting on testers until the end of summer (I go to half power in the summer due to heat and not liking to pay for AC, also why I offered to spread them out to two very close, long time friends who are trusted not to give anything out). So, if this is acceptable to you Heisen, I'm still down, but I don't want to steal someone else's opportunity that may be better set up for a quicker turn around. I won't be insulted, and no hard feelings.

With that said, I hope everyone knows that I made a sincere offer, no nefarious motivations. Definitely not a scammer, slickster or whatever, just some guy that likes good dope. I will say though, this might all be in my head too. Thanks to some PTSD related social anxiety, any bad mojo makes me feel like I'm in the centre of it. 

I apologize if my enthusiasm was misread as anything else.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 14, 2019)

The morning after 15 beers and ever clear shots ... If I catch that litter of kittens who shit in my mouth I am gonna drown them fuckers


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 14, 2019)

If I was a moron to anyone last night see above


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 14, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> Well, not sure as to how to approach this, but here goes...
> 
> Since the list and the snap giveaways there have been some negative vibes that have led to some unfortunate accusations. I have been quiet for the last couple days thinking of how to articulate what I have to say about this. I feel this is directed at lesser known members, not unlike myself (possibly myself), and I would like to touch on how I ended up here and what my motivations are just to clear the air.
> 
> ...


Let’s just clear this up once and for all. 
There are a few or a member who decides to make rules and tell people what to do around here ( they are wrong) 
These beans aren’t testers Heisen said so him self he also said he don’t care what is done with them or when they are grown or if you grow them at all. He is just putting his brand out there. 

Out of respect they should be grown and reported back on and if you like what you grow support the guy that did you right and buy a few packs off him

I know some very respectable growers on that list so I know for a fact there will be reviews from some good or bad


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Let’s just clear this up once and for all.
> There are a few or a member who decides to make rules and tell people what to do around here ( they are wrong)
> These beans aren’t testers Heisen said so him self he also said he don’t care what is done with them or when they are grown or if you grow them at all. He is just putting his brand out there.
> 
> ...


summed up what I would've said...well put


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 14, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Let’s just clear this up once and for all.
> There are a few or a member who decides to make rules and tell people what to do around here ( they are wrong)
> These beans aren’t testers Heisen said so him self he also said he don’t care what is done with them or when they are grown or if you grow them at all. He is just putting his brand out there.
> 
> ...



Cool, that makes me feel a little better. I'm new, not just to this thread but to this forum, and don't want people assuming anything negative about me or my motivations. I also don't want to come off like a bitchass either. I figured a respectful post might help smooth things a bit if someone had the wrong idea about me. Appreciate you clearing shit up a bit. Thanks


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 14, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> Cool, that makes me feel a little better. I'm new, not just to this thread but to this forum, and don't want people assuming anything negative about me or my motivations. I also don't want to come off like a bitchass either. I figured a respectful post might help smooth things a bit if someone had the wrong idea about me. Appreciate you clearing shit up a bit. Thanks


No problem. @Heisenbeans is a artist at heart and irl. For most artists if you can make a living from it that’s awesome but mostly they just want their work seen and appreciated, whether that be good or bad commentary. Atthe end of the day bad criticism isn’t bad at all it’s a learning tool.


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 14, 2019)

Funny all this dissing GPS genetics over here, since the whining fuckers left, it's all flowers....................some quite impressive ones at that. Yeah, Heisen's got a good thing going on here, but he's basically doing what Gu's doing, with Fem's. He's also riding Gu's coat tails, don't see many folk over here who's shit wasn't blown up with GPS's HYPE. Not defending Gu's actions on the 'S1' fiasco, 'Payofix' and other poor decisions, but he's been in this scene longer than Most folk on this thread and I'm sure he has access to the genetics he claims' to breed with.

Sorry @Heisenbeans , I respect what you're doing, but things needed to be put into a little perspective, too many people shooting their load here, before they've even seen the pussy, LOL


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 14, 2019)

Not seen a dog pic on there for ages, shame @ruby fruit got turtled, he would've loved this thread, 'I imagine'

Half of it gets deleted, thankfully


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 14, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Funny all this dissing GPS genetics over here, since the whining fuckers left, it's all flowers....................some quite impressive ones at that. Yeah, Heisen's got a good thing going on here, but he's basically doing what Gu's doing, with Fem's. He's also riding Gu's coat tails, don't see many folk over here who's shit wasn't blown up with GPS's HYPE. Not defending Gu's actions on the 'S1' fiasco, 'Payofix' and other poor decisions, but he's been in this scene longer than Most folk on this thread and I'm sure he has access to the genetics he claims' to breed with.
> 
> Sorry @Heisenbeans , I respect what you're doing, but things needed to be put into a little perspective, too many people shooting their load here, before they've even seen the pussy, LOL


The riding coat tails part I will say this if Heisen is riding GU then all modern seed companies are riding the Dutch Passion , Greenhouse , Paradise and all the other long running companies GU did his own thing and Heisen is doing His own thing . The only thing that ties the two together is they both are providing genetics


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 14, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> The riding coat tails part I will say this if Heisen is riding GU then all modern seed companies are riding the Dutch Passion , Greenhouse , Paradise and all the other long running companies GU did his own thing and Heisen is doing His own thing . The only thing that ties the two together is they both are providing genetics


Really...........how long you been here?

Edit, didn't mean to sound harsh there, but have you read both threads, from when Heisen first started posting in the GPS thread?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 14, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Really...........how long you been here?
> 
> Edit, didn't mean to sound harsh there, but have you read both threads, from when Heisen first started posting in the GPS thread?


So Chevy is riding Fords tails and Nike is riding Converses tails that's the only point and part of Your post I am talking about . I have nothing negative to say about GU or Heisen . Frankly the only persons words I am responsible for are my own


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 14, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Really...........how long you been here?
> 
> Edit, didn't mean to sound harsh there, but have you read both threads, from when Heisen first started posting in the GPS thread?


I'll leave the job of thread morality monitor to You and others


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> Cool, that makes me feel a little better. I'm new, not just to this thread but to this forum, and don't want people assuming anything negative about me or my motivations. I also don't want to come off like a bitchass either. I figured a respectful post might help smooth things a bit if someone had the wrong idea about me. Appreciate you clearing shit up a bit. Thanks


I'm new too bro I always feel like what I post is gonna be misinterpreted so I usually don't post I respect what you did there with the post


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 14, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I'll leave the job of thread morality monitor to You and others


Heisen was quite loud over in the GPS thread for months.First he loved him,then he spent months talking negative about him on the daily.All the while puffing his own chest up about the gear he was to going to run and get out to the masses.Basically using the Gps thread to hype his own stuff.It has nothing to do with morality, but about remembering how this all got started.

As far as gps seeds not popping,I've never had that problem.All very viable and strong.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 14, 2019)

damn all kinds of drama in here lol, I mean don't get me wrong some drama is fun but most of this seems pointless


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 14, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> damn all kinds of drama in here lol, I mean don't get me wrong some drama is fun but most of this seems pointless


Drama is pointless just let both sides do what they do .


----------



## smokebros (Feb 14, 2019)

The drama keeps me entertained though...


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 14, 2019)

smokebros said:


> The drama keeps me entertained though...


absolutely I mean I can't say I don't like watching the bravo chnl shows my wife watches lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> damn all kinds of drama in here lol, I mean don't get me wrong some drama is fun but most of this seems pointless


I have a few haters trickling over from time to time. What they all forget was I was the one that brought alot of the bullshit to light . I never used anyone's thread to promote any kind of agenda. All I ever did was state facts. So many seem to forget.
I was a mod on thc farmer the past couple years and made some pretty awesome connections. The GPS thread was the only thread I participated in here on this forum. That's where alot of confusion comes from and the only reason these people even know me was because of that thread. There are only a hand full of people from that thread that trickled over but it never really mattered cause I been making fems from way back when way before the farm and this forum. 

Here are some facts.
I can grow my ass off
I have several elite cuts that are the real deal
I know how to reverse said elite cuts.
I'll be selling and giving away alot of seeds.

Take it however you want I dont care. I do what I say I'm gonna do and that's that. I have no hidden agendas or any other motives. I do not dislike Gu and also have a certain amount of respect for him especially after getting a taste of all this fuckery. 

Now I just ignore the haters and keep doing my thing. The buck stops here and I'm not just gonna use elites. I'll be doing huge pheno hunts and using alot of my own gear in the future. This is really the start of a bad ass venture.
Seed and plant selection is an art form IMO. It's not science cause if it was we would be using lab equipment and DNA test tubes and shit. Every breeder out there had to start somewhere and I never once claimed to be the top dog badass at the top of the food chain in breeding. But I will say these seeds are gonna some seriously awesome shit. There is definitely no denying that and time will tell.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 14, 2019)

Let the haters hate. It's not gonna change shit. Then after a few months and everyone starts posting the pictures they're gonna feel real dumb. Heisen is doing exactly what he said he was gonna do and he's doing what we all wish breeders would have been doing from the start. Let the seeds speak for themselves.


----------



## Turpman (Feb 14, 2019)

I’m quite new hear and have been watching everything unfold. Mostly lurker. A lot of shit throwing at the start, but thank god it has almost stopped. Still frequenting the GP thread lots of pick posts. Once beans are out things should settle. These threads are real hard to follow with all the drama.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Let the haters hate. It's not gonna change shit. Then after a few months and everyone starts posting the pictures they're gonna feel real dumb. Heisen is doing exactly what he said he was gonna do and he's doing what we all wish breeders would have been doing from the start. Let the seeds speak for themselves.


Some of em already feel dumb when they said I couldnt reverse a female. Not only did I reverse them but I made them look like fukin males. I had been doing this a while just never publically cause I'm in the worse state possible and we finally became medical back in 2016 so I started to loosen up alot and posting on forums. 
I've been married 12 years and my wife threw away my indoor garden while I was at work when we first met cause I called her a pothead. That's how long i been growing in closets. Even way before that back when I was getting seeds from the triangle. I never came on these forums. 
People size you up from your online presence but alot of them dudes came out when there states went wide open.
Some of them have never even grown illegally and have no clue about that struggle.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Some of em already feel dumb when they said I couldnt reverse a female. Not only did I reverse them but I made them look like fukin males. I had been doing this a while just never publically cause I'm in the worse state possible and we finally became medical back in 2016 so I started to loosen up alot and posting on forums.
> I've been married 12 years and my wife threw away my indoor garden while I was at work when we first met cause I called her a pothead. That's how long i been growing in closets. Even way before that back when I was getting seeds from the triangle. I never came on these forums.
> People size you up from your online presence but alot of them dudes came out when there states went wide open.
> Some of them have never even grown illegally and have no clue about that struggle.


Word I'm sure a lot of them are already kicking themselves. And now you already got some bastard seeds going out to people so its very real. Fuck em. But yea dude i feel you on the illegal struggle. I was growing in indiana and chicago 10 years ago and i wouldn't dare post on a forum. I've been moving all over the country the past few years, some legal states, some not. It just so happens that my favorite states are also legal ones lol. So i decided it's safe enough now to be present on the forums.


----------



## Turpman (Feb 14, 2019)

Guess she wasn’t much of a pothead if she threw out all the pot LOl


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> People size you up from your online presence but alot of them dudes came out when there states went wide open.
> Some of them have never even grown illegally and have no clue about that struggle.


*Respect*


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Guess she wasn’t much of a pothead if she threw out all the pot LOl


Naw man she is she just head strong and was trying to prove a point. I grew all from seed way back than so it wasnt much of a loss.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 14, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Funny all this dissing GPS genetics over here, since the whining fuckers left, it's all flowers....................some quite impressive ones at that. Yeah, Heisen's got a good thing going on here, but he's basically doing what Gu's doing, with Fem's. He's also riding Gu's coat tails, don't see many folk over here who's shit wasn't blown up with GPS's HYPE. Not defending Gu's actions on the 'S1' fiasco, 'Payofix' and other poor decisions, but he's been in this scene longer than Most folk on this thread and I'm sure he has access to the genetics he claims' to breed with.
> 
> Sorry @Heisenbeans , I respect what you're doing, but things needed to be put into a little perspective, too many people shooting their load here, before they've even seen the pussy, LOL


If he was doing what Gu is doing I wouldn't be excited at all about heisenbeans. Is Gu making S1s of elite cuts and crosses of those elite cuts and offering them in fem format for a cheap price? No. Is Gu taking photos and giving video narration of every step of his operation? Not even close. Is Gu taking precautions to keep the customers' security in mind when shipping beans? No. Is Gu giving out a bunch of fire freebies? No. How in the world can you say he's doing the same thing that Gu is doing? This is in a another ballpark. It's not even in the same damn sport.

Also, Gu is only crossing elite cuts with a stardawg male that tends to put out bunk ass phenos more often than not.


----------



## klx (Feb 14, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> from what i have been hearing from friends who grew slurricane is that it is frosty and looks great, but lacks terps/flavor. small sample size, but it's what i've heard.


Thats interesting. All I have heard says it is full of terps/flavour but lacks a bit of potency due to the Purple Punch. Hearsay is funny like that. I have a pack on the way so will find out for myself later in the year!!


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 14, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Heisen was quite loud over in the GPS thread for months.First he loved him,then he spent months talking negative about him on the daily.All the while puffing his own chest up about the gear he was to going to run and get out to the masses.Basically using the Gps thread to hype his own stuff.It has nothing to do with morality, but about remembering how this all got started.
> 
> As far as gps seeds not popping,I've never had that problem.All very viable and strong.


That's not how I remember it. Heisen was pointing out shady shit that Gu was doing, trying to get answers out of Gu, and flabbergasted that the fanboys were defending Gu at every step along the way. Heisen was legitimately pointing out Gu's bullshit, and the reason he kept doing it was that Gu wouldn't respond or explain because he was caught red-handed basically . Then, I think it was Heisen who busted Gu stealing a picture from another website and using it for one of his strains. Other people were on the same bandwagon along the way. Finally, toward the end, Heisen tore down that whole grow and pissed on the Lucky Sevens. Then he decided to start his own operation and his participation in the GPS thread, like many others, became much more infrequent. Are you implying that this whole time Heisen was scheming and conniving on the GPS thread to promote a future business? I find that very far-fetched.


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'll have purple punch pollen in a few days so add
> M Sundae driver x purple punch
> M black banana cookies x purple punch
> M GG4 x Purple punch
> ...


Mmm Corey cut x Corey cut.. Its got my name written all over it.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 14, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Mmm Corey cut x Corey cut.. Its got my name written all over it.


Yup so much fire my rooms are lonely waiting to be filled with ladies..


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 14, 2019)

@Heisenbeans are you only doing Purple Punch crosses?


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 14, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> @Heisenbeans are you only doing Purple Punch crosses?


Naw there are lots of em and s1s not just purple punch . hope that helps


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 14, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Naw there are lots of em and s1s not just purple punch . hope that helps


Yeah, I’m up on the lists, just wondering for the future.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Yeah, I’m up on the lists, just wondering for the future.


I only have 1 purp punch seed mom now and was planning on making s1s with her. I have a buck of purple punch pollen coming in so yes there will be purp punch crosses to wed cake, gmo,gg4, sundae and a couple others


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

Everyone who won the contest got tracking numbers except for you Canucks. Those are going out tomorrow. 
The contest with the codes worked super nice. All I had to do was type in the codes and everything came up nice. Was super easy to keep track of shit and make sure there was no mix ups. 
This is definitely alot of work but I have systems put in place now to make things easier. I know its gonna get crazy around drop time. I'm doing everything by myself so you guys bear with me.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have a few haters trickling over from time to time. What they all forget was I was the one that brought alot of the bullshit to light . I never used anyone's thread to promote any kind of agenda. All I ever did was state facts. So many seem to forget.
> I was a mod on thc farmer the past couple years and made some pretty awesome connections. The GPS thread was the only thread I participated in here on this forum. That's where alot of confusion comes from and the only reason these people even know me was because of that thread. There are only a hand full of people from that thread that trickled over but it never really mattered cause I been making fems from way back when way before the farm and this forum.
> 
> Here are some facts.
> ...


sounds like some real jealousy, and what your doing is what I think everyone has been waiting for, atleast it sounds good so far man, I mean I don't know you but I notice a few respected cats in here are behind you so that's saying something ya know


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 14, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Not seen a dog pic on there for ages, shame @ruby fruit got turtled, he would've loved this thread, 'I imagine'
> 
> Half of it gets deleted, thankfully


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I only have 1 purp punch seed mom now and was planning on making s1s with her. I have a buck of purple punch pollen coming in so yes there will be purp punch crosses to wed cake, gmo,gg4, sundae and a couple others


Yeah was just curious about the s1. Saw the crosses listed.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 14, 2019)

all I know is I want some f them gorilla cakes  lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 14, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Really...........how long you been here?
> 
> Edit, didn't mean to sound harsh there, but have you read both threads, from when Heisen first started posting in the GPS thread?


I've been here the whole time and I don't see Heisen riding Gu tail. Like comparing tomatoes to hand grenades.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 14, 2019)

Omfg! Thank you so much @Heisenbeans !!!
Ive been with this motherfucker since the farm. I would drink a beer, smoke a fatty, and cast some lines with this guy!
He dont know me from Adam, here he is sending me some shit. For FREE!! Some fucking fire for FREEEEEE!
Shiiitttt all I gotta do is post some pics! Hell ya! Dropping them bastards in h2o as soon as they hit my hand!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 14, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Heisen was quite loud over in the GPS thread for months.First he loved him,then he spent months talking negative about him on the daily.All the while puffing his own chest up about the gear he was to going to run and get out to the masses.Basically using the Gps thread to hype his own stuff.It has nothing to do with morality, but about remembering how this all got started.
> 
> As far as gps seeds not popping,I've never had that problem.All very viable and strong.


That isn't how I seen it. 

I seen as, Heisen like me bought into the GPS hype, then he grew some and feelings changed.

Then he criticize Gu and said he could do it better.

Now he is following up on what he said he would do.

I'm not a dick rider and I still haven't asked for nada. Just calling as I see it.


----------



## poor boy (Feb 14, 2019)

When some are ready they will be posted up Heisenbeans correct and you will be able to claim them where it is saying out it will be saying ready just wondering every time I get on here reading seems like a lot of S*** going on that's none of my business just saying so is that right Mr.Heisen


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 14, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 4282608


They all loled at me when I said dog pics and naked woman working on cars will be posted in this thread soon enough. So far I am 50% right 

I also said those nubcakes from the GPS thread would be over here licking Heisens salty nutcakes. Here they are making shit up and saying all Heisen did was make trouble and promote himself.

Actually, Heisen took a lot of shit when he first started posting here at RIU. Most from being associated with Logic and then the Goo stuff. Heisen called the whole S1 fiasco from the get go. Then he called Goo out about a bunch of real shit. I respect a guy like that who can prove shit out and back it up. So what did myself and a few others do? We pmed him and told him to make the fucking seeds. We kept bothering him to do it....secretly in pm's.

At first he may have been hesitant but then he thought about it for a while and finally agreed. But he would do it in a way no other has done before him. All of it out in the open for everyone to see. He has kept his word from the start and I would back him in almost any business venture because of that.

His seeds may suck, but I think those percentages are quite low given the genetics he has and the whole process that he has thought out. Has he made some mistakes? I'm sure of it, but knowing him he won't sell you that stuff. You get that shit for free.

I've seen the man change in a very short amount of time. He used to snap back at anyone who tried to bite him. Most of the time provoked by some idiot...even myself  But over the last few months he has become an excellent business promoter and a speaker of truth. Proves to me he learns quickly from his mistakes. Say what you want about him but he's got a quick ass mind and will put you in your proper place if need be. I know when to get behind a man like that. It's a good spot to be specially when he bends over


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 14, 2019)

my bad, I guess I can't really call them gorilla cakes ....


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> my bad, I guess I can't really call them gorilla cakes ....


Those are the bridezillas lol.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 14, 2019)

dude that's a pretty f ing harass name


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 14, 2019)

badass* stupid spell check


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

poor boy said:


> When some are ready they will be posted up Heisenbeans correct and you will be able to claim them where it is saying out it will be saying ready just wondering every time I get on here reading seems like a lot of S*** going on that's none of my business just saying so is that right Mr.Heisen


Yes, pretty sure your on the list. I'm gonna tag everyone when everything is packaged up and everyone starting at the top that wants them will have 3 days to tell me what they want from the list of everything I have. They will get top pics and so on down the list. 
I'll be testing alot as well. I already soaked some of the ecsd and 8 popped so far out of 10. 

Seeds are heavy in the seed moms now. The Ghost OG X GG4 has some of the fattest prettiest seeds I've seen in a while. Most everything will be done in 6 weeks


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

Topanga Canyon OG is sitting in DWC now with big pretty roots.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Topanga Canyon OG is sitting in DWC now with big pretty roots.


I love big rooted bitches!


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 14, 2019)

o is that the cut you were talking about for that contest??


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> o is that the cut you were talking about for that contest??


Yes that's the one I got. I'm done with cuts for now unless I can find animal cookies. Just gonna keep what i have and pop a few hundred seeds and find new stuff to use. I have everything I want right now.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 14, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> twat waffle?!? lol wtf ... reminds me of the cuntcakes I used to eat ....hmmm


Oh thats a good one. Cunt cakes. Ima use that one.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have everything I want right now.


Oh to be able to say those words...stupid illegal state


----------



## main cola (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Everyone who won the contest got tracking numbers except for you Canucks. Those are going out tomorrow.
> The contest with the codes worked super nice. All I had to do was type in the codes and everything came up nice. Was super easy to keep track of shit and make sure there was no mix ups.
> This is definitely alot of work but I have systems put in place now to make things easier. I know its gonna get crazy around drop time. I'm doing everything by myself so you guys bear with me.


Got my tracking number. Thank you sir. I will update this thread when they arrive safely and I’ll be soaking them asap


----------



## Kushash (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Here is the list of everyone that's getting 3 free packs in order.starting at the top are all the contest winners from previous contest.
> I will message everyone a secret password 3 days before everything is finished with a list of all the strains available. Top of the list gets first dibs.
> Write down the 3 packs you want with your secret password and the mailing address to [email protected]. also include 7 back up packs in case the ones you want are gone.
> The reason for the secret pass is so scammers wont see the list and just email me a random name. I wanna make sure everyone gets there packs that on this list.
> ...


There is a Kusnash on the list above.
I don't see a member with the screen name Kusnash on RIU.
If it was supposed to be Kushash could you please remove me from the list.
I'm not going to have time to run testers and journal them and I don't want someone to think that I took the seeds and ran, I wouldn't do that.
I may purchase something down the road.
Good Luck!


----------



## poor boy (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yes, pretty sure your on the list. I'm gonna tag everyone when everything is packaged up and everyone starting at the top that wants them will have 3 days to tell me what they want from the list of everything I have. They will get top pics and so on down the list.
> I'll be testing alot as well. I already soaked some of the ecsd and 8 popped so far out of 10.
> 
> Seeds are heavy in the seed moms now. The Ghost OG X GG4 has some of the fattest prettiest seeds I've seen in a while. Most everything will be done in 6 weeks


Thanks a lot man just checking


----------



## poor boy (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisen can I send you a picture you tell me what you think of something through email


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 14, 2019)

I gotta tell you. When Heisenberg started this little project I figured he would reverse like 2-3 plants and make some S1’s and give em out and basically say fu to Gu and call it good. He can do what gu does but better. Maybe if there was demand he would sell those and swap out/add a plant or two. The amount of crosses and plants he added is crazy especially for a “test” run. That and it seems like things are going really smoothly for the most part. Now is going to be the hassle of distributing. The amount of work...it’s a stupid amount. Not to even mention the cost. I really underestimated H. Even if everything is shit (which it won’t be) I gotta respect the follow through. So much work.


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 14, 2019)

This thread is rough though


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 14, 2019)

Kushash said:


> There is a Kusnash on the list above.
> I don't see a member with the screen name Kusnash on RIU.
> If it was supposed to be Kushash could you please remove me from the list.
> I'm not going to have time to run testers and journal them and I don't want someone to think that I took the seeds and ran, I wouldn't do that.
> ...


I'll take em!!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 14, 2019)

I was politely asked by someone to post his video example of the GG#4.
Hope you don't mind Heisen.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I was politely asked by someone to post his video example of the GG#4.
> Hope you don't mind Heisen.


Greenthumbs?


----------



## INF Flux (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yes that's the one I got. I'm done with cuts for now unless I can find animal cookies. Just gonna keep what i have and pop a few hundred seeds and find new stuff to use. I have everything I want right now.


That is a separate and distinct cut from Gorilla Cookies, Correct? I no longer have the cut but I have S1's from it, GC that is. 



NoWaistedSpace said:


> I was politely asked by someone to post his video example of the GG#4.
> Hope you don't mind Heisen.


Spittin image of my girl, warms my heart to see THE SAME PLANT being grown all over. Kinda a hope for humanity sort of feel.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

Sundae driver knocked up with wedding cake. She's starting to frost up a little. The smell coming off this plant is wack

 


Mac1 impregnated also with wed cake. Theres 3 others impregnated also. Starting to frost up.

 

Ghost Og knocked up.with GG4 seeds.
Dont sleep these are gonna be  good.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Sundae driver knocked up with wedding cake. She's starting to frost up a little. The smell coming off this plant is wack
> 
> View attachment 4282772
> 
> ...


Wcxmac and ggxghost sound absolutely to die for...I can't believe soon I will some of these genetics in seed form...fuck me this is surreal


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 14, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> That is a separate and distinct cut from Gorilla Cookies, Correct? I no longer have the cut but I have S1's from it, GC that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Spittin image of my girl, warms my heart to see THE SAME PLANT being grown all over. Kinda a hope for humanity sort of feel.


I’m pretty sure thats hb’s GG#4 cut


----------



## barneyfife (Feb 14, 2019)

I don’t see my name on the list. A week or so ago I thought you said you had me on list for 3 packs unless this is another list. 
Doesn’t really matter i just want to buy the seeds & it’s going to be more than 3 packs lol. 
Nothing has changed we still get to pick a free pack of crosses for every s1 pack we purchase correct? 
I’m so ready for this I can’t wait till these seeds are ready for sale.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

Dude said earlier I haven't posted any moms lol. Not sure who's thread he been on but I been posting shit loads of videos and pics of everything.

Here's a purple punch reversed and still laying rails.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

Rail Gang!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

barneyfife said:


> I don’t see my name on the list. A week or so ago I thought you said you had me on list for 3 packs unless this is another list.
> Doesn’t really matter i just want to buy the seeds & it’s going to be more than 3 packs lol.
> Nothing has changed we still get to pick a free pack of crosses for every s1 pack we purchase correct?
> I’m so ready for this I can’t wait till these seeds are ready for sale.


Not sure why your not on it. Remind me when the seeds drop I'll get you straight


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Rail Gang!


Lol those aren't even the big guns. I'll be breaking them out in a couple weeks.


----------



## poor boy (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Sundae driver knocked up with wedding cake. She's starting to frost up a little. The smell coming off this plant is wack
> 
> View attachment 4282772
> 
> ...


----------



## barneyfife (Feb 14, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> I’m pretty sure thats hb’s GG#4 cut


 I’m obviously not asking for names. 
But I thought J.W. Found gg4? So is hbs cut from him?


----------



## barneyfife (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Not sure why your not on it. Remind me when the seeds drop I'll get you straight


Thanks


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

barneyfife said:


> I’m obviously not asking for names.
> But I thought J.W. Found gg4? So is hbs cut from him?


That's JWs cut. I shared it with dude and he done posted it like 200 times. If I hear the word sip one more time I'm gonna shave my dogs dingleberrys off and mail em to the dude in his seed packs. 
Yes it's a phenomenal cut and it's a shame GG4 got a bad rap from people using fakes to breed and riding on the name and not the real or using shit males and sending out seeds.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 14, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> When those beans arrive, 75% will take the beans and disappear to never be heard from of again. lol


It's such a shame too. I've tested for years. And I mean years. I have tested for over 60 different breeders, and still test for around 7. I never got the vaulting testers. I wanna be the mother fucker who finds the next best thing everyone wants. I dont want seeds setting my box doing nothing. I want people to want the cut I found in a pack that no one else has. I dont need a box full of shit that no one knows about. Lol


----------



## main cola (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's JWs cut. I shared it with dude and he done posted it like 200 times. If I hear the word sip one more time I'm gonna shave my dogs dingleberrys off and mail em to the dude in his seed packs.
> Yes it's a phenomenal cut and it's a shame GG4 got a bad rap from people using fakes to breed and riding on the name and not the real or using shit males and sending out seeds.


I laughed my ass off reading this.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 14, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> It's such a shame too. I've tested for years. And I mean years. I have tested for over 60 different breeders, and still test for around 7. I never got the vaulting testers. I wanna be the mother fucker who finds the next best thing everyone wants. I dont want seeds setting my box doing nothing. I want people to want the cut I found in a pack that no one else has. I dont need a box full of shit that no one knows about. Lol


Actually, I have never had the opportunity to be a tester. I hadn't bought any seeds since 2010. I'm one of those that kept to themselves collecting seeds for years. I'm like a "hermit". lol
Plus, I'm in 'Prohibition Land". It gets stressful at times. So I have kept a small social media footprint. 
I've had an account RIU, but rarely used it. Then I got on here early last year and started asking around for US seed companies and got directed over to the GPS. And the rest has been a 'learning" experience. lol


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

I hate hiding in the shadows I just want to grow openly and share my experiences with others and conversate with like minded people and be able to say I've been doing this or I've been doing that being in an illegal state sucks I'm tired of being afraid to talk about my passion that we all share


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 14, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Actually, I have never had the opportunity to be a tester. I hadn't bought any seeds since 2010. I'm one of those that kept to themselves collecting seeds for years. I'm like a "hermit". lol
> Plus, I'm in 'Prohibition Land". It gets stressful at times. So I have kept a small social media footprint.
> I've had an account RIU, but rarely used it. Then I got on here early last year and started asking around for US seed companies and got directed over to the GPS. And the rest has been a 'learning" experience. lol


I mean dont get me wrong. I have a collection. I honestly have more seeds that are older than most people on this forum. And I'd bet I have enough old seeds that wont germinate that are more than alot of peoples collection. I have an entire wine chiller full. Like the size of college fridge. A safe clear full. Those metal lunchboxes with transformers on em. I have 8 of those slam full. And I have several dollar store plastic bins clear full. If I had to set and count each seed. I'd say I have over 17,000 seeds. My dad collected my entire life. From about 71-72ish. Till about 84-85 I think then my sister was born. And he stopped for a few years. Till about 92 I think till 2000. And then I started collecting my own around 96 or 97 to present. And he quit buying stuff around 00. And then when he passed in 2011. I got his collection. Alot of them were labeled with masking tape. And wrote on with pencil n stuff. The tape is old and dry. Breaking. I probably have 700 seeds that I have no idea what they are. Bc you cant read it anymore. And alot of them more than likely arent viable anymore. But it all has sentimental value. Stuffs hes made along the way.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I mean dont get me wrong. I have a collection. I honestly have more seeds that are older than most people on this forum. And I'd bet I have enough old seeds that wont germinate that are more than alot of peoples collection. I have an entire wine chiller full. Like the size of college fridge. A safe clear full. Those metal lunchboxes with transformers on em. I have 8 of those slam full. And I have several dollar store plastic bins clear full. If I had to set and count each seed. I'd say I have over 17,000 seeds. My dad collected my entire life. From about 71-72ish. Till about 84-85 I think then my sister was born. And he stopped for a few years. Till about 92 I think till 2000. And then I started collecting my own around 96 or 97 to present. And he quit buying stuff around 00. And then when he passed in 2011. I got his collection. Alot of them were labeled with masking tape. And wrote on with pencil n stuff. The tape is old and dry. Breaking. I probably have 700 seeds that I have no idea what they are. Bc you cant read it anymore. And alot of them more than likely arent viable anymore. But it all has sentimental value. Stuffs hes made along the way.


Thats incredible when I see my dad Im gonna bitch at him for not doing this at least he had those late 90s blueberry seeds from dj short when he was with Dutch passion but we only have two left lol


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I got about 12 crosses that are gonna SET this thread on fire bro.
> Also to clear the air the cut i got coming is Topanga Canyon OG. going straight into DWC for cuts and than to flower room. She is the real deal holyfield Jungle Boys cut.



Never heard of that before. Some of the cuts you got I've never heard of before lol where I'm at we don't get fire cuts .


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 14, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I mean dont get me wrong. I have a collection. I honestly have more seeds that are older than most people on this forum. And I'd bet I have enough old seeds that wont germinate that are more than alot of peoples collection. I have an entire wine chiller full. Like the size of college fridge. A safe clear full. Those metal lunchboxes with transformers on em. I have 8 of those slam full. And I have several dollar store plastic bins clear full. If I had to set and count each seed. I'd say I have over 17,000 seeds. My dad collected my entire life. From about 71-72ish. Till about 84-85 I think then my sister was born. And he stopped for a few years. Till about 92 I think till 2000. And then I started collecting my own around 96 or 97 to present. And he quit buying stuff around 00. And then when he passed in 2011. I got his collection. Alot of them were labeled with masking tape. And wrote on with pencil n stuff. The tape is old and dry. Breaking. I probably have 700 seeds that I have no idea what they are. Bc you cant read it anymore. And alot of them more than likely arent viable anymore. But it all has sentimental value. Stuffs hes made along the way.


I know what you mean. I have no room in my frig for food lol I started collecting right before 9/11 happened. I've always bred seeds. Hoping for that "cup winner". I get on here and everyone has the original cuts. I'm like, what?
I'm still in the stone age. lol


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 14, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> Man I have found several "keepers" in gps gear. I'm not trying to start shit probably won't respond to replies cause i don't do the backwards and forwards. Just get tired of hearing that sheesh. Most reg beans from any breeder will have close to the same keeper ratio. Sorry heisen i'm done talking about anything not related to "your" company in "your" thread.



Who is GPS


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 14, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I know what you mean. I have no room in my frig for food lol I started collecting right before 9/11 happened. I've always bred seeds. Hoping for that "cup winner". I get on here and everyone has the original cuts. I'm like, what?
> I'm still in the stone age. lol


I started to put some in our fridge. And the wife drew the line. She grows some too. But our kids have never seen anything about it. Bc we have it off location from our home. So she said I couldn't put in there. Bc my son is super smart. I'm not sure where he gets it from lol. But I'm amazed how smart he is. Hes in 3rd grade and wants to know everything. And can read very well. So she said its not good idea. Lol.


----------



## Kushash (Feb 14, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> I'll take em!!


That's up to the OP.
Good Luck!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

Big give away coming at 10 PM mountain time. About an hr from now. You'll be like whoa wtf haha.
Stay tuned. One lucky bastard gonna get a pack of these and they are fukin sexy


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 14, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I started to put some in our fridge. And the wife drew the line. She grows some too. But our kids have never seen anything about it. Bc we have it off location from our home. So she said I couldn't put in there. Bc my son is super smart. I'm not sure where he gets it from lol. But I'm amazed how smart he is. Hes in 3rd grade and wants to know everything. And can read very well. So she said its not good idea. Lol.


I don't know what I will ever do with them. 1/2 probably won't crack open. I hate to throw any away. Back in 2000, I tried to buy every Skunk strain out at the time. I am planning on one day going through those.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 14, 2019)

LOL...Now you've got em frothin' Heisen!! FWIW....I knew it wasn't the Taskenti cut when i made the guess H...too old school for this project....but hey...that's what I'd want to hit some of these newer cuts with cus I've always wanted a cut of that shit...so that was my guess. All of that "stan" shit is where the skunks are, IMO. "Skunkistan". 

Legal state envy....well....it's a huge trade off guys. Yes...it's very nice to not worry about the State boys coming and knowing yer too small of a blip on the radar for the Feds to care....but if yer slinging now for profit/existence and are able to fuck off the day job because of it...it's >all< only because it >is< illegal. You can hardly give the stuff away here. Forget the "but mine is top shelf and will always command a good price" dickswing...not happenin'. It was a harsh toke to take here...but once everyone can do it...it's just not special anymore and the prices solidly reflect it. It took me a good few years there to come to the realization it was indeed all over...and a bit more time to shake off the sting and get serious about finding the passion to just grow for myself again after 25 years of letting the market drive the bus. I know a buncha folks who I >used< to talk about cuts and who might have something extra to get rid of that I'd call on occasion who don't even grow anymore....so if you think everyone's gonna be out in the street talking about their grow once it's legal...think again. They'll be too busy asking you if you need some LED's (they'll trade for nug)....or last year's OD units...or most likely.... they're down at the dispensary buying dabs. Everything changed. Everything. 

So grow these free ones out guys....and make some money if you can....and be glad as fuck you can do it.....cus it's all coming to an end >soon< and you are gonna have to truly love all of it to be able to weather the changes.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have a few haters trickling over from time to time. What they all forget was I was the one that brought alot of the bullshit to light . I never used anyone's thread to promote any kind of agenda. All I ever did was state facts. So many seem to forget.
> I was a mod on thc farmer the past couple years and made some pretty awesome connections. The GPS thread was the only thread I participated in here on this forum. That's where alot of confusion comes from and the only reason these people even know me was because of that thread. There are only a hand full of people from that thread that trickled over but it never really mattered cause I been making fems from way back when way before the farm and this forum.
> 
> Here are some facts.
> ...


Only thing you did that was wrong in the GPS thread to me was accuse GU without proof of not having real or legit cuts, or not having the stardawg male... other than that everything you said you had valid points to and was fair criticism. Although u were relentless about for a long time.L, and u definitely capitalized off the hype from that thread but I have no issue with that, honestly why not take advantage while you have people’s ear, can’t knock the hustle GPS has their lane and you have yours I want to see everybody win


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 14, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I don't know what I will ever do with them. 1/2 probably won't crack open. I hate to throw any away. Back in 2000, I tried to buy every Skunk strain out at the time. I am planning on one day going through those.


Oh man those will be awesome. Older skunk stuff just isnt around anymore. If you ever wanna talk bout a t6r6a6d6e I'd be down. I have all kinds of stuff.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Oh man those will be awesome. Older skunk stuff just isnt around anymore. If you ever wanna talk bout a t6r6a6d6e I'd be down. I have all kinds of stuff.


And I'm over here running clones of clones of clones of a mother from one seed lmfao


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

Well I had a bunch of banana cookie seeds but they were all in the pre flowers. I cracked a few open and the shells were empty. Thinking they stayed in the pods to long. There was a few that already germinated in the pods. Gave em all the squeeze test and most were hard and didnt crack so those are good. I'm gonna stick them all in water and see if they pop.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

Please and thank you. Let us know!


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 14, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Yeah was just curious about the s1. Saw the crosses listed.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Heisenbeans said:
> ...





Heisenbeans said:


> Well I had a bunch of banana cookie seeds but they were all in the pre flowers. I cracked a few open and the shells were empty. Thinking they stayed in the pods to long. There was a few that already germinated in the pods. Gave em all the squeeze test and most were hard and didnt crack so those are good. I'm gonna stick them all in water and see if they pop.
> 
> View attachment 4282861


Ohh nice


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 14, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Oh man those will be awesome. Older skunk stuff just isn't around anymore. If you ever wanna talk bout a t6r6a6d6e I'd be down. I have all kinds of stuff.


I know I have something in there. Been waiting on my state to go full legal so I could do something with my collection.
It has been so frustrating the way the laws are.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I know I have something in there. Been waiting on my state to go full legal so I could do something with my collection.
> It has been so frustrating the way the laws are.


I feel your pain


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Well I had a bunch of banana cookie seeds but they were all in the pre flowers. I cracked a few open and the shells were empty. Thinking they stayed in the pods to long. There was a few that already germinated in the pods. Gave em all the squeeze test and most were hard and didnt crack so those are good. I'm gonna stick them all in water and see if they pop.
> 
> View attachment 4282861


You should prob just let me germ those for you. I dont want you to have to germ em and toss em. Lol


----------



## IrocZ (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yes, pretty sure your on the list. I'm gonna tag everyone when everything is packaged up and everyone starting at the top that wants them will have 3 days to tell me what they want from the list of everything I have. They will get top pics and so on down the list.
> I'll be testing alot as well. I already soaked some of the ecsd and 8 popped so far out of 10.
> 
> Seeds are heavy in the seed moms now. The Ghost OG X GG4 has some of the fattest prettiest seeds I've seen in a while. Most everything will be done in 6 weeks


This is why and what I still have wet dreams about


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

IrocZ said:


> This is why and what I still have wet dreams about


You and I both my friend I haven't had something to look forward to in a long time


----------



## Paddletail (Feb 14, 2019)

About pissed myself after the "gonna shave my dogs dingleberrys off and mail em to the dude in his seed packs"


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

lol


----------



## Sebud (Feb 14, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I mean dont get me wrong. I have a collection. I honestly have more seeds that are older than most people on this forum. And I'd bet I have enough old seeds that wont germinate that are more than alot of peoples collection. I have an entire wine chiller full. Like the size of college fridge. A safe clear full. Those metal lunchboxes with transformers on em. I have 8 of those slam full. And I have several dollar store plastic bins clear full. If I had to set and count each seed. I'd say I have over 17,000 seeds. My dad collected my entire life. From about 71-72ish. Till about 84-85 I think then my sister was born. And he stopped for a few years. Till about 92 I think till 2000. And then I started collecting my own around 96 or 97 to present. And he quit buying stuff around 00. And then when he passed in 2011. I got his collection. Alot of them were labeled with masking tape. And wrote on with pencil n stuff. The tape is old and dry. Breaking. I probably have 700 seeds that I have no idea what they are. Bc you cant read it anymore. And alot of them more than likely arent viable anymore. But it all has sentimental value. Stuffs hes made along the way.


You should try a few of them from time to time. I have some seeds from the early to mid 80s and they still surprise me by popping and some of what grows is still considered DGS {Dam good Shit}. Just my 2 cents


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 14, 2019)

Sebud said:


> You should try a few of them from time to time. I have some seeds from the early to mid 80s and they still surprise me by popping and some of what grows is still considered DGS {Dam good Shit}. Just my 2 cents


Yeah I have grown a few here and there. I've grown 15 or so out in the last few years. Ijust randomly pick something out. I grew a columbian black haze two years ago. Suoer super stretchy. It was more like a vine lol. If you look up Dr. Grinspoon strain the main advertisement pic for it. Looks like grapes for buds. Just like little marbles every where. That's what it ended up looking like. I smoked maybe a cut out of it. Wasnt my cup of tea. Like smoking coke. Super super racy. It freaked me out. Anxiety n paranoia. I'm not meant to smoke almost pure sativa landraces. Lol


----------



## INF Flux (Feb 14, 2019)

Sebud said:


> You should try a few of them from time to time. I have some seeds from the early to mid 80s and they still surprise me by popping and some of what grows is still considered DGS {Dam good Shit}. Just my 2 cents


Have some old ass seed a friend gave me when I was starting. I sucked. Made "pot" but not so good. Those seeds were the first plants I saw frost on, they were covered. Think I'll pop some.


----------



## INF Flux (Feb 14, 2019)

And to clarify i had a bunch of other stuff freinds gave me that sucked, those were the WHOA!


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

Is it 10pm mountain time? Lmao


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 14, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> You should prob just let me germ those for you. I don't want you to have to germ em and toss em. Lol


We'll see. lol 
But don't you have enough seeds? lol You are already trying to hide seeds in the frig.
Is your wife gonna have to call in the loved ones for an "intervention" for your seed addiction? lmao


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> But don't you have enough seeds?


lol


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 14, 2019)

time fer a bong hit


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> time fer a bong hit


smoked the very last of my stash now to wait on my babies to dry and resist picking up


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 14, 2019)

fk that, smok that shit


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> fk that, smok that shit


lol I probably could she been drying for a week just torch it in the bong lol


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 14, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I have grown a few here and there. I've grown 15 or so out in the last few years. Ijust randomly pick something out. I grew a columbian black haze two years ago. Suoer super stretchy. It was more like a vine lol. If you look up Dr. Grinspoon strain the main advertisement pic for it. Looks like grapes for buds. Just like little marbles every where. That's what it ended up looking like. I smoked maybe a cut out of it. Wasnt my cup of tea. Like smoking coke. Super super racy. It freaked me out. Anxiety n paranoia. I'm not meant to smoke almost pure sativa landraces. Lol


Good stuff for crossing with. Get the racy part to quiet down to an low orbit with a shorter flowering time.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> fk that, smok that shit


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 14, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I have grown a few here and there. I've grown 15 or so out in the last few years. Ijust randomly pick something out. I grew a columbian black haze two years ago. Suoer super stretchy. It was more like a vine lol. If you look up Dr. Grinspoon strain the main advertisement pic for it. Looks like grapes for buds. Just like little marbles every where. That's what it ended up looking like. I smoked maybe a cut out of it. Wasnt my cup of tea. Like smoking coke. Super super racy. It freaked me out. Anxiety n paranoia. I'm not meant to smoke almost pure sativa landraces. Lol


I have been looking everywhere for that Grinspoon to grow outdoors as a stealth plant and just to have something outside different looking in the yard.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 14, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> We'll see. lol
> But don't you have enough seeds? lol You are already trying to hide seeds in the frig.
> Is your wife gonna have to call in the loved ones for an "intervention" for your seed addiction? lmao


I do have a problem. First step of recovery right??? Admitting you have the problem. Lol


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I do have a problem. First step of recovery right??? Admitting you have the problem. Lol


one step closer my friend


----------



## keyown1 (Feb 14, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I have grown a few here and there. I've grown 15 or so out in the last few years. Ijust randomly pick something out. I grew a columbian black haze two years ago. Suoer super stretchy. It was more like a vine lol. If you look up Dr. Grinspoon strain the main advertisement pic for it. Looks like grapes for buds. Just like little marbles every where. That's what it ended up looking like. I smoked maybe a cut out of it. Wasnt my cup of tea. Like smoking coke. Super super racy. It freaked me out. Anxiety n paranoia. I'm not meant to smoke almost pure sativa landraces. Lol


Call me crazy white but that's the shit I miss the most just can't find bud like that anymore.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> Call me crazy white but that's the shit I miss the most just can't find bud like that anymore.


keyown you're so white.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 14, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Good stuff for crossing with. Get the racy part to quiet down to an low orbit with a shorter flowering time.


Yeah that's the reason I popped mendo purp urkle. Bc I have a cut my dad put alot work into back in the day. I call it 90s purps. Every single pheno turns purple. Smells identical to grape big league chew gum. It has original urkle in it. I wanna back cross it again to my dads. Both fems. The cut is female from reg seed. And the mendos are s1. So if one of them is really nice. I wanna reverse either it or the 90s purps. And back cross it to make fems. And hopefully bottle neck the urkle. He put a ton of work into. Selecting. I can remember seeing 30-40- black plants in my dads garage office when i was little. It was this. 8-9 weeks she starts turning purple, like clock work every time. And is ready to chop. If you take her clear to 11 weeks. She super couch lock and black as coal. I've run this same cut over 20 times over the years. It's the only cut I've held the longest.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah that's the reason I popped mendo purp urkle. Bc I have a cut my dad put alot work into back in the day. I call it 90s purps. Every single pheno turns purple. Smells identical to grape big league chew gum. It has original urkle in it. I wanna back cross it again to my dads. Both fems. The cut is female from reg seed. And the mendos are s1. So if one of them is really nice. I wanna reverse either it or the 90s purps. And back cross it to make fems. And hopefully bottle neck the urkle. He put a ton of work into. Selecting. I can remember seeing 30-40- black plants in my dads garage office when i was little. It was this. 8-9 weeks she starts turning purple. And is ready to chop. If you take her clear to 11 weeks. She super couch lock and black as coal. I've run this same cut over 20 times over the years. It's the only cut I've held the longest.


this is absolutely amazing thank you so much for sharing this


----------



## Sebud (Feb 14, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah that's the reason I popped mendo purp urkle. Bc I have a cut my dad put alot work into back in the day. I call it 90s purps. Every single pheno turns purple. Smells identical to grape big league chew gum. It has original urkle in it. I wanna back cross it again to my dads. Both fems. The cut is female from reg seed. And the mendos are s1. So if one of them is really nice. I wanna reverse either it or the 90s purps. And back cross it to make fems. And hopefully bottle neck the urkle. He put a ton of work into. Selecting. I can remember seeing 30-40- black plants in my dads garage office when i was little. It was this. 8-9 weeks she starts turning purple, like clock work every time. And is ready to chop. If you take her clear to 11 weeks. She super couch lock and black as coal. I've run this same cut over 20 times over the years. It's the only cut I've held the longest.


Really nice


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Dude said earlier I haven't posted any moms lol. Not sure who's thread he been on but I been posting shit loads of videos and pics of everything.
> 
> Here's a purple punch reversed and still laying rails.
> 
> ...


I know, i was like, WTF? These guys are grasping at straws.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

And sadly I feel I must go to bed, for the record I don't like mountain time. Goodnight my heisen gang.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 14, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> And sadly I feel I must go to bed, for the record I don't like mountain time. Goodnight my heisen gang.


Night man


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> You should prob just let me germ those for you. I dont want you to have to germ em and toss em. Lol


Pretty sure it was the CS. Preflowers got pollinated as I was spraying them. Most are good. I squeezed them and the ones that were bad cracked. I'm thinking the CS soaked in while the seeds were maturing. 

Here's a wed cake mom getting that banana cookie pollen. These will prob be the first to go.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Pretty sure it was the CS. Preflowers got pollinated as I was spraying them. Most are good. I squeezed them and the ones that were bad cracked. I'm thinking the CS soaked in while the seeds were maturing.
> 
> Here's a wed cake mom getting that banana cookie pollen. These will prob be the first to go.
> 
> View attachment 4282903


Looking good


----------



## Sebud (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Pretty sure it was the CS. Preflowers got pollinated as I was spraying them. Most are good. I squeezed them and the ones that were bad cracked. I'm thinking the CS soaked in while the seeds were maturing.
> 
> Here's a wed cake mom getting that banana cookie pollen. These will prob be the first to go.
> 
> View attachment 4282903


Looking good got my mouth watering


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Pretty sure it was the CS. Preflowers got pollinated as I was spraying them. Most are good. I squeezed them and the ones that were bad cracked. I'm thinking the CS soaked in while the seeds were maturing.
> 
> Here's a wed cake mom getting that banana cookie pollen. These will prob be the first to go.
> 
> View attachment 4282903


That's one of them I want. Bbc x wedding cake


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 14, 2019)

Night all can't wait up got work in morn


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 14, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> That's one of them I want. Bbc x wedding cake


Everybody wants these.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Pretty sure it was the CS. Preflowers got pollinated as I was spraying them. Most are good. I squeezed them and the ones that were bad cracked. I'm thinking the CS soaked in while the seeds were maturing.
> 
> Here's a wed cake mom getting that banana cookie pollen. These will prob be the first to go.
> 
> View attachment 4282903


so much for sleep you post this now I'm wide awake


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Night all can't wait up got work in morn


g'night sir


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 14, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah that's the reason I popped mendo purp urkle. Bc I have a cut my dad put alot work into back in the day. I call it 90s purps. Every single pheno turns purple. Smells identical to grape big league chew gum. It has original urkle in it. I wanna back cross it again to my dads. Both fems. The cut is female from reg seed. And the mendos are s1. So if one of them is really nice. I wanna reverse either it or the 90s purps. And back cross it to make fems. And hopefully bottle neck the urkle. He put a ton of work into. Selecting. I can remember seeing 30-40- black plants in my dads garage office when i was little. It was this. 8-9 weeks she starts turning purple, like clock work every time. And is ready to chop. If you take her clear to 11 weeks. She super couch lock and black as coal. I've run this same cut over 20 times over the years. It's the only cut I've held the longest.


I have a Mendo Purps pheno of Blackwater that is so purple it's almost black. I've posted pics in chuckers paradise since I hit it with my BMR leaning Nigerian Sunshine. Seeds should be ready soon as yesterday was Day 70. My Mendo pheno really only goes 8 weeks and is dense af and prone to PM.

The NS BMR calyx turns bright fuschia. I'm hoping for a good cross there. I'm about to hit my MPB with STS and let her self. She's tired and needs to be tissue cultured too.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Well I had a bunch of banana cookie seeds but they were all in the pre flowers. I cracked a few open and the shells were empty. Thinking they stayed in the pods to long. There was a few that already germinated in the pods. Gave em all the squeeze test and most were hard and didnt crack so those are good. I'm gonna stick them all in water and see if they pop.
> 
> View attachment 4282861


Typically pollinated preflowers (on or near stalks) are from residual pollen. I had a male jizzing in a veg tent and had a plant with about 2 dozen mature seeds around week four. Glad I noticed them.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Everybody wants these.


Doing it both ways as wc as the mom and BC as the mom. Results may differ but you can get the best of both. I have both cuts and would put them seeds up against anything I've ever seen here or anywhere else.
GG4 wed cake is another one, I'm popping 250 of each in a few months and taking 2 winners to breed into each other as well as other stuff. The sundae is 1 that's staying permanently as a few others. There are so many good crosses here it's really difficult to pick just 1. 
In all honesty from growing everything I have if I was paying for these seeds and could only get 1 pack it would be the GG4 x Wed Cake. Both plants check every box and fill any voids the other one has left.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Doing it both ways as wc as the mom and BC as the mom. Results may differ but you can get the best of both. I have both cuts and would put them seeds up against anything I've ever seen here or anywhere else.
> GG4 wed cake is another one, I'm popping 250 of each in a few months and taking 2 winners to breed into each other as well as other stuff. The sundae is 1 that's staying permanently as a few others. There are so many good crosses here it's really difficult to pick just 1.
> In all honesty from growing everything I have if I was paying for these seeds and could only get 1 pack it would be the GG4 x Wed Cake. Both plants check every box and fill any voids the other one has left.


nice this is gonna be insane ggxwc was a choice of mine thanks for putting everyone on lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Typically pollinated preflowers (on or near stalks) are from residual pollen. I had a male jizzing in a veg tent and had a plant with about 2 dozen mature seeds around week four. Glad I noticed them.


Yeah they was the flower room moms being reversed. There was GG4 and ECSd and a couple others that was dropping at the th time. I was spraying the banana cookies as she went in after the fact so those preflowers got hit but also sprayed with CS which explains why they are hollow. Not all were though. I found 3 partially germinated in the pods and theres about 10 that are good.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 14, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> nice this is gonna be insane ggxwc was a choice of mine thanks for putting everyone on lol


My bad lol..where u at on the list. I mean everyone can see the videos and all the pics. But yeah both them plants are seriously special.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 14, 2019)

Sundae is a strain i never heard of until now but i love fruity pebbles so now I want to try it lol what I don't pick I'm definitely buying shit ill be happy with a pack I'm excited af to run any of these, 3/4 of the way I believe


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 15, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Sundae is a strain i never heard of until now but i love fruity pebbles so now I want to try it lol what I don't pick I'm definitely buying I'm excited at to run these, 3/4 of the way I believe


I just went and looked. Yeah I have 5 more wed cake coming in now and 2 are gonna be wed cake gg4. If they get taken up on the first drop the next drop will be about 3 weeks after so you'll have the option to get some than. That goes for anyone really.


----------



## Sebud (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> My bad lol..where u at on the list. I mean everyone can see the videos and all the pics. But yeah both them plants are seriously special.


Yea I'm like 34 or so on the list. That was going to be one of my choices also but no matter all the GG4s are going to be special.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I just went and looked. Yeah I have 5 more wed cake coming in now and 2 are gonna be wed cake gg4. If they get taken up on the first drop the next drop will be about 3 weeks after so you'll have the option to get some than. That goes for anyone really.


as long as I can grab them will be all that really matters to me I really am not passing these up i just hope that falls on a good pay week and not a bill week lol


----------



## Sebud (Feb 15, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> as long as I can grab will be all that really matters to me just hope that falls on a good pay week and not a bill week lol


Sweat


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 15, 2019)

Sebud said:


> Yea I'm like 34 or so on the list. That was going to be one of my choices also but no matter all the GG4s are going to be special.


If It was me though i would also grab 3 mac packs. There fems and free lol. 12 seeds in a pack that's 36 mac fems. You gonna get some mutants but you damn sure gonna find a keeper. 
That mac is a truly special plant. It's like an alien plant as it looks nothing like anything else or even smells like anything else. It truly is special if you can tolerate weird growth and slow veg


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> If It was me though i would also grab 3 mac packs. There fems and free lol. 12 seeds in a pack that's 36 mac fems. You gonna get some mutants but you damn sure gonna find a keeper.
> That mac is a truly special plant. It's like an alien plant as it looks nothing like anything else or even smells like anything else. It truly is special if you can tolerate weird growth and slow veg


planned a straight mac as well the ggxwc and sundaexbc truly Ill be happy with what I can get then try to buy what I cant


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 15, 2019)

We need to start a clon


Heisenbeans said:


> If It was me though i would also grab 3 mac packs. There fems and free lol. 12 seeds in a pack that's 36 mac fems. You gonna get some mutants but you damn sure gonna find a keeper.
> That mac is a truly special plant. It's like an alien plant as it looks nothing like anything else or even smells like anything else. It truly is special if you can tolerate weird growth and slow veg


When are you planning your first drop? Us West Coasters want so gooey love.


----------



## Sebud (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> If It was me though i would also grab 3 mac packs. There fems and free lol. 12 seeds in a pack that's 36 mac fems. You gonna get some mutants but you damn sure gonna find a keeper.
> That mac is a truly special plant. It's like an alien plant as it looks nothing like anything else or even smells like anything else. It truly is special if you can tolerate weird growth and slow veg


Slow veg no problem I grow for myself. Figured MAC X Mac wouldn't last long first go around.
Which would you choose for pain relief couch affect?


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 15, 2019)

Yeah the GGxWC was gonna be my first pick too, lol, I was gonna keep quiet about it though.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 15, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Yeah the GGxWC was gonna be my first pick too, lol, I was gonna keep quiet about it though.


sure, sure it was. you only want it cause I want it and you're higher on the list lolol


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 15, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> sure, sure it was. you only want it cause I want it and you're higher on the list lolol


Lol, I only know where I'm at brother.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 15, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Lol, I only know where I'm at brother.


I assumed your position lmfao


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 15, 2019)

Sebud said:


> Slow veg no problem I grow for myself. Figured MAC X Mac wouldn't last long first go around.
> Which would you choose for pain relief couch affect?


Pain relief couch banana cookies all day with that BlackBerry kush. A purple punch banana cookie would get it done.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Pain relief couch banana cookies all day with that BlackBerry kush. A purple punch banana cookie would get it done.


Yes, it definitely would.


----------



## bighitter420 (Feb 15, 2019)

So many choices........I think im around 50th but I know ill be very happy.


----------



## Sebud (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Pain relief couch banana cookies all day with that BlackBerry kush. A purple punch banana cookie would get it done.


Thanks


----------



## klx (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> If It was me though i would also grab 3 mac packs. There fems and free lol. 12 seeds in a pack that's 36 mac fems. You gonna get some mutants but you damn sure gonna find a keeper.
> That mac is a truly special plant. It's like an alien plant as it looks nothing like anything else or even smells like anything else. It truly is special if you can tolerate weird growth and slow veg


Archive was saying MAC is Dutch terps - White Widow/White Rhino/Great White Shark terps. Cap chimed in and pretty much agreed. Not saying there is anything wrong with that but I do find it funny that the hypest strain of the month smells like white widow.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 15, 2019)

I just counted my spot 75/92 opie you're 31 and hitter you're 54 sebud 34


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 15, 2019)

Yeah the mac is definitely a special kind of plant. It really is crazy in every sense. The mutant thing seems real after me growing her. She roots super nice and fast but no side branching. It's like a SOG dream. You'll get a couple branches at the bottom but she grows straight up with short nodes. The buds on her are fuking huge. So dense and smells like chemical cologne. The bitch is special. I would imagine Good crosses are gonna produce dome fire ass keepers I'm sure we will see posted here.
I have a GG4 mac and banana cookie mac going also.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Feb 15, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> I just counted my spot 75/92 opie you're 31 and hitter you're 54 sebud 34


What page is this list on.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 15, 2019)

klx said:


> Archive was saying MAC is Dutch terps - White Widow/White Rhino/Great White Shark terps. Cap chimed in and pretty much agreed. Not saying there is anything wrong with that but I do find it funny that the hypest strain of the month smells like white widow.


Yeah they are both right. It has that chemically kind of strong musty cologne. Almost like a stinky armpit covered up with CK or some shit.

It really is a greasy ass fukin plant.
Hardest plant to get pollen sacks out of.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah the mac is definitely a special kind of plant. It really is crazy in every sense. The mutant thing seems real after me growing her. She roots super nice and fast but no side branching. It's like a SOG dream. You'll get a couple branches at the bottom but she grows straight up with short nodes. The buds on her are fuking huge. So dense and smells like chemical cologne. The bitch is special. I would imagine Good crosses are gonna produce dome fire ass keepers I'm sure we will see posted here.
> I have a GG4 mac and banana cookie mac going also.


ggxmac sounds fuego bro


big cfeezzie said:


> What page is this list on.


192


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 15, 2019)

@Heisenbeans I just cruised over to your website. So one cannot be a tester with some sort of grow journal? Can I scan and send the notebooks from when I was growing in the early 1990's and literally measuring every plant every day and documenting it? A required grow journal, that's funny. I'll wait for someone to just take my money.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 15, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> @Heisenbeans I just cruised over to your website. So one cannot be a tester with some sort of grow journal? Can I scan and send the notebooks from when I was growing in the early 1990's and literally measuring every plant every day and documenting it? A required grow journal, that's funny. I'll wait for someone to just take my money.


Yeah that's for full time testers I send free shit to. It's really been more of a pain in the ass but it has been helpful. Theres people signed up there getting shit they just dont know it yet lol.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 15, 2019)

I signed up on the website back on the 1st and it's saying I didn't how fuckin rude need to talk to Michael I suppose


----------



## Sebud (Feb 15, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> I signed up on the website back on the 1st and it's saying I didn't how fuckin rude need to talk to Michael I suppose


I tried login and all it ask was that I reverify my email.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 15, 2019)

Sebud said:


> I tried login and all it ask was that I reverify my email.


It told me it couldn't find my credentials o well tomorrow I'll figure that out I stayed up entirely too late tn


----------



## Sebud (Feb 15, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> It told me it couldn't find my credentials o well tomorrow I'll figure that out I stayed up entirely too late tn


night good luck sure they'll take care of you


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 15, 2019)

Sebud said:


> night good luck sure they'll take care of you


Thanks bro gnight TTY tomorrow but yeah it's whatever not worried about being taken care of just liked being one of the first to sign up lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 15, 2019)

Well what did my pussy ass miss with my 24 hour hangover?


----------



## poor boy (Feb 15, 2019)

I got a feeling today is going to be a great day for everyone lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 15, 2019)

Yesterday was bad for me shit thru a strainer puking ever clear and trying to trim and harvest 2 plants them going to be some ugly manicured buds


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 15, 2019)

Popped in here for like 15 minutes probably missed a lot of good info .


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 15, 2019)

Every time I look at the list it's a diff fav I'm stuck on. Lol. A jet fueled banana cookie sounds like a dream toke. Could that be called a rocket powered banana? I like that name, what do the masses think? Lol.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm afraid these are gonna sell out like the night i waited up all night for bieber tickets fall asleep for one hour and they were none left to be had ;( ......


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 15, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Every time I look at the list it's a diff fav I'm stuck on. Lol. A jet fueled banana cookie sounds like a dream toke. Could that be called a rocket powered banana? I like that name, what do the masses think? Lol.


I'd be tempted to go with "A Rocket in Yer Pocket". Either way...it's evident it's already givin out lots of hard ons in this thread...


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 15, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Well what did my pussy ass miss with my 24 hour hangover?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 15, 2019)

Oh I wasn't chugging it I was dropping a shot in my beer mug but yea on a 4 day weekend and wrecked I was


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 15, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Every time I look at the list it's a diff fav I'm stuck on. Lol. A jet fueled banana cookie sounds like a dream toke. Could that be called a rocket powered banana? I like that name, what do the masses think? Lol.


There isn't a bad choice on his list enough variety to cater to all .


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 15, 2019)

I prefer citrus fruit type terps and taste the jet fuel tastes not my fav but usually killer potent I am leaning MACDingo Wedding Pie and Ghost X GG a variety. Buy the rest I want after


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 15, 2019)

Like Baskin Robbins


----------



## gwheels (Feb 15, 2019)

How do you get these marvelous seeds?


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah the mac is definitely a special kind of plant. It really is crazy in every sense. The mutant thing seems real after me growing her. She roots super nice and fast but no side branching. It's like a SOG dream. You'll get a couple branches at the bottom but she grows straight up with short nodes. The buds on her are fuking huge. So dense and smells like chemical cologne. The bitch is special. I would imagine Good crosses are gonna produce dome fire ass keepers I'm sure we will see posted here.
> I have a GG4 mac and banana cookie mac going also.


Well, looks like you've just changed my mind about the Mac. I grow in a very large quantity of 2-liters...sog, flowering straight from rooted clone. I specifically need strains that grow straight up with no side branching and that pack on the buds on a single cola. This sounds perfect. Gonna have to find a Mac mom that is mutant-free. Damn, this is fun. Thx, Heisen!


----------



## Turpman (Feb 15, 2019)

gwheels said:


> How do you get these marvelous seeds?


Win or buy.


----------



## Turpman (Feb 15, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Well what did my pussy ass miss with my 24 hour hangover?



You dint miss much. A nice giveaway. And a bunch of I'm out- I'm in- fuck im out- no I'm still in- nope still in in in in in nope out. LOL


----------



## gwheels (Feb 15, 2019)

I will keep my eyes peeled for offerings. I need a shorter plant structure (cobs at a 5 foot 2 clearance) so something that works for that would be ideal. I love everything but lemon terps..bleh. top it to 10 or 12 and flip it. What would be the best upcoming strain for that kind of thing ? They have always looked fire. I have been watching a while..

I am a hobbyiest that recently aquired a house with a 13 x 6 foot grow room space for me. 5 foot 2. A lot bigger than my 4 x 4 tent but lacking clearance. Running autopots and bubble buckets next round.


----------



## Turpman (Feb 15, 2019)

gwheels said:


> I will keep my eyes peeled for offerings. I need a shorter plant structure (cobs at a 5 foot 2 clearance) so something that works for that would be ideal. I love everything but lemon terps..bleh. top it to 10 or 12 and flip it. What would be the best upcoming strain for that kind of thing ? They have always looked fire. I have been watching a while..


I think the last one he revealed had the most Limonene.


----------



## Turpman (Feb 15, 2019)

Topanga CanyonOG it was.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 15, 2019)

Well I will be that miserable prick and just pre empt the next giveaway and say CLAIM lol


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 15, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> like the night i waited up all night for bieber tickets..


Lol, you should be removed from the list for saying this in front of people. 

Or maybe put on a different list.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 15, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Lol, you should be removed from the list for saying this in front of people.
> 
> Or maybe put on a different list.


clearly I was joking ..... or was i?!?! .... lol


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 15, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> clearly I was joking ..... or was i?!?! .... lol


I just appreciated the honesty...


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 15, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Topanga CanyonOG it was.


Also known as Hollywood Pure Kush I believe.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 15, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I just appreciated the honesty...


You were clearly buying for Your Daughter and friends that or I have found the It's Raining Men volunteer


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 15, 2019)

GMO hit up with banana cookies and few seeds in there. Should have quite a few. I have about 5 more GMO going on the top table in a week or so so I'll have a few more crosses.
Waiting on sunset sherbert,sundae driver,GMO,Corey, alien OG , pollen now. Shouldn't be much longer.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 15, 2019)

Claim lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 15, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Claim lol


That's a seed mom lol. No claiming that unless you see balls on it. Balls on a seed mom is a death sentence.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 15, 2019)

Man the amount of frost for being knocked up is crazy


----------



## led1k (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Really hope to reverse this sundae in the flower room. About 2 weeks I'll know if she reverses.
> 
> This one is loaded with wed cake seeds,1 loaded with banana cookie seeds.
> 
> View attachment 4282225


YES both please!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's a seed mom lol. No claiming that unless you see balls on it. Balls on a seed mom is a death sentence.


I was kidding hence the lol


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's a seed mom lol. No claiming that unless you see balls on it. Balls on a seed mom is a death sentence.



Hey Man, where do I find one of those Mountain Time clocks?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 15, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Hey Man, where do I find one of those Mountain Time clocks?


Lol that's funny. Took me a minute


----------



## tman42 (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> GMO hit up with banana cookies and few seeds in there. Should have quite a few. I have about 5 more GMO going on the top table in a week or so so I'll have a few more crosses.
> Waiting on sunset sherbert,sundae driver,GMO,Corey, alien OG , pollen now. Shouldn't be much longer.
> 
> 
> ...


I definitely want one of this one!


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 15, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Hey Man, where do I find one of those Mountain Time clocks?


Actually, I was wondering which mountain he was referring too? Lol


----------



## ss nimrod (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> GMO hit up with banana cookies and few seeds in there. Should have quite a few. I have about 5 more GMO going on the top table in a week or so so I'll have a few more crosses.
> Waiting on sunset sherbert,sundae driver,GMO,Corey, alien OG , pollen now. Shouldn't be much longer.
> 
> 
> ...


This is one of the nicest things I've ever seen, just Wow!


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 15, 2019)

Yes sir. Another one I want. 

Wedding cake x Black Banana Cookies
Gmo x Black Banana Cookies
And not sure if I want the BBC s1s for the third one or not. I know I def want those for sure.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 15, 2019)

ss nimrod said:


> This is one of the nicest things I've ever seen, just Wow!


Thanks man, I ask myself every day wtf am i doing. Im gonna have to hire someone to help me or go back to running 3 scrogs of green and selling weight. This is truly alot of work, Just pulling pollen sacks takes me 8 hours a week, Not counting all the clone propagating and taking care of all the dirt plants, Keeping everything separated and organized in the seed mom rooms,including the seed moms.Making Teas, keeping the DWC systems in check and everything else on top of keeping up with all the customers and making sure everyone gets there seeds. Someone i could trust that lived close to me would be a fucking godsend.
I know some of you dont like @Gu~ but i truly have a new found respect for the dude and building what he did. And he is not even dealing with fems. He has one pollen source to keep track of. only a crazy person would take on this bullshit. Ive had the flu for a week so that isnt helping shit either.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 15, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yes sir. Another one I want.
> 
> Wedding cake x Black Banana Cookies
> Gmo x Black Banana Cookies
> And not sure if I want the BBC s1s for the third one or not. I know I def want those for sure.


Sundae Banana cookies or bridezilla. anything MAC, wedding Pie x cake all that shit gonna be fire


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Thanks man, I ask myself every day wtf am i doing. Im gonna have to hire someone to help me or go back to running 3 scrogs of green and selling weight. This is truly alot of work, Just pulling pollen sacks takes me 8 hours a week, Not counting all the clone propagating and taking care of all the dirt plants, Keeping everything separated and organized in the seed mom rooms,including the seed moms.Making Teas, keeping the DWC systems in check and everything else on top of keeping up with all the customers and making sure everyone gets there seeds. Someone i could trust that lived close to me would be a fucking godsend.
> I know some of you dont like @Gu~ but i truly have a new found respect for the dude and building what he did. And he is not even dealing with fems. He has one pollen source to keep track of. only a crazy person would take on this bullshit. Ive had the flu for a week so that isnt helping shit either.


I'd love to give you a hand in all this brother, really would, but I'm no where near ya. I do appreciate all that your doing for everyone. Thank you, very much!


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 15, 2019)

Honey we're moving!!! A new venture, shit be poppin!!!!


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 15, 2019)

The flu sucks. Had a stomach flu a week ago, had to feed the girls a neem and kelp tea while puking and taking care of my 1 year old between rounds. Not fun but had to be done, and wife is a sissy girl when sick and couldn't get out of bed. I'm getting too old for this shit. Who'd of thought I'd be almost 50 with a toddler, lol.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Thanks man, I ask myself every day wtf am i doing. Im gonna have to hire someone to help me or go back to running 3 scrogs of green and selling weight. This is truly alot of work, Just pulling pollen sacks takes me 8 hours a week, Not counting all the clone propagating and taking care of all the dirt plants, Keeping everything separated and organized in the seed mom rooms,including the seed moms.Making Teas, keeping the DWC systems in check and everything else on top of keeping up with all the customers and making sure everyone gets there seeds. Someone i could trust that lived close to me would be a fucking godsend.
> I know some of you dont like @Gu~ but i truly have a new found respect for the dude and building what he did. And he is not even dealing with fems. He has one pollen source to keep track of. only a crazy person would take on this bullshit. Ive had the flu for a week so that isnt helping shit either.


sorry to hear youre sick, you're the man for still doing all of this for us especially while sick. Like Opie said we all truly appreciate what your doing for us thank you so fuckin much. The genetics youre bringing to the table for us is insane cannot wait to get any of the packs listed all of them will be fireeee!


Opie1971 said:


> I'd love to give you a hand in all this brother


So would I just to learn and give this man a hand would be a blessing


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 15, 2019)

truthfully am getting sick of Calgary myself I could easily go nomad summertime


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 15, 2019)

Calgary eh! Haven't been there since 91. They make that place cool yet? Lol. I kid I kid. Had a blast for a summer, then left when winter came. Brrrrrr!!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 15, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> Calgary eh! Haven't been there since 91. They make that place cool yet? Lol. I kid I kid. Had a blast for a summer, then left when winter came. Brrrrrr!!


Well it's still fucking cold here


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I know some of you dont like @Gu~ but i truly have a new found respect for the dude and building what he did.


Wait 'til you're full time shucking seeds. I used to think trimming the finished sticky was the worst chore in the hobby.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 15, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> truthfully am getting sick of Calgary myself I could easily go nomad summertime


Also sick of the weather here in Alberta....


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 15, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Also sick of the weather here in Alberta....


That You in the middle of Your pic? ........just bustin Your balls


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 15, 2019)

Been an awesome winter in Nova Scotia. I think there's been 10 days lower than -10, and had to shovel once. Sure beats 2015, when it was -20 for 2 months straight, and couldn't throw the snow over the banks of my driveway in April. Still sick of winter though, it's been here since Oct FFS.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 15, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Wait 'til you're full time shucking seeds. I used to think trimming the finished sticky was the worst chore in the hobby.


I been throwing all of it in the trash, Not much you can do with female pollen sacks.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 15, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Wait 'til you're full time shucking seeds. I used to think trimming the finished sticky was the worst chore in the hobby.


Please forgive my ignorance (again) but what is the proper way to harvest seeds? 
I've got some accidental S1s in this crop and will be harvesting in a week or so.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 15, 2019)

@Heathen Raider I am more Ricky then Julian or Bubbles...


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 15, 2019)

holy fuck ricky is hilarious.

worst case ontario


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 15, 2019)

Would love a new venture to get into if you were in these parts...


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 15, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Please forgive my ignorance (again) but what is the proper way to harvest seeds?
> I've got some accidental S1s in this crop and will be harvesting in a week or so.


If you're gonna try and salvage some decent smoke, I know of no other way than hand picking them out, but I'm still a relative newbie. If you don't care about the smoke, I severely over dry the plant, then crush the buds over an elevated left side of a Blue Oyster Cult double LP jacket. The seeds roll to the middle.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 15, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> If you're gonna try and salvage some decent smoke, I know of no other way than hand picking them out, but I'm still a relative newbie. If you don't care about the smoke, I severely over dry the plant, then crush the buds over an elevated left side of a Blue Oyster Cult double LP jacket. The seeds roll to the middle.


Some of us have smoked lots of commercial buds and use a DVD cause we are millennials. It was tough in the early 2000's when I was a scared young stoner asking random shady characters walking down the street if they knew where us high schoolers could find a dime!


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 15, 2019)

topanga .... I always called her tobangher.... get it ... lol idk if some of you even remember boy meets world


----------



## poor boy (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> GMO hit up with banana cookies and few seeds in there. Should have quite a few. I have about 5 more GMO going on the top table in a week or so so I'll have a few more crosses.
> Waiting on sunset sherbert,sundae driver,GMO,Corey, alien OG , pollen now. Shouldn't be much longer.
> 
> 
> ...





Heisenbeans said:


> Thanks man, I ask myself every day wtf am i doing. Im gonna have to hire someone to help me or go back to running 3 scrogs of green and selling weight. This is truly alot of work, Just pulling pollen sacks takes me 8 hours a week, Not counting all the clone propagating and taking care of all the dirt plants, Keeping everything separated and organized in the seed mom rooms,including the seed moms.Making Teas, keeping the DWC systems in check and everything else on top of keeping up with all the customers and making sure everyone gets there seeds. Someone i could trust that lived close to me would be a fucking godsend.
> I know some of you dont like @Gu~ but i truly have a new found respect for the dude and building what he did. And he is not even dealing with fems. He has one pollen source to keep track of. only a crazy person would take on this bullshit. Ive had the flu for a week so that isnt helping shit either.


Sign me up I'm on my way


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 15, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> Some of us have smoked lots of commercial buds and use a DVD cause we are millennials. It was tough in the early 2000's when I was a scared young stoner asking random shady characters walking down the street if they knew where us high schoolers could find a dime!


Early 2000's? 
Wow, you are old! (not) 

In the 80s, dime bag = 7grams.


----------



## Turpman (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I been throwing all of it in the trash, Not much you can do with female pollen sacks.


If you check out one of green points vid on YouTube he shows a seed/chaff separator. You seem DIY enough to build one. Shop vac some wood. Would be your helping hand.

Edit hears the link air lift table.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 15, 2019)

Well went to see if I had any autos to run while waiting on Heisenbeans and all the good ones I had got lost in a move apparently . found a pack of crop king from long ago but fuck no on running those know . long story short I'm ready to go and so is my wallet  have a god day all its snowing where I be ..stay warm keep ya ladies warm as well


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Thanks man, I ask myself every day wtf am i doing. Im gonna have to hire someone to help me or go back to running 3 scrogs of green and selling weight. This is truly alot of work, Just pulling pollen sacks takes me 8 hours a week, Not counting all the clone propagating and taking care of all the dirt plants, Keeping everything separated and organized in the seed mom rooms,including the seed moms.Making Teas, keeping the DWC systems in check and everything else on top of keeping up with all the customers and making sure everyone gets there seeds. Someone i could trust that lived close to me would be a fucking godsend.
> I know some of you dont like @Gu~ but i truly have a new found respect for the dude and building what he did. And he is not even dealing with fems. He has one pollen source to keep track of. only a crazy person would take on this bullshit. Ive had the flu for a week so that isnt helping shit either.


You have no idea how much fun it would be to be your first employee and take part in doing this, making all these S1s, crosses, and being around all this fire all day. It's just a pipe dream though. Got to stick with my real job which is not remotely as much fun. Actually, there is no fun involved in it at all. But it does pay the bills.

I guess you'll wind up with a few employees eventually, unless you scale back to a manageable level.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 15, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Well went to see if I had any autos to run while waiting on Heisenbeans and all the good ones I had got lost in a move apparently . found a pack of crop king from long ago but fuck no on running those know . long story short I'm ready to go and so is my wallet  have a god day all its snowing where I be ..stay warm keep ya ladies warm as well


I had luck with haze/cheese from CK. Why the bad blood?


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 15, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> In the 70's, Columbian Gold and Red Bud for 90 bucks a QP. Those were the days. lol
> What a taste that weed had. Seedless Green buds for 80/oz too.
> I was a lucky teenager. lol


In 1995, I was in Costa Rica for a student exchange program with my university. There were 35 of us, and we were riding around on a charter bus to different places in the country, staying in hotels, while our professors gave lectures from the front of the bus with a microphone on tropical biology and environmental geology. We stopped in Gulfito, near the Panamanian border, and a few of us went off and found a kilo of weed for $200. It was typical Mexican brick weed, but it was potent. We split it up among all the smokers among us and it lasted the whole trip. We had to dump some when we left. Never saw prices like that in the US.


----------



## Sebud (Feb 15, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Early 2000's?
> Wow, you are old! (not)
> 
> In the 80s, dime bag = 7grams.


Early 70s a dime bag was 4fingers x 2Fingers no scale needed.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 15, 2019)

Sebud said:


> Early 70s a dime bag was 4fingers x 2Fingers no scale needed.


and you never used condoms right?


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Thanks man, I ask myself every day wtf am i doing. Im gonna have to hire someone to help me.


It's a shame you don't have a few early retirees like me close by with mucho spare time on their hands to clean shake/pack seed packs and smoke shake and finger hash from the mommies all day.

That'd sure beat the fuck out of my Wal Mart Greeter job.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 15, 2019)

ECSD bastards coming up.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 15, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> You have no idea how much fun it would be to be your first employee and take part in doing this, making all these S1s, crosses, and being around all this fire all day. It's just a pipe dream though. Got to stick with my real job which is not remotely as much fun. Actually, there is no fun involved in it at all. But it does pay the bills.
> 
> I guess you'll wind up with a few employees eventually, unless you scale back to a manageable level.


I would move to work for Heisenbeans. Serious


----------



## Sebud (Feb 15, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> and you never used condoms right?


That's not how my mama raised me.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 15, 2019)

ten at a time for a dime ..... back in my day we used to go ten at a time for a dime....


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> ECSD bastards coming up.
> 
> View attachment 4283229


One wants it more than rest lol


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 15, 2019)

Sebud said:


> That's not how my mama raised me.


hellI never used em, buuut my wife and i do have 4 kids though.... love the little buggers


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 15, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> It's a shame you don't have a few early retirees like me close by with mucho spare time on their hands to clean shake/pack seed packs and smoke shake and finger hash from the mommies all day.
> 
> That'd sure beat the fuck out of my Wal Mart Greeter job.


No shit. I got a nephew that helps me time to time mostly with lights and building shit. Super cool dude hes just always busy doing so much other shit.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 15, 2019)

Isnt imitation the most sincere form of flattery?? Or some shit like that? 

Popped into the GPS thread to see Gu talking about his new venture....he just got the Corey haim stardawg cut and is reversing her to hit some cuts and make some fem seeds. I think it's awesome to see @Heisenbeans inspiring some tricks. Its seems to have lit a fire under him cuz he's now doing all the shit you called him out for.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 15, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Isnt imitation the most sincere form of flattery?? Or some shit like that?
> 
> Popped into the GPS thread to see Gu talking about his new venture....he just got the Corey haim stardawg cut and is reversing her to hit some cuts and make some fem seeds. I think it's awesome to see @Heisenbeans inspiring some tricks. Its seems to have lit a fire under him cuz he's now doing all the shit you called him out for.


First rule to success in any business is hire people smarter than you. Glad to see the ol chap making progress and innovation. Competition is better products for the consumers


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 15, 2019)

coppershot said:


> @Heathen Raider I am more Ricky then Julian or Bubbles...





Heisenbeans said:


> No shit. I got a nephew that helps me time to time mostly with lights and building shit. Super cool dude hes just always busy doing so much other shit.





nc208 said:


> Isnt imitation the most sincere form of flattery?? Or some shit like that?
> 
> Popped into the GPS thread to see Gu talking about his new venture....he just got the Corey haim stardawg cut and is reversing her to hit some cuts and make some fem seeds. I think it's awesome to see @Heisenbeans inspiring some tricks. Its seems to have lit a fire under him cuz he's now doing all the shit you called him out for.


thats cool actually but If I were him I would develope a completely different type male


----------



## Mr.Pickles (Feb 15, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Isnt imitation the most sincere form of flattery?? Or some shit like that?
> 
> Popped into the GPS thread to see Gu talking about his new venture....he just got the Corey haim stardawg cut and is reversing her to hit some cuts and make some fem seeds. I think it's awesome to see @Heisenbeans inspiring some tricks. Its seems to have lit a fire under him cuz he's now doing all the shit you called him out for.


Um yeah...BUT someone asked him about what Stardawg he reversed....his reply was...I think it is the Corey Haim cut...I need to verify!!! Fuckin kiddin me??? You use the same pollen donor for years...then ya want to make fem gear and can't remember what it is you have reversed??


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 15, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Isnt imitation the most sincere form of flattery?? Or some shit like that?
> 
> Popped into the GPS thread to see Gu talking about his new venture....he just got the Corey haim stardawg cut and is reversing her to hit some cuts and make some fem seeds. I think it's awesome to see @Heisenbeans inspiring some tricks. Its seems to have lit a fire under him cuz he's now doing all the shit you called him out for.


That would be so cool if Gu took all this to heart and started doing the right thing. Being transparent, taking photos of his actual seed moms and using those on his site, taking responsibility for the payofix BS, contacting the remaining bunk S1 customers and compensating them, restoring the gold nuggets or compensating those who lost them, etc. It's a long shot, but who knows?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 15, 2019)

Good to hire smart people better to hire honest and loyal people . I can train skills .


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Thanks man, I ask myself every day wtf am i doing. Im gonna have to hire someone to help me or go back to running 3 scrogs of green and selling weight. This is truly alot of work, Just pulling pollen sacks takes me 8 hours a week, Not counting all the clone propagating and taking care of all the dirt plants, Keeping everything separated and organized in the seed mom rooms,including the seed moms.Making Teas, keeping the DWC systems in check and everything else on top of keeping up with all the customers and making sure everyone gets there seeds. Someone i could trust that lived close to me would be a fucking godsend.
> I know some of you dont like @Gu~ but i truly have a new found respect for the dude and building what he did. And he is not even dealing with fems. He has one pollen source to keep track of. only a crazy person would take on this bullshit. Ive had the flu for a week so that isnt helping shit either.


If you were in Denver I'd be happy to help out. Just to be a part of it would be a fucking check off the bucket list.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 15, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> That would be so cool if Gu took all this to heart and started doing the right thing. Being transparent, taking photos of his actual seed moms and using those on his site, taking responsibility for the payofix BS, contacting the remaining bunk S1 customers and compensating them, restoring the gold nuggets or compensating those who lost them, etc. It's a long shot, but who knows?


Maybe He will , maybe He will send out a free pack to people who got burned who knows . I don't have a dog in that fight


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 15, 2019)

Got the first part of the expansion done today. Gotta have room for the new crop coming, heisenbeans gonna have a happy home. Hardest part was moving all the building materials n shit. Had one of my guys here helping me, even got the new shop door installed with his help. Oooohhhhhhwweeeeee! Fucking excited at the progress here.


----------



## INF Flux (Feb 15, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Got the first part of the expansion done today. Gotta have room for the new crop coming, heisenbeans gonna have a happy home. Hardest part was moving all the building materials n shit. Had one of my guys here helping me, even got the new shop door installed with his help. Oooohhhhhhwweeeeee! Fucking excited at the progress here.


Nice man, good to have room right? Just scored a ton of 2x6 and clear panels in the form of a "free greenhouse" listed on Craigslist. Had to demo the old structure there and get it all to my place but I have built a 21x12 sq ft building that far exceeds what I'd planned when budgeting for this. Still figuring out what to do with all the extra space. 
Heisenbeans are going to be reserved for the indoor, gonna pamper those to find my keepers.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 15, 2019)

I can't wait to smoke some of this Caboose hard Trainwreck leaner just a slow finisher then tent empty for some Atomic Heisen . Oh Wedding Pie how art thou Wedding Pie


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 15, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> Nice man, good to have room right? Just scored a ton of 2x6 and clear panels in the form of a "free greenhouse" listed on Craigslist. Had to demo the old structure there and get it all to my place but I have built a 21x12 sq ft building that far exceeds what I'd planned when budgeting for this. Still figuring out what to do with all the extra space.
> Heisenbeans are going to be reserved for the indoor, gonna pamper those to find my keepers.


Run a couple of hookers that hate to smoke weed in that extre space


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> No shit. I got a nephew that helps me time to time mostly with lights and building shit. Super cool dude hes just always busy doing so much other shit.


I makin of 24 strips. Still tryna decide how I wanna wire it. And order the driver(s) go through arrow so I can get it all together monday. Going with EB series 560mm, I really like the veg light Jus waiting on a reply cuz I'm not sure how many diodes are on each strip. Hopefully lookn at 1584 diodes over a 32x32. Just for the Black Banana Cookies crosses from you. I got time to get it all together before they are ready. And get the tent dialed. Bc its setup for veg right now. Ordered 30 1gal softies and 30 blocks of coco. Gonna pop em do a 21 day veg and flip. Thatll give me time to finish the other tents too.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 15, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> First rule to success in any business is hire people smarter than you. Glad to see the ol chap making progress and innovation. Competition is better products for the consumers


Still shady AF. You cant live in the shadows and then just pop out with rainbows and unicorn farts and everything be legit again. Dont work that way.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 15, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Still shady AF. You cant live in the shadows and then just pop with rainbows and unicorn darts and everything be legit again. Dont work that way.


Yo white quote me kick ass lighting including shipping to Canada for a 3 x 3 x 6.5


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 15, 2019)

Whyte


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 15, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Yo white quote me kick ass lighting including shipping to Canada for a 3 x 3 x 6.5


1.3 million dollhairs


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 15, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> Nice man, good to have room right? Just scored a ton of 2x6 and clear panels in the form of a "free greenhouse" listed on Craigslist. Had to demo the old structure there and get it all to my place but I have built a 21x12 sq ft building that far exceeds what I'd planned when budgeting for this. Still figuring out what to do with all the extra space.
> Heisenbeans are going to be reserved for the indoor, gonna pamper those to find my keepers.


I did outdoors 3 yrs. Got sick of the weather at the end of flower. Last falls weather fucked my whole crop off. Super low yield, still a great smoke but 6 plants did 7-8 oz last summer vs 2.5# from same # plants yr prior. Moved plants indoors last 3 weeks and made grow room for a new crop, not enough to last no yr outta that crop. Actually just bought a nice oz of super lemon haze to get me by a bit while they grow. Tasty.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 15, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> And order the driver(s) go through arrow so I can get it all together monday.


Monday is Presidents Day. Hope that doesn't screw you up.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 15, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Yo white quote me kick ass lighting including shipping to Canada for a 3 x 3 x 6.5


I'd build a 30x30 frame. With strips, mix between 3k and 4k. Or 3k and 35k your preference two drivers. 600w so you can dim it down. 4 far red initiators 4 deep reds to run the whole 12hr light cycle. Full wireless control. Shipped to your door. Prob around 700 shipped. Give or take. Theres several factors. Shipping to ya beadie eyed canadians aye is expensive. Southpark says you guys are beadie eyed flappy heads. Lol. Jus kidden no harm meant lol.


Edit: at 700 bucks shipped that equals $1.16/ per watt. Which is actually cheaper than that. Bc that includes my labor, and shipping. You wont find it cheaper anywhere. You can look. But you wont. Plus have all the features of control over other 120v devices from your hand. At all times.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 15, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> 1.3 million dollhairs


Well my normal response to that would be to kiss my Rebel dick but since I like ya I will just golf clap


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 15, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Monday is Presidents Day. Hope that doesn't screw you up.


Yup you're right. No biggie itll b here Tuesday then well prob Thursday bc fedex suck balls bc they never can find my house. I dont live near town. They always say we werent home. And jus skip us. Bastards.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 15, 2019)

I am an American first on the lighting spectrums I just want plug n play veg- flower next month I think I might just do it


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 15, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I'd build a 30x30 frame. With strips, mix between 3k and 4k. Or 3k and 35k your preference two drivers. 600w so you can dim it down. 4 far red initiators 4 deep reds to run the whole 12hr light cycle. Full wireless control. Shipped to your door. Prob around 700 shipped. Give or take. Theres several factors. Shipping to ya beadie eyed canadians aye is expensive. Southpark says you guys are beadie eyed flappy heads. Lol. Jus kidden no harm meant lol.
> 
> 
> Edit: at 700 bucks shipped that equals $1.16/ per watt. Which is actually cheaper than that. Bc that includes my labor, and shipping. You wont find it cheaper anywhere. You can look. But you wont. Plus have all the features of control over other 120v devices from your hand. At all times.


What do you use for your far red and red?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 15, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yup you're right. No biggie itll b here Tuesday then well prob Thursday bc fedex suck balls bc they never can find my house. I dont live near town. They always say we werent home. And jus skip us. Bastards.


When I get another tent you’re my guy. Or in the meantime have you configure a deep red and far red setup for my HLG600.


----------



## INF Flux (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm a fan of the EB's


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 15, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> I'm a fan of the EB'sView attachment 4283445


sturdy things, i kicked the shit out of mine rebuilding my light to get it in my new tent. 

Great little lights.


----------



## led1k (Feb 16, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> That's one of them I want. Bbc x wedding cake


YEEEEESSSS! Can't wait!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 16, 2019)

led1k said:


> YEEEEESSSS! Can't wait!


There already made. Seeds are loaded in the cake. Just waiting to mature now


----------



## led1k (Feb 16, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> There already made. Seeds are loaded in the cake. Just waiting to mature now


I'd love to have a pack as soon as you're able. Not cutting in line just want to be in the queue.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 16, 2019)

led1k said:


> I'd love to have a pack as soon as you're able. Not cutting in line just want to be in the queue.


I have a few more cakes going to flower in a couple days. Theyll be plenty.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 16, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have a few more cakes going to flower in a couple days. Theyll be plenty.


When do you think you'll have some adub crosses up?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 16, 2019)

I just live in Canada


whytewidow said:


> I'd build a 30x30 frame. With strips, mix between 3k and 4k. Or 3k and 35k your preference two drivers. 600w so you can dim it down. 4 far red initiators 4 deep reds to run the whole 12hr light cycle. Full wireless control. Shipped to your door. Prob around 700 shipped. Give or take. Theres several factors. Shipping to ya beadie eyed canadians aye is expensive. Southpark says you guys are beadie eyed flappy heads. Lol. Jus kidden no harm meant lol.
> 
> 
> Edit: at 700 bucks shipped that equals $1.16/ per watt. Which is actually cheaper than that. Bc that includes my labor, and shipping. You wont find it cheaper anywhere. You can look. But you wont. Plus have all the features of control over other 120v devices from your hand. At all times.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 16, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I just live in Canada


Send me a private msg we can talk Turkey bout that lighting


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 16, 2019)

do you live near letterkenny?


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 16, 2019)

cake s1's, mmmmmmmmmm. Fast fuckin delivery, by the way, HB, muchas gracias. Have to do some rearrangin to get ready.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 16, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> do you live near letterkenny?


I am about as Non Canadian as You can get my Family fought in the Carolinas in the First War of Independence


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 16, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I am about as Non Canadian as You can get my Family fought in the Carolinas in the First War of Independence


On the Colonial side the Tories are present day Canadians


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 16, 2019)

Those cake crosses are going to be like fine dining


----------



## main cola (Feb 16, 2019)

Got those bastards seeds in ,,Quick shipping and nice packaging ,,Thank you sir


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 16, 2019)

main cola said:


> Got those bastards seeds in ,,Quick shipping and nice packaging ,,Thank you sir View attachment 4283621


Lucky duck ... Congrats


----------



## main cola (Feb 16, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Lucky duck ... Congrats


Thank you.. I think we’re all going to be lucky running Heisenbeans seeds..Can’t wait to see all the fire that’s about to happen


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 16, 2019)

main cola said:


> Thank you.. I think we’re all going to be lucky running Heisenbeans seeds..Can’t wait to see all the fire that’s about to happen


Yes we are lucky .can't wait. Treat them bastards right


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 16, 2019)

main cola said:


> Got those bastards seeds in ,,Quick shipping and nice packaging ,,Thank you sir View attachment 4283621


very nice lucky b$t#d


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 16, 2019)

main cola said:


> Thank you.. I think we’re all going to be lucky running Heisenbeans seeds..Can’t wait to see all the fire that’s about to happen


Get them fuckers soaking


----------



## main cola (Feb 16, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Get them fuckers soaking


You know it. I’ll be soaking them today


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 16, 2019)

main cola said:


> You know it. I’ll be soaking them today


I’ll be joining you soaking these today

@Heisenbeans thanks man


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 16, 2019)

Glad you guys got em. Look forward to the reports. That jet fuel is super strong. I'm pretty sure the gg4 is the she dad. There may be a few s1s mixed in there. I'll have some more this week. 
Wont be much longer on the first drop.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 16, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Glad you guys got em. Look forward to the reports. That jet fuel is super strong. I'm pretty sure the gg4 is the she dad. There may be a few s1s mixed in there. I'll have some more this week.
> Wont be much longer on the first drop.


Cool cool.. I'm over here waiting like a kid a few days before xmas.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 16, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> I’ll be joining you soaking these today
> View attachment 4283639
> @Heisenbeans thanks man


So after opening the beans 3 of them were soft and popped right open with a light squeeze, tap roots popped out with the squeeze so there may have been moisture in the shipping container any way here are the other 5 taking a bath


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 16, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> So after opening the beans 3 of them were soft and popped right open with a light squeeze, tap roots popped out with the squeeze so there may have been moisture in the shipping container any way here are the other 5 taking a bathView attachment 4283653


Yeah I had to pull the dehumidifier from the flower room and put it in the seed mom room to avoid any of them issues. I got a new one going in the flower room to keep the humidity down now. I had seeds popping in the pods on the branches lol. The bastard seeds not really at the top of my priority list. They will still be good though to give you guys some shit to run in the meantime.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 16, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah I had to pull the dehumidifier from the flower room and put it in the seed mom room to avoid any of them issues. I got a new one going in the flower room to keep the humidity down now. I had seeds popping in the pods on the branches lol. The bastard seeds not really at the top of my priority list. They will still be good though to give you guys some shit to run in the meantime.


Yea man no worries at all these will be up and running in no time. That last post was in no way a complaint just letting everyone know why 5 were dropped instead of all 8


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 16, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Yea man no worries at all these will be up and running in no time. That last post was in no way a complaint just letting everyone know why 5 were dropped instead of all 8


That's the fastest germination I have ever seen lol


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 16, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's the fastest germination I have ever seen lol


Its cause there magic beans I knew it.. Lol


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 16, 2019)

Thats the new ticket for breeders....pre-germinated seeds lol


Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah I had to pull the dehumidifier from the flower room and put it in the seed mom room to avoid any of them issues. I got a new one going in the flower room to keep the humidity down now. I had seeds popping in the pods on the branches lol. The bastard seeds not really at the top of my priority list. They will still be good though to give you guys some shit to run in the meantime.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 16, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's the fastest germination I have ever seen lol


These will go into a tent with chuckers paradise gear and some Brisco country gear it will be a 100 percent RIU tent this run

With brisco and chuckers gear about a week ahead of these girls


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 16, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thats the new ticket for breeders....pre-germinated seeds lol


Lmao yup


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thats the new ticket for breeders....pre-germinated seeds lol


Why not?


----------



## main cola (Feb 16, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> So after opening the beans 3 of them were soft and popped right open with a light squeeze, tap roots popped out with the squeeze so there may have been moisture in the shipping container any way here are the other 5 taking a bathView attachment 4283653


I’ve got 3 soaking an they sunk straight to the bottom


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 16, 2019)

love when they sink right away.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 16, 2019)

I think I may be more excited for evergreen and main cola...can't wait to see what comes out of those


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 16, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> I think I may be more excited for evergreen and main cola...can't wait to see what comes out of those


Also can't wait bet there is some fire in that fuel.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


>


I bet he'd give you a cut, amigo.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 16, 2019)

Shit these aren't even the big guns... the big guns coming in a couple weeks. So I would say you may have a chance this round Haha.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I bet he'd give you a cut, amigo.


In always looking for a nice cut. Lol


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Y'all gonna go nuts when the "Brisco gear" rules the tent.


Idk who brisco is...I'm excited for what I know lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 16, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Idk who brisco is...I'm excited for what I know lol


That’s funny since you replied to the man behind brisco county lol


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 16, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> That’s funny since you replied to the man behind brisco county lol


See just shows you I DONT KNOW


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> See just shows you I DONT KNOW


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4283713


I always liked him as an actor he played a big part in one of my more favorite shows


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 16, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> I always liked him as an actor he played a big part in one of my more favorite shows View attachment 4283715


Yup loved that show


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4283713


Idk Amos can you bro im feeling out of place for not knowing brisco or the man behind it...


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> I always liked him as an actor he played a big part in one of my more favorite shows View attachment 4283715


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Y'all gonna go nuts when the "Brisco gear" rules the tent.


I hope everything in his tent pops


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 16, 2019)

are We talkin about Jack or Jerry Brisco here?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 16, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> are We talkin about Jack or Jerry Brisco here?


Brisco County, Jr.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 16, 2019)

Well fuck next We'll be talkin the Von Erich's


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 16, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Well fuck next We'll be talkin the Von Erich's


From your neck of the woods, the Hart family.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 16, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> I’ll be joining you soaking these today
> View attachment 4283639
> @Heisenbeans thanks man


I'll be joining you guys, mine came, just gotta go pick em up.
Many thanks Heisen.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 16, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I'll be joining you guys, mine came, just gotta go pick em up.
> Many thanks Heisen.


Awww shit Opie got his too now I'm really pumped!


----------



## Turpman (Feb 16, 2019)

Half germinated or high humidity beans may not be a good thing when shipping where the package will likely freeze. Maybe it doesn’t bother cannabis seed. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 16, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> From your neck of the woods, the Hart family.


 I just live here my neck of the woods is Dixie


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I just live here my neck of the woods is Dixie


----------



## bighitter420 (Feb 16, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I'll be joining you guys, mine came, just gotta go pick em up.
> Many thanks Heisen.[/QUOTE
> 
> Just checked and they have been delivered-gotta go pick em up. Ready to get these going!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 16, 2019)

I have never had germination issues with beans coming North knocking on wood and removing all chicken bones from the Gumbo


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4283736


She would do in a pinch huh?


----------



## main cola (Feb 16, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> These will go into a tent with chuckers paradise gear and some Brisco country gear it will be a 100 percent RIU tent this run
> 
> With brisco and chuckers gear about a week ahead of these girls


I’ve got two of Brisco beans going about two weeks in veg Copper Orgi and just got a pack of Chuckers Paradise Goofy Grape about to get going


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 16, 2019)

main cola said:


> I’ve got two of Brisco beans going about two weeks in veg Copper Orgi and just got a pack of Chuckers Paradise Goofy Grape about to get going


And I'm over here blueberry everything! Lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 16, 2019)

I am setting up a tent in a building that has never been grown in for The Heisen journal beans wash my goat smelling ass in morning take care of them change clothes. Take all risk of carrying anything into that grow area out of the equation


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 16, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Half germinated or high humidity beans may not be a good thing when shipping where the package will likely freeze. Maybe it doesn’t bother cannabis seed. Anyone know for sure?


Yeah that issue has been resolved.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 16, 2019)

main cola said:


> I’ve got two of Brisco beans going about two weeks in veg Copper Orgi and just got a pack of Chuckers Paradise Goofy Grape about to get going


Got some brisco orgi f2 in flower now a few clones of her in veg. Some copper dolato just popped there heads about a week ago. And I got chuckers mimosa x honey bee f3 and some south beach breeze heads above ground a week ago also


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Half germinated or high humidity beans may not be a good thing when shipping where the package will likely freeze. Maybe it doesn’t bother cannabis seed. Anyone know for sure?


I've tried to pop contaminated seeds and they either don't open, or they opened but the tip of the taproot was black. 
Either way, they didn't survive.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 16, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> I always liked him as an actor he played a big part in one of my more favorite shows View attachment 4283715


I have every season of burn notice.A season stays on deck for trim jail.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 16, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I have every season of burn notice.A season stays on deck for trim jail.


My boy has a strain he’s been working for a while we call it the Micheal Weston.

Real fans will know what flavor the strain is lol

We call it that because of the flavor and it will sneak up on you quickly


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> My boy has a strain he’s been working for a while we call it the Micheal Weston.
> 
> Real fans will know what flavor the strain is lol
> 
> We call it that because of the flavor and it will sneak up on you quickly


I guess that means "Fiona's Crack" is still available.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I guess that means "Fiona's Crack" is still available. Man Amos owning this day with the pics
> 
> View attachment 4283795 View attachment 4283796


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 16, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> My boy has a strain he’s been working for a while we call it the Micheal Weston.
> 
> Real fans will know what flavor the strain is lol
> 
> We call it that because of the flavor and it will sneak up on you quickly


Ah so that blueberry yogurt taste yummy!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 16, 2019)

Question for Heisen . When You are sending out the 3 packs down the list will we be able to make a purchase at same time or are You going to exhaust Your list first then pivot to sales?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I guess that means "Fiona's Crack" is still available.
> 
> View attachment 4283795 View attachment 4283796





cookiemonstar80 said:


> Ah so that blueberry yogurt taste yummy!


Fiona's crack yogurt


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 16, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Question for Heisen . When You are sending out the 3 packs down the list will we be able to make a purchase at same time or are You going to exhaust Your list first then pivot to sales?


List will go out first than things will go up for sale, S1s first than crosses that i choose will be up for sale. free seeds will be available for all the s1s that are purchased through me, I have a couple of other seed stores that will also be carrying my seeds as well and can be purchased through them when the time comes. However they decide to sell them is on them.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 16, 2019)

So I could give You a prepay on a couple and just wait till ready ? That would be ok and You could have a demand report to help Your production ? Is that acceptable ? PS that's putting principles above profit . Who else does that in this racket. Pretty refreshing actually . Thanks again.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 16, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> So I could give You a prepay on a couple and just wait till ready ? That would be ok and You could have a demand report to help Your production ? Is that acceptable ? PS that's putting principles above profit . Who else does that in this racket. Pretty refreshing actually . Thanks again.


Yes i can take prepays on S1 pre drops on the ones already made, what are the 2 that you want? would actually be 4 since you get a free pack of crosses with every pack of S1. I believe there is a list on page 192 of the crosses already made. S1s i have now made are Wed cake, Stardawg corey, Ghost OG, GG4, MAC1, Purple Punch, and ECSD. these will go up on the website as soon as there packaged and preorders will go out first.
There will be plenty of crosses to go out.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 16, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yes i can take prepays on S1 pre drops on the ones already made, what are the 2 that you want? would actually be 4 since you get a free pack of crosses with every pack of S1. I believe there is a list on page 192 of the crosses already made. S1s i have now made are Wed cake, Stardawg corey, Ghost OG, GG4, MAC1, Purple Punch, and ECSD. these will go up on the website as soon as there packaged and preorders will go out first.
> There will be plenty of crosses to go out.


 well not in my top 3 but I want a dozen of are ADub and and Ghost X GG . be more than prepared to give up a prepay at same time as the 3 ship out


----------



## Turpman (Feb 16, 2019)

I’d be into prepay/ buying as well.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 16, 2019)

Back online. First post. What did I win?  Sorry...couldn't resist.


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 16, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Back online. First post. What did I win?  Sorry...couldn't resist.


Here's your prize, you earned it.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 16, 2019)

And you just happened to be sportin' that on yer shoulder, huh?  Black or white pumps?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 16, 2019)

Up on some late night hype typeah shit. Hoping Ol Heisdawg sneaks in a thread drop......ready set........


----------



## coppershot (Feb 16, 2019)

Agreed. I would also be interested I prepaying/paying to get some additional crosses. A lot of hard work has been put in and lots of fire to be found.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 16, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Agreed. I would also be interested I prepaying/paying to get some additional crosses. A lot of hard work has been put in and lots of fire to be found.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 16, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> List will go out first than things will go up for sale, S1s first than crosses that i choose will be up for sale. free seeds will be available for all the s1s that are purchased through me, I have a couple of other seed stores that will also be carrying my seeds as well and can be purchased through them when the time comes. However they decide to sell them is on them.


I'd definitely be interested in a preorder


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 16, 2019)

If you guys really want to pre order I can let you'll order a pack of s1s that's already made and you'll get top pick on whatever crosses you want. This was my initial plan anyway but never intended to sell as pre orders but I'm getting alot of request on IG,YouTube. And messages.

Added tonight

Mom - stardawg Corey cut x Adub.
Speaking of the adub is absolutely the hardest to fukin reverse but the pods are fukin huge and full of pollen so there will be a shit load or Adub crosses. It's taken some lessons learned to get her reversed but it happened.
Mom - banana cookies x GG4
Mom - banana cookies x purple punch


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 16, 2019)

Also the topanga canyon after 2 days in DWC has died.













Sike Haha naw I got a bunch of new growth so this bitch is mine. Expect to see this one in the future.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 16, 2019)

You got me bro. I was like nooooo


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 16, 2019)

2 Jet Fuel (s1 or x GG), I'm hoping it is GG, when sprouted will be put under 12/12 from the start. Here's a couple that I've just finished, that were topped and flowered this way. Top pic is a bubblegum, didn't really like the topping.
Second pic is THC BOMB
I'm pretty sure the beans from Heisen are gonna look a lot better than these. No doubt.


----------



## IrocZ (Feb 16, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> If you guys really want to pre order I can let you'll order a pack of s1s that's already made and you'll get top pick on whatever crosses you want. This was my initial plan anyway but never intended to sell as pre orders but I'm getting alot of request on IG,YouTube. And messages.


I'd be up for pre-ordering S1's. This shit moves so fast, let me get on a list, lol


----------



## bighitter420 (Feb 16, 2019)

Pre-ordering sounds good to me.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 16, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> 2 Jet Fuel (s1 or x GG), I'm hoping it is GG, when sprouted will be put under 12/12 from the start. Here's a couple that I've just finished, that were topped and flowered this way.View attachment 4283928View attachment 4283929 Top pic is a bubblegum, didn't really like the topping.
> Second pic is THC BOMB
> I'm pretty sure the beans from Heisen are gonna look a lot better than these. No doubt.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> If you guys really want to pre order I can let you'll order a pack of s1s that's already made and you'll get top pick on whatever crosses you want. This was my initial plan anyway but never intended to sell as pre orders but I'm getting alot of request on IG,YouTube. And messages.
> 
> Added tonight
> 
> ...


Im guessing were about 5 weeks out from testers, how long after will actual sales be up and running? like to be able to pop in the site see what's on the menu and place an order? lol

or I could be wrong that's what I thought it was, also curious as to if I need to fill that 5x5 or keep it free!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Im guessing were about 5 weeks out from testers, how long after will actual sales be up and running? like to be able to pop in the site see what's on the menu and place an order? lol


A week after the crosses and s1s are sent out theyll go up on the website. 
Preorders will go out first. Bjy 1 pack of s1s and you get any cross that's made with them free.
6 seeds for 60 12 for 100. In reality your getting 24 fems for 100 and 12 for 60. All the crosses made are on page 192 I'll have more this week listed.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

You guys preordering would you rather pay for the packs of s1s you want and than decide on your free cross packs the day before I ship?
I can post a list before all s1 preorders go out and than you'll can pick the packs you want of the crosses made.
The reason being i still have a few more crosses being made this week i haven't even released the names yet


----------



## bighitter420 (Feb 17, 2019)

I wouldnt mind waiting to pick free packs till the day before you ship........I like having as many choices as possible.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 17, 2019)

bighitter420 said:


> I wouldnt mind waiting to pick free packs till the day before you ship........I like having as many choices as possible.


This.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

My device is acting up. Are any bananna cookies crosses on that list?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> My device is acting up. Are any bananna cookies crosses on that list?


Yes I have several
Just did GG4 banana tonight
Wedding cake banana
Banana sundae driver
Purp punch banana 
Theres quite a few made


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> You guys preordering would you rather pay for the packs of s1s you want and than decide on your free cross packs the day before I ship?
> I can post a list before all s1 preorders go out and than you'll can pick the packs you want of the crosses made.
> The reason being i still have a few more crosses being made this week i haven't even released the names yet


I can hold off on them until you have stuff released/ready.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> This.


Ok I can do that.
You guys preorder however many s1 pack you want and I'll send you a list of all the crosses 2 days before I ship the s1s. 

All freebies from the forum free list will go out 2 days after preorders are sent.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yes I have several
> Just did GG4 banana tonight
> Wedding cake banana
> Banana sundae driver
> ...


Ight I'm down for pre order of banana x wedding cake. Aside from my other packs.
Umm..where or when do I sign up for the pre order.Hunting thru the thread for answers has become tedious.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I can hold off on them until you have stuff released/ready.


Preorders get top priority pick of everything made. So for instance you buy a pack of ghost OG s1 and gg4 s1
You'll get a blank check on 2 free packs of crosses. I'll release the crosses list 2 days before I ship your s1s and you get top pick on what you want. Than you'll get 4 packs in the mail at the same time


----------



## Turpman (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Also the topanga canyon after 2 days in DWC has died.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jebus I hope she came in the mail and wasn't hand delivered, looks a little beat up.
On the road to recovery none the less.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

As I said a while ago,I think during that most recent list. I'll let you decide on me some fire.I will pre order A cple banana cookie crosses tho,I know I want the banana x wedding cake... don't know what other banana cross to try tho.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

bighitter420 said:


> I wouldnt mind waiting to pick free packs till the day before you ship........I like having as many choices as possible.


Third that.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Preorders get top priority pick of everything made. So for instance you buy a pack of ghost OG s1 and gg4 s1
> You'll get a blank check on 2 free packs of crosses. I'll release the crosses list 2 days before I ship your s1s and you get top pick on what you want. Than you'll get 4 packs in the mail at the same time


Mighty nice bro what you charging for a pack ?


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> As I said a while ago,I thunk during that most recent list. I'll let you decide on me some fire.I will pre order A cple banana cookie crosses tho,I kniw I want the banan x wedding cake... don't know what other banana cross to try tho.


Bcxsundae


----------



## quiescent (Feb 17, 2019)

I'd go sundae driver for the other.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

$60.00 per pack.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm super pumped for Sundae driver


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I'd go sundae driver for the other.


I was thinking this as a second.
I want the crosses that aren't requested here much. I know there will be popular crosses being requested in this thread.I want to run some of the not so popular ones too,find some hidden fiyah!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Ight I'm down for pre order of banana x wedding cake. Aside from my other packs.
> Umm..where or when do I sign up for the pre order.Hunting thru the thread for answers has become tedious.


Everyone who wants to preorder email [email protected] and I'll send you a link tomorrow on how to order.
I'll put you at the the front of the line on any crosses already made. You buy a pack of s1s and you pick whatever cross you want from the list I will email you the day before I ship your s1s.
Theres just way to many crosses to put on the website and i really wanna get it down to about 40 strains total for the website and that's it.

Regardless anything you guys pick on the cross list is gonna be fire.
Adub and east coast mom crosses are being made starting Monday. They were the last ones put in.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I was thinking this as a second.


I didn't buy any of the banana from rado's pie or sundae crosses, knowing this was gonna happen.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> I'm super pumped for Sundae driver


It's a bad ass plant man truly. I'm really hoping for pollen from her. That's gonna be my bread n butter to the cake and banana. The banana was fairly easy to reverse and I got lots of pollen from her.
Hardest ones have been adub,stardawg Corey and 91 chem.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 17, 2019)

How much $$ per preorder pack?


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> It's a bad ass plant man truly. I'm really hoping for pollen from her. That's gonna be my bread n butter to the cake and banana. The banana was fairly easy to reverse and I got lots of pollen from her.
> Hardest ones have been adub,stardawg Corey and 91 chem.


Cake and banana were my number 1 crosses for it lol plus I wanted to see how Mac would mix with her


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Jebus I hope she came in the mail and wasn't hand delivered, looks a little beat up.
> On the road to recovery none the less.


Yeah man a week you wont even recognize that girl. Trust me I've gotten worse. USPS treats my clones like shit and it's always the good ones they drop and run over and throw against the wall.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I was thinking this as a second.
> I want the crosses that aren't requested here much. I know there will be popular crosses being requested in this thread.I want to run some of the not so popular ones too,find some hidden fiyah!


The banana x punch would be a sick one to try. Solfire's grape spodie was very nice.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Cake and banana were my number 1 crosses for it lol plus I wanted to see how Mac would mix with her


I have a banana mac being made now. Seeds are already busting out the pods.
Mac n glue
Mac n cake


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> The banana x punch would be a sick one to try. Solfire's grape spodie was very nice.


I have 2 purp punch seed moms. It's funny you say that cause 1 is for s1s and I decided on the banana purp punch tonight


----------



## quiescent (Feb 17, 2019)

Don't forget that punch x sundae driver buddy. Kinda surprised rado didn't do it himself. Probably did and is looking through them....


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> The banana x punch would be a sick one to try. Solfire's grape spodie was very nice.


Yeah solfire never reversed the 9 cut of banana cookies. If he had of he would have an ace in the hole.
Hes using a Male that was selected from the same pheno hunt the 9 came from. F1s of orgn kids banana OG and a select cut of BlackBerry kush from exotic. You guys truly have no idea how amazing that #9 is. @keyown1 was the only person I gave her to.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

Sundae everything!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Don't forget that punch x sundae driver buddy. Kinda surprised rado didn't do it himself. Probably did and is looking through them....


I have 1 unpollinated sundae I have been waiting on purp punch pollen. I got purp punch pollen 3 days ago but can only do 1 set a day cause I have to wait and wash the plants. To much to do 2 sets a day. Purp punch is being done on Tuesday. I have a shit load of of pp sacks


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have 1 unpollinated sundae I have been waiting on purp punch pollen. I got purp punch pollen 3 days ago but can only do 1 set a day cause I have to wait and wash the plants. To much to do 2 sets a day. Purp punch is being done on Tuesday. I have a shit load of of pp sacks


I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas and it's on Sundae


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I didn't buy any of the banana from rado's pie or sundae crosses, knowing this was gonna happen.


Great minds think alike.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 17, 2019)

any cut off time as to when preorder payments have to be in @Heisenbeans ? id be planning sending payment over this week


----------



## quiescent (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah solfire never reversed the 9 cut of banana cookies. If he had of he would have an ace in the hole.
> Hes using a Male that was selected from the same pheno hunt the 9 came from. F1s of orgn kids banana OG and a select cut of BlackBerry kush from exotic. You guys truly have no idea how amazing that #9 is. @keyown1 was the only person I gave her to.


He did use the #9 in the f2s he made, thinking about picking up a few packs to see if I can continue the line myself in reg form. Kinda on the fence about that or getting more spodie since it was so nice.

I've already got 8 or 9 well worked strains that I've got 3 or 4 packs of with those intentions when I get my new, slightly smaller spot going.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> How much $$ per preorder pack?


60 for 6 100 for 12, but you'll get a free pack of whatever cross you want at the top of the list.
Order a pack and choose whatever free cross pack you want the day before I ship the first drop.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> He did use the #9 in the f2s he made, thinking about picking up a few packs to see if I can continue the line myself in reg form. Kinda on the fence about that or getting more spodie since it was so nice.
> 
> I've already got 8 or 9 well worked strains that I've got 3 or 4 packs of with those intentions when I get my new, slightly smaller spot going.


Yeah he made f2s with the 9. I've seen a few and there Nikin futz. I imagine a pack of s1s would give you a very similar pheno.
I will help everyone on the thread in picking keepers based on descriptions. I'll also have multiple mom pics and nose descriptions so you guys can decide.
On the banana cookies look for babyshit skunk on sten rubs in veg and super baked banana bread and fruit cake in flower.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

I have a Big Face burning a hole in my pocket right now yo!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> any cut off time as to when preorder payments have to be in @Heisenbeans ? id be planning sending payment over this week


No. I'll sell preorders till I feel like theres not enough to support it. Seeds are getting big in the pods now so I have a good idea of what I have.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah he made f2s with the 9. I've seen a few and there Nikin futz. I imagine a pack of s1s would give you a very similar pheno.
> I will help everyone on the thread in picking keepers based on descriptions. I'll also have multiple mom pics and nose descriptions so you guys can decide.
> On the banana cookies look for babyshit skunk on sten rubs in veg and super baked banana bread and fruit cake in flower.


I'll say I'd rather just grow the s1s than the f2s if given the choice tbh, obviously the bang for your buck is better with heisen. I'm sure the offspring will be very similar.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> No. I'll sell preorders till I feel like theres not enough to support it. Seeds are getting big in the pods now so I have a good idea of what I have.


sweet cant wait , have my eyes on a pack of MAC s1s


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> sweet cant wait , have my eyes on a pack of MAC s1s


Those are harder to come by. Mac1 being a cunt on pollen. I prob have around 40 mac s1s total as of now.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Those are harder to come by. Mac1 being a cunt on pollen. I prob have around 40 mac s1s total as of now.


Damn forgot you were saying that alright. Guess ill have to settle on some GG4 s1s, either way ill get some fire no matter what i choose


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Damn forgot you were saying that alright. Guess ill have to settle on some GG4 s1s, either way ill get some fire no matter what i choose


If you preoder it dont matter Haha. Dude really opened a can of worms with his post. I had thought about preorders. Didnt realize so many people wanted the jump on them.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> If you preoder it dont matter Haha. Dude really opened a can of worms with his post. I had thought about preorders. Didnt realize so many people wanted the jump on them.


well whether its gg4 or MAC1 im excited either way. haha yeah man it just shows how much everybody is looking forward to your gear. tbh im more looking forward to your crosses. that wed cake x sundae driver sounds like fire


----------



## quiescent (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> If you preoder it dont matter Haha. Dude really opened a can of worms with his post. I had thought about preorders. Didnt realize so many people wanted the jump on them.


For every individual posting on these forums and keeping up with shit I imagine there are 4 or 5 people lurking. I'm sure there'll be a gang of folks coming out of the woodwork overnight flooding your inbox.

Knowing that and how drops of certain breeders at certain places can be I'd rather give you my monies and wait patiently for what I'm after than let some Johnny come lately potentially get it instead. Wish it weren't that way but it is.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> well whether its gg4 or MAC1 im excited either way. haha yeah man it just shows how much everybody is looking forward to your gear. tbh im more looking forward to your crosses. that wed cake x sundae driver sounds like fire


I was just talking to my buddy on the phone and told him the same exact thing.. I would pick a glue cake or sundae cross over the cake s1 any day of the week. He has the same cake n glue cuts and agreed. He has both cuts and is waiting to pop 30 bridezillas. I personally would pop 12 cake n glue and 12 cake n sundae over 24 s1s any day of the week. Not saying the s1s aren't any good. But I think theres gonna be so much more variance and best of both in the crosses


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> If you preoder it dont matter Haha. Dude really opened a can of worms with his post. I had thought about preorders. Didnt realize so many people wanted the jump on them.


man u gunna need one of those cute lil office workers that we get to handle our orders with lol, and she can also organize everything for ya, so u can focus on the plants! seems to me you have quite a bit on your plate! I truly don't envy you lmfao!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 17, 2019)

cake x sundae
cake x banana 
and I haven't really been able to pick a third! but those I've had my eyes on!

is there a sundae and banana???


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I was just talking to my buddy on the phone and told him the same exact thing.. I would pick a glue cake or sundae cross over the cake s1 any day of the week. He has the same cake n glue cuts and agreed. He has both cuts and is waiting to pop 30 bridezillas. I personally would pop 12 cake n glue and 12 cake n sundae over 24 s1s any day of the week. Not saying the s1s aren't any good. But I think theres gonna be so much more variance and best of both in the crosses


true that man im just so surprised nobody has mentioned cake x sundae yet i mean it just sounds so good and you know its gonna throw out some interesting variants


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

You thinking of doing anymore gg crosses maybe with sundae or wc
Edit just caught up on reading lol didn't see the glue cakes and I want sundae everything lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> cake x sundae
> cake x banana
> and I haven't really been able to pick a third! but those I've had my eyes on!
> 
> is there a sundae and banana???


Yes already have seeds in the pods.
This sundae is loaded up with banana cookie seeds.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

Bananaxglue
Bananax cake
GluedxSundae
Sundaex cake
Caked xSunades
Sundaex Glue
Banana x sundae and vise versa


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 17, 2019)

Super stoked for this pre-order. Im having a hell of a time trying to decide what to get tho lol.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yes already have seeds in the pods.
> This sundae is loaded up with banana cookie seeds.
> 
> View attachment 4284004


Look at the beauty.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yes already have seeds in the pods.
> This sundae is loaded up with banana cookie seeds.
> 
> View attachment 4284004


well fuck me those are the 3 I want lol! I can call the thread the cookie jar! No one steal that, its copyrighted! lol
cake x banana 
cake x sundae
sundae x Banana


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

Are you going to vise versa the crosses as well? Or is there any point ?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> You thinking of doing anymore gg crosses maybe with sundae or wc
> Edit just caught up on reading lol didn't see the glue cakes and I want sundae everything lol


Yeah man the cake is a frost monster but the sundae is really starting to woop its ass haha.
The nose on the driver is in a class of its own.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm preordering Sundae s1and Weddingcake s1cross packs are Sundaexmac and Wcxmac
Then I want to get SundaexBc, Wcxbc and Sundae or wc crossed gg I want to hear what everyone else is getting lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> well fuck me those are the 3 I want lol! I can call the thread the cookie jar! No one steal that, its copyrighted! lol
> cake x banana
> cake x sundae
> sundae x Banana


. Like that name. Need that name for banana cookies cake.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> . Like that name. Need that name for banana cookies cake.


go ahead man lol

long as I can use it for a thread name when running the testers lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> I'm preordering Sundae s1and Weddingcake s1cross packs are Sundaexmac and Wcxmac
> Then I want to get SundaexBc, Wcxbc and Sundae or wc crossed gg


No sundae s1s yet. Still waiting to see if she reverses right.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> No sundae s1s yet. Still waiting to see if she reverses right.


Well I call first on the list for the s1s lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Are you going to vise versa the crosses as well? Or is there any point ?


I already did on a couple of them. Mac1 pollen just to see if it makes a difference. But I think for the most part it doesnt matter. Sundae pollen to cake or vise versa will prob be the same.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 17, 2019)

looks like I better revise my list, lol, the big money boys will hit the preorder like a ton o bricks and us monthly check guys having to wait another two weeks for moolah, will get what's left over. lol. It's all good, any of these seem like they are gonna be fire anyway. Keep talking those cake s1's down, so they'll be some left over, Heisen, lol. Peace and karma


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 17, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> looks like I better revise my list, lol, the big money boys will hit the preorder like a ton o bricks and us monthly check guys having to wait another two weeks for moolah, will get what's left over. lol. It's all good, any of these seem like they are gonna be fire anyway. Keep talking those cake s1's down, so they'll be some left over, Heisen, lol. Peace and karma


might get to the point that we hoping to get whats scrapped off the floor if there's anything left! lmfao. I'd hate to see his email right now!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Well I call first on the list for the s1s lol


Yeah I'm reversing her now. Going on second week so pods should be any day now. I have 6 sundaes in this group going on top table in about a week. S1s , purp punch,gg4, east coast,adub so much fire haha.

 

Top table built and already have a few up there


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah I'm reversing her now. Going on second week so pods should be any day now. I have 6 sundaes in this group going on top table in about a week. S1s , purp punch,gg4, east coast,adub so much fire haha.
> 
> View attachment 4284008
> 
> ...


Bro I'm tryna go to sleep please stop getting me more excited this is surreal.
Edit Also I was kind of really serious about calling dibs on a pack or two of them lol please and thank youuu lol


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 17, 2019)

I was hopin for a preorder.....good call man, thx, ...i know the good sht gonna sell out

top shelf looks great (need some strips up there..haha)


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

Dont sleep on GMO

This one is full of banana cookies pollen seeds. 
Cup winners have been coming from this cross.

I only have 1 GMO now that's seeded. 5 more getting flipped to 12 12 this week


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 17, 2019)

not to mention that dam glue, I really want a few glue crosses as well! I'm so screwed lol.
and the purple punch! like shit, I need less choices lol


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

I thought about the gmoxbc really hard if only I was rich lmao sundae everything fuckk ittt


----------



## quiescent (Feb 17, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> I thought about the gmoxbc really hard if only I was rich lmao


You don't need to be rich, just reckless and irresponsible.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> You don't need to be rich, just reckless and irresponsible.


I'm tryna so very hard not to be like here Heisen here's my mortgage lmao


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 17, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> I'm tryna so very hard not to be like here Heisen here's my mortgage lmao





quiescent said:


> You don't need to be rich, just reckless and irresponsible.


_....... its tax return time for us poor fkrs, perfect timin' haha_


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

Everyone on the preorder list will get a free pack of bastards also. 
I have about 400 seeds in just a mac1 that's in there now. About 400 jet fuels,200 purple punch, a shit load.
You guys gonna be busy no doubt.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Everyone on the preorder list will get a free pack of bastards also.
> I have about 400 seeds in just a mac1 that's in there now. About 400 jet fuels,200 purple punch, a shit load.
> You guys gonna be busy no doubt.


im actually planning on ordering another tent just for your gear, just have to see what i size i can fit into the room lol


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Everyone on the preorder list will get a free pack of bastards also.
> I have about 400 seeds in just a mac1 that's in there now. About 400 jet fuels,200 purple punch, a shit load.
> You guys gonna be busy no doubt.


i don't have enough room


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

Ghost OG loaded with GG4 seeds. Ghost not as frosty as the big guns but the smell that comes off her makes up for it.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 17, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> im actually planning on ordering another tent just for your gear, just have to see what i size i can fit into the room lol


depending on when we get them, and if I have extra cash after getting my lights, I may grab 3x3 or something as well!:a lot of beans to hunt through! but whyte, said I'd spend a lot less than getting my 2 hlg, we still haven't planned anything, maybe I can use some of the extra money to get a small tent and light it as well.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Ghost OG loaded with GG4 seeds. Ghost not as frosty as the big guns but the smell that comes off her makes up for it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284019


Ghost sundaes!


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm so confused by wtf is going on. Scratches head.........goes to bed.


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 17, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I'm so confused by wtf is going on. Scratches head.........goes to bed.


Commerce and capitalism my boy...


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> If you preoder it dont matter Haha. Dude really opened a can of worms with his post. I had thought about preorders. Didnt realize so many people wanted the jump on them.


Sorry Bro Leave it to me , its the business side of Me thinking out loud.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 17, 2019)

Sorry to be that guy to open the can of worms but I want that Celebrity Wedding (Wedding Pie x WC) The most but my list exceeded 3 and its better to ask for forgiveness than ask for permission in life and it was just the business side of Me thinking too.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 17, 2019)

so let me get this straight. You can be on the bastard list and it don't matter with any other lists. You can preorder and you get good deal on freebies also and it doesn't affect the tester list? If you are on the list of testers, you get three packs to test? Pacs to preorder or buy are 60 for 6, hunnert for 12, with insane freebies. Does that bout cover it? lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 17, 2019)

I would personally like to wait till I tell You my 3 tester packs based on what is still available then pre order a couple packs at same time , It would be easier to manage on my end and probably yours too dealing with one person at a time and since there will be an insane amount of S1s nobody will get screwed that way , For example if I have to wait 6 months to get a Mac x Mac S1 so be it.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 17, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> so let me get this straight. You can be on the bastard list and it don't matter with any other lists. You can preorder and you get good deal on freebies also and it doesn't affect the tester list? If you are on the list of testers, you get three packs to test? Pacs to preorder or buy are 60 for 6, hunnert for 12, with insane freebies. Does that bout cover it? lol


LOL...I'ma needin another toke as well. All i remember is that the 3 packs aren't testers per se'....though everybody will likely grow them out and play show and tell. I think those packs are secure and the preorders come >after< all those selected packs go out....but like I said...I need another toke and even then...um...yeah. Hopefully I haven't been doubling the anti-anxiety meds for nothin'..


----------



## keyown1 (Feb 17, 2019)

Adub x gmo
Sundae x adub
Wedding pie x sundae 
Those are what I'm waiting on lol


----------



## keyown1 (Feb 17, 2019)

Just a heads up I'll probably buy a pack of everything he has. I'm trying to be considerate of others so I won't pre-order lol


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 17, 2019)

Jesus, lastnight I couldn't even get on here cause the site was being a gay and now I'm so lost lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 17, 2019)

So my day started well was checking the sistern well and in went my cell phone FML fucking I Phone sacrificed to the Gods.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm confused also, but I'm sure it'll be sorted. I def want some adub (really interested in these, there's something about chemical spill, dump truck exhaust that makes me wet), banana, GMO, ECSD, WC crosses n stuff. Can't wait to throw some money in the mail.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

Good morning my Heisen family!


Heathen Raider said:


> So my day started well was checking the sistern well and in went my cell phone FML fucking I Phone sacrificed to the Gods.


Hopefully they accept your sacrifice


BurtMaklin said:


> really interested in these, there's something about chemical spill, dump truck exhaust


I wanted a couple adub crosses lol but I think I may have to wait my list is set for now


----------



## coppershot (Feb 17, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> its better to ask for forgiveness than ask for permission in life


Not sure that you mean't this cause it's a terrible way to live life and frankly it enables folks to create a sense of selfentitlement... 

I presume that you got it backwards, otherwise it would suggest that you do what you want, irrespective of others, taking, hurting all the while advancing oneself without contemplating the impact or consequence of the decision.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 17, 2019)

@Heisenbeans sorry but this has changed alot in the last 24 hours and is hard to keep up with. 

Is the list you posted with our names on it gonna be what's left over from the pre-order or do you already have that made and is separate? Just trying to figure this out now.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 17, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Not sure that you mean't this cause it's a terrible way to live life and frankly it enables folks to create a sense of selfentitlement...
> 
> I presume that you got it backwards, otherwise it would suggest that you do what you want, irrespective of others, taking, hurting all the while advancing oneself without contemplating the impact or consequence of the decision.


I live backwards a person must embrace his inner Heathen to achieve greatness.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 17, 2019)

I actually meant to get clarification and to try to help Heisen in His rollout , that was the intent , I can wait at the end of line for everything if that means not one person gets their throat cut


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 17, 2019)

nc208 said:


> @Heisenbeans sorry but this has changed alot in the last 24 hours and is hard to keep up with.
> 
> Is the list you posted with our names on it gonna be what's left over from the pre-order or do you already have that made and is separate? Just trying to figure this out now.



as far as im aware the pre order list is for S1s and the people on the free list is for the crosses. dont quote me on that


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 17, 2019)

production manager in me wants to know if their is a demand for a 1000 widgets and only 50 wonkies , it affects how to allocate production time and materials.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 17, 2019)

@Stiickygreen @nc208
I'm clueless on the same thing guys, and I want to say they would be different also want to say the testers would go out first, if not then what's the point of testing? but I have no clue! if their not, I really can't see any beans being left over to be tested there's 100 ppl on that list maybe more, 3 packs each 10 beans in each pack! that's like 3k beans! not even thinking about the preorders and their free packs! that's a lot of beans! im sure he will clear things up!

I can only imagine how many ppl are just throwing their rent at him right now. there can't be that many beans already!


----------



## Highsince76 (Feb 17, 2019)

Trying to catch up and comprehend.
My brain is a little mashed...and I didn't even get my morning toke yet. lol.
I get most of the pre-order layout on S1s.
I think.
Pick a s1 choice, and you will also get a choice of a cross (at a later date when selection improves or broadens).
Sounding to good, what am I missing?


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 17, 2019)

I went back and read a bit and am sitting my confusion aside. So far Heisen has done what he said he'd do. There's a timeline set for testers/freebies/purchase already stated and I trust he will roll with that as posted here. Testers (went out from the looks of it)...then the 3-pack freebies....then sales of S-1's and crosses from the remaining stock or stock that was late to be hit/still coming down the way. 

All other seeds will be mailed to Stiickygreen There....just like he said.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 17, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> I went back and read a bit and am sitting my confusion aside. So far Heisen has done what he said he'd do. There's a timeline set for testers/freebies/purchase already stated and I trust he will roll with that as posted here. Testers (went out from the looks of it)...then the 3-pack freebies....then sales of S-1's and crosses from the remaining stock or stock that was late to be hit/still coming down the way.
> 
> All other seeds will be mailed to Stiickygreen There....just like he said.


To clarify not all testers have gone out. So if you were signed up, don’t freak out. I think the seeds that went out were just random contests etc.

I think I’m pretty caught up on what’s going on, but not certain.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

Nah, the testers haven't gone out. Those thread drops were just teasers not testers.....I THINK!....ha! The preorder madness has everyone discombobulated.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> To clarify not all testers have gone out. So if you were signed up, don’t freak out. I think the seeds that went out were just random contests etc.
> 
> I think I’m pretty caught up on what’s going on, but not certain.


This.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> discombobulated


Lol....????....?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Lol....????....?


....lol...my wakey bakey is a lil disgruntled.

I looked it up, I spelled it right.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nah, the testers haven't gone out. Those thread drops were just teasers not testers.....I THINK!....ha! The preorder madness has everyone discombobulated.


Agreed, my only confusion comes with if the preorders and if those are going to bump down the people on the list for their 3 packs.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Agreed, my only confusion comes with if the preorders and if those are going to bump down the people on the list for their 3 packs.


I hope not. This thread is swift.The preorder mention has it moving like greased lightning.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 17, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Agreed, my only confusion comes with if the preorders and if those are going to bump down the people on the list for their 3 packs.


Exactly, this is what I was thinking when I saw what was going on.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 17, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Exactly, this is what I was thinking when I saw what was going on.


In which case I’ll hold off on my preorder to allow others to be able to get their hands on some gear and will just wait for my turn on the list. I don’t want to block others from being able to run his gear. Especially those in need of medicine etc.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

I think Heisen has it covered. He stated he will do preorders until he can't, which won't affect/effect any lists. Yall see how big his seed plants are. Thousands of beans on them brawds.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

Not for nothing,or to stir up shit. I see someone has followed ol Heis' lead and is now showing full pics of their moms. and some dads. hahahahaha...


----------



## Highsince76 (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nah, the testers haven't gone out. Those thread drops were just teasers not testers
> 
> Teasers....got that right.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 17, 2019)

The preorder isn't going to affect anyone on the list. The beans that have gone out were bastard beans won in contests.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 17, 2019)

patience is a virtue, good things come to those who wait. ...


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

No one is gonna be affected on the free list. Preordering just gives you priority to get exactly what you want on the first drop.I think it's a great idea and gives me back some of the money I have spent. Over 2500 in advertising, electric bills,website,shipping,nutrients,extra equipment I've had to buy. Yeah I haven't made a penny since October on this excursion so yea it would be nice to get a few dollars back. At least 7 grand total before I've made a penny.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 17, 2019)

I hope each s1 will at least have a description giving the characteristics of each strain. Such as days to finish, short or tall, smells and such. Maybe someone can help Heisen out with this. Someone who knows all those cuts.

I know the crosses will have to wait until they are grown, but hopefully get some full descriptions of the s1's.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Not for nothing,or to stir up shit. I see someone has followed ol Heis' lead and is now showing full pics of their moms. and some dads. hahahahaha...


I guess business is hurting. 
Kind of a bitch move, though. He could have been more subtle about it.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I hope each s1 will at least have a description giving the characteristics of each strain. Such as days to finish, short or tall, smells and such. Maybe someone can help Heisen out with this. Someone who knows all those cuts.
> 
> I know the crosses will have to wait until they are grown, but hopefully get some full descriptions of the s1's.


Yes I'll include descriptions on the website of everything sold.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisen w


Heisenbeans said:


> No one is gonna be affected on the free list. Preordering just gives you priority to get exactly what you want on the first drop.I think it's a great idea and gives me back some of the money I have spent. Over 2500 in advertising, electric bills,website,shipping,nutrients,extra equipment I've had to buy. Yeah I haven't made a penny since October on this excursion so yea it would be nice to get a few dollars back. At least 7 grand total before I've made a penny.


Whew now I don't feel like a miserable prick for bringing it up


----------



## Mr Blamo (Feb 17, 2019)

I want to try his wedding cake. See it out of stock though.....


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 17, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> I want to try his wedding cake. See it out of stock though.....


He is harvesting mothers very soon and first drop soon should be fire


----------



## coppershot (Feb 17, 2019)

@Mr Blamo gove it a few weeks. I think around 4-5 is where things are but I could be wrong...


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 17, 2019)

Can the mac s1s be preordered @Heisenbeans or they on special reserve since there limited so far.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Feb 17, 2019)

coppershot said:


> @Mr Blamo gove it a few weeks. I think around 4-5 is where things are but I could be wrong...


Thanks ill save my money.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> No one is gonna be affected on the free list. Preordering just gives you priority to get exactly what you want on the first drop.I think it's a great idea and gives me back some of the money I have spent. Over 2500 in advertising, electric bills,website,shipping,nutrients,extra equipment I've had to buy. Yeah I haven't made a penny since October on this excursion so yea it would be nice to get a few dollars back. At least 7 grand total before I've made a penny.


Thanks for the clarification. I do want to buy your gear and have no problem sending money for fire. I'm after the adub, BBC#9, and mac s1, as soon the they are for sale I'll take one of each.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Can the mac s1s be preordered @Heisenbeans or they on special reserve since there limited so far.


I'm taking pre orders on those mac s1s. I have about 4 packs and doubt I'll make them again anytime soon. I have a mac1 in dwc now I'll reverse in about 8 weeks. Those were a pain in the ass to make. I may have some more in a few months there just harder to make than some of the others.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 17, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Can the mac s1s be preordered @Heisenbeans or they on special reserve since there limited so far.


They are an option on the 3 pack list and I bet won't last too long


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 17, 2019)

what plant is that with jagged leaves and how sunset sherb growing? I hate bugging . I can't even imagine the shit u got going down . Im sure presales were /are fun . She will get hit with cake still?


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 17, 2019)

I have never had ANY of these cuts before. I can't fucking wait! I got a boner and didn't have to take a pill to get it


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'm taking pre orders on those mac s1s. I have about 4 packs and doubt I'll make them again anytime soon. I have a mac1 in dwc now I'll reverse in about 8 weeks. Those were a pain in the ass to make. I may have some more in a few months there just harder to make than some of the others.


I send ta a email earlier I will take a pack of mac s1s on preorder if you'll let me. Shoot me the payment info and ill get em paid for in advance . I need those bad ladies


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 17, 2019)

There are only 4 packs Mac S1 s so they will be gone after first couple names on the list so preorder and be put on wait list for me


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 17, 2019)

I can't wait for the reverse auctions to start! :ducking:


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 17, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I can't wait for the reverse auctions to start! :ducking:


That's fucking funny actually


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> View attachment 4284284 what plant is that with jagged leaves and how sunset sherb growing? I hate bugging . I can't even imagine the shit u got going down . Im sure presales were /are fun . She will get hit with cake still?


That's the banana cookies. Sunset sherb is loaded with wed cake seeds


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 17, 2019)

I've seen so many comments about all of the various crosses. Is there a list of all crosses and all S1s?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I guess business is hurting.
> Kind of a bitch move, though. He could have been more subtle about it.


Agreed,dude had the opportunity to do so.Heisen gave him a blueprint,months before he got fed up with all the fuckery. and decided to start Heisenbeans.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Everyone who wants to preorder email [email protected] and I'll send you a link tomorrow on how to order.
> I'll put you at the the front of the line on any crosses already made. You buy a pack of s1s and you pick whatever cross you want from the list I will email you the day before I ship your s1s.
> Theres just way to many crosses to put on the website and i really wanna get it down to about 40 strains total for the website and that's it.
> 
> ...


Preorder sent via email


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Agreed,dude had the opportunity to do so.Heisen gave him a blueprint,months before he got fed up with all the fuckery. and decided to start Heisenbeans.


I remember watching all that go down, was one for the history books for sure!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

*fingers tapping keyboard* awaiting...the 
preorder link drop.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> *fingers tapping keyboard* awaiting...the
> preorder link drop.


Welp sorry guys but I had to take one pack of the mac s1s away from list got my preorder in. Will be worth the wait


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 17, 2019)

@Heisenbeans Which moms lean toward the heavy indica side? thanks


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 17, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Welp sorry guys but I had to take one pack of the mac s1s away from list got my preorder in. Will be worth the wait


I personally only brought up the preorder idea so we could give Heisen a list of what we wanted after the list was gone thru and pay for them when we picked our packs based on where we were on the original list and not jump people but congrats on your score


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm so lost. I went and stayed at hotel with the ol lady last night. Gotta hot tub in the room. Left our phones at home. Come back and now I have no idea what's going on.

@Heisenbeans I'm on the 3 pack tester drop. But I also wanna preorder.

Tester drop
WC X BBC
GMO x BBC
Sundae x BBC

Then I wanna buy two packs also.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 17, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I personally only brought up the preorder idea so we could give Heisen a list of what we wanted after the list was gone thru and pay for them when we picked our packs based on where we were on the original list and not jump people but congrats on your score


Heisen said in earlier post he welcomed pre orders since he works so hard . I didn't line jump anyone really . but I get what your saying that's why even though I won jet fuel bastard a bit back in thread I let em go to someone else. as I really just after mac s1s and cake n gg cross. Sorry if my post upset ya man


----------



## IrocZ (Feb 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> For every individual posting on these forums and keeping up with shit I imagine there are 4 or 5 people lurking. I'm sure there'll be a gang of folks coming out of the woodwork overnight flooding your inbox.
> 
> Knowing that and how drops of certain breeders at certain places can be I'd rather give you my monies and wait patiently for what I'm after than let some Johnny come lately potentially get it instead. Wish it weren't that way but it is.


Exactly what he said, I've been lurking on RIU for almost 10 years. Read Heisen's first post, and had never even made a post of my own. I thought "this guy has some big dreams," but genius ideas. Really nice to see Heisen follow through as we have all seen plenty of people coming on these forums with some extravagant ideas only to disappear a few days or weeks later.

I went from a lurker to making my first post, with all of Heisen's excitement. I'm sure there will be plenty more coming out of the woodwork when these seeds are ready to ship.

It is really nice that RIU users get this chance to see what Heisen is doing and get first crack.

Thanks Heisen!!!


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 17, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I'm so lost. I went and stayed at hotel with the ol lady last night. Gotta hot tub in the room. Left our phones at home. Come back and now I have no idea what's going on.
> 
> @Heisenbeans I'm on the 3 pack tester drop. But I also wanna preorder.
> 
> ...


Is not that confusing and I know he will take care of you


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 17, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Is not that confusing and I know he will take care of you


It's very confusing. When you guys post 8 pages of shit. Clogging everything up. You got lists back on page 192. Then you got people talking about preorders for 3 pages. Then people arguing about preorders for 2 pages. The entire thread is so twisted and fukd.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 17, 2019)

So unless I am not understanding this correct my suggestion just cost the first few guys on the list a chance at those packs ? If so I apologize and request my name be put at the bottom of the give out list


----------



## Paddletail (Feb 17, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I'm so lost. I went and stayed at hotel with the ol lady last night. Gotta hot tub in the room. Left our phones at home. Come back and now I have no idea what's going on.
> 
> @Heisenbeans I'm on the 3 pack tester drop. But I also wanna preorder.
> 
> ...


 Lost also but I think now you'll have to wait to see if those will still be left for the tester drop and not all claimed on pre order... Maybe I'm wrong.... Hopefully


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisen said two page's back that the preorder was for the first drop that is coming and that the three pack list would not be affected. I would assume that would mean the 4 packs of mac s1s will be gone right off the bat since they were on the list for those people to pick from.

Edited to add the post

No one is gonna be affected on the free list. Preordering just gives you priority to get exactly what you want on the first drop.I think it's a great idea and gives me back some of the money I have spent. Over 2500 in advertising, electric bills,website,shipping,nutrients,extra equipment I've had to buy. Yeah I haven't made a penny since October on this excursion so yea it would be nice to get a few dollars back. At least 7 grand total before I've made a penny.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 17, 2019)

Paddletail said:


> Lost also but I think now you'll have to wait to see if those will still be left for the tester drop and not all claimed on pre order... Maybe I'm wrong.... Hopefully


Lmfao. See exactly my point.
This thread is a total lost cause. No one has clue what is going on.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

lol.....


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 17, 2019)

Those of You who know or have dealt with me know I am no chiseler or step over people to get somethin


cookiemonstar80 said:


> Heisen said in earlier post he welcomed pre orders since he works so hard . I didn't line jump anyone really . but I get what your saying that's why even though I won jet fuel bastard a bit back in thread I let em go to someone else. as I really just after mac s1s and cake n gg cross. Sorry if my post upset ya man


so the guys one two or 3 on the list just lost those MAC s1 because of Me because on page 192 they are first on the list my idea was to prepay for them and get them on a future run not jump the guys ahead of me on the list so unless you were first on His list You most certainly are attempting to jump those guys . Sorry guys like I said I'll move to end of the list


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

Yo,Heisen just posted(lol well is back in the last 2 pages now) No-one will be jumped or affected by the preorders. Only exception is the Mac1's.He said only 4 packs of those.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 17, 2019)

Yup thanks cob


CoB_nUt said:


> Yo,Heisen just posted(lol well is back in the last 2 pages now) No-one will be jumped or affected by the preorders. Only exception is the Mac1's.He said only 4 packs of those.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

Oh ok,he has someone handling the logistics now.I was wondering why I got a dm in regards to this.

@cookiemonstar80 what is the email, you can dm it to me.Thanks.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Oh ok,he has someone handling the logistics now.I was wondering why I got a dm in regards to this.
> 
> @cookiemonstar80 what is the email, you can dm it to me.Thanks.


No I just try and help lol


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 17, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> No I just try and help lol


N what email u need lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> N what email u need lol


you said email you our list.
or did you mean dm?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yo,Heisen just posted(lol well is back in the last 2 pages now) No-one will be jumped or affected by the preorders. Only exception is the Mac1's.He said only 4 packs of those.


Wasnt giving them up anyway on the free list. I would have kept them for myself


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Wasnt giving them up anyway on the free list. I would have kept them for myself


Yea,I know.I meant the Macs are up for preorder but are limited to 4 packs.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> you said email you our list.
> or did you mean dm?


Oh [email protected]


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Oh [email protected]


Lol...emailed him yesterday. thanks


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

2 packs of mac1 s1s are left , there going faster than i thought lol


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> 2 packs of mac1 s1s are left , there going faster than i thought lol


Mac is a special girl thanks btw man


----------



## DirtyokieJ (Feb 17, 2019)

Hell yeah man. Cannot thank u enough.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

Last question for clarity,I promise. I'm pretty good at reading comprehension and paying attention,but Are the tester packs S1's or Crosses?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> 2 packs of mac1 s1s are left , there going faster than i thought lol


I've been very surprised to watch and see what ppl find most important to them! I've also noticed as soon as someone says ooh in want this, 4 others say the same lol, I'm like the rest of you, I want them all! just find it funny, watching kinda like monkey see monkey do! lmfao, 

but I've heard some special things about that mac, is there a reason that was only so few?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Here's what heisen post earlier guys 6
> seed packs are 60 and 12 seed packs are 100, You can order S1s and will get a free pack of crosses with every pack of S1s you buy. I have so far
> 
> Wedding Cake s1s about 200 seeds
> ...


Just gonna drop this here because the OP is gonna get buried!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I've been very surprised to watch and see what ppl find most important to them! I've also noticed as soon as someone says ooh in want this, 4 others say the same lol, I'm like the rest of you, I want them all! just find it funny, watching kinda like monkey see monkey do! lmfao,
> 
> but I've heard some special things about that mac, is there a reason that was only so few?


MAC is stingy with the jizz.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> MAC is stingy with the jizz.


It’s also said that the Mac moms don’t like to make a lot of seeds


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> MAC is stingy with the jizz.


Apparently lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 17, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I'm so confused by wtf is going on. Scratches head.........goes to bed.


me too


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Just gonna drop this here because the OP is gonna get buried!


@Heisenbeans 
I just had a great idea, instead of us having to keep reposting the updates Heisen gives everyone, or letting them get buried! 

why not copy and past them to heisen home page?? make a rule no one post on his home page. and he can leave the updates there, all nice in order and not getting burried! bc obviously this thread is not slowing down with or without me! 

just an idea and it could help out alot, if not pretent I didn't say anything lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 17, 2019)

it would also help a fuck ton, with over half the "confused" ppl bc most ppl are!

only other option I see, is continuing what we're already doing which is clearly confusing a lot of ppl, or make a heisen update thread, no one else allowed to post only heisen! just an idea I had! after seeing all the problems! I'm sure the mods could make that happen!


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 17, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> @Heisenbeans
> I just had a great idea, instead of us having to keep reposting the updates Heisen gives everyone, or letting them get buried!
> 
> why not copy and past them to heisen home page?? make a rule no one post on his home page. and he can leave the updates there, all nice in order and not getting burried! bc obviously this thread is not slowing down with or without me!
> ...


Great idea


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 17, 2019)

I am just going to walk away and buy what I want after the people on the list get thier tester packs PAnature send me an e mail when the list is exhausted later guys


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

I'll confess I only want to pre order something to shoot some bread back in dudes pockets. He's put out a lot. otherwise I'd sit idly by and wait for my 3 packs of testers.
I've commented enough for about two weeks. Back to my RIU lazyboy to watch the festivities.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 17, 2019)

MAc x AAW ----Slow it folks and let it all work out ..gazing material instead of reading the same stuff over .


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

All of the information is in the last 3 pages of everything that is going on. 
Please dont repost emails on this thread. If you guys have direct questions email me at [email protected].


----------



## IrocZ (Feb 17, 2019)

Sent my pre-order in!

Didn't know what cross to pick, so kindly asked Heisen to do it. Everything is awesome, so I'm sure whatever he picks will great


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 17, 2019)

at the risk of sounding like a dink it just seems like maybe this is all adding extra stress and confusion to someone that's trying to take care of everyone and hooking a lot dudes up..... idk just let the man do his thing lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> MAc x AAW ----Slow it folks and let it all work out ..gazing material instead of reading the same stuff over .
> 
> View attachment 4284382


Ok 1 more...Thank you​


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

I had a couple extra mac1s cause everyone is getting 6 packs so there was like 6 packs total.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 17, 2019)

all I know is I will take whatever gg cross and w cake cross I can lol


----------



## main cola (Feb 17, 2019)

IrocZ said:


> Sent my pre-order in!
> 
> Didn't know what cross to pick, so kindly asked Heisen to do it. Everything is awesome, so I'm sure whatever he picks will great


I did the same


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 17, 2019)

main cola said:


> I did the same


You got any tap roots yet?


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 17, 2019)

I am hoping those who have experience with the strains Heisen is offering might nudge me in the right direction. Out of Heisen's strain offerings, l have only smoked ECSD and GG. I have not grown any of them, nor have I smoked any except for those two.

I am trying to avoid anything with a PINEY smell or taste. Like that NL kind of pine smell. I am not sure why I dislike it so much. Probably a mixture of it being in too many strains I have encountered, and I don't prefer the high I associate with that smell. I recently grew some OG kush that had that pineyness to it. Didn't like it.

So, I am trying to pick S1s and crosses from Heisen. I also grow SOG style, straight to 12/12 from rooted clone in 2-liter pots, so I prefer strains that tend to have a packed central cola with minimal branching.

Any recommendations on avoiding that pine smell?

Thx


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 17, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> I am hoping those who have experience with the strains Heisen is offering might nudge me in the right direction. Out of Heisen's strain offerings, l have only smoked ECSD and GG. I have not grown any of them, nor have I smoked any except for those two.
> 
> I am trying to avoid anything with a PINEY smell or taste. Like that NL kind of pine smell. I am not sure why I dislike it so much. Probably a mixture of it being in too many strains I have encountered, and I don't prefer the high I associate with that smell. I recently grew some OG kush that had that pineyness to it. Didn't like it.
> 
> ...


Gmo crosses not sure if there is s1 plans for that one though also purple punch I’m sure you won’t find pine in those


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

Got my preorder in....and I'm not telling you sharks what of.....buahahahahaha.


----------



## main cola (Feb 17, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> You got any tap roots yet?


Not yet..There still soaking and it hasn’t been 24 hours yet


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

Yes alot of people were able to follow the thread and send me emails for preorders. mac1 s1s are almost gone.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 17, 2019)

Stuff I'm looking forward to in the future is more of the gassy stuff and gassy crosses.
Jetfuel, GMO, ECSD, Alien OG, Topanga, Chem91, etc all mashed up.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

1 more Mac1 s1s till there gone, It was the most requested and im surprised cause i thought it wouldnt be.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> 1 more Mac1 s1s till there gone, It was the most requested and im surprised cause i thought it wouldnt be.


you be wrong .
Be lucky enough to get free ones I think .


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 17, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Lmfao. See exactly my point.
> This thread is a total lost cause. No one has clue what is going on.


Apparently some do.



CoB_nUt said:


> I'll confess I only want to pre order something to shoot some bread back in dudes pockets. He's put out a lot. otherwise I'd sit idly by and wait for my 3 packs of testers.


Good man. Same here.


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> 1 more Mac1 s1s till there gone, It was the most requested and im surprised cause i thought it wouldnt be.


Dear Mr Beans,

Im not familiar with most of whats avialable which is partly why im super excited.
I know i want some gg4 s1 but unsure about what else. Although im confident all are going to awesome.

Is there anything that stands out as far as been the frostiest mother fucker amongst them?

Cheers.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 17, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Dear Mr Beans,
> 
> Im not familiar with most of whats avialable which is partly why im super excited.
> I know i want some gg4 s1 but unsure about what else. Although im confident all are going to awesome.
> ...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 17, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> It’s also said that the Mac moms don’t like to make a lot of seeds


So much resin, you have to take a Qtip and physical touch the hairs. 
It's a lot of work to make a shitload.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 17, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> So much resin, you have to take a Qtip and physical touch the hairs.
> It's a lot of work to make a shitload.


also have to do it at week 2 3 4 and take plant WAY past it date for ALL beans to MATURE .


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 17, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> So much resin, you have to take a Qtip and physical touch the hairs.
> It's a lot of work to make a shitload.


Exactly she is a greasy sticky beast


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 17, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> also have to do it at week 2 3 4 and take plant WAY past it date for ALL beans to MATURE .


I just went through it. My "pollen maker" was late to the wedding. lol
I think I got a couple out of it. 
Lesson learned. lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 17, 2019)

These beans fell off my gals just yesterday at day 55
One is gg4 x (small seed )
The other is cali-o x (large seed )
Infact the cali seed was push out of the top cola never noticed it until it rolled off when I grabbed the bud .


----------



## bighitter420 (Feb 17, 2019)

Pre-order is in! 
Happy to get Heisen a little $ back in his pocket


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Got my preorder in....and I'm not telling you sharks what of.....buahahahahaha.





bighitter420 said:


> Pre-order is in!
> Happy to get Heisen a little $ back in his pocket


Ooo whatcha get guys? Come on do tell...


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

You guys are all awesome. everyone is picking the stuff i have alot of. i kinda knew i guess thats why i put so many of them in there. Ill have alot more coming also.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> You guys are all awesome. everyone is picking the stuff i have alot of. i kinda knew i guess thats why i put so many of them in there. Ill have alot more coming also.


Thanks for noticing.


----------



## Dustjesus (Feb 17, 2019)

So pumped to see the fire coming out of these packs. What a time to be alive.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Here.


I emailed everyone the updated list that sent me an email asking about preordering seeds.
Anyone that wants to know how and wants to preorder email [email protected] and ill give you all the info. I have about 10 preorders so far and they will all start to go out in 3 weeks.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

SUNDAE EVERYTHING!


----------



## main cola (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> You guys are all awesome. everyone is picking the stuff i have alot of. i kinda knew i guess thats why i put so many of them in there. Ill have alot more coming also.


I paid but I didn’t pick anything. I’ll let you pick for me please


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

main cola said:


> I paid but I didn’t pick anything. I’ll let you pick for me please


This is the best preorder yet if I wasn't sundae driving with Miss Daisy I think that would've been my route due to indecisiveness at least either way you win


----------



## big cfeezzie (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I emailed everyone the updated list that sent me an email asking about preordering seeds.
> Anyone that wants to know how and wants to preorder email [email protected] and ill give you all the info. I have about 10 preorders so far and they will all start to go out in 3 weeks.


Can you order all crosses and no s1's.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 17, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> Can you order all crosses and no s1's.


Why? order s1 and you get the crosses you want free with them


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm so jealous, I can't afford to pay attention until after this harvest! I guess I shouldnt complain I mean who in the hell gives out 3 packs to each tester for free and not even charge shipping! but still I wanna get 2 of each lol and have a collection!

like that dam card thing gotta catch em all lmfao, lol my niece loved that crap!


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> Can you order all crosses and no s1's.


You can only pre-order s1s and like evergreen said you get a free cross pack


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> like that dam card thing gotta catch em all


HEISENBEANS! (Pokemon for those who have no idea)


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 17, 2019)

Woot woot, preorder in...I think (hope)!! Thank you sir, can't wait to sink these baybees.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 17, 2019)

I dont get why most of you are so confused. It's really not that hard to understand what's going on here.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> I dont get why most of you are so confused. It's really not that hard to understand what's going on here.


I didn't want to be the one buttttt yeah.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Feb 17, 2019)

Preorder in. Now the wait.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> Woot woot, preorder in...I think (hope)!! Thank you sir, can't wait to sink these baybees.





big cfeezzie said:


> Preorder in. Now the wait.


Ooo whatcha get??? Do tell!


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

main cola said:


> I paid but I didn’t pick anything. I’ll let you pick for me please


Let us know what he picks for you if you don't mind it seems noone wants to share  also I apologise if its not proper etiquette to ask...I didn't think it'd be so hush hush


----------



## big cfeezzie (Feb 17, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Oh whatcha get??? Do tell!


Purple punch s1,Mac1 x Gorilla Glue 4, Sundae driver s1, gmo x banana cookies!


----------



## main cola (Feb 17, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Let us know what he picks for you if you don't mind it seems noone wants to share  also I apologise if its not proper etiquette to ask...I didn't think it'd be so hush hush


No problem.. I’ll share the info


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

Ooo good choice on the sundae! waiting like me! So hype for it, i wanted that macxgg hope you grow that first lol will definitely follow that btw thanks for sharing!


main cola said:


> No problem.. I’ll share


You sir are the man!


----------



## bruno8437 (Feb 17, 2019)

Order is in. Now just the wait.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 17, 2019)

Hasn't been confirmed yet, but I'm trying an adub S1 and adub x fetfuel, and a BBC S1 and mac x BBC


----------



## mjw42 (Feb 17, 2019)

Fire list. So hard to decide


----------



## tman42 (Feb 17, 2019)

I got my pre order in also, appreciate it Heisen! Mac1 S1 with the Mac x Banana Cookies cross and the Banana Cookies S1 with the Sundae Banana Cookie cross.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

Mac 1 went so fast im gonna make more i guess fuck it, I really did not think they would. I still have a shit load of seeds but the crosses are running low on the sundaes and banana cookie s1s are getting low, Im sure ill have more but did not want to over do it as i estimated how many seeds on a very low ball number to make sure everyone gets them and i still have the freebie list to go out. Ill make sure everyone gets what they want even if i have to make more of the same ones


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> Hasn't been confirmed yet, but I'm trying an adub S1 and adub x fetfuel, and a BBC S1 and mac x BBC


Great choices! I look forward to hearing about the adubxjetfuel! Hope you get what you want


tman42 said:


> I got my pre order in also, appreciate it Heisen! Mac1 S1 with the Mac x Banana Cookies cross and the Banana Cookies S1 with the Sundae Banana Cookie cross.


That SundaexBc on my list to get you and Burt both got the Macxbbc definitely gonna have to compare grows see what took what! This has me so hype!


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 17, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> I dont get why most of you are so confused. It's really not that hard to understand what's going on here.


You think maybe there's a few potheads amongst us?


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 17, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> You think maybe there's a few potheads amongst us?


If I'm not confused, I just keep smoking until i find my phone in the fridge.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Mac 1 went so fast


I'm not even surprised...mac1 already a special breed and you had limited amounts...I'm glad you're making more so everyone who wants it can get it...I'm really happy you're getting a return for your time and money...hit us with some pics or an update vid lol to keep my good mood going! Lol


coreywebster said:


> You think maybe there's a few potheads amongst us?


I also thought this prolly why I didn't say anything this is great tho


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 17, 2019)

I never got a return email @Heisenbeans


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 17, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> You think maybe there's a few potheads amongst us?


Smoking weed doesn't make you stupid. Thats a pre-existing condition.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 17, 2019)

And let the shots fire lol


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

I love the wit we have amongst us seriously we are an amazing bunch every single one of us.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm just fucking around talking shit, don't take me seriously


----------



## Werp (Feb 17, 2019)

Is there anyway to clear things up by putting it on the website, whats available, how much, where do we send out money etc... Sorry if this has been posted.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 17, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Smoking weed doesn't make you stupid. Thats a pre-existing condition.


I don't know what the fuck is going on anymore. 
I'm on the list for tester seeds. Do I need to do anything?


----------



## Badmofo529 (Feb 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I don't know what the fuck is going on anymore.
> I'm on the list for tester seeds. Do I need to do anything?


Nah, just sit quiet in the corner like me lol. He is pm'ing everyone on the list with a code when there ready.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I don't know what the fuck is going on anymore.
> I'm on the list for tester seeds. Do I need to do anything?


Nah you're good were still waiting this is only pre-order shit that has nothing to do with the "tester" list


Badmofo529 said:


> Nah, just sit quiet in the corner like me lol. He is pm'ing everyone on the list with a code when there ready.


This. Must've posted within seconds lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I emailed everyone the updated list that sent me an email asking about preordering seeds.
> Anyone that wants to know how and wants to preorder email [email protected] and ill give you all the info. I have about 10 preorders so far and they will all start to go out in 3 weeks.


Fuck, I'm second guessing my choices.*A *GMO *cross *shudda been 1.


YouGrowYourWay said:


> Ooo whatcha get guys? Come on do tell...


ok, I ordered Donkey Fuck and Spayed Llama


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Fuck, I'm second guessing my choices.GMO shudda been 1.
> 
> 
> ok, I ordered Donkey Fuck and Spayed Llama


Order more when you can! Don't second guess! Get em all! But donkey fuck tho that's the bbcxgg??
Edit I realized I've been commenting alot today sorry if I'm pissing anyone off just in a great mood (rare for me) but please don't hesitate to tell me to STFU lol


----------



## quiescent (Feb 17, 2019)

Gmo was an option?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Order more when you can! Don't second guess! Get em all! But donkey fuck tho that's the bbcxgg??
> Edit I realized I've been commenting alot today sorry if I'm pissing anyone off just in a great mood (rare for me) but please don't hesitate to tell me to STFU lol


Lmao....I'mjust messin peoples.

lemme go back and see what I picked in email... I let Heisen choose my crosses for me.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

Black banana cookies & katsu bubba were my s1 choices


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> I don't think it was offered as an s1 unless I missed that
> Edit nah I checked it's not there whatcha on about cob lol


Preorders yo. There's a list for preorders and you get a pack of crosses for each pack of s1's. This and I repeat...This has *NO EFFECT* on the free tester packs for the people on his tester list.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Black banana cookies & katsu bubba were my s1 choices


Nice you and Burt got the BBC s1 niceee! Ooo the katsu I didn't even look in it's direction I will definitely follow that grow!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> I don't think it was offered as an s1 unless I missed that
> Edit nah I checked it's not there whatcha on about cob lol


ahhh..nah it wasnt an S1 option...I meant a gmo cross. I'll fix my post


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Gmo was an option?


As a cross yes, It was GMO and banana cookies.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Fuck, I'm second guessing my choices.GMO shudda been 1.
> 
> 
> ok, I ordered Donkey Fuck and Spayed Llama





quiescent said:


> Gmo was an option?


My bad...post fixed.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 17, 2019)

The more I pop back in here the more I second guess my order. *Must.Stay.Out.Of.Thread*


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Fuck, I'm second guessing my choices.GMO shudda been 1.
> 
> 
> ok, I ordered Donkey Fuck and Spayed Llama


I used to tie a salmon jig called 'baboon asshole'. 

Starts with one red bead on a stiff piece of mono, tied to the hook shank so it dangles just below the bend. 
Then wrap the entire shank with pink crosscut rabbit strips. 
Double whip finish & you're done. 

Fish dig it!


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> The more I pop back in here the more I second guess my order. *Must.Stay.Out.Of.Thread*


Nooo come back and tell us what you picked?? Btw I'm not clocking anybody I just want us all to grow together and compare grows this is gonna be amazing! and by all means if you don't want to don't feel obligated to


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Gmo was an option?


Get on that train...


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 17, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Nooo come back and tell us what you picked?? Btw I'm not clocking anybody I just want us all to grow together and compare grows this is gonna be amazing! and by all means if you don't want to don't feel obligated to


I ordered 6-seed packs of these:

Mac S1 (due to being so limited)
GG4 S1 (bank it)
Sunset Sherbert X Wedding Cake
GMO x Banana cookies

What I really want is a sunset banana cross. Also, if it expedites my order I am happy to move away from GG4 to something that is already done.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Sunset Sherbert X Wedding Cake
> GMO x Banana cookies


That sunset xwc has been on my mind please post that grow! Cob nut was thinking about that gmo cross great choices! Stick with the gg!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I ordered 6-seed packs of these:
> 
> Mac S1 (due to being so limited)
> GG4 S1 (bank it)
> ...


I have 4 sunset that are a week away from going on the table for 12/12. banana sunset is on the list to be made.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I used to tie a salmon jig called 'baboon asshole'.
> 
> Starts with one red bead on a stiff piece of mono, tied to the hook shank so it dangles just below the bend.
> Then wrap the entire shank with pink crosscut rabbit strips.
> ...


Fly fishing is something I'd like to get into now that I've got the patience and size to do it properly. Tried when I was around 10-12 and just used a fly bobber and cheap flies I'd get at garage sales and flea markets.

Go out on a warm, sunny morning/early afternoon after a rain and it's easy picking on the bass sunbathing around here, from the shore.


----------



## Precaution (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have 4 sunset that are a week away from going on the table for 12/12. banana sunset is on the list to be made.


This is amazing to hear.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 17, 2019)

@Heisenbeans 

Thanks for the pre-order and confirmation email. I did pass on the MAC1, thought that I would leave them to those who really wanted them. I was most interested in the Banana Cookies, Wedding Cake and GG4. Crosses are looking like fire also.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

today was crazy, I been in front of this laptop for 5 hrs. I sold about 20 percent of what i have,
Another 30 percent going to the freebie list, A couple of the s1s are gone but i have more being made. Alot of people wanted what i just made and didnt mind waiting till there done so i thought that was kind of crazy. Im gonna mail out what is finished on the first drop and if i have to i will mail the rest 3 weeks later so i dont have to hold anyones seeds waiting on 1 or 2 packs. I want everyone to be happy and get what they paid for.
Thank you guys for all the support.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> today was crazy, I been in front of this laptop for 5 hrs. I sold about 20 percent of what i have,
> Another 30 percent going to the freebie list, A couple of the s1s are gone but i have more being made. Alot of people wanted what i just made and didnt mind waiting till there done so i thought that was kind of crazy. Im gonna mail out what is finished on the first drop and if i have to i will mail the rest 3 weeks later so i dont have to hold anyones seeds waiting on 1 or 2 packs. I want everyone to be happy and get what they paid for.
> Thank you guys for all the support.


You’re welcome.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 17, 2019)

I chose these bad girls as my freebies Gonna be a fun hunt.
Sundae driver x wedding cake
Mac1 x black banana cookies.

Thanks again Heisen... gonna be a fucked up summer.....


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 17, 2019)

koko's ghost?


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> today was crazy, I been in front of this laptop for 5 hrs. I sold about 20 percent of what i have,
> Another 30 percent going to the freebie list, A couple of the s1s are gone but i have more being made. Alot of people wanted what i just made and didnt mind waiting till there done so i thought that was kind of crazy. Im gonna mail out what is finished on the first drop and if i have to i will mail the rest 3 weeks later so i dont have to hold anyones seeds waiting on 1 or 2 packs. I want everyone to be happy and get what they paid for.
> Thank you guys for all the support.


Thank you dude! I really appreciate all your hard work. Im sure that goes for a lot of us here.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 17, 2019)

@Heisenbeans I dont mind waiting on the s1s until the tester drops is released so you can mail mine all at once.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 17, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> @Heisenbeans I dont mind waiting on the s1s until the tester drops is released so you can mail mine all at once.


Same. I can send email if easier to keep track.


----------



## klx (Feb 17, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> @Heisenbeans I dont mind waiting on the s1s until the tester drops is released so you can mail mine all at once.


Me too, can ship my order and the free list altogether less hassle.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

All you guys that ordered have the emails in the completed order folder. Send me a reminder that you'll wait on what you wanted, and as soon as everything is finished I'll send all out at the same time.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 17, 2019)

S


Heisenbeans said:


> All you guys that ordered have the emails in the completed order folder. Send me a reminder that you'll wait on what you wanted, and as soon as everything is finished I'll send all out at the same time.


Sent


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Sundae driver x wedding cake


I'm really excited for this cross I got that as well, awesome!


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 17, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> I'm really excited for this cross I got that as well, awesome!


Got that one too. Man I can't wait.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> I'm really excited for this cross I got that as well, awesome!


I'm hoping the sundae will reverse so that cross will be easier to make in the future


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'm hoping the sundae will reverse so that cross will be easier to make in the future


You and me both Heisen. That's the s1 I wanted most. Waiting on that and them gg crosses


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 17, 2019)

everybody got to buy their beans and now the threads quite lol, everybody dreaming about that fire! lol night guys, been a long day for everyone!


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 17, 2019)

i know i will change my mind daily if i try and choose my 3 tester packs now. i am going to wait until the list is available and i've been asked to choose 3. no point stressing til then 

@Heisenbeans how big will tester packs be?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> i know i will change my mind daily if i try and choose my 3 tester packs now. i am going to wait until the list is available and i've been asked to choose 3. no point stressing til then
> 
> @Heisenbeans how big will tester packs be?


Agreed. I'm with ya on this.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 17, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> i know i will change my mind daily if i try and choose my 3 tester packs now. i am going to wait until the list is available and i've been asked to choose 3. no point stressing til then
> 
> @Heisenbeans how big will tester packs be?


6 and 8 packs


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> everybody got to buy their beans and now the threads quiet


I thought that earlier lol I'm still here lurking waiting for someone to talk to about their picks lol but goodnight until tm


Goats22 said:


> i know i will change my mind daily if i try and choose my 3 tester packs now.


I was fortunate I knew I wanted sundae crosses off the grip it's just deciding when and what I should get next without fuckin myself monetarily I need to be able to eat still lmao


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 17, 2019)

I hope some s1's are left. I never smoked or grew any of these cuts. I guess I will see what happens when the "list" guys get their notices.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I hope some s1's are left. I never smoked or grew any of these cuts. I guess I will see what happens when the "list" guys get their notices.


Yeah he's got s1s left he said I believe 20% went to preorders another 30% for the "tester" list so that's still 80% inventory for the list hopefully he has what you want minus the Mac s1 and sundae s1 for now


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I hope some s1's are left. I never smoked or grew any of these cuts. I guess I will see what happens when the "list" guys get their notices.


Ditto. Haven't had nor cultivated any of these cuts or crosses. All that's gonna change here shortly tho.Lol, I am soooo gonna be the man in my circle of smoke bros & gals.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I am soooo gonna be the man in my circle of smoke bros.


Ditto. Lol noone has this shit around here noones getting this shit in it's all gsc platinum cookies and knockoff gg


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 17, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Ditto. Lol noone has this shit around here noones getting this shit in it's all gsc platinum cookies and knockoff gg


hey i love the Platinum cookies!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Ditto. Lol noone has this shit around here noones getting this shit in it's all gsc platinum cookies and knockoff gg


Exxxfukkingzactly! Good grief!!!


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> hey i love the Platinum cookies!


It's funny you say that I actually grabbed almost a hp of it I loved it so much whoever grew it did an absolutely incredible job and I'm so picky hence why I'm doing it myself now lol so I can only blame me for lame smoke which so far has not been the case my first solo grow was a complete success


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

Unrelated,but I'll ask here because I feel safe and you guys care about my feelings.

I'm in search of some real deal hindu kush. Eh,not sure if it's just a cut or in seed form. I'm not even sure who the breeder is. A smoke bro of mine has some flower and traded me a quad. I really really liked it. 

Anyone in the know.....point me in the right direction if you will.

edit*^ Strainly is a no no for me. Thanks.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Unrelated,but I'll ask here because I feel safe and you guys care about my feelings.


Lol.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Unrelated,but I'll ask here because I feel safe and you guys care about my feelings.
> 
> I'm in search of some real deal hindu kush. Eh,not sure if it's just a cut or in seed form. I'm not even sure who the breeder is. A smoke bro of mine has some flower and traded me a quad. I really really liked it.
> 
> ...


the hindu cut i hold is one of the best smokes i've ever had in my life. it's like smoking a dank, kushy, peppery armpit. coats your whole mouth, and is strong!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> the hindu cut i hold is one of the best smokes i've ever had in my life. it's like smoking a dank, kushy, peppery armpit. coats your whole mouth, and is strong!


Sounds about right,mmm mmm good.Does it have purple streaks thru the buds...some calyxs' purp,not the whole flower? 
Do you know the breeder. 
*slight derail disclaimer*


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Lol.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm so excited to start my first grow journal with Heisens work 


CoB_nUt said:


> *slight derail disclaimer*


This is a safe space lollol all's been quiet since the preorders


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> I'm so excited to start my first grow journal with Heisens work
> 
> This is a safe space lollol all's been quiet since the preorders


Journals....eh,good journals require too much work for my dysfunctional schedule.
I'm just gonna blow up Heis' thread with my pics of his gear as if it were my journal.
It was a good idea by Greenthumb to for Heis to start a thread for pics of his gear when the time comes.Or else I'll just flood this one.

I do this with any forum members' gear that has a thread.Updated weekly.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Unrelated,but I'll ask here because I feel safe and you guys care about my feelings.
> 
> I'm in search of some real deal hindu kush. Eh,not sure if it's just a cut or in seed form. I'm not even sure who the breeder is. A smoke bro of mine has some flower and traded me a quad. I really really liked it.
> 
> ...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

Hazeman,I've heard that name more than a few times, albeit not in reference to hindu kush.
Thank you,I'll have a look see.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

@Heisenbeans did you get an estimate price for international shipping to Ireland?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 18, 2019)

Yeah I did, it's like 30 dollars if I send you a cool t shirt


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah I did, it's like 30 dollars if I send you a cool t shirt


Do you have HEISENBEAN tees?! I think it necessary I rep the first seed company I buy from.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah I did, it's like 30 dollars if I send you a cool t shirt


sweet thats what i was thinking it would cost.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 18, 2019)

At this point all I care about is getting some S1's. I hope that they will be available to the "list" people soon. thx


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 18, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> At this point all I care about is getting some S1's. I hope that they will be available to the "list" people soon. thx


"Write down the 3 packs you want...also include 7 back up packs in case the ones you want are gone."
"I'll have a pile of seeds so everyone should get what they want."
-Heisen page 192
So more then likely you're gonna get what you want vbro


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 18, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> "Write down the 3 packs you want...also include 7 back up packs in case the ones you want are gone."
> "I'll have a pile of seeds so everyone should get what they want."
> -Heisen page 192
> So more then likely you're gonna get what you want vbro


You left this out......................................"I will message everyone a secret password 3 days before everything is finished with a list of all the strains available. Top of the list gets first dibs." Where is this secret password?

This is why I'm confused. No password has been sent out for the people to pick what they like. But people have now pre-ordered packs and stuff that I wanted is now gone. First it was the "list" gets first choice, now it's the "pre orders". This is why I'm confused. I have no idea what's going on. First I thought I was going to get top choice, now I have no clue if I should have ordered or not to get what I originally wanted. Now shit has already vanished to people who pre ordered.

I got no "secret password" to order anything. The pages fly by like trees in a hurricane with something different to do on each page. I'm waiting for a secret password and shit is already sold. I'm lost.........or stoned. Fuck it


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 18, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> You left this out......................................"I will message everyone a secret password 3 days before everything is finished with a list of all the strains available. Top of the list gets first dibs." Where is this secret password?
> 
> This is why I'm confused. No password has been sent out for the people to pick what they like. But people have now pre-ordered packs and stuff that I wanted is now gone. First it was the "list" gets first choice, now it's the "pre orders". This is why I'm confused. I have no idea what's going on. First I thought I was going to get top choice, now I have no clue if I should have ordered or not to get what I originally wanted. Now shit has already vanished to people who pre ordered.
> 
> I got no "secret password" to order anything. The pages fly by like trees in a hurricane with something different to do on each page. I'm waiting for a secret password and shit is already sold. I'm lost.........or stoned. Fuck it


Didn't leave it out poor quoting on my part I cited my page sorry youre confused...I'm almost certain the macs1s were never up for grabs for the "list" and I'm not sure what else is out I was under the assumption everything is good to go still and we're just waiting on those passwords and I'm in here often please if I'm wrong in anyway correct me guys


----------



## poor boy (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> today was crazy, I been in front of this laptop for 5 hrs. I sold about 20 percent of what i have,
> Another 30 percent going to the freebie list, A couple of the s1s are gone but i have more being made. Alot of people wanted what i just made and didnt mind waiting till there done so i thought that was kind of crazy. Im gonna mail out what is finished on the first drop and if i have to i will mail the rest 3 weeks later so i dont have to hold anyones seeds waiting on 1 or 2 packs. I want everyone to be happy and get what they paid for.
> Thank you guys for all the support.





mjw42 said:


> Fire list. So hard to decide


I agree 100% just too much goodness


----------



## coppershot (Feb 18, 2019)

He hasn't stated what's gone get aside from the MAC1's but there was only 40 of em. He also said some other S1's are gone but he is already making more.

At the end of the day folks will get 18-24 free crosses of Katsu Bubba, Banana Cookies, Wedding Cake, Wedding Pie, GG4, Ghost OG, Sundae Driver, Purple Punch, Adub, Sunset Sherb, GMO and so on (all that I could remember off the top of my head) with more on the way. You cant blame the guy for wanting to make a bit of scratch back after all of the time and money he has put in. 

I know my old lady would be pissed if I spent several thousand dollars, was about to hand out massive amounts of freebies, and was a month or two out on retail sales... I am interested in seeing how many folks actually buy the gear after they are sent free seeds...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 18, 2019)

There hasn’t been a password/code given out yet for “the list.” It will take time and everything isn’t ready yet. Give it a little while... Heisenbeans won’t forget about you and will take care of his future customers.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 18, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> You left this out......................................"I will message everyone a secret password 3 days before everything is finished with a list of all the strains available. Top of the list gets first dibs." Where is this secret password?
> 
> This is why I'm confused. No password has been sent out for the people to pick what they like. But people have now pre-ordered packs and stuff that I wanted is now gone. First it was the "list" gets first choice, now it's the "pre orders". This is why I'm confused. I have no idea what's going on. First I thought I was going to get top choice, now I have no clue if I should have ordered or not to get what I originally wanted. Now shit has already vanished to people who pre ordered.
> 
> I got no "secret password" to order anything. The pages fly by like trees in a hurricane with something different to do on each page. I'm waiting for a secret password and shit is already sold. I'm lost.........or stoned. Fuck it


I thought it was just the crosses that were available to the 3 packs and s1s were being sold. As far as I know none of the crosses have sold out so I dont think your affected??

As he said too he wants to start recouping some costs so anyone willing to send him some money is able to guarantee there s1's so they get it instead of having to wait till next drop if it sells out like the mac 1. This was my understanding. Hopefully clears a bit up.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 18, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> You left this out......................................"I will message everyone a secret password 3 days before everything is finished with a list of all the strains available. Top of the list gets first dibs." Where is this secret password?
> 
> This is why I'm confused. No password has been sent out for the people to pick what they like. But people have now pre-ordered packs and stuff that I wanted is now gone. First it was the "list" gets first choice, now it's the "pre orders". This is why I'm confused. I have no idea what's going on. First I thought I was going to get top choice, now I have no clue if I should have ordered or not to get what I originally wanted. Now shit has already vanished to people who pre ordered.
> 
> I got no "secret password" to order anything. The pages fly by like trees in a hurricane with something different to do on each page. I'm waiting for a secret password and shit is already sold. I'm lost.........or stoned. Fuck it


If there's something you really want you should probably email Heisen and kick a few bones in the kitty.. Or are you getting upset about not getting "top choice" for free beans?


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 18, 2019)

I would be butt hurt if i was on the list and didnt get the Mac.
How long until u get more Mac?


----------



## quiescent (Feb 18, 2019)

Mac seeds sounds like they are gonna be tough to get brother. Maybe you could prepay for the next batch, I'd ask heisen.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 18, 2019)

Now I got shitheads telling me what to do like they know the whole fucking story. STFU already. You idiots wouldn't know your ass from your elbow. I don't need 20 schmucks telling me what to do. I'll have my answer soon enough. END of story.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 18, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Now I got shitheads telling me what to do like they know the whole fucking story. STFU already. You idiots wouldn't know your ass from your elbow. I don't need 20 schmucks telling me what to do. I'll have my answer soon enough. END of story.


Shitheads lol ok mr sock.. now tell us how upset you are about not getting first dibs on some free shit.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 18, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Now I got shitheads telling me what to do like they know the whole fucking story. STFU already. You idiots wouldn't know your ass from your elbow. I don't need 20 schmucks telling me what to do. I'll have my answer soon enough. END of story.


Why are you acting like that other dude? Settle down and chill. Your the only one acting like a shithead.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 18, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Now I got shitheads telling me what to do like they know the whole fucking story. STFU already. You idiots wouldn't know your ass from your elbow. I don't need 20 schmucks telling me what to do. I'll have my answer soon enough. END of story.


Well then you posted your statement/question in the wrong place.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 18, 2019)

And the shitheads post. Keep posting. I'll keep calling you shitheads for doing so. You have no idea what or how I feel. You are making assumptions. When you make wrongful assumptions you are a shithead. I'm just calling it as I see it. You both are clueless.......and therefore shitheads.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 18, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> And the shitheads post. Keep posting. I'll keep calling you shitheads for doing so. You have no idea what or how I feel. You are making assumptions. When you make wrongful assumptions you are a shithead. I'm just calling it as I see it. You both are clueless.......and therefore shitheads.


 I dont really give 2 shits what or how you feel Mr. Sock.. care to share what your other user names are? Or are you here to just bitch about not getting first dibs on some free shit??


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 18, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> I dont really give 2 shits what or how you feel Mr. Sock.. care to share what your other user names are? Or are you here to just bitch about not getting first dibs on some free shit??


I felt we needed 10 more pages of bullshit. This should be fun


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 18, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I felt we needed 10 more pages of bullshit. This should be fun


Ahh yes.. let me get in on some of that action!! HEY HEISEN... I THOUGHT I GOT FIRST DIBS ON THE FREE SHIT!! NOW I HEAR PEOPLE ARE PAYING... WTF!! I'm a broke ass sock account wahhh wahh wahhh. 

Try opening up a sock account support group thread if you want people who give a shit about what you want or feel or whatever..


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 18, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Ahh yes.. let me get in on some of that action!! HEY HEISEN... I THOUGHT I GOT FIRST DIBS ON THE FREE SHIT!! NOW I HEAR PEOPLE ARE PAYING... WTF!! I'm a broke ass sock account wahhh wahh wahhh


YA WTF!! Blowingpeoplespieholes is right!! I'm a brokeassredneck and need FREE seeds. That's what this is all about!!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 18, 2019)

Alright I’ll just walk away from this one...slowly...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 18, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> YA WTF!! Blowingpeoplespieholes is right!! I'm a brokeassredneck and need FREE seeds. That's what this is all about!!










Carry on.. I'm out


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 18, 2019)

lol, ok bitchasspieblower. Till next time


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 18, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> lol, ok bitchasspieblower. Till next time


Dont be mad Mr Sock..


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2019)

Lmfao this thread is getting worse than the shady ass thieving GPS thread.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 18, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Lmfao this thread is getting worse than the shady ass thieving GPS thread.


u know what they say YT.. for ever sock account that gets upset, an angel gets its wings. It's part of the riu ecosystem lol


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 18, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Lmfao this thread is getting worse than the shady ass thieving GPS thread.


It's not that bad(is it??lol) this was needed entertainment after the preorder silence lol gave me some reading for the ride to work 
GOOD MORNING ALL! I TRULY HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY!


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> u know what they say YT.. for ever sock account that gets upset, an angel gets its wings. It's part of the riu ecosystem lol


Hahahaha I honestly spit my coffee out reading this.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 18, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Carry on.. I'm out


Priceless.....


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah I did, it's like 30 dollars if I send you a cool t shirt


This place sells some really cool tees. 

https://www.cafepress.com/+brisco+mens-clothing


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 18, 2019)

ell oh ell!!!!!.....


----------



## Mr Blamo (Feb 18, 2019)

how about mac and cheese lol
I can wait for the mac. 
Guess ill just have a mac attack till then lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> how about mac and cheese lol
> I can wait for the mac.
> Guess ill just have a mac attack till then lol


I feel like Kojak sitting in a Cadillac
I gotta eat, I gotta eat a flapjack
A stack, a rack, a six-pack Jack
Just call me Jack Kerouac
Click-clack open up the hatchback
I could eat a Bubble car or a packamack
Pattacake, pattacake Big Mac
Good God it's a [ mac ] attack


----------



## coppershot (Feb 18, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 18, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> You left this out......................................"I will message everyone a secret password 3 days before everything is finished with a list of all the strains available. Top of the list gets first dibs." Where is this secret password?
> 
> This is why I'm confused. No password has been sent out for the people to pick what they like. But people have now pre-ordered packs and stuff that I wanted is now gone. First it was the "list" gets first choice, now it's the "pre orders". This is why I'm confused. I have no idea what's going on. First I thought I was going to get top choice, now I have no clue if I should have ordered or not to get what I originally wanted. Now shit has already vanished to people who pre ordered.
> 
> I got no "secret password" to order anything. The pages fly by like trees in a hurricane with something different to do on each page. I'm waiting for a secret password and shit is already sold. I'm lost.........or stoned. Fuck it


You said it yourself right there in the quote. 3 days BEFORE everything is finished. No one got a code cause it ain't 3 days before. 
If I run out of anything I'll remake it.
You tell me the exact 3 packs you want and I'll make sure you get them.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 18, 2019)

I had no idea people would want the mac1 s1s as much as they did. I have a big pretty healthy mac1 in rdwc right now. I'm gonna veg her for 3 more more weeks and take 12 cuts and 6 are going to just mac1 s1s and the other 6 for crosses. I'll reverse the entire plant in the bucket so there ya go. Mac1 s1s and lots of mac crosses. All this shit takes time and requires alot of patience.

Some of you'll gonna drive me to drink.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 18, 2019)

[/QUOTE]
Some of you'll gonna drive me to drink.[/QUOTE]
It’s amazing what the driven individual can accomplish. Good to see your company garnering so much attention.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 18, 2019)

put the bottle down! turn around and walk slowly towards the sound of my voice!


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I had no idea people would want the mac1 s1s as much as they did. I have a big pretty healthy mac1 in rdwc right now. I'm gonna veg her for 3 more more weeks and take 12 cuts and 6 are going to just mac1 s1s and the other 6 for crosses. I'll reverse the entire plant in the bucket so there ya go. Mac1 s1s and lots of mac crosses. All this shit takes time and requires alot of patience.
> 
> Some of you'll gonna drive me to drink.


I got my strips ordered be here Wednesday bc today is a holiday. Went with 560mm lengths. Gonna run 16 of them in a tent hahaha. Should be enough light. Bout 485w. Just a cunt hair under 70w sqft lmfao.

I was serious about building a light just for your gear.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 18, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I got my strips ordered be here Wednesday bc today is a holiday. Went with 560mm lengths. Gonna run 16 of them in a tent hahaha. Should be enough light. Bout 485w. Just a cunt hair under 70w sqft lmfao.
> 
> I was serious about building a light just for your gear.
> 
> View attachment 4285004


LOL That's exactly what I wanted to build.

I guess I'll watch yours and see how you like before I pull the trigger


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 18, 2019)

catering to accounts with a handful of posts and no pictures. i applaud you heisen, we'll see how long you can stomach dealing with man babies like this @V256.420
you being nice to a guy who gave you the finger because you didn't give him free seeds fast enough? i would have told the little cry baby bitch to kick rocks.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> LOL That's exactly what I wanted to build.
> 
> I guess I'll watch yours and see how you like before I pull the trigger


I know I'll like it. I've built 6 with these strips. And I built my veg light out the 280mm strips. Then I have one made outta f series gen 3s and sunboards, and another one made out of H inFlux_L06 strips. All my grow areas are led.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 18, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Ya FU Heisen
> 
> Terrible seed maker! GTFO!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 18, 2019)

Ha...Heis knows who it is. He isn't trippin.
This ish right here! This ish right here.....is funny.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 18, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Ha...Heis knows who it is. He isn't trippin.
> This ish right here! This ish right here.....is funny.


Is it Gu's sock account?


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Is it Gu's sock account?


Hahaahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahaa


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 18, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Hahaahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahaa



Lmaooo that would be great,but nah takes more intestinal fortitude than...eh nevermind

My bad YT,could've sworn I quoted nc208


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 18, 2019)

Pre ordered!

1x 6pack of gg4 s1
1x 6pack of wedding cake s1

free crosses
stardawg corey cut X adub
Banana cookies X purple punch.

Happy days


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 18, 2019)

Where can I find prices?


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 18, 2019)

so then who is he?? I hate feeling out of the know lol .... really though can someone enlighten me please


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 18, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Where can I find prices?


Email him, but I think they are 100$ for 12 pack or $60 for 6 pack.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 18, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Email him, but I think they are 100$ for 12 pack or $60 for 6 pack.


Correct.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 18, 2019)

I just got my free pack and it had only 1 broken seed in it and a smiley face with a middle finger!! FU Heisen!!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 18, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I just got my free pack and it had only 1 broken seed in it and a smiley face with a middle finger!! FU Heisen!!


That's epic! Must be personal.


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Some of you'll gonna drive me to drink.


LOL, it's only just starting, think you're gonna need some 'trustworthy' and 'experienced' employees...........not volunteering BTW, your country won't have me, cos I got caught growing the wrong plants.  

I'm also no hater, I like what you're doing here and when the testers are out and photo's are up, I'll probably be 'buying' some of what I like..................anyway, good luck and don't hit the bottle, LOL


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> That's epic! Must be personal.


Yeah that's pretty good.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 18, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I just got my free pack and it had only 1 broken seed in it and a smiley face with a middle finger!! FU Heisen!!


are you joking? orrr.... lol


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 18, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I just got my free pack and it had only 1 broken seed in it and a smiley face with a middle finger!! FU Heisen!!


so I guess we know who the "shithead" is now lmao


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 18, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> so I guess we know who the "shithead" is now lmao


Ya I guess so


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Ya I guess so


So for real that's what was in it?


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 18, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> So for real that's what was in it?


I think he put a pubic hair in it too. It looked kinda curly.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 18, 2019)

ok your joking lol


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 18, 2019)

I know for a fact he doesn't have pubic hairs


----------



## Paddletail (Feb 18, 2019)

At least it wasn't the dogs dinglberries


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 18, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> I know for a fact he doesn't have pubic hairs


Maybe it wasn't his?


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 18, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Maybe it wasn't his?


oh shit, you just mightah made a fact right there


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 18, 2019)

Wtf


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 18, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Wtf


Seriously. The fact that @jimmy slim big knows Heisen has no pubic hairs AND the fact that @coreywebster liked that particular post freaks me out a bit.

So ya.....wtf?


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 18, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Seriously. The fact that @jimmy slim big knows Heisen has no pubic hairs AND the fact that @coreywebster liked that particular post freaks me out a bit.
> 
> So ya.....wtf?


your the one that got pubes in the mail .... shithead!


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 18, 2019)

lol


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 18, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> your the one that got pubes in the mail .... shithead!


It was your pube wasn't it? I'm sending it out for DNA testing asap!


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2019)

This thread is a lost cause.

Edit: the cannaventure thread is going there too. Retards in there saying blurples caused hermies. It's been a min since I laughed that hard.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 18, 2019)

Paddletail said:


> At least it wasn't the dogs dinglberries


Oh man, got to beware of any Heisen Berry offerings!


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 18, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Oh man, got to beware of any Heisen Berry offerings!


Heisen says he always gives you a lil extra something 

Wait I forgot I'm pissed at him


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 18, 2019)

Me reading all this like wtf lol ... Hmm personal drama I suppose .


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 18, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Me reading all this like wtf lol ... Hmm personal drama I suppose .


We actually all know each other IRL. Right now we are dancing naked around a bonfire while drinking Jack Daniels and singing old songs from the 70's


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 18, 2019)

Ell oh Ell!!! Whew.....thanks for the laughs @V256.420. You were teetering on the brink for a minute there.
I was concerned for your well being for a sec.
Because you know....we in this thread...care about your feelings.
This is now a safe space.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 18, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> We actually all know each other IRL. Right now we are dancing naked around a bonfire while drinking Jack Daniels and singing old songs from the 70's


Thank you for ruining my entertainment


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 18, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you for ruining my entertainment


A somber tone has interrupted the festivities.
Maybe, a few rounds of kumbaya will bring the good times back.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 18, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you for ruining my entertainment


We can always start another hate filled posting contest for 10 pages!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 18, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> A somber tone has interrupted the festivities.
> Maybe, a few rounds of kumbaya will bring the good times back.
> View attachment 4285073


Do we have to hold hands in a big circle to sing?
If so,I'm out.Harry Palms is not a nice guy,I'VE heard.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 18, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> We can always start another hate filled posting contest for 10 pages!!


It would get us closer to 300!


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 18, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Do we have to hold hands in a big circle to sing?
> If so,I'm out.Harry Palms is not a nice guy,I'VE heard.


As long as jimmy slim big keeps away from my pubes I'm cool with it. Otherwise we will find out the REAL reason behind @coreywebster liking jimmy's post about Heisen not having any pubes. Now that's a story I think we could all sink our teeth into


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 18, 2019)

Yo @whytewidow, I'm gonna need your expert advice on a strip build for a small 1.5'×3'x5' veg/bloom tent.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 18, 2019)

No one got sent nothing extra. I make it a point not to know you people and never ask anyone who they are. I like it that way. There was no smiley face or broken seed. Dudes crazy . 
You order and you get what you ordered. I have no time in my life for personal indifference or grudges.


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 18, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> As long as jimmy slim big keeps away from my pubes I'm cool with it. Otherwise we will find out the REAL reason behind @coreywebster liking jimmy's post about Heisen not having any pubes. Now that's a story I think we could all sink our teeth into


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> No one got sent nothing extra. I make it a point not to know you people and never ask anyone who they are. I like it that way. There was no smiley face or broken seed. Dudes crazy .
> You order and you get what you ordered. I have no time in my life for personal indifference or grudges.


Heisen with the smack down. But jimmy and the pube statement. We need to know


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 18, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> As long as jimmy slim big keeps away from my pubes I'm cool with it. Otherwise we will find out the REAL reason behind @coreywebster liking jimmy's post about Heisen not having any pubes. Now that's a story I think we could all sink our teeth into


you bout to cross some fuking lines man


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 18, 2019)

Hey Heisenbeans...thanks for sending me the super super secret code to unlock the Mac pack....I just received it in the mail. 




Waits for people to whine 6 more pages about how unfair life and how they are being screwed somehow.


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 18, 2019)

For the record I personally never quite believed you got a free pube @V256.420 , something in your wording just made me doubt your words were true.
It was all just wishful thinking wasn't it?


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 18, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Pre ordered!
> 
> 1x 6pack of gg4 s1
> 1x 6pack of wedding cake s1
> ...


Looking forward to seeing your crosses grow! Great choices!


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 18, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Heisen with the smack down. But jimmy and the pube statement. We need to know


how the hell would I know if any of you have pubes?? I mean it is 2019 and I'm sure some like the sleek look ... I know my wife does lol but I was only kidding and only cause you brought up the pube thing first and I was only trying to lighten up the mood lol .... I kid I kid


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 18, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Looking forward to seeing your crosses grow! Great choices!


Im glad you said that. I literally have no clue on what to expect from any of them but the way folks talk they all sounded like great options.
Be nice to try new strains and have some stuff most folks don't have too.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 18, 2019)

I'll be making a shit load of mac crosses. No one said shit 100 pages ago when I brought it up than preorders came in and the first 5 emails were all mac1. 
I personally would not buy anything less that a 12 pack of mac s1s. She is a super weird plant but if you pop 24 s1s your gonna find one that is right up there with her. 
If it was me I would get two 12 mac1 pack of s1s and order 2 mac crosses to gg4 or adub and try and get a more branchy plant to go with the s1 . Pop all 48 and run 12 12 from 3rd node in a 4x5 and pick the baddest bitch to reveg and take clones. But that's just me.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I make it a point not to know you people and never ask anyone who they are.


That's why Im buying from you


coreywebster said:


> Im glad you said that. I literally have no clue on what to expect from any of them but the way folks talk they all sounded like great options.
> Be nice to try new strains and have some stuff most folks don't have too.


I got the wc s1 too and will eventually get the gg I'm excited for your BBC cross really want to see that and kind of curious to see the Corey cross


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 18, 2019)

Ya, no more talk about pubes. Heisen wants to try to keep the thread straight. More talk about crosses


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'll be making a shit load of mac crosses. No one said shit 100 pages ago when I brought it up than preorders came in and the first 5 emails were all mac1.
> I personally would not buy anything less that a 12 pack of mac s1s. She is a super weird plant but if you pop 24 s1s your gonna find one that is right up there with her.
> If it was me I would get two 12 mac1 pack of s1s and order 2 mac crosses to gg4 or adub and try and get a more branchy plant to go with the s1 . Pop all 48 and run 12 12 from 3rd node in a 4x5 and pick the baddest bitch to reveg and take clones. But that's just me.


Guess I need to preorder more mac1, not changing my order up too happy with it


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'll be making a shit load of mac crosses. No one said shit 100 pages ago when I brought it up than preorders came in and the first 5 emails were all mac1.
> I personally would not buy anything less that a 12 pack of mac s1s. She is a super weird plant but if you pop 24 s1s your gonna find one that is right up there with her.
> If it was me I would get two 12 mac1 pack of s1s and order 2 mac crosses to gg4 or adub and try and get a more branchy plant to go with the s1 . Pop all 48 and run 12 12 from 3rd node in a 4x5 and pick the baddest bitch to reveg and take clones. But that's just me.


Uh ohhh now your gonna have 20 people cancelling their preorders...


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 18, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> Uh ohhh now your gonna have 20 people cancelling their preorders...


Not cancelling...redoing their orders lol


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 18, 2019)

I eventually want to try all the S1's and then pick the one that grows best in my perpetual. I bet that Purple Punch is gonna be a winner. I definitely want to try that one.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 18, 2019)

Hear a lot on purple punch.Also,heard it doesn't really "punch" in potency. Heis..what's your take on it? Or have you had a chance to sample her,unfettered?


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'll be making a shit load of mac crosses. No one said shit 100 pages ago when I brought it up than preorders came in and the first 5 emails were all mac1.
> I personally would not buy anything less that a 12 pack of mac s1s. She is a super weird plant but if you pop 24 s1s your gonna find one that is right up there with her.
> If it was me I would get two 12 mac1 pack of s1s and order 2 mac crosses to gg4 or adub and try and get a more branchy plant to go with the s1 . Pop all 48 and run 12 12 from 3rd node in a 4x5 and pick the baddest bitch to reveg and take clones. But that's just me.


You spelled black banana cookies wrong.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 18, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Hear a lot on purple punch.Also,heard it doesn't really "punch" in potency. Heis..what's your take on it? Or have you had a chance to sample her,unfettered?


I don't believe Heisen tokes. But he probably knows about the potency.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 18, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> You spelled black banana cookies wrong.


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'll be making a shit load of mac crosses. No one said shit 100 pages ago when I brought it up than preorders came in and the first 5 emails were all mac1.
> I personally would not buy anything less that a 12 pack of mac s1s. She is a super weird plant but if you pop 24 s1s your gonna find one that is right up there with her.
> If it was me I would get two 12 mac1 pack of s1s and order 2 mac crosses to gg4 or adub and try and get a more branchy plant to go with the s1 . Pop all 48 and run 12 12 from 3rd node in a 4x5 and pick the baddest bitch to reveg and take clones. But that's just me.


And that's the difference between you and me.. You know what your doing.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 18, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> Uh ohhh now your gonna have 20 people cancelling their preorders...


Everything everyone preordered is gonna be fire. They can preorder the mac1 s1s after there made. I'm gonna dedicate 6 mac females to s1s and I have a big ass mac in dwc im gonna veg extra long and reverse the entire plant for pollen.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 18, 2019)

God dam i thought I held the crown for showing my ass and being the jackass of the thread, but after catching up on this thread, well it appears I've been dethroned!!!


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Everything everyone preordered is gonna be fire. They can preorder the mac1 s1s after there made. I'm gonna dedicate 6 mac females to s1s and I have a big ass mac in dwc im gonna veg extra long and reverse the entire plant for pollen.


Idk what's going on. Or what. But you keep spelling black banana cookies wrong


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 18, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Idk what's going on. Or what. But you keep spelling black banana cookies wrong


me too man, if all choices are still up for grabs, I'm shooting for all 3 crosses using bbc! after doing some research that's exactly what I like to smoke! gunna name my tester thread the cookie jar! lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 18, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Idk what's going on. Or what. But you keep spelling black banana cookies wrong


Lol naw man banana cookies was super easy to get pollen from. I need to make a video later and explain all this shit. 
Some females put out very little sacks but alot of pollen. Some put out all sacks and hardly shit for pollen. 
I would take a kick to the head every morning if I had someone to pull sacks and extract the pollen for me. It's a pain in the ass and sucks. Takes 2 hrs to pull enough pollen sacks on mac and wedding cake to pollinate a plant. I have to pollinate them at least 3 times 4 days apart so yeah it sucks donkey balls. The easier ones are a godsend and I get happy when people order them. It doesn't make 1 plant better or worse ad far as genetics but it still sucks.
If I only had a few pollen donors I would be set.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Lol naw man banana cookies was super easy to get pollen from. I need to make a video later and explain all this shit.
> Some females put out very little sacks but alot of pollen. Some put out all sacks and hardly shit for pollen.
> I would take a kick to the head every morning if I had someone to pull sacks and extract the pollen for me. It's a pain in the ass and sucks. Takes 2 hrs to pull enough pollen sacks on mac and wedding cake to pollinate a plant. I have to pollinate them at least 3 times 4 days apart so yeah it sucks donkey balls. The easier ones are a godsend and I get happy when people order them. It doesn't make 1 plant better or worse ad far as genetics but it still sucks.
> If I only had a few pollen donors I would be set.


we would all love a video for sure, as I've said before if this business don't work out, you could have a career in comedy! my wife and I laughed our ass off a few times watching ur vids!

and for sure I could use a good explanation on all that your doing and what's going on, all this breeding stuff and f2s and s1 none if it really makes a lot of sense to me!


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Lol naw man banana cookies was super easy to get pollen from. I need to make a video later and explain all this shit.
> Some females put out very little sacks but alot of pollen. Some put out all sacks and hardly shit for pollen.
> I would take a kick to the head every morning if I had someone to pull sacks and extract the pollen for me. It's a pain in the ass and sucks. Takes 2 hrs to pull enough pollen sacks on mac and wedding cake to pollinate a plant. I have to pollinate them at least 3 times 4 days apart so yeah it sucks donkey balls. The easier ones are a godsend and I get happy when people order them. It doesn't make 1 plant better or worse ad far as genetics but it still sucks.
> If I only had a few pollen donors I would be set.


I'm looking for a new job...official pollen collector sounds good to me lol


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 18, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Hear a lot on purple punch.Also,heard it doesn't really "punch" in potency. Heis..what's your take on it? Or have you had a chance to sample her,unfettered?


Correct. The punch I get from it is more in the mouth with the fruity terps. I’m puffing on some Papaya Punch atm.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 18, 2019)

What is,the shortest flowering cross on the list?
I'm in the northeast and it gets cold mud october so I need a quick finisher.
Like me as a freshman in high school!


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 18, 2019)

What page are the crosses listed? Not 192, thats the list of testers. Damn I wish I got on that!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 18, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> What is,the shortest flowering cross on the list?
> I'm in the northeast and it gets cold mud october so I need a quick finisher.
> Like me as a freshman in high school!


I asked the same question and demand isn't enough to justify the effort. 

Check these out:
https://www.jbcseeds.com/product/vashon-vashon-early-bird/


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 18, 2019)

Starting to pop open now.
going to see what these bitches do

There’s 5 total only one popped open as of yet, I’ll be checking them again tomorrow


----------



## barneyfife (Feb 18, 2019)

So these that just got sent out are for the people that are testers?
Or the other list?
You said to remind you heisen cuz i was supposed to be on the list for 3 packs. 
Idk I can’t keep up with which list or which drop is which lol sorry I’m an idiot. Let me know


----------



## klx (Feb 18, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Hear a lot on purple punch.Also,heard it doesn't really "punch" in potency. Heis..what's your take on it? Or have you had a chance to sample her,unfettered?


AFAIK Purple Punch is Larry x GDP. GDP is Urkle x Big Bud. So you would not expect it to be super heavy hitting with that lineage.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 18, 2019)

barneyfife said:


> So these that just got sent out are for the people that are testers?
> Or the other list?
> You said to remind you heisen cuz i was supposed to be on the list for 3 packs.
> Idk I can’t keep up with which list or which drop is which lol sorry I’m an idiot. Let me know


Nothing but random seed contest winners were sent out.


----------



## barneyfife (Feb 18, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Nothing but random seed contest winners were sent out.


Ok thank you maybe I should smoke less cuz I can’t keep up lol. Or keep better track of this thread I only pop in every 4-5 days usually. Anyway again thanks


----------



## Turpman (Feb 18, 2019)

The list is in the tread. Look for it.LOL There will probly be more Xs by the time he is ready to send out an will probly post an updated list.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 18, 2019)

Turpman said:


> will probly post an updated list.


He definitely will post an updated list when he's ready to go through that almost hundred person list of "testers"


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 18, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> What is,the shortest flowering cross on the list?
> I'm in the northeast and it gets cold mud october so I need a quick finisher.
> Like me as a freshman in high school!


m


TerpyTyrone said:


> What is,the shortest flowering cross on the list?
> I'm in the northeast and it gets cold mud october so I need a quick finisher.
> Like me as a freshman in high school!


I'm as far northeast you can get ... maine lol .... nice summers but short


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> m
> 
> I'm as far northeast you can get ... maine lol .... nice summers but short


According to Blue Oyster Cult, it's pretty lonely up there.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 18, 2019)

8 minutes ago someone purchased Heathen Wedding


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 18, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> What is,the shortest flowering cross on the list?
> I'm in the northeast and it gets cold mud october so I need a quick finisher.
> Like me as a freshman in high school!


Black banana is the fastest, there really isn't any long finishers that I have. The longest is the cake. Most of this stuff is finishing at 8 weeks.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Black banana is the fastest, there really isn't any long finishers that I have. The longest is the cake. Most of this stuff is finishing at 8 weeks.


what is the cake time?


----------



## Kronickeeper (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Here is the list of everyone that's getting 3 free packs in order.starting at the top are all the contest winners from previous contest.
> I will message everyone a secret password 3 days before everything is finished with a list of all the strains available. Top of the list gets first dibs.
> Write down the 3 packs you want with your secret password and the mailing address to [email protected]. also include 7 back up packs in case the ones you want are gone.
> The reason for the secret pass is so scammers wont see the list and just email me a random name. I wanna make sure everyone gets there packs that on this list.
> ...


Didn’t know I made the list appreciate that!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 18, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> what is the cake time?


10 weeks


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 18, 2019)

Just looked over the s1 bubba kush and it's got about 500 seeds in it. Super loaded


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 18, 2019)

I just noticed @Big Green Thumb is on the list twice! lol that's better than being first on the list! lmfao

4th from last and also 2nd to last in the grouped names


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Just looked over the s1 bubba kush and it's got about 500 seeds in it. Super loaded


dam what's the average amount? I had no idea you could get that many!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 18, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> dam what's the average amount? I had no idea you could get that many!


It depends, some pollen is just alot more viable than others. I can hit a plant once with glue pollen and 48 hrs later it's full of red hairs.
Wedding cake pollen after 3 rounds and its half red hairs. That is just how it is.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 18, 2019)

Just like a woman put a ring on her and the pussy key comes into play


----------



## Turpman (Feb 18, 2019)

Yes you can plug a hole with a ring LOL


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 18, 2019)

Black banana cookies #9 FTW
This is the baddest ass plant I have ever had the pleasure to run. I seriously cannot wait to hunt 300 banana x wedding cakes to find a crazy ass F1


----------



## chatoo123 (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> It depends, some pollen is just alot more viable than others. I can hit a plant once with glue pollen and 48 hrs later it's full of red hairs.
> Wedding cake pollen after 3 rounds and its half red hairs. That is just how it is.


Hey I am wanting to see if you needed any more testers I live in Alaska and just can't find any good strains around here I would love to do some testing for you pls let me no thanks!!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Black banana cookies #9 FTW
> This is the baddest ass plant I have ever had the pleasure to run. I seriously cannot wait to hunt 300 banana x wedding cakes to find a crazy ass F1
> 
> View attachment 4285309


Fucking John Holmes fan


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 18, 2019)

chatoo123 said:


> Hey I am wanting to see if you needed any more testers I live in Alaska and just can't find any good strains around here I would love to do some testing for you pls let me no thanks!!


Only if u go into the Fairbanks HA clubhouse and tell them Geobbel Lee is a pussy


----------



## main cola (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Black banana cookies #9 FTW
> This is the baddest ass plant I have ever had the pleasure to run. I seriously cannot wait to hunt 300 banana x wedding cakes to find a crazy ass F1
> 
> View attachment 4285309


Holy crap!! That is a big ass fan leaf especially for an Indoor grow


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 18, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Only if u go into the Fairbanks HA clubhouse and tell them Geobbel Lee is a pussy





main cola said:


> Holy crap!! That is a big ass fan leaf especially for an Indoor grow


yea it's big I feel the wallet getting lighter fuck me


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Black banana cookies #9 FTW
> This is the baddest ass plant I have ever had the pleasure to run. I seriously cannot wait to hunt 300 banana x wedding cakes to find a crazy ass F1
> 
> View attachment 4285309


WOW!!!!! That is impressive!!!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 18, 2019)

Them solar panel have to yield like a pair of gorilla balls


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 18, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Them solar panel have to yield like a pair of gorilla balls


Guarantee I get a half a pound cola up the center of that plant. Its retarded huge already


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Guarantee I get a half a pound cola up the center of that plant. Its retarded huge already


 add to order once I drag my ass to town for prepay add to my Heathen Wedding order


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 18, 2019)

That's the sound of celibacy


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 18, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> add to order once I drag my ass to town for prepay add to my Heathen Wedding order


What's a heathen wedding?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> What's a heathen wedding?


thats his pre order


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> What's a heathen wedding?


WP X WC I just bought tell me a better name for that work of art?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 18, 2019)

I hit 649 tonight for 4 g's.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 18, 2019)

Getting pretty hammered celebrating 6 of 7 digits


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 18, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I hit 649 tonight for 4 g's.


Congrats bro ,,,,,ya met me and now ya won money...how much luck do ya need ,,,lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 18, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I hit 649 tonight for 4 g's.


Last draw I just checked hour ago let's hope 20 other bastards didn't have same digits


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 18, 2019)

New grips pegs mirrors for the 2 wheeled gash and a couple more dozen Heisenbeans and pay proper tribute to PANature for the 40x led Hoe light


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Black banana is the fastest, there really isn't any long finishers that I have. The longest is the cake. Most of this stuff is finishing at 8 weeks.


isn't GMO longer? not playing devil's advocate, just thought it was like 11 weeks.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 18, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> isn't GMO longer? not playing devil's advocate, just thought it was like 11 weeks.


Yeah it is ,


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> What's a heathen wedding?


Well since u ask that's where u must defeat your woman in single combat or produce a match WP X WC that makes the Gods notice


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 18, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Congrats bro ,,,,,ya met me and now ya won money...how much luck do ya need ,,,lol


So send me a care package just a little one of yourMastergrow oh Wayne Gretsky of dank


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 18, 2019)

Time to pass out set alarm early enough to call in and motorboat


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 18, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Black banana cookies #9 FTW
> This is the baddest ass plant I have ever had the pleasure to run. I seriously cannot wait to hunt 300 banana x wedding cakes to find a crazy ass F1
> 
> View attachment 4285309


That's one of the crosses I was looking to get with the three packs ooo shit see I picked a winner!
Also wanted to show off something I'm super proud of! My first real in-depth attempt at intense training! Just got over her being unhappy...change of scenery she didnt like it so i upgraded her to a 5 gallon from 3.5 gallon gave her another air stone and some calmag now she's a happy lil bitch!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 18, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> So send me a care package just a little one of yourMastergrow oh Wayne Gretsky of dank


Ok Bobby score of the lottery


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 18, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Time to pass out set alarm early enough to call in and motorboat


Ur supposed to be servicing some booty done already come on man


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 18, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Ur supposed to be servicing some booty


What are you even doing with your life? Get to it.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 18, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> So send me a care package just a little one of yourMastergrow oh Wayne Gretsky of dank


SO what ya saying is I should just wait for dude to pass me beans so a can score ?
IM In


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 19, 2019)

2 new crosses made tonight along with the s1

MOM - sundae driver X purple punch
MOM - purple punch X purple punch
MOM - banana cookies X purple punch


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 19, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> 2 new crosses made tonight along with the s1
> 
> MOM - sundae driver X purple punch
> MOM - purple punch X purple punch
> MOM - banana cookies X purple punch


Hope I get a try at something ...wait till ya see what I can do to yo beans .


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 19, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> sundae driver X purple punch


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 19, 2019)

Damn i been moving for 2 days and get hella behind on the thread. Good thing it was all petty ass bitch arguments and nothing important. Just scroll through and only stop to read heisens posts. Bastard beans will be here tomorrow and those bitches are getting popped asap.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 19, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Damn i been moving for 2 days and get hella behind on the thread. Good thing it was all petty ass bitch arguments and nothing important. Just scroll through and only stop to read heisens posts. Bastard beans will be here tomorrow and those bitches are getting popped asap.


You know i would've let you know! I don't want anyone to feel left behind, were in this together. I am constantly getting excited about this at the wrong times lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 19, 2019)

klx said:


> AFAIK Purple Punch is Larry x GDP. GDP is Urkle x Big Bud. So you would not expect it to be super heavy hitting with that lineage.


Thanks for the info.Eh,I wouldn't know what to expect either way.I've never had any of the strains you listed in the lineage.
Strain Noob.....CoB_nUt.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 19, 2019)

Got a pile of adub and purple punch pollen so I'll have good crosses of them.
East coast sour diesel X adub cross coming up as well as a East coast sour diesel S1.
GG4 s1s and adub x GG4 also. That one is gonna be off the chain.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 19, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> You know i would've let you know! I don't want anyone to feel left behind, were in this together. I am constantly getting excited about this at the wrong times lol


If theres a wrong time to be excited about this then I'm there every time cuz im stoked about this all the damn time lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 19, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Just looked over the s1 bubba kush and it's got about 500 seeds in it. Super loaded


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 19, 2019)

Gotta pass out. Hopefully the bastard seeds get here before i go to work at 2 so i can get em soak em while I'm at work... Idk when the mail comes at the new place tho lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 19, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> If theres a wrong time to be excited about this then I'm there every time cuz im stoked about this all the damn time lol


Wait till you see the final board of all the crosses I have made. Its fukin crazy as all get out.
I'll be posting it in about 3 weeks.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 19, 2019)

Having a look at my email again. Friggin' crosses and the new ones keep making me forget.I'm sure my selection post is buried a few pages back by now.

edit* Just for the f&$k of it.I went back. The damn thread moved 11 pages since I posted my selection on Sunday afternoon. BBC S1's & Katsu Bubba S1's. Burnt to memory...I hope.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 19, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Having a look at my email again. Friggin' crosses and the new ones keep making me forget.I'm sure my selection post is buried a few pages back by now.
> 
> edit* Just for the f&$k of it.I went back. The damn thread moved 11 pages since I posted my selection on Sunday afternoon. BBC & Katsu Bubba S1's. Burnt to memory...I hope.


Where did you get katsu x black banana?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 19, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Where did you get katsu x black banana?


BBC *& *Katsu Bubba. S1's Not
BBC x Katsu Bubba.

corrected it before 5 more pages of madness starts over a non existent cross ... yet.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 19, 2019)

Nevermind I see you have them as s1s of each. I was like wtf I never made katsu and BC lol.
I have 3 bubba plants and 1 is loaded with s1s. Not sure what to cross to the other 2 yet


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 19, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Nevermind I see you have them as s1s of each. I was like wtf I never made katsu and BC lol.
> I have 3 bubba plants and 1 is loaded with s1s. Not sure what to cross to the other 2 yet


Ummm. How about BBC! lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm gonna pop 200 of them and pick up a new bubba to use for future crosses. So 200 of them seeds are mine. Prob be quite a few keepers to pick from. It's a awesome plant just a bitch in veg cause it's so short


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm doing some work over at the farm for @Heisenbeans 
Hes got the deals and I think everyone should know!
He has support on ither sites that havent even got a sniff of this yet! 
Wait until I bring a few serious inquirers to bring some actual thought and progress on cuts for heisen.
Instead of this bullshit for 5 pages.
I'm sure he doesnt care but shit man. Its almost march and u need to make some decisions quick.
Hopefully NY will be REC Apr. 1!!!!!!


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 19, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> According to Blue Oyster Cult, it's pretty lonely up there.


it's actually a great place to live .. we have all 4 seasons it's beautiful country and good people


----------



## main cola (Feb 19, 2019)

So I soaked 3 bastard seeds in a shot glass of water for 24 hours then placed in a paper towel that paper towel went into a ziplock bag and was placed on a low source of heat and it’s been over 24 hours but nothing yet. This is my normal germ method and it gives me great results ..Hopefully they will crack soon,,If you guys have any suggestions let me know Thanks


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

Mail came a day early. Woohoo. Time to start the heisenbuild. Order 4 piece of t slotted tnutz rail. So this light will be able to slide and change shape. The works.

P.s. tariff tax goes up to 25% on March 2nd. So if anyone is wanting a light built. Better buy the parts now. Or expect atleast 100 bucks ontop of my price. Just for parts. Everything electronic thats shipped into the country just got a whole more costly. Bullshit 

I got someone making side plates with my name on them. On a cnc machine.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Mail came a day early. Woohoo. Time to start the heisenbuild. Order 4 piece of t slotted tnutz rail. So this light will be able to slide and change shape. The works.
> 
> P.s. tariff tax goes up to 25% on March 2nd. So if anyone is wanting a light built. Better buy the parts now. Or expect atleast 100 bucks ontop of my price. Just for parts. Everything electronic thats shipped into the country just got a whole more costly. Bullshit
> 
> ...


looks good bro. i just ordered my Heisin tent lol.

what model number are those ones?


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 19, 2019)

main cola said:


> So I soaked 3 bastard seeds in a shot glass of water for 24 hours then placed in a paper towel that paper towel went into a ziplock bag and was placed on a low source of heat and it’s been over 24 hours but nothing yet. This is my normal germ method and it gives me great results ..Hopefully they will crack soon,,If you guys have any suggestions let me know Thanks View attachment 4285493


that's how I've always done .. minus the water soak .. just wet paper towel in a zip lock and usually within a couple days maybe 3 I get tap root


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Mail came a day early. Woohoo. Time to start the heisenbuild. Order 4 piece of t slotted tnutz rail. So this light will be able to slide and change shape. The works.
> 
> P.s. tariff tax goes up to 25% on March 2nd. So if anyone is wanting a light built. Better buy the parts now. Or expect atleast 100 bucks ontop of my price. Just for parts. Everything electronic thats shipped into the country just got a whole more costly. Bullshit
> 
> ...


I’m holding off buying my stuff until the tariff is gone (hopefully) they are in negotiations now...so if they fail buy your stuff before the first...or be prepared to wait awhile.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Mail came a day early. Woohoo. Time to start the heisenbuild. Order 4 piece of t slotted tnutz rail. So this light will be able to slide and change shape. The works.
> 
> P.s. tariff tax goes up to 25% on March 2nd. So if anyone is wanting a light built. Better buy the parts now. Or expect atleast 100 bucks ontop of my price. Just for parts. Everything electronic thats shipped into the country just got a whole more costly. Bullshit
> 
> ...


so what will the watts be on this?


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> View attachment 4285497


You’re gonna luv them Strips


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> I’m holding off buying my stuff until the tariff is gone (hopefully) they are in negotiations now...so if they fail buy your stuff before the first...or be prepared to wait awhile.


not going to go away. They said about the 2 last summer. And the one in january. It's happening.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> not going to go away. They said about the 2 last summer. And the one in january. It's happening.


Basically until China stops hacking every company with a contract for the military industrial complex, big pharma, universities, etc AND pledges to buy more American made commodities other than agricultural products this is the future. 

China isn't going to be hurt by this, just American citizens. 

The trade deficit and intellectual theft problems need fixed, no doubt, but this isn't the way.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> so what will the watts be on this?


Jus a hair under 500


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Basically until China stops hacking every company with a contract for the military industrial complex, big pharma, universities, etc AND pledges to buy more American made commodities other than agricultural products this is the future.
> 
> China isn't going to be hurt by this, just American citizens.
> 
> The trade deficit and intellectual theft problems need fixed, no doubt, but this isn't the way.


Yeah its bullshit. I have about 90 single row f562b strips that I ordered stashed away. And about 15 drivers plus all the drivers im running right now. I'm ordering 10 more drivers. I have an 80 strip build going at the moment. For a good buddy off of IG. About 1400w total. Its a monster.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> You’re gonna luv them Strips


Yeah I've built 1 or 90 or so lol. I'll take strips over Cobs any day of the week.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> looks good bro. i just ordered my Heisin tent lol.
> 
> what model number are those ones?


Bridgelux Eb Series Gen 2
bxeb-l0560z-35e2000-c-b3


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Bridgelux Eb Series Gen 2
> bxeb-l0560z-35e2000-c-b3


sweet. trying to figure out what light to use in my 80x80cm tent. had considered the strips


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 19, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> sweet. trying to figure out what light to use in my 80x80cm tent. had considered the strips


I'd definitely use strips in a small space, they put off an awesome amount of light and nearly no heat.

Whyte's peer pressuring me into building a new light with all this tariff talk


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I'd definitely use strips in a small space, they put off an awesome amount of light and nearly no heat.
> 
> Whyte's peer pressuring me into building a new light with all this tariff talk


Man it's happening. Unfortunately. Theres no negotiating on it. Idk where whoever said that got it. I have an email from both arrow and jameco from the purchasing director. The tax increase is hitting no matter what. The prices will automatically go up on the websites. At midnight in March 1st. When I call in orders. I deal with the same guy at arrow. He even said I better place a bulk order. Before then.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 19, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I'd definitely use strips in a small space, they put off an awesome amount of light and nearly no heat.
> 
> Whyte's peer pressuring me into building a new light with all this tariff talk


thats what i was thinking alright. not sure how many to put in that space. was thinking maybe 9 strips with a HLG-185H-C1050


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Man it's happening. Unfortunately. Theres no negotiating on it. Idk where whoever said that got it. I have an email from both arrow and jameco from the purchasing director. The tax increase is hitting no matter what. The prices will automatically go up on the websites. At midnight in March 1st. When I call in orders. I deal with the same guy at arrow. He even said I better place a bulk order. Before then.


What driver would you recommend for that build? I'd like to separate it into 2 drivers if possible so if one goes out I still have half a light to keep shit alive until a replacement arrives. I'm in a 3x3 for now.

I definitely agree with the strips over COB's. My COB's and Drivers put off an insane amount of heat and since I switched to a tent I really don't like it. I've got the drivers outside the tent with my exhaust fan blowing on them.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> What driver would you recommend for that build? I'd like to separate it into 2 drivers if possible so if one goes out I still have half a light to keep shit alive until a replacement arrives. I'm in a 3x3 for now.
> 
> I definitely agree with the strips over COB's. My COB's and Drivers put off an insane amount of heat and since I switched to a tent I really don't like it. I've got the drivers outside the tent with my exhaust fan blowing on them.


 For what build the one I'm doing? 
And dont get me wrong cobs grow the fuck outta herb. But they are more for open rooms like heisen has. I mean they work in tents. But like you said they generate alot of heat.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> For what build the one I'm doing?
> And dont get me wrong cobs grow the fuck outta herb. But they are more for open rooms like heisen has. I mean they work in tents. But like you said they generate alot of heat.


yeah for the 16 strip build.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> thats what i was thinking alright. not sure how many to put in that space. was thinking maybe 9 strips with a HLG-185H-C1050


If you use the strips I just ordered. The 1050 is kindve an awkward choice. Bc of the voltage it puts out. I'd go with either a HLG-185H-C700A OR C1400A


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> yeah for the 16 strip build.


Probably gonna split it. Two hlg-240h-c1400a


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> thats what i was thinking alright. not sure how many to put in that space. was thinking maybe 9 strips with a HLG-185H-C1050


It wont hold 9. 190v is max on the 1050a driver.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> If you use the strips I just ordered. The 1050 is kindve an awkward choice. Bc of the voltage it puts out. I'd go with either a HLG-185H-C700A OR C1400A


this is why i ask these questions because ive no clue really when it comes to electronics lol. you think that would be suitable amount for my space?


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> If you use the strips I just ordered. The 1050 is kindve an awkward choice. Bc of the voltage it puts out. I'd go with either a HLG-185H-C700A OR C1400A


Doesn't the 185 push 200w? That's a bit on the shy side for almost 3x3 feet.
Would a HLG240h c1050 fit? I don't know the deets on those strips.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 19, 2019)

main cola said:


> So I soaked 3 bastard seeds in a shot glass of water for 24 hours then placed in a paper towel that paper towel went into a ziplock bag and was placed on a low source of heat and it’s been over 24 hours but nothing yet. This is my normal germ method and it gives me great results ..Hopefully they will crack soon,,If you guys have any suggestions let me know Thanks View attachment 4285493


I would just soak until they crack. These seeds were sprayed with CS in the beginning for 3 weeks. I found a few on banana cookies that were hollow. Pretty sure its from the CS. Some had already tried to germ and than dried up. They might take a day or longer to open up. Just leave em in a glass of water. I put mine on top of a cob heatsink and they pop in a couple days. 
Just got 9 out of 10 on the bastard east coast.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 19, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> sweet. trying to figure out what light to use in my 80x80cm tent. had considered the strips


If I were you, so you don't have to deal with heatsinks, I would just get four QB120s in 3000k or 3500k for $120, and run them with the HLG-240H-24A driver. In the end it will be under $200. You could get by with two of those boards in that space, but they come in packs of four. If you run the four of them, you get better coverage, and that driver is dimmable.

https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/all/products/qb120-quantum-board?variant=14318973616177


----------



## main cola (Feb 19, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I would just soak until they crack. These seeds were sprayed with CS in the beginning for 3 weeks. I found a few on banana cookies that were hollow. Pretty sure its from the CS. Some had already tried to germ and than dried up. They might take a day or longer to open up. Just leave em in a glass of water. I put mine on top of a cob heatsink and they pop in a couple days.
> Just got 9 out of 10 on the bastard east coast.


Okay I’ll give that a try. Thanks for the response


----------



## poor boy (Feb 19, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Lol naw man banana cookies was super easy to get pollen from. I need to make a video later and explain all this shit.
> Some females put out very little sacks but alot of pollen. Some put out all sacks and hardly shit for pollen.
> I would take a kick to the head every morning if I had someone to pull sacks and extract the pollen for me. It's a pain in the ass and sucks. Takes 2 hrs to pull enough pollen sacks on mac and wedding cake to pollinate a plant. I have to pollinate them at least 3 times 4 days apart so yeah it sucks donkey balls. The easier ones are a godsend and I get happy when people order them. It doesn't make 1 plant better or worse ad far as genetics but it still sucks.
> If I only had a few pollen donors I would be set.


A video would be nice I love to hear you talk about the plants and how badass they are I'm sure I'm not the only one love to check that shit out.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Man it's happening. Unfortunately. Theres no negotiating on it. Idk where whoever said that got it. I have an email from both arrow and jameco from the purchasing director. The tax increase is hitting no matter what. The prices will automatically go up on the websites. At midnight in March 1st. When I call in orders. I deal with the same guy at arrow. He even said I better place a bulk order. Before then.


sadly I have no choice but the wait until the end of march that really sucks, but if u want to build mine out of your stash you can pocket that extra 100 bucks! lol just depends if u have the funds, but I am for sure going to place an order with you, just need time is all!


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 19, 2019)

That's good value!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> it's actually a great place to live .. we have all 4 seasons it's beautiful country and good people


Like I'm supposed to believe you, a guy that lives there, over the heavy metal giants of NYC?


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

N


VillageAnt said:


> If I were you, so you don't have to deal with heatsinks, I would just get four QB120s in 3000k or 3500k for $120, and run them with the HLG-240H-24A driver. In the end it will be under $200. You could get by with two of those boards in that space, but they come in packs of four. If you run the four of them, you get better coverage, and that driver is dimmable.
> 
> https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/all/products/qb120-quantum-board?variant=14318973616177


No need for heatsinks


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 19, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> If I were you, so you don't have to deal with heatsinks, I would just get four QB120s in 3000k or 3500k for $120, and run them with the HLG-240H-24A driver. In the end it will be under $200. You could get by with two of those boards in that space, but they come in packs of four. If you run the four of them, you get better coverage, and that driver is dimmable.
> 
> https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/all/products/qb120-quantum-board?variant=14318973616177


do the Qb 120 not require heatsink boards? 

sorry for clogging up the thread @Heisenbeans


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Doesn't the 185 push 200w? That's a bit on the shy side for almost 3x3 feet.
> Would a HLG240h c1050 fit? I don't know the deets on those strips.


Hlg-240h-c1050a will do 238v max output. The strips are 21.6vdc times 11 strips is 237.6vdc. That's maxed out. That's 22.68w per strip. 249.48w total.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 19, 2019)

Now, Antonioverde is over in the Greenpoint thread claiming that Heisen's bastard seeds are the result of accidental cross-pollination because Heisen didn't take his advice. Shameless. We know it was intentional.

Why the hell did I go back over there?

"I dont have anything to do with heisen other than offering some pollen contamination advice that he didnt care for. Low and behold a shitload of bastard seeds for the masses"


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

Yeah sry for clogging the thread up with led talk. I jus meant to post the strips for the heisen build. Not go all into 4 pages of talk.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah sry for clogging the thread up with led talk. I jus meant to post the strips for the heisen build. Not go all into 4 pages of talk.


yeah thats my bad for starting that. ill hit you up in your LED thread @whytewidow


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 19, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Heisen's bastard seeds are the result of accidental cross-pollination


Ha.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 19, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Ha.


WTF is this? An exercise in taking things out of context?


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 19, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> WTF is this? An exercise in taking things out of context?


I was laughing at the fact the guy thought that they were accidental because he didn't follow his advice...would you like me to add that bit back in


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 19, 2019)

@Heisenbeans should we be expecting a video soon, not trying to rush, but I remembered u saying something about and was just curious.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 19, 2019)

Mello out with some green folks
Soon we will all be seeing fire from the list ,


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 19, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> @Heisenbeans should we be expecting a video soon, not trying to rush, but I remembered u saying something about and was just curious.


Why you rushing the man?? lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 19, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Now, Antonioverde is over in the Greenpoint thread claiming that Heisen's bastard seeds are the result of accidental cross-pollination because Heisen didn't take his advice. Shameless. We know it was intentional.
> 
> Why the hell did I go back over there?
> 
> "I dont have anything to do with heisen other than offering some pollen contamination advice that he didnt care for. Low and behold a shitload of bastard seeds for the masses"


That's old news. Dude chucking pollen in the back of his U-haul trying to tell me how to do shit. I have moms on the seed mom table I haven't pollinated yet full of white hairs and not 1 hair had been cross contaminated. Still big white puff balls with plants right next to em full of seeds.
Maybe that dude should start back on page 1 and learn some shit from this thread.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 19, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> @Heisenbeans should we be expecting a video soon, not trying to rush, but I remembered u saying something about and was just curious.


Yes I been busy organizing preorders and making sure I can get them out as soon as the seeds are done


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 19, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yes I been busy organizing preorders and making sure I can get them out as soon as the seeds are done


on your normal site, once all is up and running how much are you charging for shipping, in the states? I know the testers and bastards you're covering the shipping for us this time, but I'm talkin regular normal sales! when that time does come?

also have the different types of payment methods your going to accept been told yet, or only cash and m.o. mailed for now?

edit; and PayPal which I didn't know about thx yougrow!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 19, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> PayPal is one


PayPal is just temporary for now. Ilk have credit cards soon and wont deal with paypal


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 19, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> PayPal is just temporary for now. Ilk have credit cards soon and wont deal with paypal


That is a shame


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 19, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> PayPal is just temporary for now. Ilk have credit cards soon and wont deal with paypal


how safe are using cc, and debit cards for doing all this, I really don't know, and I'm kinda just curious, when trying to use it for out of country seed banks, I've had a lot of issues in the past! just wondering if you also have to use an out of country service or maybe have another method?

not trying to blow up your thread again, I just thought those were valid questions and concerns I'd really like to know, and I'm sure many others may wonder as well, I'll msg u my questions if you would rather! but if you answer here may save u from answering it a thousand times! well Hopefully!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 19, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> how safe are using cc, and debit cards for doing all this, I really don't know, and I'm kinda just curious, when trying to use it for out of country seed banks, I've had a lot of issues in the past! just wondering if you also have to use an out of country service or maybe have another method?


Cash is the best way honestly, I'm only using a reputable credit card company. I wont use any cc company that's sketch. I'll go to all cash orders and lose money before I see people get ripped off


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 19, 2019)

How would we send cash safely? Tracked letter?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 19, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> How would we send cash safely? Tracked letter?


I have sent cash several times with no issue. Just wrap it in your printed invoice and send in a regular letter with a stamp. No one pays attention to that kind of shit. I think the biggest issue people had with GPS is he used the same po box for accepting and return address on the orders. It didnt take long for a thief postal worker to figure out what was going to that po box.


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 19, 2019)

Can't wait for the day it's legal at a federal level so seed banks can use a normal cc processor. 

My understanding is that currently they have to be routed through a second "legal" business in order to have a legit cc processor which then results in legality issues if it's ever investigated.


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm lost between the motorboating and the John Holmes like leaves . 

Katsu bubba you say is there any hints of coffee in that? I'm not sure if you have harvested 1 or not. 

We had this smoke that was around forever from like 93-2005 was called hash plant had hints of coffee a unique spiciness and smelled like burning rubber when smoked stupid strong indica i've been hunting for it forever after trying almost every hash plant I'm almost sure it was mislabeled.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have sent cash several times with no issue. Just wrap it in your printed invoice and send in a regular letter with a stamp.


That's all I've ever done w/ U S sellers and a couple Canadian. Never had one have problems. But $3.50 can buy you tracking. Chump change for those that need peace of mind.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 19, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> I'm lost between the motorboating and the John Holmes like leaves .
> 
> Katsu bubba you say is there any hints of coffee in that? I'm not sure if you have harvested 1 or not.
> 
> We had this smoke that was around forever from like 93-2005 was called hash plant had hints of coffee a unique spiciness and smelled like burning rubber when smoked stupid strong indica i've been hunting for it forever after trying almost every hash plant I'm almost sure it was mislabeled.


Yes the bubba smells like spicy burning rubber. It is a very strong smell on the nose. I kept it for a reason.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 19, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> That's all I've ever done w/ U S sellers and a couple Canadian. Never had one have problems. But $3.50 can buy you tracking. Chump change for those that need peace of mind.


This


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 19, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> I was laughing at the fact the guy thought that they were accidental because he didn't follow his advice...would you like me to add that bit back in


Oh, okay, got you. No worries


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> N
> 
> No need for heatsinks


Wait, which strips don't require heatsinks? I really want to know about that. Thanks


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 19, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Wait, which strips don't require heatsinks? I really want to know about that. Thanks


msg him bro, he also has a dam good led thread!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 19, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> If I were you, so you don't have to deal with heatsinks, I would just get four QB120s in 3000k or 3500k for $120, and run them with the HLG-240H-24A driver. In the end it will be under $200. You could get by with two of those boards in that space, but they come in packs of four. If you run the four of them, you get better coverage, and that driver is dimmable.
> 
> https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/all/products/qb120-quantum-board?variant=14318973616177


I have 2 of these exact kits in a 4x4 tent. Great deal for the light output and coverage.

No heatsink required. Mounted to angle aluminum.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Wait, which strips don't require heatsinks? I really want to know about that. Thanks


EB series 1 footers have been run free air at 700mA no problems whatsoever none of my light builds have any heatsinks. Jus aluminum frame. The only reason eb series need to be mounted on is bc they are flimsy. They have an epoxy base pcb instead of alum. Theres a dude on here that has been running free aired eb series for over 17 months. Not one single outage or problem. 12hrs a day every day.


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 19, 2019)

You'l all be making the dudes head hurt with all this talk of strips, you know he is a COB guy through and through!!
You will drive him to drink, even if it is a drink warmed on a COB heat sink.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Feb 19, 2019)

Imo the 120/132 boards are the best deal out right now. Same price as an f-strip build, but half the wiring, 301b's and much less work and aluminum for the frame.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 19, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> msg him bro, he also has a dam good led thread!


Haha. That is hilarious coming from you.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 19, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Haha. That is hilarious coming from you.


yea and i'm trying to fix where I've fucked up, that's one difference between a man and a child, men learn from thier mistakes and try to help others! children point out the obvious and laugh! figure out what u wanna be! not trying to argue! everyone knows how much I've fucked this thread up(no denying that), you really wanna be me tho???

edit; I wont say anymore, my bad for trying to help, do what u wish!


----------



## chatoo123 (Feb 19, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> here the latest ladies... about 3 weeks till chop, in my sips, fucking loving them dam things, nothing but them from here on out! anyone wants some smart pots! lmfao, gotta bunch and never using them again!
> View attachment 4280845 View attachment 4280846 View attachment 4280848





Heathen Raider said:


> Only if u go into the Fairbanks HA clubhouse and tell them Geobbel Lee is a pussy


LMFAO !!! I would if I was close buy


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 19, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea and i'm trying to fix where I've fucked up, that's one difference between a man and a child, men learn from thier mistakes and try to help others! children point out the obvious and laugh! figure out what u wanna be! not trying to argue! everyone knows how much I've fucked this thread up(no denying that), you really wanna be me tho???


Dude, stop trying to police the thread. First, you were trying to dictate who could try to win the contests, now you are trying to dictate what others can write on the thread. Additionally, insulting me by calling me a child. Back off. You are out of line, and you are being too controlling.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> Imo the 120/132 boards are the best deal out right now. Same price as an f-strip build, but half the wiring, 301b's and much less work and aluminum for the frame.


Not really. Build me a 500w for under 300 bucks. Legit 500w not some bs leds. Run 1 single wire. Using tnutz slotted alum. Make 8 cuts. Apply thermal tape. Wago the input and output. Done. 493w do that with QBs. 4 boards only push 280w maxed. And the 288s v2 are sold out unless you go with 5k. So you gotta step back and get lm561c s6 diodes. 

Edit: not saying qbs are bad. But they just cant match the output w for w and dollar for dollar.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Build me one of these, as long as it's dimmable. Where do I send the $300?


Buddy my labor isnt free. 

Edit: I have 4 lights to build as it is. Plus mine. I'm not taking on anymore builds right now.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Buddy my labor isnt free.
> 
> Edit: I have 4 lights to build as it is. Plus mine. I'm not taking on anymore builds right now.


Ok BUDDY, sorry I forgot to take that into consideration, build away.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 19, 2019)

I should be getting my bastard seeds today. They might already be there but im at work lol. I gotta give a few to my buddy who's a vietnam vet but the ones i keep are getting wet tonight. I'll update when i drop em in water and every step after. I'll do a journal on em too.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 19, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Dude, stop trying to police the thread. First, you were trying to dictate who could try to win the contests, now you are trying to dictate what others can write on the thread. Additionally, insulting me by calling me a child. Back off. You are out of line, and you are being too controlling.


Is it Snickers time ???


----------



## Traptito (Feb 19, 2019)

Damn, I had some reading to do lol. Yo H, @Heisenbeans how long 'till you think you'll start crossing out that Corey cut? Everything's lookin' like some KILL


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2019)

I must have bad luck because Ive had two or three envelopes go missing, 2 with cash and most recently 1 money order to gps came up missing. 

But honestly I think gps got my money order but misplaced it or gave credit to wrong order because the money order was cashed in CO. Though gps never received it. 

So now I send the extra $$ for tracked shipping. Sucks but so does lossing several hundo sux worse.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 19, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Is it Snickers time ???


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Buddy my labor isnt free.
> 
> Edit: I have 4 lights to build as it is. Plus mine. I'm not taking on anymore builds right now.


To be fair, a few pages back you made a post saying something to the effect that you build these things for people without charging anything. I too, was under the impression that you did it for free. I'm not saying you should do that, and I thought that was way too generous, and I couldn't believe you did it. But I was wrong. So you can't really blame him for thinking that.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> To be fair, a few pages back you made a post saying something to the effect that you build these things for people without charging anything. I too, was under the impression that you did it for free. I'm not saying you should do that, and I thought that was way too generous, and I couldn't believe you did it. But I was wrong. So you can't really blame him for thinking that.


No I didnt. Why dont you try reading it. I said I dont over charge for parts. But I charge for labor. Why would I spend weeks building multiple lights for free. That doesnt even make sense. About as much since as your qb theory.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2019)

Traptito said:


> Damn, I had some reading to do lol. Yo H, @Heisenbeans how long 'till you think you'll start crossing out that Corey cut? Everything's lookin' like some KILL


Unfortunately like half of this thread is just greenthumb rambling on and on and on and on.....

No offense but god damn dude it gets old, very old.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Unfortunately like half of this thread is just greenthumb rambling on and on and on and on.....
> 
> No offense but god damn dude it gets old, very old.


It's the sips that get me. They grow nice. But the rate is like watching an aids victim die. Forever. Magic is alive lol.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Unfortunately like half of this thread is just greenthumb rambling on and on and on and on.....
> 
> No offense but god damn dude it gets old, very old.


I'm lost, out of all the ppl that do the exact same thing, I'm only one who's actually tried fixing that, but I'm still the bad guy, and the only one that gets called out?

shit at least I always talked about the plants!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> No I didnt. Why dont you try reading it. I said I dont over charge for parts. But I charge for labor. Why would I spend weeks building multiple lights for free. That doesnt even make sense. About as much since as your qb theory.


Dude you shouldn't even have to tell people that you gotta be compensated. That should be common sense. 

How many people go to work for free? How many times you cats just throw free time to people you don't know? 

My buddy is an artist and is constantly asked to "draw up some tats" or something else and then when my buddy tells them it'll be a couple hundo the people asking get pissy. 

"Aww dude it'll help get the word out there for you blah blah blah." 

Cool, getting the word out there feeds the kids just fine, right?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 19, 2019)

I just wanna grow and show fire .
Here my D%ck pic ....wait it it just a Bud
Whew


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm lost, out of all the ppl that do the exact same thing, I'm only one who's actually tried fixing that, but I'm still the bad guy, and the only one that gets called out?
> 
> shit at least I always talked about the plants!


How many comments have you deleted? Nothing against you but if you don't see why people are overwhelmed by your presence here then I'm not sure what else to say. 

I stopped coming to this thread for a while because every other comment was a paragraph long comment by you about nothing what so ever. Just random babble. 

Sorry you feel "attacked" but it is what it is.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dude you shouldn't even have to tell people that you gotta be compensated. That should be common sense.
> 
> How many people go to work for free? How many times you cats just throw free time to people you don't know?
> 
> ...


Dude I charge next to nothing. Dont forget the 15 bucks off per strip deal you get from my discount. You think anyone else is gonna give you a strip that's 33 bucks for you to buy plus tariff tax and they get it for 17. They gonna make you pay 33. I dont do that. You pay the same price I pay. But thats enough they want me to build it for free too. After 9,683 DMs. Explaining everything. Then its oh you charge for labor..... I had 13 people dm me asking me to build lights. Not counting the 30 comments on IG. People wanting me to build then a light. Show me anywhere else anywhere less than about 1.25 to a 1.50 with wireless control. Per watt. You wont and you cant.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 19, 2019)

just came across one of heisens videos on YouTube .... for some reason I pictured you younger.. idk I'd guess from voice maybe 40ish?? lol idk why this is what came to me but idk.... you sound like a good dude anyway man! good work bro


----------



## klx (Feb 19, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> I just wanna grow and show fire .
> Here my D%ck pic ....wait it it just a Bud
> Whew
> View attachment 4285687


That poor bud. Why are the leaves all squashed up into it like that?


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm lost, out of all the ppl that do the exact same thing, I'm only one who's actually tried fixing that, but I'm still the bad guy, and the only one that gets called out?
> 
> shit at least I always talked about the plants!


You dont get picked out. Your jus on every page number lol. Dont sweat it.

Edit: I can appreciate you're rambling though man. I'm sure you've done some horrible shit overseas. Shit that you dont agree with. But had to do none the less. Bc you believe in our freedom n rights. I got respect for you. And I get you're head is fuckd up. From seeing all the shit you have. I have a super close friend. That is the same way. He gets excited like a kid and rambles nonstop. I honestly have to tell him shut up dude. And hes like oh yeah thanks man. Hes told me stories about killing young kids. 6,7,8 year old with guns n shit. I appreciate you're service and dumb ramblings man. I get it. Sortve


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> You dont get picked out. Your jus on every page number lol. Dont sweat it.


it's all good, I'm not stressing I can take a hint! wish everyone the best!


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dude you shouldn't even have to tell people that you gotta be compensated. That should be common sense.
> 
> How many people go to work for free? How many times you cats just throw free time to people you don't know?
> 
> ...


I agree 100%, he should get paid for his work, I posted without thinking about that. It was his "BUDDY" remark that got me. Oh, well.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Not really. Build me a 500w for under 300 bucks. Legit 500w not some bs leds. Run 1 single wire. Using tnutz slotted alum. Make 8 cuts. Apply thermal tape. Wago the input and output. Done. 493w do that with QBs. 4 boards only push 280w maxed. And the 288s v2 are sold out unless you go with 5k. So you gotta step back and get lm561c s6 diodes.
> 
> Edit: not saying qbs are bad. But they just cant match the output w for w and dollar for dollar.


Are you getting some crazy deal I'm not seeing? The only thing cheaper I can think of is bridgelux strips, and it's not by much, and the 301b is a decent step up in efficiency. 

I'm building a new light soon, so if there's a cheaper option I'm all ears.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Feb 19, 2019)

2 cookie wrecks, 2 different phenos. One on the right looks mutant. Topped once going in to flower tonight.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 19, 2019)

She 


klx said:


> That poor bud. Why are the leaves all squashed up into it like that?


she grows tight and sticky large . 
Like my morning wood they stuck in the hand i mean hang


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 19, 2019)

yellowrx03 said:


> 2 cookie wrecks, 2 different phenos. One on the right looks mutant. Topped once going in to flower tonight.
> View attachment 4285691


It that Heisen gear ?


----------



## yellowrx03 (Feb 19, 2019)

Oops wrong page lol I'm stoned


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Dude I charge next to nothing. Dont forget the 15 bucks off per strip deal you get from my discount. You think anyone else is gonna give you a strip that's 33 bucks for you to buy plus tariff tax and they get it for 17. They gonna make you pay 33. I dont do that. You pay the same price I pay. But thats enough they want me to build it for free too. After 9,683 DMs. Explaining everything. Then its oh you charge for labor..... I had 13 people dm me asking me to build lights. Not counting the 30 comments on IG. People wanting me to build then a light. Show me anywhere else anywhere less than about 1.25 to a 1.50 with wireless control. Per watt. You wont and you cant.


I don't get that mind set at all.

"Oh you charge for labor?'

Fuck yes I do!

Call up your local licensed electrician and ask what they charge for labor. I'm guessing it is well over $50 and hour. 

For building a DIY led light I'd want no less than $50 but more likely around $100 and I'm not an electrician so I'd gladly pay a professional the higher rate. 

I think they'd get a bargain from you with those builds.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Feb 19, 2019)

No that was supposed to go to the CV thread lol excuse my highness


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> Are you getting some crazy deal I'm not seeing? The only thing cheaper I can think of is bridgelux strips, and it's not by much, and the 301b is a decent step up in efficiency.
> 
> I'm building a new light soon, so if there's a cheaper option I'm all ears.


Yeah I get a pretty big discount. Through my job. And I wasnt saying lm301b diode are bad. I think we misunderstood each other somewhere. I use lm301bs they are the best diode out right now.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 19, 2019)

yellowrx03 said:


> No that was supposed to go to the CV thread lol excuse my highness


Silly stoner


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I don't get that mind set at all.
> 
> "Oh you charge for labor?'
> 
> ...


I'm a master electrician. I do residential ontop of my normal job. When i have time. I put services in and whatnot I charge 85/hr the first hour. Then 41.77/hr for every hour after that. If I dont do a quoted install.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I agree 100%, he should get paid for his work, I posted without thinking about that. It was his "BUDDY" remark that got me. Oh, well.


My buddy remark wasnt being a smartass. You took it wrong.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Feb 19, 2019)

Lol mybad!


----------



## Badmofo529 (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I get a pretty big discount. Through my job. And I wasnt saying lm301b diode are bad. I think we misunderstood each other somewhere. I use lm301bs they are the best diode out right now.


Ahh, yeah that makes sense. If you are just a regular dude paying full price for the strips, the 132's are appealing.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 19, 2019)

Hope everyone's having a good Tuesday!


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> Ahh, yeah that makes sense. If you are just a regular dude paying full price for the strips, the 132's are appealing.


Absolutely... hlg sells out constantly of their boards.


----------



## INF Flux (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> You dont get picked out. Your jus on every page number lol. Dont sweat it.
> 
> Edit: I can appreciate you're rambling though man. I'm sure you've done some horrible shit overseas. Shit that you dont agree with. But had to do none the less. Bc you believe in our freedom n rights. I got respect for you. And I get you're head is fuckd up. From seeing all the shit you have. I have a super close friend. That is the same way. He gets excited like a kid and rambles nonstop. I honestly have to tell him shut up dude. And hes like oh yeah thanks man. Hes told me stories about killing young kids. 6,7,8 year old with guns n shit. I appreciate you're service and dumb ramblings man. I get it. Sortve


Had to chime in on this. I'm the same way. I try to chill. Doesn't always work. 3 tours in Iraq will do that. If I bother to do a thing it's with passion and I have zero emotional control. I go all in, like we do. This can be to much. If I'm in a situation and I don't feel like it's cohesive I start to control it. I was a SL in 2/3 inf going through the door first. That changes shit.
I fucked up a pretty good band because of this attitude, a positive thing in my post military life that went down in flames due to me. I built it, stifled people and I broke it.
I'm trying to be better.
Learning to listen, to be non judgemental, and to accept the flow of other people is something I'm still working on.
Peace and love, Flower power all up in this shit. #pollen


----------



## antonioverde (Feb 19, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's old news. Dude chucking pollen in the back of his U-haul trying to tell me how to do shit. I have moms on the seed mom table I haven't pollinated yet full of white hairs and not 1 hair had been cross contaminated. Still big white puff balls with plants right next to em full of seeds.
> Maybe that dude should start back on page 1 and learn some shit from this thread.


First of all your boy brought my name up in that thread talkin about im on your list so like I said i aint got shit to do with heisen. Second since you're tryin to disrespect me out the blue. How the fuck they bastard seeds that you dont know wtf they are if it aint accidental?
Dont come at me sideways when i aint ever come at you that way. Maybe you need to start smokin your own shit and chill out homie...


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Absolutely... hlg sells out constantly of their boards.


Im about to get a couple hlg 260 qb's and try my hand at diy. I saw the price for them on alibaba is a lot cheaper but i remember someone saying alibaba can't be trusted... I figured you were the one who would know. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I'm a master electrician. I do residential ontop of my normal job. When i have time. I put services in and whatnot I charge 85/hr the first hour. Then 41.77/hr for every hour after that. If I dont do a quoted install.



Wow, I'm glad I do my own elctrical. Lol


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 19, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> I just wanna grow and show fire .
> Here my D%ck pic ....wait it it just a Bud
> Whew
> View attachment 4285687




Lmao that's some funny shit right their


----------



## pthobson (Feb 19, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Im about to get a couple hlg 260 qb's and try my hand at diy. I saw the price for them on alibaba is a lot cheaper but i remember someone saying alibaba can't be trusted... I figured you were the one who would know. Any thoughts on that?


I bought one from hlg. Very easy to put together. I got the kit of course idk if that’s the same as the diy or..? I paid like 330.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 19, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> First of all your boy brought my name up in that thread talkin about im on your list so like I said i aint got shit to do with heisen. Second since you're tryin to disrespect me out the blue. How the fuck they bastard seeds that you dont know wtf they are if it aint accidental?
> Dont come at me sideways when i aint ever come at you that way. Maybe you need to start smokin your own shit and chill out homie...


“Your boy?” - What kind of garbage-person writes in terms like that? Honestly. 

Have a little class, for fuck’s sake, you fucking fucks.


----------



## antonioverde (Feb 19, 2019)

...Could have used any number of descriptors but I picked the least offensive.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 19, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I bought one from hlg. Very easy to put together. I got the kit of course idk if that’s the same as the diy or..? I paid like 330.


Yea I was gonna get the kits. I guess its not really diy just basically some minor wiring. They're $299 on the hlg website but I'm seeing it on Alibaba for around 215. But I think someone said Alibaba sent them knockoffs or something like that. I don't remember exactly what it was.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 19, 2019)

Got the bastards, about to soak them. Thanks heisen.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 19, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Yea I was gonna get the kits. I guess its not really diy just basically some minor wiring. They're $299 on the hlg website but I'm seeing it on Alibaba for around 215. But I think someone said Alibaba sent them knockoffs or something like that. I don't remember exactly what it was.


I would go with hlg for the simple peace of mind and quality assurance. Also failed to mention I have the v2. Not the v1. I was just looking at the v1 you’re talking about for 299 on hlg. I don’t know if you noticed but it also gives you the option of 2x 288 boards or the 2x 304 boards.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 19, 2019)

pthobson said:


> I would go with hlg for the simple peace of mind and quality assurance. Also failed to mention I have the v2. Not the v1. I was just looking at the v1 you’re talking about for 299 on hlg. I don’t know if you noticed but it also gives you the option of 2x 288 boards or the 2x 304 boards.


I didn't notice that, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 19, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> ...Could have used any number of descriptors but I picked the least offensive.


No hard feelings man, keep up the great work.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 19, 2019)

Updated cross list.

 

You guys are in for some straight fire.
All the pollinated macs are full of seeds. I mean they cant be any more fuller. Some new crosses coming this week 
I been super busy but will put up a video tomorrow.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 19, 2019)

The SD stands for sundae driver on that list.
Any sour d crosses will say ecsd. Stardawg will just say corey


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 19, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Having a look at my email again. Friggin' crosses and the new ones keep making me forget.I'm sure my selection post is buried a few pages back by now.
> 
> edit* Just for the f&$k of it.I went back. The damn thread moved 11 pages since I posted my selection on Sunday afternoon. BBC S1's & Katsu Bubba S1's. Burnt to memory...I hope.



What email u talking about? I haven't gotten anything


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 19, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> What email u talking about? I haven't gotten anything


Pre order email


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 19, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> What email u talking about? I haven't gotten anything


His preorder email order.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 19, 2019)

I too have to look with the updated crosses..


----------



## quiescent (Feb 19, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> His preorder email order.


But who's on 1st?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 19, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> What email u talking about? I haven't gotten anything





evergreengardener said:


> Pre order email


Yup^^^^^


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 19, 2019)

Don't mind me while I'm Sundae driving...


TheSpaceFarm said:


> View attachment 4285874
> Got the bastards, about to soak them. Thanks heisen.


Ooo I'm excited for you!!!


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Im about to get a couple hlg 260 qb's and try my hand at diy. I saw the price for them on alibaba is a lot cheaper but i remember someone saying alibaba can't be trusted... I figured you were the one who would know. Any thoughts on that?


Theres some suppliers that stamp lm301b stickers on the boards. But they are 100% not lm301bs. As well as lm561c s6 diodes. They're not. But not all of them are. Some are legit. Theres a thread in led section of Alibaba knockoffs. Some are shit. Some are legit. And some are decent knockoffs that still grow very well. And some well you couldn't pay me to run them. If you buy a kit from Alibaba. 100% DO NOT USE THEIR DIMMERS. They are hooked up backwards. They're electrical dimmers. They fry the drivers. Then you gotta wait for them to send a replacement driver if you dont have one. Theres a Facebook group of rita and her lighting setups. Some are nice. Some a trash. Just do your research very good before you buy.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Wow, I'm glad I do my own elctrical. Lol


Most people in my state charge 125/hr first hour. And 75/hr after that. The first hour is a service call hour. That's why its more.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Theres some suppliers that stamp lm301b stickers on the boards. But they are 100% not lm301bs. As well as lm561c s6 diodes. They're not. But not all of them are. Some are legit. Theres a thread in led section of Alibaba knockoffs. Some are shit. Some are legit. And some are decent knockoffs that still grow very well. And some well you couldn't pay me to run them. If you buy a kit from Alibaba. 100% DO NOT USE THEIR DIMMERS. They are hooked up backwards. They're electrical dimmers. They fry the drivers. Then you gotta wait for them to send a replacement driver if you dont have one. Theres a Facebook group of rita and her lighting setups. Some are nice. Some a trash. Just do your research very good before you buy.


Awesome. thanks for the info man.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Most people in my state charge 125/hr first hour. And 75/hr after that. The first hour is a service call hour. That's why its more.


This is pretty on par with most in my state as well. This is actually a good price for my area


----------



## antonioverde (Feb 19, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> No hard feelings man, keep up the great work.


You too big guy. Hopefully you never get snitched on and gotta move in a uhaul. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 19, 2019)

Topanga made it. Shell be twice that size next week


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 19, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> You too big guy. Hopefully you never get snitched on and gotta move in a uhaul. Keep up the great work.


Yeah man I truly apologize for that comment. That shit sucks and the motherless piece of shit that would do that deserves his nuts removed.
Me of all people would not make an insensitive shitty comment like that and I apologize.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 19, 2019)

@Heisenbeans, What's been the toughest one to reverse so far?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 19, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> @Heisenbeans, What's been the toughest one to reverse so far?


Adub, but they all reverse pretty easy. It's just some dont put out Jack shit for pollen and some put out sacks like males


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 20, 2019)

Stardawg Corey is crazy ass frosty. Even being reversed. Smell is stupid strong. Gonna be some insane fems coming out of this girl. Adub crossed to her so far.

I can seriously see why JJ used her to make so many packs of top dawg. Structure and smell is strong as fawk with this one


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Stardawg Corey is crazy ass frosty. Even being reversed. Smell is stupid strong. Gonna be some insane fems coming out of this girl. Adub crossed to her so far.
> 
> I can seriously see why JJ used her to make so many packs of top dawg. Structure and smell is strong as fawk with this one
> 
> ...


Wow that's crazy your done spraying her at this point. Pull the sacs and still get buds to harvest wtf ,.,., 

yyyeeehawww but I must try others first


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 20, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Wow that's crazy your done spraying her at this point


Yeah man, loudest plant in the room on smell.always has been since I got her. Even in veg she is rediculous


----------



## quiescent (Feb 20, 2019)

Can I up my 6 pack to a 12 lol?


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 20, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Can I up my 6 pack to a 12 lol?


Of course you may!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 20, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Can I up my 6 pack to a 12 lol?


Which one


----------



## quiescent (Feb 20, 2019)

Stardawg brother, that looks insane.... Reversed, looking out of this world.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 20, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Stardawg brother, that looks insane.... Reversed, looking out of this world.


I speak from the truth man. In veg when you rub stem, you dont need to smell ya fingers. Ulu can smell 3 feet away as soon as you start rubbing.
I have about 5 in veg now getting the flip in a week. Gonna do a few more crosses to her. 
I think coreyx banana and Corey x ecsd will make some serious shit.
Would love to see a keeper banana x corey man.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> banana x corey man.


Is sundae going to see a cross with the adub or stardawg? But I was hoping for either a BCxmac or Corey so I'm even more thrilled...my pockets not so much


----------



## quiescent (Feb 20, 2019)

No doubt man, you hit that Corey to ecsd and Gmo and I'll do a video of me making and consuming a smoothie with 8 packs of gps gear using those moms.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 20, 2019)

quiescent said:


> No doubt man, you hit that Corey to ecsd and Gmo and I'll do a video of me making and consuming a smoothie with 8 packs of gps gear using those moms.


Lol yeah I'm still waiting on pollen from GMO

The east coast is really a super loud super pleasant sour smell. Hard to describe. It's like you wanna take deeper breaths to get it in cause it intensifies as you breathe it in. Almost like warm butter on a sour piece of cheese. Like the good kind of sour cheese 
The alien is pure pine smell. I mean like a fukin cedar tree.

The GMO still waiting on pollen sacks but it smells like a cheeseburger on French toast. and retarded tall and stretchy.

Here is GMO now at almost 7 feet. I can see why it's going to 11 weeks.

Banana cookies in the back about the same height. It will probably hit 8 feet by time she is done.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 20, 2019)

Good lawd the topanga canyon OG crossed to that Corey will set the net on fire lol.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 20, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Is sundae going to see a cross with the adub or stardawg? But I was hoping for either a BCxmac or Corey so I'm even more thrilled...my pockets not so much


Banana already crossed to mac or about to be I believe. I know I had plans for it cause banana put out so much pollen.
I didnt wanna cross adub to sundae cause there so different. I have a ton of adub pollen now and cross her to anything on the list. I may make adubxmac and see how they go.

Pulled a bastard seed from the mac tonight. Real pretty seed. Might soak it and see what happens


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Banana already crossed to mac or about to be I believe. I know I had plans for it cause banana put out so much pollen.
> I didnt wanna cross adub to sundae cause there so different. I have a ton of adub pollen now and cross her to anything on the list. I may make adubxmac and see how they go.
> 
> Pulled a bastard seed from the mac tonight. Real pretty seed. Might soak it and see what happens


That bbcxmac is gonna be insane. I'd definitely buy an adubxmac pack.* I just want sundae everything.* You definitely have to post the growth of that bastard


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 20, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Pre order email



On his website?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 20, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> That bbcxmac is gonna be insane. I'd definitely buy an adubxmac pack.* I just want sundae everything.* You definitely have to post the growth of that bastard


I have 1 more mac unpollinated. I had 5 but sent 1 out to my homie when they was babies. I took cuts put a new one in dwc and ended up with a couple more. So I have 1 more in there now I can hit with adub. I see I already made macbana and it's full of seeds. Fuck all the macs are loaded with seeds.


----------



## klx (Feb 20, 2019)

I am interested in the Alien. Which of the cuts are the yielders?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 20, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> On his website?


I was allowing people to preorder from here by sending me an email. Most seeds will be ready in 3 weeks. Some 4. The list I posted are crosses already made and most of them are loaded with seeds already.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 20, 2019)

klx said:


> I am interested in the Alien. Which of the cuts are the yielders?


They are all good yielders. The sundae driver is awesome structure and yield, I mean really I have no complaints on yield from any of them.


----------



## klx (Feb 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> They are all good yielders. The sundae driver is awesome structure and yield, I mean really I have no complaints on yield from any of them.


Any that grow with a dominant single cola?


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 20, 2019)

((PPxBC)xAdub) x Sundae 
This is going to be my goal unless I can somehow persuade you to do it lol then again it may be more fun for me to...then again would that work? Anyones thoughts?


----------



## klx (Feb 20, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Am I missing something?


I dunno are ya?


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 20, 2019)

klx said:


> I dunno are ya?


Quite possibly.


----------



## klx (Feb 20, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Quite possibly.


I mean good sog plants


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 20, 2019)

klx said:


> I mean good sog plants


Best sog plant hands down is the mac. It was made for it. I mean I've never came across a plant that would be better for a sog than the mac.bubba would be second. 3rd would be black banana cookies. Internodes are long and you get very little side branching. It's like the perfect amount for fast growth and big colas


----------



## klx (Feb 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Best sog plant hands down is the mac. It was made for it. I mean I've never came across a plant that would be better for a sog than the mac.bubba would be second. 3rd would be black banana cookies. Internodes are long and you get very little side branching. It's like the perfect amount for fast growth and big colas


Thats cool man thanks. That Starfighter is in a lot of good gear I am noticing.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Feb 20, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> How many comments have you deleted? Nothing against you but if you don't see why people are overwhelmed by your presence here then I'm not sure what else to say.
> 
> I stopped coming to this thread for a while because every other comment was a paragraph long comment by you about nothing what so ever. Just random babble.
> 
> Sorry you feel "attacked" but it is what it is.


Yup tried to not pay attention but much better on ignore fwiw


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 20, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> You too big guy. Hopefully you never get snitched on and gotta move in a uhaul. Keep up the great work.





Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah man I truly apologize for that comment. That shit sucks and the motherless piece of shit that would do that deserves his nuts removed.
> Me of all people would not make an insensitive shitty comment like that and I apologize.


Sorry @antonioverde - both for my last post, and especially for whatever happened with the snitch, that sounds awful. I could get jammed up pretty hard if certain people decided to drop a dime, nothing could be worse. What a scumbag, whoever it is.

I can see @Heisenbeans has been pretty busy at the lab! We don’t really talk unless we need to, I have to come here for most updates just like the rest of you.

I have been busy working on the site. Even though y’all can’t see it yet, (feature toggles, anyone?) a lot has happened. I am hoping to finish the shopping cart today, but definitely by this weekend. Next week we will have product listings up, some with pics, most without for the moment. It will be a functional e-commerce shop by the end of the month at the latest. Writing a Privacy Policy today, so everyone knows we don’t share data with third-parties, not even Google Analytics. The only cookie we set is for CSRF protection and soon we will be GDPR compliant. Your data is yours.

The packs look pretty great, @Heisenbeans, nice work all around. I need a couple of questions answered, holler at me today if you can.


----------



## Kushash (Feb 20, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Sorry @antonioverde - both for my last post, and especially for whatever happened with the snitch, that sounds awful. I could get jammed up pretty hard if certain people decided to drop a dime, nothing could be worse. What a scumbag, whoever it is.
> 
> I can see @Heisenbeans has been pretty busy at the lab! We don’t really talk unless we need to, I have to come here for most updates just like the rest of you.
> 
> ...


Nice work on the website.
If I can throw out a suggestion.
I would fix the description on the home page.

This is how it's coming up now on google and should only take a couple of minutes to change. 

*Heisenbeans - Cannabis Seeds of Exceptional Heritage*
https://heisenbeans.com/
Sundae driver completely loaded with j jbeezy wedding cake seeds. Drop in 6 weeks. #sundaedriver #weddingcake #_heisenbeans_ · Purple punch reversed ...
‎Testers · ‎Login · ‎Register · ‎Breeders


----------



## Getgrowingson (Feb 20, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I'm a master electrician. I do residential ontop of my normal job. When i have time. I put services in and whatnot I charge 85/hr the first hour. Then 41.77/hr for every hour after that. If I dont do a quoted install.


Same 100 to show up and 40 an hour after the first hour


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 20, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> No I didnt. Why dont you try reading it. I said I dont over charge for parts. But I charge for labor. Why would I spend weeks building multiple lights for free. That doesnt even make sense. About as much since as your qb theory.


My QB theory? I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 20, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Stardawg brother, that looks insane.... Reversed, looking out of this world.


Eh...yup! Looking at that corey cut.Katsu bubba may just have lost it's slot. Wait...anyone that knows,or Heisen, is the corey cut a part of the S1 pre-order list? 
If so, I'll email you my switch up.It'll be my only switch.Rest assured


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 20, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Nice work on the website.
> If I can throw out a suggestion.
> I would fix the description on the home page.
> 
> ...


I am installing a package to handle structured data (probably json-ld) so Google shows us what I want them to show, it just hasn’t hit the top of the to-do queue yet. Good suggestion, thank you, those changes are imminent.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 20, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> deleted. might be against a rule or some shit.


What’s up? Will send a DM your way.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 20, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> What’s up? Will send a DM your way.


Ah..it's all good brotha. I was just a lil eager to help by putting in the email. Then thought better of it.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Best sog plant hands down is the mac. It was made for it. I mean I've never came across a plant that would be better for a sog than the mac.bubba would be second. 3rd would be black banana cookies. Internodes are long and you get very little side branching. It's like the perfect amount for fast growth and big colas


Info like this on strains/phenos is pretty invaluable. Cuts down a lot of research when coming from a reputable source, who better than the "bean creator"? Would be great to see such info included on the site.
I know everyone can get the same cut and it'll turn out differently in different environments,grown by different cultivators,different inputs...etc.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 20, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Info like this on strains/phenos is pretty invaluable. Cuts down a lot of research when coming from a reputable source, who better than the "bean creator"? Would be great to see such info included on the site.
> I know everyone can get the same cut and it'll turn out differently in different environments,grown by different cultivators,different inputs...etc.


It is going to be a fuckpile of work, but curating content from this thread for the site is one of my projects.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 20, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> No I didnt. Why dont you try reading it. I said I dont over charge for parts. But I charge for labor. Why would I spend weeks building multiple lights for free. That doesnt even make sense. About as much since as your qb theory.


You're right. I just went back and looked at your post. You did say you charge for labor. Sorry. My bad.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 20, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> My QB theory? I have no idea what you're talking about.


Wrong thread. Didnt mean to say QB theory. That was suppose to be in dm to someone. My bad.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 20, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I don't get that mind set at all.
> 
> "Oh you charge for labor?'
> 
> ...


Around here, it's closer to $150 an hour for a licensed electrician with a business to work on your house. My diesel mechanic even charges 100 an hour! 
Commercial electricians employees, wiremen - "usually union" get about 45 an hour on their check, another 20 an hour in benefits, then the employer has to pay their workmans comp and other costs, comes out to over $100 an hour.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I was allowing people to preorder from here by sending me an email. Most seeds will be ready in 3 weeks. Some 4. The list I posted are crosses already made and most of them are loaded with seeds already.



I think I registered on your website a couple months back, guess I need to do it again?


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 20, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Around here, it's closer to $150 an hour for a licensed electrician with a business to work on your house. My diesel mechanic even charges 100 an hour!
> Commercial electricians employees, wiremen - "usually union" get about 45 an hour on their check, another 20 an hour in benefits, then the employer has to pay their workmans comp and other costs, comes out to over $100 an hour.



I'm in one of the poorest counties in the country. The average median home income level is under 27k a year. 

If you have John Deere work on your equipment it's gonna be 100-150 an Hr. 
Yard of concrete is over 110 if you buy over 3 yards, otherwise it's 550 to just to get the truck to come out. So it's cheaper to buy 3 yards than 1. 

Electrical, plumbing, carpentry etc I try and do it all myself.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 20, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Around here, it's closer to $150 an hour for a licensed electrician with a business to work on your house. My diesel mechanic even charges 100 an hour!
> Commercial electricians employees, wiremen - "usually union" get about 45 an hour on their check, another 20 an hour in benefits, then the employer has to pay their workmans comp and other costs, comes out to over $100 an hour.


Or Do like everyone else and have a bilingual foreman on the books and 30 Latinos making 10$ an hr under the table


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 20, 2019)

Ok maybe 15


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 20, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> I'm in one of the poorest counties in the country. The average median home income level is under 27k a year.
> 
> If you have John Deere work on your equipment it's gonna be 100-150 an Hr.
> Yard of concrete is over 110 if you buy over 3 yards, otherwise it's 550 to just to get the truck to come out. So it's cheaper to buy 3 yards than 1.
> ...


They get ya on the short loads, and Saturday's. Forget Sunday


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 20, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> They get ya on the short loads, and Saturday's. Forget Sunday



Nothing is worse than being short on concrete! Makes me cringe thinking about it. 
I always order more than I what it calculates out too. I never let them take it back as I always have a spot where I can use some concrete. Made a dog kennel on concrete from the concrete left over after several different deliveries.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 20, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Nothing is worse than being short on concrete! Makes me cringe thinking about it.
> I always order more than I what it calculates out too. I never let them take it back as I always have a spot where I can use some concrete. Made a dog kennel on concrete from the concrete left over after several different deliveries.


They consider anything under 5 yards a short load.
So say u need 3 @ 100/us=300
+100$ for having less than 5 yds

Its shitty to mix yourself and inhale the silica yummmm


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Here is the list of everyone that's getting 3 free packs in order.starting at the top are all the contest winners from previous contest.
> I will message everyone a secret password 3 days before everything is finished with a list of all the strains available. Top of the list gets first dibs.
> Write down the 3 packs you want with your secret password and the mailing address to [email protected]. also include 7 back up packs in case the ones you want are gone.
> The reason for the secret pass is so scammers wont see the list and just email me a random name. I wanna make sure everyone gets there packs that on this list.
> ...



Is this the list or is their another?


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 20, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> They consider anything under 5 yards a short load.
> So say u need 3 @ 100/us=300
> +100$ for having less than 5 yds
> 
> Its shitty to mix yourself and inhale the silica yummmm



I mixed 5 yards by hand with 80lb bags last spring for my flower room. I had too unless I wanted the whole county talking and soon the po po coming to lock me up.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 20, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> I think I registered on your website a couple months back, guess I need to do it again?


Probably not, production data is sacred, we have your contact info. Anyone who registered or sent us a tester request I have your info in the database, pinky swear. The drop is coming, you will be notified in advance, here on this thread, InstaGram and on heisenbeans.com itself. 

Any pre-sale offers have gone through heisen directly, not through the website. I will put up a generic contact form for general inquiries about/on the site soon. Many features, soon. I am whipping her into shape.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 20, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> I mixed 5 yards by hand with 80lb bags last spring for my flower room. I had too unless I wanted the whole county talking and soon the po po coming to lock me up.


We put some bases in one time for a rehab center. They were into a hill side. They were concrete bases to set big monument signs on. Like signs going into a hospital. For all the directions n stuff. We had 8 bases to do. All mixed by hand 80lb bags of ready mix. We mixed 417 80lb bags. Ok well I didnt. I just had to be there to run the under ground electrical for the leds in the signs. And to top it off. They had dig the hillside. To make it set level. It had to suck. It literally took me 5 days on site to run roughly 30 feet of 1 inch underground pvc pipe.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 20, 2019)

I actually had to dig out 4" of dirt the whole length and width of the area. Has a tree beside the building and of course huge roots. 
When you cut roots of a pine the sap gets all over ya. 
I don't know what was worse the digging the area out by hand and getting it at an angle for the drains or the mixing and pouring of the concrete. 

What made it even worse is that 4/5 pallet loads of concrete was already getting hard. So I had to take a mini sledge and beat all 40 bags on each pallet to soften them up to pour the mix into a mixer. 
I did it all by myself no help whatsoever. Shoot I do most everything by myself
Here is part of it, I got it sectioned off. One room is around 16' and another 20' I think it is. 

Ive been building a different rdwc system that's much smaller and hopefully more manageable. This is going around the perimeter of the room


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 20, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> We put some bases in one time for a rehab center. They were into a hill side. They were concrete based to set big monument signs on. Like signs going into a hospital. For all the directions n stuff. We had 8 bases to do. All mixed by hand 80lb bags of ready mix. We mixes 417 80lb bags. Ok well I didnt. I just had to be there to run the under ground electrical for the leds in the signs. And to top it off. They had dig the hillside. To make it set level. It had to suck. It literally took me 5 days on site to run roughly 30 feet of 1 inch underground pvc pipe.


That had to suck, that's 10 yards of concrete. I had to truck mine with a wheelbarrow through door ways and shit. Lol 
I only had one load get away from me and turnover going through the holes in the yard


----------



## led1k (Feb 20, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Mail came a day early. Woohoo. Time to start the heisenbuild. Order 4 piece of t slotted tnutz rail. So this light will be able to slide and change shape. The works.
> 
> P.s. tariff tax goes up to 25% on March 2nd. So if anyone is wanting a light built. Better buy the parts now. Or expect atleast 100 bucks ontop of my price. Just for parts. Everything electronic thats shipped into the country just got a whole more costly. Bullshit
> 
> ...


I love the idea of changing shape! I have a 2' x 4' frame with holes drilled every ~1" so the strips can be closer/farther base on space needed for babies or everything in full flower. Can you describe (with pics?) how your 'slide and change shape' works? 
LOL I thought tnutz was a misspelling but https://www.tnutz.com/ helped a bit. Also, thanks for the heads up about the tarrif going up


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 20, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> I'm in one of the poorest counties in the country. The average median home income level is under 27k a year.
> 
> If you have John Deere work on your equipment it's gonna be 100-150 an Hr.
> Yard of concrete is over 110 if you buy over 3 yards, otherwise it's 550 to just to get the truck to come out. So it's cheaper to buy 3 yards than 1.
> ...


Same prices here, but our average income is closer to $60,000.
I'm a commercial carpenter, many of my friends in the trades, earn more than $100,000 a year, if they can stay working through the year.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 20, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> I actually had to dig out 4" of dirt the whole length and width of the area. Has a tree beside the building and of course huge roots.
> When you cut roots of a pine the sap gets all over ya.
> I don't know what was worse the digging the area out by hand and getting it at an angle for the drains or the mixing and pouring of the concrete.
> 
> ...


Man I cant wait till our medical goes into full effect. I have one of those big outbuildings from lowes. 2 stories. It's like 20x15ish maybe 16. Then up stairs is like a loft. Covering half of the floor space. I wanna close the loft off. And make that the veg room and down stairs the flower room. Has heat and ac already in it. Has full insulation. You could honestly live in it. It was here when we bought the place. It's really nice. Will be an awesome area to grow in. And not tents. I'll be able to pop 50-75 seeds at a time.. I'll never be able to grow outdoors here though. I live about 6 miles from my states largest hemp grow. During the end of the summer. You can literally see a cloud of hemp pollen. It's all over cars n shit. It would ruin an outdoor crop right now.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 20, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Man I cant wait till our medical goes into full effect. I have one of those big outbuildings from lowes. 2 stories. It's like 20x15ish maybe 16. Then up stairs is like a loft. Covering half of the floor space. I wanna close the loft off. And make that the veg room and down stairs the flower room. Has heat and ac already in it. Has full insulation. You could honestly live in it. It was here when we bought the place. It's really nice. Will be an awesome area to grow in. And not tents. I'll be able to pop 50-75 seeds at a time.. I'll never be able to grow outdoors here though. I live about 6 miles from my states largest hemp grow. During the end of the summer. You can literally see a cloud of hemp pollen. It's all over cars n shit. It would ruin an outdoor crop right now.


Man, you might have to set up like the mushroom growers do and have all your incoming ventilation run through hepa filters to scrub that pollen out.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 20, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Man, you might have to set up like the mushroom growers do and have all your incoming ventilation run through hepa filters to scrub that pollen out.


That's what I'm afraid of. Where I'm at now. The building only has one wall out in the open. Bc its built into the hill side. So three sides of it is into the hill. Just the wall with the door and half the roof is exposed. And I havent had any problems yet. But this is only my 3rd summer coming up now that they have been open and running. But man that pollen can travel miles through the air.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 20, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> That's what I'm afraid of. Where I'm at now. The building only has one wall out in the open. Bc its built into the hill side. So three sides of it is into the hill. Just the wall with the door and half the roof is exposed. And I havent had any problems yet. But this is only my 3rd summer coming up now that they have been open and running. But man that pollen can travel miles through the air.


If it gets bad,
Maybe you can create a vestibule airlock to your grow room with scrubbed positive air pressure, same concept as a laminar flow hood.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> That's what I'm afraid of. Where I'm at now. The building only has one wall out in the open. Bc its built into the hill side. So three sides of it is into the hill. Just the wall with the door and half the roof is exposed. And I havent had any problems yet. But this is only my 3rd summer coming up now that they have been open and running. But man that pollen can travel miles through the air.


And last for weeks


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 20, 2019)

You guys need to check yourself before you post again in Heisen's thread! Pages and pages of LED talk, and now fucking with concrete is too much. Give it a rest and stick to the topic.

After all, the guy is paying for this thread.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 20, 2019)

rollitup said:


> You guys need to check yourself before you post again in Heisen's thread! Pages and pages of LED talk, and now fucking with concrete is too much. Give it a rest and stick to the topic.
> 
> After all, the guy is paying for this thread.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

rollitup said:


> You guys need to check yourself before you post again in Heisen's thread! Pages and pages of LED talk, and now fucking with concrete is too much. Give it a rest and stick to the topic.
> 
> After all, the guy is paying for this thread.


Its become a free for all ...cause they all waiting for the free for all on the LIST...
maybe it will settle when people get served and have something to post .
I know I am patiently waiting and post my BS in my own thread .
Until I have something to post here .


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 20, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Its become a free for all ...cause they all waiting for the free for all on the LIST...
> maybe it will settle when people get served and have something to post .
> I know I am patiently waiting and post my BS in my own thread .
> Until I have something to post here .


No kidding, I would think any traffic is good traffic, if you don't even have any grow reports to substantiate your existence. Sort of keeping the hype train rolling.
I suppose if Heisen is complaining then maybe I'll visit here in about 3 months when some finished product is placed on the barrel head.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 20, 2019)

rollitup said:


> You guys need to check yourself before you post again in Heisen's thread! Pages and pages of LED talk, and now fucking with concrete is too much. Give it a rest and stick to the topic.
> 
> After all, the guy is paying for this thread.


Heisen apparently doesnt have a problem with it. I mean it is a public forum to communicate through. What does it matter what we talk about. Or we could just let the thread "HE pays for" get buried. Like the 100s of other useless threads. It all relates back to cannabis.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> No kidding, I would think any traffic is good traffic, if you don't even have any grow reports to substantiate your existence. Sort of keeping the hype train rolling.
> I suppose if Heisen is complaining then maybe I'll visit here in about 3 months when some finished product is placed on the barrel head.


Yeah but it became a chat thread about what ever it seem to have slowed after my D$ck pic .
My ugly D(ck shut them up .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Heisen apparently doesnt have a problem with it. I mean it is a public forum to communicate through. What does it matter what we talk about. Or we could just let the thread "HE pays for" get buried. Like the 100s of other useless threads. It all relates back to cannabis.


Or maybe he does that why admin stepped in


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm unfollowing this thread. Who wants to hang out with the principal. You cant even have a generalized convo without dumb shit.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 20, 2019)

what fun is it not to be a rock star and jump into all threads, especially when you have your own? lol See me flexin', lmfao. Notice many regulars have taken a backseat also, for whatever reason. It's in the air, after a full moon.


----------



## Kushash (Feb 20, 2019)

I have been following and at times want to hit the unwatch thread but seem drawn to stay.
Guess I'm really curious how the grows turn out and look forward to seeing some of these seeds germinate and grow.

I'll just throw this out there because I guess there are others that might agree.

When someone asks the OP a question. Let the OP answer.
Might not be so bad if one person responds with the correct answer because they know what it is and then gets a lot of likes from others who agree and everyone moves on.
What can be rough is when 5 people answer with I think this is the answer then go off for 3 pages discussing or arguing about it.

Just my 2c.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 20, 2019)

Do you have to pay by the page?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 20, 2019)

Kushash said:


> ...
> 
> I'll just throw this out there because *I guess there are others that might agree*.
> 
> ...


lol I swear I'm not talking shit, but why the fuck would anybody really care? Like others have said, there isnt really anything to grow or report yet.. Either we continue bullshitting or the thread will only come up once ever few days/weeks?

@Heisenbeans you want us to chill the fuck out and let the thread die?? or do you want the thread to continue as is and keep your ass on the front page.. at the current rate, who the fuck needs their thread stickied to the top?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 20, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol I swear I'm not talking shit, but why the fuck would anybody really care? Like others have said, there isnt really anything to grow or report yet.. Either we continue bullshitting or the thread will only come up once ever few days/weeks?
> 
> @Heisenbeans you want us to chill the fuck out and let the thread die?? or do you want the thread to continue as is and keep your ass on the front page.. at the current rate, who the fuck needs their thread stickied to the top?





rollitup said:


> You guys need to check yourself before you post again in Heisen's thread! Pages and pages of LED talk, and now fucking with concrete is too much. Give it a rest and stick to the topic.
> 
> After all, the guy is paying for this thread.


I haven’t discussed this with @Heisenbeans at all, but I am motivated to make this work because my livelihood depends on it, somewhat, so my $0.02 follows.

My vote is that all publicity is good publicity, but I can see both sides of the “staying on topic” problem pretty easily.

I think we need some balance, there are different discussion topic categories for a good reason, but I don’t want to kill the hype. Keep it chill, brothers and sisters.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 20, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> My vote is that all publicity is good publicity, but I can see both sides of the “staying on topic” problem pretty easily.
> 
> *I think we need some balance*, there are different discussion topic categories for a good reason, but I don’t want to kill the hype. Keep it chill, brothers and sisters.


I dont think that's possible until people are actually growing the beans.. that is literally the only thing that can provide balance to this train imo.. until then what else can there be but tangents etc


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol I swear I'm not talking shit, but why the fuck would anybody really care? Like others have said, there isnt really anything to grow or report yet.. Either we continue bullshitting or the thread will only come up once ever few days/weeks?
> 
> @Heisenbeans you want us to chill the fuck out and let the thread die?? or do you want the thread to continue as is and keep your ass on the front page.. at the current rate, who the fuck needs their thread stickied to the top?


The thread will not die but might be easier to follow about his beans if there wasnt 125 pages of BS .
JMHO


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 20, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> I dont think that's possible until people are actually growing the beans.. that is literally the only thing that can provide balance to this train imo.. until then what else can there be but tangents etc


Fuck me, you are so right it isn’t even right.

I love all of the excitement and anticipation, but the game we play is one of patience. The plants give zero fucks anout how excited we all are.

Side issue: Nobody would believe the number of hard, frustrating hours I am spending on this, unless they have themselves built a custom “e-commerce” (aka commerce) platform.

I know the same is true for el jefé, he has really committed to this project and put his money where his mouth is, so I have fhe utmost confidence he is in it for real; hence my efforts. I know he has to be working hard to make this all happen. Thanks to everyone who is excited to see what pops out of these little packets of probability. Heisenberg would be proud. The scientist, not the meth cook.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 20, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> The thread will not die but might be easier to follow about his beans if there wasnt 125 pages of BS .
> JMHO


There will be much clearer content on our actual website before long.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 20, 2019)

rollitup said:


> You guys need to check yourself before you post again in Heisen's thread! Pages and pages of LED talk, and now fucking with concrete is too much. Give it a rest and stick to the topic.
> 
> After all, the guy is paying for this thread.


I honestly dont mind. I remember what it was like being on another thread and having a dictatorship over there. This isn't just a thread for my seeds. There are some very talented growers here and this thread can contain a wealth of information not just on my seeds but also to help people who are growing them become better at growing. 
Especially now since everyone is waiting on the goods. I really dont mind as lo ong as it's not shit slinging or the same dude making 100 post a day about his erectile dysfunction or not distracting from the fact someone is entitled to financial compensation for mesothelioma. As long as it has to do with growing or grow room setups I'm ok with it honestly. Most people just scan over the post anyway that doesnt apply to what they wanna read.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I honestly dont mind. I remember what it was like being on another thread and having a dictatorship over there. This isn't just a thread for my seeds. There are some very talented growers here and this thread can contain a wealth of information not just on my seeds but also to help people who are growing them become better at growing.
> Especially now since everyone is waiting on the goods. I really dont mind as lo ong as it's not shit slinging or the same dude making 100 post a day about his erectile dysfunction or not distracting from the fact someone is entitled to financial compensation for mesothelioma. As long as it has to do with growing or grow room setups I'm ok with it honestly. Most people just scan over the post anyway that doesnt apply to what they wanna read.


+1 & lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

Well then for folks to look at .
Until I can show off his gear .


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 20, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Well then for folks to look at .
> Until I can show off his gear .
> View attachment 4286250





Pa-Nature said:


> The thread will not die but might be easier to follow about his beans if there wasnt 125 pages of BS .
> JMHO


Just had to do your part right? lol.. lets be honest, this shits closer to 289 pages of BS


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Just had to do your part right? lol.. lets be honest, this shits closer to 289 pages of BS


I was trying to nice


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I honestly dont mind. I remember what it was like being on another thread and having a dictatorship over there. This isn't just a thread for my seeds. There are some very talented growers here and this thread can contain a wealth of information not just on my seeds but also to help people who are growing them become better at growing.
> Especially now since everyone is waiting on the goods. I really dont mind as lo ong as it's not shit slinging or the same dude making 100 post a day about his erectile dysfunction or not distracting from the fact someone is entitled to financial compensation for mesothelioma. As long as it has to do with growing or grow room setups I'm ok with it honestly. Most people just scan over the post anyway that doesnt apply to what they wanna read.


Yeah people like pics and vids ....your right they skip over many pages that have nothing to do with what was post about just more talk ,


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 20, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Yeah people like pics and vids ....your right they skip over many pages that have nothing to do with what was post about just more talk ,


You are not wrong.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 20, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> You are not wrong.


The alternative... ZERO pages?? "grow journal" rules??

edit: or 100's of pages of sock accounts sweating Heisen for some free shit?? I'll take LED talk and grow room design over those. 

This is a thread about beans that haven't even been shucked.. what are people expecting? The fact the thread hasnt been locked _again_ says things are going... ok enough?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> You are not wrong.


again damn thats not good


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 20, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> This is pretty on par with most in my state as well. This is actually a good price for my area


For anything that's hourly my electrician is at 80/hr. I'm a GC though so it's 99% bid work I contract out. A lot of guys are 100/hr+ around here, CO btw. It's a booming town these days.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 20, 2019)

Fuckin' A folks....don't stop now. I've never learned so much about LED's or concrete! snicker.... 

Nobody asked.....but my thoughts are that this thread is more like community...a building community. Gonna be loud mouths...gonna be folks you never even know are here. Thing is...everyone is here for the same reason.

And FWIW.....I would suggest that folks who start grows with Heisenbeans start a* >seperate< thread to showcase the beans themselves.* Put Heisen's name on the thread title at the front...then the strain name. (My first grow will say something about Heisenbean "Black Banana Cookies"...HINT..HINT). Bastard seeds...testers....list folks....pre-orders....folks who buy the first available retail fare from the site via the shopping cart/etc.....whoever....

Plastering the site with individual showcase Heisenbean grows will get his brand out there much, much faster than thinking THIS fuckin albatross thread is where folks will come for info. Fuck me..... seriously? Pfffffttt. Without question...the real advertisment will be the individual grows!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Fuckin' A folks....don't stop now. I've never learned so much about LED's or concrete! snicker....
> 
> Nobody asked.....but my thoughts are that this thread is more like community...a building community. Gonna be loud mouths...gonna be folks you never even know are here. Thing is...everyone is here for the same reason.
> 
> ...


I have a method very similar to this if I get gear to show .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

Ok my first dick Cross 
Not H's gear 
 
My last 
 
My next


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

Gimme ya best gear Heisen Bro I wanna shock myself .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 20, 2019)

The thread police, they come to me in your thread.

The thread police 

Cheap trick sucks. 

Subjects changed bro


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 20, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Ok my first dick Cross
> Not H's gear
> View attachment 4286296
> My last
> ...


Well damn. Very nice bro.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 20, 2019)

I have 3 katsu bubba kush moms and 1 is already loaded with s1s. Not sure what to do with the other 2. I need to pollinate them now though so what say you guys?
I have pollen from these plants ready to.go

Mac
Wedding cake
Adub
Jet fuel OG
Gg4
Purple punch
Black banana cookies
Bubba
East coast sour D
91 chem
Corey cut
Ghost OG

What say you guys?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have 3 katsu bubba kush moms and 1 is already loaded with s1s. Not sure what to do with the other 2. I need to pollinate them now though so what say you guys?
> I have pollen from these plants ready to.go
> 
> Mac
> ...


Ghost OG and ADub


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 20, 2019)

Jet fuel or Purple Punch! I second adub!


----------



## klx (Feb 20, 2019)

Bubba x BBC


----------



## gwheels (Feb 20, 2019)

Bubba X East Coast Sour D

I do love Sour D


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 20, 2019)

Corey x bubba


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 20, 2019)

I just said Ghost because it hasn't been used much in his crosses so far and I want some, ADub to me is a no brainer


----------



## klx (Feb 20, 2019)

Solfire did a PP x BBC cross called Grape Spodie but used a male BBC. You gotta do that cross using the clone onlys surely.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 20, 2019)

klx said:


> Bubba x BBC





gwheels said:


> Bubba X East Coast Sour D


I really thought hard about them both I too love ecsd never grew it then I felt like the BBC and Bubba would mix so well hell I really wanted sundae and bubba but we gonna have to wait for Sundae lol


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 20, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I just said Ghost because it hasn't been used much in his crosses so far and I want some, ADub to me is a no brainer


Logical reasoning for the ghost and fuckin right to the adub being a no brainer lol I agree a hundred percent with that


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 20, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The thread police, they come to me in your thread.
> 
> The thread police
> 
> ...


Really? I love Cheap Trick!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 20, 2019)

klx said:


> Solfire did a PP x BBC cross called Grape Spodie but used a male BBC. You gotta do that cross using the clone onlys surely.


Already done. Taking preorders on the banana cookie x purple punch all those were made a few days ago and the plant took well. Every calyx turned brown in 24 hrs.
Definitely will be some keepers in that cross.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Already done. Taking preorders on the banana cookie x purple punch all those were made a few days ago and the plant took well. Every calyx turned brown in 24 hrs.
> Definitely will be some keepers in that cross.


Oh bc and pp a sleeper for sure . pp is what I just picked up to toke on . as I'm out of personal and no grow at moment. Never had bannana cookies but read bout it sounds like a Nyquil of cannabis type cross. I want some ..lol


----------



## coppershot (Feb 20, 2019)

Katsu Glue!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

If ya wanna listen to me ...pic something that is very dom in its self as BUbba doms in most things .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

Like molakai did the opposite .


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 20, 2019)

GG x Bubba
WC x Bubba or
Mac x Bubba


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

Bubba x molokai


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 20, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> For anything that's hourly my electrician is at 80/hr. I'm a GC though so it's 99% bid work I contract out. A lot of guys are 100/hr+ around here, CO btw. It's a booming town these days.


Have you ever heard of Casey Industrial they're out west somewhere. I think maybe Albany, OR.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 20, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Bubba x molokai
> View attachment 4286362


Nice job looks yummy


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 20, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Bubba x molokai
> View attachment 4286362


Yeqh that dont look nothing like bubba I have.
My bubba is black leaves and super tight nugs. Like golf balls and gassy as fuk.
Also super fat leaves and real dark green in veg


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Nice job looks yummy


Thanks ...not my work ....she still have few weeks left
Molokai is a sativa dominate hashplant , gonna be fun .


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 20, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Thanks ...not my work ....she still have few weeks left
> Molokai is a sativa dominate hashplant , gonna be fun .


Cool cool and ya them fan leaves def show the sativa for sure


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeqh that dont look nothing like bubba I have.
> My bubba is black leaves and super tight nugs. Like golf balls and gassy as fuk.
> Also super fat leaves and real dark green in veg


Yeah bro is why I ask u not to keep her from us ...I know .
I had her ,
Please make sure i get her is she now become croud FAV ....DAM ME ,,, Thanks


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

Mites ate her while I was sick .


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 20, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Yeah bro is why I ask u not to keep her from us ...I know .
> I had her ,
> Please make sure i get her is she now become croud FAV ....DAM ME ,,, Thanks
> View attachment 4286364


Just yes on that wow , never been a bubba fan but that's a beautiful bitch rite there


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 20, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Mites ate her while I was sick .


Awe man fucking mites r.I.p


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

Also sticks out in a crowd ,
Not sure if you remember the msg I sent ya .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Awe man fucking mites r.I.p


I lost 26 strains that month ...cleaning up mite plant tents was one of the most depressing days of my life .


----------



## gwheels (Feb 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Already done. Taking preorders on the banana cookie x purple punch all those were made a few days ago and the plant took well. Every calyx turned brown in 24 hrs.
> Definitely will be some keepers in that cross.


how do you order? I dont see a portal on your website


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Stardawg Corey is crazy ass frosty. Even being reversed. Smell is stupid strong. Gonna be some insane fems coming out of this girl. Adub crossed to her so far.
> 
> I can seriously see why JJ used her to make so many packs of top dawg. Structure and smell is strong as fawk with this one
> 
> ...


So glad you got her as I become a fan of stardawg not gps lol and that corey cut is a must run to me . mixed with adub that's just gonna be overkill lol very needed in my rooms as well. Just gg heisen mouthwatering pics .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> So glad you got her as I become a fan of stardawg not gps lol and that corey cut is a must run to me . mixed with adub that's just gonna be overkill lol very needed in my rooms as well. Just gg heisen mouthwatering pics .


I hear ya there bro .


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 20, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> I lost 26 strains that month ...cleaning up mite plant tents was one of the most depressing days of my life .


Oh damn yes that had to hurt. Sorry least u prob learned the mite ways then and never got em since.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 20, 2019)

gwheels said:


> how do you order? I dont see a portal on your website


[email protected]


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> I lost 26 strains that month ...cleaning up mite plant tents was one of the most depressing days of my life .


Then I shut down for 1.5 years ,
Now I need to build up the stable again


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 20, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Then I shut down for 1.5 years ,
> Now I need to build up the stable again


Same here newly legal and ready to rock a two room super set up. Just need heisens ladies to spit out them beans . could go with GPS or elsewhere but bad experience with most GPS strains and def don't wanna go overseas with orders. Usa proud


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 20, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Really? I love Cheap Trick!


They're a solid band but they are from the same shitty town in Illinois I was from so they were on steady radio ration forever. Plus my good buddy drum tech'd for them for several years so I got super burnt out on CT. Hell I even lived with Robin Zander's younger son for a few months. 

I just have a weird taste in music, I usually get shit because I'm anti Rush as well. Again great band, super talented group but it just doesn't get me there.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I honestly dont mind. I remember what it was like being on another thread and having a dictatorship over there. This isn't just a thread for my seeds. There are some very talented growers here and this thread can contain a wealth of information not just on my seeds but also to help people who are growing them become better at growing.
> Especially now since everyone is waiting on the goods. I really dont mind as lo ong as it's not shit slinging or the same dude making 100 post a day about his erectile dysfunction or not distracting from the fact someone is entitled to financial compensation for mesothelioma. As long as it has to do with growing or grow room setups I'm ok with it honestly. Most people just scan over the post anyway that doesnt apply to what they wanna read.



I've already considered all of that.

I just wanted to give these bean-heads something else to talk about besides LEDs and concrete!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

rollitup said:


> I've already considered all of that.
> 
> I just wanted to give these bean-heads something else to talk about besides LEDs and concrete!


I resemble that remark


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 20, 2019)

I saw Cheap Trick by mistake once. Back in the 90's (95-96?) they opened for Pearl Jam at an outdoor festival in Ontario, what I remember through a fog of puffing all day was they were surprisingly good. We kinda had a laugh about it when we say them on the ticket stub, then when we heard them we were like "huh".


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 20, 2019)

since it appears the thread is dead, here's a pic, don't worry I'll be heading out after! just trying to get this thing moving again so I can creep from the shadows, lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> since it appears the thread is dead, here's a pic, don't worry I'll be heading out after! just trying to get this thing moving again so I can creep from the shadows, lolView attachment 4286461 View attachment 4286462


creepy mofo


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 20, 2019)

I'd say 91 chem x bubba ... legends collide?? idk


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 20, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> creepy mofo


I normally prefer to bust through a wall like the coolaid man! but as we all know, that doesn't turn out to end very well...


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 20, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> since it appears the thread is dead, here's a pic, don't worry I'll be heading out after! just trying to get this thing moving again so I can creep from the shadows, lolView attachment 4286461 View attachment 4286462


Man, that bud is totally coated in powder mildew. You should should send that to me to get rid of properly.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> Man, that bud is totally coated in powder mildew. You should should send that to me to get rid of properly.


Had the same issues last grow dam u could have had mine too
.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

Dif green pic ,,,Enjoy all ,
Backyard green


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 20, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Dif green pic ,,,Enjoy all ,
> Backyard green
> View attachment 4286479


All I see is concrete...you're lucky


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> All I see is concrete...you're lucky


All I see are Mosquito's ...Your lucky  
Just kidding bro .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

Any1 see my grumpy cat lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

Last di&k Pic


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 20, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> since it appears the thread is dead, here's a pic, don't worry I'll be heading out after! just trying to get this thing moving again so I can creep from the shadows, lolView attachment 4286461 View attachment 4286462


Top cake bottom glue


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 20, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Last di&k Pic
> View attachment 4286495


I would throw that in the trash before I had the pleasure to trim it haha


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

Ok im out for a bit folks I have a garden to tend too ,
For those of you stuck in the snow still like me stare and dream of fishing


----------



## keyown1 (Feb 20, 2019)

Bubba x jet fuel og


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 20, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> They're a solid band but they are from the same shitty town in Illinois I was from so they were on steady radio ration forever. Plus my good buddy drum tech'd for them for several years so I got super burnt out on CT. Hell I even lived with Robin Zander's younger son for a few months.
> 
> I just have a weird taste in music, I usually get shit because I'm anti Rush as well. Again great band, super talented group but it just doesn't get me there.


No shit slinging here. I'm not a big fan of Rush either and I only know about 4 Cheap Trick songs.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Top cake bottom glue


naw man, all glue lmfao! the only cake I have right now, is that shit stain in the smart pot! I mean it's beautiful considering I thought it was gunna die! here's the cake, not proud of her, u know what's going on! but the last pic, is the new cake, lol its gunna be something! sad when the mother is half the size of the clone!!!

but just wait I got something cooking! I got some ideas to run the testers faster! but still at that A-1!

edit; these pics don't deserve to get full size! well the new cake does lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I would throw that in the trash before I had the pleasure to trim it haha


here ya go, all glue! same plant, don't ask me how different parts look different, I'll do a video tomorrow for prof! it's crazy how different parts of her vary in color and features!


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 20, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Man I cant wait till our medical goes into full effect. I have one of those big outbuildings from lowes. 2 stories. It's like 20x15ish maybe 16. Then up stairs is like a loft. Covering half of the floor space. I wanna close the loft off. And make that the veg room and down stairs the flower room. Has heat and ac already in it. Has full insulation. You could honestly live in it. It was here when we bought the place. It's really nice. Will be an awesome area to grow in. And not tents. I'll be able to pop 50-75 seeds at a time.. I'll never be able to grow outdoors here though. I live about 6 miles from my states largest hemp grow. During the end of the summer. You can literally see a cloud of hemp pollen. It's all over cars n shit. It would ruin an outdoor crop right now.


Sounds like premier buildings, I looked into growing in them several years back. 

Exact same here as well. Are u in KY?
I haven't been able to harvest anything outside that wasn't worthy of just throwing in a fire in 3 years. Absolutely ruined outdoor growing. Even in my greenhouse the pollen gets in their.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 20, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> here ya go, all glue! same plant, don't ask me how different parts look different, I'll do a video tomorrow for prof! it's crazy how different parts of her vary in color and features!View attachment 4286517 View attachment 4286518 View attachment 4286519 View attachment 4286520 View attachment 4286521



Nice looking bud


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 20, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Heisen apparently doesnt have a problem with it. I mean it is a public forum to communicate through. What does it matter what we talk about. Or we could just let the thread "HE pays for" get buried. Like the 100s of other useless threads. It all relates back to cannabis.



Agree totally. 
Especially since I'm going to be paying him some money for his seeds. Rather give him my business than Herbie's. 

With the thread well over 200+ pages I'd say it's popular and something that has drawn attention. 

I enjoy looking at what others are doing waiting on Heisenberg's seeds to drop. I might have lost interest a long time ago. 

Looking at Heisenberg's grow room made me decide to go ahead and change mine up. Looking at his LEDs had those in this thread talk about LEDs. I've been looking at drivers and boards now due to those posters and Heisenberg. I'm using led in veg and in my bloom tents but using 315s in main flower room. 

Everything in this thread is a result of talking about Heisen and his beans.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have 3 katsu bubba kush moms and 1 is already loaded with s1s. Not sure what to do with the other 2. I need to pollinate them now though so what say you guys?
> I have pollen from these plants ready to.go
> 
> Mac
> ...



I don't know but I'll eventually probably buy a pack of everything you just listed. So u can go from their lol


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Already done. Taking preorders on the banana cookie x purple punch all those were made a few days ago and the plant took well. Every calyx turned brown in 24 hrs.
> Definitely will be some keepers in that cross.



I'd like to get that as well


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 20, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> naw man, all glue lmfao! the only cake I have right now, is that shit stain in the smart pot! I mean it's beautiful considering I thought it was gunna die! here's the cake, not proud of her, u know what's going on! but the last pic, is the new cake, lol its gunna be something! sad when the mother is half the size of the clone!!!
> 
> but just wait I got something cooking! I got some ideas to run the testers faster! but still at that A-1!
> 
> edit; these pics don't deserve to get full size! well the new cake does lol


You got some major P issues with that glue. I've never her had her get purple like that. Maybe a slight amber towards the end on the calyxs but your P is way out of wack.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

GG4 i have


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

Curious to tastes yours


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> You got some major P issues with that glue. I've never her had her get purple like that. Maybe a slight amber towards the end on the calyxs but your P is way out of wack.


it's bc the pot is too small! I started running out of gas almost 2 weeks ago! you know i don't feed or add anything! I'll have it on lock by next cycle tho!

here's my solution! was 18g now its 30g, also taking your advice and cutting my veg in half, by using 2 girls!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 20, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> You got some major P issues with that glue. I've never her had her get purple like that. Maybe a slight amber towards the end on the calyxs but your P is way out of wack.


ya know it could have something to do with you being hydro and me being true living organics! I said that before I even had the cut that ours could be different! bc she's healthy, but for sure, ive ran out of nutrients in the soil, bc I am losing lower leaves to lack of nitrogen! they are yellowing off! but I've got like 11 or 12 days till chop! next run it will be 100% but even still, I'm happy for this run.

also I've dropped temps, to low 70's! that can play a part in purpling too!


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 20, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Have you ever heard of Casey Industrial they're out west somewhere. I think maybe Albany, OR.


Haven't. Never made it out that a way. All my work is denver and surrounding areas. Though I've always wanted to see OR. But my adventuring days are hard to come by anymore. Too many responsibilities, ughh why did I have to become an adult? Brainfart, Ha, I guess so I could afford a house, to build a room to grow some dank, so I could smoke to relieve the stress of all the adult responsibilities? Must be it. Fate made it so.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 20, 2019)

So the added space for the heisen seeds grow  is moving along. Walls and door in, new veg light frame built and my chems on their way to recovery and getting out of the veg room. Had some micro defs caused by too high K. Note to self wear glasses, tsp is not tbsp. Progress. One pc at a time. Haha, man I do some dumb shit sometimes.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 20, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> So the added space for the heisen seeds growView attachment 4286593 View attachment 4286594 is moving along. Walls and door in, new veg light frame built and my chems on their way to recovery and getting out of the veg room. Had some micro defs caused by too high K. Note to self wear glasses, tsp is not tbsp. Progress. One pc at a time. Haha, man I do some dumb shit sometimes.


Very nice man


----------



## quiescent (Feb 20, 2019)

Another vote for ghost and bubba to meet. Would improve on the yield of both imo. I'm sure it'd be all kinds of tasty.


----------



## IIReignManII (Feb 20, 2019)

Where do I get Heisenbeans?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

Hit one bubba with east coast sour diesel. 
Still on the fence on the other.

The stardawg Corey I hit yesterday with adub is fucked. The whole plant dont have a white hair on it. Went from everything bone white to brown lol. I imagine I'll get around 300 seeds off her easy. 

I added another 10 plants to the top 4x4 tonight so I'm hoping to get the sundae,sunset,gmo,alien, all reversed to add to the crosses.

Alot of east coast crosses coming up as well as some more purple punch. 
You guys are in for some serious shit here in the next few weeks.

I'm gonna decide what moms to keep for reverse moms and try and consolidate everything into about 50 crosses till I start finding some of my own stuff to work with.
Really wanna find another bubba that grows a little more vertical. In all reality though the seed mom bubba's look better than the reverse bubba so I'm gonna wait and see what the crosses look like before I replace her.
Will be hard to find another plant though that has thas strong ass gassy smell on her like the mac.

Anyone looking for pine needs to look no further than alien OG. Shit smells like a Christmas tree in a cedar closet.

Lots of good stuff coming and I'll definitely make the video tomorrow I just been so busy.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Hit one bubba with east coast sour diesel.
> Still on the fence on the other.


Black Banana Cookies please


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

@LubdaNugs please message me and thanks


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Black Banana Cookies please


I have so many BBC crosses man it's hard to use that last one. I still have a week window and really wanna hit it with the gmo. It's such a short but unique plant I feel like the gmo would be a good one for it.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have so many BBC crosses man it's hard to use that last one. I still have a week window and really wanna hit it with the gmo. It's such a short but unique plant I feel like the gmo would be a good one for it.


This is true you do have quite the lineup of BBC crosses and I know a few people have wanted that gmo. I say go for it. I'll still give it a try. I kind of want all of them in the end. It's just more of what do I get first that I won't be able to get later lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> GG4 i have
> View attachment 4286556


That's a nice plant but I dont think its GG.
GG has trichs on the fan stems and isn't that leafy around the calyxs. It's a pretty unique looking plant. Also your fan leaves are a little to skinny.
That looks like a bad ass s1 or gorilla bubble cross. I've seen a ton of @antonioverde bubble pics and that looks alot like his work.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's a nice plant but I dont think its GG.
> GG has trichs on the fan stems and isn't that leafy around the calyxs. It's a pretty unique looking plant. Also your fan leaves are a little to skinny.
> That looks like a bad ass s1 or gorilla bubble cross. I've seen a ton of @antonioverde bubble pics and that looks alot like his work.


Hmm Sold as GG4 ... cut from BC


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 21, 2019)

Hope everyone has a great day! Only a few more weeks!


----------



## durbanblue (Feb 21, 2019)

That Corey x adub has my attention. Looking forward to that.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 21, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Sounds like premier buildings, I looked into growing in them several years back.
> 
> Exact same here as well. Are u in KY?
> I haven't been able to harvest anything outside that wasn't worthy of just throwing in a fire in 3 years. Absolutely ruined outdoor growing. Even in my greenhouse the pollen gets in their.


That's exactly what it is. One of those premier buildings. Prefabricated building. But they added two gas heaters. That mount on the wall. We have propane. So they just T'd the output line going to our house to the building. And it has two window unit a.c. but no windows. Whoever owned it before us, cut the wall out. And solid mounted them one up stairs and one downstairs just like the heaters. It will make a super nice place run in.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> You got some major P issues with that glue. I've never her had her get purple like that. Maybe a slight amber towards the end on the calyxs but your P is way out of wack.


Could be temp as well. But he also grows different. Different environments cause different expressions to show.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 21, 2019)

heisen, will there be topanga s1s down the line??


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 21, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Logical reasoning for the ghost and fuckin right to the adub being a no brainer lol I agree a hundred percent with that





quiescent said:


> Another vote for ghost and bubba to meet. Would improve on the yield of both imo. I'm sure it'd be all kinds of tasty.





whytewidow said:


> Could be temp as well. But he also grows different. Different environments cause different expressions to show.


Watch ice road truckers that the environment it ain't easy plus humidity around 10 percent dude is doing pretty fucking good just not freezing to death


----------



## poor boy (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Hit one bubba with east coast sour diesel.
> Still on the fence on the other.
> 
> The stardawg Corey I hit yesterday with adub is fucked. The whole plant dont have a white hair on it. Went from everything bone white to brown lol. I imagine I'll get around 300 seeds off her easy.
> ...


About damn time we get a video


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 21, 2019)

losing my damn touch. Just got 25 seeds and seedlings up, and got the Jet Fuel bastards to crack, but not long tails, after 24-36 hrs. Planted em anyway, in the big dome with seed mat and try to pull em up. For fuck's sake, what a week, had to kick the ole lady out, still got the dog and pickup, halfway to a country song. Anyhow, sorry Heisen.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 21, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Man, you might have to set up like the mushroom growers do and have all your incoming ventilation run through hepa filters to scrub that pollen out.


I run hepa filters on my room intakes always and another hepa filter between flower room and veg room as they're daisy chained together. Keeps the rooms super clean and catches any baddies might be in the air. Side effect is it keeps my shop room (the clean half, I have a work room for saws etc and a shop room for clean work) it's in nice and fresh and dust free clean. The grow room acts like a giant air filter for the room its in always scrubbing the air. Before venting back into main room it also goes through a diy Activated carbon filter system to remove all other stuff the hepa cant. Air filter even removes my smoke from the air from bong hits. Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Anyone looking for pine needs to look no further than alien OG. Shit smells like a Christmas tree in a cedar closet.


Is anyone a big fan of pine? 
Piney plants are usually potent, but taste is meh IMO. 
I've got one OBS that's 100% pine and I'll probably give it all away...


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 21, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> losing my damn touch. Just got 25 seeds and seedlings up, and got the Jet Fuel bastards to crack, but not long tails, after 24-36 hrs. Planted em anyway, in the big dome with seed mat and try to pull em up. For fuck's sake, what a week, had to kick the ole lady out, still got the dog and pickup, halfway to a country song. Anyhow, sorry Heisen.


Happy to hear about the jetfuel, excited for you. Sorry about your personal life, at least you always have your garden.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 21, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Happy to hear about the jetfuel, excited for you. Sorry about your personal life, at least you always have your garden.


Dogs are better company than women , cheaper to keep around and 11111100000 times more loyal and you have Your garden . You have everything Bodyne . Life will be well


----------



## coppershot (Feb 21, 2019)

@Bodyne so sorry to hear about your recent run of bad luck.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 21, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> For anything that's hourly my electrician is at 80/hr. I'm a GC though so it's 99% bid work I contract out. A lot of guys are 100/hr+ around here, CO btw. It's a booming town these days.


80 an hr is pretty dang good here if your paying hourly. Had my electrician add me a sub panel in the garage with a couple 20 amp circuits for grow lights and a few 15 amp for other grow shit. And a 50 amp for the welder. $900, pretty smoking deal considering the materials were about $3-400. Great investment on my part, gave me all the power I need for growing the goodness. Funny part though is my solar panels suck up the sunlight to make electricity to turn it back into artificial sunlight for my plants. I find that kinda silly and comical. Lmfao.


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 21, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> losing my damn touch. Just got 25 seeds and seedlings up, and got the Jet Fuel bastards to crack, but not long tails, after 24-36 hrs. Planted em anyway, in the big dome with seed mat and try to pull em up. For fuck's sake, what a week, had to kick the ole lady out, still got the dog and pickup, halfway to a country song. Anyhow, sorry Heisen.


Keep your chin up man, this to shall pass.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is anyone a big fan of pine?
> Piney plants are usually potent, but taste is meh IMO.
> I've got one OBS that's 100% pine and I'll probably give it all away...


I'm a fan of pine for sure, for some reason anything pine reminds me of when I was like 14 and getting some "green" bud wich was alaskan thunder fuck ... I removed paying like 50- 60 an 8th lol... o to be a kid again a


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 21, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> *Hmm Sold as GG4* ... cut from BC


 They always are lol. Too many leaves on it. Just not a characteristic of glue. It does look like a cross. Still looks fire.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 21, 2019)

rollitup said:


> I've already considered all of that.
> 
> I just wanted to give these bean-heads something else to talk about besides LEDs and concrete!


Where I come from bean head means you're a pill junkie.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 21, 2019)

true top of the line MTF had a strong chocolate menthol taste aka Wasilla cut


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> They always are lol. Too many leaves on it. Just not a characteristic of glue. It does look like a cross. Still looks fire.


Ol josey on my IG this morning crying about me making s1s. Acting like he made her. From my understanding he never even found GG4. Mardawg did. Josey just gave him the seeds from a hermied sour dub. Seems like stories change over time when more people try and take credit for shit to make a big name for themselves.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Ol josey on my IG this morning crying about me making s1s. Acting like he made her. From my understanding he never even found GG4. Mardawg did. Josey just gave him the seeds from a hermied sour dub. Seems like stories change over time when more people try and take credit for shit to make a big name for themselves.


It America and if it's not copyrighted then it's public domain


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> It America and if it's not copyrighted then it's public domain


He never even found it. I heard he gave the seeds to mardawg. Dudes a clown trying to get famous off something he didnt intentionally make. Be like capulater trolling his IG telling people if they want real mac to get them from the creator. If people saw Joseys setup and his outcrosses they would see wtf I'm talking about. 
Another breeder acting like there curing world hunger and shit.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> He never even found it. I heard he gave the seeds to mardawg. Dudes a clown trying to get famous off something he didnt intentionally make. Be like capulater trolling his IG telling people if they want real mac to get them from the creator. If people saw Joseys setup and his outcrosses they would see wtf I'm talking about.
> Another breeder acting like there curing world hunger and shit.


your curing my dam families hunger lol, this shit is how i feed my family! so Ina sense, u breeders are curing world hunger lmfao!

that shitty monthly check barley covers my food, much less rent and everything else! you would think by signing a blank check for your life and handing it to the government, they would atleast give you enough to pay your bills, if you did make it out alive!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> He never even found it. I heard he gave the seeds to mardawg. Dudes a clown trying to get famous off something he didnt intentionally make. Be like capulater trolling his IG telling people if they want real mac to get them from the creator. If people saw Joseys setup and his outcrosses they would see wtf I'm talking about.
> Another breeder acting like there curing world hunger and shit.


I do understand Your POV and agree that the actual breeder that isolated a really nice cut should get the credit and also like You said it's not curing world hunger good prospective


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Ol josey on my IG this morning crying about me making s1s. Acting like he made her. From my understanding he never even found GG4. Mardawg did. Josey just gave him the seeds from a hermied sour dub. Seems like stories change over time when more people try and take credit for shit to make a big name for themselves.


I remember when he was all over the trademark thing, to hear him tell it, it was a done deal since he tried to copywrite it first or some such shit, lmfao, I guess he found out diff


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Ol josey on my IG this morning crying about me making s1s. Acting like he made her. From my understanding he never even found GG4. Mardawg did. Josey just gave him the seeds from a hermied sour dub. Seems like stories change over time when more people try and take credit for shit to make a big name for themselves.


Basically how I remember hearing it too. Thats like me donating sperm and getting dad of the year award when he grows up to be President haha


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 21, 2019)

Ill trade mark this sweet gal .
Just kidding but I'm am sure I am the only with it and did create it .


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 21, 2019)

one day I would like to breed, but only for myself! too much bs, trying tj sell them as we all see here lol, @Heisenbeans if that day ever comes would you mind schooling me on the basics? it would be a few years.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

These so called breeders are lame as fawk. Acting like there making thoroughbred racing horses and shit down in a lab. Dudes like I popped 4 plants I'm a tester now. My dank ass genetics are tested. Smh.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 21, 2019)

lmfaoooo that one killed me...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> He never even found it. I heard he gave the seeds to mardawg. Dudes a clown trying to get famous off something he didnt intentionally make. Be like capulater trolling his IG telling people if they want real mac to get them from the creator. If people saw Joseys setup and his outcrosses they would see wtf I'm talking about.
> Another breeder acting like there curing world hunger and shit.


 Dude was showing some bud with bleached tips.. when I asked about it he got all in his cooch and says it's triches or "hash tip" or some bullshit. It was most definitely bleached lol


----------



## Badmofo529 (Feb 21, 2019)

If you don't want a cut getting passed around, or breed with, don't give it to anyone. Seems simple to me.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 21, 2019)

hey @Heisenbeans I think @whytewidow and myself may be right about the purpling color being bc of the temps, here's what I'm reading right now, middle of the day all lights on! what's your opinion on that??? do you drop that low during the last few weeks?

also I have no idea how in the hell my max humidity went up to 75%!!!! that has to be some kind of mistake! I bubble 2x 5g buckets of water in veg, and water all the girls, and still don't hit 75%! something can't be right! maybe I need new batteries!

at 75% I should be covered in mold, not trics!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 21, 2019)

The site was down for half hour today, due to major semi-emergency database schema changes, all is back up now.

We may start taking pre-orders directly through the website sometime next week. That’s my personal goal, not sure how many preorders we even have remaining!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> hey @Heisenbeans I think @whytewidow and myself may be right about the purpling color being bc of the temps, here's what I'm reading right now, middle of the day all lights on! what's your opinion on that??? do you drop that low during the last few weeks?
> 
> also I have no idea how in the hell my max humidity went up to 75%!!!! that has to be some kind of mistake! I bubble 2x 5g buckets of water in veg, and water all the girls, and still don't hit 75%! something can't be right! maybe I need new batteries!
> 
> at 75% I should be covered in mold, not trics!


I've never seen her mold or hermie. Ever


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 21, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> hey @Heisenbeans I think @whytewidow and myself may be right about the purpling color being bc of the temps, here's what I'm reading right now, middle of the day all lights on! what's your opinion on that??? do you drop that low during the last few weeks?
> 
> also I have no idea how in the hell my max humidity went up to 75%!!!! that has to be some kind of mistake! I bubble 2x 5g buckets of water in veg, and water all the girls, and still don't hit 75%! something can't be right! maybe I need new batteries!
> 
> at 75% I should be covered in mold, not trics!


Relative humidity goes way up during lights off, in my experience, without active RH controls anyway.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 21, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Relative humidity goes way up during lights off, in my experience, without active RH controls anyway.


would running the ac, through lights out help with that? I have more than enough air flow! I was just trying to save money by having the ac shut off through the dark cycle!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 21, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> here ya go, all glue! same plant, don't ask me how different parts look different, I'll do a video tomorrow for prof! it's crazy how different parts of her vary in color and features!View attachment 4286517 View attachment 4286518 View attachment 4286519 View attachment 4286520 View attachment 4286521


Bro, that looks nothing like tomahawk.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 21, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Bro, that looks nothing like tomahawk.


that's bc it's not tomahawk.... I never said it was! in the post you quoted I said what it was.... 
edit; don't get me started on tomahawk, that shit was horrible, great taste while smokeing, but more nuts on her than I've ever seen in my life! didn't even make a second run with that garbage! killed all clones!


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> These so called breeders are lame as fawk. Acting like there making thoroughbred racing horses and shit down in a lab. Dudes like I popped 4 plants I'm a tester now. My dank ass genetics are tested. Smh.


Just to be clear about @Heisenbeans point, chucking a little pollen is not breeding. Can you make enough seeds to sell, hell yeah. 

One can have the breeder title once they've worked IBL and can really call it all their own. Or have sought out tons of landrace strains to make crosses like Swami or Snow High. Even Gas got a lot of his gear from old-timers but he gives credit where it is due, to Coot and the BOEL.

One of the things I do when I chuck, is credit who created the mom and dad, if I know it. I'm just mixing gene pools.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 21, 2019)

Took three years to create this gal .
Till I got what I wanted from the beans
Nevelles Shunk x Lemon Thai Bx6


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 21, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Just to be clear about @Heisenbeans point, chucking a little pollen is not breeding. Can you make enough seeds to sell, hell yeah.
> 
> One can have the breeder title once they've worked IBL and can really call it all their own. Or have sought out tons of landrace strains to make crosses like Swami or Snow High. Even Gas got a lot of his gear from old-timers but he gives credit where it is due, to Coot and the BOEL.
> 
> One of the things I do when I chuck, is credit who created the mom and dad, if I know it. I'm just mixing gene pools.


If someone runs through.. 100.. 1000? beans for a stud.. I (personally) consider that person a breeder, but honestly the stigma of "pollen chucking" seems to be going towards the wayside, and it should. A lot of "breeders" selling $100+ packs of regs are doing little more than chucking.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 21, 2019)

And collects pollen from many dif males and uses each on on a fem and then grow them out ,
It takes years to create a strain but secs to get lucky when chucking blindly .

But it does pay off


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Just to be clear about @Heisenbeans point, chucking a little pollen is not breeding. Can you make enough seeds to sell, hell yeah.
> 
> One can have the breeder title once they've worked IBL and can really call it all their own. Or have sought out tons of landrace strains to make crosses like Swami or Snow High. Even Gas got a lot of his gear from old-timers but he gives credit where it is due, to Coot and the BOEL.
> 
> One of the things I do when I chuck, is credit who created the mom and dad, if I know it. I'm just mixing gene pools.


Just rubs me the wrong way to see all these old school OGs acting like bitches. People are supposed to look up to these dudes but it seems like there up on these imaginary high horses telling everyone what they can and cant do with genetics they found from someone elses shit.
I've said it before I'm making seeds and never tried to take the throne as breeder. Wtf is that anyway. All were doing is crossing fire genetics and throwing shit at the wall till something sticks.
True breeding is like shuffling a deck of cards back into order from a shuffled deck. 
Every one of them clowns wants everyone to think there doing something greater or better than the next guy. Who gives a fuck. Just give people some fire genetics to grow and forget about the politics of it all. The big name breeders really looking like a bunch of super square head tight Jean wearing ass chumps IMO. They all trying to be OG posting pics kissing there girls and making crybaby ass post every day.
Only a few I see are staying focused and putting out the fire.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Relative humidity goes way up during lights off, in my experience, without active RH controls anyway.


This ^
Cool air can't hold as much moisture as warm air, so RH goes up when the temperature drops.
-- edit -- 
More air/water trivia: 
The inverse is also true when it comes to how much "air" water can hold. 
Cold water holds more dissolved oxygen than warm water.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 21, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> the stigma of "pollen chucking" seems to be going towards the wayside, and it should.





Heisenbeans said:


> All were doing is crossing fire genetics and throwing shit at the wall till something sticks.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Just rubs me the wrong way to see all these old school OGs acting like bitches. People are supposed to look up to these dudes but it seems like there up on these imaginary high horses telling everyone what they can and cant do with genetics they found from someone elses shit.
> I've said it before I'm making seeds and never tried to take the throne as breeder. Wtf is that anyway. All were doing is crossing fire genetics and throwing shit at the wall till something sticks.
> True breeding is like shuffling a deck of cards back into order from a shuffled deck.
> Every one of them clowns wants everyone to think there doing something greater or better than the next guy. Who gives a fuck. Just give people some fire genetics to grow and forget about the politics of it all. The big name breeders really looking like a bunch of super square head tight Jean wearing ass chumps IMO. They all trying to be OG posting pics kissing there girls and making crybaby ass post every day.
> Only a few I see are staying focused and putting out the fire.


I cant even count the times chatting with a buddy about someone selling beans or with a cut and its like "blahblah from ICmag? I remember when that bitch was using Advanced Nutrients" hahha..

And since you brought it up.. wtf is with the tight jeans? Fools wearing their girls jeans and shit now smh lol


----------



## boybelue (Feb 21, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Could be temp as well. But he also grows different. Different environments cause different expressions to show.


I agree, I grow a lot of mine inside and out and most of them dont even look related. Some strains aren't affected as much as others and look very similar and some you'd swear was a totally different cut altogether.


----------



## main cola (Feb 21, 2019)

@Heisenbeans @HydroRed Wanted you’re opinion on my Gorilla Wreck #4. Does she look like Gorilla Glue at all? Thanks


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> This ^
> Cool air can't hold as much moisture as warm air, so RH goes up when the temperature drops.


Having a lot of foliage (especially in closed area) will create a lot of humidity.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Having a lot of foliage (especially in closed area) will create a lot of humidity.


Yep, plants gotta breathe. 
The same thing happens when you cram a lot of humans into a closed area.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 21, 2019)

There are a few "breeders" out there with F8's and shit, but most of it is F1×F1 lottery tickets. That's fine and I don't mind hunting for fire, but at 200 for 10 regs, I should be able to pick from 2 or 3 identical keepers. Sometimes I start a whole 12pk of regs and don't get anything resembling either parent, not even a keeper. How's that worth 200 (150 us to cad plus shipping sometimes comes out to more)? Then you can't even talk to the breeder, sometimes you get no answer and sometimes you get the old PFO letter back. I don't mind paying for quality, but I'm not paying for ego. If you can't appreciate customer feedback, better start looking for a gov gig at the DMV or something. Chucking has value, just not 200/pk. 

I've been avoiding fems since some real bad experiences when I started out 15-20 years ago. These are the first ones I'm gonna give a go in a while. That's 24 seeds for 120 (160 cad) bucks, should have a pretty good shot of finding something worth keeping.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, plants gotta breathe.
> The same thing happens when you cram a lot of humans into a closed area.


Tell me about it bro but 10 fans a 50 gal dehumidifier ...Good to go


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 21, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> There are a few "breeders" out there with F8's and shit, but most of it is F1×F1 lottery tickets. That's fine and I don't mind hunting for fire, but at 200 for 10 regs, I should be able to pick from 2 or 3 identical keepers. Sometimes I start a whole 12pk of regs and don't get anything resembling either parent, not even a keeper. How's that worth 200 (150 us to cad plus shipping sometimes comes out to more)? Then you can't even talk to the breeder, sometimes you get no answer and sometimes you get the old PFO letter back. I don't mind paying for quality, but I'm not paying for ego. If you can't appreciate customer feedback, better start looking for a gov gig at the DMV or something. Chucking has value, just not 200/pk.
> 
> I've been avoiding fems since some real bad experiences when I started out 15-20 years ago. These are the first ones I'm gonna give a go in a while. That's 24 seeds for 120 (160 cad) bucks, should have a pretty good shot of finding something worth keeping.


good luck bro


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 21, 2019)

Hey @NoWaistedSpace in that last pic , the plant on the Left is what I sent you brother .
Enjoy
EDIT
Sorry for all that looked when I said right . Silly stoner


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 21, 2019)

@NoWaistedSpace 
this is the nug and it shatter


----------



## klx (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> These so called breeders are lame as fawk. Acting like there making thoroughbred racing horses and shit down in a lab. Dudes like I popped 4 plants I'm a tester now. My dank ass genetics are tested. Smh.


Was only a matter of time. I am sure plenty others will be coming out of the woodwork soon enough saying hey thats my strain you cant do this you cant do that. I find it funny.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 21, 2019)

klx said:


> Was only a matter of time. I am sure plenty others will be coming out of the woodwork soon enough saying hey thats my strain you cant do this you cant do that. I find it funny.


Hershey Co.: You cant do that with our chocolate 
Me:If I want stick that in my ,,,, ASS ..I will
Hershey Co :


----------



## tman42 (Feb 21, 2019)

Joesywhales1 talking shit on IG but i guess thats some free advertising for Heisenbeans. Now they are saying that your Ghost OG cut is an S1 from Cannaventure but i cannot comment on that as i do not know for sure where your cut came from. I had to respond to one guy on there as he called us uneducated but suckers and i couldn't not say something lol.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 21, 2019)

heisen grew the cv pure ghost, but he also has the ghost cut afaik.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 21, 2019)

Ya i thought he had the cut and i remember seeing his Ghosts he grew out (which were so nice i bought them and have run some now) but i wasnt sure if he was working with the cut. Lol you all should drop by and drop a comment. Man one little comment and i have someone worked up already. Lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 21, 2019)

All I can say, Heisen had earned my trust and respect before he even started this thread. He is a stand up guy in my book, and I will continue dealing with him despite what other people think. This is a tough business. It is only gonna get worse. I had no idea it was like this, especially if there are "original" cuts on the market. I am buying an individuals product, not a company brand name.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 21, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Joesywhales1 talking shit on IG but i guess thats some free advertising for Heisenbeans. Now they are saying that your Ghost OG cut is an S1 from Cannaventure but i cannot comment on that as i do not know for sure where your cut came from. I had to respond to one guy on there as he called us uneducated but suckers and i couldn't not say something lol.


Well I guess since I had ancestors who rode with Bloody Bill Anderson and Quantrill and Josey Wales is based on a Bushwacker I take offence He uses an IG handle without my permission that relates to a Bushwacker . That's as retarded as a breeder/chucker getting mad about someone using genetics they gave out or sold .


----------



## nc208 (Feb 21, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Ya i thought he had the cut and i remember seeing his Ghosts he grew out (which were so nice i bought them and have run some now) but i wasnt sure if he was working with the cut. Lol you all should drop by and drop a comment. Man one little comment and i have someone worked up already. Lol


I liked a few of your comments but it's a lost cause. Those dick riders are probably even signed up on the freebie list too here with their hands out. The amount of knob sucking going on there is impossible to deal with.

I like how they kept referring to RIU users as fuck boi idiots yet they cant even see how pathetic their grovelling is.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 21, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Joesywhales1 talking shit on IG but i guess thats some free advertising for Heisenbeans. Now they are saying that your Ghost OG cut is an S1 from Cannaventure but i cannot comment on that as i do not know for sure where your cut came from. I had to respond to one guy on there as he called us uneducated but suckers and i couldn't not say something lol.


Where at I cant find it


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Ya i thought he had the cut and i remember seeing his Ghosts he grew out (which were so nice i bought them and have run some now) but i wasnt sure if he was working with the cut. Lol you all should drop by and drop a comment. Man one little comment and i have someone worked up already. Lol


I killed that cut after I got a few before I had that one. I didnt get the actual clone only ghost till 6 months ago. The CV ghost was killed last spring. I did one last run with her and that was it. 
That dude talking shit is gravekat. He has hated my guts since day 1. The dude is obsessed with talking shit about any and everything I do. Making up blatant lies and complete bullshit


----------



## nc208 (Feb 21, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Where at I cant find it


On joesywhales1 IG.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

nc208 said:


> I liked a few of your comments but it's a lost cause. Those dick riders are probably even signed up on the freebie list too here with their hands out. The amount of knob sucking going on there is impossible to deal with.
> 
> I like how they kept referring to RIU users as fuck boi idiots yet they cant even see how pathetic their grovelling is.


All them OG old school breeders nothing more than hippie stoner fukin gardeners. Not like they trucking weight across borders and ducking the DEA. Always patting themselves on the back for dropping 20 plants in solos and pretending like they just solved world peace. Fuck em. Any one of em can crawl up on uncle heisens lap for storytime.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 21, 2019)

lol, u always making me spit out my dam drink laughing lmfao!

"come crawl up on ol Heisens lap"


----------



## main cola (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> All them OG old school breeders nothing more than hippie stoner fukin gardeners. Not like they trucking weight across borders and ducking the DEA. Always patting themselves on the back for dropping 20 plants in solos and pretending like they just solved world peace. Fuck em. Any one of em can crawl up on uncle heisens lap for storytime.


I think it’s time for a new video? I would love to see the progress and listen to what you have to say. Love your videos ,,they crack me up sometimes


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 21, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> heisen grew the cv pure ghost, but he also has the ghost cut afaik.


Which is better in your opinion ?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 21, 2019)

nc208 said:


> On joesywhales1 IG.


So is the guy common core educated or just naturally stupid He can't spell Josey Wales?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> So is the guy common core educated or just naturally stupid He can't spell Josey Wales?


Check out homies pheno hunt. Wasnt aware coffee tables came equipped with T5 fixtures.
Dude started trashing me on IG this morning telling people if they want the real glue go to him. But he never hunted it out. He didnt even fukin breed it. He never once anywhere gave credit to the creator of sour dubb. Fuk that dude. Hes just another lame ass hack living a hope and dream on a plant that was from an accidental hermie thinking hes some famous breeder. 
Check out this dudes bx6 project. What the Sam fuk is this.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 21, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> So is the guy common core educated or just naturally stupid He can't spell Josey Wales?


I believe he might be trying to avoid another lawsuit. Pretty sure that name is copywrited in the movie. He covered his ass by spelling it different. Or tried to. HIs logic on beating them at the glue name didn't quite pan out, lmfao!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 21, 2019)

Re


main cola said:


> I think it’s time for a new video? I would love to see the progress and listen to what you have to say. Love your videos ,,they crack me up sometimes


Just reminded me I need to make a videos page, and eventually a videos section of the site.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Check out homies pheno hunt. Wasnt aware coffee tables came equipped with T5 fixtures.
> Dude started trashing me on IG this morning telling people if they want the real glue go to him. But he never hunted it out. He didnt even fukin breed it. He never once anywhere gave credit to the creator of sour dubb. Fuk that dude. Hes just another lame ass hack living a hope and dream on a plant that was from an accidental hermie thinking hes some famous breeder.
> Check out this dudes bx6 project. What the Sam fuk is this.
> 
> ...


Lol, my shit is way tighter than that and I am super-duper-nobody. I still love my old T5x8, but I don’t think it is great, as noted; I am nobody.

Too fucking lame to worry about.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 21, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I believe he might be trying to avoid another lawsuit. Pretty sure that name is copywrited in the movie. He covered his ass by spelling it different. Or tried to. HIs logic on beating them at the glue name didn't quite pan out, lmfao!


Did anyone ever sit Him down and with a very calm and slow voice explain to Him that Son if You sell a Cannabis seed or plant You can kindof figure it just might get grown. Or is He the slow type that would just stare back at You not blink and drool all over Your shoes. Cause not sure what the guy has grounds to be butt hurt over.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 21, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Lol, my shit is way tighter than that and I am super-duper-nobody. (I still love my T5x8, but I don’t think it is great)
> 
> Too fucking lame to worry about.


Also; Thanks for the free publicity, “@JoesyFails1”


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 21, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Also; Thanks for the free publicity, “@JoseyFails1”



Is that the same as Joesy Wails?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 21, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Is that the same as Joesy Wails?
> 
> View attachment 4287025View attachment 4287025


Synonymous.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 21, 2019)

This is insane the amount of drama for what? Why can't people be happy to see others doing well lol soon I'll be sundae driving laughing at Heisens haters.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 21, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> This is insane the amount of drama for what? lol well soon I'll be sundae driving laughing at Heisens haters.


Personally, I am pretty excited about the Sundae Driver line.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 21, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Personally, I am pretty excited about the Sundae Driver line.


I've never been more excited about anything. This hobby quickly turned into a passion. I'm trying to have Sundaexeverything. Also really hype to see what you've been doing to the site!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 21, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Synonymous.





Heisenbeans said:


> Check out homies pheno hunt. Wasnt aware coffee tables came equipped with T5 fixtures.
> Dude started trashing me on IG this morning telling people if they want the real glue go to him. But he never hunted it out. He didnt even fukin breed it. He never once anywhere gave credit to the creator of sour dubb. Fuk that dude. Hes just another lame ass hack living a hope and dream on a plant that was from an accidental hermie thinking hes some famous breeder.
> Check out this dudes bx6 project. What the Sam fuk is this.
> 
> ...


well at least His special Partner beat Him enough times to put them fancy coasters under them Dixie cups. Can't have those unsightly water rings on the fancy guests coming over table


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> I've never been more excited about anything. This hobby quickly turned into a passion. I'm trying to have Sundaexeverything. Also really hype to see what you've been doing to the site!


I'll be sure to post pics as soon as the sundae reverses


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 21, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> well at least His special Partner beat Him enough times to put them fancy coasters under them Dixie cups. Can't have those unsightly water rings on the fancy guests coming over table


Hahaha, fucking cheap dirty trays, solo cups, cheap coffee table, so ghetto, no better than anyone here. At all. Much worse than most growers I know.

I know the site barely looks any different, but I hit a major milestone or two today, hang on to your butts.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 21, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> So is the guy common core educated or just naturally stupid He can't spell Josey Wales?


Funny, but I would honestly defend Common Core...on some other thread.

Really excited with how this project blew up already, I am on board all the way, I have never and may never meet the boss, but every sign I see says that we trust each other and we’re going to make this a real thing. Cheers to all the believers and, less-so, the haters. Every word that gets said about heisenbeans.com scores bonus points.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 21, 2019)

nc208 said:


> I liked a few of your comments but it's a lost cause. Those dick riders are probably even signed up on the freebie list too here with their hands out. The amount of knob sucking going on there is impossible to deal with.
> 
> I like how they kept referring to RIU users as fuck boi idiots yet they cant even see how pathetic their grovelling is.


Ya I had to get out of there, it's like talking to my sisters kids. The one douchebag I was talking back and forth with thinks that I was the one attacking him also lol. I just told him that I will @ him when i have Heisenbeans going so he can see them. He thinks all S1s are going to hermi and then tells me shit about my growing knowledge. LOL I am usually pretty quiet on these threads and IG as I don't like to get involved in the shit flinging but I couldn't hold my tongue this time. Back to just showing my ladies off and enjoying the show!


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 21, 2019)

Bad day on IG? Lol. 

Taking direct S1 of other peoples work and selling it is one of the off limits actions that previous stand up breeders just wouldn’t do. I realize you learned your trade from Logic sooo morals aren’t your strong suit. 

Your damn right the OGs are old school stoner hippy gardeners. And we started this shit while you were covering yourself in shitty tattoos. You got your hand slapped today.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 21, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Bad day on IG? Lol.
> 
> Taking direct S1 of other peoples work and selling it is one of the off limits actions that previous stand up breeders just wouldn’t do. I realize you learned your trade from Logic sooo morals aren’t your strong suit.
> 
> Your damn right the OGs are old school stoner hippy gardeners. And we started this shit while you were covering yourself in shitty tattoos. You got your hand slapped today.


Hi, it appears you aren’t paying to attention to the world as it is, but rather imagining how you’d like it to be. Good luck with that.

Hope you find somewhere to be that makes you feel better than you feel on this thread. That’s a hint. Get a new hobby. Thanks for the attention.

Every second one spends time and attention on focusing on that which one dislikes it becomes a wasted moment in which one is unable to focus on something else that might improve one’s quality of life.

And it inevitably feeds the efforts of your adversary. In this case, Heisenbeans.com.

I love you, sincerely, unsarcastically.
I wish you the best.
Keep talking.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Bad day on IG? Lol.
> 
> Taking direct S1 of other peoples work and selling it is one of the off limits actions that previous stand up breeders just wouldn’t do. I realize you learned your trade from Logic sooo morals aren’t your strong suit.
> 
> Your damn right the OGs are old school stoner hippy gardeners. And we started this shit while you were covering yourself in shitty tattoos. You got your hand slapped today.


You are poorly mistaken if you think that is the case. Your so full of hate and envy dude. You didnt start anything. You HAVE NO BRAND WHATSOEVER TO CALL YOUR OWN. therefore ya ass can go on block cause you are neither a customer or a contributor of anything other than a ballswinger up here trying to school me on ethics.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 21, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Bad day on IG? Lol.
> 
> Taking direct S1 of other peoples work and selling it is one of the off limits actions that previous stand up breeders just wouldn’t do. I realize you learned your trade from Logic sooo morals aren’t your strong suit.
> 
> Your damn right the OGs are old school stoner hippy gardeners. And we started this shit while you were covering yourself in shitty tattoos. You got your hand slapped today.


Go to the GPS thread and give your saviour a blowie and then curse him out for selling s1s last year.....I'll be waiting to see you actually call Gu out for doing the exact same shit. Guess that must be where this s1 shit came from.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 21, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Hahaha, fucking cheap dirty trays, solo cups, cheap coffee table, so ghetto, no better than anyone here. At all. Much worse than most growers I know.
> 
> I know the site barely looks any different, but I hit a major milestone or two today, hang on to your butts.


I am going to nickname my RV tub the model 8200


GrowRijt said:


> Bad day on IG? Lol.
> 
> Taking direct S1 of other peoples work and selling it is one of the off limits actions that previous stand up breeders just wouldn’t do. I realize you learned your trade from Logic sooo morals aren’t your strong suit.
> 
> Your damn right the OGs are old school stoner hippy gardeners. And we started this shit while you were covering yourself in shitty tattoos. You got your hand slapped today.


Hey bud so was it You or your boy choir members saying everyone here is fuck Boi idiots because when You and Your old school draft dodging cowards were smoking weed and dressing in Your Sisters clothes some of us were fighting killing and dying so You could sit in a basement and give Yourself some jolly pirate nickname of OG lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

People still riding that logic BS when I never made 1 deal or had any dealings with logic. Its pathetic. I openly quit as the mod over there and cut all ties with logic but these clowns stroll in with the suit and all and cant help themselves to spread bullshit stories. Must be boredom . I put him and Americangrower508 on ignore. No matter how hard you try you cant fix stupid.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 21, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Hi, it appears you aren’t paying to attention to the world as it is, but rather imagining how you’d like it to be. Good luck with that.
> 
> Hope you find somewhere to be that makes you feel better than you feel on this thread. That’s a hint. Get a new hobby. Thanks for the attention.
> 
> ...


Holy cats, I am high on tequila, gabapentin, not sure what else, I regret nothing. That was a bit too kind. Fuck on, fuckers.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 21, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Go to the GPS thread and give your saviour a blowie and then curse him out for selling s1s last year.....I'll be waiting to see you actually call Gu out for doing the exact same shit. Guess that must be where this s1 shit came from.


You literally have no idea how ironic this post is. Allow time to flow and revisit this statement in a few months. Not being cocky, merely humorous. Just pretend I am the drunk forty-something rambling to himself in the corner. Or don’t pretend, because it is true. Nice reply.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 21, 2019)

Its snickers time FOLKS


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 21, 2019)

fuck it, just finish, the beans! we will pop some fire shit, then you can rub it all in their faces!

then once u become a millionaire u can bring us all to the Caribbean.... I like beaches

edit, and big booty bitches! cant go wrong with a BBB!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 21, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> fuck it, just finish, the beans! we will pop some fire shit, then you can rub it all in their faces!
> 
> then once u become a millionaire u can bring us all to the Caribbean.... I like beaches


Millionaire? I was hoping to pay the electric bill.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 21, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Millizonaire? I was hoping to pay the electric bill.


shit u and me both, just got one for 400, and I think I heard my wallet shoot itself!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 21, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> edit, and big booty bitches! cant go wrong with a BBB!


You have my attention.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 21, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> You have my attention.


wifes not home, I'll get ya a pic later, so you know what I'm talking about lmfao


----------



## main cola (Feb 21, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> fuck it, just finish, the beans! we will pop some fire shit, then you can rub it all in their faces!
> 
> then once u become a millionaire u can bring us all to the Caribbean.... I like beaches
> 
> edit, and big booty bitches! cant go wrong with a BBB!


I don’t think he’s in it for the money. But I would love to go fishing in the Caribbean one day


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

So if I pheno hunt my own seeds from all these crosses these fools will still be talking shit. Theyll be saying you didnt find your own genetics you used cuts lol. Cause we all know the cuts they used to find there own cuts fell from the fukin sky. People are a trip and so hypocritical. Cant wrap my head around the way some of these people think.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 21, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Bad day on IG? Lol.
> 
> Taking direct S1 of other peoples work and selling it is one of the off limits actions that previous stand up breeders just wouldn’t do. I realize you learned your trade from Logic sooo morals aren’t your strong suit.
> 
> Your damn right the OGs are old school stoner hippy gardeners. And we started this shit while you were covering yourself in shitty tattoos. You got your hand slapped today.


I don't get it? If you hate Heisen so much why follow him around and shit?


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> So if I pheno hunt my own seeds from all these crosses these fools will still be talking shit. Theyll be saying you didnt find your own genetics you used cuts lol. Cause we all know the cuts they used to find there own cuts fell from the fukin sky. People are a trip and so hypocritical. Cant wrap my head around the way some of these people think.


No...you either need to go into the jungle and find an undiscovered strain or run crispr and splice a few together..


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> So if I pheno hunt my own seeds from all these crosses these fools will still be talking shit. Theyll be saying you didnt find your own genetics you used cuts lol. Cause we all know the cuts they used to find there own cuts fell from the fukin sky. People are a trip and so hypocritical. Cant wrap my head around the way some of these people think.


ok so now I'm confused for real!

i thought if you breed together any two plants no matter if they did fall out the sky, then you selected a pheno from them, then that makes it a new strains and 100% yours!

am I missing something?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 21, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Its snickers time FOLKS


Feel my pimp hand stealing that snickers


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

Thing is everyone is using other people's shit. Look at how many seed banks are sell iy ng ogkb crosses and loom at all the thugpug gear with half of GGG crosses in it. Even JJ using the Corey cut in his second gen crosses. He didnt find that shit. So many breeders using 91 chem,east coast sour d, I mean the list are endless but they wanna ride under heisens nuts cause A I can grow my ass off and there is no dispute there and B i have the cuts lol. 
No need to beat around the Bush the shit is real. Josey did nothing but proved to everyone i have the gg4 cut and I'm making crosses with it. If he ends up with one of my cuts I'm sure as fuk not gonna blow his IG up and say no no no you cant breed seeds with that. The whole industry is ass backwards.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> So if I pheno hunt my own seeds from all these crosses these fools will still be talking shit. Theyll be saying you didnt find your own genetics you used cuts lol. Cause we all know the cuts they used to find there own cuts fell from the fukin sky. People are a trip and so hypocritical. Cant wrap my head around the way some of these people think.


We are living in what will be know in the future as the age of stupidity or the 2nd dark ages. 

In a time where information is so readily available to the masses people still resort to their "beliefs." in opposition of facts. 

A lot of people need to stick their head in their toilet and take a deep breath.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 21, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Holy cats, I am high on tequila, gabapentin, not sure what else, I regret nothing. That was a bit too kind. Fuck on, fuckers.


S


Heisenbeans said:


> Thing is everyone is using other people's shit. Look at how many seed banks are sell iy ng ogkb crosses and loom at all the thugpug gear with half of GGG crosses in it. Even JJ using the Corey cut in his second gen crosses. He didnt find that shit. So many breeders using 91 chem,east coast sour d, I mean the list are endless but they wanna ride under heisens nuts cause A I can grow my ass off and there is no dispute there and B i have the cuts lol.
> No need to beat around the Bush the shit is real. Josey did nothing but proved to everyone i have the gg4 cut and I'm making crosses with it. If he ends up with one of my cuts I'm sure as fuk not gonna blow his IG up and say no no no you cant breed seeds with that. The whole industry is ass backwards.


im confused the OGs (lmao) can sell seeds and cuts but we're not supposed to germinate the seeds or grow the cuts . Now Your telling us the seeds and cuts We bought with OUR own money we can germinate and actually grow? Damn I wish the OGs (lmao) would have told all of us that years ago , Fuck.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> S
> 
> im confused the OGs (lmao) can sell seeds and cuts but we're not supposed to germinate the seeds or grow the cuts . Now Your telling us the seeds and cuts We bought with OUR own money we can germinate and actually grow? Damn I wish the OGs (lmao) would have told all of us that years ago , Fuck.


Original gangsta my ass. They more like original wankstas. Dude I have never seen so many tough guys cry on IG as I have today. It's worse than here.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 21, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> wifes not home, I'll get ya a pic later, so you know what I'm talking about lmfao


I have the hookuo, fly foshing booking agent is my other business. We have the hook on Bahamas.


Greenthumbs256 said:


> wifes not home, I'll get ya a pic later, so you know what I'm talking about lmfao


My hot-ass wife-like-fuck-unit-amazing-human left for Orange County, CA today. I am trying not to chase some young waitresses into to the sack right now. Show me the booty!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 21, 2019)

Yeah the OG cats know all about respecting each others work. Just ask Archive and in house. 

And just look at all the respect GPS gets from the OGs, lol.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> So if I pheno hunt my own seeds from all these crosses these fools will still be talking shit. Theyll be saying you didnt find your own genetics you used cuts lol. Cause we all know the cuts they used to find there own cuts fell from the fukin sky. People are a trip and so hypocritical. Cant wrap my head around the way some of these people think.


Because it is ludicrously hypocritical? Yes.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 21, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> ok so now I'm confused for real!
> 
> i thought if you breed together any two plants no matter if they did fall out the sky, then you selected a pheno from them, then that makes it a new strains and 100% yours!
> 
> am I missing something?


No


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah the OG cats know all about respecting each others work. Just ask Archive and in house.
> 
> And just look at all the respect GPS gets from the OGs, lol.


There all knocking off each others shit. Than they have these clowns like dude I put on quiet time that saying we worked hard like who the fuk is we. Dude dont even have a brand he can hang on his own refrigerator taking imaginary credit for a plant that's been her right after Noah parked the arc. Shit dont make any sense. If all these dudes worried more about the fire they was putting out they would be set.
One reason I have alot of respect for seedjunky. Dude just keeps on keeping on and does his shit. Ignores the haters and keeps making seeds.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 21, 2019)

Who knew now I can grow cannabis with the seeds I bought from the Original Grandpas , them bastards for not telling me time to hi jack the depends truck that will show em . Wait those things rock for marathon poker games let the depends truck thru


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Original gangsta my ass. They more like original wankstas. Dude I have never seen so many tough guys cry on IG as I have today. It's worse than here.


I have met a few true og's in my time, two big things they all have in common, is one u won't catch them on any kinda internet bs, fighting like some dumbass kids! and 2 they got no problem burying another one!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm am seriously dumbfounded how all these OG growers can act like straight up school kids and shit. Like you been at this how long and you worried about an up an coming guy with barely 200 followers on IG coming up with new ideas and trying to get quality meds out to people who need them. These same dudes tucked away in there safe spaces in legal states have truly forgot what the struggle is like. Reminds of the walking dead when there all fighting each other and the real enemy is everywhere else. Stupidest shit ever.


----------



## widgetkicker (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I killed that cut after I got a few before I had that one. I didnt get the actual clone only ghost till 6 months ago. The CV ghost was killed last spring. I did one last run with her and that was it.


Oh.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

widgetkicker said:


> Oh.


I uploaded that pic when I created my IG. That pic was old as fuk. Look at the greenpoint thread asshole. See that's you guys problem. You prob spent half the day trying to find that lol. Like seriously what's your point anyone can clearly see the ghost in my videos IS NOT THE SAME GHOST AS THAT ONE. I got the clone only ghost last year around October and killed that CV ghost.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> this dudes ^^^^been since 2010, and has only posted 35 msgs.... that seems like da popo to me.... 5. 0 nigga run!


That's gravekat. Dudes got a few sock accounts. He is straight up obsessed with me since I use to smack him around on the farm and post all them fire ass grows when he was dropping them 2x4 tent pics with his granny's flower pots lol.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

Posted August 7 dummy. Nice try though. You ain't gonna catch me in a lie dude cause I dont lie. One reason you clowns hate my guts so much cause I tell it like it is. I dont have shit to hide and dont have to lie to kick it


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 21, 2019)

lmfao dam, got emm

edit, I must say this is very entertaining tonight making these guys work hard to find something or anything lmfao, they gone go back to work now, we will hear from. them tomorrow.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 21, 2019)

widgetkicker said:


> Oh.


My first impression is You don't get laid much and if u do your partner looks like a Wildabeast hence Your time creeping on other people 2nd impression is tell Your buddies that Heathen Raider will grow whatever and whomevers genetics He wants 3rd impression You can pound sand and damn You for making me go all 3rd person. You are dismissed


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> lmfao dam, got emm
> 
> edit, I must say this is very entertaining tonight making these guys work hard to find something or anything lmfao, they gone go back to work now, we will hear from. them tomorrow.


That was actually the second pic I posted. I finished that grow in June and killed her shortly after.


----------



## poor boy (Feb 21, 2019)

main cola said:


> I think it’s time for a new video? I would love to see the progress and listen to what you have to say. Love your videos ,,they crack me up sometimes


Good luck on that video


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

It's coming. I'm making one when I get to the spot. Been tied up all day at the shop


----------



## main cola (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> It's coming. I'm making one when I get to the spot. Been tied up all day at the shop


This one should be good.. I know it


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I don't get it? If you hate Heisen so much why follow him around and shit?


Lol, I don’t hate anyone. I guess I’m not surprised that being contrarian is perceived as hate. But you are talking about the guy who shit posted for months in other threads trying to drum up support for this debacle. It’s pretty transparent now. I’m certainly not following anyone around. I see and follow the same crew on IG. 

Outside of this vacuous little goofball thread here, there are real people doing work that he is just ripping off. It’s cool. I wouldn’t expect integrity to be super high on the list around these parts. But it seems trying to explain why it’s wrong is like teaching a dog to use chopsticks. Couple free beans and morals are out the window. Carry on thirsty’s.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Lol, I don’t hate anyone. I guess I’m not surprised that being contrarian is perceived as hate. But you are talking about the guy who shit posted for months in other threads trying to drum up support for this debacle. It’s pretty transparent now. I’m certainly not following anyone around. I see and follow the same crew on IG.
> 
> Outside of this vacuous little goofball thread here, there are real people doing work that he is just ripping off. It’s cool. I wouldn’t expect integrity to be super high on the list around these parts. But it seems trying to explain why it’s wrong is like teaching a dog to use chopsticks. Couple free beans and morals are out the window. Carry on thirsty’s.


The shit posting had absolutely nothing to do with drumming support. Stop getting your news from Facebook dude. I was bringing up legitimate points and had no intentions whatsoever of doing what I did. But that's old news and you haters that row in on the douche canoe from time to time just cant seem to wanna move on. Always preaching about what I was complaining about but here you are popping in to do the same exact thing you said I did Haha.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 21, 2019)

this has gotta be the same guy ^^^ member since 2009, less than 200 post!

edit, shit any real account made 200 post in the first month, or year at absolute most! I must have broke 200 in the first day or 2 lmfao, but thats just me..


----------



## poor boy (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> It's coming. I'm making one when I get to the spot. Been tied up all day at the shop


None of my business but this is some crazy s***


----------



## tman42 (Feb 21, 2019)

Michael
[QUOTE="Greenthumbs256 said:


> this has gotta be the same guy ^^^ member since 2009, less than 200 post!
> 
> edit, shit any real account made 200 post in the first month, or year at absolute most! I must have broke 200 in the first day or 2 lmfao, but thats just me..


Come on now, you don't have to have a bunch of posts to prove anything though, just saying


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 21, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Come on now, you don't have to have a bunch of posts to prove anything though, just saying


u must be the third sock account lol, jk.
but for real idk how the hell you do that, if thats truly your only account!


----------



## tman42 (Feb 21, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> u must be the third sock account lol, jk.
> but for real idk how the hell you do that, if thats truly your only account!


Yes this has been my only account, I have been back and forth as sometimes it seemed like so much shit talking about anything posted that it wasn't worth the time. I have read so many threads and not even said a word but lately I have been a little more active. I love sharing the hobby and information with others and reading about everyone else's trial and errors.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 21, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Lol, I don’t hate anyone. I guess I’m not surprised that being contrarian is perceived as hate. But you are talking about the guy who shit posted for months in other threads trying to drum up support for this debacle. It’s pretty transparent now. I’m certainly not following anyone around. I see and follow the same crew on IG.
> 
> Outside of this vacuous little goofball thread here, there are real people doing work that he is just ripping off. It’s cool. I wouldn’t expect integrity to be super high on the list around these parts. But it seems trying to explain why it’s wrong is like teaching a dog to use chopsticks. Couple free beans and morals are out the window. Carry on thirsty’s.


First of all I never asked for shit from Heisen and honestly I'm not trying to score any beans either. I got my own shit I'm working with but once he has them up for sale I will buy a pack or two to show support once the other folks have there go at them. 

Other than that, I just think dude has been rather up front with shit and I don't see where the hate is coming from. 
Every complaint he had with GPS I had the same damn complaint. Gu has been caught lying/or at least claiming ignorance when he had knowledge and doing some shady things etc. 

And all your talk about integrity, dude you don't know anyone personally here on this forum but maybe a person or two so how the hell are you going to be some moral judge?

You going to tell me about integrity while I'm helping support my Mother? Or when I'm handing out hundreds of beans for free, shipping them for free all the flipping way to London? Or when I'm rushing out the door at 3 in the morning because a friend needs help? 

Integrity, lmao I mean is this South Park?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## whytewidow (Feb 21, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Holy cats, I am high on tequila, gabapentin, not sure what else, I regret nothing. That was a bit too kind. Fuck on, fuckers.


Hahahaha gabapentin here is called stumble biscuits bc people snort them. And it makes you stumble like a rere. And when you dump the capsule out. Theres enough powder to make a biscuit. Hence stumble biscuits.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 21, 2019)

Well @Heisenbeans you're making the black banana crosses your sending me with my beans that I purchased. You have my word if I find something legit. I will pollinate the fuck out of it. And if I find something nice in two different BBC crosses. You can beat your sweet ass. I'ma bx it too. And if I find something worth keeping I will also S1 it. And I will make crosses from everything I can. I will give you the respect and ask you first. If you respectfully ask me not sell them. I wont. But I'm still chucking that bitch. Bc why, that's how this works. That's how this has worked since the beginning of fuckin time. Lol. Keep on keepn on. They woke up and drank Haterade and I pissed excellence.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Well @Heisenbeans you're making the black banana crosses your sending me with my beans that I purchased. You have my word if I find something legit. I will pollinate the fuck out of it. And if I find something nice in two different BBC crosses. You can beat your sweet ass. I'ma bx it too. And if I find something worth keeping I will also S1 it. And I will make crosses from everything I can. I will give you the respect and ask you first. If you respectfully ask me not sell them. I wont. But I'm still chucking that bitch. Bc why, that's how this works. That's how this has worked since the beginning of fuckin time. Lol. Keep on keepn on. They woke up and drank Haterade and I pissed excellence.


Honestly man not in this for fame and glory. You can grind em into a smoothy or feed em to ya birds or pop em and make some dank ass babies. Seriously just wanna see everyone have some really nice plants


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 21, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Hahahaha gabapentin here is called stumble biscuits bc people snort them. And it makes you stumble like a rere. And when you dump the capsule out. Theres enough powder to make a biscuit. Hence stumble biscuits.


gabapentin is what you take for nerve pain and it does absolutely nothing, but you can't hardly claim pain and not get the script. They do nothing for me, but fuzz me up some, they sure don't have enough juice to make ya stumble. You must be near the booger woods, has the strips hit ya yet, the suboxene strips I think, here everyone on meth, pills, or strips, lmfao. The punks anyway.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 21, 2019)

main cola said:


> This one should be good.. I know it


This video should be good gonna pull up a chair grab a beer if it was me making it it would be half info and half old NWO cracking on OG promo but I'm childish that way .


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 21, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Lol, I don’t hate anyone. I guess I’m not surprised that being contrarian is perceived as hate. But you are talking about the guy who shit posted for months in other threads trying to drum up support for this debacle. It’s pretty transparent now. I’m certainly not following anyone around. I see and follow the same crew on IG.
> 
> Outside of this vacuous little goofball thread here, there are real people doing work that he is just ripping off. It’s cool. I wouldn’t expect integrity to be super high on the list around these parts. But it seems trying to explain why it’s wrong is like teaching a dog to use chopsticks. Couple free beans and morals are out the window. Carry on thirsty’s.


Nice pic of You guzzling jizz but bro I didn't need to see it second You don't own rights to fuck Cannabis was put on this Earth by the Old Gods not You or your merry band or Me or Heisen it's a shared asset


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 21, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> gabapentin is what you take for nerve pain and it does absolutely nothing, but you can't hardly claim pain and not get the script. They do nothing for me, but fuzz me up some, they sure don't have enough juice to make ya stumble. You must be near the booger woods, has the strips hit ya yet, the suboxene strips I think, here everyone on meth, pills, or strips, lmfao. The punks anyway.


Well I'm telln ya people here snort 2-3000mg of it. And are completely retarded. Its so bad here. Our local probation office. Tests for it now bc its abused so much. It was originally made for seizure medication.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Honestly man not in this for fame and glory. You can grind em into a smoothy or feed em to ya birds or pop em and make some dank ass babies. Seriously just wanna see everyone have some really nice plants


I know man. I was jus makin a point.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Just rubs me the wrong way to see all these old school OGs acting like bitches. People are supposed to look up to these dudes but it seems like there up on these imaginary high horses telling everyone what they can and cant do with genetics they found from someone elses shit.
> I've said it before I'm making seeds and never tried to take the throne as breeder. Wtf is that anyway. All were doing is crossing fire genetics and throwing shit at the wall till something sticks.
> True breeding is like shuffling a deck of cards back into order from a shuffled deck.
> Every one of them clowns wants everyone to think there doing something greater or better than the next guy. Who gives a fuck. Just give people some fire genetics to grow and forget about the politics of it all. The big name breeders really looking like a bunch of super square head tight Jean wearing ass chumps IMO. They all trying to be OG posting pics kissing there girls and making crybaby ass post every day.
> Only a few I see are staying focused and putting out the fire.



Shantibaba told me even in his packs like super silver haze it takes upwards of a 100 to go through to find a special one. 
But if you start out with good genetics it's easier to get to that 100th one instead going through a 1000 seeds using less than steller genetics. 

After all most all the good shit we breed from originally come from bag seed or taking some landrace genetics band crossing them and see what happens. 

It's not like they have a lab like Monsanto and doing some dna splicing. 

I chunk pollen all the time time. I had old seeds of critical Bilbo / critical mass I got from shanti. I ended up with 4 males and 3 females
Took the best looking male, smell, pollen sack amount etc and bred it to those females. Also to forum cut GSC, G13, chem 4, Arcata cut Trainwreck and some others. 
I've been growing some citical cookies now for almost a year. Don't know the thc level or anything like that but it's pretty good, looks like GSC but yields much better. Everyone loves it. 

I'm sure your crosses will be even better since the base genetics are better than what I started with. 

I probably have 100k seeds from all the seeds I've collected through the years of my own breeding. 

I'd just rather use a proven S1 than trying to pheno hunt. If you say I have Gorilla Glue people want that at a drop of a hat than trying to convince a customer something they never heard of is just as good.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 21, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> gabapentin is what you take for nerve pain and it does absolutely nothing, but you can't hardly claim pain and not get the script. They do nothing for me, but fuzz me up some, they sure don't have enough juice to make ya stumble. You must be near the booger woods, has the strips hit ya yet, the suboxene strips I think, here everyone on meth, pills, or strips, lmfao. The punks anyway.


Weve had strips here for years. Most people here bang the strips. I live in the opiate epicenter. We have more opiate over doses and deaths than any other state. Facts.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 21, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Shantibaba told me even in his packs like super silver haze it takes upwards of a 100 to go through to find a special one.
> But if you start out with good genetics it's easier to get to that 100th one instead going through a 1000 seeds using less than steller genetics.
> 
> After all most all the good shit we breed from originally come from bag seed or taking some landrace genetics band crossing them and see what happens.
> ...


We need to hook up. I have a ton of old stuff. From the early 70s to now. From my dads collection. Do some ei ei ei o. Back n forth. If ya get me.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm makin bubble hash. If someone wants to come do it for me. You can have half the product lol.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 21, 2019)

See this is why I'd rather talk about concrete and led builds than reading what trolls are saying about Heisens beans.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 21, 2019)

Idiots going mad with Fentynal at least 3 a week go feet up in Calgary alone


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 21, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I'm makin bubble hash. If someone wants to come do it for me. You can have half the product lol.



I bought one of those cheap washing machines for that. Works better than stirring it yourself


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 21, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I'm makin bubble hash. If someone wants to come do it for me. You can have half the product lol.


Would love to, run it frequently.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 21, 2019)

Any one run Philzon LEDs pm me give me the 411


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 21, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Weve had strips here for years. Most people here bang the strips. I live in the opiate epicenter. We have more opiate over doses and deaths than any other state. Facts.


yea they been around a minute. You must be in wood hippie central. Funny thing is, it took em forever to figure out people were wanting the fentynil, they portrayed as people didn't know what they were getting the fucking junkies were asking for it, after hearing of the overdoses. I hate fuckin opiate junkies and meth heads, worse motherfucker scourge on this earth.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'll be sure to post pics as soon as the sundae reverses


Please do! That'll be my new phone background.

On a sidenote keep doing you, you're doing this for all the right reasons.

301 pages!


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 21, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Well I'm telln ya people here snort 2-3000mg of it. And are completely retarded. Its so bad here. Our local probation office. Tests for it now bc its abused so much. It was originally made for seizure medication.


like I said, you must be in wood hippie heaven. That's hurtin for a buzz when you bangin it. The probation offices here hardly ever test due to the jails being full, unless the drunks having to go in to blow. Jails are full, so they basically have to bring shit into the probation office or run over the agent to get tested. Meth goin for 85 an eight ball, mexican ice. its no wonder I guess. And the pill junkies. But suboxone is used for opiate addiction, never heard the seizure before. And it started in the jails, of course, convicts lookin for anyway possible to get high.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 21, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Idiots going mad with Fentynal at least 3 a week go feet up in Calgary alone


it's literally killed thousands in vancouver the past few years.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 21, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> like I said, you must be in wood hippie heaven. That's hurtin for a buzz when you bangin it. The probation offices here hardly ever test due to the jails being full, unless the drunks having to go in to blow. Jails are full, so they basically have to bring shit into the probation office or run over the agent to get tested. Meth goin for 85 an eight ball, mexican ice. its no wonder I guess. And the pill junkies. But suboxone is used for opiate addiction, never heard the seizure before. And it started in the jails, of course, convicts lookin for anyway possible to get high.


No gabapentin was made for seizures originally. Not subutex. They bang the suboxone strips. They melt them down in a spoon and shoot it. Meth here is super good I guess. Its crystal clear. Like regular glass clear. Which I guess means the clearer the stronger. Its 150 a gram here.


----------



## Sebud (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> So if I pheno hunt my own seeds from all these crosses these fools will still be talking shit. Theyll be saying you didnt find your own genetics you used cuts lol. Cause we all know the cuts they used to find there own cuts fell from the fukin sky. People are a trip and so hypocritical. Cant wrap my head around the way some of these people think.


Just remind them if they didn't start their grows around 500 BC or so there using someone else's cuts also


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 21, 2019)

I use a drill with a paint mixer. I'm not mixing that shit by hand. I'm too lazy for all that. And I only wash once or twice. If I do alot of material, I wash twice. If not. Once n toss it. 

But I will say these new bags. They're all mesh. Even the sides, drain super fast. But yeah I'm gonna get one of those small portable washing machines. Bc I have a few buddies who love hash. I only make it 4 or 5 times a year. I still have trim from 3 years ago. I wet trim, then freeze it immediately. I got a medium deep freeze half full of gallon freezer bags stuffed full and the other half is deer meat.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 21, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> No gabapentin was made for seizures originally. Not subutex. They bang the suboxone strips. They melt them down in a spoon and shoot it. Meth here is super good I guess. Its crystal clear. Like regular glass clear. Which I guess means the clearer the stronger. Its 150 a gram here.


your're right. I get it prescribed for muscle spasms and nerve pain, I suspect larger doses would be for seizures. I can't actually feel anything, nor am I sure its doin anything, but to satisfy my dr on my back pain and not to ask for opiates, I take em. Yea I never seen meth 85 an eight ball all day long and I mean everyone and their dog is on it. And hustlin brick weed. You really have to laugh sometimes.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 21, 2019)

Sebud said:


> Just remind them if they didn't start their grows around 500 BC or so there using someone else's cuts also


This.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Just rubs me the wrong way to see all these old school OGs acting like bitches. People are supposed to look up to these dudes but it seems like there up on these imaginary high horses telling everyone what they can and cant do with genetics they found from someone elses shit.
> I've said it before I'm making seeds and never tried to take the throne as breeder. Wtf is that anyway. All were doing is crossing fire genetics and throwing shit at the wall till something sticks.
> True breeding is like shuffling a deck of cards back into order from a shuffled deck.
> Every one of them clowns wants everyone to think there doing something greater or better than the next guy. Who gives a fuck. Just give people some fire genetics to grow and forget about the politics of it all. The big name breeders really looking like a bunch of super square head tight Jean wearing ass chumps IMO. They all trying to be OG posting pics kissing there girls and making crybaby ass post every day.
> Only a few I see are staying focused and putting out the fire.


Fuck yah, that's the attitude! Fight the good fight and know that a lot of fire will stick to the wall with your selfing and chucks!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 21, 2019)

I thought riu was a mess, this ain't got shit on ig, now that's a fucking shit show! no wonder I haven't been on in 2 months!

edit; but on a good note there is some pretty pics, and no can get mad at me bc I never really get to talk! lmfao it's all pics!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Fuck yah, that's the attitude! Fight the good fight and know that a lot of fire will stick to the wall with your selfing and chucks!!


The haters every time I write down the new drop
And post it.....


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 21, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> The haters every time I write down the new drop
> And post it.....
> 
> View attachment 4287271


Us every time Heisen writes down a new drop and posts it...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 21, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Hahahaha gabapentin here is called stumble biscuits bc people snort them. And it makes you stumble like a rere. And when you dump the capsule out. Theres enough powder to make a biscuit. Hence stumble biscuits.


I am a spinal injury haver/sufferer, (broke my back on a snowboard 20 years ago) it really helps with a lot of things, for me. I could discuss the clinical pharmacology of it but suffice to say, I love that drug. I haven’t snorted them, that seems counterproductive, frankly.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 21, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am a spinal injury haver/sufferer, (broke my back on a snowboard 20 years ago) it really helps with a lot of things, for me. I could discuss the clinical pharmacology of it but suffice to say, I love that drug. I haven’t snorted them, that seems counterproductive, frankly.


Take as prescribed lol, truly happy you found a pharmaceutical that works for you I have yet to be so fortunate luckily we have cannabis
Also Mr Mike any reason the site wouldn't find my credentials


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 21, 2019)

These breeders be like college kids with their safe spaces and crying circles.
Let em cry. Dude probably got you a few sales lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 21, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am a spinal injury haver/sufferer, (broke my back on a snowboard 20 years ago) it really helps with a lot of things, for me. I could discuss the clinical pharmacology of it but suffice to say, I love that drug. I haven’t snorted them, that seems counterproductive, frankly.


Yeah man I'm absolutely not sayin to take them in anyway other than prescribed. I was jus meaning its that bad here. They dont care what the drug is as long as its drugs. And give em them a head change. Or whatever. But you can drive through my hometown and see people walking and stumbling all over the place. And that's what they're on gabapentin. It's insane.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 22, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Take as prescribed lol, truly happy you found a pharmaceutical that works for you I have yet to be so fortunate luckily we have cannabis
> Also Mr Mike any reason the site wouldn't find my credentials


Send me your email in a DM or request a password reset from the site. Will inestigate tomorrow.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


>


To all who cried for a video here it is!
"I know wtf I'm doing!" - Heisen
That Sundae Driver! Fukkk! Heisen you got me excited brobro! Dude had a second floor in his room! Ha done!

That cup! Lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 22, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah man I'm absolutely not sayin to take them in anyway other than prescribed. I was jus meaning its that bad here. They dont care what the drug is as long as its drugs. And give em them a head change. Or whatever. But you can drive through my hometown and see people walking and stumbling all over the place. And that's what they're on gabapentin. It's insane.


I suggest taking a fuckload of them orally, if you want. Up to 3g a day. Snorting them is dumb, clinicopharmacologically speaking. They would be better off drinking their own piss after taking it, if they want to recycle and get really high. I just take more pills, by mouth. It is a surprisingly safe drug.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 22, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> To all who cried for a video here it is!
> "I know wtf I'm doing!" - Heisen
> That Sundae Driver! Fukkk! Heisen you got me excited brobro! Dude had a second floor in his room! Ha done!
> View attachment 4287280
> That cup! LolView attachment 4287283


Haha yeah them cob heatsink are the shit for germinating seeds in lol.
I'm always setting cups up there lol


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 22, 2019)

GLUECAKES!?!!?!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 22, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> GLUECAKES!?!!?!
> View attachment 4287284


Wedding cake bastards. I'll prob sell em big breeder pack bags to the chuckers.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 22, 2019)

that sundae driver tho


----------



## klx (Feb 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Thing is everyone is using other people's shit. Look at how many seed banks are sell iy ng ogkb crosses and loom at all the thugpug gear with half of GGG crosses in it. Even JJ using the Corey cut in his second gen crosses. He didnt find that shit. So many breeders using 91 chem,east coast sour d, I mean the list are endless but they wanna ride under heisens nuts cause A I can grow my ass off and there is no dispute there and B i have the cuts lol.
> No need to beat around the Bush the shit is real. Josey did nothing but proved to everyone i have the gg4 cut and I'm making crosses with it. If he ends up with one of my cuts I'm sure as fuk not gonna blow his IG up and say no no no you cant breed seeds with that. The whole industry is ass backwards.


You must have known this shit was coming man. I tell you, these last few years have been a real eye opener for me. We are still in black market land over here and everyone keeps their shit to themselves and stays humble, but since all this legalization and all these breeders have come out of the shadows I have just been watching from over here thinking to myself are these cats serious.

Just teenage girl meltdown after teenage girl meltdown by 40 something year old grown men, shit is unbelievable. On top of that 80% of em are obese beardy weirdys look like they just crawled out of a cave. Our most famous growing region is also the coolest region in the country in terms of progressive politics and forward thinking people. These bearded freaks crying about "their" strain and fighting about who had some obscure clone first is just fucken sad. In the end it all came down to Neville and SSSC and a few others and everyone has ridden on their shoulders ever since and now they have the nerve to cry if you use their cuts, shit boggles the mind. 

Keep going dude, the angrier they get, the more fun it is!!


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


>


I'll take any of your bastard seeds. Don't care if it's just 1 bean.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 22, 2019)

klx said:


> You must have known this shit was coming man. I tell you, these last few years have been a real eye opener for me. We are still in black market land over here and everyone keeps their shit to themselves and stays humble, but since all this legalization and all these breeders have come out of the shadows I have just been watching from over here thinking to myself are these cats serious.
> 
> Just teenage girl meltdown after teenage girl meltdown by 40 something year old grown men, shit is unbelievable. On top of that 80% of em are obese beardy weirdys look like they just crawled out of a cave. Our most famous growing region is also the coolest region in the country in terms of progressive politics and forward thinking people. These bearded freaks crying about "their" strain and fighting about who had some obscure clone first is just fucken sad. In the end it all came down to Neville and SSSC and a few others and everyone has ridden on their shoulders ever since and now they have the nerve to cry if you use their cuts, shit boggles the mind.
> 
> Keep going dude, the angrier they get, the more fun it is!!


Dude tried to say I been growing 3 years lol. Just cause my state went medical in 2016 and I finally loosened up and joined the forums. I never even took the first pic of any plant I grew till 3 years ago. My wife threw away one on my grows back in 2006 when we was first dating lol but dude acts like he knows me. 
It's funny when u hear the big names in the industry and than you get to know these guys its mind blowing how much they cry on IG. That whole archive in house shit I went over and looked through the in house thread and see why archive is hating. Them plants people growing look good and greasy as fawk. Happy to see alot of the same shit in using turning out alot of that fire. Super excited to see these seeds get cracked so I can buy a truck load of tissue to mail out to all the haters.


----------



## klx (Feb 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Dude tried to say I been growing 3 years lol. Just cause my state went medical in 2016 and I finally loosened up and joined the forums. I never even took the first pic of any plant I grew till 3 years ago. My wife threw away one on my grows back in 2006 when we was first dating lol but dude acts like he knows me.
> It's funny when u hear the big names in the industry and than you get to know these guys its mind blowing how much they cry on IG. That whole archive in house shit I went over and looked through the in house thread and see why archive is hating. Them plants people growing look good and greasy as fawk. Happy to see alot of the same shit in using turning out alot of that fire. Super excited to see these seeds get cracked so I can buy a truck load of tissue to mail out to all the haters.


Exactly. Grown men acting like toddlers it's pitiful. If I was you I would just totally blank em and then just post the fire when it arrives. That'll shut em up lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 22, 2019)

I also have a chem 91 that's about to hit the seed mom table. I have a shit load of chem91 pollen so chem91 s1s will be available soon also


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Dude tried to say I been growing 3 years lol. Just cause my state went medical in 2016 and I finally loosened up and joined the forums. I never even took the first pic of any plant I grew till 3 years ago. My wife threw away one on my grows back in 2006 when we was first dating lol but dude acts like he knows me.
> It's funny when u hear the big names in the industry and than you get to know these guys its mind blowing how much they cry on IG. That whole archive in house shit I went over and looked through the in house thread and see why archive is hating. Them plants people growing look good and greasy as fawk. Happy to see alot of the same shit in using turning out alot of that fire. Super excited to see these seeds get cracked so I can buy a truck load of tissue to mail out to all the haters.


What's your opinion on the Chem 91 and how would you describe the smell?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 22, 2019)

Man I bet a 91 chem banana cookie cross would be stupid fire.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 22, 2019)

Like I said I'll be Sundae driving past all these haters, smiling
 


Heisenbeans said:


> Man I bet a 91 chem banana cookie cross would be stupid fire.


Added that to my list lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 22, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> What's your opinion on the Chem 91 and how would you describe the smell?


It was hard to get a nose on it cause I reversed so much of it but the branch that wasnt fully reversed had that strong chem nose. The branching on her is kinda random and weird but I kept her around if that tells you anything. 
You was right about the sour D having the best on the nose and everything else. I like it better than my glue and better than the 91. She checks every box on potency. It's like smelling warm butter feeling but like a sour cheese smell. 
I made a pile of s1 bubba's like I said when we talked last,so I'm gonna search through them when I get time. 
I'll call u tomorrow to pick your brain on something I meant to ask you last tine.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 22, 2019)

Nice update.The pirhanas got their fill. I know you know your shit Heis,but cap that damn dimmer lead! I have a few hundred wagos just laying around.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nice update.The pirhanas got their fill. I know you know your shit Heis,but cap that damn dimmer lead! I have a few hundred wagos just laying around.


I literally just hooked it up Haha. Man you'll dont miss nothing.
Yeah I don't go out and spend the preorder money on strippers and bullshit.
I actually got a new dehumidifier and some more drivers to put it back into what I'm giving everyone else.
It was nice to not have to spend my money on this bullshit for a change plus the .10 percent to the web guy cause I ain't no greedy motherfuker. I understand the cost of doing business and you definitely wanna take care of the lifeline to your business.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am a spinal injury haver/sufferer, (broke my back on a snowboard 20 years ago) it really helps with a lot of things, for me. I could discuss the clinical pharmacology of it but suffice to say, I love that drug. I haven’t snorted them, that seems counterproductive, frankly.


I feel your pain, 2 splint fractures, 1 hairline and a fuck ton of stress fractures, all nicely evenly distributed on both my hips! problem is, when I was supposed to be healing I was fucking this 18 yr old bitch next door, bought a new gsxr, wrecked that bitch, all in 30 days leave! lmfao, by the time I got back doc said I looked ten times worst than I left, this was like 8 years ago, I ain't been right since! and on the regular i cant sleep, which is why I'm now up 3 hours after going to bed!


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> ... plus the *.10 percent* to the web guy cause I ain't no greedy motherfuker. I understand the cost of doing business and you definitely wanna take care of the lifeline to your business.


I hope you meant more than 0.1%


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I literally just hooked it up Haha. Man you'll dont miss nothing.
> Yeah I don't go out and spend the preorder money on strippers and bullshit.
> I actually got a new dehumidifier and some more drivers to put it back into what I'm giving everyone else.
> It was nice to not have to spend my money on this bullshit for a change plus the .10 percent to the web guy cause I ain't no greedy motherfuker. I understand the cost of doing business and you definitely wanna take care of the lifeline to your business.


Yea, I think I weirded myself out after thinking about it.It was only like a 2 sec clip..lol.
Aye,it's nice a few members helped ease some pocket strain with the pre orders. I say give the dude who brought it up an extra pack....wait, it wasn't me.I move to strike that nicety from the record.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 22, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> I hope you meant more than 0.1%


Yeah I meant 10 percent lol.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 22, 2019)

Coffee and fatty ramble from the assisted care facility....

Same shit..different decade Heisen. I remember when a bunch of those fuckers were just starting out. The list of OG boys who started HERE....then went to a handful of other sites through the years...and finally...to the FARM...is long, long, long. None of them can accuse you of sucking logic cock because they all sucked it for years. Their names/accounts are still there because logic...whore he is....knows better than to nix total member numbers on his site. Shit..I made 3 accounts there myself over the years after having my original account slowed to a crawl for pissing him off. It is what it is.

I'm glad yer doing this on your own/from your own site. I still believe that the whole "Copycat" fiasco and the fake S-1's may well have had something to do with this same group of OG "breeders". I can't prove shit...but think about it....after seeing what you've seen.....I think someone...whoever it was....copied/S-1'd all the popular cuts.....and when they treid to get them to market...>shit happened<. Whether they were all FAKE from the get go....I dunno. I personally suspect not. I think that whole push to recreate everything in seed form.....as someone said here...crossed the imaginary line where those who make the MONEY and who HOARD THE CUTS live.....and it stepped on their toes BIG TIME. I personally think the entire gig was ended by swapping the seeds out and crashing the plane into the ground. "Copycat" took the fall....and those OG guys continued to hoard/rename shit as their own... and make bank as always. Ima guess your seeds would likely see the same fate if they left your hands.... but again......all speculation on the part of an olde guy who has had dealings/trades/convos with some of these very cats over the years...before egos took >complete< control and they all became key playeers in "the scene" they make and keep going through extreme and unrelenting HYPE. >Everything< they have it THE best. Better than Yours. They even name strains that so you full well know where they are coming from. Oh...and if YOU have a named cut...it isn't the real deal.... never is. Can't be as good as theirs. Can't be the same. What you smoke doesn't even get folks high.... PFFFT. Eat me. It's all such a joke. LOTS of guys have weed every bit as good as the guys who carry the names we've all heard...they just don't have the same *EGO*


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 22, 2019)

Hope im not too late i vote mac x bubba and w.c. x bubba . 

Ps im ready in ontario 2 empty trays i can pop 20ish gotta get them down before june july latest.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 22, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Where at I cant find it


It's right behind the "at".


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 22, 2019)

The real OG'ers like Breeder Steve, Mr Soul, the real ones. not just growers like josey or gu that have progressed up per money, the old guys were doin way way back when wasn't legal, etc. I also think and I could be wrong, but if I get seeds, gifted or bought, I'll grow em and I might even sell em. So thats what I think of the old time hoardin motherfuckers. IG and fem seeds and the availability have made any decent grower a potential decent chucker. Funny thing, Breeder Steve growing fields in Columbia with bioweed, Mr Soul postin pics of his farms and just life. He don't have to show a ferarri on ice, or the other CO vacation shots. They both only occasionally show weed shots, but both will answer any question per their strains they created. Both seem so much more down to earth, plus put in the work back in the day, they might deserve some Kudos.


----------



## gwheels (Feb 22, 2019)

I will be growing some Heisenbeans purple punch as the launch of my new indoor garden in Ontario. April 1 i take over the place and its going to be glorious !

I am only running sativa outdoors so as to avoid the PM and bud rot that October brings in. We can now grow outside here til about nov 14 so the landraces actually finish.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 22, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am a spinal injury haver/sufferer, (broke my back on a snowboard 20 years ago) it really helps with a lot of things, for me. I could discuss the clinical pharmacology of it but suffice to say, I love that drug. I haven’t snorted them, that seems counterproductive, frankly.


When my wife was dying the dr put me on klonopin. After about 6 months it was making have some serious depression. Tried to quit cold turkey and the withdrawal was bad. I didn't sleep for 4 straight nights. So, the dr put me on gabapentin instead because it prevents benzo withdrawal, and I proceeded to taper off that instead. I did it successfully, but a couple of times I didn't take it when was supposed to, and the withdrawal was HELL.

As a point of reference, I was on hardcore opiates for six months due to getting stabbed 28 times, and the withdrawal from that was a cakewalk compared to gabapentin. Just want to warn anyone who might need to know, definitely avoid getting physically addicted to gabapentin. You can actually die from that withdrawal.


----------



## gwheels (Feb 22, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> When my wife was dying the dr put me on klonopin. After about 6 months it was making have some serious depression. Tried to quit cold turkey and the withdrawal was bad. I didn't sleep for 4 straight nights. So, the dr put me on gabapentin instead because it prevents benzo withdrawal, and I proceeded to taper off that instead. I did it successfully, but a couple of times I didn't take it when was supposed to, and the withdrawal was HELL.
> 
> As a point of reference, I was on hardcore opiates for six months due to getting stabbed 28 times, and the withdrawal from that was a cakewalk compared to gabapentin. Just want to warm anyone who might need to know, definitely avoid getting physically addicted to gabapentin. You can actually die from that withdrawal.


That sounds awful...when my wife was dying they put me on an anti depressant for a while. I thought the suicidal thought were due to her brain cancer. After she died it was still there and I thought hmmmm i dont think that is right so i weaned myself off of them over a month and have never taken them again.

I feel great without them. I no longer need them but breaking away from them was really really hard. Now i just smoke indica and have sex with my new lady. We both sleep like rocks.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yea, I think I weirded myself out after thinking about it.It was only like a 2 sec clip..lol.
> Aye,it's nice a few members helped ease some pocket strain with the pre orders. I say give the dude who brought it up an extra pack....wait, it wasn't me.I move to strike that nicety from the record.


That guys an idiot who brought it up I mean a real fucking mental midget fuck Him


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 22, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> When my wife was dying the dr put me on klonopin. After about 6 months it was making have some serious depression. Tried to quit cold turkey and the withdrawal was bad. I didn't sleep for 4 straight nights. So, the dr put me on gabapentin instead because it prevents benzo withdrawal, and I proceeded to taper off that instead. I did it successfully, but a couple of times I didn't take it when was supposed to, and the withdrawal was HELL.
> 
> As a point of reference, I was on hardcore opiates for six months due to getting stabbed 28 times, and the withdrawal from that was a cakewalk compared to gabapentin. Just want to warn anyone who might need to know, definitely avoid getting physically addicted to gabapentin. You can actually die from that withdrawal.


Klonipan does nothing for me but put to sleep. Everyone i know that has those drinks on em. I quite gabapentin cold turkey one time, when first started, since I couldn't feel much, didn't think it was a big deal. 3 days later with no sleep, non stop sweating on back of head and neck only and I headed to urgent care. Dr checks me out, asks me some stuff and informs me never to quit gaba again like that, I was having a seratonin event and got couple of benzos to get over the edge, then when I talked to my pharmacist, he said never do that, come in and I give ya two or three till get to dr. so even tho gaba is a pussy painkiller, its got a monkey that will bit hard.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's right behind the "at".


Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 22, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> That guys an idiot who brought it up I mean a real fucking mental midget fuck Him


I bet he knows how to use punctuation... 

*punc·tu·a·tion*
[ˌpəNG(k)(t)SHəˈwāSH(ə)n]
NOUN

the marks, such as period, comma, and parentheses, used in writing to separate sentences and their elements and to clarify meaning.


----------



## gwheels (Feb 22, 2019)

I think great products actually sell themselves..I have used pretty much only Canuck seeds for all time. I live in the great white north eh...I have grown stellar awesome bud and fucked up a lot of bud but the seeds work. And they grow a great representation of the strain. I have been growing for about 3 years and i am a master newb with great gear at the moment...maybe forever.

Heisen had a post that made me check out something different. A more refined plant. I got some from a better breeder and the results were stellar.

I have watched him grow in pics and story. Test various lighting types for no reason except to understand what is best. I really appreciated it. Probably more than anyone. I am running 70/30 cobs and samsung.

And he puts that passion into the seeds...I am really looking forward to showing Canada what 4 plants can do and using Purple Punch and Mac X GG4 to get there. I had to look them up !

I will put the same passion into growing them. I am probably an elite hobbyist. But the knowledge i glean i offer to others to save time and money and start out on a path to success. I want everyone to grow for $20 an oz and not 15 a gram for dried out completely lacking flavor LP weed.. Holy flying fuck that critical mass is strong. And I grew it with a timber 200 watt light and a lot of love and passion. The Purple Punch will be amazing and I am going to rock it!

My new lights came in. I am ready. Waiting to move...build a room....and rock this. 2019 is going to be a GREAT year. Peace out everyone and good luck and good fortune.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bet he knows how to use punctuation...
> 
> *punc·tu·a·tion*
> [ˌpəNG(k)(t)SHəˈwāSH(ə)n]
> ...


Fuck no He doesn't that ass clown just got an I phone 3 and still wants that fucking flip phone back what a loser and u talkin punctuation?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 22, 2019)

Serious that Wedding Pie is a nice bitch might have to get the gash to give me a rub off then put a few commas in my post after seeing that Wedding Pie again


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 22, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Klonipan does nothing for me but put to sleep. Everyone i know that has those drinks on em. I quite gabapentin cold turkey one time, when first started, since I couldn't feel much, didn't think it was a big deal. 3 days later with no sleep, non stop sweating on back of head and neck only and I headed to urgent care. Dr checks me out, asks me some stuff and informs me never to quit gaba again like that, I was having a seratonin event and got couple of benzos to get over the edge, then when I talked to my pharmacist, he said never do that, come in and I give ya two or three till get to dr. so even tho gaba is a pussy painkiller, its got a monkey that will bit hard.


My kid takes Onfi for seizures but she doesn't take her meds "as prescribed" (putting it mildly). She will do fine for a week or two, then quit taking her meds completely, or only take them a day or two out of the week. Holy shit does she go into bitch mode! 
Kinda hard to determine cause & effect. Does she quit taking her meds because she's freaking out, or vice versa? 
What do you think? I don't know anything about benzo withdrawal...


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> My kid takes Onfi for seizures but she doesn't take her meds "as prescribed" (putting it mildly). She will do fine for a week or two, then quit taking her meds completely, or only take them a day or two out of the week. Holy shit does she go into bitch mode!
> Kinda hard to determine cause & effect. Does she quit taking her meds because she's freaking out, or vice versa?
> What do you think? I don't know anything about benzo withdrawal...


Benzo withdrawal can be deadly. Must be tapered off slowly, like 10-20% every two weeks. Preferably with one with a long half life like valium or klonopin... Def not xanax, which has a very short half life. I couldn't even do that though. Had to switch to gabapentin and use a milligram scale to decrease the amount by 10% every two weeks.

I had a friend with a xanax addiction. She got thrown in jail and deprived of xanax. A few days in, she had a seizure, went into a coma for 2 weeks and died.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 22, 2019)

The haters in the farm were wondering how heisen will individually pollinate different cross in the same room.
Just using water, right?
Is this So hard to believe that his operation could work.
I almost got kicked out of the farm for even asking


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 22, 2019)

The word heisen is not allowed on the farm anymore.
I was only asking questions and the mods got butthurt


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 22, 2019)

He did give me bastard seeds for free.
But that also lends to the theory that maybe in the beginning of the breeding efforts some things got a lil loose?


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 22, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> The haters in the farm were wondering how heisen will individually pollinate different cross in the same room.
> Just using water, right?
> Is this So hard to believe that his operation could work.
> I almost got kicked out of the farm for even asking


I know, there is no mention whatsoever of all the precautions heisen has taken to prevent accidental cross-pollination, like the isolated rooms, etc. Even though he has been completely transparent with photos and videos of his operation every step of the way.

All of their hate is based on misinformation because if they gave the truth, they wouldn't have anything to hate on. The fact that they must know what he is actually doing, and that they are consciously lying about it to hate on him is appalling.

Are they making S1s and crosses of elite cuts and providing them to the rest of us for extremely generous prices? Hell no! Thank you, Heisen! Please keep up the good work.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 22, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> The word heisen is not allowed on the farm anymore.
> I was only asking questions and the mods got butthurt


Nope. My name cant even be mentioned there. haha. I haven't been back in a few months.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 22, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> I know, there is no mention whatsoever of all the precautions heisen has taken to prevent accidental cross-pollination, like the isolated rooms, etc. Even though he has been completely transparent with photos and videos of his operation every step of the way.
> 
> All of their hate is based on misinformation because if they gave the truth, they wouldn't have anything to hate on. The fact that they must know what he is actually doing, and that they are consciously lying about it to hate on him is appalling.
> 
> Are they making S1s of elite cuts and providing them to the rest of us for extremely generous prices? Hell no! Thank you Heisen! Please keep up the good work.


Well I guess we will see how it works? 
So , yes its possible?
I'm just asking if it can be done not hating, back off


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Nope. My name cant even be mentioned there. haha. I haven't been back in a few months.


Fucking diesel. Hes got a hard on for ya


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> My kid takes Onfi for seizures but she doesn't take her meds "as prescribed" (putting it mildly). She will do fine for a week or two, then quit taking her meds completely, or only take them a day or two out of the week. Holy shit does she go into bitch mode!
> Kinda hard to determine cause & effect. Does she quit taking her meds because she's freaking out, or vice versa?
> What do you think? I don't know anything about benzo withdrawal...


You can die from benzo withdrawal. It's about the worst withdrawal of everything. But legit you can die. Benzos arent meant to be messed around with.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 22, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> He did give me bastard seeds for free.
> But that also lends to the theory that maybe in the beginning of the breeding efforts some things got a lil loose?


No, it wasn't accidental. It was on purpose. He uses the CS to make balls on females, collects the pollen, and pollinates select females in isolation rooms. In the meantime, he keeps all of the turned plants in a room together since he isn't planning on pollinating them and selling those seeds, therefore, they don't need to be isolated. They inevitably got pollinated from each other and made seeds. He could have just thrown them away, but he decided to give them out to us for free. We don't care if we don't know who the daddy is. They will still be fire.

At least I think that's how it happened. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 22, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> Fucking diesel. Hes got a hard on for ya


They living in a Harry Potter movie? Bitter much types?


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 22, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Benzo withdrawal can be deadly. Must be tapered off slowly, like 10-20% every two weeks. Preferably with one with a long half life like valium or klonopin... Def not xanax, which has a very short half life. I couldn't even do that though. Had to switch to gabapentin and use a milligram scale to decrease the amount by 10% every two weeks.
> 
> I had a friend with a xanax addiction. She got thrown in jail and deprived of xanax. A few days in, she had a seizure, went into a coma for 2 weeks and died.


Xanax doesnt have a very short half life average 11.2/hrs in healthy adults. And can take clear to 29.2/hrs. That's why people fail for benzos long after they stopped on drug test. Subutex half life is 37.5 super long.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 22, 2019)

Got a cash order and someone wrote me a note. It was super cool to read and and reminded me of the real reason I'm doing this. Dont think o dodnt read it to the person who wrote it thank you.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 22, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> Well I guess we will see how it works?
> So , yes its possible?
> I'm just asking if it can be done not hating, back off


??? I'm not sure what you're trying to say here. Are you saying I am hating? I'm not. Is what possible? See how what works?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 22, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> Fucking diesel. Hes got a hard on for ya


I was the one that told logic to make him a mod. I cant really be mad at him though. Logic had me fooled for a while. I knew what it was like to get hated on for bullshit and knew how easy it was for people to make up lies and shit so I always gave logic the benefit of the doubt.
Than me and him shared a PM with each other and his responses were proof he was a piece of shit crook. I left and he deleted all my threads and banned my name from the forum.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I was the one that told logic to make him a mod. I cant really be mad at him though. Logic had me fooled for a while. I knew what it was like to get hated on for bullshit and knew how easy it was for people to make up lies and shit so I always gave logic the benefit of the doubt.
> Than me and him shared a PM with each other and his responses were proof he was a piece of shit crook. I left and he deleted all my threads and banned my name from the forum.


Yup and those rdwc tutorials were priceless. The work they destroyed.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 22, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> No, it wasn't accidental, it was on purpose. He uses the CS to make balls on females, collects the pollen and pollinates select females in isolation rooms. In the meantime, he keeps all of the turned plants in a room together since he isn't planning on pollinating them and selling those seeds, therefore they don't need to be isolated. They inevitably got pollinated from each other and made seeds. He could have just thrown them away, but he decided to give them out to us for free. We don't care if we don't know who the daddy is. They will still be fire.
> 
> At least I think that's how it happened. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


Yes you are 100 percent correct


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I was the one that told logic to make him a mod. I cant really be mad at him though. Logic had me fooled for a while. I knew what it was like to get hated on for bullshit and knew how easy it was for people to make up lies and shit so I always gave logic the benefit of the doubt.
> Than me and him shared a PM with each other and his responses were proof he was a piece of shit crook. I left and he deleted all my threads and banned my name from the forum.


yea I tried looking for your past journals and ahit, like u went ghost!


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 22, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> ??? I'm not sure what you're trying to say here. Are you saying I am hating? I'm not. Is what possible? See how what works?


To keep the crosses from crossing with others. 
I dont know how many rooms or labs or what jw. How he keeps them isolated from each to keep purity


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> The haters in the farm were wondering how heisen will individually pollinate different cross in the same room.
> Just using water, right?
> Is this So hard to believe that his operation could work.
> I almost got kicked out of the farm for even asking


just think how many ppl said I can't do what I'm doing now! and smashing shit I might add...


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 22, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> just think how many ppl said I can't do what I'm doing now! and smashing shit I might add...


I'm new to RIU.
I havent had the chance to pick through the wanna be's.
There is alot of bs in this thread but that's to be expected


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm the most ignored person here (that's not a troll) only bc I ramble, post wayyy to much! and get totally swept up in dumb shit, but I'm killing it with probiotic sips lol! I won't say it again heisen I swear! don't send me no dam dingle berries! lmfaooo

but here's the newest pics, barley and hour old!


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 22, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Xanax doesnt have a very short half life average 11.2/hrs in healthy adults. And can take clear to 29.2/hrs. That's why people fail for benzos long after they stopped on drug test. Subutex half life is 37.5 super long.


I don't know you are comparing Subutex, it's not a benzo. Anyway, Xanax is not the shortest, but it's too short to try to taper with. The reason I mentioned it is because it's one of the most commonly prescribed.


----------



## main cola (Feb 22, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> He did give me bastard seeds for free.
> But that also lends to the theory that maybe in the beginning of the breeding efforts some things got a lil loose?


Have you germed any of those bastard seeds yet? I got one to crack open and it has a small tail..Fingers crossed that at sprouts up


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 22, 2019)

main cola said:


> Have you germed any of those bastard seeds yet. I got one crack open and it has a small tail..Fingers crossed that at sprouts up


I sprayed those first ones so heavy some of them could be hollow. I was spraying them and there were some that were early pollinated but the CS fucked the seeds up. Not all of them. I just germinated the ECSD seeds and they came up fine.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 22, 2019)

main cola said:


> Have you germed any of those bastard seeds yet. I got one crack open and it has a small tail..Fingers crossed that at sprouts up


I have. They havent popped yet. My other CK blueberry photos next to em 4/4 so fingers crossed ..Tonight will be a full 48 hrs I will update


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I was the one that told logic to make him a mod. I cant really be mad at him though. Logic had me fooled for a while. I knew what it was like to get hated on for bullshit and knew how easy it was for people to make up lies and shit so I always gave logic the benefit of the doubt.
> Than me and him shared a PM with each other and his responses were proof he was a piece of shit crook. I left and he deleted all my threads and banned my name from the forum.





Heisenbeans said:


> I sprayed those first ones so heavy some of them could be hollow. I was spraying them and there were some that were early pollinated but the CS fucked the seeds up. Not all of them. I just germinated the ECSD seeds and they came up fine.


what else have You hit that Wedding Pie with besides the Wedding Cake? Thanks in advance


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 22, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> what else have You hit that Wedding Pie with besides the Wedding Cake? Thanks in advance


Pretty sure I hit it with a banana cookies. I'll have to look at the board. I know I have 2 of em and one was hit with wedding cake.

Just looked and yeah banana cookies


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 22, 2019)

same with me on the bastards, but I planted em anyway, see if they'll come up.
Per the other subject goin on, lol, you can't give valiums or zannies away where im at. Just want the opiates. Or Meth. Or the strips. Cheap good ice mexican meth is what's ruining people in my area and the pill bangin. Once I find out anyone is partying like that, friend or not, I slip into the shadow, them weasly fuckers will get in trouble and tell everything they know and everything they heard, truth or not.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 22, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> same with me on the bastards, but I planted em anyway, see if they'll come up.


Yeah I should have squeezed em before I sent them out. I realized it the other night when I pulled a few off the banana cookies and realized i was hitting them with CS as they were getting pollinated so it might have fucked the seeds up on the first ones that got pollinated. I pulled 3 out of the purple punch last night and they was solid so I soaked em. Will see in a couple days.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 22, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> I don't know you are comparing Subutex, it's not a benzo. Anyway, Xanax is not the shortest, but it's too short to try to taper with. The reason I mentioned it is because it's one of the most commonly prescribed.


Yeah you definitely need to go through a doctor to be tapered off. Here they usually use adivan taper or whatever it is to get you off xanax. Its def not to taken lightly that a for sure.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 22, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> To keep the crosses from crossing with others.
> I dont know how many rooms or labs or what jw. How he keeps them isolated from each to keep purity


I know it's a lot of reading, but he explains all that with photos in the past pages of this thread. I can't point you to exactly where though. He definitely takes all necessary precautions.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm 1 for 4 on the Jet Fuel, I thought it might have been because they were "green". By green, I mean fresh, all of them were fat, dark and mature. Not green in color.


----------



## main cola (Feb 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I'm 1 for 4 on the Jet Fuel, I thought it might have been because they were "green".


You got one to sprout?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I'm 1 for 4 on the Jet Fuel, I thought it might have been because they were "green".


naw a couple had already popped in the pods. When a female has enough hairs to be pollinated its all good but the CS blocks the ethylene build up in the plant and I think thats required to mature the seeds. Those first round reversal moms were completely reversed from top to bottom. after pollination i continued to spray and probably retarded the growth of some of them.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 22, 2019)

main cola said:


> You got one to sprout?


It hasn't came up yet, it cracked and has a tail.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I'm 1 for 4 on the Jet Fuel, I thought it might have been because they were "green".


After a 12 hour soak I put mine into a paper towel one cracked the others did not I planted them all anyway we’ll see what happens if they come up great if not I won’t sweat it I’m sure the beans that were actually made will pop no problem


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 22, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> After a 12 hour soak I put mine into a paper towel one cracked the others did not I planted them all anyway we’ll see what happens if they come up great if not I won’t sweat it I’m sure the beans that were actually made will pop no problem


The ones on the branches that wasnt sprayed popped right open and came up. I never separated the jet fuels I just pulled them all and put them in a cup.

I realised that it was an issue after i pulled the banana cookies seeds in the reversal mom and split a couple open. There was undeveloped embryo in the shell. The ones I pulled from the non sprayed colas were good. I can also weigh them and the heavier seeds are good to go. A squeeze can also tell you if there good.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> naw a couple had already popped in the pods. When a female has enough hairs to be pollinated its all good but the CS blocks the ethylene build up in the plant and I think thats required to mature the seeds. Those first round reversal moms were completely reversed from top to bottom. after pollination i continued to spray and probably retarded the growth of some of them.


heisen, I just wanna say, i don't understand why anyone would be upset or butthurt over you just trying to help out and give anyone a chance to grow these plants. I mean at the end of the day isn't that the point of it all? just giving whoever the option to get these genetics? last I checked it was about being selfless not selfish.... just wanna say I think everyone can appreciate what your trying to do man!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 22, 2019)

8 hrs they should be open 12-18 look like this .


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah I should have squeezed em before I sent them out. I realized it the other night when I pulled a few off the banana cookies and realized i was hitting them with CS as they were getting pollinated so it might have fucked the seeds up on the first ones that got pollinated. I pulled 3 out of the purple punch last night and they was solid so I soaked em. Will see in a couple days.


only thing I noticed was they did crack and I got really excited, and then when I checked again, you can just tell. I bet you are right, as it does look like the crack was too strong for the seedling to come out of, er I mean the bean along the crack, like the water soaked em good enough, but when it came time to come out, that crack was tighter n a gnats ass. Closet is open though, so I got nothing better to do than let em go and see what happens. Im also finding out for the first time what happens when you get two many plants in a tent, especially at two diff stages. LMFAO. Reckon a problem I don't mind having, YET! hehe I also have not one complaint, priveliged to get to try.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm not complaining at all, not one bit, just posting results so far. Heisen has went above and beyond what most guys would do. Many thanks Heisen.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 22, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> only thing I noticed was they did crack and I got really excited, and then when I checked again, you can just tell. I bet you are right, as it does look like the crack was too strong for the seedling to come out of, er I mean the bean along the crack, like the water soaked em good enough, but when it came time to come out, that crack was tighter n a gnats ass.


Doesnt matter if the crack the life in the seed will ALWAYS give note in tail growth how many beans have i said when ya gonna loose that seeds casing .
Finally I have to surgically remove some ...yet they have roots coming out of the pot .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I'm not complaining at all, not one bit, just posting results so far. Heisen has went above and beyond what most guys would do. Many thanks Heisen.


That what i would be as a tester a result spreader good work bro .


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> The ones on the branches that wasnt sprayed popped right open and came up. I never separated the jet fuels I just pulled them all and put them in a cup.
> 
> I realised that it was an issue after i pulled the banana cookies seeds in the reversal mom and split a couple open. There was undeveloped embryo in the shell. The ones I pulled from the non sprayed colas were good. I can also weigh them and the heavier seeds are good to go. A squeeze can also tell you if there good.


No complaints just observation 
I gave them a good squeeze 3 popped open like I posted before the others were hard if they come up that’s awesome if not I’m not sweating it man.

I know the real beans will pop and be good to go once they go out


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 22, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Doesnt matter if the crack the life in the seed will ALWAYS give note in tail growth how many beans have i said when ya gonna loose that seeds casing .
> Finally I have to surgically remove some ...yet they have roots coming out of the pot .


I ain't removin em, everytime I fuck with em like that, something happens anyway. if they can come out, they will after planting. We'll see.


----------



## main cola (Feb 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I'm not complaining at all, not one bit, just posting results so far. Heisen has went above and beyond what most guys would do. Many thanks Heisen.





Pa-Nature said:


> That what i would be as a tester a result spreader good work bro .


That’s how I feel about it. All feedback is good. Like Heisen said It’s just going to get better from here


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 22, 2019)

Good day y'all. I see haters showed up in thread again . also see that new yt video update and watched it twice now you know your shit heisenbeans . couldn't agree more with you in your points towards the haters. Also haters means your doing it right that's why they hating so sadly I believe you will have more and more as the fire you put out there may just burn there poorly handled business down . so let them hate and bet good money they still try and get seeds off you while they shoot that shut out there mouths and stink up the air. Lol legalizing in most states has turned a once somewhat tight nit community in to a cash grab of so called gods who created strains with there godly power. No way there just crossed up strains years ago and started they op off it. They stuck there dick in the dirt jizzed and made them strains u using . LMFAO can't wait for the first drop got my picks ready. Have a great day all


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 22, 2019)

Hey anyone know the size of the pipes in greens sub planter


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 22, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Hey anyone know the size of the pipes in greens sub planter


Oh no!! LOL


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Hey anyone know the size of the pipes in greens sub planter


3/4 inch thick wall!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-wedding-cake-sip-probiotics.984543/


----------



## .Mammon. (Feb 22, 2019)

Undermining others efforts is universal and not new. 

I remember over 20 years ago before the forums and the internet I used to get all my info from magazines like norml, Hightimes, Red Eye etc because I live in New Zealand where we had very limited access to genetics. Marc Emery advertised in Hightimes but Hightimes still did a hatchet job on him. He was breeding with the canadian Mighty Mite, crossing it with dutch strains, and selling them cheaper than the dutch. Even though he had a terrible article written about his practices I still bought his seeds. He was very generous to me. My first order I sent money for one strain but Emery instructed that you should request 4 in order of preference, which I did. He sent me back all 4 strains for the price of one.

He did not deserve the undermining and I paid little attention to it. I do my own research and have my preorder in with Heisen so when my seeds are ready I will buy Heisen's beans because I want to. The underminers won't be able to stop that.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 22, 2019)

Hey @Heisenbeans how long till the banana cookies S1 are done? 

And the BBC × GMO cross

And these?
Wedding pie x bbc 
Wedding cake x bbc 
Wedding pie x wedding cake 

Jus tryna figure out when so I know if I need to pop other beans. Bc I run sortve perpetual. 
Anyway you can give me estimates time frame?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 22, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Hey @Heisenbeans how long till the banana cookies S1 are done?
> 
> And the BBC × GMO cross
> 
> ...


About 3 weeks on all of those.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 22, 2019)

.Mammon. said:


> Undermining others efforts is universal and not new.
> 
> I remember over 20 years ago before the forums and the internet I used to get all my info from magazines like norml, Hightimes, Red Eye etc because I live in New Zealand where we had very limited access to genetics. Marc Emery advertised in Hightimes but Hightimes still did a hatchet job on him. He was breeding with the canadian Mighty Mite, crossing it with dutch strains, and selling them cheaper than the dutch. Even though he had a terrible article written about his practices I still bought his seeds. He was very generous to me. My first order I sent money for one strain but Emery instructed that you should request 4 in order of preference, which I did. He sent me back all 4 strains for the price of one.
> 
> He did not deserve the undermining and I paid little attention to it. I do my own research and have my preorder in with Heisen so when my seeds are ready I will buy Heisen's beans because I want to. The underminers won't be able to stop that.


marc emery is legitimately a piece of shit. i have friends who he fondled and came onto multiple times. dude is a creepy, greedy, out for self piece of shit. he doesn't care about cannabis activism as he claims, he just cares about capitalizing on cannabis for his own gain.
no offence to you in any way, but i am from where he is from and have been bumping into him at events for half of my life. as i said, i also have MULTIPLE female friends who have claimed to have been sexually assaulted by him. guy gives me the fuckin creeps.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 22, 2019)

that kind of thing gets thrown around a lit these I would just your 100% sure about something like that before ruining someone's character .... not trying to say anything but really that's a h7ge statement to be making in a public forum


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 22, 2019)

I would just hope your 100% sure * ... sorry my fingers are kinda buzzed...


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 22, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> that kind of thing gets thrown around a lit these I would just your 100% sure about something like that before ruining someone's character .... not trying to say anything but really that's a h7ge statement to be making in a public forum


Not really a big deal its a personal opinion if dude gives him the creeps . that's how he feels don't tell him how to feel lmao


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 22, 2019)

I didn't tell him how to feel


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 22, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Not really a big deal its a personal opinion if dude gives him the creeps . that's how he feels don't tell him how to feel lmao


there's a difference between feeling something and spreading rumors that can destroy someone's life


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 22, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> I didn't tell him how to feel


I know was just joking. all good man


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 22, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> there's a difference between feeling something and spreading rumors that can destroy someone's life


True I'm sure he's no Cosby lol more of a trump grab hands ya know lol I don't even know the dude so I'm at a loss will mind my own now . lol


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 22, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> True I'm sure he's no Cosby lol more of a trump grab hands ya know lol I don't even know the dude so I'm at a loss will mind my own now . lol


I actually just googled and saw that some women have come forward sooo seems to be some truth to it .... but I was just saying in case it was hear say ... people are strange creatures


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 22, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> I actually just googled and saw that some women have come forward sooo seems to be some truth to it .... but I was just saying in case it was hear say ... people are strange creatures


Yes they are .


----------



## coppershot (Feb 22, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> When my wife was dying the dr put me on klonopin. After about 6 months it was making have some serious depression. Tried to quit cold turkey and the withdrawal was bad. I didn't sleep for 4 straight nights. So, the dr put me on gabapentin instead because it prevents benzo withdrawal, and I proceeded to taper off that instead. I did it successfully, but a couple of times I didn't take it when was supposed to, and the withdrawal was HELL.
> 
> As a point of reference, I was on hardcore opiates for six months due to getting stabbed 28 times, and the withdrawal from that was a cakewalk compared to gabapentin. Just want to warn anyone who might need to know, definitely avoid getting physically addicted to gabapentin. You can actually die from that withdrawal.


Bro ... that's a very heavy post. Good onya fot beating that and overcoming all of that. Fuck that's rough.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 22, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Bro ... that's a very heavy post. Good onya fot beating that and overcoming all of that. Fuck that's rough.


Agreed that is heavy shit . feels bad man and preach all opiates are some Dr. Prescribed BS the dentist for me on em as I had all my upper teeth removed two years ago . had to get dentures long story but fuck them pills . I rather feel pain and try n smoke it up rather than ever take man made meds again. Hope you doing good these days as well


----------



## nc208 (Feb 22, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> there's a difference between feeling something and spreading rumors that can destroy someone's life


You should do a bit of quick research before accusing him of throwing slander. A google search of 1.2 seconds verified hes right.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/vancouversun.com/news/local-news/prince-of-pot-marc-emery-responds-to-allegations-of-sexual-harassment/amp


----------



## Erick31876 (Feb 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans, how can I get on on the pre order? I'm interested in gg4, wedding cake, jet fuel, cory cut, and a couple others you have. Please let me know


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 22, 2019)

the accounts i am speaking of came directly from the mouth of one of the people who accused him. she is a friend who worked for him and it made her so uncomfortable she quit. i am not just getting this from the internet randomly.

anyways, sorry for derailing the convo.

how 'bout that upcoming BBC x WC cross tho!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 22, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> the accounts i am speaking of came directly from the mouth of one of the people who accused him. she is a friend who worked for him and it made her so uncomfortable she quit. i am not just getting this from the internet randomly.
> 
> anyways, sorry for derailing the convo.
> 
> how 'bout that upcoming BBC x WC cross tho!


Those seeds are super healthy and looking really nice. I might upload a video later


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 22, 2019)

nc208 said:


> You should do a bit of quick research before accusing him of throwing slander. A google search of 1.2 seconds verified hes right.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/vancouversun.com/news/local-news/prince-of-pot-marc-emery-responds-to-allegations-of-sexual-harassment/amp


regardless it's not something to be thrown around true or not ... that's all I was saying ... and if you would have "researched" you would have saw I already addressed that issue


----------



## .Mammon. (Feb 22, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> marc emery is legitimately a piece of shit. i have friends who he fondled and came onto multiple times. dude is a creepy, greedy, out for self piece of shit. he doesn't care about cannabis activism as he claims, he just cares about capitalizing on cannabis for his own gain.
> no offence to you in any way, but i am from where he is from and have been bumping into him at events for half of my life. as i said, i also have MULTIPLE female friends who have claimed to have been sexually assaulted by him. guy gives me the fuckin creeps.


Those are some sad revelations Goats22, I hope your female friends are being supported appropriately.

I can only speak about my own experiences, which are from over 20 years ago and thousands of kilometers away, when I speak of my interactions with Emery. I acknowledge your experiences though.

Trying to support Heisen's efforts here, not trying to derail.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 22, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> regardless it's not something to be thrown around true or not ... that's all I was saying ... and if you would have "researched" you would have saw I already addressed that issue


Yes it is if it is true.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 22, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> the accounts i am speaking of came directly from the mouth of one of the people who accused him. she is a friend who worked for him and it made her so uncomfortable she quit. i am not just getting this from the internet randomly.
> 
> anyways, sorry for derailing the convo.
> 
> how 'bout that upcoming BBC x WC cross tho!


too many newspapers and other articles about it for it not to be true. Jodi left him over it I believe, or I read where she had never messed with him since prison, so maybe she found out first. His defense seemed pretty weak sauce from the articles I read. He was gettin younger gals stoned and sittin on his lap and other shit I guess. Made him out to be a Perv and the articles also said it had been goin on forever. No derailment here, all part of cannabis history and what better place to put it, than the place history is being made.


----------



## hhibrownsbacker (Feb 22, 2019)

I don't post much and sort of just lurk in the shadows but the more I read of this thread, the more it got my curiosity up. Im subbed. Got some good looking girls here. I cant wait to try them out.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 22, 2019)

well either way @Goats22 I'm sorry for putting you on blast and I wasn't trying to do so atall ... again I've just seen that situation ruin the lives of men and families and if it's not true there's really no turning a corner of it know what i mean? .. but really wasn't trying to call you out atall so I'm sorry.


----------



## Badrice08 (Feb 22, 2019)

Keep up the good work Heisen, without your guides on the RDWC I would have made many mistakes. My system is in amazing shape and pumping out the fire!


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> About 3 weeks on all of those.


Sweet thatll work out perfect then. I'll be able to pop half of pack of all of them. Soon as I get them.

And they will all be flowered under 500w of EB series Gen 2s. The Heisenbuild.


----------



## Badrice08 (Feb 22, 2019)

I saw somewhere in here mention of Bubba is that some old school bubba kush you said you might have seeds of? Would be an amazing trip down memory lane. Do you have a list somewhere of your current loads or is it just spread out in the page somewhere? (Was looking on page 1 hoping for a list)


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 22, 2019)

Badrice08 said:


> I saw somewhere in here mention of Bubba is that some old school bubba kush you said you might have seeds of? Would be an amazing trip down memory lane. Do you have a list somewhere of your current loads or is it just spread out in the page somewhere? (Was looking on page 1 hoping for a list)


Page 192


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Sweet thatll work out perfect then. I'll be able to pop half of pack of all of them. Soon as I get them.
> 
> And they will all be flowered under 500w of EB series Gen 2s. The Heisenbuild.
> View attachment 4287882


ohhh, purty! is that veg or flower?


----------



## Badrice08 (Feb 22, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Page 192


Thank you, that is buried as fuck


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 22, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Sweet thatll work out perfect then. I'll be able to pop half of pack of all of them. Soon as I get them.
> 
> And they will all be flowered under 500w of EB series Gen 2s. The Heisenbuild.
> View attachment 4287882


Beauty man, down the road I'd like to do something like that. Your app controlled functions you spoke of are very interesting.
I've got my parts for the new light coming, should be ready for pickup Monday. Yay. Mine will have six 97cri 3000k citizen 1212 cobs and an hlg-480C-2100A to power them. I've got one already been running awhile, like it a lot. Does very well, so building another. Nothing as fancy as yours though, like your light, pretty cool.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 22, 2019)

jimmy slim big said:


> well either way @Goats22 I'm sorry for putting you on blast and I wasn't trying to do so atall ... again I've just seen that situation ruin the lives of men and families and if it's not true there's really no turning a corner of it know what i mean? .. but really wasn't trying to call you out atall so I'm sorry.


all good


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 22, 2019)

Badrice08 said:


> I saw somewhere in here mention of Bubba is that some old school bubba kush you said you might have seeds of? Would be an amazing trip down memory lane. Do you have a list somewhere of your current loads or is it just spread out in the page somewhere? (Was looking on page 1 hoping for a list)


Current strains I'm using. These are all the clone onlys and took me a minute to find them. I got a few on trade when I lucked up and got a cut that alot of people wanted so I knew the right people to make trades with. In the clone game it's just a matter of knowing who has what and what they want for it. I've gotten clones just by knowing what someone else wanted and me not personally needing it but knowing someone else who had it to get the one I wanted. 

Here's the list

Katsu bubba kush
East coast sour diesel not the rez cut
91 chem skunk va
Ghost OG
Gorilla glue #4 joseys cut ( fuck him)
Wedding cake J jbeezy cut
Wedding pie cannarado cut
Adub (Atlanta cut
Sundae driver 19
Purple punch symbiotic cut
Sunset sherbert
Lava Cake #6
Orange daquri #1
Topanga canyon OG JungleBoys cut
Black banana cookies #9 solfire cut
Jet fuel OG
Stardawg Corey Cut
Mac1 caps cut
GMO

Alien OG ( selected from 400 seeds is all I know)
Had slurricane but it sucked so I killed it super low yielder

LOOKING for animal cookies 09 but people claiming they have it are fake and have no flower pics go figure. Also looking for triangle kush.

I'll be pheno hunting 400 black banana cookie X wedding cake in a couple months to find more clone only keepers.
Also wanna do a wedding cake X GG4 project to have a bad ass bridezilla to Make BX seeds to give out


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Current strains I'm using. These are all the clone onlys and took me a minute to find them. I got a few on trade when I lucked up and got a cut that alot of people wanted so I knew the right people to make trades with. In the clone game it's just a matter of knowing who has what and what they want for it. I've gotten clones just by knowing what someone else wanted and me not personally needing it but knowing someone else who had it to get the one I wanted.
> 
> Here's the list
> 
> ...


 Crazy lineup. You did some good trading.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 22, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> ohhh, purty! is that veg or flower?


It's all 3500k. Can be used from start to finish. But itll be used for flower only. And for some 12/12 from seed stuff. Every once in awhile I pop stuff and run 12/12 from seed to look nice stuff in older gear I have.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Current strains I'm using. These are all the clone onlys and took me a minute to find them. I got a few on trade when I lucked up and got a cut that alot of people wanted so I knew the right people to make trades with. In the clone game it's just a matter of knowing who has what and what they want for it. I've gotten clones just by knowing what someone else wanted and me not personally needing it but knowing someone else who had it to get the one I wanted.
> 
> Here's the list
> 
> ...


damn ... those bridezillas are gonna be straight fire!! nice call man!! really on all of them


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Current strains I'm using. These are all the clone onlys and took me a minute to find them. I got a few on trade when I lucked up and got a cut that alot of people wanted so I knew the right people to make trades with. In the clone game it's just a matter of knowing who has what and what they want for it. I've gotten clones just by knowing what someone else wanted and me not personally needing it but knowing someone else who had it to get the one I wanted.
> 
> Here's the list
> 
> ...


have you made a new updated list of crosses and things available? or are we still working with this one?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 22, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> have you made a new updated list of crosses and things available? or are we still working with this one?


It's getting updated as the days go by


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

OK I'll photo shop it to the list, lol ocd, I like things in order!


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 22, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> If I were you, so you don't have to deal with heatsinks, I would just get four QB120s in 3000k or 3500k for $120, and run them with the HLG-240H-24A driver. In the end it will be under $200. You could get by with two of those boards in that space, but they come in packs of four. If you run the four of them, you get better coverage, and that driver is dimmable.
> 
> https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/all/products/qb120-quantum-board?variant=14318973616177



Will this set up be good for flower in a 3x3 footprint?


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 22, 2019)

So far only 1 out of 3 of the jet fuel bastards popped. Might be my fault. Usually i use a seedling heat mat but i just moved and its still packed away so i used a heated blanket. It's a brand new heated blanket and I think it got too hot lol. So i just dropped 3 more into water. They're kinda funky looking and purple so Idk if they'll pop but we'll see. Either way big thanks to heisen.


----------



## Turpman (Feb 22, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Current strains I'm using. These are all the clone onlys and took me a minute to find them. I got a few on trade when I lucked up and got a cut that alot of people wanted so I knew the right people to make trades with. In the clone game it's just a matter of knowing who has what and what they want for it. I've gotten clones just by knowing what someone else wanted and me not personally needing it but knowing someone else who had it to get the one I wanted.
> 
> Here's the list
> 
> ...



I thinks your going to need a bigger weed shed soon. 
That's a shit tun of work just keeping that many cuts, let alone cloning, crossing, harvesting seed so on so on so on.........dont burn yourself out. We need seed.LOl


----------



## Turpman (Feb 22, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Sweet thatll work out perfect then. I'll be able to pop half of pack of all of them. Soon as I get them.
> 
> And they will all be flowered under 500w of EB series Gen 2s. The Heisenbuild.
> View attachment 4287882


Are those 4 footers? Just wondering you seem to use a lot of 2 foot, was wondering if there was a reason you use 2 over 4'?


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 22, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Will this set up be good for flower in a 3x3 footprint?


Yes, but it would be the BARE minimum. Many will tell you that with QBs/strips ypu need 30 watts/sqft, so that would match with a 2 x 4 space. A 3 x 3 would be one extra sqft, so minimum would really be 270 watts. I don't think it would make that much difference.

However, IMO, you really need 40 watts/sqft, so for a 3 x 3 I would shoot for 360 watts. You could run the four QB132s on a HLG-320H-36A. If you run at full blast, you will be running them a little hotter than their rated 75 watts each, but I do that in one of my spaces and it's fine. You could also dim it down to 300 watts and you would be running them at exactly their rated wattage. To get more efficient and a little cooler, you could ideally run six QB132s on that 320 watt driver.

If I was setting up a new 3 x 3 space right now, I would get two QB96 Elite V2s with heatsinks for $100 each and run them with a HLG-320H-54A ($80). So, around $300 for that.

HLG is selling that very fixture, that you can put together for $300, for $800 right now. They call it the HLG 360.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 22, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> EB series 1 footers have been run free air at 700mA no problems whatsoever none of my light builds have any heatsinks. Jus aluminum frame. The only reason eb series need to be mounted on is bc they are flimsy. They have an epoxy base pcb instead of alum. Theres a dude on here that has been running free aired eb series for over 17 months. Not one single outage or problem. 12hrs a day every day.


So, are you saying I need to attach the strips to pieces of aluminum? Sort of the same way a heatsink would be attached? Or do you simply mean the ends of the strips need to be connnected to a frame? If they must be attached the same way as a heatsink, would that be just basic aluminum strips or u-channel? How would I attach them....tape, glue, screws?

Also, do you run any other types of strips without heatsinks? I would be all over strips if I didn't need heatsinks.

I was always wondering if I could just use twice as many strips and run them at half power without a heatsink.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 23, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Yes, but it would be the BARE minimum. Many will tell you that with QBs/strips ypu need 30 watts/sqft, so that would match with a 2 x 4 space. A 3 x 3 would be one extra sqft, so minimum would really be 270 watts. I don't think it would make that much difference.
> 
> However, IMO, you really need 40 watts/sqft, so for a 3 x 3 I would shoot for 360 watts. You could run the four QB132s on a HLG-320H-36A. If you run at full blast, you will be running them a little hotter than their rated 75 watts each, but I do that in one of my spaces and it's fine. You could also dim it down to 300 watts and you would be running them at exactly their rated wattage. To get more efficient and a little cooler, you could ideally run six QB132s on that 320 watt driver.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. Ya I've checked out their prices and decided to pass on them doing it. I'd rather save the $500 and do it myself.


----------



## Traptito (Feb 23, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I would throw that in the trash before I had the pleasure to trim it haha


R.i.p


----------



## bighitter420 (Feb 23, 2019)

After a week of the flu kicking my ass Ive finally got the Jet Fuel soaking!


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 23, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> So, are you saying I need to attach the strips to pieces of aluminum? Sort of the same way a heatsink would be attached? Or do you simply mean the ends of the strips need to be connnected to a frame? If they must be attached the same way as a heatsink, would that be just basic aluminum strips or u-channel? How would I attach them....tape, glue, screws?
> 
> Also, do you run any other types of strips without heatsinks? I would be all over strips if I didn't need heatsinks.
> 
> I was always wondering if I could just use twice as many strips and run them at half power without a heatsink.


Kapton tape and screws both work. I think there's adhesive thermal pads.

You can certainly run them at 350ma and not need a heat sink of any kind, I don't know how great they'll be for growing. Not sure how the power curve effects light output, have to ask the expert that one . I use 350ma strips in 3500k and 4000k to give a little different spectrum more than anything else, they don't get hot at all. I can wrap my hand around them. I have them taped to my COB frame with 0 heat sink.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 23, 2019)

Very productive last week. Banana cookies S1 on preorder. Yay. Thanks Heisen for living the good life. Veg light frame built, just got to add the lights etc now. New 4x8 flower room walls n door built, just needs paint now. More cobs and a driver coming Monday for the additional flower light. Damn, I think I need a 2nd job to pay for all this lol. Maybe even a 3rd one to pay the electric bill after all the lights are running. LMFAO!!!


----------



## Traptito (Feb 23, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I am going to nickname my RV tub the model 8200
> 
> Hey bud so was it You or your boy choir members saying everyone here is fuck Boi idiots because when You and Your old school draft dodging cowards were smoking weed and dressing in Your Sisters clothes some of us were fighting killing and dying so You could sit in a basement and give Yourself some jolly pirate nickname of OG lol


Brooo really said "Old school draft dodging cowards" RIP LMAOOO


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 23, 2019)

My el Salvadorian brother seems excited!!
The heisen bastard seeds didnt pop.
I didnt preorder the mac1 x BBC , yet.
In the mean time ,
Seedsman - Jack herrer, Bruce banger, amnesia AF
Garden of green- cookie monster AF
Crop King- Blueberry
Mr. Nice - Early SkunkHaze

4 x 4 x 80.
Will try and put together my dumpster find 3500k recessed can lights that I will use for flower. In the meantime I have a t12 2x4 that has 3 led 3500k bulbs.
I used these as side lighting in the past with a 1000 w hps. But that was in a 6 x 8 concrete room in a basement. At my moms, of course. So I will usd something more energy and temp efficient while in someone elzes house running in dirt.
I used old coco 50/50 fox farns ocean forest. Next up,pot I'm deciding on what to use.
I have reaearched the TLO, ACT, some sipsystem this guy on RIU keeps informing me of.
Hahahaha
Any good recipes?


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 23, 2019)

A stolen pic obviously!
I like the design .I may patent this myself hahahahah
I'm thinking electrical pvc 1/2" , bent using a heat gun and placed into a 3/4" plumbing tee?
Hahahaha I'm thieving


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 23, 2019)

Traptito said:


> Brooo really said "Old school draft dodging cowards" RIP LMAOOO


Yes those old school hippies spit on my dad who had just spent 2 years as a Huey pilot doing med evacs so Yea I did say that and if anyone else doesn't like it then they can kiss my Rebel dick.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 23, 2019)

Not bad for Free.99!!! Got 5 out of a dumpster @ work


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 23, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Very productive last week. Banana cookies S1 on preorder. Yay. Thanks Heisen for living the good life. Veg light frame built, just got to add the lights etc now. New 4x8 flower room walls n door built, just needs paint now. More cobs and a driver coming Monday for the additional flower light. Damn, I think I need a 2nd job to pay for all this lol. Maybe even a 3rd one to pay the electric bill after all the lights are running. LMFAO!!!


i hear you bro my new tent and light build is costing a fortune my other half is gonna kill me if she figures out exactly how much ive spent lol


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 23, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> So, are you saying I need to attach the strips to pieces of aluminum? Sort of the same way a heatsink would be attached? Or do you simply mean the ends of the strips need to be connnected to a frame? If they must be attached the same way as a heatsink, would that be just basic aluminum strips or u-channel? How would I attach them....tape, glue, screws?
> 
> Also, do you run any other types of strips without heatsinks? I would be all over strips if I didn't need heatsinks.
> 
> I was always wondering if I could just use twice as many strips and run them at half power without a heatsink.


You can run the 560mm lengths ones at 700mA with zero heat sinks. If you go above that I'd use alum angle or or u channel. But 700mA and down all u need is alum frame to mount each end on. To jus hold the strip. I run eb series gen 2s, f series gen 3s, and H inFlux_L06 strips. Mounting any of those strips to jus 1x1 alum angle is plenty. No need for actual heatsinks. I have f series, eb series, h inFlux_L06 strips in multiple tents all only mounted to 1/16th thick alum angle. None of them get hot. You can lay your face on any of them.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 23, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Kapton tape and screws both work. I think there's adhesive thermal pads.
> 
> You can certainly run them at 350ma and not need a heat sink of any kind, I don't know how great they'll be for growing. Not sure how the power curve effects light output, have to ask the expert that one . I use 350ma strips in 3500k and 4000k to give a little different spectrum more than anything else, they don't get hot at all. I can wrap my hand around them. I have them taped to my COB frame with 0 heat sink.


You can run eb series 560mm up to 700mA without a heatsink.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 23, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Are those 4 footers? Just wondering you seem to use a lot of 2 foot, was wondering if there was a reason you use 2 over 4'?


I use the 2ft ones bc its cheaper to use 2 two footers to make a 4 footer than it is to buy a 4 footer. I dont have any 1120mm strips being used. All 560mm or 280mm.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 23, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I use the 2ft ones bc its cheaper to use 2 two footers to make a 4 footer than it is to buy a 4 footer. I dont have any 1120mm strips being used. All 560mm or 280mm.


In that photo you posted you have 16 2ft strips. Are you running that 500 watts into them? So that's like 30 watts per strip. Is that their max rated wattage?


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 23, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> In that photo you posted you have 16 2ft strips. Are you running that 500 watts into them? So that's like 30 watts per strip. Is that their max rated wattage?


Bridgelux rates the 560mm max 1400mA, but they can handle alot more. I've pushed 2400mA through them only mounted on 1" U channel from lowes. For an entire flower run. With only a fan blowing on the back. Nothing else. Mounted with thermal tape. Not 1.problem. they can be over driven 2x's but I wouldnt recommend it without really good cooling. 

I'm running 16 strips total. 8 on HLG-240H-c1400a and the other 8 on the same driver. 
21.6vdc @1.4A for a total of 30.24w per strip. For a total of 483.84w but I use A type drivers. 8 strips on the hlg-240h-c1400a will hit 252w. For a total of 504w if I wanted. But I dont need that much. I'll probably run them around 450w total.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 23, 2019)

Soooo @1diesel on thcfarmer can suck my short fat Italian coco.
I made the same post copy and paste and he booted me for it. What a fuck


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 23, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> Soooo @1diesel on thcfarmer can suck my short fat Italian coco.
> I made the same post copy and paste and he booted me for it. What a fuck


Everyone over there anymore sucks. All noob growers and ghosted accounts so people think those experienced growers are still there.


----------



## grotbags (Feb 23, 2019)

thought id see what all the fuss is about just got a preorder in for-

Sundae Driver X Wedding cake
Wedding Cake X Banana cookies
Banana cookies x Gorilla Glue
Stardawg Corey cut x Adub

didnt bother going for any S1's as im going on a treasure hunt!...


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 23, 2019)

grotbags said:


> thought id see what all the fuss is about just got a preorder in for-
> 
> Sundae Driver X Wedding cake
> Wedding Cake X Banana cookies
> ...


Nice!


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 23, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Bridgelux rates the 560mm max 1400mA, but they can handle alot more. I've pushed 2400mA through them only mounted on 1" U channel from lowes. For an entire flower run. With only a fan blowing on the back. Nothing else. Mounted with thermal tape. Not 1.problem. they can be over driven 2x's but I wouldnt recommend it without really good cooling.
> 
> I'm running 16 strips total. 8 on HLG-240H-c1400a and the other 8 on the same driver.
> 21.6vdc @1.4A for a total of 30.24w per strip. For a total of 483.84w but I use A type drivers. 8 strips on the hlg-240h-c1400a will hit 252w. For a total of 504w if I wanted. But I dont need that much. I'll probably run them around 450w total.


I really appreciate you taking the time to explain this stuff. I'm trying to switch over to strip builds and I want to make sure I do it in the best way possible for my situation. So, thank you!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 23, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> I really appreciate you taking the time to explain this stuff. I'm trying to switch over to strip builds and I want to make sure I do it the best way possible for my situation. So, thank you!


I wanna run a fuck ton of them! every bit of money I save by using strips I wanna throw it back into more strips basically cover ever inch of the roof of my tents, then I can run then at half! or something idk, I just want over kill!


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 23, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I wanna run a fuck ton of them! every bit of money I save by using strips I wanna throw it back into more strips basically cover ever inch of the roof of my tents, then I can run then at half! or something idk, I just want over kill!


That's exactly what I was planning to do. Install twice as many as needed and run them at half power. It's expensive in the beginning, but it would pay off over the long run in power savings. Also, those strips last forever, apparently, especially if you're running them at half power. Plus, doing it this way, it runs cooler, and you have complete coverage. I suppose you can also set the lights closer to the plants.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 23, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> I really appreciate you taking the time to explain this stuff. I'm trying to switch over to strip builds and I want to make sure I do it in the best way possible for my situation. So, thank you!


just made my first purchase of strips. look forward to seeing what they can do


----------



## Turpman (Feb 23, 2019)

I’ve had no burning issues with EB strips, you can run them real close. Also the .7A is a pretty conservative rating for non cooling. As long as you have some air flow you can go higher.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 23, 2019)

is there any threads showing off strip builds and maybe a newb to led intro? got some one going to build mine, but I don't have a clue as to what to even tell him! all I know is I want top of line, and i want over kill!!!


----------



## grotbags (Feb 23, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> is there any threads showing off strip builds and maybe a newb to led intro? got some one going to build mine, but I don't have a clue as to what to even tell him! all I know is I want top of line, and i want over kill!!!


have a look through the led section here plenty of chat about diy strip builds.
have a read of this http://ledgardener.com/diy-led-strip-build-designs-samsung-bridgelux/ some good basic info, he also has a good series of videos on the meanwell drivers as well that are worth a watch if led's are all new too you.


----------



## INF Flux (Feb 23, 2019)

Stoked to get in on the pre order! BBC FTW!
Best LED threads on RIU https://www.rollitup.org/f/led-and-other-lighting.124/
Strip build calculator http://ledgardener.com/parallel-strip-build-tool/
I love my EB's, have built 7 now and one QB build. I run supplemental uvb and am planning to add some deep and far reds.


----------



## INF Flux (Feb 23, 2019)

grotbags said:


> have a look through the led section here plenty of chat about diy strip builds.
> have a read of this http://ledgardener.com/diy-led-strip-build-designs-samsung-bridgelux/ some good basic info, he also has a good series of videos on the meanwell drivers as well that are worth a watch if led's are all new too you.


lol, beat me to it


----------



## grotbags (Feb 23, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> lol, beat me to it


haha you know what they say, great minds and all that........


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 23, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> just made my first purchase of strips. look forward to seeing what they can do


When I get down the road a ways I'll probably build me one of those as well. Light envy on all you strip builders. Lol. I got some pretty decent stuff going though, high power, super low heat, all cobs. Theyre cheap and powerful. That's what I need right now. Lol.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 23, 2019)

grotbags said:


> thought id see what all the fuss is about just got a preorder in for-
> 
> Sundae Driver X Wedding cake
> Wedding Cake X Banana cookies
> ...


Umm I think you may want to rethink your order unless I'm missing something. Those are all the free crosses being given out with a purchase of s1's. So you could have 8 packs of beans or 4 packs for the same price???? Why would you sacrifice them?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 23, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Umm I think you may want to rethink your order unless I'm missing something. Those are all the free crosses being given out with a purchase of s1's. So you could have 8 packs of beans or 4 packs for the same price???? Why would you sacrifice them?


He didnt want any s1s and asked if he could buy the crosses instead. So he got 4 6 packs and the other 6 packs are just combined into (4) 12 packs.
Genius if you ask me lol. Dude got 4 12 packs of fems shipped to the UK for 265 out the door.

48 fems with them crosses hes gonna find 1 or 2 plants worth having without a doubt


----------



## nc208 (Feb 23, 2019)

Yep, I knew it didnt sound right....that is a sweet deal. I want the 2 s1s I got but damn that's some clever thinking.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 23, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Yep, I knew it didnt sound right....that is a sweet deal. I want the 2 s1s I got but damn that's some clever thinking.


Yeah I'm not advertising selling the crosses until mid summer but dude did it right for sure. He insisted he didnt want any s1s so I was like fuck it. He is gonna be happy with what he picked


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 23, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah I'm not advertising selling the crosses until mid summer but dude did it right for sure. He insisted he didnt want any s1s so I was like fuck it. He is gonna be happy with what he picked


That's what I did too I wanted that WP X WC cross and I went and grabbed them right by the shorthairs , I'll grab WP S1s when they drop


----------



## grotbags (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Turpman (Feb 23, 2019)

I went with 18 4’ 600 wat HLG driver.

Guess file uploads are down?


----------



## Humprey Harris (Feb 23, 2019)

Are these seeds from elite cuts and if so have we seen proof ?
It's a lot of pages to find the answer 
Cheers


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 23, 2019)

Humprey Harris said:


> Are these seeds from elite cuts and if so have we seen proof ?
> It's a lot of pages to find the answer
> Cheers


Who's we?


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 23, 2019)

Humprey Harris said:


> Are these seeds from elite cuts and if so have we seen proof ?
> It's a lot of pages to find the answer
> Cheers


get to lookin, I'd say. Do you need handfed also?


----------



## Humprey Harris (Feb 23, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> get to lookin, I'd say. Do you need handfed also?


Why not


----------



## Humprey Harris (Feb 23, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Who's we?


Me and my gang of horny wombats


----------



## Humprey Harris (Feb 23, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea the are, all of them!
> 
> here just bc I'm always looking for an excuse to post my pics, from about an hour ago! View attachment 4288285


Awesome !


----------



## Humprey Harris (Feb 23, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> get to lookin, I'd say. Do you need handfed also?


Simple question just wanted to know if I do a buy they are the real deal.
How can anyone find that out unless they want to spend days reading from page 1


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 23, 2019)

Humprey Harris said:


> Are these seeds from elite cuts and if so have we seen proof ?
> It's a lot of pages to find the answer
> Cheers


The cuts I have and they are not plants from seeds of elite cuts. They are the elites.The seeds I'm making are F1s of them.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 23, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah I'm not advertising selling the crosses until mid summer but dude did it right for sure. He insisted he didnt want any s1s so I was like fuck it. He is gonna be happy with what he picked


That's what I did too I wanted that WP X WC cross and I went and grabbed them right by the shorthairs , I'll grab WP S1s when they drop


Heathen Raider said:


> That's what I did too I wanted that WP X WC cross and I went and grabbed them right by the shorthairs , I'll grab WP S1s when they drop





Turpman said:


> I went with 18 4’ 600 wat HLG driver.
> 
> Guess file uploads are down?





Opie1971 said:


> Who's we?


He is obviously French


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 23, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> The cuts I have and they are not plants from seeds of elite cuts. They are the elites.The seeds I'm making are S1s of them.


S1s fify lol


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 23, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> S1s fify lol


I was like damn...somehow Heisen figured out how to double reverse plants with some wizards brew


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 23, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah I'm not advertising selling the crosses until mid summer but dude did it right for sure. He insisted he didnt want any s1s so I was like fuck it. He is gonna be happy with what he picked


I didnt want any s1s either other than BBC s1 I preordered. I'm def lookn forward to running the crosses all at once of the BBC. Side by side. I'm cleaning out two flower tents just for these. The one I'm building the light for. And I'm gonna run em under my 660+ watt light with the added deep red and far reds.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 23, 2019)

I couldn’t help myself and had to taste the rainbow...


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 23, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I couldn’t help myself and had to taste the rainbow...


Somewhere someone is watercoloring thier junk right now lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 23, 2019)

Just checked the recent pollinated ones and there swelling up. Banana cookie x purple punch getting super swole. Added 2 91 chems tonight and a few others.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 23, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Just checked the recent pollinated ones and there swelling up. Banana cookie x purple punch getting super swole. Added 2 91 chems tonight and a few others.


Getting closer and closer to drop time . I'm excited


----------



## quiescent (Feb 23, 2019)

Gotta say if the BlackBerry kush has a word on the flavor of the BBC y'all are in for a real treat. Loaded myself up on all sorts of gas for a weekend of relaxation.



I'm thinking about making a mashed up cartridge to simulate the BBC x punch. I have enough of everything except for the fire on deck.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 23, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Gotta say if the BlackBerry kush has a word on the flavor of the BBC y'all are in for a real treat. Loaded myself up on all sorts of gas for a weekend of relaxation.
> 
> View attachment 4288492
> 
> I'm thinking about making a mashed up cartridge to simulate the BBC x punch. I have enough of everything except for the fire on deck.


Expect to see some definite keepers in the PP x BBC. Super excited to see them go.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 23, 2019)

Good because I got an empty tent waiting to get fucked!


----------



## quiescent (Feb 24, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Expect to see some definite keepers in the PP x BBC. Super excited to see them go.


It's pretty fuckin tasty. I was a little heavy handed on the BlackBerry since I was lower on the banana than I thought, but damn it's not gonna last lol.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 24, 2019)

quiescent said:


> It's pretty fuckin tasty. I was a little heavy handed on the BlackBerry since I was lower on the banana than I thought, but damn it's not gonna last lol.
> 
> View attachment 4288506


I'm smoking banana og right now, and it's fucking great!


----------



## keyown1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Just had a funeral yesterday for my great grandmother, and had family in from all over the country. It was about twenty of us that smoke. Reached in the stash for grape kush, jelly pie, the deputy, cookies n chem, banana cookies, some purple punch with only about a week's cure, there was gmo, supposedly orange cookies, and my uncle had what he called skunk. EVERYBODY'S favorite hands down was banana cookies.


----------



## boybelue (Feb 24, 2019)

You guys should really give them seeds a cure period. Give them a month or so, or throw them in the fridge/freezer. Most seasonal seeds need a cold spell to time their germination. Some even have multiple dormacys, hot, cold, hot, cold. They do this so they dont start life in the fall or during a warm spell before winter really gets started. Cannabis seeds will sprout for a short period after their ripening , I've had some outdoor plants completely pollinated have thousands of tails sticking out of the buds during rainy periods. But harvest the rest of those seeds and try to sprout them a week or two later with terrible germination rates. Trust me on this guys I've been growing and making my own seeds for 20 yrs a good overwintering and those germination percentages will be close to 100%.


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 24, 2019)

quiescent said:


> It's pretty fuckin tasty. I was a little heavy handed on the BlackBerry since I was lower on the banana than I thought, but damn it's not gonna last lol.
> 
> View attachment 4288506


Whats the cost on those puppies?


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 24, 2019)

I have to agree with ya on this for the most part. There is a time that it's almost impossible to get fresh, green seeds to germinate. It's just a matter of knowing "when" is the right time. There's too many variables and factors to determine exactly how long, but in my experience seeds should be allowed to dry out at least a couple weeks. I made a batch of C99 S1's last summer/fall, tried germinating a few a couple days after harvest= nada, a month later= 100% on germ rates.


----------



## Humprey Harris (Feb 24, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> The cuts I have and they are not plants from seeds of elite cuts. They are the elites.The seeds I'm making are F1s of them.


Straight answer thankyou 
S1


----------



## quiescent (Feb 24, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Whats the cost on those puppies?


My buddy gets them for $30 a piece wholesale and charges $60. I trade/get given them at wholesale so I use these bitches like an inhaler when I'm toking up away from home without a care.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

def a privilege to try the jet fuels. I had one get the smallest tail Ive ever seen, the rest never tailed at all. I'd agree with the above poster per the curing seeds, but I've had seeds fall off a plant and germ in the dirt right next to main plant. At any rate, be something to look forward to to possibly buy plus its a great thing to get to be a tester, even if the jet fuels didn't turn out. Thanks again, Heisen, waitin on the testers, lol


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I have to agree with ya on this for the most part. There is a time that it's almost impossible to get fresh, green seeds to germinate. It's just a matter of knowing "when" is the right time. There's too many variables and factors to determine exactly how long, but in my experience seeds should be allowed to dry out at least a couple weeks. I made a batch of C99 S1's last summer/fall, tried germinating a few a couple days after harvest= nada, a month later= 100% on germ rates.


you should have given KY some of those for as many as he's askin for, lol


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 24, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> you should have given KY some of those for as many as he's askin for, lol


Oh he has some (several). Lol.

Yes I have seen seeds that have sprouted while still on the plants, but it just seems like after they're harvested that there's a period where they won't germinate until they've dried a little.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

yea, I agree on the cure period, but I couldn't wait, lol


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 24, 2019)

What's GMO?


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> What's GMO?


there's google and there's a lil option on this site called search which will pull it up, but thanks for the post


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 24, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I have to agree with ya on this for the most part. There is a time that it's almost impossible to get fresh, green seeds to germinate. It's just a matter of knowing "when" is the right time. There's too many variables and factors to determine exactly how long, but in my experience seeds should be allowed to dry out at least a couple weeks. I made a batch of C99 S1's last summer/fall, tried germinating a few a couple days after harvest= nada, a month later= 100% on germ rates.





TerpyTyrone said:


> What's GMO?


Garlic Cookies.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 24, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I have to agree with ya on this for the most part. There is a time that it's almost impossible to get fresh, green seeds to germinate. It's just a matter of knowing "when" is the right time. There's too many variables and factors to determine exactly how long, but in my experience seeds should be allowed to dry out at least a couple weeks. I made a batch of C99 S1's last summer/fall, tried germinating a few a couple days after harvest= nada, a month later= 100% on germ rates.


Word has it You want to trade some of those Cindy's to Heathen


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 24, 2019)

quiescent said:


> It's pretty fuckin tasty. I was a little heavy handed on the BlackBerry since I was lower on the banana than I thought, but damn it's not gonna last lol.
> 
> View attachment 4288506


Man I'd love to try those. My state sucks giant gay donkey dick infested with aids.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> What's GMO?


skunkmaster flex's pheno he found out of a pack of Mamiko ChemD cookies and named it for the real girl scouts, who at the time he found it, was getting shit for their cookies being made with gmo products. Goes by many names now. Kinda like Green Crack, for some reason, that name offends folks, lmfao, so they'll call it something else.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 24, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> What's GMO?


GMO is awesome, here is a picture of s GMO x Swayze I grew out. Pure Chem funk, chronic halitosis, earthy mushrooms, and all around repulsive smelling.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 24, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Word has it You want to trade some of those Cindy's to Heathen


This is some good stuff brother, most phenos are 100% tropical fruit, while a few have a really cheesy funk to them, but when they're done the cheese fades into fruity cheese, really potent too. And fast flowering, here's a pic of one I'm about to harvest. Pic was taken last week at 40 days.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 24, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Man I'd love to try those. My state sucks giant gay donkey dick infested with aids.


So does mine but the USPS isn't just shipping hemp/luxury bird seed.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 24, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Word has it You want to trade some of those Cindy's to Heathen





Opie1971 said:


> This is some good stuff brother, most phenos are 100% tropical fruit, while a few have a really cheesy funk to them, but when they're done the cheese fades into fruity cheese, really potent too. And fast flowering, here's a pic of one I'm about to harvest. Pic was taken last week at 40 days.
> View attachment 4288700


My buddy with MS who I provide - gift loves the Cindy Apollo kind of stuff , and so do I so I am always on the hunt


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 24, 2019)

quiescent said:


> So does mine but the USPS isn't just shipping hemp/luxury bird seed.


Shipping seeds is kind of like showing off the Linn County white snake to a new lady friend , it's all in the presentation.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 24, 2019)

quiescent said:


> So does mine but the USPS isn't just shipping hemp/luxury bird seed.


Hook a brotha up.....


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 24, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> skunkmaster flex's pheno he found out of a pack of Mamiko ChemD cookies and named it for the real girl scouts, who at the time he found it, was getting shit for their cookies being made with gmo products. Goes by many names now. Kinda like Green Crack, for some reason, that name offends folks, lmfao, so they'll call it something else.


Mamiko's Chem Cookies (Chem D x GSC) is or was an impressive cross. I love that cross. I grew a pack and there were multiple keepers in the pack. Some serious nasty dough.
Still have another in the vault, waiting for the right time to sprout.

This plant was my favorite!
Wasn't sure if the hanger would bear the weight.


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 24, 2019)

Was GMO found from regular or fem seeds?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 24, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Was GMO found from regular or fem seeds?


Fem
There is no daddy ChemD or GSC


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 24, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> there's google and there's a lil option on this site called search which will pull it up, but thanks for the post


Were u trying to be a dick or?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 24, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> Were u trying to be a dick or?


most ppl are, just gotta let it go! on another note, a lot of ppl get mad, when you ask questions that can easily be answered just to hitting Google! just a bit of advise, do what u want! everyone else does!


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Fem
> There is no daddy ChemD or GSC


skunkmaster flex also had in the old days a cross of AJ's sour d x 91 chem that was straight fire also.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm not saying this is fact, I'm no Logic fanboy, but
I was reading through some posts on the farm, a while back, where Logic claimed that he was in Spain working with some dudes there, brought over his genetics including ChemD and forum cut GSC.
He made that cross and his partners turned around and robbed him of his seeds.
He had to leave Spain broke and then his ex partners started Mamiko Seeds.
It makes since to considering Mamiko doesn't make those seeds anymore, even though it was their flagship strain. Instead, they offer Trainwreck, Sour D, Casey Jones and various Afghan, Og crosses.
It makes sense to me, I don't think they ever had the Chem D cut and they can't get it, to recreate something they stole.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

He can come up with some dandy stories to cover his ass. I would never believe him no matter what he said. Mamiko started out doing cookie crosses as their main offering. Im pretty sure with DNA and all the others that went to Spain in the last few yrs not knowing what was gonna happen in US with legalization, they could get the ChemD cut. They had so many different cookie crosses, they had to have a decent loop to get em from. Logic just trying to cover his lying ass. It really is a shame they wasn't phone cam or vid of the DNA boys handing him his ass in Amsterdam.


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 24, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> LOOKING for animal cookies 09 but people claiming they have it are fake and have no flower pics go figure. Also looking for triangle kush.



Alot of guys running that in b.c. hit 800 for a charity auction over holidays . 
That list is nutz bro absolutely badass. 
Have you considered fcgsc cant find s1 on the interweb anywhere plus it breeds well.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 24, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Alot of guys running that in b.c. hit 800 for a charity auction over holidays .
> That list is nutz bro absolutely badass.
> Have you considered fcgsc cant find s1 on the interweb anywhere plus it breeds well.


Got OGKB in the works now. Might consider putting it in a couple crosses in the near future. 

Topanga is hauling ass so 2 more weeks I'll have cuts to get rooted.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 24, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Got OGKB in the works now. Might consider putting it in a couple crosses in the near future.
> 
> Topanga is hauling ass so 2 more weeks I'll have cuts to get rooted.


have you gotten to flower out the Topanga yet? was just wondering what else you can tell us about it. I looked it up online, but sadly it's same old crap and not a ton of info!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 24, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> have you gotten to flower out the Topanga yet? was just wondering what else you can tell us about it. I looked it up online, but sadly it's same old crap and not a ton of info!


IG is the best place to find info on alot of this stuff. Google is gonna give you a bunch of garbage.

#topangacanyonog


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 24, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> IG is the best place to find info on alot of this stuff. Google is gonna give you a bunch of garbage.
> 
> #topangacanyonog


 you wasn't lying, there a shit ton on ig, takes some work to find it all, but dam!

speaking of do u or anyone have some suggestions on who to follow on ig?

my user name is green_256


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 24, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> you wasn't lying, there a shit ton on ig, takes some work to find it all, but dam!
> 
> speaking of do u or anyone have some suggestions on who to follow on ig?
> 
> my user name is green_256


I was just told to avoid someone who goes by green_256 something about a donkey a 2nd floor balcony and soiled panties


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 24, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> you wasn't lying, there a shit ton on ig, takes some work to find it all, but dam!
> 
> speaking of do u or anyone have some suggestions on who to follow on ig?
> 
> my user name is green_256


Follow the Jungle Boys, it's there baby, isn't it?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 24, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> you wasn't lying, there a shit ton on ig, takes some work to find it all, but dam!
> 
> speaking of do u or anyone have some suggestions on who to follow on ig?
> 
> my user name is green_256


I follow oni and seedjunky. Stopped following cap and archive cause they straight crying and shit 24 7 about what everyone else is doing instead of worrying about there own shit. Use to follow jungleboys but there to cool and big to give out any info on there setups. 
Yeah I'm gonna hand out a cut so I can cry when people use it to make seeds. Straight up bitch boy shit IMO. 

Now I mostly just follow all the little guys and people that follow me that wanna run my gear. 

Sick of the OG crowd and there entitled attitudes cause they been out in the open for a while. I was shocked to realize josey was a straight up clown wearing the suit and shoes. I would be honored if people was making seeds with my cuts but them dudes got it backwards as fuck. If it wasnt for the people using there gear they would be just a bunch of regular ass growers kicking pots around and shit


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I follow oni and seedjunky. Stopped following cap and archive cause they straight crying and shit 24 7 about what everyone else is doing instead of worrying about there own shit. Use to follow jungleboys but there to cool and big to give out any info on there setups.
> Yeah I'm gonna hand out a cut so I can cry when people use it to make seeds. Straight up bitch boy shit IMO.
> 
> Now I mostly just follow all the little guys and people that follow me that wanna run my gear.
> ...


wearing suits and shoes, or being wannabe gangsta rappas seems to me on there.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 24, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I follow oni and seedjunky. Stopped following cap and archive cause they straight crying and shit 24 7 about what everyone else is doing instead of worrying about there own shit. Use to follow jungleboys but there to cool and big to give out any info on there setups.
> Yeah I'm gonna hand out a cut so I can cry when people use it to make seeds. Straight up bitch boy shit IMO.
> 
> Now I mostly just follow all the little guys and people that follow me that wanna run my gear.
> ...


yea, I found cap, a few days ago, haven't seen a single post that didn't have to do with someone selling his cuts or his males and stupid shit for 100k like who tf buys 100k for a fucking male!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 24, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I was just told to avoid someone who goes by green_256 something about a donkey a 2nd floor balcony and soiled panties


hey man don't be giving away my secrets to the donkey show, I gotta get ppl there first...


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea, I found cap, a few days ago, haven't seen a single post that didn't have to do with someone selling his cuts or his males and stupid shit for 100k like who tf buys 100k for a fucking male!


That magnum opus Whyte runs is 1000$ a pack on strainly, lolol, I shit you not.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 24, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I follow oni and seedjunky. Stopped following cap and archive cause they straight crying and shit 24 7 about what everyone else is doing instead of worrying about there own shit. Use to follow jungleboys but there to cool and big to give out any info on there setups.
> Yeah I'm gonna hand out a cut so I can cry when people use it to make seeds. Straight up bitch boy shit IMO.
> 
> Now I mostly just follow all the little guys and people that follow me that wanna run my gear.
> ...


I posted in caps thread if you think of a seed like a stud dog how you gonna take a stud fee then tell a motherfucker he can't sell any of the puppies it's fucking retarded


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 24, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> That magnum opus Whyte runs is 1000$ a pack on strainly, lolol, I shit you not.


Whoever buys that I got some F2 Ben Dover Haze for Ya


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 24, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I follow oni and seedjunky. Stopped following cap and archive cause they straight crying and shit 24 7 about what everyone else is doing instead of worrying about there own shit. Use to follow jungleboys but there to cool and big to give out any info on there setups.
> Yeah I'm gonna hand out a cut so I can cry when people use it to make seeds. Straight up bitch boy shit IMO.
> 
> Now I mostly just follow all the little guys and people that follow me that wanna run my gear.
> ...


#seedjunky_jbreezy
I follow some of the folks that supply Seed Junky with his pictures like #lovin_in_her_eyes 
I like #redeyed_genetics #duke_diamond_va #csi_humboldt #skunk_va #deepspacecreations_lic to name a few.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

hard not to follow skunkva, pbud, csi, ricky and krome, duke, etc. Hardly see much drama on their pics and posts. I even follow Heisen, lol.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 24, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> hard not to follow skunkva, pbud, csi, ricky and krome, duke, etc. Hardly see much drama on their pics and posts. I even follow Heisen, lol.


I don't use IG cause after I posted a pic of my ladies, IG asks for my phone number. Won't let me login without it. I just browse but don't have an account. Looking up strain names is $ sometimes on IG. #tranquilelephantizer is a good one. #sunshinedaydream has a lot of pics of hippie chicks + the strain. it really depends on the name.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> I don't use IG cause after I posted a pic of my ladies, IG asks for my phone number. Won't let me login without it. I just browse but don't have an account. Looking up strain names is $ sometimes on IG. #tranquilelephantizer is a good one. #sunshinedaydream has a lot of pics of hippie chicks + the strain. it really depends on the name.


I can't post shit on a laptop on IG, but I can follow and comment like a muthatrucka, lmfao I do like that if you are basically polite, you can ask them guys anything and they'll answer. Like talking to zoolander the other day trying to figure out what the old TRC strain Blue Dancer is I have acquired by a diamond friend and we figured it out. Zoo says its one of his top 3 of all time.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 24, 2019)

Man I stay away from IG most of it is #Cleveland_Steamer fuck them bonesmugglers


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

lmfao


----------



## chatttimes (Feb 24, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Use to follow jungleboys but there to cool and big to give out any info on there setups.


There is a video on youtube from 2016...unfortunately its a video from another dude i dont care much for, Berner.
but they do a short walk through and give you a glimpse of some irrigation equipment and shit. Jungle boys part starts around 7:30. prob old news but an interesting watch for me to see some other setups and prices in the shops on their jars was cool


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 24, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> hey man don't be giving away my secrets to the donkey show, I gotta get ppl there first...


Lovin_in_her_eyes is a badass female grower mostly ethos but she runs a bunch of gear

Jungle.boys paid 50k for 1 fan #50kafan


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 24, 2019)

Not.for a fans cancer treatment were talking a wind moving fan


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> LOOKING for animal cookies 09 but people claiming they have it are fake and have no flower pics go figure.


The dude @ cult classics might have it because 'Nurse Ratchet' is 09 Animal Cookies x R6. 
I've got an extra pack of NR if you want it.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm not on the gram but I used to follow #snowhighseeds
#thenaturefarm
#duke_diamond_va
#sffluxcapacitor
#powerzzzup


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 24, 2019)

Seed porn time. Took a couple pics

Black banana cookies loaded with wedding cake, the rest look the same. S1s are loaded,adub,purple punch all of em that pollinated them took real good 

 


Mac1 loaded with GG4 pollen seeds. 

 



Stardawg Corey loaded with Adub seeds.
I have for more Corey plants waiting to get hit in a couple weeks




 


Ghost OG loaded with S1s

 

Sundae Driver loaded with banana cookies.
All the sundaes are knocked up good.

 



Wedding cake loaded with S1s

I have 7 more wedding cakes to hit with various shit.

 


Stay tuned more to come


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> The dude @ cult classics might have it because 'Nurse Ratchet' is 09 Animal Cookies x R6.
> I've got an extra pack of NR if you want it.


I'm good man . Thanks though. If I'm gonna hunt a cut its gonna be 200 plants. Not so much into a pack. Not saying a bad ass plant cant be found in a pack just saying for breeding purposes


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 24, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'm good man . Thanks though. If I'm gonna hunt a cut its gonna be 200 plants. Not so much into a pack. Not saying a bad ass plant cant be found in a pack just saying for breeding purposes


i think he meant that since they use it in one of their crosses, they have it and you could maybe broker a deal with them for it. but i assume you're only looking for it if it pretty much falls in your lap with all of the other shit you are doing currently.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 24, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> i think he meant that since they use it in one of their crosses, they have it and you could maybe broker a deal with them for it. but i assume you're only looking for it if it pretty much falls in your lap with all of the other shit you are doing currently.


Yeah they wont answer a simple question related to a seed let alone a cut. I'm sure I'll come across it eventually. Not a big deal.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I'm not on the gram but I used to follow #snowhighseeds
> #thenaturefarm
> #duke_diamond_va
> #sffluxcapacitor
> #powerzzzup


Man, I've been on a kind of skunk hunt, and I was all excited about the nature farm. On one of the nature farm threads here on RIU this dude grew out two or three of his skunk strains, corpse flower being one of them, and the skunk 18, multiple phenos, and there wasn't one hint of skunk in any of them. What a disappointment. I mean, I understand that not every plant is going to have the skunk in it, but this guy grew out like three strains and 4 or 5 phenos of each. Decided not to go that route.


----------



## Swetlana (Feb 25, 2019)

Man I hope you find a way to get these seeds to europe. I really really want to grow them out !


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 25, 2019)

Swetlana said:


> Man I hope you find a way to get these seeds to europe. I really really want to grow them out !


he does international shipping, buyer just covers cost of shipping


----------



## Swetlana (Feb 25, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> he does international shipping, buyer just covers cost of shipping


For real? I've searched this thread and found a couple of post where @Heisenbeans states he's looking into shipping seeds over the pond..
However. Great news!


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 25, 2019)

Swetlana said:


> For real? I've searched this thread and found a couple of post where @Heisenbeans states he's looking into shipping seeds over the pond..
> However. Great news!


yeah hes confirmed that he will ship international as long as shipping costs are covered


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 25, 2019)

Swetlana said:


> For real? I've searched this thread and found a couple of post where @Heisenbeans states he's looking into shipping seeds over the pond..
> However. Great news!


He's already done it to the UK


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 25, 2019)

Nice update @Heisenbeans. F*ck everytime you do an update, I second guess my choices! I'm kinda wanting to replace my katsu bubba S1's with something else.Any suggestions? I have my finger on my emails trigger!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 25, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nice update @Heisenbeans. F*ck everytime you do an update, I second guess my choices! I'm kinda wanting to replace my katsu bubba S1's with something else.Any suggestions? I have my finger on my emails trigger!


They are all good choices why rethink it?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 25, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I follow oni and seedjunky. Stopped following cap and archive cause they straight crying and shit 24 7 about what everyone else is doing instead of worrying about there own shit. Use to follow jungleboys but there to cool and big to give out any info on there setups.
> Yeah I'm gonna hand out a cut so I can cry when people use it to make seeds. Straight up bitch boy shit IMO.
> 
> Now I mostly just follow all the little guys and people that follow me that wanna run my gear.
> ...


The JUNGLEBoys started on the Forums.
You came on these forums in 2018, Like who are you Calm ThySelf down.

You are mashing up other peoples strains.

Most of the stuff or genetics I see you with is wedding cake or pure ghost and other's hybrids.

You hardly have access to Clone Onlys. 

What creation of your own have you made Close to Wedding Cake from seedJunkies or Mac from Capulator.

Something where you create your own male and also something that has no "hype parents"


----------



## quiescent (Feb 25, 2019)

Bro....... lol.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 25, 2019)

jungle boys also had a warehouse burn down recently didn't they? Keep making them crosses Heisen, I see folks all over making basically same, I seen a pack of wedding cake f4 today on IG, lol. And who don't know how long Heisen was at the pharm. You really have to laugh at the youngsters these days who didn't get to experience the old days, to know how much the new days every one is sayin fuck it and doin what they want to do. DId you see JJ ask Cap bout his Stardawg f2's. LMFAO I guess he needed JJ's permission on an f2. Its starting to get funny.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 25, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> They are all good choices why rethink it?


Because I now have beans with bubba in them.I don't have any of the other's,even in a cross.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 25, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah they wont answer a simple question related to a seed let alone a cut. I'm sure I'll come across it eventually. Not a big deal.


Whoever runs Cult Classics is notorious for neglecting the 'business' side of his business. 
And the web site is a shit show. Not current and you can't even buy anything! 

But they may have 09 Animal Cookies...


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 25, 2019)

My cut! My strain! Go home!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 25, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> jungle boys also had a warehouse burn down recently didn't they? Keep making them crosses Heisen, I see folks all over making basically same, I seen a pack of wedding cake f4 today on IG, lol. And who don't know how long Heisen was at the pharm. You really have to laugh at the youngsters these days who didn't get to experience the old days, to know how much the new days every one is sayin fuck it and doin what they want to do. DId you see JJ ask Cap bout his Stardawg f2's. LMFAO I guess he needed JJ's permission on an f2. Its starting to get funny.


Ahh yes "the old days".. when there were ethical weed fairys who gave out free weed that was 1000x better than anything in the past 20 years. Stupid ass youngsters... used to be able to get a coke for a nickel and a bag of coke for $5


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 25, 2019)

just a different mindset before IG. Everyone can do as they want and whine and cry as they want. oh, yea, and everyone is a master gardener who knows all and who knows best for everyone else. LMFAO And herms can never be grower error, LOLOLOLOL

Happy Birthday Ric Flair, Woooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 25, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The JUNGLEBoys started on the Forums.
> You came on these forums in 2018, Like who are you Calm ThySelf down.
> 
> You are mashing up other peoples strains.
> ...


Dont You have some livestock to sneak up on?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 25, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> just a different mindset before IG. Everyone can do as they want and whine and cry as they want. oh, yea, and everyone is a master gardener who knows all and who knows best for everyone else. LMFAO And herms can never be grower error, LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Happy Birthday Ric Flair, Woooooooooooooooooo!


Wrestling died when the Horsemen disbanded


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 25, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> just a different mindset before IG. Everyone can do as they want and whine and cry as they want. oh, yea, and everyone is a master gardener who knows all and who knows best for everyone else. LMFAO And herms can never be grower error, LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Happy Birthday Ric Flair, Woooooooooooooooooo!


People have always done those things.. It's not like they invented IG and then people started acting an ass. Before IG people were on the boards acting like they knew everything.. Before the boards people were in the magazines acting like they knew everythings and spreading a lot of misinformation etc. Before the internet there were the same issues, you're just now able to interact with a lot more people without even brushing your hair/teeth.

People take themselves, and this weed shit in particular, too seriously and care wayyy too much about other people and what they think. If people dont like what you're doing, and you're not hurting anybody, put the fuckers on ignore and leave them in your dust. Fuck even giving them the time of day


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 25, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Dont You have some livestock to sneak up on?


Don't you have any genetics or plants to post

Show some of your work.

Haven't seen you show/post a plant yet, you a Narc or something? Asking for MYself!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 25, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Don't you have any genetics or plants to post
> 
> Show some of your work.
> 
> Haven't seen you show/post a plant yet, you a Narc or something? Asking for MYself!


I have posted pics before bonesmuggler first second with my military background and intelligence if I was a narc Your mouth breathing ass would already be getting shower raped .


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 25, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> View attachment 4289374 View attachment 4289370 View attachment 4289372 View attachment 4289373 View attachment 4289374
> I have posted pics before bonesmuggler first second with my military background and intelligence if I was a narc Your mouth breathing ass would already be getting shower raped .


Your genetics and grow is trash. No real trash. Been on all these forums riu/thcfarm /icmag so forth.

Stop growing now.

Whats an EBT card never heard of that before. You seem to have experience being poorness, and trying to put it onto me.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 25, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Poorness? You fucking 50 iq loser my grows are hobby and I am far from the best grower and I never once claimed to be great at it , you are a fucking clown and that mouth of yours is cashing checks that your ass can't cover someday it's gonna cost ya so do Yourself a favor quit running Your mouth because every time You open it You confirm what is already suspected, your a fucking mental midget


Dammit, I never had proper sentence structure, so let me write the First Part again
You seem to have experience being poor!
I have never been on welfare, have a degree and great at what I do.

NOW
You wrote too me First. Now deal with what comes with it. But continue that budget rent a grow of yours.

Never seen you with a breeders pack of anything on AnY forum fr 2009!

But yeah tag me and someone when you learn to grow!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 25, 2019)

edit: fwiw I grew up pretty broke.. remember government food boxes (the orange juice out the can was the worst) while my mom bust her ass through school while serving tables. So if anyone has any questions about experiencing being broke, feel free to holler at your boy 

... and I used to be the EBT card king. I would buy _anybodys_ stamps lol.. That was back when I didnt give a fuck if someone else went hungry


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 25, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> edit: fwiw I grew up pretty broke.. remember government food boxes (the orange juice out the can was the worst) while my mom bust her ass through school while serving tables. So if anyone has any questions about experiencing being broke, feel free to holler at your boy
> 
> ... and I used to be the EBT card king. I would buy _anybodys_ stamps lol.. That was back when I didnt give a fuck if someone else went hungry


@Heathen Raider 

Thought he would mention Ebt Intially! Those are the shit, I just don't identify with them.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 25, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> in 2009 I was touring that dog you see burning to top 10 in the rankings for his breed and going all over North America getting paid as a handler at shows growing weed can't be done much when your 1000 miles from home I parlayed that into a 65 acre farm that now houses my budget grows and will stay budget grows till the land is paid off


Show BETTER weed / Marijuana / Kush pictures. Better yet Don't, We know you have nothing better to show. 

With that I'm off this!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 25, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> in 2009 I was touring that dog you see burning to top 10 in the rankings for his breed and going all over North America getting paid as a handler at shows growing weed can't be done much when your 1000 miles from home I parlayed that into a 65 acre farm that now houses my budget grows and will stay budget grows till the land is paid off


Getting the keys to my own home was one of the best feelings of my life.. There was definitely a time in my life where it was nothing but a pipe dream. Good job on hustling up! You guys are both good guys living your best lives.. Lets all keep it up


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 25, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> IG is the best place to find info on alot of this stuff. Google is gonna give you a bunch of garbage.
> 
> #topangacanyonog


When I google I find IG stuff ...???


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 25, 2019)

I deleted the posts I could they were in bad taste and cluttering up his thread I reacted badly and lowered myself to the level of the people who were attacking a persons right to use. Genetics they paid for I do apologize


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 25, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I deleted the posts I could they were in bad taste and cluttering up his thread I reacted badly and lowered myself to the level of the people who were attacking a persons right to use. Genetics they paid for I do apologize


Its snickers time Brother ...Have a bite .


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 25, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I deleted the posts I could they were in bad taste and cluttering up his thread I reacted badly and lowered myself to the level of the people who were attacking a persons right to use. Genetics they paid for I do apologize


Your comments are a reflection of you. When you speak in anger You show your TRUE SELF.
@blowincherrypie

Watch how people act when people get under their skin and how they react. It's them period!

F#$k all that apology shit! 
"OWN WHO YOU ARE"


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 25, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Dammit, I never had proper sentence structure, so let me write the First Part again
> You seem to have experience being poor!
> I have never been on welfare, have a degree and great at what I do.
> 
> ...


You're degree's not worth a piss mate, I'd take it back and ask why you can't spell or structure sentences properly.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 25, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> You're degree's not worth a piss mate, I'd take it back and ask why you can't spell or structure sentences properly.


Correct me then
Seems like you can't read. I said I have never had proper sentence structure. 

Doctors cannot spell or have good handwriting and guess what, they have their what? 

But glad you thought you , actually were going somewhere with your comments


----------



## nc208 (Feb 25, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> edit: fwiw I grew up pretty broke.. remember government food boxes (the orange juice out the can was the worst) while my mom bust her ass through school while serving tables. So if anyone has any questions about experiencing being broke, feel free to holler at your boy
> 
> ... and I used to be the EBT card king. I would buy _anybodys_ stamps lol.. That was back when I didnt give a fuck if someone else went hungry


Honestly I don't even know why someones income level comes into play. Speaks volumes of their character if they have to put people down by resorting to "your poor, so you must not be worth anything"

What's with the burning cross in those pics??? WTF

FWIW..... I used to couch surf in my bro's basements eating k mart nachos in chaep undies growing dank herb. so what of it????
Now i get paid to grow dope, shit changes don't act like y'alls shit don't stink at some point n life.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 25, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Your comments are a reflection of you. When you speak in anger You show your TRUE SELF.
> @blowincherrypie
> 
> Watch how people act when people get under their skin and how they react. It's them period!
> ...


Meh.. this is the internet. Only thing you can control is yourself and how you react. 

Honestly, you guys were both acting like pricks.. one of those moments where Im like "damn.. I hope that's not how I act when I disagree with someone.. but it probably is"


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 25, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Correct me then


Re-read it and correct your own demeaning fuck ups yourself, I haven't got time to edit 'your' posts


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 25, 2019)

It was snickers time for me


blowincherrypie said:


> Meh.. this is the internet. Only thing you can control is yourself and how you react.
> 
> Honestly, you guys were both acting like pricks.. one of those moments where Im like "damn.. I hope that's not how I act when I disagree with someone.. but it probably is"


Yea u do it too .
You did this to me just a while back .
Chill


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 25, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> It was snickers time for me
> 
> Yea u do it too .
> You did this to me just a while back .
> Chill


motherfucker you chill.. Im trying to get my god damned kumbaya on!!


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 25, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> You're degree's not worth a piss mate, I'd take it back and ask why you can't spell or structure sentences properly.


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 25, 2019)

coreywebster said:


>


Sensi's 'Super Skunk' was fantastic, back when she was on the telly!!!


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 25, 2019)

For those who don't know, I'm her husband, Lmfao


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 25, 2019)

Just for @coreywebster........................ya know how knicknames 'stick', well I play football like a one legged taxi driver


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 25, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> For those who don't know, I'm her husband, Lmfao


Could be worse, you could be named after this prick from a slightly gay 80s skating movie!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Could be worse, you could be named after this prick from a slightly gay 80s skating movie!


Your parents must have been like totally Rad.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2019)

Maybe @Heisenbeans could tag me when there's something worthwhile to read in this thread?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 25, 2019)

Super funny to me these dudes are preaching from the hilltops about F1s and S1s suck and wont give you any representation of the parents but they get super pissed off when people make F1s with there clones Haha. Saying we have to ask them for permission to make F1s or 2s with there clone only moms.
If the offspring sucked than it shouldn't even be a thing. They all know there fukin hypocrites and insist on being as contradictory as these retarded as mumble rappers so they can keep selling 200 packs of seeds so everyone thinks they are getting some truly special shit.
If I was growing a field of corn I would want stabilized hybrids but if i was looking for 1 to keep in a field I would want all F2 hybrids.

I'm gonna keep doing what I do and the rest can get a comfortable spot up under these nuts. No human being on this planet is gonna tell me how I have to make seeds with when everyone of them are eating produce that came from heirloom varietys stolen from the Indians. They can seriously suck my ass.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 25, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Its snickers time Brother ...Have a bite .


----------



## boybelue (Feb 25, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> produce that came from heirloom varietys stolen from the Indians. They can seriously suck my ass.


 Yep, corn, squash and beans. The three sisters!


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 25, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Correct me then
> Seems like you can't read. I said I have never had proper sentence structure.
> 
> Doctors cannot spell or have good handwriting and guess what, they have their what?
> ...


Since you edited your post, I'll add a little ditty too,(the proper way to use 'too'). I don't give a shit how intelligent/successful you are, trying to belittle people for being poorer than you, makes you look like a CUNT!!!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 25, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Since you edited your post, I'll add a little ditty too,(the proper way to use 'too'). I don't give a shit how intelligent/successful you are, trying to belittle people for being poorer than you, makes you look like a CUNT!!!


Dudes one of caps fluffers nothing more. Showed up only to talk from his ass and ask for some sore throat syrup coming out of caps thread. Nothing more or less


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 25, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> It was snickers time for me
> 
> Yea u do it too .
> You did this to me just a while back .
> Chill


Sorry @blowincherrypie this was meant for L2K My deepest apologizes


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 25, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> You're degree's not worth a piss mate, I'd take it back and ask why you can't spell or structure sentences properly.


U talkin to me? Because my degree wasn't earned with an ink pen, it was earned killing skinnies on the Streets of Mogidishu and killing Republican Guard Takwalana Division at 73rd Easting , it was earned by a wife dying from cancer at 29 and being a single dad who never took welfare or got child support , it was earned being on call for a plant working double shifts so my kids could be in good schools and have the same in clothes as richer kids so fuck You and Your degree and since u are so high profile big man in weed world maybe I'll give u the chance to call me a cunt in person I hope that day comes


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 25, 2019)

im not sure, but I think he meant the other guy, L2K


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> U talkin to me? Because my degree wasn't earned with an ink pen, it was earned killing skinnies on the Streets of Mogidishu and killing Republican Guard Takwalana Division at 73rd Easting , it was earned by a wife dying from cancer at 29 and being a single dad who never took welfare or got child support , it was earned being on call for a plant working double shifts so my kids could be in good schools and have the same in clothes as richer kids so fuck You and Your degree and since u are so high profile big man in weed world maybe I'll give u the chance to call me a cunt in person I hope that day comes


Dude, I'm not even paying much attention to all this drivel and I know that @DonBrennon was referring to a comment made by @Lightgreen2k.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 25, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> im not sure, but I think he meant the other guy, L2K


yup me too


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 25, 2019)

remember we are here for the beans


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 25, 2019)

Mac x's


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 25, 2019)

These people are ridiculous. Did Sacred Seeds get permission from the Afghan, Mexican, and Colombian farmers when they created Skunk #1? Did Neville ask Sacred Seeds and the farmers for permission? Did all these assholes accusing Heisen of stealing create their own strains of GG#4, etc, from landraces, spending generations breeding them? Did they ask Neville, Shantibaba, Ben Dronker's, etc, for permission? Hell no. Essentially, that's where all of these cuts originated. The hypocrisy is sickening. What cracks me up is how they say Heisen is capitalizing on all their "hard work", as if they spent years breeding these cuts, rather than getting a lucky pheno. Bottom line is they're jealous. And greedy. They know that Heisen is giving us an affordable alternative to their $200 packs, and the last thing they want is for us to have alternatives. They want to be the only source of these genetics, so they can charge us whatever they want. That is what's important to them. Heisen, on the other hand, could be like them and charge more, but he prefers to make it accessible to us. Thx, Heisen!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 25, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> These people are ridiculous. Did Sacred Seeds get permission from the Afghan, Mexican, and Colombian farmers when they created skunk #1? Did Neville ask Sacred Seeds and the farmers for permission? Did all these assholes accusing heisen of stealing create their own strains of GG#4, etc, from landraces, spending generations breeding them? Did they ask Neville, Shantibaba, Ben Dronker's, etc, permission? Hell no. Essentially, that's where all of these cuts originated. The hypocrisy is sickening. What cracks me up is how they say Heisen is capitalizing on all their "hard work", as if they spent years breeding these cuts, rather than getting a lucky pheno. Bottom line is they're jealous. And greedy. They know that Heisen is giving us an affordable alternative to their $200 packs, and the last thing they want is for us to have alternatives. They want to be the only source of these genetics, so they can charge us whatever they want. That is what is important to them. Heisen, on the other hand, could be like them and charge more, but he prefers to make it accessible to us. Thx, Heisen!


At the end of the day that is really what it comes down to. Good thing I'm my own person and dont give a shit about cool kid clubs and members only jackets. I've seen some of them so called OG growers and they wouldn't even qualify to sweep my floors. They can keep there imaginary patents on this shit. I'm in my lane and NEVER claimed otherwise. If someone sends me a cut or I find it on the side of the road growing out of a cow turd if its good in gonna use it. No sugar coating or BS here.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 25, 2019)

so anyway did I miss any updates?


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 25, 2019)

V256.420 said:


>


u must live in Bama as well, huh! 

lmfao dam clown(not you man), I gotta stop entertaining these dudes! and focus more on my ladies!


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 25, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Correct me then
> Seems like you can't read. I said I have never had proper sentence structure.
> 
> Doctors cannot spell or have good handwriting and guess what, they have their what?
> ...


I'm pretty sure doctors can spell, and write in structured sentences. 

Just sayin.

Good luck with your degree!!!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 25, 2019)

Sorry I went Berzerker guys but fuck gonna slam a beer snort a Percocet smoke some of my shitty grown weed and spoon my dog and sleep, again sorry


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 25, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Dammit, I never had proper sentence structure, so let me write the First Part again
> You seem to have experience being poor!
> I have never been on welfare, have a degree and great at what I do.
> 
> ...


How do you have a degree if you can't form a sentence, or even type? Basic formation of thoughts is pretty essential...


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 25, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> How do you have a degree if you can't form a sentence, or even type? Basic formation of thoughts is pretty essential...


Don't feed the trolls bro proof will be in the near future...


----------



## Swetlana (Feb 26, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> He's already done it to the UK


Do you know if he sold them to a random person or to a seed bank?


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 26, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Don't feed the trolls bro proof will be in the near future...


[email protected]
He Will personally answer


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 26, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> So what was the point of having testers?
> Isnt the point of the testers to determine if these can have a herm trait.
> A few that i know of like thunderfudge wont let it go out if there is more than one herm out of 7.
> I dont remember if that was the correct number. Forgive me, this is a once in a lifetime,chance at helping @heisen start his shit.
> ...


Some will be herm prone. Some will be mutants. Some will be fire. Not necessarily on that order lol. Some genetics just do not combine well. I sure you’ve seen two beautiful people with an ugly ass baby. There is no way to know for sure, you just have to,wait and see, or take your chances.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 26, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> I'm pretty sure doctors can spell, and write in structured sentences.
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> Good luck with your degree!!!


aren't you FBI ... what in the hell is going on


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 26, 2019)

if "4 MAG" or "MAG 4" isn't taking maybe that could be a good name?? idk


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 26, 2019)

Swetlana said:


> Do you know if he sold them to a random person or to a seed bank?


To a person. It was within the last five pages I think definitely within the last 10 pages. The guy got a killer deal.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 26, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Attitude? I only nicely asked you to take your bs elsewhere. I don't care about your opinions, your views or any of your other hating as you don't like to call it. Oh and if you could read and process what youve read you'd see my name's Jesse, not Johny, and that you can't even spell that correctly. You must be a rich conceited fuckhole to go on about how much income someone makes. I came from a poor life too, now i own a successful business. Am i any better than anyone else? No, im not. Am i a douche like you? Nope, not that either. I do however have good English and punctuation though unlike your "learned" and "degree" touting self. I am also not a degrading punk ass bitch that downtalks other people like you seem to be. Done with my rant, now again please just go the fuck away. You dont like heisens stuff, then go away you fucking fucktard.


ooooo .. game set and match! noice!


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 26, 2019)

The ignore function has never been so useful.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 26, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> The ignore function has never been so useful.


Wish there was an ignore function for the real world. Oh, I guess I have one. Lol. Grow room door does have a deadbolt, and phone has an off button. Lmfao.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 26, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> So what was the point of having testers?
> Isnt the point of the testers to determine if these can have a herm trait.
> A few that i know of like thunderfudge wont let it go out if there is more than one herm out of 7.
> I dont remember if that was the correct number. Forgive me, this is a once in a lifetime,chance at helping @heisen start his shit.
> ...


I have an isolated area set up that is in separate bldg for what I preordered so nothing I already have can taint the preorder or vice a versa


----------



## INF Flux (Feb 26, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Don't feed the trolls bro proof will be in the near future...


*Stop Feeding The Troll*


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 26, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> *Stop Feeding The Troll*


Made me picture Billy Goat Gruff smoking a doobie. Lmfao


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 26, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I have an isolated area set up that is in separate bldg for what I preordered so nothing I already have can taint the preorder or vice a versa


I may have to heed that advice. 
Hey dad ya got some room in your bay window?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 26, 2019)

ignore function what a glorious discovery


----------



## IrocZ (Feb 26, 2019)

Heisen,

So when can we expect your first drop?

You got us all excited, posting pics of our sexy baby mamas


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 26, 2019)

Swetlana said:


> Do you know if he sold them to a random person or to a seed bank?


Members on here like me.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 26, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Man, I've been on a kind of skunk hunt, and I was all excited about the nature farm. On one of the nature farm threads here on RIU this dude grew out two or three of his skunk strains, corpse flower being one of them, and the skunk 18, multiple phenos, and there wasn't one hint of skunk in any of them. What a disappointment. I mean, I understand that not every plant is going to have the skunk in it, but this guy grew out like three strains and 4 or 5 phenos of each. Decided not to go that route.


Thats bc the nature farm is a liar. If you look back in the beginning of that thread. I said there was no skunk in 1969 and everyone tried being the tough guy. Skunk didnt come around until a decade later. Idk everything but skunk I do know. And I know when my dad started growing skunk. He used to go to cali all through the PNW and even down through Texas year after year after year. No skunk. Not until about 1977. The earliest. And then every bought his shit. And not a single skunk was found. Hmmmm I wonder why. Bc there was no skunk in the states. Period.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 26, 2019)

Who's comin with me?.........WHOS COMIN WITH ME!?!?


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 26, 2019)

Its only the internet.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 26, 2019)

At best I could be there with a video Rollin of Whyte going Connor McGregor on a bus lol


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 26, 2019)

maga (make America glued again).....


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I used a lil diff approch in the old days with an idiot that went by GOAT with periods. Obvously of color which didn't mind, but he knew all that ends all marijuana, and call everyone else a liar or cheat. He wanted to dance, I talked him into meeting me at PT's or the Diamond Cabaret in Sauget, IL. I never intended to show up, I wanted to see how far that clown would go. From one of the bouncer friends that worked the Diamond, he come in with some of his buds and went to mouthin askin for someone like me, and immediately got throwed out on his ass. I wasn't even in the same state. lol. When they wanna fight on the internet, they are either giving their age, or their ego away, both weaknesses in the form of battle.lmfao


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2019)

I wonder how many posters here could make it through Canadian customs at the border?
Any past criminal behavior is pretty much unacceptable unless you pay for the Queens forgiveness.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 26, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I wonder how many posters here could make it through Canadian customs at the border?
> Any past criminal behavior is pretty much unacceptable unless you pay for the Queens forgiveness.


Whats the deal on weed charges? I know they smoke a bunch of pot up there.. how about us non-violent criminals? lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Whats the deal on weed charges? I know they smoke a bunch of pot up there.. how about us non-violent criminals? lol


I don't know for sure.
Probably depends how old it is and if they want to wreck your plans.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 26, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't know for sure.
> Probably depends how old it is and if they want to wreck your plans.


They wouldnt want me in their country... Im a serial jay walker.. the outlaw life is serious man

This is how I roll!


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 26, 2019)

Pretty sure simple possession is fine. Production or distribution is still frowned upon. Production for sale still gets you more time in Canada than a child molester. Now that's justice!!!


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 26, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> Pretty sure simple possession is fine. Production or distribution is still frowned upon. Production for sale still gets you more time in Canada than a child molester. Now that's justice!!!


What about production with intent to supply to a child molester ?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 26, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I wonder how many posters here could make it through Canadian customs at the border?
> Any past criminal behavior is pretty much unacceptable unless you pay for the Queens forgiveness.


 I am just wondering when a sitting President wIll figure out that the LA Lakers outnumber the Canadian military and decide to make Alaska a whole lot bigger. Lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 26, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> What about production with intent to supply to a child molester ?


That's creepy


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 26, 2019)

Woohoo the new cobs and driver are up in this house. Fuck me, now I need time to finish building the light. Always something. Awesomesauce!!! Lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 26, 2019)

thumper60 said:


> was wondering went this thread would go to shit! nobody even cracked his beans yet!!HAHAHA


 He who laughs last laughs the hardest


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 26, 2019)

People who look at others as different and make fun of new innovations and diversity are weak. New ideas and being different on this business should be celebrated. Some dudes I use to run with back in the 80s would straight clown some of these IG keyboard warriors. I know some dudes that did some serious time back than and no one gave a fuck about all these politics of the game. The legalization of it has turned these OG warriors into nothing more than self promoting ego warriors beating on there own chest.
Eventually they will all be replaced by the newcomers in the business that care more about the customers needs than there own.
Social media and other outlets dont allow them to corner the market on something they all got for all for free to begin with.
Once big pharma steps in they wont have a clue which way to go. People like archive and cap will be the poster children of the overpriced seed era and "good ol days"


----------



## IrocZ (Feb 26, 2019)

IrocZ said:


> Heisen,
> 
> So when can we expect your first drop?
> 
> You got us all excited, posting pics of our sexy baby mamas


Maybe I should phrase this as when are the pre-orders shipping, for customers who have paid already?

Sorry, I could have missed it with all the flamers.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 26, 2019)

Anybody know if this looks like GG 4? 
Second pic is supposed to be GG4 x ZkittleZ


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 26, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Woohoo the new cobs and driver are up in this house. Fuck me, now I need time to finish building the light. Always something. Awesomesauce!!! Lol



What kinda LEDs you powering with it


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 26, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> They wouldnt want me in their country... Im a serial jay walker.. the outlaw life is serious man
> 
> This is how I roll!


holy FUCK that was satisfying to watch! where i'm from pedestrians think they can walk wherever the fuck they want whenever they want. i have had to stop myself from doing this dozens of times.

hope that cock sucker got a nice broken ankle. remember that next time you want to walk when it's not your turn.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 26, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Anybody know if this looks like GG 4?
> Second pic is supposed to be GG4 x ZkittleZ


Who is the breeder of that? Is it WSS?


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

if you don't kill him, you be the one that get the ticket. Pedestrians always win in court


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> if you don't kill him, you be the one that get the ticket. Pedestrians always win in court


In Canada u would do more time for that than being a terrorist or doing murder


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 26, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> What kinda LEDs you powering with it


Six Gen 6 Citizen 1212 97 cri 3000k at 2100 ma. 
I've got another I've built that's doing great, plants love it. Been debating if I want to do 2 series of 6 in parallel to run them softer on this next one. The higher power though just kills any shadows or canopy penetration issues. Actual power from the A model is a lot higher than the 480 label says. At wall it pulls 539 watts. So with the driver efficiency loss about 520 watts to the cobs. It would run them at about 1280 ma so about 44 watts each if I ran 12 or about 88 watts each with 6 like I currently have. The other light I've been running is 80cri 3500k cobs though, trying out these 97 s now. Spectrum has a lot more red to it up into the 780 nm range. Should be a good turnout either way.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 26, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> holy FUCK that was satisfying to watch! where i'm from pedestrians think they can walk wherever the fuck they want whenever they want. i have had to stop myself from doing this dozens of times.
> 
> hope that cock sucker got a nice broken ankle. remember that next time you want to walk when it's not your turn.


Never move to Northwest Oregon then, lol. These mofo simply do not have a self preservation gene in their body. I've lived out here about 4 years now and almost every day I hear on the news about someone being hit by a car or even worst the Max train. 

How the fuck do you get hit by a fucking train while walking? 

Dumb mofos deserve what they get when they cross tracks or a road without looking. Idiots man.


----------



## main cola (Feb 26, 2019)

@Heisenbeans How those Quantum boards doing for you?


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Kushash (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 26, 2019)

Whole tub of 91 chem skunk va pollen sacs Haha. The haters would stroke out if they saw this.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 26, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Whole tub of 91 chem skunk va pollen sacs Haha. The haters would stroke out if they saw this.
> 
> View attachment 4290281


A lot of nut you have there lol hung like a horse I'm gussing


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 26, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Whole tub of 91 chem skunk va pollen sacs Haha. The haters would stroke out if they saw this.
> 
> View attachment 4290281


I wonder if a guy would get baked or stroke out snorting a grip of that.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 26, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I wonder if a guy would get baked or stroke out snorting a grip of that.


Not sure but the haters and naysayers can truly suck deez nuts. This job 100 percent takes the fun out of it. They should build prisons and make the prisoners make feminized seeds. Maintain 200+ plants daily and keep everything separated and clean. I will never attempt this shit again without a full time helper and person to keep up with orders only. 
If I was cutting corners and doing things half ass it would be stupid easy, so when I see them dudes hating they can seriously suck my chode.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 26, 2019)

Ya know it makes me feel bad for my kids. Bc this is how the world is now. Full of people who just dont deserve to be on this earth. It's not like when I was growing. I left after school and homework and took off to play. Be home when the street lights come on. Nowadays if kids do that, they come up missing, and kidnapped sold into human trafficking. Just all kinds of horrible shit. Just in the last 30 years the world has went way down hill. And when I'm gone I hope I dont go to heaven and can see my sons life. To see how bad the world gets. And him and my daughter having to deal with shit like that dude.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 26, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Not sure but the haters and naysayers can truly suck deez nuts. This job 100 percent takes the fun out of it. They should build prisons and make the prisoners make feminized seeds. Maintain 200+ plants daily and keep everything separated and clean. I will never attempt this shit again without a full time helper and person to keep up with orders only.
> If I was cutting corners and doing things half ass it would be stupid easy, so when I see them dudes hating they can seriously suck my chode.


What state and u need a intern that works for very little? im your man lol serious though u know how to pm me if u ever really hiring.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

not gonna get into a political deal, but its gotten worse, the attitudes towards others, in the last 3 yrs. Having said that, I been fucked by fam way worse than others, but they got me to for a minute. And now I just don't have any faith in people anymore. Other than the ones, for example I've met on here who have been generous and gracious and compassionate with anything they can offer. Other than that, Im like the Tom Hardy meme on fb, I always look both ways crossing a street even in a crosswalk, even if none coming, that's how much I trust motherfuckers, lol. Truth is, used to be this hobby and plant brought folks together, now its all a big competition of sorts. It is what it is though, this world of ours. I didn' realize till today that GW Pharma has the patent on cannabis cures for cancer. Not just CBD. To cure cancer. Nobody mentioned that when they were talking about epidiolex or whatever its called. They said seizures, epilepsy, etc. Now I read fine print today and that cure cancer shit, its like they are trying to take over what the growers and patients have been trying or having some success with, with that patent, they can use the FDA and others to stop folks if they want. I think the stickler is if you selling cbd or such, you can't say it cures anything, lol, I suspect that's why Im hearing on FB more and more bout using it for your dog, pets, etc. Crazy world spinning wild.
And also to note, please go to the seedbank review thread and look at what I posted that paypal emailed out today in the dcse thread. Just for US customers, but you basically gotta have a card for the account and have a paypal account with money in it too. kinda like a deposit account so you cant stop charges on something you have bought, etc. I heard that was getting out of control, folks buying something, getting it, then disputing charges. Hang tough everyone. Also seen somewhere today that since the cbd oil is everywhere, they are trying to make CBD flowers illegal, but I have to go back and check on that one.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 26, 2019)

Wedding pie triching up, grape pie really coming through on this. This one has wedding cake seeds in it.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 26, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Wedding pie triching up, grape pie really coming through on this. This one has wedding cake seeds in it.
> 
> View attachment 4290345


Just beautiful


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 26, 2019)

dat thing started in on me at the cap thread when i posted a pic of a cap cross
came down on me for having f1 or what ever of cap cross but not done by him
so i said ... then send me seeds of this mac thang i will gladly post....but ...since ...there is none ..but u have none to share...gfu


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

got two jabbamacs goin now, up and goin, prayin for a gal. jabbawocky x mac. That jabbawocky was some good shit, so I got high hopes also. I thought about telling that dude bout the f2's I was gifted, but I decided to stay out of it. lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 26, 2019)

New crosses made 

Banana cookies x east coast sour D
East coast sour d s1s


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> not gonna get into a political deal, but its gotten worse, the attitudes towards others, in the last 3 yrs. Having said that, I been fucked by fam way worse than others, but they got me to for a minute. And now I just don't have any faith in people anymore. Other than the ones, for example I've met on here who have been generous and gracious and compassionate with anything they can offer. Other than that, Im like the Tom Hardy meme on fb, I always look both ways crossing a street even in a crosswalk, even if none coming, that's how much I trust motherfuckers, lol. Truth is, used to be this hobby and plant brought folks together, now its all a big competition of sorts. It is what it is though, this world of ours. I didn' realize till today that GW Pharma has the patent on cannabis cures for cancer. Not just CBD. To cure cancer. Nobody mentioned that when they were talking about epidiolex or whatever its called. They said seizures, epilepsy, etc. Now I read fine print today and that cure cancer shit, its like they are trying to take over what the growers and patients have been trying or having some success with, with that patent, they can use the FDA and others to stop folks if they want. I think the stickler is if you selling cbd or such, you can't say it cures anything, lol, I suspect that's why Im hearing on FB more and more bout using it for your dog, pets, etc. Crazy world spinning wild.
> And also to note, please go to the seedbank review thread and look at what I posted that paypal emailed out today in the dcse thread. Just for US customers, but you basically gotta have a card for the account and have a paypal account with money in it too. kinda like a deposit account so you cant stop charges on something you have bought, etc. I heard that was getting out of control, folks buying something, getting it, then disputing charges. Hang tough everyone. Also seen somewhere today that since the cbd oil is everywhere, they are trying to make CBD flowers illegal, but I have to go back and check on that one.


I use the smaller buds and sugar leaf to make medicated coconut oil for my dogs. They're old and it does wonders for them and arthritis. Vet said she'd need rimadyl daily for the rest of her life to be able to get around etc and not be in pain. 4 yrs now homemade medicine and she's still playful, eats normal and gets around on her own fine. And loves her herb, she's been known to get into the greenhouse. Lol. 14 yr old chocolate lab.


----------



## INF Flux (Feb 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> not gonna get into a political deal, but its gotten worse, the attitudes towards others, in the last 3 yrs. Having said that, I been fucked by fam way worse than others, but they got me to for a minute. And now I just don't have any faith in people anymore. Other than the ones, for example I've met on here who have been generous and gracious and compassionate with anything they can offer. Other than that, Im like the Tom Hardy meme on fb, I always look both ways crossing a street even in a crosswalk, even if none coming, that's how much I trust motherfuckers, lol. Truth is, used to be this hobby and plant brought folks together, now its all a big competition of sorts. It is what it is though, this world of ours. I didn' realize till today that GW Pharma has the patent on cannabis cures for cancer. Not just CBD. To cure cancer. Nobody mentioned that when they were talking about epidiolex or whatever its called. They said seizures, epilepsy, etc. Now I read fine print today and that cure cancer shit, its like they are trying to take over what the growers and patients have been trying or having some success with, with that patent, they can use the FDA and others to stop folks if they want. I think the stickler is if you selling cbd or such, you can't say it cures anything, lol, I suspect that's why Im hearing on FB more and more bout using it for your dog, pets, etc. Crazy world spinning wild.
> And also to note, please go to the seedbank review thread and look at what I posted that paypal emailed out today in the dcse thread. Just for US customers, but you basically gotta have a card for the account and have a paypal account with money in it too. kinda like a deposit account so you cant stop charges on something you have bought, etc. I heard that was getting out of control, folks buying something, getting it, then disputing charges. Hang tough everyone. Also seen somewhere today that since the cbd oil is everywhere, they are trying to make CBD flowers illegal, but I have to go back and check on that one.


I call this "Our National Mental Illness" To boil it down, We're shitty to each other. We don't help each other out. We don't pick up those among us who have fallen and need a hand. We don't take responsibility for our actions. We blame others. 
No idea on how to fix it on a national level, just trying to be better personally.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

very well put, thank you


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 26, 2019)

Exactly. I just cant imagine when my son whose 6 now and my daughter 3. In 50 years when I'm dead and gone. And my wife. How the world is gonna be.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 26, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Exactly. I just cant imagine when my son whose 6 now and my daughter 3. In 50 years when I'm dead and gone. And my wife. How the world is gonna be.


fugged up


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Feb 26, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> I call this "Our National Mental Illness" To boil it down, We're shitty to each other. We don't help each other out. We don't pick up those among us who have fallen and need a hand. We don't take responsibility for our actions. We blame others.
> No idea on how to fix it on a national level, just trying to be better personally.


Somehow, some people now think picking a person off the ground is "socialism". It is some how American to be an ass to everyone else/


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 26, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Not sure but the haters and naysayers can truly suck deez nuts. This job 100 percent takes the fun out of it. They should build prisons and make the prisoners make feminized seeds. Maintain 200+ plants daily and keep everything separated and clean. I will never attempt this shit again without a full time helper and person to keep up with orders only.
> If I was cutting corners and doing things half ass it would be stupid easy, so when I see them dudes hating they can seriously suck my chode.


There is a pretty big group of people who support and appreciate the efforts


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> bro.. there has been bad terrible shit happening for centuries. Slavery/plague/genocides/holocaust/presidents, musicians, civil rights leaders being assassinated... The history books are full of serial killers/pedophiles/rapists. Difference is nowdays there are a lot more people and news is a 24/7 business and not just something you read in the paper or watch at 6 or 10 pm.. Just think about it.. wasnt all that long ago they had kids ducking under their desks to hide from nuclear bombs.. now they have active shooter drills. As long as global warming doesnt melt the planet, our kids will have plenty of problems of their own to deal with and worry about their own kids survival and new problems we cant even imagine lol.. until there are no more tomorrows lol


maybe with the technology, but it wasn't this bad back in the 50's and 60's. Problem is, most parents raise kids to be their friends, instead of raising them to make it in this rough ole place. Not all but most. That means you have to toughen em up in your own way. IMHO.


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Feb 26, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> As the only member of my family of over educated Uni grads and PhDs that chose the blue collar route, I know what it takes to get a degree and I can tell you for certain you don't have one. So why pretend? I don't have a degree and spent the last 27 years hauling heavy equipment from job site to job site, towing, setting up tower cranes, etc... and I can write/comprehend much better than you with my grade 12. Not bad for a dirty old truck driver, huh? Maybe if you didn't act like such a dick, you wouldn't have to pretend to be something you're not.
> 
> .


i have a friend with a master's degree in English that drives a truck for a living, so you saved a lot of money up front.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

yea, but they raised kids different then, when it became I want to be my kids best friend and give him everything I didn' have, went to shit. Sign up to be a soldier and Im not talking vietnam with the draft, sign up to be a soldier then lose their mind, come back home and get a check. What exactly did they think being a soldier was gonna be? And im staggered by the difference in the way the vietnam vets were and are treated compared to the more recent squirmishes.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> For who? There was _plenty_ of foul shit going on in the 50's and 60's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not for the rich or 1%'s, lol. and again, technology, i.e. robotics, etc, takes the place of folks and theyh don't have to worry bout benefits, injuries, etc.


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Feb 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> yea, but they raised kids different then, when it became I want to be my kids best friend and give him everything I didn' have, went to shit. Sign up to be a soldier and Im not talking vietnam with the draft, sign up to be a soldier then lose their mind, come back home and get a check. What exactly did they think being a soldier was gonna be? And im staggered by the difference in the way the vietnam vets were and are treated compared to the more recent squirmishes.


Back when I was a kid if a parent had to come to school they would yell at the kid and promise to give them hell later. Now more often they get in argument with the teacher that dare try and punsih their kid telling them they were at fault for little Jimmy being a Dick.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 26, 2019)

Chris Christie's Belt said:


> i have a friend with a master's degree in English that drives a truck for a living, so you saved a lot of money up front.


How did I get quoted saying that? I definitely didn't write that, weird. 

None of my family is even close to phD or any degree scholar, lol. My associates and a few upper level courses is about the most my intermediate family has achieved. 

But on a side note I also have a buddy that went from being a teacher to truck driving. People do a shitty job of raising their children to behave properly in a civil setting.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> They wouldnt want me in their country... Im a serial jay walker.. the outlaw life is serious man
> 
> This is how I roll!


How did I get quoted saying that? I definitely didn't write that, weird.
It's called the Mandela effect.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 26, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> How did I get quoted saying that? I definitely didn't write that, weird.
> It's called the Mandela affect.


Oh ok

On his comment it just say thenotsoesoteric said and it has a long paragraph I didn't write and I couldn't expand the quote box to see the rest of the message. 

Cheers


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 26, 2019)

did I mention I am looking forward to some Heisenbeans


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> New crosses made
> 
> Banana cookies x east coast sour D
> East coast sour d s1s


ECSD for the yield side of things ?


----------



## Badmofo529 (Feb 26, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Dude Was clowning poor people till I showed him a number on my tax return and put him on STFU.
> I respect everyone no matter what they make.*anyone who puts people down cause there not as wealthy instead of reaching out and helping them is a true piece of shit IMO*.


I wanted to touch on this and say thank you from a broke ass medical grower. 3 packs of free beans, just for hanging around is very generous, and it helps me out tremendously.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 26, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> ECSD for the yield side of things ?


Actually the banana cookies is awesome on yield. Both plants are fire


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Actually the banana cookies is awesome on yield. Both plants are fire


Nice


----------



## Turpman (Feb 26, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Whole tub of 91 chem skunk va pollen sacs Haha. The haters would stroke out if they saw this.
> 
> View attachment 4290281


That's a lot of dusting ahead. Wowzers.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 26, 2019)

Coming thru to save the day witha HeisenAuto.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 26, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Picking up fellow Americans is fine but I can't support letting in and tolerating open immigration when vets can't get health care and our own citizens are homeless or unemployed . It's like a family with enough cash to care for 2 kids and kicking one out to take care of someone else's kid fuck that


The problem with a large number of unemployed people is so many of them won't take the jobs or the pay offered to them. I see so many unskilled or low skilled laborers turn down very fair wages. They're not going to make more somewhere else and most of these people have kids. Really tough discussion.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 26, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Who is the breeder of that? Is it WSS?


No. Don't really remember which one. I bought gg4 from like 4 different breeders off Herbie's last year. It might be Herbie's brand,.original sensible, dinafem, expert. Etc Think the cross might of been Barney's farm. 

Thought I'd buy some of each to see if it's the real thing or not.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 26, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Six Gen 6 Citizen 1212 97 cri 3000k at 2100 ma.
> I've got another I've built that's doing great, plants love it. Been debating if I want to do 2 series of 6 in parallel to run them softer on this next one. The higher power though just kills any shadows or canopy penetration issues. Actual power from the A model is a lot higher than the 480 label says. At wall it pulls 539 watts. So with the driver efficiency loss about 520 watts to the cobs. It would run them at about 1280 ma so about 44 watts each if I ran 12 or about 88 watts each with 6 like I currently have. The other light I've been running is 80cri 3500k cobs though, trying out these 97 s now. Spectrum has a lot more red to it up into the 780 nm range. Should be a good turnout either way.



How big an area is it covering


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 26, 2019)

quiescent said:


> The problem with a large number of unemployed people is so many of them won't take the jobs or the pay offered to them. I see so many unskilled or low skilled laborers turn down very fair wages. They're not going to make more somewhere else and most of these people have kids. Really tough discussion.


Those are the types taxpayers shouldn't be on the hook to support, I want taxes to help the old , the disababled and folk who are busting thier asses to try to make ends meet


----------



## Getgrowingson (Feb 27, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Exactly. I just cant imagine when my son whose 6 now and my daughter 3. In 50 years when I'm dead and gone. And my wife. How the world is gonna be.


Scares the shit outta me when I think about it. I have two daughters one 5 other almost two and another due in June and I stay up at night worrying about how fucked it will be for them because people will fuck you over for a .01c and family in my case is the worst one. But once in a while there’s someone who goes out of their way to help like I’ve tried to do during my life and it gives me a little hope. .... then it gets destroyed by another greedy self entitled kid who knows
It all and because the other kid doesn’t have fresh nikes or something he’s less of a person and it makes me sick to my stomach. Sometimes wish people who got everything for nothing would loose everything and walk in someone else’s shoes. Rant over lol baked and on vacation check this thread everyday for updates, don’t post much but I’m super pumped for pretty well all of the croses. IMO everyone on that list is getting fire regardless of what order it is.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 27, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> I call this "Our National Mental Illness" To boil it down, We're shitty to each other. We don't help each other out. We don't pick up those among us who have fallen and need a hand. We don't take responsibility for our actions. We blame others.
> No idea on how to fix it on a national level, just trying to be better personally.


Ive had my own checkered past, im not perfect, but I do the best that I can to be a better person every day. Help those that are trying to help themselves, and pass on good karma. I've been in many a shithole and have had many a helping hand to get out of them. I can't say thanks enough to some people out there who've done gods work spreading the good life. Keep up the good fight brother, all we can do. May not be able to change the world, but maybe I can make a world of difference to at least one person in it. At the very least I'm gonna grow some great herb, smoke it, and try not to be an asshole today. Lmfao


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 27, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> did I mention I am looking forward to some Heisenbeans


Me too. It's been an interesting time for sure. But as the saying goes, "Good things come to those that wait"


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 27, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> How big an area is it covering


Currently the one running is on a 42" water cooled light bar over a 3x5 veg area turned down to about 40 watts/Cob @ 18" height or so. New one and existing will move to the added flower room shortly. Flower is a 4'x8.5' room that will have the 2 of them in a row covering a 3'x4.25' area each. Extra ft leaves me room to get to plants etc and/or let em get bigger. At max power 24" give or take off of canopy with cobs running at about 88 watts each. Puts it about 38watts/ft for each 3x4 half or 32watts/ft if I use the whole 4x8.5 space. If i split the current in a parallel for twice the cobs and double the bars I'll get the same watts etc just less intense and spread out more. Just not sure if the lower current of 1285 ma  would cut through the canopy like the 2490 ma does. Heat is not an issue with the water cooling on either configuration. Cob temps stay @ 30c or lower running all out or around 26c turned down. Water res does a good job absorbing the heat and slowly releasing it during lights out to keep the veg room an even temp. It's a 45 gallon daisy chained bucket setup it uses with a copper heat exchanger inside of the fan ducting for cooling like your car would.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 27, 2019)

Hahaha. Miss led 2k must've been pretty butthurt to follow me into other threads trying to be a troll. Oh and we laughed and laughed, I love it when I can button push a troll. Lmfao, LMFAO, ROFL, HAHAHA fuck trolls. Hope I had miss prissy mad all day. Hahahaha. Just wanted to say that. He's ignored, now back to the bean wait.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 27, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Currently the one running is on a 42" water cooled light bar over a 3x5 veg area turned down to about 40 watts/Cob @ 18" height or so. New one and existing will move to the added flower room shortly. Flower is a 4'x8.5' room that will have the 2 of them in a row covering a 3'x4.25' area each. Extra ft leaves me room to get to plants etc and/or let em get bigger. At max power 24" give or take off of canopy with cobs running at about 88 watts each. Puts it about 38watts/ft for each 3x4 half or 32watts/ft if I use the whole 4x8.5 space. If i split the current in a parallel for twice the cobs and double the bars I'll get the same watts etc just less intense and spread out more. Just not sure if the lower current of 1285 ma View attachment 4290572 would cut through the canopy like the 2490 ma does. Heat is not an issue with the water cooling on either configuration. Cob temps stay @ 30c or lower running all out or around 26c turned down. Water res does a good job absorbing the heat and slowly releasing it during lights out to keep the veg room an even temp. It's a 45 gallon daisy chained bucket setup it uses with a copper heat exchanger inside of the fan ducting for cooling like your car would.


I am going to have Whyte build me a setup in April/ May , the vehicle/ motorcycle insurance people get me every Mar , But at least all out of the way so summertime can be enjoyed


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 27, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I am going to have Whyte build me a setup in April/ May , the vehicle/ motorcycle insurance people get me every Mar , But at least all out of the way so summertime can be enjoyed


Ready whenever you are brother.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 27, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Ready whenever you are brother.


Harley and 3 vehicle annuals plus normal bills tells Heathen no seeds or lighting till April but oh sweet April , and May will be productive


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 27, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I am going to have Whyte build me a setup in April/ May , the vehicle/ motorcycle insurance people get me every Mar , But at least all out of the way so summertime can be enjoyed


Yeah man I've seen his builds, way cool stuff. I'd like to progress to that level someday. Mines just a basic high powered as I can afford right now type of setup. I think it's pretty badass for me, plants def like it. Fits my space pretty perfect and I had a great time doing the build. @whytewidow you are so correct, light building is an addiction. I aspire to reach your level. Heathen your in great hands there. Or fall down the rabbit hole like me and go for light 2 and 3 for the heisen grow out lol. Heisens beans pushed me to pull the trigger sooner than expected. Lmfao


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 27, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Harley and 3 vehicle annuals plus normal bills tells Heathen no seeds or lighting till April but oh sweet April , and May will be productive


What kinda Harley you got. I just have a small 2014 sportster 883 iron in demin black. Conpletely blacked out. Except I may have pulled the 883 motor. And slid a teany tiny 103ci on it.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 27, 2019)

Checkbook not laughing with me.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 27, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Hahaha. Miss led 2k must've been pretty butthurt to follow me into other threads trying to be a troll. Oh and we laughed and laughed, I love it when I can button push a troll. Lmfao, LMFAO, ROFL, HAHAHA fuck trolls. Hope I had miss prissy mad all day. Hahahaha. Just wanted to say that. He's ignored, now back to the bean wait.


Correction on name was miss light green 2k. Was pretty high lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 27, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> What kinda Harley you got. I just have a small 2014 sportster 883 iron in demin black. Conpletely blacked out. Except I may have pulled the 883 motor. And slid a teany tiny 103ci on it.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 27, 2019)

2001 softail bored to a 1550 parked back by my pull behind that is my man cave plumbed RO water and electric so when I want to get away from the house way in background that's my get away and also where I set up the extra tent for Heisens test grow , I am too big for a sporty I would look like grape ape on top of a van but they are quick little bikes fun to ride


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 27, 2019)

Before the swap. Its nasty AF with the 103ci shoved in there.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 27, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Before the swap. Its nasty AF with the 103ci shoved in there.
> View attachment 4290689


With a 103 you could fly on that fucker and it's small enough no fatties allowed


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 27, 2019)

So what are we 2 weeks out for the preorders and testers shipping? What's the latest?


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 27, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> With a 103 you could fly on that fucker and it's small enough no fatties allowed


Exactly... I wouldnt dare be caught with another woman on my wifes seat let alone a fatty. and its lowered 2 inches. 6spd tyranny. Stage 2 flash. Belt driven. When I first got it. I bought the 88ci swap. And it just wasnt enough. So I bought an older used 103ci and had redone on the bottom end. Then had new jugs and head port matched. I ride with crotch rockets alot. I keep right up with them. No problem. I have a ton of money in it. I'll nvr get close to what I got in it. Almost 25k total doing both motor swaps. Dynoed at 138rwhp. Its fukn wicked. No doubt about it.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 27, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Exactly... I wouldnt dare be caught with another woman on my wifes seat let alone a fatty. and its lowered 2 inches. 6spd tyranny. Stage 2 flash. Belt driven. When I first got it. I bought the 88ci swap. And it just wasnt enough. So I bought an older used 103ci and had redone on the bottom end. Then had new jugs and head port matched. I ride with crotch rockets alot. I keep right up with them. No problem. I have a ton of money in it. I'll nvr get close to what I got in it. Almost 25k total doing both motor swaps. Dynoed at 138rwhp. Its fukn wicked. No doubt about it.


You would dust me but I don't get too deep into mine too often , just bought a 2 up and kyuryakian pet carrier so my pooch can go out with me this summer , that little fucker is a pussy magnet and I bought him goggles and a skull helmet summertime I'll post pics lol


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 27, 2019)

@Heisenbeans I know you got your hands full, but are the Black Banana Cookie S1's close to done? Im putting together a nice fem seed run I'd love to include those in.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 27, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> @Heisenbeans I know you got your hands full, but are the Black Banana Cookie S1's close to done? Im putting together a nice fem seed run I'd love to include those in.


I got an empty tent and a pack of Rado Orange Sundae looking at me like a dog that needs to shit , discipline don't fail me now, that spots for WP X WC


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 27, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> @Heisenbeans I know you got your hands full, but are the Black Banana Cookie S1's close to done? Im putting together a nice fem seed run I'd love to include those in.


I would say about 2 weeks


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 27, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> So what are we 2 weeks out for the preorders and testers shipping? What's the latest?


fired up more than ever now, after I couldnt get the jet fuels up. WooooHooooo


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 27, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> fired up more than ever now, after I couldnt get the jet fuels up. WooooHooooo


 yep I got the same piss shiver goin on in anticipation


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 27, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> fired up more than ever now, after I couldnt get the jet fuels up. WooooHooooo


I pulled some ghost seeds out of a topthat wasnt sprayed and gave em all the squeeze test. Put em in water last night and they are all popped open except a couple so it was the CS and high humidity that screwed up the JF seeds. 
I do think germination rates are better also after the seeds are refrigerated for 2 to 3 weeks after they are pulled. I'll probably send out an extra 2 seeds per 6 packs till I get the seeds on a schedule after the first drop.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 27, 2019)

no probs bro, privileged to get to try em. But bout half hard thinkin of your other gear. Ive decided with what I have in collection, after yours, Im not really looking for anything anymore. So just waiting patiently


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 27, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I pulled some ghost seeds out of a topthat wasnt sprayed and gave em all the squeeze test. Put em in water last night and they are all popped open except a couple so it was the CS and high humidity that screwed up the JF seeds.
> I do think germination rates are better also after the seeds are refrigerated for 2 to 3 weeks after they are pulled. I'll probably send out an extra 2 seeds per 6 packs till I get the seeds on a schedule after the first drop.
> 
> View attachment 4290735


if u have a few Ghost S1s ready when my preorder is ready let me know ill buy them and they can ship with my preorder , Thanks


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 27, 2019)

2 weeks for banana? Man all I know is I'm sending money no matter if they are free or not. I will do a full Banana Cookie tent


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 27, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> 2 weeks for banana? Man all I know is I'm sending money no matter if they are free or not. I will do a full Banana Cookie tent


Money talks get in line and we'll see who can hit that send button faster but I warn ya I'm like Cullen Bohannen with a loaded Griswald


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 27, 2019)

Get in line? Maybe you should check out the list


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 27, 2019)

The s1 banana cookies was so popular I made 2 banana cookie moms as s1s. I'm making some more crosses tonight. I have 3 GG4 moms ready for pollen an Adub and a couple others including a Mac1 I might use purple punch pollen on. I'm out of mac1 pollen until a couple weeks so mac s1s are already made. 
Pretty sure I'm gonna hit one of the glues with purple punch and the other with east coast sour D.
Having the cuts the east coast glues are gonna be fire. Do not sleep on those.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 27, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Get in line? Maybe you should check out the list


 I don't know Brother I am pretty important fella just ask me


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 27, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> 2 weeks for banana? Man all I know is I'm sending money no matter if they are free or not. I will do a full Banana Cookie tent


That's what I'm doing. Well two tents 

BBC S1
BBC × WC 
GMO X BBC
Wedding pie x bbc 
Wedding cake x bbc 
Wedding pie x wedding cake


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 27, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I don't know Brother I am pretty important fella just ask me


Oh ok. Let me be the first to offer my congratulations


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 27, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> That's what I'm doing. Well two tents
> 
> BBC S1
> BBC × WC
> ...


You don't need that WP X WC It's horrible send it to Me . Lighten the load for Ya .


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 27, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Oh ok. Let me be the first to offer my congratulations


Thank You You are a scholar and a Gentleman I gives a shit what Whyte said about Ya


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 27, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> That's what I'm doing. Well two tents
> 
> BBC S1
> BBC × WC
> ...


Pretty much anything crossed to her is gonna be good.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 27, 2019)

I know Im stupid, but Ima wantin that gmo naner cross, wedding cake something, and call me stupid, I see all the good coments on the sundae, but I want to try the sunset sherbert with something, I know, call me crazy. I still have 5 shoreline ecsd to test, one female in flower, my candyshop turned male, but he was a beauty. one of the prettiest males Ive had. 

By the way, which is better, bbc x wc or wc x bbc


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 27, 2019)

I bet sunset Nana would be pretty fucking good as would WP X SS


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 27, 2019)

GG4x BBC should be decent. Take that and cross with WC.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 27, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> GG4x BBC should be decent. Take that and cross with WC.


I'll definitely be looking for new clones from seed stock real soon. Wedding cake is a very nice one but I wanna find one that puts out better pollen that is better than her. Will be hard to find but a few hundred to go though all I need is 1


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 27, 2019)

have I missed anything important? I've just been busy, and after the douchebag pissing on everyone, I really don't wanna catch up unless I missed anything???

thanks guys!


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 27, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Pretty much anything crossed to her is gonna be good.


That's why I'm filling two tents now. Instead of one.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 27, 2019)

so I guess I didn't miss anything?


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 27, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so I guess I didn't miss anything?


Not really.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 27, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> have I missed anything important? I've just been busy, and after the douchebag pissing on everyone, I really don't wanna catch up unless I missed anything???
> 
> thanks guys!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 27, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


>


And a lot of this


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 27, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> have I missed anything important? I've just been busy, and after the douchebag pissing on everyone, I really don't wanna catch up unless I missed anything???
> 
> thanks guys!


Only read back one page, heisen updated some info.


----------



## INF Flux (Feb 27, 2019)

Yep, I preordered the BBC and the Wedding Pie/Cake. Waiting on the list to decide on the testers. 2 weeks is a ok in my book. I'm gonna have to re veg one of the plants in the flower space (oops) so waiting a bit on these is cool. Stoked to run them though!


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 27, 2019)

I know when these beans drop I'm gonna have to go through and make some tough decisions on which strains to drop.
Been running some Chem 4, ECSD, black dog, Larry's lemon OG, arcata cut trainwreck, headband, GG4xGSC, critical mass x GSC, jack herer and have 2 new that I'm growing but yet to flower in GG4 x ZkittleZ and GG4. ( Don't know if either have the real shit in em)

I'm flowering out the last of my critical mass x G13 and spicy white devil. Those 2 I'm dropping for the gg4 and the gg4 ZkittleZ cross.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 27, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Currently the one running is on a 42" water cooled light bar over a 3x5 veg area turned down to about 40 watts/Cob @ 18" height or so. New one and existing will move to the added flower room shortly. Flower is a 4'x8.5' room that will have the 2 of them in a row covering a 3'x4.25' area each. Extra ft leaves me room to get to plants etc and/or let em get bigger. At max power 24" give or take off of canopy with cobs running at about 88 watts each. Puts it about 38watts/ft for each 3x4 half or 32watts/ft if I use the whole 4x8.5 space. If i split the current in a parallel for twice the cobs and double the bars I'll get the same watts etc just less intense and spread out more. Just not sure if the lower current of 1285 ma View attachment 4290572 would cut through the canopy like the 2490 ma does. Heat is not an issue with the water cooling on either configuration. Cob temps stay @ 30c or lower running all out or around 26c turned down. Water res does a good job absorbing the heat and slowly releasing it during lights out to keep the veg room an even temp. It's a 45 gallon daisy chained bucket setup it uses with a copper heat exchanger inside of the fan ducting for cooling like your car would.



That's pretty neat, did you design it yourself? I thought of using my chiller to cool the main flower room by using a radiator and blowing a fan through the radiator.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 27, 2019)

Black banana cookies s1s getting swole as fawk.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 27, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Black banana cookies s1s getting swole as fawk.
> 
> View attachment 4290993


Can’t wait....


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 27, 2019)

100 percent germination on the ghost OG seeds without dry time. Pulled straight from the pods and put in water.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 27, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> 100 percent germination on the ghost OG seeds without dry time. Pulled straight from the pods and put in water.
> 
> View attachment 4291009


Excellent said like Mr, burns lol


----------



## IrocZ (Feb 27, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> 100 percent germination on the ghost OG seeds without dry time. Pulled straight from the pods and put in water.
> 
> View attachment 4291009


Aww, baby pics of my girl's sisters!

Thanks Heisen!


----------



## mjw42 (Feb 27, 2019)

Egg Salaaad!!! I chose well


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 28, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> That's pretty neat, did you design it yourself? I thought of using my chiller to cool the main flower room by using a radiator and blowing a fan through the radiator.


Yes, I designed it, was a very fun project. Built it with the goal of high power. Efficiency in regards to use of the heat it makes as a lights out heat source. I do lose some efficiency by running them hard but get 0 thermal droop as they stay about 20 to 30c. Cost effective but still good quality. Perfect size for my space. And of course grows good weed. Yeah, your radiator idea would work, just not sure how efficient it would be about it. Might just make your chiller suck a lot more juice than a small ac would. More airflow won't solve it?


----------



## quiescent (Feb 28, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Yes, I designed it, was a very fun project. Built it with the goal of high power. Efficiency in regards to use of the heat it makes as a lights out heat source. I do lose some efficiency by running them hard but get 0 thermal droop as they stay about 20 to 30c. Cost effective but still good quality. Perfect size for my space. And of course grows good weed. Yeah, your radiator idea would work, just not sure how efficient it would be about it. Might just make your chiller suck a lot more juice than a small ac would. More airflow won't solve it?


First off, cool beans on that light. Always envy you guys that are a bit better with the true enthusiast stuff.

Someone the other day, forget whom, remarked how there seems to be a lot of people on riu that run their own businesses. 

Why wouldn't the peers of the kind of dude that builds his own water cooled lights to grow his own weed with decent chances that he's doing it illegally, have the cajones to bet on themselves for a paycheck? Growers are a different breed of people.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 28, 2019)

quiescent said:


> First off, cool beans on that light. Always envy you guys that are a bit better with the true enthusiast stuff.
> 
> Someone the other day, forget whom, remarked how there seems to be a lot of people on riu that run their own businesses.
> 
> Why wouldn't the peers of the kind of dude that builds his own water cooled lights to grow his own weed with decent chances that he's doing it illegally, have the cajones to bet on themselves for a paycheck? Growers are a different breed of people.


You think hahaa

Not sure why people sleeping on this alien OG but this shit is super nice. I love the structure and stack of this plant right up there with the banana cookies. This plant is as frosty as the cake at the same week in flower and legit smells strong as shit. This gonna be one of them sleeper strains people are gonna stumble on and than see the pics and be like whoa let me get that Haha

 


2 shelves O dank 

 

I got 4 seeds out of wedding cake reverse mom and all 4 popped. I just put em in peat pellets with the ghost OG and soaked 2 macs I pulled out to see what's up. I got 100 percent on ghost so I'll be giving away the ghost bastards here in the next couple days with the same contest.


Something I came up with to make the top shelf easy and getting all this shit fed right.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 28, 2019)

I used to roll a few trash cans down the aisles with a pond pump in em before I went blumats. Definitely worth the investment even if you're just flowering a 4x8.

I wasn't sleeping on that alien, once you got it I knew it'd be fire. Any cut of alien og someone shares has to be amazing. I liked watching people grow out all those $300+ packs back in the day.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 28, 2019)

Almost forgot I posted a pic of that sappy looking ass topanga last week. Check her put today. Ol girl wants to live hahaha. Getting cuts in a week and putting her in the rotation. Haters gon hate ainters gon ain't lol.

Ol girl feb 17th

 

Today


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 28, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> You think hahaa
> 
> Not sure why people sleeping on this alien OG but this shit is super nice. I love the structure and stack of this plant right up there with the banana cookies. This plant is as frosty as the cake at the same week in flower and legit smells strong as shit. This gonna be one of them sleeper strains people are gonna stumble on and than see the pics and be like whoa let me get that Haha
> 
> ...


was doing that myself for a while. the wand comes in handy


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 28, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I used to roll a few trash cans down the aisles with a pond pump in em before I went blumats. Definitely worth the investment even if you're just flowering a 4x8.
> 
> I wasn't sleeping on that alien, once you got it I knew it'd be fire. Any cut of alien og someone shares has to be amazing. I liked watching people grow out all those $300+ packs back in the day.


Trust me man these dudes dont like coming off shit but I got stuff they just cant refuse haha


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 28, 2019)

I have 3 aliens coming up that are gonna get the smack down. Haven't decided on what pollen to use but of course black banana gonna have to be one of em lol.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 28, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Trust me man these dudes dont like coming off shit but I got stuff they just cant refuse haha


Not much has changed lol. If you knew how much I gave up for my ecsd cut you'd shit your pants. One of those things I had to hound a guy FOREVER trying to get. Not gonna lie I let everyone have it after I got it.



Heisenbeans said:


> I have 3 aliens coming up that are gonna get the smack down. Haven't decided on what pollen to use but of course black banana gonna have to be one of em lol.


Ghost is my vote if there's a limit on how many you're willing to do, makes the most sense to me. Add some body to the ghost, maybe a bit more medicinal. Tbh almost any of your fuely dank stuff would be awesome. I could find a reason why any cross with a dub, ecsd, corey, jetfuel, etc would potentially put out greater sums than the parents.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 28, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Not much has changed lol. If you knew how much I gave up for my ecsd cut you'd shit your pants. One of those things I had to hound a guy FOREVER trying to get. Not gonna lie I let everyone have it after I got it.


I got some good dudes that hook me up
One dude I just trade with and he is super cool.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Feb 28, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> I wanted to touch on this and say thank you from a broke ass medical grower. 3 packs of free beans, just for hanging around is very generous, and it helps me out tremendously.


Too bad for the entire time some have been here this is exactly opposite of the way things were done! Please! Run thousands of one cultivar.....then give beans away, don't charge for them at all! Yeah I know!


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 28, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> You think hahaa
> 
> Not sure why people sleeping on this alien OG but this shit is super nice. I love the structure and stack of this plant right up there with the banana cookies. This plant is as frosty as the cake at the same week in flower and legit smells strong as shit. This gonna be one of them sleeper strains people are gonna stumble on and than see the pics and be like whoa let me get that Haha
> 
> ...


I have a pump set up in a 55 gallon barrel for watering my outdoor plants. By the end of the season last year I was sick of watering everyday, sometimes twice a day...this year it'll be a pump going to pvc with drip lines, set up a timer to water for like 5 minutes 3 times a day, all I have to worry about is keeping the barrel full.

Anything to make life easier, right?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 28, 2019)

Guess I found my #2 The alien OG. If it's ready when you ship the preorder.


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 28, 2019)

I saw sundea driver beans 600 us$ fuck me. Any updates? im easy, i want to run bubba and sunset sherb and cake.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 28, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Not much has changed lol. If you knew how much I gave up for my ecsd cut you'd shit your pants. One of those things I had to hound a guy FOREVER trying to get. Not gonna lie I let everyone have it after I got it.
> 
> Ghost is my vote if there's a limit on how many you're willing to do, makes the most sense to me. Add some body to the ghost, maybe a bit more medicinal. Tbh almost any of your fuely dank stuff would be awesome. I could find a reason why any cross with a dub, ecsd, corey, jetfuel, etc would potentially put out greater sums than the parents.


Name that fucker space ghost like the old cartoon , I'll run the Alien OG , Ghost OG in any combination as a tester everyone else seems to want other stuff , I'll run em


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 28, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Oh no Gu is blocking me on IG. I wont be able to see him sell his 90 dollar garbage testers. Fuck him. Shady thieving mother fucker. Gonna message me this morning being a cry baby. I've never seen a grown ass man act the way he does. I'd love to see him out somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 4291134 View attachment 4291135 View attachment 4291136


out of all this time I've seen you on these forums, that's is only the second time I've ever seen you get truly pissed off! is everything alright buddy?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 28, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> You think hahaa
> 
> Not sure why people sleeping on this alien OG but this shit is super nice. I love the structure and stack of this plant right up there with the banana cookies. This plant is as frosty as the cake at the same week in flower and legit smells strong as shit. This gonna be one of them sleeper strains people are gonna stumble on and than see the pics and be like whoa let me get that Haha
> 
> ...


dam that shit looks nice! not being a dick, but for real looking all professional and shit!!! awesome too see man!


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 28, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> out of all this time I've seen you on these forums, that's is only the second time I've ever seen you get truly pissed off! is everything alright buddy?


Haha the second time you should have seen him in the greenpoint thread a while back some major meltdowns @whytewidow and heisen used to have me rolling in that thread lol


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 28, 2019)

quiescent said:


> First off, cool beans on that light. Always envy you guys that are a bit better with the true enthusiast stuff.
> 
> Someone the other day, forget whom, remarked how there seems to be a lot of people on riu that run their own businesses.
> 
> Why wouldn't the peers of the kind of dude that builds his own water cooled lights to grow his own weed with decent chances that he's doing it illegally, have the cajones to bet on themselves for a paycheck? Growers are a different breed of people.


I also said they had the finest wife/girlfriends, nice house with a 6 car garage, hung out with Wilt Chamberlain and the guy from the dos equis commercials at the same fucking time!

lol.. some people on here own their own businesses, sure.. and a portion of the people who brag about doctorates and shit probably actually got the paper on the wall. Most are fulll of shit


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 28, 2019)

whyte, do you think the ferarri on ice photos are a tribute to the old Bog pics of him riding cross country in his lil hot rod? hehe


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 28, 2019)

quiescent said:


> First off, cool beans on that light. Always envy you guys that are a bit better with the true enthusiast stuff.
> 
> Someone the other day, forget whom, remarked how there seems to be a lot of people on riu that run their own businesses.
> 
> Why wouldn't the peers of the kind of dude that builds his own water cooled lights to grow his own weed with decent chances that he's doing it illegally, have the cajones to bet on themselves for a paycheck? Growers are a different breed of people.


Thanks man, always like the interest. Growing weed is a fun hobby of mine, so is building cool stuff. Im a general contractor, so building cool stuff is my job. Lol. Why buy it when I can build better for less $? I'm actually in CO where my hobby is legal. Yay, I made a good decision 19 yrs ago. lmfao. Actually smoking weed is part of what gave me the push to start my own biz back in 2009. No one to piss test me or fire my ass over some weed. Lol. That and I'd always wanted to do my own thing like my uncle's did. They owned a construction company and i grew up working for them, wanted to follow in those footsteps. So I did, 10 yrs strong now. I know alot of other biz owners that smoke also, it's commonplace here. I kinda think the self employed guys/girls are more likely to grow/smoke weed as they arent drug tested etc. You can still get fired for weed in a legal state. The flood of legal weed here is crazy but I'd much rather grow my own favorites and pay the electric comp instead. Lol. I like my weed better than most dispensaries, tastier, smellier, and oh so yummy. I think it's from the love I show them. Lol. Big difference in quality between commercial grown and home boutique grown. The old quality vs quantity thing. Can't wait for the new heisen roster to be added to the lineup. Lol. Add some serious quality there brother. Anyways I'm done rambling on now, my bad. Lol I'm gonna have me a smoke, happy growing to all.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 28, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> You think hahaa
> 
> Not sure why people sleeping on this alien OG but this shit is super nice. I love the structure and stack of this plant right up there with the banana cookies. This plant is as frosty as the cake at the same week in flower and legit smells strong as shit. This gonna be one of them sleeper strains people are gonna stumble on and than see the pics and be like whoa let me get that Haha
> 
> ...


I love it man, the setup, the plants, the whole dang thing your doing. You got that down, gives me goosebumps how pretty they all are.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 28, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> I also said they had the finest wife/girlfriends, nice house with a 6 car garage, hung out with Wilt Chamberlain and the guy from the dos equis commercials at the same fucking time!
> 
> lol.. some people on here own their own businesses, sure.. and a portion of the people who brag about doctorates and shit probably actually got the paper on the wall. Most are fulll of shit


You forgot the private yacht and supermodels man. Lol.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 28, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> You think hahaa
> 
> Not sure why people sleeping on this alien OG but this shit is super nice. I love the structure and stack of this plant right up there with the banana cookies. This plant is as frosty as the cake at the same week in flower and legit smells strong as shit. This gonna be one of them sleeper strains people are gonna stumble on and than see the pics and be like whoa let me get that Haha
> 
> ...


this is exactly how i flush water through my plants each week at res change time. makes it super easy.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 28, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> I also said they had the finest wife/girlfriends, nice house with a 6 car garage, hung out with Wilt Chamberlain and the guy from the dos equis commercials at the same fucking time!
> 
> lol.. some people on here own their own businesses, sure.. and a portion of the people who brag about doctorates and shit probably actually got the paper on the wall. Most are fulll of shit


For sure, I guess I forgot the other parts lol.

I think we know who's faking the funk for the most part though. 

I dated a girl that was finishing a doctorate in criminology and molecular chemistry. She's either teaching or working for the FBI finding the next Ted Kaczynski. Highly educated people are out there but ime their time is usually too valuable to argue with strangers on the internet over a plant that retards your ability to use your brain lol.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 28, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Name that fucker space ghost like the old cartoon , I'll run the Alien OG , Ghost OG in any combination as a tester everyone else seems to want other stuff , I'll run em


Just had some Alien OG from a dispensary. Not bad stuff, especially considering their other stuff lol. My buddy and I grabbed a sample pack to check this place out, I got 2gs of Black Widow with about 5 seeds in it, he's got the other half not sure how many seeds he got. Their master kush was just OK. Sour Diesel was aweful, worst tasting weed i've ever smoked combo'ed with the worst looks i've ever seen someone sell.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 28, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> You forgot the private yacht and supermodels man. Lol. View attachment 4291220


Looks a bit like Subcool.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 28, 2019)

Behold, the holy grail of seeds!
Bidding starts at *$1,000,000* 
 
Seriously, do you think it will grow?


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Behold, the holy grail of seeds!
> Bidding starts at *$1,000,000*
> View attachment 4291278 View attachment 4291279
> Seriously, do you think it will grow?


Funny you posted this. @genuity just posted a pic in the Chuckers Paradise thread of a 3 seed twin like yours. Should be worth at least 1.5 mil


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Behold, the holy grail of seeds!
> Bidding starts at *$1,000,000*
> View attachment 4291278 View attachment 4291279
> Seriously, do you think it will grow?


Ive got 4 bucks?


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 28, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Just had some Alien OG from a dispensary. Not bad stuff, especially considering their other stuff lol. My buddy and I grabbed a sample pack to check this place out, I got 2gs of Black Widow with about 5 seeds in it, he's got the other half not sure how many seeds he got. Their master kush was just OK. Sour Diesel was aweful, worst tasting weed i've ever smoked combo'ed with the worst looks i've ever seen someone sell.


And that's why we all grow, to have better shit. Sure where I'm at I can go buy it at the store too, but I can do better for less and have fun while I'm at it. I love growing these plants.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Behold, the holy grail of seeds!
> Bidding starts at *$1,000,000*
> View attachment 4291278 View attachment 4291279
> Seriously, do you think it will grow?


Fuck yeah it will, be a double sized plant with 2 phenotypes of fire and a # on each halve.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 28, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> And that's why we all grow, to have better shit. Sure where I'm at I can go buy it at the store too, but I can do better for less and have fun while I'm at it. I love growing these plants.


you speak truths  My buddy likes his varieties and doesn't grow himself. Sometimes we go splits just to see whats out there, or because I smoke too damn much and run out between grows


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 28, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Just had some Alien OG from a dispensary. Not bad stuff, especially considering their other stuff lol. My buddy and I grabbed a sample pack to check this place out, I got 2gs of Black Widow with about 5 seeds in it, he's got the other half not sure how many seeds he got. Their master kush was just OK. Sour Diesel was aweful, worst tasting weed i've ever smoked combo'ed with the worst looks i've ever seen someone sell.


Ive tried a couple buddies MAC.. jelly breath.. wedding cake etc and always came away unimpressed like a motherfucker. All of its looked GREAT.. smelled/tasted pretty decent to very good, but I prefer my bud a little more well done than most of the cash croppers seem to take it.. Shits a commodity to the majority, I'm willing to take things a week or two longer since my lil tents are personal


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 28, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Ive tried a couple buddies MAC.. jelly breath.. wedding cake etc and always came away unimpressed like a motherfucker. All of its looked GREAT.. smelled/tasted pretty decent to very good, but I prefer my bud a little more well done than most of the cash croppers seem to take it.. Shits a commodity to the majority, I'm willing to take things a week or two longer since my lil tents are personal


a good bud with a properly well done cure is always better to me than something just dried enough to smoke


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 28, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> out of all this time I've seen you on these forums, that's is only the second time I've ever seen you get truly pissed off! is everything alright buddy?


Yeah I'm good. Appreciate ya.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 28, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> you speak truths  My buddy likes his varieties and doesn't grow himself. Sometimes we go splits just to see whats out there, or because I smoke too damn much and run out between grows


My wife likes these chocolate covered coffee beans from the dispense and I have a habit of grabbing a jar of whatever looks/smells the tastiest when i go there. Variety is the spice of life, at least for weed I say. I like to compare my stuff with their's as well since they lab test for potency. Kinda gives me an idea of where I'm at in those regards and let's me check out some potential new favorite strain, and/or sample an old fave.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 28, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> a good bud with a properly well done cure is always better to me than something just dried enough to smoke


the commersh Im seeing around, even the GG, lol, that they call it now. is nowhere near the quality of properly grown indoor with more care than money involved. Happen to get a hold of some CO MEDICALLY grown, showed the commercial boys around and they didn't know what to think. Their machine trimmed, kiefed nugs, lol. Truth is, really good indoor I've grown and had with even a minimal cure always beats out the 300 an oz commercial that goes around these parts. I just need a bigger space, lmfao.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 28, 2019)

300 a zip? Fuck that's crazy


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 28, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> the commersh Im seeing around, even the GG, lol, that they call it now. is nowhere near the quality of properly grown indoor with more care than money involved. Happen to get a hold of some CO MEDICALLY grown, showed the commercial boys around and they didn't know what to think. Their machine trimmed, kiefed nugs, lol. Truth is, really good indoor I've grown and had with even a minimal cure always beats out the 300 an oz commercial that goes around these parts. I just need a bigger space, lmfao.


Yup, exactly my point as well. Dispense stuff is on the shelf usually a matter of weeks after harvest. Usually harvested based on time, rather than by trichomes. I like mine to go all cloud with a good amount gone amber before I harvest. Often chopping only certain ripe nugs and letting others go a bit more until they're perfect too. Never seen a big cash cropper do that, it'd fuck up their rotation schedule. I've found my stuff, while great smelling and tasting right away most times, really starts hitting those high notes about 2 months into their cure. Keeps getting better and better smell and taste up to about the 4th to 6th month of cure where it then steadies off with a stankness. Even after a year in jar curing no increase Ive noticed past the 6th month. My first 3 years of growing were in a greenhouse outdoors, so one large harvest each fall to last me for a year. Hard to let some of the jars sit that long though as they're so good from the get. Lmfao.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 28, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> 300 a zip? Fuck that's crazy


That is crazy. That sounds like prices of weed when i was a kid in ND. 50 an eigth back then, not weighed, eyeball/finger guesstimate scale. Lol. And it was usually seedy, not what I'd refer to as brick weed but close to it. Compressed, but not bricked, it'd fluff back up. Rarely some real no seed doja came around but it was 100 an 8th if you could even get any before it was gone.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 28, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> the commersh Im seeing around, even the GG, lol, that they call it now. is nowhere near the quality of properly grown indoor with more care than money involved. Happen to get a hold of some CO MEDICALLY grown, showed the commercial boys around and they didn't know what to think. Their machine trimmed, kiefed nugs, lol. Truth is, really good indoor I've grown and had with even a minimal cure always beats out the 300 an oz commercial that goes around these parts. I just need a bigger space, lmfao.


My best nugs never leave the house. 
I call it the "private reserve". 

This OBS nug smells like vanilla and sweaty socks.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> My best nugs never leave the house.
> I call it the "private reserve".
> 
> This OBS nug smells like vanilla and sweaty socks.
> View attachment 4291322


That's the connesour shit there, that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 28, 2019)

i am leaving to go set up a grow spot at buddies so I am sure Heisen will give away some Ghost or Alien testers , just watch days I can't be on much goods fly , my luck


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 28, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> 300 a zip? Fuck that's crazy


480-520 a zip near me.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 28, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> 300 a zip? Fuck that's crazy


I charge 250! get it for 120 tho, lol! I got bills to pay man!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 28, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> 480-520 a zip near me.


dam i need to move by you!


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 28, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Yup, exactly my point as well. Dispense stuff is on the shelf usually a matter of weeks after harvest. Usually harvested based on time, rather than by trichomes. I like mine to go all cloud with a good amount gone amber before I harvest. Often chopping only certain ripe nugs and letting others go a bit more until they're perfect too. Never seen a big cash cropper do that, it'd fuck up their rotation schedule. I've found my stuff, while great smelling and tasting right away most times, really starts hitting those high notes about 2 months into their cure. Keeps getting better and better smell and taste up to about the 4th to 6th month of cure where it then steadies off with a stankness. Even after a year in jar curing no increase Ive noticed past the 6th month. My first 3 years of growing were in a greenhouse outdoors, so one large harvest each fall to last me for a year. Hard to let some of the jars sit that long though as they're so good from the get. Lmfao.


8 week cure is about where I go to. I always take one jar of everything I run and do a long cure. 6-8 months. We just opened a jar of blue lemonade I run last year. Been curing for 6 1/2 months. Smells and taste phenomenal. Didnt really have a strong nose to it when it went in. Shes super nice now.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 28, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> 480-520 a zip near me.


I need to start catapulting bricks a cross the border


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 28, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I need to start catapulting bricks a cross the border


Lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 28, 2019)

Pack of ghost OG bastards up for grabs. First responder gets em.


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 28, 2019)

Mine


----------



## big cfeezzie (Feb 28, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> Mine


You beat me to it


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 28, 2019)

I can't believe it. Heisen is giving away beans and the thread's full of crickets. Last time shit was crazy in here.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 28, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> I can't believe it. Heisen is giving away beans and the thread's full of crickets. Last time shit was crazy in here.


Hasn't claimed em yet. Hope he does soon.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 28, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Hasn't claimed em yet. Hope he does soon.


have the bastards been germing good for you yet?


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 28, 2019)

I just did was on the phone with the boss so it took me a little bit longer


Heisenbeans said:


> Hasn't claimed em yet. Hope he does soon.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 28, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> have the bastards been germing good for you yet?


Had issues with the jet fuel. Spraying CS and humidity being to high caused issues. Fixed the issues and got 100 percent on the ghost bastards. Seems like seeds that came off the preflower pods had the issues.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 28, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Had issues with the jet fuel. Spraying CS and humidity being to high caused issues. Fixed the issues and got 100 percent on the ghost bastards. Seems like seeds that came off the preflower pods had the issues.


damn.. on my little "project" (lol) I used a lot of preflower pollen.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 28, 2019)

Yea i didn't have any success with the jet fuel bastards either. All good tho.


Heisenbeans said:


> Had issues with the jet fuel. Spraying CS and humidity being to high caused issues. Fixed the issues and got 100 percent on the ghost bastards. Seems like seeds that came off the preflower pods had the issues.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 28, 2019)

Damn I missed a bastard seed giveaway


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 28, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Damn I missed a bastard seed giveaway


Ha ha just twiddling my thumbs waiting for the pre-orders and 3 pk giveaway.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 28, 2019)

Fuck...I missed another one! This staying up all night shit is getting me nowhere(online)


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 28, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Ha ha just twiddling my thumbs waiting for the pre-orders and 3 pk giveaway.


Same still saw ghost and was like aww.. Lol so much good he got even the bastards


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 28, 2019)

I’ll remain calm unless there are Diesel bastards...then I be like


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 28, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Fuck...I missed another one! This staying up all night shit is getting me nowhere(online)


hahahaha


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 28, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> i am leaving to go set up a grow spot at buddies so I am sure Heisen will give away some Ghost or Alien testers , just watch days I can't be on much goods fly , my luck


Betters my chances, go do what you gotta do. Lol


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 28, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> 8 week cure is about where I go to. I always take one jar of everything I run and do a long cure. 6-8 months. We just opened a jar of blue lemonade I run last year. Been curing for 6 1/2 months. Smells and taste phenomenal. Didnt really have a strong nose to it when it went in. Shes super nice now.


Yeah buddy, hard to wait that long but worth it.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 28, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Pack of ghost OG bastards up for grabs. First responder gets em.


Haha, did you do that one just cuz heathen said that? I think it's funnier if you did. LMFAO...


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 28, 2019)

My tnutz frame will be here tomorrow around noonish. If anyone is interested in seeing the heisen build step by step. Check out my led thread.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 28, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> My tnutz frame will be here tomorrow around noonish. If anyone is interested in seeing the heisen build step by step. Check out my led thread.


Post the link


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 28, 2019)

For fucks sake I just used a buddies WiFi to. Log in here can u guys and Heisen see fit to hook HEATHEN up with some ghost testers talk tomorrow friends


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 28, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> My tnutz frame will be here tomorrow around noonish. If anyone is interested in seeing the heisen build step by step. Check out my led thread.


Can I get a link pls?


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 28, 2019)

The free veg rig!
My white banner cut, 3 amnesia autos , 4 blueberry regs, bruce banger, Jack herrer.
Anymore tester spots left? I think I could squeeze an in?!? Haha Oooo look. Labels!
Damn I gotta get my buddy to find something better than a box! Hes trying.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 28, 2019)

Too bad the bastards didnt work out!! Oh well . 
@Heisenbeans tried. I'm just trying to sneak in for another giveaway. Shiiittttt


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> The free veg rig!View attachment 4291472
> My white banner cut, 3 amnesia autos , 4 blueberry regs, bruce banger, Jack herrer.
> Anymore tester spots left? I think I could squeeze an in?!? HahaView attachment 4291490 Oooo look. Labels!
> Damn I gotta get my buddy to find something better than a box! Hes trying.


Your buddy looks to be rocking a Vero tent. Mine's been solid for a couple years and was only like $80 USD.

I also rock boxes too, too cheap to spring for pvc.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Feb 28, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Your buddy looks to be rocking a Vero tent. Mine's been solid for a couple years and was only like $80 USD.
> 
> I also rock boxes too, too cheap to spring for pvc.


Its a mutual grow. My expertise and his house. 
I have previous coco grows under my belt but I have a newborn in the houae so no more indoor here for me.
But my nearby neighbor is chill and wants to learn so we start easy. 4 x 4 soil grow.
I womt bring over the 1000 w hps til the babies get a lil older and I have some time to check the environment.
I only get over there once a week.
I have thought of maybe using a net pot in a 5 gallon bucket with a recirculating fountain pump?
I have all,of the means. Jw if my bro,could maintain it without my oversight daily.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 28, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> 100 percent germination on the ghost OG seeds without dry time. Pulled straight from the pods and put in water.
> 
> View attachment 4291009



What is the history/ story on the ghost OG. Is it just a special cutting of OG Kush?


----------



## main cola (Feb 28, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Can I get a link pls?


I’m pretty sure this is it https://www.rollitup.org/t/cree-cobs-samsung-f-series-gen-3s-strip-build.980789/page-11


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 28, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Yes, I designed it, was a very fun project. Built it with the goal of high power. Efficiency in regards to use of the heat it makes as a lights out heat source. I do lose some efficiency by running them hard but get 0 thermal droop as they stay about 20 to 30c. Cost effective but still good quality. Perfect size for my space. And of course grows good weed. Yeah, your radiator idea would work, just not sure how efficient it would be about it. Might just make your chiller suck a lot more juice than a small ac would. More airflow won't solve it?



Air exchange from water is supposed to be much more efficient than an air conditioner. I just changed up my rdwc system previous one held several hundred gal of water and this one just 80. So my chiller has a lot of headroom still left in it. It could handle an exchange system just fine and still have more capacity left in it.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 28, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> You think hahaa
> 
> Not sure why people sleeping on this alien OG but this shit is super nice. I love the structure and stack of this plant right up there with the banana cookies. This plant is as frosty as the cake at the same week in flower and legit smells strong as shit. This gonna be one of them sleeper strains people are gonna stumble on and than see the pics and be like whoa let me get that Haha
> 
> ...



I've used the same system for a while. When I use to gorilla grow close by I would drive a four wheeler and pull a wagon that had a 12volt pump in a 100 gal container. Drive by each plant and give her a drink. 

Do the same thing in my greenhouse but use a 60 gal barrel and a 110v pump. It's hella better than doing by hand. 

Rdwc is even better than that lol


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 28, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> What is the history/ story on the ghost OG. Is it just a special cutting of OG Kush?


cut from Orgnkd to Ghost. supposed to be true affie kush, but since then been crossed to lots to make seeds. Also I think Sticky said it was sfv passed to him, one of them ole stoner strain history


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 28, 2019)

East coast sour diesel reversed. One of the best smelling plants in the room.


 


New reverse moms coming around


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 28, 2019)

main cola said:


> I’m pretty sure this is it https://www.rollitup.org/t/cree-cobs-samsung-f-series-gen-3s-strip-build.980789/page-11


Thanks


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Feb 28, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Air exchange from water is supposed to be much more efficient than an air conditioner. I just changed up my rdwc system previous one held several hundred gal of water and this one just 80. So my chiller has a lot of headroom still left in it. It could handle an exchange system just fine and still have more capacity left in it.


I'd try it then, see how it does. Keep data records etc, I'm curious to hear about results.


----------



## mjw42 (Mar 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> East coast sour diesel reversed. One of the best smelling plants in the room.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4291541
> ...


Those babies are blowing UP! Nice work!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> Too bad the bastards didnt work out!! Oh well .
> @Heisenbeans tried. I'm just trying to sneak in for another giveaway. Shiiittttt


Darn! People are having issues eh? 

I haven't even received mine yet. Hopefully I get lucky....


----------



## quiescent (Mar 1, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Darn! People are having issues eh?
> 
> I haven't even received mine yet. Hopefully I get lucky....


I think he's talking about the Jet fuel seeds hit with cs. I don't think heisen sent them out, just inhouse.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 1, 2019)

Survived the 24 beer challenge , I will need someone to brush the shag carpet off my tongue , someone kill me


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 1, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Survived the 24 beer challenge ,


What does that involve?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> What does that involve?


I imagine it involves drinking 24 beers in 1 night... used to be able to pull that off in my 20's when there was some assistance from the fine people of Colombia.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 1, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I imagine it involves drinking 24 beers in 1 night... used to be able to pull that off in my 20's when there was some assistance from the fine people of Colombia.


I wonder how many piss breaks is needed. Once you break the seal it comes out quicker than it goes in.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 1, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Darn! People are having issues eh?
> 
> I haven't even received mine yet. Hopefully I get lucky....


I didnt send them when people started having issues with the JF. Gonna resend you guys something different including the ones that already got the ones I sent out


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 1, 2019)

Also for the love of God can you guys please keep all your emails to me in the same email so I know what your talking about when you send me 30 dollars and I have no idea wtf I'm looking at. I have to go back through and find all of our previous emails and see what was discussed. 5 different emails is really messing me up.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 1, 2019)

The codes I sent u guys wasnt just to keep the wrong people from getting seeds it was also so I can see who is properly testing what im sending you guys and I can type your code in and get the shipping address and send you seeds whenever I get them . Some of you testers will get seeds in the mail when your not expecting them.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> The codes I sent u guys wasnt just to keep the wrong people from getting seeds it was also so I can see who is properly testing what im sending you guys and I can type your code in and get the shipping address and send you seeds whenever I get them . Some of you testers will get seeds in the mail when your not expecting them.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 1, 2019)

This thread is moving right along. lol
Heisen,
Just wanted to say, that WC you have is some damn good smoke, even at around 10 days from chop. 
I'll be patiently waiting on your gear to be ready. 
Once again, 
Thanks Heisen.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 1, 2019)

Meant as a compliment of course


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 1, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> This thread is moving right along. lol
> Heisen,
> Just wanted to say, that WC you have is some damn good smoke, even at around 10 days from chop.
> I'll be patiently waiting on your gear to be ready.
> ...


Yeah man it is. Its everyone's favorite. The black banana is still king though and I'm sure it will be the next hype strain if it ever gets out there.
I sent that cake cut to a couple people here and there. The banana was only sent to 2 people I know and 1 doesn't come on this forum at all. 

Wedding cake x banana cookies will be the first big pheno hunt I do. I need a mac and wedding cake dominant cut that puts out better pollen.
The mac1 is horrible to breed with and I plan to pop a few hundred macs to find a better breeding mom.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 1, 2019)

Well hopefully once I get some established pictures/journals up I can get on that tester list.

I’d love random surprise visits from USPS. Mini Christmas mornings.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 1, 2019)

Making fems, a good plant is important but one that puts out good viable pollen when reversed and can also take pollen from any other plant is important and invaluable. Some of them moms just wont reverse for shit an when they do they put out little amounts and I have to hit a plant 4 times to get it covered up and even than some of th seeds wont mature. 

I'm super excited to bring everyone the best genetics i can possibly find and look forward to finding those special plants that will put out the fire I'm looking for. 

I really want to get it down to about 5 donor moms and everything else I have will just be recieving moms.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah man it is. Its everyone's favorite. The black banana is still king though and I'm sure it will be the next hype strain if it ever gets out there.
> I sent that cake cut to a couple people here and there. The banana was only sent to 2 people I know and 1 doesn't come on this forum at all.
> 
> Wedding cake x banana cookies will be the first big pheno hunt I do. I need a mac and wedding cake dominant cut that puts out better pollen.
> The mac1 is horrible to breed with and I plan to pop a few hundred macs to find a better breeding mom.


People claim the MAC has so much resin on it, the pollen can't get there unless you manually breed it.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Mar 1, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I imagine it involves drinking 24 beers in 1 night... used to be able to pull that off in my 20's when there was some assistance from the fine people of Colombia.


Hahaha I love it. Canadian beer too none of that sissy American stuff lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2019)

Getgrowingson said:


> Hahaha I love it. Canadian beer too none of that sissy American stuff lol


back when Canadian was Canadian.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> The codes I sent u guys wasnt just to keep the wrong people from getting seeds it was also so I can see who is properly testing what im sending you guys and I can type your code in and get the shipping address and send you seeds whenever I get them . Some of you testers will get seeds in the mail when your not expecting them.


Did you send us codes I didn't get mine and yup I'm up there on list. Just confused when saw that u said codes were sent.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 1, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Did you send us codes I didn't get mine and yup I'm up there on list. Just confused when saw that u said codes were sent.


It was codes when I was giving away freebies on the contest.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> The codes I sent u guys wasnt just to keep the wrong people from getting seeds it was also so I can see who is properly testing what im sending you guys and I can type your code in and get the shipping address and send you seeds whenever I get them . Some of you testers will get seeds in the mail when your not expecting them.


This is sweet to hear you know I’m always down to pop beans. ( and as soon as they arrive). By the way surgery went good, now for the healing with out the use of those shitty opiates


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 1, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> What is the history/ story on the ghost OG. Is it just a special cutting of OG Kush?





Greenthumbskunk said:


> What is the history/ story on the ghost OG. Is it just a special cutting of OG Kush?


Orgnkid sold fellow Overgrow forum member Ghost, a cut of his Og Kush and then Ghost and everyone else started calling it Ghost Og. 
It is the same as the original cut of Og Kush that Orgnkid possessed, which means it is the mother used in the Banana OG and was even possibly S1'd to create SFV Og, depending on who you ask.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> It was codes when I was giving away freebies on the contest.


Oh gotcha thanks man I forgot bout them pop up ones my bad.. Lol


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Mar 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I didnt send them when people started having issues with the JF. Gonna resend you guys something different including the ones that already got the ones I sent out


Wow!! Thats really cool man! Thanks @Heisenbeans


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Mar 1, 2019)

We are excited to run some @Heisenbeans !!!!!


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Mar 1, 2019)

I SMOKE BOWLS!! I NEED THE FIRE!!
I made cropking gear look good! Imagine if I had some real FUEL!! @Heisenbeans let me test my ninja!!!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> I SMOKE BOWLS!! I NEED THE FIRE!!
> *I made cropking gear look good!* Imagine if I had some real FUEL!! @Heisenbeans let me test my ninja!!!


lol


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 1, 2019)

If that was me in that tent I would have been naked


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 1, 2019)

Good things come to those who wait. Lol. I left this tray in the tent hope was kind of lost for them, but I looked at it today and one came up jet fuel bastard @Heisenbeans @main cola

Took about two weeks for this girl to pop.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 1, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Good things come to those who wait. Lol. I left this tray in the tent hope was kind of lost for them, but I looked at it today and one came up jet fuel bastard @Heisenbeans @main cola
> View attachment 4291977


So it begins.............


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 1, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Good things come to those who wait. Lol. I left this tray in the tent hope was kind of lost for them, but I looked at it today and one came up jet fuel bastard @Heisenbeans @main cola
> View attachment 4291977


Damn thats whats up dude. Makes me wanna go dig through the trash for mine lol.


----------



## main cola (Mar 1, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Good things come to those who wait. Lol. I left this tray in the tent hope was kind of lost for them, but I looked at it today and one came up jet fuel bastard @Heisenbeans @main cola
> View attachment 4291977
> Took about two weeks for this girl to pop.


I checked mine and I have one coming up but it still has the seed shell on it


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 1, 2019)

main cola said:


> I checked mine and I have one coming up but it still has the seed shell on it


Hopefully it comes out all the way. I think this one is the first to pop from the jet fuels, it will be babied until it’s a nice size then clones will be put to flower


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 1, 2019)

I usually take 2 clones and then flower out the original. I get to see what the buds look like much faster.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 1, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Good things come to those who wait. Lol. I left this tray in the tent hope was kind of lost for them, but I looked at it today and one came up jet fuel bastard @Heisenbeans @main cola
> View attachment 4291977
> Took about two weeks for this girl to pop.


the first bean, ever of heisenbeans! now I think that deserve some type of reward! just imagine if he blows up! that's the first edition rookie card right there!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 1, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> the first bean, ever of heisenbeans! now I think that deserve some type of reward! just imagine if he blows up! that's the first edition rookie card right there!


I have a "Lemon cake" up. 1 out of 7 so far. Woo Hoo!!! lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 1, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Good things come to those who wait. Lol. I left this tray in the tent hope was kind of lost for them, but I looked at it today and one came up jet fuel bastard @Heisenbeans @main cola
> View attachment 4291977
> Took about two weeks for this girl to pop.


Newer seeds take a little longer to pop also I have noticed.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Newer seeds take a little longer to pop also I have noticed.


Prob the sweet resin they covered in making em take a min


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Newer seeds take a little longer to pop also I have noticed.


They do the next ones will see a little fridge time before popping about 7 days


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 1, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> the first bean, ever of heisenbeans! now I think that deserve some type of reward! just imagine if he blows up! that's the first edition rookie card right there!


The bean popping it’s head above ground is reward enough for me. Heisen has and is taking care of me much respect for him


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm gonna dig some beans out tonight, I'll be sending out a bunch on Monday and be giving some away tonight when I see how many I have. 
I pulled some more jet fuels out last night from the tops of the colas and soaked em. I'll see how they do tonight.

All of the ghost seeds popped and are coming up now.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'm gonna dig some beans out tonight, I'll be sending out a bunch on Monday and be giving some away tonight when I see how many I have.
> I pulled some more jet fuels out last night from the tops of the colas and soaked em. I'll see how they do tonight.
> 
> All of the ghost seeds popped and are coming up now.


Can’t wait to see what goes out

So @Heisenbeans are the ones going out Monday first drop, preorders, or just genuine generous testers?


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 1, 2019)

Getting some of those ECSD beans wet tonight. Basically just checking germ rates and early veg, then Im gonna give em to a gromie to take to flower since I got no room til my next fem seed run. I'll still be able to get pics though. Im trying to hold off my next all fem seed run for the Black Banana Cookie S1's.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 1, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Can’t wait to see what goes out
> 
> So @Heisenbeans are the ones going out Monday first drop, preorders, or just genuine generous testers?


Monday is just some bastard freebies. Still waiting on the seed moms to finish up


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Monday is just some bastard freebies. Still waiting on the seed moms to finish up


You know I’m down to pop those fatherless fuckers


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Newer seeds take a little longer to pop also I have noticed.


I tossed them in the frig for 3 days and then planted straight into soil. 2 were above ground night before last. About 5 or 6 days to sprout.


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Mar 1, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Damn thats whats up dude. Makes me wanna go dig through the trash for mine lol.


I just did!!! Fuck


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 1, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I tossed them in the frig for 3 days and then planted straight into soil. 2 were above ground night before last. About 5 or 6 days to sprout.


That's about right. I put all my seeds in water cup and set on top of a heat sink and they pop pretty quick.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's about right. I put all my seeds in water cup and set on top of a heat sink and they pop pretty quick.


I think with these it was the cs that caused the germ problem. I never have issue popping beans and some of these ones that got the cs were hollow but one was good hoping it’s killer


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 1, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> I think with these it was the cs that caused the germ problem. I never have issue popping beans and some of these ones that got the cs were hollow but one was good hoping it’s killer


Yeah there was some hollow ones. The pre flowers were germinated and the CS soaked into the seeds as they wad maturing also high humidity in the beginning caused rue issue cause I pulled the dehumidifier out and put it in the seed mom room cause that's the room that counts. I have dehumidifier in both rooms now.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 1, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Getting some of those ECSD beans wet tonight. Basically just checking germ rates and early veg, then Im gonna give em to a gromie to take to flower since I got no room til my next fem seed run. I'll still be able to get pics though. Im trying to hold off my next all fem seed run for the Black Banana Cookie S1's.


I got 90 percent on those last time I popped em a week ago. Almost all came up in peat pellets.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I got 90 percent on those last time I popped em a week ago. Almost all came up in peat pellets.


Theres a lot of em and they look good. Even at worst, I think I got the law of averages on my side lol
Thanks again man.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Monday is just some bastard freebies. Still waiting on the seed moms to finish up


please let me know when your fem, beans are ready to sell for I wount to buy some for out doors.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 1, 2019)

Smh...looks like I'll be pulling some more allnighters,tryna jump on some bastard beans from the thread contest. I hope all you quick keyboard finger members suddenly catch a temporary case of paralyzed "enter button" digits.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 1, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Smh...looks like I'll be pulling some more allnighters,tryna jump on some bastard beans from the thread contest. I hope all you quick keyboard finger members suddenly catch a temporary case of paralyzed "enter button" digits.


I’ll probably miss out when I jump in the hot tub. Might just have to bring the teli and with my luck I’d drop it in.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 1, 2019)

About to start digging now


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> About to start digging now


What bastards we looking at tonight I wonder lol


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 1, 2019)

Night all can't wait for list time I'm gonna miss out on the bastards


----------



## Turpman (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 1, 2019)

4 packs of bastard ghost OG up for grabs. I have 9 total but im sending out replacements to the guys that actually reported back what was up after I sent them. 
The next 4 people to respond saying you want them gets them. Send me a 3 digit code in PM and email the same code to [email protected] with a shipping address. I have them all in fridge now and will send everything out on Monday. 

Mr. Head I'm already sending yours out also along with the other Canadian that won the last contest. 

Go.


----------



## Werp (Mar 1, 2019)

yes sir, I'll take em!


----------



## Turpman (Mar 1, 2019)

Mine


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 1, 2019)

l'll pop them

edit: disregard that i believe id be in the replacements


----------



## coppershot (Mar 1, 2019)

Yes please! Lol


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 1, 2019)

Damn. As soon as I get out. 

Mine if available.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 1, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Damn. As soon as I get out.


still one pack for grabs 

my entry was misplaced as i believe id be in for the replacements even if not ill step aside


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 1, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> still one pack for grabs


Right here..


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 1, 2019)

@ChronicWonders. Send me a code.
Yes evergreen your in the replacements


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 1, 2019)

Doh! If only I hadn't smoked that bowl first I might've made that one on time. Dang.....


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 1, 2019)

All 4 winners I'll send out Monday along with the others.


----------



## Sebud (Mar 1, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Doh! If only I hadn't smoked that bowl first I might've made that one on time. Dang.....


Well at least we don't have long to wait


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 1, 2019)

Buncha new seed moms coming up. New crosses soon.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 1, 2019)

dam did I miss the give aways? I'm always late


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 1, 2019)

Sebud said:


> Well at least we don't have long to wait


Nope, sure don't. Few more weeks last I read. Have me some preordered banana cookies coming, whatever testers heisen throws in and whatever crosses I'm deemed worthy of. Lol. I'm still getting some things finished up room wise anyways. I'll be ready though.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 1, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> dam did I miss the give aways? I'm always late


Me too, by 2 posts, then by 1 post. Dang... lol


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 1, 2019)

ETA on pre orders @Heisenbeans ?


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm ready to pop some too. Love some fire fems as I'm staying under a plant count


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 1, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> ETA on pre orders @Heisenbeans ?


Some will be ready in 2 weeks and more to follow a week after. I'll look at the orders and might send out first ones ready to us customers. Will see in a couple weeks.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Some will be ready in 2 weeks and more to follow a week after. I'll look at the orders and might send out first ones ready to us customers. Will see in a couple weeks.


Thanks brother!


----------



## Turpman (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks for the giveaways Heisen.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 1, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Thanks for the giveaways Heisen.


Second that.


----------



## bighitter420 (Mar 1, 2019)

Got one Jet Fuel!


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 1, 2019)

bighitter420 said:


> View attachment 4292278 Got one Jet Fuel!


good shit glad to see some above ground


----------



## coppershot (Mar 1, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Thanks for the giveaways Heisen.





ChronicWonders. said:


> Second that.


Thrice @Heisenbeans


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 2, 2019)

Seeds are popping everywhere! Stuff is starting to pop all over the place. Even my old ass woke up with a boner today! Miracles happen!!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 2, 2019)

Started making bridezillas tonight two wedding cake moms and GG4 pollen. This strain cross is gonna spin heads. Wait for it. I been waiting a while to finally make this cross and its done.



This bitches pollen

 

To this bitch ..


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 2, 2019)

2 bitches smacking each other. Got me hot


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 2, 2019)

I've been a smoker all my life. Almost 25 years. Went from Marlboro reds to lights. The past few months I've been having a weird chest pain and trouble breathing. Lost a bunch of weight and shit and went to dr. Gave me an xray and said they needed me to go in for a CT. Took two weeks and I went and got it.
Got my results back today and it was normal. Scarring on my lungs from past pneumonia and collapsed lobes from recent flu.
So yeah I quit smoking a month ago and that's it.
Hopefully I'll be here a while longer to keep bringing you guys the dank. I have little kids that mean the world to me and I'm gonna be real I was worried for them more than myself.
I had 2 aunts die from lung cancer in there 40s and I really dont wanna end up like that.
I really for the first time realized that that shit is real and can happen to anyone. I wish I would have quit 20 years ago but it is what it is. 
Just wanted to share that in case someone else was thinking about quitting. Cigarettes are fucked up and I dont wanna go through this shit again.


----------



## bighitter420 (Mar 2, 2019)

I quit em about ten years ago when i could tell it was affecting my breathing. Quitting was a bitch but im so damn glad i did. Dont miss them AT ALL now and really try to avoid being around tobacco. 
For the last five years ive vaped most of my herb and it has really helped- no more chronic cough. Still times when im with friends that ill hit the bowl or joint, but my lungs feel it for the next day or so.

Good for you and your family.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 2, 2019)

Stop now Heisen. You wont regret it. Cigs gave me my first heart attack at 39. Four more attacks and one surgery later and I'm barely holding on. Here I am still smoking weed tho. Going out my way I guess


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Mar 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I've been a smoker all my life. Almost 25 years. Went from Marlboro reds to lights. The past few months I've been having a weird chest pain and trouble breathing. Lost a bunch of weight and shit and went to dr. Gave me an xray and said they needed me to go in for a CT. Took two weeks and I went and got it.
> Got my results back today and it was normal. Scarring on my lungs from past pneumonia and collapsed lobes from recent flu.
> So yeah I quit smoking a month ago and that's it.
> Hopefully I'll be here a while longer to keep bringing you guys the dank. I have little kids that mean the world to me and I'm gonna be real I was worried for them more than myself.
> ...


Stay strong brother!! I have quit them many times..... I fight everyday not to buy a pack.
As an alcoholic , opiate abusing, cig smoking, bowl smoking, carpenter/mason, I hope for you and yoyr kids that you have the strength to kick them Fuckers!! 
We need @Heisenbeans gear for a while. Stick around!!


----------



## Highsince76 (Mar 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I've been a smoker all my life. Almost 25 years. Went from Marlboro reds to lights. The past few months I've been having a weird chest pain and trouble breathing. Lost a bunch of weight and shit and went to dr. Gave me an xray and said they needed me to go in for a CT. Took two weeks and I went and got it.
> Got my results back today and it was normal. Scarring on my lungs from past pneumonia and collapsed lobes from recent flu.
> So yeah I quit smoking a month ago and that's it.
> Hopefully I'll be here a while longer to keep bringing you guys the dank. I have little kids that mean the world to me and I'm gonna be real I was worried for them more than myself.
> ...


Glad your scan came out well. Kick them fuckers out of your life for good. 

Couple years back, I had the same shit happen.
Lucky it wasn't cancer but diagnosed with COPD.
To many years of abusing my lungs. Cigarettes, foundry work, and being a mouth breather my whole life. I'm sure the 40 years of smoking weed didn't help. lol.

But since then, no tobacco or foundry work.
I can't help being a mouth breather, and couldn't completely quit the herb, but cut way back.
Took years to quit craving cigarettes.
All is good though. No cancer or oxygen tank yet.

Glad your going to be with us for awhile and I feel your pain. 
Keep up the good work and putting out the fire!


----------



## main cola (Mar 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I've been a smoker all my life. Almost 25 years. Went from Marlboro reds to lights. The past few months I've been having a weird chest pain and trouble breathing. Lost a bunch of weight and shit and went to dr. Gave me an xray and said they needed me to go in for a CT. Took two weeks and I went and got it.
> Got my results back today and it was normal. Scarring on my lungs from past pneumonia and collapsed lobes from recent flu.
> So yeah I quit smoking a month ago and that's it.
> Hopefully I'll be here a while longer to keep bringing you guys the dank. I have little kids that mean the world to me and I'm gonna be real I was worried for them more than myself.
> ...


Stay strong my friend. I know it’s hard but you can do it


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> 4 packs of bastard ghost OG up for grabs. I have 9 total but im sending out replacements to the guys that actually reported back what was up after I sent them.
> The next 4 people to respond saying you want them gets them. Send me a 3 digit code in PM and email the same code to [email protected] with a shipping address. I have them all in fridge now and will send everything out on Monday.
> 
> Mr. Head I'm already sending yours out also along with the other Canadian that won the last contest.
> ...


SWEET can't wait


----------



## VillageAnt (Mar 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I've been a smoker all my life. Almost 25 years. Went from Marlboro reds to lights. The past few months I've been having a weird chest pain and trouble breathing. Lost a bunch of weight and shit and went to dr. Gave me an xray and said they needed me to go in for a CT. Took two weeks and I went and got it.
> Got my results back today and it was normal. Scarring on my lungs from past pneumonia and collapsed lobes from recent flu.
> So yeah I quit smoking a month ago and that's it.
> Hopefully I'll be here a while longer to keep bringing you guys the dank. I have little kids that mean the world to me and I'm gonna be real I was worried for them more than myself.
> ...


Did you quit cold turkey? I quit 8 years ago with ibogaine, but started back a year ago when my wife was dying. It sucks. I wanna quit so bad, but when I try cold turkey, I get cold sweats, hyperventilating, can't sleep. I'm a total pussy for nicotine withdrawal. Guess I will do the ibogaine again, but damn that is an unpleasant trip. Sure works though....unbelievably well.


----------



## VillageAnt (Mar 2, 2019)

Damnit. Every time I take a 2-3 day break from RIU the contests happen!!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I've been a smoker all my life. Almost 25 years. Went from Marlboro reds to lights. The past few months I've been having a weird chest pain and trouble breathing. Lost a bunch of weight and shit and went to dr. Gave me an xray and said they needed me to go in for a CT. Took two weeks and I went and got it.
> Got my results back today and it was normal. Scarring on my lungs from past pneumonia and collapsed lobes from recent flu.
> So yeah I quit smoking a month ago and that's it.
> Hopefully I'll be here a while longer to keep bringing you guys the dank. I have little kids that mean the world to me and I'm gonna be real I was worried for them more than myself.
> ...


Glad everything came back clean. 

Sometimes in life we just need that wake up call, something to make us realize it's not worth it to smoke. 

I quit drinking and doing drugs every day of my life right around the same time I stopped smoking. What a life change lol. Lots of friends didn't want to be friends anymore lol.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 2, 2019)

I thought it was gonna be them ecsd but if it was the ghost, I should have set my alarm earlier, lol, dammit! Not gonna lie, testing ecsd for shoreline, got 1/4 big ole gal, 4 beans left, but that ghost after finding out how much i like the nanner kush, dammit, lol!


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 2, 2019)

Heisen, glad your tests came back good. DId you know they come out with a study this week, from Harvard I believe, they did a big case study and found mj smoke didn't hurt the lungs like many think, all their test subjects were chronic smokers. There was one thing it did do though. It does mess with your teeth a tad more, but they ran tobacco smokers too and there was no comparison, they had lung problems, etc. They admitted it surprised them, but the results were the results. Im one of those ole idiots grew up around smokers and Ive tried many times to smoke cigs, basically nervous energy, and I can't do it. never could since a kid. But can smoke weed all day long every day. I can't explain it. But MJ may be my best friend, been used for therapy all my life, since 15 anyway. Many moons ago. Edit: harvard study done a few yrs ago, this is the recent article I read yesterday.

https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/why-doesnt-smoking-weed-give-you-lung-cancer-like-cigarettes


You’re right, though: Marijuana smokers hold their breath during smoking over four times as long as tobacco smokers, leading to an increase in particulate deposition in the lung. And since the smoke particles from marijuana contain a number of the toxic components, including carcinogens, that have raised concerns about an increased risk for tobacco-related complications, including COPD and lung cancer. That’s why we’ve pursued these studies further — to evaluate the possibility that long-term heavy smoking of marijuana might injure the lungs and increase the risk for the development of both COPD and lung cancer.

But despite this concern, we’ve been unable to show any relationship between marijuana smoking and the type of lung-function impairment that one would see in COPD. Nor did we find any increased risk of lung cancer, even among heavy smokers of marijuana, after controlling for concomitant tobacco smoking. And this was in the largest controlled case study ever conducted that looked at the possible relationship between marijuana use and lung cancer.

*But… why?*
The THC in marijuana binds to cannabinoid-type 1 receptors that are expressed on the vagal nerve endings in the lungs. And when these receptors are bound by THC, the THC inhibits the release of a chemical that’s responsible for bronchoconstriction called acetylcholine. It’s a very comparable process to what happens with use of the medicines that are currently available for prescription to treat bronchospastic diseases right now. However, I don’t believe that marijuana should be smoked for its bronchodilator properties since the smoke contains additional substances that are potentially toxic to lung tissue.

*What about my smoker’s cough?*
One of the negative consequences of smoking marijuana is that it does increase the risk of developing chronic bronchitis. That’s a chronic cough and phlegm production, which isn’t the same as COPD. We see similar changes in the bronchial tissue to the changes that we see with tobacco smoking in the larger airways, which may lead to increased mucus production and cough.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 2, 2019)

As a former smoker I am happy to hear that many in here have kicked the habit, kicked the addiction. Heisen and others with health concerns, I too have gone through that I am happy to hear that y'all got a clean bill of health.

I stopped smoking 10 years ago, although in that time I did pick it up for a year after the loss of my two boys. Cold turkey is the only answer for me, never took an aid, or traded one habit for another, just straight up challenge myself. Smoked for two decades on and off and I dont miss it at all. 

@Bodyne you always have knowledge, whether about cannabis or other. Thanks for the article, good read at 5:15am with my morning coffee!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 2, 2019)

God damn missed more giveaways, Budweiser You created a monster, and they call me Drinkenstien,


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 2, 2019)

Once you quit smoking cigs you find that all others cig smokers smell like ashtrays and are disgusting to stand next to. You will also notice how EVERYTHING in your house now smells like an ashtray. Even the clothes in your closets.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 2, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Once you quit smoking cigs you find that all others cig smokers smell like ashtrays and are disgusting to stand next to. You will also notice how EVERYTHING in your house now smells like an ashtray. Even the clothes in your closets.


True i quit 5 years ago and went to vaping started at 24 mg now down to 3 mg , the smell of cigs to me now is pretty gross


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> True i quit 5 years ago and went to vaping started at 24 mg now down to 3 mg , the smell of cigs to me now is pretty gross


I was told I'd have cravings for years, that wasn't the case for me. Once it was out of my system I was done.

Smells super gross to me now as well. I question how I smoked for 10+ years. 

I quit by replacing every urge for a cigarette with a joint lol. It's expensive, but it's a great quitting aid, too fuckin stoned after like 9am to be in a crank


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 2, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I was told I'd have cravings for years, that wasn't the case for me. Once it was out of my system I was done.
> 
> Smells super gross to me now as well. I question how I smoked for 10+ years.
> 
> I quit by replacing every urge for a cigarette with a joint lol. It's expensive, but it's a great quitting aid, too fuckin stoned after like 9am to be in a crank


Funny ain't how the smell of cigs as well as the sight of a pile of butts can become such a turn off my next step is to drop down to 1.5 mg in my juice


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 2, 2019)

With working with dogs and customers cold turkey was never on the table plus I was never one to set myself up for failure, germination day for some NL 1, have some old school stuff to hit veg area real soon to get me over sleeping thru The Ghost bastards


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 2, 2019)

Never got the ciggie habit full on. Smoked when I was drunk...and for awhile there that was a constant thing...so much so I gave up drinking in '96. I have re-entered the fold in the last year and have an occasional triple (LOL) but don't drink beer all day like i used to. (can't drink it at all now..yuk) Finally realized it just isn't my drug. Kinda like Valium/benzos. Stay the fuck away. Also kicked a 5+ year long Oxy habit in 2007. I was sourcing pills outside my script at the end and could feel the train starting to tilt as it slowly went off the track....so I got brave one day and dumped my entire bottle into the shitter ....then talked into it for about a week. *Thought I was gonna die. *Came out the other side feeling like a newborn....everything new and shiny. I'd been numbed for so long everything just went blah.....unless I was munching those O's....not a way to live. Still love em......but realize how many I can eat everytime I step back into the ring and that makes me back off in spite of the love for that high. 

Smoking weed has taken it's toll here. I don't smoke flat out bud anymore....it's always super charged with hash/weed so I smoke less tokes. Otherwise.....whooosh.....doobie gone...all me. Had to quit walking around ALL the time with a fatty hanging off my lip. Been smoking rosin through a glass bong and it's far cleaner than joints/etc. My curse is that I can't get fucked up on edibles...so smoking is the only avenue here...so far....really pisses me off cus I have ample product (more than I can humanly use) to play with/decarb/etc. Super frustrating stuff. Like the opiates....my body reacts differently than most folks (Ops make me wanna party all night..like speeders. As long as I'm upright...I'm rockin'.) 

Good for you Heisen. Take a few tokes if it gets rough. The brain is used to the mechanism of smoking....so it will take a bit to hit the "fuck that shit is nasty" stage but like others say...Yup. Nasty.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 2, 2019)

Or be a pussy like me and vape and wean yourself off the nicotine , 2 months after switching smokers hack was gone feel better more stamina and don't smell like I spooned an ash tray , quit for those kids


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> With working with dogs and customers cold turkey was never on the table plus I was never one to set myself up for failure, germination day for some NL 1, have some old school stuff to hit veg area real soon to get me over sleeping thru The Ghost bastards


Northern Lights 1? NL is the only strain I've had get Botrytis. I didn't top it like a noob lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 2, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Northern Lights 1? NL is the only strain I've had get Botrytis. I didn't top it like a noob lol


Yea unless you are in a very low humidity area u need to top and spread her with much air flow


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 2, 2019)

It's a fine - 35 out this morning , I can no longer feel my balls


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 2, 2019)

Hardly see NL1 anymore, nice. I got some NL2 in Oregon and it was very good, but very loud for a NL, not like 5. They claim its best for pest resistance, but 5 is supposed to be the most potent. I hear of a 9, but never seen it.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 2, 2019)

NL strains are all good they are like 65 Chevelles simple strong yet have a grace about them


----------



## mjw42 (Mar 2, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> View attachment 4292371


Papa!! haha love it. Cat looks pissed fo sho


----------



## Coalcat (Mar 2, 2019)

Scary shit. To even have the cancer thought in your head. Stay strong.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 2, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Hardly see NL1 anymore, nice
> The dead may never die for u GOT fans , soaked em and all 3 dropped after about 6 hours can see the shell starting to crack on 1 already this is a result of a circa 90s breeding, have 8 total all I need is 1 male and 1 female


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 2, 2019)

I quit cigarettes in 2010 when I found myself standing outside the of the hospital wearing nothing but a gown in the freezing cold after congestive heart failure. I had to disconnect my machines and carry a bunch of stuff out with me to do it. My partner in crime and room mate in the hospital was out there with me in the same attire. He was in for COPD....and it just clicked at that moment. "What the fuck am I doing?" Threw my smoke on the ground and gave dude my pack and said Im done. Havent touched a cigarette since. Quit a 20+ yr habit just like that. Dont quit quitting Heisen. It really does get easier with every day that passes.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 2, 2019)

lmaoooo fuuuuuuckkkk....I was up too! Ha! I was in another thread posting effing pics!!! lmaoooo.Congrats to the winners


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> lmaoooo fuuuuuuckkkk....I was up too! Ha! I was in another thread posting effing pics!!! lmaoooo.Congrats to the winners


I was smoking a few bowls and just barely missed it too, dang....see pot smoking does have detriMENTAL effects. Lol.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 2, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I quit cigarettes in 2010 when I found myself standing outside the of the hospital wearing nothing but a gown in the freezing cold after congestive heart failure. I had to disconnect my machines and carry a bunch of stuff out with me to do it. My partner in crime and room mate in the hospital was out there with me in the same attire. He was in for COPD....and it just clicked at that moment. "What the fuck am I doing?" Threw my smoke on the ground and gave dude my pack and said Im done. Havent touched a cigarette since. Quit a 20+ yr habit just like that. Dont quit quitting Heisen. It really does get easier with every day that passes.


I quit just over a year ago. Not had one since and not missed it.

When my lung collapsed 15 years ago you would think that would of been enough but when they told me what the problem was and said they needed to operate my first reaction was to say I need to phone my family, what I really did was go outside pre getting my ribs prised apart and tap up an old lady for a smoke, I told her what had happened and she said " here you are dear have 3" so I chain smoked all 3 cigs and went in to have some bong contraption forced through my ribs to drain my lung.. I must of stunk of cigs, god knows what the hospital staff though. 

I still think back and feel embarrassed about that.


----------



## boybelue (Mar 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I've been a smoker all my life. Almost 25 years. Went from Marlboro reds to lights. The past few months I've been having a weird chest pain and trouble breathing. Lost a bunch of weight and shit and went to dr. Gave me an xray and said they needed me to go in for a CT. Took two weeks and I went and got it.
> Got my results back today and it was normal. Scarring on my lungs from past pneumonia and collapsed lobes from recent flu.
> So yeah I quit smoking a month ago and that's it.
> Hopefully I'll be here a while longer to keep bringing you guys the dank. I have little kids that mean the world to me and I'm gonna be real I was worried for them more than myself.
> ...


Didn't know you smoked. I guess everybody knew you dipped from the spit cups and all in the videos. I tried to swap one for another but dipping just didn't satisfy. I saw the burn spot on whatever it was the bowl of 91 chem pollen sac's was sitting on, lol I have them all over the place where I sit em down to do something and dont pick them up in time. I smoke 2 packs a day and recently have been coughing up dark colored phlegm. I've tried to quit several times, was my new yrs resolution so many times. I've about given up but I may try chantix, my uncle and a few others have quit after smoking all their lives with it. I have kids I want to see grow up, graduate and hopefully get married and I'll have to make it in my 60s to see that. It's so true about the ash tray smell, I did a few days in jail one time, didn't smoke the whole time and when I walked in my house it smelled just like an ashtray. Only nonsmokers can smell that nasty ass smell. I hope to quit but its hands down the hardest thing for me, well other than opiates maybe. Kudos for quitting man, I hope you never pick another one up and if you contemplate it just think of the kids.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 2, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Didn't know you smoked. I guess everybody knew you dipped from the spit cups and all in the videos. I tried to swap one for another but dipping just didn't satisfy. I saw the burn spot on whatever it was the bowl of 91 chem pollen sac's was sitting on, lol I have them all over the place where I sit em down to do something and dont pick them up in time. I smoke 2 packs a day and recently have been coughing up dark colored phlegm. I've tried to quit several times, was my new yrs resolution so many times. I've about given up but I may try chantix, my uncle and a few others have quit after smoking all their lives with it. I have kids I want to see grow up, graduate and hopefully get married and I'll have to make it in my 60s to see that. It's so true about the ash tray smell, I did a few days in jail one time, didn't smoke the whole time and when I walked in my house it smelled just like an ashtray. Only nonsmokers can smell that nasty ass smell. I hope to quit but its hands down the hardest thing for me, well other than opiates maybe. Kudos for quitting man, I hope you never pick another one up and if you contemplate it just think of the kids.


 Look into chantix.It is known to fuck with ppls heads(just listen or read about the side effects) I was friends with an old timer that tried quitting a 40+ smoking habit with chantix.He shot himself in the head one morning while on it.I know you never know what's going on inside someone's head but he just wasnt the type.He would've missed drinking too much lol.Maybe the chantix pushed him over,I dunno.
I quit over 15 years ago using the patch.each month the nicotine levels are reduced.i think it's a 3 month run but I was good to go after 2.GL to all of you trying to quit.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 2, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Didn't know you smoked. I guess everybody knew you dipped from the spit cups and all in the videos. I tried to swap one for another but dipping just didn't satisfy. I saw the burn spot on whatever it was the bowl of 91 chem pollen sac's was sitting on, lol I have them all over the place where I sit em down to do something and dont pick them up in time. I smoke 2 packs a day and recently have been coughing up dark colored phlegm. I've tried to quit several times, was my new yrs resolution so many times. I've about given up but I may try chantix, my uncle and a few others have quit after smoking all their lives with it. I have kids I want to see grow up, graduate and hopefully get married and I'll have to make it in my 60s to see that. It's so true about the ash tray smell, I did a few days in jail one time, didn't smoke the whole time and when I walked in my house it smelled just like an ashtray. Only nonsmokers can smell that nasty ass smell. I hope to quit but its hands down the hardest thing for me, well other than opiates maybe. Kudos for quitting man, I hope you never pick another one up and if you contemplate it just think of the kids.


Had a buddy who's wife wanted Him to quit She told Him every day He didn't smoke he would wake up to and go to bed to a blow job but if He smoked at all no lovin for a month. He quit and got a baby out of the deal. I asked if she had a Sister of course .


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 2, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Didn't know you smoked. I guess everybody knew you dipped from the spit cups and all in the videos. I tried to swap one for another but dipping just didn't satisfy. I saw the burn spot on whatever it was the bowl of 91 chem pollen sac's was sitting on, lol I have them all over the place where I sit em down to do something and dont pick them up in time. I smoke 2 packs a day and recently have been coughing up dark colored phlegm. I've tried to quit several times, was my new yrs resolution so many times. I've about given up but I may try chantix, my uncle and a few others have quit after smoking all their lives with it. I have kids I want to see grow up, graduate and hopefully get married and I'll have to make it in my 60s to see that. It's so true about the ash tray smell, I did a few days in jail one time, didn't smoke the whole time and when I walked in my house it smelled just like an ashtray. Only nonsmokers can smell that nasty ass smell. I hope to quit but its hands down the hardest thing for me, well other than opiates maybe. Kudos for quitting man, I hope you never pick another one up and if you contemplate it just think of the kids.


Had a buddy who's wife wanted Him to quit She told Him every day He didn't smoke he would wake up to and go to bed to a blow job but if He smoked at all no lovin for a month. He quit and got a baby out of the deal. I asked if she had a Sister of course .


----------



## boybelue (Mar 2, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Look into chantix.It is known to fuck with ppls heads(just listen or read about the side effects) I was friends with an old timer that tried quitting a 40+ smoking habit with chantix.He shot himself in the head one morning while on it.I know you never know what's going on inside someone's head but he just wasnt the type.He would've missed drinking too much lol.Maybe the chantix pushed him over,I dunno.
> I quit over 15 years ago using the patch.each month the nicotine levels are reduced.i think it's a 3 month run but I was good to go after 2.GL to all of you trying to quit.


Yeah I agree chantix has some bad effects on some people and I've heard a lot of folks just cant handle it. But the ones that can end up quitting with no side effects. Everybody that I know that has used it have successfully quit. Those side effects is the only thing that has kept me from trying it already.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I've been a smoker all my life. Almost 25 years. Went from Marlboro reds to lights. The past few months I've been having a weird chest pain and trouble breathing. Lost a bunch of weight and shit and went to dr. Gave me an xray and said they needed me to go in for a CT. Took two weeks and I went and got it.
> Got my results back today and it was normal. Scarring on my lungs from past pneumonia and collapsed lobes from recent flu.
> So yeah I quit smoking a month ago and that's it.
> Hopefully I'll be here a while longer to keep bringing you guys the dank. I have little kids that mean the world to me and I'm gonna be real I was worried for them more than myself.
> ...


I've been a "smoker" for 25 years. I have always managed to stay healthy, but in the last year or so, been wanting to quit, but they are still in control of me.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 2, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I've been a "smoker" for 25 years. I have always managed to stay healthy, but in the last year or so, been wanting to quit, but they are still in control of me.


 try vaping and gradually cut the nicotine level , I promise You it's both cheaper and You will feel better , food tastes better and so many great flavors


----------



## boybelue (Mar 2, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> try vaping and gradually cut the nicotine level , I promise You it's both cheaper and You will feel better , food tastes better and so many great flavors


I tried the vaping thing, it's just not the same. I think its gonna take a dr telling me if I dont quit I'm gonna die. Which I already know, but when the doc tells you that it really puts it into perspective.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 2, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Survived the 24 beer challenge , I will need someone to brush the shag carpet off my tongue , someone kill me


Need to try to play Edward 40s hand. Duct tape a 40oz beer to each hand. And drink both without pissing. It's harder than you think. And its extremely difficult to chug 80oz of beer.


----------



## INF Flux (Mar 2, 2019)

Glad to hear your results were negative. Scary shit. I managed to ditch the cigs for Cope pouches, can't seem to nix the nicotine entirely. I turn into an irrational rage filled asshole.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 2, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> Glad to hear your results were negative. Scary shit. I managed to ditch the cigs for Cope pouches, can't seem to nix the nicotine entirely. I turn into an irrational rage filled asshole.


Yeah I started the pouches on and off a year ago so I wouldn't smoke so much. Pouches all day and only smoked 1 when I woke up and smoked a couple at night. Than started back smoking full time for 3 Months and started to have issues. 
I'm giving the pouches up completely in a couple weeks. Going from 2 packs a day to pouches was hard as quitting but I haven't smoked in a month and dont ever plan on again.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Need to try to play Edward 40s hand. Duct tape a 40oz beer to each hand. And drink both without pissing. It's harder than you think. And its extremely difficult to chug 80oz of beer.


I don't want to even look at the 6 pack in the fridge yet , yet alone a 40


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Need to try to play Edward 40s hand. Duct tape a 40oz beer to each hand. And drink both without pissing. It's harder than you think. And its extremely difficult to chug 80oz of beer.


7.5 beers my seal breaks at about 4 so I am assuming You have a hopefully pretty assistant to act as your primary gunner with 40s taped to Your hands .


----------



## INF Flux (Mar 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah I started the pouches on and off a year ago so I wouldn't smoke so much. Pouches all day and only smoked 1 when I woke up and smoked a couple at night. Than started back smoking full time for 3 Months and started to have issues.
> I'm giving the pouches up completely in a couple weeks. Going from 2 packs a day to pouches was hard as quitting but I haven't smoked in a month and dont ever plan on again.


Badass man. I have not been able to take that last step, but I can breath again so I'll take it.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Mar 2, 2019)

Been vaping for 7 or 8 years now. Gave a buddy the last of my pack the night before the mailman dropped off my first device and haven't looked back since. 

Im not quite ready to give up the nicotine just yet, but at least I'm saving a shitload of money, and I can smell and breath without wheezing.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Mar 2, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Some of us have "addictive" tendencies, which makes it even harder to quit. I tell myself everyday, These Cigs is what will kill me, as I have one in my mouth. Sad sad sad.


That's why I went with pot over pills for my back pain. Don't matter how much pot I smoke, I'm not gonna die lmao


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Need to try to play Edward 40s hand. Duct tape a 40oz beer to each hand. And drink both without pissing. It's harder than you think. And its extremely difficult to chug 80oz of beer.


Was our typical Th-Sun routine at UND. No surprise I only stayed a year and also no longer drink.

Kids that didn’t have 40s had to tape 4 cans instead...think it was keystone or natty ice.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Mar 2, 2019)

wishing good health to Heisin and anybody else that went through any problems. 

I kicked my 10 year habbit about 2 or so years ago. took me a few trys but got there in the end.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 2, 2019)

It's easier if you replace smoking with a healthy habit like exercise. If anyone is interested in spiritual health, you should check out pastor Charles Lawson on YouTube.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Mar 2, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I quit for 9 years, then started back over a woman. Couldn't stand kissing an "ashtray" so I took it back up. After she was out of the picture, there I was with the habit again.
> I would lol, but it's not a laughing subject.


oh damn thats a bitch man. i had stopped for a couple months at one stage but when i got with my now fiance at first, she smoked so i started smoking again. then we both quit.

she kicked it before me , took me a couple of times lol


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 2, 2019)

When I quit smoking cigs I started smoking wayyyy more herb to make up for it. It was a win/win. Cigs is the hardest things I've ever quit. More addictive to me than blow/opiates.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 2, 2019)

I quit smoking ~12 years ago. When I quit I was truly ready. I was starting to notice it affecting my breathing/ endurance. I used nicotine gum to help satiate the urge to smoke. The thing I liked about the gum was you got a certain amount of instant gratification. It wasn’t like having a smoke, but it was enough to keep me from killing anyone. I used the gum for ~6 weeks.
I think the bigggest thing for me was the fact that I was ready to quit. I smoked for a little over 20 years.


----------



## klx (Mar 2, 2019)

Took me a few tries to quit cigs properly but haven't smoked in about 6 or 7 years now after a 20+ year habit. Also grew up smoking blended bowls and spliffs so first switched to herb only spliffs then on to dry herb vapes. Love my vapes.

Quitting cigs is definitely not fucken easy lol


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 2, 2019)

I love my volcano and will always have one. I have asthma so a vape is necessary. Volcanos crush too


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 2, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> I love my volcano and will always have one. I have asthma so a vape is necessary. Volcanos crush too


My volcano is the shit although I don’t use it as often as I’d like. It is very versatile can be used for flower hash and dabs very easily


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Mar 2, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> When I quit smoking cigs I started smoking wayyyy more herb to make up for it. It was a win/win. Cigs is the hardest things I've ever quit. More addictive to me than blow/opiates.


Ya dont walk out on a jobsite and smell opiates . Your wife doesnt smoke opiates around u. When I get pissex off I cant go to a habibi and buy a pack of opiates for 4$
Most people. Its everywhere. I have to be ready


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 2, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> Ya dont walk out on a jobsite and smell opiates . Your wife doesnt smoke opiates around u. When I get pissex off I cant go to a habibi and buy a pack of opiates for 4$
> Most people. Its everywhere. I have to be ready


Not smoking at work was brutal, especially after a few beers, end of the day.
I usually have a few months off in the winter, this was the perfect time to quite smoking.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 2, 2019)

haven't done hash, but I have done dabs too. It works pretty well. I keep my volcano on a timer and just leave it on while I'm at home and awake. Basically I have it turn off when I go to bed. I mainly vape flowers. sometimes dabs out of a rig or my vape pen. I only use lighters at concerts or if it's the only option


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 2, 2019)

TerpyTyrone said:


> Ya dont walk out on a jobsite and smell opiates . Your wife doesnt smoke opiates around u. When I get pissex off I cant go to a habibi and buy a pack of opiates for 4$
> Most people. Its everywhere. I have to be ready


Good point. I quit during the summer and it was the last summer you could smoke inside bars in my state. It was really hard to quit then plus my wife still smoked. She quit during the winter when you couldn't smoke inside anymore. way easier.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 2, 2019)

Almost done with the Heisen Build. Gotta put my jumpers in, and hook up the drivers.


----------



## Coalcat (Mar 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Almost done with the Heisen Build. Gotta put my jumpers in, and hook up the drivers.
> 
> View attachment 4292703


Looks great! Nice and clean!


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 2, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> Looks great! Nice and clean!


I was gonna bead blast the back of it and paint it, and the frame. But jus decided I'll do it at a later date. Once the drivers are mounted on the back. I'll probably never do it.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Almost done with the Heisen Build. Gotta put my jumpers in, and hook up the drivers.
> 
> View attachment 4292703


Awesome stuff , what are the dimensions of that build , and footprint ?


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Almost done with the Heisen Build. Gotta put my jumpers in, and hook up the drivers.
> 
> View attachment 4292703


Any threads or breakdowns on this heisenbuild you speak of?

I've read one of your led threads before, nice work


----------



## boybelue (Mar 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Almost done with the Heisen Build. Gotta put my jumpers in, and hook up the drivers.
> 
> View attachment 4292703


How much do those cost? Per 4' strip each


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 2, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Awesome stuff , what are the dimensions of that build , and footprint ?


The frame is 24 1/2" by 24" each strip can slide back n forth. Or be removed with the simple turn of an Allen head screw inside the 1"×1" tubing. No visibly screws anywhere it will push just a hair over 500w and in this shape if you had the head room. It would flower a 4x4. But for a 4x4 I'd make the frame bigger and spread the strips out some.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 2, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Any threads or breakdowns on this heisenbuild you speak of?
> 
> I've read one of your led threads before, nice work


https://www.rollitup.org/t/cree-cobs-samsung-f-series-gen-3s-strip-build.980789/page-11#post-14774328


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 2, 2019)

boybelue said:


> How much do those cost? Per 4' strip each


Not sure how much the 1120mm strips are. I get my strips a little cheaper than other people. But price depends on how many you buy. You get price breaks at like 50 strips I think.


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/cree-cobs-samsung-f-series-gen-3s-strip-build.980789/page-11#post-14774328


I should have kept reading that thread I guess. Good stuff man. You obv know your shit. 

Love your lights


----------



## main cola (Mar 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Almost done with the Heisen Build. Gotta put my jumpers in, and hook up the drivers.
> 
> View attachment 4292703


Dang bro that light looks great. Can’t wait to see how she performs


----------



## boybelue (Mar 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Not sure how much the 1120mm strips are. I get my strips a little cheaper than other people. But price depends on how many you buy. You get price breaks at like 50 strips I think.


Where would be the best place for me to buy those at?


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 2, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Where would be the best place for me to buy those at?


Arrow or digikey. But I believe they are running low on stock. On the 560mm. I pretty much bought all of them. I have like 230 of 560mm lengths ones, and over 100 of the 280mm lengths ones. And 25-30 of the 1120mm ones.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 2, 2019)

So 


whytewidow said:


> The frame is 24 1/2" by 24" each strip can slide back n forth. Or be removed with the simple turn of an Allen head screw inside the 1"×1" tubing. No visibly screws anywhere it will push just a hair over 500w and in this shape if you had the head room. It would flower a 4x4. But for a 4x4 I'd make the frame bigger and spread the strips out some.


that pretty close to the 3 X 3 build u qouted me? That looks steller


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 2, 2019)

main cola said:


> Dang bro that light looks great. Can’t wait to see how she performs


She will b up n running in a bit.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 2, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> So
> 
> that pretty close to the 3 X 3 build u qouted me? That looks steller


Roughly. I'm putting this in a 32x32 and its way way too much. I'll have them dimmed down.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 2, 2019)

light buildin machine..whyte......wow. I know NOTHING! of this, nice to observe


----------



## boybelue (Mar 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Arrow or digikey. But I believe they are running low on stock. On the 560mm. I pretty much bought all of them. I have like 230 of 560mm lengths ones, and over 100 of the 280mm lengths ones. And 25-30 of the 1120mm ones.


Haha! I was about to say when I got ready to get some I could go through you that way you could pocket some outta the deal, but looks like you may be the only one with stock! Lol


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 2, 2019)

Heres a couple I built a few months ago.

660w+ 1khps killer. Without a doubt out yields a 1khps easily. Mix of 2700k and 3000k all Samsung LM561C S6 diodes.


590+ watts of Samsung LM301B diodes. H inFlux_L06 strips in 3000k, and 4000k
It will match a 1khps has better trich production. And about the same yield weight wise.


----------



## Coalcat (Mar 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Arrow or digikey. But I believe they are running low on stock. On the 560mm. I pretty much bought all of them. I have like 230 of 560mm lengths ones, and over 100 of the 280mm lengths ones. And 25-30 of the 1120mm ones.


I think they are trying to run out their stock bc of the tariffs. Don’t want to get stuck with a bunch of stock.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Arrow or digikey. But I believe they are running low on stock. On the 560mm. I pretty much bought all of them. I have like 230 of 560mm lengths ones, and over 100 of the 280mm lengths ones. And 25-30 of the 1120mm ones.


I knew it was you. now I can't get a new light until they restock in April lol. 

Thanks BUDDY!


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 2, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> I think they are trying to run out their stock bc of the tariffs. Don’t want to get stuck with a bunch of stock.


More than likely. Bc whatever is in stock they're not allowed to sell at the new tariff tax level. They have to sell them at previous rate. But everything stocked after the date. Which was yesterday. Will be taxed at 25% instead of 13%


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 2, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I knew it was you. now I can't get a new light until they restock in April lol.
> 
> Thanks BUDDY!


Damn clear till April. Well then atleast you can probably get the gen 3s then. Bc I believe they come out in the beginning to middle of April. But on the bright side, I have 11 lights to build now. After I bought some Tuesday. They 6 left. I was gonna buy em. But didnt need the extra 6. I just ordered enough to replenish my stock of them after I build the 11 lights people have ordered. 

Edit: what size light? How many strips are you needing?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Damn clear till April. Well then atleast you can probably get the gen 3s then. Bc I believe they come out in the beginning to middle of April. But on the bright side, I have 11 lights to build now. After I bought some Tuesday. They 6 left. I was gonna buy em. But didnt need the extra 6. I just ordered enough to replenish my stock of them after I build the 11 lights people have ordered.
> 
> Edit: what size light? How many strips are you needing?


I was actually going to ask about the gen.3's. Seemed weird they'd run out of stock to me unless the line was discontinued.

I'm good to wait. Should be the same specs though eh? So I'm safe to order drivers or should I wait on those too? Nice to spread out the expense a bit 

Going to go with that 14 strip build we talked about in PM.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 2, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I was actually going to ask about the gen.3's. Seemed weird they'd run out of stock to me unless the line was discontinued.
> 
> I'm good to wait. Should be the same specs though eh? So I'm safe to order drivers or should I wait on those too? Nice to spread out the expense a bit
> 
> Going to go with that 14 strip build we talked about in PM.


Idk what the specs are on the gen 3s. I havent seen a datasheet for them. I know theres a difference between gen 1s and gen 2s. So I imagine gen 3s will be different. I'd wait to buy drivers until you know the specs of the strips first.

Edit: bc drivers are not returnable.


----------



## bruno8437 (Mar 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Bc whatever is in stock they're not allowed to sell at the new tariff tax level. They have to sell them at previous rate. But everything stocked after the date. *Which was yesterday. Will be taxed at 25% instead of 13%*


Didn't Trump just delay the additional tariffs on Feb 24th citing progress in trade talks?


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 2, 2019)

Politics advice on how to quit smoking, and more led builds this thread be crazy at times lol. Ima go run some hash through the volcano and try to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 2, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Politics advice on how to quit smoking, and more led builds this thread be crazy at times lol. Ima go run some hash through the volcano and try to get some sleep tonight. View attachment 4292867


Yeah but my led was built strictly for Heisen beans.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah but my led was built strictly for Heisen beans.


Oh I wasn’t bitchin just saying this thread moves fast with all kinds of topics... I wasn’t medicated enough to read it all


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 2, 2019)

And if we all quit smoking tobacco we can all live longer to grow and smoke more weed. LMFAO.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 2, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Politics advice on how to quit smoking, and more led builds this thread be crazy at times lol ima go run some hash through the volcano and try to get some sleep tonight. View attachment 4292867





evergreengardener said:


> Oh I wasn’t bitchin just saying this thread moves fast with all kinds of topics... I wasn’t medicated enough to read it all





Jesselikes2grow said:


> And if we all quit smoking tobacco we can all live longer to grow and smoke more weed. LMFAO.


i made a couple good friends from this thread, as warped as it is , that's worth price of admission , making a friend that is.


----------



## Coalcat (Mar 2, 2019)

bruno8437 said:


> Didn't Trump just delay the additional tariffs on Feb 24th citing progress in trade talks?


Yea. Everything is frozen indefinitely...and the trade deal looks like it’s going through (soonish) Never underestimate the power of $, it drives everything.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 2, 2019)

Bastards coming up. The big one is a wedding cake bastard.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 2, 2019)

Looking forward to popping these bitches 


Heisenbeans said:


> Bastards coming up. The big one is a wedding cake bastard.
> 
> View attachment 4292962


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Heres a couple I built a few months ago.
> 
> 660w+ 1khps killer. Without a doubt out yields a 1khps easily. Mix of 2700k and 3000k all Samsung LM561C S6 diodes.
> View attachment 4292725
> ...


I'll take 3 lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 2, 2019)

This bastard is healthy


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 2, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> This bastard is healthy View attachment 4292963


Yeah man that will be a good one.


----------



## Armdog (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice job.
when you make your colloidal silver what current do you run and do you use a resistor?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 2, 2019)

Armdog said:


> Nice job.
> when you make your colloidal silver what current do you run and do you use a resistor?


I'll have to look later


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 2, 2019)

Shes ready for some Black Banana Cookies crosses @Heisenbeans


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Shes ready for some Black Banana Cookies crosses @Heisenbeans
> 
> View attachment 4292986 View attachment 4292987


I want one!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Shes ready for some Black Banana Cookies crosses @Heisenbeans
> 
> View attachment 4292986 View attachment 4292987


Looks good man


----------



## Armdog (Mar 3, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'll have to look later


Thanks,
Good work, Stay at it


----------



## waxman420 (Mar 3, 2019)

Highsince76 said:


> Glad your scan came out well. Kick them fuckers out of your life for good.
> 
> Couple years back, I had the same shit happen.
> Lucky it wasn't cancer but diagnosed with COPD.
> ...


What foundry u work at? I did 10 years at WCP myself


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 3, 2019)

Updated cross list.
Mom on left pollen donor right


----------



## poor boy (Mar 3, 2019)

Now that's a list


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 3, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Updated cross list.
> Mom on left pollen donor right
> 
> View attachment 4293053


So many sweet crosses to try damn man


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 3, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Updated cross list.
> Mom on left pollen donor right
> 
> View attachment 4293053


You're insane bro all them crosses I'ma go broke fuckin with you


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 3, 2019)

That's about half of what I'll have. I have about 25 more waiting to get mature enough to pollinate.

Some more wed cakes coming into play as well as all the east coast moms and the aliens.


----------



## poor boy (Mar 3, 2019)

poor boy said:


> Now that's a list[/QUOT looks like somebody's been working hard


----------



## poor boy (Mar 3, 2019)

I've been busy myself trying to get ready for some things around here thought I would get on here and do a little update catching up


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 3, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Oh I wasn’t bitchin just saying this thread moves fast with all kinds of topics... I wasn’t medicated enough to read it all


Will be a different thread when we are all popping tester though..
Might be a good idea to start a new one tbf.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 3, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Will be a different thread when we are all popping tester though..
> Might be a good idea to start a new one tbf.


I got one up now and should have more up soon


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 3, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Will be a different thread when we are all popping tester though..
> Might be a good idea to start a new one tbf.


I knew I was..."Sundae driving with Heisen"


evergreengardener said:


> I got one up now and should have more up soon


Links?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 3, 2019)

Lava cake

Have not decided if I wanna put this in rotation yet. I already have enough cake crosses I kind of wanted to see how she flowers out. She's alot like the cake and about the same amount of frost.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 3, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's about half of what I'll have. I have about 25 more waiting to get mature enough to pollinate.
> 
> Some more wed cakes coming into play as well as all the east coast moms and the aliens.


Sounds like a roller derby team. "The East Coast Moms and the Aliens. Lol


----------



## Armdog (Mar 3, 2019)

got some good coloring in the leaves, is this a tall plant?


----------



## Coalcat (Mar 3, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Updated cross list.
> Mom on left pollen donor right
> 
> View attachment 4293053


That list is amazing....for your first run I thought you would have maybe 2-3 s1’s and a few crosses. well if your gonna do it, do it.

I’ve changed my list like 5 times.....too much to choose from


----------



## Highsince76 (Mar 3, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> What foundry u work at? I did 10 years at WCP myself.
> 
> Don't want to say because of location.
> But it was automotive; engine blocks.
> 19 years.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 3, 2019)

Amazing list so thankful I have pre paid for one but god damn so many choices


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 3, 2019)

gmo cross and sunset cross would finish out my collection I believe. The corey's1's would be icing. 


Heathen Raider said:


> Amazing list so thankful I have pre paid for one but god damn so many choices


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 3, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> gmo cross and sunset cross would finish out my collection I believe. The corey's1's would be icing.


I am an oddball ( big shock) I want that Ghost X GG and some Alien and, and, and......


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Mar 3, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I am an oddball ( big shock) I want that Ghost X GG and some Alien and, and, and......


have my eye on the Ghost x GG aswell, thats gonna be sweet


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 3, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> have my eye on the Ghost x GG aswell, thats gonna be sweet


there are a couple duplicates on the list , maybe bred at different times or reversed M & Donor?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 3, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> gmo cross and sunset cross would finish out my collection I believe. The corey's1's would be icing.


 oh stop u know your grabbing Corey's one way or another


----------



## main cola (Mar 3, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Updated cross list.
> Mom on left pollen donor right
> 
> View attachment 4293053


Awesome list. I bet you one of these crosses is going to be the new IT strain that everyone wants


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 3, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> there are a couple duplicates on the list , maybe bred at different times or reversed M & Donor?


I made more than 1 plant of some of them. Everytime a plant gets selected and pollinated I write it down and put a piece of tape on the pot with what pollen I use.
Out crosses and line working will depend alot on the results of the crosses. I'm really looking forward to finding new moms to use in these lines. A female pollen donor that puts out pure fire and no herms easy to reverse will be as valuable as a prize Male IMO. Would love to get it down to about 10 bad ass reverse moms.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 3, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I made more than 1 plant of some of them. Everytime a plant gets selected and pollinated I write it down and put a piece of tape on the pot with what pollen I use.
> Out crosses and line working will depend alot on the results of the crosses. I'm really looking forward to finding new moms to use in these lines. A female pollen donor that puts out pure fire and no herms easy to reverse will be as valuable as a prize Male IMO. Would love to get it down to about 10 bad ass reverse moms.


Thanks for the clarification , You get that many prize Moms and You can introduce 1 new line at a time and if there are issues You know it's the new line every time , invaluable assets


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 3, 2019)

As a member of the" list" which crosses will be available in your first drop for us to choose from. I know some of them u just pollinated and are still a way off. Can we wait till those r done. I asked cuz I had a list in my head but with all the new crosses I want to changing it slightly.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 3, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> As a member of the" list" which crosses will be available in your first drop for us to choose from. I know some of them u just pollinated and are still a way off. Can we wait till those r done. I asked cuz I had a list in my head but with all the new crosses I want to changing it slightly.


That's fine


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 3, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> As a member of the" list" which crosses will be available in your first drop for us to choose from. I know some of them u just pollinated and are still a way off. Can we wait till those r done. I asked cuz I had a list in my head but with all the new crosses I want to changing it slightly.


That's the very reason I told Heisen to send me what he wants me to run.
There are too many "high potential" outcomes to choose from. lol
3 out of 7 of the WC cross I made are up. Seed donor is back in re veg. I hope I can save her, I took her to the very end to make sure the seeds were completely done.
I am very optimistic the "Heisen Cut" will survive.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> That's the very reason I told Heisen to send me what he wants me to run.
> There are too many "high potential"outcrosses to choose from.


Yup,as did I. I chose one cross and told him to choose the rest.I have no fucking idea of what to pick anymore.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yup,as did I. I chose one cross and told him to choose the rest.I have no fucking idea of what to pick anymore.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


>


lmaooooo.Muthafucka sneakily ate the summabitch!ahhhha grown ass man.
I knew when I saw the alert a meme was coming.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 3, 2019)

We were supposed to send a list?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> lmaooooo.Muthafucka sneakily ate the summabitch!ahhhha grown ass man.
> I knew when I saw the alert a meme was coming.


 Jim Harbaugh is the biggest nasal burglar


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 3, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Jim Harbaugh is the biggest nasal burglar


lol.. it was a tough choice..the german soccer coach has done some even worse shit so the tie went to him..

Jim was a close second


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol.. it was a tough choice..the german soccer coach has done some even worse shit so the tie went to him..
> 
> Jim was a close second


lol..yea good ol jim,never lets ya down.

I've seen the soccer coach go all in on a scratch-n-butt sniff.Hilariously gross.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 3, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol.. it was a tough choice..the german soccer coach has done some even worse shit so the tie went to him..
> 
> Jim was a close second


I disagree Harbaugh chewed his and savoured it like wing night


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 3, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I disagree Harbaugh chewed his and savoured it like wing night


lol.. but my mans rolled his up like a piece of puddy.. and then crossed over like Iverson. It was the finesse lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I disagree Harbaugh chewed his and savoured it like wing night


ahahahhahah...


blowincherrypie said:


> lol.. but my mans rolled his up like a piece of puddy.. and then crossed over like Iverson. It was the finesse lol


hahahahah....


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

lmao..smh...before you kats even posted these I was clicking back and forth to see who was worse. Thanks for the laughs yo.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 3, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol.. but my mans rolled his up like a piece of puddy.. and then crossed over like Iverson. It was the finesse lol


A true philosopher of Phlem, a master of mucus with the crosover move and step back swallow, I yield to Your masterful breakdown of the action


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> A true philosopher of *phlegm*, a master of mucus with the crosover move and step back swallow, I yield to Your masterful breakdown of the action


Fixed it for ya, the "G" adds weight to the repulsivness and mucous.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 3, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> A true philosopher of Phlem, a master of mucus with the crosover move and step back swallow, I yield to Your masterful breakdown of the action


Philosopher of phlegm! Hahaha you guys are killing me.


----------



## main cola (Mar 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> lol..yea good ol jim,never lets ya down.
> 
> I've seen the soccer coach go all in on a scratch-n-butt sniff.Hilariously gross.






He has a problem


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 3, 2019)

main cola said:


> He has a problem


wtf this dude just wont stop. Lol the ass pick and sniff killed me


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Fixed
> 
> 
> blowincherrypie said:
> ...





TheSpaceFarm said:


> Philosopher of phlegm! Hahaha you guys are killing me.
> 
> 
> TheSpaceFarm said:
> ...


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 3, 2019)

You'll out of control Haha. Straight up cra cra


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 3, 2019)

main cola said:


> He has a problem


The ease of execution is really an art form , he digs for every inch and there is no quit in him , no wasted moves , everything has a purpose toward that end goal . He truly is The Green Avenger


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 3, 2019)

Thankfully Blowincherrie didn't bring up cake fart's there is some really sneaky athletic moves there


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 3, 2019)

Quick, talk about heisenbeans before the mods come lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 3, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Quick, talk about heisenbeans before the mods come lol


There was no nudity , now pornhub cake farts well... Now as sure as watching a car wreck search engines are smoking


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> lmaooooo.Muthafucka sneakily ate the summabitch!ahhhha grown ass man.
> I knew when I saw the alert a meme was coming.


Theres a video of a guy at baseball game. Digging his ass and smelling it and tasting his fingers. It looks like the same guy eating the boogers in this one. Lmfao.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 3, 2019)

main cola said:


> He has a problem


Hahahaha that's it. I posted before i seen this video.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 3, 2019)

And his name is Loachim Low , seriously raise Your hand if next time u do a stem rub You won't be thinking of Mr. Lows video


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Mar 3, 2019)

Nope never have!


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 3, 2019)

My homie made me this shirt because I'm always calling everything mids if i dont like it lol. He killed it.
Edit: wrong thread lol but still funny


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 3, 2019)

have I missed any updates? I've been slammed, met a guy who grows legal cdb, dude was so impressed after seeing my shit, I'm now in charge of his entire organic side of the farm! fucking loving it, signed a bunch of contracts today! here soon I won't be poor anymore!!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 3, 2019)

I wonder when I should tell him I don't know that much lmfao, I just got lucky with my method!! lmfaoooo, now I gotta really learn


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 3, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> have I missed any updates? I've been slammed, met a guy who grows legal cdb, dude was so impressed after seeing my shit, I'm now in charge of his entire organic side of the farm! fucking loving it, signed a bunch of contracts today! here soon I won't be poor anymore!!!


He posted a new list of crosses


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 3, 2019)

I think that's probably the only important stuff you missed.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 3, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I wonder when I should tell him I don't know that much lmfao, I just got lucky with my method!! lmfaoooo, now I gotta really learn


It's really just kindof a pick n sniff method , don't worry about it, plenty of videos to help You perfect Your craft


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 3, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> He posted a new list of crossesView attachment 4293493


Thanks, guys I'm going soak in the tub with some Epsom salts lmfao, I'm beat, haven't even looked at my garden in days! kinda sad, bc I harvest any day now! lol


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 3, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Thanks, guys I'm going soak in the tub with some Epsom salts lmfao, I'm beat, haven't even looked at my garden in days! kinda sad, bc I harvest any day now! lol


Hope you feel better after! Your garden needs you lol


----------



## waxman420 (Mar 3, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Updated cross list.
> Mom on left pollen donor right
> 
> View attachment 4293053


Wow all this and quitting the death sticks man. Better man than i id lose it . At least your keeping yourself busy .

Fighting pm here. Im losing my mind 12 plants and a bottle of peroxide. 

The hours spent in the garden/computer must be up there, You will figure out gmo and ecsd yet and that list will almost double . Yee haw


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 3, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Wow all this and quitting the death sticks man. Better man than i id lose it . At least your keeping yourself busy .
> 
> Fighting pm here. Im losing my mind 12 plants and a bottle of peroxide.
> 
> The hours spent in the garden/computer must be up there, You will figure out gmo and ecsd yet and that list will almost double . Yee haw


I've heard of green cleaner being best for pm, never had it myself so idk!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 3, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Wow all this and quitting the death sticks man. Better man than i id lose it . At least your keeping yourself busy .
> 
> Fighting pm here. Im losing my mind 12 plants and a bottle of peroxide.
> 
> The hours spent in the garden/computer must be up there, You will figure out gmo and ecsd yet and that list will almost double . Yee haw


Try some Green Cure for your pm.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 3, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Wow all this and quitting the death sticks man. Better man than i id lose it . At least your keeping yourself busy .
> 
> Fighting pm here. Im losing my mind 12 plants and a bottle of peroxide.
> 
> The hours spent in the garden/computer must be up there, You will figure out gmo and ecsd yet and that list will almost double . Yee haw


Only dealt with pm once, and it was in the commercial grow i used to work for. We used dawn dish soap and it worked, but the owner was a cheap, sleezy piece of shit lol.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 3, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I wonder when I should tell him I don't know that much lmfao, I just got lucky with my method!! lmfaoooo, now I gotta really learn


Don't say shit, fake it til you make it. It's your golden Willy wonka ticket. Grab it and run with it, just do it again, hard part Is the first time.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 3, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Don't say shit, fake it til you make it. It's your golden Willy wonka ticket. Grab it and run with it, just do it again, hard part Is the first time.


I second that. Good advice right here lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 3, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I wonder when I should tell him I don't know that much lmfao, I just got lucky with my method!! lmfaoooo, now I gotta really learn


Yea like the previous poster said you don’t, as long as you don’t ruin the whole first crop you’ll be good to go.

Do you know how to run equipment such as loaders skidsters and tractors? I imagine you will be expected to use those to mix and or till soil.

I got my start in my field not knowing a damn thing. I knew I had the interview, so I went to a few local spots talked their ears of until I was basically told I had to go lol. And I read up on what was popular in my area and what was native aswell as invasive species.

Well I walked out of the interview as one of the highest paid employees they had 41k a year salary (foreman position having never worked in the field at 18 yo it was a great place to be). I worked there almost 10 years and became one of the best at what I do in my area. It’s all watching doing and learning from here.

Hell I was asked one time “hey you know how to run that D10 dozer over there” I responded hell yea went jumped in it and YouTubed a video of the controls and went on my way. Farm work is hard work but easy at the same time hard on body easy on mind (unless you own the farm) then it’s a stressful fuckshow 24/7


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 3, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Yea like the previous poster said you don’t, as long as you don’t ruin the whole first crop you’ll be good to go.
> 
> Do you know how to run equipment such as loaders skidsters and tractors? I imagine you will be expected to use those to mix and or till soil.
> 
> ...


no man, I know some basics, but dude knows my situation about being hurt, and how lazy I am, basically said he doesn't care, said that's what we have Mexicans for lmfao, kinda fucked up, but he's got a point! he just wants me to control it! keep his genetics alive and make him a fuck ton of sips! I made 2! after that I explained for the cost of making them, and the fact he wants like 2 thousand of them, and more over time, we need to get with some kinda company that can roll them out using some kinda machines! then he starts talking shit about patenting the design and I showed him like 4 others that are already being sold, his response was but they aren't the same! so fuck if I know, and I don't care about that shit I just wanna grow! so I may be shrinking down my grow soon for just personal, like 2 or 3 big girls at a time, less work and I won't need to sell bud if I'm legal and killing it! just need to cover my personal smoke!


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 3, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> no man, I know some basics, but dude knows my situation about being hurt, and how lazy I am, basically said he doesn't care, said that's what we have Mexicans for lmfao, kinda fucked up, but he's got a point! he just wants me to control it! keep his genetics alive and make him a fuck ton of sips! I made 2! after that I explained for the cost of making them, and the fact he wants like 2 thousand of them, and more over time, we need to get with some kinda company that can roll them out using some kinda machines! then he starts talking shit about patenting the design and I showed him like 4 others that are already being sold, his response was but they aren't the same! so fuck if I know, and I don't care about that shit I just wanna grow! so I may be shrinking down my grow soon for just personal, like 2 or 3 big girls at a time, less work and I won't need to sell bud if I'm legal and killing it! just need to cover my personal smoke!


Is his hemp grow indoors?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 3, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Is his hemp grow indoors?


both, outdoor, greenhouse, indoor organics, and working on indoor hydro, I'm supposed to running indoor organcis, and greenhouse! but doing all the same design in both!

but I can finally get to run my comparison between my sips and hydro! plus dudes buying me all the books from the Jeff guys that I always wanted! like teaming with microbes, and fungi! all that shit! it's really exciting and like a dream come true, I've just been hurting I haven't worked a job in years!


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 3, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> both, outdoor, greenhouse, indoor organics, and working on indoor hydro, I'm supposed to running indoor organcis, and greenhouse! but doing all the same design in both!
> 
> but I can finally get to run my comparison between my sips and hydro! plus dudes buying me all the books from the Jeff guys that I always wanted! like teaming with microbes, and fungi! all that shit! it's really exciting and like a dream come true, I've just been hurting I haven't worked a job in years!


You can do it. Put in the hard work it’ll make you feel better after time and help knock your exhausted ass out after a few months out in the sun. 

Indoor hemp man I don’t know the situation but I don’t see the benefit or value in that at all lol. 

For the green house you should plan a much bigger version idk the size of said green houses but imagine 500-1000gal sip ponds


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 3, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> both, outdoor, greenhouse, indoor organics, and working on indoor hydro, I'm supposed to running indoor organcis, and greenhouse! but doing all the same design in both!
> 
> but I can finally get to run my comparison between my sips and hydro! plus dudes buying me all the books from the Jeff guys that I always wanted! like teaming with microbes, and fungi! all that shit! it's really exciting and like a dream come true, I've just been hurting I haven't worked a job in years!


He'll yeah man, sounds like you've got an awesome opportunity there. Run with it man, so great for you. If you need to start a CO branch let me know. Lol. Be a dream job for me as well. Always wished I could have a ranch/farm like my uncle and grow stuff for a living. But a cannabis farmer, with a boss sounds like that, dang....oh the joys. He offer a 401K? lmfao...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 3, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> You can do it. Put in the hard work it’ll make you feel better after time and help knock your exhausted ass out after a few months out in the sun.
> 
> Indoor hemp man I don’t know the situation but I don’t see the benefit or value in that at all lol.
> 
> For the green house you should plan a much bigger version idk the size of said green houses but imagine 500-1000gal sip ponds


it's only in preperation for the real pot! we should legalize sometime this year! next at the latest!!! his quality doesn't even matter! it's all about extracts! dude has like 40 totes filled with moldy bud, apparently what ever method their using it doesn't matter of its covered in mold! had me scratching my head for sure!


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 3, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> it's only in preperation for the real pot! we should legalize sometime this year! next at the latest!!! his quality doesn't even matter! it's all about extracts! dude has like 40 totes filled with moldy bud, apparently what ever method their using it doesn't matter of its covered in mold! had me scratching my head for sure!


Idk this says a lot about a guy one would assume he’s extracting cbd from this hemp. Using moldy starting material is a no go in my book.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 3, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Idk this says a lot about a guy one would assume he’s extracting cbd from this hemp. Using moldy starting material is a no go in my book.


that's what I said! I went to see his farm to see something to put me to Shame, but I had to refrain from laughing at him! last year he was giving hundreds of clones from the government or state idk, and he just had to plant them and keep then alive, this year he had to keep them alive over the winter. when I got there everything was infested with aphids, and all the bud from last harvest was full of mold! it's bad man! so I'm doing what I can got tons of lace wings and sprays, so I can take a few good cuts! then I'm going to kill everything and start fresh! so we will see how this year turns out! thankfully the greenhouses and stuff are all brand new, and the only bug infested area, won't be used at all! I just need to save some his high cbd genetics! then Ill go clone crazy! that's why I'm running the sips, to get the mothers as big as I can!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 3, 2019)

bit I'm told the mold doesn't matter with the way their extracting I'm still waiting to hear what this so called method is, as far as I know, anything with mold is only good for one thing... the trash!


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 3, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that's what I said! I went to see his farm to see something to put me to Shame, but I had to refrain from laughing at him! last year he was giving hundreds of clones from the government or state idk, and he just had to plant them and keep then alive, this year he had to keep them alive over the winter. when I got there everything was infested with aphids, and all the bud from last harvest was full of mold! it's bad man! so I'm doing what I can got tons of lace wings and sprays, so I can take a few good cuts! then I'm going to kill everything and start fresh! so we will see how this year turns out! thankfully the greenhouses and stuff are all brand new, and the only bug infested area, won't be used at all! I just need to save some his high cbd genetics! then Ill go clone crazy! that's why I'm running the sips, to get the mothers as big as I can!


If he’s legal he should be cool with you taking photo journals of this along the way would be cool to watch along.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 3, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> If he’s legal he should be cool with you taking photo journals of this along the way would be cool to watch along.


yea I can do that. I go back Tuesday I'll get a few, man, the area is bad now! but give me a few months! dude issue is he's a farmer, his family has owned a dairy and hay farm for generations, I don't know shit about farming! but I know bud, he don't know shit about bud! but he got money!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 3, 2019)

when I saw his soil, I couldn't find a single piece of any aeration, it was like straight clay! but I'll get some pics, so we have a start place and then I can show where we went too! 

but I got to crash man, I'll get up with yall tomorrow!


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 3, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> imagine 500-1000gal sip ponds


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 4, 2019)

Updated list grows


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 4, 2019)

35 friggin crosses to choose from


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 4, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Updated list grows
> 
> View attachment 4293779


GLUECAKES!
Any thoughts on a macxpp or macxad cross?
Definitely gotta do a Mac alien cross fuck thatd be delicious...coma inducing as well


CoB_nUt said:


> 35 friggin crosses to choose from


I know I just looked at my list...15 of them...I just can't help myself...it's bad


EDIT: also brobro slow down you're gonna over work yourself lol remember yourself


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 4, 2019)

That Alien xAD made my morning glory spring right back to life


----------



## Traptito (Mar 4, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Yes those old school hippies spit on my dad who had just spent 2 years as a Huey pilot doing med evacs so Yea I did say that and if anyone else doesn't like it then they can kiss my Rebel dick.


Fuck anyone who has no respect or anything bad to say against anyone who served.


----------



## Paddletail (Mar 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> no man, I know some basics, but dude knows my situation about being hurt, and how lazy I am, basically said he doesn't care, said that's what we have Mexicans for lmfao, kinda fucked up, but he's got a point! he just wants me to control it! keep his genetics alive and make him a fuck ton of sips! I made 2! after that I explained for the cost of making them, and the fact he wants like 2 thousand of them, and more over time, we need to get with some kinda company that can roll them out using some kinda machines! then he starts talking shit about patenting the design and I showed him like 4 others that are already being sold, his response was but they aren't the same! so fuck if I know, and I don't care about that shit I just wanna grow! so I may be shrinking down my grow soon for just personal, like 2 or 3 big girls at a time, less work and I won't need to sell bud if I'm legal and killing it! just need to cover my personal smoke!


 Big long sub-irrigated raised beds would be the way to go.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Shes ready for some Black Banana Cookies crosses @Heisenbeans
> 
> View attachment 4292986 View attachment 4292987


I wonder if those would be good for seedling racks. 
Airflow would be the biggest concern. 
I know a guy who sprouts barley for his animals in trays (no growing medium) and he could use something like this.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> There was no nudity , now pornhub cake farts well... Now as sure as watching a car wreck search engines are smoking


Pornhub cake farts???


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 4, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Pornhub cake farts???


No not me , got sent the link and of course opened , didn't know whether to laugh or puke


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 4, 2019)

I am pretty fucking excited for that Alien X ADub , aka The Crippler . That fucker sure to lower the IQ below 25


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 4, 2019)

and I thought I had my 3 packs chosen! thanks for making it that much harder to choose lol!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> and I thought I had my 3 packs chosen! thanks for making it that much harder to choose lol!


https://blog.hubspot.com/sales/the-psychology-of-choice


----------



## Sebud (Mar 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> bit I'm told the mold doesn't matter with the way their extracting I'm still waiting to hear what this so called method is, as far as I know, anything with mold is only good for one thing... the trash!


Yes must places don't test CBD yet so some unscrupulous people out there just saying


----------



## TerpyTyrone (Mar 4, 2019)

Sebud said:


> Yes must places don't test CBD yet so some unscrupulous people out there just saying


Fuck it lets do some moldy dabs!!


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 4, 2019)

So what we got left on the black banana S1s and BBC crosses a week roughly @Heisenbeans ??


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 4, 2019)

Sebud said:


> Yes must places don't test CBD yet so some unscrupulous people out there just saying


Know somone right now, crying and a mess in the floor. Wears 4 fent patches a day and takes 4 oxy 10's a day for extreme pain. Went to an expo in the area, a women's expo mind you, and got some of those cbd gummies you see coming out of that florida company. The nice pkgd ones, etc. And also was trying some cbd hemp oil. 5 days ago, her pain dr was supposed to fill her pill script and patch script. 5 days, no return calls, nurses giving brush off, etc. Either that dr got into some trouble, or else one of those cbd products contained some thc. Its being show on IG you can't trust the carts, the cart makers, lead, etc, not in the oil, in the actual carts, and I've seen reports of people saying on the label cbd or hemp cbd oil, but dollars to donuts, this gal will prolly have to try a new pain managemnt dr due to thc being in that oil. So yes, you are spot on, @Sebud. Per the mold, I never seen so many people push moldy weed and act like they didn't know it more than the Oregon outdoor boys, lmfao. Bugs, mold, pesticides, lol. They don't care as long as it sells. Why Karma is biting them back bout now. That's what they would do, make rso or bho with moldy meds. Or you get compassion packs at some of the med places for free, better scope that shit out. lol. If you didn't grow it or make it, don't be sure whats in it, just sayin


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 4, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> So what we got left on the black banana S1s and BBC crosses a week roughly @Heisenbeans ??


About 2 weeks


----------



## Sebud (Mar 4, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Know somone right now, crying and a mess in the floor. Wears 4 fent patches a day and takes 4 oxy 10's a day for extreme pain. Went to an expo in the area, a women's expo mind you, and got some of those cbd gummies you see coming out of that florida company. The nice pkgd ones, etc. And also was trying some cbd hemp oil. 5 days ago, her pain dr was supposed to fill her pill script and patch script. 5 days, no return calls, nurses giving brush off, etc. Either that dr got into some trouble, or else one of those cbd products contained some thc. Its being show on IG you can't trust the carts, the cart makers, lead, etc, not in the oil, in the actual carts, and I've seen reports of people saying on the label cbd or hemp cbd oil, but dollars to donuts, this gal will prolly have to try a new pain managemnt dr due to thc being in that oil. So yes, you are spot on, @Sebud. Per the mold, I never seen so many people push moldy weed and act like they didn't know it more than the Oregon outdoor boys, lmfao. Bugs, mold, pesticides, lol. They don't care as long as it sells. Why Karma is biting them back bout now. That's what they would do, make rso or bho with moldy meds. Or you get compassion packs at some of the med places for free, better scope that shit out. lol. If you didn't grow it or make it, don't be sure whats in it, just sayin


Yep I make whole plant oil for the wife won't trust the online sellers


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 4, 2019)

I wanted to preorder two more s1s but apparently the way my bank account is set up that's not gonna happen...fml


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 4, 2019)

Sebud said:


> Yep I make whole plant oil for the wife won't trust the online sellers


There are extremely good extracts coming out of peoples garages and basements, without putting 1000's in a huge "extractor"
that no one can afford.


----------



## Sebud (Mar 4, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> There is extremely good extracts coming out of peoples garages and basements, without putting 1000's in a huge "extractor".
> No one can afford.


I bought the Source for 600 and I know I've recovered that from the savings on 200 proof alcohol and pain medication


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 4, 2019)

I bought a cheap "distillation apparatus" to reclaim my Ethanol. I use an Ice water extraction machine too. Love the THC-A from it.
Anyone have a "rosin press" they want to sell? Cheap!
I am as poor as Greenthumbs256. lol


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 4, 2019)

Sebud said:


> I bought the Source for 600 and I know I've recovered that from the savings on 200 proof alcohol and pain medication


I got one a couple of weeks ago.. 

Edit, that was a brief and useless statement from me. Other than bubble hash I have no experience with extracts or concentrates and I cant get them anywhere to compare to.
But I have a few pounds of trim and popcorn to process and have been wanting to do it for a long time but didn't want any risks so I figured the source was a good idea. Cost me £613 to my door.

So far I have got one mate off opiates his doctor put him on for his back problems and another friend has carpal tunnel and is on like 7 different medications. He says its the only thing that's had him pain free for years.

I haven't recovered any costs but still worth every penny and im getting to turn shit into gold.


----------



## Sebud (Mar 4, 2019)

If you're using 200 proof alcohol @ $140 a gallon you'll find it doesn't take long


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 4, 2019)

Excuse the ignorance but Im getting conflicting info from google.. what kind of oil does the source produce?


----------



## Sebud (Mar 4, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Excuse the ignorance but Im getting conflicting info from google.. what kind of oil does the source produce?


RSO You rinse the buds in the alcohol to extract the oils and use the Source extract the oil from the alcohol


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 4, 2019)

Sebud said:


> RSO You rinse the buds in the alcohol to extract the oils and use the Source extract the oil from the alcohol


Thanks for your time bro.. This might just be the ticket.. My aunts who I take care of have MS and Ive wanted to have them try RSO but Ive been a little intimidated by the process. So from start to finish how long would it take to process a lb of material? and I know it depends on what you start with but what sort of returns have you been getting?


----------



## Coalcat (Mar 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> it's only in preperation for the real pot! we should legalize sometime this year! next at the latest!!! his quality doesn't even matter! it's all about extracts! dude has like 40 totes filled with moldy bud, apparently what ever method their using it doesn't matter of its covered in mold! had me scratching my head for sure!


Why I will always grow my own no matter how cheap it becomes retail.


----------



## Sebud (Mar 4, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Thanks for your time bro.. This might just be the ticket.. My aunts who I take care of have MS and Ive wanted to have them try RSO but Ive been a little intimidated by the process. So from start to finish how long would it take to process a lb of material? and I know it depends on what you start with but what sort of returns have you been getting?


I do an oz at a time. I get roughly 120 double 00 capsules after cutting it with a 2 to 1 coconut oil. This makes pretty strong meds but the wife has lots of pain and is a long time user. Sometimes when she's really hurting she'll double up before bed. I mix all the trim in with the bud no waste here. The source will only do 4oz of fluid at a time but I just pick a day or two and run with it. Get about 30 days or so per oz batch. I love this machine takes longer but the other evaporated way I was using cost to much. Hope this helps


----------



## waxman420 (Mar 4, 2019)

Guys correct me if im wrong but if your doing short path distillation you can use whatever starting material. Ive been told doesnt matter if its moldy and your dog ate it and shit it out. All that comes out is damn near pure cbd at certain atmospheric pressure and certain temp.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 4, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Guys correct me if im wrong but if your doing short path distillation you can use whatever starting material. Ive been told doesnt matter if its moldy and your dog ate it and shit it out. All that comes out is damn near pure cbd at certain atmospheric pressure and certain temp.


Hmmm ...Could have saved my dog shit stash after all .


----------



## waxman420 (Mar 4, 2019)

Rso starting material definately matters


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 4, 2019)

I use blast material .


----------



## waxman420 (Mar 4, 2019)

Ive thrown away hundreds of pounds of blasted material ain't worth the time i find


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 4, 2019)

Some of the marijuana products sold by Southern California stores and delivery services are loaded with banned toxic chemicals that could make you sick, according to an NBC4 I-Team investigation. “You're talking respiratory disease, cancer,” Patel told the I-Team.

The I-Team bought marijuana cartridges used for vaping, and flower used for smoking, from 24 shops and delivery services and had them tested by Brightside Scientific for all banned pesticides. Many of those businesses told I-Team shoppers their products were safe. ”Yeah, they’re pesticide free,” an I-Team shopper was told by the saleswoman at Burdank, a dispensary on Burbank Boulevard in North Hollywood, where we bought two vape cartridges under the brand name Dank Tank.

But lab tests showed those cartridges contained numerous banned pesticides, including myclobutanil, a pesticide that the manufacturer said become poisonous hydrogen cyanide when it’s heated up, which is what happens when smoking or vaping the pot. Neither Burdank or Dank Tank responded to our requests for comment.

Seven of the 24 samples purchased by NBC4, or nearly 30 percent, tested positive for pesticides. That means they fail to comply with state regulations for safe pot.

In 2017, the I-Team first tested pot from Southern California dispensaries and found 93 percent of the samples tested positive for pesticides.

In its new investigation, the I-Team found that all contaminated pot samples it purchased came from stores and delivery services that turned out to be operating illegally at the time of sale; they didn’t have the required licenses, according to the LAPD and the BCC.

The I-Team found all the dispensaries and delivery services on the popular website Weedmaps. Neither Weedmaps nor the businesses tested would talk to the I-Team.

The LAPD tells NBC4 there are about 175 licensed, legal pot shops in the city, and another 350 that are unlicensed.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 4, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Ive thrown away hundreds of pounds of blasted material ain't worth the time i find


Of course I said blast not blasted .
I other word brother I use shatter to mix with oils


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 4, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Guys correct me if im wrong but if your doing short path distillation you can use whatever starting material. Ive been told doesnt matter if its moldy and your dog ate it and shit it out. All that comes out is damn near pure cbd at certain atmospheric pressure and certain temp.


I do now they are using something with a bunch of tanks and shit, it's not anything I've ever heard of before!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 4, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Some of the marijuana products sold by Southern California stores and delivery services are loaded with banned toxic chemicals that could make you sick, according to an NBC4 I-Team investigation. “You're talking respiratory disease, cancer,” Patel told the I-Team.
> 
> The I-Team bought marijuana cartridges used for vaping, and flower used for smoking, from 24 shops and delivery services and had them tested by Brightside Scientific for all banned pesticides. Many of those businesses told I-Team shoppers their products were safe. ”Yeah, they’re pesticide free,” an I-Team shopper was told by the saleswoman at Burdank, a dispensary on Burbank Boulevard in North Hollywood, where we bought two vape cartridges under the brand name Dank Tank.
> 
> ...


Why I grow and make my own

Also on a weird not how many people said they use lady bugs in the grows to control the mites .
Not sure about u but lady bugs and all bugs shit on buds leaves ,,,even out door Birds shit on buds and it just grows in ,
Now we be smoken real shit FOLKS .


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 4, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Why I grow and make my own
> 
> Also on a weird not how many people said they use lady bugs in the grows to control the mites .
> Not sure about u but lady bugs and all bugs shit on buds leaves ,,,even out door Birds shit on buds and it just grows in ,
> Now we be smoken real shit FOLKS .


If you knew of all the things that touched and violated the nugs you (everyone) would by when we started smoking all those years ago.... you wouldn’t even care about ladybugs lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 4, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Guys correct me if im wrong but if your doing short path distillation you can use whatever starting material. Ive been told doesnt matter if its moldy and your dog ate it and shit it out. All that comes out is damn near pure cbd at certain atmospheric pressure and certain temp.


You have to be pretty "precise" with the temps to "isolate" CBD and THC.
I do a cold Ethanol extraction (more THC/CBD isolated) and a warm (full spectrum) extraction.
There is an "art" to making extracts.
Oh, and never "freeze" your fresh weed if you are planning on making THC-A bubble hash..


----------



## INF Flux (Mar 4, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Guys correct me if im wrong but if your doing short path distillation you can use whatever starting material. Ive been told doesnt matter if its moldy and your dog ate it and shit it out. All that comes out is damn near pure cbd at certain atmospheric pressure and certain temp.


You are not wrong if it is being done correctly. Unless toxins from mold come off at the exact temps of a targeted substance there should be zero contamination. THC has a boiling point of 157c, CBD is between 160-180c, CBN at 185c,and so on. Terpenes have similar collection temps. 
This phenomenon is why when you run some shine, you chuck the first bit, the foreshots, Keep to redistill the second bit, the heads. Jug up the third bit, the hearts, and keep to redistill the tails. The foreshots has the shit that'll make you go blind in it. 
As you run a still, you don't want it to increase in heat to rapidly, you want the mixture to be cooled by the vapors leaving it so it will rest at the boiling point of whatever is coming off for a while until that part finishes and you'll see the temp increase to the next substances boiling point. It gives you the distinct and separate product you are looking for. 
It's legal to own a still in my state and you can produce ethanol for fuel legally as long as it doesn't leave your property without being denatured. I like to store my lawnmower fuel with some charred white oak.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 4, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> You are not wrong if it is being done correctly. Unless toxins from mold come off at the exact temps of a targeted substance there should be zero contamination. THC has a boiling point of 157c, CBD is between 160-180c, CBN at 185c,and so on. Terpenes have similar collection temps.
> This phenomenon is why when you run some shine, you chuck the first bit, the foreshots, Keep to redistill the second bit, the heads. Jug up the third bit, the hearts, and keep to redistill the tails. The foreshots has the shit that'll make you go blind in it.
> As you run a still, you don't want it to increase in heat to rapidly, you want the mixture to be cooled by the vapors leaving it so it will rest at the boiling point of whatever is coming off for a while until that part finishes and you'll see the temp increase to the next substances boiling point. It gives you the distinct and separate product you are looking for.
> It's legal to own a still in my state and you can produce ethanol for fuel legally as long as it doesn't leave your property without being denatured. I like to store my lawnmower fuel with some charred white oak.


Haven’t had any good REAL shine in years


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 4, 2019)

got a quart in the freezer as we speak, lol, Good shit. Blue flame, smooth.

I think in OR you can own and make your own shine up to 100 gal I think and can't sell it.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 4, 2019)

Sorted by size, resin heads. Still intact and not hand worked yet. I try to keep temps below 50 degrees F when fooling with kief or anything. You want the resin to be firm or the glands bust and you start losing aroma.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 4, 2019)

INF Flux said:


> You are not wrong if it is being done correctly. Unless toxins from mold come off at the exact temps of a targeted substance there should be zero contamination. THC has a boiling point of 157c, CBD is between 160-180c, CBN at 185c,and so on. Terpenes have similar collection temps.
> This phenomenon is why when you run some shine, you chuck the first bit, the foreshots, Keep to redistill the second bit, the heads. Jug up the third bit, the hearts, and keep to redistill the tails. The foreshots has the shit that'll make you go blind in it.
> As you run a still, you don't want it to increase in heat to rapidly, you want the mixture to be cooled by the vapors leaving it so it will rest at the boiling point of whatever is coming off for a while until that part finishes and you'll see the temp increase to the next substances boiling point. It gives you the distinct and separate product you are looking for.
> It's legal to own a still in my state and you can produce ethanol for fuel legally as long as it doesn't leave your property without being denatured. I like to store my lawnmower fuel with some charred white oak.


Reminds me of the show Moonshiners.. I fully understand its fake as shit, but I still watch it for some damned reason  Just seems like something I would have done had I been raised in the woods.. shit interest me, and although not _my_ personal culture, I like how they keeping the outlaw shit alive ya dig? Like, I'm gonna some day hip my kids to my shit and get them a big head start on this shit lol They seem to have those same type of values..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 4, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> View attachment 4294201
> Sorted by size, resin heads. Still intact and not hand worked yet. I try to keep temps below 50 degrees F when fooling with kief or anything. You want the resin to be firm or the glands bust and you start losing aroma.


Back in 2000-2004 I worked at a silk screen shop and made a couple screens to collect kief and wasn't aware of the do's and don'ts. We'd rub buds up and down the screen and all sorts of no nos but that shit was enough to knock out any of the "I can smoke all day" cats back then. 

I remember rolling a blunt of my strong ass blueberry laced with kief from the buds. I took it to band practiced that night and I warned everyone that this was some strong shit. Everyone was like "ya ya bro fire it up, we'll smoke that shit down to a roach!"

Lol. After half the blunt every single one of the 7 or 8 people were like "I'm good dude, I'm fucked up" 

That hash hit them hard as fuck! We didn't do too much practicing that night, lol.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Back in 2000-2004 I worked at a silk screen shop and made a couple screens to collect kief and wasn't aware of the do's and don'ts. We'd rub buds up and down the screen and all sorts of no nos but that shit was enough to knock out any of the "I can smoke all day" cats back then.
> 
> I remember rolling a blunt of my strong ass blueberry laced with kief from the buds. I took it to band practiced that night and I warned everyone that this was some strong shit. Everyone was like "ya ya bro fire it up, we'll smoke that shit down to a roach!"
> 
> ...


Whatcha play?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 4, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Whatcha play?


Rhythm guitar and singer. I wrote the songs for our band but band mates can be a pain in the ass, lol. 

Now I just do the singer song writer thing Hans Solo, mostly in my crib, lol.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Why I grow and make my own
> 
> Also on a weird not how many people said they use lady bugs in the grows to control the mites .
> Not sure about u but lady bugs and all bugs shit on buds leaves ,,,even out door Birds shit on buds and it just grows in ,
> Now we be smoken real shit FOLKS .


It adds protein.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 4, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> It adds protein.


Lady bugs facts
Their squeal-inducing adorable coloration has particularly dark origins. Ladybugs are still quite small, and despite their armor, are no match for even more badass predators like birds and larger insects. So, through the wonderful ingenuity of evolution, ladybugs and their relatives have developed a potent deterrent from being gobbled up, and their bright colors serve as a warning and reminder of this capacity. Mechanical stimulation, like from a predator attack (or, you know, a human finger) releases a reflexive outpouring of alkaloid toxins from every joint and crevice in its exoskeleton. The toxins are incredibly bitter tasting, and the “goal” is that the ladybug is spat out so it can continue its merry life of slaughtering ‘lesser’ insects. Some can apparently even spray this shit when threatened, poisoning small mammals. So don’t let your hamster play in the garden. It’s thought that just being _around_ these things can be hazardous, as in large enough numbers, they’ve been shown to aggravate allergies and asthma in humans. Ladybugs are not only homicidal maniacs, they also are walking dirty bombs.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 4, 2019)

The " homicidal maniacs & walking dirty bombs" sealed it for me.Nice way to get their point across.An informative and enteraining read.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Rhythm guitar and singer. I wrote the songs for our band but band mates can be a pain in the ass, lol.
> 
> Now I just do the singer song writer thing Hans Solo, mostly in my crib, lol.


I hear ya on the band mates thing. Being in a band is easy. Getting along with everyone cramped up in a tight little studio, rehearsal room or 5th wheel for months at a time....not so much lol.
Been playing guitar (and a handfull of other instruments) and recording/producing music for 25 yrs. I've recorded, produced, mixed and mastered tracks/full albums for folks ranging from Gospel to Deathmetal to Hip-Hop. I bleed music.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 4, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> The " homicidal maniacs & walking dirty bombs" sealed it for me.Nice way to get their point across.An informative and enteraining read.


Its a quote from here .
https://sydkab.com/2012/01/29/ladybugs/


----------



## VillageAnt (Mar 4, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I bought a cheap "distillation apparatus" to reclaim my Ethanol. I use an Ice water extraction machine too. Love the THC-A from it.
> Anyone have a "rosin press" they want to sell? Cheap!
> I am as poor as Greenthumbs256. lol


Hey, could you please give us a link for the distillation apparatus? I've been looking for something myself. That extractohol is great but it gets expensive as hell


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 4, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I hear ya on the band mates thing. Being in a band is easy. Getting along with everyone cramped up in a tight little studio, rehearsal room or 5th wheel for months at a time....not so much lol.
> Been playing guitar (and a handfull of other instruments) and recording/producing music for 25 yrs. I've recorded, produced, mixed and mastered tracks/full albums for folks ranging from Gospel to Deathmetal to Hip-Hop. I bleed music.


I knew you were into music when you brought up the Geto Boys, they started everything.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Rhythm guitar and singer. I wrote the songs for our band but band mates can be a pain in the ass, lol.
> 
> Now I just do the singer song writer thing Hans Solo, mostly in my crib, lol.


Eso when that blueberry/hash blunt was hittin like.. "Kenny Loggins anyone??"


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 4, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Hey, could you please give us a link for the distillation apparatus? I've been looking for something myself. That extractohol is great but it gets expensive as hell


I got mine on Ebay for under 100.00.


----------



## VillageAnt (Mar 4, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I got mine on Ebay for under 100.00.


Ok, thx! No link? Have you used it yet? Just wanted to get something cheap but that does the job.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 4, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1000-ml-Short-Path-Distillation-Cow-Receiver-Magnetic-Stir-Heating-Mantle-2440/183594908834?hash=item2abf1bfca2:g:68AAAOSw8P9bOkqd:rk:3:pf:0
The whole set up.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-Compact-Washing-Machine-Spin-Wash-8-8-Lbs-Capacity-Mini-Laundry-Washer/183265716849?epid=23020311692&hash=item2aab7cea71:g:O4wAAOSwa69bK3R2
I use this one for Ice water extracts.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 4, 2019)

This is the one I bought for 89.00


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Lady bugs facts
> Their squeal-inducing adorable coloration has particularly dark origins. Ladybugs are still quite small, and despite their armor, are no match for even more badass predators like birds and larger insects. So, through the wonderful ingenuity of evolution, ladybugs and their relatives have developed a potent deterrent from being gobbled up, and their bright colors serve as a warning and reminder of this capacity. Mechanical stimulation, like from a predator attack (or, you know, a human finger) releases a reflexive outpouring of alkaloid toxins from every joint and crevice in its exoskeleton. The toxins are incredibly bitter tasting, and the “goal” is that the ladybug is spat out so it can continue its merry life of slaughtering ‘lesser’ insects. Some can apparently even spray this shit when threatened, poisoning small mammals. So don’t let your hamster play in the garden. It’s thought that just being _around_ these things can be hazardous, as in large enough numbers, they’ve been shown to aggravate allergies and asthma in humans. Ladybugs are not only homicidal maniacs, they also are walking dirty bombs.


When I was a kid we'd drive up into the Sierra Nevada Mtns to see some trees and do a little camping. In winter the Ladybugs flock up there in the millions. They will cover entire tree trunks. It's an amazing site to see.
I've had so much ladybug guts and parts on me after a day of stick and rock smashing carnage, that I must be immune to such bio defenses.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 4, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> View attachment 4294201
> Sorted by size, resin heads. Still intact and not hand worked yet. I try to keep temps below 50 degrees F when fooling with kief or anything. You want the resin to be firm or the glands bust and you start losing aroma.


I make bubble hash. 25 micron is all i keep for myself. If I leave it in my safe that sets in the bottom of my closet on the floor. Inside a manilla envelope. Folded up in parchment paper it stays pretty white. And has no smell. As soon as I start to work it. It turns dark deep brown and has an extreme smell. I prefer to smoke it after worked. The taste comes out 10 times stronger... 
The blonder it is in color the better the hash, correct? 
And why does it taste better working it first?

Before working and pressing. 
  


After I work it. And press it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 4, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Eso when that blueberry/hash blunt was hittin like.. "Kenny Loggins anyone??"


Not to toot my own horn but I'm in a bit better shape than this fellow but you got the idea of it pretty good. 

I try for the Dean Martin look of seriousness but I never look this damn confident. He's all like, "I know it's a dumb ass idea for an album but bet it goes gold bitch!"


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 4, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I hear ya on the band mates thing. Being in a band is easy. Getting along with everyone cramped up in a tight little studio, rehearsal room or 5th wheel for months at a time....not so much lol.
> Been playing guitar (and a handfull of other instruments) and recording/producing music for 25 yrs. I've recorded, produced, mixed and mastered tracks/full albums for folks ranging from Gospel to Deathmetal to Hip-Hop. I bleed music.


Weed and music have cost me relationships to say the least, lol.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 4, 2019)

The aromas are locked inside


whytewidow said:


> I make bubble hash. 25 micron is all i keep for myself. If I leave it in my safe that sets in the bottom of my closet on the floor. Inside a manilla envelope. Folded up in parchment paper it stays pretty white. And has no smell. As soon as I start to work it. It turns dark deep brown and has an extreme smell. I prefer to smoke it after worked. The taste comes out 10 times stronger...
> The blonder it is in color the better the hash, correct?
> And why does it taste better working it first?
> 
> ...


 The Trich heads hold the aromas. Different weed has different size trich heads. Between 160 and 180 microns. 90 to 120 microns The 45 to 90 microns. 25 microns grabs the smashed heads and stalks. I spray each bag with cold water to wash the heads real good. I will run 2 or 3 times. I find the micron that is catching the most heads. (120 microns) started grabbing the Indica heads and 45 to 90 grabs the Sativa strain heads. It all depends on the flowers and how well it's grown.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 4, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> The aromas are locked inside
> 
> The Trich heads hold the aromas. Different weed has different size trich heads. Between 160 and 180 microns. 90 to 120 microns The 45 to 90 microns. 25 microns grabs the smashed heads and stalks. I spray each bag with cold water to wash the heads real good. I will run 2 or 3 times. I find the micron that is catching the most heads. (120 microns) started grabbing the Indica heads and 45 to 90 grabs the Sativa strain heads. It all depends on the flowers and how well it's grown.


Personally I like the 73micron bag I have the best of all it catches nice material always looks the best and holds the best aromas IME


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 4, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I make bubble hash. 25 micron is all i keep for myself. If I leave it in my safe that sets in the bottom of my closet on the floor. Inside a manilla envelope. Folded up in parchment paper it stays pretty white. And has no smell. As soon as I start to work it. It turns dark deep brown and has an extreme smell. I prefer to smoke it after worked. The taste comes out 10 times stronger...
> The blonder it is in color the better the hash, correct?
> And why does it taste better working it first?
> 
> ...


Have you run any "fresh" flower right off the plant for THC-A bubble?


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 4, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Have you run any "fresh" flower right off the plant for THC-A bubble?


Does fresh frozen count? That’s mainly what I use


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 4, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Have you run any "fresh" flower right off the plant for THC-A bubble?


Yes, I usually run fresh frozen material through the bubble bags.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 4, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Personally I like the 73micron bag I have the best of all it catches nice material always looks the best and holds the best aromas IME


I just try to make sure I have no distraction and keep it super clean and plenty of ice water. Let the buds spread apart. You don't want to grind it or beat it to death. it is a gentle process to gather the heads . I used to grind it up till it was powder, then cram it in a woman's "knee high" panny hose. You could judge the micron size by how much you put in it. lol I like this new way much better. lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 4, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Does fresh frozen count? That’s mainly what I use


You don't want the material to completely freeze. The trichs will burst from the water in the buds freezing.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 4, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I just try to make sure I have no distraction and keep it super clean and plenty of ice water. Let the buds spread apart. You don't want to grind it or beat it to death. it is a gentle process to gather the heads . I used to grind it up till it was powder, then cram it in a woman's "knee high" panny hose. You could judge the micron size by how much you put in it. lol I like this new way much better. lol


I just keep my drill with paint mixer attachment in the center and let the ice do the work.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 4, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I just try to make sure I have no distraction and keep it super clean and plenty of ice water. Let the buds spread apart. You don't want to grind it or beat it to death. it is a gentle process to gather the heads . I used to grind it up till it was powder, then cram it in a woman's "knee high" panny hose. You could judge the micron size by how much you put in it. lol I like this new way much better. lol


I only make mine in the winer here when I have down time and plenty of material, yea always try to not beat it to death was thinking of getting a washing machine for it but I don’t make enough for it to be worth it for me


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 4, 2019)

Sorry I been tied up on the cap thread arguing with a special kind of stupid person. Here's an update.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 4, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I just keep my drill with paint mixer attachment in the center and let the ice do the work.


I've tried drill and paddle method a cpl times, but I always lost the blonde color. Seems like when I elbow greased it with half a wooden broom handle is when I got my blonde batches.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 4, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I've tried drill and paddle method a cpl times, but I always lost the blonde color. Seems like when I elbow greased it with half a wooden broom handle is when I got my blonde batches.


I mix with a big as wooden salad spoon


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 4, 2019)

Top 1 is from a Cannaventure strain "fresh frig" bubble hash. Bottom 1, was showing you can see through it. lol 
There's no need to press into "rosin".
But I still want to! lol


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 4, 2019)

I might have to try a fresh-off-the-plant run next Summer but there's no way I could fresh process the amount present in a Summer run. I'm like evergreen...I freeze it and use it as needed all Winter. However...since buying the rosin press I haven't ran much bub and gotta figure out something to do with all of it. Back in the old days I hand stirred and got my old lady to make me bags...LOL...These days I use one of the cheap plastic washing machines with the pump drain bypassed and no trim bag in the washer (ala Frenchy Cannoli) for my runs and do 3-4 gallon sized bags of frozen buds per run. Full mesh bags. With rado strains I can't believe the amount of hash I get...and...how some strains will offer very nice/similar product in the 120...90 and 73 bags. 

LOL NoWaisted...i'm kinda thinking the opposite....there's not much reason to make much bub anymore now that the press is on site. that shit is easy as pie...no drying...water all over...ice...buckets....
I do love my bub.....but it is a pain overall....... Either way..i only ingest cleanly extracted product. No butane/solvents, etc here.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 4, 2019)

this better then any hash ,


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 4, 2019)

From the windoooooow to the wall. L EE DEEZ FROM WALL TO WALL. MY PLANTS GROW BETTER THAN YALLS. HAHAHAHA just kidden.

Man those BBc bitches need to hurry up..... lol


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 4, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Have you run any "fresh" flower right off the plant for THC-A bubble?


Yes. I actually chopped a whole plant one time. Pulles fans and cut the side branches down. And the main cola into smaller sections and run it. It had a chlorophyll taste. I didnt care for it. I'm not a master hash maker by any means. Or even a hash maker flunkie. I only run material when I dont have room in my deep freeze for anymore gallon bags. So I pull the oldest ones run them and replace them the fresh trim. I swear I bet I have over 80 1 gallon freezer bags stuffed with trim n whatnot in our deep freeze in our basement.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 4, 2019)

Im about to get this. I like shit to be easy lol. And i like bubble better than rosin.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 4, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> I might have to try a fresh-off-the-plant run next Summer but there's no way I could fresh process the amount present in a Summer run. I'm like evergreen...I freeze it and use it as needed all Winter. However...since buying the rosin press I haven't ran much bub and gotta figure out something to do with all of it. Back in the old days I hand stirred and got my old lady to make me bags...LOL...These days I use one of the cheap plastic washing machines with the pump drain bypassed and no trim bag in the washer (ala Frenchy Cannoli) for my runs and do 3-4 gallon sized bags of frozen buds per run. Full mesh bags. With rado strains I can't believe the amount of hash I get...and...how some strains will offer very nice/similar product in the 120...90 and 73 bags.
> 
> LOL NoWaisted...i'm kinda thinking the opposite....there's not much reason to make much bub anymore now that the press is on site. that shit is easy as pie...no drying...water all over...ice...buckets....
> I do love my bub.....but it is a pain overall....... Either way..i only ingest cleanly extracted product. No butane/solvents, etc here.


I don't have a "rosin" press. Actually, I've never had solventless rosin before. I tried to make some with a hair straightener a few years ago. lol That is about it. 
Man, I am from the sticks. 1 of my best friends I see every week has been on Jerry Springer Show. 
Twice! lmao


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 4, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I don't have a "rosin" press. Actually, I've never had solventless rosin before. I tried to make some with a hair straightener a few years ago. lol That is about it.
> Man, I am from the sticks. 1 of my best friends I see every week has been on Jerry Springer Show.
> Twice! lmao


That's hilarious my sister almost went on Jerry but i talked her out of it.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 4, 2019)

Sundae Driver I'm waiting for you...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 4, 2019)

Did someone say Geto/ Ghetto boys? I remember exactly.......1986's version couldn't fade 1989's-present's version. IMO of course.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 4, 2019)

Anyone ever use or hear anything about the juice box? Was thinking of trying it out...
https://www.theju1cebox.com/


TheSpaceFarm said:


> Im about to get this. I like shit to be easy lol. And i like bubble better than rosin. View attachment 4294317


I like shit to be easy too lol...thanks for the share i like that


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 4, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> From the windoooooow to the wall. L EE DEEZ FROM WALL TO WALL. MY PLANTS GROW BETTER THAN YALLS. HAHAHAHA just kidden.
> 
> Man those BBc bitches need to hurry up..... lol
> 
> View attachment 4294316


How much will you take for about a dozen strips?

Throwing 2 of these together for Heisens beans.
These are the Atreum 360's. Planning on running them on a Meanwell 240 -1400mA with no "heatsinks". Just a circulation fan.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 4, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Im about to get this. I like shit to be easy lol. And i like bubble better than rosin. View attachment 4294317


Make sure you get the all mesh bags. They drain so much faster than the regular bags. Regular bags are like watching an aids victim die. And Magic Johnson is still alive btw.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 4, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I don't have a "rosin" press. Actually, I've never had solventless rosin before. I tried to make some with a hair straightener a few years ago. lol That is about it.
> Man, I am from the sticks. 1 of my best friends I see every week has been on Jerry Springer Show.
> Twice! lmao


I'm kinda in the sticks.....enough that nobody fucks with me anyway. (12 miles out of a town of 5000 and on a mountain/dead end road) No Springer but alot of my neighbors could be on Hoarders or the first 10 minutes of "Fixer Upper". when they're showing the fucked up shit...LOL. 

Im at the point in life where I just do/buy what I want. I wanted a press and couldn't see my 60 year old ass fuckin with a hair straightner/curler/whatever......so the UPS guy brought me one. LOL. 
It's good...sometimes...to be old(er). Don't have to sling no mo'..don't have to work no mo'. The plan worked! What day is it anyway???...heeheee. the only real bitch is that now it's like most every other hobby....love to make/fire pottery and shit...but in the end there's something ya gotta get rid of. With the new frontirer of legalization and easy peasy upon us fully here....I may have to get an incinerator cus I'm about to kill myself trying to smoke all of this Somewhere along the way I forgotted to slow er all down to a roar....


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 4, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Make sure you get the all mesh bags. They drain so much faster than the regular bags. Regular bags are like watching an aids victim die. And Magic Johnson is still alive btw.


Lol thanks for the tip. I'll take your word for it. Idk if magic johnson ever really had aids. But apparantly its cured now? Idk either way that gave me a good laugh


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 4, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> I'm kinda in the sticks.....enough that nobody fucks with me anyway. (12 miles out of a town of 5000 and on a mountain/dead end road) No Springer but alot of my neighbors could be on Hoarders or the first 10 minutes of "Fixer Upper". when they're showing the fucked up shit...LOL.
> 
> Im at the point in life where I just do/buy what I want. I wanted a press and couldn't see my 60 year old ass fuckin with a hair straightner/curler/whatever......so the UPS guy brought me one. LOL.
> It's good...sometimes...to be old(er). Don't have to sling no mo'..don't have to work no mo'. The plan worked! What day is it anyway???...heeheee. the only real bitch is that now it's like most every other hobby....love to make/fire pottery and shit...but in the end there's something ya gotta get rid of. With the new frontirer of legalization and easy peasy upon us fully here....I may have to get an incinerator cus I'm about to kill myself trying to smoke all of this Somewhere along the way I forgotted to slow er all down to a roar....


I'm almost 60 too. And fuck that hair straightener and whoever thought it up. Burnt myself at least 10 times when I tried to "straighten" rosin. lol


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 4, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Anyone ever use or hear anything about the juice box? Was thinking of trying it out...
> https://www.theju1cebox.com/
> 
> I like shit to be easy too lol...thanks for the share i like that


No experience with it but it looks pretty cool. I almost want one lol


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 4, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I'm almost 60 too. And fuck that hair straightener and whoever thought it up. Burnt myself at least 10 times when I tried to "straighten" rosin. lol


Yea i still have a scar from that shit lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 4, 2019)

Honest, if you want to learn about "the "art" of Hash Making, go an watch Frenchy Canolli's youtube vids. He is a perfectionist when it comes to hash.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 4, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Honest, if you want to learn about "the "art" of Hash Making, go an watch Frenchy Canolli's youtube vids. He is a perfectionist when it comes to hash.


I've seen him make hash by moonlight in one of the mendo dope boys videos lol. I should go see some more of his shit.


----------



## VillageAnt (Mar 4, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1000-ml-Short-Path-Distillation-Cow-Receiver-Magnetic-Stir-Heating-Mantle-2440/183594908834?hash=item2abf1bfca2:g:68AAAOSw8P9bOkqd:rk:3:pf:0
> The whole set up.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-Compact-Washing-Machine-Spin-Wash-8-8-Lbs-Capacity-Mini-Laundry-Washer/183265716849?epid=23020311692&hash=item2aab7cea71:g:O4wAAOSwa69bK3R2
> I use this one for Ice water extracts.


Thx!!!


----------



## VillageAnt (Mar 4, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1000-ml-Short-Path-Distillation-Cow-Receiver-Magnetic-Stir-Heating-Mantle-2440/183594908834?hash=item2abf1bfca2:g:68AAAOSw8P9bOkqd:rk:3:pf:0
> The whole set up.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-Compact-Washing-Machine-Spin-Wash-8-8-Lbs-Capacity-Mini-Laundry-Washer/183265716849?epid=23020311692&hash=item2aab7cea71:g:O4wAAOSwa69bK3R2
> I use this one for Ice water extracts.


What? That's like $400.


----------



## VillageAnt (Mar 4, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> This is the one I bought for 89.00


Oh, ok. So I guess you couldn't find a link for that one. Guess I'll just do a big image search or something


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 4, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I'm almost 60 too. And fuck that hair straightener and whoever thought it up. Burnt myself at least 10 times when I tried to "straighten" rosin. lol


Welcome to club my friend


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 4, 2019)

My new lights should be here tomorrow. Heisenbeans gear will be flowered under 2 hlg 260 qbs. Super stoked I've never really messed with led's, minus the blurple i veg with sometimes.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 4, 2019)

But the real test will be if i can wire these bitches up without paying an electrician lol. Electronics aren't my strong point. I'm more of a nature person. I lived in the forest for years and I've never even owned a computer lol.


----------



## INF Flux (Mar 4, 2019)

Lot of interesting convo. I am about to attempt my first bubble run with a portable washer and bags. Watched the hell out of some Frenchy vids. Anyone have any pointers he doesn't cover?
Retirement is good. 
I've been known to make some noises


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 4, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Its a quote from here .
> https://sydkab.com/2012/01/29/ladybugs/


Thanks for the link.Enjoyed the read.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 4, 2019)

I've gotten damn good results from the flat iron plates attached to an irwin hand clamp. I've since upgraded to a ten ton press with gauge and 3"x5" plates. easy peasy chicken greasy.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 5, 2019)

My first bud trim of 2019
Cali-O

Room reeks of Orange Delight


----------



## waxman420 (Mar 5, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I make bubble hash. 25 micron is all i keep for myself. If I leave it in my safe that sets in the bottom of my closet on the floor. Inside a manilla envelope. Folded up in parchment paper it stays pretty white. And has no smell. As soon as I start to work it. It turns dark deep brown and has an extreme smell. I prefer to smoke it after worked. The taste comes out 10 times stronger...
> The blonder it is in color the better the hash, correct?
> And why does it taste better working it first?
> 
> ...


Isnt 25 micron mostly just the stems of trich


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 5, 2019)

Damn....lotsa olde fucks here. i thought most of yaz was working the phone in one hand and the Playstation joystick in the other from mom's basement! Heehee. "Born..born in the Fitites" Police
I have a computer but no cell phone. No cell service here at the house. Wife has an i8 that will text/email/etc through the router....but I don't give a fuck what is going on in the world/etdc. and ditched my cell (yeah!) 5 years or so ago. 

I run the Frenchy way here. Nixxed the pump drain on the Washer...it's straight flow.....gotta bungee the hose up til you want to drain it. I drilled out 4 - 3 gallon buckets and the bottom bucket is a 5 gal with a 3/4' tap and a garden hose coming off it for draining. I stack 220/160/120/73/25 bags....one in each bucket (OK...2 bags in the top). No 220 bag IN the washer....it's free flow ganja and ice. Drain into the bags....the 220 is trash......but I've even see 160 that was highly smokeable from some strains. I do a 7 minute spin.....drain...refill....a 4 minute.....drain...refill....then 2-3 mins.....and drain. 

73 is the payday bag here....but I've gotten nice smokes from every bag but the 220 with some strains. The 25 here is given to my nephew for edibles...the rest is given to whomever asks. (the 25, to me, catches the dirt/gunk and some broken trichs....unless it's a full on sat.) Either way...I need more friends or to find some VETS who need free dope.... I've only made one batch since harvest and the freezer is still full...LOL...and I'm setting up for Summer......oh my. Good thing we can keep ALL we grow here in CO....no limit...as long as it never leaves the property. I may have to build a Cheech and Chong mobile with fibreweed soon....cus the stash is still massive from last year's haul. I wouldn't even have to grow this year if I wasn't toally insane. (trying to show reserve but it probably won't work) Fuck...i have probably a dozen rado selections alone....and our allowed max is 12. I see problems for them wih those figures.......LOL.

Bums me out that I wasn't here 20 years ago killin it rather than hammering it out in small spaces in crawls and shit. ONE OD here is a good year's worth of take from any indoor I did...and I ran UC's for a long time and thought I was kiilling it.. Nopes. Now I do indo and when it dries I laugh.... did I used to do this shit? "Where's the beef?" LOL. 

I'm veru intrigued by the LEDS....but it seems kinda stupid here to upgrade when I have a chest high stack of digis/analogs sitting here. IF I was slinigng...yeah....it'd be a full on roll like it was there for 30 years. Want it...buy it...just pull out the roll and go. Never looked at or cared about cost....you know the drill if yer playing the game. EVEYTHING has hit the stops here....except my passion and my penchant for growing lots of plants... Full circle for sure....


----------



## Armdog (Mar 5, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> My new lights should be here tomorrow. Heisenbeans gear will be flowered under 2 hlg 260 qbs. Super stoked I've never really messed with led's, minus the blurple i veg with sometimes.


I have 2 of these Quantumn Boards with great results. The each draw about 280 watts from the wall. You will love them. Mine are 1 3500 and 1 3000 , works great veg and flower.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 5, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Isnt 25 micron mostly just the stems of trich


I have no idea


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 5, 2019)

I am bored start of 12 hour shift since I rarely post pics here is a Cube X WC just flipped hope it's a male actually .


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 5, 2019)

what GMO crosses are you planning on making other than the BC x GMO you have going now?


----------



## main cola (Mar 5, 2019)

@Heisenbeans @evergreengardener She’s alive. Jet Fuel og bastard seed finally shed her seed shell  Does anyone else have any of the Jet Fuel OG bastard seeds going?


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 5, 2019)

I got 3 outta 5 to crack and put out a small tail, then just stopped. Thought it might have been pathogens in the water or soil. Now I'm trying the other 5, so far same, 3 outta 5 have cracked. Fingers crossed.
How long did it take for yours to come up @main cola


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 5, 2019)

main cola said:


> @Heisenbeans @evergreengardener She’s alive. Jet Fuel og bastard seed finally shed her seed shell View attachment 4294642 Does anyone else have any of the Jet Fuel OG bastard seeds going?


Awesome! I only had one crack and got a very small tail; then stopped. Very stoked to see how it does.


----------



## main cola (Mar 5, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I got 3 outta 5 to crack and put out a small tail, then just stopped. Thought it might have been pathogens in the water or soil. Now I'm trying the other 5, so far same, 3 outta 5 have cracked. Fingers crossed.
> How long did it take for yours to come up @main cola


That’s the only one I got to come up and it took longer then usual for it to germ and sprout up..All the other ones cracked and had a small tail except for two which didn’t crack,,the ones with the small tails didn’t do anything after They got their tail..They just stalled out and died


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 5, 2019)

main cola said:


> That’s the only one I got to come up and it took longer then usual for it to germ and sprout up..All the other ones cracked and had a small tail except for two which didn’t crack,,the ones with the small tails didn’t do anything after They got their tail..They just stalled out and died


These new seeds are just gonna take a little longer.also with these being the CS moms some of the seeds just qont germinate. The more I have available the better they will be. I got 100 percent on the ghost seeds taken from the colas not sprayed. I put them all in the fridge on Friday so I'm sending them all out tomorrow. You guys will see a big difference in those for sure.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> These new seeds are just gonna take a little longer.also with these being the CS moms some of the seeds just qont germinate. The more I have available the better they will be. I got 100 percent on the ghost seeds taken from the colas not sprayed. I put them all in the fridge on Friday so I'm sending them all out tomorrow. You guys will see a big difference in those for sure.


Seeds taken straight from the plants need a rest period. Probably why the ones sent out arent germing very well. When I get my packs. Ima open them and put em in my wine chiller for a week before soaking them


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 5, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Seeds taken straight from the plants need a rest period. Probably why the ones sent out arent germing very well. When I get my packs. Ima open them and put em in my wine chiller for a week before soaking them


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 5, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


>


Hahahahaha


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 5, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Seeds taken straight from the plants need a rest period. Probably why the ones sent out arent germing very well. When I get my packs. Ima open them and put em in my wine chiller for a week before soaking them


anticipate seeing your skills with these, not gay or anything, just sayin. lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 5, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Seeds taken straight from the plants need a rest period. Probably why the ones sent out arent germing very well. When I get my packs. Ima open them and put em in my wine chiller for a week before soaking them


I agree. Even though some will pop it's best to use seeds that are chilled and completely dried out so when they soak the seed knows what to do. 
The seeds I put in the fridge in a jar with silica packs look so fukin good now compared to a week ago . I'm sending them out tomorrow and the reports should be very good.


----------



## main cola (Mar 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I agree. Even though some will pop it's best to use seeds that are chilled and completely dried out so when they soak the seed knows what to do.
> The seeds I put in the fridge in a jar with silica packs look so fukin good now compared to a week ago . I'm sending them out tomorrow and the reports should be very good.


I’ll start soaking some as soon as they arrive


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I agree. Even though some will pop it's best to use seeds that are chilled and completely dried out so when they soak the seed knows what to do.
> The seeds I put in the fridge in a jar with silica packs look so fukin good now compared to a week ago . I'm sending them out tomorrow and the reports should be very good.





main cola said:


> I’ll start soaking some as soon as they arrive


You know it


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 5, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> what GMO crosses are you planning on making other than the BC x GMO you have going now?





main cola said:


> I’ll start soaking some as soon as they arrive


You mean after You give 1/2 of the I'll gotten Ghost bootie to Me, there FIFY


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I agree. Even though some will pop it's best to use seeds that are chilled and completely dried out so when they soak the seed knows what to do.
> The seeds I put in the fridge in a jar with silica packs look so fukin good now compared to a week ago . I'm sending them out tomorrow and the reports should be very good.


I have seed that fall of the plant and still pop after 1 day they are dry ...
I have many donar plants this round .
They doing better then seeds I bought.that were planted 4 days before them .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 5, 2019)

I recently had a similar thing happen with my lvtk x tang pow beans. The first 5 or so were only a couple weeks old and were paler looking seeds. Those seeds threw out weird mutants and slow/stalled growth.

But the last four I popped were solid mature beans that had been in fridge for a couple weeks and all 4 were normal healthy plants.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 5, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> I have seed that fall of the plant and still pop after 1 day they are dry ...
> I have many donar plants this round .
> They doing better then seeds I bought.that were planted 4 days before them .


That is true but I think the germination rates go way up after 2 weeks of drying. 2 weeks in fridge and they will almost all pop. 

The jet fuel were pulled from the pods and mailed the next day so them seeds were less than a week old on top of being CS seeds.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 5, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I recently had a similar thing happen with my lvtk x tang pow beans. The first 5 or so were only a couple weeks old and were paler looking seeds. Those seeds threw out weird mutants and slow/stalled growth.
> 
> But the last four I popped were solid mature beans that had been in fridge for a couple weeks and all 4 were normal healthy plants.


This is what I am leaning towards.
I have a fridge dedicated to storing teas and pollen. I have about 50 small jars that all the seeds will be stored in from here out.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 5, 2019)

Gorilla glue 4 s1s


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Gorilla glue 4 s1s
> 
> View attachment 4294792


S1 is this from the list ?
Is this what you made or the mom used ?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 5, 2019)

hmmm when I posted my GG4 yall said it was to leafy ...this looks more then mine was
-?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 5, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> hmmm when I posted my GG4 yall said it was to leafy ...this looks more then mine was
> -?


That's only 2 weeks into flower. The calyxs will outgrow the leaves on the gg4 in week 5 to finish
Same plant finished.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's only 2 weeks into flower. The calyxs will outgrow the leaves on the gg4 in week 5 to finish
> Same plant finished.
> 
> View attachment 4294815


I would like to take a few nice long Southern knocks off either PA or Heisens glue right about now , beats steam cleaning dog puke


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's only 2 weeks into flower. The calyxs will outgrow the leaves on the gg4 in week 5 to finish
> Same plant finished.
> 
> View attachment 4294815


I think you posted the wrong pic. That not 2 weeks into flower.....maybe 4, but def not 2.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 5, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> I think you posted the wrong pic. That not 2 weeks into flower.....maybe 4, but def not 2.


yeah for sure
may 5
or 6 as she is slow at first from my experience
also that is alot of red hairs at 2 weeks ?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 5, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> yeah for sure
> may 5
> or 6 as she is slow at first from my experience
> also that is alot of red hairs at 2 weeks ?


Its 2 weeks pollinated. I just put those in 2 weeks ago. I pollinate everything between 2nd and third week.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 5, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> yeah for sure
> may 5
> or 6 as she is slow at first from my experience
> also that is alot of red hairs at 2 weeks ?


If pollenated they darken tho too


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 5, 2019)

Ill get a pic of the pheno I have in couple hrs 
This was my first grow of her , at 6 weeks


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 5, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> If pollenated they darken tho too


Heisen by a nose


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 5, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Damn....lotsa olde fucks here. i thought most of yaz was working the phone in one hand and the Playstation joystick in the other from mom's basement! Heehee. "Born..born in the Fitites" Police
> I have a computer but no cell phone. No cell service here at the house. Wife has an i8 that will text/email/etc through the router....but I don't give a fuck what is going on in the world/etdc. and ditched my cell (yeah!) 5 years or so ago.
> 
> I run the Frenchy way here. Nixxed the pump drain on the Washer...it's straight flow.....gotta bungee the hose up til you want to drain it. I drilled out 4 - 3 gallon buckets and the bottom bucket is a 5 gal with a 3/4' tap and a garden hose coming off it for draining. I stack 220/160/120/73/25 bags....one in each bucket (OK...2 bags in the top). No 220 bag IN the washer....it's free flow ganja and ice. Drain into the bags....the 220 is trash......but I've even see 160 that was highly smokeable from some strains. I do a 7 minute spin.....drain...refill....a 4 minute.....drain...refill....then 2-3 mins.....and drain.
> ...


CO is where I'm at also, good to hear your having a blast. Wish I had a spot in the mts like yourself, sounds like you've got a nice place. If you wanted to help vets etc, guys with ptsd and such a friend of mine is part of a group does that kind of thing. Hes a vet etc and helps guys coming back restablish their lives and so on. Obvious you know the drill. My dad was one of the guys didn't make it when he came back. Alcoholic suicide back in 1980, I know how it goes sometimes. Happy to connect the two of you, if you're interested pm me.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 5, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> I think you posted the wrong pic. That not 2 weeks into flower.....maybe 4, but def not 2.


It's been pollinated. I put that plant on the table 2 weeks ago. It's not a seed mom . It's from clone and begins flowering right away. I pollinate all the seed mons between 2nd and third week.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 5, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> If pollenated they darken tho too


only at tip ?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 5, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> only at tip ?


Look at the video I posted yesterday. Those are right at 2 of all the ones with white hairs. That glue is at 3 weeks an pollinated. All the hairs will redden in a couple days after pollinating


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 5, 2019)

I must've missed it. @Heisenbeans you are sending beans out tomorrow...did I miss a contest?

The ghost seeds that is. Asking for a friend. Thanks!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 5, 2019)

You guys would be surprised how fast the pre flower leaf swells after pollination. If you would have seen them glues 4 days ago you would swear they are not the same plant


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 5, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> only at tip ?


I just want a beer and to roll a joint of my Void right now to be honest and I honestly can't say with GG4 never growed it.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I must've missed it. @Heisenbeans you are sending beans out tomorrow...did I miss a contest?


I'm sending out the ones that people won last week. I been busy past 2 days and went out of town yesterday.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'm sending out the ones that people won last week. I been busy past 2 days and went out of town yesterday.


Ahhh ok,yea I was posting effing pics when you dropped that thread contest.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Look at the video I posted yesterday. Those are right at 2 of all the ones with white hairs. That glue is at 3 weeks an pollinated. All the hairs will redden in a couple days after pollinating


And new white one sprout out .
Not my first rodeo bro


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 5, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> And new white one sprout out .
> Not my first rodeo bro
> View attachment 4294820


Way to kill the thread bro 
Lol jk


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 5, 2019)

I know how old my plants are lol. I know when I put them into flower. I keep records and takes pics daily. Thise glues were put on the table Feb 13th.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 5, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Way to kill the thread bro
> Lol jk


Well that's not good now is it .


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 5, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> The list...for now lolView attachment 4294859


Huh? Let's just assume I am hovering at that 25 iq level what's ur list mean?


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Gorilla glue 4 s1s
> 
> View attachment 4294792


Yes just yes please! Purrty plz with that sugar on top. Must have ,, can't wait


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 5, 2019)

Question for you guys should I build a cob rig for my heisengrow . or stick with my hps and cheaper led mix . n no there not blurple led .1000 on hps and bout 500 w in led side light n top filler on sides. I like mine just so many of you guys building them new set up makes me wanna get building but would have to take out a loan to do so as I had bad car wreck a bit back had to have surgery and lost my job. Lucky me wife works


----------



## main cola (Mar 5, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Question for you guys should I build a cob rig for my heisengrow . or stick with my hps and cheaper led mix . n no there not blurple led .1000 on hps and bout 500 w in led side light n top filler on sides. I like mine just so many of you guys building them new set up makes me wanna get building but would have to take out a loan to do so as I had bad car wreck a bit back had to have surgery and lost my job. Lucky me wife works


If I Was in your situation I would stick with what I had


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 5, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Question for you guys should I build a cob rig for my heisengrow . or stick with my hps and cheaper led mix . n no there not blurple led .1000 on hps and bout 500 w in led side light n top filler on sides. I like mine just so many of you guys building them new set up makes me wanna get building but would have to take out a loan to do so as I had bad car wreck a bit back had to have surgery and lost my job. Lucky me wife works


i would wait for seeds first .


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 5, 2019)

main cola said:


> If I Was in your situation I would stick with what I had


Good point just bored and reading bout lights to much waiting on beans to be ready for us thanks man


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 5, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> i would wait for seeds first .


Oh I am the few I have are crap crop king blue cookies mediocre at best and a few GPS tomahawk but they like to throw balls and no other GPS ever did that to me. So I'm waiting on heisen for surre like all us are lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 5, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Oh I am the few I have are crap crop king blue cookies mediocre at best and a few GPS tomahawk but they like to throw balls and no other GPS ever did that to me. So I'm waiting on heisen for surre like all us are lol


Dam nanners bumhair but its common it some strain or crosses .
I make some nanner is just heavy feed stress .
testing their limits pushing plants has draw backs .


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 5, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Dam nanners bumhair but its common it some strain or crosses .
> I make some nanner is just heavy feed stress .
> testing their limits pushing plants has draw backs .


I've never had issues with nanners before that and only got looking for that glue so glad it all led me to here and heisen he's got that true glue for sure I'm hype


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 5, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> I've never had issues with nanners before that and only got looking for that glue so glad it all led me to here and heisen he's got that true glue for sure I'm hype


Same with me he offered a chance a free genetics that I will never see and if they turn out fire I have a new place to order from ...other wise Im still Hunting ,
Im happy with this GG4 at 41 percent return..got peeps who wont cant smoke it ...whites them out .
Since I been hear I order 600 in seeds and been very disappointed so far so I hear ya brother .


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 5, 2019)

I got some Lousiana sewage plant genetics , give me a minute I'll conjure up some. All it costs is shipping charges and I promise Ya after the Biscuits n gravy I made earlier it will be the stankiest in your set up.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 5, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I got some Lousiana sewage plant genetics , give me a minute I'll conjure up some. All it costs is shipping charges and I promise Ya after the Biscuits n gravy I made earlier it will be the stankiest in your set up.


Some Louisiana sewage plant lmao what I'm confused never heard of them genetics man. Inform a brother


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 5, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Same with me he offered a chance a free genetics that I will never see and if they turn out fire I have a new place to order from ...other wise Im still Hunting ,
> Im happy with this GG4 at 41 percent return..got peeps who wont cant smoke it ...whites them out .
> Since I been hear I order 600 in seeds and been very disappointed so far so I hear ya brother .


Happy hunting great to know ya online . I will hunt as well I always share a clone or two when I find fire.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 5, 2019)

Did every body peep the changes at heisenbeans main site not up for orders yet , I see but you get a new look at what it gonna look like stain n price n such. Good job to the web guy I'm sure he's a busy man to these days


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 5, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I got some Lousiana sewage plant genetics , give me a minute I'll conjure up some. All it costs is shipping charges and I promise Ya after the Biscuits n gravy I made earlier it will be the stankiest in your set up.


Doubt that this UK cheese stinks bad ...whoa .
And look at the GREASE on the glove


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 5, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Doubt that this UK cheese stinks bad ...whoa .
> And look at the GREASE on the glove
> View attachment 4294989


Love a good cheese been a long while since. encountering a good one though. That looks delisiouly cheesy


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 5, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Love a good cheese been a long while since. encountering a good one though


S1 from a friend


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 5, 2019)

New veg lite is fully operational and ready to grow some diggity dankness. Im gonna call it the "Banana Cake easy get baked oven" its a 32" x 48" diy er with 3000k and 5000k leds. About 375 watts at the wall, dimmable. Grow me some banana cookies and friends up in here. Other cob set up moving to new flower room. Im ready for them beans Heisen, got me some holes to fill in the veg room. Yeeeaahhh buddy.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 5, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Some Louisiana sewage plant lmao what I'm confused never heard of them genetics man. Inform a brother


Just a little humor to relax the thread


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 5, 2019)

Though so just making sure though u know how strain names work these days lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 5, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Just a little humor to relax the thread


beer run done ?


----------



## bruno8437 (Mar 5, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Did every body peep the changes at heisenbeans main site not up for orders yet , I see but you get a new look at what it gonna look like stain n price n such. Good job to the web guy I'm sure he's a busy man to these days


Not to be an prick but someone needs to do a spellcheck for banana



Black* bana* cookies loaded with wedding cake pollen seeds. #heisenbeans #weddingcake #blackbananacookies


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 5, 2019)

bruno8437 said:


> Not to be an prick but someone needs to do a spellcheck for banana
> 
> 
> 
> Black* bana* cookies loaded with wedding cake pollen seeds. #heisenbeans #weddingcake #blackbananacookies


Yeah I misspell ahit sometimes in a hurry typing lol. We all know what it is.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah I misspell ahit sometimes in a hurry typing lol. We all know what it is.


Ahahaha


----------



## bruno8437 (Mar 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah I misspell ahit sometimes in a hurry typing lol. We all know what it is.


What don't you do? Fire breeder geneticist, RDWC plumber, lighting electrician and now webmaster? 

Yeah we all know in here. I know you'll have it fixed at some point.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 5, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> Anyone ever use or hear anything about the juice box? Was thinking of trying it out...
> https://www.theju1cebox.com/
> 
> I like shit to be easy too lol...thanks for the share i like that


That's kinda cool. You can make just enough for a day. I may have to get one of these and try it.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 5, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> That's kinda cool. You can make just enough for a day. I may have to get one of these and try it.


Pretty sure that little cluster right there has your name on it.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 5, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Pretty sure that little cluster right there has your name on it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295075


Fuck yeah. I'm ready man. It's about to get real. My state is finally legal. Passed today. I've been underground for so long. Itll be weird coming out n about. But this jus means I can pop entire packs. All of em. I'm so fukn stoked.


----------



## INF Flux (Mar 5, 2019)

I make yptos all the time. Is what it is.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Mar 5, 2019)

bruno8437 said:


> Not to be an prick but someone needs to do a spellcheck for banana
> 
> 
> 
> Black* bana* cookies loaded with wedding cake pollen seeds. #heisenbeans #weddingcake #blackbananacookies


How you gonna point out a grammar error when you can't even use correct grammar? An prick? It's a prick. Prick.


----------



## bruno8437 (Mar 5, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> That's kinda cool. You can make just enough for a day. I may have to get one of these and try it.


Yeah it does look real cool but not $150 cool. I'm thinking about ripping apart the old lady's hair straightener and bolting it on to an Irwin clamp. On 2nd thought, I better leave the wife's straightener alone and pick one up at a garage sale.


----------



## bruno8437 (Mar 5, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> How you gonna point out a grammar error when you can't even use correct grammar? An prick? It's a prick. Prick.


Sorry, I only gots a publix school edukashion.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 5, 2019)

bruno8437 said:


> Yeah it does look real cool but not $150 cool. I'm thinking about ripping apart the old lady's hair straightener and bolting it on to an Irwin clamp. On 2nd thought, I better leave the wife's straightener alone and pick one up at a garage sale.


Yeah if I bought one for 150 bucks my wife would be like you dumbass. You can only smash 1 gram at a time. You couldve made one for about the same price . Shes hard to deal with sometimes. But i can only imagine what i put her through daily. So i try not to buy dumb shit.... but everything I buy is dumb shit to her.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 5, 2019)

bruno8437 said:


> Yeah it does look real cool but not $150 cool. I'm thinking about ripping apart the old lady's hair straightener and bolting it on to an Irwin clamp. On 2nd thought, I better leave the wife's straightener alone and pick one up at a garage sale.


It's like 60 bucks cool though


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 5, 2019)

(4) ECSD "bastards" my grow buddy popped 24 hrs from pack to picture. 6 More germinating as of tonight. So far so good.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 5, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> (4) ECSD "bastards" my grow buddy popped 24 hrs from pack to picture. 6 More germinating as of tonight. So far so good.
> 
> View attachment 4295091


Yeah man I pulled those from a good non CS top. Those are gonna be good. Either wed cake daddy's s1s or gg4 in there.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 5, 2019)

I harvested the gg4! and dam she is beautiful! I wonder if those colors will still happen next time, when she doesn't run out of nutrients in the soil! 65 day flower!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 5, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I harvested the gg4! and dam she is beautiful! I wonder if those colors will still happen next time, when she doesn't run out of nutrients in the soil! 65 day flower! View attachment 4295134


Where did u get your GG4 ?


----------



## waxman420 (Mar 6, 2019)

Thats THE josey wales gg4 from heizen .

( I've heard Green traded his 2nd born for her and cake cuts) .


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Thats THE josey wales gg4 from heizen .
> 
> ( I've heard Green traded his 2nd born for her and cake cuts) .


naw, just my naggin wife! he's yet to come take her ass tho...


----------



## waxman420 (Mar 6, 2019)

I hope no one took me serious nice job on that gg4 . 

Im going to put a few moms in sips need mad clones come spring time


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> I hope no one took me serious nice job on that gg4 .
> 
> Im going to put a few moms in sips need mad clones come spring time


SIPS? What's this? tell me more ?  Just razzin 

Nah but for real I made some DIYoctopots and my shits blown up in a week. There's definitely something to letting a plant regulate it's own water supply. The growth is just nuts.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Thats THE josey wales gg4 from heizen .
> 
> ( I've heard Green traded his 2nd born for her and cake cuts) .


So its a clone ?
Now why is his and hiesens _so_ different ?
Please dont say hydro v soil ,


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> So its a clone ?
> Now why is his and hiesens _so_ different ?
> Please dont say hydro v soil ,


mine ran out of nutrients, bc the pot was too small. next run, we will see what happens!

also different environments can have a huge affect!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> mine ran out of nutrients, bc the pot was too small. next run, we will see what happens!
> 
> also different environments can have a huge affect!


We been over this ur temps were good light was great ..that should not change bud structure ,,Size maybe but not color .
I looked at your grow I did not see this effect ...and there was plenty of green to feed them ....no ?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> We been over this ur temps were good light was great ..that should not change bud structure ,,Size maybe but not color .
> I looked at your grow I did not see this effect ...and there was plenty of green to feed them ....no ?


then I really have no idea man! maybe someone else could explain! that's what I thought it was, if that's not the case, then hell if I know!


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I harvested the gg4! and dam she is beautiful! I wonder if those colors will still happen next time, when she doesn't run out of nutrients in the soil! 65 day flower! View attachment 4295134





Greenthumbs256 said:


> then I really have no idea man! maybe someone else could explain! that's what I thought it was, if that's not the case, then hell if I know!


Either way I think it looks great .I have one in veg right now


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> then I really have no idea man! maybe someone else could explain! that's what I thought it was, if that's not the case, then hell if I know!


It's cuz it was lonely, all alone by itself in its monstrosity. lol. Was acting like a peacock showing off it's colors. I know, I know, it's been debated but I think it's the living soil did it. Look at twins in the human world that have been separated, they can grow up very different in many ways. Then again maybe it's the nuclear power plant green lives near? Lmfao. Hey green you by a nuke plant? Lol.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> We been over this ur temps were good light was great ..that should not change bud structure ,,Size maybe but not color .
> I looked at your grow I did not see this effect ...and there was plenty of green to feed them ....no ?


Environment - temperature and lights, nutrient availability and mixes can all affect color. Hps and led produce very different results in growth of buds vs leaf and the color.

Look at one grower's multitude of plants on Instagram from a given run and I'm sure you'll see similarities and differences. Look at these same plants run by another grower and again, I'm sure you'll see similarities in coloring among other things, between different strains.

A good example of this is skunkmastaflex. Almost every one of his plants color up the same way, same shade, etc. because of his environment and nutes.

I've done a fade on my ecsd in coco and get oranges and reds in the fans that people with the same cut, myself included, don't get otherwise.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 6, 2019)

Been running legit glue cut for years and it wasnt but the last cpl times that it turned out very colorful, but not as heavy of a yield. Greens is most definitely legit GG#4. As you can see between ours, they look quite different.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

doesn't even look like the same plant! it's crazy how all three of ours look completely different!

here's heisen's...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> So its a clone ?
> Now why is his and hiesens _so_ different ?
> Please dont say hydro v soil ,


This is almost always the case when two different growers grow the same strain. It just variances in environment etc.

Everytime I give out cuts to friends it looks a bit different than mine.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 6, 2019)

I think we need samples of all 3 to be the judges...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> doesn't even look like the same plant! it's crazy how all three of ours look completely different!
> 
> here's heisen's...
> View attachment 4295261


similar leaf size/ratio.. frosting.. same "fatness". I think if you took pics in same lighting/environment the similarities would be more apparent. Well done fellas


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 6, 2019)

Shots of same cuts, different grows. Lots of variance and they are all my grows. I just try different things with each grow til I get the results Im happy with. Im actually happy to say Im getting a cut back in my garden in the next week. Its getting roots as I type this. One of many reasons I give cuts to my close friends lol.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Shots of same cuts, different grows. Lots of variance and they are all my grows. I just try different things with each grow til I get the results Im happy with. Im actually happy to say Im getting a cut back in my garden in the next week. Its getting roots as I type this. One of many reasons I give cuts to my close friends lol.
> View attachment 4295269 View attachment 4295270 View attachment 4295278


very nice Red! ya the lights out pic looks a lot like Greenies


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> naw, just my naggin wife! he's yet to come take her ass tho...


Lmao and nice glue buddy


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 6, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> very nice Red! ya the lights out pic looks a lot like Greenies


Indeed and the mid shot like Heisen’s.


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Mar 6, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Fuck yeah. I'm ready man. It's about to get real. My state is finally legal. Passed today. I've been underground for so long. Itll be weird coming out n about. But this jus means I can pop entire packs. All of em. I'm so fukn stoked.


CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

YouGrowYourWay said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!


What State went legal today? Full rec legal and homegrown too?


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> So its a clone ?
> Now why is his and hiesens _so_ different ?
> Please dont say hydro v soil ,


Every time a clone is grown in place A then sent across the country to place B there will be several differences. Different environments, different growing methods, different lighting, different everything.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 6, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Every time a clone is grown in place A then sent across the country to place B there will be several differences. Different environments, different growing methods, different lighting, different everything.


I wouldn't say that different. I have can see some difference in the 3 cuts but the structure is so much the same. The biggest thing that doesnt really change is the build leaf structure. Colors and such can vary alot. 
I can spot a cake cut a mile away just cause. Ive seen it grown by 4 dif people I've given it to and it always looks the same.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I wouldn't say that different. I have can see some difference in the 3 cuts but the structure is so much the same. The biggest thing that doesnt really change is the build leaf structure. Colors and such can vary alot.
> I can spot a cake cut a mile away just cause. Ive seen it grown by 4 dif people I've given it to and it always looks the same.


Heisen what do you keep your Temps at towards the end of flower? 

last 2 to 3 weeks, I try to keep the canopy at about 72, and 40%, maybe that has something to do with it? next run in won't be running out of nutrients for sure, so maybe it won't turn so many colors!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Heisen what do you keep your Temps at towards the end of flower?
> 
> last 2 to 3 weeks, I try to keep the canopy at about 72, and 40%, maybe that has something to do with it? next run in won't be running out of nutrients for sure, so maybe it won't turn so many colors!


77 day 68 night all the way through.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Mar 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Been running legit glue cut for years and it wasnt but the last cpl times that it turned out very colorful, but not as heavy of a yield. Greens is most definitely legit GG#4. As you can see between ours, they look quite different.
> 
> View attachment 4295257


I want a cut looks potent.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> This is almost always the case when two different growers grow the same strain. It just variances in environment etc.
> 
> Everytime I give out cuts to friends it looks a bit different than mine.


Finally some truth as I expect to see ...So when i posted mine I was told cause my looks different so IT CANT BE GG4 .

Well that could be said about every1s cut then .



blowincherrypie said:


> very nice Red! ya the lights out pic looks a lot like Greenies


I see very lil diference in fact what I see it 2 pics of 1 plant dif light ,
Third looks like same grow just early and plant still in garden .


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Finally some truth as I expect to see ...So when i posted mine I was told cause my looks different so IT CANT BE GG4 .
> 
> Well that could be said about every1s cut then .
> 
> ...


The leaf to calyx ratio is off. When finished GG4 calyxs hang out past the leaves and the stems are longer away from the branches. Only differences I saw . I dont pay attention to colors. I always look at the structure


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

also the tell tale leaf curl! even in veg you can tell!


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I wouldn't say that different. I have can see some difference in the 3 cuts but the structure is so much the same. The biggest thing that doesnt really change is the build leaf structure. Colors and such can vary alot.
> I can spot a cake cut a mile away just cause. Ive seen it grown by 4 dif people I've given it to and it always looks the same.


I've sent cuts to someone that run them. When I run it. It's super dark purple long spear shaped nugs. When he run it, it turned completely different colors. Bud structure was way different. Trich production, there can be complete different expressions come out just from different lighting spectrums and temperatures. Some people run blues in flower as well that can completely change bud structure compared to someone like me who runs zero blues but extra reds.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 6, 2019)

All my lights are done. I have almost 800 watts of QB's and nothing under them. New moon planting time and no Heisen Beans yet. lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 6, 2019)

We 2


Pa-Nature said:


> View attachment 4294801


This the only pic you have? Anything out away from the plant and in veg? Would like to see an entire cola pic and not the top 1/3 of a cola under HPS. 
You bring this up every day and post 20 pics of everything else let's put this shit to bed so we can move on.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 6, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I've sent cuts to someone that run them. When I run it. It's super dark purple long spear shaped nugs. When he run it, it turned completely different colors. Bud structure was way different. Trich production, there can be complete different expressions come out just from different lighting spectrums and temperatures. Some people run blues in flower as well that can completely change bud structure compared to someone like me who runs zero blues but extra reds.


I've seen mac1 all.over the internet and 90 percent that are real look super close. Majority look the same. If someone fucked up that bad on the same cut they got it crossed up or fucked it up so bad they didnt wanna hurt no ones feelings. Everyone who has gotten my cuts that grew em out pretty much run along with mine besides color. I could still tell it was the same plant. Maybe I just have an eye for structure.
Some men in the world can appraise raw diamonds better than others and that's just cause the way the brain works. Some people cant tell there ass from the hole in there face.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 6, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> All my lights are done. I have almost 800 watts of QB's and nothing under them. New moon planting time and no Heisen Beans yet. lol


Very soon. Everyone should have new bastards on monday


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

I posted many but we will see when and if your beans hit people soil..
Any time frame on that ?
Think u posted this in nov its now March .
Since then I have made beans and have plants in veg .


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> I posted many but we will see when and if your beans hit people soil..
> Any time frame on that ?
> Think u posted this in nov its now March .
> Since then I have made beans and have plants in veg .


Have you preordered?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Very soon. Everyone should have new bastards on monday


U gonna b able to squeeze me in that one Heis?



Pa-Nature said:


> I see very lil diference in fact what I see it 2 pics of 1 plant dif light ,
> Third looks like same grow just early and plant still in garden .





HydroRed said:


> Shots of same cuts, different grows.
> View attachment 4295269 View attachment 4295270 View attachment 4295278


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Have you preordered?


Pre order TESTER seeds ?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

so if you guys could only choose one BBC cross, what would it be?


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so if you guys could only choose one BBC cross, what would it be?


BBC x Wc


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 6, 2019)

just can't


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

for some reason I can't help but to think, BBC x gmo, would be fire as fuck! or BBC x mac, idk I'm a sucker for cookies!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Pre order TESTER seeds ?


I mean have you paid any money yet and if yes please message me your email you used.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> for some reason I can't help but to think, BBC x gmo, would be fire as fuck! or BBC x mac, idk I'm a sucker for cookies!


Cookies are in the bbc lol the gmo is going to add some time to flowering most gmo I see are going like 12 weeks and I don’t have much interest in Mac just because cap is a asshat


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I mean have you paid any money yet and if yes please message me your email you used.


No I have not paid any money cause i signed up as a tester first ...not gonna buy or fork out money on a whim ,
Not saying that your seeds wont be good I just dont pre-order with BEANS .
I signed up a tester not for free seeds but to express one work and maybe have fire in my pit .
Also i am in belief that things need testing before selling or sending .
Thought that was what TESTERS were for .
Guess thats not they way ?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Cookies are in the bbc lol the gmo is going to add some time to flowering most gmo I see are going like 12 weeks and I don’t have much interest in Mac just because cap is a asshat


that wedding cake as well, I think she's a 10 weeks strian? I could be wrong, maybe heisen will chime in on that!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> No I have not paid any money cause i signed up as a tester first ...not gonna buy or fork out money on a whim ,
> Not saying that your seeds wont be good I just dont pre-order with BEANS .
> I signed up a tester not for free seeds but to express one work and maybe have fire in my pit .
> Also i am in belief that things need testing before selling or sending .
> ...


really man, just chill! your not gunna like how it ends!

but on that note, that's my que to go take a break! I've semi learned my lesson on trying to help ppl...


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that wedding cake as well, I think she's a 10 weeks strian? I could be wrong, maybe heisen will chime in on that!


Everything I run I take to about 70-75 days anyway so that’s not that big of deal to me I was def scoping out that gmo might be on my list (have to double check) I let the old lady pick em for the most part. She burns way more than I do anyway lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> really man, just chill! your not gunna like how it ends!
> 
> but on that note, that's my que to go take a break! I've semi learned my lesson on trying to help ppl...


I need a snickers ???


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 6, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Everything I run I take to about 70-75 days anyway so that’s not that big of deal to me I was def scoping out that gmo might be on my list (have to double check) I let the old lady pick em for the most part. She burns way more than I do anyway lol


I'm hoping to get enough off this harvest, to get at least 4 or 5 packs, I'd really like a few of them, I mean shit who don't wanna pack called macdingo! hell I don't care of its empty lmfao! as long as it's written on the pack I'm happy


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Shots of same cuts, different grows. Lots of variance and they are all my grows. I just try different things with each grow til I get the results Im happy with. Im actually happy to say Im getting a cut back in my garden in the next week. Its getting roots as I type this. One of many reasons I give cuts to my close friends lol.
> View attachment 4295269 View attachment 4295270 View attachment 4295278


so excited to run her for the first time next round. i have been chasing it for years and finally got ahold of her.
i couldn't agree more about friends and cuts. my bro in law is putting my hindu cut into production in his facility so they will be keeping moms of her. gonna give away the last cuts i have and toss the mom. i can just go to him when i need cuts in the future. everyone wins.


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2019)

Damn,what just happened?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 6, 2019)

genuity said:


> Damn,what just happened?


LMFAO, its the new moon, maing, hang on,,,,,,lol!


----------



## gwheels (Mar 6, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> I need a snickers ???


Kit kat...Snickers is for when you are hangry or something


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 6, 2019)

gwheels said:


> Kit kat...Snickers is for when you are hangry or something


True im not hangry thanks


----------



## sunni (Mar 6, 2019)

Because I know the buzz will be about 
It’s is unfortunate we had to terminate the OPs advertising with Riu and part ways 

There are standards we set to our advertisers in terms of how they communicate and use the forum and after much warning op didn’t want to listen 

We expect advertisers to hold themselves to a higher standard (swearing name calling etc ) and so we had to part ways

My hope is those whom love the genetics can create a new thread and show off the goods 

I won’t be deleting this because I don’t want people to start speculating and making assumptions which usually happens

I’m here to set the record straight I do not deal with advertising at all the owner has made this decision it’s his website after all

I’m just here advocating on behalf of the users so I wanted y’all to know

Much love best wishes


----------

